# Bunnies and mooses and groupies, Oh my!!! The Wilderness Lodge groupies thread. 4.0



## eliza61

*Welcome to the WLVs groupies thread*.   

Heres the place to be whether youre just visiting or an old friend, Belly up to the bar partner.  Weve got moms, dads, honorary moms & dad, grandmas and pop-pops,  married, single and in between, young and young at heart from just about every place on the map.  Weve got ducks, rabbits and 4 crazy bears heck weve been known to have a dancing moose or two drop by.   

All here swapping stories, pictures, trivia and information about our favorite resort at the world.   *The Wilderness lodge Villas*.  Well share dancing bananas during our good times and send group hugs and pixie dust during the rainy season.  Some times we venture out and visit other resorts but then if you listen really hard youll  hear the soft strains of the lodge music reminding you that shes there waiting patiently for you to come home

So Welcome home & send our Moose Mom, Muushka (the keeper of all things important) your trip dates & birth days.  Well keep a rocking chair on the porch empty for you.







Any rocking chair pictures out there?


----------



## bobbiwoz

G'morning, ALL!  Looking forward to some fine reading!!!

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

*
OK, here it is. The Vacation List for 2009!!*

If you post a trip and it does not get on this list after a day or 2, silly me missed it.
Just post again or PM me, I promise I will put you on the list!
*
VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS* and the _other _DVC vacations 



*June*
Berta 12-19 VWL 
Blossomz 12-18 BLT

*July*
*twinklebug 7 BWV 8-14 VWL* 

*August*
*SusanWasHere 16-20 First time at VWL!!!*  20-27 BCV

*September*
Tea Pot 3-11 BWV
stopher1 5-8 AKV (Father-daughter....AWWWWW )
DISNEY FIX 26-Oct 1 BCV

*October*
KAT4DISNEY 3-10th BCV 
*Oshawa 9-16 Very first time at our beloved VWL!!!*
Horselover 6-12 AKV
DVCGeek 16-21 VGC 
Inkmahm 21-26 BWV

*November*
bobbiwoz 13 THV
stopher1 28-30 GVC
*jimmytammy 28-Dec 10 VWL* (is there any other place to stay in Dec???)
*HelenK 29-Dec 4 VWL*

*December *

Granny 1-5 AKV......fingers crossed for an add on date!
*DiznyDi/Dad2-5 VWL* 5-11 SSR
*Happydinks VWL 2-11*
Inkmahm 4-9 OKW 9-11 ALV
stopher1 5-8 AKV 
*Muushka 5-11 VWL*
KeepSwimmingDory 5-8 BLT
*tea pot 5-12 VWL*
KAT4DISNEY 5-12 BLT  Party!!!!
*wildernessDad 6-11 VWL* and then 11-18 AKV
*bobbiwoz 10-14 VWL*
*DODIE!!!!!!!!! 12, 16 and 17 with a beautiful ship inbetween!!*
*claire_ont 19-29 VWL*
stopher1 27-29 GVC

2011

*March*
*Cheer4bison 9 VWL..(cruise)...13-18 VWL*

And now for our cruising Groupies........


Oh, and if anyone needs the patch for sea sickness, PM me for a great tip!


2010

*DaveH May 9-13 2010 DCL Wonder 4 day*
*Blossomz Aug 3-8 DCL
Muushka Sept 26-Oct 3 Freedom of the Seas (had to be different )
bobbiwoz Nov 11-14 DCL
DaveH Dec 2-5 DCL
KeepSwimmingDory Dec 2-5 DCL
Inkmahm Dec 11-18 DCL
DODIE!!!!! Dec 12-16 DCL
Twokats Dec 30 - Jan 6 DCL
*

*2011 Cruising Groupies*

*Blossomz Feb 27-March 3  The Brandy New Dream!!!!*
*Cheer4bison March 10-13 Dream!!!*
*May 31- June 7 2011 DCL Wonder Alaska Cruise!!*
*BWV Dreamin Aug 13-21 7 night Mediterranean DCL Cruise!!*
*Inkmahm  Aug 16-23 ALASKA!!! DCL*
*stopher1 Sept 1-4 DCL*


----------



## Muushka

*Eliza, what a great opening for the new thread.  Almost brought a tear to my eye....

Happy Monday Groupies and what a great new thread we have!!!*

*Groupie Birthdays!!!

Eliza61..........................January 1 Our favorite New Years Baby!!
Blossomz.......................January 13
Twokats and Claire_ont...January 25.....Two-fer!
JimmyTammy ................January 28
Disney Loving Iowan.......January 29

WildernessDad.......... February 4
Cheer4Bison..............February 14

Muushka...............March 1
Inkmahm..............March 19
Horselover.............March 26

Granny..........................April 12
Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy....April 18
DiznyDi.........................April 23

Loribell...........................May 3
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNY DAD!!! May 3
Maria (MiaSRN62)...........May 23

Corinne...........................June 6
KAT4DISNEY....................June 11

Oshawa ................July 6
lisah0711...............July 11
DaveH...................July 26
BWV Dreamin.........July 31

DODIE!!..........August 31

stopher1 ........October 4
Berta..............October 20

MaryJ.....................November 10

Mickeymorse..............Dec 15
WDWRR_ENGINEER...Dec 29
*







How to steal a Moosie for your very own!

Please, he is yours for the taking!

IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg[/IMG]


1. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
2. Click on "Edit Avatar"
3. Add the above  stuff and paste him in (don’t need to use the insert image thingy)
4. I removed the left bracket so that you can copy him, just add the [ to the left of the IMG].
5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

I must be a sleep at the switch and never posted our upcoming trips.:rolleyes
Mom and Dad only BCV Sept 27th -Oct. 2nd
Thanksgiving Split stay VWL Nov. 24th-Nov. 29th followed by BCV till Dec. 5th
2010 Split stay March 23rd-26th  BLT  followed by BCV till April 2nd.
2010 Mom and Dad (we'll see how long the kids tolerate this) last week in Sept.


Guys don't forget about some of the great trip reports just started in the 'old' thread.


----------



## bzzelady

Oh my...I have been gone too long from the boards 

Part 4 already???
(It's good to be back!)

Just spent a night at our beloved lodge last Wednesday at the end of a rather impromptu vacation for my DD's birthday.  I did not take one single picture   I was too busy soaking in the lodge feel and sitting in one of those rocking chairs


----------



## Muushka

DISNEY FIX said:


> I must be a sleep at the switch and never posted our upcoming trips.:rolleyes
> Mom and Dad only BCV Sept 27th -Oct. 2nd
> Thanksgiving Split stay VWL Nov. 24th-Nov. 29th followed by BCV till Dec. 5th
> 2010 Split stay March 23rd-26th  BLT  followed by BCV till April 2nd.
> 2010 Mom and Dad (we'll see how long the kids tolerate this) last week in Sept.
> 
> 
> Guys don't forget about some of the great trip reports just started in the 'old' thread.



You made me think!!!  I got them all (boy you have some great vacations coming up!!!) but the last one in Sept 2010.  
Can I get the dates and the location?  Thanks!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> You made me think!!!  I got them all (boy you have some great vacations coming up!!!) but the last one in Sept 2010.
> Can I get the dates and the location?  Thanks!



Good morning everyone!

Thanks Eliza for opening the new thread - we love the welcoming message.

*Horselover* - did you ever hear back about the job (not the Target one - I think a crossing guard)?

Anyone seen or heard from Mia or Dory lately?  They have been noticeably absent for a couple of weeks.  Hope they find the new thread!

Have a great day -- we're under 60 days 'til our trip!  Nothing on our waitlist for BLT yet though!

PS - Anyone know if Kouzzina has openend over at Boardwalk yet?  We got ADR's for our trip - but the CM said that there are not guarantees the restaurant will be open. I thought that I read that it was opened!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Hey Muushka, my 2009 trips - Oct. 11-16th - Vero Beach, 
                                         Nov. 11-14th - Disney's HHI


----------



## horselover

Eliza - I must agree with Muushka on this one.  Fantastic opening to the new thread.  Well done!  

Muushka - I see we're off & running for 2010 trips so you can add me to the list.  March 11-15 @ BCV.  I'm trying to fulfill my goal of trying all the resorts.   I somehow keep getting pulled back to the Lodge though.  I wonder why that is?          My trips always seem to overlap with Jimmy & Tammy too.  Coincidence?  

Off to look through my pics & see if I have any rocking chair ones.


----------



## horselover

A little bit dark but it was the best I could do.


----------



## Inkmahm

I"m back!  Stayed at the Grand Californian last week for 4 nights and really liked it.  My DH said it was like being in the Twilight zone.  The hotel was close enough to  the WL to make if seem familiar yet different enough that we didn't know where anything was.  (Same for Disneyland itself, actually.)

We were put in a concierge room on the 6th floor but didn't get the concierge lounge access.  We had booked standard view but I could see part of CA behind the pool and behind the DVC section under construction.  I thought it was a great view for being "standard". Not sure what the difference was in our room but we were told it was a little bit nicer room with better amenities so it was an upgrade.  I tried to upgrade to Downtown Disney or park view when we got there but the place was sold out and no such rooms were available.  After seeing the room we got, I was happy that we didn't get the upgrade I asked for!

We were so busy last week from morning to night each day that I never logged in to check the DIS.  Hope I didn't miss any major news!


----------



## bzzelady

Kouzzina is open over at the boardwalk...had breakfast there last week and really enjoyed it.  I had the spinach, tomato, and feta scrambled eggs with the chicken sausage-very yummy!
There is a review of it here with some pictures...
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2258227&highlight=kouzzina


----------



## ransom

Hi, groupies!  I can't believe it's time for 4.0 already!

Hugs and handshakes all around.


----------



## keishashadow

hey all

i cannot believe we are going back during Xmas season and NOT staying @ WL.

i am sorely tempted to 'upgrade' our FDP stay & try to get into their resort rooms, hate to miss the lobby...perfect setting for the tree

'current' PORFQ 12/5 to 12/13

DCL tentative date, made just to hold our OBC thus far' is DCL 12/09/10 to 12/12/10 (to be preceeded by WL i hope


----------



## tea pot

*Oh Eliza....*
What a great opening post....I have to confess to getting a little misty eyed. 
 I'm so glad and grateful to be a groupie.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I feel so honored to be a Groupie.....


----------



## DVCGeek

Got to echo several others- great opening post!

Is there a membership form I need to fill out to be a full fledged Groupie?  

DW & I will be staying @ VWL for Oct. 23-25th 2009 (3 nights, check out the 26th)

Also, my parents arrived @ MCO about an hour ago and are spending 3 nights in WL.    We are a family of groupies...

*tea pot*- Where is the sign in post #16?  I need to make sure I get a picture of that on my next trip!

I've also got two BLT trips coming up, but I'll skip details of them here since they aren't at our beloved Lodge...  Oh course I will ABSOLUTELY be visiting the WL on each trip as I always do, and most likely have dinner on arrival night at Whispering Canyon!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Hi Groupies!

I love these VWL threads. Thanks for such a grand re-opening. 

I have VWL studio scheduled for the kids me for my b-day weekend at the start of Dec, but airfare's the killer. I can't bring myself to cancel just yet, thinking "it's only money"... I so want to see the lodge decorated up!

If I do cancel, I know I'll be that much more determined to add-on there. I love AKL - kidani, but VWL is home to me. Now, logically speaking which is the cheaper of the two solutions - $600 in airfare or an $8,000 add on 

My tentative dates are:

VWL - Dec 4-7

AKV - K SV Feb 10-19

Will try to return to VWL in June/July - no dates set yet.


----------



## tea pot

*Hi DVCGeek* 

The Sign is located on a post just as you enter the villa pool area from the path that leads from the main hotel pool.  There is a little wood bridge that connects the path to the pool area it's right there on the left if I remember correctly.


----------



## tea pot

DVCGeek said:


> Is there a membership form I need to fill out to be a full fledged Groupie?



NO Forms but as *Muushka* would say grab yourself a moose,  It will sure look good on you. 
But sorry to say I can't tell you how  
*Help Muushka !!!*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

WooHoo!!!Thanks for starting the new thread Eliza!!!!  Good job so far!!!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Muushka said:


> You made me think!!!  I got them all (boy you have some great vacations coming up!!!) but the last one in Sept 2010.
> Can I get the dates and the location?  Thanks!



What are ya thinking.......a little get away??????

Sept. 2010 will be at BCV and the dates 26th - Oct. 1st.


----------



## Muushka

DISNEY FIX said:


> What are ya thinking.......a little get away??????
> 
> Sept. 2010 will be at BCV and the dates 26th - Oct. 1st.



No!  I was thinking I need coffee to be able to put down dates and screen names!!  Got 'em (had the coffee!)


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> NO Forms but as *Muushka* would say grab yourself a moose,  It will sure look good on you.
> But sorry to say I can't tell you how
> *Help Muushka !!!*



I put it back on that first page!!!!  I will get all the dates here in a little bit....


----------



## horselover

Happydinks said:


> *Horselover* - did you ever hear back about the job (not the Target one - I think a crossing guard)?
> 
> PS - Anyone know if Kouzzina has openend over at Boardwalk yet?  We got ADR's for our trip - but the CM said that there are not guarantees the restaurant will be open. I thought that I read that it was opened!



Hi HD thanks for asking.  No I didn't get the crossing guard job.  I think in the long run it will probably be a good thing.  Turns out that particular job had more to it than just being a crossing guard.  I would have also had to be a temporary matron if & when the need arose.  Guarding angry, drunken prisoners would not be for me!  

I do have another interview tomorrow in the next town over from us for another crossing guard job.   Straight crossing guard position no guard duties involved.  Hopefully that one will go better.  

Kouzzina is open.  I've seen a few reviews floating around.  Check the all ears site.  They seemed to like it.


----------



## Muushka

keishashadow said:


> hey all
> 
> i cannot believe we are going back during Xmas season and NOT staying @ WL.
> 
> i am sorely tempted to 'upgrade' our FDP stay & try to get into their resort rooms, hate to miss the lobby...perfect setting for the tree
> 
> 'current' PORFQ 12/5 to 12/13
> 
> DCL tentative date, made just to hold our OBC thus far' is DCL 12/09/10 to 12/12/10 (to be preceeded by WL i hope



I hope you make it to VWL!  But even if you are not staying there, we will have some get together .  Please come!!!

Let me know if you do the cruise and I will put it on the list.  We had one booked for 12/5 for the OBC but cancelled.  Let me know!


----------



## Muushka

DVCGeek said:


> Got to echo several others- great opening post!
> 
> Is there a membership form I need to fill out to be a full fledged Groupie?
> 
> DW & I will be staying @ VWL for Oct. 23-25th 2009 (3 nights, check out the 26th)
> 
> Also, my parents arrived @ MCO about an hour ago and are spending 3 nights in WL.    We are a family of groupies...
> 
> *tea pot*- Where is the sign in post #16?  I need to make sure I get a picture of that on my next trip!
> 
> I've also got two BLT trips coming up, but I'll skip details of them here since they aren't at our beloved Lodge...  Oh course I will ABSOLUTELY be visiting the WL on each trip as I always do, and most likely have dinner on arrival night at Whispering Canyon!!!



I hope you grab that Moosie!  We put all trips on this thread!  We love them all!!


----------



## Muushka

twinklebug said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> I love these VWL threads. Thanks for such a grand re-opening.
> 
> I have VWL studio scheduled for the kids me for my b-day weekend at the start of Dec, but airfare's the killer. I can't bring myself to cancel just yet, thinking "it's only money"... I so want to see the lodge decorated up!
> 
> If I do cancel, I know I'll be that much more determined to add-on there. I love AKL - kidani, but VWL is home to me. Now, logically speaking which is the cheaper of the two solutions - $600 in airfare or an $8,000 add on
> 
> My tentative dates are:
> 
> VWL - Dec 4-7
> 
> AKV - K SV Feb 10-19
> 
> Will try to return to VWL in June/July - no dates set yet.



Do you want me to put the tentative on the list or wait for 'for sure'?

You can't cancel the December reservation.  Lots of reindeer games going on then!


----------



## twokats

I also want to tell Eliza - Great opening!!  

Not much going on in Texas except it's HOT 
Our area has had some rain to give us a small break.  It at least gets the temps down to the low 90's for a day or two!! 

DD and my countdown to the Dec trip is now in the double digits.  99 days and counting!  

Hope everyone has a good Monday and a fantastic week!


----------



## DVCGeek

Muushka said:


> I hope you grab that Moosie!  We put all trips on this thread!  We love them all!!



How's my new sig?

OK, complete list of trip dates.  BTW, these are my check in through check out (departure) dates, like the ressies show up online.  Is it customary to give them that way here on this thread or to only list the nights (i.e. one day less than I'm using) of a stay like on the availability forum???

VWL 10/23/2009 - 10/26/2009
BLT 11/29/2009 - 12/05/2009
BLT 01/30/2010 - 02/05/2010

So that means I will be in WDW for part of 5 consecutive months!    If only I had enough vacation time, $$$, and points to continue that trend like DVC Mike or some other 'regular'!    Maybe someday...


----------



## Muushka

DVCGeek said:


> How's my new sig?
> 
> OK, complete list of trip dates.  BTW, these are my check in through check out (departure) dates, like the ressies show up online.  Is it customary to give them that way here on this thread or to only list the nights (i.e. one day less than I'm using) of a stay like on the availability forum???
> 
> VWL 10/23/2009 - 10/26/2009
> BLT 11/29/2009 - 12/05/2009
> BLT 01/30/2010 - 02/05/2010
> 
> So that means I will be in WDW for part of 5 consecutive months!    If only I had enough vacation time, $$$, and points to continue that trend like DVC Mike or some other 'regular'!    Maybe someday...



He looks very handsome on you.  But we all knew he would.

I think we put our times in as arrive to depart date, that way it is longer, right??

5 consecutive months!!  You lucky guy!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Eliza and Muushka, thanks for keeping us going!!


----------



## lisah0711

DVCGeek said:


> So that means I will be in WDW for part of 5 consecutive months!    If only I had enough vacation time, $$$, and points to continue that trend like DVC Mike or some other 'regular'!    Maybe someday...



Wow!  How lucky are you?!?  

Thanks eliza and muushka for starting a new thread.  I am more like a groupie lurker but as I get closer to our December trip, I will be chiming in more.


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow, page 3 of the new thread already!

*Eliza* I got all misty-eyed as I read your re-opening invitation. Thank you!

and *Muushka*, our momma moose, Thanks also to you for being the keeper of the lists!

 to my fellow groupies!

Nice to see you all here, in your rockers, with beverage of choice in hand.  Let's sit by the fire and rest a spell, shall we?


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi, DiznyDi . . . I found it, I found it!

Ok, you found it; but I was up first this morning looking for it. 

Page three already. . . geeze louise . . . I'll never keep up.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Eliza and Muushka, thanks for keeping us going!!



Hey JT.  I was wondering where you have been?  Is all well?



lisah0711 said:


> Wow!  How lucky are you?!?
> 
> Thanks eliza and muushka for starting a new thread.  I am more like a groupie lurker but as I get closer to our December trip, I will be chiming in more.



Good!  Chiming is good!



DiznyDi said:


> Wow, page 3 of the new thread already!
> 
> *Eliza* I got all misty-eyed as I read your re-opening invitation. Thank you!
> 
> and *Muushka*, our momma moose, Thanks also to you for being the keeper of the lists!
> 
> to my fellow groupies!
> 
> Nice to see you all here, in your rockers, with beverage of choice in hand.  Let's sit by the fire and rest a spell, shall we?



Oh yeah.  We are in front of that smaller fireplace in the lobby area of VWL.
(If I have an adult beverage and watch that mantelpiece in the Carolwood Pacific room I get all......)


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . .   We are in front of that smaller fireplace in the lobby area of VWL. . . .



It is called an Inglenook.  

DiznyDi & I love to sit in front of it in those welcoming rocking chairs on December mornings after a visit to the hot tub in our cool Mickey Robes  (last time I will admit to wearing a Mickey Robe).


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> Do you want me to put the tentative on the list or wait for 'for sure'?
> 
> You can't cancel the December reservation.  Lots of reindeer games going on then!



Put us down for *AKV-K Feb 10-19* for sure. Nothing is going to stop that trip 

Logic and Love are still battling over the Dec trip. It stinks being the only adult in the family and having to tell myself no.


----------



## Muushka

twinklebug said:


> Put us down for *AKV-K Feb 10-19* for sure. Nothing is going to stop that trip
> 
> Logic and Love are still battling over the Dec trip. It stinks being the only adult in the family and having to tell myself no.



Will do 

Would it help if we all voted for you to join us in Dec???


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> Will do
> 
> Would it help if we all voted for you to join us in Dec???



It sure would! A private jet to pick us up down at the local airport would be incredibly helpful in swaying my decision here too


----------



## DVCGeek

Muushka said:


> I think we put our times in as arrive to depart date, that way it is longer, right??
> 
> 5 consecutive months!!  You lucky guy!!



Longer looking stays = GREAT!  Good point there.  

Lucky for now to be sure.  Unfortunately due to the point borrowing (and airfare $!) that required, I'm hoping for 5 nights in VGC in mid-Oct. 2010 (8 month Disney park gap) and then waiting 11 months after that until Sept. 2011 for 6 nights in the 'World! (19 months total since last FL trip)    Be hard to go from so many trips so close together to such a large gap in between...  Somehow I'll survive I guess.  But in the meantime, I've got my rapid fire trips coming up fast to look forward to!  I can't wait!!!


----------



## Muushka

Wow, it is feast or famine!  I prefer the feast myself .....

I think Mr Muush is getting Disney'd out.  With our unscheduled time off together (read job loss) I am trying to talk him into going down to the world (there are some great deals on Orlando timeshares now).  He said if we go in Dec for 2 weeks, that will be enough.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Hi HD thanks for asking.  No I didn't get the crossing guard job.  I think in the long run it will probably be a good thing.  Turns out that particular job had more to it than just being a crossing guard.  I would have also had to be a temporary matron if & when the need arose.  Guarding angry, drunken prisoners would not be for me!


To go from getting kids across the street to guarding prisoners!  Wow!  Hope you get the other one you applied for.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I can't believe I can do the single digit dance today!  
I may have a dilemma though.  With 9 days to go DH is thinking of backing out in order to save money.  It would save us about $750 if he didn't go.  I'd still like him to go but I understand why he wants to save the money.  It would cause a couple of problems though with our ADR's.  I'm not sure what I should do about them.  Do I just leave them for 5?  I'm afraid if I try to rebook them for 4 that I won't get anything at this late date.  If I do leave them will they still charge me for him?  The biggest problem is that we have an ADR for CRT.  No way I want to touch that one but I know that we will still have to pay for him.  If we are on the dining plan can we just pay cash for him?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I can't believe I can do the single digit dance today!
> I may have a dilemma though. With 9 days to go DH is thinking of backing out in order to save money. It would save us about $750 if he didn't go. I'd still like him to go but I understand why he wants to save the money. It would cause a couple of problems though with our ADR's. I'm not sure what I should do about them. Do I just leave them for 5? I'm afraid if I try to rebook them for 4 that I won't get anything at this late date. If I do leave them will they still charge me for him? The biggest problem is that we have an ADR for CRT. No way I want to touch that one but I know that we will still have to pay for him. If we are on the dining plan can we just pay cash for him?


 I would leave your ADR's alone. There is only gratuity charged for 6 or more. And they certainly can not charge you for food that was not eaten!! Just act like someone was showing up, and "Oh, I just don't know what happened to them"?


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Wow, it is feast or famine!  I prefer the feast myself .....
> 
> I think Mr Muush is getting Disney'd out.  With our unscheduled time off together (read job loss) I am trying to talk him into going down to the world (there are some great deals on Orlando timeshares now).  He said if we go in Dec for 2 weeks, that will be enough.



 Sounds like this might be the PERFECT time for a quick WDW break!  A change of pace, break from the routine, a deal on a timeshare... I'll go!


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> Sounds like this might be the PERFECT time for a quick WDW break!  A change of pace, break from the routine, a deal on a timeshare... I'll go!



Girls trip!!  Who's in besides Dinks and Muush????


----------



## eliza61

Happydinks said:


> Sounds like this might be the PERFECT time for a quick WDW break!  A change of pace, break from the routine, a deal on a timeshare... I'll go!





Muushka said:


> Girls trip!!  Who's in besides Dinks and Muush????



I will hunt you two down if you even think of doing one without me.  I'm going to do a drive by on Maria to make sure she's ok.  I'll drag her down with me.


----------



## jimmytammy

All is well here at the JT house.  Things have been sorta hectic lately with work, so I havent had as much chance to stay caught up with my other family here on the DIS.  

And you tell Mr. Muushka we are gonna be keepin a close on him


----------



## Muushka

Yeah, where is our Maria???

E, we would never go without you!


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I can't believe I can do the single digit dance today!
> I may have a dilemma though.  With 9 days to go DH is thinking of backing out in order to save money.  It would save us about $750 if he didn't go.  I'd still like him to go but I understand why he wants to save the money.  It would cause a couple of problems though with our ADR's.  I'm not sure what I should do about them.  Do I just leave them for 5?  I'm afraid if I try to rebook them for 4 that I won't get anything at this late date.  If I do leave them will they still charge me for him?  The biggest problem is that we have an ADR for CRT.  No way I want to touch that one but I know that we will still have to pay for him.  If we are on the dining plan can we just pay cash for him?



DLI I'm sorry.  Your DH must be quite a guy though to offer to stay home so the rest of the family can go & enjoy.  Hats off to him.        I agree with others I wouldn't change your ADRs.



Muushka said:


> Girls trip!!  Who's in besides Dinks and Muush????



Me, Me!!!   Ok not me, but I wish it was me!         Considering the fact that both of us are unemployed at the moment I think I'd probably be in trouble for planning a girls trip to the World.       I sounds great though & I wish I could do it.  Another time.


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> DLI I'm sorry.  Your DH must be quite a guy though to offer to stay home so the rest of the family can go & enjoy.  Hats off to him.        I agree with others I wouldn't change your ADRs.
> 
> 
> 
> *Me, Me!!!   Ok not me, but I wish it was me!*       Considering the fact that both of us are unemployed at the moment I think I'd probably be in trouble for* planning a girls trip to the World*.       I sounds great though & I wish I could do it.  Another time.




Then we'll have to make one when skies clear up.  I've got too many groupie friends that I insist on meeting sooner or later.  I refuse to think otherwise.  

Heck, this is the absolute best time to plan a trip.  It's sort of like window shopping. You get to plan every thing you would do when you get some cash.   Every "Dr. Phil and Oprah" in the country claims we've got to "see it" to believe it.  So I'm seeing every body happy, healthy and employed.  that's my story and I'm sticking to it.  (Yep, unfortunately you guys are stuck with one of those annoyingly positive people.  There have been many a days when "the old guy" has wanted to set me on fire just to shut me up. )


----------



## CT_Bev&Jeff

Please put us down for our VWL visit 11 Dec - 19 Dec.  We are sooo looking forward to this   CT_Jeff


----------



## horselover

I'm no longer unemployed!!!            I got the crossing guard job in the next town over.   It's a 10 min. ride from my house which is perfect & I'm on the school schedule which is fabulous.  Summers & school vacations off!  Woo hoo!   Not a huge amount of hours which is too bad because it pays well but every little bit helps.   I do have a lead on another possible position.  That job would be 10 flexible hours any time I want.  My friend isn't sure when that will be a go, but I do have the inside track so fingers crossed.   Also, DH has a phone interview on Friday for a position at a company in our town that he was a temp. contractor at.   He was well liked & knows people there so hopefully he has a good shot.   A permanent job at a stable company would be ideal instead of a permanent job at a temping company.   Fingers crossed on that one too!

Lets start planning that girls trip!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

horselover said:


> I'm no longer unemployed!!!  I got the crossing guard job in the next town over. It's a 10 min. ride from my house which is perfect & I'm on the school schedule which is fabulous. Summers & school vacations off! Woo hoo! Not a huge amount of hours which is too bad because it pays well but every little bit helps. I do have a lead on another possible position. That job would be 10 flexible hours any time I want. My friend isn't sure when that will be a go, but I do have the inside track so fingers crossed. Also, DH has a phone interview on Friday for a position at a company in our town that he was a temp. contractor at. He was well liked & knows people there so hopefully he has a good shot. A permanent job at a stable company would be ideal instead of a permanent job at a temping company. Fingers crossed on that one too!
> 
> Lets start planning that girls trip!


 Yeah!!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover - eeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaa! 

Aniversary Guy - fingers are crossed in Ohio (a few prayers, too)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

BWV Dreamin said:


> I would leave your ADR's alone. There is only gratuity charged for 6 or more. And they certainly can not charge you for food that was not eaten!! Just act like someone was showing up, and "Oh, I just don't know what happened to them"?





horselover said:


> DLI I'm sorry.  Your DH must be quite a guy though to offer to stay home so the rest of the family can go & enjoy.  Hats off to him.        I agree with others I wouldn't change your ADRs.


Thanks for the advice.  He still hasn't decided yet.  I think if we could save money by getting someone to dog sit for free and take us to and pick us up from the airport he would go.  Still no luck with that though.



CT_Bev&Jeff said:


> Please put us down for our VWL visit 11 Dec - 19 Dec.  We are sooo looking forward to this   CT_Jeff



Welcome!!!!  Lucky you getting to go to the lodge at Christmas!!!



horselover said:


> I'm no longer unemployed!!!            I got the crossing guard job in the next town over.   It's a 10 min. ride from my house which is perfect & I'm on the school schedule which is fabulous.  Summers & school vacations off!  Woo hoo!   Not a huge amount of hours which is too bad because it pays well but every little bit helps.   I do have a lead on another possible position.  That job would be 10 flexible hours any time I want.  My friend isn't sure when that will be a go, but I do have the inside track so fingers crossed.   Also, DH has a phone interview on Friday for a position at a company in our town that he was a temp. contractor at.   He was well liked & knows people there so hopefully he has a good shot.   A permanent job at a stable company would be ideal instead of a permanent job at a temping company.   Fingers crossed on that one too!
> 
> Lets start planning that girls trip!



  Glad to hear this!


----------



## Muushka

CT_Bev&Jeff said:


> Please put us down for our VWL visit 11 Dec - 19 Dec.  We are sooo looking forward to this   CT_Jeff



Welcome Jeff and Bev!  Grab a rocker and make yourself comfy.  I will happily put your dates on the front page.



horselover said:


> I'm no longer unemployed!!!            I got the crossing guard job in the next town over.   It's a 10 min. ride from my house which is perfect & I'm on the school schedule which is fabulous.  Summers & school vacations off!  Woo hoo!   Not a huge amount of hours which is too bad because it pays well but every little bit helps.   I do have a lead on another possible position.  That job would be 10 flexible hours any time I want.  My friend isn't sure when that will be a go, but I do have the inside track so fingers crossed.   Also, DH has a phone interview on Friday for a position at a company in our town that he was a temp. contractor at.   He was well liked & knows people there so hopefully he has a good shot.   A permanent job at a stable company would be ideal instead of a permanent job at a temping company.   Fingers crossed on that one too!
> 
> Lets start planning that girls trip!



WooHoo!!  That is great news.  Fingers crossed for your husband too.



jimmytammy said:


> All is well here at the JT house.  Things have been sorta hectic lately with work, so I havent had as much chance to stay caught up with my other family here on the DIS.
> 
> And you tell Mr. Muushka we are gonna be keepin a close on him



Thanks Jimmy.  It is a job trying to keep him in line all by myself!

Your family missed you!


----------



## tea pot

horselover said:


> I'm no longer unemployed!!!            I got the crossing guard job in the next town over.   It's a 10 min. ride from my house which is perfect & I'm on the school schedule which is fabulous.  Summers & school vacations off!  Woo hoo!   Not a huge amount of hours which is too bad because it pays well but every little bit helps.   I do have a lead on another possible position.  That job would be 10 flexible hours any time I want.  My friend isn't sure when that will be a go, but I do have the inside track so fingers crossed.   Also, DH has a phone interview on Friday for a position at a company in our town that he was a temp. contractor at.   He was well liked & knows people there so hopefully he has a good shot.   A permanent job at a stable company would be ideal instead of a permanent job at a temping company.   Fingers crossed on that one too!
> 
> Lets start planning that girls trip!



*That's Great News... Pixie Dust  to DH too.*

*Hey Maria and Dory Where are you *????? 
 We miss you guys  and hope all is well


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I was thinking that Dory was going to be leaving for the world the day ahead of me but I just checked and it is actually Dodie.  Which makes me realize that she is another missing groupie.  Has anyone heard from her lately?


----------



## DVCGeek

horselover said:


> I'm no longer unemployed!!!  ...



Congrats!!!  That's wonderful, and GL to DH & everyone else seeking greener employment pastures.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> I'm no longer unemployed!!!


That's awesome news! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Happydinks

horselover said:


> I'm no longer unemployed!!!    ... Also, DH has a phone interview on Friday for a position at a company in our town that he was a temp. contractor at.
> Lets start planning that girls trip!



Hooray for you!!! So happy to hear that you got the job.  And, lots of prayers for your DH and the interview on Friday.  It would be so awesome for the two of you to land a job in the same week!

*DLI* -  If only you were closer - we'd gladly dog sit and chauffer you guys to the airport so DH would feel better about going! That's a very generous gesture on his part -- you've got a "good man" there!  Leave your ADR's alone - no one is going to say anything about them (we've added and subtracted headcount over the years - and one never makes a difference).  Is there any neighbor that you could "trade" dog sitting/chauffer services for when you get back (i.e watch their kids (or elderly parents), clean their house, cut lawns, house sit, dog/cat sit for them, etc?).  With so many people out of work and trying to cut back -- the "service bartering" amongst neighbors has become huge deal in many places.  Just a thought.....Hope it all works out for you guys!


----------



## Muushka

Blossomz is lost!!  Blossomz is lost!!  Keep a look out for Blossomz!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Great news, Horselover!


----------



## MaryJ

horselover said:


> I'm no longer unemployed!!!            I got the crossing guard job in the next town over.   It's a 10 min. ride from my house which is perfect & I'm on the school schedule which is fabulous.  Summers & school vacations off!  Woo hoo!   Not a huge amount of hours which is too bad because it pays well but every little bit helps.   I do have a lead on another possible position.  That job would be 10 flexible hours any time I want.  My friend isn't sure when that will be a go, but I do have the inside track so fingers crossed.   Also, DH has a phone interview on Friday for a position at a company in our town that he was a temp. contractor at.   He was well liked & knows people there so hopefully he has a good shot.   A permanent job at a stable company would be ideal instead of a permanent job at a temping company.   Fingers crossed on that one too!
> 
> Lets start planning that girls trip!


Congrats on the new job!  Can I get in on that girls trip?

Our DD just recently got a new job as well.  She had been working as a part time instructor at a local community college, but just got officially hired full time on Monday!  This will mean that she has better benefits and it frees her DH up to look for a different job as he is very unhappy in his current one.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## DVCGeek

My parents came up from our 'lodge last night.  They spent 3 nights in the hotel side and loved it of course.  Didn't eat at Whispering Canyon; it was booked solid and they didn't make ADRs.  They also snuck over to the VWL community room and played checkers for a bit, now that they know about DVC it's funny how much they like it...  Is Oct. 23rd here yet???  I wanna' go!!!


----------



## horselover

MaryJ said:


> Congrats on the new job!  Can I get in on that girls trip?
> 
> Our DD just recently got a new job as well.  She had been working as a part time instructor at a local community college, but just got officially hired full time on Monday!  This will mean that she has better benefits and it frees her DH up to look for a different job as he is very unhappy in his current one.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!



Congrats to your DD!       I hope your DH is able to find something else he loves.


----------



## Muushka

DVCGeek said:


> My parents came up from our 'lodge last night.  They spent 3 nights in the hotel side and loved it of course.  Didn't eat at Whispering Canyon; it was booked solid and they didn't make ADRs.  They also snuck over to the VWL community room and played checkers for a bit, now that they know about DVC it's funny how much they like it...  Is Oct. 23rd here yet???  I wanna' go!!!



That is fun that your parents are enjoying our beloved!

Oct is right around the corner!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happydinks said:


> *DLI* -  If only you were closer - we'd gladly dog sit and chauffer you guys to the airport so DH would feel better about going! That's a very generous gesture on his part -- you've got a "good man" there!  Leave your ADR's alone - no one is going to say anything about them (we've added and subtracted headcount over the years - and one never makes a difference).  Is there any neighbor that you could "trade" dog sitting/chauffer services for when you get back (i.e watch their kids (or elderly parents), clean their house, cut lawns, house sit, dog/cat sit for them, etc?).  With so many people out of work and trying to cut back -- the "service bartering" amongst neighbors has become huge deal in many places.  Just a thought.....Hope it all works out for you guys!



Thanks Leslie!  It does look right now that he will end up going.  The temptation to go is just too hard to resist.  We have asked our neighbors up the street to pup sit since they did it for us before with Montana.  They may have a conflict and will let us know on Monday.  I am pretty picky as far as who I ask to watch her.  I am such a worrier!  I wish we did live closer so you could do it!  I have a friend who I know would do it in a minute but her dog can be a bit aggresive and I would worry the whole time.  We are still trying to think of someone who could take us to the airport but we leave at 5 A.M.!


----------



## blossomz

I'm found!!!!!    Whew...I was really feeling lonely!!!!  Glad to be back!  I need a rocker-quick!!!  

Eliza...what a great job starting the thread!

Horselover...congrats on the job!!

Girls trip...without me?!!  I don't think so.....


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> I'm found!!!!!    Whew...I was really feeling lonely!!!!  Glad to be back!  I need a rocker-quick!!!
> 
> Eliza...what a great job starting the thread!
> 
> Horselover...congrats on the job!!
> 
> Girls trip...without me?!!  I don't think so.....



*Welcome home!!!*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> I'm found!!!!!    Whew...I was really feeling lonely!!!!  Glad to be back!  I need a rocker-quick!!!



Yay!  The thread just wasn't the same without you!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Wow!  I'm over a thousand posts!


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for the welcome homes!!

Yep, those posts add up quick!  I'm shootin' for a 1000 myself!!

Wow..very hot and humid here today!


----------



## horselover

Welcome back Blossomz!


----------



## Muushka

*2nd page!!!  

Oh the humanity!!!*​
*Happy Sunday Groupies!!*


----------



## lisah0711

Hello Groupies!

Just back from a visit to the WL sister lodge -- the Grand Californian!  






For those of you who haven't been to DCA, that is Grizzly River Run, similar to Kali River Rapids.

This was the view from our room and we had an owl who liked to hoot at odd times of the night.

Which made me wonder -- besides the otters, bunnies and snakes, what other animals have you seen and heard at WL?


----------



## Granny

lisah0711 said:


> Which made me wonder -- besides the otters, bunnies and snakes, what other animals have you seen and heard at WL?



That's a beautiful photo and view you had...thanks for sharing the GC with us! 

We've seen a fair amount of deer on the path between WL & FW.  I've also seen opossum and what I could have sworn was an armidillo once.  As you can imagine, most wildlife keep their distance from the Lodge itself aside from the birds who think they own the Roaring Fork outside eating and the ducks who live at the pool!


----------



## blossomz

I've seen an armadillo, birds, ducks, deer, and bunnies.


----------



## lisah0711

Granny said:


> and the ducks who live at the pool!



Oh!  How could I have forgotten the ducks in the pool!  

The only thing that is keeping me from being too sad about the end of my DL trip is my upcoming first trip home for Christmas at WL.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

I've been MIA and had a tough time finding the new thread. Hope everyone is having a good summer. August has been all traveling and softball for me. Now that softball is coming to an end and my ADR booking dates are approaching for the December trip I can get back here on the Dis.

I just got home from the Long Island Doorway to Dreams Member event. They got me! I knew we were going to add on at BLT soon so the incentive they were offering ($12 off pp) for 100 point add on worked for us. The BLT party from across the lake just got bigger. VWL will still be our home base but every few years with banking and borrowing we will head across the lake. 10G and all I walked out with was some coloring books and pins...lol...didn't even buy enough points for the Broadway tickets.


----------



## eliza61

A hungry bunny came up to the bush at the pool, one afternoon.














Which surprised me, as the usually hit the road when 2 legs come around.


----------



## eliza61

Monday Morning Triva is a 2 parter

1)  Can you name all eleven of the nations represented in World showcase?
(in order, going clockwise around the lagoon)


2) MuppetVision 3-D scavenger Hunt.
On your next trip check out these gags at MV 3-D

The key under the mat
The wanted poster for Fozzie Bear
The Department of Artifical Reality door ("this is not a door")
The SwineTrek spaceship from the classic "Pigs In Space skit from the Muppet show.
The plywood box with fruit cutouts in it. (on the front there is a sight that says "2D fruities".  say it fast)
The posters outside the building that parody famous movies.

Happy Monday gang!


----------



## bzzelady

*Moday Morning Part 1 Trivia Answer*

Mexico
Norway
China
Germany
Italy
The American Adventure
Japan
Morrocco
France
United Kingdom
Canada


----------



## horselover

bzzelady said:


> *Moday Morning Part 1 Trivia Answer*
> 
> Mexico
> Norway
> China
> Germany
> Italy
> The American Adventure
> Japan
> Morrocco
> France
> United Kingdom
> Canada





Well done!  I haven't had any coffee yet so there was no way I was taking a crack at this.   Just think tomorrow at this time I'll be getting home from work.       I hope I know what I'm getting myself into.  I am so not a morning person!

Welcome back DisneyNutzy!       Did we ever get an update on your father/daughter trip?  Maybe I missed it somehow.     Would love to hear some tips as I'm taking a mother/son trip next March.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Monday Morning Groupies! 
*bzzelady* Great job on the countries! 

Good luck tomorrow *horselover*! I'll drink an extra cup of coffee for you!

Welcome Back *blossomz* and *DisneyNutzy*.

Thanks for sharing the photos! They have provided just a little bit of peace to what promises to be a very busy day!

Have we found Maria? Wasn't it she who posted the ducks in the pool photo on our last thread?


----------



## bzzelady

I was plotting my way through Food and Wine while I was answering the question 

We are going for the first weekend of Food and Wine as a surprise weekend in honor of my DH's college graduation.  He dearly loves the band that is playing the first weekend (Big Bad Voodoo Daddy) and was bummed that I wouldn't even consider trading my beloved December lodge week for this....I received one of the 40% off passholder discounts back in the spring so I booked 2 nights at the Beach Club and got dirt cheap airfare on AirTran.  Since we have tickets, it made it almost as cheap as going to Ocean City for the weekend (which is where he thinks we are going that weekend).


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Have we found Maria? Wasn't it she who posted the ducks in the pool photo on our last thread?



My guess is that many of us have taken such pictures over the years!


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> I've been MIA and had a tough time finding the new thread. Hope everyone is having a good summer. August has been all traveling and softball for me. Now that softball is coming to an end and my ADR booking dates are approaching for the December trip I can get back here on the Dis.
> 
> I just got home from the Long Island Doorway to Dreams Member event. They got me! I knew we were going to add on at BLT soon so the incentive they were offering ($12 off pp) for 100 point add on worked for us. The BLT party from across the lake just got bigger. VWL will still be our home base but every few years with banking and borrowing we will head across the lake. 10G and all I walked out with was some coloring books and pins...lol...didn't even buy enough points for the Broadway tickets.



Congratulations on your BLT purchase!  
Remember, when you go to the other side of the lake, you need to ask the Groupies to visit you!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

horselover said:


> Well done!  I haven't had any coffee yet so there was no way I was taking a crack at this.   Just think tomorrow at this time I'll be getting home from work.       I hope I know what I'm getting myself into.  I am so not a morning person!
> 
> Welcome back DisneyNutzy!       Did we ever get an update on your father/daughter trip?  Maybe I missed it somehow.     Would love to hear some tips as I'm taking a mother/son trip next March.



Hi HL,

No, I never did the trip update. I have one last week of softball and I promise I will do a belated report right after this weekend. After Labor Day it will be all Disney planning for the Xmas trip and our first BLT stay. I have been debating all night about calling my guide and changing from 100 to 125 points. We'll probably use them every other years if we have 250 to play with...decisions..


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Muushka said:


> Congratulations on your BLT purchase!
> Remember, when you go to the other side of the lake, you need to ask the Groupies to visit you!


 Muushka, You are welcome anytime!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Good luck tomorrow *horselover*! I'll drink an extra cup of coffee for you!



Thanks Di I think I'll need it!  



bzzelady said:


> I was plotting my way through Food and Wine while I was answering the question
> 
> We are going for the first weekend of Food and Wine as a surprise weekend in honor of my DH's college graduation.  He dearly loves the band that is playing the first weekend (Big Bad Voodoo Daddy) and was bummed that I wouldn't even consider trading my beloved December lodge week for this....I received one of the 40% off passholder discounts back in the spring so I booked 2 nights at the Beach Club and got dirt cheap airfare on AirTran.  Since we have tickets, it made it almost as cheap as going to Ocean City for the weekend (which is where he thinks we are going that weekend).



What a wonderful surprise.  You are a great mom!       Hope you have a fabulous trip!

Muuska or JT - For the Dec. meet can you refresh my memory?  I think we talked about a mid-day meet because that would be best for Stan.  Is that correct?  Since we're coming up on 90 day ADR time next week I'd like to have an idea of what I should be planning that day.  Thanks.


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Thanks Di I think I'll need it!
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful surprise.  You are a great mom!       Hope you have a fabulous trip!
> 
> Muuska or JT - For the Dec. meet can you refresh my memory?  I think we talked about a mid-day meet because that would be best for Stan.  Is that correct?  Since we're coming up on 90 day ADR time next week I'd like to have an idea of what I should be planning that day.  Thanks.



Correct you are.

I have it on the first page after the dates when Groupies visit.  If there are any changes, look for them there.  But for now:



> Tues Dec 8th looks like the best day to get the most groupies. I counted, and it looks as if 9 possible shows would be best case scenario. Look at that as a date and see if that is a good one or not.
> It looks like a White Moose (our answer to the White Elephant/Yankee Swap) gift exchange might be a go!
> So when you clear some area of your house, save it for the White Moose if you are going to be there in Dec, hopefully around the 8th.
> If you have kiddos, they can play too! Just bring a gift for a child and put a "C" on it so the kiddos will know that the gift is for them


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

lisah0711 said:


> Hello Groupies!
> 
> Just back from a visit to the WL sister lodge -- the Grand Californian!
> 
> 
> This was the view from our room and we had an owl who liked to hoot at odd times of the night.
> 
> Which made me wonder -- besides the otters, bunnies and snakes, what other animals have you seen and heard at WL?



What a great view!  Thanks for the pic!



DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> I just got home from the Long Island Doorway to Dreams Member event. They got me! I knew we were going to add on at BLT soon so the incentive they were offering ($12 off pp) for 100 point add on worked for us. The BLT party from across the lake just got bigger. VWL will still be our home base but every few years with banking and borrowing we will head across the lake. 10G and all I walked out with was some coloring books and pins...lol...didn't even buy enough points for the Broadway tickets.



Glad you found us and congrats on the BLT points!

Eliza - love the bunny pictures!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi HL,
> 
> No, I never did the trip update. I have one last week of softball and I promise I will do a belated report right after this weekend. After Labor Day it will be all Disney planning for the Xmas trip and our first BLT stay. I have been debating all night about calling my guide and changing from 100 to 125 points. We'll probably use them every other years if we have 250 to play with...decisions..



I did it. Changed to 125 points. I also had them break it into 2 contracts. 1 for 75 points and the other for 50. Good thing the wifey went back to work


----------



## blossomz

Hey Disneynutzy!  Welcome home to BLT...I am excited to plan my first stay there!

Well..week 2 of back to school.  It's good to be back in the routine and teaching again!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

blossomz said:


> Hey Disneynutzy!  Welcome home to BLT...I am excited to plan my first stay there!
> 
> Well..week 2 of back to school.  It's good to be back in the routine and teaching again!


 Thanks Blossomz! Not sure when our first trip will be but definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## twinklebug

I did it - I booked Dec airfare! The kids and I will be at ASM the first night (Dec 3) (never tried a value -  should be interesting) and VWL Dec 4-7. 



I found a couple of new groupies to join us... hope no one minds (they're a little shy, but a lovely couple once you get to know them):


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Birthday DODIE *

Hey Groupies boy can't miss a day or two...I need to catch up 

Hope all is well and good luck to the teachers returning to school and yes and to one new crossing guard.

take care


----------



## tea pot

*Twinklebug* about the new groupies..... are they what I think they are ????


----------



## twinklebug

tea pot said:


> *Twinklebug* about the new groupies..... are they what I think they are ????



Well, it's hard to tell if they are, but the one further from the camera claims to be Scandinavian-American while the one close says she's Hawaiian (personally, I think they're both Canadian  but we won't know until the government digs up their birth records to know for sure. Neither will be running for office any time soon. 

Yup - they're moose. Even without their antlers they're beautiful, aren't they? I cannot take credit for the pic - the only deer family members I see around here are Does with their offspring.


----------



## blossomz

DODIE!!!  Happy Birthday!!!  Have a great one!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DODIE!      

Twinklebug - beautiful pic!  I've never seen a white moose before.  Is he coming to our Dec. groupie meet?  

Teapot - thanks for the good wishes!      I'm back from my 1st official shift as a crossing guard although I didn't have to actually do anything except watch.  I was presented with my lovely lime green safety vest & I'll be crossing in the afternoon.  I felt kind of bad though because the man that is training me had the spot I'll be in & he's not happy about having to move.  He was nice, but it was a bit awkward.   Both boys are off to school.  DS11 is starting middle school (sniff) & I was actually home in time to put DS9 on the bus.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## Muushka

*DODIE!!! 

Happy Birthday!!!*



twinklebug said:


> I did it - I booked Dec airfare! The kids and I will be at ASM the first night (Dec 3) (never tried a value -  should be interesting) and VWL Dec 4-7.
> 
> 
> 
> I found a couple of new groupies to join us... hope no one minds (they're a little shy, but a lovely couple once you get to know them):



Oh my gosh.  They are so cute I can't stand it.  Love 'em!

I put your dates on the front page.  Let me know if that is not all right!
Yay!!  Another Groupie for Dec!!


----------



## Granny

Happy Birthday Dodie!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> Oh my gosh.  They are so cute I can't stand it.  Love 'em!
> 
> I put your dates on the front page.  Let me know if that is not all right!
> Yay!!  Another Groupie for Dec!!



Thank you! the list looks great! Thank you for all the work to maintain it 



horselover said:


> beautiful pic!  I've never seen a white moose before.  Is he coming to our Dec. groupie meet?



Unfortunately I can't afford the airfare for him (at least two rows would need to be removed to make room for him!) so he'll be staying home this time  I won't be able to make the meet either as we're only there for the weekend and on an early flight home on the 7th. BUT - I get to spend my b-day in WDW this year!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DODIE!!!!   Where are you Birthday girl?!  Hope you have a great birthday and trip!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

This is me right now - 
The one time I'm actually glad to do laundry.  Can't believe we leave tomorrow!!


----------



## Happydinks

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Can't believe we leave tomorrow!!



Have a great trip!  Enjoy MNSSHP -- it will be a fun time for you all especially with everything that you've gone through prior to leaving.  Be sure to get a good viewing spot for the parade so you don't miss the Headless Horseman!
Safe trip!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> This is me right now -
> The one time I'm actually glad to do laundry.  Can't believe we leave tomorrow!!


Hi DLI - Have a GREAT trip!!


----------



## horselover

Have a great trip DLI!  You deserve to have some fun.


----------



## Muushka

Road trip!!! Have a wonderful time at out beloved.

Give Ranger Stan a hug for us!!

Oops, I see you are going to AKV!!  That will be wonderful too!

(I just had endoscopy and am still on my versid high )


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks everyone!  I won't have my computer there so I'll let you know how it went when I get back!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks everyone!  I won't have my computer there so I'll let you know how it went when I get back!



What!!  You're not taking us with you???? 

Happy trails.


----------



## eliza61

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi DLI - Have a GREAT trip!!



Have a great trip DN.  be safe


----------



## DiznyDi

Only 1 more sleep!   Have a great trip DLI!


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> What!!  You're not taking us with you????



Preferring Disney over the Dis? There's just something wrong with that. 

Have a blast Dis-Lov-Io! Hey, don't use up all the heat, I'd like some left for Dec


----------



## Happydinks

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks everyone!  I won't have my computer there so I'll let you know how it went when I get back!



Ah -- to be at the Lodge.......wish it was Oct. 21st right now!

Saw this smiley and it reminded me of one of our favorite "out of the mouth of babes" stories from WDW.  *I* was having a meltdown at MK one night about 10pm after touring commando for the day.  We were trying to get back to the Lodge along with everyone else and all I saw was masses of humanity, and "hours before we ever get to our room".  I was seriously just about to lose it (and Bob was about to lose me!), when this boy standing with his parents right in front of us comes out with "I wish I could somehow magically, telepathically transport us back to our room at the Lodge!" Stopped my meltdown and saved the marriage!


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> Ah -- to be at the Lodge.......wish it was Oct. 21st right now!
> 
> Saw this smiley and it reminded me of one of our favorite "out of the mouth of babes" stories from WDW.  *I* was having a meltdown at MK one night about 10pm after touring commando for the day.  We were trying to get back to the Lodge along with everyone else and all I saw was masses of humanity, and "hours before we ever get to our room".  I was seriously just about to lose it (and Bob was about to lose me!), when this boy standing with his parents right in front of us comes out with "I wish I could somehow magically, telepathically transport us back to our room at the Lodge!" Stopped my meltdown and saved the marriage!



So cute!  Sounds like something Mr Muush would say and or think!


----------



## horselover

Happydinks said:


> Ah -- to be at the Lodge.......wish it was Oct. 21st right now!
> 
> Saw this smiley and it reminded me of one of our favorite "out of the mouth of babes" stories from WDW.  *I* was having a meltdown at MK one night about 10pm after touring commando for the day.  We were trying to get back to the Lodge along with everyone else and all I saw was masses of humanity, and "hours before we ever get to our room".  I was seriously just about to lose it (and Bob was about to lose me!), when this boy standing with his parents right in front of us comes out with "I wish I could somehow magically, telepathically transport us back to our room at the Lodge!" Stopped my meltdown and saved the marriage!



If only there was such a thing!   I'd magically, telepathically transport myself there right now!


----------



## blossomz

I'd be right there with ya!


----------



## horselover

Our waitlist came through for Dec.!             I so excited, but strangely a little sad because I was starting to really look forward to staying 1 night at AKV.  Oh well another trip.  Woo hoo don't have to move!  I need to call MS today to get them to link the ressies.  Only problem is now the online ADR system is not recognizing my ressie.       Nothing is ever easy with Disney.


----------



## DiznyDi

*horselover* Glad to see your waitlist came through! 
How's the new job? Any update on DH's job quest?


----------



## horselover

Hi Di!  The new job is working out fine so far.  The kids are pretty good.  I've only had one problem so far.  A couple of h.s. girls didn't want to wait for the signal & decided it would be a good idea to just walk out in front of on coming traffic.   I did manage to stop them.  Still trying to work out that fine line of wanting to be nice, but still being firm.   Having a little trouble getting used to the early schedule.  Like I said I'm not a morning person!         I can't seem to go to sleep any earlier than I'm used to even though I'm tired.  Hopefully my body will adjust soon.   I'm off for the next 4 days.  No school in the town I work, but my kids have school.   DH & I are going to go out to lunch.  

Not much going on with DH.  He did have a phone interview for the job in our town.  The manager said he had a few more to do & then would decide next week who he was bringing in to interview in person.  DH said he couldn't really get a feel for if it would be him or not.  He said the guy was very hard to read.  Fingers crossed because there doesn't seem to be much else on the horizon.  Hopefully after Labor Day things will pick up.

Update on the ADR system not recognizing my ressies.  In my excitement over the w/l coming through I was entering the wrong arrival day.  I was entering Sept. instead of Dec.!       More coffee on the way!  

Di - how are the wedding plans coming along & when is the big day?


----------



## DiznyDi

Wedding plans: We're about 50 days out. The wedding is Oct. 24th. Both my daughter and her fiance are ordained pastors, so we'll be inviting 2 church families + family and friends on both sides = a whole lot of folks!    We're preparing for 325.  Today I'm off to wrap the bubbles with tulle and ribbons. We also have little bells that will have ribbons tied on them and I hope to get that accomplished today, too.  I'll bring pics with me to the Groupie meet in December. 

They'll be honeymooning at VWL!    Is there really anywhere else?  

I made my ADR's this morning, too. The CM allowed me to make 10 days of reservations even though we have a split stay. I thought I would only be able to make the first half of them   I'll have to call later to book the last 3 days.  We're quite rural and have only dial-up available, so I call. It takes way too long for me to try to do anything online. And these days, time is of the essence. I need to make every moment count!  So much to do...so little time...

My mom was a school bus driver for 20+ years. Her retirement benefits are phenomenal! If you like your school crossing guard position and stick with it, you may find that you benefit your future. Good luck to you! And to your husband.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Wedding Plans:  We're about $6000 in, with more yet to cover.  The wedding is Oct. 24th.  Both my daughter and her fiance are ordained pastors, so both are highly educated and under paid.  We'll be inviting 2 church families + family and friends on both sides = a whole lot of food and drink!  We're paying for 325 and fear more will show up to eat. Today I'm off to work to make more money and keep out of the way.  The house continues to fill up with little bells that will have ribbons tied on them, bottles of bubbles, boxes of this stuff, his stuff, and her stuff, all keeping me from getting anything accomplished today. We'll bring pics with us to the Groupie meet in December (run!). 

They'll be honeymooning at VWL!  Is there really anywhere else? 

Can't think of any!


----------



## Muushka

I LOVE the husband-wife tag team!!  Sounds like Father of the Bride (one of my favorite movies)!




horselover said:


> Our waitlist came through for Dec.!             I so excited, but strangely a little sad because I was starting to really look forward to staying 1 night at AKV.  Oh well another trip.  Woo hoo don't have to move!  I need to call MS today to get them to link the ressies.  Only problem is now the online ADR system is not recognizing my ressie.       Nothing is ever easy with Disney.



Woohoo!!!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Wedding plans: We're about 50 days out. The wedding is Oct. 24th. Both my daughter and her fiance are ordained pastors, so we'll be inviting 2 church families + family and friends on both sides = a whole lot of folks!    We're preparing for 325.  Today I'm off to wrap the bubbles with tulle and ribbons. We also have little bells that will have ribbons tied on them and I hope to get that accomplished today, too.  I'll bring pics with me to the Groupie meet in December.
> 
> They'll be honeymooning at VWL!    Is there really anywhere else?
> 
> I made my ADR's this morning, too. The CM allowed me to make 10 days of reservations even though we have a split stay. I thought I would only be able to make the first half of them   I'll have to call later to book the last 3 days.  We're quite rural and have only dial-up available, so I call. It takes way too long for me to try to do anything online. And these days, time is of the essence. I need to make every moment count!  So much to do...so little time...





Dizny Dad said:


> Wedding Plans:  We're about $6000 in, with more yet to cover.  The wedding is Oct. 24th.  Both my daughter and her fiance are ordained pastors, so both are highly educated and under paid.  We'll be inviting 2 church families + family and friends on both sides = a whole lot of food and drink!  We're paying for 325 and fear more will show up to eat. Today I'm off to work to make more money and keep out of the way.  The house continues to fill up with little bells that will have ribbons tied on them, bottles of bubbles, boxes of this stuff, his stuff, and her stuff, all keeping me from getting anything accomplished today. We'll bring pics with us to the Groupie meet in December (run!).
> 
> They'll be honeymooning at VWL!  Is there really anywhere else?
> 
> Can't think of any!





Muushka said:


> I LOVE the husband-wife tag team!!



I agree Muush!  Too funny!


----------



## blossomz

The wedding plans sound very exciting!


----------



## tea pot

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks everyone!  I won't have my computer there so I'll let you know how it went when I get back!



*DLI *Hope your having a great time... What am I saying how can you not...and maybe you can find *DODIE* down there. 



Happydinks said:


> Ah -- to be at the Lodge.......wish it was Oct. 21st right now!
> 
> Saw this smiley and it reminded me of one of our favorite "out of the mouth of babes" stories from WDW.  *I* was having a meltdown at MK one night about 10pm after touring commando for the day.  We were trying to get back to the Lodge along with everyone else and all I saw was masses of humanity, and "hours before we ever get to our room".  I was seriously just about to lose it (and Bob was about to lose me!), when this boy standing with his parents right in front of us comes out with "I wish I could somehow magically, telepathically transport us back to our room at the Lodge!" Stopped my meltdown and saved the marriage!



In our family we always say please just *"poof"* me there !



horselover said:


> Our waitlist came through for Dec.!



*CONGRATS*  



Muushka said:


> I LOVE the husband-wife tag team!!  Sounds like Father of the Bride (one of my favorite movies)!
> Woohoo!!!



*DITTO! DITTO!* I wish mr tea pot aka The Big Guy would join in our groupie fun.... maybe after our Dec. meet?

*Dizny Di and Dad *Prayers and Pixie Dust to you both  and thanks for sharing the wedding excitement with us, can't wait to see the pictures!

take care groupies


----------



## Muushka

> DITTO! DITTO! I wish mr tea pot aka The Big Guy would join in our groupie fun.... maybe after our Dec. meet?



Yes!! We will have to get the Big Guys together and bond!!


----------



## twokats

Hope everyone is having a great holiday weekend!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all!!

Sorry I havent been posting lately, but I have been lurking and keeping up with my "other" family here.  Just havent had much to add, til now.

Ranger Stan called me Wed night last week and told me of some news.  He said he met a lady named Toni from the groupies.  Im not sure who that is, only know most by tag names.  But he said she was very sweet and a great representative of our group.

He went on to say that he and his sweety Carolyn will definitely be at our Dec meet.  I gave him the date and time of 1 pm, and told him I would be in touch as the time approaches.

If you wont be at the Dec meet, but have the chance to see him, see him soon!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for keeping up with our Stan.

Now, I wonder who Tori is!!!

I just noticed that my Groupie signature is gone!!!


----------



## blossomz

I hope somone will be posting live from the meet as I am not able to be there...Darn..I love teaching, but it just doesn't mesh well with my Disney wish trips!!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> I hope somone will be posting live from the meet as I am not able to be there...Darn..I love teaching, but it just doesn't mesh well with my Disney wish trips!!



Call in sick!  

Sorry..... I'm sure someone will post (like me for example!)


----------



## twinklebug

blossomz said:


> I hope somone will be posting live from the meet as I am not able to be there...Darn..I love teaching, but it just doesn't mesh well with my Disney wish trips!!





Muushka said:


> Call in sick!
> 
> Sorry..... I'm sure someone will post (like me for example!)



I think live video streaming is in order here  I too will miss the meet... by one stinkin day (kids have to get back for school).  Oh, bunny droppings. I'd really LOVE to meet other DIS'ng DVC'rs. 

Anyone up for a Feb vacation meet? I won't be at vwl, but at akv-kidani from 2/10-2/19. If I can work out how the whole streaming thing works I might treat myself to the proper equipment for xmas & host a few giraffe walk-bys


----------



## horselover

blossomz said:


> I hope somone will be posting live from the meet as I am not able to be there...Darn..I love teaching, but it just doesn't mesh well with my Disney wish trips!!





twinklebug said:


> I think live video streaming is in order here  I too will miss the meet... by one stinkin day (kids have to get back for school).  Oh, bunny droppings. I'd really LOVE to meet other DIS'ng DVC'rs.
> 
> Anyone up for a Feb vacation meet? I won't be at vwl, but at akv-kidani from 2/10-2/19. If I can work out how the whole streaming thing works I might treat myself to the proper equipment for xmas & host a few giraffe walk-bys



Sorry Blossomz & Twinklebug!        Wish all the groupie friends could be there.  I feel very fortunate to be able to attend.  Planned all my ADRS around it!       Made all our ADRs this weekend.  Got everything I wanted.  Woo hoo!          Has anyone every had lunch at WCC?  We've done dinner there but not lunch.   Booked lunch there for our arrival day (Fri.) because we really want to catch Fantasmic this trip & looking at the calendar it's only Fri. & Tue.    Figured a large lunch would work well for catching the 6:30 show.   Didn't want to worry about rushing around trying to make a dinner ressie somewhere.

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

BTW - DH got called back for an interview for the job in our town!         Next Tue.  It's one of those meet everyone all at once interviews.  Five people back to back.              Fingers crossed he'll do well & get the job!


----------



## eliza61

On Tuesday.  
Monday Sept 7th, 1984  Epcot's Morocco pavillion opens.  It is the first new pavillion to be added to World showcase.

Can you Name....

Without warning, on Sept 7th, 1998 Mr. Toad took his last wild ride.
Can you name all eight of the ride vehicles?


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> On Tuesday.
> Monday Sept 7th, 1984  Epcot's Morocco pavillion opens.  It is the first new pavillion to be added to World showcase.
> 
> Can you Name....
> 
> Without warning, on Sept 7th, 1998 Mr. Toad took his last wild ride.
> Can you name all eight of the ride vehicles?



No!  I can't name vehicles!!!! There are Groupies out there.....roaming the boards with no home!!!!

Sorry about the drama, after a few PMs about 'where the heck are the Groupies'? I started a 'find the new Groupies thread' thread.

*Eliza*, I stink at trivia.  Sorry....

*Horselover*, best wishes for your husband's interview(s).  May he be calm and collected and totally rock!


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> BTW - DH got called back for an interview for the job in our town!         Next Tue.  It's one of those meet everyone all at once interviews.  Five people back to back.              Fingers crossed he'll do well & get the job!





Muushka said:


> No!  I can't name vehicles!!!! There are Groupies out there.....roaming the boards with no home!!!!
> 
> Sorry about the drama, after a few PMs about 'where the heck are the Groupies'? I started a 'find the new Groupies thread' thread.
> 
> *Eliza*, I stink at trivia.  Sorry....
> 
> *Horselover*, best wishes for your husband's interview(s).  May he be calm and collected and totally rock!




Horse lover, sending out good vibrations for Dh.  

Muush, you're one step ahead of me, I can't even remember the ride.  
Thanks for hunting down our long lost moosies


----------



## wildernessDad

I still exist. Just checking in to let you know.

I hope all are well.


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . .
> 
> BTW - DH got called back for an interview for the job in our town!         Next Tue.  It's one of those meet everyone all at once interviews.  Five people back to back.              Fingers crossed he'll do well & get the job!



We will continue to lift you two up.  But we will keep our fingers crossed that the "five" actually see who is in front of them!


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> Can you Name....
> 
> Without warning, on Sept 7th, 1998 Mr. Toad took his last wild ride.
> Can you name all eight of the ride vehicles?



OMG - we remember the furor that it caused upon it's closing -- but never rode the ride!



horselover said:


> BTW - DH got called back for an interview for the job in our town!         Next Tue.  It's one of those meet everyone all at once interviews.  Five people back to back.              Fingers crossed he'll do well & get the job!



Wishing him well on the interview.  Those "panels" can be very intimidating (I know, after just going through one not too long ago with a bunch of attorneys facing little 'ol me across the table!), and not a lot of fun.  Fingers crossed that he gets it, if it's something he'd like to do!

Just wanted to share a little victory -- we finalized the sale of my Mom's house today!  She is no longer a homeowner (thank goodness) - and we are no longer the caretakers of that home!  I went to Elmcroft (where she lives now) this morning and went through the closing paperwork with her and the paralegal, and the buyers should be finalizing their paperwork as I write this. We are so celebrating after this year long journey with her!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> Can you Name....
> 
> Without warning, on Sept 7th, 1998 Mr. Toad took his last wild ride.
> Can you name all eight of the ride vehicles?



Well I remember the ride and am so happy that the powers that be at DL weren't silly enough to close it down there as well!  It and Peter Pan have always been my favs in Fantasyland.  Since I road it in Feb. you would think I'd have an up on this question but even with that I couldn't come up with all of them.  I'm thinking Toady, Weasel and Badger may be a couple of them......



Muushka said:


> No!  I can't name vehicles!!!! There are Groupies out there.....roaming the boards with no home!!!!
> 
> Sorry about the drama, after a few PMs about 'where the heck are the Groupies'? I started a 'find the new Groupies thread' thread.



LOL - checking in now.


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka!!! The Supreme Mother Groupie..Thank You!!! for guiding me back to my favorite thread. I have felt very on the boards without my favorite to go to each day. Even though I don't post very often, I love to keep up with what is going on with everyone.

Mush, when you get a chance, our plans have changed. We have decided to come back home for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, so our vacation will end on the 23rd in December. 
We also have planned a trip in June.. June 6-11 BLT June 11-20 HHI

Thanks so much!


----------



## Muushka

*HD*, congrats on being rid of that extra house!

*Kat4*, good to see you!

*LVSWL* you're home!  We missed you!  I will put in the new dates.

(Supreme Mother Groupie  )


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka, I don't know what happened when I was typing, I meant to type:

Supreme Ruler Groupie


----------



## jimmytammy

Horselover

Sending Moose Dust you folks' way for a great job interview!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Thanks for keeping up with our Stan.
> 
> Now, I wonder who Tori is!!!
> 
> I just noticed that my Groupie signature is gone!!!



Muushka,  I had wondered where you sig had gone to. 
Could Tori be on that WL FAQ thread in the Disney Resort forum? 

DD & I started making our ADR's last night.  Got most of what we wanted to do.    She is getting so excited! 

I have a question about our White Moose.  At our church we usually do Christmas ornaments, so I have not ever really done a white elephant exchange.  Can anyone give me an example or something that they have received in the past?


----------



## twinklebug

twokats said:


> I have a question about our White Moose.








Someone call? Do you really want to know what Mr. moose leaves for gifts?


----------



## twokats

twinklebug said:


> Someone call? Do you really want to know what Mr. moose leaves for gifts?



Too funny Twinklebug. . . .


----------



## twinklebug

Actually, you folk got me curious as I've heard the term "white elephant" before I never understood what it really meant... from wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_elephant_gift_exchange



> Gifts are typically inexpensive, humorous items or used items from home and sometimes, they are just plain trash; the term white elephant refers to a gift whose maintenance cost exceeds its usefulness.​


----------



## Muushka

twinklebug, too funny!!!!

That was a great explanation of a white elephant gift exchange.

What have I see at these things?

8 track tapes (The Carpenters, Barry Manilow)
a block of glass
old lamps

And on the positive side....

1 Lb of Dunkin Donuts coffee  (boy did they fight over that one!)
beautiful Christmas ornaments
small decorated Christmas trees
CDs (but used and still great songs)


We usually bring one useless and one nice.  Not a lot of thought should go into this.  If you are on your way out the door and remember that you need to bring a gift, wrap up a box of spaghetti!

And as I mentioned, we are driving.  
If anyone does not want to carry anything on the plane, let me know and I will bring something for you.


----------



## eliza61

.....So after the dust settled literally and figuratively on 9/12 the old guy and I were faced with another dilemma, Logistics.  I was flat out in NYC and he was still in NJ with 2 school age kids.   Since I was a bit banged up, the old guy and my family made the decision to leave me in a NY hospital for the time being.  What he quickly realized was that like many households "the mom lady" pretty much too care of the bills.  Long story, short we quickly found out that while a 21 year old criminal can stand outside of Walmart with a scanner and get our entire credit history, my husband of 17 years needed a notorized signature, dispensation from the pope and a letter from his 3rd grade penmenship teacher all to get the $7.37 cents out of my checking account.  

While we had gotten around to wills when the kids were born and we had living wills, we didn't have power of attorney forms and our wills were pretty old since they didn't even have "sid" listed.

So every body's home work assignment for the day is to make sure we've got those pesky legal documents all nice and tidy.  Check with your state because I think each one is different.  For example, we found out that in NJ you must have 2 different forms.  A financial poa and a medical POA,  who knew. 

When every one finishes your home work (especially our young moose members) ya'll can come back outside and play.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

What happened to you? I've been under the weather and have some catching up to do! We are in the process of establishing a revocable trust. This incorporates all that you mentined and much much more. I highly recommend this form of financial protection. Hope all are doing well!



eliza61 said:


> .....So after the dust settled literally and figuratively on 9/12 the old guy and I were faced with another dilemma, Logistics.  I was flat out in NYC and he was still in NJ with 2 school age kids.   Since I was a bit banged up, the old guy and my family made the decision to leave me in a NY hospital for the time being.  What he quickly realized was that like many households "the mom lady" pretty much too care of the bills.  Long story, short we quickly found out that while a 21 year old criminal can stand outside of Walmart with a scanner and get our entire credit history, my husband of 17 years needed a notorized signature, dispensation from the pope and a letter from his 3rd grade penmenship teacher all to get the $7.37 cents out of my checking account.
> 
> While we had gotten around to wills when the kids were born and we had living wills, we didn't have power of attorney forms and our wills were pretty old since they didn't even have "sid" listed.
> 
> So every body's home work assignment for the day is to make sure we've got those pesky legal documents all nice and tidy.  Check with your state because I think each one is different.  For example, we found out that in NJ you must have 2 different forms.  A financial poa and a medical POA,  who knew.
> 
> When every one finishes your home work (especially our young moose members) ya'll can come back outside and play.


----------



## DiznyDi

*BWV Dreamin* Eliza is a 9/11 survivor ..... and the Groupies are so very thankful!

*Eliza* only someone that experienced the horror as you, can fully appreciate what you endured.  As we approach 9/11 I'll take time to remember those that survived, the police and fire fighters that risked and gave their lives to help others, and prayers to the victims and their families. Hugs to you!  Your words of wisdom achieved through your life's experiences are worth noting. 

*twinklebug*: Loved the white moose! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Happydinks

BWV Dreamin said:


> We are in the process of establishing a revocable trust. This incorporates all that you mentined and much much more. I highly recommend this form of financial protection. Hope all are doing well!





eliza61 said:


> .....While we had gotten around to wills when the kids were born and we had living wills, we didn't have power of attorney forms and our wills were pretty old since they didn't even have "sid" listed.
> 
> So every body's home work assignment for the day is to make sure we've got those pesky legal documents all nice and tidy.  Check with your state because I think each one is different.  For example, we found out that in NJ you must have 2 different forms.  A financial poa and a medical POA,  who knew.
> 
> When every one finishes your home work (especially our young moose members) ya'll can come back outside and play.



Oh Eliza - we are so grateful for your survival of that awful day in our history.  This board would not be the same without your wit and stories. 

*OT *- I will second Eliza and third BWVD regarding getting your affairs together.  After working for an estate planning attorney for six years, I can attest to the fact that "if you fail to plan, plan to fail in the end" (that was our slogan) Oh the failures I saw and the "messes that were left behind".  And, this also applies to all of us DINKS and SINKS too (you have to take care of any "four legged kids" you might own, right?)!  Wills,  General Durable Power of Attorney (for handling financial affairs) and Advance Medical Directives or Medical Healthcare Power of Attorney  (to handle your health issues) are completely worth what it may cost to have them done (they can all be tailored to your individual situations).  There are  different types of Trusts that can be drafted to take your planning to a different level and help to avoid a pesky thing called "Probate" and defer estate taxes in some states.  But, every state is different (so do consult an attorney - it doesn't have to cost a bundle to have this done), and, because nothing ever stays the same, every 5 years (or if a life changing event occurs), all the documents should be reviewed.  Most people don't think about these things until a crisis occurs, and, as Eliza so points out, during a crisis is not when you want to be saying "I wish I had just taken the time.."  

Thanks Eliza for sharing what happened to you and your family.  It's definitely one of those "teachable moments".


----------



## jimmytammy

Just wanted to share what I am doing right at this moment...listening to some Lodge music as I read and catch up. 
 Then I come across Elizas post regarding 9/11, and the music sounds all that more moving than normal.  
So with that in mind, and knowing especially that folks like Eliza who were so directly affected by that day, I hope we never, ever lose sight of what that day means to us as fellow citizens of such a great nation!  No matter our political, religous or ethinic backgrounds, we are all Americans!  So 9/11 should never be forgot, if only for those families and friends, like our very own Eliza.


----------



## Muushka

I think I will always think of Eliza on 9/11.  A day that many of us will never forget.

Hugs to you, Eliza and to all who were personally affected by the tragedy.


----------



## twinklebug

eliza61 said:


> When every one finishes your home work (especially our young moose members) ya'll can come back outside and play.



It looks like I won't be coming out to play for awhile then... seriously, I'll have to go look up the definitions of 1/2 of what you said.  

Excellent points noted - don't count on being here tomorrow - get it done today - I'm not talking going to Disney More (although that certainly wouldn't hurt )


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I think I will always think of Eliza on 9/11.  A day that many of us will never forget.
> 
> Hugs to you, Eliza and to all who were personally affected by the tragedy.





twinklebug said:


> It looks like I won't be coming out to play for awhile then... seriously, I'll have to go look up the definitions of 1/2 of what you said.
> 
> Excellent points noted - don't count on being here tomorrow - get it done today - I'm not talking going to Disney More (although that certainly wouldn't hurt )



As always, a big big "Love you guys madly" to my serious support group, "the groupies".  Any one who was remotely effected will tell you that, love is how we survived.   

Twinklebug,  Now you know I never give hard trivia or home work.   
So you know wills handle your affairs when you die but in reality most people don't kick the bucket in accidents or tragedy.  The majority of us become injured.  So POA stands for power of Attorney, basically it's a paper that says if you are hurt some one has the legal authority to make a lot of normal, every day decisions for you.   
In my case, I was injured at the towers but my husband was in NJ and couldn't even get into the city,  a week or so afterward he realized that my checking account handle the mortgage and house bills, and since we didn't have power of attorney forms it was really hard for him to get access to those funds.


----------



## Muushka

You know I conveniently forgot what was mentioned about wills and such yesterday.  I even took mental notes of what HD said, being that she is in the same situation as we are.  We really do need to get something going in the will department.  It is a little harder when you don't have kids!  But we will do it.


----------



## horselover

Eliza - hugs & good thoughts coming your way on this day of rememberance & service.         I'll 2nd & 3rd what others have said this thread wouldn't be the same without you.  

Thank you for the gentle prodding to get out there & take care of the legal stuff.  I have been saying this to DH for years, but we still have not gotten around to it yet.  If I leave it up to him we'll never get to it.  I'm on it now!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Morning Groupies,

Very tough day here in NYC and I agree with all of your sentiments that we can never forget the sacrifices made on 9/11 and since. Eliza I didn't know that about you. We will have to have a drink at the lodge one day to celebrate life. I spent more hours at Ground Zero than I care to remember and have had several health scares related to the time I worked there. I think my obsession with taking the family to Disney and spending quality time with them is directly related to those health scares. Fortunately for me those issues turned out to be nothing serious. Great advice on getting your estate and wishes in order. That is especially true for those of us who have children with special needs.


----------



## backyardponder

We'll be at BWV Dec 10-12, then moving to VWL Dec 12-15.  Made all my ADR's today and got everything I wanted.


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> Morning Groupies,
> 
> Very tough day here in NYC and I agree with all of your sentiments that we can never forget the sacrifices made on 9/11 and since. Eliza I didn't know that about you. We will have to have a drink at the lodge one day to celebrate life. I spent more hours at Ground Zero than I care to remember and have had several health scares related to the time I worked there. I think my obsession with taking the family to Disney and spending quality time with them is directly related to those health scares. Fortunately for me those issues turned out to be nothing serious. Great advice on getting your estate and wishes in order. That is especially true for those of us who have children with special needs.



Hugs to you DisneyNutzy, and thank you for your selfless serving at such a difficult place and time.  
I cannot imagine the work you did.


----------



## Muushka

backyardponder said:


> We'll be at BWV Dec 10-12, then moving to VWL Dec 12-15.  Made all my ADR's today and got everything I wanted.



All righty then!  Do you want me to put you on the first page where everyone can see you??
PS I love your screen name!


----------



## backyardponder

Muushka said:


> All righty then!  Do you want me to put you on the first page where everyone can see you??
> PS I love your screen name!



Please.  

I have about 54 koi living in my back yard!


----------



## Muushka

I hope they are in a pond!  Sorry, couldn't help it.  
I can imagine gazing at those fish all day long!

You are on the official list!


----------



## ransom

Muushka said:


> I can imagine gazing at those fish all day long!



It must be time to go home.

I read that as, "I can imagine grazing on those fish all day long!"


----------



## Muushka

ransom said:


> It must be time to go home.
> 
> The above is what my tired eyes read Muushka's post as!



Fix my quote!!  I will be up for Groupie animal (or fish!) abuse!!!

Get some rest Ransom!!!


----------



## tea pot

*eliza*  My thoughts and prayers are with you today. 
Thanks so much for all you do for the Groupies and Love, Love, your great Stories..The Best! 

As for homework I'm am so in need of this reminder... and especially the point for a  POA in case of an accident or injury.  Thanks again.

*DisneyNutzy * Warm thoughts and prayers for you today as well. 

take care and hugs to you all


----------



## MaryJ

Well, we made it thru this day.  I have been staying at my DD's since Tues.  She is expecting her second child and was due on Wed.  I came here to stay with my DGD (she's 2) whenever they would need to go to the hospital.  Last night DSIL said he hoped the baby wouldn't be born today because it's such a sad day for our country.  Looks like he got his wish.  That baby can come any time now and DD wishes that it would!


----------



## twinklebug

eliza61 said:


> As always, a big big "Love you guys madly" to my serious support group, "the groupies".  Any one who was remotely effected will tell you that, love is how we survived.
> 
> Twinklebug,  Now you know I never give hard trivia or home work.
> So you know wills handle your affairs when you die but in reality most people don't kick the bucket in accidents or tragedy.  The majority of us become injured.  So POA stands for power of Attorney, basically it's a paper that says if you are hurt some one has the legal authority to make a lot of normal, every day decisions for you.
> In my case, I was injured at the towers but my husband was in NJ and couldn't even get into the city,  a week or so afterward he realized that my checking account handle the mortgage and house bills, and since we didn't have power of attorney forms it was really hard for him to get access to those funds.



Thank you for the help there eliza  

I hope all went well today for you & everyone else. 

What an odd day it was in Boston.  There were very few people on the train for the time of day I commuted. The office was mellower than I've ever seen it. My group felt more like family hanging out than co-workers. In that way, it was nice. Come Monday I can assure you that all will be back to normal & we'll be running around crazy.


----------



## ransom

Muushka said:


> Fix my quote!!  I will be up for Groupie animal (or fish!) abuse!!!
> 
> Get some rest Ransom!!!



I got ya covered.  It's fixed now.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Morning Groupies,

I appreciate the warm wishes but there are many people around here more deserving of them than I am.

Back to Dis stuff...any groupies know how to use the online ADR system at the 90 + 10 mark? I have entered my VWL ressie for Dec 20 but it won't let me reserve past the 90 day mark.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Well this is me today   We had a really nice trip.  The AKV was really nice and we enjoyed staying there for the most part but it wasn't the Lodge!  I have more to write but not the time to do it now.  I will try to do it later today.


----------



## wildernessDad

DisneyNutzy said:


> Morning Groupies,
> 
> I appreciate the warm wishes but there are many people around here more deserving of them than I am.
> 
> Back to Dis stuff...any groupies know how to use the online ADR system at the 90 + 10 mark? I have entered my VWL ressie for Dec 20 but it won't let me reserve past the 90 day mark.



Make sure you log into the website and when you click to make your first reservation, read the text where it says to use your reservation number.


----------



## blossomz

Hi Eliza..hope yesterday went by as uneventfully for you as possible.  I was thinkin of you friend.  So glad we have gotten to know each other!

Any groupies watching the live feed from D23 Expo through WDW radio!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey Eliza - I didn't know you got hurt in the WTC.  That must have been such a difficult day for you and your family.  I'm so glad we have you here to brighten our thread!

So I took Blossomz advice and we requested a 3rd floor room near the lobby at Kidani.  We only got half of our request.  We got the 3rd floor.  Our room was about as far away from the lobby as we could get!  We really should have said something but we were just glad to be able to get into a room right away.  It just took us forever to travel to and from our room especially with my MIL who is 80 and can't walk too fast.  Our room was quite beautiful.  We loved the wood, tile and granite.  And it was really roomy.  It was perfect for 5 people.  MIL and my aunt shared the one bathroom and me, DH & DD had the other one.  I could live in that bathroom!  It was amazing!  We liked the 1BR here better than at the boardwalk because of the theming, size and the 2 bathrooms.  
We did think it was a beautiful resort but it isn't jaw dropping like the Lodge.  We went back to the Lodge to eat and my aunt and I both got emotional.  It really reminded me of how much I love it.  My DH wants to stay there next year now.  I told him to get to work on that!  We had a good and fun dinner at Whispering Canyon.  
We ate at Boma for breakfast and it was okay.  Loved the frunch.  We also ate at Mara and didn't think it was anything special but it wasn't bad.  
For us the worst 2 things about the AKV was the transportation and the constant sound of drums!  Those drums drove us crazy after a while!  We didn't like the transportation at all.  It took forever to wait for the bus sometimes then when it did get there it took forever to get to where we were going.  I think this will keep us from staying there again.  
We did love looking out over the Savannah and seeing the animals.  We never saw any in the morning unfortunatly.  One night we were all outside watching the zebras and we saw a shooting star!  That was magical.  Then a few nights later DH saw another one.  
So overall I think it is a beautiful resort but I just don't have the patience for the transportation.
On Friday we had just gotten on the Magical Depress bus and we heard someone outside the bus say that they needed to speak to one of the passengers.  Two CM's got on and said they were looking for my DD.  They then said that Alice and the Mad Hatter heard that she was celebrating her birthday and they left her something.  They gave her a bag with a birthday card signed by Alice and MH and it was filled with stuff from the Animal Kingdom Lodge.  A Minnie plush, pens, mug, butterfly and more.  I was already fighting the tears from having to leave and this pushed me over the edge.  That was really cool.
Overall we had a really nice trip.  Although DD was sick for 2 days then my aunt got it on the last day.  But we had a great time and ate at some really good places.  We sure didn't starve.  
Muushka we will be working on the details for our trip next June and will let you know when we have the dates nailed down.  Only 9 months to go!


----------



## Muushka

Loved that TR.  And how awesome to see a shooting star and 2 for Mr DLI!!  And how sweet was that to give your daughter something special.
I would have lost it too!!

I'll keep my eye out for those dates and welcome home.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks Muushka!


----------



## blossomz

DLI...great TR!  Sounds like your room was around where ours was!  Yep..lots of walking!  Great birthday surprise...the gifts and the shooting star!


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey Eliza - I didn't know you got hurt in the WTC.  That must have been such a difficult day for you and your family.  I'm so glad we have you here to brighten our thread!
> 
> We did think it was a beautiful resort but it isn't jaw dropping like the Lodge.  We went back to the Lodge to eat and my aunt and I both got emotional.  It really reminded me of how much I love it.  My DH wants to stay there next year now.  I told him to get to work on that!  We had a good and fun dinner at Whispering Canyon.
> 
> *For us the worst 2 things about the AKV was the transportation *and the constant sound of drums!  Those drums drove us crazy after a while!  We didn't like the transportation at all.
> 
> We did love looking out over the Savannah and seeing the animals.  We never saw any in the morning unfortunatly.  One night we were all outside watching the zebras and we saw a shooting star!  That was magical.  Then a few nights later DH saw another one.
> 
> On Friday we had just gotten on the Magical Depress bus and we heard someone outside the bus say that they needed to speak to one of the passengers.  *Two CM's got on and said they were looking for my DD.  They then said that Alice and the Mad Hatter heard that she was celebrating her birthday and they left her something.  They gave her a bag with a birthday card signed by Alice and MH and it was filled with stuff from the Animal Kingdom Lodge.  A Minnie plush, pens, mug, butterfly and more*.  I was already fighting the tears from having to leave and this pushed me over the edge.  That was really cool.
> :



Welcome home DIL,
Thanks for the well wishes.

Distance to and fro was the major complaint we had also and we had a car!!  It just seemed it was so far from every thing.  

Please, I still tear up the first time I step onto Main street!!  You're daughters suprise would have had me bawling like a banshee, the only great thing about it is that it totally embarrasses Sid & Rizzo.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> DLI...great TR!  Sounds like your room was around where ours was!  Yep..lots of walking!  Great birthday surprise...the gifts and the shooting star!



Our room number was 7348.  I guess the upside was that it was a shorter walk to Jambo!



eliza61 said:


> Welcome home DIL,
> Thanks for the well wishes.
> 
> Distance to and fro was the major complaint we had also and we had a car!!  It just seemed it was so far from every thing.
> 
> Please, I still tear up the first time I step onto Main street!!  You're daughters suprise would have had me bawling like a banshee, the only great thing about it is that it totally embarrasses Sid & Rizzo.



I glad you agree on the distance thing.  Someone on the other thread couldn't understand why I thought that was a problem. 
Oh I so embarassed my DD a number of times with my excitement and the times I got emotional!  She would just give me that Mom oh please stop look.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I have read many other posts that state the same opinion about waits for the bus and the resorts remoteness. Part of the reason I have hesitated staying at AKV. I think a split stay  is what I would do to try AKV. It's just too  hard to try and compete with all of the conveniences of the Lodge! Not to mention it's beauty. Enjoyed your  TR!


----------



## blossomz

DLI..we were in 7244.  Right across from the Zazu elevators!  I know there were inconveniences as compared to WL, but it still is a beautiful resort.  I think and hope eventually they will come up with some ways to make it more convenient.


----------



## jimmytammy

OK folks, DD16 is wanting to see some scary movies, not slasher gory stuff but more supernatural scary or anything for that matter.  Problem is, most are filled with lots of cursing or sexual content.  We have seen Poltergeist and part 2.  Part 2 was a bit scary for her but she wants more.  Hey, that was enough for me especially 2 where the old preacher guy comes into play.  Heck, the Wicked Witch of the West still gets the best of me. 

 But kids nowadays, they see it all on TV, so sensationalism must be on a different plane than what some old guy like me needs.

So with all that said, can anyone point me towards some scary movies that can be watched as a family?  I know everybodys tastes are different, but dont hesitate to share.  We can get great feedback from Netflix, but there are so many to browse thru, I dont have a clue where to start

Help please!!


----------



## twinklebug

Scary but not gory or with foul language - right up my ally 

Just about anything by Stephen King
Amitiville Horror

and if your my eldest... ET 

-- of course, as with any story, these are scarier to read than watch.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> OK folks, DD16 is wanting to see some scary movies, not slasher gory stuff but more supernatural scary or anything for that matter.  Problem is, most are filled with lots of cursing or sexual content.  We have seen Poltergeist and part 2.  Part 2 was a bit scary for her but she wants more.  Hey, that was enough for me especially 2 where the old preacher guy comes into play.  Heck, the Wicked Witch of the West still gets the best of me.
> 
> But kids nowadays, they see it all on TV, so sensationalism must be on a different plane than what some old guy like me needs.
> 
> So with all that said, can anyone point me towards some scary movies that can be watched as a family?  I know everybodys tastes are different, but dont hesitate to share.  We can get great feedback from Netflix, but there are so many to browse thru, I dont have a clue where to start
> 
> Help please!!



Hey JT I just asked Mr Muush what movie really scared him and he said "Duel"!  A great thriller, thriller of the mind.  A classic!

Those dang monkeys in the Wizard of Oz always scared me!

I will post other suggestions.  Hopefully....


----------



## BWV Dreamin

"IT" by Stephen King.....


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> *Those dang monkeys in the Wizard of Oz always scared me!*I will post other suggestions.  Hopefully....





jimmytammy said:


> OK folks, DD16 is wanting to see some scary movies, not slasher gory stuff but more supernatural scary or anything for that matter.  Problem is, most are filled with lots of cursing or sexual content.  We have seen Poltergeist and part 2.  Part 2 was a bit scary for her but she wants more.  Hey, that was enough for me especially 2 where the old preacher guy comes into play.  *Heck, the Wicked Witch of the West still gets the best of me. *
> But kids nowadays, they see it all on TV, so sensationalism must be on a different plane than what some old guy like me needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Help please!!




Boy, I've got to make it to a moose meet, you guys are seriously like my alter-ego!!  Remember that part in the Wizard of Oz when they are looking over the rocks and get the first look at the soliders marching into the witches castle.  They sing this really creepy song...Ooh-eee-ooh, oooh oh  Ooh-ee-ooh.  I totally feel the lions pain because I still cover my head on that one.


M. Night Shamalyan has some really good thrillers.   there are two that I like, "the Village" with William Hurt  and "signs" with Mel Gibson & Joaquin Phenoix.


----------



## jimmytammy

I knew you guys would come through! Thanks in bunches!


----------



## MaryJ

jimmytammy said:


> OK folks, DD16 is wanting to see some scary movies, not slasher gory stuff but more supernatural scary or anything for that matter.  Problem is, most are filled with lots of cursing or sexual content.  We have seen Poltergeist and part 2.  Part 2 was a bit scary for her but she wants more.  Hey, that was enough for me especially 2 where the old preacher guy comes into play.  Heck, the Wicked Witch of the West still gets the best of me.
> 
> But kids nowadays, they see it all on TV, so sensationalism must be on a different plane than what some old guy like me needs.
> 
> So with all that said, can anyone point me towards some scary movies that can be watched as a family?  I know everybodys tastes are different, but dont hesitate to share.  We can get great feedback from Netflix, but there are so many to browse thru, I dont have a clue where to start
> 
> Help please!!



"The Stand" by Steven King.  A thought provoking film about good vs. evil.
I second what Eliza had to say about M. Night Shamalyan, but would also add "The Sixth Sense" to the list.


----------



## Granny

MaryJ said:


> "The Stand" by Steven King.  A thought provoking film about good vs. evil.
> I second what Eliza had to say about M. Night Shamalyan, but would also add "The Sixth Sense" to the list.



MJ named the one I was going to say...."The Sixth Sense".   Very scary/creepy without really a lot of gore other than some pretty gross looking corpses walking around.

Also, any Hitchcock movie would probably fill the bill.  Tons of suspense but virtually no graphic violence.  Heck, even the shower scene from Psycho didn't really show anything but certainly did the trick. 

On the other hand, now that I think of it, The Birds had some pretty gross stuff going on.  But "Rear Window", "Vertigo", "North by Northwest", "Psycho", and "Dial M for Murder" are all good thrillers with their own scariness.


----------



## Happydinks

jimmytammy said:


> So with all that said, can anyone point me towards some scary movies that can be watched as a family?  I know everybodys tastes are different, but dont hesitate to share.



We agree with the Village, the Sixth Sense, and Signs - good movies.  The one that will creep me out every time -- can't even watch a little bit of it anymore - The Exorcist!   Even though they've publicized all the "tricks" used, I still think that the actors did an amazing job into making you "believe".  How about Amityville Horror -- or one of Bob's favorites - The Shining!!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> I glad you agree on the distance thing.  Someone on the other thread couldn't understand why I thought that was a problem.



Welcome back DLI.  So glad to hear that you had a great trip -- you all so deserved that break!

Doesn't sound like AKL would be a place we'd want to stay for our entire trip either -- maybe a split stay someday.  We got frustrated enough with the trasportation that in 2005 we decided to "try" renting a car to run around on property -  and have rented one ever since.  I get totally impatient waiting for the transportation (a la my MK meltdown).  I think the final straw was when one night (again, after a long day of commando touring) we were crammed in the bus like sardines back to the Lodge next to a Dad holding his little girl, who announced, just as the bus left Epcot "Daddy, I don't think I can "hold it" til we get back to the hotel!!!" (and this one was NOT in diapers!) All he kept saying was "I told you to go before we left the park, you can hold it" and believe me, we were cheering her on to "hold it"!  No more busses for us!  Bob can vouch for the fact that I am the queen of scoring the cheap car rental - usually through Alamo.  Rent way early, use promo codes and coupon codes - and it doesn't really add too much to the trip cost.  We rented back in January of this year for October - and scored a compact for 19.00 per day *including *all the add on taxes and fees!  We turn the car in right on Disney property and take the Magical Depress back to the airport.

Love that you had several magical experiences on your trip!  Welcome back!


----------



## Muushka

MaryJ said:


> "The Stand" by Steven King.  A thought provoking film about good vs. evil.
> I second what Eliza had to say about M. Night Shamalyan, but would also add "The Sixth Sense" to the list.



We love that M K S movie The Village.  Very appropriate and creepy at the same time.  6th sense too.  And who could forget Hitchcock (besides me!).
We love classic movies in this house!

Our favorites (non-scary)

To Kill a Mockingbird
12 Angry Men
Judgment at Neurenberg
Stalag 17
Shawshank Redemption (another Stephen King, but not scary)

I could go on and on!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

BWV Dreamin said:


> I have read many other posts that state the same opinion about waits for the bus and the resorts remoteness. Part of the reason I have hesitated staying at AKV. I think a split stay  is what I would do to try AKV. It's just too  hard to try and compete with all of the conveniences of the Lodge! Not to mention it's beauty. Enjoyed your  TR!


It makes me feel better to hear that it wasn't just us!



blossomz said:


> DLI..we were in 7244.  Right across from the Zazu elevators!  I know there were inconveniences as compared to WL, but it still is a beautiful resort.  I think and hope eventually they will come up with some ways to make it more convenient.


Oh so you were right around the same area.  We took those elevators quite often!  I agree it is a beautiful resort.  



jimmytammy said:


> OK folks, DD16 is wanting to see some scary movies, not slasher gory stuff but more supernatural scary or anything for that matter.  Problem is, most are filled with lots of cursing or sexual content.  We have seen Poltergeist and part 2.  Part 2 was a bit scary for her but she wants more.  Hey, that was enough for me especially 2 where the old preacher guy comes into play.  Heck, the Wicked Witch of the West still gets the best of me.
> 
> But kids nowadays, they see it all on TV, so sensationalism must be on a different plane than what some old guy like me needs.
> 
> So with all that said, can anyone point me towards some scary movies that can be watched as a family?  I know everybodys tastes are different, but dont hesitate to share.  We can get great feedback from Netflix, but there are so many to browse thru, I dont have a clue where to start
> 
> Help please!!


You have gotten some really good help!  Good suggestions everyone.  We also direct our DD from some of the types of movies that we feel are just too inapporpriate.  She doesn't need all that.  There are some great movies out there without it.



eliza61 said:


> Boy, I've got to make it to a moose meet, you guys are seriously like my alter-ego!!  Remember that part in the Wizard of Oz when they are looking over the rocks and get the first look at the soliders marching into the witches castle.  They sing this really creepy song...Ooh-eee-ooh, oooh oh  Ooh-ee-ooh.  I totally feel the lions pain because I still cover my head on that one.


My Brother Brad used to sing that all the time!  He loved that movie!



Happydinks said:


> Welcome back DLI.  So glad to hear that you had a great trip -- you all so deserved that break!
> 
> 
> Love that you had several magical experiences on your trip!  Welcome back!



Thanks HD!  It was fun.  We still thought overall the resort was great but just not for those of us who don't like to wait awhile for the bus!  That would have been quite the experience with the kid not being able to wait.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MUUSHKA!!!!!!

My DH did it this morning!!!!!!  We are going home!!!!  Please put us down for June 3 thru June 11 at our beloved Lodge!!!!!!

I'm just a bit excited.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> MUUSHKA!!!!!!
> 
> My DH did it this morning!!!!!!  We are going home!!!!  Please put us down for June 3 thru June 11 at our beloved Lodge!!!!!!
> 
> I'm just a bit excited.



What a great way to wake up a boring Monday!!  Gotcha!!


----------



## horselover

Happydinks said:


> one of Bob's favorites - The Shining!!



Yes, The Shining is a pretty scary movie.  Jack Nicholson is amazing in it.  Here's Johnny!          But it does have that one gory scene.  If you've seen it you probably know the one I'm referring to.

The Exorcist!  One of the scariest movies of all time.  Not sure I'd let my 16 y.o. see it, but that's just over protective me.

Woo hoo to you DLI on going home!


----------



## DVCGeek

Got my ME documents last night for my Oct. trip to VWL!  

On Sunday I made a reservations for my in laws for 3 VWL studio nights in Feb. to join us for DW's BD.  Should be fun!  I waitlisted a SV studio @ BLT since we are staying there (as are my parents) and it would be a bit more convenient to have everyone at one resort, BUT you can't go wrong with WL in the mix!  It'll be their first time back to WDW in over 20 years.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Yes, The Shining is a pretty scary movie.  Jack Nicholson is amazing in it.  Here's Johnny!          But it does have that one gory scene.  If you've seen it you probably know the one I'm referring to.
> 
> The Exorcist!  One of the scariest movies of all time.  Not sure I'd let my 16 y.o. see it, but that's just over protective me.
> 
> Woo hoo to you DLI on going home!



Off topic from this post, but wanted to let you know horselover, I just saw that you would be sharing magicalmcwhos tree in Dec.  Jim is a great guy, wonderful family!  We met him here on the DIS and became instant friends.  Then went on to meet at VWL several yrs back, and saw him 2 other trips.  Looking forward to hopefully sseing him again. He always provides a great tree with lots packed in.  Just wanted to share that.


----------



## blossomz

Evenin' folks...

Just got back from the great York Fair.  Had some yummy pit beef.  Do y'all remember when the Lodge used to make real pit smoked meat?  Then there was a hollowed out a huge redwood tree trunk that was made into a cabin! Again making me think of the Lodge....

Just thought I'd share!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Off topic from this post, but wanted to let you know horselover, I just saw that you would be sharing magicalmcwhos tree in Dec.  Jim is a great guy, wonderful family!  We met him here on the DIS and became instant friends.  Then went on to meet at VWL several yrs back, and saw him 2 other trips.  Looking forward to hopefully sseing him again. He always provides a great tree with lots packed in.  Just wanted to share that.



I'll give an enthusiastic agreement to Jimmy's comments! 

I haven't had the pleasure of meeting Jim in person, but was the recipient of his tree on our only Christmas trip to WDW.  We traded several PM's before and after and he is as advertised above. 

I have a picture of that tree in our villa, but thought that you might prefer to be surprised.  In any event, Christmastime at VWL is a wondrous experience...enjoy it!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Off topic from this post, but wanted to let you know horselover, I just saw that you would be sharing magicalmcwhos tree in Dec.  Jim is a great guy, wonderful family!  We met him here on the DIS and became instant friends.  Then went on to meet at VWL several yrs back, and saw him 2 other trips.  Looking forward to hopefully sseing him again. He always provides a great tree with lots packed in.  Just wanted to share that.





Granny said:


> I'll give an enthusiastic agreement to Jimmy's comments!
> 
> I haven't had the pleasure of meeting Jim in person, but was the recipient of his tree on our only Christmas trip to WDW.  We traded several PM's before and after and he is as advertised above.
> 
> I have a picture of that tree in our villa, but thought that you might prefer to be surprised.  In any event, Christmastime at VWL is a wondrous experience...enjoy it!



Thanks for letting me know!  Now I'm really excited.  Since this is our 1st Christmas trip I thought it would be fun to share the tree & get the full experience.  I'm letting it be a surprise to the boys.  Is it Dec. yet?  

OT - Update on DH's job search.  He did have an interview yesterday for a position right here in our town.   It was one of those meet everyone in the company in 4 hours interviews.  He thought it went well.  At the end they told him they were interviewing about a 1/2 dozen people & would decide at the end of the week who they were bringing back for a 2nd round.  A 2nd round!  What else could they possible have to talk about??!!  Fingers crossed he gets the call back.


----------



## Happydinks

horselover said:


> OT -  At the end they told him they were interviewing about a 1/2 dozen people & would decide at the end of the week who they were bringing back for a 2nd round.  A 2nd round!  What else could they possible have to talk about??!!  Fingers crossed he gets the call back.



Lots of  that he makes it to the second round!  With so many people looking for jobs, employers are definitely in the drivers seat these days.

I didn't know about the tree sharing thing -- so have to keep that in mind for the time when we get back for a Christmas visit!  It sounds like a great way to share the magic!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Thanks for letting me know!  Now I'm really excited.  Since this is our 1st Christmas trip I thought it would be fun to share the tree & get the full experience.  I'm letting it be a surprise to the boys.  Is it Dec. yet?
> 
> OT - Update on DH's job search.  He did have an interview yesterday for a position right here in our town.   It was one of those meet everyone in the company in 4 hours interviews.  He thought it went well.  At the end they told him they were interviewing about a 1/2 dozen people & would decide at the end of the week who they were bringing back for a 2nd round.  A 2nd round!  What else could they possible have to talk about??!!  Fingers crossed he gets the call back.


Hopefully that last interview will be like Mr Muush's last job.  He had to talk with everyone and the last interview was lunch with the boys to see if he would fit in!  Too bad the job just lasted 4 years.  Best wishes to your husband!



DVCGeek said:


> Got my ME documents last night for my Oct. trip to VWL!
> 
> On Sunday I made a reservations for my in laws for 3 VWL studio nights in Feb. to join us for DW's BD.  Should be fun!  I waitlisted a SV studio @ BLT since we are staying there (as are my parents) and it would be a bit more convenient to have everyone at one resort, BUT you can't go wrong with WL in the mix!  It'll be their first time back to WDW in over 20 years.



Wow, 20 years!  Are they OK??  It will be fun for sure.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> OT - Update on DH's job search.  He did have an interview yesterday for a position right here in our town.   It was one of those meet everyone in the company in 4 hours interviews.  He thought it went well.  At the end they told him they were interviewing about a 1/2 dozen people & would decide at the end of the week who they were bringing back for a 2nd round.  A 2nd round!  What else could they possible have to talk about??!!  Fingers crossed he gets the call back.




Good luck to him!!!


----------



## DVCGeek

Muushka said:


> Wow, 20 years!  Are they OK??  It will be fun for sure.



I'm with you.  How could anyone resist the Disney siren song for so long?  They do travel regularly too, just to non Disney destinations.  Weird stuff...  Conveniently for me they didn't install such infrequent Disney trips in their daughter!    Our first date was in July 2005, and we've been to the 'World together in Feb. 2006 for her BD, Sept. 2007 for our honeymoon, Oct. 2008 for my BD, and Disneyland in Nov. 2008 after a conference I was at for work in Anaheim.  So I'm helping her make up for lost time; she had only been to WDW twice before we met; once with her parents and a second time with her high school marching band + once to DL w/ her parents.


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> Thanks for letting me know!  Now I'm really excited.  Since this is our 1st Christmas trip I thought it would be fun to share the tree & get the full experience.  I'm letting it be a surprise to the boys.  Is it Dec. yet?



Oh they're going to LOVE it! I went last year for the holidays with my kids & stayed offsite at my parent's winter nest. Not the same thing & we never did get over to see WL. I have a surprise trip for my kids in early Dec (just an extended weekend) so we can get the spirit of doing our house up "right" at home when we return. 



horselover said:


> OT - Update on DH's job search.  He did have an interview yesterday for a position right here in our town.   It was one of those meet everyone in the company in 4 hours interviews.  He thought it went well.  At the end they told him they were interviewing about a 1/2 dozen people & would decide at the end of the week who they were bringing back for a 2nd round.  A 2nd round!  What else could they possible have to talk about??!!  Fingers crossed he gets the call back.



Oh I hated those! Not only do they take all day, but they keep you hanging on for weeks while they go through everyone and decide who they want. 1/2 the time they cancelled the position and never hired anyone.... or worse, they decide to hire from within. I was reading in the NYT yesterday that a number of analysts are saying the recession is coming to an end. That's the good news. THe bad news is that if you picture all the unemployed in America as being in a gym (a huge one!) it's going to take some time for everyone to file out. Ugh. Good luck to him & keep his spirits UP! Remind him that probably about 1000 people applied for that job and they chose HIM to interview  He's GOLD to someone out there!


----------



## eliza61

Tomorrow is National "Talk like a Pirate day" (I just report the news, I don't make it up. )    Make sure you honor Pirates of the Carribbean and do your part!


http://www.talklikeapirate.com/piratehome.html

Ladies, there are even instructions on how to pick up a pirate.  I mean who doesn't need to know that.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Question for the groupies....has anyone had success at 7 mos. for VWL ressie's the last week of November (the week after Thanksgiving)? I am going to book BLT for that last week Nov 2010 and probably have to waitlist for VWL. Was wondering if this is unheard of for this time of year?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Tomorrow is National "Talk like a Pirate day" (I just report the news, I don't make it up. )    Make sure you honor Pirates of the Carribbean and do your part!
> 
> 
> http://www.talklikeapirate.com/piratehome.html
> 
> Ladies, there are even instructions on how to pick up a pirate.  I mean who doesn't need to know that.



My sister and I are celebrating it already!!  On Facebook you can choose pirate language and everything is in pirate speak!  

Here are a couple of the pictures I posted for it last year.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Disney loving Iowan said:


> My sister and I are celebrating it already!! On Facebook you can choose pirate language and everything is in pirate speak!
> 
> Here are a couple of the pictures I posted for it last year.


 I need the dog outfit!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Sorry this is off topic but I need the advice of people I can trust and who know me and that I'm not trying to be judgemental.  
So we picked the dates for our next trip based on that my DD will have her birthday during the trip and the very last day of the trip is when the points go up.  The next week it would cost us 20 more points.
I'm at work yesterday talking with a couple co-workers about Disney when one of them starts talking about how he was there with his son and it was gay days.  This was me when he said that .  I totally forgot about this when we made our reservations.  My concerns are naturally that I hear there is alot of PDA going on (my co-worker told me he saw alot).  I don't feel comfortable with PDA no matter who is doing it.  We had a couple sitting with us in Teppan Edo that kept kissing and it made it a bit awkward.  I guess we are just prudes that way.  I have also heard that it can be quite crowded in the park they are in that day.  So we know we would have to avoid the park they are in for those 2 reasons.  I am not liking the idea of having to work my schedule around that.  What if there is an EMH or something like that that we won't be able to take advantage of?  Does anyone have any experience from being down there at this time who can give us some advice.  Unfortunatly we can't really afford to reschedule and use 20 more points.
What do you think?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

BWV Dreamin said:


> I need the dog outfit!!!!!!!



They had them at Target last year but I'm not sure if they still have them this year.  I will have a new photo up tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Sorry this is off topic but I need the advice of people I can trust and who know me and that I'm not trying to be judgemental.
> So we picked the dates for our next trip based on that my DD will have her birthday during the trip and the very last day of the trip is when the points go up.  The next week it would cost us 20 more points.
> I'm at work yesterday talking with a couple co-workers about Disney when one of them starts talking about how he was there with his son and it was gay days.  This was me when he said that .  I totally forgot about this when we made our reservations.  My concerns are naturally that I hear there is alot of PDA going on (my co-worker told me he saw alot).  I don't feel comfortable with PDA no matter who is doing it.  We had a couple sitting with us in Teppan Edo that kept kissing and it made it a bit awkward.  I guess we are just prudes that way.  I have also heard that it can be quite crowded in the park they are in that day.  So we know we would have to avoid the park they are in for those 2 reasons.  I am not liking the idea of having to work my schedule around that.  What if there is an EMH or something like that that we won't be able to take advantage of?  Does anyone have any experience from being down there at this time who can give us some advice.  Unfortunatly we can't really afford to reschedule and use 20 more points.
> What do you think?



I'll talk to the crowd issue first. 

We visited WDW during Gay Week when my children were 10 & 8 years old.  It was also a surprise to us and too late to re-book by the time we found out.

First of all, get their daily schedule.  There will be an official WDW Gay Days website...I'm sure you can Google it.  Then avoid the park they are scheduled at since it does add significantly to the traffic at that park that day.

When we went, most of the participants wore bright red shirts.  So it was relatively easy to avoid the groups when in a park (similar to avoiding the Brazilian tour groups during the summer).  

Most of the activities for Gay Days is focused on a Friday and Saturday.  On those days, we chose to do off-site activities that we always do anyways.  In that case, we went to Sea World and I think Busch Gardens on those two days.

As for PDA's....well, yes there was quite a bit of that.  As hot is WDW is in the summer we usually don't see a  lot of PDA's of any kind from anyone...it's simply too hot for a lot of close contact.   However, we saw more PDA on that trip than we have on any other trip.  We too didn't really want to spend much time talking to our kids about it, and were dismayed to see quite a bit.  Especially annoying to us was a scene in the resort hot spa that would have been inappropriate for any combination of genders. 

The good news?  My kids really were unfazed.  First of all, kids tend to have a pretty short world of attention that extends about 3 feet around them.  So my DW and I noticed much more going on than the kids did.  Secondly, when they did ask about something we just told them that those two guys (or women) obviously like each other a lot.  That answer was good enough for them...for the most part children haven't built in any judgemental aspects until a little later in life.  

I wouldn't go to WDW full of dread and fear of how you will protect yourself and your children from viewing certain things.  The bigger deal you make of it the more curious your children will be.  I don't know your children's ages but my experience was that it was no better or worse than other hot & crowded times I've gone to WDW.   The difference here is at least you can get a schedule to see where the crowds will be headed that day!

Go ahead and enjoy the trip.  You don't want to spend 9 months fretting about it.  If it really is bothersome to you, I'd urge you to re-schedule your trip for another week and cut it short a day if you don't have enough points.  

The reason to go to WDW is to relax and enjoy yourself with your family or guests.  If you don't think you'll be able to do that during Gay Days you're probably better off not trying to "make it work".  A slightly shorter trip with less anxiety will be a better trip than one that has you on edge the whole time.

Just my opinion.  Hope it helps.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Sorry this is off topic but I need the advice of people I can trust and who know me and that I'm not trying to be judgemental.
> So we picked the dates for our next trip based on that my DD will have her birthday during the trip and the very last day of the trip is when the points go up.  The next week it would cost us 20 more points.
> I'm at work yesterday talking with a couple co-workers about Disney when one of them starts talking about how he was there with his son and it was gay days.  This was me when he said that .  I totally forgot about this when we made our reservations.  My concerns are naturally that I hear there is alot of PDA going on (my co-worker told me he saw alot).  I don't feel comfortable with PDA no matter who is doing it.  We had a couple sitting with us in Teppan Edo that kept kissing and it made it a bit awkward.  I guess we are just prudes that way.  I have also heard that it can be quite crowded in the park they are in that day.  So we know we would have to avoid the park they are in for those 2 reasons.  I am not liking the idea of having to work my schedule around that.  What if there is an EMH or something like that that we won't be able to take advantage of?  Does anyone have any experience from being down there at this time who can give us some advice.  Unfortunatly we can't really afford to reschedule and use 20 more points.
> What do you think?



We have been there twice during Gay days and it really isnt that bad.  If you know the parks to avoid, just for the reason it will be more crowded, then it is pretty normal.  And from the standpoint of some being blatant, we experienced very little of that. No more than here in NC.  You can lurk on the Gay forum and find out as time approaches what days they will be where.  I say go ahead, have a great time and save those pts!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Can someone PM me what "PDA" is? Totally lost on this one....



Granny said:


> I'll talk to the crowd issue first.
> 
> We visited WDW during Gay Week when my children were 10 & 8 years old.  It was also a surprise to us and too late to re-book by the time we found out.
> 
> First of all, get their daily schedule.  There will be an official WDW Gay Days website...I'm sure you can Google it.  Then avoid the park they are scheduled at since it does add significantly to the traffic at that park that day.
> 
> When we went, most of the participants wore bright red shirts.  So it was relatively easy to avoid the groups when in a park (similar to avoiding the Brazilian tour groups during the summer).
> 
> Most of the activities for Gay Days is focused on a Friday and Saturday.  On those days, we chose to do off-site activities that we always do anyways.  In that case, we went to Sea World and I think Busch Gardens on those two days.
> 
> As for PDA's....well, yes there was quite a bit of that.  As hot is WDW is in the summer we usually don't see a  lot of PDA's of any kind from anyone...it's simply too hot for a lot of close contact.   However, we saw more PDA on that trip than we have on any other trip.  We too didn't really want to spend much time talking to our kids about it, and were dismayed to see quite a bit.  Especially annoying to us was a scene in the resort hot spa that would have been inappropriate for any combination of genders.
> 
> The good news?  My kids really were unfazed.  First of all, kids tend to have a pretty short world of attention that extends about 3 feet around them.  So my DW and I noticed much more going on than the kids did.  Secondly, when they did ask about something we just told them that those two guys (or women) obviously like each other a lot.  That answer was good enough for them...for the most part children haven't built in any judgemental aspects until a little later in life.
> 
> I wouldn't go to WDW full of dread and fear of how you will protect yourself and your children from viewing certain things.  The bigger deal you make of it the more curious your children will be.  I don't know your children's ages but my experience was that it was no better or worse than other hot & crowded times I've gone to WDW.   The difference here is at least you can get a schedule to see where the crowds will be headed that day!
> 
> Go ahead and enjoy the trip.  You don't want to spend 9 months fretting about it.  If it really is bothersome to you, I'd urge you to re-schedule your trip for another week and cut it short a day if you don't have enough points.
> 
> The reason to go to WDW is to relax and enjoy yourself with your family or guests.  If you don't think you'll be able to do that during Gay Days you're probably better off not trying to "make it work".  A slightly shorter trip with less anxiety will be a better trip than one that has you on edge the whole time.
> 
> Just my opinion.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

BWV Dreamin said:


> Can someone PM me what "PDA" is? Totally lost on this one....



It is just public displays of affection.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks Granny and JimmyTammy.  I really appreciate the advice.  My DD is 16 so since she is in high school she is wise to the world.  She sees alot of stuff at school but doesn't wish to see it a WDW!  I will do some more investigating into the schedule and see if there are any alternatives.  DD may like to spend a day seeing the Harry Potter thing at Univ. so maybe we can do that one day.  Do they all stay at the same park?  
Thanks!!!


----------



## twokats

Disney loving Iowan said:


> It is just public displays of affection.



The last day of our May/June DCL-WDW trip was the first of the Gay Days (Saturday).  I had totally forgotten about it until we were on the boat headed for MK.  We saw a lot of red t-shirts.  My DH was so thankful, he did not have his red shirt on.  The worst for me was the messages on some of the shirts.     We did see a lot of hand-holding, but that was about it.  We only stayed in the park for about an hour and a half.  We did not have much left that we had wanted to do and it was still raining quite a bit, so we went back to the lodge and sat in the lobby and enjoyed the atmosphere until the ME bus picked us up.


----------



## twokats

Hey, ya'll, did you notice I have made it to 100!!! 

Neat!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Hey, ya'll, did you notice I have made it to 100!!!
> 
> Neat!



Go twokats!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> My sister and I are celebrating it already!!  On Facebook you can choose pirate language and everything is in pirate speak!
> 
> Here are a couple of the pictures I posted for it last year.



Love love love those outfits!  Maybe I can just cut your cat out and put Loretta in there!


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks Granny and JimmyTammy.  I really appreciate the advice.  My DD is 16 so since she is in high school she is wise to the world.  She sees alot of stuff at school but doesn't wish to see it a WDW!  I will do some more investigating into the schedule and see if there are any alternatives.  DD may like to spend a day seeing the Harry Potter thing at Univ. so maybe we can do that one day.  Do they all stay at the same park?
> Thanks!!!



HI DIl,
first let me say, Sid & Rizzo were born and spent their early years in Manhattan, talk about seeing every thing and any thing on subway trains  

Anyway, we took a short trip during gay pride week 5 years ago.

We did not see any public displays of affection other than hand holding.  Truthfully I saw more when I chaperoned the senior trip,  I had to hose a few seniors down in the pool because of hot and heavy horizontal activities in the hot tub.  

A few statements on tee shirts were a bit over the top. 

All and all, after a day of seeing red shirts, it didn't even faze Sid & Rizzo.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Avast ye maties!  Misa hopes that all her hearties will not have to swab the deck or walk the plank this Talk Like a Pirate day.  Arrr!  Yo ho yo ho a pirates life for me!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> HI DIl,
> first let me say, Sid & Rizzo were born and spent their early years in Manhattan, talk about seeing every thing and any thing on subway trains
> 
> Anyway, we took a short trip during gay pride week 5 years ago.
> 
> We did not see any public displays of affection other than hand holding.  Truthfully I saw more when I chaperoned the senior trip,  I had to hose a few seniors down in the pool because of hot and heavy horizontal activities in the hot tub.
> 
> A few statements on tee shirts were a bit over the top.
> 
> All and all, after a day of seeing red shirts, it didn't even faze Sid & Rizzo.


  Aye.  I've been on those trains and you are right me beauty.    There are some scalawags on them!


----------



## Muushka

DLI, that is one cute Corgi.  I want a Corgi!!!!  If you ever drive to Disney, drop that cutie off and I will Corgi-sit!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

That is so cute DLI!!!!  I don't think my two boys would look half as comfortable though.


----------



## bellazachmom

Hello All!!

We have been DVC members since 2002 and got to stay at VWL for our first trip in 2003 to celebrate our 10th Anniversary.  We have been back many times and have to say that it is our favorite resort.  Love our home of BCV, and have never had a bad stay anywhere, but VWL has a special place in my heart.

So, with all that said, I am happy to add that as of 10 minutes ago we became the proud owners of a VWL add-on!!!  

Now, it is only 50 points, but it is enough to get my foot in the door and have a Christmas trip every other year or so. Hopefully more points will follow ...

So I hope you don't mind if I come and hang out with you guys and get my VWL daily fix.

Have a magical day!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Welcome!!! I am a VWL groupie newbie too! I fell in love last May, and am soooo jealous of your add-on! Anyway congrats! This is a wonderful thread!



bellazachmom said:


> Hello All!!
> 
> We have been DVC members since 2002 and got to stay at VWL for our first trip in 2003 to celebrate our 10th Anniversary.  We have been back many times and have to say that it is our favorite resort.  Love our home of BCV, and have never had a bad stay anywhere, but VWL has a special place in my heart.
> 
> So, with all that said, I am happy to add that as of 10 minutes ago we became the proud owners of a VWL add-on!!!
> 
> Now, it is only 50 points, but it is enough to get my foot in the door and have a Christmas trip every other year or so. Hopefully more points will follow ...
> 
> So I hope you don't mind if I come and hang out with you guys and get my VWL daily fix.
> 
> Have a magical day!


----------



## wildernessDad

bellazachmom said:


> Hello All!!
> 
> We have been DVC members since 2002 and got to stay at VWL for our first trip in 2003 to celebrate our 10th Anniversary.  We have been back many times and have to say that it is our favorite resort.  Love our home of BCV, and have never had a bad stay anywhere, but VWL has a special place in my heart.
> 
> So, with all that said, I am happy to add that as of 10 minutes ago we became the proud owners of a VWL add-on!!!
> 
> Now, it is only 50 points, but it is enough to get my foot in the door and have a Christmas trip every other year or so. Hopefully more points will follow ...
> 
> So I hope you don't mind if I come and hang out with you guys and get my VWL daily fix.
> 
> Have a magical day!



Welcome and do grab a groupie sig!  I know what you mean about WL/VWL and Christmas!  It's amazing, isn't it?


----------



## twinklebug

bellazachmom said:


> I am happy to add that as of 10 minutes ago we became the proud owners of a VWL add-on!!!



Oh cool! I've been drooling over all those little VWL resales for months now. I apologize if I slimed yours up 

Your sea horse avatar's going to have to squish over to make room for a big ole' mickey moose now


----------



## Muushka

bellazachmom said:


> Hello All!!
> 
> We have been DVC members since 2002 and got to stay at VWL for our first trip in 2003 to celebrate our 10th Anniversary.  We have been back many times and have to say that it is our favorite resort.  Love our home of BCV, and have never had a bad stay anywhere, but VWL has a special place in my heart.
> 
> So, with all that said, I am happy to add that as of 10 minutes ago we became the proud owners of a VWL add-on!!!
> 
> Now, it is only 50 points, but it is enough to get my foot in the door and have a Christmas trip every other year or so. Hopefully more points will follow ...
> 
> So I hope you don't mind if I come and hang out with you guys and get my VWL daily fix.
> 
> Have a magical day!



*Well lookie here.  We got ourselves another groupie!!!

I also love your BCV, that is a great resort!

Please, pull up a rocking chair and stay and visit with us.  And as was mentioned by our wildernessDad, grab a moose for your siggy.  I'll bet he would look very handsome on you!  And if you have any trips planned and want to join in on our reindeer games, just let me know when and where and I'll put you on the list.*

*Congratulations on the new addition!*


----------



## bellazachmom

Well, groupies, I have some sad news to tell ... as of 10 minutes ago we are no longer proud owners of VWL 

My guide just called back and it turns out that we can NOT purchase VWL over the phone because we live in Nebraska -- some silly state laws having to do with real estate/timeshares across state lines and some problems Disney had registering some of their properties.  The problems have been fixed by Disney so we can purchase the current properties (BLT, AKL, GCV and SSR) but Disney did not go back and register the previous properties.

So, bad news is that I have to wait until my next trip to Florida, or to a DoorWay to Dreams location to add on our 50 points.  Good News, we went ahead and added on BLT so that we can take an early trip in 2010 and add on VWL then -- time to start saving those pennies again!!

Thanks for the warm welcome -- can I still come hang out even though I am not an owner?


----------



## Granny

bellazachmom said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome -- can I still come hang out even though I am not an owner?


Absolutely you can hang out.  You can even grab a Moosie signature if you want...VWL Groupies are not just VWL owners! 

Sorry to hear about your add-on issues...frankly your guide should have known that and not taken you down that disappointing path.  Regardless, it sounds like you have a plan in place to get those points at some point.  

*WELCOME TO THE GROUPIES!!*


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Avast ye maties!  Misa hopes that all her hearties will not have to swab the deck or walk the plank this Talk Like a Pirate day.  Arrr!  Yo ho yo ho a pirates life for me!



DLI too cute!     



bellazachmom said:


> Hello All!!
> 
> We have been DVC members since 2002 and got to stay at VWL for our first trip in 2003 to celebrate our 10th Anniversary.  We have been back many times and have to say that it is our favorite resort.  Love our home of BCV, and have never had a bad stay anywhere, but VWL has a special place in my heart.
> 
> So, with all that said, I am happy to add that as of 10 minutes ago we became the proud owners of a VWL add-on!!!
> 
> Now, it is only 50 points, but it is enough to get my foot in the door and have a Christmas trip every other year or so. Hopefully more points will follow ...
> 
> So I hope you don't mind if I come and hang out with you guys and get my VWL daily fix.
> 
> Have a magical day!



Welcome bellazachmom!   Grab a siggie & a rocking chair & stay awhile!  Sorry to hear the add-on didn't work out, but I predict you'll be an official owner in the future.  Congrats on the BLT add-on.  BTW I'll be staying at your BCV home in March.  I hope you don't mind!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> DLI, that is one cute Corgi.  I want a Corgi!!!!  If you ever drive to Disney, drop that cutie off and I will Corgi-sit!


Arr.  I may just take you up on that matie!  I'm not very happy with where I have been boarding her.


KAT4DISNEY said:


> That is so cute DLI!!!!  I don't think my two boys would look half as comfortable though.


She wasn't real comfortable either especially since she was dressed up as a boy pirate and not a beauty as she should have been.  Well shiver me timbers!




bellazachmom said:


> Well, groupies, I have some sad news to tell ... as of 10 minutes ago we are no longer proud owners of VWL
> 
> My guide just called back and it turns out that we can NOT purchase VWL over the phone because we live in Nebraska -- some silly state laws having to do with real estate/timeshares across state lines and some problems Disney had registering some of their properties.  The problems have been fixed by Disney so we can purchase the current properties (BLT, AKL, GCV and SSR) but Disney did not go back and register the previous properties.
> 
> So, bad news is that I have to wait until my next trip to Florida, or to a DoorWay to Dreams location to add on our 50 points.  Good News, we went ahead and added on BLT so that we can take an early trip in 2010 and add on VWL then -- time to start saving those pennies again!!
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome -- can I still come hang out even though I am not an owner?



Hi neighbor!!!  We live just across the river from you! What area of Omaha are you from?  Welcome to the friendliest and best thread on the boards!  Sorry your sale didn't go through.  You can still be a groupie though!  The more the merrier!


----------



## blossomz

Bellazachmom....you're always welcomed on this here thread!  We love new groupies...points or not!  Make sure you come and set awhile with us!  We are a friendly bunch!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

jimmytammy said:


> Off topic from this post, but wanted to let you know horselover, I just saw that you would be sharing magicalmcwhos tree in Dec.  Jim is a great guy, wonderful family!  We met him here on the DIS and became instant friends.  Then went on to meet at VWL several yrs back, and saw him 2 other trips.  Looking forward to hopefully sseing him again. He always provides a great tree with lots packed in.  Just wanted to share that.


 Hi JT...We are sharing your tree for our December stay! Please PM me if you'd like us to send some decorations or assist in any way.



bellazachmom said:


> Hello All!!
> 
> We have been DVC members since 2002 and got to stay at VWL for our first trip in 2003 to celebrate our 10th Anniversary.  We have been back many times and have to say that it is our favorite resort.  Love our home of BCV, and have never had a bad stay anywhere, but VWL has a special place in my heart.
> 
> So, with all that said, I am happy to add that as of 10 minutes ago we became the proud owners of a VWL add-on!!!
> 
> Now, it is only 50 points, but it is enough to get my foot in the door and have a Christmas trip every other year or so. Hopefully more points will follow ...
> 
> So I hope you don't mind if I come and hang out with you guys and get my VWL daily fix.
> 
> Have a magical day!



Hi Bellazachmom - Welcome to the groupies. I think you ran a photopass share we participated in a few years ago. Happy to see you on the VWL groupie thread.



bellazachmom said:


> Well, groupies, I have some sad news to tell ... as of 10 minutes ago we are no longer proud owners of VWL
> 
> My guide just called back and it turns out that we can NOT purchase VWL over the phone because we live in Nebraska -- some silly state laws having to do with real estate/timeshares across state lines and some problems Disney had registering some of their properties.  The problems have been fixed by Disney so we can purchase the current properties (BLT, AKL, GCV and SSR) but Disney did not go back and register the previous properties.
> 
> So, bad news is that I have to wait until my next trip to Florida, or to a DoorWay to Dreams location to add on our 50 points.  Good News, we went ahead and added on BLT so that we can take an early trip in 2010 and add on VWL then -- time to start saving those pennies again!!
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome -- can I still come hang out even though I am not an owner?


 Soory to hear that but you will have those points soon enough.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi everyone....(first of all....I totally understand if you want to skip to the last paragraph or two of this long post). 

I've been MIA (living up to my name) for quite a bit.  So sorry.  It's not that I haven't thought of you....just some heavy issues I've been dealing with regarding my daughter.  Muushka was so kind to PM me yesterday.  Her PM sort of helped to bring me out of my funk.  The Cliff Notes version of my woes, is that my 19 yo dd had a messy breakup with her bf just 6 days before starting school at FSU as a sophmore transfer.  It was not that they broke up, but much more how the breakup happened.  Totally blind-sided her and all of us.  It happened when she was visiting him in SC (we live in PA), so she was totally alone with noone to rally to her side immediately.  I did end up driving 11 hours straight through the night to be by her side.  But then, once I got to the Hilton Head area, she was saying she wanted to go home and not on to FSU.  Oh...it was an emotional mess.   She's had breakups before---but nothing like this one.  I hope and pray I never live through another one like that again.  


Our side trip to Disney's Hilton Head was pretty much a bust because my dd was so depressed and everywhere we drove or any sights we went to visit just reminded her of her ex bf and she would cry.  He lives in that direct area and used to take her all around sight seeing.  So there was no safe place to visit though we tried here and there.  We also had 3 days planned in WDW.  She was so depressed.  I think we spend about 5 hours in the MK and the rest was hanging by the pool.  Had to be one of the unhappiest WDW trips ever for us.  

Goes on, that she has been very depressed at FSU. Not eating, sleeping or socializing.  Self esteem is in the gutter.  Pretty much making classes and that's it.  We felt like we were abandoning her when we left her on Aug 26. We almost did bring her home 2 weeks into school.  I highly suggested she have a talk with the campus psychologist and of course, she refused.  Then she became very sick with the flu---we thought it was the swine flu.   The campus nurse emailed all her professors to let them know she would be out of class for 2 days (most of her illness fell over the weekend).  But she was pretty sick for 7 days.  Again....I almost flew down there to be with her.  

Fast forward....she is a little better this past week.  Ventured out for a short time. Still way behind in making friends. She keeps saying she's not good company to anyone.   My heart has just been aching for her and I've been stressed over all this.  She was SO looking forward to FSU over the summer and then the breakup and it's like time stood still.....

Thanks for letting me vent a bit there.........

I truly hope she is starting to come out of this.  But the time I've spent worrying about her.......calling her 1-3 times a day.....talking to her on Facebook.....I just had very little left emotionally for anything else.  

I so missed u all.  Hope everyone is well.  I pretty much skimmed through all the posts from Aug 24 and on.  Congrats to Dizny Nutsy on BLT---we're neighbors now !   Disney Di---looking forward to hearing more about the wedding. Such an exciting time for you all and how awesome to be honeymooning at the VWL !   MaryJ---has your dd had the baby yet ?  

There's so much more I can't respond to because I just got too far behind.   I appreciate all the "where's Maria ?" posts.  So nice u guys thought of me and remembered me.  This is a very active group so it can be very easy to slip away un-noticed.  But not with you all.....just shows what a caring group we all are.   Thanks again Muushka for extending the "hello" to me and dragging me back in.   Good to be back in this Happy Place.  

Maria


----------



## MaryJ

Oh Maria, I do so understand!  My youngest DD, now almost 24, took us on an emotional roller coaster during her college years!  First there was the break up with her bf of 3+ years.  Even though she was the one to initiate the breakup, it didn't make it any easier because suddenly she was off at college and felt so alone, even in a sorority house full of girls.

Then while she was at WDW doing the college program and then an internship, she called to confess that she was bulimic.  I got this phone call the night before I was to start a new job, and needless to say, it was only prayer that got me through that day.  While in FL, she did find a counselor there to talk to, and that seemed to help some.  I would highly recommend that you encourage you DD to talk to the school counselor, at least as a starting point.  All that said, my DD is now doing much better.  She lives in Denver and has her own business, but she still struggles with self-image issues and continues to be in counseling.  However, thankfully, the bulimia issue is behind her.

Now on to happier news.  Yes, my _other_ DD has had her baby.  It was her second little girl, and they named her Sarah Ann. She weighed 8 lbs. and was 20.5 inches long.  I am still at her house helping out.  I will post a picture when I get home because I forgot to bring the cable to connect my camera to my laptop!  Yesterday, we caught her "big" sister Allison (she's 2) leaning over Sarah in her bouncer giving her a kiss.  It was the sweetest thing ever!

Take care of you DD.  Be there to talk when she needs it.  My DD came through her rough patch to the other side and yours will too.


----------



## jimmytammy

DisneyNutzy

That is so kind to offer your help.  If I think of anything, I will sure let you know.  Tammy was gone for a long weekend with her DM and our DD for some girl/scrapbooking time, and picked up some more WL themed ornaments for our little tree.  

MIA
So sorry that you folks have been going through so much lately.  I hope your DD can get back to her usual self soon.


----------



## horselover

Maria - Welcome back!  Hugs going out to you & your DD.        Breakups are tough, but there's something about them at that age that just make the world seem like it's ending.  Sending good thoughts your DD's way that things will continue to improve.  Stinky ex-BF!   

Had a good day yesterday.  We took Shi to his 2nd show.  I didn't ride, but the girl that leases him did.  He did great.  It wasn't her best day, but she still came home with 2 ribbons out of 3 classes.  Here's a pic of my baby.  Sorry it's a little dark.  I'm so proud!


----------



## Happydinks

Welcome back Mia. So very sorry to hear of DD's struggles right now.  This is the second "bad break up" story in the last two days that we've heard about.  While it's hard on the kids, seems like it's harder on the parents!  Hope that your daughter is doing better each day, and finds her way soon to the other side of all of this mess.

Horselover -  your "boy" looks great - very handsome!

Hope everyone has a good Monday!


----------



## Muushka

Hey, Maria, so very good to have you back home with us.  "Where never is heard a discouraging word".


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Maria - So good to hear from you!  We were pretty worried and ready to send out a search party!  Sorry to hear that your DD is going through such a rough time.  It has to be really hard for you to be so far away right now.  I hope things will be better for her soon.

MaryJ - Congratulations!  I'll be looking forward to that picture!

Horselover - Shi is one beautiful horse!  Glad you had a good show!

Now that we have one of our valued groupies back that just leaves us wondering about Dory and Dodie.


----------



## mickeymyfavorite

Hi All, I just posted this thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2289951


And it was recommended to come here for some exciting info! Does anyone have some pictures to show me of VWLId love to see 

Thanks


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Monday Groupies! 

WELCOME to *bellazachmom* and *mickeymyfavorite*

*Maria*, it's so good to have you back!  to you and your daughter! Will keep all of you in my prayers. Hopefully she'll fully immerse herself in school, will make new friends and will become active in campus life.

I've spent a little time catching up on the happenings here on the thread. Love the photos posted of pets in the pirate attire! Too cute!

Nice photo *horselover* of your Shi. Beautiful animal.
Any news yet of DH's job search/interview?

We're still busily planning our daughters wedding and the parties that go along with it. The wedding is 34 days away.  We had the movers at our home last week moving DD's things out. I now have the task of doing a thorough job cleaning.....  She is now sleeping on the bunk beds she and her brother had when they were kids growing up.

The wedding will be here before I know it. So much to do...so little  time....
I guess I'd better get busy.


----------



## bellazachmom

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Bellazachmom - Welcome to the groupies. I think you ran a photopass share we participated in a few years ago. Happy to see you on the VWL groupie thread.
> 
> Soory to hear that but you will have those points soon enough.



Thanks!!

That was me for the PhotoPass Share .... sure wish we could still do those!

OK, I have been trying now for a few days but can not locate the Groupies pic to add to my siggie -- any ides? Any and all help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DiznyDi

bellazachmom said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> That was me for the PhotoPass Share .... sure wish we could still do those!
> 
> OK, I have been trying now for a few days but can not locate the Groupies pic to add to my siggie -- any ides? Any and all help will be greatly appreciated!



*Muushka*, our momma moose, has the instructions on page 1 of the thread.


----------



## bellazachmom

DiznyDi said:


> *Muushka*, our momma moose, has the instructions on page 1 of the thread.



THANK YOU!!! 

I just didn't go back far enough!


----------



## Cerigirl

I have just wailisted a VWL Studio 20-23 December for 3 nights.  We are booked into SSR for these nights already, but fingers crossed we get VWL.  We are staying at AKV for 5 nights, SSR or VWL for 3 nights, then BCV for 3 nights,followed by VB for 4 nights then home.

It looks so cosy and pretty  - I am sure Christmastime there is just fab.  I am not too sure I will get the waitlist - but you never know.......

We have eaten at Whispering Canyon Cafe, but never stayed at the Lodge or Villas, so really excited!

Sprinkle me some Waitlist Pixie Dust please......


----------



## wildernessDad

Cerigirl said:


> I have just wailisted a VWL Studio 20-23 December for 3 nights.  We are booked into SSR for these nights already, but fingers crossed we get VWL.  We are staying at AKV for 5 nights, SSR or VWL for 3 nights, then BCV for 3 nights,followed by VB for 4 nights then home.
> 
> It looks so cosy and pretty  - I am sure Christmastime there is just fab.  I am not too sure I will get the waitlist - but you never know.......
> 
> We have eaten at Whispering Canyon Cafe, but never stayed at the Lodge or Villas, so really excited!
> 
> Sprinkle me some Waitlist Pixie Dust please......



Here's hoping that your WL comes through!


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks for letting me vent a bit there.........
> 
> I truly hope she is starting to come out of this.  But the time I've spent worrying about her.......calling her 1-3 times a day.....talking to her on Facebook.....I just had very little left emotionally for anything else.
> 
> I so missed u all.  Hope everyone is well.  I pretty much skimmed through all the posts from Aug 24 and on.  Congrats to Dizny Nutsy on BLT---we're neighbors now !   Disney Di---looking forward to hearing more about the wedding. Such an exciting time for you all and how awesome to be honeymooning at the VWL !   MaryJ---has your dd had the baby yet ?
> 
> There's so much more I can't respond to because I just got too far behind.   I appreciate all the "where's Maria ?" posts.  So nice u guys thought of me and remembered me.  This is a very active group so it can be very easy to slip away un-noticed.  But not with you all.....just shows what a caring group we all are.   Thanks again Muushka for extending the "hello" to me and dragging me back in.   Good to be back in this Happy Place.
> 
> Maria





MaryJ said:


> Now on to happier news.  Yes, my _other_ DD has had her baby.  It was her second little girl, and they named her Sarah Ann. She weighed 8 lbs. and was 20.5 inches long.  I am still at her house helping out.  I will post a picture when I get home because I forgot to bring the cable to connect my camera to my laptop!  Yesterday, we caught her "big" sister Allison (she's 2) leaning over Sarah in her bouncer giving her a kiss.  It was the sweetest thing ever!
> 
> Take care of you DD.  Be there to talk when she needs it.  My DD came through her rough patch to the other side and yours will too.





horselover said:


> Had a good day yesterday.  We took Shi to his 2nd show.  I didn't ride, but the girl that leases him did.  He did great.  It wasn't her best day, but she still came home with 2 ribbons out of 3 classes.  Here's a pic of my baby.  Sorry it's a little dark.  I'm so proud!



Hey Maria & MaryJ
Isn't momville amazing.  No matter how old they get, you never get use to your "babies" in pain.   What I wouldn't give to develop a "fast forward" button where they could "fast forward" past these bumps and bruises.  
So as a "breakup" refugee who also had my poor mom schlepping up from NYC to Pittsburgh (University of Pittsburgh alumni) to rub my back when cupid yank his freakin arrow out of my heart, you two have my   .  Please know that your daughters are blessed beyond measure to have you (even if right now, your 2 steps from tossing back Jack Daniels) and they appreciate it.



Congratulations MaryJ on the grandbaby,

Horse lover, your "baby" looks beautiful!!


----------



## JESW

Are there any pictures anywhere of the FOOD they sell in the store??  We have stayed at VWL before but I can't remember what they sell. We have used Garden Grocer in the past to deliver to our room, but sometimes the food gets left behind because we don't eat it.

I am specifically looking for milk, bagels, cream cheese & frozen pizza for my VERY picky ds.

Thanks for any help!  

Jill...who will be at the VWL very, very soon!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Maria* - Good to have you back!  Here's a big hug for your daughter.    Starting college and having all that heartache going on is so tough.  

*horselover* - Shi looks great!  You deserve to be a proud mama!!!  I'm glad he's feeling better. 

*Cerigirl* - good luck on your waitlist.  WL/VWL is just gorgeous during the Christmas season!!!  I hope it comes thru for you!


----------



## jimmytammy

A big WELCOME(in VWL colors of course) to the new groupies!!

Horselover, you have one beautiful horse there.  I can see why you are so proud of him


----------



## Granny

JESW said:


> Are there any pictures anywhere of the FOOD they sell in the store??  We have stayed at VWL before but I can't remember what they sell. We have used Garden Grocer in the past to deliver to our room, but sometimes the food gets left behind because we don't eat it.
> 
> I am specifically looking for milk, bagels, cream cheese & frozen pizza for my VERY picky ds.
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> Jill...who will be at the VWL very, very soon!!!



Hi Jill. 

I know that the Mercantile has milk, bagels and cream cheese.  Not so sure about frozen pizza but I think so.  It is a very small food area with a couple of cooler doors and some shelves in the back of the gift shop.  Pretty much the basics, but I think it will have what you need.

Roaring Fork (CS at WL) also serves individual pizzas so you should be in good shape! 

Enjoy the Lodge!


----------



## eliza61

Trivia very boring lately.  So  here are a few "where would you be"?
Name where you would be standing if you saw this picture.  Can be a ride, resort or restaurant.






2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Eliza61 - I would be standing:

- in Asia looking up at Mt Everest & Yeti Country
- on Main Street USA
- looking at the Haunted Castle
- in the Lobby of the Yacht Club


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka, MaryJ, jimmytammy, horselover,Happydinks, Disney Loving Iowan, Dizny Di, eliza61, and Kat4Disney......thanks so very much for all the kind words of support.  Means so much to me. 
I was just in this funk that I'm slowly trying to get out of.  Things are getting better gradually.  I mean there was a moment when dd said she wanted to come back home.  Kids were so much easier when they were little !  A fast forward button would be very good indeed.  My daughter actually said that to me.  

Glad u all have been having fun with our thread .  Love all the pics and tivia from eliza.  Congrats to your dd on the the birth of your new granddaughter ! 

Maria


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> Eliza61 - I would be standing:
> 
> - in Asia looking up at Mt Everest & Yeti Country
> - on Main Street USA
> - looking at the Haunted Castle
> - in the Lobby of the Yacht Club



You guys are just too smart for me!!  Right you are Dad!


----------



## Happydinks

Dizny Dad said:


> Eliza61 - I would be standing:
> 
> - in Asia looking up at Mt Everest & Yeti Country
> - on Main Street USA
> - looking at the Haunted Castle
> - in the Lobby of the Yacht Club



Glad I didn't answer --- I only had ONE right!  Some DIS fan I am!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Muushka, MaryJ, jimmytammy, horselover,Happydinks, Disney Loving Iowan, Dizny Di, eliza61, and Kat4Disney......thanks so very much for all the kind words of support.  Means so much to me.
> I was just in this funk that I'm slowly trying to get out of.  Things are getting better gradually.  I mean there was a moment when dd said she wanted to come back home.  Kids were so much easier when they were little !  A fast forward button would be very good indeed.  My daughter actually said that to me.
> 
> Glad u all have been having fun with our thread .  Love all the pics and tivia from eliza.  Congrats to your dd on the the birth of your new granddaughter !
> 
> Maria


Well Maria you mean so much to us!  You are a valuable member of the groupies and it just wasn't the same without you!  I remember how hard the first 3 months were with DD crying all the time from colic.  Now I look back and think that was nothing compared to the teenage years!  



eliza61 said:


> You guys are just too smart for me!!  Right you are Dad!



My answer was going to be that I wish I was standing at any of those places!


----------



## DVCGeek

Disney loving Iowan said:


> My answer was going to be that I wish I was standing at any of those places!



I like that answer!  Is Haunted Castle in DL Paris (only been the WDW & DL sofar) or is my internal Disney map malfunctioning at the moment?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVCGeek said:


> I like that answer!  Is Haunted Castle in DL Paris (only been the WDW & DL sofar) or is my internal Disney map malfunctioning at the moment?



Yes, they do have the haunted castle!  Called the Phantom manor or something like that?  The design there is similar to the HM at DL.


----------



## jimmytammy

A great day and Moose Dust to all the groupies!!


----------



## Muushka

bellazachmom said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> I just didn't go back far enough!



I still don't see your Moosie.  He is wondering why you have not taken him home yet???



Cerigirl said:


> I have just wailisted a VWL Studio 20-23 December for 3 nights.  We are booked into SSR for these nights already, but fingers crossed we get VWL.  We are staying at AKV for 5 nights, SSR or VWL for 3 nights, then BCV for 3 nights,followed by VB for 4 nights then home.
> 
> It looks so cosy and pretty  - I am sure Christmastime there is just fab.  I am not too sure I will get the waitlist - but you never know.......
> 
> We have eaten at Whispering Canyon Cafe, but never stayed at the Lodge or Villas, so really excited!
> 
> Sprinkle me some Waitlist Pixie Dust please......



It is wonderful during the Christmas holidays.   Pixie dust that your get to experience it!



Happydinks said:


> Glad I didn't answer --- I only had ONE right!  Some DIS fan I am!



Me too, don't feel bad.



mickeymyfavorite said:


> Hi All, I just posted this thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2289951
> 
> 
> And it was recommended to come here for some exciting info! Does anyone have some pictures to show me of VWLId love to see
> 
> Thanks



I have switched computers and my pictures are on my old one.  I am hoping one of our Groupies can post some.  If you look back throughout the thread they are all over it.  Welcome to our thread!  Grab a rocker and stay a while.


----------



## wildernessDad

There is a new app on the iTunes app store for DVC planning.

It's called, strangely enough, 'DVC Planner.'

It provides:
Points required
11 month and 7 month call dates
180 day and 90 day call dates


----------



## mickeymyfavorite

Hello everyone..........can anyone tell me if the VWL share a bus with anyone of the other MK resorts?  as I'm doing alot of research I see that the Boat transportation is shared with the Contemporary????? right??????


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mickeymyfavorite said:


> Hello everyone..........can anyone tell me if the VWL share a bus with anyone of the other MK resorts?  as I'm doing alot of research I see that the Boat transportation is shared with the Contemporary????? right??????



No, the boat transportation to MK is not shared anymore.  When it was it was shared with FW but that ended almost 2 years ago.  There is a separate _resort_ boat that operates between CR/FW/WL.

As for busses - yes, some are shared.  I don't believe that the MK one is but Epcot is shared with FW and AK and DHS usually makes stops at other places like GF and sometimes the Poly and of course Blizzard Beach.


----------



## bellazachmom

Muushka said:


> I still don't see your Moosie.  He is wondering why you have not taken him home yet???



I seem to be having "technical issues" and keep getting the little red X instead of the moosie!!  I have tried it in my signature AND my avatar!!

I'll keep working on it and will resolve the issue eventually and can then return to the thread with my head held high!!


----------



## bellazachmom

LOOK! LOOK!

I did it!!!!! I am a proud owner of a Moosie and an Official member of the Group!!

Now I just have to figure out how to get my home resorts in my siggie!!!  Oh well, I leave that for another day!


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone!  Just checking in...  

HL:  SHi is gorgious!
Maria...glad you are back!  You know we're always here for our groupies!
Welcome to the newest members!
There is also an app for restaurants at WDW!


----------



## Muushka

bellazachmom said:


> LOOK! LOOK!
> 
> I did it!!!!! I am a proud owner of a Moosie and an Official member of the Group!!
> 
> Now I just have to figure out how to get my home resorts in my siggie!!!  Oh well, I leave that for another day!



He looks so handsome!!!


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> There is a new app on the iTunes app store for DVC planning.
> 
> It's called, strangely enough, 'DVC Planner.'
> 
> It provides:
> Points required
> 11 month and 7 month call dates
> 180 day and 90 day call dates



Really? I don't have an ipod that can download software so to look is useless. Is it made by DVC or an independent? It would stand to reason that Disney might have the name "DVC Planner" copyrighted in case they ever wanted to do something with it.

Well, I will always love Caskbill's version the best, however unless someone can update it with the new resorts and points I'm afraid that wonderful piece of software will slip away from notice. 

Has anyone asked CaskPeg if she's considered opening up the code for others to update? We have so many programming-talented people here on the Dis I'm sure someone can figure it out. I don't think _anyone _would take Caskbill's name off the software. I might consider adding the words "and family" to after CaskBill though.

I've considered asking Peg, but in truth and contrary to the amt of time I spend onthe DISboards, I'm bogged down with work, home and kids.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I remember how hard the first 3 months were with DD crying all the time from colic. Now I look back and think that was nothing compared to the teenage years!


Thanks for your kind words DLI !  And so true about the teen years totally trumping the younger years in terms of stress and grey hairs !  I think I aged a year just in these past 6 weeks....

*bellazachmom*....haven't had a chance to wish you a warm Lodge welcome to the group !  








Maria


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> There is a new app on the iTunes app store for DVC planning.
> 
> It's called, strangely enough, 'DVC Planner.'
> 
> It provides:
> Points required
> 11 month and 7 month call dates
> 180 day and 90 day call dates



Is this an application for IPhone or IPod only or is it downloadable to desktop as well?


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Is this an application for IPhone or IPod only or is it downloadable to desktop as well?



It is just for the iPhone or iPod Touch.  It's not for the standard iPod.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Afternoon Groupies,

Muushka, could you add our first BLT stay? April 4-9. Standard View Studio. I was surprised we could still get in past the 7 month mark while the kids are off from school. That trip will make my daughter very happy. She just started High School and I booked our upcoming December VWL trip based on her schools holiday schedule from last year...big mistake. She has 2 mandatory concerts she has to make on December 20 & 21. She will miss our first 2 nights at VWL and is VERY UPSET about it. She will have to stay with grandpa and make the trip down with him.

Maria - So glad you are back. I hope your daughter is feeling better. I am not looking forward to those problems. Isn't there a way to keep our kids little forever?


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies

I'm leaving for Florida tomorrow at 6:30 AM and of course haven't started packing yet... DN's Wedding shower is Sunday  an afternoon tea, so sweet...
 Then we check in to Our Beloved Lodge,Ah!!! HOME on Monday for our girls only vacation... just 3 days from now.... OK here comes the Happy Dance...

Hope all is Well...I need to read back about 6 pages  the last topic of discussion I remember was Scary Movies  

Off to Pack but hope to catch up before I leave... I won't have my computer but will post when I get back.. and Hope to Meet Ranger Stan this time.
take care


----------



## Happydinks

tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies
> 
> I'm leaving for Florida tomorrow at 6:30 AM and of course haven't started packing yet... DN's Wedding shower is Sunday  an afternoon tea, so sweet...
> Then we check in to Our Beloved Lodge,Ah!!! HOME on Monday for our girls only vacation... just 3 days from now.... OK here comes the Happy Dance...



Have a great trip!  We are down to 26 days and cannot wait!  Ah, leave Richmond at 7 am - and have breakfast by the pool around 10 am - gotta love the direct flights!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria - So glad you are back. I hope your daughter is feeling better. I am not looking forward to those problems. Isn't there a way to keep our kids little forever?


Thanks *Dizny Nutzy*...and I so wish they could stay little forever.....
also, congrats on booking your first BLT stay !  You'll have to report back on your view in April.  Some of the standard views have been really nice---even a tiny bit nicer than some of the lake views !  I'm really conflicted which view to book when we decide on our dates.  





*Teapot* ....have a wonderful time ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maria


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hi Groupies,

I haven't posted in a long time.  Still think VWL is the best resort!
Stayed at BLT a few weeks ago, and although the bay view from our 16th floor two bed was fantastic, it just wasn't home.
Looking forward to sharing our special place with my extended family Christmas time of '10.

Deb


----------



## eliza61

tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies
> 
> I'm leaving for Florida tomorrow at 6:30 AM and of course haven't started packing yet... DN's Wedding shower is Sunday  an afternoon tea, so sweet...
> Then we check in to Our Beloved Lodge,Ah!!! HOME on Monday for our girls only vacation... just 3 days from now.... OK here comes the Happy Dance...
> 
> Hope all is Well...I need to read back about 6 pages  the last topic of discussion I remember was Scary Movies
> 
> Off to Pack but hope to catch up before I leave... I won't have my computer but will post when I get back.. and Hope to Meet Ranger Stan this time.
> take care





50 years Too! said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> I haven't posted in a long time.  Still think VWL is the best resort!
> Stayed at BLT a few weeks ago, and although the bay view from our 16th floor two bed was fantastic, it just wasn't home.
> Looking forward to sharing our special place with my extended family Christmas time of '10.
> 
> Deb



*Teapot*

Have a great and safe vacation.  Give your daughter our love & well wishes.

*Deb*  Glad to hear from you.  Did you take any pix's of your view.
I totally understand your feelings about WL.


----------



## Muushka

Deb!  Where ya been girl???  What type of unit did you stay in at BLT?  We will be staying there next year and are torn between the 1BR for luxury and the studio, to save points!



DisneyNutzy said:


> Afternoon Groupies,
> 
> Muushka, could you add our first BLT stay? April 4-9. Standard View Studio. I was surprised we could still get in past the 7 month mark while the kids are off from school. That trip will make my daughter very happy. She just started High School and I booked our upcoming December VWL trip based on her schools holiday schedule from last year...big mistake. She has 2 mandatory concerts she has to make on December 20 & 21. She will miss our first 2 nights at VWL and is VERY UPSET about it. She will have to stay with grandpa and make the trip down with him.
> 
> Maria - So glad you are back. I hope your daughter is feeling better. I am not looking forward to those problems. Isn't there a way to keep our kids little forever?



Happy to do it for you!  Your poor daughter, missing 2 days at VWL.

*Groupies, now I know our  Maria is back....Graphics!!!!*


----------



## blossomz

I'm sure BLT is wonderful and it is one of my homes that I too am looking forward to staying at.  Just like I really enjoyed some time at AKL...but there's no place like home...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> Hello Groupies
> 
> I'm leaving for Florida tomorrow at 6:30 AM and of course haven't started packing yet... DN's Wedding shower is Sunday  an afternoon tea, so sweet...
> Then we check in to Our Beloved Lodge,Ah!!! HOME on Monday for our girls only vacation... just 3 days from now.... OK here comes the Happy Dance...
> 
> Hope all is Well...I need to read back about 6 pages  the last topic of discussion I remember was Scary Movies
> 
> Off to Pack but hope to catch up before I leave... I won't have my computer but will post when I get back.. and Hope to Meet Ranger Stan this time.
> take care



Have a great trip!!!



50 years Too! said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> I haven't posted in a long time.  Still think VWL is the best resort!
> Stayed at BLT a few weeks ago, and although the bay view from our 16th floor two bed was fantastic, it just wasn't home.
> Looking forward to sharing our special place with my extended family Christmas time of '10.
> 
> Deb



It's good to hear from you!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Deb...good to hear from you !   And I agree....even though we are new BLT owners, my heart is in VWL as well.   I totally get that 



> Groupies, now I know our Maria is back....Graphics!!!!



I might be a bit graphic challenged as of a few hours ago !  Either my laptop caught a very bad virus or the hard drive is going.  My son has been working on it for HOURS.  He said he will come back over the weekend and try and save some of my files, but then he'll have to reformat the hard drive which means wipe it all clean !!!  

Ya know...just when I thought things might be getting a little better in our household...now I have a computer crash to deal with.  Right now, I can't do anything on my laptop and ALL my files are on there.   

I'm using the kids' computer right now...so will have to compete with dd for time on it as well.....when it rains.....

Maria


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Have Great trip Tea Pot.

My daughter pulled out all the stops on daddy while driving to school today. Since we are driving down for our BLT stay in April she REALLY NEEDS her cousin to come with us. I made no promises but called MS this morning and they had a 1BR lake view available so I grabbed it. Those points are going FAST...I hate to admit it on this thread but since we are in the 7 month window I used some VWL points  Same dates...no change needed.


----------



## Happydinks

50 years Too! said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> I haven't posted in a long time.  Still think VWL is the best resort!
> Stayed at BLT a few weeks ago, and although the bay view from our 16th floor two bed was fantastic, it just wasn't home.
> Looking forward to sharing our special place with my extended family Christmas time of '10.
> 
> Deb



Good to hear from you Deb!  We are still hanging on to our BLT waitlist for Oct 21-25 for a studio for the first half of our trip - but not holding out much hope at this point that it will come through.  It really is the only other DVC property that I'm totally curious to stay in -- we're just so hooked on the Lodge.  I can't think of a more special place for a Christmas family gathering!  



Muushka said:


> *Groupies, now I know our  Maria is back....Graphics!!!!*



I second Muushka's endorsement -- missed the graphics while you were MIA (no pun intended -- well maybe...).  Hope your hard drive is saveable (is that a word?).  Nothing worse than a hard drive crash -- which happened to me at work, and made me get a backup drive at home!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!  I'll be working a Wine and Hops festival all day tomorrow (in the wine tent -- and I get free samples!) - and then as a photographers assistant at a National Dog Agility trial on Sunday.  Could use a little pixie dust please since the weather for both days isn't looking great -- praying that the rain holds off (especially tomorrow) until late!


----------



## Muushka

Maria I hope your computer is better soon!



DisneyNutzy said:


> Have Great trip Tea Pot.
> 
> My daughter pulled out all the stops on daddy while driving to school today. Since we are driving down for our BLT stay in April she REALLY NEEDS her cousin to come with us. I made no promises but called MS this morning and they had a 1BR lake view available so I grabbed it. Those points are going FAST...I hate to admit it on this thread but since we are in the 7 month window I used some VWL points  Same dates...no change needed.



We forgive you for using your VWL points elsewhere.  
After all, we have stayed at lots of DVC resorts, non-VWL and use our VWL points for it!

I would love the lake view.  No desire for the MK view.



Happydinks said:


> Good to hear from you Deb!  We are still hanging on to our BLT waitlist for Oct 21-25 for a studio for the first half of our trip - but not holding out much hope at this point that it will come through.  It really is the only other DVC property that I'm totally curious to stay in -- we're just so hooked on the Lodge.  I can't think of a more special place for a Christmas family gathering!
> 
> 
> 
> I second Muushka's endorsement -- missed the graphics while you were MIA (no pun intended -- well maybe...).  Hope your hard drive is saveable (is that a word?).  Nothing worse than a hard drive crash -- which happened to me at work, and made me get a backup drive at home!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!  I'll be working a Wine and Hops festival all day tomorrow (in the wine tent -- and I get free samples!) - and then as a photographers assistant at a National Dog Agility trial on Sunday.  Could use a little pixie dust please since the weather for both days isn't looking great -- praying that the rain holds off (especially tomorrow) until late!



Sounds like you have some fun things planned.  Wine and photography.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Muushka said:


> We forgive you for using your VWL points elsewhere.
> After all, we have stayed at lots of DVC resorts, non-VWL and use our VWL points for it!
> 
> I would love the lake view.  No desire for the MK view.



I have to agree with you on that. Except for the time wishes is going on I would think the MK view is mostly of the parking lot. I found that to be the case when we stayed at the Contemporary MK view. The Lake View looks great all day and if we are in the hotel during wishes we will go to the rooftop lounge anyway. JMO...hope most don't feel that way too or we could see the points on the LV side go up..lol.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DisneyNutzy said:


> I have to agree with you on that. Except for the time wishes is going on I would think the MK view is mostly of the parking lot. I found that to be the case when we stayed at the Contemporary MK view. The Lake View looks great all day and if we are in the hotel during wishes we will go to the rooftop lounge anyway. JMO...hope most don't feel that way too or we could see the points on the LV side go up..lol.


 Did you happen to take any pics of your lake view? (Of course I guess you'd have to post them on another thread!)


----------



## DisneyNutzy

BWV Dreamin said:


> Did you happen to take any pics of your lake view? (Of course I guess you'd have to post them on another thread!)


Hi BWV - We didn't actually go yet. We were talking about my current reservation. I have stayed in the Contemp. before and always liked the Lake View better. You can see VWL from that side..now we are back on topic..lol.


----------



## 50 years Too!

DisneyNutzy said:


> I have to agree with you on that. Except for the time wishes is going on I would think the MK view is mostly of the parking lot. I found that to be the case when we stayed at the Contemporary MK view. The Lake View looks great all day and if we are in the hotel during wishes we will go to the rooftop lounge anyway. JMO...hope most don't feel that way too or we could see the points on the LV side go up..lol.



I agree too.  I loved the Bay Lake View.  It was especially nice in the early morning.  Just gorgeous.
Sorry, Mushka, no pictures but might get some if my son ever transfers his to my computer.

Thanks for the nice welcome backs!

Deb


----------



## jimmytammy

Great Sunday Morning, Groupies!!  May God Bless you all with a great day


----------



## Muushka




----------



## twinklebug

Escaping the rainy doldrums. My kids are both out & I'm alone to work on code that simply needed a few things added. ("Easy!" I had said, forgetting that nothing is ever as simple as it seems. ) 

So, switched off the headache - thinking of Christmas now  I just called MS and requested to be on "lake side" or "pool view" of VWL. Praying that SWA will decide to add in WL for ME return before Dec. Is it going to happen by then? doubt it, but I'll stay positive.

All we need now is a few more pics & I'll be good to get back to work.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
I've enjoyed reading the past few pages of thread and getting caught up.

Nice to see you back Deb!  A trip to the Lodge next Christmas with family sounds wonderful... we just may have to join you!

Count me in as another one happy to see the return of Maria's graphics!   I hope your computer is able to be saved. Mine has crashed too many times. Poor DH is the one that has the task of re-building. 

Thinking of you tea pot as you make your way to our favorite place. Have a nice trip! Take lots of pictures!

27 days and counting until DD's wedding. The final dress fitting is tomorrow. We saw the preliminary floral designs this week-end - gorgeous!  Another busy week for us, but all too soon, the house will be quiet, they'll be no appointments to keep or planning to do - except the next trip to Disney, of course!

Di


----------



## Dizny Dad

Don't let her kid you . . . she comments on our December trip to The Lodge more than the upcoming wedding.  I think that by the time I get home from the source of most revenue, she is tired of talking about it with DD.  The closer the wedding gets, the more of those little necessities rear their ugly heads to cause an uproar.

As for me . . .

I have been fitted for the Tux.  I drive the car to various shopping venues.  I acknowledge the checks signed by DiznyDi ($320 for mints? - Geeze Louise ).  I know the time.  I am complete.  What is the big deal?


----------



## horselover

Hi Groupies!

DiznyDi & Dad - sounds like all the plans are coming together beautifully.  Looking forward to seeing the pics in Dec.!  

Good news here.  DH went back to work today!       It's a contract job with the company he's been working for until they put him on unpaid leave.  It's only a 1 month assignment, but his boss assures him they'll place him somewhere else when it's done.  Where have I heard that before?        But, it's at least a month of a FT salary & that is much better than collecting unemployment & it saved us from having to start COBRA for our medical in Oct.

He did not unfortunately hear anything back on the permanent job in our town.  He did follow up last week, but the boss was out of town for the week.  It's possible he still might hear something this week, but DH said he got the impression that he probably would have heard from someone else to at least schedule the 2nd interview if they were interested.        He'll keep looking.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Horselover - 
We all have been wondering how things were going for your DH in the employment arena.  Thanks for sharing that good news!


----------



## Muushka

I'm happy for your husband HL, that is good news.

Dizny hubby-wife combo, love the tag-team posts .  I hope those mints are good!

I watched Father of the Bride once AGAIN the other day.  I just love George Banks.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

HL - that is good news!  I'll keep my fingers crossed that some perm. comes up in the meantime.

There sure must be alot of excitement in the Dizny household!  I hope all the planning goes well!

DD had a model horse show on Saturday and did pretty well.  She won some model horses.  She was on 

Do you think with us staying for 8 nights in June that we would have any chance at being a Flag family?


----------



## DisneyNutzy

HL- Great news about your husband going back to work.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*horselover*...glad your husband found some work.  That's great news.  

*Dizny Dad *and *DiznyDi*.....the wedding plans sound like so much fun.  Can't wait to see pics !  The $320 for mints cracked me up !!!!  Those better be some really scrumptious yummylicious mints !  


*twinklebug*...hope u get your request !  I believe lake view and pool view are also more convenient to the elevator ?   Our room this past May was all the way at the end (well..one from the end).    


*DLI*...congrats to your DD !  Hope she enjoys her prize 

Things are starting to look up for my dd at FSU.  She accepted a bid to pledge a coed service/volunteer oriented frat.   She is an official pledge now and said she has already met so many nice people.  She has been in school for 7 weeks and really had only made 2 friends.  So I think this coed frat may open up many more doors for her.   And in the long run...help to bring her out of her breakup depression.  She and I chatted on the phone until 2 am last night and she was the happiest I have heard her sound since early August.  Good feeling.......
*PS* *horselover* :  Guess what service/volunteer project my dd signed up for for Oct 10 ??  They are volunteering to help at a rescue horse shelter !   She is very excited about it.   Just wanted to share........
Oh...and still noone has fixed my laptop.  DH and DS were very busy over the weekend....so I'm still on the kids' desktop.   


Maria


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Hi Neighbors!
Is it Dec. yet! Sorry I have not been around lately I have been swamped at work with new projects etc. Cant complain I guess at least I am still working. Really looking forward to seeing everyone in Dec. and trying to see if I can do live podcast from the event via UStream but still working out the logistics but very hopeful that it can be pulled off. Ok just wanted to pop in and say hI oh well back to the mines. Hi ho hi ho its back to work I must go.
Joe


----------



## MiaSRN62

> and trying to see if I can do live podcast from the event via UStream but still working out the logistics



That would be cool !  Hope u can work it out 


Maria


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> Things are starting to look up for my dd at FSU.  She accepted a bid to pledge a coed service/volunteer oriented frat.   She is an official pledge now and said she has already met so many nice people.  She has been in school for 7 weeks and really had only made 2 friends.  So I think this coed frat may open up many more doors for her.   And in the long run...help to bring her out of her breakup depression.  She and I chatted on the phone until 2 am last night and she was the happiest I have heard her sound since early August.  Good feeling.......
> *PS* *horselover* :  Guess what service/volunteer project my dd signed up for for Oct 10 ??  They are volunteering to help at a rescue horse shelter !   She is very excited about it.   Just wanted to share........
> 
> Maria



So glad things are starting to look up for your DD.  How cool is her volunteer project!  Hope she doesn't mind getting smelly!  

Thanks for popping in WDWRR_ENGINEER.  A live podcast of the groupie meet sounds great.


----------



## DVCGeek

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Do you think with us staying for 8 nights in June that we would have any chance at being a Flag family?



What are the requirements to be Flag Family?  DW & I are staying 3 nights @ VWL in Oct (flight leaves Akron in 24 days, 11hours, 52 minutes as I write this, but whose counting?)  We don't have any kids (well, a cat and a dog, but most people don't count them despite the fact we do...) so I don't know if that makes us ineligible right off the bat.

Do you just ask when you check in?

TIA!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Hope she doesn't mind getting smelly!



Not at all horselover....at FL Tech she volunteered at the local animal shelter in Melbourne---cleaning cages and all.  She's fine with that.   Loves animals. 


Maria


----------



## Dizny Dad

DVCGeek said:


> What are the requirements to be Flag Family?  . . . . .



Just ask, and be enthusiastic! 

Ask during the check-in process.  They have a schedule that gets filled in upon request.  I am aware of no requirements such as kids or Mickey Ears (but they can't hurt - see 1st comment).

Last stay at The Lodge we were able to secure the opportunity of Flag Family with Ranger Stan!  It was an outstanding experience.  We were four adults ranging from 27 to 77.

And, yes, we had our ears on.


----------



## eliza61

Wow, what a wonderful way to start a tuesday!!  Great news from my fellow groupies.

*Joe* wonderful to hear from you.  I would love to hear a podcast.  If I can't be there it would be the next best thing.

*Horselover* Tell the fabulous Mr. HL congrats and we're rooting for him.  I see more sunny days ahead.

*Maria*  Good news on the DD front.  I too join a sorority while in college and some on my sorors have been my closets friends for the last 25 years.

Trivia time....

Grand Prix Raceway opened with the Magic Kingdom on October 1st 1971, sponsered by Goodyear, which also supplied all of the tires for the vehicles.


----------



## twinklebug

Dizny Dad said:


> As for me . . .
> 
> I have been fitted for the Tux.  I drive the car to various shopping venues.  I acknowledge the checks signed by DiznyDi (*$320 for mints? - Geeze Louise* ).  I know the time.  I am complete.  What is the big deal?





... one of the many reasons I've hinted to my kids that there's nothing wrong with eloping .


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Wow, what a wonderful way to start a tuesday!!  Great news from my fellow groupies.
> 
> *Joe* wonderful to hear from you.  I would love to hear a podcast.  If I can't be there it would be the next best thing.
> 
> *Horselover* Tell the fabulous Mr. HL congrats and we're rooting for him.  I see more sunny days ahead.
> 
> *Maria*  Good news on the DD front.  I too join a sorority while in college and some on my sorors have been my closets friends for the last 25 years.
> 
> Trivia time....
> 
> Grand Prix Raceway opened with the Magic Kingdom on October 1st 1971, sponsered by Goodyear, which also supplied all of the tires for the vehicles.



E stole all my lines!  So I just got lazy and quoted her.

Hi Joe.   Can't wait till Dec! 

Maria, again, that is great news about your daughter.  See, good things happen when Groupies are sending pixie dust!

Again, best wishes for Mr HL in the job front.


----------



## wildernessDad

Hi all.  17 days till AKV Kidani.  Wish it could be VWL.

It will be in December!  First time for my 2-year-old grand daughter!

I have a picture of the lodge decked out for Christmas as my work computer screen.  Just looking at it makes me want to add on there.  The resale prices for VWL are relatively low.  People just don't know how great it is there.  Oh well, it's their loss.

I hope everybody is finding work and that this economy will turn around quicker than it has been.


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> I have a picture of the lodge decked out for Christmas as my work computer screen.  Just looking at it makes me want to add on there.  The resale prices for VWL are relatively low.  People just don't know how great it is there.  Oh well, it's their loss.



Oooo Oooo!  Share the pic please!  Share the pic!  Dec. can't come soon enough & I'm a 1st timer for the x-mas season this yr.  

And shhhhh on how great it is!     All the better for us!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Things are starting to look up for my dd at FSU.  She accepted a bid to pledge a coed service/volunteer oriented frat.   She is an official pledge now and said she has already met so many nice people.  She has been in school for 7 weeks and really had only made 2 friends.  So I think this coed frat may open up many more doors for her.   And in the long run...help to bring her out of her breakup depression.  She and I chatted on the phone until 2 am last night and she was the happiest I have heard her sound since early August.  Good feeling.......
> 
> Maria



So glad to hear this!  It must me such a relief for you.



WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Hi Neighbors!
> Is it Dec. yet! Sorry I have not been around lately I have been swamped at work with new projects etc. Cant complain I guess at least I am still working. Really looking forward to seeing everyone in Dec. and trying to see if I can do live podcast from the event via UStream but still working out the logistics but very hopeful that it can be pulled off. Ok just wanted to pop in and say hI oh well back to the mines. Hi ho hi ho its back to work I must go.
> Joe



HI Joe!  It's good to hear from you!  Thanks for checking in.



horselover said:


> So glad things are starting to look up for your DD.  How cool is her volunteer project!  Hope she doesn't mind getting smelly!


My DD thinks there is nothing smelly about working around horses!  To her it is better than perfume!



wildernessDad said:


> Hi all.  17 days till AKV Kidani.  Wish it could be VWL.



WD I understand that.  I am glad we stayed at Kidani at least once though to experience it.  It is quite the resort.  Loved seeing the animals.  You will have a great time I'm sure!


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> My DD thinks there is nothing smelly about working around horses!  To her it is better than perfume!



I'm not sure I'd go so far as to say it's perfume but I'm pretty oblivious to the smell.  At least until I get home!  (insert holding your nose smiley!)


----------



## Dizny Dad

twinklebug said:


> ... one of the many reasons I've hinted to my kids that there's nothing wrong with eloping .



Tried that . . .you know, here's a check and a ladder.  All I heard was Daaaaaaaaad!

Really though, what better way to celebrate the milestones of ones life, _and_ create a reason for a stay at The Lodge.


----------



## wildernessDad

horselover said:


> Oooo Oooo!  Share the pic please!  Share the pic!  Dec. can't come soon enough & I'm a 1st timer for the x-mas season this yr.
> 
> And shhhhh on how great it is!     All the better for us!



I'm looking for the site that has that pic, but in the meantime, take a look at the following thread within the disboards.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1717127


----------



## draw

wildernessDad said:


> Hi all.  17 days till AKV Kidani.  Wish it could be VWL.
> 
> WildernessDad,  I had dinner with your wonderful family in May at Jiko.  I to am returning soon and wish it was VWL.  My kids chose BCV.  We have 4 groups of family and friends going in Nov all staying at BCV.  I have to admit I do love this resort also.  Have a great trip in Oct.  Are you doing the Safari again?  A definite higtlight from my May trip.    Draw


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> I'm looking for the site that has that pic, but in the meantime, take a look at the following thread within the disboards.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1717127



Thanks WildernessDad.  It will take me quite awhile to get through that thread!  People that love the Lodge as much as we do.       Have a great time on your AKV trip.


----------



## wildernessDad

draw said:


> wildernessDad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all.  17 days till AKV Kidani.  Wish it could be VWL.
> 
> WildernessDad,  I had dinner with your wonderful family in May at Jiko.  I to am returning soon and wish it was VWL.  My kids chose BCV.  We have 4 groups of family and friends going in Nov all staying at BCV.  I have to admit I do love this resort also.  Have a great trip in Oct.  Are you doing the Safari again?  A definite higtlight from my May trip.    Draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Draw! Wasn't the Safari great?  We're not staying concierge this time and we want to try Sanaa, so no Safari for us. We're doing MNSSHP for the first time though. Have fun at the BCV! It was great meeting you!
Click to expand...


----------



## jimmytammy

We are going to hopefully book at 7 mos window this Sat for BWV(dont flame me yall) and knew somebody here could give me some guidance.  We are hopin for a Standard 1 bed for early May and wondered is there any particular view we should ask for?  Any floor requests?  Anything I might be missing?  I know some of you own there and others have stayed.  It will be a shorter than norm trip, but hoping to be close to Epcot during Flower and Garden.  So any help would be great!


----------



## Muushka

Hey JT.  No suggestions, just some encouragement.  We got a 2 BR standard view for early May a few years ago!


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> We are going to hopefully book at 7 mos window this Sat for BWV(dont flame me yall) and knew somebody here could give me some guidance.  We are hopin for a Standard 1 bed for early May and wondered is there any particular view we should ask for?  Any floor requests?  Anything I might be missing?  I know some of you own there and others have stayed.  It will be a shorter than norm trip, but hoping to be close to Epcot during Flower and Garden.  So any help would be great!



Hey JT.  I'm no expert, but I'll share our experience from May.  We booked a standard studio for the 1st night.  I didn't make any requests.  We got a studio on the same level as the lobby (2nd floor I think).  Our view was of the main entrance & the canal.  It was actually a pretty good view IMHO.  We had beautiful trees right in front of our balcony.  We could see the parking lot but it wasn't a complete parking lot view.  Second night we switched to a 1BR garden/pool view room.  We were on the 1st floor.  We had a view of the back of the scary clown pool.  The only good things about that room were 1) it was a 1BR & 2) we could walk out to the pool bar.  I preferred the standard view.  If I was to stay at BWV again I wouldn't waste the pts. on pool view.  

So what am I trying to say?     I guess I would request a 2nd floor room w/a view of the canal.  Good luck!

BTW we loved being able to walk to Epcot.  Best part of staying at that resort.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

jimmytammy said:


> We are going to hopefully book at 7 mos window this Sat for BWV(dont flame me yall) and knew somebody here could give me some guidance. We are hopin for a Standard 1 bed for early May and wondered is there any particular view we should ask for? Any floor requests? Anything I might be missing? I know some of you own there and others have stayed. It will be a shorter than norm trip, but hoping to be close to Epcot during Flower and Garden. So any help would be great!


 Ask for a high floor, facing the parking lot. The further down towards the parking lot you are (away from the bus drop off) the better you can see the Epcot fireworks! Plus you will be closer to the canal/lake. Also, ask to be far away from the elevator. That will put you down towards the canal end. Those are some of the best views!!!


----------



## JESW

Here now for our 2nd stay and loving it!  We are on the 4th floor with a "view" of the road where the buses come up to the stop.  It is quiet and convenient here.  The first 2 nights we were at Kidani and our room was a loooonnnnggggg walk from everything and we had a corner savannah - not so great.

Last night we lucked out coming back from the MK as we just hopped on the boat.  The monorail was down so the other boats were packed and the brought in more buses.  It was nice to avoid all that.

Off to EPCOT now!  

Jill


----------



## Muushka

Take care of our beloved and have a great time Jill!  Say hi to Off Kilter for us .


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> We are going to hopefully book at 7 mos window this Sat for BWV(dont flame me yall) and knew somebody here could give me some guidance.  We are hopin for a Standard 1 bed for early May and wondered is there any particular view we should ask for?  Any floor requests?  Anything I might be missing?  I know some of you own there and others have stayed.  It will be a shorter than norm trip, but hoping to be close to Epcot during Flower and Garden.  So any help would be great!



No way will you get any flames from me!  We love BWV!  We also had the view of the main entrance and the little pond when we stayed at our 1BR in Jan.  It was a nice view.  I will try to get you more info when I am logged on at home.


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies! 

JT...I answered your question on the thread you started, but I think I agree about being far from the elevators at BWV.  I have to admit it was nice to be near the elevator for those quick dashes down to the lobby or out on the Boardwalk for a snack.  But all in all, I think I'd vote for being down by the tennis courts.

Maria...wonderful to hear from you and sorry about the various trials and tribulations you are going through with your student.  The good news is that your daughter seems willing to confide and share with you...don't take that for granted!  Best wishes for continued improvement in her situation...it sounds like she is back on track to enjoying her college experience.


----------



## Muushka

Speaking of Maria, I saw this yesterday and thought of Mom and Daughter:

*It is too bad that children can't stay small.

Scraped knees are much easier to fix than broken hearts.*


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey, thanks for all the replies folks.  Great help!


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> Speaking of Maria, I saw this yesterday and thought of Mom and Daughter:
> 
> *It is too bad that children can't stay small.
> 
> Scraped knees are much easier to fix than broken hearts.*



So true. This time last year I was tending to a broken heart as my daughter's "boyfriend" broke up with her on her 15th birthday. Ugh.

This year was a much happier occasion for all as she turned 16: I only had to tend to a (possible) broken ankle.


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> We are going to hopefully book at 7 mos window this Sat for BWV(dont flame me yall) . . . . . . .



You know you will take an afternoon and touch base in the Carol Pacific Room, just to assure yourselves that it is still there and to do a reality check!

Making plans are the next best thing to being there . . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> You know you will take an afternoon and touch base in the Carol Pacific Room, just to assure yourselves that it is still there and to do a reality check!
> 
> Making plans are the next best thing to being there . . . .



Oh yes, most assuredly, you know that to be true, Brother!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

JT I thought I had more pictures of our view from our room at BWV but I don't.  I also thought I took a picture of our room number but I didn't.  I figured I would at least post these pictures for you for now and I will look through my stuff for the room number if you want it.  I would have preferred a boardwalk view but I did really like the view we had.  We saw some fireworks but I wouldn't let that be the reason for picking this view.  Sorry the pictures are a bit dark.


----------



## blossomz

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Hi Neighbors!
> Is it Dec. yet! Sorry I have not been around lately I have been swamped at work with new projects etc. Cant complain I guess at least I am still working. Really looking forward to seeing everyone in Dec. and trying to see if I can do live podcast from the event via UStream but still working out the logistics but very hopeful that it can be pulled off. Ok just wanted to pop in and say hI oh well back to the mines. Hi ho hi ho its back to work I must go.
> Joe



I would love it if you could do this!  All of us "wish we could be there too-ers!"!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hope everyone has a great day!!



Thanks JT.

Well, we have not let unemployment get us down.  We canceled our cruise for Dec after VWL, but we just booked a great deal for the time period before VWL.  Couldn't help it.  Brand new ship, awesome cruise line, snagged a larger balcony for an 11 nighter!!!  We gave up our Aqua Class (lots of perks), but were still able to get a wonderful cabin for less than the 7 night one on a ship that is a year newer.  No brainer!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> Thanks JT.
> 
> Well, we have not let unemployment get us down.  We canceled our cruise for Dec after VWL, but we just booked a great deal for the time period before VWL.  Couldn't help it.  Brand new ship, awesome cruise line, snagged a larger balcony for an 11 nighter!!!  We gave up our Aqua Class (lots of perks), but were still able to get a wonderful cabin for less than the 7 night one on a ship that is a year newer.  No brainer!



Congrats on the cruise! Take a look at my new ticker! I just booked the 10 night DCL Meditteranean for 2011!!! Where are you cruising too?


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> Congrats on the cruise! Take a look at my new ticker! I just booked the 10 night DCL Meditteranean for 2011!!!



Congratulations!  Now that will be one awesome cruise.  Want me to put you on the cruise dates??


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> Congratulations!  Now that will be one awesome cruise.  Want me to put you on the cruise dates??



Sure! Sailing June 8-18, 2011!


----------



## Muushka

Got it!  Dancing banana and all!

And the correct year!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

OK - 19 days out from the big event.  You can hear the wedding bells already when you stand on our porch (or the foyer for that matter).

DiznyDi is very busy.  Each day something else pops up to keep her on the edge.  but really, I think she has done a great job in covering it all.

DD is busy nesting at FSL's home.  We recently moved quite a bit of stuff over (2 hr trip) and she just has to have everthing in place, so spends her days there finding those places.  I think the house raised up by 2" after the last load.  DD joins FSL in his new full time pastorate when she can in ministering to the flock, but still has duties here at the home church.  (They hate to see her go, but take of these things before you do).  

FSL is now in the swing of his full time Pastorate and is VERY busy taking care of business, so to speak.  I am always impressed with him as no matter what happens he always has a big smile on his face, and kind words to share.

The new community of Faith DD & FSL are serving gave them a shower last weekend.  They obviously love these two very much.  They were generous in both deed and prayers.

As for me, I peaked into the check book (located in DiznyDi's purse) and was happy to discover that there were only a few checks on the pad left.  That was more than 12 hours ago, and 19 days is a long time.  And she knows where the refills are kept.


----------



## blossomz

How exciting!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

JT...good day to you as well and hoping you're able to secure a standard view at BWV for May !  I know they can be a little tough to get.  I can't help u with the view requests.  We only have stayed at BWV once (2004) and had a preferred view room with a standard room view imho.  We were all the way at the end of the hall (as far from the elevator as one could get) and our view was of the valet parking lot primarily.   If we stood out on our balcony and turned to the right we could see the TOT which was cool.  But we had to be out on the balcony to see it.   




> Maria...wonderful to hear from you and sorry about the various trials and tribulations you are going through with your student. The good news is that your daughter seems willing to confide and share with you...don't take that for granted! Best wishes for continued improvement in her situation...it sounds like she is back on track to enjoying her college experience.


Thanks so much Granny 
She is getting better every day.  She emailed me last night, saying she had a dream and she felt like she was finally able to "move on" with her life.  She has decided to pledge a sorority.  She had originally missed the registration date to rush due to this breakup.  But in keeping in contact with the girls at the sorority---they suprised her last Sunday when they handed her an envelope with a bid to pledge.   She was so suprised they had made an exception to the rule and invited her to join.  So, it FINALLY looks like things are looking up.  Thanks. 




> It is too bad that children can't stay small.
> 
> Scraped knees are much easier to fix than broken hearts.


Love it Muushka....and having lived through both these, I can honestly say I agree.  I'll take the days when they were little any day !




> but we just booked a great deal for the time period before VWL. Couldn't help it. Brand new ship, awesome cruise line, snagged a larger balcony for an 11 nighter!!!


Awesome Muushka and very exciting !!!!  can I come with you ?  


Dizny Dad...thanks for keeping us updated with all the wedding plans.  I love hearing all about it.  Sounds like they had a really nice shower.  

Happy to OFF from work today....this weekend was rough in the Delivery Room and kicked my butt !  

Maria


----------



## jimmytammy

Could you remove us from the March VWL trip and also the cruise in March.  But add us back in for May 2-7 at BWV.  We are hoping to add a few nights to Universal on the same trip but need to book it 1st.

Thank you!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Thanks JT.
> 
> Well, we have not let unemployment get us down.  We canceled our cruise for Dec after VWL, but we just booked a great deal for the time period before VWL.  Couldn't help it.  Brand new ship, awesome cruise line, snagged a larger balcony for an 11 nighter!!!  We gave up our Aqua Class (lots of perks), but were still able to get a wonderful cabin for less than the 7 night one on a ship that is a year newer.  No brainer!




I'm telling you Muush,  you've gotta look into doing this professionally.  There has got to be a market for people like me who can't spot a bargain unless it was a 2X4 upside the head.  



Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi is very busy.  Each day something else pops up to keep her on the edge.  but really, I think she has done a great job in covering it all.
> 
> DD is busy nesting at FSL's home.  We recently moved quite a bit of stuff over (2 hr trip) and she just has to have everthing in place, so spends her days there finding those places.  I think the house raised up by 2" after the last load.  DD joins FSL in his new full time pastorate when she can in ministering to the flock, but still has duties here at the home church.  (They hate to see her go, but take of these things before you do).
> 
> FSL is now in the swing of his full time Pastorate and is VERY busy taking care of business, so to speak.  I am always impressed with him as no matter what happens he always has a big smile on his face, and kind words to share.
> 
> The new community of Faith DD & FSL are serving gave them a shower last weekend.  They obviously love these two very much.  They were generous in both deed and prayers.
> 
> *As for me, I peaked into the check book (located in DiznyDi's purse) and was happy to discover that there were only a few checks on the pad left.  That was more than 12 hours ago, and 19 days is a long time.  And she knows where the refills are kept*.




Thanks for sharing the wedding plans Dad.  It is absolutely wonderful reading them.  Your DD & SL sound so happy..  Some how I'm thinking, I'm seeing the results of some pretty awesome parenting.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> OK - 19 days out from the big event.  You can hear the wedding bells already when you stand on our porch (or the foyer for that matter).
> 
> DiznyDi is very busy.  Each day something else pops up to keep her on the edge.  but really, I think she has done a great job in covering it all.
> 
> DD is busy nesting at FSL's home.  We recently moved quite a bit of stuff over (2 hr trip) and she just has to have everthing in place, so spends her days there finding those places.  I think the house raised up by 2" after the last load.  DD joins FSL in his new full time pastorate when she can in ministering to the flock, but still has duties here at the home church.  (They hate to see her go, but take of these things before you do).
> 
> FSL is now in the swing of his full time Pastorate and is VERY busy taking care of business, so to speak.  I am always impressed with him as no matter what happens he always has a big smile on his face, and kind words to share.
> 
> The new community of Faith DD & FSL are serving gave them a shower last weekend.  They obviously love these two very much.  They were generous in both deed and prayers.
> 
> As for me, I peaked into the check book (located in DiznyDi's purse) and was happy to discover that there were only a few checks on the pad left.  That was more than 12 hours ago, and 19 days is a long time.  And she knows where the refills are kept.



Your daughter's fiance sounds like a very nice guy, as does his future FIL.
Keep an eye on those checks! 



MiaSRN62 said:


> Awesome Muushka and very exciting !!!!  can I come with you ?
> 
> 
> Maria



Of course!!!



jimmytammy said:


> Could you remove us from the March VWL trip and also the cruise in March.  But add us back in for May 2-7 at BWV.  We are hoping to add a few nights to Universal on the same trip but need to book it 1st.
> 
> Thank you!



Got it JT



eliza61 said:


> I'm telling you Muush,  you've gotta look into doing this professionally.  There has got to be a market for people like me who can't spot a bargain unless it was a 2X4 upside the head.



You know, Mr Muush has must have said a thousand times that I should be doing exactly that!  
If you ever get the old man to commit to the sea, let me know.  I'll find you a deal!


----------



## tea pot

Hey Groupies!!!
Just got back from DN's wedding shower and girls only trip to our Beloved Lodge. What can I say it was a perfect mix of family, church family and friends.  To top it off  with a visit to the Mouse.  Life is Good

I have an Important message .....*A Big Hello from Ranger Stan*  He sends a *Big Shout Out to JimmyTammy, Muushka and all the groupies.*  He would like me to tell you that *his last day will be October 31st *
He said that he planned to talk to Jimmy some time next week and that he is looking forward to our Meet in December  
We were so glad to finally meet him 

PS Trying to post pics... I'm having some challenges ...will keep trying


----------



## Muushka

Awwww.  Thanks TP for the RS update!  I can't wait till our meet in December.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks so much for the Ranger Stan update Teapot !  I wish I had had the opportunity to meet him over the years.  

Sounds like u had a great time and hope you can post pics soon 

Maria


----------



## MaryJ

tea pot said:


> Hey Groupies!!!
> Just got back from DN's wedding shower and girls only trip to our Beloved Lodge. What can I say it was a perfect mix of family, church family and friends.  To top it off  with a visit to the Mouse.  Life is Good
> 
> I have an Important message .....*A Big Hello from Ranger Stan*  He sends a *Big Shout Out to JimmyTammy, Muushka and all the groupies.*  He would like me to tell you that *his last day will be October 31st *
> He said that he planned to talk to Jimmy some time next week and that he is looking forward to our Meet in December
> We were so glad to finally meet him
> 
> PS Trying to post pics... I'm having some challenges ...will keep trying



Boo Hoo!  I'll just miss him!  We check in on Nov. 5th.


----------



## tea pot

Thanks Maria and Muushka.  So sorry you'll miss him MaryJ 

A new view from the beach at our Beloved Lodge






Here he is Our Ranger Stan, I met up with him just as he finished with the flag family for that day. What a truly great guy 






OK now to read back and catch up 

take care groupies


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for the RS and VWL fix!


----------



## eliza61

Thanks for the pictures Teapot.  I haven't my Ranger Stan but him and the gentleman from BCV's whom I did get to meet are truly the things that make the world special.

Need some pixie dust today groupies.  One of my coworkers son was injured in Afghanistan this weekend.  He's a gunner (marines) and their vehicle hit a IED. and my other coworker lost his grand baby.  She was a premie and developed complications Sunday.    Blue Monday on Tuesday.  
I swear at this rate I'm never gonna quit drinking.  I hate bad news.


----------



## tea pot

*Elzia* Prayers and Pixie Dust coming your way for your co-workers    Life can truly be hard at times and just not fair.

I'm sure you're talking about Art the greeter at the Beach Club..... a really sweet man with one great smile.. I'll see if I can dig up a picture of him.


----------



## Muushka

That is some serious pixie dust needed for these sad stories.  Prayers for both families.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Thanks for the pictures Teapot.  I haven't my Ranger Stan but him and the gentleman from BCV's whom I did get to meet are truly the things that make the world special.
> 
> Need some pixie dust today groupies.  One of my coworkers son was injured in Afghanistan this weekend.  He's a gunner (marines) and their vehicle hit a IED. and my other coworker lost his grand baby.  She was a premie and developed complications Sunday.    Blue Monday on Tuesday.
> I swear at this rate I'm never gonna quit drinking.  I hate bad news.



Sorry to hear this.  Prayers will be coming their way.

I heard on another thread that Art is retiring pretty soon too.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> Thanks for the pictures Teapot.  I haven't my Ranger Stan but him and the gentleman from BCV's whom I did get to meet are truly the things that make the world special.
> 
> Need some pixie dust today groupies.  One of my coworkers son was injured in Afghanistan this weekend.  He's a gunner (marines) and their vehicle hit a IED. and my other coworker lost his grand baby.  She was a premie and developed complications Sunday.    Blue Monday on Tuesday.
> I swear at this rate I'm never gonna quit drinking.  I hate bad news.



Our hearts cry for the loss of any children, and our prayers go out to the parents left to understand why.  And we thank all those who serve.  Let your coworkers know that there are many who care.


----------



## jimmytammy

tea pot said:


> Hey Groupies!!!
> Just got back from DN's wedding shower and girls only trip to our Beloved Lodge. What can I say it was a perfect mix of family, church family and friends.  To top it off  with a visit to the Mouse.  Life is Good
> 
> I have an Important message .....*A Big Hello from Ranger Stan*  He sends a *Big Shout Out to JimmyTammy, Muushka and all the groupies.*  He would like me to tell you that *his last day will be October 31st *
> He said that he planned to talk to Jimmy some time next week and that he is looking forward to our Meet in December
> We were so glad to finally meet him
> 
> PS Trying to post pics... I'm having some challenges ...will keep trying


Thanks Teapot for the Ranger Stan update.  I spoke with him about 3 weeks ago, but had to keep it under my hat about the date.  Im glad he has gone public with it so others can be sure to see him before he goes.  He told me that his boss lady, the one who coaxed him over from Ft. Wilderness all those yrs ago was going to hold a special party for him on the 5th and needed him to come in that day, which would have been this past Mon.  She told him he could take off today to make up for it.  Apparently that day held some signifigance in his yrs as a CM.  

Sadly we are losing him and Art the Greeter at BC all in the same month.  Saw where he is retiring the 17th.  2 guys that will never quite be replaceable.

I guess it wasnt as difficult to book that 1 bed in May at BWV for us knowing Ranger Stan wont be at "home"

Eliza

Please tell your coworkers we are praying for them.


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Need some pixie dust today groupies.  One of my coworkers son was injured in Afghanistan this weekend.  He's a gunner (marines) and their vehicle hit a IED. and my other coworker lost his grand baby.  She was a premie and developed complications Sunday.    Blue Monday on Tuesday.
> I swear at this rate I'm never gonna quit drinking.  I hate bad news.



Prayers & moose dust coming their way.


----------



## pilgrimr

We just got back from our first trip to VWL.  My wife and I feel in love with the place.  Now we have been to many of the different resorts at WDW (we always love to try new places), but this was the first place that we really felt at home and comfortable.  We decided that when we decide to add on we will find points at VWL.  I have heard many people talk about it being great but now I understand.  It may be a while before we get back but we will.


----------



## Muushka

pilgrimr said:


> We just got back from our first trip to VWL.  My wife and I feel in love with the place.  Now we have been to many of the different resorts at WDW (we always love to try new places), but this was the first place that we really felt at home and comfortable.  We decided that when we decide to add on we will find points at VWL.  I have heard many people talk about it being great but now I understand.  It may be a while before we get back but we will.



You sound just like a Groupie!  As some have said, "It speaks to my heart"
And you sound like a perfect candidate for the VWL Groupie siggy!  Please feel free to grab him.  
Pull up a rocking chair and visit often.

PS once declared a Groupie, trip reports and pictures are required.


----------



## jimmytammy

pilgrimr said:


> We just got back from our first trip to VWL.  My wife and I feel in love with the place.  Now we have been to many of the different resorts at WDW (we always love to try new places), but this was the first place that we really felt at home and comfortable.  We decided that when we decide to add on we will find points at VWL.  I have heard many people talk about it being great but now I understand.  It may be a while before we get back but we will.



A big WELCOME to the groupies!!

We are sorta partial to the place ourselves


----------



## Granny

TeaPot...thanks for the update on Ranger Stan.  What a jewel he has been.    They've got some really big shoes to fill there!

pilgrimr...welcome to the Groupies thread.  You have uncovered what all of us here already know so well.  WL/VWL is a genuinely perfectly themed resort with the ability to soothe the spirit.  WELCOME!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

I found us this AM on page 2 . . . . what were we doing there.  We must have fallen asleep dreaming about our next trips to The World.


----------



## bobbiwoz

eliza61 said:


> Thanks for the pictures Teapot.  I haven't my Ranger Stan but him and the gentleman from BCV's whom I did get to meet are truly the things that make the world special.
> 
> Need some pixie dust today groupies.  One of my coworkers son was injured in Afghanistan this weekend.  He's a gunner (marines) and their vehicle hit a IED. and my other coworker lost his grand baby.  She was a premie and developed complications Sunday.    Blue Monday on Tuesday.
> I swear at this rate I'm never gonna quit drinking.  I hate bad news.



I'm sorry to read this. Will keep these people in my prayers.

Bobbi


----------



## Granny

It's been raining for about 30 hours solid and it is just adding to the whole area's sports despair (no, I still cannot believe that Holliday dropped that ball last night!  ).  

So, a little balm for the soul this morning as I retreat to my happy place...


----------



## Muushka

What Holliday?  What ball Granny?  I have only had one cup of coffee......


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> What Holliday?  What ball Granny?  I have only had one cup of coffee......



I think you'll need more than coffee here, 

you'll need an infusion of beer, hotdogs and popcorn to figure this one out.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> It's been raining for about 30 hours solid and it is just adding to the whole area's sports despair (no, I still cannot believe that Holliday dropped that ball last night!  ).
> 
> I can relate Granny.  It is cold, our heater isn't working we are supposed to get snow this weekend and the Phillies lost yesterday too.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> What Holliday?  What ball Granny?  I have only had one cup of coffee......



Sorry Barb...I was referring to the Cardinal's baseball game last night that went from victory to defeat because of one poor fielding play.  Just a depressing thing in these parts.  




			
				twinklebug said:
			
		

> I think you'll need more than coffee here,
> 
> you'll need an infusion of beer, hotdogs and popcorn to figure this one out.



Good point!  I think I'll skip the morning coffee and go right to a cold Budweiser!  I can sit out on the WL beach and watch the sunrise and all will be right in the world...


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Granny 

(At first I was afraid that the NYE ball in NYC fell by mistake, no joke!  
Then I noticed that Holliday had 2 L's in it and deduced it might be sports related)


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> Thanks Granny
> 
> (At first I was afraid that the NYE ball in NYC fell by mistake, no joke!
> Then I noticed that Holliday had 2 L's in it and deduced it might be sports related)


 You better go get that second cup -o-jo!!!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Good point!  I think I'll skip the morning coffee and go right to a cold Budweiser!  I can sit out on the WL beach and watch the sunrise and all will be right in the world...



Thanks Granny!  I needed that.


----------



## tea pot

Thanks *Dizny Dad* for saving us from page 2
and a BIG thanks to *Granny* for bringing us back to Our Happy Place..
I'm with you Muushka??? I need more tea and it's NOON... does this have something to do with the Red Sox??? help *Horselover*?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

5 inches of snow today!!!!  Yuck!!!!

You all know where I wish I was right now!


----------



## blossomz

Morning groupies!  I cannot believe Stan actually has a last day...I've also met Art and he too was great.  

It is sunny and chilly here in these parts.

Eliza..hang in there..your groupies are with you!

Muush..wish I had more travel plans waiting..unfortunately we are a little in limbo with our schedules and cannot book anything just yet...but soon...I hope!!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> 5 inches of snow today!!!!  Yuck!!!!
> 
> You all know where I wish I was right now!





Global warming.....



blossomz said:


> Morning groupies!  I cannot believe Stan actually has a last day...I've also met Art and he too was great.
> 
> It is sunny and chilly here in these parts.
> 
> Eliza..hang in there..your groupies are with you!
> 
> Muush..wish I had more travel plans waiting..unfortunately we are a little in limbo with our schedules and cannot book anything just yet...but soon...I hope!!



Awwwww, I wish you had some for me to add.


----------



## Happydinks

Hey there Groupies!

Have just been  after being away for a bit -- geez, what you miss in a week!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> 5 inches of snow today!!!!  Yuck!!!!



Seriously!?!?!? A reminder why we moved South from NJ.  A little cool here today - 68 and sunny.  Gorgeous fall day.

*Eliza* - so sorry to hear of your co-workers heatbreak.  We hope that the "soldier son" is on his road to recovery at this point.  Our thoughts and prayers go out to him and all of our troops serving for their safety and well being.  For the family who lost the grandbaby - what can we say.  Parents never expect to outlive their (grand)children...and losing a child ranks above losing a spouse.  They are in our prayers.

*Muushka* - you are amazing in scooping up the deals!  Here's the business - hire yourself out for a percentage of the savings you can get people on their trips!  You'd be great at it!

9.5 days until our trip -- and doesn't look like any of our waitlists are coming through.  Would have been nice to stay at BLT - but right now - 10 days at the Lodge is just what the doctor ordered.  92 degrees there today - can't wait!

Have a good (better) week all!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Brrrr...but I'm so glad that DH never convinced me to move to Denver.  I cannot imagine what it will be like at game time tonight.  However, 

Go Phillies!


I was able to change my spring break reservation from a value studio at AKV, where I was going to be solo,  to a studio at VWL today.  DSis told me yesterday that she could definitely come for 3 nights, so I thought that was reason to upgrade a bit!  My Spring break usually has cool chilly weather, and I thought how lovely it would be to be at VWL, and it was available.DSis and I are good traveling companions, so this works out very well.  

Hope things are looking up for everyone.

Bobbi


----------



## twinklebug

DLI: what's this word: "snow" I think I remember it, but every spring I wipe my memory clear of the bad stuff.

The chill is hitting MA this weekend. Yesterday started off nice, but as I stood out with the scouts selling popcorn yesterday (4 hours) the wind whipped the chill into me. DS wants to go pull 2 more double shifts later this month and next.  Oh boy! I'm going to need something heavier than my wool coats I commute to work in.  

The kids (about 19 of them spread out over 4 stores earned over $3400 in sales yesterday! That's 70% profit to the troop! I'm so proud of them and all the wonderful folk who bought and made donations! (even the grumpy old guy who gave my son a lecture about hard work and not asking for handouts, hehe) I tried telling the man my son has to earn every dollar I give him through chores (no allowance here)... but the lecture continued for 5 more minutes  Nice man, his heart was in the right place. 

Although I felt great yesterday, my spirit is drained today. Achy knees, headache, backache and I was up at 5am testing our computer systems for work. Blah. I'm lost trying to code something I have no clue about now.

*Any cool VWL or even Ft. W pics out there* to pick me up?  I'll see If I can upload a couple of my favs to share today. So many images, so little time... or concentration


----------



## pilgrimr

Muushka said:


> You sound just like a Groupie!  As some have said, "It speaks to my heart"
> And you sound like a perfect candidate for the VWL Groupie siggy!  Please feel free to grab him.
> Pull up a rocking chair and visit often.
> 
> PS once declared a Groupie, trip reports and pictures are required.



Thanks.  We were there for just 3 nights at the villa as were celebrating our anniversary.  We went w/out our kids so it was a very romantic place to stay.  We had a studio on the first floor not too far away from the villas lobby.  The whole place is fantastic.  We enjoyed the fact that the resort is not too big (as compared to some others we have been in).  I did get a chance to talk to Ranger Stan for a little bit and talk about the resort and his experience there.

Here are some pictures I took.  They are not as good as some of the ones already posted.





























Hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## DVCGeek

Wow, sorry to hear about the losses (sports & worse) going on for people here.

Odd about Ranger Stan & Art in the same month.  I will be @ the Lodge Friday afternoon Oct. 23rd checking out Mon. the 26th; I wonder if I'll get a chance to meet him & wish him well...

Best wishes (and for warmth were applicable) to everyone!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happydinks said:


> 9.5 days until our trip -- and doesn't look like any of our waitlists are coming through.  Would have been nice to stay at BLT - but right now - 10 days at the Lodge is just what the doctor ordered.  92 degrees there today - can't wait!
> 
> Have a good (better) week all!


Wow you are getting close!  I wish I was heading to the Lodge in 9 days!!!!  I hope you have a great, well deserved trip!



bobbiwoz said:


> Brrrr...but I'm so glad that DH never convinced me to move to Denver.  I cannot imagine what it will be like at game time tonight.  However,
> 
> Go Phillies!
> Bobbi



I agree!!!!



twinklebug said:


> DLI: what's this word: "snow" I think I remember it, but every spring I wipe my memory clear of the bad stuff.
> 
> The kids (about 19 of them spread out over 4 stores earned over $3400 in sales yesterday! That's 70% profit to the troop! I'm so proud of them and all the wonderful folk who bought and made donations! (even the grumpy old guy who gave my son a lecture about hard work and not asking for handouts, hehe) I tried telling the man my son has to earn every dollar I give him through chores (no allowance here)... but the lecture continued for 5 more minutes  Nice man, his heart was in the right place.



Yea I was hoping to not have to use that 4 letter word for quite some time myself!!!  It sounds as if your son and the other boys were working hard yesterday.  That's nice that they did so well.


----------



## jimmytammy

Tammy and I just got back from the Panthers game.  And though it was ugly, we will take our 1st win!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Congratulations to your troop, twinklebug!!!  Thank heavens for people like you who help the kids grow up and have fun!

I love the picures pilgrimr, thank you!

Bobbi


----------



## twinklebug

bobbiwoz said:


> Congratulations to your troop, twinklebug!!!  Thank heavens for people like you who help the kids grow up and have fun!



What I did was a drop in the bucket compared to the dedication of the Scout Master & Mrs. Master. With almost 50 kids in the troop, they & thier staff of assistant leaders are incredible.  

Finally found some of my pics I promised to share, not the favs yet (or even any in focus LOL) ... we'll start with the wet ones because, even rainy days at VWL are better than the best ones at work... 

Main pool:
Backside of the slide... Hey - no running!





Mom's view of the activities: camped out under an umbrella watching the mist come down





Came out blurry - so made the best of it 





This wouldn't have been too bad if I could have moved some trash bins


----------



## Dizny Dad

Sorry to break the stride here, but an Update:

Saturday was the Bridal shower at the church, put on by the Maid of Honor and Matron of Honor.  A good time was had by all, but that story needs to come from DiznyDi.

The men, on the other hand, met at our home south of town, where they could find great food grilling, a nice cracking fire, spud guns, hoops to shoot; all sorts of men stuff to keep us busy and out of the ladies' hair.

We needed to "sear the mammal flesh", see flamage, shoot stuff, express athletic prowess, BECAUSE WE ARE MEN!  At 4:30, everyone left to pick-up their wives and girlfriends, BECAUSE THEY SAID SO.  But they all left saying that the women had had enough, it was time they ended it! (you know manly things to say, even though we all knew we were just doing what we were told)

A good time was had by all.  The groom was held up in stories and in prayer.  Those in attendance gave advice (who was the guy that said "Run"?).  Some told stories of the groom's past.  Fellowship was enjoyed by all, BECAUSE WE ARE MEN!

Yes dear, I'm done.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Sorry to break the stride here, but an Update:
> 
> Saturday was the Bridal shower at the church, put on by the Maid of Honor and Matron of Honor.  A good time was had by all, but that story needs to come from DiznyDi.
> 
> The men, on the other hand, met at our home south of town, where they could find great food grilling, a nice cracking fire, spud guns, hoops to shoot; all sorts of men stuff to keep us busy and out of the ladies' hair.
> 
> We needed to "sear the mammal flesh", see flamage, shoot stuff, express athletic prowess, BECAUSE WE ARE MEN!  At 4:30, everyone left to pick-up their wives and girlfriends, BECAUSE THEY SAID SO.  But they all left saying that the women had had enough, it was time they ended it! (you know manly things to say, even though we all knew we were just doing what we were told)
> 
> A good time was had by all.  The groom was held up in stories and in prayer.  Those in attendance gave advice (who was the guy that said "Run"?).  Some told stories of the groom's past.  Fellowship was enjoyed by all, BECAUSE WE ARE MEN!
> 
> Yes dear, I'm done.



Mr Muush, too shy to register, says 

Muush says   Too funny.


----------



## Happydinks

Morning Everyone!

Quick question -- thought that anyone in the know about this would be here.  Is there any computer access on property in WDW?  We don't have a laptop but I may need access one day while we are there, and didn't know if there was a "business center" where a PC could be used.  Anyone got any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happydinks said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> Quick question -- thought that anyone in the know about this would be here.  Is there any computer access on property in WDW?  We don't have a laptop but I may need access one day while we are there, and didn't know if there was a "business center" where a PC could be used.  Anyone got any idea?
> 
> Thanks!



Great question.  I have found a few WiFi places, but had my own equipment to access it.  Can't say I have ever seen a business center at WDW resorts!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dizny Dad said:


> Sorry to break the stride here, but an Update:
> 
> Saturday was the Bridal shower at the church, put on by the Maid of Honor and Matron of Honor.  A good time was had by all, but that story needs to come from DiznyDi.
> 
> The men, on the other hand, met at our home south of town, where they could find great food grilling, a nice cracking fire, spud guns, hoops to shoot; all sorts of men stuff to keep us busy and out of the ladies' hair.
> 
> We needed to "sear the mammal flesh", see flamage, shoot stuff, express athletic prowess, BECAUSE WE ARE MEN!  At 4:30, everyone left to pick-up their wives and girlfriends, BECAUSE THEY SAID SO.  But they all left saying that the women had had enough, it was time they ended it! (you know manly things to say, even though we all knew we were just doing what we were told)
> 
> A good time was had by all.  The groom was held up in stories and in prayer.  Those in attendance gave advice (who was the guy that said "Run"?).  Some told stories of the groom's past.  Fellowship was enjoyed by all, BECAUSE WE ARE MEN!
> 
> Yes dear, I'm done.







Happydinks said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> Quick question -- thought that anyone in the know about this would be here.  Is there any computer access on property in WDW?  We don't have a laptop but I may need access one day while we are there, and didn't know if there was a "business center" where a PC could be used.  Anyone got any idea?
> 
> Thanks!



I haven't seen one either.


----------



## DVCGeek

Happydinks said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> Quick question -- thought that anyone in the know about this would be here.  Is there any computer access on property in WDW?  We don't have a laptop but I may need access one day while we are there, and didn't know if there was a "business center" where a PC could be used.  Anyone got any idea?
> 
> Thanks!



There are several, though i haven't used any of them.  Closest I ever got was buying a stamp from the one at Grand Californian Hotel, and that's the wrong coast!  

Anyway, hopefully this helps:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/Wdwinfo/Resorts/Businesscenters.htm


----------



## Happydinks

DVCGeek said:


> Anyway, hopefully this helps:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/Wdwinfo/Resorts/Businesscenters.htm



Thanks so much for the link!  Should have known there'd be something on the DIS about it!


----------



## twinklebug

before reaching the grand lobby - the ME drop off roadway






and the sheer height of this roof makes me feel like an ant





betting this shot would look great at night




that's
a
Tall
roof


----------



## Granny

twinklebug...thanks so much for the photos.  Just what I needed on a Monday!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Folks

Ranger Stan called last night.  We spoke for several minutes about his upcoming retirement.  I asked if he was looking forward to it.  He said he was, but with mixed emotions, as he was going to be leaving behind something he really enjoys, being at the Lodge and seeing all the friendly faces.  

I asked him if he was hoping to keep his uniform, and he replied in hopes, but especially would like the hat.  I told him if for some reason they dont we would protest on his behalf  But in talking about that subject, I did in a more serious tone(which is real unusual for me)mention how it would be nice if WL were to place his hat with a picture of him behind one of those glass frames like they keep the head dresses in.  IMO it would be in honor of him.

I went on to share how we feel he will be irreplaceable.  He is always humbled by kind words expressed towards him, which makes you love him even more.  And I mentioned that Art over at the BC was retiring the 17th.  He was unaware of it, and was glad to know.  He was gonna give him a call or go by to see him before he leaves.  

Stan mentioned the Groupie meet on Dec 8th, has it on his calendar, said his sweetie Carolyn will be there also, and they are both looking forward to it, and to seeing and meeting the groupies.

One more thing, I posted a few days back about his manager having a party on his behalf.  It was Oct 5th, it was his 20 yr anniv. as being a CM.  Also, they are having a party in his honor on Oct 30 that he isnt supposed to know about at the Lodge.

He says if anyone is going to be there between now and the 31st please say hello.


----------



## Muushka

Oh JT, how lucky RS is to have such a good friend in you and your family.  My eyes got a little foggy reading your post.  
No, it isn't the steam from my coffee.  

I hope that WL does as you suggested.  What a tribute to such a kind soul and someone who has spread that nature throughout the lodge for so many years.

He will be missed.


----------



## Muushka

twinklebug said:


> before reaching the grand lobby - the ME drop off roadway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the sheer height of this roof makes me feel like an ant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> betting this shot would look great at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's
> a
> Tall
> roof



twinklebug!  Love the photos!  You are like me and Mr Muush.  We like the unusual.  And really love the unusual, low light!  
You have inspired us!


----------



## eliza61

Happy Tuesday Groupies.

No news, I'm totally boring.  Thanks for the pictures, they always brighten up my day.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Happy Tuesday Groupies.
> 
> No news, I'm totally boring.  Thanks for the pictures, they always brighten up my day.



Boring is not a word I would use to describe you Eliza!!!

JT thanks for the Ranger Stan update.  I sure do regret not getting to meet him.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Good morning groupies!  It's a rainy day here in NV but at least it's not snow (yet)!  Winds are really supposed to start ripping it up shortly and I can't wait.  We have one window on the wind side that always leaks when it's rainy and windy but it is better than the old windows where we had to pull out the buckets!

I spent 4 days last week at DL on a solo trip to check out the new west coast home and DL at Halloween.  Had a great time and VGC is wonderful!  I think that any groupie would feel at home very quick!!!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good morning groupies!  It's a rainy day here in NV but at least it's not snow (yet)!  Winds are really supposed to start ripping it up shortly and I can't wait.  We have one window on the wind side that always leaks when it's rainy and windy but it is better than the old windows where we had to pull out the buckets!
> 
> I spent 4 days last week at DL on a solo trip to check out the new west coast home and DL at Halloween.  Had a great time and VGC is wonderful!  I think that any groupie would feel at home very quick!!!



VGC is about the only way I will get Mr Muush to the west coast!  They look beautiful


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> He says if anyone is going to be there between now and the 31st please say hello.



We're going to have lunch over at Roaring Fork this Sunday, so we'll look for him then!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I spent 4 days last week at DL on a solo trip to check out the new west coast home and DL at Halloween.  Had a great time and VGC is wonderful!  I think that any groupie would feel at home very quick!!!



Got any pictures?

WD - Hope you have a great trip!!!!  Give our regards to Ranger Stan!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> We're going to have lunch over at Roaring Fork this Sunday, so we'll look for him then!



Unfortunately, he is only there Wed-Sat from 7 til 4.  If there is any way to slip by there any of those days, he would be glad to see you.  He does FF from 8 til 8:45, then Wonders of Lodge tour from 9 til 10.  Hangs around the lobby or just outside the big doors til about 1, eats lunch til 1:30, hangs around til about 3, eats a snack to tide him over til dinner, then leaves at 4.  I only know this cause I always try to see him at least most days while there.  I know his schedule better than mine

Muushka

I mentioned to Tammy while getting our walk a few minutes ago how it will always be home, but with Stan gone, there will always be something amiss.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> snip........
> 
> Muushka
> 
> I mentioned to Tammy while getting our walk a few minutes ago how it will always be home, but with Stan gone, there will always be something amiss.


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Stopping by. I have never stayed at the Wilderness Lodge, but hope to very soon. 
I've already bought a WL comforter and shower curtain from www.ownthemagic.com! 

So as you can see I'm trying to get a head start and would like to become a WL Groupie if you will have me


----------



## jimmytammy

thesupersmartguy said:


> Stopping by. I have never stayed at the Wilderness Lodge, but hope to very soon.
> I've already bought a WL comforter and shower curtain from www.ownthemagic.com!
> 
> So as you can see I'm trying to get a head start and would like to become a WL Groupie if you will have me



In the words of Dr. Nigel Channing over at the Imagination Institute,
WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME!!

Thanks for the heads up about the comforter.  Just got me one too!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies 

Sorry I've been MIA recently... I have kept up with the thread every evening as I collapse in my chair after a long day. It's always so refreshing to get my head in a different direction. I've enjoyed seeing the pics that have been posted.

At the moment, the dust has settled and we're just counting down the days until DD's wedding. All plans have been made, cake, pies and apple cider ordered, linens, fountains and cookie tiers rented, DH even scheduled a full cleaning for his car for the big day.  We have a 5 ft. celebration Mickey dressed in top hat and tails that will be behind the wheel of DH's black Ford Edge as it sits in the church parking lot.

The newly married couple will be staying at VWL from the 27th until the 30th when they move over to SSR. So if you're headed to the World and you see them, be sure to say hello.

When we were at the Lodge in May and were fortunate enough to be Flag Family and spend quite a bit of time with Ranger Stan, DD made plans to attend church with him and his wife. He's on her radar to see once they get there. How we'll miss seeing him! Thanks, *JT* for keeping us updated!

Welcome to *thesupersmartguy*. Thanks for the heads up about the Lodge furnishings! Prior to DD's birth, her bedroom was my sewing room. Now that she's being married, I'm getting my sewing room back!  I've decided to do a Lodge theme, so the timing is perfect!

Cold and damp in Ohio today. Probable rain with possible snow


----------



## eliza61

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA recently... I have kept up with the thread every evening as I collapse in my chair after a long day. It's always so refreshing to get my head in a different direction. I've enjoyed seeing the pics that have been posted.
> 
> 
> Cold and damp in Ohio today. Probable rain with possible snow



MIA???  I'm proud of your ability to speak in coherant sentences at this point.  Thank you and DiznyDad for sharing such a wonderful celebration.   I think you two will need a well deserved vacation after this.


----------



## Muushka

thesupersmartguy, that site rocks!  We might just order some of those chairs.  I wonder what condition they would be in?

Anywhoo, we love to see our VWL Groupie Moosie on people's signatures, feel free to grab him for your very own!

DiznyDi, soon you will have beautiful memories of a beautiful wedding.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> MIA???  I'm proud of your ability to speak in coherant sentences at this point.  Thank you and DiznyDad for sharing such a wonderful celebration.   I think you two will need a well deserved vacation after this.



DW does indeed collapse in her chair in front of her computer after each day of continual preparation.  I watch her as she maintains an even keel in the face of bad painful knees, nerve attacks from DD, family medical issues to numerous to count, extended family members that are ridiculous, changes in "The Plans", , , , and me.

She maintains the pace of life for the family; she keeps a good hand on financial reality; she puts the magic in Disney for me.

Thanks, Dear.  I love you.


----------



## thesupersmartguy

eliza61 said:


> MIA???  I'm proud of your ability to speak in coherant sentences at this point.  Thank you and DiznyDad for sharing such a wonderful celebration.   I think you two will need a well deserved vacation after this.



Yeah, a Disney vacation! And where oh where will you stay?



Muushka said:


> thesupersmartguy, that site rocks!  We might just order some of those chairs.  I wonder what condition they would be in?
> 
> Anywhoo, we love to see our VWL Groupie Moosie on people's signatures, feel free to grab him for your very own!



It does! I would contact them about the chairs. I bet they could work some Magic! 

Will Do!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

thesupersmartguy said:


> Stopping by. I have never stayed at the Wilderness Lodge, but hope to very soon.
> I've already bought a WL comforter and shower curtain from www.ownthemagic.com!
> 
> So as you can see I'm trying to get a head start and would like to become a WL Groupie if you will have me



Welcome!!!!!  We love having new groupies!!!



DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA recently... I have kept up with the thread every evening as I collapse in my chair after a long day. It's always so refreshing to get my head in a different direction. I've enjoyed seeing the pics that have been posted.





Dizny Dad said:


> DW does indeed collapse in her chair in front of her computer after each day of continual preparation.  I watch her as she maintains an even keel in the face of bad painful knees, nerve attacks from DD, family medical issues to numerous to count, extended family members that are ridiculous, changes in "The Plans", , , , and me.
> 
> She maintains the pace of life for the family; she keeps a good hand on financial reality; she puts the magic in Disney for me.
> 
> Thanks, Dear.  I love you.



Aww!  How sweet!  I love hearing about the big event!  Before you know it, it will be over!  Hope all the planning you are doing results in a beautiful day!


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> DW does indeed collapse in her chair in front of her computer after each day of continual preparation.  I watch her as she maintains an even keel in the face of bad painful knees, nerve attacks from DD, family medical issues to numerous to count, extended family members that are ridiculous, changes in "The Plans", , , , and me.
> 
> She maintains the pace of life for the family; she keeps a good hand on financial reality; she puts the magic in Disney for me.
> 
> Thanks, Dear.  I love you.



Awwwwww 

thesupersmartguy, The Big Guy (Moosie) looks very handsome on you!

What happens when you call, can they take a peak and let you know the condition of the furniture?  That would be great!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> VGC is about the only way I will get Mr Muush to the west coast!  They look beautiful


  You've got to convince him Muushka!  It is a beautiful resort and everything is so convenient.  Maybe with a cruise to Alaska?  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Got any pictures?



Well, since you asked!  

A mini trip report from our sister lodge.
I checked in around 2PM on Sunday, Oct 4th. Here's some pics of my 4th floor studio.  I had to finish plugging in the microwave and it had that nice new smell.  One thing that had always bummed me out about the Villas is that we won't be able to stay at the GC on points (and I really like that hotel).  I was concerned the Villas might change the feel of the stay but they didn't at all.  The design is so similar plus you have the bonus of the couch for sitting.   Big thumbs up!  









































When I checked in I learned I had been assigned the "bad" view.    At first I thought I was disappointed but  I had been torn about what I hoped to get anyway due to the construction going on at DCA.  Turns out I loved it!  If this is one of the worst views at the villas well then poor us!   I could look down and see how crowded the spa was.  In fact - I could smell the chlorine when I opened the slider.  The part of the building I was looking straight at is the lobby.  To the left is a covered walk way going from the new villas and hotel rooms past the arcade and kid's club.  It was also possible to walk down the hall on all floor's except the ground (I think) and turn left down part of the new wing so you could stay inside all the way to the lobby.

I also was able to run over to the Whitewater Snacks counter service (which is located out of view to the right of the next picture across the pool area) during the Twins season deciding playoff game.  One of the best games I've ever watched - the playoffs themselves, not so much!.   I ordered nachos and got them to go.  Then stepped out to the pool drink service counter and got a glass of wine.  Back thru the pool area and up to the room in 1/2 of an inning.  






You can see the cabanas that are available for rent and I love the cushy lounge chairs that are used at the pools!  I glanced at the cabana's and it looks like you have the cabana itself and also the two lounge chairs and the umbrella in front.






And here's the view at night:






A close-up of the outdoor fireplace.  Every afternoon and evening there were people sitting out there enjoying the ambiance and having some wine.  An entrance to the bar is located just to the right of the area and the door going into the lobby.  Late each night they had the area roped off and were doing some work there although I never inquired what and it wasn't obvious to me.






And my patio.  I think it may have been a little larger than some other's b/c of the rooms location which was the last one in the hall before the pool view grand villa.  I know it was longer than any I've had while staying in the regular hotel rooms.


----------



## SantaRay

Hello, Groupies! We're back from a stay at VWL 10-5 through 10-9.  Record high temps, but still enjoyed most of our stay. One high point of our trip was taking one last tour of The Lodge with the beloved Ranger Stan. We stayed at WL the third week the resort was open and took our first tour with Stan then. I was thrilled to get the chance to see the end of an era by taking one more tour with him. We chatted with him awhile after the tour and later that afternoon as we waited for the ME bus. He's looking forward to seeing a bunch of y'all in December. Wish we could be there. Please say "Hello" for me.  






This is from last December. Don't know where my head was, I didn't get any new pictures with Stan.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I didn't do many pictures around the resort this trip but here are some of the lobby from when I was at the GC in Feb for a couple of days after a conference.































And one of the main pool at night:






If my room had been across the hall this is what I would have looked at from a little different angle.  I looked in at a 1BR that housekeeping was cleaning and the view really is incredible!






Here's a couple of pics of the Villas wing taken from the Golden Zephyr ride platform in DCA so you can see how close they are:











The red section in the middle of the above pic is the viewing platform for the upcoming World of Color Show.  Here are a couple of pics showing all the construction being done for the show.
















On to a few from the parks.  I had never been there during Halloween and loved all the decorations and the special Halloween fireworks show.

Morning entrance to DL:






Entrance at night:






Some of the Halloween decorations:































One fireworks: 






And finally - the big cheese himself with the DL Band:





23 days and I'll be able to get some new pictures of *THE* lodge!  woohoo!!!


----------



## eliza61

Kathy,
The pictures are gorgeous!!
Thanks


----------



## jimmytammy

Kat

Love the pics!!


----------



## jimmytammy

SantaRay said:


> Hello, Groupies! We're back from a stay at VWL 10-5 through 10-9.  Record high temps, but still enjoyed most of our stay. One high point of our trip was taking one last tour of The Lodge with the beloved Ranger Stan. We stayed at WL the third week the resort was open and took our first tour with Stan then. I was thrilled to get the chance to see the end of an era by taking one more tour with him. We chatted with him awhile after the tour and later that afternoon as we waited for the ME bus. He's looking forward to seeing a bunch of y'all in December. Wish we could be there. Please say "Hello" for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from last December. Don't know where my head was, I didn't get any new pictures with Stan.



Let me be the 1st to Welcome you to our humble bunch of groupies.  We are so glad you joined in.  

And thanks for sharing the picture of you, your lovely DW and Ranger Stan.  He is a great fellow.  And we will be sure to say hello to him on your behalf.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

SantaRay - Welcome and I'm glad you got to see Ranger Stan!

Kathy - That resort is breathtaking!  Love all the pictures of the resort and CA!!  My DD has an orchestra trip to L.A. in 2011.  As of right now they are going to Universal but I'm hoping they will change their mind and do DL  instead.


----------



## twinklebug

Kathy, I have huge a problem with your pictures.  Your's are some of the best photos I've seen yet of GC (no offense to DVCMike, who taunted us with his detailed trip and for the first time ever made me not only wish to, but need to see DL) Your pics are making me think about cheating on my Home (AKV) Groupie (VWL) resorts. I'm sure that when I do visit I won't be leaving without a fight. It truly is a cousin to WL.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Muushka said:


> Awwwwww
> 
> thesupersmartguy, The Big Guy (Moosie) looks very handsome on you!
> 
> What happens when you call, can they take a peak and let you know the condition of the furniture?  That would be great!



Thanks! And yeah, give them a call and let them look. You can get their direct number by writing to info@ownthemagic.com. Or if I'm allowed, I will post it here.


----------



## twinklebug

thesupersmartguy said:


> Thanks! And yeah, give them a call and let them look. You can get their direct number by writing to info@ownthemagic.com. Or if I'm allowed, I will post it here.



I have to thank you supersmartguy for the assist in draining my checking account by $100   (thankfully that included shipping) 

The last time my college aged son was able to goto Disney with us as a family we stayed at the BWV and had a great time. I became quite attached to a picture hanging in our studio -- to the point where I took a picture of the picture. Well, this place has them!  I'm considering this a very early b-day present to myself. Thanks!

PS - they need to pay you commission  for advertising


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks eliza, jimmytammy and DLI - glad you enjoyed the pictures!

And twinklebug - what can I say.  Sorry to cause the problems!    Thanks for the nice compliments and if you like AKV and VWL you'll fit right in at VGC!!!!


----------



## DVCGeek

I did my online check-in today for our Oct. 23rd arrival for 3 nights in a VWL studio!    First stay for either of us in a DVC villas, and although we have visited the hotel together often this will be DW's first time staying at our beloved Lodge!


----------



## horselover

thesupersmartguy said:


> Stopping by. I have never stayed at the Wilderness Lodge, but hope to very soon.
> I've already bought a WL comforter and shower curtain from www.ownthemagic.com!
> 
> So as you can see I'm trying to get a head start and would like to become a WL Groupie if you will have me



Welcome thesupersmartguy!  

Kat - thanks for the great pictures!

DiznyDi & Dad - Awwww!  And continued good wishes as the big day approaches.

DVCGeek - have a great trip!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DVCGeek said:


> I did my online check-in today for our Oct. 23rd arrival for 3 nights in a VWL studio! . . . . . . . . . .



Have a great stay . . . good timing leaving this Ohio weather behind!


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh no, page 2 

Thanks *Kathy* for the pictures! While I don't have a burning desire to go to Disneyland, we may just have to plan a trip to see this gorgeous facility. WOW!

Have a nice week-end!


----------



## nmmom95

I have been lurking on this thread for months.  I am so excited for my first stay at VWL in just 27 days!  It is a cold, rainy day here and we are expecting our 2nd N'oreaster this week.  I just had to say that he pix on this thread really make my day!  VGC looks awesome, too!  Thanks to all for my dreary day cheer!


----------



## twinklebug

It's saturday! We need some recreation photos...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

nmmom95 said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for months.  I am so excited for my first stay at VWL in just 27 days!  It is a cold, rainy day here and we are expecting our 2nd N'oreaster this week.  I just had to say that he pix on this thread really make my day!  VGC looks awesome, too!  Thanks to all for my dreary day cheer!



Glad you are no longer lurking!  Welcome!  How exciting to be looking forward to your first stay!


----------



## Muushka

nmmom95 said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for months.  I am so excited for my first stay at VWL in just 27 days!  It is a cold, rainy day here and we are expecting our 2nd N'oreaster this week.  I just had to say that he pix on this thread really make my day!  VGC looks awesome, too!  Thanks to all for my dreary day cheer!



Well howdy  and welcome to the land of non-lurkdom .  You probably have figured out that we are pretty happy to have new Groupies, and have been known to encourage the stealing of our VWL Moosie, if so desired.

Being originally from the NE, my sympathy and hope that the storm just blows by quickly.  Cling to the 27 days from now!

Be sure to visit often, post many pictures and lengthy trip reports.  We love all the details!


----------



## nmmom95

Thanks!  I would love a moose!  I can't wait to have some pix to add!


----------



## Muushka

nmmom95 said:


> Thanks!  I would love a moose!  I can't wait to have some pix to add!



He looks so handsome on you!  Perfect fit!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Having just read through this thread's 30 pages, all I can say is you groupies are AWESOME!!!! Not only do you share an interest in/love of a beautiful special place, you are all SO supportive, kind, and genuinely interested in each other.


----------



## jimmytammy

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Having just read through this thread's 30 pages, all I can say is you groupies are AWESOME!!!! Not only do you share an interest in/love of a beautiful special place, you are all SO supportive, kind, and genuinely interested in each other.



You are so right.

So let me be the 1st to Welcome you to our group!

And also Welcome to nmmom95!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Having just read through this thread's 30 pages, all I can say is you groupies are AWESOME!!!! Not only do you share an interest in/love of a beautiful special place, you are all SO supportive, kind, and genuinely interested in each other.



Yes this is a great family!  We always welcome more!  Glad to have you here and glad you found us!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome welcome to all of our new friends to our little thread!!  

JT..so glad you've been in touch with Stan.  We will miss him sorely.  I sent him a happy retirement card and told him I wish we could be at the meet.  I'm hoping by some miracle I'll go!  

Kat..those photos are great!  I've wondered how our sister lodge "felt".  

I was home most of this week..caught the bug from the germ factory...aka school!  I thought I'd get through..but one kid too many sneezed on me!  But I since got on antibiotics and am feeling much better.  Unfortunately...I ended up taking 4 sick days..which in my mind could have gone to a WL trip!


It's cold, damp, and rainy here!  YUCK!  But up by Penn State which isn't all that far from here..they received about 10 inches of snow!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> I was home most of this week..caught the bug from the germ factory...aka school!  I thought I'd get through..but one kid too many sneezed on me!  But I since got on antibiotics and am feeling much better.  Unfortunately...I ended up taking 4 sick days..which in my mind could have gone to a WL trip!
> 
> 
> It's cold, damp, and rainy here!  YUCK!  But up by Penn State which isn't all that far from here..they received about 10 inches of snow!!!



Glad you are feeling better now.  The swine flu is really starting to go around here.  I think DD may have had it in Florida.  At least that is my hope so that we don't have to worry anymore about her getting it.

My DH is bummed that the Penn State game wasn't on tv.  He loves snow games!


----------



## blossomz

Fortunately..it was bronchitis not swine flue..but it is everywhere!  There were so many out this week there was talk of closing school!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Fortunately..it was bronchitis not swine flue..but it is everywhere!  There were so many out this week there was talk of closing school!



Bronchitis is bad enough!  DD said that 15 kids were sick from just one of her classes last week.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I'm behind as usual....last week was FSU Parent's Weekend...got home on Monday from a great trip with dd.  She is doing alot better.  Back to working the night shift and my sleep patterns are totally messed up.  

Loved everyone's pics !  I looked at all of them.  *SantaRay* and *Tea Pot.*..you have some good ones with Ranger Stan.  Also *Tea pot*, loved the view of BLT from across the lake.  

WELCOME to the newbies in our group :
*thesupersmartguy*, *nmmom95*, and *TuckandStuiesMom*








*DVCGeek*....have fun on your upcoming first time ever VWL stay ! 

And *nmmom95*...you have a trip fast approaching as well !  I'm jealous !

*JT *: hope Ranger Stan gets to keep his hat at least !  I can't imagine Disney would say no ??!!  

*eliza* : So sorry for the sad news you had in the past week.  The injury of your coworker's son in the war (hope he will be ok) and the other coworkers loss of their preemie grandbaby.  So sad.  Thoughts and prayers going out.  

*Kat4Disney* : FANTASTIC pics of VGC and DL and I think you had a great view too !

*blossomz* : sorry you were sick this past week and hope the bronchitis is outta here !  I've had it twice and it's awful.   Feel better !

And *Muushka*....tell Mr Muushka not to be so shy !  We'd love him to join the group ! 


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Oh yeah......how 'bout a HAPPY OCTOBERMOOSEFEST to all this month !







Maria


----------



## Muushka

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Having just read through this thread's 30 pages, all I can say is you groupies are AWESOME!!!! Not only do you share an interest in/love of a beautiful special place, you are all SO supportive, kind, and genuinely interested in each other.



How kind you are .  

You need a Moosie for your siggy!!  Grab him!!  He loves it when you do that!!!

Visit often 



MiaSRN62 said:


> Oh yeah......how 'bout a HAPPY OCTOBERMOOSEFEST to all this month !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



Maria, I am so glad you came back to us.  That removal of water analogy*  so does not apply to this thread!!


*The removal of water analogy:

Take a bucket of water.  
Remove a cup of water from it.  
Watch what happens.  
The remaining water quickly fills in where the cup was removed.  
That is how much you will be missed.

In college one of our instructors printed that out for each of us to remind us that you shouldn't think that you are irreplaceable when you get out into the workplace.  It may sound mean, but I have often thought of that analogy (in the workplace), but I find in the real life, where people are important, it does not apply!

Sorry, I think I had too much coffee this morning!


----------



## eliza61

nmmom95 said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for months.  I am so excited for my first stay at VWL in just 27 days!  It is a cold, rainy day here and we are expecting our 2nd N'oreaster this week.  I just had to say that he pix on this thread really make my day!  VGC looks awesome, too!  Thanks to all for my dreary day cheer!





nmmom95 said:


> Thanks!  I would love a moose!  I can't wait to have some pix to add!





TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Having just read through this thread's 30 pages, all I can say is you groupies are AWESOME!!!! Not only do you share an interest in/love of a beautiful special place, you are all SO supportive, kind, and genuinely interested in each other.



Welcome Guys.  Glad to have you hanging out with us.

TS Mom, thanks for the warm welcome.  The groupies are a great bunch.  I mean you gotta love a group of people who's mascot is a dancing moose and regularly hang out with a mouse while patting a bears nose?  

Hey is this the big day for Dizney Di & Dad?

Blossomz, take care of the patient.  Bronchitis sucks.  

Happy Sunday every one.


----------



## blossomz

Afternoon groupies...

Thanks for all of the well wishes..I'm feeling a little lodge-itis though...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm behind as usual....last week was FSU Parent's Weekend...got home on Monday from a great trip with dd.  She is doing alot better.  Back to working the night shift and my sleep patterns are totally messed up.
> Maria


Hey Maria!  I was thinking about you last night and wondering how you have been!  Glad to hear that everything is going better for your DD!  I hope you adjust to your new sleeping pattern quickly.  I know that would be hard for me.



blossomz said:


> Afternoon groupies...
> 
> Thanks for all of the well wishes..I'm feeling a little lodge-itis though...



Me too!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Sunday, Groupies!  

Came by for a little VWL fix because in just 60 short days we will be arriving!  

The Merry Mixers will be on Thursdays in December for those of you who will be there then -- there is a thread with the info.  Doing our Merry Mixer on 12/24.


----------



## twinklebug

lisah0711 said:


> Happy Sunday, Groupies!
> 
> Came by for a little VWL fix because in just 60 short days we will be arriving!
> 
> The Merry Mixers will be on Thursdays in December for those of you who will be there then -- there is a thread with the info.  Doing our Merry Mixer on 12/24.



Christmas Eve, How fun! Enjoy - I've heard they're great. We hit the last 5-10 min of it last year and most everything was done and over with, so get there early. 

I was down with "the Flu" last week and although I tried to work, I kept getting distracted by sleep & of all things, the Disboards (that's how I found time to recover those lost pics, hehe). Now, I'm later-than-late with my project and a new one is starting, Eeek. Looks like less time here for a bit.  Hey, anyone have a time machine so I can go back to Sept?


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies

WELCOME to *nmmom95* and *TuckandStuiesMom*. Come back often. Sometimes we get a little carried away and OT, but we always manage to find our way back to the lodge.

Oh *blossomz* so sorry you've been  Glad to hear you're feeling a little better. 

Loved the new graphic *Maria* You find the cutest ones! Also glad to hear that your daughter is doing better. Sorry about the night shift.... I hope that 1) you are able to adjust quickly or 2) this is temporary and you'll be back to days soon.

Thanks *lisah0711* for the info on the mixer. I had read that it may not happen this year and was so disappointed . We arrive on the 3rd and will get there if we can, but will definitely be to the one on the 10th.

*Eliza* daughters wedding is on the 24th. Only 6 more sleeps! This promises to be a very busy week! We have relatives coming in from Germany whom we haven't seen in nearly 2 decades. Unfortunately our son will not make it home for the wedding. We knew when he deployed in January that the chances of him getting home in October were slim to none. How we'll miss him.

Wish I had a time machine for you *twinklebug* Do you work best under pressure? Good luck with the projects!

Has anyone heard from *Dory* lately?


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> *The removal of water analogy:
> 
> Take a bucket of water.
> Remove a cup of water from it.
> Watch what happens.
> The remaining water quickly fills in where the cup was removed.
> That is how much you will be missed.
> 
> In college one of our instructors printed that out for each of us to remind us that you shouldn't think that you are irreplaceable when you get out into the workplace.  It may sound mean, but I have often thought of that analogy (in the workplace), but I find in the real life, where people are important, it does not apply!
> 
> Sorry, I think I had too much coffee this morning!



I don't think you had too much coffee at all.  You always know that you are replaceable at your job, but as you said with the ones you care about. . . there will be a big piece missing. 



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> 
> Thanks *lisah0711* for the info on the mixer. I had read that it may not happen this year and was so disappointed . We arrive on the 3rd and will get there if we can, but will definitely be to the one on the 10th.
> 
> *Eliza* daughters wedding is on the 24th. Only 6 more sleeps! This promises to be a very busy week! We have relatives coming in from Germany whom we haven't seen in nearly 2 decades. Unfortunately our son will not make it home for the wedding. We knew when he deployed in January that the chances of him getting home in October were slim to none. How we'll miss him.



Hope the wedding is all ya'll have planned for.  

I hope to make the Merry Mixers on the 3rd since I will have to leave for the airport on the 10th before it will start. 

Welcome to the newcomers and get well wishes to those who have been under the weather. 

I need to ask for some prayers and pixie dust from all my new friends here.  My Mom's cancer has returned and we will be going through surgery a month before DD and I are due to arrive in WDW.  I do look forward to joining everyone at the meet and getting to see all the Christmas decorations around the world.  Thank ya'll for all the neat pictures and reports that keep the love of the lodge alive.


----------



## nmmom95

Kathy-
I'll keep your mom in my prayers.   to you and your family.
Angie


----------



## twinklebug

DiznyDi said:


> Wish I had a time machine for you *twinklebug* Do you work best under pressure? Good luck with the projects!



Thanks! I usually do work well under pressure, but I'm still sloggish from last week and I'm totally lost and ready for a melt down. Oh well, I'm human and I can do only what I can do.... though it would be nice to be wonder woman - wow - just for the body alone 



twokats said:


> I hope to make the Merry Mixers on the 3rd since I will have to leave for the airport on the 10th before it will start.


I hope you do  make it - it sounds like you could use some cider & a dance with Mickey  The kids & I will be arriving that evening, far too late for the Mixer  Just my luck.




twokats said:


> I need to ask for some prayers and pixie dust from all my new friends here.  My Mom's cancer has returned and we will be going through surgery a month before DD and I are due to arrive in WDW.



I'm so sorry to hear this Kathy. I hope the surgery & treatment all goes well for your mom. Cancer stinks. I know you said she's been through this before, but remember: it can't take away love, hope, family or the spirit.


----------



## DVCGeek

Welcome to all the newcomers!

Whispering Canyon is the first restaurant I took my now DW to on our first trip to WDW together.  We love the Lodge and have a picture of it in our living room we bought on our honeymoon.  I've stayed in the hotel once, she never did, and this coming FRIDAY is our first stay for either of us in a DVC villas, and fittingly enough it will be @ VWL!!!  

Get well and prayers and best wishes to all those who are sick themselves or who have family and friends who need them!

And BTW, the Octoberfest Moose is hilarious!


----------



## blossomz

Oh Kathy...so sorry to hear...lots and lots of love, prayers, and pixie dust coming your way.  


Disney Di...can't wait to hear about the wedding!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Kathy (twokats)....so sorry about your mother.  I hope all turns out well.  Thoughts and prayers to you all. 


Maria


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'll also extend a welcome to the newcomers!  This is a great group that shares a love for a great place!!  

And a Welcome Home to some people that haven't been around for awhile.  That's  a great graphic Maria!

DiznyDi (and Dizny Dad) - GOOD LUCK with this next week!!!!    And have a wonderful time!

I'll be thinking of you twokats and praying that your mom's surgery goes well.  

I feel your excitement DVCGeek!  Hope you have a wonderful trip.  I can't believe it but it's only 3 weeks and my head will be resting on a pillow at the lodge.  Ahhhhhhhh!    Finally - the first trip home to our "main" home.


----------



## eliza61

Let's fire up the brain cells today.

How many words can you make from the following?

*SUPERCALIFRAGILISTICEXPIALIDOCIOUS*

3-5 Not bad
6-9 Pretty good
10+ 

Name the Disney movie where you find this word, the year released and who stars in the movie.


*On this day...*

In 1989, the golden-domed Wonders of Life Pavillion opens on Epcot's west side with physical fitness as its central theme.  Plans for a health and physical fitness pavilion had actually been drawn up prior to Epcot's opening, but there was no interested corporate sponsors then.  Finally an agreement with insurance giant MetLife allows the pavilion to open at a cost over $100 million!


----------



## Muushka

*twokats  *, prayers for your mom.  I hope all will be well.

And may health fall quickly on all who are not well.



DVCGeek said:


> Welcome to all the newcomers!
> 
> Whispering Canyon is the first restaurant I took my now DW to on our first trip to WDW together.  We love the Lodge and have a picture of it in our living room we bought on our honeymoon.  I've stayed in the hotel once, she never did, and this coming FRIDAY is our first stay for either of us in a DVC villas, and fittingly enough it will be @ VWL!!!
> 
> Get well and prayers and best wishes to all those who are sick themselves or who have family and friends who need them!
> 
> And BTW, the Octoberfest Moose is hilarious!



Awwwww, what a magical time you will have at our beloved!


----------



## Muushka

SUPERCALIFRAGILISTICEXPIALIDOCIOUS

DO
SUPER
FRAGILE
US
SO
A
SOLSTICE
CAR
TO
TEE
TOP
CAR
FOR
SOAR
SORE
POD
GOD
ROD
SOD
COD
LID 
LOUD
SOUR

TOO MANY WORDS!!! I QUIT!!!

Mary Poppins starring Julie Andrews and Rob Petrie, 1964


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> Let's fire up the brain cells today.
> 
> . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> Name the Disney movie where you find this word, the year released and who stars in the movie. . . . . . . . .



What was the father's screen name in the movie?  

The name was used again in a movie I think DiznyDi and I are now living. 

5 days out . . . . . .


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Christmas Eve, How fun! Enjoy - I've heard they're great. We hit the last 5-10 min of it last year and most everything was done and over with, so get there early.
> 
> I was down with "the Flu" last week and although I tried to work, I kept getting distracted by sleep & of all things, the Disboards (that's how I found time to recover those lost pics, hehe). Now, I'm later-than-late with my project and a new one is starting, Eeek. Looks like less time here for a bit.  Hey, anyone have a time machine so I can go back to Sept?



Sorry you were sick.  I hope you can get caught up quickly.



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> *Eliza* daughters wedding is on the 24th. Only 6 more sleeps! This promises to be a very busy week! We have relatives coming in from Germany whom we haven't seen in nearly 2 decades. Unfortunately our son will not make it home for the wedding. We knew when he deployed in January that the chances of him getting home in October were slim to none. How we'll miss him.
> Has anyone heard from *Dory* lately?


Sorry your DS can't make the wedding.  I had some friends who's DS couldn't be at their DD'S wedding and they did something really cute.  They enlarged a picture of him and cut out his head and posted it on a stick and held it in some of their pictures.  It was pretty funny and it showed that they were thinking of him.
Dory and Dodie have been MIA for quite sometime now.  I wonder where they are.



twokats said:


> I need to ask for some prayers and pixie dust from all my new friends here.  My Mom's cancer has returned and we will be going through surgery a month before DD and I are due to arrive in WDW.  I do look forward to joining everyone at the meet and getting to see all the Christmas decorations around the world.  Thank ya'll for all the neat pictures and reports that keep the love of the lodge alive.


Sorry to hear this.  She will be in my prayers and so will you.



Muushka said:


> Mary Poppins starring Julie Andrews and Rob Petrie, 1964



Too funny Muuskha!  I can't believe we can't say his name!  Good job on coming up with all the words!


----------



## Happydinks

Afternoon Groupies!

2 more sleeps - then a 4 am alarm -- in Disney by 10 am Wednesday!



blossomz said:


> JT..so glad you've been in touch with Stan.  We will miss him sorely.
> 
> I was home most of this week..caught the bug from the germ factory...aka school!



Sorry to hear about catching "the crud"!  Hope you are feeling better now.  Been drinking Airborne everyday to "help build my immune system" for going to WDW.  Don't know if it really works - but it doesn't hurt to drink it!

We'll get to see Stan before he retires!  We're going to try and be a flag family - but have never had any luck to-date.  Maybe this time will be the charm!



MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm behind as usual....last week was FSU Parent's Weekend...got home on Monday from a great trip with dd.  She is doing alot better.
> 
> WELCOME to the newbies in our group :
> *thesupersmartguy*, *nmmom95*, and *TuckandStuiesMom*



Maria - so glad to hear that DD is doing better.  That must ease your mind quite a bit.  

We second the big welcome to all the newbies! (Maria - you do the best graphics!)



twinklebug said:


> I was down with "the Flu" last week and although I tried to work, I kept getting distracted by sleep & of all things, the Disboards (that's how I found time to recover those lost pics, hehe).



Hope you are feeling better!  



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> 
> *Eliza* daughters wedding is on the 24th. Only 6 more sleeps! This promises to be a very busy week! We have relatives coming in from Germany whom we haven't seen in nearly 2 decades. Unfortunately our son will not make it home for the wedding. We knew when he deployed in January that the chances of him getting home in October were slim to none. How we'll miss him.
> 
> Has anyone heard from *Dory* lately?



DiznyDi and DiznyDad - Best wishes for DD wedding - we hope that you enjoy every moment of it!  Weddings are wonderful celebrations.  

I have heard from Dory, briefly, a couple of weeks ago, and she's been very busy helping DH with his business.  I gave her the link to the new thread -- and that was the last I'd heard.



twokats said:


> I need to ask for some prayers and pixie dust from all my new friends here.  My Mom's cancer has returned and we will be going through surgery a month before DD and I are due to arrive in WDW.



Our prayers for your Mom and family.  Cancer is such a "stinkin' disease" - and we don't know of many people who haven't been touched by it in some way.  Someday, it will be a thing of the past - but for now all we do is pray for everyone affected by it.



Muushka said:


> SUPER
> FRAGILE
> Mary Poppins starring Julie Andrews and Rob Petrie, 1964





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Too funny Muuskha!  I can't believe we can't say his name!  Good job on coming up with all the words!



Er, um, do we mean Julie Andrews and Dick VanDyke - or - have I missed the joke?

Does anyone bring their refillable mugs on their trips?  Last year, we saw a family walking around with "the original" Wilderness Lodge mugs so we thought they had made a return to the design.  We stopped the Dad and he said no, that a CM told him that they could always use their mugs, so they brought them back each year.  We didn't know if it was worth packing them or not?  Any thoughts on this?


----------



## DVCGeek

Happydinks said:


> Does anyone bring their refillable mugs on their trips?  Last year, we saw a family walking around with "the original" Wilderness Lodge mugs so we thought they had made a return to the design.  We stopped the Dad and he said no, that a CM told him that they could always use their mugs, so they brought them back each year.  We didn't know if it was worth packing them or not?  Any thoughts on this?



No, we don't.  Maybe the very first mugs were valid for each year (though I doubt it), but all the ones I've purchased over the last few years (and I have one of the generic 2007 design ones here on my desk at work right now!) read "Free refills available at our Resort Beverage islands until the end of the stay in which the mug was purchased".


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> Snip.....
> 
> Er, um, do we mean Julie Andrews and Dick VanDyke - or - have I missed the joke?
> 
> Does anyone bring their refillable mugs on their trips?  Last year, we saw a family walking around with "the original" Wilderness Lodge mugs so we thought they had made a return to the design.  We stopped the Dad and he said no, that a CM told him that they could always use their mugs, so they brought them back each year.  We didn't know if it was worth packing them or not?  Any thoughts on this?



Dick Van ****

That is why I called him Rob Petrie!  (Need a space between the Van and the other word) 

We always bring our refillable mugs to VWL and use them proudly.

Have a wonderful trip HD!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Dick Van ****
> 
> That is why I called him Rob Petrie!  (Need a space between the Van and the other word)
> 
> We always bring our refillable mugs to VWL and use them proudly.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip HD!



You are so bad!


----------



## MaryJ

Muushka said:


> Dick Van ****
> 
> That is why I called him Rob Petrie!  (Need a space between the Van and the other word)
> 
> We always bring our refillable mugs to VWL and use them proudly.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip HD!



I'll admit the our original refillable mugs are safely tucked away in our Owner's Locker for our return trips home! 


Now,  I have another question for the groupies.  In the past when we've gone to WDW, we've gone to Winn-Dixie for our groceries, but I'd like to give Publix a try this time.  Can someone direct me to the Publix that is nearest to VWL?  Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kathy

We will be praying for you folks

HappyDinks

So glad you will see Stan before his last day.  Please say hey from all us groupies!

And we always carry our WL mugs.  Never been turned away


----------



## Happydinks

MaryJ said:


> I'll admit the our original refillable mugs are safely tucked away in our Owner's Locker for our return trips home!
> 
> 
> Now,  I have another question for the groupies.  In the past when we've gone to WDW, we've gone to Winn-Dixie for our groceries, but I'd like to give Publix a try this time.  Can someone direct me to the Publix that is nearest to VWL?  Thanks!



Here ya go --we use this one all the time - and we really like it:

8145 Vineland Avenue and the phone number is (407) 238-9924.

To get to Publix from Downtown Disney, take Hotel Plaza Blvd to Apopka/Vineland Road (SR 535) and turn right (south). Go about 1/2 mile to Vineland and turn left. Drive about 3 miles up Vineland Avenue and the store is on the left.

To get to Publix from International Drive S., simply go north or south (depending on your location on I-Drive S. - you'll have to consult a map) to Vineland Avenue, which connects with I-Drive S. You can only turn one way (west) onto Vineland Avenue. The store is less than a mile down Vineland Avenue, on the right.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happydinks said:


> Afternoon Groupies!
> 
> 2 more sleeps - then a 4 am alarm -- in Disney by 10 am Wednesday!
> Sorry to hear about catching "the crud"!  Hope you are feeling better now.  Been drinking Airborne everyday to "help build my immune system" for going to WDW.  Don't know if it really works - but it doesn't hurt to drink it!
> 
> We'll get to see Stan before he retires!  We're going to try and be a flag family - but have never had any luck to-date.  Maybe this time will be the charm!
> I have heard from Dory, briefly, a couple of weeks ago, and she's been very busy helping DH with his business.  I gave her the link to the new thread -- and that was the last I'd heard.
> Er, um, do we mean Julie Andrews and Dick VanDyke - or - have I missed the joke?


I hope you have a great trip with no crud!!  I hope you get to be flag family.  We are going to try to do that in June although it won't be with Stan Glad you heard from Dory and that she is okay.
Funny that Dick VanDykes name will come up if you don't put a space in it!


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> You are so bad!



It is the filter that is bad!!!


----------



## twokats

I thank everyone for the prayers and good thoughts.  
We began this journey back in Oct of 07 with radiation and chemo.  We got rid of the original cancer, but a stray cell survived and so now we will go straight to surgery. 
I am so glad she was able to go on our summer trip and got to experience WLV.  She really enjoyed the trip and the experience of the lodge and she also got to meet Ranger Stan.  I will try to find the picture we had made with him. 
Thanks again for the prayers.


----------



## Muushka

for loving daughters and moms.  Let us know how everything goes.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Kathy - Best wishes for your mom.


----------



## Degli

Hey guys. Haven't been here for a while. So my Disney Visa is offering 40% off the room only rate during Jan through mid Feb. I went ahead and made a rez at WL for MLK w/e. I plan on telling the hubbie soon. I'm thinking of surprising the kiddies at Christmas time. So excited to go back in Jan. We were supposed to go this August....but I can't wait that long. Does anyone know what weather is "typically" like mid Jan? Thanks guys!


----------



## Muushka

We went last January and the weather seemed like it was in Dec.  Winter, spring, summer and fall.  In other words, anything goes.

We usually pack for dressing in layers.  Sounds like you got a great deal!


----------



## Muushka

Oye, double post!


----------



## MaryJ

Degli said:


> Hey guys. Haven't been here for a while. So my Disney Visa is offering 40% off the room only rate during Jan through mid Feb. I went ahead and made a rez at WL for MLK w/e. I plan on telling the hubbie soon. I'm thinking of surprising the kiddies at Christmas time. So excited to go back in Jan. We were supposed to go this August....but I can't wait that long. Does anyone know what weather is "typically" like mid Jan? Thanks guys!



We were there last January for the half marathon, and the temps were great! Low to mid 60's at night, 70's during the day.  However, I have also been there in January when I needed my down coat at night, so anything is possible.  My best recommendation is to go to www.accuweather.com about 10 days before you leave and look at the 15 day forecast for Orlando.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MaryJ said:


> We were there last January for the half marathon, and the temps were great! Low to mid 60's at night, 70's during the day.  However, I have also been there in January when I needed my down coat at night, so anything is possible.  My best recommendation is to go to www.accuweather.com about 10 days before you leave and look at the 15 day forecast for Orlando.


----------



## Granny

Just wanted to post a quick note to wish all Groupies a great day.  Prayers and best wishes for all the Groupie loved ones going through tough medical and other life situations.  

We are heading to HH in 9 days.  Looking forward to the trip, though DW keeps asking me "what are we going to DO for a week there?" since we won't be playing tennis or golf.  I told her to head to Amazon.com and buy a bunch of good books. 

Be well, my friends.


----------



## Muushka

Hey Granny.  If you want to stop by the Raleigh area, we have bought about 500 used books for possible future used bookstore.  Come on by!  
And have a wonderful time at HHI.


----------



## tea pot

*Page 33 * I have some  to do.

Missed you guys.... Life has been a little challenging lately but hopefully we're back on track now... Having fun with a friend from Alabama visiting for the month of Oct. also  Counting down to Nov. 1 when Mr teapot (AKA the Big Guy) and I check into the BLT three days before DNiece's Wedding in Lake Mary. 
Dizny Di and Dad the Wedding should be here soon. 

Well off to


----------



## tea pot

Welcome pilgrimr 
*Thanks so much for the TR and great Pictures..*


pilgrimr said:


> Hope you enjoy the pictures.



*Where is this little guy????  I haven't been able to find him.*




Dizny Dad said:


> Sorry to break the stride here, but an Update:
> 
> Saturday was the Bridal shower at the church, put on by the Maid of Honor and Matron of Honor.  A good time was had by all, but that story needs to come from DiznyDi.
> 
> The men, on the other hand, met at our home south of town, where they could find great food grilling, a nice cracking fire, spud guns, hoops to shoot; all sorts of men stuff to keep us busy and out of the ladies' hair.
> 
> We needed to "sear the mammal flesh", see flamage, shoot stuff, express athletic prowess, BECAUSE WE ARE MEN!  At 4:30, everyone left to pick-up their wives and girlfriends, BECAUSE THEY SAID SO.  But they all left saying that the women had had enough, it was time they ended it! (you know manly things to say, even though we all knew we were just doing what we were told)
> 
> A good time was had by all.  The groom was held up in stories and in prayer.  Those in attendance gave advice (who was the guy that said "Run"?).  Some told stories of the groom's past.  Fellowship was enjoyed by all, BECAUSE WE ARE MEN!
> 
> Yes dear, I'm done.



*Dizny Dad This is the best  must Share with Mr teapot!!!!*




jimmytammy said:


> Hey Folks
> Stan mentioned the Groupie meet on Dec 8th, has it on his calendar, said his sweetie Carolyn will be there also, and they are both looking forward to it, and to seeing and meeting the groupies.



*YEE HAW to you guys.. We are so looking forward to this Meet!!!


*


thesupersmartguy said:


> Stopping by. I have never stayed at the Wilderness Lodge, but hope to very soon.
> I've already bought a WL comforter and shower curtain from www.ownthemagic.com!
> )



*Another Groupie  A BIG WELCOME * and thanks for that dangerous link!!!

4 more pages     See You Real Soon


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies
> The newly married couple will be staying at VWL from the 27th until the 30th when they move over to SSR. So if you're headed to the World and you see them, be sure to say hello.
> :



OH We will just miss them 




twinklebug said:


> The chill is hitting MA this weekend. Yesterday started off nice, but as I stood out with the scouts selling popcorn yesterday (4 hours) the wind whipped the chill into me. DS wants to go pull 2 more double shifts later this month and next.  Oh boy! I'm going to need something heavier than my wool coats I commute to work in.



Another Ma Groupie  Sorry I missed that... I can relate to your scout story, I spent many hours selling Girl Scout Cookies with my DDs  Boy do I miss those days




bobbiwoz said:


> I was able to change my spring break reservation from a value studio at AKV, where I was going to be solo,  to a studio at VWL today.  DSis and I are good traveling companions, so this works out very well.
> Bobbi



Bobbi... Have a Great trip with your DSis.  I just love love a girls only trip to our beloved Lodge 

Still


----------



## tea pot

SantaRay said:


>



*WELCOME SantaRay*  


Great Picture with Ranger Stan...
Oh Santa Ray I've been a very good girl this year, How about some more VWL Points for Christmas????





KAT4DISNEY said:


> !




*WOW KAT..... OH BOY Do we need to think about a West Coast Disney 
Trip!!!!*


Still


----------



## Dizny Dad

Well, we are two days out from the release of stress.  Everyone is busy with lists of last minute things to do.  The lists tend to take each of us in different directions, so none of us really get to see each other much or experience the other in the dilemas we have created for ourselves.  

The tension is running high, and it is kind of like being on the ME headed for the Lodge.  You know where the bus is going, but it just isn't going fast enough.  The excitement is mounting.  

Last evening we entertained our relatives from Germany.  Our ties are still strong back to the family origins.  Gesa and Martin are enjoying the visit.  It is Martin's first visit to the United States, and he finds it wonderful.  Martin is a Dean of pastors in the Lutherin Church in Germany, taking care of 21 parish es and 30 ministers.  He is participating in the service and will offer the prayers for the rings and other blessing in German (of course!).  This will be some wedding cerimony, with two pastors marrying the two pastors.  Plenty of Reverends to go around.  You better get your bulletin on the way in just in case you are confused as to which pastor is which pastor.

I just finished cutting out a life size color picture of my DS's face, glued it to a paint stick, and have hidden it in with my stuff for the wedding.  I am having a life long freind of his stand beside me and hold it up in front of him when I read DS's letter from Iraq to the bride and groom.  It really is a great letter to his sister and new brother.  Pray for me that I can make it through it.  We all miss him so.

The bride is so excited, so emotional, so critical, so exasperated, and so needing to finally be connected to her partner in life.

The groom is doing the male thing, you know, pretending that everything is good, calm, under control.  I'm watching. . . . . 

DiznDi is really a wonderful partner and Mom.  She has taken all of the duties and stresses of mother of the bride in stride.  Things are all in place at this time.  She is a miracle worker, and a lot of fun to be with, too!

I can't imagine having any more time before the wedding to touch base with you all again.  Before we all know it, it will be over and the newlywed couple will be on their way the The Lodge.  (They have made plans to visit Ranger Stan and join him at his church for worship!)

So now, on with storming the castle . . . . . . . . .


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Well, we are two days out from the release of stress.  Everyone is busy with lists of last minute things to do.  The lists tend to take each of us in different directions, so none of us really get to see each other much or experience the other in the dilemas we have created for ourselves.
> 
> The tension is running high, and it is kind of like being on the ME headed for the Lodge.  You know where the bus is going, but it just isn't going fast enough.  The excitement is mounting.
> 
> Last evening we entertained our relatives from Germany.  Our ties are still strong back to the family origins.  Gesa and Martin are enjoying the visit.  It is Martin's first visit to the United States, and he finds it wonderful.  Martin is a Dean of pastors in the Lutherin Church in Germany, taking care of 21 parish es and 30 ministers.  He is participating in the service and will offer the prayers for the rings and other blessing in German (of course!).  This will be some wedding cerimony, with two pastors marrying the two pastors.  Plenty of Reverends to go around.  You better get your bulletin on the way in just in case you are confused as to which pastor is which pastor.
> 
> I just finished cutting out a life size color picture of my DS's face, glued it to a paint stick, and have hidden it in with my stuff for the wedding.  I am having a life long freind of his stand beside me and hold it up in front of him when I read DS's letter from Iraq to the bride and groom.  It really is a great letter to his sister and new brother.  Pray for me that I can make it through it.  We all miss him so.
> 
> The bride is so excited, so emotional, so critical, so exasperated, and so needing to finally be connected to her partner in life.
> 
> The groom is doing the male thing, you know, pretending that everything is good, calm, under control.  I'm watching. . . . .
> 
> DiznDi is really a wonderful partner and Mom.  She has taken all of the duties and stresses of mother of the bride in stride.  Things are all in place at this time.  She is a miracle worker, and a lot of fun to be with, too!
> 
> I can't imagine having any more time before the wedding to touch base with you all again.  Before we all know it, it will be over and the newlywed couple will be on their way the The Lodge.  (They have made plans to visit Ranger Stan and join him at his church for worship!)
> 
> So now, on with storming the castle . . . . . . . . .




My very best wishes to the newlyweds & to you & DiznyDi!


----------



## Muushka

Have fun storming the castle, boys (Princess Bride, right?).

Our warmest wishes for a beautiful wedding on Saturday.  Once again, this thread made me a little misty eyed when I read about the life size picture of your son.  I love that sort of stuff.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dizny Dad said:


> Well, we are two days out from the release of stress.  Everyone is busy with lists of last minute things to do.  The lists tend to take each of us in different directions, so none of us really get to see each other much or experience the other in the dilemas we have created for ourselves.
> 
> The tension is running high, and it is kind of like being on the ME headed for the Lodge.  You know where the bus is going, but it just isn't going fast enough.  The excitement is mounting.
> 
> Last evening we entertained our relatives from Germany.  Our ties are still strong back to the family origins.  Gesa and Martin are enjoying the visit.  It is Martin's first visit to the United States, and he finds it wonderful.  Martin is a Dean of pastors in the Lutherin Church in Germany, taking care of 21 parish es and 30 ministers.  He is participating in the service and will offer the prayers for the rings and other blessing in German (of course!).  This will be some wedding cerimony, with two pastors marrying the two pastors.  Plenty of Reverends to go around.  You better get your bulletin on the way in just in case you are confused as to which pastor is which pastor.
> 
> I just finished cutting out a life size color picture of my DS's face, glued it to a paint stick, and have hidden it in with my stuff for the wedding.  I am having a life long freind of his stand beside me and hold it up in front of him when I read DS's letter from Iraq to the bride and groom.  It really is a great letter to his sister and new brother.  Pray for me that I can make it through it.  We all miss him so.
> 
> The bride is so excited, so emotional, so critical, so exasperated, and so needing to finally be connected to her partner in life.
> 
> The groom is doing the male thing, you know, pretending that everything is good, calm, under control.  I'm watching. . . . .
> 
> DiznDi is really a wonderful partner and Mom.  She has taken all of the duties and stresses of mother of the bride in stride.  Things are all in place at this time.  She is a miracle worker, and a lot of fun to be with, too!
> 
> I can't imagine having any more time before the wedding to touch base with you all again.  Before we all know it, it will be over and the newlywed couple will be on their way the The Lodge.  (They have made plans to visit Ranger Stan and join him at his church for worship!)
> 
> So now, on with storming the castle . . . . . . . . .



Oh I hope you have a wonderful day!  I love how you are having the chance to spend time with your family from Germany.  We need to see the pictures you take of your son's cut out picture with the rest of you.  I'm glad to hear you are doing that!  Have a great day and we will be thinking of you!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Oh and sorry for being off topic but...

WOO HOO PHILLIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> Well, we are two days out from the release of stress.  Everyone is busy with lists of last minute things to do.  The lists tend to take each of us in different directions, so none of us really get to see each other much or experience the other in the dilemas we have created for ourselves.
> 
> The tension is running high, and it is kind of like being on the ME headed for the Lodge.  You know where the bus is going, but it just isn't going fast enough.  The excitement is mounting.
> 
> Last evening we entertained our relatives from Germany.  Our ties are still strong back to the family origins.  Gesa and Martin are enjoying the visit.  It is Martin's first visit to the United States, and he finds it wonderful.  Martin is a Dean of pastors in the Lutherin Church in Germany, taking care of 21 parish es and 30 ministers.  He is participating in the service and will offer the prayers for the rings and other blessing in German (of course!).  This will be some wedding cerimony, with two pastors marrying the two pastors.  Plenty of Reverends to go around.  You better get your bulletin on the way in just in case you are confused as to which pastor is which pastor.
> 
> I just finished cutting out a life size color picture of my DS's face, glued it to a paint stick, and have hidden it in with my stuff for the wedding.  I am having a life long freind of his stand beside me and hold it up in front of him when I read DS's letter from Iraq to the bride and groom.  It really is a great letter to his sister and new brother.  Pray for me that I can make it through it.  We all miss him so.
> 
> The bride is so excited, so emotional, so critical, so exasperated, and so needing to finally be connected to her partner in life.
> 
> The groom is doing the male thing, you know, pretending that everything is good, calm, under control.  I'm watching. . . . .
> 
> DiznDi is really a wonderful partner and Mom.  She has taken all of the duties and stresses of mother of the bride in stride.  Things are all in place at this time.  She is a miracle worker, and a lot of fun to be with, too!
> 
> I can't imagine having any more time before the wedding to touch base with you all again.  Before we all know it, it will be over and the newlywed couple will be on their way the The Lodge.  (They have made plans to visit Ranger Stan and join him at his church for worship!)
> 
> So now, on with storming the castle . . . . . . . . .



OMG, we need a happy crying-laughing smiley!!
Thank you, you two for sharing such a wonderful day with us!! 
Give our love to the happy newleyweds.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Love your quote Eliza!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sending the warmest wishes possible and prayers as you folks wind down to the Big day.


----------



## Granny

pilgrimr said:


>





tea pot said:


> *Where is this little guy????  I haven't been able to find him.*



That little guy is in the VWL main lobby/atrium area.  Go to the VWL lobby, stand with you back to the fireplace and look up and to your left at the carved poles...you'll see him!!  He's behind the snake.   Here's a visual aid in my own crude way...


----------



## wideeyedwonder

twinklebug said:


> Kathy, I have huge a problem with your pictures.  Your's are some of the best photos I've seen yet of GC...It truly is a cousin to WL.



I'd have to agree...our first trip to WDW included a stay at the WL, and we LOVED it.  When they built the GC at DLR, we instantly fell in love with it.  Although the architectural style is completely different, the asthetics are similar, especially the use of space and natural elements (wood, stone facades, etc.)  

It was a dream come true when they finally built the wing that included the GCVs, as we are west coasters, and LOVE the DLR.


----------



## Degli

Yeah.... *Go Phils!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Book rooms at 11 months - check!
Change rooms at 5 months b/c Mom is now with us permanently and has started traveling again - check!
Change rooms again at 3 months b/c niece will join us - check!
Keep rooms the same but add nephew to the ressie b/c he has a good time at Disney - check!
Don't make airline ressies yet b/c we know there will be more changes - check!
Change ressie at 45 days b/c DH would like more room than a studio for the first 3 days (before niece and nephew's arrival)- check!
Remove niece from ressie at 35 days b/c State of Iowa has budget cuts and now she can't take her vacation from the District Attorney's office - check!
Remove 2 days off the end of the ressie at 31 days b/c of niece not coming and we decide to shorten trip - check!
Make all airline ressies at 17 days - check!
Make ME ressies at 15 days (today) - check!

Now all I have to do is go thru the dining ressies I made and I THINK I'll be good to go other than packing.  WHEW!!!!!  I may need a vacation from this vacation!  

So now instead of AKV concierge for a few days, then to Universal for a few days and then to VWL for many days we are now:

BWV - (boardwalk view!) from Nov 6-8th and VWL from Nov 8th-16th.  And I'll commute to my conference at Universal from the 9th-12th.  I have been waitlisted for VWL from the 6th to 8th b/c it'll be much easier for my mom to stay in one place but if it doesn't come thru we can handle it and will have fun checking out a new place.  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Book rooms at 11 months - check!
> Change rooms at 5 months b/c Mom is now with us permanently and has started traveling again - check!
> Change rooms again at 3 months b/c niece will join us - check!
> Keep rooms the same but add nephew to the ressie b/c he has a good time at Disney - check!
> Don't make airline ressies yet b/c we know there will be more changes - check!
> Change ressie at 45 days b/c DH would like more room than a studio for the first 3 days (before niece and nephew's arrival)- check!
> Remove niece from ressie at 35 days b/c State of Iowa has budget cuts and now she can't take her vacation from the District Attorney's office - check!
> Remove 2 days off the end of the ressie at 31 days b/c of niece not coming and we decide to shorten trip - check!
> Make all airline ressies at 17 days - check!
> Make ME ressies at 15 days (today) - check!
> 
> Now all I have to do is go thru the dining ressies I made and I THINK I'll be good to go other than packing.  WHEW!!!!!  I may need a vacation from this vacation!
> 
> So now instead of AKV concierge for a few days, then to Universal for a few days and then to VWL for many days we are now:
> 
> BWV - (boardwalk view!) from Nov 6-8th and VWL from Nov 8th-16th.  And I'll commute to my conference at Universal from the 9th-12th.  I have been waitlisted for VWL from the 6th to 8th b/c it'll be much easier for my mom to stay in one place but if it doesn't come thru we can handle it and will have fun checking out a new place.  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Book rooms at 11 months - check!
> Change rooms at 5 months b/c Mom is now with us permanently and has started traveling again - check!
> Change rooms again at 3 months b/c niece will join us - check!
> Keep rooms the same but add nephew to the ressie b/c he has a good time at Disney - check!
> Don't make airline ressies yet b/c we know there will be more changes - check!
> Change ressie at 45 days b/c DH would like more room than a studio for the first 3 days (before niece and nephew's arrival)- check!
> Remove niece from ressie at 35 days b/c State of Iowa has budget cuts and now she can't take her vacation from the District Attorney's office - check!
> Remove 2 days off the end of the ressie at 31 days b/c of niece not coming and we decide to shorten trip - check!
> Make all airline ressies at 17 days - check!
> Make ME ressies at 15 days (today) - check!
> 
> Now all I have to do is go thru the dining ressies I made and I THINK I'll be good to go other than packing.  WHEW!!!!!  I may need a vacation from this vacation!


----------



## eliza61

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Book rooms at 11 months - check!
> Change rooms at 5 months b/c Mom is now with us permanently and has started traveling again - check!
> Change rooms again at 3 months b/c niece will join us - check!
> Keep rooms the same but add nephew to the ressie b/c he has a good time at Disney - check!
> Don't make airline ressies yet b/c we know there will be more changes - check!
> Change ressie at 45 days b/c DH would like more room than a studio for the first 3 days (before niece and nephew's arrival)- check!
> Remove niece from ressie at 35 days b/c State of Iowa has budget cuts and now she can't take her vacation from the District Attorney's office - check!
> Remove 2 days off the end of the ressie at 31 days b/c of niece not coming and we decide to shorten trip - check!
> Make all airline ressies at 17 days - check!
> Make ME ressies at 15 days (today) - check!
> 
> Now all I have to do is go thru the dining ressies I made and I THINK I'll be good to go other than packing.  WHEW!!!!!  I may need a vacation from this vacation!
> 
> So now instead of AKV concierge for a few days, then to Universal for a few days and then to VWL for many days we are now:
> 
> BWV - (boardwalk view!) from Nov 6-8th and VWL from Nov 8th-16th.  And I'll commute to my conference at Universal from the 9th-12th.  I have been waitlisted for VWL from the 6th to 8th b/c it'll be much easier for my mom to stay in one place but if it doesn't come thru we can handle it and will have fun checking out a new place.  Can't wait!!!!




Boy, I think you deserve to run away for 1/2 day Kat and enjoy the Mandarian spa at the Dolphin.  Run fast,  before some one else wants to make a change!!


----------



## MaryJ

KAT4DISNEY said:


> BWV - (boardwalk view!) from Nov 6-8th and VWL from Nov 8th-16th.  And I'll commute to my conference at Universal from the 9th-12th.  I have been waitlisted for VWL from the 6th to 8th b/c it'll be much easier for my mom to stay in one place but if it doesn't come thru we can handle it and will have fun checking out a new place.  Can't wait!!!!





DH and I will also be at VWL during your stay.  We will be there Nov. 5-11.  Hope your waitlist works out, but if it doesn't, I'm sure you'll enjoy the BWV and the easy access to Epcot for Food and Wine!


----------



## tea pot

*Dizny Di and Dad  *Prayers and Blessings to you, thanks so much for sharing this event with us... and Ditto to what *Eliza* requested.

*Granny* Thanks a bunch  and your visual aid was perfect 

*Kat* Boy is your family lucky to have you!!!!! Ditto to *Eliza *again *Run to that Spa*

Take care all


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Book rooms at 11 months - check!
> Change rooms at 5 months b/c Mom is now with us permanently and has started traveling again - check!
> Change rooms again at 3 months b/c niece will join us - check!
> Keep rooms the same but add nephew to the ressie b/c he has a good time at Disney - check!
> Don't make airline ressies yet b/c we know there will be more changes - check!
> Change ressie at 45 days b/c DH would like more room than a studio for the first 3 days (before niece and nephew's arrival)- check!
> Remove niece from ressie at 35 days b/c State of Iowa has budget cuts and now she can't take her vacation from the District Attorney's office - check!
> Remove 2 days off the end of the ressie at 31 days b/c of niece not coming and we decide to shorten trip - check!
> Make all airline ressies at 17 days - check!
> Make ME ressies at 15 days (today) - check!
> 
> Now all I have to do is go thru the dining ressies I made and I THINK I'll be good to go other than packing.  WHEW!!!!!  I may need a vacation from this vacation!
> 
> So now instead of AKV concierge for a few days, then to Universal for a few days and then to VWL for many days we are now:
> 
> BWV - (boardwalk view!) from Nov 6-8th and VWL from Nov 8th-16th.  And I'll commute to my conference at Universal from the 9th-12th.  I have been waitlisted for VWL from the 6th to 8th b/c it'll be much easier for my mom to stay in one place but if it doesn't come thru we can handle it and will have fun checking out a new place.  Can't wait!!!!



And who said planning the vacation isn't half the fun !!??? 











Maria


----------



## DVCGeek

Hi all, I am 'home' @ VWL as I write this!    Arrived about 2 PM Friday.

Great to be in the World again.  Been about a year, but I was @ DL in Nov. so that helped!  Far too long at any rate...

Got a picture w/ Ranger Stan earlier today and wished him a happy retirement.  Really nice guy; since I never met Art the Greeter meeting Stan was the first thing I did today after checking in.  Unfortunately, I don't have any photo editing software on this notebook (it's my co's machine) and my camera's files are too large to upload to DISer Photos!  I'll have to play more later.  I really should be attempting to sleep a bit; it's almost 2 AM!!!!  

FYI, I'm doing a detailed trip report on another board; if anyone is interested here is a link:

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4075

I'll try and keep updating that and visit here daily with any significant details.

I need to look for that hidden Mickey in the VWL lobby; I was sitting in a rocker by the snake a few hours ago!


----------



## blossomz

Good Morning groupies!

Kind of a dreary day here.

DizneyDi and Dad...sounds like you are ready!  Hope all goes well!!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for the live report *DVCGeek*.  I just love it when people do that!
I am glad you got to see Ranger Stan.  He will be missed.
When you see Rozzie tell her Muushka says hello and watch Off Kilter for me!

To the parents of the bride, I hope today is a beautiful day for everyone.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

DVCGeek said:


> Hi all, I am 'home' @ VWL as I write this!    Arrived about 2 PM Friday.
> 
> Great to be in the World again.  Been about a year, but I was @ DL in Nov. so that helped!  Far too long at any rate...
> 
> Got a picture w/ Ranger Stan earlier today and wished him a happy retirement.  Really nice guy; since I never met Art the Greeter meeting Stan was the first thing I did today after checking in.  Unfortunately, I don't have any photo editing software on this notebook (it's my co's machine) and my camera's files are too large to upload to DISer Photos!  I'll have to play more later.  I really should be attempting to sleep a bit; it's almost 2 AM!!!!
> 
> FYI, I'm doing a detailed trip report on another board; if anyone is interested here is a link:
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4075
> 
> I'll try and keep updating that and visit here daily with any significant details.
> 
> I need to look for that hidden Mickey in the VWL lobby; I was sitting in a rocker by the snake a few hours ago!


 Great report! Thanks for taking the time to write it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hope I didn't wear every one out!!!  lol



MiaSRN62 said:


> And who said planning the vacation isn't half the fun !!???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



  Unbelievably I learned yesterday there may be more to come..........

Eliza - love your idea of the spa!!!  I might disappear for awhile.

Maybe we'll see you around the lodge Mary!  I am looking forward to BWV for the easy entrance to F&W if the waitlist doesn't come thru.  Couldn't believe that we got boardwalk view too.

I also just booked a room for the end of next April.  The CM asked me what names to put on the ressie.  I told him just mine and I'd wait and see if I was going to invite anybody else or not!    I'm leaning towards not at the moment.  

Who knew creating memories took so much work!?!?!  Actually, it will be lots of fun and I'm looking forward to getting there!!!!!  I had booked a few special things with my niece coming - it would have been her first trip and a big thank you to her for helping last year with my mom. We're still doing a fireworks cruise which I've never done before and wouldn't have booked otherwise and a Segway tour at FW which DH and I both loved the other time we did it.  

We'll try again for a trip with her next year.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVCGeek - nice report!  Enjoy the rest of your trip!!!!

DizneyDi and Dizney Dad - finally the day is here!  Hope it was a wonderful time for all.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DVCGeek !  Love the report so far....good luck in the TOT 5K !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





DizneyDi and Dizney Dad ...hope everyone is having a wonderful and blessed day 


Maria


----------



## DVCGeek

Muushka said:


> When you see Rozzie tell her Muushka says hello and watch Off Kilter for me!



I'll try and remember to do that!


----------



## DVCGeek

TR Day 2 Part I is now posted:

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showpost.php?p=52117&postcount=5

and as promised, here are picks with our beloved Ranger Stan:











I created a Photobucket account just so I could take of this...  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and looking forward to hearing about a GREAT wedding!!!


----------



## DVCGeek

Added some non WL pics to the TR:

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showpost.php?p=52122&postcount=6


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVCGeek thanks for the pictures and TR!!!  Have a great time!!!


----------



## Muushka

Thank you DVCGeek for the great pictures of our beloved Ranger Stan.


----------



## Degli

Maria,
How 'bout those PHILS!!!!!!!
Hopefully we can all go to the parade this year. 




MiaSRN62 said:


> DVCGeek !  Love the report so far....good luck in the TOT 5K !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DizneyDi and Dizney Dad ...hope everyone is having a wonderful and blessed day
> 
> 
> Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Degli !
Will definitely see ya at the parade !!!!  eliza...you're coming too ?  Gotta think positive !

GO PHILS !





Maria


----------



## jimmytammy

DVCGeek said:


> Hi all, I am 'home' @ VWL as I write this!    Arrived about 2 PM Friday.
> 
> Great to be in the World again.  Been about a year, but I was @ DL in Nov. so that helped!  Far too long at any rate...
> 
> Got a picture w/ Ranger Stan earlier today and wished him a happy retirement.  Really nice guy; since I never met Art the Greeter meeting Stan was the first thing I did today after checking in.  Unfortunately, I don't have any photo editing software on this notebook (it's my co's machine) and my camera's files are too large to upload to DISer Photos!  I'll have to play more later.  I really should be attempting to sleep a bit; it's almost 2 AM!!!!
> 
> FYI, I'm doing a detailed trip report on another board; if anyone is interested here is a link:
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4075
> 
> I'll try and keep updating that and visit here daily with any significant details.
> 
> I need to look for that hidden Mickey in the VWL lobby; I was sitting in a rocker by the snake a few hours ago!



Checked out the trip report...keep it coming  Love the pics with Stan the Man.  He is going to be missed.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Thank you, Groupies, for your most kind welcome and invitation to proudly fly your TOTALLY moostacular flag !!!! (Please see the spiffy new addition to my signature below  )

My daughter, her best friend, and I will be at the villas for a five night stay this coming December.  In  the past, we've usually stayed at Fort Wilderness (either cabins or tenting due  to the size and ages in our party). This trip has been a year in the planning; has morphed through several iterations; but finally came together as a grown-ups only, girl trip to reward ourselves for making it through a "character-building"  year.  

Bottom line: we are THRILLED to be staying at the most beautiful resort, at the most magical place on earth, at the most beautiful and magical time of the year!!!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> Degli !
> Will definitely see ya at the parade !!!!  eliza...you're coming too ?  Gotta think positive !
> 
> GO PHILS !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



LOL,
Smells like we're going to have a mini meet.  When the Phils win, I am definitely at the parade!!


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Happy Sunday Groupies!

DVCGeek the pics with Ranger Stan are great!

Jimmy I see you are enjoying my DVC Signature pic

TuckAndStuiesMom, Welcome and congrats on your 1 Month 2 Weeks and 3 Days wait untill Disney!

I am looking forward to mine this Thanksgiving (Nov 26) - Dec 13. I plan on attending the NFFC Show and Sale on Dec 12


----------



## DiznyDi

Sunday evening, October 25th - the day AFTER the wedding. 
While I'll try to re-cap as brief as possible, for those that would rather saw wood, wash the car, plan the next Disney trip ect, this is probably more of a 'girl' thing.

The wedding was beautiful. Nearly perfect in every way. The weather could have cooperated a little better though. Skies were overcast, air was cool and we had some light rain on and off throughout the day.

As expected, we had nearly 300 in attendance. Fortunately as the mother of the bride, I was guaranteed a seat. We had a church reception to include everyone that would attend. 'It takes a village to raise a child', well, it took a church family to host this reception! We utilized the church fellowship hall with seating for 102, the church gymnasium seating 100, the chapel seating 38 and perimeter seating in the gym for an additional 40 guests. Our church family acted as ushers, car parkers, kitchen staff, servers, custodians. We could never have accomplished this without their help.

The table decorations in the halls were duplicated, as were the buffet, cookie towers and fountain.  Fountains served apple cider. Hot and cold buffet items included meatballs, chicken, various breads with croissants, olive and pickle tray, mixed fresh vegetables with dip, cubed mixed cheese tray, crustless sandwiches of cheese spread or ham salad, and mixed fresh fruit. Pies of the season; apple, cherry, pumpkin or pecan were served. The 5-tier wedding cake was located in the fellowship hall.

Some pages back, DH made comments about the mints. I had purchased buttermints individually foil wrapped in the wedding colors. They were cheaper to buy in quantity...... however, 3000 was just a little more than was necessary. At this time next year, we'll probably STILL have mints left. We left a box of nearly 1000 for church use, DH has a huge bag filled to take to work and I kept all of the Andes that were left; probably somewhere in the neighborhood of 6 to 700.  

Thanks to the posting from *Disney Loving Iowan* DH had a picture of our son glued to a stick. DS had written a letter to his sister to be read at her wedding. At the time of the reading, DH had DS's lifelong friend stand and hold up the picture. There wasn't a dry eye in the house! What a great suggestion - thanks for sharing it. This is something that we would never have thought to do and really put a 'face' behind the words. If I'm successful, I'll post a photo. 







Toward the end of the evening, most of the guests had returned to their homes and only family remained. The photographer took the couple outside for some departing shots. There was the most magnificent rainbow in the sky! It was the perfect ending to a perfect day.

The newlyweds are headed to WDW. They're driving and expect to arrive at VWL early Tuesday morning. DD forgot her shoes! We met them this afternoon with shoes in hand. Poor groom... the day after his wedding and he's already seeing the in-laws!

As for me, I'll be working this week to return rented linens, towers and fountains. Rented tables and chairs were picked-up today. Cake display has to be back by Wednesday. DH and I took the table centerpieces apart today and packed for storage - something tells me DS may need these in the near future.....  Life for us will take on a new chapter. Time to finalize plans for our December trip and get caught up on the thread.

Thanks groupies for the support and well-wishes!

Di


----------



## nmmom95

Your daughter and son-in-law are such a cute couple!  She made a lovely bride.  Congratulations!


----------



## Muushka

Thank you Di, for sharing your beautiful daughter and son-in-law's day with us all.  It sounds wonderful. I am so glad everything worked out so well.  Now, REST!!  How is  D Dad doing??


----------



## Muushka

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Thank you, Groupies, for your most kind welcome and invitation to proudly fly your TOTALLY moostacular flag !!!! (Please see the spiffy new addition to my signature below  )
> 
> My daughter, her best friend, and I will be at the villas for a five night stay this coming December.  In  the past, we've usually stayed at Fort Wilderness (either cabins or tenting due  to the size and ages in our party). This trip has been a year in the planning; has morphed through several iterations; but finally came together as a grown-ups only, girl trip to reward ourselves for making it through a "character-building"  year.
> 
> Bottom line: we are THRILLED to be staying at the most beautiful resort, at the most magical place on earth, at the most beautiful and magical time of the year!!!  Woo-hoo!



That moose looks great on you!  He is so handsome, isn't he!!

So, you're headed to the best place in WDW in December! 
You know, we are having a meet in Dec!  Want me to put your dates on the first page?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Degli said:


> Maria,
> How 'bout those PHILS!!!!!!!
> Hopefully we can all go to the parade this year.





MiaSRN62 said:


> Degli !
> Will definitely see ya at the parade !!!!  eliza...you're coming too ?  Gotta think positive !
> 
> GO PHILS !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria






eliza61 said:


> LOL,
> Smells like we're going to have a mini meet.  When the Phils win, I am definitely at the parade!!



Oh I wish that I would be able to be there!!!!!  When it happens the 3 of you will have to be there for me and take lots of pictures!!!!!



TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Thank you, Groupies, for your most kind welcome and invitation to proudly fly your TOTALLY moostacular flag !!!! (Please see the spiffy new addition to my signature below  )
> 
> My daughter, her best friend, and I will be at the villas for a five night stay this coming December.  In  the past, we've usually stayed at Fort Wilderness (either cabins or tenting due  to the size and ages in our party). This trip has been a year in the planning; has morphed through several iterations; but finally came together as a grown-ups only, girl trip to reward ourselves for making it through a "character-building"  year.
> 
> Bottom line: we are THRILLED to be staying at the most beautiful resort, at the most magical place on earth, at the most beautiful and magical time of the year!!!  Woo-hoo!



So excited for you!  I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> Sunday evening, October 25th - the day AFTER the wedding.
> While I'll try to re-cap as brief as possible, for those that would rather saw wood, wash the car, plan the next Disney trip ect, this is probably more of a 'girl' thing.
> 
> The wedding was beautiful. Nearly perfect in every way. The weather could have cooperated a little better though. Skies were overcast, air was cool and we had some light rain on and off throughout the day.
> 
> As expected, we had nearly 300 in attendance. Fortunately as the mother of the bride, I was guaranteed a seat. We had a church reception to include everyone that would attend. 'It takes a village to raise a child', well, it took a church family to host this reception! We utilized the church fellowship hall with seating for 102, the church gymnasium seating 100, the chapel seating 38 and perimeter seating in the gym for an additional 40 guests. Our church family acted as ushers, car parkers, kitchen staff, servers, custodians. We could never have accomplished this without their help.
> 
> The table decorations in the halls were duplicated, as were the buffet, cookie towers and fountain.  Fountains served apple cider. Hot and cold buffet items included meatballs, chicken, various breads with croissants, olive and pickle tray, mixed fresh vegetables with dip, cubed mixed cheese tray, crustless sandwiches of cheese spread or ham salad, and mixed fresh fruit. Pies of the season; apple, cherry, pumpkin or pecan were served. The 5-tier wedding cake was located in the fellowship hall.
> 
> Some pages back, DH made comments about the mints. I had purchased buttermints individually foil wrapped in the wedding colors. They were cheaper to buy in quantity...... however, 3000 was just a little more than was necessary. At this time next year, we'll probably STILL have mints left. We left a box of nearly 1000 for church use, DH has a huge bag filled to take to work and I kept all of the Andes that were left; probably somewhere in the neighborhood of 6 to 700.
> 
> Thanks to the posting from *Disney Loving Iowan* DH had a picture of our son glued to a stick. DS had written a letter to his sister to be read at her wedding. At the time of the reading, DH had DS's lifelong friend stand and hold up the picture. There wasn't a dry eye in the house! What a great suggestion - thanks for sharing it. This is something that we would never have thought to do and really put a 'face' behind the words. If I'm successful, I'll post a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toward the end of the evening, most of the guests had returned to their homes and only family remained. The photographer took the couple outside for some departing shots. There was the most magnificent rainbow in the sky! It was the perfect ending to a perfect day.
> 
> The newlyweds are headed to WDW. They're driving and expect to arrive at VWL early Tuesday morning. DD forgot her shoes! We met them this afternoon with shoes in hand. Poor groom... the day after his wedding and he's already seeing the in-laws!
> 
> As for me, I'll be working this week to return rented linens, towers and fountains. Rented tables and chairs were picked-up today. Cake display has to be back by Wednesday. DH and I took the table centerpieces apart today and packed for storage - something tells me DS may need these in the near future.....  Life for us will take on a new chapter. Time to finalize plans for our December trip and get caught up on the thread.
> 
> Thanks groupies for the support and well-wishes!
> 
> Di



LOVE THE PICTURE!!!!!  So glad that I could make a useful suggestion and that it worked out so well.  Wow you sure had alot of people there.  How great that your church family was of so much help!  I'm glad it was a good day for you and your family.  I hope that your week of post wedding work goes well and that the newlyweds have a great time on their honeymoon!  Thank you for letting us know how everything went.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Di...wonderful wedding day recounting.....the bride was beautiful.  What a nice photo   Glad u all had a memorable day and wishing them a fun stay at VWL 




> Oh I wish that I would be able to be there!!!!! When it happens the 3 of you will have to be there for me and take lots of pictures!!!!!



Oh we will DLI !!! 




> Bottom line: we are THRILLED to be staying at the *most* beautiful resort,


and of course you meant staying at the *MOOSE* beautiful resort TuckandStuiesmom 


Maria


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

AAAAHHHH  What happend to the corgi bum in my sig?!!!!  Kat do you still have yours?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Di...wonderful wedding day recounting.....the bride was beautiful.  What a nice photo   Glad u all had a memorable day and wishing them a fun stay at VWL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh we will DLI !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



Hey maybe you could do like DiznyDi did and I'll send you a picture of me on a stick that you can hold up at the parade and it will almost be like I'm there!


----------



## DiznyDi

Something I thought our Disney friends would enjoy:






*Chauffeur Mickey*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> AAAAHHHH  What happend to the corgi bum in my sig?!!!!  Kat do you still have yours?



I know!!!!  Luckily I had copied it and saved it to my own photobucket account a few months ago just in case.  Please go and load it up from there - gotta have the bunny butts wiggling!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> Something I thought our Disney friends would enjoy:
> *Chauffeur Mickey*



Too cute Di!!!  Glad it was such a great day for everyone!


----------



## Dizny Dad

It is finished . . . . . . . . back to work.

So many things that took ten months of planning took place at light speed right past my nose.  All of the things I should have done (says the monday morning quarterback in my head) are now fighting for a space in my head.

The couple are on their way to The World.  Their first night there they will be enjoying the Dessert Buffet and Wishes.  Mom & Dad wish them all of the magic they can carry, in The World and into their life together.  If you see them (you know, they will be the only ones in The World that have on the Mickey/Minnie Wedding Ears) wish them the best.  Thanks.


And now to turn the rest of my attention to my DW.  She was the perfect Mother of the Bride; a continuous stream of discussion since January of the needs of the event; ever careful of the expenses, ever mindful of the bridal couple; a never ending source of advice for the Bride ; and a protector of the couples territory.  Now it is time to sleep and to take care of herself.  I promise to join in.

As DiznyDi said, a new chapter is now open in our lives.  But one of the constants are visits to The World and The Lodge.  We look forward now to our next rest at VWL and the Groupies meet.

I'll bring the mints . . . . .


----------



## horselover

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Thank you, Groupies, for your most kind welcome and invitation to proudly fly your TOTALLY moostacular flag !!!! (Please see the spiffy new addition to my signature below  )
> 
> My daughter, her best friend, and I will be at the villas for a five night stay this coming December.  In  the past, we've usually stayed at Fort Wilderness (either cabins or tenting due  to the size and ages in our party). This trip has been a year in the planning; has morphed through several iterations; but finally came together as a grown-ups only, girl trip to reward ourselves for making it through a "character-building"  year.
> 
> Bottom line: we are THRILLED to be staying at the most beautiful resort, at the most magical place on earth, at the most beautiful and magical time of the year!!!  Woo-hoo!



Woo hoo a new groupie!  Welcome TuckandStuiesMom!  

DiznyDi & Dad - thanks for sharing the recap.  What a beautiful couple!    So glad to hear it was a wonderful day.



DiznyDi said:


> Something I thought our Disney friends would enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chauffeur Mickey*







Dizny Dad said:


> As DiznyDi said, a new chapter is now open in our lives.  But one of the constants are visits to The World and The Lodge.  We look forward now to our next rest at VWL and the Groupies meet.
> 
> I'll bring the mints . . . . .



Looking forward to seeing you both again in Dec. & can't wait to try those mints!


----------



## eliza61

DiznyDi said:


> Something I thought our Disney friends would enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chauffeur Mickey*



He is such a versatile guy.  Looks great behind the wheel!!

A big Congratulations on such a blessed day!!  I can't thank you enough for sharing it with us.
  The bride was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> Sunday evening, October 25th - the day AFTER the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Di



Dizny Di 

*Blessings and Congratulations !!!!!!!*

Again thanks so much for sharing your Joy with us 



DiznyDi said:


> Something I thought our Disney friends would enjoy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chauffeur Mickey*



*LOve LOve It !!!*



Dizny Dad said:


> And now to turn the rest of my attention to my DW.  She was the perfect Mother of the Bride;  We look forward now to our next rest at VWL and the Groupies meet.
> I'll bring the mints . . . . .



What a Great Guy....We are all looking forward to seeing you as well,   Rest Up and Stay Well


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Muushka, I did not see there was a meet! I will be going from Nov 26-Dec 13(AKV,GF and the new Waldorf Astoria/Hilton Bonnet Creek). Also, I will be attending the NFFC Show and Sale on Saturday Dec 12. I talked to Own The Magic and they said they plan on having a booth there


----------



## Dizny Dad

Welcome TuckandStuiesMom !


----------



## Granny

Dizny Di & Dad...congratulations on a great wedding event.  Those months of planning and preparation paid off big time! 

And the couple looks like they are off to a great start with a very professional chauffeur. 

To all you Phillies and Yankees fans, congratulations as well.  Unfortunately my Cardinals didn't last too long in the playoffs and the Rams....well, not much to say there 

Be well, my Groupie friends!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Good Monday morning Groupies!  Hope everyone had a great weekend and enjoy the week!!



Granny said:


> To all you Phillies and Yankees fans, congratulations as well.  Unfortunately my Cardinals didn't last too long in the playoffs and the Rams....well, not much to say there



Hugs Granny.    My Twins didn't last long either.  But at least the Vikings are doing ok even though they lost yesterday.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all

Went to the Panthers-Bills slaughter yesterday with Tammy and we are 

Oh well, cant win em all.

Dad and Di, congratulations on the big day.  Thanks for sharing your day with us and all the things that led up to it.  And the couple looks so great together!

Tell em to have a wonderful honeymoon!


----------



## jimmytammy

I got an email from Tim Foster of Celebrations magazine after asking him to see if it was possible to do an interview much like the one Lou Mongello did with Art the Greeter last week.  Tim said no one was aware that Stan was retiring and he would try his best this week to get that done before Stans last day.  

So if anyone happens to run across something like this in the next few days VIA Facebook or any other media, please post here.  Keeping my fingers crossed.  Stan is so deserving for a last hurrah and I think his fans(Stan Fans) deserve it too!


----------



## DiznyDi

Jimmy, that's great, *Stan Fans*. Love it!

One of the things I enjoy at Roaring Fork is the yogurt parfait. I've been trying to find a suitable granola locally, but nothing seems to be right. Might any of you in-the-know groupies have a brand name for the granola used in the parfaits?


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> Jimmy, that's great, *Stan Fans*. Love it!
> 
> One of the things I enjoy at Roaring Fork is the yogurt parfait. I've been trying to find a suitable granola locally, but nothing seems to be right. Might any of you in-the-know groupies have a brand name for the granola used in the parfaits?



Hey Di
DH and I love the Parfaits too. and I have tried to make them at home 
 I did ask the Manger about the ingredients.
They use plain yogurt with honey and they make their own of granola...
I have made granola in the past and it seems to me to be a very basic recipe, no nuts fruits seeds etc just mostly oats and probably a little honey and brown sugar.


----------



## tea pot

*DVCGeek A BIG Thank YOU......Great TR and Love the T Shirt*
great links thanks again for taking the time to do a Live TR boy you guys covered a lot in such a short trip 

*TuckandStuiesMom* I just got back from a Girls only trip at our Beloved Lodge this past Sept.. Have to say it was one of the Best WDW Vacation 
ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Muushka

J&T, hope you 2 feel better soon.  And fingers crossed that the interview with Stan takes place.

I have had lots of company this month.  Old chum and daughter from the college days, then our friend from FL, followed by another friend from FL (who I just brought to the airport).  And then today, the previous friend from FL is returning for a couple of days.  I have been keeping up though!


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> J&T, hope you 2 feel better soon.  And fingers crossed that the interview with Stan takes place.
> 
> I have had lots of company this month.  Old chum and daughter from the college days, then our friend from FL, followed by another friend from FL (who I just brought to the airport).  And then today, the previous friend from FL is returning for a couple of days.  I have been keeping up though!



Boy Muushka You are GOOD !! 
I've had one guest from Alabama for the the last 3 weeks (she is leaving tomorrow) and I  was having a hard time keeping up..

Doing the single digit Happy Dance     Leaving Sunday for 3 nights at BLT lake view with DH before the rest of the family comes down for Disney niece's Wedding in Lake Mary. 
If he takes his lap top I'll try to Post in Real Time...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> To all you Phillies and Yankees fans, congratulations as well.  Unfortunately my Cardinals didn't last too long in the playoffs and the Rams....well, not much to say there
> 
> Be well, my Groupie friends!


Thanks Granny!


----------



## wildernessDad

44 days to go until I walk into our beloved lodge once again, this time with grand daughter in tow!

Those of you who have been around remember how I was last year during the final days before my December vacation at the lodge.  I will try my best to contain myself this time, but don't count on it!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> 44 days to go until I walk into our beloved lodge once again, this time with grand daughter in tow!
> 
> Those of you who have been around remember how I was last year during the final days before my December vacation at the lodge.  I will try my best to contain myself this time, but don't count on it!



I loved your giddiness!  And to think, you are a Grandpa!!

And will we get to meet your granddaughter?  I think we will already be there at the 44 day point.


----------



## ransom

Hi, Groupies!

We got back Saturday night from 14 wonderful days at the Lodge. 

Our room was 4560, and had a partial view of the service area and the laundry "dumpsters" or whatever.  But, unlike our last room, it had a balcony and a coat closet, so we were pretty darned happy!  Besides, looking straight out from within the room, the view was of trees, so it's not like the view was any sort of real problem.  Not to mention how little time we spend in our room!  We'd much rather roam the resort or the parks.

We saw Stan a few times, and talked to him a couple of times.  What a great sense of humor he has!

When we checked in, the "euro" style washer (in the shared laundry room) was on the blink.  That was still the case a week later, when we needed it.  We'd called maintenance, but apparently they were waiting on a part.  By the end of our trip, though, it had been fixed. 

The only other issue we had was with the refrigerator in our room.  Every time it cycled off, it would make a knock-knock-knock-knock-knock sound -- very startling at night as you're drifting off to sleep!  A call to maintenance took care of that -- within a half hour of calling, they were there, pulled the refrigerator out of its cubby hole, and found that a copper tube was bent against the back of the refrigerator and was knocking as the motor shut off. They put it back into place, and the knocking went away.  No problem!

Otherwise, our stay was perfect as always.

One night as we were enjoying the now-silent Electrical Water Pageant (I think it was silent either due to Hallowishes starting at 9:30 or due to the movie on the beach), and a woman came up to us and asked how to get to the boat dock.  It seems she and her family had just arrived, and she had no idea how to get around the Lodge, let alone the World. So we showed her the map board and pointed out how to get around.  She then had some other questions for us (which we were glad to answer), and during the course of the conversation it came out that she, her husband, their two or three boys (I forget how many, but I do remember that all were under 6 years old), and her father were there for only three days!  We feared they'd have a rush-rush-rush vacation in that time, but she said they would only be going to MK in those three days.  That's better than the alternative, but I felt sad for her that she and her family would miss out on the other parks.  Maybe the next time!

Here's hoping a new Groupie was born while she and her family were there.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> 44 days to go until I walk into our beloved lodge once again, this time with grand daughter in tow!
> 
> Those of you who have been around remember how I was last year during the final days before my December vacation at the lodge.  I will try my best to contain myself this time, but don't count on it!



Aww forget about containment!!  I have to live vicarously (sp) through you guys for a long time.  So bounce off the walls, just don't forget to post.

*Hey Ransom*,
Glad to hear from you.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Muushka said:


> That moose looks great on you!  He is so handsome, isn't he!!
> 
> So, you're headed to the best place in WDW in December!
> You know, we are having a meet in Dec!  Want me to put your dates on the first page?



Hello Miz Muushka!  THANK YOU again for your most kind welcome!  And YES! That moose IS a handsome devil!

Our dates are 12/12 -- 17. I'll scoot back to the first page and check out the meet date!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

tea pot said:


> *
> 
> TuckandStuiesMom I just got back from a Girls only trip at our Beloved Lodge this past Sept.. Have to say it was one of the Best WDW Vacation
> ENJOY!!!!*


*

AWESOME! 

Here's hopin' our trip turns out the same way... *


----------



## DiznyDi

tea pot said:


> Hey Di
> DH and I love the Parfaits too. and I have tried to make them at home
> I did ask the Manger about the ingredients.
> They use plain yogurt with honey and they make their own of granola...
> I have made granola in the past and it seems to me to be a very basic recipe, no nuts fruits seeds etc just mostly oats and probably a little honey and brown sugar.



Thanks *tea pot*! I'm not surprised that they make their own. Probably why I can't seem to find anything that even comes close. 
Sunday won't come soon enough for you. Enjoy your trip and niece's wedding! Hope we hear from you.

*DVCGeek* Loved your TR and pics. Thanks so much for sharing. That was some iced tea!

Sounds like you had a nice time, *ransom*. Sorry to hear about the washer glad though it got repaired before you left. So nice that you were able to direct another family and show them around. First stays can be a bit overwhelming.

*Muushka* and *tea pot* Get some rest! Company can be very fatiguing. You spend a month to PREPARE for their arrival and then another month to REPAIR after they've gone.....

*wildernessDad*, we're at 37 days. Will you and your granddaughter be at the Groupie meet?


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Aww forget about containment!!  I have to live vicarously (sp) through you guys for a long time.  So bounce off the walls, just don't forget to post.



Okay, you talked me into it!  (wasn't hard to do, btw)



Muushka said:


> I loved your giddiness!  And to think, you are a Grandpa!!
> 
> And will we get to meet your granddaughter?  I think we will already be there at the 44 day point.



It could perhaps be arranged!  I have to warn you though.  She's at the terrible 2 stage!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey maybe you could do like DiznyDi did and I'll send you a picture of me on a stick that you can hold up at the parade and it will almost be like I'm there!


Absolutely *DLI* ! 





> *DiznyDi* :One of the things I enjoy at Roaring Fork is the yogurt parfait. I've been trying to find a suitable granola locally, but nothing seems to be right.


Panara's fruit and yogurt parfait is pretty good---I like the granola --it's big and chunky.  





> Here's hoping a new Groupie was born while she and her family were there.


*ransom*...thanks for the report and how lucky to be at the Lodge for 14 days !  Unless you're a frequent flier....3 days is not nearly enough time in WDW !  I hope that family was able to make the most of their time.  




> Originally Posted by Granny
> To all you Phillies and Yankees fans, congratulations as well. Unfortunately my Cardinals didn't last too long in the playoffs and the Rams....well, not much to say there
> 
> Be well, my Groupie friends!


Thanks *Granny* !  GO PHILLIES !





> So if anyone happens to run across something like this in the next few days VIA Facebook or any other media, please post here. Keeping my fingers crossed. Stan is so deserving for a last hurrah and I think his fans(Stan Fans) deserve it too!


*JT : *Stan is deserving...and I love the Stan Fans idea too !  I also hope you and Tammy feel better soon 


*DiznyDi*....LOVE the pic of Chauffeur Mickey !   
Maria


----------



## Muushka

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Hello Miz Muushka!  THANK YOU again for your most kind welcome!  And YES! That moose IS a handsome devil!
> 
> Our dates are 12/12 -- 17. I'll scoot back to the first page and check out the meet date!



You are now on the list!  There will be plenty of Groupies there at your time, just not us 
Maybe as the time gets closer, which appears to be right about now, we can see if there will be others interested in meets.



wildernessDad said:


> Okay, you talked me into it!  (wasn't hard to do, btw)
> 
> 
> 
> It could perhaps be arranged!  I have to warn you though.  She's at the terrible 2 stage!



Terrible 2s.  She can't be too terrible, she's WD's granddaughter!

My last company leaves today (I thought he was staying till Thursday).  
Last night headache, scratchy throat and ear ache.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> My last company leaves today (I thought he was staying till Thursday).
> Last night headache, scratchy throat and ear ache.



Feel better soon Muush!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Feel better soon Muush!



I took some ibuprophen and viola!  Much better .  I think it was one of those short-lived viral thingies.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

hi everyone :  

My dh has a major case of the addonitis right now!  He wants to get some more VWL points.  

So... I am asking for some advice.... 

We are thinking of selling our points via resale.  They are 4 small contracts.  28, 29, 47 and 48 for a total of 148.  If we sell them via resale with the TSS will we have to pay closing costs / ROFR/ etc. for each small contract?? 

Can we sell them as one big group?  Do you think they would get "premium" price??  LOL!  All we'd be doing is selling to buy..so that money would be going right back to Disney  LOL. 

Thanks!


----------



## DVCGeek

DiznyDi said:


> While I'll try to re-cap as brief as possible



I think you did a great job!  Thanks for sharing, and the shoes item was too funny.

Also, I LOVE the Mickey in the driver's seat!

Still trying to shift gears back to 'real life'.  I have another picture (maybe more) I want to post for everyone here but it's still sitting on my camera; I thought I had copied it to this computer but I guess not...

Glad people were able to enjoy my TR!  

I don't know if I shared links for the last two days of it; if I did, my apologies for duplicating them.  If not, sorry they are late!  

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showpost.php?p=52182&postcount=17

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showpost.php?p=52247&postcount=18


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Afternoon Groupies! I was just able to cancel my AKV reservation and rebook at VWL This will be my first trip to the lodge ever! Woot!


----------



## ransom

thesupersmartguy said:


> Afternoon Groupies! I was just able to cancel my AKV reservation and rebook at VWL This will be my first trip to the lodge ever! Woot!



Congratulations!    I think you made the right move.


----------



## Dizny Dad

So the big day that took 10 months to plan has come and gone.  All of our married life we have planned for this moment, making sure we always did things together, like taking classes together, starting hobbies together, etc. so we would not face our life after children asking each other "who are you?".

The newlyweds are now at The Lodge.  No calls, no E-Mails, no Facebook comments.

So here we are, TV playing, dog at my feet.

I just looked at DiznyDi and asked - "Now What".


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> So the big day that took 10 months to plan has come and gone.  All of our married life we have planned for this moment, making sure we always did things together, like taking classes together, starting hobbies together, etc. so we would not face our life after children asking each other "who are you?".
> 
> The newlyweds are now at The Lodge.  No calls, no E-Mails, no Facebook comments.
> 
> So here we are, TV playing, dog at my feet.
> 
> I just looked at DiznyDi and asked - "Now What".



That is just about the sweetest thing I have read in a long time.  
No!  Wait!!  What you have written all along has been so sweet!

Now I have a fever!  Oy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Good Ol Gal said:


> hi everyone :
> 
> My dh has a major case of the addonitis right now!  He wants to get some more VWL points.
> 
> So... I am asking for some advice....
> 
> We are thinking of selling our points via resale.  They are 4 small contracts.  28, 29, 47 and 48 for a total of 148.  If we sell them via resale with the TSS will we have to pay closing costs / ROFR/ etc. for each small contract??
> 
> Can we sell them as one big group?  Do you think they would get "premium" price??  LOL!  All we'd be doing is selling to buy..so that money would be going right back to Disney  LOL.
> 
> Thanks!



I've seen a couple of listings that are for a total of points but it has said it is two contracts or something similar.  Since each one is legally separate there's costs for each though.  

Since your selling, have the buyer pay the closing costs then you may just have to pay the straight percentage of the sale to the agent and it shouldn't make a difference to you as the seller on the number or size of the contracts.  I've only bought, not sold but when buying our first contract I did ask about what would be involved in selling and that seemed to be about it.  Just don't negotiate those costs!     I'd call and discuss with an agent.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

thesupersmartguy said:


> Afternoon Groupies! I was just able to cancel my AKV reservation and rebook at VWL This will be my first trip to the lodge ever! Woot!



Excellent!!!



Muushka said:


> Now I have a fever!  Oy!



Oh - take care of yourself Muushka!!!  There are so many ickies going around.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> That is just about the sweetest thing I have read in a long time.
> No!  Wait!!  What you have written all along has been so sweet!
> 
> *Now I have a fever!  Oy!:sick*:



Into bed you go, Ms. Muushka.

Be well my friend.


----------



## Granny

I hope you're feeling much better very quickly, Barb.  Take care of yourself!


----------



## ransom

I hope you feel better soon, Muushka!

Dizny Dad -- When you're at loose ends, the best thing to do is plan your next vacation.  
Enjoy your new life!


----------



## DVCGeek

Muushka said:


> When you see Rozzie tell her Muushka says hello and watch Off Kilter for me!



Going back and tying up loose ends-   I'm sorry, but after running the race when I found Rozzie after her finish (she did the 13k, so although she is faster than me her longer race took, well, longer) I totally forgot to give her your message!  

And on a more current note, I hope you feel better very soon!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

ransom said:


> I hope you feel better soon, Muushka!
> 
> Dizny Dad -- When you're at loose ends, the best thing to do is plan your next vacation.
> Enjoy your new life!



Muushka - keep thinking about the Lodge - it can help.

ransom - The cool thing about being in DVC, it really makes you plan ahead.  The December visit is "in the can", May '10 is all set except for ADRs.

Now what? . . . . . I'll keep thinking about the Lodge


----------



## DVCGeek

I decided to switch to a custom Figment avatar made from a picture I took in  the gift shop @ the end of Journey into Imagination with Figment during my trip last week.  What do you think?

Also, got my ADRs made Tuesday and booked 3 'tours' last night for our multi-family Jan/Feb 2010 trip!  (DW & I for 6 nights [BLT MK view studio] + my parents 3 nights [BLT SV studio] + her parents for mostly overlapping 3 nights [VWL studio; BLT SV waitlisted so we could all be in the same place...])   180 days returning made things a zoo, but it is nice to have them now and not have to worry about 90 going forward.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dizny Dad said:


> So the big day that took 10 months to plan has come and gone.  All of our married life we have planned for this moment, making sure we always did things together, like taking classes together, starting hobbies together, etc. so we would not face our life after children asking each other "who are you?".
> 
> The newlyweds are now at The Lodge.  No calls, no E-Mails, no Facebook comments.
> 
> So here we are, TV playing, dog at my feet.
> 
> I just looked at DiznyDi and asked - "Now What".



Aww.  This is making me all weepy!



DVCGeek said:


> I decided to switch to a custom Figment avatar made from a picture I took in  the gift shop @ the end of Journey into Imagination with Figment during my trip last week.  What do you think?



Love it!


Muuskha - Hope you feel better soon.  Take good care of yourself!


----------



## DVCGeek

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Love it!



Cool, thanks!


----------



## ransom

I like your look, DVCGeek!

Dizny Dad - sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DVCGeek said:


> I decided to switch to a custom Figment avatar made from a picture I took in  the gift shop @ the end of Journey into Imagination with Figment during my trip last week.  What do you think? . . . . . .



Nothing better than to make the experience part of yourself - cool avatar!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> I took some ibuprophen and viola!  Much better .  I think it was one of those short-lived viral thingies.



Glad you're feeling better Muushka !  
The H1N1 vaccine was delivered to my place of work today.  I had just finished a night shift and was asleep when the phone call came in stating I had to come back into the hospital between 1 pm and 6 pm if I wanted a shot.  That's the same as waking up a day shift person and telling them to come in between 1 am and 6 am !  So I turned it down....I was too exhausted.   Hope I didn't make a mistake.   But glad again the advil helped you Barb & it wasn't the swine flu !  


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dizny Dad said:


> So the big day that took 10 months to plan has come and gone.  All of our married life we have planned for this moment, making sure we always did things together, like taking classes together, starting hobbies together, etc. so we would not face our life after children asking each other "who are you?".
> 
> The newlyweds are now at The Lodge.  No calls, no E-Mails, no Facebook comments.
> 
> So here we are, TV playing, dog at my feet.
> 
> I just looked at DiznyDi and asked - "Now What".



Awww.....BIG hugs to ya DiznyDad 

Maria


----------



## Dizny Dad

MiaSRN62 said:


> Awww.....BIG hugs to ya DiznyDad
> 
> Maria



And now big hugs to DiznyDi.  We just found out that the wedding coordinator did not record the wedding music as discussed!  He missed that detail! We discussed the music and its recording during two different meetings.  "Not a problem" was the response.  

We were directed to ask the assistant if he had taken care of it.  His comment, "I asked Saturday morning, but was told by the coordinator that we would not be recording it".

DW & DD had put together quite a collection of musicians, soloists, and beloved family songs once sung by those already called home.  The heartache of lost opportunity is saddening; too late to go back now.  

We need our next visit to the World as soon as possible! 

But, in good news, we have heard from the newlyweds and they are having a very magical time!  They are experiencing lots of friendly comments and Fast Passes from the CMs, have had lots of free desserts, and a few extraordinary experiences.  The magic is still there!


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> *And now big hugs to DiznyDi*.  We just found out that the wedding coordinator did not record the wedding music as discussed!  He missed that detail! We discussed the music and its recording during two different meetings.  "Not a problem" was the response.
> 
> We were directed to ask the assistant if he had taken care of it.  His comment, "I asked Saturday morning, but was told by the coordinator that we would not be recording it".
> 
> DW & DD had put together quite a collection of musicians, soloists, and beloved family songs once sung by those already called home.  The heartache of lost opportunity is saddening; too late to go back now.
> 
> But, in good news, we have heard from the newlyweds and they are having a very magical time!  They are experiencing lots of friendly comments and Fast Passes from the CMs, have had lots of free desserts, and a few extraordinary experiences.  The magic is still there!





  Tell Dizny Di and the newlyweds that this is their "*IDIOT*"
moment.  
When the old guy and I got married, the florist forget one bouquet for the wedding party. Of course I panicked because one of the brides maids would now walk down the aisle without flowers.  My mom told me that every wedding needs an "idiot" moment so when you celebrate your 25th Anniversary you look back and say "Remember that idiot sound person forgot to record our music" and it gives you some thing to laugh about.

Not sure if it calmed me down then but we do laugh about it now...  although your missed opportunity sounds a bit more special


----------



## MaryJ

eliza61 said:


> Tell Dizny Di and the newlyweds that this is their "*IDIOT*"
> moment.
> When the old guy and I got married, the florist forget one bouquet for the wedding party. Of course I panicked because one of the brides maids would now walk down the aisle without flowers.  My mom told me that every wedding needs an "idiot" moment so when you celebrate your 25th Anniversary you look back and say "Remember that idiot sound person forgot to record our music" and it gives you some thing to laugh about.
> 
> Not sure if it calmed me down then but we do laugh about it now...  although your missed opportunity sounds a bit more special



My "idiot" moment was that the woman who was responsible for letting down my train before I walked down the aisle, didn't let it down all the way, so I went down the aisle with my train halfway bustled up.  Only my mom  realized what had happened though.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> And now big hugs to DiznyDi.  We just found out that the wedding coordinator did not record the wedding music as discussed!  He missed that detail! We discussed the music and its recording during two different meetings.  "Not a problem" was the response.
> 
> We were directed to ask the assistant if he had taken care of it.  His comment, "I asked Saturday morning, but was told by the coordinator that we would not be recording it".
> 
> DW & DD had put together quite a collection of musicians, soloists, and beloved family songs once sung by those already called home.  The heartache of lost opportunity is saddening; too late to go back now.
> 
> We need our next visit to the World as soon as possible!
> 
> But, in good news, we have heard from the newlyweds and they are having a very magical time!  They are experiencing lots of friendly comments and Fast Passes from the CMs, have had lots of free desserts, and a few extraordinary experiences.  The magic is still there!





eliza61 said:


> Tell Dizny Di and the newlyweds that this is their "*IDIOT*"
> moment.
> When the old guy and I got married, the florist forget one bouquet for the wedding party. Of course I panicked because one of the brides maids would now walk down the aisle without flowers.  My mom told me that every wedding needs an "idiot" moment so when you celebrate your 25th Anniversary you look back and say "Remember that idiot sound person forgot to record our music" and it gives you some thing to laugh about.
> 
> Not sure if it calmed me down then but we do laugh about it now...  although your missed opportunity sounds a bit more special





MaryJ said:


> My "idiot" moment was that the woman who was responsible for letting down my train before I walked down the aisle, didn't let it down all the way, so I went down the aisle with my train halfway bustled up.  Only my mom  realized what had happened though.



Oh DiznyDad I'm sorry.      Our "idiot" moment was our cake.  The cake looked really great but when we fed it to each other I immediately knew they had made us the wrong flavor.  DH of course didn't even notice!     Nothing we could do about it at that point.  Maybe every wedding should have an idiot moment.  It's good luck!

Glad to hear the newlyweds are having a good time & your trip will be here before you know it!  

Hope you're feeling better today Muushka!  

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> Oh DiznyDad I'm sorry.      Our "idiot" moment was our cake.  The cake looked really great but when we fed it to each other I immediately knew they had made us the wrong flavor.  DH of course didn't even notice!   . . . . . . . . .



I just have to jump in on this.  

Horselover, your DH was just so mezmerized by your beauty that all systems were turned off except for his heart pounding for you. 

And thank you everybody for your idiot moments!  I can't really think of an idiot moment in our wedding (34 yrs ago).  I'm sure it is because I was so mezmerized by DiznDi's beauty that all systems were turned off except for my heart pounding for her.

(Maybe this will get me my very own Dole Whip this next trip!)


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Glad you're feeling better Muushka !
> The H1N1 vaccine was delivered to my place of work today.  I had just finished a night shift and was asleep when the phone call came in stating I had to come back into the hospital between 1 pm and 6 pm if I wanted a shot.  That's the same as waking up a day shift person and telling them to come in between 1 am and 6 am !  So I turned it down....I was too exhausted.   Hope I didn't make a mistake.   But glad again the advil helped you Barb & it wasn't the swine flu !
> 
> 
> Maria



Sadly the ibuprophen was short lived.  I think it might be bronchitis again.  I go to the doc today at 3:45.  I have had the flu before and know what it feels like (like you are dying!).  And I have had bronchitis before (this past April).  But this is strange.  Like bronchitis with the deep cough, low grade fever (101) but I have a headache.  That's a flu symptom.  I guess that is what happens when you try to play doctor!



Dizny Dad said:


> And now big hugs to DiznyDi.  We just found out that the wedding coordinator did not record the wedding music as discussed!  He missed that detail! We discussed the music and its recording during two different meetings.  "Not a problem" was the response.
> 
> We were directed to ask the assistant if he had taken care of it.  His comment, "I asked Saturday morning, but was told by the coordinator that we would not be recording it".
> 
> DW & DD had put together quite a collection of musicians, soloists, and beloved family songs once sung by those already called home.  The heartache of lost opportunity is saddening; too late to go back now.
> 
> We need our next visit to the World as soon as possible!
> 
> But, in good news, we have heard from the newlyweds and they are having a very magical time!  They are experiencing lots of friendly comments and Fast Passes from the CMs, have had lots of free desserts, and a few extraordinary experiences.  The magic is still there!



I'm sorry the music didn't work out for you.  Mr Muush picked out all of the music for ours and it played an important part.  He would have been very upset if they had screwed it up!  

But I am certain it was a beautiful wedding in spite of those who are not a competent as they appear!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dizny Dad said:


> And now big hugs to DiznyDi.  We just found out that the wedding coordinator did not record the wedding music as discussed!  He missed that detail! We discussed the music and its recording during two different meetings.  "Not a problem" was the response.
> 
> We were directed to ask the assistant if he had taken care of it.  His comment, "I asked Saturday morning, but was told by the coordinator that we would not be recording it".
> 
> DW & DD had put together quite a collection of musicians, soloists, and beloved family songs once sung by those already called home.  The heartache of lost opportunity is saddening; too late to go back now.
> 
> We need our next visit to the World as soon as possible!
> 
> But, in good news, we have heard from the newlyweds and they are having a very magical time!  They are experiencing lots of friendly comments and Fast Passes from the CMs, have had lots of free desserts, and a few extraordinary experiences.  The magic is still there!



UGH!!!!!  Sorry to hear they messed that up!   I'm glad though that the newlyweds are having a great time!



Dizny Dad said:


> I just have to jump in on this.
> 
> Horselover, your DH was just so mezmerized by your beauty that all systems were turned off except for his heart pounding for you.
> 
> And thank you everybody for your idiot moments!  I can't really think of an idiot moment in our wedding (34 yrs ago).  I'm sure it is because I was so mezmerized by DiznDi's beauty that all systems were turned off except for my heart pounding for her.
> 
> (Maybe this will get me my very own Dole Whip this next trip!)



Okay, I need to show your posts to my DH!


----------



## Muushka

Hey Groupies.  Just got back from the doc.  He started out shaking my hand (what in the world was he thinking??).  Then he sat about 4 feet away as we got the symptoms down.  As we talked he moved about 15 feet away to a different area of the exam room!  I laughed and said next thing he will be coming in with a mask and sure enough, after the peak flow and pulse/ox he came back with a heavy duty mask!

Bottom line, more than likely viral bronchitis.  I have a prednisone taper to take if the wheezing gets any worse.  No antibiotics.  He said there is a chance that it is the H1N1, but pretty slim.

I really like that doctor.  So calm, and explains everything like you are not an imbecile!


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> I just have to jump in on this.
> 
> Horselover, your DH was just so mezmerized by your beauty that all systems were turned off except for his heart pounding for you.
> 
> And thank you everybody for your idiot moments!  I can't really think of an idiot moment in our wedding (34 yrs ago).  I'm sure it is because I was so mezmerized by DiznDi's beauty that all systems were turned off except for my heart pounding for her.
> 
> (Maybe this will get me my very own Dole Whip this next trip!)



AnniversaryGuy says you are correct!     Fingers crossed for you that you get that Dole Whip!  



Muushka said:


> Hey Groupies.  Just got back from the doc.  He started out shaking my hand (what in the world was he thinking??).  Then he sat about 4 feet away as we got the symptoms down.  As we talked he moved about 15 feet away to a different area of the exam room!  I laughed and said next thing he will be coming in with a mask and sure enough, after the peak flow and pulse/ox he came back with a heavy duty mask!
> 
> Bottom line, more than likely viral bronchitis.  I have a prednisone taper to take if the wheezing gets any worse.  No antibiotics.  He said there is a chance that it is the H1N1, but pretty slim.



Rest & feel better soon!  

1 month & 4 days til we're home!  Not that I'm counting the days or anything.


----------



## ransom

Oh, Muushka!  I'm glad you went to the doctor, and I hope you feel better over the weekend.

Everybody:  Have a great weekend, Groupies!  See ya Monday.


----------



## DiznyDi

Well, Dizny Dad has certainly kept the Groupies in the loop.
Yep, profound disappointment..... many thanks for the 'idiots' stories shared. We do have a ray of hope, though. The videoagrapher (sp?) was also doing an audio recording - hopefully he was able to capture something.

Muush - so sorry you're so sick  Get plenty of rest this week-end. If I thought I could get it to you while it was still fresh, I'd send some chicken noodle soup. It's the thought that counts... right?

Flu is everywhere - stay well my Groupie friends!


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi & Dad...I'm sure there is still some disappointment after you went through a lot of special attention around the music.  Pretty much all you can say is "Oh well!" 

Eliza...your comment about the IDIOT moment rings very true.  Our videographer was not allowed near the sanctuary of the church we were in so he had to shoot from the choir loft area.  He miked me so that the video would have good sound of the entire occasion. 

When we got our wedding tape, we found that the microphone on me cut out before the bride even made it down the aisle.  We were so disappointed since we really liked the "sermon" the minister delivered and were glad it had been captured for posterity.  So we know very well the disappointment you guys are feeling.

And here we are 21 years later, looking to head to HHI in less than 48 hours for our first trip together alone since our honeymoon!!  Looking very much forward to the charm of HHI resort.


----------



## nanajoyx2

Just a little heads-up about Ranger Stan.  This morning in the WL lobby he was seated at a table signing pictures of himself for anyone who wanted one.  When I got there, it was mostly CM's in line.  My favorite CM was there so I got in line behind her to take her picture with Stan and she did the same for me.  She said he was unaware that this was going to happen today and that he was overwhelmed.  Many years ago DH and I did the Lodge tour with him and a few years ago we were the Flag Family with him.  The picture is great - it's a shot of Stan and a young boy looking up in awe towards the ceiling.  In the upper right hand corner of the picture are the words:  My first day at work I was as wide-eyed as the guests.  I still am.  Further down on the picture are the words:  I am Disney.  There was a small matted poster of the picture there, also.  And under the words I am Disney were the words I am Retired.  I am so happy I was able to be here for Stan's last days as a CM.  He is what Walt Disney hoped all his CM's would represent.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

nanajoyx2 said:


> Just a little heads-up about Ranger Stan.  This morning in the WL lobby he was seated at a table signing pictures of himself for anyone who wanted one.  When I got there, it was mostly CM's in line.  My favorite CM was there so I got in line behind her to take her picture with Stan and she did the same for me.  She said he was unaware that this was going to happen today and that he was overwhelmed.  Many years ago DH and I did the Lodge tour with him and a few years ago we were the Flag Family with him.  The picture is great - it's a shot of Stan and a young boy looking up in awe towards the ceiling.  In the upper right hand corner of the picture are the words:  My first day at work I was as wide-eyed as the guests.  I still am.  Further down on the picture are the words:  I am Disney.  There was a small matted poster of the picture there, also.  And under the words I am Disney were the words I am Retired.  I am so happy I was able to be here for Stan's last days as a CM.  He is what Walt Disney hoped all his CM's would represent.




That couldn't be any more awsome!


----------



## horselover

nanajoyx2 said:


> Just a little heads-up about Ranger Stan.  This morning in the WL lobby he was seated at a table signing pictures of himself for anyone who wanted one.  When I got there, it was mostly CM's in line.  My favorite CM was there so I got in line behind her to take her picture with Stan and she did the same for me.  She said he was unaware that this was going to happen today and that he was overwhelmed.  Many years ago DH and I did the Lodge tour with him and a few years ago we were the Flag Family with him.  The picture is great - it's a shot of Stan and a young boy looking up in awe towards the ceiling.  In the upper right hand corner of the picture are the words:  My first day at work I was as wide-eyed as the guests.  I still am.  Further down on the picture are the words:  I am Disney.  There was a small matted poster of the picture there, also.  And under the words I am Disney were the words I am Retired.  I am so happy I was able to be here for Stan's last days as a CM.  He is what Walt Disney hoped all his CM's would represent.



I'm tearing up as I read this.  You are so right.  Stan is everything a CM should be.  God bless you Ranger Stan & happy retirement!


----------



## jimmytammy

nanajoyx2 said:


> Just a little heads-up about Ranger Stan.  This morning in the WL lobby he was seated at a table signing pictures of himself for anyone who wanted one.  When I got there, it was mostly CM's in line.  My favorite CM was there so I got in line behind her to take her picture with Stan and she did the same for me.  She said he was unaware that this was going to happen today and that he was overwhelmed.  Many years ago DH and I did the Lodge tour with him and a few years ago we were the Flag Family with him.  The picture is great - it's a shot of Stan and a young boy looking up in awe towards the ceiling.  In the upper right hand corner of the picture are the words:  My first day at work I was as wide-eyed as the guests.  I still am.  Further down on the picture are the words:  I am Disney.  There was a small matted poster of the picture there, also.  And under the words I am Disney were the words I am Retired.  I am so happy I was able to be here for Stan's last days as a CM.  He is what Walt Disney hoped all his CM's would represent.


Thank you so much for sharing this with us.  It is sad to think this is his last day.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> Hey Groupies. Just got back from the doc. He started out shaking my hand (what in the world was he thinking??). Then he sat about 4 feet away as we got the symptoms down. As we talked he moved about 15 feet away to a different area of the exam room! I laughed and said next thing he will be coming in with a mask and sure enough, after the peak flow and pulse/ox he came back with a heavy duty mask!
> 
> Bottom line, more than likely viral bronchitis. I have a prednisone taper to take if the wheezing gets any worse. No antibiotics. He said there is a chance that it is the H1N1, but pretty slim.
> 
> I really like that doctor. So calm, and explains everything like you are not an imbecile!


 Oh noooo!!!!! I hope you don't have to go on the prednisone!!! Saying some prayers for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## DiznyDi

nanajoyx2 said:


> Just a little heads-up about Ranger Stan.  This morning in the WL lobby he was seated at a table signing pictures of himself for anyone who wanted one.  When I got there, it was mostly CM's in line.  My favorite CM was there so I got in line behind her to take her picture with Stan and she did the same for me.  She said he was unaware that this was going to happen today and that he was overwhelmed.  Many years ago DH and I did the Lodge tour with him and a few years ago we were the Flag Family with him.  The picture is great - it's a shot of Stan and a young boy looking up in awe towards the ceiling.  In the upper right hand corner of the picture are the words:  My first day at work I was as wide-eyed as the guests.  I still am.  Further down on the picture are the words:  I am Disney.  There was a small matted poster of the picture there, also.  And under the words I am Disney were the words I am Retired.  I am so happy I was able to be here for Stan's last days as a CM.  He is what Walt Disney hoped all his CM's would represent.



What a wonderful tribute! Thank you so much for sharing.

*Granny* hope you and DW have a wonderful time together. Enjoy each other and HH.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you all for the well-wishes.  Groupies rock!



DiznyDi said:


> Well, Dizny Dad has certainly kept the Groupies in the loop.
> Yep, profound disappointment..... many thanks for the 'idiots' stories shared. We do have a ray of hope, though. The videoagrapher (sp?) was also doing an audio recording - hopefully he was able to capture something.
> 
> Muush - so sorry you're so sick  Get plenty of rest this week-end. If I thought I could get it to you while it was still fresh, I'd send some chicken noodle soup. It's the thought that counts... right?
> 
> Flu is everywhere - stay well my Groupie friends!



The thought does indeed count!  Thank you 



Granny said:


> DiznyDi & Dad...I'm sure there is still some disappointment after you went through a lot of special attention around the music.  Pretty much all you can say is "Oh well!"
> 
> Eliza...your comment about the IDIOT moment rings very true.  Our videographer was not allowed near the sanctuary of the church we were in so he had to shoot from the choir loft area.  He miked me so that the video would have good sound of the entire occasion.
> 
> When we got our wedding tape, we found that the microphone on me cut out before the bride even made it down the aisle.  We were so disappointed since we really liked the "sermon" the minister delivered and were glad it had been captured for posterity.  So we know very well the disappointment you guys are feeling.
> 
> And here we are 21 years later, looking to head to HHI in less than 48 hours for our first trip together alone since our honeymoon!!  Looking very much forward to the charm of HHI resort.



Have a magical second honeymoon Granny!



nanajoyx2 said:


> Just a little heads-up about Ranger Stan.  This morning in the WL lobby he was seated at a table signing pictures of himself for anyone who wanted one.  When I got there, it was mostly CM's in line.  My favorite CM was there so I got in line behind her to take her picture with Stan and she did the same for me.  She said he was unaware that this was going to happen today and that he was overwhelmed.  Many years ago DH and I did the Lodge tour with him and a few years ago we were the Flag Family with him.  The picture is great - it's a shot of Stan and a young boy looking up in awe towards the ceiling.  In the upper right hand corner of the picture are the words:  My first day at work I was as wide-eyed as the guests.  I still am.  Further down on the picture are the words:  I am Disney.  There was a small matted poster of the picture there, also.  And under the words I am Disney were the words I am Retired.  I am so happy I was able to be here for Stan's last days as a CM.  He is what Walt Disney hoped all his CM's would represent.



Awwww.  Can I be really pushy and ask if there is any way you can scan that picture?  I would love to see it.



BWV Dreamin said:


> Oh noooo!!!!! I hope you don't have to go on the prednisone!!! Saying some prayers for a speedy recovery!!



Thanks.  I feel somewhat improved today.  It is good to know the steroids are there if I need them though.  I have had them in the past and they helped quite a bit.  But then I just did the taper pack and was done (I think you have a lot more experience with 'roids than I do!)


----------



## Granny

Barb...glad to hear you are feeling somewhat better, and hope that you are 100% very soon! 

nanajoy...thanks for sharing the Ranger Stan final work days information.  I'm really glad that it sounds like Disney understood his contribution and made his retirement a classy send-off.

Be well, Groupies!!


----------



## DVCGeek

Muushka said:


> Awwww.  Can I be really pushy and ask if there is any way you can scan that picture?  I would love to see it.



I was thinking the same thing.  Great to hear the Mouse did something so nice for him!

BTW, here is a Lodge pick I took on Monday that I thought some of you might enjoy:


----------



## blossomz

Happy weekend all!  Checking in after a busy week!  

Muush...please feel better!! 

DizneyDi and Dad..that picture is so beautiful!  Congratulations and so glad everything seemed to work out!  

JT...spoke with Lou not long ago...he promised me that something with Stan was in the works and to stay tuned...

I cannot believe today is Stan's last day...wish I could be there.  I did send him a card wishing him a happy retirement and reminded him that I too am a groupie, but that alas..I will not be at the meet.  When you guys see him..please ask him if he received my card.

Welcome TuckandStuiesMom!

Supersarguy..congrats on landing a VWL ressie...

And a veery Happy Halloween to ALL!!

And....I BOOKED OUR NEXT CRUISE TODAY!!!  Put me on the list..

Aug 3-8, 2010!!  A 5-nighter this time!  Still working on our next Disney trip!!  Will let you know as soon as we are booked!!

Sta well everyone!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Halloween Groupies !!!













And GO PHILLIES !!!





Maria


----------



## DVCGeek

Happy Halloween everyone - hope it is safe & fun for all!


----------



## MaryJ

I'm also sorry that we cannot be there for Stan's last day.  We will come so close!  We will be checking in at the lodge on Thursday!  DH and I are going for the tail end of F&W and also for my birthday!  In the past, we have always taken friends or family with us for the F&WF, but I convinced DH to let it just be the two of us this time.  Since I've been having health issues for the better part of a month, I'm really hoping that the FL sunshine will do wonderful things for me!  Looking forward to just relaxing at the pool, in the Carolwood Pacific room, or anywhere else at the Lodge!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Hey Groupies.  Just got back from the doc.  He started out shaking my hand (what in the world was he thinking??).  Then he sat about 4 feet away as we got the symptoms down.  As we talked he moved about 15 feet away to a different area of the exam room!  I laughed and said next thing he will be coming in with a mask and sure enough, after the peak flow and pulse/ox he came back with a heavy duty mask!
> 
> Bottom line, more than likely viral bronchitis.  I have a prednisone taper to take if the wheezing gets any worse.  No antibiotics.  He said there is a chance that it is the H1N1, but pretty slim.
> 
> I really like that doctor.  So calm, and explains everything like you are not an imbecile!



Hope you keep feeling better Muushka!



nanajoyx2 said:


> Just a little heads-up about Ranger Stan.  This morning in the WL lobby he was seated at a table signing pictures of himself for anyone who wanted one.  When I got there, it was mostly CM's in line.  My favorite CM was there so I got in line behind her to take her picture with Stan and she did the same for me.  She said he was unaware that this was going to happen today and that he was overwhelmed.  Many years ago DH and I did the Lodge tour with him and a few years ago we were the Flag Family with him.  The picture is great - it's a shot of Stan and a young boy looking up in awe towards the ceiling.  In the upper right hand corner of the picture are the words:  My first day at work I was as wide-eyed as the guests.  I still am.  Further down on the picture are the words:  I am Disney.  There was a small matted poster of the picture there, also.  And under the words I am Disney were the words I am Retired.  I am so happy I was able to be here for Stan's last days as a CM.  He is what Walt Disney hoped all his CM's would represent.


That is so great that they did that for him.  I also would love to see the picture!

Happy Halloween!!!!!


----------



## Granny

MaryJ said:


> Since I've been having health issues for the better part of a month, I'm really hoping that the FL sunshine will do wonderful things for me!  Looking forward to just relaxing at the pool, in the Carolwood Pacific room, or anywhere else at the Lodge!



MJ...here's hoping that the Lodge is just the tonic for what ails you!


----------



## Granny

Maria...great theming and timing on the graphics as always.  You're the best!! 



DVCGeek said:


> BTW, here is a Lodge pick I took on Monday that I thought some of you might enjoy:




Let's see... a beautiful picture of our beloved Lodge complete with the timing of the geyser erupting.  

Yeah, I guess SOME of us might enjoy that! 

Getting the final packing done before heading to the airport in the morning.  I wish they had ME at HHI from Savannah!! 

Anyway, time to get ready to bring the Moose to the Island for a little kickin' back!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . . .
> Anyway, time to get ready to bring the Moose to the Island for a little kickin' back!



Love this image!  It says so much.  Enjoy the kickin'


----------



## Muushka

MaryJ said:


> I'm also sorry that we cannot be there for Stan's last day.  We will come so close!  We will be checking in at the lodge on Thursday!  DH and I are going for the tail end of F&W and also for my birthday!  In the past, we have always taken friends or family with us for the F&WF, but I convinced DH to let it just be the two of us this time.  Since I've been having health issues for the better part of a month, I'm really hoping that the FL sunshine will do wonderful things for me!  Looking forward to just relaxing at the pool, in the Carolwood Pacific room, or anywhere else at the Lodge!



I also hope that FL sunshine makes you feel better.  Well, that and our beloved Lodge.

Flying to HHI Granny?  I thought you were a driving kind of guy.  Love that graphic.  Have a wonderful time.

Well I think I unofficially had H1N1 or some sort of flu.  Poor Mr Muush.  Picture of health yesterday.  By 6 he had chills and a little achie.  No fever.  Checked it again at 8, 101.7. 

God bless our primary care practice.  They had a doc on call, told her what was happening and she called in some Tamiflu for him.  Hopefully his illness will be short lived.


----------



## Muushka

*Don't forget to set your clocks back!!*


----------



## MiaSRN62

Mary ~
hope FL...and the wonders of the Lodge make you feel better !!!  Have a great time !

Thanks for the clock reminder Muushka !  



Maria (sitting here and wondering why I've barely seen the sun all week !)


----------



## blossomz

Hope the Muushkas are on the mend!  That extra hour is so nice!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> That extra hour is so nice!



It wasn't from a nurse's perspective who works the night shift 

Means we all had to work either 9 or 13 hours depending on our shift ---we RN's dread those "one hour back" night 

But on the other hand....we LOVE the jump ahead one hour in the spring ! 

Maria


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*HELP CALLING ALL GROUPIES*

I started a new thread about this but thought I would post here as the Groupies may have the information I need...I have used this website for years and have had the link posted on the WL FAQ thread over on the Resort Board. 

For years I used a link to * The Villa at Wilderness Lodge Room Lay-Out* that show where each studio, 1 bedroom and 2 bedroom where located at the VWL. I originally found the link here on the DVC Forums...now when I try to access the link it says...

_Dear AOL Hometown user, 

We're sorry to inform you that AOL® Hometown was shut down permanently. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. 

Sincerely, 
The AOL Hometown Team_ 

The room locations were great to have when making request. 

If you have a copy of the information or if you know who made the Lay-Out would you please post a new link or the information here. 

Thank You
Beckie


----------



## Inkmahm

I haven't been around in awhile but thought I'd stop back in to say "hi" and "Happy Halloween!"

Our trip to BCV last weekend was great. We loved it, had never stayed there before.  Still not as nice as VWL, of course, but acceptable as a choice for future trips.  The F&W festival was great, too.

Now I'm looking foward to a month from now when we are on our way to Disney for our few days at the lodge and then our 1 week cruise.  I'll really need the break again by then.  The whole trip is paid for already so we are still going, but as of this past THursday, I've joined the millions of people who are unemployed.   We'll be okay financially but emotionally it is rough to know I don't have a job and likely will not have one again for a very long time.  

Pixie dust, please?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We're sorry to inform you that AOL® Hometown was shut down permanently. We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
> 
> Sincerely,
> The AOL Hometown Team
> 
> The room locations were great to have when making request.
> 
> If you have a copy of the information or if you know who made the Lay-Out would you please post a new link or the information here.





wow Beckie....I'm getting the same message ???

Maria


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

I just hate that we may have lost the information,  DizneyNutz posted that he has a copy of it saved to his computer in a PDF file so I may be able to save it someway.

Beckie


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Try this......

VWL Map


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*Another Great Diser came to our rescue and posted a new link to the information. The new link has been updated on page 1 on the FAQ Thread but may also be reached by clicking the link below.

Thank you KAT4DISNEY for posting the new link:

THE VILLAS at WILDERNESS LODGE
For a room lay-outs for the Villas click on link below.
Villas @ Wilderness Lodge

*


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> I haven't been around in awhile but thought I'd stop back in to say "hi" and "Happy Halloween!"
> 
> Our trip to BCV last weekend was great. We loved it, had never stayed there before.  Still not as nice as VWL, of course, but acceptable as a choice for future trips.  The F&W festival was great, too.
> 
> Now I'm looking foward to a month from now when we are on our way to Disney for our few days at the lodge and then our 1 week cruise.  I'll really need the break again by then.  The whole trip is paid for already so we are still going, but as of this past THursday, I've joined the millions of people who are unemployed.   We'll be okay financially but emotionally it is rough to know I don't have a job and likely will not have one again for a very long time.
> 
> Pixie dust, please?



I am so sorry about the job loss.  This economy is very scary.  Pixie dust to you and feel free to PM me as we are in the same boat (although a new job for Mr Muush may be in the works).


----------



## blossomz

Inkmahm..good luck in the job market...


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Wishing speedy recoveries for Muushkas and Mary J!!!! Hang in there Inkman....I too am waiting to see if our dept. gets downsized. There is much to be thankful for. These are but bumps in the road.


----------



## horselover

Inkmahm said:


> Now I'm looking foward to a month from now when we are on our way to Disney for our few days at the lodge and then our 1 week cruise.  I'll really need the break again by then.  The whole trip is paid for already so we are still going, but as of this past THursday, I've joined the millions of people who are unemployed.   We'll be okay financially but emotionally it is rough to know I don't have a job and likely will not have one again for a very long time.
> 
> Pixie dust, please?




So sorry to hear this Inkmahm.  We're in the same boat.  DH's last consulting assignment ended a week ago & he's back on the unemployment line.   His boss has nothing in the works for him.  Sigh.  At least we have our trip to look forward to.   Mostly all paid for except for the food.  Pixie dust to you that you'll find a new position quickly!


----------



## nanajoyx2

I don't know to post pictures here, but I can scan it and email it to anyone who would like a copy.  Just PM me your address.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Inkmahm said:


> . . . . .  but as of this past THursday, I've joined the millions of people who are unemployed. . . . . . .






horselover said:


> So sorry to hear this Inkmahm.  We're in the same boat.  DH's last consulting assignment ended a week ago & he's back on the unemployment line. . . . . .



So sorry to hear this type of news.  DiznyDi & I send our concerns to all without the income stream that keeps stress at bay.

Horselover - We were wondering how Anniversary Guy was doing in that new position.  Our DS worked for a temp agency for a while.  I have always been amazed at how companies treat folks from temp agencies.   DS really struggled with that system.  

Our prayers interupt heaven for the both of you.


----------



## eliza61

Inkmahm said:


> I haven't been around in awhile but thought I'd stop back in to say "hi" and "Happy Halloween!"
> 
> Now I'm looking foward to a month from now when we are on our way to Disney for our few days at the lodge and then our 1 week cruise.  I'll really need the break again by then.  The whole trip is paid for already so we are still going, but as of this past THursday, I've joined the millions of people who are unemployed.   *We'll be okay financially but emotionally it is rough to know I don't have a job and likely will not have one again for a very long time*.
> 
> Pixie dust, please?



You got it Inkmahm,
It is very interesting emotionally isn't it.  I've had my hours majorally wacked but for a gal who has worked in some form or fashion for the last 30 years, many times 2 jobs, it took a while to get my lips around the fact that some things were pretty much out of my control.  
Take all the time you need, come back here often to vent and try to enjoy your upcoming vacation.


----------



## Happydinks

horselover said:


> So sorry to hear this Inkmahm.  We're in the same boat.  DH's last consulting assignment ended a week ago & he's back on the unemployment line.   His boss has nothing in the works for him.  Sigh.  At least we have our trip to look forward to.   Mostly all paid for except for the food.  Pixie dust to you that you'll find a new position quickly!



Good Monday afternoon Everyone!

We're back - not happy about it - but all good vacations come to an end sometime.

*DizneyDI and Dad* - great pics from the wedding, we especially love the chauffer.  Oh yea - and the bride and groom look so great and happy!  Hope that they have had a marvelous time on their honeymoon at the World.

*Inkmahm* So sorry to hear about the job loss.  It's tough out there - I know.  It does seem like things are opening up a bit, so perhaps your search won't be too long.  I hope so!

*Horselover* Here's some  that a new assignment comes through for DH soon!  At least your upcoming trip is a positive to focus on.  

Just a quick report until I have time to download and play with the pics - but we did want to let you know about our visits with Ranger Stan.  We were so very privileged and honored to be able to do Flag Family with him on Thursday morning - his second to last day.  Suffice to say, it was a very emotional morning for him, and consequently us.  He is such a dear dear man, and jimmytammy, he couldn't say enough about you guys in particular.  Everyone on the concierge floor was in tears as soon as they saw him walking us through, and so was he.  I think that because there was a huge reception for him Thursday afternoon, he was particularly emotional that day.  We chatted with "our favorite bartender" that night and she said that she went to the reception, and couldn't get close to him - that between 150-200 people had showed up for the big send off.  She showed us the photo that someone else had mentioned (sorry, brain is still on vacation) in the thread, and it truly is an amazing pic.  She said that they currently use it behind the scenes for employees, but believed that they might use it in advertising to the public.  I tried to get one of the photos, but they were gone.  Ranger Stan spent 45 min. with us Thursday morning, reminiscing and talking about future plans.  We got to spend a little more time with him on Saturday morning, just after he gave his final Lodge tour and gave him a card and pin that we felt might have some meaning to him - and saw him the final time as we were leaving to catch our plane and he was getting ready to leave for the day.  We have pics of him on his last day that we'll post. He is so looking forward to the get together in December that jimmytammy have planned.  He actually seemed much better on Saturday than he was on Thursday -- our CM friend said that he'd cried himself all out at that point so no more tears.  It's a shame that they have not hired someone who he could train to be in the position - although no one will be able to take his place and do the job the way he did it.

Anyway, just wanted to fill you all in on Ranger Stan.  As soon as we have pics downloaded and resized, we'll post.

*Jimmytammy, muushka* and all others who are under the weather - hope you feel better soon!  Bob came down with a cold (we think) on Monday, but fought it off with the "wonder drug" Muscinex - so only felt really bad for a day.  Lots of handwashing and sanitizer use, I think, saved me!

More later!


----------



## DVCGeek

Inkmahm said:


> The whole trip is paid for already so we are still going, but as of this past THursday, I've joined the millions of people who are unemployed.   We'll be okay financially but emotionally it is rough to know I don't have a job and likely will not have one again for a very long time.
> 
> Pixie dust, please?



Sorry to hear about that and best of luck to finding something quickly!  Hope you still have a great trip, but the 'Lodge should make that easier.  

Best of luck in job hunts also goes to everyone else dealing with un- & under- employment and also to shake whatever sicknesses you and family or friends might have!  Jeez, seems like a Monday for a lot of people, doesn't it...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Well I think I unofficially had H1N1 or some sort of flu.  Poor Mr Muush.  Picture of health yesterday.  By 6 he had chills and a little achie.  No fever.  Checked it again at 8, 101.7.
> 
> God bless our primary care practice.  They had a doc on call, told her what was happening and she called in some Tamiflu for him.  Hopefully his illness will be short lived.


I hope Mr. Muush feels better soon!  Send him my best!



Inkmahm said:


> Now I'm looking foward to a month from now when we are on our way to Disney for our few days at the lodge and then our 1 week cruise.  I'll really need the break again by then.  The whole trip is paid for already so we are still going, but as of this past THursday, I've joined the millions of people who are unemployed.   We'll be okay financially but emotionally it is rough to know I don't have a job and likely will not have one again for a very long time.
> 
> Pixie dust, please?



Sorry to hear this.  I sure hope this all gets better soon for all our groupies.




Happydinks said:


> Good Monday afternoon Everyone!
> Just a quick report until I have time to download and play with the pics - but we did want to let you know about our visits with Ranger Stan.  We were so very privileged and honored to be able to do Flag Family with him on Thursday morning - his second to last day.  Suffice to say, it was a very emotional morning for him, and consequently us.  He is such a dear dear man, and jimmytammy, he couldn't say enough about you guys in particular.  Everyone on the concierge floor was in tears as soon as they saw him walking us through, and so was he.  I think that because there was a huge reception for him Thursday afternoon, he was particularly emotional that day.  We chatted with "our favorite bartender" that night and she said that she went to the reception, and couldn't get close to him - that between 150-200 people had showed up for the big send off.  She showed us the photo that someone else had mentioned (sorry, brain is still on vacation) in the thread, and it truly is an amazing pic.  She said that they currently use it behind the scenes for employees, but believed that they might use it in advertising to the public.  I tried to get one of the photos, but they were gone.  Ranger Stan spent 45 min. with us Thursday morning, reminiscing and talking about future plans.  We got to spend a little more time with him on Saturday morning, just after he gave his final Lodge tour and gave him a card and pin that we felt might have some meaning to him - and saw him the final time as we were leaving to catch our plane and he was getting ready to leave for the day.  We have pics of him on his last day that we'll post. He is so looking forward to the get together in December that jimmytammy have planned.  He actually seemed much better on Saturday than he was on Thursday -- our CM friend said that he'd cried himself all out at that point so no more tears.  It's a shame that they have not hired someone who he could train to be in the position - although no one will be able to take his place and do the job the way he did it.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to fill you all in on Ranger Stan.  As soon as we have pics downloaded and resized, we'll post.
> 
> More later!


I am soooo glad you got to be a flag family with Ranger Stan!  I'm getting weepy enough just reading this.  I would have been bawling!  Glad you had a great time and thanks for letting us know about RS!!!  Looking forward to pictures now!


----------



## blossomz

Happydinks..how fortunate you got to spend that special time with our favorite ranger..  What will we do without his smiling face to greet us?!


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks, everyone.  I've been through downsizing before although it's been many years.  At least I know what I'm facing at outplacement starting next week.  I remember hating job hunting but because a lot of it was organization skills, I did pretty well at tracking and networking.  I think having the skill to network and  find the jobs isn't going to help me as much this time because the jobs just aren't there!  It will be a game of waiting for the market to improve and a job that fits me to open up.  I'm not a patient person  by nature so I know it will drive me crazy after a few months.

Last time I was unemployed it was before the internet was in common use and I remember feeling so isolated without a job to go to and people to talk to.  I can already see that the isolation isn't going to be such a big deal this time around.  Being able to vent online and keep in touch with email is a huge difference from last time around. The support does help.  Thanks again to all of you!


----------



## jimmytammy

1st, let me say that I am praying for all you folks who are dealing with job loss and sickness.  I pray that He will grant you the strength to recover and to push forward.

Happydinks and Blossomz, I am so glad that some groupies got to share Stans final days at WL.  It makes me feel good knowing we, the groupies, were represented in those days.

Spoke with Stan, he told me a couple things that took place, and wants to share all he can remember at our Dec meet.  He said on his final day of doing Flag Family, which was Sat., he took a fellow from Penn. up who apparently provides a new American flag every year from a company that makes said flag in his hometown.  Stan never told me about this, but apparently its an annual thing for he and this family.  Anyway, after performing his duty, the flag removed was presented to Stan, folded and put into a showbox made of oak that a FW carpenter made especially for him.  Stan said it was the 1st time in his life he was speechless.

After going back inside, he saw his old boss, Kevin who was the 1st manager of WL.  He knew something was amiss and asked Kevin what the heck he was doing there.  Kevin replied he was going fishing and Stan was coming along.  So Stan spent his last day on Bay Lake bass fishing.  He was so proud cause it was the 1st time he ever caught more than Kevin!

I asked if he got to keep his hat.  He said the bellmen insisted to the powers that be that he be able to keep it.

He said tell all hello here, that he will miss seeing us, but will always be fond of the groupies, and a proud member.  He is looking forward to the Dec meet, seeing some familar faces, and meeting new ones.


----------



## blossomz

Inkmahm..we are here for you!

JT..thanks for the Stan stories.  They made my eyes water...


----------



## horselover

Happydinks said:


> Just a quick report until I have time to download and play with the pics - but we did want to let you know about our visits with Ranger Stan.  We were so very privileged and honored to be able to do Flag Family with him on Thursday morning - his second to last day.  Suffice to say, it was a very emotional morning for him, and consequently us.  He is such a dear dear man, and jimmytammy, he couldn't say enough about you guys in particular.  Everyone on the concierge floor was in tears as soon as they saw him walking us through, and so was he.  I think that because there was a huge reception for him Thursday afternoon, he was particularly emotional that day.  We chatted with "our favorite bartender" that night and she said that she went to the reception, and couldn't get close to him - that between 150-200 people had showed up for the big send off.  She showed us the photo that someone else had mentioned (sorry, brain is still on vacation) in the thread, and it truly is an amazing pic.  She said that they currently use it behind the scenes for employees, but believed that they might use it in advertising to the public.  I tried to get one of the photos, but they were gone.  Ranger Stan spent 45 min. with us Thursday morning, reminiscing and talking about future plans.  We got to spend a little more time with him on Saturday morning, just after he gave his final Lodge tour and gave him a card and pin that we felt might have some meaning to him - and saw him the final time as we were leaving to catch our plane and he was getting ready to leave for the day.  We have pics of him on his last day that we'll post. He is so looking forward to the get together in December that jimmytammy have planned.  He actually seemed much better on Saturday than he was on Thursday -- our CM friend said that he'd cried himself all out at that point so no more tears.  It's a shame that they have not hired someone who he could train to be in the position - although no one will be able to take his place and do the job the way he did it.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to fill you all in on Ranger Stan.  As soon as we have pics downloaded and resized, we'll post.





jimmytammy said:


> Happydinks and Blossomz, I am so glad that some groupies got to share Stans final days at WL.  It makes me feel good knowing we, the groupies, were represented in those days.
> 
> Spoke with Stan, he told me a couple things that took place, and wants to share all he can remember at our Dec meet.  He said on his final day of doing Flag Family, which was Sat., he took a fellow from Penn. up who apparently provides a new American flag every year from a company that makes said flag in his hometown.  Stan never told me about this, but apparently its an annual thing for he and this family.  Anyway, after performing his duty, the flag removed was presented to Stan, folded and put into a showbox made of oak that a FW carpenter made especially for him.  Stan said it was the 1st time in his life he was speechless.
> 
> After going back inside, he saw his old boss, Kevin who was the 1st manager of WL.  He knew something was amiss and asked Kevin what the heck he was doing there.  Kevin replied he was going fishing and Stan was coming along.  So Stan spent his last day on Bay Lake bass fishing.  He was so proud cause it was the 1st time he ever caught more than Kevin!
> 
> I asked if he got to keep his hat.  He said the bellmen insisted to the powers that be that he be able to keep it.
> 
> He said tell all hello here, that he will miss seeing us, but will always be fond of the groupies, and a proud member.  He is looking forward to the Dec meet, seeing some familar faces, and meeting new ones.





Thanks for posting this!

And here it is.  THE 30 DAY DANCE!!!!  WOO HOO!!


----------



## Muushka

HappyDinks, GOOD JOB!!  As JT said, it is so sweet that the Groupies were represented at Ranger Stan's final week.  I loved reading both JT and HD's posts this morning.  You both made my day and I thank you.

PS  JT, I had absolutely no luck on my post (for pictures) either.  I think it is 'just a Groupie' thing.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Spoke with Stan, he told me a couple things that took place, and wants to share all he can remember at our Dec meet.  He said on his final day of doing Flag Family, which was Sat., he took a fellow from Penn. up who apparently provides a new American flag every year from a company that makes said flag in his hometown.  Stan never told me about this, but apparently its an annual thing for he and this family.  Anyway, after performing his duty, the flag removed was presented to Stan, folded and put into a showbox made of oak that a FW carpenter made especially for him.  Stan said it was the 1st time in his life he was speechless.
> 
> After going back inside, he saw his old boss, Kevin who was the 1st manager of WL.  He knew something was amiss and asked Kevin what the heck he was doing there.  Kevin replied he was going fishing and Stan was coming along.  So Stan spent his last day on Bay Lake bass fishing.  He was so proud cause it was the 1st time he ever caught more than Kevin!
> 
> I asked if he got to keep his hat.  He said the bellmen insisted to the powers that be that he be able to keep it.
> 
> He said tell all hello here, that he will miss seeing us, but will always be fond of the groupies, and a proud member.  He is looking forward to the Dec meet, seeing some familar faces, and meeting new ones.



That is so touching!  Thanks for sharing it!  I sure wish I could be at the meet in Dec.  For those who are going any ideas on how us who can't go can be a part of it?



horselover said:


> And here it is.  THE 30 DAY DANCE!!!!  WOO HOO!!



WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies, howzit going?  

*OFF TOPIC ALERT!!!* 

We've been here at HH resort since Sunday evening and I have to say that this is a place where I think many Groupies would be at home.  The laid back atmosphere, the room decor (the couch isn't as cool as VWL but other than that quite similar decor) and the overall look and feel of the resort is really similar to VWL.  Outside our balcony we view mostly a number of trees and other villa condo buildings through the trees (there are four villas per building).  

The entire resort has fewer rooms than VWL and because it is Hilton Head they really don't have a ton of amenities.  The mercantile is a small store that shuts down at 6:00 p.m. and there are no on-site restaurants.  That's because almost everyone flies into Savannah and rents a car (like we did) or drives here.  With about 250 restaurants on the island, there are no shortage of food options! 

We rented bikes and generally have really been enjoying our laid back vacation.  Tomorrow we go into Savannah to do a walking tour and get a bite to eat.

Sorry to be off topic, but this place really does feel a lot like our beloved Lodge.  I'm sure during the summer it is much more crowded but we really like the laid back aspect of this resort. 


Back on topic, I'm sorry to hear about Inkmahm's job troubles and hope that all goes well in the job hunt.   Same for your DH, Horselover.  

And thanks to all for the Ranger Stan updates.  We will surely miss him.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Thanks for posting this!
> 
> And here it is.  THE 30 DAY DANCE!!!!  WOO HOO!!



 We're doing the 3 DAY DANCE!!!  I guess it's closer to 2 by this time!!!!!   Maybe I should think about packing?!?!?  


It's nice to hear about HH Granny.  I've been contemplating planning a trip there and think it will have to become a definite thing.  Just have to figure out a time.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Hey Groupies, howzit going?
> 
> *OFF TOPIC ALERT!!!*
> 
> We've been here at HH resort since Sunday evening and I have to say that this is a place where I think many Groupies would be at home.  The laid back atmosphere, the room decor (the couch isn't as cool as VWL but other than that quite similar decor) and the overall look and feel of the resort is really similar to VWL.  Outside our balcony we view mostly a number of trees and other villa condo buildings through the trees (there are four villas per building).
> 
> The entire resort has fewer rooms than VWL and because it is Hilton Head they really don't have a ton of amenities.  The mercantile is a small store that shuts down at 6:00 p.m. and there are no on-site restaurants.  That's because almost everyone flies into Savannah and rents a car (like we did) or drives here.  With about 250 restaurants on the island, there are no shortage of food options!
> 
> We rented bikes and generally have really been enjoying our laid back vacation.  Tomorrow we go into Savannah to do a walking tour and get a bite to eat.
> 
> Sorry to be off topic, but this place really does feel a lot like our beloved Lodge.  I'm sure during the summer it is much more crowded but we really like the laid back aspect of this resort.
> 
> 
> Back on topic, I'm sorry to hear about Inkmahm's job troubles and hope that all goes well in the job hunt.   Same for your DH, Horselover.
> 
> And thanks to all for the Ranger Stan updates.  We will surely miss him.



Thanks for posting Granny!  DH & I would like to try HH some time.  If we can ever tear ourselves away from Disney!  Hope the rest of your trip is wonderful.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> We're doing the 3 DAY DANCE!!!  I guess it's closer to 2 by this time!!!!!   Maybe I should think about packing?!?!?



Oh sure rub it in!    Yes you should probably think about packing soon.      Have a great time!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Hey Groupies, howzit going?
> 
> *OFF TOPIC ALERT!!!*
> 
> We've been here at HH resort since Sunday evening and I have to say that this is a place where I think many Groupies would be at home.  The laid back atmosphere, the room decor (the couch isn't as cool as VWL but other than that quite similar decor) and the overall look and feel of the resort is really similar to VWL.  Outside our balcony we view mostly a number of trees and other villa condo buildings through the trees (there are four villas per building).
> 
> The entire resort has fewer rooms than VWL and because it is Hilton Head they really don't have a ton of amenities.  The mercantile is a small store that shuts down at 6:00 p.m. and there are no on-site restaurants.  That's because almost everyone flies into Savannah and rents a car (like we did) or drives here.  With about 250 restaurants on the island, there are no shortage of food options!
> 
> We rented bikes and generally have really been enjoying our laid back vacation.  Tomorrow we go into Savannah to do a walking tour and get a bite to eat.
> 
> Sorry to be off topic, but this place really does feel a lot like our beloved Lodge.  I'm sure during the summer it is much more crowded but we really like the laid back aspect of this resort.
> 
> 
> Back on topic, I'm sorry to hear about Inkmahm's job troubles and hope that all goes well in the job hunt.   Same for your DH, Horselover.
> 
> And thanks to all for the Ranger Stan updates.  We will surely miss him.




Off topic?  Never!!    It's sort of like that "6 degrees" game.  Any vacation that is cool can be traced back or connected to the lodge.    That definitely includes good feelings.  
Thank you for the check in.  Hilton Head is one of the many "places to see" on our list and "The old guy" and I love Savannah.  We were considering that as one of the places we'd like to retire some day, eventually, ok before I'm 92 

Enjoy friend and be safe.


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> Thanks, everyone.  I've been through downsizing before although it's been many years.  At least I know what I'm facing at outplacement starting next week.  I remember hating job hunting but because a lot of it was organization skills, I did pretty well at tracking and networking.  I think having the skill to network and  find the jobs isn't going to help me as much this time because the jobs just aren't there!  It will be a game of waiting for the market to improve and a job that fits me to open up.  I'm not a patient person  by nature so I know it will drive me crazy after a few months.
> 
> Last time I was unemployed it was before the internet was in common use and I remember feeling so isolated without a job to go to and people to talk to.  I can already see that the isolation isn't going to be such a big deal this time around.  Being able to vent online and keep in touch with email is a huge difference from last time around. The support does help.  Thanks again to all of you!



  That;s what Groupies are for.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> We're doing the 3 DAY DANCE!!!  I guess it's closer to 2 by this time!!!!!   Maybe I should think about packing?!?!?
> 
> 
> It's nice to hear about HH Granny.  I've been contemplating planning a trip there and think it will have to become a definite thing.  Just have to figure out a time.



WooHoo!  Have a wonderful time!!

*Granny*, I agree about HH.  I think it has a lot to do with the color green.  
AND I caught that comment about the couch.

Enjoy!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> Hey Groupies, howzit going?
> 
> *OFF TOPIC ALERT!!!*
> 
> We've been here at HH resort since Sunday evening and I have to say that this is a place where I think many Groupies would be at home.  The laid back atmosphere, the room decor (the couch isn't as cool as VWL but other than that quite similar decor) and the overall look and feel of the resort is really similar to VWL.  Outside our balcony we view mostly a number of trees and other villa condo buildings through the trees (there are four villas per building).
> 
> The entire resort has fewer rooms than VWL and because it is Hilton Head they really don't have a ton of amenities.  The mercantile is a small store that shuts down at 6:00 p.m. and there are no on-site restaurants.  That's because almost everyone flies into Savannah and rents a car (like we did) or drives here.  With about 250 restaurants on the island, there are no shortage of food options!
> 
> We rented bikes and generally have really been enjoying our laid back vacation.  Tomorrow we go into Savannah to do a walking tour and get a bite to eat.
> 
> Sorry to be off topic, but this place really does feel a lot like our beloved Lodge.  I'm sure during the summer it is much more crowded but we really like the laid back aspect of this resort.
> 
> 
> Back on topic, I'm sorry to hear about Inkmahm's job troubles and hope that all goes well in the job hunt.   Same for your DH, Horselover.
> 
> And thanks to all for the Ranger Stan updates.  We will surely miss him.



Wow, Granny!  We left HHI on Sunday and we fell in love with it, both of us!  We're in the process of adding on at SSR (for the treehouses, something else I think that would appeal to Groupies!) and at one point, while we were enjoying the view from the boardwalk, we both looked at the other, and we knew what the other was thinking!

Fortunately, I think, our DS's family is most likely moving to Jacksonville, FL.  and I think DH and I will be happy if we could get some nights in January, as we travel from Cape May to Jacksonville, and maybe in March when we go back to Cape May. I hope these are not high interest times at HHI,  so we may not have to add on there!

Continue to have fun, we also loved Savannah.  Ate at Uncle Bubba's Oyster House, and Lady and Sons...delicious, both!

Bobbi


----------



## wildernessDad

bobbiwoz said:


> Wow, Granny!  We left HHI on Sunday and we fell in love with it, both of us!  We're in the process of adding on at SSR (for the treehouses, something else I think that would appeal to Groupies!) and at one point, while we were enjoying the view from the boardwalk, we both looked at the other, and we knew what the other was thinking!
> 
> Fortunately, I think, our DS's family is most likely moving to Jacksonville, FL.  and I think DH and I will be happy if we could get some nights in January, as we travel from Cape May to Jacksonville, and maybe in March when we go back to Cape May. I hope these are not high interest times at HHI,  so we may not have to add on there!
> 
> Continue to have fun, we also loved Savannah.  Ate at Uncle Bubba's Oyster House, and Lady and Sons...delicious, both!
> 
> Bobbi



Bobbi, just add on at all of the resorts!  It's only a matter of time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Oh sure rub it in!    Yes you should probably think about packing soon.      Have a great time!



Thanks!   Don't worry - in Dec. I'll be sitting here  and so many of you will be seeing  and I'll be .

I am so happy to learn that they are starting the Osborne lights while we're there rather than after Thanksgiving.  With that and the MK decorated we'll kind of feel like we were there for Christmas.  Now I have my fingers crossed that the lodge might get up their decorations before we leave!


----------



## wildernessDad

36 days to go until our December vacation with my beautiful grand daughter!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks!   Don't worry - in Dec. I'll be sitting here  and so many of you will be seeing  and I'll be .
> *
> I am so happy to learn that they are starting the Osborne lights while we're there rather than after Thanksgiving.*  With that and the MK decorated we'll kind of feel like we were there for Christmas.  Now I have my fingers crossed that the lodge might get up their decorations before we leave!



Cool beans!  When do they begin?  We have had such chaos over vacations this week, I can't wait until everything is finalized.  Yup, we might be there soon!



wildernessDad said:


> 36 days to go until our December vacation with my beautiful grand daughter!



Not that WD is counting or anything!


----------



## bobbiwoz

wildernessDad said:


> 36 days to go until our December vacation with my beautiful grand daughter!



Great!

DDiL was going to run in the 1/2 marathon in January, we have our whole family vacation then.  DDiL tore her ACL (is not in pain) and will not be running.  However, they are looking at Jacksonville as a place to move to, and DH, DSis and I will have the 3 DGC (ages then 5,6, and 7) for a full 48 hours during January!  I haven't counted the days yet, I don't want to think past Thanksgiving and Christmas right now, but Yes... being with our DGC at WDW is a blessing!!!

I just can't think of an appropriate response to your suggestion about our adding on at all of the DVC's. DH is quicker on the comeback, but he's in Texas this week...I hope he comes through with something witty!  I suppose as far as I'm concerned, you're right on!

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

bobbiwoz said:


> Great!
> 
> DDiL was going to run in the 1/2 marathon in January, we have our whole family vacation then.  DDiL tore her ACL (is not in pain) and will not be running.  However, they are looking at Jacksonville as a place to move to, and DH, DSis and I will have the 3 DGC (ages then 5,6, and 7) for a full 48 hours during January!  I haven't counted the days yet, I don't want to think past Thanksgiving and Christmas right now, but Yes... being with our DGC at WDW is a blessing!!!
> 
> I just can't think of an appropriate response to your suggestion about our adding on at all of the DVC's. DH is quicker on the comeback, but he's in Texas this week...I hope he comes through with something witty!  I suppose as far as I'm concerned, you're right on!
> 
> Bobbi



Your poor DDIL, Torn ACL .  My cat, Loretta, can sympathize.  Would you believe she has a torn ACL?  The only marathon that cat is training for is the one from her bed (which by coincidence, is our bed too) to the food bowl!  All kidding aside, she has been on the mend for a couple of months now.  It is a tough injury.

Have a great time with those kiddos!


----------



## wildernessDad

bobbiwoz said:


> I just can't think of an appropriate response to your suggestion about our adding on at all of the DVC's. DH is quicker on the comeback, but he's in Texas this week...I hope he comes through with something witty!  I suppose as far as I'm concerned, you're right on!
> 
> Bobbi



Death, taxes and add ons I always say!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> Cool beans! When do they begin? We have had such chaos over vacations this week, I can't wait until everything is finalized. Yup, we might be there soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Not that WD is counting or anything!


 Chaos? Whats there to decide...WVL, or VWL, or Wilderness Lodge Villas! No brainer to me!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka said:


> Your poor DDIL, Torn ACL .  My cat, Loretta, can sympathize.  Would you believe she has a torn ACL?  The only marathon that cat is training for is the one from her bed (which by coincidence, is our bed too) to the food bowl!  All kidding aside, she has been on the mend for a couple of months now.  It is a tough injury.
> 
> Have a great time with those kiddos!



Poor Loretta...loved the bed comment.  They don't exactly know how to share a bed, do they?  I hope she continues to get better.

DDiL will have an operation in January (that was the plan).  She had first injured the knee while snowmobiling with our family in Colorado nearly 12 years ago.  

Between now and January, DH and I will be at VWL, sharing a Christmas tree and meeting Diane and her DH at Artist Point.  We'll keep an eye opened for any news of a meet we can attend.

Bobbi

PS.  I'm rooting for you, Inkmahm, to find something that you would love to do.


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> Chaos? Whats there to decide...WVL, or VWL, or Wilderness Lodge Villas! No brainer to me!



  Read my PM!!!



bobbiwoz said:


> Poor Loretta...loved the bed comment.  They don't exactly know how to share a bed, do they?  I hope she continues to get better.
> 
> DDiL will have an operation in January (that was the plan).  She had first injured the knee while snowmobiling with our family in Colorado nearly 12 years ago.
> 
> Between now and January, DH and I will be at VWL, sharing a Christmas tree and meeting Diane and her DH at Artist Point.  We'll keep an eye opened for any news of a meet we can attend.
> 
> Bobbi
> 
> PS.  I'm rooting for you, Inkmahm, to find something that you would love to do.



Best wishes for her surgery.  And for lots of meets!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies 

I went to post this last evening only to find the site down for maintenance, so...

Boy Groupies, alot has happened in the last day or too!

Thanks *Granny* for the overview of HH. Sounds like you're enjoying some significant downtime. 

*Kathy*, do you have those bags packed yet? Have a really nice time, take lots of pictures and come back and tell us all about it! So nice that you'll get to experience some of the Christmas decorations. 

So sorry *Inkmahm* to hear of your job loss. Come here for support. We care. 

*Bobbi* I do believe WD is right, you probably need an add-on   Enjoy those DGC! Dizny Dad's been traveling this week, too. He's just back from CA, probably flew right over Texas.

Have enjoyed reading the updates about Ranger Stan. How we'll miss his smiling face and friendly greeting! Today's Wednesday - do you suppose he thought about 'work' today?

DD and DSIL leave the World tomorrow.  Their honeymoon has come to an end. By all accounts, they have thoroughly enjoyed themselves.

*Muush* - are you feeling better? Your poor Loretta! Hope her R&R on your bed promotes fast healing.

And for those headed to the World for the holiday season - we're at 27 days and counting 

Di


----------



## Muushka

Hi DiznyDi .  I am all better except for a very deep cough.  But I feel fine.  Thanks all for checking on me. 

Isn't today Thursday?


----------



## wildernessDad

35 days to go!

Can you imagine it?  I'm back at the most beautiful resort at Walt Disney World if not all of Disneyland-dom and with my grand daughter!  I wonder how she'll react to seeing that huge Christmas tree in the main lobby!

35 days till I find out!

I am sorry that some here have been laid off.  I know that the caliber of people here is great and the same can be said about your intelligence.  After all, you DID select VWL as your home resort!  I'm not much of a praying man, but I will pray for you to find useful work.  Hopefully that will happen soon.  Bless you all.


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Hi DiznyDi .  I am all better except for a very deep cough.  But I feel fine.  Thanks all for checking on me.
> 
> Isn't today Thursday?



Yep - it's Thursday - time gets by when you're not feeling well.  Glad to hear that you're feeling better!  How about Mr. Muush?  A friend of mine sent an e mail while we were away - she had come down with whooping cough! Just wanted to let us know in case we started feeling bad since we had seen her just before we left on our trip.

OT - off tonite to see Transiberian Orchestra touring with their Christmas Show.  It was a totally extreme experience last year - couldn't resist going again this year. 

Downloaded pics - got a good one of RS on his last day.  Struggling with the resizing (as usual)!


----------



## Inkmahm

I wonder if I can list that on my resume- "smart owner of VWL?"  


I'm doing better than I thought I would be, emotionally.  I think having been through a downsizing and job hunt before (early 90's) I'm not so afraid of what is ahead of me.  I did it once before so I know I can do it again. Even if I don't want to.

I don't have to worry about money, my severance package is fine.  We won't starve, won't lose the house, will still take vacations.

But most of all, I think I'm older this time around and appreciate that losing my job isn't the worst thing that could happen to me.  I have a really good friend who is dealing with his younger brother dying from cancer right now.  I have another friend who is dealing with her mom dying from cancer and not cooperating with hospice care.  I wouldn't change places with either of those two people for anything.  I have my health, my husband, my family/friends, and God.  I'm still blessed, even if I am unemployed.  This time, I'm trying to look at it as a bump in the road and not the end of the road.

Add me to the countdown as we leave Dec for WDW and  VWL!  That's 4 weeks from yesterday!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Inkmahm said:


> . . . . . . I have my health, my husband, my family/friends, and God.  I'm still blessed, even if I am unemployed. . . . . . . . .



He has a plan for you . . . Jeremiah 29:11

God bless you and yours


----------



## georgemoe

Hi groupies. 

Early next month I'll enjoy my first stay in a VWL studio. (SSR is my home resort.) DW and I are really really really looking forward to this trip. We have never stayed at any of the MK resorts.

Is there a certain area at VWL I should be requesting for a studio room? Any area I should be avoiding?

Thanks groupies!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Cool beans!  When do they begin?  We have had such chaos over vacations this week, I can't wait until everything is finalized.  Yup, we might be there soon!



Osborne lights is supposed to start on Nov 10th I believe.  I just saw some pics that show all the decorations up at DHS and POR/FQ are getting their decorations up so I'm growing even more hopeful everything will "appear" at the lodge before we depart.  



DiznyDi said:


> *Kathy*, do you have those bags packed yet? Have a really nice time, take lots of pictures and come back and tell us all about it! So nice that you'll get to experience some of the Christmas decorations.
> 
> Di



Still packing.    I'm always such a last minute packer that when I really started getting in to it yesterday my anxiety/anticipation level starting shooting thru the roof!    I had to constantly remind myself I still had another day to finish up.  Everything still needs to go in a suit case but it's gathered, clean and folded.  Now I'm working on getting bill paid, some last minute winterizing done  and things organized for the pet sitter.   

I'm planning on lots of pictures around the lodge!!!  

Now the big concern is that my mother wasn't feeling very well last night.  She's better this morning but it's been a couple of weeks of health issues with her eyes and now this.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that some of it is like my anxiety over packing b/c I've seen that with her for the last couple of trips.  Once we're on the way she's fine.  It's always hard to tell though b/c I think her leg could be falling off and she wouldn't complain!


----------



## eliza61

georgemoe said:


> Hi groupies.
> 
> Early next month I'll enjoy my first stay in a VWL studio. (SSR is my home resort.) DW and I are really really really looking forward to this trip. We have never stayed at any of the MK resorts.
> 
> Is there a certain area at VWL I should be requesting for a studio room? Any area I should be avoiding?
> 
> Thanks groupies!



Welcome GeorgeMoe, 
You couldn't have picked a lovelier resort to stay at.  I have had pretty much every view at the lodge even the dreaded "dumpster" view and had a great stay so I don't do room request. 
If I had to do any request it would simply be to be on an upper floor.  I enjoy looking out at woods early in the morning.

PS.  Did I mention us groupies livvvvve for pictures.  Take loads and post.

Come back again with any questions you may have.


----------



## Happydinks

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Now the big concern is that my mother wasn't feeling very well last night.  She's better this morning but it's been a couple of weeks of health issues with her eyes and now this.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that some of it is like my anxiety over packing b/c I've seen that with her for the last couple of trips.  Once we're on the way she's fine.  It's always hard to tell though b/c I think her leg could be falling off and she wouldn't complain!



Hang in there - have faith that she'll be fine until you get back!  I'm sure that she wants you all to go and have a good time.  The time away goes so fast - you'll be back before she knows it. Enjoy your stress-free time!


----------



## Dizny Dad

georgemoe said:


> Hi groupies.
> 
> Early next month I'll enjoy my first stay in a VWL studio. (SSR is my home resort.) . . . . .



georgemoe - just a warning - staying just once at The Lodge will cause a sudden on rush of Addonitus.  It will appear at first to be just a small deal that will go away within a week or two, but be warned; it has only gone dormant and will flair to an uncontrollable level, soothed only by an initial add on purchase, followed by additional boosters as life goes along.

We wait with baited breath to hear of your trip!  And as eliza recommends, pictures please!


----------



## Happydinks

Got the most important one resized -

This is dear Ranger Stan - his last morning at the Lodge - right after his final tour.  Love that we were able to get the flag in the background since the American Flag is so dear to him.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Osborne lights is supposed to start on Nov 10th I believe.  I just saw some pics that show all the decorations up at DHS and POR/FQ are getting their decorations up so I'm growing even more hopeful everything will "appear" at the lodge before we depart.
> 
> 
> 
> Still packing.    I'm always such a last minute packer that when I really started getting in to it yesterday my anxiety/anticipation level starting shooting thru the roof!    I had to constantly remind myself I still had another day to finish up.  Everything still needs to go in a suit case but it's gathered, clean and folded.  Now I'm working on getting bill paid, some last minute winterizing done  and things organized for the pet sitter.
> 
> I'm planning on lots of pictures around the lodge!!!
> 
> Now the big concern is that my mother wasn't feeling very well last night.  She's better this morning but it's been a couple of weeks of health issues with her eyes and now this.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that some of it is like my anxiety over packing b/c I've seen that with her for the last couple of trips.  Once we're on the way she's fine.  It's always hard to tell though b/c I think her leg could be falling off and she wouldn't complain!



I hope she is fine soon.  Happy packing!



Happydinks said:


> Got the most important one resized -
> 
> This is dear Ranger Stan - his last morning at the Lodge - right after his final tour.  Love that we were able to get the flag in the background since the American Flag is so dear to him.



Awesome!  Good job!


----------



## Muushka

Kat4, I will just miss you at WDW!  We arrive 11/17. BIG Changes in the Muush household.

First really really big change........Mr Muush got a job!! 
It is with a bank from Germany.  The start date was the big question (location is another but that is another story).  We finally got them to nail it down to the Monday AFTER we get home from our cruise!!!!  Woohoo!!  We still get to go on that kick-butt cruise!!

The next big change is we are going to WDW before the cruise.  I just booked a 1 BR at OKW (we tried for VWL, believe me) for 4 nights.  Then off to the cruise.

The next biggie is I cannot seem to cancel our reservation at VWL for our meet.  I may find a friend to come with me or maybe even (gasp) rent it out or (gasp gasp) go alone!.  Me alone in a 1 BR is kind of strange.  A studio would have been a no brainer, but alas, no room at the inn.

All in all, we count ourselves as very fortunate for him to have found employment.  It is a contract to hire position, hopefully it will lead to hire!

So, my Groupies, any light to shed on this 12/6 to 12/11 dilemma??  What would you do??????

PS I do have some FL friends that might pop over too!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Muush*, First so good to hear Mr. Muush got a job. Wonderful news!

I say keep the reservation and enjoy your trip. You're welcome to join Dizny Dad and I though be forewarned - we walk very slowly. Maybe one of your nieces/nephews could join you?

*Kathy* I understand your concern with your mom. Do you have a friend or relative that can look in on her? Maybe one of her neighbors? 
Are your bags packed yet? Fingers crossed you'll get to see the Lodge dressed in all of its holiday splendor!

 *georgemoe*

Thanks *happydinks* for posting Ranger Stan's picture. Glad you were able to see him one last time!


----------



## DVCGeek

Muushka said:


> First really really big change........Mr Muush got a job!!



That's wonderful!  Congrats & I hope it becomes hire and is a wonderful fit.  

As for Dec., my gut feeling is still go & bring some friend(s) is that would be OK w/ Mr. M.  Losing a trip to the Mouse would be devastating if it were me!  'Course, Elizabeth has told me that when she gets a new job she's going to take unpaid leave if need be to still come w/ me on our Disney trips & I'm NOT allowed to go solo, sooooo....


----------



## jimmytammy

Happydinks said:


> Got the most important one resized -
> 
> This is dear Ranger Stan - his last morning at the Lodge - right after his final tour.  Love that we were able to get the flag in the background since the American Flag is so dear to him.



That is so cool.  Thanks for sharing.

Muushka, great news about the job!  And bailing on us for the meet, not an option  Seriously, Ranger Stan specifically mentioned looking forward to seeing you again at the meet during our last conversation.  But dont let this affect your decision about being able to attend or not, no pressure

As Dad says, groupies will be there, including us, so you shouldnt be lonesome


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm glad to read about all of you good news, Muushka!  You'll figure out something regarding the meet!

Bobbi


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Morning Groupies!!!!!!

Has anyone been over to FW for the campfire?
How was it?
What time?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> First really really big change........Mr Muush got a job!!
> 
> It is with a bank from Germany.  The start date was the big question (location is another but that is another story).  We finally got them to nail it down to the Monday AFTER we get home from our cruise!!!!  Woohoo!!  We still get to go on that kick-butt cruise!!
> 
> The next big change is we are going to WDW before the cruise.  I just booked a 1 BR at OKW (we tried for VWL, believe me) for 4 nights.  Then off to the cruise.
> 
> The next biggie is I cannot seem to cancel our reservation at VWL for our meet.  I may find a friend to come with me or maybe even (gasp) rent it out or (gasp gasp) go alone!.  Me alone in a 1 BR is kind of strange.  A studio would have been a no brainer, but alas, no room at the inn.
> 
> All in all, we count ourselves as very fortunate for him to have found employment.  It is a contract to hire position, hopefully it will lead to hire!
> 
> So, my Groupies, any light to shed on this 12/6 to 12/11 dilemma??  What would you do??????
> 
> PS I do have some FL friends that might pop over too!



Woo hoo Mr. Muushka!          Wonderful news.  It doesn't require a relocation does it?

As far as the 12/6-11 dilemma I say, on a purely personal note, don't miss the groupie meet!  I was really looking forward to meeting you (and all the groupies that can make it).  But I understand you need to do what is best for you.  I'm sure you won't be lonely.  Too many groupies will be around to hang out with.



Happydinks said:


> Got the most important one resized -
> 
> This is dear Ranger Stan - his last morning at the Lodge - right after his final tour.  Love that we were able to get the flag in the background since the American Flag is so dear to him.




Thank you for posting this HD.  What a wonderful picture!  

It was cold this morning!  Can't wait to stand outside when it's winter.  Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## blossomz

Muushka!!!  I'm so happy for you guys!!  And you still get your cruise!!  That is GREAT news!


----------



## georgemoe

eliza61 said:


> Welcome GeorgeMoe,
> You couldn't have picked a lovelier resort to stay at.  I have had pretty much every view at the lodge even the dreaded "dumpster" view and had a great stay so I don't do room request.
> If I had to do any request it would simply *be to be on an upper floor*.  I enjoy looking out at woods early in the morning.
> 
> PS.  Did I mention us groupies livvvvve for pictures.  Take loads and post.
> 
> Come back again with any questions you may have.



Thanks eliza61. Good tip on the upper floor. I do have another question for the groupies.

Is there a short list of 5 (10) must do's a WL? Like a lodge tour or something? Thanks!  



Dizny Dad said:


> georgemoe - just a warning - staying just once at The Lodge will cause a sudden on rush of Addonitus.  It will appear at first to be just a small deal that will go away within a week or two, but be warned; it has only gone dormant and will flair to an uncontrollable level, soothed only by an initial add on purchase, followed by additional boosters as life goes along.
> 
> We wait with baited breath to hear of your trip!  And as eliza recommends, pictures please!



Thanks!  We've yet to be hit with addonitus but I'm sure it will happen at some point. Trouble is we are dealing with cruise bug right now. 



DiznyDi said:


> *georgemoe*



Thanks!


----------



## Granny

Happydinks said:


> This is dear Ranger Stan - his last morning at the Lodge - right after his final tour.  Love that we were able to get the flag in the background since the American Flag is so dear to him.



HD...thanks for posting this wonderful photo.  That's exactly the spot where I talked to Stan for about a half hour after our tour in July.  I agree it's great to include the American flag in the shot.  Nicely done and thanks for sharing. 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Now the big concern is that my mother wasn't feeling very well last night.  She's better this morning but it's been a couple of weeks of health issues with her eyes and now this.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that some of it is like my anxiety over packing b/c I've seen that with her for the last couple of trips.  Once we're on the way she's fine.  It's always hard to tell though b/c I think her leg could be falling off and she wouldn't complain!


Kat...I hope your mother is feeling much better and that your trip is truly a magical one! 



Muushka said:


> First really really big change........Mr Muush got a job!!
> It is with a bank from Germany.  The start date was the big question (location is another but that is another story).  We finally got them to nail it down to the Monday AFTER we get home from our cruise!!!!  Woohoo!!  We still get to go on that kick-butt cruise!!



Congratulations on the job for your hubby.  We'll all keep our fingers crossed and throw some Moose Dust your way hoping it becomes a permanent hire for him. 



> The next biggie is I cannot seem to cancel our reservation at VWL for our meet.  I may find a friend to come with me or maybe even (gasp) rent it out or (gasp gasp) go alone!.  Me alone in a 1 BR is kind of strange.  A studio would have been a no brainer, but alas, no room at the inn.
> =
> So, my Groupies, any light to shed on this 12/6 to 12/11 dilemma??  What would you do??????



Go ahead and go.  Being by yourself in a 1BR is okay...DW & I have been in a 2BR by ourselves all week and I must say it's kind of nice.   Gives me an "office" where I can set up the computer and of course gives us a second bathroom.  I think you will still enjoy the aspects of a 1BR such as the washer/dryer and kitchen.  I say go and don't break Ranger Stan's heart!! 



DISNEY FIX said:


> Morning Groupies!!!!!!
> 
> Has anyone been over to FW for the campfire?
> How was it?
> What time?
> Thanks,
> Chris



Chris...I've never been there so I can't help you.  I just wanted to bump this so it doesn't get lost.


----------



## wildernessDad

I love that picture of Ranger Stan.  He is definitely the man!

I would like to inform all of my fellow groupies that there is now 34 days to go until I step foot into our beloved lodge, this time with grand daughter in tow!

You will see these messages almost daily, at least when I remember to pepper you with them!  I make no apologies for my actions, which cause spam and fill up our thread, because I am overcome with the thought about how wonderful it will be to plant my feet home again.


----------



## Dizny Dad

georgemoe said:


> . . . . . . . Thanks!  We've yet to be hit with addonitus but I'm sure it will happen at some point. Trouble is we are dealing with cruise bug right now.   Thanks!



Ah, but we are talking about _THE LODGE _addonitus!  It is a particularly strong strain - hard to shake!


----------



## Muushka

georgemoe said:


> Thanks eliza61. Good tip on the upper floor. I do have another question for the groupies.
> 
> Is there a short list of 5 (10) must do's a WL? Like a lodge tour or something? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  We've yet to be hit with addonitus but I'm sure it will happen at some point. *Trouble is we are dealing with cruise bug right now.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You know, we are we are really getting into cruising.  Don't get me wrong, VWL is the begin all and end all for vacations, but man oh man, to sit out on a balcony and feel that ocean breeze......

georgemoe, welcome to our home thread!  If, after hanging around with us, you feel the urge to grab our Moosie siggy, feel free!!
He loves it when you do that!!

Granny has a great list of things to do, I'll bet my Moose he shows up here with it!

Thank you all for the well wishes for Mr Muush.  You guys mean the world to me you know.

OK, I forgot about Ranger Stan being there.  AAAAKKKKKK.  Last night I decided to cancel.  We will be driving home on Sat (don't ask) and I would have to turn around and fly back on Sunday.  What to do......


----------



## twinklebug

Oh my goodness, you folk are too funny - I'm still trying to get a handle on who's who and the news is flying around here. I just can't keep up. 

Let me just say Congrats to those who: they or their SO's have obtained jobs , children have been married off  have reunited lost moose with their owners - uh, ok, might be best to skip that topic for now (addonitis is worse than the swine flu!)

My best wishes to those who are having medical difficulties and job issues. All the more reason to celebrate when it's all in the past & I hope that's soon!

--------

I can't believe we'll be at WL in under 4 weeks time. I didn't think I'd ever get to have my b-day in disney. My logical side tried so hard to talk my impulsive side out of it, but when it comes to Disney we know who wins almost every argument between the two. It's a good thing my impulsive side doesn't know where I keep the checkbook 

Time for a pic....


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Kat4, I will just miss you at WDW!  We arrive 11/17. BIG Changes in the Muush household.
> 
> First really really big change........Mr Muush got a job!!
> It is with a bank from Germany.  The start date was the big question (location is another but that is another story).  We finally got them to nail it down to the Monday AFTER we get home from our cruise!!!!  Woohoo!!  We still get to go on that kick-butt cruise!!
> All in all, we count ourselves as very fortunate for him to have found employment.  It is a contract to hire position, hopefully it will lead to hire!


Great news!!!!



wildernessDad said:


> I would like to inform all of my fellow groupies that there is now 34 days to go until I step foot into our beloved lodge, this time with grand daughter in tow!
> 
> You will see these messages almost daily, at least when I remember to pepper you with them!  I make no apologies for my actions, which cause spam and fill up our thread, because I am overcome with the thought about how wonderful it will be to plant my feet home again.



You really need to be more excited for your trip!!!

HD - Love the picture of Ranger Stan!!!

Kathy - Have a great trip!!

Georgemoe - Welcome!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So a while ago I had asked some advice concerning our June trip.  We have decided for various reasons to just keep the same dates but avoid certain parks on certain days.  We are taking DD's BFF with us this trip.  It will be really nice for her to have someone her age to hang with instead of just us old folks.  We have travelled with her BFF before and she is really nice and good to travel with.  She likes to do alot of the same things as DD and us so it should be fun.  Especially since it will be her first time there.  DD told her about Star Wars weekend and she is really excited.  So it looks like we will be doing that.  DD even bought a Darth Vader costume on clearance after Halloween!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

wildernessDad said:


> I love that picture of Ranger Stan.  He is definitely the man!
> 
> I would like to inform all of my fellow groupies that there is now 34 days to go until I step foot into our beloved lodge, this time with grand daughter in tow!
> 
> You will see these messages almost daily, at least when I remember to pepper you with them!  I make no apologies for my actions, which cause spam and fill up our thread, because I am overcome with the thought about how wonderful it will be to plant my feet home again.



Bring some of that VWL magic back to Maryland!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> I love that picture of Ranger Stan.  He is definitely the man!
> 
> I would like to inform all of my fellow groupies that there is now 34 days to go until I step foot into our beloved lodge, this time with grand daughter in tow!
> 
> You will see these messages almost daily, at least when I remember to pepper you with them!  I make no apologies for my actions, which cause spam and fill up our thread, because I am overcome with the thought about how wonderful it will be to plant my feet home again.



WD

I feel your sense of urgency to explode, we are at 22 days and its like we have never been before, kid in the candy store kinda feeling!!


----------



## blossomz

HD:  Love the pic of our Ranger!!

To all of the groupies heading home...wish I was going too!  Have a great trip!

Happy Saturday morning to all!  It's a beautiful fall day here.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Good morning Groupies!  I'm sitting on our balcony at BWV - boardwalk view and relaxing!!!!!!    Things got packed, animals all prepared for our leaving and mom was feeling much better.  She is with us on the trip so it was a bit stressful knowing if she'd feel well enough to fly across country.  She does like it here at WDW though and medications helped get things back under control so we made it and she's doing quite well now.  Thanks to everyone for your good wishes!!!!

It's absolutely beautiful here at BWV.  Our room is one of the newly renovated.  The bell staffer who helped us was so excited telling us all about it.  None of the appliances have been used - still a few pieces of packing etc. in them.  He said it had been getting harder and harder to bring guests up and seeing the disappointment over the conditons of the rooms but it's all sparkly now!

Now, it's not the lodge until tomorrow when we make the move but here's a couple of pictures of when I've been looking at this morning.....
















It's great to read about the good news some of the groupies are getting.  I hope much more is to follow for everyone.

Muushka - just missing you!  Sounds like a great change to the plans though.  Good luck on the final decision for Dec.  I say go (of course).  

Time to head over and check out this food and wine thingy!


----------



## blossomz

Kat..those photos are great!  I feel more relaxed already!  Let us know how F & W is...

GeorgeMoe...Flag family, swim with the ducks, rent bikes and ride over to FW, watch the water parade from the beach, do the engineer talk in the iron spike room!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Kat - Love the pics from BWV!!!  We love it there.  If we ever could afford more points that is where we would buy them.  It is actually DD's fav.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Georgemoe*.....I'm sure you'll love the VWL.   I'd like to mention, that even more undesireable to me than the dumpster views, is the one room with no balcony.  I believe it's 4533.  It's the only studio at VWL where u don't have a balcony.   I've never understood that.  The view is one thing I can understand, but to charge the same amount of points/money for a "deluxe" or "home away from home" villa that has no balcony is ridiculous.  Don't know how VWL/DVC has gotten away with this.  A balcony is one of the bigger reasons we chose to pay more to stay in deluxe/DVC.  So anyway....just thought I'd throw that out there.  Maybe someone already mentioned it ??

*Happy Dinks*...LOVE the photo of Ranger Stan.  He's really gonna be missed. 


*Kathy*, I hope your mom is doing better and wishing you a ton of fun on your trip !


*Muushka*....big congrats to Mr Muush !   Awesome !   My bil has been laid off for a year now and he just got a job offer in NC which he is strongly leaning towards accepting.  So let's hope the economy starts swinging back a little.  


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

What a great view Kathy !  Those BW views really do make a difference at that resort.  I had a parking lot view when we stayed there---it was considered "preferred view".   Glad your room is shiny and new too !  Have fun at Food and Wine !!!!


Maria


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies...back home from the HH trip.  What a lovely place and we're already thinking of going around the same time next year! 



Muushka said:


> Granny has a great list of things to do, I'll bet my Moose he shows up here with it!



I don't have access to "the list" right now (wrong computer) but I think Disney's site actually does a great job of summing up the activities at WL:

Disney Site Wilderness Lodge Activities


----------



## wildernessDad

BWV Dreamin said:


> Bring some of that VWL magic back to Maryland!



I will try!  Maryland, OUR Maryland!



jimmytammy said:


> WD
> 
> I feel your sense of urgency to explode, we are at 22 days and its like we have never been before, kid in the candy store kinda feeling!!



Exactly!  Kid in the candy store!

Well, groupies, it's time for your near-daily dose of WD shenanigans!  I feel very fortunate to be able to go to our beloved lodge in 33 days!  I guess that because I've been very good this year (no fun in that, right?), Santa has enabled me to go to our beloved lodge.  At my age, 58, anything other than being good is not an option.  Was watching the Wizard of Oz in blu-ray today and looked up Frank Morgan, the actor who played the wiz, et. all.  He died at the age of 59.  He looked a lot older than 59 in the movie.  Well, he drank a lot, had a problem with it, and took a mini bar to the set each day in a briefcase.  Glad I don't drink to excess.  Have Smithwicks in the frig that I bought over a month ago.  Okay, enough clarity....

33 days, ya'll!  33!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks for the link to the lodge activities.  I can't get enough of looking at the lodge, the grounds and reading about it.

Bobbi


----------



## georgemoe

blossomz said:


> GeorgeMoe...Flag family, swim with the ducks, rent bikes and ride over to FW, watch the water parade from the beach, do the engineer talk in the iron spike room!





Granny said:


> I don't have access to "the list" right now (wrong computer) but I think Disney's site actually does a great job of summing up the activities at WL:
> 
> Disney Site Wilderness Lodge Activities



Thank you both for the tips and link.


----------



## blossomz

Oh!  And don't forget Fire Rock Geyser and eating outside of Roaring Fork!  The  wildlife around the large is great to take in!


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Kat4, I will just miss you at WDW!  We arrive 11/17. BIG Changes in the Muush household.
> 
> First really really big change........Mr Muush got a job!!
> It is with a bank from Germany.  The start date was the big question (location is another but that is another story).  We finally got them to nail it down to the Monday AFTER we get home from our cruise!!!!  Woohoo!!  We still get to go on that kick-butt cruise!!



Yay!!!  There is hope for the rest of us!  Congrats on the new job.


----------



## DVCGeek

bobbiwoz said:


> Thanks for the link to the lodge activities.  I can't get enough of looking at the lodge, the grounds and reading about it.
> 
> Bobbi



WL is AWESOME!  Stayed in the hotel side once as a kid with my parents.  Stayed in the Villas w/ DW about two weeks ago, our first time in a DVC room!    Ever since that first trip as a kid I've always visited the Lodge every trip to WDW.

One of our favorites is having at least one meal in Whispering Canyon Cafe.  And if it's crowded and you are in the main area for dinner, be sure to ask for some ketchup!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Thank you VETERANS for your service, and thanks to all those currently serving our great country.

We all know that the freedoms we have have not been free.

Our prayers go to all who are serving at this time that He will be gracious to you.

THANKS VETERANS!


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Hey Groupies...back home from the HH trip.  What a lovely place and we're already thinking of going around the same time next year!



Welcome back to the land of the moose lovers!


----------



## wildernessDad

I am glad that our groupies and their spouses are finding work!  Our economy is fragile right now.  I hope that the recovery continues unabated.

I know that many of you may not have had your morning coffee yet, but here is a dose of wake-em-up-juice in the form of spam!

31 days to go!!!!

Just slap me silly.  Oh wait, I'm already there!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Good Morning Groupies!* 

Nice to have you back *Granny*! Keep those warm thoughts of HH with you as you head back to work in the 'real' world today. 

Thinking of you *Kathy* as you bathe in the warmth of the sun at our favorite place.  Hope you're able to get a preview of the Christmas decorations. 

*Just a reminder to all our Groupie friends: Get your pics, cards, well-wishes ect. of/for Ranger Stan to Jimmy ASAP. *

Hoping to see and meeting as many of you as possible at the Groupie meet on Dec. 8th.

Just for you WD.... 23 days for us....


----------



## Muushka

Morning Groupies.  

Welcome back Granny .  It sounds like you and HHI bonded very well!

I am mostly over my funk of missing our meet in Dec.  Going to WDW prior to a cruise will probably help!
It's just that I was so looking forward to meeting all of the Groupies and our Ranger Stan. 
I want a minute by minute description of the meet!  Well, maybe not minute by minute, that would be a bit taxing for whoever was assigned the task of keeping Muushka happy!

I need to clarify something I said in my 'Mr Muush got a job' post.  I said that the location of his new job was another story.  The reason why it is another story is because we don't know where the job is, exactly.  We know it is in our town (thankfully!), but we don't have an actual street address-yet.


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> I know that many of you may not have had your morning coffee yet, but here is a dose of wake-em-up-juice in the form of spam!
> 
> 31 days to go!!!!
> 
> Just slap me silly.  Oh wait, I'm already there!



WD I share your excitement!  24 days to go!!!          I can barely contain myself I'm so excited.  I have been dreaming of a Christmas trip to the World for so long & now it's almost here!        So many 1sts planned for this trip.  Not sure how we'll squeeze it all in, but we're going to give it our best shot.  I don't expect we'll do the Dec. trip again for quite some time because of school for the boys.  I've got to make this trip count!


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> I know that many of you may not have had your morning coffee yet, but here is a dose of wake-em-up-juice in the form of spam!
> 
> 31 days to go!!!!
> 
> Just slap me silly.  Oh wait, I'm already there!



  Can't wait!!

A 2fer today.

11/09
The only 3 attractions that were operational in Adventureland on Opening day in 1971 were the Swiss family Treehouse, Jungle Cruise and the Tropical Serenade.

_Does anyone know what the tropical serenade has morphed into?_


II)  Word Scrambler
Unscramble the letters below to find a list of Disney Parades.

rmgeasitcocp
mymicaeikan
careadnaepomrai
atelasceeacratdpertinlimer
touyoobo
srfydremaepsotat
ctrmsssdanraaorto
mnalciykjuemnimaesrpajd


----------



## sssteele

Since we added on at VWL in 2004, we have gone every year for about ten days, Xmas to New Years plus a few extra. I retire from teaching last November, and now we're able to go before the Xmas rush, and enjoy the holiday ambience without the crazy crowds. We're doing 7 days at VWL and then 5 at AKV for way fewer points than we used when I was still teaching. More trips for us


----------



## DVCGeek

eliza61 said:


> _Does anyone know what the tropical serenade has morphed into?_



Enchanted Tiki Room Under New Management?



> II)  Word Scrambler
> Unscramble the letters below to find a list of Disney Parades.



These aren't usually my thing but I think I got two:

Spectromagic
?
?
?
Boo to You
?
?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

sssteele said:


> Since we added on at VWL in 2004, we have gone every year for about ten days, Xmas to New Years plus a few extra. I retire from teaching last November, and now we're able to go before the Xmas rush, and enjoy the holiday ambience without the crazy crowds. We're doing 7 days at VWL and then 5 at AKV for way fewer points than we used when I was still teaching. More trips for us



Welcome!  I see you are from one of my favorite places!!  Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Hope everyone is doing well and getting ready for their holiday trips. We are at 40 days. Muushka..congrats on Mr Muush getting a new job!



Granny said:


> Hey Groupies...back home from the HH trip.  What a lovely place and we're already thinking of going around the same time next year!


Granny - Glad to hear you enjoyed HH. I just booked 4 nights there in February. My mother in law has decided to winter in Savannah, GA instead of Florida so I decided to check out Hilton Head while we visit her. Muushka our dates are Feb. 15 - 19 for the trip list. Thanks.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> ..
> . My mother in law has decided to winter in Savannah, GA instead of Florida so I decided to check out Hilton Head while we visit her. Muushka our dates are Feb. 15 - 19 for the trip list. Thanks.



Wow, I can't wait to read what you  have to say about HH in February!  Early November was perfect for both Savannah and HHI.  We're likely to want to go back some February as well!

Bobbi


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Another one who's visiting Hilton Head for the first time. Our trip is May 30-June 4th, 2010. Put us on the list!!


----------



## Muushka

atelasceeacratdpertinlimer....

Main Street Electrical Parade!  (I think)  That parade has THE HAPPIEST music ever written!



BWV Dreamin said:


> Another one who's visiting Hilton Head for the first time. Our trip is May 30-June 4th, 2010. Put us on the list!!



Will Do!



DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and getting ready for their holiday trips. We are at 40 days. Muushka..congrats on Mr Muush getting a new job!
> 
> 
> Granny - Glad to hear you enjoyed HH. I just booked 4 nights there in February. My mother in law has decided to winter in Savannah, GA instead of Florida so I decided to check out Hilton Head while we visit her. Muushka our dates are Feb. 15 - 19 for the trip list. Thanks.



Got those dates DisneyNutzy, and thank you for the congrats!



sssteele said:


> Since we added on at VWL in 2004, we have gone every year for about ten days, Xmas to New Years plus a few extra. I retire from teaching last November, and now we're able to go before the Xmas rush, and enjoy the holiday ambience without the crazy crowds. We're doing 7 days at VWL and then 5 at AKV for way fewer points than we used when I was still teaching. More trips for us



Well hello there sssteele.  It sounds like you are heading for a fabulous vacation!  Want me to add you to the first page?


----------



## Muushka

Hey Universal Studios/IOA people (JimmyTammy!)

Costco has their 3 month, 2 park unlimited passes for $89.95!  I saw it at the store today, but it is not on the internet.  Good luck!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Hey Groupies...back home from the HH trip. What a lovely place and we're already thinking of going around the same time next year!


Hi *Granny*...glad u had a nice trip !  We were able to visit Disney's HH for the first time this August.  Very nice.  In my mind though, I had imagined it to be out in the boondocks somewhere.  From the pics I had seen prior to our visit, it looks so far removed.  Was suprised when we drove up on it, and it was like right there in the middle of shopping and all......yet felt private.......
*DisnyNutzy* and *BWV Dreamin*....have fun planning your upcoming trips there. 

Very excited for you groupies with upcoming trips to WDW and the VWL Meet this Dec.   I will be living vicariously through your trip reports and photos---so I expect LOTS !   

Maria


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Need some groupies advice. After booking HH using points I went to my AAA site to see what the cash price would be for the same 2BR we booked. I was able to get a 2BR for 146.25 a night for a total of 585. I used 96 points for the same room. For that price I am considering saving my points and just using cash. From a strictly economic point a view I could rent those points for at least $960...not that I would ever give up my points..lol Am I missing something? Any disadvantage to going with a cash ressie? Heck, I should even get daily mousekeeping with cash, right?


----------



## Granny

DisneyNutzy said:


> Need some groupies advice. After booking HH using points I went to my AAA site to see what the cash price would be for the same 2BR we booked. I was able to get a 2BR for 146.25 a night for a total of 585. I used 96 points for the same room. For that price I am considering saving my points and just using cash. From a strictly economic point a view I could rent those points for at least $960...not that I would ever give up my points..lol Am I missing something? Any disadvantage to going with a cash ressie? Heck, I should even get daily mousekeeping with cash, right?



Wow, that's a heck of a nightly price for a 2BR villa.  You're right, you could come out ahead with renting the points but of course then you have the hassle of renting points to make less than $400 net.  Less than that actually if your rate doesn't include tax.

It mostly depends on how you are sitting with points.  We actually had some points we had to "burn", so it worked out well for us to use our points.  But the rate you quote is so attractive it is hard to beat.  

If you are a little short on points or really want daily mousekeeping (we'd prefer not to have that) then I guess I'd jump on the cash offer.  



			
				-MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Hi Granny...glad u had a nice trip ! We were able to visit Disney's HH for the first time this August. Very nice. In my mind though, I had imagined it to be out in the boondocks somewhere. From the pics I had seen prior to our visit, it looks so far removed. Was suprised when we drove up on it, and it was like right there in the middle of shopping and all......yet felt private.......



Maria...I know what you mean.   I didn't know what to expect knowing that Disney's HH resort is so far from the beach (1.5 miles).  But since it is nestled in the Shelter Cover area with the marina, shops and restaurants it really has a lot to offer.  At some point I'll post a couple of pictures.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Granny said:


> Wow, that's a heck of a nightly price for a 2BR villa.  You're right, you could come out ahead with renting the points but of course then you have the hassle of renting points to make less than $400 net.  Less than that actually if your rate doesn't include tax.
> 
> It mostly depends on how you are sitting with points.  We actually had some points we had to "burn", so it worked out well for us to use our points.  But the rate you quote is so attractive it is hard to beat.


Hi Granny,
I agree that price seems too good to be true. I have a feeling AAA is going to tell me they made a mistake. I held the booking pending a AAA agent contacting me to confirm this is actually a 2BR. Here is the email I received. If it is a legit price for a 2BR I will keep the points and book with cash.

Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort
22 Harbourside Ln
HILTON HEAD ISLAND,SC 29928 USA
Phone: (843) 341-4100
Fax: (843) 341-4130
Check in: 2/15/2010
Check out: 2/19/2010
Adults: 2
Children: 3
$146.25 USD Nightly Rate
Confirmation Number: Pending - travel agent will contact you  Record Locator: 
XXXX

***********************************************************************************
Reservation Information (including cancellation policy)
***********************************************************************************
_________________________________________
Cancellation
Reservation Must Be Cancelled 6 Days Prior To Arrival
To Avoid A Cancellation Penalty Of 1 Night Room And Tax
Per Room.
_________________________________________
Room
Two Bedroom Vacation Home. Master Bedroom Suite Has 1 King Bed
And A Whirlpool Tub. Second Bedroom Has 2 Queen Beds. There Is
_________________________________________
Guarantee/deposit
A Deposit Of The First Night Room And Tax Is Required
Please See   Hoddw/Deposit
_________________________________________
Property Location
22 Harbourside Land
Hilton Head Island Sc 29928-0000
_________________________________________
Property
Rollaway or Extra Bedding Not Available
Cribs Available
_________________________________________
Checkin/checkout
Check In Time: 4.00pm
Check Out Time: 1100
***********************************************************************************
Thank you for booking your accommodation with us.

Before you leave on your vacation, protect it.  Stop by AAA and pick up your AAA 
Visa Travelers Cheques.
There is no fee for AAA Members.  To find your nearest AAA office, visit 
http://www.aaany.com/branch_offices.asp

Don't miss the top AAA offers on our e-Update e-newsletter. Sign up today!
http://eupdate.aaany.com


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Well I just heard back from AAA and it seems there are no 2BR's available at the AAA rate. Knew it was too good. AAA said 146 was the correct rate if available.



DisneyNutzy said:


> Need some groupies advice. After booking HH using points I went to my AAA site to see what the cash price would be for the same 2BR we booked. I was able to get a 2BR for 146.25 a night for a total of 585. I used 96 points for the same room. For that price I am considering saving my points and just using cash. From a strictly economic point a view I could rent those points for at least $960...not that I would ever give up my points..lol Am I missing something? Any disadvantage to going with a cash ressie? Heck, I should even get daily mousekeeping with cash, right?


----------



## blossomz

DiznyDi said:


> *Good Morning Groupies!*
> 
> Nice to have you back *Granny*! Keep those warm thoughts of HH with you as you head back to work in the 'real' world today.
> 
> Thinking of you *Kathy* as you bathe in the warmth of the sun at our favorite place.  Hope you're able to get a preview of the Christmas decorations.
> 
> *Just a reminder to all our Groupie friends: Get your pics, cards, well-wishes ect. of/for Ranger Stan to Jimmy ASAP. *
> 
> Hoping to see and meeting as many of you as possible at the Groupie meet on Dec. 8th.
> 
> Just for you WD.... 23 days for us....



Ok..I must have missed it...but where can we send them?


----------



## DisneyNutzy

blossomz said:


> Ok..I must have missed it...but where can we send them?


 I Missed this too.


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> Ok..I must have missed it...but where can we send them?



You can either PM them to me, send via email at kmwcdw@bellsouth.net or send them to my home address.  If you need that address, just PM me and I will give it you.  Not that I dont trust anyone here cause yall are all friends, but you never know who might be lurking


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Ok..I must have missed it...but where can we send them?



Why, just  2 minutes ago I emailed our picture to FORS (Friend of Ranger Stan) JimmyTammy!



jimmytammy said:


> You can either PM them to me, send via email at kmwcdw@bellsouth.net or send them to my home address.  If you need that address, just PM me and I will give it you.  Not that I dont trust anyone here cause yall are all friends, but you never know who might be lurking


*
Yeah!  Like me!!!*​   *Boooowaaaaahaaahaaahaaaa*  ​


----------



## Inkmahm

Today was rough... my first day of outplacement and understanding of just what is ahead of me in a job search in this economy.   I came to the DIS for some pixie dust and hugs.  That's out of character for me, really.  I'm just not feeling so strong right now.   I'm still trying to remind myself I'm in great shape compared to most unemployed people.  My head knows that, but my stomach disagrees.

Looking forward to my break in Dec for our VWL/cruise/BLT trip.  Only 3 weeks from tomorrow, yay!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hugs to you *Inkmahm*. Get a good nights rest and start your day tomorrow refreshed with a smile on your face.  coming your way!


----------



## twinklebug

Hang in there Inkmahm, I've been out of work more times than I'd like to admit due to companies going under or as a part of a layoff. I know how it makes you feel -- It's like a combo of being "dumped" mixed with the uncertainty of what the future holds. Unfortunately this is a stage almost all of us go through. (((HUGS)))

Chin up! Eyes to the stars! and Start dreaming up a new future for yourself... you'll find it and it will find you. The key is: don't give up hope. We know you can do it!


----------



## lisah0711

Inkmahm said:


> Today was rough... my first day of outplacement and understanding of just what is ahead of me in a job search in this economy.   I came to the DIS for some pixie dust and hugs.  That's out of character for me, really.  I'm just not feeling so strong right now.   I'm still trying to remind myself I'm in great shape compared to most unemployed people.  My head knows that, but my stomach disagrees.
> 
> Looking forward to my break in Dec for our VWL/cruise/BLT trip.  Only 3 weeks from tomorrow, yay!



 to you Inkmahm for a rough day and rough journey ahead.  This Walt Disney quote that we were discussing on the Biggest Loser Challenge just yesterday comes to mind. "All the adversity I've had in my life, all my troubles and obstacles, have strengthened me... You may not realize it when it happens, but a kick in the teeth may be the best thing in the world for you." - Walt Disney.  I hope that these obstacles turn out to be a good thing for you in the end, sorry you have to experience the adversity to get to the other side.


----------



## lisah0711

I almost hate to ask this questions cause so many of our groupies have illness and other challenges in their lives right now, but I know that you will have an answer for me.  It is our first WDW trip at Christmas.  We will be at VWL for four nights -- then on to AKV for four nights.  I know the decorations at the Lodge are absolutely gorgeous.  Are there any special touches I should be sure to see?  Or maybe I need to make it a point to go to one of those alcoves and enjoy an adult beverage?  A special beverage that I must try?  Something like a Pina Colava with a holiday twist?  Any information would help us to enjoy our first big family trip to WDW -- DH, DS10, DM and DSis, two who have never been there before.  TIA for help.  And sending good thoughts to all our groupies who are ill or experiencing other difficulties.


----------



## eliza61

Hey Lisa,
Never apologize for questions.  You'll find my groupie buds here have an absolute plethora (I always wanted to use that word. LOL) of ideas and what's even better, we love to chat.  

Sadly I've never been at Christmas (working on it) but some of my favorites.
One of my favorite things to do means you have to be a bit of an early bird.  I walk over to the main lodge early in the morning and get some hot chocolate or coffee, some thing very sugary (remember Disney calories are fat free) and sit in one of those big chairs and chill.  The music is always on and it's so peaceful and relaxing.  One of my favorite ways to wake up.  Or bring you goodies back to your room and enjoy it on your balcony.  I love the woods view and since they pipe the music through out the resort, you can usually hear strains of it.  
My favorite alcove is right in front of the whispering brook.  there are some rocking chairs there.


----------



## eliza61

Inkmahm said:


> Today was rough... my first day of outplacement and understanding of just what is ahead of me in a job search in this economy.   I came to the DIS for some pixie dust and hugs.  That's out of character for me, really.  I'm just not feeling so strong right now.   I'm still trying to remind myself I'm in great shape compared to most unemployed people.  My head knows that, but my stomach disagrees.
> 
> Looking forward to my break in Dec for our VWL/cruise/BLT trip.  Only 3 weeks from tomorrow, yay!



Take your time Inkmahm,  you're stomach will come around.  It just needs time to get use to the motion of the water right now.   Like you said, your head knows terra firma is coming.


----------



## eliza61

Big hugs and kisses to all our groupie vets out there.  Here's wishing you extra pixie dust today.

And a Big Dancing banana  for my pop.  Which I never knew because the blessed man doesn't talk about any thing.  Jeez.


----------



## twinklebug

That is very cool eliza. I suspect the circumstances leading up to the award weren't something he'd want to remember or bring up within his family. The men on my side of the family are very closed mouth about anything they did in the forces too. When my grandfather passed away a military flag was presented to my mom. Even his one and only own child had no clue he had been in the forces. 

Hm. Men. 

Great thanks to all of our military personnel and their families past and present. You are all appreciated far beyond any words I could ever come up with.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Inkmahm said:


> Today was rough... my first day of outplacement and understanding of just what is ahead of me in a job search in this economy.  I came to the DIS for some pixie dust and hugs. That's out of character for me, really. I'm just not feeling so strong right now. I'm still trying to remind myself I'm in great shape compared to most unemployed people. My head knows that, but my stomach disagrees.
> 
> Looking forward to my break in Dec for our VWL/cruise/BLT trip. Only 3 weeks from tomorrow, yay!


 These life changing experiences are very humbling. Not to make light of what you are going thru, but think of the poor who have had to deal with this most of their life. Thank God you are healthy and have resources available to you. Pray for others as we will pray for you.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Inkmahn,  you're in my thoughts and prayers.

Bobbi


----------



## bobbiwoz

eliza61, that's a wonderful post. 

I want to add my thanks and prayers to all vets!

The beaches of Normandy are on my "wish list" of places to visit.  

Bobbi


----------



## horselover

Inkmahm said:


> Today was rough... my first day of outplacement and understanding of just what is ahead of me in a job search in this economy.   I came to the DIS for some pixie dust and hugs.  That's out of character for me, really.  I'm just not feeling so strong right now.   I'm still trying to remind myself I'm in great shape compared to most unemployed people.  My head knows that, but my stomach disagrees.
> 
> Looking forward to my break in Dec for our VWL/cruise/BLT trip.  Only 3 weeks from tomorrow, yay!



Hugs for your Inkmahm!      We feel your pain & frustration.  It's very tough out there right now.  The only thing you can do is take it one day at a time.  A trip to the Lodge is just what you need to lift up your soul!  

Hi Lisa!  Sorry I don't have any helpful advice for you as this is our 1st Christmas trip too.  Just wanted to say take time to soak it all in & have a wonderful time!  

Watched UP again last night.  Of course I couldn't resist buying it yesterday.  I think I was one of the 1st in line!  Now we're all talking in Dug speak!  

A big thank you to all current & past armed forces personnel.  Thank you for your service & dedication to our country!


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm said:


> Today was rough... my first day of outplacement and understanding of just what is ahead of me in a job search in this economy.   I came to the DIS for some pixie dust and hugs.  That's out of character for me, really.  I'm just not feeling so strong right now.   I'm still trying to remind myself I'm in great shape compared to most unemployed people.  My head knows that, but my stomach disagrees.
> 
> Looking forward to my break in Dec for our VWL/cruise/BLT trip.  Only 3 weeks from tomorrow, yay!



It's very hard to "logic" your way through an emotional situation.   Events like this are really challenging but you know you have friends who will support you and pray for you through this time in your life.  Sometimes when that door closes, it's really hard to believe there's window opening somewhere in your future.  Hang in there, and Moose Dust coming your way for better times. 



lisah0711 said:


> I almost hate to ask this questions cause so many of our groupies have illness and other challenges in their lives right now, but I know that you will have an answer for me.  It is our first WDW trip at Christmas.  We will be at VWL for four nights -- then on to AKV for four nights.  I know the decorations at the Lodge are absolutely gorgeous.  Are there any special touches I should be sure to see?  Or maybe I need to make it a point to go to one of those alcoves and enjoy an adult beverage?  A special beverage that I must try?  Something like a Pina Colava with a holiday twist?  Any information would help us to enjoy our first big family trip to WDW -- DH, DS10, DM and DSis, two who have never been there before.  TIA for help.  And sending good thoughts to all our groupies who are ill or experiencing other difficulties.



WL/VWL at Christmas is the best!  First of all, they replace all the wonderful western music that's piped throughout the resort with Christmas music.  Between that and the decorations you can't help but get caught up in the feelings of the season.

Not sure if you will be there for Christmas itself, but the Big Guy with the red suit does make an appearance there on Christmas Eve.  And when we were there they were handing out free hot chocolate and cookies on Christmas Eve and Christmas.  

My adult drink tends to be Budweiser so I'm not much help on the holiday specialty drinks, I'm afraid.  

The lobby of WL is definitely the place to be.  During Christmas week we saw some carolers there, Mickey Mouse in holiday attire, and some other characters which we rarely see at WL.  You'll have a great time and your son is a great age to enjoy the Christmas magic at WDW! 



eliza61 said:


> Big hugs and kisses to all our groupie vets out there.  Here's wishing you extra pixie dust today.
> 
> And a Big Dancing banana  for my pop.  Which I never knew because the blessed man doesn't talk about any thing.  Jeez.



Eliza...that's quite a special award to see for your father.  That generation just wasn't into "war stories" a whole lot, I guess.  Same with my Dad who was in WWII.  

For Eliza's dad and all members of the Armed Forces past and present, we thank you so much for your dedication and sacrifice.


----------



## Inkmahm

BWV Dreamin said:


> These life changing experiences are very humbling. Not to make light of what you are going thru, but think of the poor who have had to deal with this most of their life. Thank God you are healthy and have resources available to you. Pray for others as we will pray for you.



That's exactly what I am trying to remind myself.  I'm healthy and in much better shape than most unemployed people.  Like I said, my head knows that.  My stomach, not so much.

And thanks, everyone.   I feel the support.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Inkmahm said:


> Today was rough... my first day of outplacement and understanding of just what is ahead of me in a job search in this economy.   I came to the DIS for some pixie dust and hugs.  That's out of character for me, really.  I'm just not feeling so strong right now.   I'm still trying to remind myself I'm in great shape compared to most unemployed people.  My head knows that, but my stomach disagrees.
> 
> Looking forward to my break in Dec for our VWL/cruise/BLT trip.  Only 3 weeks from tomorrow, yay!



 I feel for you Inkmahm.  It is an awful feeling to lose your job.  I hope better days are headed your way soon.  Hang in there.



eliza61 said:


> Big hugs and kisses to all our groupie vets out there.  Here's wishing you extra pixie dust today.
> 
> And a Big Dancing banana  for my pop.  Which I never knew because the blessed man doesn't talk about any thing.  Jeez.


That is so cool.  My Dad is a Vietnam vet and he never talks about it either.  So so proud of him though and all the other men and woman who have served or who are currently serving!  And their families who make sacrifices too!



horselover said:


> Watched UP again last night.  Of course I couldn't resist buying it yesterday.  I think I was one of the 1st in line!  Now we're all talking in Dug speak!


Going to buy this tonight!  I know what you mean about the Dug speak.  I was talking to my dog like that last night!


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks to all who shared their tips for enjoying our VWL at Christmas!    I can't wait!

eliza61, thanks for sharing that info about your Dad.  I am sure that you and your family are very proud of him.  

Thanks to all our Groupies who are veterans and any of their family members, too.


----------



## jimmytammy

A thank you to all the veterans and their families, past and present.  I appreciate your dedication and sacrifice to our great nation.


----------



## blossomz

We are with you Inkmahm!  You can always count on your groupies.


----------



## DVCGeek

MiaSRN62 said:


> Was suprised when we drove up on it, and it was like right there in the middle of shopping and all......yet felt private.......



that sounds like a great combination, very cool!  Someday i want to stay @ ALL the DVC resorts, plus I want to visit EVERY Disney resort and at least take a look around.  Those two ought to keep me busy for a while...  So far I've stayed and VWL and visited or stayed at:  Pop, ASMo, ASMu, Corrinado, Contemporary, GF, Poly, briefly walked in Boardwalk, went to DVC preview center @ SSR (doesn't really count...).  Uh, I've got a ways to go!


----------



## DVCGeek

Inkmahm said:


> Today was rough... my first day of outplacement and understanding of just what is ahead of me in a job search in this economy.   I came to the DIS for some pixie dust and hugs.



 You've got em'!    Too many people are touched by un or under employment right now.  Hopefully something will work out for you soon, and enjoy that much needed trip!


----------



## DVCGeek

eliza61 said:


> And a Big Dancing banana  for my pop.



Very cool.  Belated thanks to him and everyone else who's server in our armed forces!


----------



## DVCGeek

I also appreciate the Christmas season tips; got my first Christmas season WDW trip coming up Sunday after Thanksgiving  and although I'm staying at BLT I have lunch ressies @ Whispering Canyon and time planned for a nice WL visit!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> DVCGeek : So far I've stayed and VWL and visited or stayed at: Pop, ASMo, ASMu, Corrinado, Contemporary, GF, Poly, briefly walked in Boardwalk, went to DVC preview center @ SSR (doesn't really count...). Uh, I've got a ways to go!



That's the fun part !  always somewhere new to look forward to staying !

Oh...BTW Muushka......I just booked (in the last hour), a WDW trip for Dec 12-16.  SSR was all they had so I grabbed it.   So if u can add me to the list I'd appreciate it.  It'll just be my daughter and I.  We'll probably do MVMCP on Sun, Dec 13 if anyone will be there 

I also booked a last minute anniversary suprise for friends of mine for Dec 1-3 and all they had was SSR again....except for one lone night at OKW and BCV.  I needed the three nights all together.....so SSR is pretty good with last minute availability. 


Maria


----------



## wildernessDad

Now, did you actually think you'd be able to get through the day without my spam?  Weeeeeeell, think again!

28 days until I step foot into our beloved lodge!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> Now, did you actually think you'd be able to get through the day without my spam?  Weeeeeeell, think again!
> 
> 28 days until I step foot into our beloved lodge!



Now my day is complete!


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> Now, did you actually think you'd be able to get through the day without my spam?  Weeeeeeell, think again!
> 
> 28 days until I step foot into our beloved lodge!



Getting closer WD!  21 days for me!!!!   

Maria - congrats on the last minute ressie!  

Question for anyone that's been to MK lately. Does anyone know the parade route these days? Seems like every time we go it's different. Anyone know if it starts or ends at Main St.? We're not parade people so we try to avoid it. Last time we went we thought we were so smart cutting through all the shops to head to BTMR only to find out the parade ended over there so we were stuck. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> Oh...BTW Muushka......I just booked (in the last hour), a WDW trip for Dec 12-16.  SSR was all they had so I grabbed it.   So if u can add me to the list I'd appreciate it.  It'll just be my daughter and I.  We'll probably do MVMCP on Sun, Dec 13 if anyone will be there
> 
> I also booked a last minute anniversary suprise for friends of mine for Dec 1-3 and all they had was SSR again....except for one lone night at OKW and BCV.  I needed the three nights all together.....so SSR is pretty good with last minute availability.
> 
> 
> Maria





wildernessDad said:


> Now, did you actually think you'd be able to get through the day without my spam?  Weeeeeeell, think again!
> 
> 28 days until I step foot into our beloved lodge!





horselover said:


> Getting closer WD!  21 days for me!!!!
> 
> Maria - congrats on the last minute ressie!
> !




Oh God, I don't think I'm going to make it!!    I made my plane reservations for France this morning and I am exciting about going but talk about WDW withdrawal symptoms.  
I am planning on one day at DLP so hopefully that will give me my fix.
Pictures people, pictures.


----------



## Happydinks

horselover said:


> Question for anyone that's been to MK lately. Does anyone know the parade route these days? Seems like every time we go it's different. Anyone know if it starts or ends at Main St.? We're not parade people so we try to avoid it. Last time we went we thought we were so smart cutting through all the shops to head to BTMR only to find out the parade ended over there so we were stuck.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!



When we were just there - the afternoon parade began at Main Street as did the evening parade - and ended in Adventure Land (I thinik!).


----------



## stopher1

Hey there groupies!  I have a question for you WL fans, and I'm sure there will be a variety of answers - but I'm going to ask it anyway.  

We have never stayed at the WL before.  We've wanted to many times...we missed staying there on our honeymoon since was not quite open yet.  We talked about it a few years back but couldn't make it work, and then I tried to this past year for our anniversary, but our plans changed and we ended up at the Grand Cal instead... I just booked a studio for my wife & I for our anniversary next March.    I'm very excited about it.

Since we haven't stayed there - I don't really know what type of request to make regarding a view or location.  What would you suggest and why?  Is there any area or room we should request to avoid?

Thanks folks - I'm sure you'll have some good info to share.


----------



## Granny

stopher1 said:


> Hey there groupies!  I have a question for you WL fans, and I'm sure there will be a variety of answers - but I'm going to ask it anyway.
> 
> We have never stayed at the WL before.  We've wanted to many times...we missed staying there on our honeymoon since was not quite open yet.  We talked about it a few years back but couldn't make it work, and then I tried to this past year for our anniversary, but our plans changed and we ended up at the Grand Cal instead... I just booked a studio for my wife & I for our anniversary next March.    I'm very excited about it.
> 
> Since we haven't stayed there - I don't really know what type of request to make regarding a view or location.  What would you suggest and why?  Is there any area or room we should request to avoid?
> 
> Thanks folks - I'm sure you'll have some good info to share.




Actually I don't think you'll get much variety in the responses since almost all VWL views are very similar....trees!  That works very well for the Pacific Northwest lodge theming.  There are a couple of rooms that overlook the maintenance/dumpster area so you could ask to be near the elevators to try to avoid that.  But even if you got that "bad" location, it really isn't that big of a deal in the opinion of most of us here.   

Enjoy the Lodge!


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> That's the fun part !  always somewhere new to look forward to staying !
> 
> Oh...BTW Muushka......I just booked (in the last hour), a WDW trip for Dec 12-16.  SSR was all they had so I grabbed it.   So if u can add me to the list I'd appreciate it.  It'll just be my daughter and I.  We'll probably do MVMCP on Sun, Dec 13 if anyone will be there
> 
> I also booked a last minute anniversary suprise for friends of mine for Dec 1-3 and all they had was SSR again....except for one lone night at OKW and BCV.  I needed the three nights all together.....so SSR is pretty good with last minute availability.
> 
> 
> Maria


Got it!



stopher1 said:


> Hey there groupies!  I have a question for you WL fans, and I'm sure there will be a variety of answers - but I'm going to ask it anyway.
> 
> We have never stayed at the WL before.  We've wanted to many times...we missed staying there on our honeymoon since was not quite open yet.  We talked about it a few years back but couldn't make it work, and then I tried to this past year for our anniversary, but our plans changed and we ended up at the Grand Cal instead... I just booked a studio for my wife & I for our anniversary next March.    I'm very excited about it.
> 
> Since we haven't stayed there - I don't really know what type of request to make regarding a view or location.  What would you suggest and why?  Is there any area or room we should request to avoid?
> 
> Thanks folks - I'm sure you'll have some good info to share.



Other than the standard answer 'tree view' as mentioned, I have no suggestions.  Pre-happy anniversary!  Want to be put on the list?


----------



## blossomz

eliza61 said:


> Oh God, I don't think I'm going to make it!!    I made my plane reservations for France this morning and I am exciting about going but talk about WDW withdrawal symptoms.
> I am planning on one day at DLP so hopefully that will give me my fix.
> Pictures people, pictures.



Oh Eliza!!  That sounds wonderful!  Don't forget we need photos of what it's like over there!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Oh God, I don't think I'm going to make it!!    I made my plane reservations for France this morning and I am exciting about going but talk about WDW withdrawal symptoms.
> I am planning on one day at DLP so hopefully that will give me my fix.
> Pictures people, pictures.



Oh I'm so jealous!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Got it!
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the standard answer 'tree view' as mentioned, I have no suggestions.  Pre-happy anniversary!  Want to be put on the list?



Sure... the theming of the WL definitely fits right in with my DW's tastes!  She's a Yosemite girl at heart...and having grown up in CA - we both love the mountains and stylings of the lodge.  Can't wait to stay there.


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Oh God, I don't think I'm going to make it!!    I made my plane reservations for France this morning and I am exciting about going but talk about WDW withdrawal symptoms.
> I am planning on one day at DLP so hopefully that will give me my fix.
> Pictures people, pictures.



Hang in there Eliza!  Paris isn't such a bad fall back vacation!  I promise to take lots of pics of the Lodge if you promise to take lots of pics of France!  



Happydinks said:


> When we were just there - the afternoon parade began at Main Street as did the evening parade - and ended in Adventure Land (I thinik!).



Thanks HD!


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> Oh God, I don't think I'm going to make it!!    I made my plane reservations for France this morning and I am exciting about going but talk about WDW withdrawal symptoms.
> I am planning on one day at DLP so hopefully that will give me my fix.
> Pictures people, pictures.



Have you been to DLP before?  You'll love it!  I was there in June of last year for 3 days.  Be sure to eat at Walts on mainstreet.  It is the Paris version of club 33 at Disneyland.  The restaurant is beautiful and if you get a window overlooking mainstreet, it's even better. AND the food is good.  Also don't miss eating at the POTC ride.  Very much like the original Disneyland.


----------



## Inkmahm

Hey, I just realized I didn't have my January trip to WDW added to the first page of the thread.  We are getting out of the midwest cold in the dead of winter and staying at BCV 1/26 and 1/27, moving to BWV for 1/28 to 2/1.

That means we'll be at Disney in August/October/December/January/March.
I think I need to find a new job where I can request one week every month as Disney time.


----------



## lisah0711

stopher1 said:


> Hey there groupies!  I have a question for you WL fans, and I'm sure there will be a variety of answers - but I'm going to ask it anyway.
> 
> We have never stayed at the WL before.  We've wanted to many times...we missed staying there on our honeymoon since was not quite open yet.  We talked about it a few years back but couldn't make it work, and then I tried to this past year for our anniversary, but our plans changed and we ended up at the Grand Cal instead... I just booked a studio for my wife & I for our anniversary next March.    I'm very excited about it.
> 
> Since we haven't stayed there - I don't really know what type of request to make regarding a view or location.  What would you suggest and why?  Is there any area or room we should request to avoid?
> 
> Thanks folks - I'm sure you'll have some good info to share.



stopher1, nice to see you on a thread for a WDW lodge!    You will love VWL -- similiar design to GC but different feel IMHO.  I've only stayed at VWL once but we had a pool view and liked it.  This time I asked for the same thing and a higher floor.  Since it will be December, I figure it won't be too noisy!  

Have fun planning!


----------



## Muushka

Hi Lisah   Good to see you.



stopher1 said:


> Sure... the theming of the WL definitely fits right in with my DW's tastes!  She's a Yosemite girl at heart...and having grown up in CA - we both love the mountains and stylings of the lodge.  Can't wait to stay there.



Oops, I need dates!  I love Yosemite.  Someday I am going to talk Mr Muush into going there!



Inkmahm said:


> Hey, I just realized I didn't have my January trip to WDW added to the first page of the thread.  We are getting out of the midwest cold in the dead of winter and staying at BCV 1/26 and 1/27, moving to BWV for 1/28 to 2/1.
> 
> That means we'll be at Disney in August/October/December/January/March.
> I think I need to find a new job where I can request one week every month as Disney time.



Well all righty then!  5 trips planned, is this a Groupie record????


----------



## blossomz

Me too! Me too!  Put me on the list!  I can't believe I'm doing this...but...

We are booked on the Wonder for this August 3-8 for a 5 nighter.

Tomorrow is 7 months out and my guys want me to try to BLT..we'll see!

AND...My best friend and I are going on the WDW Radio Show Cruise on the Dream Feb 27, 2011!!!


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> Actually I don't think you'll get much variety in the responses since almost all VWL views are very similar....trees!  That works very well for the Pacific Northwest lodge theming.  There are a couple of rooms that overlook the maintenance/dumpster area so you could ask to be near the elevators to try to avoid that.  But even if you got that "bad" location, it really isn't that big of a deal in the opinion of most of us here.
> 
> Enjoy the Lodge!



Thanks Granny!



lisah0711 said:


> stopher1, nice to see you on a thread for a WDW lodge!    You will love VWL -- similiar design to GC but different feel IMHO.  I've only stayed at VWL once but we had a pool view and liked it.  This time I asked for the same thing and a higher floor.  Since it will be December, I figure it won't be too noisy!
> 
> Have fun planning!



Thanks Lisa... from all of the photos I've seen - I know we'll enjoy it.  DW has definitely said that's the one she most wants to try next... so that will be very cool.



Muushka said:


> Hi Lisah   Good to see you.
> 
> Oops, I need dates!  I love Yosemite.  Someday I am going to talk Mr Muush into going there!
> :



March 10-13.    

Yeah, we love Yosemite too.  I took DW to the Ahwanee Hotel for our 7th... with a beautiful view looking directly up to Half Dome.  That was a wonderful trip.  And this will be our 16th - and no kids along.  That will be quite nice, too.  Last year we spent our 15th at the GCH with a DTD view... that was nice, but nothing like looking up at Half Dome.  She'll be thrilled with a bunch of trees outside though, too.


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Snip....
> 
> 
> 
> March 10-13.
> 
> Yeah, we love Yosemite too.  I took DW to the Ahwanee Hotel for our 7th... with a beautiful view looking directly up to Half Dome.  That was a wonderful trip.  And this will be our 16th - and no kids along.  That will be quite nice, too.  Last year we spent our 15th at the GCH with a DTD view... that was nice, but nothing like looking up at Half Dome.  She'll be thrilled with a bunch of trees outside though, too.



I put you in the Groupie Calendar.  You are official!

Ahhhh Half Dome.  You have to see that to appreciate it's majesty.  I cannot believe I am saying this, but I would trade VWL for Yosemite in a NY minute.
 Our secret!  Any Ansel Adams fans out there???


----------



## blossomz

Hey Muush..are my cruises added?


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Me too! Me too!  Put me on the list!  I can't believe I'm doing this...but...
> 
> We are booked on the Wonder for this August 3-8 for a 5 nighter.
> 
> Tomorrow is 7 months out and my guys want me to try to BLT..we'll see!
> 
> AND...My best friend and I are going on the WDW Radio Show Cruise on the Dream Feb 27, 2011!!!



Why yes, of course!!  

Oops, sorry, but it is there now.  I added the  guy to try to make my tardiness up to you!


----------



## blossomz

Thank you!!  Will check in tomorrow as soon as I know about our June trip!


----------



## Muushka

Speaking of tardy, lame, vacation dates keepers (AKA me!), while I am away (Nov 18 to Dec 6) can you lovely Groupies PM me the dates?  

That would be fabulous!

Well today we made the reservations for cruise parking.  We got a pretty good rate of $120 instead of $170 by my obsessive compulsive research!  We are doing the MVMCP on the day we arrive at OKW and my friend from Jupiter (FL) is coming up and attending and staying the night with us.  OWK for 5 days and then on the beautiful brandy new Equinox for 11 nights!  Then a 50th birthday party for our dear friend Steve on Dec 4th in Jupiter and then home on the 5th.  Then Mr Muush starts his new job on the 7th.  Life is good.


----------



## blossomz

Wow!!  Sounds heavenly!!


----------



## wildernessDad

I know you've been checking here all day for this.  Well, here it comes!

26 days until my feet step into THE Lodge!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I know you've been checking here all day for this.  Well, here it comes!
> 
> 26 days until my feet step into THE Lodge!



Oh good WD!  I have just started watching Lost on Netflix streaming for the first time and understanding the need to push that button every 108 minutes.  WD VWL countdown by WD has slipped into that same category!

Oh WD, I will miss meeting you in Dec.  Maybe next Dec!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> I put you in the Groupie Calendar.  You are official!
> 
> Ahhhh Half Dome.  You have to see that to appreciate it's majesty.  I cannot believe I am saying this, but I would trade VWL for Yosemite in a NY minute.
> Our secret!  *Any Ansel Adams fans out there??*?



Well that would have to be us... we have several framed prints of his photos in our guest bath, and one in our master bedroom too.  Then there are several coffee table books, and a small postcard sized book of his prints.  Wonderful stuff.


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> I know you've been checking here all day for this.  Well, here it comes!
> 
> 26 days until my feet step into THE Lodge!



Right there with you, WD.  14 days for us.  Cant wait!!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

wildernessDad said:


> I know you've been checking here all day for this.  Well, here it comes!
> 
> 26 days until my feet step into THE Lodge!



I think I am one day behind you, WD... ahhhhhhh bliss!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Muushka said:


> Life is good.



Yeppers!


----------



## Oshawa

I have not been on this site in forever.  I just wanted to say hi to all of you.  I had a lot of reading to do to catch up.

We have tried online reservations for the first time last night.  We are planning our first trip to the Lodge!!  I am a little nervous I have never tried booking online before.  Have any of you tried?  We can't wait to see our other Home!


----------



## blossomz

OK..I'm officially jealous!

However...I called this morning and we got our 2 BR at BLT!!  Our dates are June 13-18th!!!  Muushka..please add me to the list! 

Now I can relax...I've got 2 summer trips to look forward to and a cruise in 2011! 

Life is good...


----------



## Muushka

Oshawa said:


> I have not been on this site in forever.  I just wanted to say hi to all of you.  I had a lot of reading to do to catch up.
> 
> We have tried online reservations for the first time last night.  We are planning our first trip to the Lodge!!  I am a little nervous I have never tried booking online before.  Have any of you tried?  We can't wait to see our other Home!



Hello there!   We always call (it is the obsessive-compulsive in me ) so can't help you there.



stopher1 said:


> Well that would have to be us... we have several framed prints of his photos in our guest bath, and one in our master bedroom too.  Then there are several coffee table books, and a small postcard sized book of his prints.  Wonderful stuff.



We have NO AA stuff in our house!  But my BIL has a lot so I always drool over his prints.

blossomz, gotch for all those kick-butt vacations planned!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome Oshawa!

Thanks Muushka for being keeper of the lists!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Oh good WD!  I have just started watching Lost on Netflix streaming for the first time and understanding the need to push that button every 108 minutes.  WD VWL countdown by WD has slipped into that same category!
> 
> Oh WD, I will miss meeting you in Dec.  Maybe next Dec!



That would be cool!  Have fun on your vacation!



jimmytammy said:


> Right there with you, WD.  14 days for us.  Cant wait!!



What a great place it is!  You'll be there before I will!



TuckandStuiesMom said:


> I think I am one day behind you, WD... ahhhhhhh bliss!



I'll try not to buy up all of the resort-specific items so you can have some after you arrive!  Well, if they still have resort items, that is.  

25 days to go now!


----------



## Oshawa

Muushka said:


> Hello there!   We always call (it is the obsessive-compulsive in me ) so can't help you there.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from the gym and checked my e-mail and we are confirmed for our first stay at VWL!!    We are very excited.  We have never been in October (9th to 16th) before.  Can't wait to see all the Hallowe'en decorations!!
> Online ressie went well.  I put my request in last night and got an answer in 11 hours.  The waiting killed me.  I wanted to call first thing this morning.  I'm obsessive compulsive also.  I was driving my hubby crazy!
Click to expand...


----------



## Oshawa

blossomz said:


> Welcome Oshawa!



Thanks blossomz!!


----------



## lisah0711

wildernessDad said:


> I know you've been checking here all day for this.  Well, here it comes!
> 
> 26 days until my feet step into THE Lodge!



Right behind you at 33 days!  



Muushka said:


> Hi Lisah   Good to see you.:



Good to see you, too, Muushka!    Happy Sunday!

Are we going to try a virtual meet while the Groupies meet is going on in early December?  I think last time a lot of us spaced it but it might be fun to try again.


----------



## DVCGeek

Inkmahm said:


> I think I need to find a new job where I can request one week every month as Disney time.



Once you find it please LMK if you need a software developer who can work those other 3 weeks each month from northeast Ohio, OK?  I could DEFINITELY handle monthly Disney!    Oh, it will have to pay big $$$ as well so I can get more points and afford food, airfare, etc....  TIA!


----------



## DVCGeek

Oshawa said:


> I am a little nervous I have never tried booking online before.  Have any of you tried?



I've done Disney hotel reservations online in the past and have done dinner (ADR) reservations recently.  Both go fine as long as you get your confirmation # at the end.  However, for hotels you get the best discounts if you do a phone call (AAA rate for one common example for US based people who have it!).  As for DVC, of course you can't book that online yet [at least directly; sounds like you put in a non-real-time request though?  I have NOT tried that and perhaps that is what you were really asking about!    ].  Some tours and dinner packages also require picking up the phone, or when the website is acting up.

Both are fine in my book, just depends on what I am trying to get!  You'll love the Lodge however things get booked!


----------



## Oshawa

DVCGeek said:


> I've done Disney hotel reservations online in the past and have done dinner (ADR) reservations recently.  Both go fine as long as you get your confirmation # at the end.  However, for hotels you get the best discounts if you do a phone call (AAA rate for one common example for US based people who have it!).  As for DVC, of course you can't book that online yet [at least directly; sounds like you put in a non-real-time request though?  I have NOT tried that and perhaps that is what you were really asking about!    ].  Some tours and dinner packages also require picking up the phone, or when the website is acting up.
> 
> Both are fine in my book, just depends on what I am trying to get!  You'll love the Lodge however things get booked!



We were booking online through DVC.  We got an e-mail today and are booked.  I kind of found the waiting stressfull.  I wanted to know right away that I was booked.  I think next time I will call again.  I like knowing the answer right away.
I have heard so many nice things about the Lodge on this site.  That is why we bought resale.   Have not even seen the place expcept for pictures that are posted.  It seems like a beautiful resort and I am so glad that we can call it our home.


----------



## Muushka

lisah0711 said:


> Right behind you at 33 days!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you, too, Muushka!    Happy Sunday!
> 
> Are we going to try a virtual meet while the Groupies meet is going on in early December?  I think last time a lot of us spaced it but it might be fun to try again.



I am so bummed about not being able to go.  A virtual meet would be wonderful.  Help me remember! 



Oshawa said:


> I just got back from the gym and checked my e-mail and we are confirmed for our first stay at VWL!!    We are very excited.  We have never been in October (9th to 16th) before.  Can't wait to see all the Hallowe'en decorations!!
> Online ressie went well.  I put my request in last night and got an answer in 11 hours.  The waiting killed me.  I wanted to call first thing this morning.  I'm obsessive compulsive also.  I was driving my hubby crazy!



Cool beans!  I will add you to the list and maybe try booking that way next time!



DVCGeek said:


> Once you find it please LMK if you need a software developer who can work those other 3 weeks each month from northeast Ohio, OK?  I could DEFINITELY handle monthly Disney!    Oh, it will have to pay big $$$ as well so I can get more points and afford food, airfare, etc....  TIA!



Hey, that is what Mr Muush is!  If you need someone else to join in the job share, just let us know!



Oshawa said:


> We were booking online through DVC.  We got an e-mail today and are booked.  I kind of found the waiting stressfull.  I wanted to know right away that I was booked.  I think next time I will call again.  I like knowing the answer right away.
> I have heard so many nice things about the Lodge on this site.  That is why we bought resale.   Have not even seen the place except for pictures that are posted.  It seems like a beautiful resort and I am so glad that we can call it our home.



Such faith!  I hope your stay is the best ever.


----------



## blossomz

I second the motion...a virtual meet...OK..but how do we do that?


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> I second the motion...a virtual meet...OK..but how do we do that?



I plan on coming on line with a grumpy face .


----------



## blossomz

At least you'll be among friends....


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> At least you'll be among friends....



Yea, grumpy faced friends!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yea, grumpy faced friends!


----------



## eliza61

So I'm having my weekly cry fest watching Americas extreme home make over and as a bonus switching over to Wizard of Oz.  I swear, those two shows and forget it.  First of all, me babbling like a baby is not a pretty thing.  My nose swells up and I swear I look like Karl Marlden.

Anyway, the family is hanging out at Disney and they all have on DVC shirts.  I missed where they were staying at but I wonder if disney donated a membership?  If anyone's seen the show the sponsers usually donate the gifts.  



I'm in for the virtual meet. Next best thing to being there.


----------



## blossomz

I'm watching too!  They went to San Diego using DVC.  Always a tear jerker!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So DH just told me that he planned to surprise us with a trip to WDW in Feb. but decided to cancel it because we really can't afford it.  He had everything planned.  Plane tickets bought and ADR's made.  He even make an ADR for CRT on Valentine's day!  Oh well we really can't afford it and it would mean taking DD out of school again and we really can't do that.  
One of the reasons we can't do it is that DD and I are making an unplanned trip back to Pa. for Christmas so that will take some of our money.  I had told you all back in August that my Dad was looking at having to have open heart surgery.  He went to get a second opinion and told that doctor that he really didn't want to have it done and that doctor said okay.  In October he went to see his regular doctor again and he said his valve is leaking and that he thinks he really needs the surgery.  My Dad really didn't want to agree to it because he doesn't want to go through all that again.  He said he would though for his family.  He had a test done a few weeks ago and went to see the doctor on Friday.  The doctor told him that the valve is leaking but it isn't causing any problems because of where it is leaking and that surgery isn't necessary right now.  Woo Hoo!  We are so relieved.  It has been quite the roller coaster.  Anyway we bought tickets to go home thinking that we would need to help while he recovered.  That won't be the case now but we are still going home.  So Disney is out.  That's okay though we will still be going in June and it's more important for us to go home and see our family.
Sorry this is so long!


----------



## blossomz

Liza...They are going to BLT!!:

DLI..hope your Dad continues to do well.  Sorry about the Disney trip.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> So I'm having my weekly cry fest watching Americas extreme home make over and as a bonus switching over to Wizard of Oz.  I swear, those two shows and forget it.  First of all, me babbling like a baby is not a pretty thing.  My nose swells up and I swear I look like Karl Marlden.
> 
> Anyway, the family is hanging out at Disney and they all have on DVC shirts.  I missed where they were staying at but I wonder if disney donated a membership?  If anyone's seen the show the sponsers usually donate the gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in for the virtual meet. Next best thing to being there.




I have been getting all mushy watching it too.  They are in San Francisco.


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So DH just told me that he planned to surprise us with a trip to WDW in Feb. but decided to cancel it because we really can't afford it.  He had everything planned.  Plane tickets bought and ADR's made.  He even make an ADR for CRT on Valentine's day!  Oh well we really can't afford it and it would mean taking DD out of school again and we really can't do that.
> One of the reasons we can't do it is that DD and I are making an unplanned trip back to Pa. for Christmas so that will take some of our money.  I had told you all back in August that my Dad was looking at having to have open heart surgery.  He went to get a second opinion and told that doctor that he really didn't want to have it done and that doctor said okay.  In October he went to see his regular doctor again and he said his valve is leaking and that he thinks he really needs the surgery.  My Dad really didn't want to agree to it because he doesn't want to go through all that again.  He said he would though for his family.  He had a test done a few weeks ago and went to see the doctor on Friday.  The doctor told him that the valve is leaking but it isn't causing any problems because of where it is leaking and that surgery isn't necessary right now.  Woo Hoo!  We are so relieved.  It has been quite the roller coaster.  Anyway we bought tickets to go home thinking that we would need to help while he recovered.  That won't be the case now but we are still going home.  So Disney is out.  That's okay though we will still be going in June and it's more important for us to go home and see our family.
> Sorry this is so long!




Now didn't you just read I was already babbling like an idiot over extreme home maker?  
Tell Dad to stay well and enjoy your time at home.  Disney is not going any where and it will be nice to be with your dad and just enjoy being with him with a lot less stress.  
Enjoy your time.  It will be a great vacation with pop.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Liza...They are going to BLT!!:
> 
> DLI..hope your Dad continues to do well.  Sorry about the Disney trip.



Yea aren't they lucky!
Thanks Blossomz.  I guess I'd be more disappointed had I been planning it and didn't have another one to look forward to.


----------



## blossomz

DLI..let me know if you are in our area!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Now didn't you just read I was already babbling like an idiot over extreme home maker?
> Tell Dad to stay well and enjoy your time at home.  Disney is not going any where and it will be nice to be with your dad and just enjoy being with him with a lot less stress.
> Enjoy your time.



Sorry Eliza!  Thanks you are right and I will do that!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> DLI..let me know if you are in our area!



I will do that!  I would be fun to have our own little meet!


----------



## blossomz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I will do that!  I would be fun to have our own little meet!



Great!  I know it isn't Disney but...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Great!  I know it isn't Disney but...



That's right!


----------



## Oshawa

Muushka said:


> Such faith!  I hope your stay is the best ever.



Thanks Muushka!  We are so looking forward to it.


----------



## Oshawa

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So DH just told me that he planned to surprise us with a trip to WDW in Feb. but decided to cancel it because we really can't afford it.  He had everything planned.  Plane tickets bought and ADR's made.  He even make an ADR for CRT on Valentine's day!  Oh well we really can't afford it and it would mean taking DD out of school again and we really can't do that.
> One of the reasons we can't do it is that DD and I are making an unplanned trip back to Pa. for Christmas so that will take some of our money.  I had told you all back in August that my Dad was looking at having to have open heart surgery.  He went to get a second opinion and told that doctor that he really didn't want to have it done and that doctor said okay.  In October he went to see his regular doctor again and he said his valve is leaking and that he thinks he really needs the surgery.  My Dad really didn't want to agree to it because he doesn't want to go through all that again.  He said he would though for his family.  He had a test done a few weeks ago and went to see the doctor on Friday.  The doctor told him that the valve is leaking but it isn't causing any problems because of where it is leaking and that surgery isn't necessary right now.  Woo Hoo!  We are so relieved.  It has been quite the roller coaster.  Anyway we bought tickets to go home thinking that we would need to help while he recovered.  That won't be the case now but we are still going home.  So Disney is out.  That's okay though we will still be going in June and it's more important for us to go home and see our family.
> Sorry this is so long!



Enjoy your time with your Dad.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Oshawa said:


> Enjoy your time with your Dad.



Thanks!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*DLI*...I know how sad it can be to have to cancel a wdw trip (definitely been there).....but so nice you're able to spend time with family and very glad to hear your dad doesn't need the surgery  
PS : WHere in PA will u be visiting ?

*eliza*...when is your Paris trip again ?  And yes...I'll take lots of pics for sure.  But you have to take lots in DLP for us !!!  I would love to go to Paris !

So no luck whatsoever booking dining !  Nothing I wanted or that fit into our touring plans was available for Dec 12, 13 or 15 !!!!  I took Yak and Yeti on Dec 14 just to book something.  But all our standard favs had no availability (Boma, Whispering Canyon, Cape May Cafe, Chef Mickey, 1900 Park Fare, Kona, Rose & Crown, Le Cellier....I could go on).   WL did have Artist Point one night but the time wasn't great and my daughter wasn't crazy about the menu.  Oh well....looks like all counter service for us...   I'm really not suprised considering I booked this trip so late.  I'm just happy to be going at all ! 


Maria ----> 27 days till I'm in WDW


----------



## MiaSRN62

> *Kathy (KAT4DISNEY)* Nov 6-7 AKV Nov 12-17 VWL
> *BWV Dreamin *Nov. 11th - 14th, Disney's HHI.
> *Muushka* Nov 19-23 OKW Waaaah, no VWL....but then an 11 night cruise!



Hey you Groupies either in WDW, HHI or a cruise (or headed there soon) ....hope you're having fun there or having fun doing the final Moosie countdown dance !  







Maria


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> ?
> 
> *eliza*...when is your Paris trip again ?  And yes...I'll take lots of pics for sure.  But you have to take lots in DLP for us !!!  I would love to go to Paris !
> 
> :



*Trivia* Sort of Wilderness-y.
Although it is often considered one of the 'original 3 resorts" that opened with the Magic Kingdom, Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort and campground actually didn't opend until November 19 1971.  It is located on a 750- acre cypress and pine forest between the Magic Kingdom and Epcot.  It has 784 RV and tent campsites as well as 408 cabins.

I am often amazed at the engineering behind disney, creating a 700+ acre forest in the middle of central florida swamp land must have been amazing to see.


*Hey Maria,*
Our trip is 5/19-5/26.  We're won't be staying on site in DLP  instead will base in Central Paris.  We've got 2 days planned at DLP then 2 days planned visiting the cognac/champagne regions of France.  Hennessey, Couvasier and Remy Martin are all produced in France so we're going to schelp from one winery to another.  Guarenteed, you'll be able to track our tour progress by the fuzziness of the pictures.  

*Muushka*,
You're up to bat next.  Have an absolutely great trip.  11 days at sea sound divine.  How many days are you at OKW?   Happy 50th to your bud, enjoy the celebration.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> It has 784 RV and tent campsites



Wow...had no idea it had this many RV/camp sites...that place is bigger than I thought !



> Guarenteed, you'll be able to track our tour progress by the fuzziness of the pictures.


....cracked me up !   I know with me, wine goes right to my head---I'd be lucky to even be able to snap any pics !   Your trip sounds great eliza ! 


Maria


----------



## horselover

Oshawa said:


> [
> I just got back from the gym and checked my e-mail and we are confirmed for our first stay at VWL!!    We are very excited.  We have never been in October (9th to 16th) before.  Can't wait to see all the Hallowe'en decorations!!
> Online ressie went well.  I put my request in last night and got an answer in 11 hours.  The waiting killed me.  I wanted to call first thing this morning.  I'm obsessive compulsive also.  I was driving my hubby crazy!



Congrats Oshawa!  We might be there about the same time, but I don't think we'll be staying at the Lodge this time.      DS11 wants to try our other home AKV.   I predict you will be blown away by our Lodge!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> So DH just told me that he planned to surprise us with a trip to WDW in Feb. but decided to cancel it because we really can't afford it.  He had everything planned.  Plane tickets bought and ADR's made.  He even make an ADR for CRT on Valentine's day!  Oh well we really can't afford it and it would mean taking DD out of school again and we really can't do that.
> One of the reasons we can't do it is that DD and I are making an unplanned trip back to Pa. for Christmas so that will take some of our money.  I had told you all back in August that my Dad was looking at having to have open heart surgery.  He went to get a second opinion and told that doctor that he really didn't want to have it done and that doctor said okay.  In October he went to see his regular doctor again and he said his valve is leaking and that he thinks he really needs the surgery.  My Dad really didn't want to agree to it because he doesn't want to go through all that again.  He said he would though for his family.  He had a test done a few weeks ago and went to see the doctor on Friday.  The doctor told him that the valve is leaking but it isn't causing any problems because of where it is leaking and that surgery isn't necessary right now.  Woo Hoo!  We are so relieved.  It has been quite the roller coaster.  Anyway we bought tickets to go home thinking that we would need to help while he recovered.  That won't be the case now but we are still going home.  So Disney is out.  That's okay though we will still be going in June and it's more important for us to go home and see our family.
> Sorry this is so long!



Sorry to hear you had to cancel your surprise trip.  What a great DH you have!  I hope he was able to get a refund on the plane tix.  Continued prayers for your Dad that he will not have to have surgery.



MiaSRN62 said:


> So no luck whatsoever booking dining !  Nothing I wanted or that fit into our touring plans was available for Dec 12, 13 or 15 !!!!  I took Yak and Yeti on Dec 14 just to book something.  But all our standard favs had no availability (Boma, Whispering Canyon, Cape May Cafe, Chef Mickey, 1900 Park Fare, Kona, Rose & Crown, Le Cellier....I could go on).   WL did have Artist Point one night but the time wasn't great and my daughter wasn't crazy about the menu.  Oh well....looks like all counter service for us...   I'm really not suprised considering I booked this trip so late.  I'm just happy to be going at all !
> 
> 
> Maria ----> 27 days till I'm in WDW



Sorry to hear you struck out on your ADRs Maria.  Maybe you'll get lucky & the concierge will be able to find you something once you get there.  But like you said at least you'll be in the World.  What's better than that!  

Question for the groupies.  Where is the closest grocery store to VWL?  We'll need to pick up some breakfast stuff & some odds & ends for our trip in 18 more days!!!!


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> Question for the groupies.  Where is the closest grocery store to VWL?  We'll need to pick up some breakfast stuff & some odds & ends for our trip in 18 more days!!!!



Hey HL,
There is a goodings supermarket at the crossroads shopping plaza.  I believe that is SR535.  The street is called some thing else but can't remember it.  It is right outside of DTD.  Do you know where the good neighbor hotels are, on hotel plaza blvd? It's down the block from them.


----------



## DVCGeek

Disney loving Iowan said:


> He had a test done a few weeks ago and went to see the doctor on Friday.  The doctor told him that the valve is leaking but it isn't causing any problems because of where it is leaking and that surgery isn't necessary right now.  Woo Hoo!



That's wonderful news!    Sorry to hear about the delay in your next Disney trip and having to forgo CRT, but people, especially family, should come before the even the Mouse...


----------



## DVCGeek

11 months out & I just booked a ressie for our Lodeg's sister.  Please put me down for 6 days / 5 nights in a studio @ VGC arriving Oct. 16th 2010 and departing Oct. 21st!  It'll be our first trip to our VGC add-on home and I can't wait.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies 

Nice to see you back *Oshawa*! Your first stay at the Lodge will be wonderful!

Boy *Eliza*, Paris!! I am so happy for you. Are you doing any other countries in Europe, or just France? We've been to Germany multiple times (have relatives) and love the quaint villages, quiet walks through the countryside - think Sound of Music - sausages, breads, castles and domes (churches). Believe it or not, we also enjoy visiting the cemeteries - there is so much history. Take pencils and white paper to do 'rubbings' of unusual things, bring them home and frame them! 

*DLI* so sorry you had to cancel your trip. Being with your family during the holidays will be wonderful. Prayers for your Dad. I lost mine a year ago and miss him terribly. Enjoy every moment spent with him.

Wow *Maria* so sorry you aren't able to get ADR's. We'll be dining at the Turf Club on Saturday the 12th. Would you like to join us?

Our honeymooners are back.  They thoroughly enjoyed their WDW experience split between VWL and SSR. FYI for anyone that in interested, they booked the Photopass Session while at VWL and received a 20% DVC discount. This only added to the magic as we weren't aware this was offered.
Both became ill while at the world. DSIL toward the end of their stay and DD the day the left. DD is hospitalized 2 days after returning home.  Dr. says both became infected with H1N1 on their wedding day! DD is out of the hospital and recuperating at her new home in PA and trying to be the 'proper' wife. What a way to start a marriage.

*Muush*, you should be in single digits!

As for us, 16 day to go....


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Ahhhh Half Dome.  You have to see that to appreciate it's majesty.  I cannot believe I am saying this, but I would trade VWL for Yosemite in a NY minute.



Muushka, here's what we look at every day in our family room.  Thought you'd enjoy it too!


----------



## DVCGeek

DiznyDi said:


> Dr. says both became infected with H1N1 on their wedding day! DD is out of the hospital and recuperating at her new home in PA and trying to be the 'proper' wife. What a way to start a marriage.



  Yowsers!  Glad they could still enjoy their trip.  In sickness and in health I guess...

---------

Maria - also sorry to hear about your ADR issues.  Don't let food ruin your trip; lots of great non-TS options and who knows; you could always attempt a few walk ups or same-day ADRs; maybe you'll get a pleasant surprise!


----------



## twinklebug

DiznyDi said:


> Our honeymooners are back.  They thoroughly enjoyed their WDW experience split between VWL and SSR. FYI for anyone that in interested, they booked the Photopass Session while at VWL and received a 20% DVC discount. This only added to the magic as we weren't aware this was offered.
> Both became ill while at the world. DSIL toward the end of their stay and DD the day the left. DD is hospitalized 2 days after returning home.  Dr. says both became infected with H1N1 on their wedding day! DD is out of the hospital and recuperating at her new home in PA and trying to be the 'proper' wife. What a way to start a marriage.



Hospitalized from the H1N1? Wow. Every other case I've heard of had worse results. I'm so glad she's recovering well. What a way to start a new life.

Question... what is a "proper" wife these days? I hope it means planning the next Disney vacation & not cooking/cleaning


----------



## stopher1

DVCGeek said:


> 11 months out & I just booked a ressie for our Lodeg's sister.  Please put me down for 6 days / 5 nights in a studio @ VGC arriving Oct. 16th 2010 and departing Oct. 21st!  It'll be our first trip to our VGC add-on home and I can't wait.



Ooh - I'll be going out to VGC myself, in just a couple of weeks.  I'll be at VGC from Dec. 3 - 5.  I can't wait to go back.  DW and I stayed in a standard hotel room earlier this year for our anniversary. Trying to decide when the next visit out there will be now...

I'm so stoked for our March visit to the Lodge.  Made our dining reservations over the weekend.  We're really looking forward to trying Artist Point.

Have a great day all.


----------



## lisah0711

Muushka said:


> I am so bummed about not being able to go.  A virtual meet would be wonderful.  Help me remember!



I will help you remember if you remind me when the Groupies meet is . . . 

DLI, sorry about your trip.  It's good to go see your Dad and you get to see blossomz, too.  

DisneyDi,  for your sick daughter and missing your Dad.  My Dad has been gone for almost 5 years and I still miss him every day.    It was always his dream that we all go to WDW together and we are doing that in about 33 days!


----------



## Dizny Dad

twinklebug said:


> . . . . . Question... what is a "proper" wife these days? I hope it means planning the next Disney vacation & not cooking/cleaning



In DiznDi's image!  Is there a better role model?


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> Question... what is a "proper" wife these days? I hope it means planning the next Disney vacation & not cooking/cleaning


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> *DLI*...I know how sad it can be to have to cancel a wdw trip (definitely been there).....but so nice you're able to spend time with family and very glad to hear your dad doesn't need the surgery
> PS : WHere in PA will u be visiting ?
> Maria ----> 27 days till I'm in WDW


Thanks Maria.  We will be in the Reading area.  Sorry you didn't get the ADR's you wanted and I hope you can get some when you are there.



horselover said:


> Sorry to hear you had to cancel your surprise trip.  What a great DH you have!  I hope he was able to get a refund on the plane tix.  Continued prayers for your Dad that he will not have to have surgery.


Thanks HL.  My DH is really good about this kind of stuff.  He was really looking forward to surprising us.  He told me he originally made ressies for VGC!!!Oh how I would love to stay there.  We can use our plane tickets in the summer when we go back to Pa.



DVCGeek said:


> That's wonderful news!    Sorry to hear about the delay in your next Disney trip and having to forgo CRT, but people, especially family, should come before the even the Mouse...


I agree!  Thanks!



DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies
> *DLI* so sorry you had to cancel your trip. Being with your family during the holidays will be wonderful. Prayers for your Dad. I lost mine a year ago and miss him terribly. Enjoy every moment spent with him.
> 
> Our honeymooners are back.  They thoroughly enjoyed their WDW experience split between VWL and SSR. FYI for anyone that in interested, they booked the Photopass Session while at VWL and received a 20% DVC discount. This only added to the magic as we weren't aware this was offered.
> Both became ill while at the world. DSIL toward the end of their stay and DD the day the left. DD is hospitalized 2 days after returning home.  Dr. says both became infected with H1N1 on their wedding day! DD is out of the hospital and recuperating at her new home in PA and trying to be the 'proper' wife. What a way to start a marriage.
> 
> As for us, 16 day to go....


Boy talk about in sickness and in health!   Glad they got to enjoy their trip though.  Hope they are back to good health!  Sorry about your Dad.    Having your parents age is so hard.



Dizny Dad said:


> In DiznDi's image!  Is there a better role model?



Good answer!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Wow Maria so sorry you aren't able to get ADR's. We'll be dining at the Turf Club on Saturday the 12th. Would you like to join us?



So nice of you to offer Diane !  We did have hopes of getting to Epcot once we checked into our room.  I should be just arriving at SSR around 5 pm ?  Hopefully get the keys at that time and unpack in our room and then our plan was to go to Epcot.  So that night I was trying to get anything in either Epcot or BC/BWV......nothing.  The only thing was Nine Dragons restaurant and didn't feel like that.  what time is your Turf Club dinner ?  Maybe we could even stop by and say "hi" before trying to find some counter service in Epcot.  Mexico and England have good counter options.   Let me know and thanks again  


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Thanks Maria. We will be in the Reading area. Sorry you didn't get the ADR's you wanted and I hope you can get some when you are there.



Not too far from me DLI .....about an hour with light traffic !   Thanks about the ADR's.....luckily I didn't have to much hope before I started checking.....we'll make due with counter service.  


Maria


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> So nice of you to offer Diane !  We did have hopes of getting to Epcot once we checked into our room.  I should be just arriving at SSR around 5 pm ?  Hopefully get the keys at that time and unpack in our room and then our plan was to go to Epcot.  So that night I was trying to get anything in either Epcot or BC/BWV......nothing.  The only thing was Nine Dragons restaurant and didn't feel like that.  what time is your Turf Club dinner ?  Maybe we could even stop by and say "hi" before trying to find some counter service in Epcot.  Mexico and England have good counter options.   Let me know and thanks again
> 
> 
> Maria



Hey Maria,
Dont know if it will still be free dining when you get there (hopefully not) but try calling disney dining when you get up in the morning.  We rarely make a lot of adr's anyway and we have had great success getting TS this way.  Every morning when I get up usually after 7:00 am, I call disney dining.  They are really helpful with recommending places to eat.  Many people do cancel when they find out they are not going to be where they thought they were.


----------



## wildernessDad

Psst!  Don't tell anybody this, but....

24 days until my Lodge experience begins!


----------



## blossomz

I can't stand the wait any longer!!!!


----------



## Oshawa

horselover said:


> Congrats Oshawa!  We might be there about the same time, but I don't think we'll be staying at the Lodge this time.      DS11 wants to try our other home AKV.   I predict you will be blown away by our Lodge!:



Thanks Horselover!!  AKV is our other home too.  Have not been there yet either.  We are pretty new to DVC.  The only trip we have taken so far is to Disneyland (we stayed at the Grand Californian).  We go visit our other home in January.  Looking forward to that trip too.  
I can't wait to see the Lodge.  We are going to take have dinner at the Whispering Canyon while on our January trip and sneak a peek.  Can't wait!!


----------



## Oshawa

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies
> Nice to see you back *Oshawa*! Your first stay at the Lodge will be wonderful!



Thanks DiznyDi!  We are so looking forward to seeing the place.  Only 326 days to go!!    I am so jealous you only have 16!!


----------



## twokats

Hello to all and I hope everyone is having a good week before Thanksgiving!! 
For DD and me our count is at 15 days.  She or should I say we are so excited.  
Thought I would give everyone an update on my Mom.  She had her surgery to remove the cancer on Nov 4.  She did have some complications which turned the 4 hour surgery into 6, but the surgeon was pleased with the final result.  He is fairly confident he got it all.  He said there would be a lot of pain and he had thought said she would probably go to rehab to get her strength back.  Well, the last couple of days in the hospital, she did amazingly well and he let her go home after only 8 days in the hospital.  It is going to be a long painfully slow process of getting well, but she is doing great.  We go see the surgeon Tuesday morning to get the rest of the stitches out.  Thanks for all your prayers and pixie dust.  Now we have two weeks to get her better and get our bags packed for WDW!!


----------



## blossomz

Twocats...that is great news!  You must be so relieved!

Hey...WD...23 days.....beat you to it!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Twokats that's great!


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> Twocats...that is great news!  You must be so relieved!
> 
> Hey...WD...23 days.....beat you to it!!



Say, how did you know?   Yes, 23 days to go!

Twokats, glad to hear that!


----------



## bobbiwoz

It's 25 days until we check into the lodge.  It's been a long wait for us, we haven't stayed there since September last year, and it's been too long!!!!

I moved half of my Spring break '10 reservation to VWL, so this time it will be a short wait between stays.

Bobbi


----------



## horselover

twokats said:


> Hello to all and I hope everyone is having a good week before Thanksgiving!!
> For DD and me our count is at 15 days.  She or should I say we are so excited.
> Thought I would give everyone an update on my Mom.  She had her surgery to remove the cancer on Nov 4.  She did have some complications which turned the 4 hour surgery into 6, but the surgeon was pleased with the final result.  He is fairly confident he got it all.  He said there would be a lot of pain and he had thought said she would probably go to rehab to get her strength back.  Well, the last couple of days in the hospital, she did amazingly well and he let her go home after only 8 days in the hospital.  It is going to be a long painfully slow process of getting well, but she is doing great.  We go see the surgeon Tuesday morning to get the rest of the stitches out.  Thanks for all your prayers and pixie dust.  Now we have two weeks to get her better and get our bags packed for WDW!!



Wonderful news Twokats!  I hope your mom's recovery goes quickly.  

17 days to go!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

The "BAD" groupie is back at home now.  How could I go and end up only posting pics of BWV here?!?!?!?  Sheesh!!

Anyway, the trip _flew_ by, we all had a great time and I'll try and get some proper pictures posted very soon.  Lots of fun things and of course some of those moments that leave you shaking your head.  We did have a terrific last day to the trip to top it all off though!

A few quick things......absolutely loved the Villas in our first stay at our first home.  We've stayed at all but two of the DVC's now and family stayed at one of the others so I experienced a lot of it.   VWL is hands down my favorite - truly "home".    I might have a little more work to do on DH though.   I keep hearing little things about how great BWV was.  Is there a 10 step program for this?!?!?  

As we were leaving VWL we saw 3 LCD TV boxes and one new stand waiting to go into their new homes on the third floor so replacements are happening. 

I'll post about the trip later but gotta get some forms filled out for Mom's eye surgery today.  Not so fun to return from vacation to but hopefully she'll be able to get some improvement on her sight.  She's not much of a complainer but you'd think there would have been something about how she could hardly see anymore!  Wish us luck on that one.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> siip....The doctor told him that the valve is leaking but it isn't causing any problems because of where it is leaking and that surgery isn't necessary right now.  Woo Hoo!  We are so relieved.  It has been quite the roller coaster.  Anyway we bought tickets to go home thinking that we would need to help while he recovered.  That won't be the case now but we are still going home.  So Disney is out.  That's okay though we will still be going in June and it's more important for us to go home and see our family.
> Sorry this is so long!



Wonderful news, I hope he remains problem free!



MiaSRN62 said:


> Hey you Groupies either in WDW, HHI or a cruise (or headed there soon) ....hope you're having fun there or having fun doing the final Moosie countdown dance !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



Thanks Maria!  Packing is just about all done, heading out in the AM



eliza61 said:


> *Trivia* Sort of Wilderness-y.
> Although it is often considered one of the 'original 3 resorts" that opened with the Magic Kingdom, Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort and campground actually didn't opend until November 19 1971.  It is located on a 750- acre cypress and pine forest between the Magic Kingdom and Epcot.  It has 784 RV and tent campsites as well as 408 cabins.
> 
> I am often amazed at the engineering behind disney, creating a 700+ acre forest in the middle of central florida swamp land must have been amazing to see.
> 
> 
> *Hey Maria,*
> Our trip is 5/19-5/26.  We're won't be staying on site in DLP  instead will base in Central Paris.  We've got 2 days planned at DLP then 2 days planned visiting the cognac/champagne regions of France.  Hennessey, Couvasier and Remy Martin are all produced in France so we're going to schelp from one winery to another.  Guarenteed, you'll be able to track our tour progress by the fuzziness of the pictures.
> 
> *Muushka*,
> You're up to bat next.  Have an absolutely great trip.  11 days at sea sound divine.  How many days are you at OKW?   Happy 50th to your bud, enjoy the celebration.



We will be at OKW for 4 nights.  I wonder when the decorations will go up at VWL or maybe they are already up.  I would love to witness that!



eliza61 said:


> Hey HL,
> There is a goodings supermarket at the crossroads shopping plaza.  I believe that is SR535.  The street is called some thing else but can't remember it.  It is right outside of DTD.  Do you know where the good neighbor hotels are, on hotel plaza blvd? It's down the block from them.



Goodings is a chunk of change.  A better alternative (if you have a lot of shopping to do) is Winn Dixie or Publix. The WD is very close to DTD, google and it will give you directions.



DVCGeek said:


> 11 months out & I just booked a ressie for our Lodeg's sister.  Please put me down for 6 days / 5 nights in a studio @ VGC arriving Oct. 16th 2010 and departing Oct. 21st!  It'll be our first trip to our VGC add-on home and I can't wait.



Gotcha! 



DiznyDi said:


> snip.....
> 
> Our honeymooners are back.  They thoroughly enjoyed their WDW experience split between VWL and SSR. FYI for anyone that in interested, they booked the Photopass Session while at VWL and received a 20% DVC discount. This only added to the magic as we weren't aware this was offered.
> Both became ill while at the world. DSIL toward the end of their stay and DD the day the left. DD is hospitalized 2 days after returning home.  Dr. says both became infected with H1N1 on their wedding day! DD is out of the hospital and recuperating at her new home in PA and trying to be the 'proper' wife. What a way to start a marriage.
> 
> *Muush*, you should be in single digits!
> 
> As for us, 16 day to go....



Oh my gosh.  Poor honeymooners!  I had to do a quick-figure-out.  My friend from Mass who just visited went to a wedding in Boston where the mother of the groom picked up the disease at the wedding.  But the groom is a teacher so I know it is not your wedding!



stopher1 said:


> Muushka, here's what we look at every day in our family room.  Thought you'd enjoy it too!



Our living rooms are the exact same color!  Beautiful print.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> The "BAD" groupie is back at home now.  How could I go and end up only posting pics of BWV here?!?!?!?  Sheesh!!
> 
> Anyway, the trip _flew_ by, we all had a great time and I'll try and get some proper pictures posted very soon.  Lots of fun things and of course some of those moments that leave you shaking your head.  We did have a terrific last day to the trip to top it all off though!
> 
> A few quick things......absolutely loved the Villas in our first stay at our first home.  We've stayed at all but two of the DVC's now and family stayed at one of the others so I experienced a lot of it.   VWL is hands down my favorite - truly "home".    I might have a little more work to do on DH though.   I keep hearing little things about how great BWV was.  Is there a 10 step program for this?!?!?
> 
> As we were leaving VWL we saw 3 LCD TV boxes and one new stand waiting to go into their new homes on the third floor so replacements are happening.
> 
> I'll post about the trip later but gotta get some forms filled out for Mom's eye surgery today.  Not so fun to return from vacation to but hopefully she'll be able to get some improvement on her sight.  She's not much of a complainer but you'd think there would have been something about how she could hardly see anymore!  Wish us luck on that one.



Welcome home and so glad you enjoyed our beloved.  Keep working on your husband!


Well this morning Mr Muush went for the drug screen and fingerprints .
So I guess there really is a job!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> Thought I would give everyone an update on my Mom.


So glad to hear she is doing well!  That is great news.  I hope she has a speedy recovery.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> The "BAD" groupie is back at home now.  How could I go and end up only posting pics of BWV here?!?!?!?  Sheesh!!



Glad you had a great trip.  In my opinion there is no shame in loving the BWV!  That doesn't mean you love VWL any less!  They are my 2 favs.  


Muushka - have a great trip!!!!  We will miss you while you are off having fun!


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Glad you had a great trip.  In my opinion there is no shame in loving the BWV!  That doesn't mean you love VWL any less!  They are my 2 favs.



Agree 100% My loves are VWL, BWV & AKV - ask me to choose one that's better than the others and I can't. However, threaten to take away VWL and I'll cry for 10 years. (You can take the other 2 first  )


----------



## Inkmahm

Our airline called to say our flight home on 2/1 had changed to a much earlier time.  So, I did the logical thing and added another night at WDW.  Now we fly home on 2/2 instead.  

Seven nights at BC/BWV in the dead of winter.  I'm hoping there is a blizzard at home while we are gone.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Just back from our first ever stay at VWL and we are in love with the resort.  Definitely our favorite at WDW.   Very warm and homey feeling.  We loved looking out our window at the trees.  The pool was nice and the short boat ride to Magic Kingdom was a nice change from the buses.   We are mostly DLR west coasters, but when we go to the WDW we will always be hoping for VWL.


----------



## blossomz

Ink-excellent thinking!  What else would you do?!

Grumpygramp-you are clearly in the right place!  Take your place among your fellow groupies!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Muushka*  Have a great trip!

*twokats* thanks for the update on your mom. Hope she continues to recover and improve everyday. Continued prayers heavenward.

Nice to have you back *Kathy*! I enjoyed your BW pics. Waiting to hear all about your trip.

Nice way to get an extra day added on to your trip *Inkmahm*! 

Welcome *Grumpygrandpa*! A love of the Lodge is something we all share. You're welcome here anytime!

Sleep sweet *Muushka*. Tomorrow is THE day!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Hi Kat.... so glad you enjoyed my "home"!. I can't seem to find your pics. Did you have Boardwalk view? 

Mussssh....have a great trip! 




KAT4DISNEY said:


> The "BAD" groupie is back at home now.  How could I go and end up only posting pics of BWV here?!?!?!?  Sheesh!!
> 
> Anyway, the trip _flew_ by, we all had a great time and I'll try and get some proper pictures posted very soon.  Lots of fun things and of course some of those moments that leave you shaking your head.  We did have a terrific last day to the trip to top it all off though!
> 
> A few quick things......absolutely loved the Villas in our first stay at our first home.  We've stayed at all but two of the DVC's now and family stayed at one of the others so I experienced a lot of it.   VWL is hands down my favorite - truly "home".    I might have a little more work to do on DH though.   I keep hearing little things about how great BWV was.  Is there a 10 step program for this?!?!?
> 
> As we were leaving VWL we saw 3 LCD TV boxes and one new stand waiting to go into their new homes on the third floor so replacements are happening.
> 
> I'll post about the trip later but gotta get some forms filled out for Mom's eye surgery today.  Not so fun to return from vacation to but hopefully she'll be able to get some improvement on her sight.  She's not much of a complainer but you'd think there would have been something about how she could hardly see anymore!  Wish us luck on that one.


----------



## eliza61

Have a great Trip Muushka!!  Hope your seas are all calm.


----------



## blossomz

OK Muush...we will be awaiting all of your news!  Safe travels!!


----------



## stopher1

Enjoy your trip Muushka!


----------



## horselover

Inkmahm said:


> Our airline called to say our flight home on 2/1 had changed to a much earlier time.  So, I did the logical thing and added another night at WDW.  Now we fly home on 2/2 instead.
> 
> Seven nights at BC/BWV in the dead of winter.  I'm hoping there is a blizzard at home while we are gone.



Wouldn't it be sad if there was a blizzard at home & you had to stay another extra day?!  



Grumpygrandpa said:


> Just back from our first ever stay at VWL and we are in love with the resort.  Definitely our favorite at WDW.   Very warm and homey feeling.  We loved looking out our window at the trees.  The pool was nice and the short boat ride to Magic Kingdom was a nice change from the buses.   We are mostly DLR west coasters, but when we go to the WDW we will always be hoping for VWL.



Another convert!  Glad to hear you enjoyed our beautiful Lodge!  

Probably too late now but Bon Voyage Muushka!  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Smooth sailing Muushka !!!!







Maria


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> Wouldn't it be sad if there was a blizzard at home & you had to stay another extra day?!



Be careful what you wish for...that's what happened in December 2004! The entire east coast was shut down....it was best not to stay if you truly had a flight home.

Bobbi


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Well T-15 days and counting.

Work is crazy busy. Pre Vacation Syndrome has started.

VWL take me away!  Focus must focus.

 Joe

Also just started DVCRadio on live365 give it a listen.

www.dvcradio.com


----------



## twinklebug

What a perfect stress buster for the day Joe! TY!

15 days for us to VWL too.  It'll be a short trip but every moment will be SO worth it!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Good morning Groupies!   It's hard to jump back in after being away from the DIS for so long, but I've missed y'all and I'm sorry for being MIA!

Looking forward to catching back up on everybody.  Glad to be "home" and wish I was sitting here for real:


----------



## DiznyDi

*Nice to see you Dory! Welcome back!*

Cute graphic *Maria*!


----------



## wildernessDad

22 days to go!  Woooooooo hooooooooooo!


----------



## MiaSRN62

bobbiwoz said:


> Be careful what you wish for...that's what happened in December 2004! The entire east coast was shut down....it was best not to stay if you truly had a flight home.
> 
> Bobbi



I always feel the same way.....hope I miss the "big one" while I'm in WDW !  We were stranded in WDW an extra 24 hours in Feb 2007----due to snow storm in Philly.  Since I hate snow....I was happy 



*HI DORY !!!*
Maria


----------



## sssteele

Then off to AKV for 5 nights


----------



## horselover

Welcome back Dory!  We missed you too!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Inkmahm said:


> Our airline called to say our flight home on 2/1 had changed to a much earlier time.  So, I did the logical thing and added another night at WDW.  Now we fly home on 2/2 instead.
> 
> Seven nights at BC/BWV in the dead of winter.  I'm hoping there is a blizzard at home while we are gone.






Grumpygrandpa said:


> Just back from our first ever stay at VWL and we are in love with the resort.  Definitely our favorite at WDW.   Very warm and homey feeling.  We loved looking out our window at the trees.  The pool was nice and the short boat ride to Magic Kingdom was a nice change from the buses.   We are mostly DLR west coasters, but when we go to the WDW we will always be hoping for VWL.


Glad you enjoyed your stay!

Dory!!!!   Glad you are back.  We were worried about you!


----------



## blossomz

Hi Dory!  Welcome home!!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

well two sad things happened today: 

1) Disney ROFR'd our 300 pt VWL contract we were trying for

2) we faxed over the paperwork to sell all of our VWL points 





Of course at the same time we put in another bid for MORE points!    

 that this one doesn't get ROFR'd on us!


----------



## blossomz

Wait...I'm confused!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

blossomz said:


> Wait...I'm confused!



we're trying to get a better UY for when we travel, so we're selling our old UY.


----------



## blossomz

Aha. Did you check wiyh your guide?  You might be surprised!


----------



## tea pot

*Hello Groupies*

Just back From 7 nights, 3 hotels, and a family Wedding, Oh MY!

Wow do I need to catch up  

but first *WELCOME BACK DORY **We missed you!!!!!*

A Short TR
DH and I went down 3 days early and stayed at BLT Bay Lake view
I have to say that We really enjoyed our stay The studio was bigger than I had heard. I'm a big patio/deck gal. I love to be out there early in the morning and late at night. This is really perfect for that I will post pictures soon. We could watch the boats from our beloved lodge go back and forth I could see the Epcot ball and their fire works at night but the best is the water pageant parade.. I just love it.
The top of the world is great very comfy and you don't have to have a drink to hang out They did serve a great cup of earl gray tea.  
Watching the Fireworks from up there gives you a real appreciation of just how big that show is they are really going off all over in at least 3 different locations. 
Another perk is the walkway back from Magic Kingdom.
One thing to know is the place is locked up like Fort Knox you need your key to get in and out of every where I guess it just fits in with the Manhattan feel of the place.

Next TR D niece's  Wedding in Lake Mary followed by a Family Weekend at SSR Tree Houses
Photos to come


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BWV Dreamin said:


> Hi Kat.... so glad you enjoyed my "home"!. I can't seem to find your pics. Did you have Boardwalk view?



Yes we did and it was great.  It was a lower floor and we had a street performer right below our balcony every night.  And what a huge balcony - just loved it.  I noticed that not all rooms seem to have this so I think we lucked out.  Here's the post with a couple of pictures I took of our view.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34241962&postcount=701

I guess I won't worry about DH too much since you all seem to think his interest in BWV is ok.  I was just so surprised since his one criteria in looking for a house was.....trees!  It about drove me crazy when we were house hunting!!!  VWL has those aplenty and I didn't think anything would top that with him.  



tea pot said:


> One thing to know is the place is locked up like Fort Knox you need your key to get in and out of every where I guess it just fits in with the Manhattan feel of the place.



Welcome back and glad you had a great trip tea pot!  Somehow I managed to get a few pics of BLT while staying at VWL.  Not as hard as you might imagine!


----------



## tea pot

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Welcome back and glad you had a great trip tea pot!  Somehow I managed to get a few pics of BLT while staying at VWL.  Not as hard as you might imagine!



Boy Kathy you are good !

Here's some pics from the inside


----------



## tea pot

Sorry a little off topic
Just a few Wedding Pictures, at the Lake Mary Event Center at 4pm just before sunset.  The lighting was really beautiful.


----------



## tea pot

We ended the trip with a weekend stay at the SSR Tree Houses.











I posted a short TR with Lots of Pictures over on the SSR Lovers/Owners thread check out page 226 You'll find a few VWL groupies over there too.


----------



## wildernessDad

21 days!


----------



## tea pot

wildernessDad said:


> 21 days!



*Happy dance for wildernessDad *


----------



## horselover

While we're at it.    15 days!!!!!!

Happy dance for me!!


----------



## lisah0711

And another happy dance for 29 days until first Christmas at VWL!


----------



## Inkmahm

Only 13 days for me until we leave for VWL/cruise/BLT!    Weather here still isn't too bad for this time of year but I'm still looking forward to sun and warmth.

One of the subsidary groups I used to support in my job had a dinner for me this week to say good bye.  The president flew in from a few states away just for dinner.  I thought that was plenty for a "thank you" but then he surprised me with a gift- a trip for DH and me to fly to San Diego to stay at the Hilton there near Sea World AND go to the San Diego zoo, too.  It seems I did something for him in particular a few years ago that he's never forgotten and really appreciated (it was just something I normally would do in my job- not a big deal to me.)  Anyway, I may not have a job anymore but at least I know the people I supported appreciated me and will miss me. AND I get to plan another vacation.  I can't go to San Diego without a side trip to Disneyland, of course.


----------



## eliza61

Inkmahm said:


> Only 13 days for me until we leave for VWL/cruise/BLT!    Weather here still isn't too bad for this time of year but I'm still looking forward to sun and warmth.
> 
> One of the subsidary groups I used to support in my job had a dinner for me this week to say good bye.  The president flew in from a few states away just for dinner.  I thought that was plenty for a "thank you" but then he surprised me with a gift- a trip for DH and me to fly to San Diego to stay at the Hilton there near Sea World AND go to the San Diego zoo, too.  It seems I did something for him in particular a few years ago that he's never forgotten and really appreciated (it was just something I normally would do in my job- not a big deal to me.)  Anyway, I may not have a job anymore but at least I know the people I supported appreciated me and will miss me. AND I get to plan another vacation.  I can't go to San Diego without a side trip to Disneyland, of course.



Well done! Inkman.
It is very nice to be appreciated and while you might not have thought it was a big deal, it just goes to show  how very important we are to people.  A lot of times we don't get a chance to find out how we touch others in our lives.  Very glad that they took the time to thank you.

I went to San Diego a few times long  ago,  My big brother was station at the naval base there.  Unfortunatley I can't really tell you if the city is beautiful or not 'cause nothing says "fun" to a 21 year old single gal than having her pick of sailors on a base.


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> Well done! Inkman.
> It is very nice to be appreciated and while you might not have thought it was a big deal, it just goes to show  how very important we are to people.  A lot of times we don't get a chance to find out how we touch others in our lives.  Very glad that they took the time to thank you.
> 
> I went to San Diego a few times long  ago,  My big brother was station at the naval base there.  Unfortunatley I can't really tell you if the city is beautiful or not 'cause nothing says "fun" to a 21 year old single gal than having her pick of sailors on a base.



I already know that I like San Diego, we were just there in August.  I won free airline tickets on American last year so we used them for a trip to San Diego to the zoo and then to Disneyland. We were planning on going again probably in 2012 when most of the construction at California Adventure is to be done.  But now, I think we'll be going back much sooner.


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> I already know that I like San Diego, we were just there in August.  I won free airline tickets on American last year so we used them for a trip to San Diego to the zoo and then to Disneyland. We were planning on going again probably in 2012 when most of the construction at California Adventure is to be done.  But now, I think we'll be going back much sooner.



That's awesome that they recognized you in such a nice, fun way...and you get to go back to places you like!  If you are able to take your trip after next March or is it April, either way by then World of Color should be up and running.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes we did and it was great. It was a lower floor and we had a street performer right below our balcony every night. And what a huge balcony - just loved it. I noticed that not all rooms seem to have this so I think we lucked out. Here's the post with a couple of pictures I took of our view.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34241962&postcount=701


 Ahhh, what a great view you had!!  The next best thing to Bay lake is Cresant lake!


----------



## DVCGeek

Wow, lots going on (Been swamped at work and trying desperately to catch up on Disney stuff @ "lunch" now)- almost too much to comment on, but I'll try:

For those with upcoming trips- have a great time; safe & fun travels for all!  To that, my parents are going to Vegas Sunday [Monday?] (three nights I think; their favorite trip length) then E's parents + 1 bother + GM are coming Wed. - Sat. to stay with us for Thanksgiving, then Sunday next week {10 days & counting} we are flying to BLT for 6 nights in a LV studio!    Naturally I'm excited, but lots of cleaning to do this weekend.  It'll be our first trip to our first DVC "home" and also our first time @ WDW for Christmas decorations!  I'll post links here to my planned 'live' trip report of course, and we'll be hitting Whispering Canyon for lunch Dec. 4th IIRC during our whirlwind tour of all the parks and as many resorts as possible.  

Our cat was sick but is doing better.  ~$300 @ the vet to end up with her getting an acid reducer shot and some pills of it to take @ home for a week or so...    Why didn't I just go to Walgreens & grab a children's dose of Pepsid AC (I think that's what she got, just packaged "For veterinary use only).  Oh well; what ya' gonna do?  Plus, I wasn't sure how serious she was when she said she was feeling "Meooowwwww", so it's probably best the vet did tests and we ARE glad they didn't find anything serious.

For those with new jobs in process- AWESOME & I hope they are great!  For those still searching; good luck & I hope the search pays off soon!  

As for human medical procedures or just plain being sick - get well soon!  Glad to here some cancer surgeries went well recently.

Sorry if I missed anyone / anything!


----------



## wildernessDad

That's pretty cool!  I hope your job search is going well.  I feel that you'll get something lick-et-ty split!



Inkmahm said:


> Only 13 days for me until we leave for VWL/cruise/BLT!    Weather here still isn't too bad for this time of year but I'm still looking forward to sun and warmth.
> 
> One of the subsidary groups I used to support in my job had a dinner for me this week to say good bye.  The president flew in from a few states away just for dinner.  I thought that was plenty for a "thank you" but then he surprised me with a gift- a trip for DH and me to fly to San Diego to stay at the Hilton there near Sea World AND go to the San Diego zoo, too.  It seems I did something for him in particular a few years ago that he's never forgotten and really appreciated (it was just something I normally would do in my job- not a big deal to me.)  Anyway, I may not have a job anymore but at least I know the people I supported appreciated me and will miss me. AND I get to plan another vacation.  I can't go to San Diego without a side trip to Disneyland, of course.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Inkman, it's nice to be appreciated!  So glad you were recognized with such a nice gift.

Bobbi


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Inkmahm said:


> One of the subsidary groups I used to support in my job had a dinner for me this week to say good bye.  The president flew in from a few states away just for dinner.  I thought that was plenty for a "thank you" but then he surprised me with a gift- a trip for DH and me to fly to San Diego to stay at the Hilton there near Sea World AND go to the San Diego zoo, too.  It seems I did something for him in particular a few years ago that he's never forgotten and really appreciated (it was just something I normally would do in my job- not a big deal to me.)  Anyway, I may not have a job anymore but at least I know the people I supported appreciated me and will miss me. AND I get to plan another vacation.  I can't go to San Diego without a side trip to Disneyland, of course.


That is so cool!  Congrats!  We went there 4 years ago.  My DD loved seeing the Prezwalski horses.  


DVCGeek said:


> Our cat was sick but is doing better.  ~$300 @ the vet to end up with her getting an acid reducer shot and some pills of it to take @ home for a week or so...    Why didn't I just go to Walgreens & grab a children's dose of Pepsid AC (I think that's what she got, just packaged "For veterinary use only).  Oh well; what ya' gonna do?  Plus, I wasn't sure how serious she was when she said she was feeling "Meooowwwww", so it's probably best the vet did tests and we ARE glad they didn't find anything serious.


Glad your kittie is okay!  That bill must have hurt though!

Tea Pot - love the pictures!


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks, everyone.  It did make me feel great to be recognized.  Had a very good networking lunch today, too, with  being given a couple pages of great people to network with.  I'm going to be busy busy when I get back from WDW in December.  That's a good thing.


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning Groupies 

I'm trying to get get back into swing and not falling so far behind  
Sure miss you guys when I do.

*Inkmahn * so glad to hear that you were so appreciated and I know you will enjoy your San Diego trip...Pixie Dust to your networking.    When DH got downsized a few years back his networking lead  him to his current position. Best of Luck 

*DVCGeek *so glad that your Kittie is OK   It is so hard when our pets get sick they are really a big part of the family.

Still reading back  

take care Groupies


----------



## lisah0711

Good morning Groupies!

Here is a link to a picture of the Christmas Tree at WL.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34408969&postcount=33  Thanks to John at Owner's Locker for his wonderful holidays at WDW thread.  

TeaPot loved your pictures.  I thought the sand pouring idea was a good one.  I haven't seen that before.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

OMIGOSH! That is one AMAZING tree!!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Love that tree!

19 days to go until I see it up close and personal!  (I just had to get that in.)


----------



## blossomz

I love that tree too!  Especially those little tee pees!  WD..you'll soon be seeing it for real!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ahhhh - the tree!  I had been so hoping those little elves would show up last Sunday night.


----------



## tea pot

*lisah* glad you enjoyed the pictures and a big thank you for the link to our Beloved Lodge's no less than Spectacular Christmas Tree !
 *Hey Groupies Can you FEEL the MAGIC ?*


----------



## twinklebug

The Tree is up! Yea! I'm SO looking foward to bumming around the tree for awhile. I can't believe we were in FL, two towns over for 2 weeks last year and never set foot in the Lodge. Yeesh, family, what can ya do? ... and that's why they'll have no clue we'll be down there this year.  

BTW - My suspicion is that it isn't Disney elves that set up the WL tree each year, 
but rather the notorious Blu Moose and his crew of Mooz:


----------



## stopher1

What a beautiful tree.


----------



## emsip

That is such an awesome tree.  I can't wait to see it next week.  I have to remember to empty out my camera's memory card.


----------



## jimmytammy

and counting!!!

Technically, we are leaving Fri and driving to Savannah, GA.  Going to eat at Paula Deens restaurant, sleep and hit the road Sat. to VWL.


----------



## lisah0711

tea pot said:


> *lisah* glad you enjoyed the pictures and a big thank you for the link to our Beloved Lodge's no less than Spectacular Christmas Tree !
> *Hey Groupies Can you FEEL the MAGIC ?*



I'm feeling the magic, TeaPot!  

I'm kind of also having that "what am I forgeting" feeling with my trip coming up soon.  Double checked all reservations, ME, ADRs done, have tickets, ordered groceries.  Maybe I should just stop worrying and get ready to have a great time!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> and counting!!!
> 
> Technically, we are leaving Fri and driving to Savannah, GA.  Going to eat at Paula Deens restaurant, sleep and hit the road Sat. to VWL.



We ate at Lady and Sons on November 1st, what a treat it was...enjoy!!!

Bobbi


----------



## PamelaASmith

Hi everyone,

Just stopping by to say "HI!" and introduce myself!    I submit our humble family of four as potential WL groupies.  Thanks to yet another kind soul on the DIS boards, we have rented points for our 2010 WDW vacation, returning to (of course) VWL.  

Our first family vacation was October 2008.  We rented points from someone on the board and spent 7 nights in a 2 bedroom villa at WL.  It was an absolutely amazing experience.  I had been pouring over guidebooks for a full year, planning that vacation.  I don't know what drew me to WL, but something did.  No matter what other resorts I looked at, I kept finding myself returning to WL.  So, we booked it.  My husband was skeptical at first.  "A mountain resort in FL?!?" he wondered.  But it was absolutely amazing.

I'll never forget when I first walked in the front door.  The music, Oh My Gosh what music!!  I stood there just drinking it all in.  What an incredibly immersive experience.  When we got back, I found an iTunes list for the lobby music and downloaded it right away.  Whenever I want to escape from it all, I listen to those songs.

We are now planning our second family trip back to the world, and this time it was my husband who insisted we return to WL!  I was prepared to try other places, but my family is hooked.    This next time, we're staying for 8 nights.  I can't wait!!


----------



## wildernessDad

You must pick up a moose siggie.   You must. 

In other news, 18 days to go!



PamelaASmith said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just stopping by to say "HI!" and introduce myself!    I submit our humble family of four as potential WL groupies.  Thanks to yet another kind soul on the DIS boards, we have rented points for our 2010 WDW vacation, returning to (of course) VWL.
> 
> Our first family vacation was October 2008.  We rented points from someone on the board and spent 7 nights in a 2 bedroom villa at WL.  It was an absolutely amazing experience.  I had been pouring over guidebooks for a full year, planning that vacation.  I don't know what drew me to WL, but something did.  No matter what other resorts I looked at, I kept finding myself returning to WL.  So, we booked it.  My husband was skeptical at first.  "A mountain resort in FL?!?" he wondered.  But it was absolutely amazing.
> 
> I'll never forget when I first walked in the front door.  The music, Oh My Gosh what music!!  I stood there just drinking it all in.  What an incredibly immersive experience.  When we got back, I found an iTunes list for the lobby music and downloaded it right away.  Whenever I want to escape from it all, I listen to those songs.
> 
> We are now planning our second family trip back to the world, and this time it was my husband who insisted we return to WL!  I was prepared to try other places, but my family is hooked.    This next time, we're staying for 8 nights.  I can't wait!!


----------



## horselover

Welcome Pamela!   I second Wildernessdad - grab yourself a moose siggie & stay awhile!


----------



## DiznyDi

* PamelaASmith!*
We love  new Groupies! Our momma moose is currently cruising  Instructions for your very own moosie siggie is on page 1 of the thread.

*tea pot* We're really feeling the magic! Tomorrow we're in single digits!  

*JT* Safe travels! Looking forward to seeing you and your family again in just a short while.

*lisah0711* I just realized that I never scheduled my Owner's Locker for delivery. Do you have one and did you schedule it?

As we go into Thanksgiving week, I want all my Groupie friends to know just how very thankful I am for each and every one of you. Groupies are the best!


----------



## PamelaASmith

Aw, thanks for the warm welcome!  Thanks also for the info on how to get my very own moose!  I absolutely LOVE the moose.  He is adorable!


----------



## twokats

Welcome Pamela!

Happy Thanksgiving week to everyone else!! 

Hope everyone gets plenty of turkey and all the fixings. 

9 days until DD & I get to WDW.  Took DD to a campout in South Texas and I went shopping and got way too many new clothes for the trip.


----------



## twinklebug

10 days, 18 hours until we board our flight! 

I'm very excited ... but I came _-->this<--_ close to calling MS and cancelling our trip today. Ever feel like you're so wound up there'd be no way to unwind? What's the point in trying?

But I do know I need to see the lodge, hear the music smell the woodsy smell and get into the Christmas spirit. This year in particular. So, I'm hoping 4 days will unwind me enough that I can survive until Feb.

We'll hit the parks of course, but I don't think I'm up for running to all the rides with the kids. Well, all the mountains are on the list, but other than that who knows. So, other than alcohol (it'll put me right to sleep) What are the groupie's favorite activities to just relax?


----------



## twinklebug

Hey Pamela! I think you'd look great with a moose pasted into your signature.  
Please avoid the dancing moose through - he's cute enough, but I suspect he's been drinking and has one particular move that bothers me. 

Time for the ultimate, thanksgiving moose... Who else: Bullwinkle! (Do they even use this guy anymore?)






Hm, I just realized that that's one un-proportionately huge squirrel on his back.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi was doin' the single digit dance this morning at 5:45 AM.  

I love her enthusiasm and attention to detail.  Luckily she remembered that our OL doesn't show up by itself!  (John is great, but knowing when we all are going to show up at The World without any contact would be biblical)


----------



## wildernessDad

It's time to be inundated with jolly spam as it is 17 days until I step into the Lodge yet again!

Thank you for putting up with this exuberence!


----------



## DiznyDi

twinklebug said:


> .....We'll hit the parks of course, but I don't think I'm up for running to all the rides with the kids. Well, all the mountains are on the list, but other than that who knows. So, other than alcohol (it'll put me right to sleep) What are the groupie's favorite activities to just relax?



*Hot Tub!*
And after the hot tub, sit for awhile in the rockers at the fireplace in the Villas lobby. 

Dizny Dad and I really enjoy resort hopping to see and experience the wonderful decorations. We enjoy our evening meal at the resorts, go early and sit in the lobby or walk the grounds taking in all the holiday splendor.

This year we're also doing La Nouba - tickets are discounted for DVC/AP by 35% - a sleigh ride at Fort Wilderness, MVMCP, and the MK dessert buffet. We hope to be among the first in line to shop at World of Disney on the 5th (6:30 AM ) and plan to attend the Condominium mtg on the 9th. 

*Pamela* Your moosie looks great on you - a perfect fit!

*WD* Sharing in your exuberance! 

Just a reminder for any of our Groupie friends that are headed to the World - *JT* and family along with Ranger Stan and his Sweetie will be on hand for a meet at noon in the Carolwood Pacific Room on Tuesday the 8th of Dec. Come and join us if you can. *Dizny Dad's* bringing the mints


----------



## PamelaASmith

twinklebug said:


> What are the groupie's favorite activities to just relax?



When we went to WDW in 2008, I was sick with a terrible cold the entire trip.    This was our first Disney vacation and I was so upset to be sick, but I knew I just had to work through it and ignore it. Each morning, I would wake up before the rest of the family (because I was coughing!).  I'd make a pot of coffee, pour myself a nice steaming cup, and sit out on the balcony in my robe. I'd let the sun shine on my face, listen to the morning sounds in the woods, and just relax.  It was the perfect start to every day.  I can truly relate to being so stressed before a vacation that I don't even relax until I'm halfway through with it, but if you can find a few moments to just "be" and immerse yourself in the environment, you'll feel better.


----------



## bobbiwoz

wildernessDad said:


> It's time to be inundated with jolly spam as it is 17 days until I step into the Lodge yet again!
> 
> Thank you for putting up with this exuberence!



I'm joyfully tagging along after you...we're eating at AP on the 11th, that's 18 days away.  It's just been too long since DH and I have enjoyed the VWL!

Bobbi


----------



## MiaSRN62

* Pamela !*

And *WildernessDad*....lovin' the count down !  

Maria


----------



## lisah0711

Welcome, PamelaASmith!  That moosie looks good on you!  



DiznyDi said:


> *lisah0711* I just realized that I never scheduled my Owner's Locker for delivery. Do you have one and did you schedule it?
> 
> As we go into Thanksgiving week, I want all my Groupie friends to know just how very thankful I am for each and every one of you. Groupies are the best!



Good thing about remembering to order your Owner's Locker, DisnyDi!  Alas, we don't have one as we only go to WDW every other year.  But I do have a list in my head of what would be in my OL if that every changes!  



twinklebug said:


> 10 days, 18 hours until we board our flight!
> 
> I'm very excited ... but I came _-->this<--_ close to calling MS and cancelling our trip today. Ever feel like you're so wound up there'd be no way to unwind? What's the point in trying?
> 
> But I do know I need to see the lodge, hear the music smell the woodsy smell and get into the Christmas spirit. This year in particular. So, I'm hoping 4 days will unwind me enough that I can survive until Feb.
> 
> We'll hit the parks of course, but I don't think I'm up for running to all the rides with the kids. Well, all the mountains are on the list, but other than that who knows. So, other than alcohol (it'll put me right to sleep) What are the groupie's favorite activities to just relax?



, twinklebug.  The time right before vacation is so stressful.  Go, relax, enjoy and tell us all about it when you return.  



DiznyDi said:


> Just a reminder for any of our Groupie friends that are headed to the World - *JT* and family along with Ranger Stan and his Sweetie will be on hand for a meet at noon in the Carolwood Pacific Room on Tuesday the 8th of Dec. Come and join us if you can. *Dizny Dad's* bringing the mints



And if you can't make it to the real Groupie meet, we will be trying for a virtual one at the same time on this thread.  Chat with the Groupies on your lunch hour -- it's almost as good as being there!

If any of you Groupies who are leaving soon go to the Merry Mixer I would like to hear about it.

Have a great day!


----------



## eliza61

PamelaASmith said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'll never forget when I first walked in the front door.  The music, Oh My Gosh what music!!  I stood there just drinking it all in.  What an incredibly immersive experience.  When we got back, I found an iTunes list for the lobby music and downloaded it right away.  Whenever I want to escape from it all, I listen to those songs.
> 
> This next time, we're staying for 8 nights.  I can't wait!!





 Pamela!!   I can definitely relate to the "mouth hanging open" effect when you first walk in the door.  It seems to get all of us.  You are officially hooked.  We have loads of fun here so stop by often.  we also are hooked on pictures, in fact I think it's our only requirement.  



twinklebug said:


> Time for the ultimate, thanksgiving moose... Who else: Bullwinkle! (Do they even use this guy anymore?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, I just realized that that's one un-proportionately huge squirrel on his back.




Yep Bullwinkle is still hanging out at Macy's.   I worked the Macy's Thanksgiving day parade one year, many, many, maaaaany years ago.    I think Bob Hope was still head lining!!

Twinklebug & Wilderness Dad, lovin the count down.


----------



## nmmom95

I just came back from my first stay at VWL on Saturday.  We *loved*it!  It's so warm and cozy.  When we got up on Friday morning, the villas & the lodge were decorated and both trees were up!  We had to bring home a mini totem pole because my 6 year old has to start every day now by rubbing Humphrey's nose!  The weather was great, the crowds were low, and the villas are awesome!


----------



## cheer4bison

jimmytammy said:


> and counting!!!
> 
> Technically, we are leaving Fri and driving to Savannah, GA.  Going to eat at Paula Deens restaurant, sleep and hit the road Sat. to VWL.



Safe travels to all the groupies who will be heading to VWL soon!  Wishing you many magical memories.  Here's some extra pixie dust to make the trip extra special! 

We hope you'll be checking in every so often on-line to let us know what you are doing.  

 Here's a little YouTube video I found online to get you into the mood for your journey to our beloved lodge.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jINhY9eKNxw


----------



## tea pot

PamelaASmith said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just stopping by to say "HI!" and introduce myself!
> I'll never forget when I first walked in the front door.  The music, Oh My Gosh what music!!  I stood there just drinking it all in.  What an incredibly immersive experience.  When we got back, I found an iTunes list for the lobby music and downloaded it right away.  Whenever I want to escape from it all, I listen to those songs.
> !!



*Welcome PAMELA*

You are definitely a Groupie through and through!!
I Love Love the music too!!! How would I find it on i tunes?

*nmom95* there is always room for one more... 

*Wilderness Dad*   Keep up the jolly spam....loving your exuberance 

12 days for us.... I just love our Lodge at Christmas...

*Cheer4Bison *Thanks for the Pixie Dust  see you all real soon!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> . . . . . . . .We hope to be among the first in line to shop at World of Disney on the 5th (6:30 AM ) . . . . . .



What?  

Who is the WE part?

Ah, wait, I meant "Yes Dear".


----------



## PamelaASmith

sorry if I'm asking this in the wrong place, but can anyone tell me how to add a trip countdown ticker to my sig?


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> We hope to be among the first in line to shop at World of Disney on the 5th (6:30 AM )



Hey Di!  I might be there with you.  Just read about that in the passholder newsletter.  Have you done it before?  Just wondering if it's worth getting up that early!  



nmmom95 said:


> I just came back from my first stay at VWL on Saturday.  We *loved*it!  It's so warm and cozy.  When we got up on Friday morning, the villas & the lodge were decorated and both trees were up!  We had to bring home a mini totem pole because my 6 year old has to start every day now by rubbing Humphrey's nose!  The weather was great, the crowds were low, and the villas are awesome!



That's what I love to hear!  So glad your trip was wonderful.

11 more days!!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> As we go into Thanksgiving week, I want all my Groupie friends to know just how very thankful I am for each and every one of you. Groupies are the best!


So true!  I totally agree!



PamelaASmith said:


> Aw, thanks for the warm welcome!  Thanks also for the info on how to get my very own moose!  I absolutely LOVE the moose.  He is adorable!


The moose looks great on you!  Welcome!



nmmom95 said:


> I just came back from my first stay at VWL on Saturday.  We *loved*it!  It's so warm and cozy.  When we got up on Friday morning, the villas & the lodge were decorated and both trees were up!  We had to bring home a mini totem pole because my 6 year old has to start every day now by rubbing Humphrey's nose!  The weather was great, the crowds were low, and the villas are awesome!


Pictures!!!!!  We want pictures!!!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

lisah0711 said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> Here is a link to a picture of the Christmas Tree at WL.  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34408969&postcount=33  Thanks to John at Owner's Locker for his wonderful holidays at WDW thread.
> 
> TeaPot loved your pictures.  I thought the sand pouring idea was a good one.  I haven't seen that before.



Lisa -Thanks for the link to the picture of the WL tree. Perfect thing to get us in the holiday spirit and ready for our trip...26 days and counting 



PamelaASmith said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just stopping by to say "HI!" and introduce myself!    I submit our humble family of four as potential WL groupies.  Thanks to yet another kind soul on the DIS boards, we have rented points for our 2010 WDW vacation, returning to (of course) VWL.
> 
> Our first family vacation was October 2008.  We rented points from someone on the board and spent 7 nights in a 2 bedroom villa at WL.  It was an absolutely amazing experience.  I had been pouring over guidebooks for a full year, planning that vacation.  I don't know what drew me to WL, but something did.  No matter what other resorts I looked at, I kept finding myself returning to WL.  So, we booked it.  My husband was skeptical at first.  "A mountain resort in FL?!?" he wondered.  But it was absolutely amazing.
> 
> I'll never forget when I first walked in the front door.  The music, Oh My Gosh what music!!  I stood there just drinking it all in.  What an incredibly immersive experience.  When we got back, I found an iTunes list for the lobby music and downloaded it right away.  Whenever I want to escape from it all, I listen to those songs.
> 
> We are now planning our second family trip back to the world, and this time it was my husband who insisted we return to WL!  I was prepared to try other places, but my family is hooked.    This next time, we're staying for 8 nights.  I can't wait!!



Pamela - Welcome to the addiction!!



twinklebug said:


> 10 days, 18 hours until we board our flight!
> 
> I'm very excited ... but I came _-->this<--_ close to calling MS and cancelling our trip today. Ever feel like you're so wound up there'd be no way to unwind? What's the point in trying?
> 
> But I do know I need to see the lodge, hear the music smell the woodsy smell and get into the Christmas spirit. This year in particular. So, I'm hoping 4 days will unwind me enough that I can survive until Feb.
> 
> We'll hit the parks of course, but I don't think I'm up for running to all the rides with the kids. Well, all the mountains are on the list, but other than that who knows. So, other than alcohol (it'll put me right to sleep) What are the groupie's favorite activities to just relax?



Twinklebug - Glad you decided to stick with your trip plans. ENJOY!

Teapot - Thanks for the Treehouse and BLT pics! Can't wait for our first BLT stay in April. Love the Bay Lake view.


----------



## lisah0711

DisneyNutzy, I will be looking for your LGMH -- we are arriving a day ahead of you.  Are you going to the Merry Mixer on 12/24?


----------



## DisneyNutzy

lisah0711 said:


> DisneyNutzy, I will be looking for your LGMH -- we are arriving a day ahead of you.  Are you going to the Merry Mixer on 12/24?


 I should probably know this but LGMH? 

Where and when is the Merry Mixer? We will be offsite in a private home by the 24th because the Grandparents are coming in.


----------



## PamelaASmith

tea pot said:


> *Welcome PAMELA*
> 
> You are definitely a Groupie through and through!!
> I Love Love the music too!!! How would I find it on i tunes?



Hi!

I found the list at this link.  http://www.mousesavers.com/wlmusic.html    Enjoy!  

"Mux"?!?!  What the heck is "Mux"!?!?  Obviously I meant "Music!"


----------



## MiaSRN62

PamelaASmith said:


> sorry if I'm asking this in the wrong place, but can anyone tell me how to add a trip countdown ticker to my sig?



There are several sites...here's one I use :  http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/main.php


Then just copy the HTML address (I think you have to use the BBC code option for the DIS) and put it in your siggy. 


Maria


----------



## Tarheel Tink

DiznyDi said:


> We hope to be among the first in line to shop at World of Disney on the 5th (6:30 AM ) QUOTE]
> 
> We hope to try and make it also- I've decided the only way to get there that early is to take a cab.


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> Hey Di!  I might be there with you.  Just read about that in the passholder newsletter.  Have you done it before?  Just wondering if it's worth getting up that early!



Come on along! The more the merrier! No, we've never done it before. This will be a first for us. 



Tarheel Tink said:


> DiznyDi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hope to be among the first in line to shop at World of Disney on the 5th (6:30 AM ) QUOTE]
> 
> We hope to try and make it also- I've decided the only way to get there that early is to take a cab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we also think the only way we'll be able to get there is by cab. Thought I'd check at the front desk though to see if anything may be running.
Click to expand...


----------



## tea pot

PamelaASmith said:


> Hi!
> 
> I found the list at this link.  http://www.mousesavers.com/wlmusic.html    Enjoy!
> 
> "Mux"?!?!  What the heck is "Mux"!?!?  Obviously I meant "Music!"



Thanks so much... Now on to i tunes... so I can escape to my happy place any time I need to


----------



## blossomz

Welcome to our newest groupie!  Glad you found us!  All of you groupies heading to our home.. Make sure you think of your "family members" who are not there with you!  Safe travels to all. Remember we are waiting for photos and trip reports!


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> We hope to be among the first in line to shop at World of Disney on the 5th (6:30 AM )



We'll see you there!  That's the day our cruise starts, but first we will shop at 6:30am and maybe hit EMH at HS to do favorite rides first.  THEN we'll drive to the port.  

I really don't need anything as our Christmas shopping is done but I can't pass up a good sale.


----------



## wildernessDad

16 Days!  All others going soon chime in and make it a chorus!


----------



## jimmytammy

Morning all


----------



## lodgeloafer

My husband and I have 14 days to go.   We will be missing the big meet with Ranger Stan, but maybe we will bump into everyone else.


----------



## DiznyDi

wildernessDad said:


> 16 Days!  All others going soon chime in and make it a chorus!



 *8 days here!* 



jimmytammy said:


> Morning all



Good Morning JT and family. Are your bags packed yet?


*Groupie Correction*
*The meet is December 8 at 1:00 PM* 
NOT NOON as I had previously posted.
I'm very much looking forward to meeting as many of you as possible!

Thanks very much for the link to the Lodge music. I have this new iPhone and am baffled and amazed at how this works! Someday I'll learn to use it to it's full potential. Until then I'll just muddle my way through. I've saved the link for future reference. DS promises to help his mom out when he's home on leave in January.


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Come on along! The more the merrier! No, we've never done it before. This will be a first for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Tarheel Tink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we also think the only way we'll be able to get there is by cab. Thought I'd check at the front desk though to see if anything may be running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiznyDi & Tarheel Tink - You're welcome to ride with me.  We'll have a car.  No one else in the family will be going so I've got room for 3 more!  You might have to take a cab or bus back though if you plan to stay awhile.  I need to be back at the Lodge by 8:00.  We're going to the Kennedy Space Center that day.  PM me if you want to go together & I'll send you my cell # so we can make arrangements.
> 
> 
> 
> jimmytammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morning JT!  Not too long for you now!
> 
> I wish all my groupie friends a wonderful & joyous Thanksgiving!
Click to expand...


----------



## lisah0711

DisneyNutzy said:


> I should probably know this but LGMH?



Yes.  I've yet to run into a Diser wearing one but I am hopeful I will this trip.  



DisneyNutzy said:


> Where and when is the Merry Mixer? We will be offsite in a private home by the 24th because the Grandparents are coming in.



The Merry Mixer is from 3 pm to 5 pm outside the International Gate at Epcot.  Hope that you can make it!



wildernessDad said:


> 16 Days!  All others going soon chime in and make it a chorus!



Chiming in with 24 days!  



DiznyDi said:


> *Groupie Correction*
> *The meet is December 8 at 1:00 PM*



Thanks for letting us know for those of us attending the virtual meet.  With your iPhone you can post pics for us and be part of the virtual meet.    You will enjoy it your iPhone; pictures, tunes, websurfing, the weather, why it even makes phone calls, too!  

Have a great day Groupies!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*lisah0711* - thanks for posting the picture of the WL tree.  Just what I needed to see!

*wildernessdad* - 16 days! and Jolly spam is the best kind! 

*teapot* - I feel it I feel that magic! 

*twinklebug* - we'll keep your secret!  Some things are just better left alone! And you definitely need this trip and some relaxing in the WL.

*jimmytammy* - have a great trip!  

*PamelaASmith* - I got goosebumps reading your description!  You belong here!





*twokats* - yay for new clothes for your trip!  Hope you and DD have a blast. 

*DiznyDi & Dad* - Woohoo single digit dance!  and LOL about the owner's locker showing up--that would be miraculous!

*nmmom95* - aww I love the mini totem and how cute about your daughter! 

*cheerbison* - thanks for the video--I love that area up on the 2nd floor.

*Bobbiwoz* - Sounds wonderful! Enjoy the VWL


----------



## blossomz

What Dory said!  Ditto!
Those of us not counting down to a soon robe trip will require lots of Lodge TLC from all of you who will be down there!


----------



## eliza61

Inkmahm said:


> *I really don't need anything as our Christmas shopping is done *but I can't pass up a good sale.




  You are a goddess!!  Every year I say I'm going to do it early and leisurely and every year I'm last minute "Annie".  Luckily this year it will be relatively easy.  The old guy and I want hardwood floors for the house so that will be our gift to each other.  


wildernessDad said:


> 16 Days!  All others going soon chime in and make it a chorus!





DiznyDi said:


> *8 days here!*
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning JT and family. Are your bags packed yet?
> 
> 
> *Groupie Correction*
> *The meet is December 8 at 1:00 PM*
> NOT NOON as I had previously posted.
> I'm very much looking forward to meeting as many of you as possible!



Ok, what's the weather like in Orlando.  If I can't be there I want full immersion!!


----------



## tea pot

*11 Day Happy Dance*

Hope all you Groupies have a Wonderful Thanksgiving..I can tell you what I'm so grateful for.... 
Finding you guys....and being able to share our love of the Lodge, Disney, and so much more 

See you real soon


----------



## Dizny Dad

I only visit this group once or twice a day, and for just a few minutes, but I always love the banter of the day, the anticipation expressed, the single digit dances, and the word to the wise announcements.

And I got a great kick out of this one . . 



lisah0711 said:


> . . . . . DiznyDi . . With your iPhone you can post pics for us and be part of the virtual meet.    Y  . . . . .



I can just imagine DiznyDi when she read this . . . with the eyes of a deer in the headlights . . .calling yes, posting pics, ah, well, it is Disney; let's hope the magic part extends to iPhones!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Good afternoon Groupies.

25 days for us


----------



## emsip

wildernessDad said:


> 16 Days!  All others going soon chime in and make it a chorus!



5 days to go..woo hoooooo


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

emsip said:


> 5 days to go..woo hoooooo



oooooh!  Have a great time!


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> 16 Days!  All others going soon chime in and make it a chorus!



10 days to go!!  Tomorrow the single digit dance!!!!  

I think I have trip on the brain.  I told DS9 earlier he needed to leave out his Harry Potter library DVD so I could bring it back to the airport!


----------



## jimmytammy

Two more sleeps then we hit the road.  Thurs night I will be like that family on the commercial, "I'm too excited to sleep"

And Dad, I agree, usually I can only access this site at best twice a day, and the buzz that has been going through the last few posts gets me smiling and loving being on here and a part of this family we call groupies.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We're 16 days away!


----------



## DiznyDi

lisah0711 said:


> Yes.  I've yet to run into a Diser wearing one but I am hopeful I will this trip.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting us know for those of us attending the virtual meet.  With your iPhone you can post pics for us and be part of the virtual meet.    You will enjoy it your iPhone; pictures, tunes, websurfing, the weather, why it even makes phone calls, too!



 This is just too funny.... you have no idea to whom you speak. Talk about being technologically challenged - I'm at the top of the list!


I'm still confused. _LGMH_? Someone like to enlighten me?



eliza61 said:


> ....
> 
> Ok, what's the weather like in Orlando.  If I can't be there I want full immersion!!



From my iPhone lmao current Orlando Temp is 66 with a high of 72, a low of 59 and rain 

*Happy Turkey Day one and all!*


----------



## Happydinks

jimmytammy said:


> Two more sleeps then we hit the road.  Thurs night I will be like that family on the commercial, "I'm too excited to sleep"
> 
> And Dad, I agree, usually I can only access this site at best twice a day, and the buzz that has been going through the last few posts gets me smiling and loving being on here and a part of this family we call groupies.



Happy Thanksgiving Eve Groupies!

So many posts - not enough time to read!  

*Dory* good to see you back again!

*JT* please say hi to Ranger Stan for us.  Spending those last few days with him were so special to us on our trip.

*To everyone heading out for the holidays *- have a wonderful trip!  May you have great weather and safe travels!  We're hoping to be a part of the holiday travel bunch next year if all plans work out.

We have been MIA since I have been sick for over a week now with flu/bronchitis and whatever else you'd like to throw in there!  Still not up to par but hoping this will pass soon.  In the middle of all of the sickness I had a job interview - and I GOT THE JOB!  It's almost a mirror image of what I did for the attorney I worked for - except now it's for CPA's.  Small firm - 20 hours a week until tax season - and then it will be 40+ through April 15th.  I am so excited after being out of work for 15 months!  Just had to share!

Hope that everyone has a great Thanksgiving - and if you're traveling - BE SAFE!  Looking forward to everyone's trip reports.

Leslie


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happydinks said:


> ...
> We have been MIA since I have been sick for over a week now with flu/bronchitis and whatever else you'd like to throw in there!  Still not up to par but hoping this will pass soon.  In the middle of all of the sickness I had a job interview - and I GOT THE JOB!  It's almost a mirror image of what I did for the attorney I worked for - except now it's for CPA's.  Small firm - 20 hours a week until tax season - and then it will be 40+ through April 15th.  I am so excited after being out of work for 15 months!  Just had to share!
> 
> Hope that everyone has a great Thanksgiving - and if you're traveling - BE SAFE!  Looking forward to everyone's trip reports.
> 
> Leslie



Great News regarding the job!  I hope you feel better soon!

Bobbi


----------



## DiznyDi

*Great 'New Job' News Happydinks!*

Take good care of yourself. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## eliza61

DiznyDi said:


> :
> 
> 
> I'm still confused. _LGMH_? Someone like to enlighten me?
> 
> 
> 
> From my iPhone lmao current Orlando Temp is 66 with a high of 72, a low of 59 and rain
> 
> *Happy Turkey Day one and all!*





Happydinks said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Eve Groupies!
> 
> So many posts - not enough time to read!
> 
> *Dory* good to see you back again!
> 
> 
> 
> We have been MIA since I have been sick for over a week now with flu/bronchitis and whatever else you'd like to throw in there!  Still not up to par but hoping this will pass soon.  In the middle of all of the sickness I had a job interview - and I GOT THE JOB!  It's almost a mirror image of what I did for the attorney I worked for - except now it's for CPA's.  Small firm - 20 hours a week until tax season - and then it will be 40+ through April 15th.  I am so excited after being out of work for 15 months!  Just had to share!
> 
> Hope that everyone has a great Thanksgiving - and if you're traveling - BE SAFE!  Looking forward to everyone's trip reports.
> 
> Leslie



*
Di*
LGMH= Lime green Mickey head.  sort of the unofficial symbol of the Dis boards.  They were sold at Staples a few years back.  So if you're in the parks and you see some one with a Lime green Mickey head sticker chances are they post here.

 Leslie!!  Congratulations on the New job.  Thank you for sharing, we love good news.  Take care of yourself.


*HAPPY TURKEY DAY EVERYONE.*

DRIVE SAFELY.


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies...looks like a lot of trip preparing going on around here! 

Leslie...congratulations on your new job and hope you recover from what ails you very quickly.  

To those Groupies who will be heading to our beloved home soon, I wish safe travels and a wonderful trip.  Please give my regards to Ranger Stan...I did introduce myself to him as Granny but I'm not sure he processed it!  He gave me one of those "surely I didn't hear him right" looks when I told him my name.  In any event, I'm glad I had the chance for an extended visit with him this past July.  Ask him about being made a ceremonial American Indian leader after the Lodge blessing!

And a Happy Thanksgiving to all of you...I am thankful to have "met" you here in cyberspace!


----------



## lisah0711

DiznyDi said:


> This is just too funny.... you have no idea to whom you speak. Talk about being technologically challenged - I'm at the top of the list!
> 
> 
> I'm still confused. _LGMH_? Someone like to enlighten me?
> 
> 
> 
> From my iPhone lmao current Orlando Temp is 66 with a high of 72, a low of 59 and rain
> 
> *Happy Turkey Day one and all!*



  I'm sorry DiznyDi!  I'm pretty technologically challenged, too, but I can check the Disboards and post pictures with my first generation iPhone and I bet you can, too, once you play around with your phone for awhile.  

LGMH is lime green mickey head.  It's a Mickey head shaped paint chip from Home Depot in alien green (don't know we don't call them AGMH ) that is supposed to identify you as a Dis'er in the parks.  I've yet to see one at DL or WDW.  Some people do really fancy ones with beads, glitter, etc.

happydinks, congratulations on the new job!

Safe travels to all who are travelling this holiday and a big Happy Thanksgiving to all the VWL groupies!


----------



## horselover

Happydinks said:


> We have been MIA since I have been sick for over a week now with flu/bronchitis and whatever else you'd like to throw in there!  Still not up to par but hoping this will pass soon.  In the middle of all of the sickness I had a job interview - and I GOT THE JOB!  It's almost a mirror image of what I did for the attorney I worked for - except now it's for CPA's.  Small firm - 20 hours a week until tax season - and then it will be 40+ through April 15th.  I am so excited after being out of work for 15 months!  Just had to share!
> 
> Leslie



Yay Leslie!!!!!         Fantastic news!!  There is hope out there.

Wishing all my groupie friends a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## DVCGeek

lisah0711 said:


> Maybe I should just stop worrying and get ready to have a great time!



That's crazy talk!    I've been busy rechecking park hours and Fantasmic/Ill/Wishes schedules for my trip (arriving Sunday afternoon- 4 days!!!  ) the last few days, just in case I need to change around my park plans!    Maybe SOMEDAY I'll learn to just relax on a Disney vacation...  Eh, doubt it!  Too much fun stuff to do.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Morning Groupies. Happy Thanksgiving.



lisah0711 said:


> Yes.  I've yet to run into a Diser wearing one but I am hopeful I will this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> The Merry Mixer is from 3 pm to 5 pm outside the International Gate at Epcot.  Hope that you can make it!



Hi Lisa - Not sure we will make Merry Mixer. Crazy Loud NY Grandpa is arriving that day and he wants to go to Disney Hollywood Studio's. Thanks to you and Eliza for solving my brain cramp. I should have known what LGMH was. I have not worn one yet but if we are there you won't have any problem spotting us because of the previously mentioned Loud Grandpa..lol. I will post here if we can make it.



jimmytammy said:


> Two more sleeps then we hit the road.  Thurs night I will be like that family on the commercial, "I'm too excited to sleep"
> 
> And Dad, I agree, usually I can only access this site at best twice a day, and the buzz that has been going through the last few posts gets me smiling and loving being on here and a part of this family we call groupies.


JT- Have a great trip and I can't thank you enough for donating the tree for our tree share. I will make sure to get it back to you in great shape!

Happydinks - CONGRATS on the new job!!

I hope Muushka is having a great time. This board is just not the same without our leader.


----------



## DVCGeek

BTW, have a Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow everyone!!!



twinklebug said:


> So, I'm hoping 4 days will unwind me enough that I can survive until Feb.
> ...
> Well, all the mountains are on the list, but other than that who knows.



Speaking of mountains- if it's important to you, last I read Splash Mountain is scheduled to be refurbed January 3 through February 27, 2010.  So, you may want to keep that toward the top of your list for this trip!


----------



## DVCGeek

Happydinks said:


> In the middle of all of the sickness I had a job interview - and I GOT THE JOB!



Sorry to hear you were sick but CONGRATS on the job!


----------



## wildernessDad

Great news on the job front, Happydinks!

Now, let's get ready to rumbllllllllllllllllllle!

15 days to go!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Oh, can't you just feel the excitement growing in this thread!  

Single digit dances, new jobs, sleep countdowns, etc.  

DiznyDi & I will be sporting our new LGMH logos on our packs during our visit to The World next week, so now we have a new item to spot as we saunter through The World looking for Disers.

Rather than say "good morning" to me this morning, DiznyDi whispered out "seven more sleeps".  I got the drift, although I had to correct her - it is eight more sleeps; but then thinking about it, she will probably only have four more.  The rest will be long cat naps separated by wide awake moments thinking about the excitement of being back at _The Lodge!_ 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happydinks said:


> We have been MIA since I have been sick for over a week now with flu/bronchitis and whatever else you'd like to throw in there!  Still not up to par but hoping this will pass soon.  In the middle of all of the sickness I had a job interview - and I GOT THE JOB!  It's almost a mirror image of what I did for the attorney I worked for - except now it's for CPA's.  Small firm - 20 hours a week until tax season - and then it will be 40+ through April 15th.  I am so excited after being out of work for 15 months!  Just had to share!
> 
> Hope that everyone has a great Thanksgiving - and if you're traveling - BE SAFE!  Looking forward to everyone's trip reports.
> 
> Leslie



Leslie I am so happy for you!!!!! What a relief finally!  You deserve it!  Sorry that you have been sick.  I hope you feel better soon.  I am just so glad you got a job!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So I just want to repeat what a couple other groupies have said and let you know how grateful I am for my friends here on this great thread!  It is so nice to come to a place where people are so caring and supportive of each other.  I have been on the receiving end of that a few times and it helped me so much.  You are all awesome!!!!  I hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## twinklebug

DiznyDi said:


> *Hot Tub!*
> And after the hot tub, sit for awhile in the rockers at the fireplace in the Villas lobby.



Oh yea... I am SO there.  



DiznyDi said:


> Dizny Dad and I really enjoy resort hopping to see and experience the wonderful decorations. We enjoy our evening meal at the resorts, go early and sit in the lobby or walk the grounds taking in all the holiday splendor.
> 
> This year we're also doing La Nouba - tickets are discounted for DVC/AP by 35% - a sleigh ride at Fort Wilderness, MVMCP, and the MK dessert buffet. We hope to be among the first in line to shop at World of Disney on the 5th (6:30 AM ) and plan to attend the Condominium mtg on the 9th.



*DiznyDi* & *Dizny Dad* Sounds like you'll be having some fun! I might get the energy up to get down to the WOD store at 5:30am ... uh... nah... sleep verses shopping? Yea, sleep wins. 


Great Advice, *Pamela *. We were sick at AKV/VWL 2 years back and every time one of us gets sick now I find myself wishing we were in WDW - hey if you're going to be sick, might as well be sick in style LOL. I'm really looking forward to just chilling at the Lodge. And maybe even a trip over to where my love for the "wild side" of Disney started... Ft Wilderness. OK, I know, it's not "wild" ... my son goes camping with the boyscouts, in tents in the winter -- thank you, but no. Hehe... VWL is about as wild as I'll go these days.



lisah0711 said:


> , twinklebug.  The time right before vacation is so stressful.  Go, relax, enjoy and tell us all about it when you return.


Thanks Lisa - I'm so glad I didn't cancel now, The work day has officially' ended for Thanksgiving break, and although the pressure is on to crank out 2 projects and I'll be online working all night & weekend my stress level has dropped enough that I finally can feel the Disney magic out there.



eliza61 said:


> Yep Bullwinkle is still hanging out at Macy's.   I worked the Macy's Thanksgiving day parade one year, many, many, maaaaany years ago.    I think Bob Hope was still head lining!!
> 
> Twinklebug & Wilderness Dad, lovin the count down.


How cool! I have never seen the Macy's Parade, but it's on my list of 50 things to do before I die. Personally, I prefer the pups: snoopy & underdog over bullwinkle, but they don't scream "Moose" 



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *twinklebug* - we'll keep your secret!  Some things are just better left alone! And you definitely need this trip and some relaxing in the WL.


My boss tried to get me to cancel my vacation/trip this last Monday.  Now he's just as big of a Disney fan as I am so you know he understood when I turned him down. What he doesn't get is the Lodge. Eh, we have to keep some of the good things to ourselves.  Come next Thursday, I'm not going to even _look_ at the work laptop. Plan is to take off for the airport with the kids right after school and look forward to the ride. Hoo Hoo  I love flying.



DVCGeek said:


> if it's important to you, last I read Splash Mountain is scheduled to be refurbed January 3 through February 27, 2010.  So, you may want to keep that toward the top of your list for this trip!



Thank you for this reminder! Splash Mtn is my 12yo's absolute favorite ride (the top of the main drop scares the <_insert your choice of word here_> out of me) but if he misses it both trips I'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## tea pot

HappyDance for Happydinks

*2 pumpkin pies down 2 apple to go*
*HAPPY THANKSGIVING *
Love you all 

P.S. 10 more days


----------



## figmentfan0724

i have a question for the experts, what kind of room should i request for my honeymoon in july of next year and do you think  i will be able to get a week in july at the 7 month mark?


----------



## Granny

figmentfan0724 said:


> i have a question for the experts, what kind of room should i request for my honeymoon in july of next year and do you think  i will be able to get a week in july at the 7 month mark?



I think you have a very good chance at getting a week in July at the 7 month mark for VWL.  The only tight time around then is the 4th of July weekend...hopefully that isn't the week you're talking about since the parks are slammed that day.

As for what kind of room, do you mean what size?  I would assume a studio would work fine for the two of you unless you want more elbow room, the king bed, the washer/dryer in the villa and the jacuzzi tub...all of which require the 1BR.  It is significantly higher points for a 1BR vs a studio though.

If you are asking what kind of location to ask for, that isn't a big deal at VWL since most views are of the trees.   

Congratulations on your engagement and have a great time planning the Great Event.  DiznyDad is a pro if you have any questions about wedding planning.


----------



## twinklebug

Hi figmentfan0724! I'll ditto what Granny said (you can't go wrong with VWL no matter what room you get), and adding, I believe DiznyDad is writing a book on 100 ways to use leftover mints  He should have some useful tips.

Congratulations and have fun planning!


----------



## wildernessDad

Okay, I'm chillin' with a Guinness 250 Anniversary Stout and I must say that it is most excellent.  The only thing better would be if I were enjoying this in my favorite Lodge.  I wonder if I could ship a case to WL.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Happy thanksgiving everybody!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all

Just got off the phone with Ranger Stan.  Had a 20 min conversation with him, since he isnt working anymore, doesnt have to get up as early. Anyway, he seems to really be enjoying his free time now.  And he says Happy Thanksgiving to all the groupies.

He is looking forward to the meet, seeing familiar faces and looking forward to meeting new folks.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Leslie:
Great news on the job!  Hope you are well soon.






Happy Thanksgiving groupies.  I am thankful for this special group of people.






My DH and I decided to make a last minute trip to the world and got a good deal on a flight 3 weeks out.  So we are at All Star movies 2 nights with the last night at OKW unless a wait list miraculously comes through.  It will be a quick trip but a much needed one. And although I'm spoiled with DVC I am pretty sure the All Stars will be better than work, homework, and whatever else I'd be doing back home.


----------



## Oshawa

Happy Thanksgiving to all of my friends from the South.  
Enjoy!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . .
> Congratulations on your engagement and have a great time planning the Great Event.  DiznyDad is a pro if you have any questions about wedding planning.





twinklebug said:


> . . . .  I believe DiznyDad is writing a book on 100 ways to use leftover mints  He should have some useful tips. . . . . . .



A pro?  I would find it hard to call someone that stumbled down a hill a pro downhill skiier, wouldn't you?  

On the way out of this thread, please take a mint.


----------



## twokats

Happydinks said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Eve Groupies!
> 
> We have been MIA since I have been sick for over a week now with flu/bronchitis and whatever else you'd like to throw in there!  Still not up to par but hoping this will pass soon.  In the middle of all of the sickness I had a job interview - and I GOT THE JOB!  It's almost a mirror image of what I did for the attorney I worked for - except now it's for CPA's.  Small firm - 20 hours a week until tax season - and then it will be 40+ through April 15th.  I am so excited after being out of work for 15 months!  Just had to share!
> 
> Leslie



Congrats on the job.  Do plan on the 40++++ during tax season. . . . I should know, I am an accountant! 




KeepSwimmingDory said:


> [*twokats* - yay for new clothes for your trip!  Hope you and DD have a blast.



Yes, I even bought a little more when I got home!! 


We are at 6 days here, oh so close to 5 since it is so late when I am finally writing this. 
I did all my online checkins today!   Now over the next couple of days I am going to get all the clothes together so that I can pack them easier. (she says so confidently) 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.  Hope you have good food and a lot of fellowship with friends and family.


----------



## jimmytammy

HappyDinks  Congrats on the new job!  And I will be sure to say hey to Stan on your behalf.  

Granny I will say hey for you also

DisneyNutzy  So glad a fellow groupie can share our tree, and I know you will handle it well


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Thanksgiving to all my family of kindred spirits


----------



## PamelaASmith

Guess what?  We have something extra special to be thankful for this morning!  We have an opportunity to extend our WDW trip next October and are taking it.  Now we're staying 9 nights!    Oh yeah, oh yeah!   Our renter sent an email to us last night saying she had accidentally rented more points that needed.  We decided to go ahead and extend our trip by a day.   It's meant to be, right?!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

And like a tacky used car salesman, I segue into the fact that I have 14 days to go until I step foot into our beloved Lodge!!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Grouplies and their families!  

I am thankful that there are a group of folks like you to share a love of Disney and our beloved Wilderness Lodge with.  

And Wilderness Dad, I am even thankful for your countdown because I am right behind you!    I do feel sorry for your giraffe every day, though . . .

Safe journey to all the Groupies who are travelling this week-end!


----------



## figmentfan0724

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I also wanted to say thank you to all who responded! We are goin at the end of July!


----------



## Granny

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING fellow Groupies!* 



PamelaASmith said:


> Actually that might be an interesting question to pose for discussion.  What is your philosophy on taking children out of school for WDW?  Our philosophy is that it is okay to take them out for one vacation a year, if they are doing really well in school.



Probably a sensitive topic as people tend to have some pretty strong opinions on both sides of this one.  My philosophy is that every parent has to decide what is best for their children and family and act accordingly.  Personally we didn't take the children out of school for vacations and went every year in the heat of Florida summer.  But if someone feels it works for them and their children to go during the school year, that's good with me too.


----------



## PamelaASmith

Whoops, I didn't mean to bring up a sensitive topic. Sorry about that. Not a good way for me to introduce myself!  I'll play it safe and delete it.


----------



## DVCGeek

twinklebug said:


> *DiznyDi* & *Dizny Dad*I might get the energy up to get down to the WOD store at 5:30am ... uh... nah... sleep verses shopping? Yea, sleep wins.



I considered that BUT right now I'm leaving twoard waiting until Disney transportation is running (from BLT) to swing over there rather than have to take a cab.  We'll see how I feel next week!


----------



## DVCGeek

Oh yes, almost forgot:

*Happy Thanksgiving* to everyone who loves WL & VWL!!!  

Had fun showing picks from them to the inlaws last night (they are staying with us yesterday through Saturday, came across from Normal, IL), then Sunday WE leave for WDW!!!


----------



## PamelaASmith

DVCGeek said:


> Had fun showing picks from them to the inlaws last night (they are staying with us yesterday through Saturday, came across from Normal, IL)



Hey!  I grew up in Normal!  My parents and brother still live there. Small world.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Congratulations Happydinks on the new job - that's terrific!!!!  Hope you get over all the crud very soon.

The turkey is in the oven so it's time to start working on the "fixins".  Yum!!!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

PamelaASmith said:


> Whoops, I didn't mean to bring up a sensitive topic. Sorry about that. Not a good way for me to introduce myself!  I'll play it safe and delete it.



I would worry more about that if you were on one of the community boards.  People here are pretty friendly and don't flame other groupies!  Granny had some good points that I agree with.  I have taken DD out of school and I think it all depends on the individual kids.  It's not a problem at all in elementary school but it can be in high school.  If you have motivated kids who you know will make up the work it may be okay.  We took DD out of school for 6 days in Sept. and it took her awhile to get back on track.  You know your kids best and you have to go by how your kids are.  Good luck with the decision.


----------



## blossomz

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO MY GROUPIE FAMILY!  So thankful we get to gather here together!

Hooray for Happydinks!

Pamela...no need to worry here...we understand controversial topics, but discuss them in a civilized fashion!  Welcome!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Happy Thanksgiving Groupies!


----------



## Inkmahm

Happydinks said:


> We have been MIA since I have been sick for over a week now with flu/bronchitis and whatever else you'd like to throw in there!  Still not up to par but hoping this will pass soon.  In the middle of all of the sickness I had a job interview - and I GOT THE JOB!  It's almost a mirror image of what I did for the attorney I worked for - except now it's for CPA's.  Small firm - 20 hours a week until tax season - and then it will be 40+ through April 15th.  I am so excited after being out of work for 15 months!  Just had to share!


Congratulations!  I've only been out for 4 weeks (as of today) and I really hope it doesn't end up being 15 months.  Maybe the job market is starting to pick up!  I sure hope so.

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## jimmytammy

Heading for Savannah, GA in a few mins then off to our beloved Lodge tomorrow


----------



## DisneyNutzy

jimmytammy said:


> Heading for Savannah, GA in a few mins then off to our beloved Lodge tomorrow



JT- Have a great trip!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Heading for Savannah, GA in a few mins then off to our beloved Lodge tomorrow



Right behind you . . . see you at The Lodge!


----------



## blossomz

JT...drive safely!


----------



## Granny

PamelaASmith said:


> Whoops, I didn't mean to bring up a sensitive topic. Sorry about that. Not a good way for me to introduce myself!  I'll play it safe and delete it.



Oh, I wasn't admonishing you.  Blossomz and DL Iowan are right in that you are safe to bring up almost any topic on this thread and you'll get a civil response.  I was warning more against that on the general boards here.  You are more than welcome to hang around with us unless you are here to bash WL & VWL!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Granny said:


> Oh, I wasn't admonishing you.  Blossomz and DL Iowan are right in that you are safe to bring up almost any topic on this thread and you'll get a civil response.  I was warning more against that on the general boards here.  You are more than welcome to hang around with us unless you are here to bash WL & VWL!


 Pamela - Granny is right. You won't get a hostile response on this thread. My feeling on taking the kids out of school has always been as long as they are doing well and the teachers are flexible I am all for it. Let's be honest...the family memories and bonds we create during these trips are at least as important in forming the type of adults our children will become as a few missed school days. We did it when they were in elementary school and even my eldest's first year of JH. We can't do it now that she is in a tough scholar program in a parochial school. The school won't allow it so we go during breaks. Downside of that is we fight the crowds, pay more for air and use more points.


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Black Friday Groupies! I hope everyone survived T-day and all the family. 

*6* days until we're on our way! I'm living next weekend out in my head now.  If all goes as planned, this time next week we'll have made the switch from the ASMovies over to VWL, soaked in the wonder of the Lodge - and soon be on a boat over to an early dinner at Crystal Palace .

Considering taking a later trip over to see the Osborne lights too as MK will be closed for the MVMCP. Either that, or EMH is at epcot - I'm torn on which way to head. Eh, think we'll decide when the time comes - it's also possible we just head back to VWL


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Heading for Savannah, GA in a few mins then off to our beloved Lodge tomorrow



Have a great time!


----------



## wildernessDad

And yes, just in case you were wondering, I have 13 days until I step into the Lodge!

And this is my 3000th post here!


----------



## blossomz

Yes...I was wondering!  

Happy 3000th post!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Pamela...no need to worry here...we understand controversial topics, but discuss them in a civilized fashion!  Welcome!





Granny said:


> Oh, I wasn't admonishing you.  Blossomz and DL Iowan are right in that you are safe to bring up almost any topic on this thread and you'll get a civil response.  I was warning more against that on the general boards here.  You are more than welcome to hang around with us unless you are here to bash WL & VWL!






Best wishes to our groupies heading home!!!!  We will be waiting for pictures and TR'S!!!  Safe travels!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Safe travels and happy vacations to all of you who are headed to the world!

DISNEY FIX VWL Nov. 24- 29 BCV Nov 29 to Dec 5
JimmyTammy Nov 28-Dec 11 VWL
gatordoc Nov 29-Dec 4 VWL
DVCGeek Nov 29-Dec 5 BLT
twokats Dec 1-5 AKV Dec 5-10 SSR )fingers crossed this will be in green soon
Inkmahm Dec 2-5 VWL Dec 5-12 DCL Dec 12 BLT
DaveH Dec 3-6 SSR
WDWRR_ENGINEER Dec 3-6 ASM
twinklebug Dec 3 ASM Dec 4-7 VWL
DiznyDi and Dizny Dad, of course Dec 3-9 VWL Dec. 9-15 SSR
horselover Dec 4 AKV Dec 5-9 VWL
tea pot Dec 5-11 VWL
keishashadow Dec 5-13 PORFQ
WDWRR_ENGINEER Dec 6-11 VWL
rer1972 Dec 6-11 VWL
bzzelady Dec 6-13 VWL

OK I am finally reading back in this thread and getting caught up.  There are so many things I want to comment on, but Ill try to keep it brief.

*DiznyDi & Dad* - Just want to say what a pleasure it was to read the wedding saga and see the photos.  I thank you again for your sons service to our country and I love how you included him with the photo on the stick.  Also love the Mickey chauffeur pic. What a cute couple.  Sorry to hear they got sick on their wedding day...hope they are better now.  And I could really use a mint!

*Happydinks* - I am so happy for you that you got the special time with Ranger Stan.  It couldnt have happened to anyone nicer! And I love the photo of him on the last day with the flag in the background.

*jimmytammy* - thanks for all the Ranger Stan info and for being so special to him.  He really loves you & your family.  I love to hear that they gave him the flag in the special box. Have a safe trip!

*granny* - thanks for the overview of HH.  My son is getting married in July 2010 and they may go there for the honeymoon.  

*Muushka* - hope you are enjoying your trip and I am so happy to read Mr. Muush got a job!

*Eliza* - good job on all the trivia--always appreciate it!  And how very cool about your father.  Thanks to all our veterans--I didnt post back at Veterans Day but we are thankful.  And woot for Paris!

*stopher1* - I hope you love the lodge.  DH & I always enjoy Artist Point. Im excited for you!

*twokats* - glad to hear the news about your mom

*inkmahm* - sorry to hear about the job & good luck in searching.


----------



## jimmytammy

Arrived in Savannah about 1:30.  Got a ressie for 9:15 pm for Lady and Sons.  They were taking ressies since 9:30 am, so guess were lucky we even got one.  Just got through walking the streets, seeing some sites.  Now gonna take a rest and wait for that yummy late meal!


----------



## wildernessDad

Now KeepSwimmingDory, how could you forget about my vacation!

13 days and counting until VWL!


----------



## twokats

Well, it is 4 more days til our WDW trip.  Our waitlist did not come through, so we will be having our first stay at SSR (which is our home resort even though we have never been there!!)

Everyone that is leaving before us have a safe trip and we will see you there.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

wildernessDad said:


> Now KeepSwimmingDory, how could you forget about my vacation!
> 
> 13 days and counting until VWL!



Oh wildernessDad--Are you going somewhere soon???


----------



## jimmytammy

Got lucky last night, sat down at Lady and Sons at 8:40 instead of 9:15.  It was a wonderful meal.  We all got the buffet.

Hoping to hit the road by 8am.  Friends from back home will be there til Mon am and hoping to spend a few hrs today and Sun with them before they leave.  

Next post, VWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Oh wildernessDad--Are you going somewhere soon???



Oh, nowhere special. Just our beloved Lodge in 12 days!!!!!


----------



## fers31

Looking forward to our first trip to the Lodge in 8 days.  I'm hoping it's as wonderful as everyone says it is.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Next post, VWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Woo Hoo!!     



fers31 said:


> Looking forward to our first trip to the Lodge in 8 days.  I'm hoping it's as wonderful as everyone says it is.



It will be!   Have a great trip!  

6 more days to go!!!!   Came down with a cold & sore throat yesterday.      Taking lots of vitamin C & trying to take it easy today.  Better this weekend than next.

Looks like we'll be having some nice weather when we're there.  Temps in the low 70s during the day.  Ahhhh!   

Have a good day my groupie friends!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Good morning groupies 

*JT* - thanks for the live updates!  Glad you are doing well and so excited for you to arrive at VWL today! 

*fers31* - Have a great trip! and I hope you love it too.

*wildernessDad* - the lodge? you are going to the lodge in 12 days??? Well why didn't you let us know so we could be counting down with you?  Seriously, I'm so excited for you & I love your countdown enthusiasm! 

*horselover* - aww  feel better soon and get lots of rest so you are well for vacation!

Everyone be safe!


----------



## blossomz

Mornin' Groupies!  Just want to echo all that Dory just posted!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Morning Groupies! HGTV is airing a Behind the Magic: Disney Holidays on Sunday 8-9. 



twokats said:


> Well, it is 4 more days til our WDW trip.  Our waitlist did not come through, so we will be having our first stay at SSR (which is our home resort even though we have never been there!!)
> 
> Everyone that is leaving before us have a safe trip and we will see you there.



Sorry your wait list didn't come through but I think you will like SSR. Enjoy your trip!



jimmytammy said:


> Got lucky last night, sat down at Lady and Sons at 8:40 instead of 9:15.  It was a wonderful meal.  We all got the buffet.
> 
> Hoping to hit the road by 8am.  Friends from back home will be there til Mon am and hoping to spend a few hrs today and Sun with them before they leave.
> 
> Next post, VWL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Safe Trip and enjoy the Lodge!


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Good Morning Everybody!!!! It's great to read that there are so many imminent trips.  Two weeks from today for us! 

Checked out the 15 day weather report and it looks like we might hit a chilly spell but it's ALL GOOD -- I'm going to jump in the pool anyways -- even if I hafta wear my winter coat coming and going!  And you know what? I'm thinking cool weather will make the fireplaces just that much more inviting!


----------



## jimmytammy

It feels so good being here.  Got here about 1:00, checked in and got in room right away.  We have the same room as last time, only request we made is could we possibly get  a top floor 1 bed.  Whats chances of getting same room twice in a row

Just got in from a meal at WCC.  No skillet this time for us.  Tammy and I had a chiken penne pasta with veggies and a slad to split.  DD had meatloaf and DS had a pulled pork sandwich.  All were very good.

We are in room 5523 which is in the rotunda on the lake side.  If anyone is around and wants to say hey, just give us a shout.  Love meeting groupies!

Tomorrow heading over to MK for MVMCP.  Friends who are down here, we are going to party with.  Hoping we could cross paths today but their DD is a bit under the weather,so hoping she will feel better Sun.

The Lodge looks wonderful as always but especially festive for Christmas.  Near elevators, they have a tree Im assuming at each floor.  At least the 5th floor has one.  It is about 4'.  I dont recall them ever being there before.

I looked around to see if a replacement had come for Stan, but didnt see anyone.  I talked with a bellman who I knew to be good buddies with him.  He said all Stan friends really miss him.  I told him we miss him too

I will try to stay in touch everyday.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for taking us all along on your trip!


----------



## cheer4bison

jimmytammy said:


> It feels so good being here.  Got here about 1:00, checked in and got in room right away.  We have the same room as last time, only request we made is could we possibly get  a top floor 1 bed.  Whats chances of getting same room twice in a row
> 
> Just got in from a meal at WCC.  No skillet this time for us.  Tammy and I had a chiken penne pasta with veggies and a slad to split.  DD had meatloaf and DS had a pulled pork sandwich.  All were very good.
> 
> We are in room 5523 which is in the rotunda on the lake side.  If anyone is around and wants to say hey, just give us a shout.  Love meeting groupies!
> 
> Tomorrow heading over to MK for MVMCP.  Friends who are down here, we are going to party with.  Hoping we could cross paths today but their DD is a bit under the weather,so hoping she will feel better Sun.
> 
> The Lodge looks wonderful as always but especially festive for Christmas.  Near elevators, they have a tree Im assuming at each floor.  At least the 5th floor has one.  It is about 4'.  I dont recall them ever being there before.
> 
> I looked around to see if a replacement had come for Stan, but didnt see anyone.  I talked with a bellman who I knew to be good buddies with him.  He said all Stan friends really miss him.  I told him we miss him too
> 
> I will try to stay in touch everyday.




Yeah JimmyTammy!!!

So glad to hear that you folks have arrived safely and that our beloved lodge is in tip-top shape for the holidays.    Thanks for sharing.  

You can bet we'll be following along with your adventure!  Definitely, it's the next best thing to being there.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Good Morning Everybody!!!! It's great to read that there are so many imminent trips.  Two weeks from today for us!
> 
> Checked out the 15 day weather report and it looks like we might hit a chilly spell but it's ALL GOOD -- I'm going to jump in the pool anyways -- even if I hafta wear my winter coat coming and going!  And you know what? I'm thinking cool weather will make the fireplaces just that much more inviting!



I am with you on the sitting by the fireplaces.  I would sit by the pool in my coat, but I can promise you I wouldn't be jumping in!  You are much braver than I!

JT- love the updates!  Have a wonderful time at the party and update when you have time.


----------



## twinklebug

Hi Groupies! It's almost time to decorate! Looks like Mr. Moose has a "head" start. (ooo.... sorry.)

4 days 13 hours until we takeoff for WDW!!!  So excited!

I won't be bringing my laptop with me - _so glad jimmytammy has his_.  I promise to take plenty of pics to post (hope the focus works this time)


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies
Hope you all had a Blessed Thanksgiving 
JimmyTammy thanks so much for the live posting. 
We're coming Home real soon ....6 day happy dance


----------



## wildernessDad

11 days to go here!


----------



## wildernessDad

Bummer.  I'm short a couple of Wilderness Lodge luggage tags.  I have two, but the third is ripped and I can't find the others.  DW is on her way to her Dad's and her phone is off.  I called the Mercantile, but got their voice mail.  I have the WDW mail order number now, but they are closed until tomorrow at 9am.

Anybody know if they sell WL luggage tags through WDW mail order?

Love the moose pic btw, twinklebug.


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

Howdy Groupies!

Totally following your Live Report, JimmyTammy.  Thank you for taking the time to do this!


----------



## Inkmahm

Only 3 more sleeps until we're at VWL! I guess I need to pack...


----------



## lodgeloafer

Only 9 more days till we arrive.  

Has anyone used the check in online feature??? Pro and Cons??? 

Cant wait to get to the lodge, our home away from home.  

We are bringing our laptop with us if there are any picture requests????


----------



## blossomz

wildernessDad said:


> Bummer.  I'm short a couple of Wilderness Lodge luggage tags.  I have two, but the third is ripped and I can't find the others.  DW is on her way to her Dad's and her phone is off.  I called the Mercantile, but got their voice mail.  I have the WDW mail order number now, but they are closed until tomorrow at 9am.
> 
> Anybody know if they sell WL luggage tags through WDW mail order?
> 
> Love the moose pic btw, twinklebug.



My experience has been if you can tell them where you saw it and what it looks like..they can pretty much find anything!  I'd call ASAP!


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> My experience has been if you can tell them where you saw it and what it looks like..they can pretty much find anything!  I'd call ASAP!



Thanks! I'll call first thing tomorrow!


----------



## PamelaASmith

Hi all,
We're back from our Thanksgiving trip back East.  Oldest dd and I are relaxing a bit before running errands all afternoon.  She was thrilled to come home and find a box from Disney waiting for her.  She ordered her daddy Mickey ears for Christmas, complete with "Daddy" on the back.    She is being very secretive about the box and tells me I canNOT look in it.  Me thinks there is a present for me in there, too.    What a sweet girl! 

Still very excited about our WDW trip in 2010 being extended to 9 nights!    I've asked for my 2010 Passporter as a Christmas gift this year.  Can't wait to start planning out all the days, make dining reservations, etc.  I am an uber-planner, but we are choosing an extra-long vacation this time so as to take a more relaxed pace.  

Thanks to you all for the warm welcome.  You've made me feel right at home!


----------



## DVCGeek

PamelaASmith said:


> Hey!  I grew up in Normal!  My parents and brother still live there. Small world.



That's funny!

I'm currently in the air on my way to see the Mouse!!!    I've started a trip report thread on another site.  If anyone is interested, you can follow it here:

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4351

and I'll probably post links here when I add something there unless asked to cease and desist.  

Happy Mooses to all!


----------



## MommaSnowwhite

Hi Groupies!

My family is excited to say we want to be groupies and have (by some miracle) ressies for spring break!    So i have a question -  is there any special requests we should ask for (view wise)?  We will be in a 1BR villa.

We have always wanted to stay the the Lodge and can't wait!  Now I have to find the time to read this whole thread and get into the spirit!  

TIA!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
... I'm feeling the magic!
Only 4 more sleeps  We're right behind you *Inkmahm*.

Love the moose pic *twinklebug*, thanks!

* MommaSnowwhite*

Gotta run - 'Hanging of the Greens' at church this afternoon. Will check back later this evening.


----------



## blossomz

MommaSnowwhite said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> My family is excited to say we want to be groupies and have (by some miracle) ressies for spring break!    So i have a question -  is there any special requests we should ask for (view wise)?  We will be in a 1BR villa.
> 
> We have always wanted to stay the the Lodge and can't wait!  Now I have to find the time to read this whole thread and get into the spirit!
> 
> TIA!



Welcome!!!  We love new groupies round these parts!  Grab yourself a siggie and set awhile!  Best to ask for near the elevators to avoid the "dumpster view" as it is called.  Most are woods or pool views.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all

Getting ready to head over to meet friends from back home to eat lunch at LTT and stay for MVMCP.

It will be late before we get back so probably will check in tomorrow.

It is so stressful leading up to those last days before your trip, then we get here and the ahhhhhhhhh factor kicks in.  We literally were finishing packing Thurs night after all the Thanksgiving festivities were over(57 family members)

We got to see Magicalmcwho who every so often visits us here on the groupies.  He left today but we got to spend a few mins with him catching up.  He helps out WDWStar who heads up the tree swap.  Some may refer to him as Elf Jim  Really nice fellow, if any have the chance to meet him, you will have a friend for life.

Its about 72* right now, sunny and looking good for a few days.  Rain likely Wed then after cooling a bit but not bad weather afterwards for those traveling.

See ya soon
Jimmy


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Inkmahm said:


> Only 3 more sleeps until we're at VWL! I guess I need to pack...


So excited for you!  And yes you better pack!



lodgeloafer said:


> Only 9 more days till we arrive.
> 
> Has anyone used the check in online feature??? Pro and Cons???
> 
> Cant wait to get to the lodge, our home away from home.
> 
> We are bringing our laptop with us if there are any picture requests????


Hi lodgeloafer.  
Don't know about the online check-in.  We tried it and they had a hard time finding our packet so we waited just about as long.  I'm sure that is has saved time for some.



DVCGeek said:


> That's funny!
> 
> I'm currently in the air on my way to see the Mouse!!!    I've started a trip report thread on another site.  If anyone is interested, you can follow it here:
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4351
> 
> and I'll probably post links here when I add something there unless asked to cease and desist.
> 
> Happy Mooses to all!


 
Have a great trip & thanks for posting the link to your report.  I'd love to follow along!



MommaSnowwhite said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> My family is excited to say we want to be groupies and have (by some miracle) ressies for spring break!    So i have a question -  is there any special requests we should ask for (view wise)?  We will be in a 1BR villa.
> 
> We have always wanted to stay the the Lodge and can't wait!  Now I have to find the time to read this whole thread and get into the spirit!
> 
> TIA!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

I forgot to say love the moose twinklebug 



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> ... I'm feeling the magic!
> Only 4 more sleeps  We're right behind you *Inkmahm*.
> 
> Love the moose pic *twinklebug*, thanks!
> 
> * MommaSnowwhite*
> 
> Gotta run - 'Hanging of the Greens' at church this afternoon. Will check back later this evening.


 Exciting!


blossomz said:


> Welcome!!!  We love new groupies round these parts!  Grab yourself a siggie and set awhile!  Best to ask for near the elevators to avoid the "dumpster view" as it is called.  Most are woods or pool views.


We never made a room request but I can see this as being a good one and blossomz is a pro so I'd take her advice.


----------



## lisah0711

Wow!  It's amazing how many Groupies are off to WDW right now!  
Safe journeys to all and be sure and come back and tell us all about it.  

Welcome, MommaSnowWhite!  

That was a cute moose pic, twinklebug, but I hope it shook off those lights.  

lodgeloafer, let us know how the online check in works -- I'm thinking about trying it, too.  Also, if there is any trick to the free high speed internet -- do I need to bring an ethernet cable?

So many things to think about . . .


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> It feels so good being here.  Got here about 1:00, checked in and got in room right away.  We have the same room as last time, only request we made is could we possibly get  a top floor 1 bed.  Whats chances of getting same room twice in a row
> 
> Just got in from a meal at WCC.  No skillet this time for us.  Tammy and I had a chiken penne pasta with veggies and a slad to split.  DD had meatloaf and DS had a pulled pork sandwich.  All were very good.
> 
> We are in room 5523 which is in the rotunda on the lake side.  If anyone is around and wants to say hey, just give us a shout.  Love meeting groupies!



Got it!  Thanks for checking in!



MommaSnowwhite said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> My family is excited to say we want to be groupies and have (by some miracle) ressies for spring break!    So i have a question -  is there any special requests we should ask for (view wise)?  We will be in a 1BR villa.
> 
> We have always wanted to stay the the Lodge and can't wait!  Now I have to find the time to read this whole thread and get into the spirit!
> 
> TIA!



Welcome to the groupies MommaSnowwhite!    

5 more sleeps for us!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

TuckandStuiesMom said:


> Checked out the 15 day weather report and it looks like we might hit a chilly spell but it's ALL GOOD -- I'm going to jump in the pool anyways -- even if I hafta wear my winter coat coming and going!  And you know what? I'm thinking cool weather will make the fireplaces just that much more inviting!


Way to look at it positively!  Better to be chilly at WDW than at home any day!  Plus I think it's better than in July when it's so hot that you melt!



jimmytammy said:


> It feels so good being here.
> I will try to stay in touch everyday.


We appreciate that!  It's the next best thing to us being there ourselves.  Have fun on our behalf!



twinklebug said:


> Hi Groupies! It's almost time to decorate! Looks like Mr. Moose has a "head" start. (ooo.... sorry.)


Love it!



MommaSnowwhite said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> My family is excited to say we want to be groupies and have (by some miracle) ressies for spring break!    So i have a question -  is there any special requests we should ask for (view wise)?  We will be in a 1BR villa.
> 
> We have always wanted to stay the the Lodge and can't wait!  Now I have to find the time to read this whole thread and get into the spirit!
> 
> TIA!



Welcome!  Yay another groupie!  You will find this to be the friendliest place on the boards!  And yes Blossomz is right!


So jealous of all you heading out here soon!  I can make my ADR's on Saturday so we are almost down to 6 months till we head home.


----------



## MommaSnowwhite

Thanks for the warm welcome!  I am very excited that we get to stay there!


----------



## twokats

Just a few hours over 1 day and we will be on our way. 

I have already done the online checkin for both my resorts.  We will see how it goes when we get there.  It was easy to do. 

Got the bags almost totally packed.  Just a few odds and ins left and then it will be all done.  Wish I was this organized for our spring and summer trips.  I am usually still packing a few hours before we are ready to leave for the airport!!! 

See ya'll there and the one's that are left behind I promise pictures!


----------



## DVCGeek

Hi all-

some installments to my trip report:

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showpost.php?p=55161&postcount=7

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showpost.php?p=55162&postcount=8

and just BTW, from my LV' studio's balcony here in BLT, you can see our Lodge off in the distance across Bay Lake!  WL was the stop before ours on ME, so we were sorta' there earlier today.  (Err, it's almost 2 AM!    Guess it was YESTERDAY at this point!)

Here is a (slightly zoomed) pic essentially straight ahead from my balcony:  (Exclusive groupie content so far; not yet released in my main TR!)


----------



## wildernessDad

10 days!

Congrats to all who are there or are leaving soon!


----------



## Dizny Dad

As DiznyDi said this AM - only three sleeps left! 

I think she means three catnaps; sleep will reoccur sometime around Friday or Saturday, once she is snuggled up in the villa bed.  I, on the other hand, am sleeping just fine, and will sleep on the plane, too; somebody has to.

*jimmytammie* - hold down the Lodge 'till we all get in there!  

Looking forward to the Groupie Meet & White Moose!


----------



## jimmytammy

A big WELCOME to all the new groupies!!

Got to stay for the whole MVMCP last night.  It was great!  They no longer have Jungle Cruise or Country Bears open during this, but Hall of Presidents is open which used to not be on special nights.  Rode the new Space Mt.  It seems a little less rough than before.  They load you a little different now.  Also have gates up instead of standing exposed to the track.  Cars are new, more leg room, still single seats.  Also, line area has games like the old Asteroids that 3 can play together for a score. Pretty neat pass the time.

Heading over to Chef Mickeys at 11 for late breakfast.  Meeting a friend who works at the Lodge.  Not sure what park we are going to this afternoon.  Going to see if we can con him in to going with us. 

Promise I will get pics up eventually.


----------



## mickeymorse

A very delinquent hello from someone who has been MIA for a too long. Its been so long the latest version is 71 pages already.
  To everyone at the Lodge or on their way shortly, have a wonderful time. Still no Christmas trip for us yet. We are going in January for marathon weekend. It's going to be our 1st time adults only. 4 nights without the children and DxDDP to boot. The kids get to come in March when we will be down for a week. That eats up most of our pts for 2010.
  Looking forward to your pics JT.  

Oh yeah, after getting a beautiful 2 bedroom last Jan on the 5th floor, we got to enjoy a week in Aug with the.......you guessed it, dumpster view. For as much time as we spent in our room, it wasn't so bad. The walk was the worst thing. That hallway never seemed so long before. I requested near the elevators for this next trip. After running the race, I really don't feel like hiking too far to the room. I guess that's the down side to staying in a studio, the dedicated ones are at the end of the hall. 

Hope everyone has a great moosie meet. And look forward to hearing about it. I promise to not be as delinquent from now on. I know the groupies are a forgiving bunch 

Rob


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> I promise pictures!


Glad to hear that.  We will hold you to it!



jimmytammy said:


> Rode the new Space Mt.  It seems a little less rough than before.  They load you a little different now.  Also have gates up instead of standing exposed to the track.  Cars are new, more leg room, still single seats.  Also, line area has games like the old Asteroids that 3 can play together for a score. Pretty neat pass the time.



Glad to hear it's not as rough.  I haven't been able to ride it in forever because of my back.  Now I have some hope!

Mickeymorse - great to hear from you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks for the report on SM!  I'm going to be at MK on the 12th with someone who loves SM, (and others who can't go on it) but needs a "buddy" and I'm game at least for one time!

It's hard to wait until December 12th when we're checking into VWL!  It does help to read this thread and anticipate!

Bobbi


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello, my fellow groupies.

I just wanted to pop in to say that I just got off of the phone with Disney mail order.  Bottom line is that I might not get the Wilderness Lodge luggage tags before my trip, even if I had them air mailed.  I have two, so my daughter will just have to make due with her own tag.    I'll have to grab some while I am there.  See below.

But the real reason I wanted to pop in was to say that I received confirmation that resort-specific items will be removed from the resorts and will no longer be sold.  She did say that deluxe resorts, such as Wilderness Lodge, will have SOME resort-specific items, but the number of items will be reduced.  She did mention that they will still sell resort-specific pins, so that was good to hear.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

DG & JT - Thanks for the live updates!

Welcome back MM.

 19 Days for us


----------



## blossomz

WD-Glad you were able to get through to mail order...I can't believe they won't have much for resort specific.  Hmm..if you see something we should purchase before they vanish...make sure to let us know please!!!  Thanks..


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> I received confirmation that resort-specific items will be removed from the resorts and will no longer be sold.  She did say that deluxe resorts, such as Wilderness Lodge, will have SOME resort-specific items, but the number of items will be reduced.  She did mention that they will still sell resort-specific pins, so that was good to hear.



That's so sad. I'm sure we'll still see WL totem poles, snowglobes etc, but by removing the resort-specific merchandise it feels as though they're making the stores more generic. To me there will be less of a draw into the stores. Sort of the "you've seen one, you've seen them all" feel the disney stores in the malls have. 

Beating DiznyDad to the punch today: *3 days to go!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

twinklebug said:


> . . . . . . . . .
> Beating DiznyDad to the punch today: *3 days to go!*



get ready, get set . . .


----------



## twokats

We have less than 7 hrs til we leave for DFW airport to head for the World!! 

Gotta try and get some sleep.


----------



## DVCGeek

wildernessDad said:


> But the real reason I wanted to pop in was to say that I received confirmation that resort-specific items will be removed from the resorts and will no longer be sold.  She did say that deluxe resorts, such as Wilderness Lodge, will have SOME resort-specific items, but the number of items will be reduced.



OH NO!  That's terrible.    I love resort specific stuff.  At least deluxes will still have some.  UGH.

Well- if anyone wants it- a link to Monday's live trip report from me:

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showpost.php?p=55256&postcount=20

Now I'm getting pretty tired.  Off to bed momentarily.


----------



## Dizny Dad

And in the low light of the early morning, a small voice whispers "two sleeps to go".  Turning, I see two eyeballs peering out from under the down comforter, and then a smile appears.  She is the sunrise of my days.  

twinklebug, twokats, et al:

I can feel the excitement build . . closer . . closer . . closer . . .

jimmytammy: save some for us all 'till we get there!

DVCGeek: Sleep at home!

wildernessDad:  Thanks for the reports; it helps in building up the excitement!

bobbiwoz: Ten more sleeps?  Hope they are sound ones, but I suspect the last few may be like DiznyDi's - catnaps at best.


----------



## eliza61

Since I'm a day late....

[*The holiday tree located in front of Disney's Contemporary Resort is the tallest Christmas tree on property.  It stands 70 feet high and is decorated with approximately 77,000 clear mini-lights.*

*The largest Christmas wreath at WDW is 25ft in Diameter.  It's located on the Cirque du Soleil building in Downtown Disney.*

Folks heading down soon take lots of holiday pictures.  I would love to see the decorations.


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm down to single digits!!! 9 days to go!!!!!

Now where is that dance thread...


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi everyone....enjoying reading TR's and seeing pics !   Counting down to when I leave for WDW on Dec 12 !!!  

Wildernessdad....definitely a major bummer about the resort specific items !!!   I'll need to start stocking up on stuff for sure !  

Twinklebug...loved the moose pic !

Jimmytammy...thanks for the update on Space Mtn.   Really looking forward to riding again !

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.   I got to spend 4 days with my daughter who came home from FSU so I barely got on the computer as I was doing lots of holiday stuff with the family.   I really meant to pop on here and wish u all a nice holiday.   

eliza...very cool about the Contemp tree.  I will try and take as many holiday photos as possible.  I only have 4 nights so gotta cram lots into those day !


Maria---> wishing I was in WARM FL right now !


----------



## TuckandStuiesMom

*SO Happy for everybody's good news, trip reports, countdowns, etc!​*


----------



## bonrea

VWL is now our favorite place to stay.   We spent the week of October, 25th 2009 there and loved it.  We love the quiet of the forest setting, and the convenience of the boats to the MK.  The boats are faster than the busses and drop you off right at the front gate.  The food in the restaurants was great The whole lodge setting is just perfect.

Check out our trip reports on our Website.  The link is in our signature.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

DVC Geek- Enjoying your live reports. Thanks for taking the time to do them.

2Kats, Diz Dad & Diz Di and Wilderness Dad - Have a great time on your upcoming trips. We'll be a couple of weeks behind you.

Eliza - I am not positive but I thought I heard on the Behind the Magic Holiday Show that a new wreath for this year has surpassed the one at Cirque. A Mickey Ear wreath hanging from the side of the Contemporary facing BLT. I recorded the show so I will try and double check and make sure I am not giving out bad trivia info


----------



## horselover

My stomach is in knots today. It's not looking good for our trip, at least for me anyway. It's looking more & more likely that peace for my sister will be very, very soon. My mom thinks it might be today, but then again she's said that every day for the last 2 wks.  DH & the boys will go anyway without me. I can't do that to them. The boys would be devastated. We've been looking forward to this trip for over a yr. Hopefully I'll be able to join them for at least a couple of days.


----------



## lisah0711

horselover said:


> My stomach is in knots today. It's not looking good for our trip, at least for me anyway. It's looking more & more likely that peace for my sister will be very, very soon. My mom thinks it might be today, but then again she's said that every day for the last 2 wks.  DH & the boys will go anyway without me. I can't do that to them. The boys would be devastated. We've been looking forward to this trip for over a yr. Hopefully I'll be able to join them for at least a couple of days.



, horselover.  I will keep you and your family in my thoughts.  I hope that you can join your family for at least a few days no matter what happens.


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> My stomach is in knots today. It's not looking good for our trip, at least for me anyway. It's looking more & more likely that peace for my sister will be very, very soon. My mom thinks it might be today, but then again she's said that every day for the last 2 wks.  DH & the boys will go anyway without me. I can't do that to them. The boys would be devastated. We've been looking forward to this trip for over a yr. Hopefully I'll be able to join them for at least a couple of days.



Oh Julie.... I'm so sorry!
Big hugs to you and your family Prayers are being sent heavenward for your sisters eternal peace.
Keep us informed. We care.
Di


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie

I feel so very sad for you and your family.  We will send up prayers on your behalf, for your mom and your sister.  May you all find comfort and peace through His strength.


----------



## tea pot

horselover said:


> My stomach is in knots today. It's not looking good for our trip, at least for me anyway. It's looking more & more likely that peace for my sister will be very, very soon. My mom thinks it might be today, but then again she's said that every day for the last 2 wks.  DH & the boys will go anyway without me. I can't do that to them. The boys would be devastated. We've been looking forward to this trip for over a yr. Hopefully I'll be able to join them for at least a couple of days.



Oh horselover, so sorry for you, your sister and your family. Prayers for the peace that only he can give. You are in our thoughts


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> My stomach is in knots today. It's not looking good for our trip, at least for me anyway. It's looking more & more likely that peace for my sister will be very, very soon. My mom thinks it might be today, but then again she's said that every day for the last 2 wks.  DH & the boys will go anyway without me. I can't do that to them. The boys would be devastated. We've been looking forward to this trip for over a yr. Hopefully I'll be able to join them for at least a couple of days.



I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. Hopefully you'll still make it to Disney to be with your family.


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover & anniversary guy:

How sad it is to hear the news; how hard it is to live it I'm sure.  We certainly will interrupt Heaven by lifting your sister up to Him and asking for His comfort for you all.  

The outpouring of love and concern you receive from this thread is evidence that there are those that care, even in the face of never meeting you.  And for those that have, for those that can see your face in their minds, we join together to lift you up and help you carry this burden.

Please let us know when you can how you are.  We do indeed care.


----------



## jimmytammy

Getting flat screens as I write!!!!


----------



## lodgeloafer

7 days and counting 

Can it be true that the lodge will have flat screen TVs?  Thanks Jimmytammy for the news.  Can't wait to see them when we arrive.  JimmyTammy hope you are having a great time.  Hopefully my husband and I will bump into some groupies.  I have been on and off this thread for a long time, but it would be nice to have faces with names.


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> My stomach is in knots today. It's not looking good for our trip, at least for me anyway. It's looking more & more likely that peace for my sister will be very, very soon. My mom thinks it might be today, but then again she's said that every day for the last 2 wks.  DH & the boys will go anyway without me. I can't do that to them. The boys would be devastated. We've been looking forward to this trip for over a yr. Hopefully I'll be able to join them for at least a couple of days.



Sending you and your family all my love today horselover.  Please remember that your groupie friends are pretty much like the WL, we're here quietly sending you our prayers and good thoughts.   
Please take a moment to take care of yourself.

Eliza


----------



## Dizny Dad

lodgeloafer said:


> . . . . . . .  Hopefully my husband and I will bump into some groupies. . . . .



Don't just bump in - make it happen!  We want to see you!


----------



## wildernessDad

horselover, I am sorry to hear about your sister.  I hope that you all find the strength to continue.  It's good that your DH and boys will go and I hope that you will be able to join them.



horselover said:


> My stomach is in knots today. It's not looking good for our trip, at least for me anyway. It's looking more & more likely that peace for my sister will be very, very soon. My mom thinks it might be today, but then again she's said that every day for the last 2 wks.  DH & the boys will go anyway without me. I can't do that to them. The boys would be devastated. We've been looking forward to this trip for over a yr. Hopefully I'll be able to join them for at least a couple of days.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> My stomach is in knots today. It's not looking good for our trip, at least for me anyway. It's looking more & more likely that peace for my sister will be very, very soon. My mom thinks it might be today, but then again she's said that every day for the last 2 wks.  DH & the boys will go anyway without me. I can't do that to them. The boys would be devastated. We've been looking forward to this trip for over a yr. Hopefully I'll be able to join them for at least a couple of days.



Thinking of you and your family in this difficult time.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> My stomach is in knots today. It's not looking good for our trip, at least for me anyway. It's looking more & more likely that peace for my sister will be very, very soon. My mom thinks it might be today, but then again she's said that every day for the last 2 wks.  DH & the boys will go anyway without me. I can't do that to them. The boys would be devastated. We've been looking forward to this trip for over a yr. Hopefully I'll be able to join them for at least a couple of days.


Oh Horselover I am so sorry.  Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.    I hope you will be able to join your DH and boys.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bonrea said:


> VWL is now our favorite place to stay.   We spent the week of October, 25th 2009 there and loved it.  We love the quiet of the forest setting, and the convenience of the boats to the MK.  The boats are faster than the busses and drop you off right at the front gate.  The food in the restaurants was great The whole lodge setting is just perfect.
> 
> Check out our trip reports on our Website.  The link is in our signature.




Welcome to the friendliest thread on the boards!  Glad you loved your stay at our home.


----------



## jimmytammy

Deevey See in disguise as Eunice McGuilicutty, saw her on Main St, though in denial she did ask how I recognized her, told her I have keen eye for celebrities




Fireworks near Hall of Presidents




The castle in icicle glow


----------



## jimmytammy

the kids at Chef Mickey




Tammy with the kids and Pluto




All of us goofin' around




Our little tree


----------



## jimmytammy

We went to Epcot earlier.  Got to ride Test Track, Mission Space(chicken version) Journey Into Imagination, and Living with the Land.  Also had Ice Cream.  Got a 6:10 at Artist Point, 1st time ever eating there.  

Got some shots of VWL today so will try to post soon.

My parents are flying in tomorrow til Sun.  Looking forward to a few days with them.  My mom has always wanted to see CP at Epcot so we made sure to get a dinner package for that.

Will post again soon!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Jimmy for your TR and pics. Love your little tree!
Can't wait to see the castle 'up close and personal'.

...only 2 more sleeps....


----------



## blossomz

Horselover...more thoughts and prayers to you...

JT...keep those trip reports and photos coming!  Flat screens!!  Hooray!


----------



## DVCGeek

DisneyNutzy said:


> A Mickey Ear wreath hanging from the side of the Contemporary facing BLT.



I think you are referring to this little Mickey I can just see the edge of from my room's balcony:






and here is a closeup of me under it over on the deck that the BLT Sky Bridge connects to the contemporary's 4th floor at:






BTW, it also lights up (sorry my camera isn't the best at night...  Pretty new 10MP, too.  Grrr!):


----------



## DVCGeek

Dizny Dad said:


> DVCGeek: Sleep at home!



You have a good point there...  

---------

Got two new posts in my live trip report:

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showpost.php?p=55338&postcount=25

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showpost.php?p=55339&postcount=26

---------

Need to try and catch up with other things here (but not tonight)- sorry to hear it sounds like some people are having some bad news in their families...     HL - my hopes and prayers are with you that your family will be comforted and things work out through this difficult time.  I also hope you can enjoy at least some of your trip.

It's much smaller in scope than yours, but one potentially bad thing that I mentioned in my TR- found out the division I work for is being sold off to another company, hopefully to be finalized in mid-Jan.    We'll see how that pans out...  Supposedly everyone is expected to be offered comparable positions in the new entity.  Certainly hope that is the case but I'm gonna' try not to think about it now and let it ruin my trip; I'm here with the Mouse = insta-therapy for potentially frightening news!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DVCGeek said:


> . . . .  the division I work for is being sold off to another company, hopefully to be finalized in mid-Jan.    We'll see how that pans out...  Supposedly everyone is expected to be offered comparable positions in the new entity.  Certainly hope that is the case but I'm gonna' try not to think about it now and let it ruin my trip; I'm here with the Mouse = insta-therapy for potentially frightening news!



It has been said - Happiest Place On Earth!


----------



## wildernessDad

8...


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Horselover*...so sorry to hear about your sister.  My heart goes out to you and your family.  I know how difficult a time like this can be.  Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.   Just know we're all here thinking of you.  




*DVCGeek*....so sorry about the impending news about your work.  Try and put some of that stress on the back burner for now and enjoy your trip.  WDW really can help when you get to feeling down.  Fingers crossed for you.  And I LOVE LOVE your pics !  Was that Mickey wreath always there at the Contemporary ?   I've been to WDW several times during the holidays but just don't remember it ?  I'll be going over to check it out in a week and a half !



*Jimmytammy*....love your TR updates and pics too !  What great pics of you and the family and your tree is adorable !   May I ask....about Mission Space ride.  What is the chicken side like ?  I haven't done either (been afraid of being claustrophic/nauseous).  Just curious because I'd love to check it out.  

PS : Does anyone know how long it takes to get an order from Photopass from the time you order it ?  I won't be back from WDW until Dec 16.....wanted to order prints/holiday cards to send to family but just don't think I'll have the time before Christmas ?   Anyone know ?  Thanks. 


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Think I just answered my own question in regards to the Photopass holiday cards.  I went and checked out the "help" section of the Photopass website (wow...what a novel idea on my part  )

So here is what I found (I'm assuming there's an option for express mail ?) :


> Disney's PhotoPrints and PhotoCards are typically processed within 2 business days. This also includes the 5"x7" + magnet, 5"x7" + luggage tag and 5"x7" + set of 20 stickers packages. As soon as an order has been processed, it is shipped using the shipping method requested during checkout.





Maria


----------



## bobbiwoz

Just did on line checkin for the December 12 start of our VWL December vacation!


----------



## horselover

Morning all.  Thanks so much for everyone's prayers & good thoughts.  It helps more than you know.        It was a long night last night, but Dsis is still fighting.  She has a very high fever though & very labored breathing.   Dmom wants me to go on the trip anyway.  I think she's afraid DH won't be able to handle the boys without me!        We'll see what happens.  I could always fly back.  I just feel weird leaving at a time like this.

Thanks for the pics JT.  I needed that!


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> Morning all.  Thanks so much for everyone's prayers & good thoughts.  It helps more than you know.        It was a long night last night, but Dsis is still fighting.  She has a very high fever though & very labored breathing.   Dmom wants me to go on the trip anyway.  I think she's afraid DH won't be able to handle the boys without me!        We'll see what happens.  I could always fly back.  I just feel weird leaving at a time like this.



 I don't know what to say - it's one of the hardest decisions of our lives to leave sick ones behind, but then we need to cherish every single day of our own and our children's lives. Listen close to your heart. It sounds like your family will support you whatever you choose & I'm sure your sister would too.

 HUGE s


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie
Sending up prayer to help your decision a bit easier.  God will see you through it all.

Maria
The green team is mild in comparison to the orange.  It is a bit close inside, but I find if I focus on the screen, it makes it easier.  I dont consider myself claustrophobic, but tight places dont serve me well, and knowing MS doesnt last long helps.  You may be in the capsule ride time 5 mins, Tammy thinks less time.  The ride itself is pretty mild on green side.  I would talk to the person who seats you 1st and you can always opt out at that point.


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> Morning all.  Thanks so much for everyone's prayers & good thoughts.  It helps more than you know.        It was a long night last night, but Dsis is still fighting.  She has a very high fever though & very labored breathing.   Dmom wants me to go on the trip anyway.  I think she's afraid DH won't be able to handle the boys without me!        We'll see what happens.  I could always fly back.  I just feel weird leaving at a time like this.
> 
> Thanks for the pics JT.  I needed that!


My guess is that your sister would want you to go to Disney with your family.

When my dad was in the hospital and I thought getting better, I went to florida for a business meeting.  the first morning I was there I checked with my mom and she told me the doctor said my dad had only about 2 weeks to live.  We knew he had terminal cancer but that wasn't what he was in the hosital for.  DH and I got on the next plane home.  When I got to the hospital, my dad was sitting up in bed and looked at me to say "you don't belong here.  Get your *** back to Florida."  

Seems his regular doc said he wasn't on his death bed yet and it was safe for me to leave.  I'd missed the whole business meeting by then but I was able to do the vacation part of the trip with DH back in Florida.

Anyway, your sister probably wouldn't want you to stay home.  You're right, if the worst happens, you can always get a flight home. Airlines are great about fitting you in when there is an emergency.

Good luck, we're still praying for you.


----------



## Inkmahm

By the way, we're in the air and about half an hour away from landing in Orlando.


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . .    We'll see what happens.  I could always fly back.  I just feel weird leaving at a time like this . . . . .



What ever you decide, don't second guess yourself and punish yourself after.  Your first decision is the right one.  And again, you all are in DiznyDi & Dizny Dad's prayers.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Finally posting a few pictures from our Nov trip to the world.  I've debated about doing a separate trip report and still might but thought for the moment I'd share a bit here.  Just a forewarning in case you see these somewhere else!  

We were at BWV for the first two nights and I already posted a few from there but thought I'd share a couple more before I move on to the lodge.  We had a beautifully redone 1BR boardwalk view.  

Twilight from our balcony.






And a sunset picture from a walk around Crescent Lake.






This was the last weekend of food and wine.  Here's a little unexpected gem of a food item from San Paulo.  Cracked us up - ceviche with popcorn!  






Epcot was very busy but we really enjoyed the F&W and will be back again!!!!!

Sunday we moved over to our 2BR lock off at VWL.  It was our first stay in the Villas section although when we used to stay at the WL we usually used the Villas pool so we felt right at home.  I had requested a room close to the elevators b/c of mom in the wheelchair and pushing it over carpet feels like the brakes are on.  I was happy with what we got - 3rd floor in the wing back towards the lodge looking out towards the walkway and buses.
















The first evening there I made it a point to get some pictures around the lodge.

At the pool:






In the main lodge:































Finally - for those of you already there or heading down shortly - a couple from MVMCP.  We went the first night they started the party (Tue).  It rained from 6:30 right up until the _minute_ the fireworks started.  We literally walked up to the front of the castle 4 minutes before the show.  One of the benefits of sticking it out at WDW thru the rain!!!!











More to come at a later time.........


----------



## bonrea

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We were at BWV for the first two nights and I already posted a few from there but thought I'd share a couple more before I move on to the lodge.  We had a beautifully redone 1BR boardwalk view.



Fantiatic picutres KAT4DISNEY!!!  Love them!

What was your room number at BWV?


----------



## horselover

My sister is finally at peace.  She passed away this afternoon.  May God bless her.

I have no idea what's going on  with the trip on my end.  I may or may not go for a few days, but I'm very sorry to say you shouldn't count on us for the groupie meet.  I'm so, so sad about that.  Another time.

Thank you all for your good wishes & prayers.


----------



## blossomz

I'm so sorry Horselover.  My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## cheer4bison

Wow, Kat4Disney!  Those pictures are absolutely stunning.  How did you get such wonderful light levels in your indoor WL shots?  

Thanks so much for sharing these beautiful images.


----------



## cheer4bison

My deepest sympathies to your family, Horselover.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## DiznyDi

Julie, 
DH and I extend our heartfelt sympathies to you and will continue to lift your family up in prayer as you face the difficult days ahead.

We'll miss you at the meet, but look forward to a future meeting at another time. God's peace be with you.

Di


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie

We are so sorry for your loss.  Continuing prayers for you and your family for comfort and peace.  We completely understand about the meet.


----------



## jimmytammy

Us in front of the Epcot Christmas topiaries.


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

The little tree I mentioned in an earlier post at the 5th floor




The new flatscreen and cabinet in the living area.  The cabinet I think was a current one, just altered, no longer with pullout doors.




The new flatscreen an cabinet in the bedroom.  This is a new cabinet.




Took this after Artist Point, should have done before, less the 10 lbs gained


----------



## jimmytammy

Hung round the Lodge all day and it was wonderful.  Picked up parents from airport, got them settled, went to Ohana to eat.  Back in room, Casey is a bit unsettled so taking him to arcade, then slumber time in room 5523, ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

horselover - so sorry about your sister--praying for you and your family


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So sorry to hear about your sister Horselover.  I know situations like this cause mixed feelings.  The one you love is no longer suffering but at the same time you'll miss them terribly.  Best thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bonrea said:


> Fantiatic picutres KAT4DISNEY!!!  Love them!
> 
> What was your room number at BWV?



Thanks!  The room number was:






It was located on the lobby level just above the general store. 



cheer4bison said:


> Wow, Kat4Disney!  Those pictures are absolutely stunning.  How did you get such wonderful light levels in your indoor WL shots?
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing these beautiful images.



Thank you!  So glad you enjoyed them!

With the WL shots I was using my DSLR (Sony A850) and shooting in raw format.  This allowed me to bring out some of the details in post processing that otherwise get hidden in shadows.  I do sometimes just use the dynamic range available in the camera with jpg shots and it does a pretty good job too - just didn't on these particular ones.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for all the updates jimmytammy and DVCGeek!  I'm still in a bit of lodge withdrawl - especially after spending time going thru the pictures I took.  Your pictures and reports keep me feeling like I'm there.



jimmytammy said:


> Rode the new Space Mt.  It seems a little less rough than before.  They load you a little different now.  Also have gates up instead of standing exposed to the track.  Cars are new, more leg room, still single seats.  Also, line area has games like the old Asteroids that 3 can play together for a score. Pretty neat pass the time.



Which side of SM did you ride?  They were doing a soft opening when we were there so we jumped in line.  No fast passes and the stand by was around 40 minutes but since we hadn't been able to ride in May either we decided to wait.  The left side was open and IMO it was just as rough as before - and honestly I almost thought it was rougher in a couple of spots.   



wildernessDad said:


> But the real reason I wanted to pop in was to say that I received confirmation that resort-specific items will be removed from the resorts and will no longer be sold.  She did say that deluxe resorts, such as Wilderness Lodge, will have SOME resort-specific items, but the number of items will be reduced.  She did mention that they will still sell resort-specific pins, so that was good to hear.



That is such a bummer!  I knew I should have made the time to go back to the store and pick up a couple of items I saw as I wandered thru.  Just didn't know where I'd pack them for the trip home.  I don't understand the rational and hope it will change.  As more unique items have disappeared so has the merchandise $$$$'s that Disney gets from me.  More left in my pocket I guess.


----------



## Granny

Julie...I've been away from the boards a bit and am just now catching up.  May God bless you and your family during these hard days.  You are in our prayers as well.


----------



## Granny

Kathy...those are really some stunning pictures.  Thanks so much for sharing them.

Jimmy...that tree in your villa looks familiar.  Is it Jim's?  Looks like the one we had three years ago in the tree sharing program.  A great tree, beautifully adorned and Jim was such a nice man to correspond with (we were the last ones to use the tree and sent it back to him).

All other Groupies, I hope your Christmas season is off to a great start.  I don't post here as often as I'd like but the enthusiasm and good feelings of the people here are always balm for the soul...much like our beloved Lodge itself.  I guess that shouldn't be a surprise with our common bond of affinity for a beautiful place in central Florida.


----------



## DVCGeek

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Finally posting a few pictures from our Nov trip to the world.



AWESEOME pics!  Your camera seems a lot happier indoors and at night than mine.  What I was focusing on was ~10 MP, use traditional AA batts (for swapability on the fly) and optical image stabilization.  Oh well, maybe I should have prioritized differently!  Oh well.  Usually I'm pretty happy with it.  

As for my trip- today I was one of the 4 contestants in the Jepordy style gameshow @ WHW!    You can see a pic in my latest TR installment-

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showpost.php?p=55384&postcount=32


----------



## DVCGeek

HL- sorry for your loss.  GL moving forward; even when it's expected it isn't easy...


----------



## lodgeloafer

Horselover 

Sorry to hear about your sister, remember she is in a better place now.  It always seems hard the for the ones left behind, but she is not suffering and at peace now.  If you can get away a few days I would try, spend some happy time with your family.


----------



## wildernessDad

horselover, sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## DiznyDi

OK Groupies, We're off!

Safe travels to those heading to the Lodge  or those who unfortunately may be headed home 

Thanks *Kathy* for those beautiful pictures!

 *Home Muushka!* Can't wait to read all about your fabulous cruise!

For those planning to attend the meet, not to worry, *Dizny Dad* packed the mints 

Di


----------



## Inkmahm

Horselover- so sorry to hear about your sister.  She's in our prayers, as are you and your family.

We arrived yesterday to beautiful weather and a great room at VWL. We're on the first floor on the end of the building facing the lodge. Couldn't get any closer to the lodge or the parking lot!  Nice woods view.

It rained last night and is cloudy today, may have more rain later. Still, we're here!!!  yay!  

Yesterday we did downtown disney to scope out the store for the sale on Sat morning.  Dinner at Jiko- yum.  Just had my leftover steak for breakfast.
Today is animal kingdom and then the  MVMCP tonight.  I hope the weather olds out!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kat

We rode the left side.  I think the new cars may have been the only thing that made it feel a wee bit smoother.  After riding we sorta analyzed it with two friends.  They felt the same.  Still too bumpy for someone with back or neck issues, for sure.  I know people love that ride, but it has never been a must do for me.

Granny

That tree belongs to us.  You probably recognize some of the ornaments.  Jim(magicalmcwho) has given us ornaments as a gift to adorn our tree over a couple of trips.  We are fortunately going to be sharing with a groupie, DizneyNutzy, later on.

Today we are headed to HS, eat at 50s, do some rides and attractions, Mom wants to go to Basin to get gifts.  We were hoping to switch our CP dinner package to today and could have done but will still be charged for Fri CPDP Fri rain 100% chance.  I just hate it for my folks as that was primary reason for coming on this trip.


----------



## twinklebug

*Julie*,  Keeping you and your family in my thoughts.

*Jimmy* - loving those pics!

*Ink* - We'll be joining you soon! If you're in the room I think you are, Beware those cowbells outside the arcade - they'll get to you fast.

*Kathy* - Amazing pics! You put my Kodak to shame and/or I need so much more practice with the camera. 

EEK time to leave!  - I still have to finish packing and pick up the kids. We'll have to make a 1 night layover at ASMo (values are a new experience for us) and then we switch to "home" for the remaining 3 nights. I considered bringing it, but after this morning's work experience my laptop is NOT coming with us. We just can't get out of town fast enough! I'll try the browser on my phone - not sure if I can post or not  (know what site/thread I have booked as my home page? hehe)






 <- caraboo or reindeer? ... or... maybe a moose.


----------



## DVCGeek

Hi gang- I started a You Tube account and posted two video clips I shot during MVMCP of one of the dance parties on Dec. 1st; additional text and embedded views are now in my TR @:

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showpost.php?p=55398&postcount=33

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showpost.php?p=55408&postcount=34


----------



## DisneyNutzy

horselover said:


> My sister is finally at peace.  She passed away this afternoon.  May God bless her.
> 
> I have no idea what's going on  with the trip on my end.  I may or may not go for a few days, but I'm very sorry to say you shouldn't count on us for the groupie meet.  I'm so, so sad about that.  Another time.
> 
> Thank you all for your good wishes & prayers.




Julie,

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## wildernessDad

7...


----------



## wildernessDad

I can't believe it's been 2.5 hours between posts here.  So, I'll go again!

My fellow groupies, it's hitting me hard today.  The anticipation about being in our beloved Lodge with my grand daughter, is sending me through the roof!

My daughter called me to tell me that my grand daughter asked if she would see grand dad and asked if we were going on the train (the MK train).  My daughter said yes, and my grand daughter said that she wanted to hold the tickets.  She thinks tickets are required to get on the train!  Cute!  The weather guesstimates look decent, so it will be a very very happy time, if all goes according to plan of course.

My grand daughter loves trains and cars and hates hats!  I hope she can tolerate her grand father in a hat at WDW.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Granny
> 
> That tree belongs to us.  You probably recognize some of the ornaments.  Jim(magicalmcwho) has given us ornaments as a gift to adorn our tree over a couple of trips.  We are fortunately going to be sharing with a groupie, DizneyNutzy, later on.



Thanks, I couldn't remember Jim's screen name.  Your tree looks great and I'm not surprised to hear you are generously sharing your tree with others. 


Kathy...if you don't mind my asking, what kind of camera do you use?  I know that good pictures are mostly the result of someone who knows what they're doing, but those are really spectacular results especially at night.  We're looking for a camera so I thought I'd ask.

To all Groupies at WDW (and those still counting down), have a magical time at the happiest place on earth!


----------



## bonrea

Granny said:


> Kathy...if you don't mind my asking, what kind of camera do you use?  I know that good pictures are mostly the result of someone who knows what they're doing, but those are really spectacular results especially at night.  We're looking for a camera so I thought I'd ask.



I have to agree!  That must be some special camera.  Do Tell!


----------



## jimmytammy

Back in the room.  Just let Casey swim after a short day at HS.  Walts Dream, Little Mermaid, the place where you walk off the Backlot Tour where all the costumes are, thats all we accomplished

But my parents are having trouble with legs.  So we get done what we can, without pushing limits, not worth it.  It amazes me my dad gets accomplished on a construction site what he does for a 78 yr old, but this tuckers him out.  

I am just glad they are here, and enjoying the relaxing times.

Mom wants to go to DTD later, which wears me out

Saw Dan Murphy today at 50s PTC.  Many of you old timers(long been around DISers) may have remembered seeing his posts.  He is a very nice guy, and it was good seeing him again.


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> ..
> Saw Dan Murphy today at 50s PTC.  Many of you old timers(long been around DISers) may have remembered seeing his posts.  He is a very nice guy, and it was good seeing him again.



Yes, he's quite a guy, knows lots of disers!!! Met him along with Simba's mom one year for a Flower Power Concert at Epcot!

Bobbi

PS. Wilderness Dad...I love reading about your anticipation of enjoying your family at WDW....soon, so soon!!!  Our family's countdown to be together, DGC with DGP ends right after Christmas, we're meeting in Melrose MA, and then we countdown together to January 6th, when we'll be together at BLT!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> My sister is finally at peace.  She passed away this afternoon.  May God bless her.
> 
> I have no idea what's going on  with the trip on my end.  I may or may not go for a few days, but I'm very sorry to say you shouldn't count on us for the groupie meet.  I'm so, so sad about that.  Another time.
> 
> Thank you all for your good wishes & prayers.



Horselover I am so sorry.  You and your family will be in my family's prayers.    I hope you know how much we all care about you here and we wish you and your family the best and hope that you can find comfort in knowing that she is now free of pain and her struggles.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Kathy, JT and DVCgeek thanks for the beautiful pictures and TR's!  Kathy we still haven't been able to cancel our trip to BWV in Feb since we can't sell the reservation yet.  Seeing those pictures makes me want to be able to still go!


----------



## blossomz

Hi groupies down home!  Can't thank you enough for all of the great photos and videos.  But thats what groupies do right?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Kathy...those are really some stunning pictures.  Thanks so much for sharing them.



Thanks Granny!



DVCGeek said:


> AWESEOME pics!  Your camera seems a lot happier indoors and at night than mine.  What I was focusing on was ~10 MP, use traditional AA batts (for swapability on the fly) and optical image stabilization.  Oh well, maybe I should have prioritized differently!  Oh well.  Usually I'm pretty happy with it.



Thank you very much DVCGeek.  DSLR's b/c of their larger sensors are able to do better in low light.  With a simple tripod you probably would be able to do very well with your camera.  Just set the ISO low and keep it steady.  



DiznyDi said:


> Thanks *Kathy* for those beautiful pictures!



Thanks DiznyDi and have a great trip!




twinklebug said:


> *Kathy* - Amazing pics! You put my Kodak to shame and/or I need so much more practice with the camera.
> 
> EEK time to leave!  - I still have to finish packing and pick up the kids. We'll have to make a 1 night layover at ASMo (values are a new experience for us) and then we switch to "home" for the remaining 3 nights. I considered bringing it, but after this morning's work experience my laptop is NOT coming with us. We just can't get out of town fast enough! I'll try the browser on my phone - not sure if I can post or not  (know what site/thread I have booked as my home page? hehe)



Thank you!  I'm happy the pictures are being enjoyed!

Hope you've had safe travels and a great trip!  I'll be interested to hear about ASMO.  I was just looking at booking a value for a couple of nights after a conference I have in Feb.  Used to stay at Dixie Landings and haven't done a value before either.



Granny said:


> Kathy...if you don't mind my asking, what kind of camera do you use?  I know that good pictures are mostly the result of someone who knows what they're doing, but those are really spectacular results especially at night.  We're looking for a camera so I thought I'd ask.





bonrea said:


> I have to agree!  That must be some special camera.  Do Tell!



Those shots were with the Sony Alpha A850 full frame DSLR.  It's my new baby in my photography hobby.  I have been using the Sony A700 for the past couple of years which has many similar capabilities.  It is a crop sensor camera so it would require an even wider angle lens to get many of the same views.  If a DSLR is what your looking for the new Sony A500 and A550 seem to have even better low light capabilities and might be something to consider.  These were all handheld but I also took many with a tripod.  That's one of the best ways tools get shots in and around the lodge.



jimmytammy said:


> Kat
> 
> We rode the left side.  I think the new cars may have been the only thing that made it feel a wee bit smoother.  After riding we sorta analyzed it with two friends.  They felt the same.  Still too bumpy for someone with back or neck issues, for sure.  I know people love that ride, but it has never been a must do for me.
> 
> Today we are headed to HS, eat at 50s, do some rides and attractions, Mom wants to go to Basin to get gifts.  We were hoping to switch our CP dinner package to today and could have done but will still be charged for Fri CPDP Fri rain 100% chance.  I just hate it for my folks as that was primary reason for coming on this trip.



Gotcha!    I thought maybe they put us thru the rough track on the test rides!  I do love the ride but I think I had forgotten just how rough it was and had been hoping they would be smoothing it out a lot more.  I was still happy we had a chance to ride.  I think I may just have to ride DL's version more whenever I'm there.

Hope the rain holds off - or at least stops for the CP on Friday.  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Kathy, JT and DVCgeek thanks for the beautiful pictures and TR's!  Kathy we still haven't been able to cancel our trip to BWV in Feb since we can't sell the reservation yet.  Seeing those pictures makes me want to be able to still go!



Aw - glad you liked them and I really wish you would be able to go.  I didn't mean to torture you with them!


----------



## DVCGeek

Hope it isn't torture for anyone, here is today's TR:

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showpost.php?p=55448&postcount=36

an tomorrow I have a 2:05 ADR @ Whispering Canyon!    Can't wait to FINALLY see our Lodge this trip.


----------



## wildernessDad

bobbiwoz said:


> Wilderness Dad...I love reading about your anticipation of enjoying your family at WDW....soon, so soon!!!  Our family's countdown to be together, DGC with DGP ends right after Christmas, we're meeting in Melrose MA, and then we countdown together to January 6th, when we'll be together at BLT!



And I love your bright spirit and positive attitude!  It's a mutual admiration society.

In other news...   6!!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Horselover, so sorry for your loss.  My thoughts are with you and your family.  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks for all the updates jimmytammy and DVCGeek!  I'm still in a bit of lodge withdrawl - especially after spending time going thru the pictures I took.  Your pictures and reports keep me feeling like I'm there.



Loved your pics!    I am sure that you know the cure for lodge withdrawal . . . . planning another trip!  I always have at least 2 trips in the works -- it helps a lot when you have to come back to reality.

jimmytammy and dvcgeek, loving your pics and trip reports.  Can't wait to see things for myself.

Ah, in two short weeks I will lay my head on a pillow in the lodge!  

Have a great day, Groupies!


----------



## bobbiwoz

7 nights left before our AP dinner at the Lodge!

Bobbi


----------



## jimmytammy

Saw Dizny Dad and Di last night at the Pintrading station here at the Lodge.  We were heading to RF and I saw them just as they turned towards us.  We had a nice conversation, I kidded Rich about wondering if he had any mints in his pockets

It is raining now, hoping it will hold off long enough to get my parents to the CP tonight without getting too wet.  Going to AK tomorrow, my dad has never been, so at least aiming for Kiliminjaro, think he will enjoy that.  My mom has been and really liked it.  If there legs can hold out for one more day, we will be good to go.

Looking forward to seeing all the groupies on Tues.  Getting ready to order the cake.  Planning on putting Happy Retirement! on it for Stan.  

Stan has been replaced by Ranger Don.  My dad saw him yesterday, I have yet to see him.  I believe he is the same fellow that WDWRREngineer met a year ago.


----------



## tea pot

Dear Horselover,
So sorry for the lost of your sister you and your family continue to be in our prayers. may you find comfort and support from family and friends. 
As for your groupie friends you know we are always here for you don't worry about the meet I'm sure there will be another one planned soon.
So take care you are in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## tea pot

*2 Day Happy Dance*

Maybe I should start packing 

*JimmyTammy* and *DiznyDi *and *Dad* here we come.. so looking forward to meeting groupies face to face..

Just listening to the weather report and it looks like Boston will be getting 3-6 inches of snow Saturday night to early Sunday...We have a 7am flight Sunday hope all goes well.

Love Love the pictures *Kathy,JT,and DVC Geek *Thanks so much! 
*Kathy,* We have The first week of May booked at the Boardwalk with BW view
Love to stay there during the flower and garden show.. 

It is always easier to leave the world if you have another trip planned.

Have to Fly, Have to Crow, Have to Save Maggie, Have to Save Jack


----------



## Happydinks

horselover said:


> My sister is finally at peace.  She passed away this afternoon.  May God bless her.
> 
> Thank you all for your good wishes & prayers.



So very sorry to read this news.  Our prayers and thoughts are with you and your family at this very difficult time.


----------



## Happydinks

*JT* - please make sure to take lots of pics at Stan's party! He is such a dear man - we'll be anxious to hear what he's been doing since he retired.  We love the pics you have been posting of your current trip.  Keeping our fingers crossed that we'll be there this time next year!

*Kathy* - your pictures are spectacular!  We absolutely loved the castle picture.

To all the lucky Groupies heading on out in the next few weeks - have a fabulous time!  There is nothing like the World at the holidays!  If anyone has the inclination and time to do so (and the weather permits) - take a break, rent some bikes and go over to the campground.  The decorations at Halloween were amazing - and people were already planning for Christmas!


----------



## magicalmcwho

Hi Fellow Groupies,

I have'nt posted here in a while but thought I would drop in and check out what has been going on. 

*horselover* - I am so sorry to hear about your sister, we will be praying for you and your family during this difficult time. I hope you will be able to join your family if they still go on the trip.

We had a great trip at the VWL during Thanksgiving week with our neighbors and his brother's family, there was 17 people (including us) on this trip and we all had a great time. 

Our neighbors and their familiy were left speechless by the lodge when they walked thu the door and saw the lobby. There were a few that even started to cry a little when seeing the lobby and the Christmas tree. This was a highlight for me to see their reactions. Our neighbors shared our Christmas tree and they cooked Thanksgiving dinner and we all ate dinner together.

We had a great trip and good weather with only half a day of rain and two cooler days before we left to come home.

I was able to meet up with JimmyTammy by the pool and talk with them for a while. I also was able to see there tree that they are sharing. It was great to spend some time with them and wished we didnt have to leave as they were just getting there.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all my fellow Groupies,

Jim.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
We arrived yesterday to sunny skies and warm weather. Were able to get on the ME within 5 min and headed to the Lodge. I had done online checkin last week, so this went fairly smoothly. We're in room 2542 - about halfway down the hall. 
We were able to get to the Merry Mixer. Only 1 free cookie this year. My recollection, in 2007 we had unlimited cookies. Plenty of cold water and cider. A cash bar was available. DH and I waited in line 40 min to get the DVC holiday pin.  Only 1 pin per person. The matching ornament was given, 1 to each family as we were leaving. Had dinner at the Wave then walked over to BLT. What we could see was very nice.    
Cold and wet in Florida today. We went to the Biergarten for lunch where we booked the Candlelight Processional package. We were able to cancel the CP portion at the restaurant. Spending the evening enjoying the ambience of the Lodge.  
We've seen Jimmy, Tammy and Casey. All is in order for the meet. Y'all come


----------



## eliza61

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> We arrived yesterday to sunny skies and warm weather. Were able to get on the ME within 5 min and headed to the Lodge. I had done online checkin last week, so this went fairly smoothly. We're in room 2542 - about halfway down the hall.
> We were able to get to the Merry Mixer. Only 1 free cookie this year. My recollection, in 2007 we had unlimited cookies. Plenty of cold water and cider. A cash bar was available. DH and I waited in line 40 min to get the DVC holiday pin.  Only 1 pin per person. The matching ornament was given, 1 to each family as we were leaving. Had dinner at the Wave then walked over to BLT. What we could see was very nice.
> Cold and wet in Florida today. We went to the Biergarten for lunch where we booked the Candlelight Processional package. We were able to cancel the CP portion at the restaurant. Spending the evening enjoying the ambience of the Lodge.
> We've seen Jimmy, Tammy and Casey. All is in order for the meet. Y'all come





See this is just brutal.  Not only am I not making it to the world, I watching the weather report on the news and all that rain you guys are getting in Florida is moving up the coast and turning into snow/slush for the Philly/NJ area.    Wet & cold this weekend.

Have a great time for me.


----------



## blossomz

We are getting our first measurable snow tomorrow!!!!  YIKES!  Oh...I want to be there.......


----------



## claire_ont

Hi everyone. It has been months since I have been on the boards.  For the last number of months I have been traveling so much for work I have not had much of a chance to check in.  The good thing is that I have a job, unfortunately my husband is still out of work.

Horselover - I am so sorry to hear about your sister.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

I am hoping I can catch up with the thread this weekend...

Claire


----------



## blossomz

Welcome back home Claire. Glad you are back.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Those shots were with the Sony Alpha A850 full frame DSLR.  It's my new baby in my photography hobby.  I have been using the Sony A700 for the past couple of years which has many similar capabilities.  It is a crop sensor camera so it would require an even wider angle lens to get many of the same views.  If a DSLR is what your looking for the new Sony A500 and A550 seem to have even better low light capabilities and might be something to consider.  These were all handheld but I also took many with a tripod.  That's one of the best ways tools get shots in and around the lodge.



Kathy...thanks for sharing the information.  Sounds like you really know your photographic stuff!   And I just might steal one of your pictures as wallpaper for my computer if you don't mind. 



jimmytammy said:


> Looking forward to seeing all the groupies on Tues.  Getting ready to order the cake.  Planning on putting Happy Retirement! on it for Stan.
> 
> Stan has been replaced by Ranger Don.  My dad saw him yesterday, I have yet to see him.  I believe he is the same fellow that WDWRREngineer met a year ago.



Awesome of you to get the cake ordered and decorated.  We'll want a BUNCH of pictures from the Groupie Meet.  

Ranger Don surely has some big shoes to fill.    I bet he brings his own sense of passion and friendliness to this new position, and that we'll enjoy getting to know him in the future.  

Jimmy...I hope your Dad has a great time at DAK tomorrow.  



magicalmcwho said:


> Hi Fellow Groupies,
> 
> I have'nt posted here in a while but thought I would drop in and check out what has been going on.



Great to see you here Jim.  My family still talks about our one and only Christmas trip to VWL and how great it was to be able to share your wonderful tree.  Thanks again for your generosity and spirit of sharing. 



> Our neighbors and their familiy were left speechless by the lodge when they walked thu the door and saw the lobby. There were a few that even started to cry a little when seeing the lobby and the Christmas tree. This was a highlight for me to see their reactions.


 I can totally relate to that.  Seeing others as moved by this magical place as we all are is a great thing.  Merry Christmas to you, Jim.



claire_ont said:


> Hi everyone. It has been months since I have been on the boards.  For the last number of months I have been traveling so much for work I have not had much of a chance to check in.  The good thing is that I have a job, unfortunately my husband is still out of work.


Claire...wonderful to see you come back to visit.  There's no time expiration on the Groupie's invitation to come back whenever you are able.  Best wishes for a great Christmas season, and good luck to your husband in his job search.


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> We arrived yesterday to sunny skies and warm weather. Were able to get on the ME within 5 min and headed to the Lodge. I had done online checkin last week, so this went fairly smoothly. We're in room 2542 - about halfway down the hall.
> We were able to get to the Merry Mixer. Only 1 free cookie this year. My recollection, in 2007 we had unlimited cookies. Plenty of cold water and cider. A cash bar was available. DH and I waited in line 40 min to get the DVC holiday pin.  Only 1 pin per person. The matching ornament was given, 1 to each family as we were leaving. Had dinner at the Wave then walked over to BLT. What we could see was very nice.
> Cold and wet in Florida today. We went to the Biergarten for lunch where we booked the Candlelight Processional package. We were able to cancel the CP portion at the restaurant. Spending the evening enjoying the ambience of the Lodge.
> We've seen Jimmy, Tammy and Casey. All is in order for the meet. Y'all come



Got your voice mail- sorry we'll miss you tomorrow morning for shopping but I sure don't blame you.  We were at Epcot all day today and it rained  most of the time.  I actually skipped Illuminations tonight because it was just too damp and icky to walk over there from Boardwalk to see it. And I LOVE that show at Christmas so now I have to wait another year to see it.  

We had lunch at Coral Reef and then went back tonight for Flying Fish at dinner. Both meals were very good. I think I've already gained weight and the cruise doesn't start until tomorrow!

I'm not paying to use the internet for the next week on the ship so you'll likely not hear from me until next weekend or so.  Hope all of you at the lodge or on your way have a great time!  It really is relaxing here.  I love the place (bet you didn't know that...)


----------



## Inkmahm

I forgot to mention that even though we are DVC members and we're staying here on points, when we came back to the villa tonight after dinner our bed had been made up and 6 chocolates left for us!   No clean towels though.    We were only here 3 nights so there shouldn't have been trash and towel service and definitely shouldn't have been make the bed and leave chocolates service.  Odd.  That's never happened to us before in a villa.  A nice surprise!


----------



## twinklebug

we're here! I' on my cell phone to which I'm not yet accustomed so I'll keep it short...

Room was ready at 2 when we checked in. Alllllll the way down the hall (granted it's short compared to kidani  hehe ) . I'm pretty sure I met a dis'rr in the elevator from our floor with a bundle of wet jeans in hand and a great little helper at her side.

DD is sick tonight - I think it might be from the rain. Both kids got soaked going on the speedway  Hope she's better in the am


----------



## DVCGeek

Last full day in the World has come and gone.  ME is picking me up in 7.5 hours to go to MCO.  Yikes; I really could use a little sleep!  

Link to today's TR installment:

http://dvcnews.com/forum/showpost.php?p=55499&postcount=39

DW & I spent a nice chunk of time at the Lodge!    I hope to get some pictures assembled in the next week or so; I've got over 800 to weed through!


----------



## wildernessDad

5...


----------



## jimmytammy

magicalmcwho said:


> Hi Fellow Groupies,
> 
> I have'nt posted here in a while but thought I would drop in and check out what has been going on.
> 
> *horselover* - I am so sorry to hear about your sister, we will be praying for you and your family during this difficult time. I hope you will be able to join your family if they still go on the trip.
> 
> We had a great trip at the VWL during Thanksgiving week with our neighbors and his brother's family, there was 17 people (including us) on this trip and we all had a great time.
> 
> Our neighbors and their familiy were left speechless by the lodge when they walked thu the door and saw the lobby. There were a few that even started to cry a little when seeing the lobby and the Christmas tree. This was a highlight for me to see their reactions. Our neighbors shared our Christmas tree and they cooked Thanksgiving dinner and we all ate dinner together.
> 
> We had a great trip and good weather with only half a day of rain and two cooler days before we left to come home.
> 
> I was able to meet up with JimmyTammy by the pool and talk with them for a while. I also was able to see there tree that they are sharing. It was great to spend some time with them and wished we didnt have to leave as they were just getting there.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all my fellow Groupies,
> 
> Jim.



Great to see you too Jim!  And please dont be a stranger here on the groupies.


----------



## jimmytammy

Claire, welcome back!

We saw Di and Dad yesterday around 4 as we were heading to Epcot.  They told us how they were able to just eat and not pay full price for CP dinner package, and forgo CP.  Rain was torrential at times yesterday.  So we get to Biergarten, all to realize they didnt have us in system for dinner or CP.  Luckily we rebook, rain held off for CP and started back up just as it ended.

Steven Curtis Chapman was a great narrator.  Before and especially after he shared personally how Jesus changed his life.  I thought this was neat, albeit short, but Disney allowed him the free time to share.  I thought he was tactful, and not doing so in an in your face kinda way.  I better be careful, I may get the boot

My parents really enjoyed it.  And my dad finally got to see American Adventure.  Surprisingly, he liked Biergarten.  He isnt an adventorous eater, so it was stretch.  But all ended well.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Horselover*...thoughts, prayers, and hugs to you and your family at this very sad time.  


*Claire and Jim*...glad to see u back. Jim--sounded like a great trip for you !

*Jimmytammy*....thanks for the continued TR updates.....enjoy

I didn't make it to WDW before the first snow   It has just started coming down here in Lansdale, PA and 2-4 inches accumulation is predicted.  I am off to work and snow usually makes for a very busy Labor and Delivery unit !  Wish me luck !  

Maria


----------



## Figment1983

It is one week until our first stay at VWL as DVC members and also our 7 month olds first trip to Disney. Very excited!!


----------



## Inkmahm

We got there at maybe 6:05 or 6:10 and we were near the end of the first 1,000 people in line.   The free gift turned out to be one of those knew goofy Vinylmation characters.   We gave ours to the first little girl that we saw.

As for buying anything, we didn't.  There was the standard 10% off on things that I wanted to get.  Nothing more. There  were plenty of sale items around which were marked by balloons.  None of them thrilled me.  We ended up leaving soon after we got in the store and went to the EMH at HS instead.  I'd rather ride Midway Mania and ToT a few times instead of spending the time at Dtd with a few thousand of my closest friends.

After HS we headed to the port and we are about to get out of here on the Magic.  Sure hope the weather clears up.  It's been mostly rain again today.

Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## lodgeloafer

3 days and counting. So much to do before we leave, as I am typing this it is snowing, just one more thing to appreciate the lodge.  For those of you traveling soon have a safe trip hopefully see you real soon at the lodge.


----------



## claire_ont

Thanks for all the welcome backs!  This is the friendliest thread on the boards.

We are now down to about 3.5 months until our first trip home to VWL.  I can not wait. To everyone who is going to the world this month - enjoy.  I love going when all the decorations are up.

I fly back to Nova Scotia for a week tomorrow.  That should be my last trip until the New Year.  

Claire


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hearing all this reports from the World sure gets me all excited for my trip even though it is so far away!  I made my ADR's today so at least that makes me feel like it's getting closer.  I am bummed though because we will be celebrating DD's 17th b-day when we are there and I wasn't able to get her favorite restaurant for her birthday.  I have no idea why and neither did the CM.  It is Teppan Edo by the way.  I was able to get it for 2 day's later but that's just not the same.  I figure I will just keep trying and maybe it will open up.

Good to hear from our groupies who haven't been around for awhile!


----------



## twinklebug

Hello from the end of the hallway. Today turned out to be nice but ccccold  ... about an hour before sundown the mist stopped and the sun came out. Being frozen to the bone, I taught DS the pleasures of chilling out in front one of of the villa's fireplace... I never realized there were built in seats hmmm wonder where I've been.

Off to emh at MK tonight. I need my potc & btmrr fix. Might hit the osborne lights first.


----------



## eliza61

Figment1983 said:


> It is one week until our first stay at VWL as DVC members and also our 7 month olds first trip to Disney. Very excited!!





I smell a groupie in the making!!  Have a great time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Kathy...thanks for sharing the information.  Sounds like you really know your photographic stuff!   And I just might steal one of your pictures as wallpaper for my computer if you don't mind.



Well, not completely certain about that but I'm enthusiastic anyway!    Feel free to grab a copy - and let me know if you have any problems doing that.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Here are a few pictures from the villas:


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Wonderful pics Kathy!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Parents are flying out today.  We are meeting a crosstitch friend of Tammy here around 2 today.  Then off to Nine Dragons at 5, maybe HS after that.

Had a very productive day at AK yesterday.  Rode a lot in a short time, fewest people I have ever seen there.

Yesterday rained up til 2.  Then sun popped out at 4, it is nice here now, a bit cool, but can handle cool over rain anytime

Stan called me Sat night, he is still looking froward to the meet!


----------



## twinklebug

It's Sunday and that means party day... no moose involved. Just me, 2 of my 3 kids and a slice of cake the size of a cantalope. Yum!

So, although successful, I'm fed up with posting from my phone ... half the things I type get accidently erased, there's no cut & paste. And posting images is still an unknown knowledge to me... it would be nice to just message our pics up..   I have pics to share and holding onto them kills me hehe.


----------



## wildernessDad

4...


----------



## Muushka

Hello Groupies 

We got home at 9 last night.  We had the best cruise ever!  Wonderful weather, beautiful ship.... more to follow.

But lots of posts to catch up on!


----------



## Muushka

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Well T-15 days and counting.
> 
> Work is crazy busy. Pre Vacation Syndrome has started.
> 
> VWL take me away!  Focus must focus.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Also just started DVCRadio on live365 give it a listen.
> 
> www.dvcradio.com



Thanks for the link joe!  Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Muushka

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Good morning Groupies!   It's hard to jump back in after being away from the DIS for so long, but I've missed y'all and I'm sorry for being MIA!
> 
> Looking forward to catching back up on everybody.  Glad to be "home" and wish I was sitting here for real:



*Dory!!*

Good to see you!!



Inkmahm said:


> Only 13 days for me until we leave for VWL/cruise/BLT!    Weather here still isn't too bad for this time of year but I'm still looking forward to sun and warmth.
> 
> One of the subsidary groups I used to support in my job had a dinner for me this week to say good bye.  The president flew in from a few states away just for dinner.  I thought that was plenty for a "thank you" but then he surprised me with a gift- a trip for DH and me to fly to San Diego to stay at the Hilton there near Sea World AND go to the San Diego zoo, too.  It seems I did something for him in particular a few years ago that he's never forgotten and really appreciated (it was just something I normally would do in my job- not a big deal to me.)  Anyway, I may not have a job anymore but at least I know the people I supported appreciated me and will miss me. AND I get to plan another vacation.  I can't go to San Diego without a side trip to Disneyland, of course.



That is so sweet.  Good for you.



PamelaASmith said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just stopping by to say "HI!" and introduce myself!    I submit our humble family of four as potential WL groupies.  Thanks to yet another kind soul on the DIS boards, we have rented points for our 2010 WDW vacation, returning to (of course) VWL.
> 
> Our first family vacation was October 2008.  We rented points from someone on the board and spent 7 nights in a 2 bedroom villa at WL.  It was an absolutely amazing experience.  I had been pouring over guidebooks for a full year, planning that vacation.  I don't know what drew me to WL, but something did.  No matter what other resorts I looked at, I kept finding myself returning to WL.  So, we booked it.  My husband was skeptical at first.  "A mountain resort in FL?!?" he wondered.  But it was absolutely amazing.
> 
> I'll never forget when I first walked in the front door.  The music, Oh My Gosh what music!!  I stood there just drinking it all in.  What an incredibly immersive experience.  When we got back, I found an iTunes list for the lobby music and downloaded it right away.  Whenever I want to escape from it all, I listen to those songs.
> 
> We are now planning our second family trip back to the world, and this time it was my husband who insisted we return to WL!  I was prepared to try other places, but my family is hooked.    This next time, we're staying for 8 nights.  I can't wait!!



Welcome!!  And I see that the Moosie has taken up residence on your siggy.  He looks mighty handsome on you!

You have the heart of a Groupie.  Visit often!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> And yes, just in case you were wondering, I have 13 days until I step into the Lodge!
> 
> And this is my 3000th post here!



WD, you realize that 2990 of those were countdowns!  (Which, by the way, I enjoy immensely!)


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> * Pamela !*
> 
> And *WildernessDad*....lovin' the count down !
> 
> Maria



Maria, your best ever!!!  I LOVE him!!!!



Happydinks said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Eve Groupies!
> 
> So many posts - not enough time to read!
> 
> *Dory* good to see you back again!
> 
> *JT* please say hi to Ranger Stan for us.  Spending those last few days with him were so special to us on our trip.
> 
> *To everyone heading out for the holidays *- have a wonderful trip!  May you have great weather and safe travels!  We're hoping to be a part of the holiday travel bunch next year if all plans work out.
> 
> We have been MIA since I have been sick for over a week now with flu/bronchitis and whatever else you'd like to throw in there!  Still not up to par but hoping this will pass soon.  In the middle of all of the sickness I had a job interview - and I GOT THE JOB!  It's almost a mirror image of what I did for the attorney I worked for - except now it's for CPA's.  Small firm - 20 hours a week until tax season - and then it will be 40+ through April 15th.  I am so excited after being out of work for 15 months!  Just had to share!
> 
> Hope that everyone has a great Thanksgiving - and if you're traveling - BE SAFE!  Looking forward to everyone's trip reports.
> 
> Leslie



Now THAT is great news.  I am so happy for you Leslie.



twinklebug said:


> Hi Groupies! It's almost time to decorate! Looks like Mr. Moose has a "head" start. (ooo.... sorry.)
> 
> 4 days 13 hours until we takeoff for WDW!!!  So excited!
> 
> I won't be bringing my laptop with me - _so glad jimmytammy has his_.  I promise to take plenty of pics to post (hope the focus works this time)



He is so handsome all decorated up!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

*Welcome back Muushka!!!!!*


----------



## blossomz

Hi Muushka!!!  How was the trip????


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> WD, you realize that 2990 of those were countdowns!  (Which, by the way, I enjoy immensely!)



Welcome back!!!  I'm glad you had a great time!

I know. I'm not very wordy, am I?


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> *Welcome back Muushka!!!!!*



Thank you!!

I was in the middle of reading everything when Firefox decided to take a nap!  Mr Muush got her going for me, but I saved this



MommaSnowwhite said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!  I am very excited that we get to stay there!



Say, have you noticed the handsome Moosie on our siggies?  He is yours for the grabbing and I would bet my next VWL trip that he would look awesome on you!



mickeymorse said:


> A very delinquent hello from someone who has been MIA for a too long. Its been so long the latest version is 71 pages already.
> To everyone at the Lodge or on their way shortly, have a wonderful time. Still no Christmas trip for us yet. We are going in January for marathon weekend. It's going to be our 1st time adults only. 4 nights without the children and DxDDP to boot. The kids get to come in March when we will be down for a week. That eats up most of our pts for 2010.
> Looking forward to your pics JT.
> 
> Oh yeah, after getting a beautiful 2 bedroom last Jan on the 5th floor, we got to enjoy a week in Aug with the.......you guessed it, dumpster view. For as much time as we spent in our room, it wasn't so bad. The walk was the worst thing. That hallway never seemed so long before. I requested near the elevators for this next trip. After running the race, I really don't feel like hiking too far to the room. I guess that's the down side to staying in a studio, the dedicated ones are at the end of the hall.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great moosie meet. And look forward to hearing about it. I promise to not be as delinquent from now on. I know the groupies are a forgiving bunch
> 
> Rob



Rob!  Where you been man????  Good to see you!

No need to worry about reprimands from Groupies.  Nicest thread on the Dis I always say.

I am sorry you got the dumpster view.  I still think they should discount those rooms to make up for the view!



bonrea said:


> VWL is now our favorite place to stay.   We spent the week of October, 25th 2009 there and loved it.  We love the quiet of the forest setting, and the convenience of the boats to the MK.  The boats are faster than the busses and drop you off right at the front gate.  The food in the restaurants was great The whole lodge setting is just perfect.
> 
> Check out our trip reports on our Website.  The link is in our signature.



Welcome!!

Grab a rocker and sit with us for a very long spell.



DVCGeek said:


> Need to try and catch up with other things here (but not tonight)- sorry to hear it sounds like some people are having some bad news in their families...     HL - my hopes and prayers are with you that your family will be comforted and things work out through this difficult time.  I also hope you can enjoy at least some of your trip.
> 
> It's much smaller in scope than yours, but one potentially bad thing that I mentioned in my TR- found out the division I work for is being sold off to another company, hopefully to be finalized in mid-Jan.    We'll see how that pans out...  Supposedly everyone is expected to be offered comparable positions in the new entity.  Certainly hope that is the case but I'm gonna' try not to think about it now and let it ruin my trip; I'm here with the Mouse = insta-therapy for potentially frightening news!



I hope everything will be all right for you at work.  Try to keep good thoughts and have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> My sister is finally at peace.  She passed away this afternoon.  May God bless her.
> 
> I have no idea what's going on  with the trip on my end.  I may or may not go for a few days, but I'm very sorry to say you shouldn't count on us for the groupie meet.  I'm so, so sad about that.  Another time.
> 
> Thank you all for your good wishes & prayers.



Julie, I am so sorry about your sister.  So very sorry.  I hope that what ever you decide to do, you will have a peace about it.  

We are here for you, with open arms and saddened hearts.


----------



## Muushka

DVCGeek said:


> Hi gang- I started a You Tube account and posted two video clips I shot during MVMCP of one of the dance parties on Dec. 1st; additional text and embedded views are now in my TR @:
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/forum/showpost.php?p=55398&postcount=33
> 
> http://dvcnews.com/forum/showpost.php?p=55408&postcount=34



We did MVMCP with our friend from FL.  What a hoot!  We were at one of the dance parties and I shoved my friend in back of Pluto and she was off dancing in the Konga line with all the kiddos!  So fun!  Then I caught Chip in a private dance.  I did the "Saturday Night Fever" dance with the finger pointing thing and Chip would then do it.  I did the 2 hands in the air thing and Chip did it.  He danced with me for quite a while, all by ourselves of course.  And got it all on my Vado HD recorder (love that thing!).



jimmytammy said:


> Back in the room.  Just let Casey swim after a short day at HS.  Walts Dream, Little Mermaid, the place where you walk off the Backlot Tour where all the costumes are, thats all we accomplished
> 
> But my parents are having trouble with legs.  So we get done what we can, without pushing limits, not worth it.  It amazes me my dad gets accomplished on a construction site what he does for a 78 yr old, but this tuckers him out.
> 
> I am just glad they are here, and enjoying the relaxing times.
> 
> Mom wants to go to DTD later, which wears me out
> 
> Saw Dan Murphy today at 50s PTC.  Many of you old timers(long been around DISers) may have remembered seeing his posts.  He is a very nice guy, and it was good seeing him again.



I remember Dan.  He was a big DCL fan, right?  Nice guy, miss him.



claire_ont said:


> Hi everyone. It has been months since I have been on the boards.  For the last number of months I have been traveling so much for work I have not had much of a chance to check in.  The good thing is that I have a job, unfortunately my husband is still out of work.
> 
> Horselover - I am so sorry to hear about your sister.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
> 
> I am hoping I can catch up with the thread this weekend...
> 
> Claire



Claire!!  It is old home week!!  Good to see you.



jimmytammy said:


> Claire, welcome back!
> 
> We saw Di and Dad yesterday around 4 as we were heading to Epcot.  They told us how they were able to just eat and not pay full price for CP dinner package, and forgo CP.  Rain was torrential at times yesterday.  So we get to Biergarten, all to realize they didnt have us in system for dinner or CP.  Luckily we rebook, rain held off for CP and started back up just as it ended.
> 
> Steven Curtis Chapman was a great narrator.  Before and especially after he shared personally how Jesus changed his life.  I thought this was neat, albeit short, but Disney allowed him the free time to share.  I thought he was tactful, and not doing so in an in your face kinda way.  I better be careful, I may get the boot
> 
> My parents really enjoyed it.  And my dad finally got to see American Adventure.  Surprisingly, he liked Biergarten.  He isnt an adventorous eater, so it was stretch.  But all ended well.



SCC must be awesome to see.  I am glad Disney let him share.  What a great time to hear a great message.  Shutting up........

We will be with you in spirit on Tuesday.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> It's Sunday and that means party day... no moose involved. Just me, 2 of my 3 kids and a slice of cake the size of a cantalope. Yum!
> 
> So, although successful, I'm fed up with posting from my phone ... half the things I type get accidently erased, there's no cut & paste. And posting images is still an unknown knowledge to me... it would be nice to just message our pics up..   I have pics to share and holding onto them kills me hehe.


Well we appreciate the updates even more now knowing that!



Muushka said:


> Hello Groupies
> 
> We got home at 9 last night.  We had the best cruise ever!  Wonderful weather, beautiful ship.... more to follow.
> 
> But lots of posts to catch up on!





Muushka said:


> We did MVMCP with our friend from FL.  What a hoot!  We were at one of the dance parties and I shoved my friend in back of Pluto and she was off dancing in the Konga line with all the kiddos!  So fun!  Then I caught Chip in a private dance.  I did the "Saturday Night Fever" dance with the finger pointing thing and Chip would then do it.  I did the 2 hands in the air thing and Chip did it.  He danced with me for quite a while, all by ourselves of course.  And got it all on my Vado HD recorder (love that thing!).


Welcome back Muushka!  Glad you enjoyed the cruise!  I think we all need to see the video of you dancing with Chip!!!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well we appreciate the updates even more now knowing that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Muushka!  Glad you enjoyed the cruise!  I think we all need to see the video of you dancing with Chip!!!



Actually, all you can see it Chip taking my directions as I am the one taking the video!


----------



## DVCGeek

Muushka said:


> Actually, all you can see it Chip taking my directions as I am the one taking the video!



Still sounds cool!  Did you post a link that I perhaps missed???

Back at home last night, will be at work tomorrow.  Spoke briefly w/ my boss; he wanted to make sure I heard about the sale before I came in Monday.  He said I'll be getting a letter that I'll have the same job for the same cash pay and my vacation time will transfer.  No details on benefits yet, but still having a job is a good start!    I slept most of today- literally!  Went to church, came back and took like a 5 hour nap, was downstairs for a while, then another hour or two in bed!!!  Sleeping off my Mouse time I guess.


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

What a day it's is finaly time to sit down and catch my breath.

The lodge looks wonderful can't wait to look around and snap some pics.

Now going to try and get this wireless working and test out live video feed.

Did manage to string some lights outside our room for my daughter and wife.

More later.  Now have to do laundry from our stay at ASM.

There is no plase like the lodge for the holidays. 

Joe


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome back Muushka!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BWV Dreamin said:


> Wonderful pics Kathy!!



Thanks BWV Dreamin!



lisah0711 said:


> Loved your pics!    I am sure that you know the cure for lodge withdrawal . . . . planning another trip!  I always have at least 2 trips in the works -- it helps a lot when you have to come back to reality.



Thank you!  You are absolutely correct about the cure and that's what I've been doing.  I managed to get _three_ on the books although I'm still debating about changing the Oct one to Dec instead.  Another is just a couple of days after a conference but I have to say it is nice that FL is so popular for meetings!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Daughter and grand daughter arrived last night. Grand daughter had look on her face when she saw me, as if to say, "Is this grand dad?"  Then she brightened up when she saw how happy I was to see her. It has been too long since I've seen my grand daughter.  When I last saw her, she was a toddler.  Now she'll be 3 in March!

We played the rest of the night away until it was past her bedtime. Each night she tells her mother what she is going to do the next day. Her plan for today is to watch a movie with grand dad.  

By the way...  3.


----------



## MiaSRN62

* MUUSHKA !!!!*  So glad u had a great cruise and looking forward to the pics.  Too funny about your friend doing the Conga dance with Pluto 

*Joe*....have a great stay.....hope u can get the live feed up and working.  About stringing lights ?  How do people put them outdoors ?  Do u have to leave the balcony door cracked ?   I'll be at SSR in less than a week and would love to do this.  


*Wildernessdad*...so sweet about your granddaughter.  Glad you're able to spend time with her   And btw...5....for me 


Maria


----------



## lisah0711

So are you going to have a live feed for the Groupies meet tomorrow?  Any live feed will be exciting, really.

Those of us who are not at WDW need to try and remember the virtual meet at 1:00 p.m. EST tomorrow -- that is the right date, right?

Oh, and 11 days for me!


----------



## tea pot

We're Here!!
Arrived yesterday Our Lodge Looks so Beautiful
Kathy 's pictures says it all....
Went to MK yesterday and now off to HS..
Groupie Meet tomorrow  

Oh and *WELCOME BACK MUUSHKA!!!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Cake arrived this morning and it looks wonderful!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Actually, all you can see it Chip taking my directions as I am the one taking the video!


Still wanna see it!



wildernessDad said:


> Daughter and grand daughter arrived last night. Grand daughter had look on her face when she saw me, as if to say, "Is this grand dad?"  Then she brightened up when she saw how happy I was to see her. It has been too long since I've seen my grand daughter.  When I last saw her, she was a toddler.  Now she'll be 3 in March!
> 
> We played the rest of the night away until it was past her bedtime. Each night she tells her mother what she is going to do the next day. Her plan for today is to watch a movie with grand dad.
> 
> By the way...  3.


Aww that's so cool!  



jimmytammy said:


> Cake arrived this morning and it looks wonderful!



Want pictures!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

How's the crowd situation down there now?

And how's the weather?


----------



## jimmytammy

DLI

I will post those cake pics ASAP.  I am hoping to get some good pics tomorrow at the meet, then post all I can.

WD

The crowds seem a bit lite now in comparison to the past few days.  We went to AK Sat and it is the lightest crowd I have ever seen.  Not a lot of cars in parking here at the Lodge.

And weather looks and feels a lot better than it had.  Looks like slight chance of rain everyday, but nothing abnormal.  Come on down, I say!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> WD
> 
> The crowds seem a bit lite now in comparison to the past few days.  We went to AK Sat and it is the lightest crowd I have ever seen.  Not a lot of cars in parking here at the Lodge.
> 
> And weather looks and feels a lot better than it had.  Looks like slight chance of rain everyday, but nothing abnormal.  Come on down, I say!



You've talked me into it!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I am sitting here looking at the foot of new snow with more coming down and thinking of the lodge.  I think it is time for a few outdoor pictures!






Wish I had just arrived on one of these.....
















Or wish I was getting on one of these.....






Or wish I was sitting in one of these....






looking out at this......






Sigh - thanks for letting me reminisce!

For those of you at the world I hope you have a great time at the meet!!


----------



## eliza61

Kathy,
Gorgeous pictures.  Dull, dreary, cold day here in Southern NJ also.

Welcome back Muushka,
looking forward to a cruise report.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I am sitting here looking at the foot of new snow with more coming down and thinking of the lodge.  I think it is time for a few outdoor pictures!



Oh Kathy I am sitting here (next to my corgi) with a couple of inches of snow on the ground and up to a foot yet to come in the next couple of days.  I just made a bunch of ADR's for my June trip, then I look at your newly posted pictures.  I am so looking forward to going I'm getting weepy and I have so long to wait!  Thanks for adding to my excitement!  

Oh and I was able to get my ADR's for Teppan Edo for on DD's b-day!! She is very happy about that.


----------



## Granny

Kathy...love those photos...thanks for sharing them on a cold December day! 



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Joe*....have a great stay.....hope u can get the live feed up and working.  About stringing lights ?  How do people put them outdoors ?  Do u have to leave the balcony door cracked ?   I'll be at SSR in less than a week and would love to do this.



Maria...when we stayed at VWL we did have to run the extension cord out through the sliding balcony door.  We were able to pretty much shut the door though as I recall.  There is no power on the balconies...I think OKW might be the only WDW resort with power on the balcony.

To all the Groupies at WDW...enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!  We love living vicariously through your reports and pictures.  Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## wildernessDad

2...


----------



## lodgeloafer

just one more day and we are off to the lodge.  I hope the snow  & sleet expected tomorrow doesn't get in our way.  See you all real soon.


----------



## eliza61

How are the midwest Groupies doing?  Saw lots of the white stuff on tv last night.

There is a truck load of groupies going down soon, so have a ball guys.  We expect trip reports.


----------



## Muushka

lisah0711 said:


> So are you going to have a live feed for the Groupies meet tomorrow?  Any live feed will be exciting, really.
> 
> Those of us who are not at WDW need to try and remember the virtual meet at 1:00 p.m. EST tomorrow -- that is the right date, right?
> 
> Oh, and 11 days for me!



*Yup, virtual meet at 1 for those of us not at our beloved.*



jimmytammy said:


> Cake arrived this morning and it looks wonderful!



You are such a good guy getting our Stan a cake.



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Still wanna see it!



OK DLI, I will admit it.  I don't know how to post videos without doing Youtube (actually I don't even know how to post Youtube!)  
Any light anyone could shed on this would be appreciated!


----------



## lisah0711

Muushka said:


> *Yup, virtual meet at 1 for those of us not at our beloved.*



Thanks for reminding us!  

I've had success posting videos through my Photobucket account -- upload them just like a picture and post a link.  

Muushka, welcome back!  I can't believe that you don't have any trips planned!    Here's some  that you get something scheduled very soon.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

WELCOME BACK MUUSHKA!!

Thanks for all the reports and pics from the groupies currently at the lodge! Make the wait a little easier. Have a great time at the meet and give Ranger Stan our best.

I'll try to pop in for the virtual meet but I have to step away from my desk often.

WD- I am going to miss the countdown

11 days for us


----------



## jimmytammy

Got the drinks for the meet(Coke and water)chilling right now.  Cant wait to see everybody!!

We went to eat at San Angel yesterday.  Weather has been great!  After eating, we bought a gift for some folks back home, then headed to MK, EMH last night.  Finally rode Splash Mt with DS, my fav ride in all of WDW.  He got soaked, I just got a little wet

Stayed til about 10.  I must be gettin old cause I sure give out sooner than I used too.  

Flags were at half staff in all of WDW yesterday for Pearl Harbor Remembrance Day, including WL, which we got a shot of.

See some of you groupies in a short while!!


----------



## lisah0711

DisneyNutzy said:


> WELCOME BACK MUUSHKA!!
> 
> Thanks for all the reports and pics from the groupies currently at the lodge! Make the wait a little easier. Have a great time at the meet and give Ranger Stan our best.
> 
> I'll try to pop in for the virtual meet but I have to step away from my desk often.
> 
> *WD- I am going to miss the countdown*
> 
> 11 days for us



Well, at least we can keep the countdown going for a few more days -- 10 to go!  Did online checkin today -- our plane doesn't arrive until 5:30 p.m. so thought we might as well get that out of the way.  

Sounds like the Groupie meet is just about ready!


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi Groupies!

I'm here!  (I'm actually at work today, but my high school students are taking a test so I can peek at my computer screen periodically. Yeah!)  

Wondering what kind of fun is going on in the Carolwood Pacific room as we speak...


----------



## lisah0711

cheer4bison said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> I'm here!  (I'm actually at work today, but my high school students are taking a test so I can peek at my computer screen periodically. Yeah!)
> 
> Wondering what kind of fun is going on in the Carolwood Pacific room as we speak...



I'm not sure but I've heard there will be cake!  Glad to see someone else here at the virtual meet.  What kind of test are your students taking?


----------



## cheer4bison

I'm the AP psychology teacher, so today they are taking a test on human development.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks Eliza, DLI and Granny! 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh Kathy I am sitting here (next to my corgi) with a couple of inches of snow on the ground and up to a foot yet to come in the next couple of days.  I just made a bunch of ADR's for my June trip, then I look at your newly posted pictures.  I am so looking forward to going I'm getting weepy and I have so long to wait!  Thanks for adding to my excitement!
> 
> Oh and I was able to get my ADR's for Teppan Edo for on DD's b-day!! She is very happy about that.



Yay - glad you were able to get Teppan Edo!  

The waiting is the crazy thing about trips.  It's so long and then one day you realize you need to pack, then you're on your way and then back home - all in about two seconds I swear!!!    Corgi's make such good waiting companions though!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Have they pulled a table up in front of here?






Or maybe right here?






This is us - on the outside looking in....


----------



## cheer4bison

I hope the groupies at the meet get a group picture to share.  Can't wait to see who all showed up.  

Wouldn't be cool if there was a live feed?  Maybe one of these years...


----------



## lisah0711

cheer4bison said:


> I'm the AP psychology teacher, so today they are taking a test on human development.



Oh, I'm sure that subject is a source of great amusement and embarrassment to your hs students.   

I was working in the AP classroom at my son's school last week -- it was third grade math and the teacher announced "pop quiz!"  One of the third graders said to another "I hate those pop quiz thingys!"    If they only knew . . . 

Great pics, Kathy!  It makes me feel like I am right there!


----------



## cheer4bison

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Have they pulled a table up in front of here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe right here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is us - on the outside looking in....



Thanks for sharing these!   Makes it entirely possible to imagine being there right now.


----------



## Muushka

Sorry I am late!  Where do I put my White Moose gift??  (Simpson's Monopoly )

Got anything stronger than coke?? 

Where is the cake, we are hungry!!!!



lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for reminding us!
> 
> I've had success posting videos through my Photobucket account -- upload them just like a picture and post a link.
> 
> Muushka, welcome back!  I can't believe that you don't have any trips planned!    Here's some  that you get something scheduled very soon.



Thank you for the dust and the Photobucket tip!



cheer4bison said:


> I'm the AP psychology teacher, so today they are taking a test on human development.



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## lisah0711

KAT4DISNEY said:


> This is us - on the outside looking in....



Yep, here we are, noses pressed to the glass . . .


----------



## lisah0711

Muushka said:


> Sorry I am late!  Where do I put my White Moose gift??



Now, that is a great idea for a Groupies meet!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hi Groupies,

Just wanted to pop in and say hi for the virtual meet. Busy day here at work.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> How are the midwest Groupies doing?  Saw lots of the white stuff on tv last night.
> 
> There is a truck load of groupies going down soon, so have a ball guys.  We expect trip reports.



It's snowing pretty good right now.  They are saying we could get up to a foot.  They cancelled school for today last night already.  Don't think there will be school tomorrow either.  



Muushka said:


> *Yup, virtual meet at 1 for those of us not at our beloved.*
> OK DLI, I will admit it.  I don't know how to post videos without doing Youtube (actually I don't even know how to post Youtube!)
> Any light anyone could shed on this would be appreciated!


I wouldn't know how to do that either!

Kathy thanks for the pictures to help us feel like we are there.  Wish we had live video feed!  I made some cookies the other day I'd be willing to share if I could get them to everyone!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

So who all is here?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Got a picture of the cookie DLI?  Since it's a virtual meet that will work just fine!

DH is out snow blowing again.  He LOVES the snow blower.  We did end up with a little over a foot and now should have a couple of days before the next storm is supposed to hit.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So who all is here?


 I am checking in and out while I work. Unfortunately my work computer blocks all these great pics so I can't see them until I get home.


----------



## Muushka

lisah0711 said:


> Now, that is a great idea for a Groupies meet!



Actually I think they are doing that for this meet!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Got a picture of the cookie DLI?  Since it's a virtual meet that will work just fine!
> 
> DH is out snow blowing again.  He LOVES the snow blower.  We did end up with a little over a foot and now should have a couple of days before the next storm is supposed to hit.



That's a good idea but by the time I'd take the picture and download everything the meet will be over!  I should have thought about it before huh? Here have some popcorn instead.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka are you doing okay with doing the virtual meet instead of the real one?  I feel bad that you can't be there now like you were supposed to be.  I'm sure everyone there is missing you.


----------



## lisah0711

Muushka said:


> Actually I think they are doing that for this meet!



Well, it will be fun to hear what kinds of things showed up.  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> That's a good idea but by the time I'd take the picture and download everything the meet will be over!  I should have thought about it before huh? Here have some popcorn instead.



Yum!  Popcorn!  Thanks, DLI!

No snow in Idaho today, just cold, cold temps -- about 5 degrees!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I like popcorn - thanks!  

Since so many are here I have a question for the VWL veterans I've been meaning to ask.  Is it possible to get the connecting doors to stay open in a 2BR lockoff without having to prop them open?  They had self closing hinges and I asked the bell man about it.  He said that was an interesting question and he'd never heard it before!  

We just used chairs for the week but it seems like there should have been some little switch thing on the hinges.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

You are welcome!  Sorry I don't know the answer Kathy.


----------



## Muushka

Sorry, hopefully someone else can help you.

Cake.  When are they going to cut that cake????

I wonder if my Ranger Stan is there???


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I hope all the groupies there realize how many pictures they are supposed to take.  It's not just about meeting each other and Ranger Stan and eating cake!  It's about us too!    lol


----------



## lisah0711

Could you bring one of those rubber door stops and slip that in the crack or under the door?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I hope all the groupies there realize how many pictures they are supposed to take.  It's not just about meeting each other and Ranger Stan and eating cake!  It's about us too!    lol



That's right!  I wonder if they are thinking of us at all?!


----------



## Muushka

Nope, poor pitiful, lodgeless us.  Noses pressed against the glass, tear in the corner of one eye, hungry.....


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Nope, poor pitiful, lodgeless us.  Noses pressed against the glass, tear in the corner of one eye, hungry.....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lisah0711 said:


> Could you bring one of those rubber door stops and slip that in the crack or under the door?



Yes, that would work.  I just didn't know we would have to!  But if we do a lockoff again that's a great idea and I'll have to remember to bring a couple.  

For this trip I just moved the sitting chair and then opened the door and put the chair back in place.  It stayed that way the whole time.  My nephew was in the second bedroom so he would prop the door open with something when he was awake.  We didn't have to do this at BCV which is the only other time we've had a lock-off so it seemed like a lot just to have access to the whole suite.

The threshhold also had a release that allowed it to move up and down.  I couldn't think of anyway that affected the doors staying open though.  It seemed more designed to keep noise out between the rooms.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Nope, poor pitiful, lodgeless us.  Noses pressed against the glass, tear in the corner of one eye, hungry.....


----------



## lisah0711

Muushka said:


> Nope, poor pitiful, lodgeless us.  Noses pressed against the glass, tear in the corner of one eye, hungry.....







KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, that would work.  I just didn't know we would have to!  But if we do a lockoff again that's a great idea and I'll have to remember to bring a couple.
> 
> For this trip I just moved the sitting chair and then opened the door and put the chair back in place.  It stayed that way the whole time.  My nephew was in the second bedroom so he would prop the door open with something when he was awake.  We didn't have to do this at BCV which is the only other time we've had a lock-off so it seemed like a lot just to have access to the whole suite.
> 
> The threshhold also had a release that allowed it to move up and down.  I couldn't think of anyway that affected the doors staying open though.  It seemed more designed to keep noise out between the rooms.



I'm glad you brought it up because we are in a lockoff at AKV Jambo.  Thanks!


----------



## cheer4bison

If we're having goodies to eat at our virtual meet, how about something straight from Artist Point?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Is this what it feels like when you have this view?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

cheer4bison said:


> If we're having goodies to eat at our virtual meet, how about something straight from Artist Point?



Very fitting!  Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I like salmon too!  Yum!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Good visual Kathy!


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> So who all is here?



I'm here 

We returned home yesterday afternoon - bitter cold and predictions of snow. Ugh - back to Fl in Feb & it can't come fast enough... although this time it'll be at kidani.

I'm zipping around cleaning house and setting up the tree, but i'll see if I can't retrieve some of those pics from the lodge and get them onto photoshop


----------



## cheer4bison

Pina colavas from Trout Pass, anyone?!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> I'm here
> 
> We returned home yesterday afternoon - bitter cold and predictions of snow. Ugh - back to Fl in Feb & it can't come fast enough... although this time it'll be at kidani.
> 
> I'm zipping around cleaning house and setting up the tree, but i'll see if I can't retrieve some of those pics from the lodge and get them onto photoshop



Welcome to our virtual meet and back to reality!  Stinks doesn't it?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

cheer4bison said:


> Pina colavas from Trout Pass, anyone?!


 
Do they have them without liquor for me?


----------



## cheer4bison

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Do they have them without liquor for me?



You bet!   There just as tasty without the alcohol.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

cheer4bison said:


> You bet!   There just as tasty without the alcohol.




Well then I will take one!


----------



## Muushka

Yumm Cheer4 

Yuck Kat4!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Have a great day. I have to check out for the day.


----------



## Muushka

Hey, there is a WOOT! Off going on right now in case anyone is bored and wanting to look at something...http://www.woot.com/


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Welcome to our virtual meet and back to reality!  Stinks doesn't it?



More than I'm admitting to.  I think I'll have a virtual Pina colada ... mmm. I only had one drink the whole trip -- my b-day and my room charge was causing issues so that I almost walked away.. but the gals at the stand gave it to me for free (my b'day pin came in handy  hehe) I had to dispute multiple charges the next morning at the front desk though because each and every "still processing" message that came through at every register the night before and was cancelled, was in fact processed.  The manager said I had to be charged for 1 margarita (disney rules) but instead removed the cost of a necklace my DD picked up for me as a gift (at double the cost of the drink)

Our room view (2561?):


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> Have a great day. I have to check out for the day.



Nice meeting with you!


----------



## lisah0711

cheer4bison said:


> Pina colavas from Trout Pass, anyone?!



Yum!  Thanks!  I love to pick one up on the way back to the Villas from the MK boat for my afternoon nap.  

Welcome back, twinklebug!  

Maybe we need to start making some funny faces in addition to pressing our noses against the glass?


----------



## Muushka

Looks beautiful Twinklebug!  Free Pina Colada!  You go girl!

Every day on the cruise they played Trivia back on the sunset deck.  People would gather in groups of 4 or so and each team would pitch in answers to win.

And they guy who ran it was a hoot.  We won twice.  And at that time (once I looked at the bar menu, last 5 days) Mr Muush and I would share the $5 drink of the day.  Mostly yum, only 1 not so yum one.  Ahhhhhh fond memories on that ship.


----------



## lisah0711

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> Have a great day. I have to check out for the day.



Bye, DisneyNutzy!  Won't be too long until we see it in person!


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> Have a great day. I have to check out for the day.



Bye!  Sorry they didn't cut that cake yet!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Hey, there is a WOOT! Off going on right now in case anyone is bored and wanting to look at something...http://www.woot.com/


Okay where have I been.  I have never heard of Woot.  DD has though.


twinklebug said:


> More than I'm admitting to.  I think I'll have a virtual Pina colada ... mmm. I only had one drink the whole trip -- my b-day and my room charge was causing issues so that I almost walked away.. but the gals at the stand gave it to me for free (my b'day pin came in handy  hehe) I had to dispute multiple charges the next morning at the front desk though because each and every "still processing" message that came through at every register the night before and was cancelled, was in fact processed.  The manager said I had to be charged for 1 margarita (disney rules) but instead removed the cost of a necklace my DD picked up for me as a gift (at double the cost of the drink)


Glad you could get it worked out.  And nice room view!


----------



## twinklebug

I think we need to exchange virtual white moose gifts here... just general "gifts" for those of us who couldn't be there. ... I'm off to "shop" for you all -- hehe -- brb


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I think I'll pick up a drink to go.  Gotta get a few things together and in the mail today before our mail lady comes by.  Be back in a bit.

Thanks for the meet!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Okay where have I been.  I have never heard of Woot.  DD has though.
> 
> Glad you could get it worked out.  And nice room view!



Click on the link!  WOOT!  is a hoot!
(I love to read the info that they give on the stuff they are hawking.  Too funny )



twinklebug said:


> I think we need to exchange virtual white moose gifts here... just general "gifts" for those of us who couldn't be there. ... I'm off to "shop" for you all -- hehe -- brb



In that case, I have gotten each of my Virtual Groupies a brand new (virtual) BMW 335i coupe!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think I'll pick up a drink to go.  Gotta get a few things together and in the mail today before our mail lady comes by.  Be back in a bit.
> 
> Thanks for the meet!!!!!


Nice having you here Kathy!


----------



## lisah0711

twinklebug said:


> I think we need to exchange virtual white moose gifts here... just general "gifts" for those of us who couldn't be there. ... I'm off to "shop" for you all -- hehe -- brb



I'm in . . . I got you all some of these great fastpasses that I bought on eBay!   Front of the line every time.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> I think we need to exchange virtual white moose gifts here... just general "gifts" for those of us who couldn't be there. ... I'm off to "shop" for you all -- hehe -- brb





Muushka said:


> Click on the link!  WOOT!  is a hoot!
> (I love to read the info that they give on the stuff they are hawking.  Too funny )
> In that case, I have gotten each of my Virtual Groupies a brand new (virtual) BMW 335i coupe!  Enjoy!!



Thanks Muushka!  I am virtually driving it now.  I better be careful with all that snow out there!


----------



## lisah0711

Bye, Kathy!  Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## Muushka

I need to go put away my groceries.  I will check back in a while.  Maybe by then the very busy party-goers will have logged on to say hi!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Oooo - fast passes! Perfect! 

I haven't found just the right thing yet... but found this cutie...


----------



## lisah0711

Muushka said:


> In that case, I have gotten each of my Virtual Groupies a brand new (virtual) BMW 335i coupe!  Enjoy!!



Ooooh! Thanks Muushka!  Your gift makes me feel like mine was a little tacky.


----------



## cheer4bison

The end of school bell has rung, so I am off!  Bye!


----------



## lisah0711

twinklebug said:


> Oooo - fast passes! Perfect!
> 
> I haven't found just the right thing yet... but found this cutie...



Well, I don't know how you are going to beat a magical, mystical moose!  

Bye, cheer4bison!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Well I'm liking the gifts so far!   My gift to you all is a meal at the DW restaurant of your choice!  Just don't eat it too quickly you'll get a belly ache!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Well I guess I should go and get some stuff done.  Still snowing outside.  Yuck.  Thanks to everyone for the virtual meet!


----------



## lisah0711

Bye, DLI!  Thanks for the cookies.

Thanks for the meet Groupies.  Have to go get some work done.


----------



## DVCGeek

Sorry I'm late for the virtual meet, but please accept a virtual "Tables in Wonderland" card free from DW & myself!  That way after the free meal from DLI you can get 'refills' for less the rest of your trip!  

BTW, thanks for all the latent White Moose items.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks jimmytammy for a GREAT party! Your hard work and efforts were so appreciated. ......and I went home with the moose!


----------



## Granny

Well, that work thing messed up my plans to stop by the virtual Groupie meet.  Still, I was able to acquire (on eBay of course) pool hopping passes for all Groupies for Stormalong Bay, AK main pool and the new Contemporary pool.   Try to keep us out, will they!! 

Dizny Di...thank for letting us know about the real Groupie meet.  A little sketchy on the details though, don't you think??


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone! Sorry I was teaching while the virtual meet was going on...

How did things go with Ranger Stan?!  Hoping for some photos to be posted!

Did anyone else do the webinar tonight from DVC?  They had some great incentives, but it seems only for AKV.  I was hoping to add on some at BLT.

Oh well...

Hope everyone is having a great time! Still wishing I was there...it is FREEZING and they are calling for some mixed precipt here tonight...


----------



## DiznyDi

Sorry Granny!  Typing on my phone while riding the boat to MK for MVMCP. More to come later.....I promise. Photos,too.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVCGeek said:


> Sorry I'm late for the virtual meet, but please accept a virtual "Tables in Wonderland" card free from DW & myself!  That way after the free meal from DLI you can get 'refills' for less the rest of your trip!
> 
> BTW, thanks for all the latent White Moose items.





Granny said:


> Well, that work think messed up my plans to stop by the virtual Groupie meet.  Still, I was able to acquire (on eBay of course) pool hopping passes for all Groupies for Stormalong Bay, AK main pool and the new Contemporary pool.   Try to keep us out, will they!!
> 
> Dizny Di...thank for letting us know about the real Groupie meet.  A little sketchy on the details though, don't you think??



Love all the virtual gifts.  Thanks everyone!  Had fun with our virtual meet today.  Missed all those who couldn't be there!  

Still snowing in Iowa.  Supposed to be blizzard conditions tonight.  No school or work tomorrow.  My DD is really upset about that.


----------



## jimmytammy

twinklebug,  my parents were right next door to you in the last studio on that hall, 2563!!  They were there from the Dec 2-6.  My dad spent a lot of time on the blacony, my mom in the mercantile.

OK, this computer cuts me short with the internet here, so I will try to post all I can in several posts if need be

Ranger Stan and Carolyn came, they were a bit late but ran into some issues at home.  But not late by much.  Di(Diane) and Dad(Rich) were there, teapot(Joy) came and her DH(Steve) had work to do then was able to join us later. Twokats(Kathy) and her DD(Kati) were there as well.  Unfortunately WDWRR wasnt able to join us, he is fighting a headcold and didnt want to expose us.

We all talked for awhile getting to know each other, a security guard came to see Stan and wanted him to sign something for a fan.  We picked on him that he had done something wrongHe went along in good fun

TBC


----------



## jimmytammy

We cut the cake at around 2, all enjoyed, sent the remaining home with Stan.

Played the White Moose, and Diane opened the 1st gift that everybody vied for the rest of the day, a ceramic Moose with a Mickey branded on its rear.  Also a great pic of Ranger Stan on a mousepad standing by the Mickey totem pole.  When it was all said and done, Di got the last chioce since her gift was taken, and made off with Stan and the Moose!!  It was a lot of laughs, indeed.

We all stayed til about 5, way longer than I would have imagined it to go, but I dont think anybody wasnt enjoying themselves.

TBC


----------



## jimmytammy

We all gathered around the fireplace for a pic.  I went to the other side to see if anyone was there to assist so we could all be in it.  A very nice fellow assisted.  Turns out he was the secretary of the Carolwood Association that helps preserve Walts trains and buildings that belonged to Walt.  He also told me he worked at Disneyland as a tour guide for the Walking in Walts Footsteps, and was an engineer for 2 yrs on the Disneyland trains.  We felt honored that he was there to take the pic, but he downplayed it, said he was a nobody, but to us Disney fans, he was a somebody, but of course we all are!

So I will do my best to get pics up tomorrow as soon as Tammy can help her computer lacking skills DH


----------



## Granny

DiznyDi said:


> Sorry Granny!  Typing on my phone while riding the boat to MK for MVMCP. More to come later.....I promise. Photos,too.



Oh, you know I was just joking with you!! 

I am looking forward to seeing the pix ...and thanks Jimmy for sharing some of the moments of the day with us.


----------



## MiaSRN62

twinklebug said:


> More than I'm admitting to.  I think I'll have a virtual Pina colada ... mmm. I only had one drink the whole trip -- my b-day and my room charge was causing issues so that I almost walked away.. but the gals at the stand gave it to me for free (my b'day pin came in handy  hehe) I had to dispute multiple charges the next morning at the front desk though because each and every "still processing" message that came through at every register the night before and was cancelled, was in fact processed.  The manager said I had to be charged for 1 margarita (disney rules) but instead removed the cost of a necklace my DD picked up for me as a gift (at double the cost of the drink)
> 
> Our room view (2561?):




Twinklebug !!!   This was our exact room in May of this year !!!  Here is my original post and the second one has pics and a video from our balcony !!  Hope we left it in good shape for ya  

*Post # 1988    *
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2045682&page=133


*Post # 2248    *
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2045682&page=150


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Sorry I missed the virtual Groupie Meet !    Hope it was fun for all !!! 

*Kathy*...your photos are beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.  

*Granny*...thanks for the head's up about the extension cord for the lights---I'll throw them in the suitcase !  

Hope those getting slammed with this storm are ok.  It's going to be mostly a torrential rain and wind even for those of us in the Philadelphia area.  They are tracking another system for Sat (the day I fly out to wdw !!!!) and then again Tues into Wed (the day I was supposed to come home !!!).  So....tonight....I added another night to our trip...now my daughter and I are leaving WDW on Thurs Dec 17 just in case we could have been looking at weather related delays/cancellations into Philly on Wed.   DVC was closed when I decided to change our flight (for a total of $10 each !  LOVE SW !).  But if I have to stay cash in a wdw room I will...I checked online and there's plenty of availability for that one night.  I know my chances of getting a DVC room are slim to none....lol   I'm getting so excited to leave !!!!   
I'm gonna miss an Arctic front coming into Philly the days I'm gone ! So happy !


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Played the White Moose, and Diane opened the 1st gift that everybody vied for the rest of the day, a ceramic Moose with a Mickey branded on its rear. Also a great pic of Ranger Stan on a mousepad standing by the Mickey totem pole. When it was all said and done, Di got the last chioce since her gift was taken, and made off with Stan and the Moose!! It was a lot of laughs, indeed.



Awesome !  GO Diane !  Maybe we can see a pic when you get a chance ?


Maria


----------



## twinklebug

MiaSRN62 said:


> Twinklebug !!!   This was our exact room in May of this year !!!  Here is my original post and the second one has pics and a video from our balcony !!  Hope we left it in good shape for ya
> 
> *Post # 1988    *
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2045682&page=133
> 
> 
> *Post # 2248    *
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2045682&page=150



Hey Maria! I remember your posts... Great pics! The unit was in fantastic shape other than in need of a little draino in the tub. Did you have the new TV set? While we were there a maintenance lady went around knocking on all the doors asking if they had new or old tvs. I had a feeling I'd be at the end of the hall this visit as for our last 3 visits we were off in other halls. We didn't mind it one bit - but it did cut down on the the kids running to/from roaring forks. Bonus for me.... this was the first trip I came in under $200 total $ spent. 



lisah0711 said:


> Well, I don't know how you are going to beat a magical, mystical moose!



Yea, I gave up so mystical moose it is. Not very useful, but then again it is a white elephant ... err... moose. 



jimmytammy said:


> twinklebug,  my parents were right next door to you in the last studio on that hall, 2563!!  They were there from the Dec 2-6.  My dad spent a lot of time on the blacony, my mom in the mercantile.



How cool was that?! I'll have you know that they were very good neighbors - we didn't hear a peep from them. With the weather I only stepped out on the balcony for a few minutes each day & then the cold & wet drove me back in. I'm glad, otherwise I'm sure your dad would have had some stories to tell about the conversations "the two kids next door" had (I'm certain I didn't raise them, hehe)


----------



## wildernessDad

Sorry I missed the meet.  It reads like you all had a great time!

Please accept this virtual Walt Disney autograph from me.  

in other news....   1 day to go!!!!


----------



## blossomz

WD...ONE MORE DAY!!!  HOORAY!

Jimmy...thank you for sharing all about the meet.  I so wish I could have been there!  Cannot wait to see the photo!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Did you have the new TV set?



I thought I did Twinklebug ???  But honestly can't recall---I stayed at VB that week too and I know they had the new flat screen tv's.  


Maria


----------



## Muushka

I am so glad that the meet was a success.  The virtual meet helped me quite a bit (I was so sad not to be able to go) .


----------



## lisah0711

Muushka said:


> I am so glad that the meet was a success.  The virtual meet helped me quite a bit (I was so sad not to be able to go) .



Yes, the virtual meet was fun.  Thanks for all of the cool virtual gifts!    I have to admit I am a little disappointed that we didn't get a piece of that virtual cake, though. 

WD, safe journey!

It's a happy day here, though, can you say single digit dance, baby?  

Have a great day groupies!


----------



## MiaSRN62

I was sad too Muushka to not actually be there especially since my dates were so close---I fly into WDW on Sat.   

Oh...and btw, would u please be able to add on an extra night for me ?  I just now got off the phone with DVC & added SSR for the night of Dec 16.  SO I'm :
*Dolphin for Sat Dec 12
SSR Dec 13-17 *

Considering this was such a last minute trip (I literally booked SSR 3 weeks ago....I was shocked they had another night open !  Everything else was booked.  SSR seems to be the only one with last minute availability---but I won't complain.  I am just glad anything was available).  

Thanks Muushka.....no prob if you can't....I know the holidays are a hectic time and you just returned from a trip.   


Maria


----------



## jimmytammy

Twinklebug

My folks slept very sound, and mentioned it was very quite down there.  So yall must not have been too bad

Muushka

Ranger Stan said he missed you and was so hoping you could make it.  But I explained and though dissapointed, he understood.  I did tell him that I gave you some info on how to make contact and he said he would love to hear from you.


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> I was sad too Muushka to not actually be there especially since my dates were so close---I fly into WDW on Sat.
> 
> Oh...and btw, would u please be able to add on an extra night for me ?  I just now got off the phone with DVC & added SSR for the night of Dec 16.  SO I'm :
> *Dolphin for Sat Dec 12
> SSR Dec 13-17 *
> 
> Considering this was such a last minute trip (I literally booked SSR 3 weeks ago....I was shocked they had another night open !  Everything else was booked.  SSR seems to be the only one with last minute availability---but I won't complain.  I am just glad anything was available).
> 
> Thanks Muushka.....no prob if you can't....I know the holidays are a hectic time and you just returned from a trip.
> 
> 
> Maria



I added the extra day for you, congrats!  Have a wonderful time.



jimmytammy said:


> Twinklebug
> 
> My folks slept very sound, and mentioned it was very quite down there.  So yall must not have been too bad
> 
> Muushka
> 
> Ranger Stan said he missed you and was so hoping you could make it.  But I explained and though dissapointed, he understood.  I did tell him that I gave you some info on how to make contact and he said he would love to hear from you.



Awwww.  I will write to him very very soon.  

Snail mail?  I actually forgot it exists!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

JT - Thanks for the update on the groupie meet. Sounds like you all had a great time!

WD - Have a great trip...it is finally here. lisah0711 & I will keep the countdowns going while you are enjoying your trip with your grandaughter.
10 days single digit dance starts tomorrow!


----------



## wildernessDad

Boarding passes printed!  Taxi called!

I'm at work, but going nuts!  Trying to look casual... it's not working!


----------



## twinklebug

Wild Dad... don't fight it, just give in. We give you permission to hoot and holler all over the office if you need to


----------



## twinklebug

Just remembered to give a report on the All Stars - Movies, the one night we stayed...

We didn't arrive until almost 10pm. The lobby was quiet, but reminded me of a train station. Cold linoleum, no place to hang out other than a few seats at a tv for kiddos & the front desk folk, although polite, did not have the usual cheery, easy going Disney employee attitude. I felt as though I was a nuisance to them.

The room was in the Fantasia - the Hat building. Got a good deal: $69 with tax for the one night. The room looked clean upon entering - there was a towel animal in the window (a bird?) but upon closer inspection the floor was covered with stuff that a properly functioning vacuum should have sucked up without issue and there were dried coffee rings left on the table. Nothing big, but made me wonder if the housekeeper had cleaned the sink or just wiped it down with a towel. I would have preferred if the housekeeper had spent 5 more minutes cleaning the room instead of making the towel critter.

For anyone going to spend a night in a value I recommend: bring your own TP  'nuff said.

The beds.. tiny. The pillows... ummm... they squeaked LOL. All night long there were squeaky noises coming from the fibers inside the pillow as they rubbed on each other. I had to keep telling myself they were not bugs! 

The bell services man who came to transfer our luggage was great and all our pieces made it over to WL without issue. FYI - the bell services folk at the values are contractors verses WL's which are Disney employees (our WL bell man told us this when I mentioned that the could no longer use chalks in the doors at ASMo)

We had to experience it to know what it was like. It was OK for a single night, arriving late, leaving early, but next time we'll go to POR if we need to spend a single night outside of a villa. We won't do a value again unless we have to.


----------



## jimmytammy

The cake












The group




L to R front Kati(twokats DD) Kristian(jimmytammys DD)Jimmy(jimmytammy)Casey(jimmytammys DS)
L to R back Kathy(twokats)Rich(DiznyDad)Diane(DiznyDi)Ranger Stan, Carolyn(Mrs Ranger Stan) Tammy(TammyNC, Jimmys DW)Joy(teapot)Steve(Mrs Teapots DH)


----------



## jimmytammy

Ranger Stan being questioned??


----------



## jimmytammy

Off to HS and Mama Melroses, more pics to follow


----------



## MiaSRN62

> For anyone going to spend a night in a value I recommend: bring your own TP  'nuff said.
> 
> The beds.. tiny. The pillows... ummm... they squeaked LOL. All night long there were squeaky noises coming from the fibers inside the pillow as they rubbed on each other.


*Twinklebug*.....I actually had the night of Dec 12 booked at the Movies but changed to the Dolphin when I got a great code in an email.  It's costing me only like $24 more for the night and I'm getting a deluxe vs a value.  And I so know what u mean about the TP in the values !!!   It's NOT Angel Soft which is what you get in the other resorts. 

*WildernessDad* !!!!!  I am so excited FOR YOU !  Have a great journey to WDW !!! 

maria


----------



## eliza61

Thanks all for the pictures.  I'm going to get down there during the holidays if it kills me.  

Wilderness Dad, have a great trip!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Jimmytammy* ! Love all the photos.  It's so cool to see everyone !  Ranger Stan looked awesome (although it's strange to not see him in his CM uniform).   The cake was beautiful too.  Looking forward to more pics 


Maria


----------



## wildernessDad

Love the pictures!  What a great gesture to a great guy!  (Stan)

It's making me teary-eyed....  oh wait, it's those onions again... honest!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Does the villas have a tree in the Atrium this year?

Bobbi

PS.  THANK YOU for reporting about Stan and the pictures, jimmytammy.


----------



## twinklebug

The tree is in the Villa's atrium Bobbi - and pictures come nowhere to doing it justice.

However, I'll take another stab at pulling my pics off my unformatted phone card again after work - I know I have at least 2 pics of the tree. Just had no idea I had to format the pre-formatted card with my desktop before using it.


----------



## wildernessDad

Have a meeting at 3:30 today (about 22 mintues from now) and am going nuts as I will be leaving for home directly after the meeting!

But for the strangest reason, who knows why, I have the theme song for the 'A Team' stuck in my head!  I keep playing it back over and over in my mind.  Need to find a replacement song...

Looking about, I only have about 24,000 posts before I catch up with bobbiwoz!  That shouldn't take too long...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Sorry I missed the virtual Groupie Meet !    Hope it was fun for all !!!
> Hope those getting slammed with this storm are ok.  It's going to be mostly a torrential rain and wind even for those of us in the Philadelphia area.  They are tracking another system for Sat (the day I fly out to wdw !!!!) and then again Tues into Wed (the day I was supposed to come home !!!).  So....tonight....I added another night to our trip...now my daughter and I are leaving WDW on Thurs Dec 17 just in case we could have been looking at weather related delays/cancellations into Philly on Wed.   DVC was closed when I decided to change our flight (for a total of $10 each !  LOVE SW !).  But if I have to stay cash in a wdw room I will...I checked online and there's plenty of availability for that one night.  I know my chances of getting a DVC room are slim to none....lol   I'm getting so excited to leave !!!!
> I'm gonna miss an Arctic front coming into Philly the days I'm gone ! So happy !
> 
> 
> Maria


Maria we missed you yesterday!  Congrats on being able to lengthen your stay and miss all the yuck!



wildernessDad said:


> Sorry I missed the meet.  It reads like you all had a great time!
> 
> Please accept this virtual Walt Disney autograph from me.
> 
> in other news....   1 day to go!!!!


Missed you yesterday!  Have a great trip with your GD!!!!  



twinklebug said:


> Just remembered to give a report on the All Stars - Movies, the one night we stayed...
> We had to experience it to know what it was like. It was OK for a single night, arriving late, leaving early, but next time we'll go to POR if we need to spend a single night outside of a villa. We won't do a value again unless we have to.


Eww.  My aunt stayed at one of the All Stars in April and hated it.  We stayed there once in 2001 and unless I am desperate that will be the last time we would spend a week in one.  I'm too spoiled by how nice the deluxes are.  A mod would be a good alternative for a night.

JT - Thanks for all the great pictures!  The cake was beautiful and it was really nice to see everyones faces.  Sounds like you all had alot of fun.


----------



## bobbiwoz

twinklebug said:


> The tree is in the Villa's atrium Bobbi - and pictures come nowhere to doing it justice.
> 
> However, I'll take another stab at pulling my pics off my unformatted phone card again after work - I know I have at least 2 pics of the tree. Just had no idea I had to format the pre-formatted card with my desktop before using it.



Oh Thank you.  I love the villas and that tree is just right for me.  The main lobby of the lodge is great, of course, but often I will just sit by a fireplace, and read, relax and feel at home, right in the villas.   

Bobbi


----------



## DVCGeek

Thanks for all the pics of the non-virtual meet everyone!  I loved the canoe!  



bobbiwoz said:


> Does the villas have a tree in the Atrium this year?



Sure does!  Others may have a better pick, but I took this one last Friday:


----------



## Muushka

Thank you for the pics JT.  The cake was beautiful (and I bet it tasted great!) and what a great looking group you all are!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


>





MiaSRN62 said:


> *Jimmytammy* ! Love all the photos.  It's so cool to see everyone !  Ranger Stan looked awesome (although it's strange to not see him in his CM uniform).   The cake was beautiful too.  Looking forward to more pics
> 
> Maria



Jimmy...Maria had exactly the same reaction as I did...it is weird to see Ranger Stan in his civvies.     Thanks so much for posting the pictures...the whole group looks great and it seems that a wonderful time was had by all. 



wildernessDad said:


> Have a meeting at 3:30 today (about 22 mintues from now) and am going nuts as I will be leaving for home directly after the meeting!
> 
> But for the strangest reason, who knows why, I have the theme song for the 'A Team' stuck in my head!  I keep playing it back over and over in my mind.  Need to find a replacement song...



* "It's a world of laughter, a world of tears. It's a world of hope and world of fears".... ​*
That should take care of your song issue.  No charge. 


Maria...glad that your trip has come together so well.  Have a great time at The World.


----------



## blossomz

Love Love Love the pics!!!  Thank you so much!!  JT...did you happen to remember to ask Ranger Stan if he received my card?  I would love to send him another if not...  The cake looked wonderful.  Ranger Stan without his hat!!    So nice to finally see, "his Carolyn"!  So sorry I missed the fun, but thank you so much for including us groupies back home!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks DLI and Granny for the well-wishes on my upcoming trip.  It would be PERFECT if it was at VWL, but I'll be happy to just be in WDW !  And I've got my extension cord and lights packed !!!!  

Maria


----------



## eliza61

Trivia time:

Disney's Hollywood Studios has been home to the Osborne Family Spectacle of Lights (now "Dancing Lights") since 1995.  The show was created by Jennings Osborne, who put up a 1,000 light display at his home in Arkansas in 1986 as a Christmas gift to his six year old daughter, Breezy (is that a Disney name or what. )
By 1993, his gift had turned into more than 3 million lights and a legal battle with the neighbors-which eventually resulted in a cease-and-desist order from the Arkansas Supreme Court.
Disney has been adding bulbs since it purchased the display in 1995 and, in 2006 added lights that "dance" to a medley of holiday music every 15 minutes.


----------



## twinklebug

Good topic eliza! Did you realize that in the narration leading up to the show they say all 5 million lights came from the Osborne family, which from what I read is wrong. Only just over 3 million came from them. 

Also, among those lights there is a purple cat hidden in a different place each year. It and a few other Halloween decorations were accidentally included with the shipment of lights from the family. The imagineers decided to use some of the decorations as a game. 








See if you can find the purple cat! (we had no success with it this last trip)

((BTW... Loving your new tag ))


----------



## Muushka

Hidden *cat *in the display!  I am all over that next year!!!  Great tip!!

Maria, have a wonderful time.

Eliza, you got tagged!  And a great one at that!


----------



## wildernessDad

We're past airport security!!!

Won't be long until we board!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

JT- Thanks so much for the pictures of the meet. The cake looked great...love the canoe.

Eliza & Twinklebug- Thanks for the tips on the Osborne lights. Can't wait to see them. We have made so many trips to the world but this will be our first time going while the holiday decorations are up.

WD- Almost there

Single digit dance  9 days


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz

That security guard had something to do with that card, I think?

We ddnt catch your name but remember Stan mentioning the card was from PA.  I will call him and let him know that it was indeed from a groupie.


----------



## lisah0711

DisneyNutzy said:


> JT- Thanks so much for the pictures of the meet. The cake looked great...love the canoe.
> 
> Eliza & Twinklebug- Thanks for the tips on the Osborne lights. Can't wait to see them. We have made so many trips to the world but this will be our first time going while the holiday decorations are up.
> 
> WD- Almost there
> 
> Single digit dance  9 days



WD, safe travels.  DisneyNutzy and I are keeping the countdown thing going . . . 

twinklebug, thanks for telling us about the purple cat.  Will definitely look for it next week-end.

8 more days!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> We're past airport security!!!
> 
> Won't be long until we board!!



Finally!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

wildernessDad said:


> We're past airport security!!!
> 
> Won't be long until we board!!


 Is this Twitter or Disboards?


----------



## Muushka

Vacation:  My favorite subject!

We arrived on Wed the 18th and stayed at a Comfort Inn for $29.  What a great deal that was.  They had just refurbished the hotel and everything was wonderful (honestly, comparable to a 4 star resort…the rooms that is).

The next day we checked into OKW at 10 and our room was ready!  Went over to Winn Dixie and bought 4 days worth of groceries.  Then back to the resort to meet my friend Debbie who was coming up from Jupiter.  She and I went over to DTD to get some gifts for her granddaughter.  

At 4 we went to MVMCP.  I have to say, in all the years we have gone to Disney, this was the best time I ever had at MK.  The crowds were so light….get this….Peter Pan (one of my favs) was walk-on!!!  As was Dumbo and the Tea Cups! (my first time ever on the cups).  I was able to video the entire parade with not one person standing in front of me (and we arrived 5 minutes before the parade).  The fireworks over the Castle were also awesome, again, not surrounded by thousands!

The next day my friend left and we went to Animal Kingdom and MGM.  Both places had light crowds.  I cannot believe it, but we forgot to do Toy Story Mania.  We have never done this ride!

Saturday I went to DTD alone and rode the balloon that goes up 400 feet.  What a kick that was!  

Sunday we went to Epcot.  It was so funny.  If anyone remembers this past January I had a major gripe about Soarin’.  The CM who bypassed the next 2 in line (that would be us) with “party of 4, party of 5 and party of 7!  Well this time we were hundreds back in line.  And the CM came walking towards the back saying “party of2”?  No parties of 2 until us!!!!  So we got to walk on the next ride!!!  Woohoo there is justice!!!

Monday we got up bright and early for our drive to Ft Lauderdale for our 11 night cruise.  

Oh my gosh.  What a drop dead gorgeous ship the Equinox is.  That is the first time we have ever gone on a brand new ship, no rust anywhere!
We had a great cabin with an extra big balcony.  The only snafu was that it was not supposed to be obstructed and it was.  I wanted the cruise line to know that they had made a mistake (I booked a certain category and did not get it).  They insisted that we receive a $200 shipboard credit (believe me, I did not complain to get the money, I was more upset about having to look at the tops of life boats and not wanting anyone else to be give that cabin without realizing it was obstructed).

We also got another $100 credit (which I didn’t know about when we booked) so we had $300 to spend!  (We usually don’t spend a lot of money on cruises).

We had booked an excursion to Gutan Locks at the Panama Canal.  This was the only one we did and it was great.  We have watched just about any special that has to do with building the canal and has fascinated us both for a long time.  To be able to see it up close and watch it work was wonderful.  Yeah, we are nerds.

The entertainment was great.  One guy was so good (Doug Cameron) that he got a standing ovation!  One comedian had me laughing for a full hour (and I am a tough audience, believe me!).

I am not a fan of food on ships.  I must say, this was the best I ever had.  Well, except for Thanksgiving turkey dinner.  Nuff said…..

They had lots of entertainment on the ship throughout the day and evening.  A 4 string quartet was wonderful, we caught them many times.  And a singer with his guitar (and his oh-so perfect pitch) was great.

They had so many great chairs and places to lie down.  Yup, lie down!  Leather loungers, large bed type things surrounded by cloth that were very comfy.

And look at what is on the top deck!  Grass!!  The Lawn Club.  We sat up there and it was wonderful.  In the pic if you look down at the balconies, we were on the ‘hump’, towards the right of the picture, see how they are longer. 


Oops, kinda big, I will delete it an a few days (must conserve bandwidth!)
I took that puppy out and gave it a post of it's own!

Here was the pool and some cool chair/beds









The main dining room





One of the shows.  Kinda Cirque-ish (but not quite as good as Cirque)





This is what our cabin looked like.  We loved the bed next to the balcony.  Got to lay in bed and look at the ocean!





The beautiful atrium





They also had a glass blowing (Corning) show up on the top deck.  Interesting.

All in all, we highly recommend cruising!


----------



## Muushka

By the way, I didn't take any of these pictures!






here is that biiiiig picture


----------



## MiaSRN62

we search for the purple cat every year !  He is hard to find !  And I read that all the Osbourne lights have been replaced with new LED energy saving lights this year as another added bit of trivia.  

Also I'm reading on the DIS that some people who have come back recently noticed a decrease in Christmas decorations around the parks and holiday music piped in.  That's a big of a disappointment if it's true.  Yet more cutbacks.   Oh well............I'm still gonna go and have fun !!!

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Muushka....*
Love your TR so far........
I've been to several MVMCP but never one that uncrowded !  Must be the earlier ones in Nov are like that ?   They get busier in Dec.  I'm going to the one on Dec 13 (Sun).   And how cool about getting bumped up in line for Soarin' !

Too bad about the obstructed view.  And yes, I would definitely inform them so noone else is disappointed.  I'm sure the $300 was nice, but didn't equal what u paid for the category by a long shot.  But that ship is absolutely stunning !  Love the cabin decor and bedding......

Maria


----------



## twinklebug

Figured out how to get those images off my phone... only took me what... 3 days?  Let me know if they're annoyingly large & I'll resize them





Corner tree & Main tree








Not too bad for a little phone huh?


----------



## blossomz

Love all of the TR and photos!  Keep'em coming!  WD...are you there yet???


----------



## Granny

Muush...great TR and pictures.  That grass on the top deck is something else! 

And Twinklebug, thanks for the photos of our home all dressed up for the season.  It really is a great place, and yes your little phone did a nice job with the pix!


----------



## wildernessDad

I am relaxing in my room after an interesting day.

Didn't do the wishes dessert party as planned because of a minor detail not given to me when I booked it - that admission to MVMCP was required!

So, I got a full refund.

Have flat screen tvs in our rooms.  Granddaughter did Dumbo, train, Pooh, Small World and rode the monorail.

Got the worst possible dedicated 2- br villa in terms of location and view. Curtains will remain closed.

Mercantile had NO WL merch that I could see. So sad.

Got the WL holiday 2009 pin immediately upon arrival. Did not see it being sold later.

Feet hurt from all of the walking. Signing off now.


----------



## twinklebug

a few more


----------



## DVCGeek

Talked to my mom tonight- my parents didn't like their trip to Las Vegas very much that they took just before Thanksgiving.  So my dad found some cheap airfare and they are flying to WDW for 2 nights, arriving Dec. 15th!    They are staying @ Wilderness Lodge , woods view room.  It will be their 14th time staying @ our beloved...  Personally I think 2 nights is WAY too short a trip, but they usually like 3 night trips so I hope they have fun.  MAYBE it will tide them over until they join us Feb. 1st for their 3 nights @ BLT!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Didn't do the wishes dessert party as planned because of a minor detail not given to me when I booked it - that admission to MVMCP was required!



Please tell me about this WD (or anyone who might know).  I'm consider myself somewhat of a disney-in-the-know person having logged in about 40 visits to the World.  But don't know about this.   


WD....rest those feet !  There's fun to be had tommorrow !  And sorry about your room---I'm guessing its the dumpster view  ?


Maria


----------



## blossomz

So glad you are finally there WD!

Twinkle...love those photos!


----------



## wildernessDad

MiaSRN62 said:


> Please tell me about this WD (or anyone who might know).  I'm consider myself somewhat of a disney-in-the-know person having logged in about 40 visits to the World.  But don't know about this.
> 
> 
> WD....rest those feet !  There's fun to be had tommorrow !  And sorry about your room---I'm guessing its the dumpster view  ?
> 
> 
> Maria



You eat desserts while watching Wishes. They do have It on nights which does not have MVMCP.

I'd call the view that I have the only-partially-concealed-delivery-trucks view with a dumpster hidden in there somewhere.


----------



## lisah0711

Muushka, thanks for the TR -- you can make a non-Disney trip look like fun!  

twinklebug, thanks for the pictures of the decorations.  Can't wait to see them in person soon.  

WD, sorry about your view.    Sounds like your granddaughter is having fun!  

Thank you whoever told us about the purple cat.  We love looking for things like that -- last year we found the Monkey Bride in Haunted Mansion Holiday at DLR.

Only 7 more days!   (your turn DisneyNutzy!)


----------



## Degli

Hey guys,
Wish we were doing the VWL but wanted to save our points for summer. So took advantage of the Dis Visa 40% off deal. We are surprising the kiddies with a trip to WL in mid January. Can't believe my hubby said yes. Guess he's getting burned out with work. Can't wait for the look on my dd's face xmas morning when we tell her. All she's talks about is how she misses the WL. Great memories there. I'm sure my 14 y/o ds will be happy too. It's the teen thing....geez!


----------



## wildernessDad

I stand corrected. There are some Wilderness Lodge t-shirts and sweatshirts for sale. No Lincoln logs though.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sadly, it all comes to a close, but we had a great time!

Saw teapot and Mr. teapot yesterday at Epcot, and got to chat for awhile(actually I was doing most of the chatting)  We missed the Merry Mixer(again).  We were sitting at America, and realized at 4:45 that it was going on.  None of us had the energy to RUN to get there before 5.  Steve and Joy told us about it, and after hearing the crowd issues, glad we missed it.

I have to say what a great meet it was with all the groupies, and to make friendships beyond the web.  Thanks to all those that were there, sorry we missed those who couldnt make it.

See yall when we get home


----------



## DisneyNutzy

JT - Sorry your trip is ending but thanks so much for sharing it with all of us.

WD- Sorry about your view but it sounds like you are having a great time.

Muushka - Great TR. I missed out on the Comfort Suite $29 deal. NowI regret nout grabbing it whn I had the chance.

Twinklebug- great pics

Lisa...last but not least 8days!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Just checking in to say 7days


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> Please tell me about this WD (or anyone who might know).  I'm consider myself somewhat of a disney-in-the-know person having logged in about 40 visits to the World.  But don't know about this.
> 
> 
> WD....rest those feet !  There's fun to be had tommorrow !  And sorry about your room---I'm guessing its the dumpster view  ?
> 
> 
> Maria



Maria,
I was a bit disappointed in the wishes dessert party.  I went in August and it was new so maybe they worked out a few of my "unlikes"

1) tables were very tight together, so every time we got up to get a refill we literally bumped into some one in the next table.  After 15 misn of this me and 4 other tables took matters into our own hands and did some "rearranging"

2) They don't dim the lights in the area when the fireworks start.  You know how they dim the light around the park, well the seating area "above" you stays lite.  

3)  It was still pretty pricey.  20 bucks a piece after tax.  Desserts were tasty but their small.

It's one of those things that we're glad we did once but we won't do it again.
The desserts at Main street bakery are just as good.


----------



## twinklebug

This thread is too quiet today. Where is everyone? Oh yea, Disney


----------



## lisah0711

DisneyNutzy said:


> Just checking in to say 7days



6 days!    



twinklebug said:


> This thread is too quiet today. Where is everyone? Oh yea, Disney



  Actually it seems like all the threads are quiet today -- lots of Christmas activities going on now, too.


----------



## blossomz

Twinklebug....everyone but us I guess!  We're here...


----------



## twinklebug

Well, I found out where our mascot took off to. Apparently there's a Buy 1 :get 1 Free deal on kids meals in Homer Alaska. He just wants the toys.


----------



## blossomz

Hey!!  My 1000th post!


----------



## twinklebug

blossomz said:


> Hey!!  My 1000th post!



Any excuse for a party...

Happy 1000th Postday Blossomz! 





There's cake in there somewhere... I think.


----------



## blossomz

Why thank you!!


----------



## twinklebug

lisah0711 said:


> Actually it seems like all the threads are quiet today -- lots of Christmas activities going on now, too.



Yea, Xmas stuff here too. I've been trying to get my tree lit properly so we can decorate it, it seems to want to mimic the Epcot tree (large cross section blown out) I think I'm loosing this battle.


----------



## twinklebug

eliza61 said:


> It's one of those things that we're glad we did once but we won't do it again.
> The desserts at Main street bakery are just as good.



Thanks for sharing the info. I think we'll stick with our slice of cake from the bakery and a space on main street.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'm here too.  Been watching it snow all day long - very heavy, wet snow.  Blech.  My horses are looking like drowned rats although they DO have shelters they could stand in if they chose to.  

So - time for some more pictures!

Some cozy places around the lodge:





















A picture of our room balconies (3rd floor):






And one with some lovely sun lighting!  






Taken from the MK dock on the morning we left.


----------



## MiaSRN62

twinklebug said:


> Well, I found out where our mascot took off to. Apparently there's a Buy 1 :get 1 Free deal on kids meals in Homer Alaska. He just wants the toys.



 LOVE IT !!!!


Hellooo Groupies....from nice warm WDW !  I left Philly this morning with a temp of 30 degrees and landed in Orlando 2 hours later to a wonderful 78 !!!!  I'm havin' a nice thaw.  Cool view of the Castle and MK fireworks from my room on the 12 floor of the Dolphin !  Moving to SSR tommorrow........


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

I love your photos Kathy !


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Woohoo Maria!!!!  Lucky, lucky you!!    Have a terrific trip.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> I love your photos Kathy !



Thanks!  I'd love to see some from Christmas down there.  I don't think I've seen any yet from SSR - or the Dolphin either.  

A year ago we were at OKW/BCV enjoying all WDW has to offer at this time of the year.  I wish we were there now!


----------



## tgropp

*I need your help groupies. I know that the music playlist was made available for the WL music that they play in the lobby during the year but I would love to find out who plays the guitar Christmas music and where I could buy a recording of it. The Ghristmas music in the villas is so soothing, and I am sure that it is the same as in the lodges main lobby. If anyone is going to the lodge this Christmas and could find this out for me, I would be forever grateful. Thanks and Merry Christmas.* PS I would still love to know how to put the WL groupies logo and VWL home resort on my postings.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Just checking in.  I need to read back. DH & I had a great 3 night quick trip to WDW and didn't even bring a computer. Now we are catching up on getting ready for Christmas here.  It was so nice to be away and enjoyed seeing everything there all decorated. 

I did look briefly at the last page here & love the McD drive thru photo and Kathi all your lodge shots are stunning as always! Love those comfy little seating areas.


----------



## blossomz

tgropp said:


> * PS I would still love to know how to put the WL groupies logo and VWL home resort on my postings.*


*

Check on page 1...Muushka posted directions...  Yep...you definitely need one!*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

tgropp said:


> *I need your help groupies. I know that the music playlist was made available for the WL music that they play in the lobby during the year but I would love to find out who plays the guitar Christmas music and where I could buy a recording of it. The Ghristmas music in the villas is so soothing, and I am sure that it is the same as in the lodges main lobby. If anyone is going to the lodge this Christmas and could find this out for me, I would be forever grateful. Thanks and Merry Christmas.* PS I would still love to know how to put the WL groupies logo and VWL home resort on my postings.





I've seen lists for the non-Christmas music, but not sure I have ever seen one for the Christmas tunes.

http://allears.net/acc/faq_wl4.htm
http://www.mousesavers.com/wlmusic.html

Hi Muushka!  A belated welcome back from your cruise!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Welcome back *Dory*!  Glad you had a good trip and got to enjoy all the decorations. 

*Muushka* - I've recently started thinking we might have to try a cruise some day and seeing those pictures and hearing how much you enjoyed it may have clinched that idea!

What a great picture *Twinklebug*! lol  I wonder if he swings by every day?!?


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Kathy - Great pictures. Where is that desk area in the lodge?

Maria- Have a great time and save some of that nice weather for us.

6 Days


----------



## DVCGeek

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'd love to see some from Christmas down there.  I don't think I've seen any yet from SSR



Here ya' go!  (I can never decide what to post, but if I have pics of something someone wants to see I'm happy to share.  I went to all the deluxe Disney resorts last trip {Sorry, no Swolphin} specifically to check out the decorations.)  These are from Dec. 3, 2009:


----------



## twinklebug

Thanks for the SSR pics DVCGeek. We spent New Years Eve through the 5th there last year & I vaguely recall the tree & poinsettias. I didn't really appreciate the decor -- it's good to see it again.

I've been spending the better part of the weekend setting up our tree and it occurred to me that with the Disney Christmas trees, you can't see into the tree. The same tree style is used for all resorts in Small, Medium, Large & XL sizes, but they're all the same. I wonder what sort of construction they used that makes them so full.


----------



## Berta

Jumping in with the group if I may...we LOVE our VWL home away from home, and are looking forward to our next trip in June 2010! Time to make ADRs!!! WOOO HOOO...Artist's Point, here I come!

Does anyone have a room # recommendation for a nice view of Bay Lake from the Villas?


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi Berta,

Ask for a high floor, pool view near the elevators.  That's where we were on our first trip "home" and it was spectacular!  Loved watching and listening to the Electric Water Pageant every night from the balcony. 

Jill


----------



## cheer4bison

jimmytammy said:


> Sadly, it all comes to a close, but we had a great time!
> 
> Saw teapot and Mr. teapot yesterday at Epcot, and got to chat for awhile(actually I was doing most of the chatting)  We missed the Merry Mixer(again).  We were sitting at America, and realized at 4:45 that it was going on.  None of us had the energy to RUN to get there before 5.  Steve and Joy told us about it, and after hearing the crowd issues, glad we missed it.
> 
> I have to say what a great meet it was with all the groupies, and to make friendships beyond the web.  Thanks to all those that were there, sorry we missed those who couldnt make it.
> 
> See yall when we get home



Thanks for the amazing updates during your visit to our beloved lodge.  It was such a special treat to log in knowing that you had probably left all of us here at home a message.  Next best thing to being there.  Just wanted you to know we appreciated your efforts! 

Thanks to all the other groupies who have posted such great photos lately.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyNutzy said:


> Kathy - Great pictures. Where is that desk area in the lodge?



It's located on the level above the lobby in the corner that would kind of be above the restrooms and entrance to Whispering Canyon.



DVCGeek said:


> Here ya' go!  (I can never decide what to post, but if I have pics of something someone wants to see I'm happy to share.  I went to all the deluxe Disney resorts last trip {Sorry, no Swolphin} specifically to check out the decorations.)  These are from Dec. 3, 2009:



Thanks DVCGeek - great pictures!    I wonder how many poinsettias are used just at SSR much less WDW during the holidays!   



Berta said:


> Jumping in with the group if I may...we LOVE our VWL home away from home, and are looking forward to our next trip in June 2010! Time to make ADRs!!! WOOO HOOO...Artist's Point, here I come!
> 
> Does anyone have a room # recommendation for a nice view of Bay Lake from the Villas?



Welcome to the Groupies Berta!   I'd do the request cheer4bison suggested.  I learned after one trip to not request a specific room.  When that wasn't available they gave us something completely opposite b/c they didn't know why we requested that particular room.


----------



## blossomz

Hi Berta!  Welcome to the friendliest thread in the west!  (and all over the internet)   Pull up a rocker and set awhile.  Oh..and don't forget to grab a siggie.  Directions are on page one.  Welcome!!


----------



## jimmytammy

cheer4bison said:


> Thanks for the amazing updates during your visit to our beloved lodge.  It was such a special treat to log in knowing that you had probably left all of us here at home a message.  Next best thing to being there.  Just wanted you to know we appreciated your efforts!
> 
> Thanks to all the other groupies who have posted such great photos lately.



You are most welcome.  I am glad to share in our adventures there.  I look forward to doing the same with others that are there as well.

One crazy thing happened I forgot to share from Thurs night.  DD and I were at BW parking lot, and it was still about 82* at that time.  As I was pulling out, I came upon a cornsnake that was about 3' long and moving really slow.  I didnt want to run over it, and gave it time to cross in front of the van.  Then this lady is just walking along talking on the phone and I try to warn her, but alas too late, she bout jumps out of her skin, hollers "snake" and walks way around the lot to get away from it.  Crazy thing for me is the next day it turns cold.  Warm enough for a snake one day, cold enough to snow at home the next!


----------



## Muushka

Snakes!!  I hate snakes!!!




KAT4DISNEY said:


> Welcome back *Dory*!  Glad you had a good trip and got to enjoy all the decorations.
> 
> *Muushka* - I've recently started thinking we might have to try a cruise some day and seeing those pictures and hearing how much you enjoyed it may have clinched that idea!
> 
> What a great picture *Twinklebug*! lol  I wonder if he swings by every day?!?



You go girl on the cruise thing!  Let me know if you need any tips on shopping for one, I about have a PhD in cruise shopping by now!



Berta said:


> Jumping in with the group if I may...we LOVE our VWL home away from home, and are looking forward to our next trip in June 2010! Time to make ADRs!!! WOOO HOOO...Artist's Point, here I come!
> 
> Does anyone have a room # recommendation for a nice view of Bay Lake from the Villas?



Welcome Berta!  I once worked with a Berta, you aren't by any chance a lab type person are you?

I have added you to the dates list, as was mentioned, grab that rocker and stay a while!

*Oh, and Happy Birthday to Mickeymorse!!!

Happy trails Maria!!*


----------



## horselover

Firstly I just want to say thank you to all for your condolences & prayers for my sister's passing.  Your support was a great comfort to me.

So it's been a crazy couple of weeks around here. Our trip did indeed happen, but certainly not in the way I had planned or imagined it. After my sister passed on Wed. I really felt like the best thing would be for me to send DH & the kids along without me & stay home with the rest of my family, but my mom insisted I go. I probably should have listened to my instincts. While I was at least able to have some fun it was exhausting. I flew down with DH & the kids on Friday then flew on Sun. morning alone for the wake on Sun. afternoon. The funeral was scheduled for Mon. morning followed by a luncheon & then I caught a 4:15 flight back to Orlando. We had rented a car so I jumped in my car after landing at 7:30 & hightailed it back to VWL. Ran to the room to change, jumped on the boat & met the boys & DH on Main Street at 8:50. I don't think I've ever had such a greeting my kids. I guess they missed me. We had Tue. & most of Wed. & then flew home Wed. night.  I would have given anything for 1 more night, but I had to be back to work on Thu. VWL & the parks were all that I expected them to be. Beautiful decorations. The crowds were not light as I thought they might be. I'll echo the sentiment that has been voiced in the past. Free dining has ruined the off seasons. 

Sadly I did miss the groupie meet.  The boys insisted we do all the fun things I had missed on Tue.  So we headed off to Epcot & then barely made it over to DHS in time to see the Osborne Lights.  So glad we did.  They were amazing.  

I was very fortunate to run into DiznyDi & Dad not once but twice!  Hi Di & Rich!       I was hoping I'd run into Jimmy & Tammy too, but we never did.  

I see we've already had lots of pics, but your can never see to many right?  Here are a few.  

VWL lobby tree





Various WL decorations.





















And last but not least.





Hope everyone is well.  Safe journeys & magical trips to all heading down soon.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for the pics fix HL!  Wish I could have been there to meet you.



OK, this is THE COOLEST garage Christmas lighting EVER!  And it is Disney related!  Created by an imagineer.

We are Guitar Hero fans and that is our favorite song to play (on easy of course).

http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3177295


----------



## eliza61

HL, thank you for the gorgeous picture of the castle.  Sending love to you and your family.  Get some rest!

Mush, That is so cool.  Sid is also a big guitar hero nut.  This year he wants DJ hero which is the same premise as Guitar hero but with turntables.

Time for thinking caps gang.  If any recent returnees went shopping see if you can get these.

Unscramble the letters below to find a list of Magic Kingdom shops:

yrkentaeeadr
kimsreiscy
emmpiruo
tuncnobtouyy
oeaesftcmnnurvh
apecahu
rbacripth  a
irscmetsrraystaedk

Good luck!


----------



## wildernessDad

Surprise surprise!

Crystal Palace has great food!

We ate dinner there last night and everything was great!


----------



## Inkmahm

We're back!  Had a great trip to VWL before the cruise and then really enjoyed the 1 week eastern itinerary on the Magic.  Spent Saturday night at BLT in a one bedroom and then flew home last night.

I didn't want to like BLt but I DO!  It was great to walk to the MK, which was REALLY crowded on Saturday, by the way.  They had everything open, even 3 trains on the tracks.  I've not seen Peco Bill's open in years but it was open on Saturday.


----------



## tea pot

Back from the World and missing it already... The Groupie meet was wonderful!
Meeting Groupie friends face to face was so special. We really did miss all of you.. 

Sorry to say DH was having trouble with his computer as well as difficulty staying connected to the Internet. so I did write a few short TR updates but they never made it to post.

We did manage to read back to the virtual meet.. Oh Boy did we laugh...
Kat your pictures were too Perfect and This.....Muushka!



Muushka said:


> Nope, poor pitiful, lodgeless us.  Noses pressed against the glass, tear in the corner of one eye, hungry.....





My Mr Tea Pot or Coffee Pot as Dizny Dad suggested couldn't get enough he kept Quoting you to anyone that would listen and when we saw Jimmy and family at Epcot he had to tell him all about it .. a real Dickens Story

I'm still trying to get back into gear.. need to upload photos to post...


*Wilderness Dad you Made It *I especially loved your last minute count down you made me get excited and I was already down there..... There were still some VWL things in the store when we left.  I got (and though of you) a luggage tag, photo album and photo frame. Ask them it they have any more things out back ,they said that the were trying to put items out as the came across them.

*horselover *so sorry we missed you but I'm glad you made it down. Take of yourself, you and your family are in my prayers.




Muushka said:


> OK, this is THE COOLEST garage Christmas lighting EVER!  And it is Disney related!  Created by an imagineer.
> 
> We are Guitar Hero fans and that is our favorite song to play (on easy of course).
> 
> http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3177295




I Passed this onto my youngest DD and her DBF they loved it... thanks

Back with Pictures


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday Mickey Morse!


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> We're back!  Had a great trip to VWL before the cruise and then really enjoyed the 1 week eastern itinerary on the Magic.  Spent Saturday night at BLT in a one bedroom and then flew home last night.
> 
> I didn't want to like BLt but I DO!  It was great to walk to the MK, which was REALLY crowded on Saturday, by the way.  They had everything open, even 3 trains on the tracks.  I've not seen Peco Bill's open in years but it was open on Saturday.



Welcome home TP and Ink!  I am pretty surprised about Pecos Bill being closed frequently.  We usually eat there!  I guess we shouldn't take that for granted!

TP, glad your daughter enjoyed the GH.  I showed Mr Muush when he got home from work (what a lovely thing to be able to say!) and he really appreciated it too.  Makes me want to drag out the guitar and have a battle!

I hope you both make a gentle landing back to reality!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's located on the level above the lobby in the corner that would kind of be above the restrooms and entrance to Whispering Canyon.



Thanks Kathy. Will be sure to check it out next week.



Muushka said:


> OK, this is THE COOLEST garage Christmas lighting EVER!  And it is Disney related!  Created by an imagineer.
> 
> We are Guitar Hero fans and that is our favorite song to play (on easy of course).
> 
> http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3177295



That is REALLY COOL!

Welcome back TP & Inkmahm. Glad everyone had a great time.

WD - Hope you are having fun. We love CP.

HL- Thanks so much for sharing the pics. Glad you were able to spend some time at our home away from home during such a difficult time for you and your family.

5 days


----------



## lisah0711

Welcome back to all Groupies who were travelling!    And thanks to all who are sharing their pics.  



eliza61 said:


> HL, thank you for the gorgeous picture of the castle.  Sending love to you and your family.  Get some rest!
> 
> Mush, That is so cool.  Sid is also a big guitar hero nut.  This year he wants DJ hero which is the same premise as Guitar hero but with turntables.
> 
> Time for thinking caps gang.  If any recent returnees went shopping see if you can get these.
> 
> Unscramble the letters below to find a list of Magic Kingdom shops:
> 
> yrkentaeeadr
> kimsreiscy
> *emmpiruo* Emporium
> tuncnobtouyy
> oeaesftcmnnurvh
> apecahu
> rbacripth  a
> irscmetsrraystaedk
> 
> Good luck!



Figured out one of the stores on your list, eliza.  Apparently, I need to do more shopping when I am at WDW next week because I can't figure out the rest!  

Happy Birthday Mickey Morse! 

Horselover, .  Sounds like you had a good time although the circumstances were so sad.  And it sounds like your family really missed you while you were gone.  



DisneyNutzy said:


> 5 days



4 days for me!  

Thanks muushka for showing us the GH house -- DS was amazed!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> You go girl on the cruise thing!  Let me know if you need any tips on shopping for one, I about have a PhD in cruise shopping by now!



Oh I know who to call now!  Just remember you offered!!!  

*horselover* - welcome back and thanks for the beautiful pictures!  I'm glad that you were able to enjoy some of the time at WDW even though it wasn't what you had originally prepared and hoped for.  



Muushka said:


> OK, this is THE COOLEST garage Christmas lighting EVER!  And it is Disney related!  Created by an imagineer.
> 
> We are Guitar Hero fans and that is our favorite song to play (on easy of course).
> 
> http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3177295



Very cool Muushka!  I think Disney needs to bring back that imagineer to update the lights at Epcot since nobody still there seems to be able to figure it out.  

My nephew was kind enough to explain Guitar Hero to me when we were at the lodge a few weeks ago.  I had heard of it but had no idea how it was played.  It was especially nice since I had just put him to shame in air hockey.  I think he might have still been in a state of shock.    I warned him though - I really, really like air hockey!    He said he would take my warnings more seriously in the future.  lol



eliza61 said:


> Time for thinking caps gang.  If any recent returnees went shopping see if you can get these.
> 
> Unscramble the letters below to find a list of Magic Kingdom shops:
> 
> yrkentaeeadr Yankee Trader
> kimsreiscy Sir Mickeys
> emmpiruo Emporium
> tuncnobtouyy
> oeaesftcmnnurvh Merchant of Venus
> apecahu
> rbacripth  a
> irscmetsrraystaedk Mickeys Star Traders
> 
> Good luck!



I gave it a shot Eliza - no idea on the rest though.....

Welcome back *Inkmahm* and *tea pot*!

Happy Birthday *Mickey Morse*!

A couple more pictures from our trip where Disney does make the lights dance.


----------



## horselover

Kathy - love your Osborne lights pics!  I didn't take any pics just a video.  I figured a pic would never do them justice, but you proved me wrong!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Kathy - love your Osborne lights pics!  I didn't take any pics just a video.  I figured a pic would never do them justice, but you proved me wrong!



Thanks HL!  A video of the lights dancing to the music would _really_ showcase the display.  We spent a lot of time walking around - I think the lights danced 6 or more times while we were there including well after the park closed.  I kept waiting for them to kick us out but they were still going when we left!


----------



## dsneygirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


>



What time did you get this pic?  We were there this past Sat and it was packed!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Kathy - Fantastic pictures. Can't wait to see them.

4 days!!


----------



## blossomz

thy...fantastic photos!!

Had a little pixie dust today..made our ADR's for our June trip...aaah...so far away.  But lest I complain too much..it will soon be here and quickly over!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dsneygirl said:


> What time did you get this pic?  We were there this past Sat and it was packed!



That was taken just a few minutes before 9pm on Friday, Nov 13th!  

The park had closed at 8pm but they usually keep the Osborne light show going past closing.  They hadn't even announced the last "dance" by the time we left.  Our first year we went at the starting time of the lights.  It's so crazy and packed then.  Now we make it one of the last things to do and it's much calmer.


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks to all the Groupies for all the fun pictures!  They really have helped the time to pass before we leave for WDW.  

Happy Holidays to you all and I will leave the countdown duties to you DisneyNutzy -- I hope to run into you at VWL or the Merry Mixer on 12/24!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies! 

Well, the Dillons are back in Ohio. We thoroughly enjoyed our 12 days spent at the World. The holiday music, decorations and special events were amazing, as always.  The crowds were much greater than expected or anticipated. 

We did a split stay with 6 days each starting at VWL and ending at SSR.
While at the Lodge we enjoyed a sleigh ride at Ft. Wilderness, sought out a cute plaid Christmas hat, had IT difficulties with our key card and charges, canceled our Candlelight Processional due to rain, went to MVMCP, found the hot tub at the Villas not functioning and used the Lodge side instead, spent time in the rockers in front of the fireplace, had a GREAT Groupie meet and met lots of new folks, had the wonderful yogurt parfait for every breakfast (DD even took me back to the Lodge one morning during our SSR stay because I so enjoy this, only to find they discontinue it at 10:30 AM and we arrived at 10:45 AM ) had recurrent difficulties charging my new iPhone, enjoyed the boat ride, watched the geyser and most of all just took in every moment of the splendor of the Lodge dressed in its holiday finery. Boy I love this place!

While at SSR we shopped Downtown Disney, saw La Nouba, thoroughly enjoyed our lunch at Fultons, had more phone difficulties, went to the DVC Annual Meeting, attended a special DVC presentation (sales) where they served some good eats, attended the Merry Mixer where the crowds were unreal, went to the Dessert Buffet in the MK, had great bus transportation and had an absolutely wonderful room - a 1 bedroom #8725 in the Grandstand section the building next to the pool.

It was so nice to meet new Groupies: *teapot,* Joy and her husband, *twokats,* Kathy and Kati and of course Ranger Stan's Sweetie! We were able to see *horselover,* Julie on 2 occasions and *jimmytammy* and family multiple times. We even met 3 Dis'ers due to the LGMH's on our lanyards!

Our meals were OK. The only one worth mentioning was Fultons - absolutely the best and certainly on our list to go back. 
The most disappointing was Boma - no more prime rib and the noise level was beyond belief. One young child not more than 10 feet from us sat under the table on the floor screaming for at least 15 minutes while his parents talked with apparant friends at the table.    Unbelievable.....

The weather could have been a little better for us. We experienced more rain than what was expected and colder temperatures than anticipated - but then that's Florida in December, you just never know what you'll get.

I've enjoyed reading through the thread. Sounds like you all had great fun at your virtual meet! The photos are fabulous! I'm not quite certain who's headed down - but to all traveling, safe travels either direction!

Di

Poor Dad's back to work


----------



## DisneyNutzy

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> 
> Well, the Dillons are back in Ohio. We thoroughly enjoyed our 12 days spent at the World. The holiday music, decorations and special events were amazing, as always.  The crowds were much greater than expected or anticipated.
> 
> We did a split stay with 6 days each starting at VWL and ending at SSR.
> While at the Lodge we enjoyed a sleigh ride at Ft. Wilderness, sought out a cute plaid Christmas hat, had IT difficulties with our key card and charges, canceled our Candlelight Processional due to rain, went to MVMCP, found the hot tub at the Villas not functioning and used the Lodge side instead, spent time in the rockers in front of the fireplace, had a GREAT Groupie meet and met lots of new folks, had the wonderful yogurt parfait for every breakfast (DD even took me back to the Lodge one morning during our SSR stay because I so enjoy this, only to find they discontinue it at 10:30 AM and we arrived at 10:45 AM ) had recurrent difficulties charging my new iPhone, enjoyed the boat ride, watched the geyser and most of all just took in every moment of the splendor of the Lodge dressed in its holiday finery. Boy I love this place!
> 
> While at SSR we shopped Downtown Disney, saw La Nouba, thoroughly enjoyed our lunch at Fultons, had more phone difficulties, went to the DVC Annual Meeting, attended a special DVC presentation (sales) where they served some good eats, attended the Merry Mixer where the crowds were unreal, went to the Dessert Buffet in the MK, had great bus transportation and had an absolutely wonderful room - a 1 bedroom #8725 in the Grandstand section the building next to the pool.
> 
> It was so nice to meet new Groupies: *teapot,* Joy and her husband, *twokats,* Kathy and Kati and of course Ranger Stan's Sweetie! We were able to see *horselover,* Julie on 2 occasions and *jimmytammy* and family multiple times. We even met 3 Dis'ers due to the LGMH's on our lanyards!
> 
> Our meals were OK. The only one worth mentioning was Fultons - absolutely the best and certainly on our list to go back.
> The most disappointing was Boma - no more prime rib and the noise level was beyond belief. One young child not more than 10 feet from us sat under the table on the floor screaming for at least 15 minutes while his parents talked with apparant friends at the table.    Unbelievable.....
> 
> The weather could have been a little better for us. We experienced more rain than what was expected and colder temperatures than anticipated - but then that's Florida in December, you just never know what you'll get.
> 
> I've enjoyed reading through the thread. Sounds like you all had great fun at your virtual meet! The photos are fabulous! I'm not quite certain who's headed down - but to all traveling, safe travels either direction!
> 
> Di
> 
> Poor Dad's back to work



Sounds like a fantastic trip. Thanks for keeping us updated. Would you recommend the sleigh ride at Ft. Wilderness? Did it tour the RV loops for the decorations?

Lisa - I will keep the countdown going and will post our plans on here.

3 Days


----------



## MiaSRN62

Glad you had a safe trip back Di and sorry we couldn't connect !

Traveling with teen daughter made for up late nights and sleeping in.  On Sat (Dec 12), we stayed at the Dolphin.   Some of her friends from FL Tech texted her and invited her to an "end-of-the-semester" party at the Buena Vista Palace.  So she took the car and I hung in the room.  We had been at Epcot earlier in the day.  

Then we couldn't get into our room at SSR until 4:45 pm on Sun Dec 13 due to them having to shampoo the carpet.  Had I not called and asked to speak to a manager, we would have waited even longer !  Keep in mind, we were up very late the night before due to her party with friends, and then we had MVMCP on Sunday.  We had hoped to get a quick nap in before the party but that never happened due to the room not being ready until late.  

So we did the party on Sunday (GREAT !---it was sold out---last night's was not)......got home and into bed around 2 am.  So we slept in Monday because we were exhausted.  

Anyway.....your trip sounded fantastic Di.  I see your weather wasn't the best.....it's a shame...because from Sat until today it's been awesome so far.  Highs of 78-83 during the day and lows of mid 60's at night.  Perfect !!!  

We come home tommorrow......it's gonna be hard going back to real life ---especially the cooking part !  


Maria


----------



## blossomz

Welcome back everyone who was away.  Your trips sound like they were great!   I'm homesick!


----------



## Dizny Dad

AS DiznyDi said, we are back in Ohio, and I am back at work.  I have briefed the thread and found so many wonderful experiences described.  And as I read DiznyDi's last post, I realized why I am so tired.  She did a great job of describing our Disney Fix for the end of 2009, but I need to expound on our Boma experience.  Please forgive me for the following.

We have always felt Boma was a good experience, both food wise, and kid control wise (unlike Hollywood & Vine).  But we walked away this time disappointed in both.  The food choices have been reduced, IMHO, and the quality a little off.  but it was the noise level and out of control kids that really turned me off.  Bumped into twice as I returned with my selections, and watching young ones dig into bowls of stuff you know they wont eat, just to leave the serving spoons laying to the side full of their selection, is what really stays in my memory.  But the young one (~2 yrs) sitting on the floor under the table screaming at full lung capacity for 15 minutes (not an exaggeration) while mom and dad talked with a couple that stood at their table to talk.  Not once did mom or dad pay any attention to the little one or notice that all of the tables surrounding them were annoyed.  And don't you just hate people that find you sitting at a dinner table somewhere while your food is sitting in front of you and want to talk about what they find important.  Yes, we are all polite with the occasional walk-by visitors, but this situation was ridiculous.  

On the other hand, Fulton's was a delight.  We had lunch at about 2PM with ADRs, but walk-ins were also being seated with minimum wait.  The second floor atmosphere was light, airy, and quiet!  Both the food selections and service was wonderful (don't mind paying 18% for someone that actually brings you something, unlike a buffet).  The King Crab Claws were outstanding!  DiznyDi & I both left feeling there was indeed hope for the eating experience during the "free dining" periods at Disney.

As it turns out, DiznyDi is letting me put Fulton's on our return list in place of Boma.  I think I win!


----------



## DiznyDi

DisneyNutzy said:


> Sounds like a fantastic trip. Thanks for keeping us updated. Would you recommend the sleigh ride at Ft. Wilderness? Did it tour the RV loops for the decorations?
> 
> Lisa - I will keep the countdown going and will post our plans on here.
> 
> 3 Days




If I'm counting correctly, this is your last sleep! 

The sleigh ride did go through the RV loops. Some of these folks really take their holiday decorating seriously! Our driver pointed out who had won 1st place, 2nd place and so on.  The ride has to be pre-arranged and pre-paid. There are some walk-up slots available but not same day, rather several days out. The cost is $60.00 for 30 minutes. The sleigh will comfortably hold 4 adults or 2 adults and 3 children. Someone will be riding backwards though as the seats face each other. The red sleigh was beautifully decorated for the holidays. Ours was pulled by a grey Percheron named 'Dutch'. Just hearing the sleigh bells is enough to put even the biggest grump in a Christmas spirit.  Would I do it again? Yes! Though I wouldn't make a point of doing it every (Christmas) trip. We had a beautiful evening that was just cool enough to require a fleece jacket and clear skies to fully take in all the ride had to offer. We even wore our Mickey ear Santa hats!


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> We have always felt Boma was a good experience, both food wise, and kid control wise (unlike Hollywood & Vine).  But we walked away this time disappointed in both.  *The food choices have been reduced, IMHO, and the quality a little off.  but it was the noise level and out of control kids that really turned me off.  Bumped into twice as I returned with my selections, and watching young ones dig into bowls of stuff you know they wont eat, just to leave the serving spoons laying to the side full of their selection, is what really stays in my memory.  But the young one (~2 yrs) sitting on the floor under the table screaming at full lung capacity for 15 minutes (not an exaggeration) while mom and dad talked with a couple that stood at their *table to talk.  Not once did mom or dad pay any attention to the little one or notice that all of the tables surrounding them were annoyed.  And don't you just hate people that find you sitting at a dinner table somewhere while your food is sitting in front of you and want to talk about what they find important.  Yes, we are all polite with the occasional walk-by visitors, but this situation was ridiculous.
> 
> On the other hand, Fulton's was a delight.  We had lunch at about 2PM with ADRs, but walk-ins were also being seated with minimum wait.  The second floor atmosphere was light, airy, and quiet!  Both the food selections and service was wonderful (don't mind paying 18% for someone that actually brings you something, unlike a buffet).  The King Crab Claws were outstanding!  DiznyDi & I both left feeling there was indeed hope for the eating experience during the "free dining" periods at Disney.
> 
> As it turns out, DiznyDi is letting me put Fulton's on our return list in place of Boma.  I think I win!




Ouch!!  I don't know what it is about disney but some times it does tend to inspire parents to take a vacation from common sense (to put it politely)   I think it has some thing to do with not wanting our little princes and princesses to be unhappy while there.    which is really weird because children really do alot better when they are not running amok.  
(new moms, take my gentle criticism with a grain of salt, I am 50 and decidely "old school".  I think I was 23 before my father would even let me be seen in polite society. )
Don't ever step foot in the new T-Rex restaurant, talk about LOUD!!  I think the kids take the dinsoaur theme literally.  

This year has been a really bad year for Disney Dining.  It's just been a common complaint and hopefully a temporary problem.  Generally we stick with Signature restaurants or we are off site.  

Glad you guys had a great trip and are home safe and sound.

Ok who's up to bat next??


----------



## Dizny Dad

A big "thank you" to jimmytammy and family for the work put into Ranger Stan's groupie meet.  It was fun seeing everyone in attendance.  We all missed horselover and anniversary guy.

Sorry it took so long, but I am just now getting back into reality from the time spent in The World.

Thanks also goes out to Kristian for her work in keeping us all informed.

And a special Hello to Kati - so glad you and mom could make it!

I hope all are enjoying the "White Moose" gifts.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

DiznyDi said:


> If I'm counting correctly, this is your last sleep!
> 
> The sleigh ride did go through the RV loops. Some of these folks really take their holiday decorating seriously! Our driver pointed out who had won 1st place, 2nd place and so on.  The ride has to be pre-arranged and pre-paid. There are some walk-up slots available but not same day, rather several days out. The cost is $60.00 for 30 minutes. The sleigh will comfortably hold 4 adults or 2 adults and 3 children. Someone will be riding backwards though as the seats face each other. The red sleigh was beautifully decorated for the holidays. Ours was pulled by a grey Percheron named 'Dutch'. Just hearing the sleigh bells is enough to put even the biggest grump in a Christmas spirit.  Would I do it again? Yes! Though I wouldn't make a point of doing it every (Christmas) trip. We had a beautiful evening that was just cool enough to require a fleece jacket and clear skies to fully take in all the ride had to offer. We even wore our Mickey ear Santa hats!



DiznyDi -Thanks so much for the review. I have the sleigh ride booked for Dec 22. I know the kids will love it.



eliza61 said:


> Ouch!!  I don't know what it is about disney but some times it does tend to inspire parents to take a vacation from common sense (to put it politely)   I think it has some thing to do with not wanting our little princes and princesses to be unhappy while there.    which is really weird because children really do alot better when they are not running amok.
> (new moms, take my gentle criticism with a grain of salt, I am 50 and decidely "old school".  I think I was 23 before my father would even let me be seen in polite society. )
> Don't ever step foot in the new T-Rex restaurant, talk about LOUD!!  I think the kids take the dinsoaur theme literally.
> 
> This year has been a really bad year for Disney Dining.  It's just been a common complaint and hopefully a temporary problem.  Generally we stick with Signature restaurants or we are off site.
> 
> Glad you guys had a great trip and are home safe and sound.
> 
> Ok who's up to bat next??



Eliza- I think Lisa is up next and I am on Deck.

Couldn't agree with you more about parents just ignoring bad behavior by their kids at Disney they probably wouldn't tolerate at home. My son is disabled and doesn't understand at times that his behavior is not appropriate but that doesn't mean I just let him do whatever he wants at everyone else's expense. I think as parents all we expect others to do is make the attempt at correcting the behavior. We understand it may not go smooth and solve the situation right away but at least make an attempt.

2 days


----------



## Inkmahm

We changed a few of our plans around for 2010 and had a waitlist come through:  

Revised (and new!) trips are:
January 26-Feb 2  BCV (actually have one night in there still waitlisted but we'll be at BWV for that one night only if the waitlist fails.)

March 18-20 AKV Kidani, March 21-24 BCV (waitlist came through!)

April 25-April 28 DCL cruise, BLT April 29-May 2.

October 21-October 26  BWV

Dec 4-6 AKV, Dec 7-10  VWL, Dec 11-18  DCL cruise

2011-  August 16-23  DCL ALaska cruise


----------



## bobbiwoz

Just returned from a great VWL stay. We met the Disboard family who had the VWL tree #2 before us, and that was a pleasure.

We loved pretty much the entire experience.  For the first few days of our trip the huge wreath over the porte-cochere was 1/2 burned out.  Finally, on Tuesday, we decided that if it wasn't lit we would mention it.  However, we got back from MVMCP and sure enough, the lights were on.  It was all taken care of.

We had great meals at Cape May Buffet, (they now have snow crabs added to the buffet), Hollywood and Vine (I especially enjoy the New Zealand mussels) which we ate at for the Fantasmic package which worked out very well, and at France, I had the the best Filet of Beef...it was cooked to perfection for me, medium rare and tender...wow!  

The lodge and villas were beautifully decked out for the holidays and the music at the resort just can't be beat as far as we are concerned.  We visited and loved the decorations at AKV (Jambo), GF, BC, BWV/I, YC but as far as the Christmas/Holiday music, "ours" at WL is the best!  The Villa tree at BCV is top notch too!

We're bringing guests next December for a long weekend.  I had just about decided that we were going to stay at a Value 2 bedroom at Jambo, but after this stay, DH and I have decided that we're going to really treat them to a VWL stay next year.  Sshhh, it's going to be a surprise...I've sent them Lodge post cards, announcing that to them.

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> We changed a few of our plans around for 2010 and had a waitlist come through:
> 
> Revised (and new!) trips are:
> January 26-Feb 2  BCV (actually have one night in there still waitlisted but we'll be at BWV for that one night only if the waitlist fails.)
> 
> March 18-20 AKV Kidani, March 21-24 BCV (waitlist came through!)
> 
> April 25-April 28 DCL cruise, BLT April 29-May 2.
> 
> October 21-October 26  BWV
> 
> Dec 4-6 AKV, Dec 7-10  VWL, Dec 11-18  DCL cruise
> 
> 2011-  August 16-23  DCL ALaska cruise



Oh my.  I wish I was going on these wonderful trips and not just entering them!  Sounds wonderful.

Welcome home all you Groupies you!  We missed you!  Especially on the day of the meet.  We waited and waited and not one person offered us any cake!!!  Kidding.  If you were on the internet instead of interacting with real-live Groupies...well.....that would be just plain strange!!

Happy trails home for Maria.  Glad you are having a great time.

Bobbi, your secret is safe with us.

DisneyNutzy, enjoy that sleigh ride.  We have to do that one of these years.


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDad and Di

Glad you folks made it back home safe and sound.  We had a great time at the meet and were just happy that all could join.

As soon as Tammy or Kristian help me figure out how to get yall on my Facebook thingy, I will get up with yall and the others who were at the meet.

I agree with the weather situation being a bit odd.  Rain(lots of it when it did), cold and warm, with a toss of wind at times , and tornado watches on one day, ran the gamut of weather as far as it could go short of hurricanes.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

1 day we hope 

Weather forecast is not looking too good to fly out this weekend.


----------



## horselover

DisneyNutzy said:


> 1 day we hope
> 
> Weather forecast is not looking too good to fly out this weekend.



Fingers crossed for you DisneyNutsy!  I hope you get out safely & have a magical trip!  

It was a balmy 7 degrees for my shift this morning.   It did however warm up to 9 by the time I was done.  Really made a big difference.  

Have a good weekend groupies!


----------



## DiznyDi

*DisneyNutzy*  you can make that flight! I just heard the weather predictions and it doesn't sound very good.....

Boy *Inkmahm* looks like you have a very full calendar ahead! I get warm fuzzy's just thinking about it! 

Thought I'd better start my Christmas shopping. Off to the mall today....


----------



## eliza61

DisneyNutzy said:


> 1 day we hope
> 
> Weather forecast is not looking too good to fly out this weekend.



I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed.  I've got tickets to the Nutcracker for Saturday night in NYC.  Of course they're predicting 6-10 inches of snow.  
I think humans should be like birds and fly south for the winter, although my luck I'd be a Canadian Goose and follow the cold air North


----------



## twinklebug

Disney withdrawal hit here - They really need to develop & market a drug to combat that. It helps to see all the great lodge and villa pics everyone's been taking.

As for this weekend's weather, I'm betting on just under 2" of solid ice - need to get groceries in the house tonight... I haven't been shopping since we returned 2 weeks back!  

*DiznyDi* I'm right with you, I have yet to start shopping. And I have one who still semi-believes!

*Eliza*, Grab the boots and shovel your way there. The nutcracker's a must-see in rain, sleet, snow or darkness of night... oh wait, that's for postal employees. hehe.

*DisneyNutsy*, Hoping for clear skys and a smooth ride for you.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DisneyNutzy - I'm in the same predicament with you.  I am flying into Philly on Sunday and I'm hoping things will be over and cleaned up till then.  I hope your flights go okay.  

Eliza - I hope you get to go and see your show!

There are too many other posts I'd like to comment on!  I will just say thanks to those who have posted about their trips.  I have enjoyed reading about them.  Those about to leave have a great time and I hope your weather is good.

Thank goodness finals are over and vacation has begun.  Poor DD got so stressed out that she has spent the majority of the day in bed with a nasty migraine.  

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed.  I've got tickets to the Nutcracker for Saturday night in NYC.  Of course they're predicting 6-10 inches of snow.
> I think humans should be like birds and fly south for the winter, although my luck I'd be a Canadian Goose and follow the cold air North



Good luck - and be safe!  It is snowing as I write this in Richmond - and people here have been in a state of panic since early this am! I hit Fresh Market at about 10 am - and it looked like the store had never received a delivery of anything - it was dessimated!  Traffic was bumper to bumper on our main thorough fares all day.  They are predicting that we could get up to 12" of snow - with VDOT assuring us that the main roads will be plowed 48 hours AFTER the snow STOPS! Gotta love the South in the snow!

Has anyone had any experience at any of the Value Resorts at WDW?  I have a friend that is looking to book one in February - but I couldn't give her any good info about any of them.   Any info is greatly appreciated!

To everyone who is traveling to the World - have a safe trip - and may the weather not delay your fun!  Looking at everyone's trip reports makes us home sick!


----------



## blossomz

Looks like we're going to be in the thick of th storm this weekend!  Yuck.....Wish I would get stuck in front of the fireplace at the Lodge instead of here!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happydinks said:


> Good luck - and be safe!  It is snowing as I write this in Richmond - and people here have been in a state of panic since early this am! I hit Fresh Market at about 10 am - and it looked like the store had never received a delivery of anything - it was dessimated!  Traffic was bumper to bumper on our main thorough fares all day.  They are predicting that we could get up to 12" of snow - with VDOT assuring us that the main roads will be plowed 48 hours AFTER the snow STOPS! Gotta love the South in the snow!
> 
> Has anyone had any experience at any of the Value Resorts at WDW?  I have a friend that is looking to book one in February - but I couldn't give her any good info about any of them.   Any info is greatly appreciated!
> 
> To everyone who is traveling to the World - have a safe trip - and may the weather not delay your fun!  Looking at everyone's trip reports makes us home sick!



You know the hoarding thing must just be something that happens on the east coast and in the south.  We got about 12" here last week and we had none of that.   I saw it all the time when we lived in Pa.  Anyone else have any thoughts on that?
My aunt stayed at one of the AllStar resorts in April and said she would never do it again.  Not because of the resort itself though.  She said there were loads of cheerleaders everywhere and they were very noisy.  We stayed in one back in 2001 and it was okay except we had terrible towel service.  I'm spoiled now though and love the Villas too much to stay in a value again!



blossomz said:


> Looks like we're going to be in the thick of th storm this weekend!  Yuck.....Wish I would get stuck in front of the fireplace at the Lodge instead of here!



So frustrating!!!!   Let's hope for the best!


----------



## eliza61

Happydinks said:


> Has anyone had any experience at any of the Value Resorts at WDW?  I have a friend that is looking to book one in February - but I couldn't give her any good info about any of them.   Any info is greatly appreciated!
> k!



We did the values once.  I may not be the best person to give a balance review though.  Unfortunately I gave birth to 2 big kids,  both Sid and Rizzo were over 6ft tall at 13 years, throw in the old guy and we were like the proverbial sardines in a can.  The room and the beds were just too small.

They do tend to be noisy, I think maybe because the rooms lead to the outdoors people think the noise just evaporates or is cancelled out.  It seemed like no one wanted to use their "indoor" voice.

We only had to make it work 1 day so it wasn't bad, 7 days and there would have been a homicide.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Good luck DisneyNutzy, Eliza and DLI on getting to your destinations.  Travel in winter is always SO much fun!  A couple of years ago I was supposed to fly back to MN from Reno but a storm was rolling in.  I snuck out on one of the last flights the afternoon before and spent the night in Vegas before continuing on.  That worked out ok!   

I've seen some big runs on groceries out here in the west too when we lived up at Tahoe.  Really thought people must have been stocking up for the end of civilization.    Never saw anything like it when growing up in MN though.    Maybe it's just a midwest _non_-thing.

Happydinks - does your friend know about some of the great room discounts available?  We've never stayed at a value either but Pop seems to get many rave reviews over the All Stars.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Bracing for the BIG ONE here in Philly !  Why, oh why could I not have planned my WDW trip a little better to include this weekend 

Eliza...sure hope u make it to NYC to see the show !  I'll be honest though...and say I'm a little nervous for you.  Fingers crossed though....

We had dinner at Boma this week and enjoyed it.  I respect everyone's opinion but it's still a fav of ours. I will agree it's a noisy place though.  We had lunch at Fulton's 2 years ago and thought the portion size for the price was just ok----and felt the place smelled like fish big time.  I realize it's a seafood restaurant, but the fish smell was pretty strong.  Now, granted, this was in the summer so maybe that had something to do with it.  We also really enjoyed Yak & Yeti.  Will dine there again.  Since I planned this trip so last minute it was really hard getting ADR's.  I tried and tried for Cape May but no luck.  So we did miss that this trip----even more now that I hear they have SNOW CRAB LEGS !!!   Love them !


Happy Dinks.....I find the values ok for 1-3 nights.  Anything over that....we are not happy.  Find the beds small and hard.  We've stayed in POP & Movies most recently.   I would have in the past highly recommended them for the price.  But now, I don't find them as much of a monetary value for what you give you.  This trip I actually had the Movies booked for Sat night for $122 with tax.  I found a code for the Dolphin and paid $132 with tax.  So for $10 more got a deluxe with Heavenly beds over a value.    I remember the days when the values were $55/$75 per night.  I'm pretty sure back in 2006 I paid $50/night for mid Feb !  At the prices now, just don't have the desire to stay there.  I'd rather pay a little extra for a mod or rent out points from a DVC Member.  

Good luck to Disney Nutzy, Eliza and DLI on your upcoming travels !!!!  I haven't uploaded my pics yet.....but we did stop by the WL, BLT, Contemp, GF, Poly....oh and POP to see the decorations.  POP we actually stopped by for a late night snack after leaving the MK.   


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> eliza : We only had to make it work 1 day so it wasn't bad, 7 days and there would have been a homicide.



AGREE !

Maria


----------



## Inkmahm

Happydinks said:


> Good luck - and be safe!  It is snowing as I write this in Richmond - and people here have been in a state of panic since early this am! I hit Fresh Market at about 10 am - and it looked like the store had never received a delivery of anything - it was dessimated!  Traffic was bumper to bumper on our main thorough fares all day.  They are predicting that we could get up to 12" of snow - with VDOT assuring us that the main roads will be plowed 48 hours AFTER the snow STOPS! Gotta love the South in the snow!
> 
> Has anyone had any experience at any of the Value Resorts at WDW?  I have a friend that is looking to book one in February - but I couldn't give her any good info about any of them.   Any info is greatly appreciated!
> 
> To everyone who is traveling to the World - have a safe trip - and may the weather not delay your fun!  Looking at everyone's trip reports makes us home sick!


Wow, there would be a riot in Wisconsin if the main roads weren't cleared until 2 days after a snow storm. By then, everyone expects the side streets to be clear here.  I have to admit though that we DO have runs on the grocery stores when a bad storm is coming.  

I have never stayed in the Value resorts but I got a pin code for a nice discount so we are staying at Port Orleans French quarter on 4/24 the night before our cruise. Only $154 all tax included.  I couldn't beat that on a Saturday night with DVC points.  We've never stayed there before, either, so I'm looking foward to seeing it.

Good luck to everyone who is traveling this weekend!


----------



## lisah0711

DisneyNutzy on getting out and your your way to our beloved Lodge.

We had a thunderstorm last night and a little rain.  Today high of 64.  Our room here is lovely -- nice view of the pool -- no pics yet too dark!

Off to the MK this morning.

Fingers crossed for all our Groupies facing big weather.  

From the Lodge.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

lisah0711 said:


> DisneyNutzy on getting out and your your way to our beloved Lodge.
> 
> We had a thunderstorm last night and a little rain.  Today high of 64.  Our room here is lovely -- nice view of the pool -- no pics yet too dark!
> 
> Off to the MK this morning.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all our Groupies facing big weather.
> 
> From the Lodge.



Have a great time Lisa.

Thanks for all the good weather wishes but I am not optimistic. Instead of running around and packing last minute items I am headed out to get gas for snow blower. Not what I had planned for this weekend


----------



## TammyNC

I wanted to pop in and say how nice it was to see everyone at the meet with Ranger Stan. It was great meeting new people and catching up with others. It was a lot of fun!!

Lisa-Hope your trip is great!!

Sending safe travels to all those that are going to be on the road or in the air.


----------



## eliza61

DisneyNutzy said:


> 1 day we hope
> 
> Weather forecast is not looking too good to fly out this weekend.



Where is tinkerbell when you need her.  Everybody do a moose dance for DisneyNutzy, we've got about 7 inches and it's only 10:00 am.  We're expecting 12-18 before tonight.  

DLI you should be good for tomorrow, a few years ago I had to work out of my coporate office in Chicago and had to fly out of Philly every day.  They are pretty good with cleaning the airport.  The storm is supposed to move out by tonight.

No way am I making the Nutcracker.  I can exchange the tickets for another performance but the kicker is that the do not guarantee the same seating.  So I paid for Orchestra seats and if the only thing available is the upper balcony that's what I have to take (with no refund in difference).  
***sighs*** 
Oh well, can't fight mother nature.  I have some relatives visiting from Trinidad and this is the first time seeing snow so they'll have fun.

Be safe every one.


----------



## dsneygirl

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That was taken just a few minutes before 9pm on Friday, Nov 13th!
> 
> The park had closed at 8pm but they usually keep the Osborne light show going past closing.  They hadn't even announced the last "dance" by the time we left.  Our first year we went at the starting time of the lights.  It's so crazy and packed then.  Now we make it one of the last things to do and it's much calmer.



I had no idea they kept the lights on past closing. Definitely will remember for next year.

We just got back from 3 nights at OKW (we only booked 4 months out) and boy did we miss VWL at Xmas.  We did however manage to get our beloved lodge in our family Xmas card






And Ds by the tree





We did the photo shoot with Taisia (sp?) from PR and she was awesome with DS.  We got so many good pics and you get $20 off with DVC.

We were disapointed with OKW and visiting VWL made us want to cry.  We toured the GF, Poly, Contemporary, BC and BWI and the Xmas decorations at WL still are the best by far, IMHO.  Thankfully they have not cut back at all.

We'll be home again in Aug.  Can't come soon enough.


----------



## jimmytammy

We just got a card from Stan that he wanted me to pass along to the groupies

He writes...

Dear "Groupies"

It's so hard to put into words what is in our hearts to reach out to all you dear folks.

That celebration with the "W.L. Groupies" was the hit of the year for us.  We appreciate the gift card and we will think of all you at dinner.  We wish for the "DIS Board" folks the best that God has for you.  May this season of the year be one of great rejoicing as we remember His coming to earth.  

God Bless and keep you all till we meet again.  Thanks much again.

All our love,
Stan and Carolyn "Sweetie" Moore


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> Where is tinkerbell when you need her.  Everybody do a moose dance for DisneyNutzy, we've got about 7 inches and it's only 10:00 am.  We're expecting 12-18 before tonight.
> 
> DLI you should be good for tomorrow, a few years ago I had to work out of my coporate office in Chicago and had to fly out of Philly every day.  They are pretty good with cleaning the airport.  The storm is supposed to move out by tonight.
> 
> No way am I making the Nutcracker.  I can exchange the tickets for another performance but the kicker is that the do not guarantee the same seating.  So I paid for Orchestra seats and if the only thing available is the upper balcony that's what I have to take (with no refund in difference).
> ***sighs***
> Oh well, can't fight mother nature.  I have some relatives visiting from Trinidad and this is the first time seeing snow so they'll have fun.
> 
> Be safe every one.


Wow, to never have seen snow before and then the first time will be a foot to a foot and a half?   I hope they have boots!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Dsneygirl - Great pictures. Thanks for sharing. Hopefully we will be there tomorrow.

JT - Thanks for sharing the card from Stan and Carolyn. I think you and your family have played a big part in letting them know how special his work at the lodge was. I hope they really enjoy the wonderful retirement they deserve.


I am not very optimistic about getting out tomorrow. I just went to check in online and print out our boarding passes and Continental offered me a ridiculously cheap option to upgrade all our tickets to first class. The cost was close to what our baggage fees would have been. Now we get 2 free bags each and are all in 1st class...Definitely too good to be true...let's hope they can get things cleared up by tomorrow morning...or even the afternoon. As long as we get out I'll be happy. Hopefully the next time you hear from me it will be from the lodge.

For all the groupies in the path of the storm...be careful and safe.


----------



## blossomz

What a nice card from Stan.  Well...we are getting snowed in here pretty quickly!  Oh well..maybe I'll have a Disney DVD film fest!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Hey groupies...popping in for a snow update here from Maryland. We are getting hammered!!!Already a foot on the ground now and more to come this afternoon. 24" - 36" predicted. We were due for the big one.....


----------



## blossomz

BWV Dreamin said:


> Hey groupies...popping in for a snow update here from Maryland. We are getting hammered!!!Already a foot on the ground now and more to come this afternoon. 24" - 36" predicted. We were due for the big one.....



What part of Maryland?  We are not far from the MD/PA line..


----------



## BWV Dreamin

blossomz said:


> What part of Maryland?  We are not far from the MD/PA line..



We're here in Westminster, MD just 20 minutes south of Gettysburg PA. Get much snow?


----------



## blossomz

We are over a foot and it is still coming down!


----------



## twinklebug

BWV Dreamin & Blossomz, You caught me in a giving mood (must be all the holiday shopping and an empty wallet ) I want the two of you to take our share of the snow too. It was supposed to start at 3pm today, but as of 7 (now) the air is still cold & clear - but unusually silent, hmmm.

Anyway - I know my son will complain, but I want you both to take ours and enjoy!  Happy Holidays!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> DLI you should be good for tomorrow, a few years ago I had to work out of my coporate office in Chicago and had to fly out of Philly every day.  They are pretty good with cleaning the airport.  The storm is supposed to move out by tonight.
> 
> No way am I making the Nutcracker.  I can exchange the tickets for another performance but the kicker is that the do not guarantee the same seating.  So I paid for Orchestra seats and if the only thing available is the upper balcony that's what I have to take (with no refund in difference).
> ***sighs***
> Oh well, can't fight mother nature.  I have some relatives visiting from Trinidad and this is the first time seeing snow so they'll have fun.
> 
> Be safe every one.


Thanks for the encouragement Eliza.  We are hoping that our flight out of Omaha does not orginate in the east and the flight crew gets enough sleep.  Maybe then we will be okay.  Especially if the snow doesn't last too long.  Sorry you couldn't make the Nutcracker and I hope when you do end up going you get decent seats.  



jimmytammy said:


> We just got a card from Stan that he wanted me to pass along to the groupies
> 
> He writes...
> 
> Dear "Groupies"
> 
> It's so hard to put into words what is in our hearts to reach out to all you dear folks.
> 
> That celebration with the "W.L. Groupies" was the hit of the year for us.  We appreciate the gift card and we will think of all you at dinner.  We wish for the "DIS Board" folks the best that God has for you.  May this season of the year be one of great rejoicing as we remember His coming to earth.
> 
> God Bless and keep you all till we meet again.  Thanks much again.
> 
> All our love,
> Stan and Carolyn "Sweetie" Moore



Aww.  That is so nice!



DisneyNutzy said:


> I am not very optimistic about getting out tomorrow. I just went to check in online and print out our boarding passes and Continental offered me a ridiculously cheap option to upgrade all our tickets to first class. The cost was close to what our baggage fees would have been. Now we get 2 free bags each and are all in 1st class...Definitely too good to be true...let's hope they can get things cleared up by tomorrow morning...or even the afternoon. As long as we get out I'll be happy. Hopefully the next time you hear from me it will be from the lodge.
> 
> For all the groupies in the path of the storm...be careful and safe.



I will be thinking of you as we are trying to head home.  I hope they will get things worked out so you can go.  Have a safe trip.

Disnygirl - Great pictures!!!


----------



## blossomz

twinklebug said:


> BWV Dreamin & Blossomz, You caught me in a giving mood (must be all the holiday shopping and an empty wallet ) I want the two of you to take our share of the snow too. It was supposed to start at 3pm today, but as of 7 (now) the air is still cold & clear - but unusually silent, hmmm.
> 
> Anyway - I know my son will complain, but I want you both to take ours and enjoy!  Happy Holidays!



Gee..thanks!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Aww.  That is so nice!
> 
> 
> 
> I will be thinking of you as we are trying to head home.  I hope they will get things worked out so you can go.  Have a safe trip.
> 
> Disnygirl - Great pictures!!!



She stole all my lines!  Yes, that RS note was very sweet, thanks JT for letting us hear it.

DisneyNutzy  I hope you make it there too!  

Disnygirl thank you for the pictures!  Hey, I noticed you have no Moosie in your siggy.  I'll bet he will look very handsome on you!


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> We did the values once.  I may not be the best person to give a balance review though.  Unfortunately I gave birth to 2 big kids,  both Sid and Rizzo were over 6ft tall at 13 years, throw in the old guy and we were like the proverbial sardines in a can.  The room and the beds were just too small.
> 
> They do tend to be noisy, I think maybe because the rooms lead to the outdoors people think the noise just evaporates or is cancelled out.  It seemed like no one wanted to use their "indoor" voice.
> 
> We only had to make it work 1 day so it wasn't bad, 7 days and there would have been a homicide.



Thanks for the feedback everyone - I am going to pass it on!  We were thinking of you Eliza last night as they were showing shots of DC and NYC on the news - and wondered if you were going to attempt your trip into the City.  We got about 11 inches of snow here - which basically will stay with us - on the roads (except for the main highways) for a week!  Subdivisions will not get plowed which means trying to get out of any neighborhood is like going on a bad theme park ride!


----------



## blossomz

Sunny but verrry cold here in PA for the big clean up!


----------



## eliza61

Happydinks said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone - I am going to pass it on!  We were thinking of you Eliza last night as they were showing shots of DC and NYC on the news - and wondered if you were going to attempt your trip into the City.  We got about 11 inches of snow here - which basically will stay with us - on the roads (except for the main highways) for a week!  Subdivisions will not get plowed which means trying to get out of any neighborhood is like going on a bad theme park ride!



  I'm in a subdivision also. So it will be awhile before they even attempt to plow.  I luck up last night, in that the 7:00 pm performance was cancelled.  Which means I'll be eligable for a refund if they can't find seats at the same price.  Whew.

I've never done Christmas at the world.  mainly because the reports of crowds tend to scare me off.  But I'm telling you Florida is looking so good right now.  Snow is certainly pretty to look at but it's a pain the next morning.





Hobbes looking for a clear path to lift the ole leg








Side door view, of course I need to go to the supermarket today


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

We made it! I don't know how, but Continental got us here. I was up most of the night staring at the Continental site in disbelief that our departure was ON TIME at 7:15 AM. Not sure my neighbors will be speaking to me when I return because I had the snow blower going all night so we could get out.

1st Class upgrade was a score. Our baggage was overweight so we actually saved money. I don't think we could have made the flight with the insane lines at Newark this morning if we didn't have the Elite Access counter. We did have a 3 hour delay once we boarded but I'll take it considering the conditions.

The Lodge looks incredible. This is the first time we have seen the Christmas decorations and we were not disappointed. The long day has taken a toll on the family and they are all passed out. I think I will join them for a quick nap before we hit MK for EMH. 

JT - The tree is here and looks great. I will get some pics when we get the decorations up.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Congrats on making it there DisneyNutzy - and on the 1st class upgrade!!    Enjoy all the holiday decor and festivities!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Wow Eliza - that looks like mountain snow!  We had similar last year on Christmas Day which I spent shoveling and with a snowblower.  I for one am happy that joy is being spread out to the east coast this year.    I hope everyone stays safe and warm.

We are supposed to get some flurries the next few days but I'm hoping for no more than an inch or two.


----------



## Muushka

Yay!  DN made it to our beloved...first class!!!!  Enjoy!!!

Once again Eliza, your Hobbes remindes me of my late great Katie.  Yuck to the white stuff.


----------



## horselover

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> We made it! I don't know how, but Continental got us here. I was up most of the night staring at the Continental site in disbelief that our departure was ON TIME at 7:15 AM. Not sure my neighbors will be speaking to me when I return because I had the snow blower going all night so we could get out.
> 
> 1st Class upgrade was a score. Our baggage was overweight so we actually saved money. I don't think we could have made the flight with the insane lines at Newark this morning if we didn't have the Elite Access counter. We did have a 3 hour delay once we boarded but I'll take it considering the conditions.
> 
> The Lodge looks incredible. This is the first time we have seen the Christmas decorations and we were not disappointed. The long day has taken a toll on the family and they are all passed out. I think I will join them for a quick nap before we hit MK for EMH.
> 
> JT - The tree is here and looks great. I will get some pics when we get the decorations up.



Yay!      Rest up & have a wonderful trip!


----------



## blossomz

DisneyNutzy...so glad you arrived safe and sound!  Now enjoy!


----------



## tea pot

*DisneyNutzy*
So glad you made it out and Home at our beloved Lodge..nothing can compare
to it at Christmas..Have a wonderful time 

*Jimmytammy* thanks for sharing Ranger Stan's letter that was a special day for us as well 

*Snow report:* 16 inches here just outside of Boston and I woke up to a early live Christmas card. A Cardinal on the Bird feeder, yes a daily event but still so beautiful esp. in the snow fall,   just can't help putting you in the holiday mood.    Listening to Christmas Carols on all day  

Well I better get some sleep, DD is coming home from Florida tomorrow 
talked to her today she was at the beach collecting shells to bring home.
She is excited about the snow 

take care all


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> Well I better get some sleep, DD is coming home from Florida tomorrow talked to her today she was at the beach collecting shells to bring home.  She is excited about the snow
> 
> take care all



I guess you have to not live here to get excited about the snow!  We got about 12" in our neck of the woods.

Have a good day groupies!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> We made it! I don't know how, but Continental got us here. I was up most of the night staring at the Continental site in disbelief that our departure was ON TIME at 7:15 AM. Not sure my neighbors will be speaking to me when I return because I had the snow blower going all night so we could get out.
> 
> 1st Class upgrade was a score. Our baggage was overweight so we actually saved money. I don't think we could have made the flight with the insane lines at Newark this morning if we didn't have the Elite Access counter. We did have a 3 hour delay once we boarded but I'll take it considering the conditions.
> 
> The Lodge looks incredible. This is the first time we have seen the Christmas decorations and we were not disappointed. The long day has taken a toll on the family and they are all passed out. I think I will join them for a quick nap before we hit MK for EMH.
> 
> JT - The tree is here and looks great. I will get some pics when we get the decorations up.



Great!  Have a wonderful stay!!!

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

To all at WDW, have a wonderful time.

To all who received the white gift early (AKA snow), hope it at least stays white and beautiful for Christmas.


----------



## eliza61

Did you Know...?

The "Disney Vacation Club" resort opened on December 20, 1991 with 709 rooms as Disney's first DVC resort.

What was this resort later named?


----------



## jimmytammy

DN

So glad you made it, and glad the tree was there and waiting for you.  Have a great trip and think about us all up here in the cold, snowy east coast.  Could you maybe share a bit of that warm weather with the rest of us?

I know a few of you may be Vikings fans, but I cant help but say what a sweet win that was for the Panthers last night.  We went to the game, and it was cold!!!!  Even as I write this, my toes are still tingling from it. 

 It was neat to see Brett Favre play live, but our defense really shut him down.  Sorta hard to pull against a fellow DVCer, but he will still have a couple games to go to reconcile.  Our season is a wash, but we have something to build on with a win like that!


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Did you Know...?
> 
> The "Disney Vacation Club" resort opened on December 20, 1991 with 709 rooms as Disney's first DVC resort.
> 
> What was this resort later named?



I know, I know
Old Key West


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> DN
> 
> I know a few of you may be Vikings fans, but I cant help but say what a sweet win that was for the Panthers last night.  We went to the game, and it was cold!!!!  Even as I write this, my toes are still tingling from it.
> 
> It was neat to see Brett Favre play live, but our defense really shut him down.  Sorta hard to pull against a fellow DVCer, but he will still have a couple games to go to reconcile.  Our season is a wash, but we have something to build on with a win like that!



Just what I needed to read this morning..... 

But I'll be back in MN in two weeks watching them play the Giants!    It'll be 70 degrees for that game.


----------



## lisah0711

Glad that you made it, DisneyNutzy!  It is cold here today but at least there is no snow!

You're right the Lodge is lovely with its Christmas finery.  

So I was walking down the Maharaja Trail at Animal Kingdom this morning and I spotted this . . .






I couldn't believe someone would take their coffee cup from the WLV and leave it behind  .  .  . I was steaming but then I figured out that it is a prop!  

DisneyNutzy, I will be looking for you at the Merry Mixer on Thursday.


----------



## lisah0711

PS Can someone please tell me where the little mouse is in the center of Carolwood Pacific Room?  I've looked and looked and cannot find it -- it's up high and it is little mouse peeking out of a knothole.


----------



## twinklebug

Lisa, look for the sculpture of the snake, the mouse is on the beam just below him on the side away from the front entrance - we found him for the first time this last visit too.


----------



## lisah0711

twinklebug said:


> Lisa, look for the sculpture of the snake, the mouse is on the beam just below him on the side away from the front entrance - we found him for the first time this last visit too.



Thank you!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hi Groupies,

I am uploading some pics to photobucket as I type. I will try and post tomorrow. Some of the pics are from our camera phones so the quality will not be the greatest. I haven't posted pics in a long time so I need to take a refresher course.

Spent most of the day at DHS. Very crowded but got to do most of what my son wanted to. My daughter is not arriving until tomorrow night so my youngest is running the show until his big sis arrives. Hopped over to Epcot for dinner at Garden Grill and road Soarin. Parks look great. I read some complaints on the boards that Disney had skimped on decorations this year but since I have never been here for the holidays I wouldn't notice the difference. Everything looks fantastic to us!

Lisa - If you see us walking around say hi. I am easy to spot BIG BALD GUY. See below


----------



## DisneyNutzy

I finished the post below 30 minutes ago. When I went to enter it the boards were down for service....UGHH! Thought quick and went back in my browser and the entire post with pic links and all was still there...copy & paste and I think I am saved. We'll see in a second if this works...here goes nothing

Since I figured out the picture upload here is a few more...

Here are my kids the night before we left with big sis teaching her little bro how to use his new DS Nintendo since she would not be traveling with us.





The boy putting said skills to use the next morning while we sat on the runway, stretching out and enjoying his first trip in 1st class. Mom not so much as her tea had not kicked in yet. At this point she still thought I was crazy for dragging them through the blizzard and kept repeating we are not going to take off...lol...for all her negative thinking I post this pic as revenge..





WL Lobby Tree. My wife doesn't like to admit she is as much of a Disney Nut as the kids and I but her jaw hit the floor when she got a glimpse of this tree. This pic is from her cell phone. I will get better quality pics tomorrow.





Just took this pic off her cell phone too. No idea where in the lodge she took it.





The boy on the couch.





The "JimmyTammy Tree" set up in our room. We have to keep it on top of the TV so our son doesn't take all the ornaments off like he does to our tree at home. He thinks they are toys. Speaking of that JT - There was an envelope in the tree box with a few ears and pieces apparently from the ornaments. Nothing severe enough for us to notice but I guess a few ornaments were damaged before we picked up tree. The previous guest put them in the envelope so they were not trying to hide it. They may have contacted you about it already.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Cell phone pics again
MK tree





Castle all lit up





View from our patio





ICE CREAM BOMB- This thing might be taking over from the Roaring Forks cupcake as my favorite Disney dessert. Had it last night at Tony's in MK. Does anyone know if they serve this anywhere else on property?





My little man enjoying his Handy Manny View-Master at the Garden Grill





My better half and the boy at Garden Grill





Epcot entrance









Tomorrow is our last full day at lodge before we move over to our rental villa. I am really regretting not booking at least one more nigt here before the move. My thinking was I didn't want to be moving on Christmas Eve but this was too short a stay at the lodge. Off to bed. Stay warm groupies.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for the pictures DisneyNutzy!


----------



## lisah0711

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> I am uploading some pics to photobucket as I type. I will try and post tomorrow. Some of the pics are from our camera phones so the quality will not be the greatest. I haven't posted pics in a long time so I need to take a refresher course.
> 
> Spent most of the day at DHS. Very crowded but got to do most of what my son wanted to. My daughter is not arriving until tomorrow night so my youngest is running the show until his big sis arrives. Hopped over to Epcot for dinner at Garden Grill and road Soarin. Parks look great. I read some complaints on the boards that Disney had skimped on decorations this year but since I have never been here for the holidays I wouldn't notice the difference. Everything looks fantastic to us!
> 
> Lisa - If you see us walking around say hi. I am easy to spot BIG BALD GUY. See below



Nice pics, DisneyNutzy, I will keep an eye out for you.  We are moving to AKV today but hope to see you at the Merry Mixer on Thursday.  I am pretty sure that top balcony in your picture is our room.

Have a great time!

And, twinklebug, thank you!  We found the mouse and would never have done it without your help!


----------



## eliza61

DisneyNutzy,
Thanks for the pictures.  What a great family.  Love the one with Mickey and "the guys"


----------



## Muushka

Does anyone else feel like they are right there with DisneyNutzy?  Thank you for taking us along.  
I always love reading about first Christmases at VWL.



lisah0711 said:


> PS Can someone please tell me where the little mouse is in the center of Carolwood Pacific Room?  I've looked and looked and cannot find it -- it's up high and it is little mouse peeking out of a knothole.



Isn't the Carolwood P room the room with the train? If yes, wrong room! 

If when you walk into the room that has the bird cage/Christmas tree in the center, prior to going to the middle of the room, the Mouse is the first animal to the right (close to that little nook with the chairs).  Hope that makes sense!


----------



## jimmytammy

DisneyNutzy said:


> I finished the post below 30 minutes ago. When I went to enter it the boards were down for service....UGHH! Thought quick and went back in my browser and the entire post with pic links and all was still there...copy & paste and I think I am saved. We'll see in a second if this works...here goes nothing
> 
> Since I figured out the picture upload here is a few more...
> 
> Here are my kids the night before we left with big sis teaching her little bro how to use his new DS Nintendo since she would not be traveling with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy putting said skills to use the next morning while we sat on the runway, stretching out and enjoying his first trip in 1st class. Mom not so much as her tea had not kicked in yet. At this point she still thought I was crazy for dragging them through the blizzard and kept repeating we are not going to take off...lol...for all her negative thinking I post this pic as revenge..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL Lobby Tree. My wife doesn't like to admit she is as much of a Disney Nut as the kids and I but her jaw hit the floor when she got a glimpse of this tree. This pic is from her cell phone. I will get better quality pics tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just took this pic off her cell phone too. No idea where in the lodge she took it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boy on the couch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "JimmyTammy Tree" set up in our room. We have to keep it on top of the TV so our son doesn't take all the ornaments off like he does to our tree at home. He thinks they are toys. Speaking of that JT - There was an envelope in the tree box with a few ears and pieces apparently from the ornaments. Nothing severe enough for us to notice but I guess a few ornaments were damaged before we picked up tree. The previous guest put them in the envelope so they were not trying to hide it. They may have contacted you about it already.



Hey DN

The pcs from the ornaments dont surprise me.  The ceramic pcs tend to break very easily.  Thanks for the heads up and for the concern, but you folks enjoy using it and dont concern yourselves about those extra parts 

As for the pic of the wreath, that is hanging over the check in area.

Yall enjoy and have a wonderful time!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies!

So glad you made your trip *DisneyNutzy* and the weather didn't deter you or your spirits! Thanks for taking the time to post your pictures. Enjoy the lodge while you can! Your tree looks great!

We didn't see much of the white stuff in our area - only about 2 inches. Just enough to put you in the Christmas spirit without adding the stress of trying to navigate through all of it.

I'm happy to report that our son is safely back on US soil.  We hadn't heard from him since the beginning of the month and knew that he was in 'transition' as he made his way out of Iraq. He phoned early Saturday AM that he was in Alaska and later in the day reported that he had landed safely in Hawaii. He'll not be home for Christmas but will be spending most of the month of January with us.

I know this is a busy time for Groupies everywhere. So much to do...so little time!
Wishing one and all a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## tgropp

Disneynutzy, if you remember, could you please inquire about the Christmas music soundtrack from the WL. Thanks for the pictures. It makes me feel like I am there. They will have to do till we are there next Christmas. Have a Merry Christmas and a great holiday


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> 
> So glad you made your trip *DisneyNutzy* and the weather didn't deter you or your spirits! Thanks for taking the time to post your pictures. Enjoy the lodge while you can! Your tree looks great!
> 
> We didn't see much of the white stuff in our area - only about 2 inches. Just enough to put you in the Christmas spirit without adding the stress of trying to navigate through all of it.
> 
> *I'm happy to report that our son is safely back on US soil.  We hadn't heard from him since the beginning of the month and knew that he was in 'transition' as he made his way out of Iraq. He phoned early Saturday AM that he was in Alaska and later in the day reported that he had landed safely in Hawaii. He'll not be home for Christmas but will be spending most of the month of January with us.*
> 
> I know this is a busy time for Groupies everywhere. So much to do...so little time!
> Wishing one and all a very Merry Christmas!



Yay!  Glad your son is here in the US.  Again, please tell him how much we appreciate his service to our country.



tgropp said:


> Disneynutzy, if you remember, could you please inquire about the Christmas music soundtrack from the WL. Thanks for the pictures. It makes me feel like I am there. They will have to do till we are there next Christmas. Have a Merry Christmas and a great holiday



I wonder about that Christmas music list too.  I'll bet we have a lot of it.
Time to make more CDs!


----------



## wildernessDad

Groupies, we arrived back at my house Dec 18, 9:30 pm just as snow was beginning to fall. More when I can...


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Groupies, we arrived back at my house Dec 18, 9:30 pm just as snow was beginning to fall. More when I can...



The big question is.........how many days until your next trip!!!!

Hope that snow is not too bad.


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> I'm happy to report that our son is safely back on US soil.  We hadn't heard from him since the beginning of the month and knew that he was in 'transition' as he made his way out of Iraq. He phoned early Saturday AM that he was in Alaska and later in the day reported that he had landed safely in Hawaii. He'll not be home for Christmas but will be spending most of the month of January with us.
> 
> I know this is a busy time for Groupies everywhere. So much to do...so little time!
> Wishing one and all a very Merry Christmas!



Wonderful news!  Sorry you won't get to see him at Christmas, but at least you have something to look forward to for Jan.!

WD - welcome back!  Can't wait to hear about your trip.

I probably won't have time to get back on the computer again so just want to wish you all a happy holiday season.  For those that celebrate Christmas I hope Santa is good to you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Our first guest arrives in a few hours and the next one 24 hours after that.  It's starting and still so much to do! 

Wishing all the Groupies a Wonderful Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## DVCGeek

Gotta' vent- DW just heard last night that a letter terminating her contract effective at the end of the year was put in yesterdays mail; in other words, she's being laid off...    What a Christmas present!  She's mad that her boss of 7 years, the owner of the company, didn't tell her himself.  She's even stayed at his house sometimes when she's gone to the headquarters for more than a day (it's a 3ish hour drive) and otherwise thought there was a better tie than to be treated like that.  But, what are you going to do?    Hopefully she'll find something FAST!  Even worse, since she was technically a contractor we aren't sure if she'll be able to get unemployment or not...  (But by IRS standards she probably always should have been considered an employee; it gets complicated!)

Oh well.  Wish I was back @ Disney!  A rocker in the lodge and a skillet from WC would ROCK right about now...  Luckily we have a trip booked @ BLT (on our points) arriving Jan. 30th with non-refundable airfare so I have that to look forward to; no plans to cancel it yet.

On top of it, my division @ work is in the process of being sold (I think i mentioned that before; the news story went public DURING our last trip to the World in early Dec!); we are told everyone will be offered jobs with the new company with equivalent cash compensation, but aren't sure about benefits, vacation, bonus structures, etc. so WAY too much is up in the air in the Geek household for my comfort.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> The big question is.........how many days until your next trip!!!!
> 
> Hope that snow is not too bad.



The answer is about 350 days as we're not going to go until next December.

It's looking like it might be 3 nights at VWL followed by 5/6 nights at AKV.


----------



## Granny

DVCGeek said:


> Gotta' vent- DW just heard last night that a letter terminating her contract effective at the end of the year was put in yesterdays mail; in other words, she's being laid off...    What a Christmas present!  She's mad that her boss of 7 years, the owner of the company, didn't tell her himself.  She's even stayed at his house sometimes when she's gone to the headquarters for more than a day (it's a 3ish hour drive) and otherwise thought there was a better tie than to be treated like that.  But, what are you going to do?    Hopefully she'll find something FAST!  Even worse, since she was technically a contractor we aren't sure if she'll be able to get unemployment or not...  (But by IRS standards she probably always should have been considered an employee; it gets complicated!)
> 
> Oh well.  Wish I was back @ Disney!  A rocker in the lodge and a skillet from WC would ROCK right about now...  Luckily we have a trip booked @ BLT (on our points) arriving Jan. 30th with non-refundable airfare so I have that to look forward to; no plans to cancel it yet.
> 
> On top of it, my division @ work is in the process of being sold (I think i mentioned that before; the news story went public DURING our last trip to the World in early Dec!); we are told everyone will be offered jobs with the new company with equivalent cash compensation, but aren't sure about benefits, vacation, bonus structures, etc. so WAY too much is up in the air in the Geek household for my comfort.



That's hard news to get right during the Christmas season...and I agree that the owner should have had the decency to tell your DW in person about the situation.  I wish more companies were on a fiscal year other than the calendar year so that these things wouldn't always happen at Christmas.  

Best wishes to you and your family during this season, and hopefully the new year will bring good tidings and happiness.  


DiznyDi...glad to hear your DS is back on US soil and will have an extended stay with you in January.  You've certainly had quite an eventful few months lately!


----------



## DVCGeek

Thanks Granny- I'm confident 2010 will turn around for us.  And REALLY happy now I did NOT take out a Mouse loan to do an add-on with the webcast incentives from earlier this month!    I was thinking 50 points @ AKV could be really nice (and kinda' squeezable into our budget) with it being a sister lodge and all...

Try to find the bright side of everything.  We are both relatively healthy and have some money in the bank and I am expected to still have a job.  Plus, I got a Santa hat  with Mouse ears during MVMCP Dec. 1st.  I'll be wearing it on the 25th, so that'll help cheer me up!


----------



## Muushka

DVCGeek said:


> Gotta' vent- DW just heard last night that a letter terminating her contract effective at the end of the year was put in yesterdays mail; in other words, she's being laid off...    What a Christmas present!  She's mad that her boss of 7 years, the owner of the company, didn't tell her himself.  She's even stayed at his house sometimes when she's gone to the headquarters for more than a day (it's a 3ish hour drive) and otherwise thought there was a better tie than to be treated like that.  But, what are you going to do?    Hopefully she'll find something FAST!  Even worse, since she was technically a contractor we aren't sure if she'll be able to get unemployment or not...  (But by IRS standards she probably always should have been considered an employee; it gets complicated!)
> 
> Oh well.  Wish I was back @ Disney!  A rocker in the lodge and a skillet from WC would ROCK right about now...  Luckily we have a trip booked @ BLT (on our points) arriving Jan. 30th with non-refundable airfare so I have that to look forward to; no plans to cancel it yet.
> 
> On top of it, my division @ work is in the process of being sold (I think i mentioned that before; the news story went public DURING our last trip to the World in early Dec!); we are told everyone will be offered jobs with the new company with equivalent cash compensation, but aren't sure about benefits, vacation, bonus structures, etc. so WAY too much is up in the air in the Geek household for my comfort.



I am so sorry this has happened.  And shame on that boss.  But your attitude is great, and I'll bet those ears look great too.
Best wishes for speedy re-employment to your wife and all of our groupies adversely affected by this bad economy.



wildernessDad said:


> The answer is about 350 days as we're not going to go until next December.
> 
> It's looking like it might be 3 nights at VWL followed by 5/6 nights at AKV.



So, we are going to try for December 2010.  Anyone up for a meet???


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> I am so sorry this has happened.  And shame on that boss.  But your attitude is great, and I'll bet those ears look great too.
> Best wishes for speedy re-employment to your wife and all of our groupies adversely affected by this bad economy.
> 
> 
> 
> So, we are going to try for December 2010.  Anyone up for a meet???



Hmmm.....throw out some dates! Maybe we could try for a long weekend!


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> 
> So glad you made your trip *DisneyNutzy* and the weather didn't deter you or your spirits! Thanks for taking the time to post your pictures. Enjoy the lodge while you can! Your tree looks great!
> 
> We didn't see much of the white stuff in our area - only about 2 inches. Just enough to put you in the Christmas spirit without adding the stress of trying to navigate through all of it.
> 
> I'm happy to report that our son is safely back on US soil.  We hadn't heard from him since the beginning of the month and knew that he was in 'transition' as he made his way out of Iraq. He phoned early Saturday AM that he was in Alaska and later in the day reported that he had landed safely in Hawaii. He'll not be home for Christmas but will be spending most of the month of January with us.
> 
> I know this is a busy time for Groupies everywhere. So much to do...so little time!
> Wishing one and all a very Merry Christmas!


Yay!  You have to be so relieved to know your son is home safe and sound.  What a great Christmas present!


----------



## Inkmahm

DVCGeek said:


> Gotta' vent- DW just heard last night that a letter terminating her contract effective at the end of the year was put in yesterdays mail; in other words, she's being laid off...    What a Christmas present!  She's mad that her boss of 7 years, the owner of the company, didn't tell her himself.  She's even stayed at his house sometimes when she's gone to the headquarters for more than a day (it's a 3ish hour drive) and otherwise thought there was a better tie than to be treated like that.  But, what are you going to do?    Hopefully she'll find something FAST!  Even worse, since she was technically a contractor we aren't sure if she'll be able to get unemployment or not...  (But by IRS standards she probably always should have been considered an employee; it gets complicated!)
> 
> Oh well.  Wish I was back @ Disney!  A rocker in the lodge and a skillet from WC would ROCK right about now...  Luckily we have a trip booked @ BLT (on our points) arriving Jan. 30th with non-refundable airfare so I have that to look forward to; no plans to cancel it yet.
> 
> On top of it, my division @ work is in the process of being sold (I think i mentioned that before; the news story went public DURING our last trip to the World in early Dec!); we are told everyone will be offered jobs with the new company with equivalent cash compensation, but aren't sure about benefits, vacation, bonus structures, etc. so WAY too much is up in the air in the Geek household for my comfort.



That is really horrible!    At least my boss made the trip to my city to lay me off in person. I can't imagine getting a letter in the mail to tell me such news.

Has your wife been treating herself as an independent contractor for tax purposes, paying both the employer and employee portion of tax?    If you understand the conditions for being a true independent contractor, did your wife meet those conditions?  If not, I'd certainly try for unemployment compensation. I'd claim I was really an employee and should be eligible.  Perhaps they will go after the company for having treated her incorrectly all this time if she should have been an employee.

Here's hoping for a more settled 2010 for all of us.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## tea pot

*Good Morning Groupies*

*DisnyNutzy* LOVE Your pictures, that's some cell phone.
and also love the "JimmyTammy" tree. so cute

*DiznyDi* Great News about your son on USA soil!  I'm sure that is the best present a Mom could get.

*Muushka* do you have specific dates in mind for next Dec.? 
DH doesn't think he can get any time off in Dec next year so we will need do a long weekend. If he can't go I would go solo and fit in a family visit.

*wildernessDad * Welcome Back 

*DVCGeek* So Sorry for your sad news esp. around the holidays.
but glad you have your trip in Jan to look forward to. 
I'll have my Mickey Santa Hat on too!  
Prayers and pixie dust coming your way.

*Merry Christmas and Best Wishes to all of you!** and have a Healthy and Blessed New Year  *


----------



## eliza61

DVCGeek said:


> Gotta' vent- DW just heard last night that a letter terminating her contract effective at the end of the year was put in yesterdays mail; in other words, she's being laid off...    What a Christmas present!  She's mad that her boss of 7 years, the owner of the company, didn't tell her himself.  She's even stayed at his house sometimes when she's gone to the headquarters for more than a day (it's a 3ish hour drive) and otherwise thought there was a better tie than to be treated like that.  But, what are you going to do?    Hopefully she'll find something FAST!  Even worse, since she was technically a contractor we aren't sure if she'll be able to get unemployment or not...  (But by IRS standards she probably always should have been considered an employee; it gets complicated!)
> 
> Oh well.  Wish I was back @ Disney!  A rocker in the lodge and a skillet from WC would ROCK right about now...  Luckily we have a trip booked @ BLT (on our points) arriving Jan. 30th with non-refundable airfare so I have that to look forward to; no plans to cancel it yet.
> 
> .



  I really hate when they do that I think it's more of the lack of respect than any thing else.

Hope things settle down soon for you DVC.


----------



## Muushka

Muushka said:


> So, we are going to try for December 2010.  Anyone up for a meet???





BWV Dreamin said:


> Hmmm.....throw out some dates! Maybe we could try for a long weekend!



Well, we are looking at Dec 4 to 11 right now.  But there is a pretty sweet deal on an Eastern Caribbean on Freedom of the Seas out of Canaveral (which leaves on Dec 5) that I might try to talk Mr Muush into.  So the dates are in negotiation right now.

Cruise anyone???


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> Well, we are looking at Dec 4 to 11 right now. But there is a pretty sweet deal on an Eastern Caribbean on Freedom of the Seas out of Canaveral (which leaves on Dec 5) that I might try to talk Mr Muush into. So the dates are in negotiation right now.
> 
> Cruise anyone???


 Hmmm...cruise...WDW...cruise...WDW... 

*WISHING YOU AND ALL THE GROUPIES A WONDERFUL AND SAFE CHRISTMAS AND NEW YEARS!!! *


----------



## DVCGeek

Inkmahm said:


> Has your wife been treating herself as an independent contractor for tax purposes, paying both the employer and employee portion of tax?



We have been paying both sides of it, but from what I read on the OH unemployment website I don't think she really is a true independent contractor so she's definitely going to try and file!  Worst that will happen is being denied, and another employee in a similar situation with that company DID get it a few months ago.


----------



## wildernessDad

I finally have some time to talk about my vacation.

My grand daughter had a great time!  She loved 'It's A Small World' the most!  But also loved Dumbo and the train!  The food at Crystal Palace was very good, better than the last time we ate there, and I have some priceless pictures of my grand daughter with Pooh, Tigger, Piglet and Eeyore!  Check some of them out!  Sorry about the size!


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Well, we are looking at Dec 4 to 11 right now.  But there is a pretty sweet deal on an Eastern Caribbean on Freedom of the Seas out of Canaveral (which leaves on Dec 5) that I might try to talk Mr Muush into.  So the dates are in negotiation right now.
> 
> Cruise anyone???



We're doing Dec 4-11 next year, too!  And then the Disney Western cruise Dec 11-18.  Great dates!


----------



## Inkmahm

DVCGeek said:


> We have been paying both sides of it, but from what I read on the OH unemployment website I don't think she really is a true independent contractor so she's definitely going to try and file!  Worst that will happen is being denied, and another employee in a similar situation with that company DID get it a few months ago.



It's definitely worth a shot, I'd say.    The company may not fight it just because it is  easier for them NOT to.


----------



## dsneygirl

Just got the magic email that Disney waived their ROFR and we are the proud owners of 131 more VWL points!! That brings us to an nice 301 and we are "moving on up to the world of 1 bedrooms"


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> We're doing Dec 4-11 next year, too!  And then the Disney Western cruise Dec 11-18.  Great dates!



So maybe we will see you there!



dsneygirl said:


> Just got the magic email that Disney waived their ROFR and we are the proud owners of 131 more VWL points!! That brings us to an nice 301 and we are "moving on up to the world of 1 bedrooms"



Well hot diggity-dog!  That is quite the Christmas present! Congratulations!


----------



## eliza61

*Merry Christmas all.  Have a wonderful day*


----------



## jimmytammy

I am hoping to be checking in here sometime tomorrow, but wanted to go ahead and wish all my groupie family a

VERYMERRYCHRISTMAS!!

I wish for everyone of you a wonderful and prosperous new year, with all the best that God Blesses us with.  And thank each and every one of you, whether I have known you here for a number of years, or if you have just recently joined our little band of kinship here, thank you for allowing me into your lives.  When the days seem bleek, I can sit here and catch up on what is going on in your world, and realize you can make me smile, laugh or cry, and it all became possible cause of a brown and green building we all love to call "home".


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> I finally have some time to talk about my vacation.
> 
> My grand daughter had a great time!  She loved 'It's A Small World' the most!  But also loved Dumbo and the train!  The food at Crystal Palace was very good, better than the last time we ate there, and I have some priceless pictures of my grand daughter with Pooh, Tigger, Piglet and Eeyore!  Check some of them out!  Sorry about the size!



WD

Those are some priceless pictures.  The expression on your DGDs face says it all


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I am hoping to be checking in here sometime tomorrow, but wanted to go ahead and wish all my groupie family a
> 
> VERYMERRYCHRISTMAS!!
> 
> I wish for everyone of you a wonderful and prosperous new year, with all the best that God Blesses us with.  And thank each and every one of you, whether I have known you here for a number of years, or if you have just recently joined our little band of kinship here, thank you for allowing me into your lives.  When the days seem bleek, I can sit here and catch up on what is going on in your world, and realize you can make me smile, laugh or cry, and it all became possible cause of a brown and green building we all love to call "home".



Beautifully expressed, as always, Jimmy.  Let me add my own wishes for a safe, healthy and happy Christmas season to the Groupies.  Aw, what the heck.  It's Christmas so my wishes extend to all regardless of resort passion choice.  

Merry Christmas one and all.


----------



## Muushka

Impossible to top JT and Granny, so just plain old Merry Christmas to my cyber-friends.  

What a pleasure it is to call you fellow Groupies.

PS We have our movie rituals for Christmas.  It starts out light:

*Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer
Charlie Brown Christmas
How the Grinch Stole Christmas*

Then we add some sentiment

*It's a Wonderful Life*

Then we start getting serious

*The Nativity*

Then tomorrow we finish it up with some of all of it

*Miracle on 34th Street*

We love Christmas in this house!

*Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night!*


----------



## DisneyNutzy

tgropp said:


> Disneynutzy, if you remember, could you please inquire about the Christmas music soundtrack from the WL. Thanks for the pictures. It makes me feel like I am there. They will have to do till we are there next Christmas. Have a Merry Christmas and a great holiday



tgropp - I asked at the concierge desk and was told they might have list in Mercantile. Went to Mercantile and the CM's there were kind of clueless. Very nice though. They looked through several books and even made some calls but no luck. We are off site now but are going to WC Saturday. I will try again with some new CM's and hope for a better result.



DVCGeek said:


> Gotta' vent- DW just heard last night that a letter terminating her contract effective at the end of the year was put in yesterdays mail; in other words, she's being laid off...    What a Christmas present!  She's mad that her boss of 7 years, the owner of the company, didn't tell her himself.  She's even stayed at his house sometimes when she's gone to the headquarters for more than a day (it's a 3ish hour drive) and otherwise thought there was a better tie than to be treated like that.  But, what are you going to do?    Hopefully she'll find something FAST!  Even worse, since she was technically a contractor we aren't sure if she'll be able to get unemployment or not...  (But by IRS standards she probably always should have been considered an employee; it gets complicated!)
> 
> Oh well.  Wish I was back @ Disney!  A rocker in the lodge and a skillet from WC would ROCK right about now...  Luckily we have a trip booked @ BLT (on our points) arriving Jan. 30th with non-refundable airfare so I have that to look forward to; no plans to cancel it yet.
> 
> On top of it, my division @ work is in the process of being sold (I think i mentioned that before; the news story went public DURING our last trip to the World in early Dec!); we are told everyone will be offered jobs with the new company with equivalent cash compensation, but aren't sure about benefits, vacation, bonus structures, etc. so WAY too much is up in the air in the Geek household for my comfort.



DVC - Sorry you have to go through this during the holidays.



dsneygirl said:


> Just got the magic email that Disney waived their ROFR and we are the proud owners of 131 more VWL points!! That brings us to an nice 301 and we are "moving on up to the world of 1 bedrooms"



Congrats on the new GREEN POINTS

WD- Priceless pics of your grand daughter

Diz Di & Dad -Great news your son is home for the holiday. Thank him from all of us for his service to our Country.

We have left the lodge for our off site location
Will update soon...busy, busy.

MERRY CHRISTMAS Groupies!


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> So maybe we will see you there!


 If there is a groupie meet in Dec 2010, I'd love to be able to be there!   

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## DiznyDi

Dizny Dad and I wish to all a very Merry Christmas and blessed holiday season. We too, have found the Groupie family to be supportive as we experience life's trials and joys while sharing a common love for the Lodge.  Thank you Groupies!

Muushka to your list you should add:
Christmas Vacation - Dad's favorite and Prancer, my favorite.

We're in the early planning stages of a Christmas family trip to WDW. Will probably stay in the Treehouses but would happily come to the Lodge for a meet. No cruise for us. 

Wilderness Dad: your granddaughter is as cute as can be. Thanks for sharing her with us!

We're on our way to PA to spend Christmas with the newlyweds.  Please forgive any typos, I'm doing this from my phone. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## blossomz

WD-Those photos are precious!!!


To all my dear groupie friends-Merry Christmas to all and ..and to all a good night!


----------



## dsneygirl

Muushka said:


> S
> 
> 
> 
> Well hot diggity-dog!  That is quite the Christmas present! Congratulations!




Thanks! This was our 3rd attempt this fall so it was quite a nice Christmas surprise to get that email on Xmas eve.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*WD....GREAT pics !*

Merry Christmas Groupies !













Maria


----------



## blossomz

Yay Maria!  I was hoping you'd post some of your famous graphics!


----------



## wildernessDad

Heh, groupies!  Autumn Lodge candle is back at Yankee Candle!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> Heh, groupies!  Autumn Lodge candle is back at Yankee Candle!



Woo Hoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

I might get to our local store tomorrow and buy the lot


----------



## DiznyDi

wildernessDad said:


> Heh, groupies!  Autumn Lodge candle is back at Yankee Candle!



And to think I was there today.  Guess I'll be headed back tomorrow. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## SusanWasHere

I'm a new fan of the Wilderness Lodge!!  Haven't stayed there yet, but visited one week ago today and fell in love!  Toured one of the villas and can't wait to stay there.  What an amazing place!  Hopefully that will be where I stay next.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Granny

SusanWasHere said:


> I'm a new fan of the Wilderness Lodge!!  Haven't stayed there yet, but visited one week ago today and fell in love!  Toured one of the villas and can't wait to stay there.  What an amazing place!  Hopefully that will be where I stay next.  Can't wait!!!



Sounds like you had a similar "love at first sight" experience as so many of us here have had.  Glad you really enjoyed your first visit to the resort and we wish you luck in booking it for a trip in the near future.  

And I know that based on your impressions of WL/VWL, you just might want to add our mascot moose logo to your signature!   WELCOME!!


----------



## jimmytammy

SusanWasHere said:


> I'm a new fan of the Wilderness Lodge!!  Haven't stayed there yet, but visited one week ago today and fell in love!  Toured one of the villas and can't wait to stay there.  What an amazing place!  Hopefully that will be where I stay next.  Can't wait!!!


Susan
Glad you joined us here!  And you look right at home in that pic.


----------



## figmentfan0724

Hey everyone! I am super excited to announce that I get to stay at the Lodge for my honeymoon in July! we booked our DVC yesterday! WOOO HOO!


----------



## jimmytammy

figmentfan0724 said:


> Hey everyone! I am super excited to announce that I get to stay at the Lodge for my honeymoon in July! we booked our DVC yesterday! WOOO HOO!



We are excited for you!


----------



## SusanWasHere

jimmytammy said:


> Susan
> Glad you joined us here!  And you look right at home in that pic.



Thank you!  That's what was so odd.  I had never been to the resort, wasn't staying there, and just went over to see the tree.  But going up that walkway from the boat I just felt comfortable.  I was lounging on one of the couches in the lobby and felt like I had been there before, lol.  And then after going into the villas all I wanted to do was lay down on the window seat and relax.  Such a cozy place, so warm, inviting.  My mom and dad felt the same way, it was a great feeling!!!


----------



## Muushka

SusanWasHere said:


> Thank you!  That's what was so odd.  I had never been to the resort, wasn't staying there, and just went over to see the tree.  But going up that walkway from the boat I just felt comfortable.  I was lounging on one of the couches in the lobby and felt like I had been there before, lol.  And then after going into the villas all I wanted to do was lay down on the window seat and relax.  Such a cozy place, so warm, inviting.  My mom and dad felt the same way, it was a great feeling!!!



You soooooo need to grab yourself a Moosie for your siggy.  He would look sooooo handsome on you!


----------



## SusanWasHere

It took a few tries, but I finally remembered how to do it!  Now I've got my moose LOL


----------



## Muushka

SusanWasHere said:


> It took a few tries, but I finally remembered how to do it!  Now I've got my moose LOL



He looks great on you!!  I KNEW he would!!!!

Hopefully Eliza, our resident poet laureate, will share with you her first impression of WL/VWL.  You 2 have a lot in common!


----------



## figmentfan0724

jimmytammy said:


> We are excited for you!



thank you so much! It was the one thing I really wanted for our honeymoon. we visited the resort the last time we were in fla and fell in love with it, I am just so excited we get to actually stay there.


----------



## eliza61

figmentfan0724 said:


> Hey everyone! I am super excited to announce that I get to stay at the Lodge for my honeymoon in July! we booked our DVC yesterday! WOOO HOO!





SusanWasHere said:


> Thank you!  That's what was so odd.  I had never been to the resort, wasn't staying there, and just went over to see the tree.  But going up that walkway from the boat I just felt comfortable.  I was lounging on one of the couches in the lobby and felt like I had been there before, lol.  And then after going into the villas all I wanted to do was lay down on the window seat and relax.  Such a cozy place, so warm, inviting.  My mom and dad felt the same way, it was a great feeling!!!





Muushka said:


> He looks great on you!!  I KNEW he would!!!!
> 
> Hopefully Eliza, our resident poet laureate, will share with you her first impression of WL/VWL.  You 2 have a lot in common!




 Thanks Muush, not sure if the "old guy" would call me "poetic" when I'm yammering about him channel surfing though....

Hey Susan and Figment!!

Welcome.  Susan, you get our love affair completely.  The lodge is pretty special.  Ever notice how we describe the other resorts by how they look but we describe the lodge by how it feels?  The lodge is unique in that you either really like her or you really dislike her. While the Grand Floridian is Disney's flagship hotel, she is quiet understatement charm.  The lodge is very much like the wilderness, she is bold and brassy.  She's like Mae West, Babara Stanwiyck and Arethea Franklin rolled into one,  You may not like 'em but no way can you ignore them.

She does have a welcoming, comfortable feeling to her and she's a pretty smart cookie because no matter what kind of vacation you need or have planned, she knows exactly how to give you what you need the moment you step through the doors.
Whether your burnt out from work or kids, excited for your first trip to the world or floating 2 feet above the ground on your honeymoon, the lodge whispers in your ear and next thing  you know you're smiling.
Stay and hang out with us for a while, and no matter where else you stay, you'll find in the back of your mind, you're always planning when you can get back to the lodge.


----------



## Muushka

See, I told you she was a poet!


----------



## jimmytammy

You got me in goosebumps


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I've still got those "First date jitters" from my last and only stay at VWL. Thought they would have worn off by now!


----------



## SusanWasHere

Thank you Eliza   That's a very interesting way of loooking at it.  I always do describe the other resorts by how they look and what is there. WL is the first one I described by feeling.  That says something!    I'm so looking forward to staying there and relaxing.  It seems like a place that you wouldn't feel the need to rush off to do the parks!  Are there trails and such to walk/hike around?


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Welcome.  Susan, you get our love affair completely.  The lodge is pretty special.  Ever notice how we describe the other resorts by how they look but we describe the lodge by how it feels?  The lodge is unique in that you either really like her or you really dislike her. While the Grand Floridian is Disney's flagship hotel, she is quiet understatement charm.  The lodge is very much like the wilderness, she is bold and brassy.  She's like Mae West, Babara Stanwiyck and Arethea Franklin rolled into one,  You may not like 'em but no way can you ignore them.
> 
> She does have a welcoming, comfortable feeling to her and she's a pretty smart cookie because no matter what kind of vacation you need or have planned, she knows exactly how to give you what you need the moment you step through the doors.
> Whether your burnt out from work or kids, excited for your first trip to the world or floating 2 feet above the ground on your honeymoon, the lodge whispers in your ear and next thing  you know you're smiling.
> Stay and hang out with us for a while, and no matter where else you stay, you'll find in the back of your mind, you're always planning when you can get back to the lodge.



Couldn't have said it better myself!  Welcome to the groupies Susan!   

Unfortunately no trips to our Lodge planned for me in 2010.        The plan is to try all the DVC resorts (even though I did manage to fit in 2 trips to VWL this year!).   Next year it's BCV & AKV (hopefully).  Time to start planning 2011!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Yikes!  I've missed so much.  I'm not going to even try to make all the responses I'd like to.  I hope everyone has had a great Christmas.   It was a quiet one here at my parents but nice to be here with our family.  We got really lucky with our flight here and we were only 5 minutes late getting in.  You sure were right Eliza.  They had the airport cleaned up really well.  Now we are just hoping for no more bad weather for on the way home.  
Looks like no meet for us and Blossomz.  We have just been too busy.  

DiznyDi - Glad you will have your son home and please give him my family's thanks for his service!

DVCGeek - Sorry for what they did to your DW at work.  What a great Christmas gift.  That boss should be ashamed of himself.  I hope things work out for both of you.

DisneyNutzy -   Glad you were able to get down there!  I was thinking about you and hoping it worked out.  Thanks for the pictures!

WD - Great pictures!  Your GD is adorable!

To our new groupies - Welcome to the friendliest thread on the Disboards!

Hope everyone has a great New Years!!


----------



## Oshawa

Hello to all of you.
I hope you had a nice Christmas. 
We are now getting ready for our trip on January 7th.  Not to the Lodge but our other home (AK).  We are all looking forward to it.  Especially my cousin who has never been.  She told me she cried the other day when she saw Cinderella`s castle on TV.  She never thought she would be able to take a trip like this.  I am so glad that we bought our points and are able to make special memories with our family.
Hope all of you have a nice New Year`s and all the best for 2010.  

Nancy


----------



## Granny

Oshawa said:


> Hello to all of you.
> I hope you had a nice Christmas.
> We are now getting ready for our trip on January 7th.  Not to the Lodge but our other home (AK).  We are all looking forward to it.  Especially my cousin who has never been.  She told me she cried the other day when she saw Cinderella`s castle on TV.  She never thought she would be able to take a trip like this.  I am so glad that we bought our points and are able to make special memories with our family.
> Hope all of you have a nice New Year`s and all the best for 2010.
> 
> Nancy



Nancy...I hope your trip to WDW is a great one!  And staying at our "sister lodge" AKV should be a great time too.  What a wonderful thing you are doing for your cousin.  I'm sure it will make the trip even more special to experience it with her.  That's one sure fire way to make sure we never get burned out on WDW.  I hope the trip is everything you could wish for.  


Eliza...wonderful and eloquent words as always.  You do a great job as our spirit guide!


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> Thanks Muush, not sure if the "old guy" would call me "poetic" when I'm yammering about him channel surfing though....
> 
> Hey Susan and Figment!!
> 
> Welcome.  Susan, you get our love affair completely.  The lodge is pretty special.  Ever notice how we describe the other resorts by how they look but we describe the lodge by how it feels?  The lodge is unique in that you either really like her or you really dislike her. While the Grand Floridian is Disney's flagship hotel, she is quiet understatement charm.  The lodge is very much like the wilderness, she is bold and brassy.  She's like Mae West, Babara Stanwiyck and Arethea Franklin rolled into one,  You may not like 'em but no way can you ignore them.
> 
> She does have a welcoming, comfortable feeling to her and she's a pretty smart cookie because no matter what kind of vacation you need or have planned, she knows exactly how to give you what you need the moment you step through the doors.
> Whether your burnt out from work or kids, excited for your first trip to the world or floating 2 feet above the ground on your honeymoon, the lodge whispers in your ear and next thing  you know you're smiling.
> Stay and hang out with us for a while, and no matter where else you stay, you'll find in the back of your mind, you're always planning when you can get back to the lodge.



Oh Be Still My Heart


----------



## stopher1

Today I called MS and was able to secure a 1BR to add on to the back end of our trip in 2 weeks!  

Long story short - we are traveling with my folks and brother, staying in both THV and AKV.  We were originally going to then have friends join us the day that my family leaves for a couple more days (they would then stay longer after we left). The friends had to cancel out due to a surgery that was long awaited and had to be scheduled before Dec. 31st or insurance would no longer cover it and so I ended up cancelling the last 2 "extra" nights of our trip...only to totally disappoint both wife & kids.  Called today to see about getting nights back at Kidani (didn't want to move again), but no dice. Booked up solid. I asked if there was anything anywhere - and lo and behold... a 1 BR for those 2 nights we needed at VWL!!!    So now I'm excited (bummed we have to move a 2nd time on this trip, but excited nonetheless).  Now I get to make DW happy twice in the same year by getting to stay at the lodge - this time and our anniversary trip in March.   (Plus I booked us a stay at the Grand Cal for May).  What a fun MS call that was.  Needless to say, I was quite happy when I hung up.  

So we'll be at VWL on 1/19-21  and then later out to her sister VGC from 5/9-12.


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Today I called MS and was able to secure a 1BR to add on to the back end of our trip in 2 weeks!
> 
> Long story short - we are traveling with my folks and brother, staying in both THV and AKV.  We were originally going to then have friends join us the day that my family leaves for a couple more days (they would then stay longer after we left). The friends had to cancel out due to a surgery that was long awaited and had to be scheduled before Dec. 31st or insurance would no longer cover it and so I ended up cancelling the last 2 "extra" nights of our trip...only to totally disappoint both wife & kids.  Called today to see about getting nights back at Kidani (didn't want to move again), but no dice. Booked up solid. I asked if there was anything anywhere - and lo and behold... a 1 BR for those 2 nights we needed at VWL!!!    So now I'm excited (bummed we have to move a 2nd time on this trip, but excited nonetheless).  Now I get to make DW happy twice in the same year by getting to stay at the lodge - this time and our anniversary trip in March.   (Plus I booked us a stay at the Grand Cal for May).  What a fun MS call that was.  Needless to say, I was quite happy when I hung up.
> 
> So we'll be at VWL on 1/19-21  and then later out to her sister VGC from 5/9-12.



Yay!!  VWL in 2010!!  I put the VWL dates (and VGC) on the trips page, but I didn't see you there for the others you mentioned, I may have missed it.  Can you tell me (that is if you want to be there!).


----------



## helenk

New owner of VWL points here!!! I just booked a 1 BDR for next year Nov 29th through Dec 4th.
I am hoping that my son, daughter-in-law and grand-daughter will be able to join me for my first stay at the VWL.  I've stayed at the WL before and love the holiday decorations and the laid back feeling of the lodge.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Yay!!  VWL in 2010!!  I put the VWL dates (and VGC) on the trips page, but I didn't see you there for the others you mentioned, I may have missed it.  Can you tell me (that is if you want to be there!).



Duh, I didn't think about the others I'd mentioned.  

So far we have:

1/11-14 THV
1/14-19 AKV
1/19-21 VWL

3/10-13 VWL

5/9-12 VGC

12/2-6 AKV?  Haven't decided yet - this will be a father/daughter trip

Plus we're exploring a cruise for either 2010 or 11.  Probably will wait for '11 for the Dream - at least that's where we're leaning right now.  And whichever we year we don't do the cruise, we'll be out to CA and VGC for 4 or 5 nights.


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Duh, I didn't think about the others I'd mentioned.
> 
> So far we have:
> 
> 1/11-14 THV
> 1/14-19 AKV
> 1/19-21 VWL
> 
> 3/10-13 VWL
> 
> 5/9-12 VGC
> 
> 12/2-6 AKV?  Haven't decided yet - this will be a father/daughter trip
> 
> Plus we're exploring a cruise for either 2010 or 11.  Probably will wait for '11 for the Dream - at least that's where we're leaning right now.  And whichever we year we don't do the cruise, we'll be out to CA and VGC for 4 or 5 nights.



Holy Moly, I am sorry I asked!!  Some great plans are cooking!

PS let me know about Dec, I'll enter it when you make that difficult decision!
Have fun planning that cruise!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome helenk

And IMO, you made a wise choice in where you bought your points.  Dont think you will get much arguement from this bunch, cause we are all on when it comes to the Lodge!


----------



## helenk

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome helenk
> 
> And IMO, you made a wise choice in where you bought your points.  Dont think you will get much arguement from this bunch, cause we are all on when it comes to the Lodge!



Thank you
As I was waiting to see if the contract would go through I would read parts of this thread. I specifically bought a small contract so that I can stay at the VWL every other year.  Usually my Dec trips are solo, but my "kids" have not been to WDW during the holiday season in years.  Once my son found out I got the contract he asked me to book during Nov/Dec so that he can enjoy all the holiday goings on.
He and I stayed at the WL in Dec of 2002, they had a group there playing Christmas Carols on the bells, it was really nice. I guess with cutbacks over the years they do not do that anymore. But we will have a great time no matter what.


----------



## Muushka

Hi helenk.  Congrats on the VWL and hope to see you here when you want a dose of the Moose.


----------



## Muushka

I forgot to mention that I will be out of town from 1/1 to 1/12.  I am allegedly going skiing .

My old college chum invited me to join them (and her husband and grown daughter) at North Conway, NH for  a week of skiing and tubing.  Another gal we graduated with is joining us with her husband and grown daughter. They each have a TS there.  Nice huh? 

I hope I don't fall off the mountains!  Mr Muush won't be there to rescue me! 

If anyone has any trips planned, can you hold them till I get back (not the trip, you can do that!) or PM me with the dates?


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wow, new groupies!*

 *SusanWasHere, figmentfan0724 and helenk*
Always fun to have new groupies join our little corner of the Dis!

Be careful on those slopes *Muushka!* Enjoy your time getting reacquainted with old friends. Stay safe and stay warm.

*Oshawa*  make memories with your cousin. I know all will have a grand time at the Happiest Place on Earth. Come back and let us know your thoughts on AKV. Are you staying at Jambo House or Kidani Village?

OK Groupies, thanks to the heads-up from Wilderness Dad, I got my Autumn Lodge candles..... did you? I shouldn't run out of these for a very long time.....

*stopher1* looks like you have some nice trips planned. Your father/daughter trip will be very special.

 tea pot, horselover, jimmytammy and twokats. I was thinking of you all today.  Well, actually I was thinking of Ranger Stan and of course, then my thoughts went to our meet and all the fun we had. It was a true pleasure to become acquainted with you!


----------



## Oshawa

Granny said:


> Nancy...I hope your trip to WDW is a great one!  And staying at our "sister lodge" AKV should be a great time too.  What a wonderful thing you are doing for your cousin.  I'm sure it will make the trip even more special to experience it with her.  That's one sure fire way to make sure we never get burned out on WDW.  I hope the trip is everything you could wish for.



Thanks Granny.  We are getting more excited as the days go by...only 8 more sleeps to go.  We always make our trips to Disney special but this one is going to be extra special with my cousin going.  We are going to treat her like a Princess.


----------



## Oshawa

DiznyDi said:


> *
> Oshawa  make memories with your cousin. I know all will have a grand time at the Happiest Place on Earth. Come back and let us know your thoughts on AKV. Are you staying at Jambo House or Kidani Village?*


*

We are staying at Kidani Village.  I will definitely let you know our thoughts about the Villas and the Resort.  I will try and post pictures once we get back.  I am not to sure how to do it but I will get DH to help me out.   This will be our first DVC stay.  

We are looking forward to making some special Disney memories with my cousin the Disney Newbie!!  We have so much to show her.  Our boys have everything planned out.  It will be so nice to get away from this cold too.  

And once we get back we can begin our countdown to the Lodge.  *


----------



## tea pot

*Welcome New Groupies *
*helenk  figmentfan  SusanWasHere *

We share a common Love of the Lodge 

*DiznyDi *Just uploaded my pics of the meet... thinking of all of you guys too.

*Oshawa* Have a wonderful time. Hope It's nice and warm for you.




Muushka said:


> I forgot to mention that I will be out of town from 1/1 to 1/12.  I am allegedly going skiing .
> 
> My old college chum invited me to join them (and her husband and grown daughter) at North Conway, NH for  a week of skiing and tubing.  Another gal we graduated with is joining us with her husband and grown daughter. They each have a TS there.  Nice huh?
> I hope I don't fall off the mountains!  Mr Muush won't be there to rescue me!



Hey Muushka 
You will love New Years Eve up in the White Mountains
We spent several NY Eves slop side at Mt. Cranmore. I don't know if they still do this but at midnight the staff, ski patrol and, instructors come down the slopes with torches and then they have fireworks. The mountain at night is just beautiful. My dds just loved night skiing.  I do more of manning the mittens and making the turkey soup.
If any one watched "What about Bob" I ski the way he sails.
Have a great time!


----------



## Oshawa

> *Oshawa* Have a wonderful time. Hope It's nice and warm for you.



Thank you Tea Pot!  I am sure hoping it's warm when we are there but anything is warmer than a Canadian winter right now.  I am wearing shorts no matter what!!


----------



## stopher1

DiznyDi said:


> *stopher1* looks like you have some nice trips planned. Your father/daughter trip will be very special.



Thanks DiznyDi!  I'm really looking forward to it.  I've taken both of my boys individually several years back, and then this year all three of us went together for our first experience with Star Wars Weekends.  My daughter is now old enough to enjoy a trip like this too - so it's now her turn!  I'm definitely looking into some of the things that she might enjoy to do.  She'll get to "lead the way" at whichever parks we go to as my sons got to on their father/son trips, but I'm sure to have some special surprise for her as well.  Just trying to make some fun memories for this kiddos and their dear old dad.  My sons both still talk about their individual trips 5 years later!


----------



## lisah0711

Oshawa said:


> Hello to all of you.
> I hope you had a nice Christmas.
> We are now getting ready for our trip on January 7th.  Not to the Lodge but our other home (AK).  We are all looking forward to it.  Especially my cousin who has never been.  She told me she cried the other day when she saw Cinderella`s castle on TV.  She never thought she would be able to take a trip like this.  I am so glad that we bought our points and are able to make special memories with our family.
> Hope all of you have a nice New Year`s and all the best for 2010.
> 
> Nancy



Nancy, we just returned from a split stay at VWL and AKV Jambo and had a wonderful time.  Hope the weather warms up for you because we had to wear long underwear and I never do at home -- we are only 80 miles south of the Canadian border.  

Had a great time at VWL.  We were in a dedicated 2 bedroom -- the same exact room we had for our first stay 2 years ago.  The Lodge was so beautiful in it's Christmas finery and we had a great dinner at Artist's Point.

DisneyNutzy, we looked for you at the Merry Mixer but didn't see you.  I didn't see one LGMH the whole trip!


----------



## SusanWasHere

Thank you all for the warm welcomes   What a nice thread   Hope everyone is getting ready for the New Year.  Just took the tree and decorations down - took 6 hours!  Tomorrow I'll be loading it all back into the attic.  Stay warm everyone!  It's 17 here in NJ.  And enjoy the skiing trip - I am so jealous!  This is my first year without a ski house in a few years - adding points instead   I miss the slopes.  Enjoy!!


----------



## horselover

helenk said:


> New owner of VWL points here!!! I just booked a 1 BDR for next year Nov 29th through Dec 4th.
> I am hoping that my son, daughter-in-law and grand-daughter will be able to join me for my first stay at the VWL.  I've stayed at the WL before and love the holiday decorations and the laid back feeling of the lodge.



Congratulations Helenk!   You've made a wonderful choice & I must say I'm extremely jealous you already have a ressie for next Christmas!   




Muushka said:


> I forgot to mention that I will be out of town from 1/1 to 1/12.  I am allegedly going skiing .
> 
> My old college chum invited me to join them (and her husband and grown daughter) at North Conway, NH for  a week of skiing and tubing.  Another gal we graduated with is joining us with her husband and grown daughter. They each have a TS there.  Nice huh?



Hey Muush you'll be in our neck of the woods!  Brace yourself it's really cold here right now.  Not to worry if you don't want to ski all the time.  There's plenty of shopping, eating, & other things to do in North Conway.  I met my DH there.  He was a member of one of the many ski clubs up there.  One of my best GFs had been begging me to go up with her for a weekend (she met her DH there too!).  Finally relented & voila I met DH!       Neither my GF or myself did any skiing that weekend, but we still had a fabulous time!  



stopher1 said:


> Thanks DiznyDi!  I'm really looking forward to it.  I've taken both of my boys individually several years back, and then this year all three of us went together for our first experience with Star Wars Weekends.  My daughter is now old enough to enjoy a trip like this too - so it's now her turn!  I'm definitely looking into some of the things that she might enjoy to do.  She'll get to "lead the way" at whichever parks we go to as my sons got to on their father/son trips, but I'm sure to have some special surprise for her as well.  Just trying to make some fun memories for this kiddos and their dear old dad.  *My sons both still talk about their individual trips 5 years later!*



I'm so glad to hear that!  I've got a mother/son trip planned with DS#2 in March & hopefully another one with DS#1 in Oct.  I'm really looking forward to making some special memories.


----------



## stopher1

lisah0711 said:


> Nancy, *we just returned from a split stay at VWL and AKV Jambo and had a wonderful time*.



Yay Lisa - I'm so glad you had a wonderful time!  We're looking forward to being back at AKV in a couple of weeks!



Muushka said:


> I forgot to mention that I will be out of town from 1/1 to 1/12.  I am allegedly going skiing .



I hope you have a great time Muushka!  I haven't been skiing in years (knee injury), but I remember what a blast it was.  Growing up in CA we'd go skiing in the Sierra Nevada.  Mammoth Lakes & Tahoe were great fun!  My doctor told me years ago never to try skiing again, so I haven't been able to experience any of the areas they have for it here in the midwest.  Oh well.  Enjoy it for me too! 




Oshawa said:


> We are staying at Kidani Village.  I will definitely let you know our thoughts about the Villas and the Resort.  I will try and post pictures once we get back.  I am not to sure how to do it but I will get DH to help me out.   This will be our first DVC stay.



Enjoy it Oshawa!  Kidani is beautiful.  This will be our first stay in Kidani (have stayed in Jambo before), but have been over there touring and enjoying it a couple of times since it opened.  We'll be in a 2 br with my folks.  We opted for the lockoff vs. dedicated, so that they have their own sitting space when they want to be alone or just away from three kids for a little bit.   (They sure won't get that while we're at the THV though) .  We're very excited.  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Hey Muushka
> You will love New Years Eve up in the White Mountains
> We spent several NY Eves slop side at Mt. Cranmore. I don't know if they still do this but at midnight the staff, ski patrol and, instructors come down the slopes with torches and then they have fireworks. The mountain at night is just beautiful. My dds just loved night skiing.  I do more of manning the mittens and making the turkey soup.
> If any one watched "What about Bob" I ski the way he sails.
> Have a great time!



I love that movie What About Bob!  Baby steps!!!

Sadly, I won't be there for NYE, I leave NYD  But Mr Muush is glad I will be there with him for the first kiss of 2010!



stopher1 said:


> Thanks DiznyDi!  I'm really looking forward to it.  I've taken both of my boys individually several years back, and then this year all three of us went together for our first experience with Star Wars Weekends.  My daughter is now old enough to enjoy a trip like this too - so it's now her turn!  I'm definitely looking into some of the things that she might enjoy to do.  She'll get to "lead the way" at whichever parks we go to as my sons got to on their father/son trips, but I'm sure to have some special surprise for her as well.  Just trying to make some fun memories for this kiddos and their dear old dad.  My sons both still talk about their individual trips 5 years later!



What a good dad.  Be still my heart.



lisah0711 said:


> Nancy, we just returned from a split stay at VWL and AKV Jambo and had a wonderful time.  Hope the weather warms up for you because we had to wear long underwear and I never do at home -- we are only 80 miles south of the Canadian border.
> 
> Had a great time at VWL.  We were in a dedicated 2 bedroom -- the same exact room we had for our first stay 2 years ago.  The Lodge was so beautiful in it's Christmas finery and we had a great dinner at Artist's Point.
> 
> DisneyNutzy, we looked for you at the Merry Mixer but didn't see you.  I didn't see one LGMH the whole trip!



Welcome home!  How bad were the crowds?  My BIL and his wife and 3 little girls went for the day on 12/27.  We tried to talk them into going BEFORE Christmas, to no avail.  And their day trip details were like a nightmare to me.  
1.  Going for the first time for 1 day with 3 active little girls
2.  Adding another 6 people to their crowd
3.  Mobility issues for 3 of the adults




helenk said:


> New owner of VWL points here!!! I just booked a 1 BDR for next year Nov 29th through Dec 4th.
> I am hoping that my son, daughter-in-law and grand-daughter will be able to join me for my first stay at the VWL.  I've stayed at the WL before and love the holiday decorations and the laid back feeling of the lodge.



I missed those dates!  Want me to put you on the list??  Sorry!



horselover said:


> Congratulations Helenk!   You've made a wonderful choice & I must say I'm extremely jealous you already have a ressie for next Christmas!
> 
> Hey Muush you'll be in our neck of the woods!  Brace yourself it's really cold here right now.  Not to worry if you don't want to ski all the time.  There's plenty of shopping, eating, & other things to do in North Conway.  I met my DH there.  He was a member of one of the many ski clubs up there.  One of my best GFs had been begging me to go up with her for a weekend (she met her DH there too!).  Finally relented & voila I met DH!       Neither my GF or myself did any skiing that weekend, but we still had a fabulous time!
> 
> I'm so glad to hear that!  I've got a mother/son trip planned with DS#2 in March & hopefully another one with DS#1 in Oct.  I'm really looking forward to making some special memories.



What good parents Groupies make, mother/son trip .

I am really going to be in your neck of the woods.  I am staying in S Attleboro for a few days too!

I hope I don't meet anyone on the slopes!  But I am glad you did.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I forgot to mention that I will be out of town from 1/1 to 1/12.  I am allegedly going skiing .
> 
> My old college chum invited me to join them (and her husband and grown daughter) at North Conway, NH for  a week of skiing and tubing.  Another gal we graduated with is joining us with her husband and grown daughter. They each have a TS there.  Nice huh?
> 
> I hope I don't fall off the mountains!  Mr Muush won't be there to rescue me!
> 
> If anyone has any trips planned, can you hold them till I get back (not the trip, you can do that!) or PM me with the dates?




Have fun Muush,
I'm more of a lodge bunny myself but the "Old guy" enjoys skiing.    I think getting together with old friends is an absolutely great way to bring in the New Years.

Welcome HelenK,
You couldn't pick a nicer place to pick up points at.  We love it.


----------



## helenk

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by helenk
> New owner of VWL points here!!! I just booked a 1 BDR for next year Nov 29th through Dec 4th.
> I am hoping that my son, daughter-in-law and grand-daughter will be able to join me for my first stay at the VWL. I've stayed at the WL before and love the holiday decorations and the laid back feeling of the lodge.
> 
> I missed those dates! Want me to put you on the list?? Sorry!



Muushka, go ahead and add me to the list. I'll be there for sure, even if my son and his family may not be able to join me.


----------



## blossomz

Just stoppin' by to say hi to all of our new groupies!  What a great way to end 2009 and begin 2010!  

Muushka have a great time skiing...no broken bones please!


----------



## tea pot

stopher1 said:


> Thanks DiznyDi!  I'm really looking forward to it.  I've taken both of my boys individually several years back, and then this year all three of us went together for our first experience with Star Wars Weekends.  My daughter is now old enough to enjoy a trip like this too - so it's now her turn!  I'm definitely looking into some of the things that she might enjoy to do.  She'll get to "lead the way" at whichever parks we go to as my sons got to on their father/son trips, but I'm sure to have some special surprise for her as well.  Just trying to make some fun memories for this kiddos and their dear old dad.  My sons both still talk about their individual trips 5 years later!



WOW What a fun Dad!
 Your kids will always remember these trips and most of all how much they are loved 

Hey *Blossomz *Hello back to you


----------



## lisah0711

Muushka said:


> Welcome home!  How bad were the crowds?  My BIL and his wife and 3 little girls went for the day on 12/27.  We tried to talk them into going BEFORE Christmas, to no avail.  And their day trip details were like a nightmare to me.
> 1.  Going for the first time for 1 day with 3 active little girls
> 2.  Adding another 6 people to their crowd
> 3.  Mobility issues for 3 of the adults



Wow!  That does sound scary and a recipe for disaster!  

It was crowded but not unbearably so.  But I have to admit that I made everyone get up and get to a park at rope drop every day so a lot of the time we were leaving as the crowds were getting bad.  We were at MK on Christmas Day and apparently it closed but I didn't think it was in danger of closing while I was there.  All of our other trips had been in January so it was quite a different experience for us.  DH has informed me that he will never go at Christmas again.   

Have a great time on your ski trip, Muush, and a happy, happy New Year to all my groupie friends!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Just stoppin' by to say hi to all of our new groupies!  What a great way to end 2009 and begin 2010!
> 
> Muushka have a great time skiing...no broken bones please!



No broken bones, check!  Happy New Year!



lisah0711 said:


> Wow!  That does sound scary and a recipe for disaster!
> 
> It was crowded but not unbearably so.  But I have to admit that I made everyone get up and get to a park at rope drop every day so a lot of the time we were leaving as the crowds were getting bad.  We were at MK on Christmas Day and apparently it closed but I didn't think it was in danger of closing while I was there.  All of our other trips had been in January so it was quite a different experience for us.  DH has informed me that he will never go at Christmas again.
> 
> Have a great time on your ski trip, Muush, and a happy, happy New Year to all my groupie friends!



Thanks Lisa.  And Happy New Year to you too!

I told my BIL to get them up and at the parks a half hour before posted time, I hope that was early enough!


----------



## Oshawa

stopher1 said:


> Enjoy it Oshawa!  Kidani is beautiful.  This will be our first stay in Kidani (have stayed in Jambo before), but have been over there touring and enjoying it a couple of times since it opened.  We'll be in a 2 br with my folks.  We opted for the lockoff vs. dedicated, so that they have their own sitting space when they want to be alone or just away from three kids for a little bit.   (They sure won't get that while we're at the THV though) .  We're very excited.  Have a wonderful time!



Thanks stopher1!!  
We are staying in a 2 br dedicated, savanah view....had to make sure we get a view of the animals.  When I was making the reservation the boys stood right by me to make sure I asked for a view of the animals.  
Enjoy your trip too....before you know it you will be on your way.


----------



## Oshawa

lisah0711 said:


> Nancy, we just returned from a split stay at VWL and AKV Jambo and had a wonderful time.  Hope the weather warms up for you because we had to wear long underwear and I never do at home -- we are only 80 miles south of the Canadian border.



Oh my....really!!    I really hope it warms up!!  I don't mind it being a little cool the mornings of the 9-10th.  I will be running the Goofy and don't mind the cooler temps but the rest of the day would be better if I could walk around in my shorts and not my long johns.    You are not that far from the Great White North so you know what winters are like.   Thinking warm thoughts...thinking warm thoughts.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

We are back home and FREEZING! Orlando wasn't very warm while we were there but I already miss it. 

Lisa- Sorry we couldn't make the mixer. My dad had just arrived and he wanted to keep our dinner reservations.

Sorry I couldn't keep a live report going but my son took over my laptop and used it as his DVD player. I will try and post some pics from our trip soon.


----------



## stopher1

tea pot said:


> WOW What a fun Dad!
> Your kids will always remember these trips and most of all how much they are loved



Thanks tea pot!  That's what we're trying for.  Both DW and I have wonderful memories of our different family vacations growing up - and the times that we got to do stuff one on one with our parents and/or our grandparents.  They truly are special memories.  We certainly can't give our kids the world, but we can & do work hard to give them special memories to take with them when they move on into their own lives someday!  



Oshawa said:


> Thanks stopher1!!
> We are staying in a 2 br dedicated, savanah view....had to make sure we get a view of the animals.  When I was making the reservation the boys stood right by me to make sure I asked for a view of the animals.
> Enjoy your trip too....*before you know it you will be on your way*.



I know it!  Can't wait...   We were talking at dinner tonight about all that we need to get done before we can leave - things like taking down and putting away the Christmas decorations, getting someone to come and check on the cat (change the litter box, refill the food dish, etc) and have my DS10's birthday party (he turns 11 just 4 days before we leave)....then PACK.  But thanks to our two owner's lockers that packing process is pretty painless these days.  DW breathed a sigh of relief tonight when she remembered how much we DON'T have to pack.


----------



## Oshawa

stopher1 said:


> I know it!  Can't wait...   We were talking at dinner tonight about all that we need to get done before we can leave - things like taking down and putting away the Christmas decorations, getting someone to come and check on the cat (change the litter box, refill the food dish, etc) and have my DS10's birthday party (he turns 11 just 4 days before we leave)....then PACK.  But thanks to our two owner's lockers that packing process is pretty painless these days.  DW breathed a sigh of relief tonight when she remembered how much we DON'T have to pack.



Oh man you just reminded me of all the things I have to get done this weekend.  I have not even though about the Christmas tree and all the decorations.  I was only thinking of packing...I am so focused on our trip!!Oh well if I have to leave the tree up till we get back that's ok..it's a Disney tree.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> I forgot to mention that I will be out of town from 1/1 to 1/12.  I am allegedly going skiing .
> 
> My old college chum invited me to join them (and her husband and grown daughter) at North Conway, NH for  a week of skiing and tubing.  Another gal we graduated with is joining us with her husband and grown daughter. They each have a TS there.  Nice huh?
> 
> I hope I don't fall off the mountains!  Mr Muush won't be there to rescue me!
> 
> If anyone has any trips planned, can you hold them till I get back (not the trip, you can do that!) or PM me with the dates?



North Conway!  My DH lived there and also worked at the ski area.  He actually grew up in MA (Scituate) but whenever people ask him where he's from he'll say NH so it must be nice!  Have fun!!!!

I'm also traveling on Jan 1st to MN.  Back for the Vikings game on the 3rd and have my fingers crossed they are getting their offense figured out for the playoffs.  Toes are also crossed hoping their defense comes back from vacation!  

I'll have a few dates to add to the list after you're back.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> North Conway!  My DH lived there and also worked at the ski area.  He actually grew up in MA (Scituate) but whenever people ask him where he's from he'll say NH so it must be nice!  Have fun!!!!
> 
> I'm also traveling on Jan 1st to MN.  Back for the Vikings game on the 3rd and have my fingers crossed they are getting their offense figured out for the playoffs.  Toes are also crossed hoping their defense comes back from vacation!
> 
> I'll have a few dates to add to the list after you're back.



That's funny.  When people ask me where I am from I always say (well, first FL because that is the last place I lived before NC) RI.  I rarely claim NY as a place I am from!  No offense to NY'ers, just not good memories of my home town.

Have fun at the game!  (can I assume that the Vikings are hockey or are they football?  I am THE WORST at sports teams!)


----------



## Muushka

*Belated Birthday wishes to 
            WDWRR_ENGINEER...Dec 29*
*
I sure hope it was a happy one!*
*
And Happy New Year to everyone!!!  May this new decade be a wonderful one.*


----------



## lisah0711

Oshawa said:


> Oh my....really!!    I really hope it warms up!!  I don't mind it being a little cool the mornings of the 9-10th.  I will be running the Goofy and don't mind the cooler temps but the rest of the day would be better if I could walk around in my shorts and not my long johns.   *You are not that far from the Great White North so you know what winters are like. *  Thinking warm thoughts...thinking warm thoughts.



Yep, they go on forever! Thinking warm thoughts for you!  



DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> We are back home and FREEZING! Orlando wasn't very warm while we were there but I already miss it.
> 
> Lisa- Sorry we couldn't make the mixer. My dad had just arrived and he wanted to keep our dinner reservations.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't keep a live report going but my son took over my laptop and used it as his DVD player. I will try and post some pics from our trip soon.



No worries!  It was a crazy busy party.  Looking forward to seeing your pics.  



stopher1 said:


> I know it!  Can't wait...   We were talking at dinner tonight about all that we need to get done before we can leave - things like taking down and putting away the Christmas decorations, getting someone to come and check on the cat (change the litter box, refill the food dish, etc) and have my DS10's birthday party (he turns 11 just 4 days before we leave)....then PACK.  But thanks to our two owner's lockers that packing process is pretty painless these days.  DW breathed a sigh of relief tonight when she remembered how much we DON'T have to pack.



Oh, and whatever you don't get done will still be there when you return, unfortunately.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> That's funny.  When people ask me where I am from I always say (well, first FL because that is the last place I lived before NC) RI.  I rarely claim NY as a place I am from!  No offense to NY'ers, just not good memories of my home town.
> 
> Have fun at the game!  (can I assume that the Vikings are hockey or are they football?  I am THE WORST at sports teams!)



That is funny!  And yes, the Vikings are MN's pro football team so you did well.  Go Vikes!


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> *Belated Birthday wishes to
> WDWRR_ENGINEER...Dec 29*
> *
> I sure hope it was a happy one!*
> *
> And Happy New Year to everyone!!!  May this new decade be a wonderful one.*



Sorry I'm late too!  Hope it was a good one!!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

JT - BTW, thanks again so much for the tree. We shipped it back UPS and it should be arriving by Monday. Let me know when you receive it. We left 2 new ornaments as a token of our appreciation for donating the tree.

HAPPY NEW YEAR Groupies!


----------



## eliza61

HAPPY AND SAFE NEW YEARS ALL!!



Here's to another year of moosie-goodness.


----------



## stopher1

Happy New Year!!


----------



## blossomz

I guess it's almost time...Have a very happy and safe new year groupies!  Here's to another great year at our glorious lodge!!!


----------



## Granny

*Have a warm and safe New Year everyone!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

DisneyNutzy said:


> JT - BTW, thanks again so much for the tree. We shipped it back UPS and it should be arriving by Monday. Let me know when you receive it. We left 2 new ornaments as a token of our appreciation for donating the tree.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR Groupies!



Aww, that is nice of you to do that.  I will be on the lookout for it, and let you know as soon as I get it.  Glad you folks had a great trip, got back safe and sound, and wonderful that a fellow groupie was able to share the tree.


----------



## Muushka

Wow, first post of the new decade!!

Well, I am off to the airport in a few minutes.  Just one last



*Happy New Year Groupies!!*

PS Granny, I love the Ice Moose


----------



## horselover

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY GROUPIE FRIENDS! 

May you all be blessed with good health, happiness, love, prosperity, & as many trips to Disney as you can fit in in 1 year!


----------



## Inkmahm

Granny said:


> *Have a warm and safe New Year everyone!!!*



Perfect!     I love that moose!



2009 was both a great year and a horrible year for me so I'm praying for better in 2010.  Most of the great things were Disney related- imagine that!  The horrible things were work and health related so those are the things I hope will change for the new year and new decade.  There just can't be two horrible years in a row...

I wish the best for all of you moosies for 2010, too.  May we all have a Magical Year!


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy New Year everybody!  I hope that 2010 is a great year for all VWL groupies!


----------



## tea pot

Happy New Year Groupies

*Granny *Love Love the moose 
*Muushka* stay warm

and thank you all for your support and kind words

I wish you all a Blessed New Year
Filled with Health, Wealth, (in all it's forms) and Friendship.
May 2010 be truly Magical


----------



## DiznyDi

*Dizny Dad and I wish all our Groupie friends a very Happy New Year!*


----------



## horselover

Well happy new year to me!  I just checked & my waitlist to add 1 night at the end of our March BCV trip came through today!         Not the Lodge but still really looking forward to it!


----------



## DiznyDi




----------



## twinklebug

My wish for the new year - 

... that this thread stays free from bad news for the entire year to come! A tall order I realize, but achievable, yes? 

Happy 2010 everyone! May we all appreciate what we have, and be able to make time to enjoy it


----------



## tea pot

twinklebug said:


> *Happy 2010 everyone! May we all appreciate what we have, and be able to make time to enjoy it  *



That is something I need to remember everyday
Thanks *twinkle*

Congrats *horselover*


----------



## mickeymorse

A Very Happy New Year to all the groupies. May 2010 be filled with Joy and Happiness to all.

Also, a very belated thank you for all the birthday wishes. Life seems to be getting more and more hectic. I haven't even been able to just relax and keep up with the latest from the groupies. I hope everyone had quality family time over the holidays.

Only 6 more sleeps until adults only trip to the Villas..


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

helenk said:


> New owner of VWL points here!!! I just booked a 1 BDR for next year Nov 29th through Dec 4th.
> I am hoping that my son, daughter-in-law and grand-daughter will be able to join me for my first stay at the VWL.  I've stayed at the WL before and love the holiday decorations and the laid back feeling of the lodge.


Congratulations and welcome to our friendly thread!  

Well back home again in Iowa but it sure isn't feeling like Heaven right now.  Yikes it's cold and snowy!!!  It feels more like Alaska!  Sure wish we were still heading down to the Boardwalk next month to leave the foot of snow we currently have on the ground.

Sorry I wasn't around much the last couple of weeks and missed alot.  I hope everyone had a great Christmas and New Years.  I also hope for this new year that all my groupie friends will have a great year.  I hope those who have been affected by the economy will have a better year in 2010.  I also wish everyone health and happiness for you and your families.  Thank you for all the support and friendship you have given me this past year.  You guys rock!!!!!


----------



## claire_ont

I hope everyone has a Happy New Year!  I have just been catching up on the last part of this thread. Welcome to all the new groupies!    

We got some very good news just before Christmas - my husband got a new job!!!  It is at about half pay of his old job, but after 1 year with no job, we will take it. He starts mid January.  My job had me on the road over 50% of the time last year, but I should be able to reduce that to about 30% this year.  I am keeping my fingers crossed.  The commute between Ottawa and Nova Scotia is a little long.

I can't wait to go on my first trip home to the lodge in March.  Right now I am up to my "assets" in ice and snow here in Canada and am already sick of it...  I am also currently planning my Christmas trip next year.  I am thinking Dec 19 - Dec 29th.  I hate the thought of the crowds, but my eldest daughter will be in her final year of high school and I do not want to pull her out to travel at a less crowded time.

Wishing everyone all the best in health and happiness for 2010

Claire


----------



## horselover

claire_ont said:


> We got some very good news just before Christmas - my husband got a new job!!!  It is at about half pay of his old job, but after 1 year with no job, we will take it. He starts mid January.  My job had me on the road over 50% of the time last year, but I should be able to reduce that to about 30% this year.  I am keeping my fingers crossed.  The commute between Ottawa and Nova Scotia is a little long.
> 
> Claire



That's wonderful news!   Congrats to your DH!


----------



## RCharnay

We begin our first visit to VWL on Tuesday!  We are in Florida now visiting family and can't wait to head to WDW.  We aren't planning on any park visits--just getting to know VWL.  Three days of relaxation, food and fun.  We're charging the battery on the camera so we'll post picks next week.  Tonight, we sleep with visions of mooses and bunnies dancing in our brains.


----------



## Oshawa

Happy New Year Groupies!!  All the best for 2010!!

Only 4 more days to go and we are on our way.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

RCharnay said:


> We begin our first visit to VWL on Tuesday!  We are in Florida now visiting family and can't wait to head to WDW.  We aren't planning on any park visits--just getting to know VWL.  Three days of relaxation, food and fun.  We're charging the battery on the camera so we'll post picks next week.  Tonight, we sleep with visions of mooses and bunnies dancing in our brains.



Sounds heavenly! 

Have a great time and will be watching for those pictures. 

Happy New Year groupies and best wishes for a healthy, joyful 2010!


----------



## horselover

RCharnay said:


> We begin our first visit to VWL on Tuesday!  We are in Florida now visiting family and can't wait to head to WDW.  We aren't planning on any park visits--just getting to know VWL.  Three days of relaxation, food and fun.  We're charging the battery on the camera so we'll post picks next week.  Tonight, we sleep with visions of mooses and bunnies dancing in our brains.



1st visit how exciting!  I see into your future & I predict you will love it!  



Oshawa said:


> Happy New Year Groupies!!  All the best for 2010!!
> 
> Only 4 more days to go and we are on our way.



Woo hoo!

Hi Dory!  

Can someone refresh my memory on what you get in the kitchenette in a studio?  I'm very spoiled by 1 BRs now, but since it's just DS9 & myself in March there's really no need for it.  I remember seeing plastic silverware, but that's about all I remember.  We usually eat breakfast in the room.  Are there disposable bowls & if you run out before trash & towel day is there anyway to get more?  Thanks groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> 1st visit how exciting!  I see into your future & I predict you will love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!
> 
> Hi Dory!
> 
> Can someone refresh my memory on what you get in the kitchenette in a studio?  I'm very spoiled by 1 BRs now, but since it's just DS9 & myself in March there's really no need for it.  I remember seeing plastic silverware, but that's about all I remember.  We usually eat breakfast in the room.  Are there disposable bowls & if you run out before trash & towel day is there anyway to get more?  Thanks groupies!



The best I remember there are paper plates and bowls.  There is a MW and I believe a toaster  You can get more if you call Mousekeeping.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy New Years to all!!  And as many have said, I too wish for all here to have a healthy and prosperous year.  May God Bless us all in the coming year.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

As promised here are some pics from our trip

This guy was always hanging out on our neighbors balcony





More views from balcony


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Not sure how many of you remember our last trip Whispering Canyon with my dad but for those of you that don't let's just say my dad can give better than anyone they have working there. My daughter loves this interaction with the CM's and her grandpa so she insisted we return here with him on this trip. She was not disappointed. We had MT as our server. We were told MT stood for "More Trouble want some?" when we asked.  She was great and seemed to enjoy that our table was giving it as good as we were getting it. She broke character a few times just to point out to my dad and I how some of the other customers were looking at her like she was crazy..lol...She was very entertaining!  
















My wife trying to act like she doesn't know us





Lobby tree





The reason my live reports stopped. My son taking over the laptop.





Blurry pic of kids in lobby


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DisneyNutzy said:


> Not sure how many of you remember our last trip Whispering Canyon with my dad but for those of you that don't let's just say my dad can give better than anyone they have working there. My daughter loves this interaction with the CM's and her grandpa so she insisted we return here with him on this trip. She was not disappointed. We had MT as our server. We were told MT stood for "More Trouble want some?" when we asked.  She was great and seemed to enjoy that our table was giving it as good as we were getting it. She broke character a few times just to point out to my dad and I how some of the other customers were looking at her like she was crazy..lol...She was very entertaining!



Loved the pictures DisneyNutzy!  We had MT as our server before at WC and she was wonderful!  Thanks for sharing pictures and stories.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Early morning WL dock heading to CP for breakfast





The MK empty. The only time we would see it look like this during our trip. We had heard the crowds were bad during the holidays but it was even worse than we anticipated. You absolutely had to be in the parks early if you wanted to see anything.






































































My maxed out Buzz score!! Don't ask the secret because I am not telling..lol





My daughter score...she is getting there


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for the pics DisneyNutzy. Looks like you had a great view from your room. 5 more sleeps for me. Can't wait to escape this cold. Brrrrrrr. Even if it is for only 4 nights.


----------



## Oshawa

mickeymorse, I notice from your signature that you are going to the marathon weekend.  So am I!  What race are you taking part in?  
I am so excited.  Only 4 more sleeps!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Hi Oshawa. The DW and I are both running the 1/2 on Sat. We wanted to enjoy the rest of our trip. I know how awful I usually feel after a full one. We are pasta loading at Tonys for lunch then Tutto for dinner on Friday. Which race are you doing? It will be great just to escape this Ontario cold snap. I must have been a good boy this year because my DW even gave me an 80 minute massage for Christmas at Sturdy Branches


----------



## Granny

claire_ont said:


> We got some very good news just before Christmas - my husband got a new job!!!  It is at about half pay of his old job, but after 1 year with no job, we will take it. He starts mid January.  My job had me on the road over 50% of the time last year, but I should be able to reduce that to about 30% this year.  I am keeping my fingers crossed.  The commute between Ottawa and Nova Scotia is a little long.
> 
> I can't wait to go on my first trip home to the lodge in March.  Right now I am up to my "assets" in ice and snow here in Canada and am already sick of it...  I am also currently planning my Christmas trip next year.  I am thinking Dec 19 - Dec 29th.  I hate the thought of the crowds, but my eldest daughter will be in her final year of high school and I do not want to pull her out to travel at a less crowded time.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the best in health and happiness for 2010



Claire...that's great news on the job front!    And we went one year during Christmas and it was awesome!  Yes the parks will be wall to wall but the beauty of DVC is you don't have to worry so much about "missing" something....you'll be back soon!  We did a lot of resort hopping to see the various decorations and focused on attractions that are only there at that time (Candlelight Processional, Osborne Lights, etc).  You'll find that it isn't very crowded on the 19th but it picks up steam each day and between Dec 24-29 will be packed.  It's still a great time to go and of course WL/VWL look perfect at that time.  



RCharnay said:


> We begin our first visit to VWL on Tuesday!  We are in Florida now visiting family and can't wait to head to WDW.  We aren't planning on any park visits--just getting to know VWL.  Three days of relaxation, food and fun.  We're charging the battery on the camera so we'll post picks next week.  Tonight, we sleep with visions of mooses and bunnies dancing in our brains.



Thanks for posting...you will have a great time at VWL and it's a wonderful resort to explore.  The Lodge Tour, looking for Hidden Mickey's (they'll give you a sheet at Guest s\Services to help you) and all the nooks and crannies make for a very relaxing yet fun vacation.  You definitely have the right attitude going in. 



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Sounds heavenly!
> 
> Have a great time and will be watching for those pictures.
> 
> Happy New Year groupies and best wishes for a healthy, joyful 2010!



*DORY!! *  Great to see you here, and have a great 2010! 



DisneyNutzy said:


> As promised here are some pics from our trip



Nutzy...thanks for all the pictures and stories.  It really sounds like it was a fantastic trip for your family.


----------



## Oshawa

mickeymorse said:


> Hi Oshawa. The DW and I are both running the 1/2 on Sat. We wanted to enjoy the rest of our trip. I know how awful I usually feel after a full one. We are pasta loading at Tonys for lunch then Tutto for dinner on Friday. Which race are you doing? It will be great just to escape this Ontario cold snap. I must have been a good boy this year because my DW even gave me an 80 minute massage for Christmas at Sturdy Branches



The five of us (DH, and our two DS's and my cousin) are doing the family 5K.  We are going to Tony's too for dinner though.  Then I am doing the Goofy.  Not sure what I was thinking when I signed up for this.   
It's those darn medals when I see them I just want to keep adding them to my collection.  
You must have been a very good boy this year.  That will be well deserved after the race.  I will try and hit the massage tents after the 1/2 and the full.  We will be there till the 17th so I am hoping I won't be too bad for the rest of the trip.  Last time I did the full, I had to come down the stairs backwards for three days.  Looked funny but much less painful.  
It will be really nice to get away from this cold and snow.  It's pretty bad out here today.  
Which airport are you leaving from?  We leaving from Buffalo.  This is the first time we fly from there.  I am hoping are flights don't get delayed.  
Have an awesome run and a great trip.  Enjoy!


----------



## Muushka

Oh my gosh.  There is all of this white stuff all over the place.  And it's COLD!!!

We had to postpone NH for one day due to my friend's daughter and a car situation, but we are leaving tomorrow.  Fun so far!

Claire, congrats on the job front!  Good news!

DN, pictures are great, thank you for posting them.

RCharnay, welcome!  Can't have too many lovers-of-the-lodge!  

Grab our Moosie and try him on for size.  I'll bet he would look great on you.

Again, best wishes to all of our runners for a great marathon and a Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## Oshawa

Muushka said:


> Oh my gosh.  There is all of this white stuff all over the place.  And it's COLD!!!
> 
> Again, best wishes to all of our runners for a great marathon and a Happy New Year to everyone.



Here too!!  Can't wait to get away from it!
Thanks Muushka for the best wishes too!


----------



## mickeymorse

Oshawa said:


> The five of us (DH, and our two DS's and my cousin) are doing the family 5K.  We are going to Tony's too for dinner though.  Then I am doing the Goofy.  Not sure what I was thinking when I signed up for this.
> It's those darn medals when I see them I just want to keep adding them to my collection.
> You must have been a very good boy this year.  That will be well deserved after the race.  I will try and hit the massage tents after the 1/2 and the full.  We will be there till the 17th so I am hoping I won't be too bad for the rest of the trip.  Last time I did the full, I had to come down the stairs backwards for three days.  Looked funny but much less painful.
> It will be really nice to get away from this cold and snow.  It's pretty bad out here today.
> Which airport are you leaving from?  We leaving from Buffalo.  This is the first time we fly from there.  I am hoping are flights don't get delayed.
> Have an awesome run and a great trip.  Enjoy!



The GOOFY......Impressive ( okay a little crazy too  ) Good luck and hope you recover quickly. We are flying out of Detroit. We are just across the border. The only way to go. I flew out of Pearson once and won't do it again. Just finished a cold 4 miler and the wind was frigid. My face is only now defrosting. Are you staying at the Lodge?



Muushka said:


> Oh my gosh.  There is all of this white stuff all over the place.  And it's COLD!!!
> 
> We had to postpone NH for one day due to my friend's daughter and a car situation, but we are leaving tomorrow.  Fun so far!
> 
> Again, best wishes to all of our runners for a great marathon and a Happy New Year to everyone.



Hi Muushka.  Thanks for the well wishes. 

Rob


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> Oh my gosh.  There is all of this white stuff all over the place.  And it's COLD!!!



Welcome to New England  Take lots of pictures to share.  Have Fun 



DisneyNutzy said:


> As promised here are some pics from our trip
> 
> This guy was always hanging out on our neighbors balcony



What great Neighbors 
Thanks *DisneyNutzy* so much for the Pictures.. and Wow not going to share the Buzz secert  How about a hint? 
Looks like you and your family had some Magical Moments.   They will last a life time 

Hey* Dory* Great to have you back in 2010

*Granny* Love your description of the Lodge and Disney at Christmas.   I'm missing it already. 

*Oshawa and Mickeymorse*Best of Luck  and have a Magical time in the Sun


----------



## Oshawa

mickeymorse said:


> The GOOFY......Impressive ( okay a little crazy too  ) Good luck and hope you recover quickly. We are flying out of Detroit. We are just across the border. The only way to go. I flew out of Pearson once and won't do it again. Just finished a cold 4 miler and the wind was frigid. My face is only now defrosting. Are you staying at the Lodge?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Muushka.  Thanks for the well wishes.
> 
> Rob



My hubby would totally agree with you!!  I'm really nervous.  I would like to do my personal best at each race but I will just be happy to finish with a smile on my face and the medals around my neck.
We flew out of Pearson the first few times but it's so much cheaper out of Buffalo that we thought we would give a try.  With the price difference it was totally worth the two hour drive.  A lot of people I talk to love flying from there.  Fingers crossed.  
We are staying at other home...Animal Kingdom Lodge.  We have booked a trip to the Lodge in October.  Will be weird this will be the first time in long time that I go to Disney without running a race.    We are really looking forward to that trip too.  We purchased points at the Lodge without even seeing it.  We are taking a sneak a peek when we go for dinner at the Whispering Canyon on Saturday night.  
Have a safe trip!!


----------



## Oshawa

tea pot said:


> *Oshawa and Mickeymorse*Best of Luck  and have a Magical time in the Sun



Thank you so much tea pot.


----------



## claire_ont

*Oshawa and Mickeymorse*  Have a great trip!   and best of luck.

*DisneyNutsy* - Love the pictures!!! We bought at VWL sight unseen.  We actually still have not been there yet, this March will be the first time, so I love seeing all the pictures.

*Granny* - I bought at VWL because  everything I have read says it is beautiful, especially at Christmas.  I know there will be crowds, but spending Christmas at the lodge is something I have always wanted to do.   

The countdown is on.  Two months and a week until my next Disney trip.  First 8 nights at AKV Concierge, then 4 nights and first stay at VWL.  I can't wait!

Claire


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks *teapot *and *claire_ont*

*claire_ont*, we also bought sight unseen and if I had the chance, I would do it all over again. It was the best decision we could have made. I   the Lodge. I wish I could afford more points


----------



## figmentfan0724

depending on how our honeymoon goes in july i would love to add on vwl!


----------



## claire_ont

mickeymorse said:


> *claire_ont*, we also bought sight unseen and if I had the chance, I would do it all over again. It was the best decision we could have made. I   the Lodge. I wish I could afford more points



I wish I could afford more points as well.  We have enough for 10 - 11 nights in a studio every third Christmas at VWL (as long as there is not another dramatic change in the point allocations).  Our main contract is at AKV.  Once the kids are out of the house, we can go at cheaper times of the year, and stay longer.  Now that DH has a job  we can start to recover from the financial disaster of the last year.  I am just glad we did not have to sell DVC last year, but the were no trips to the world in 2009 . (Our last trip was Dec 2008). Once everything is financially OK again, I may start looking for a small resale to add on, but that is at least a year or two away.

Of course, maybe I will win the lottery...

Claire


----------



## blossomz

If you go on a Disney cruise and go to the DVC meet they have the deepest discounts on points!  I also was invited to a webinar and there were great discounts there too!  Keep an eye out.  Dreams really do come true!


----------



## mickeymorse

Claire, lottomax is 40 mil this Friday. I would gladly split it with you. Then we could have enough pts for a 2 bdrm every year.


----------



## claire_ont

mickeymorse said:


> Claire, lottomax is 40 mil this Friday. I would gladly split it with you. Then we could have enough pts for a 2 bdrm every year.



I'll keep my fingers crossed!  I would be content with a one bedroom. LOL.  I need to get some lotto tickets...

Claire


----------



## Oshawa

claire_ont said:


> Oshawa and Mickeymorse Have a great trip!  and best of luck.Claire




Thanks Claire  



claire_ont said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed!  I would be content with a one bedroom. LOL.  I need to get some lotto tickets...
> 
> Claire





I have to get some of the Lotto Max tickets too.  Could you imagine!!  
I would be doing the happy dance and buying more points!!


----------



## jimmytammy

*Disny Nutzy* Love the pics!!

We had MT at WC once ourselves.  She is a hoot!  She kept picking on DS to meet her at the pool after work.  She said she had her swimsuit out in her car for just such occasions.  He is sorta shy so that just added fuel to the fire for her.  For the longest time we would pick on him about his new "girlfriend"

*Claire *We bought site unseen also, twice!!  Call us crazy but we havent regretted a minute of it(and I get the feeling you wont either)


----------



## Happydinks

Between the snowstorm, holidays, and illness - we have missed so much on the boards here!  Have just caught up on all the pages since the 20th!  Welcome to all the new groupies.

*Eliza* - loved your "why we love the Lodge" response.  Also, the pics of your pup were very similar to ours during the snow.  We had to shovel a couple of paths for them!

*DNutzy* - your pics and TR made us "home sick".

*Muushka* - stay safe and warm!  You have definitely traveled into some _cold _weather!

We hope that everyone's holidays were good ones.



horselover said:


> Can someone refresh my memory on what you get in the kitchenette in a studio?  I'm very spoiled by 1 BRs now....


The studios have all your paper products (bowls, plates) plastic ware, toaster, microwave, fridge.  Any other supplies we needed we went down to Roaring Fork and got them.

Right before Christmas, we got this picture sent to us by a friend who works at the Lodge, and we wanted to share it with you all in case you hadn't seen it (for those Fans of Ranger Stan). Sorry for the large size - but when I made it smaller you couldn't read what it says!


----------



## horselover

Happydinks said:


> The studios have all your paper products (bowls, plates) plastic ware, toaster, microwave, fridge.  Any other supplies we needed we went down to Roaring Fork and got them.



Thanks!  I'm not sure where I would go at BCV to get refills on supplies.  I don't think they have a QS there unless you count Beaches & Cream.  We'll work it out.  We have 2 breakfast ressies anyway so it will only be 3 breakfasts in the room.

Back to the real world this morning & it wasn't exactly a smooth re-entry. We had lost our power for a bit yesterday so all the clocks had to be reset. Ok you would think no big deal. Fast forward to this morning. 3 alarm clocks had been set last night. Guess how many went off this morning? You got it 0.    Lucikly I woke up at 6:35 & jumped out of bed. I'm supposed to leave for work at 6:40 & DS11's bus comes at 7:00.  I had to leave the house without having any coffee!      I was only 5 min. late & at this time of year it's not that big of a deal because most of the kids don't start coming until after 7:00. Don't know how he did it but somehow DS made his bus too. He was still in bed when I left at 6:45.

Hope everyone is having a better morning than mine started out.

DH is having a phone interview this morning. Please send some pixie dust his way. He needs a job! 

Have a great day!


----------



## eliza61

Happydinks said:


> Right before Christmas, we got this picture sent to us by a friend who works at the Lodge, and we wanted to share it with you all in case you hadn't seen it (for those Fans of Ranger Stan). Sorry for the large size - but when I made it smaller you couldn't read what it says!





horselover said:


> Thanks!  I'm not sure where I would go at BCV to get refills on supplies.  I don't think they have a QS there unless you count Beaches & Cream.  We'll work it out.  We have 2 breakfast ressies anyway so it will only be 3 breakfasts in the room.
> 
> 
> DH is having a phone interview this morning. Please send some pixie dust his way. He needs a job!
> 
> Have a great day!




*HappyDinks:* 
What a cool picture!!  Of course, my idea of a really cool retirement would be to actually have Ranger Stans job. 

*Horselover*

Winging Pixie dust your Dh's way.  


This is actually one from January of 2009 but it's Lodge related so it fit..


*The geyser in the lobby of Disney's wilderness Lodge appears to run from the hotel to a stream outside and then eventually over a waterfall that empties into the pool.  Known as  "Roaring Rapids", it is actually three seperate water systems-the first feeds the geyser and empties into Bay lake.  The second system begins at the spring and ends at the walkway near the pool's edge.  The third system handles the actual pool water*


----------



## Dizny Dad

Horselover - double dust to Anniversary Guy!  Our prayers, also, for the both of you.

Happydinks - great picture - THANKS.


----------



## jrsmom

Just booked the Villa's , it will be our first stay there. I am pretty excited, we had reservations ot OKW, but decided to change them. Our home resort is SSR. 

Vickey


----------



## wildernessDad

jrsmom said:


> Just booked the Villa's , it will be our first stay there. I am pretty excited, we had reservations ot OKW, but decided to change them. Our home resort is SSR.
> 
> Vickey



Glad to hear it!  When will you be going?


----------



## jrsmom

wildernessDad said:


> Glad to hear it!  When will you be going?



We will be going in April. It will be myself and my husband. My son is traveling with his school to play at MK that week and we are going to watch . I think they will be playing on the stage area in MK, it is the orchestra, jazz ensamble and chorus.


----------



## stopher1

One week from today we'll be heading to WDW.  Two weeks from tomorrow we check in to the Lodge!  This will be our first lodge stay, and I just can't wait to experience it for myself.  DW is getting excited about it too.  The kids don't even realize that we'll be staying there, so that will be a fun new experience all around.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

claire_ont said:


> We got some very good news just before Christmas - my husband got a new job!!!  It is at about half pay of his old job, but after 1 year with no job, we will take it. He starts mid January.  My job had me on the road over 50% of the time last year, but I should be able to reduce that to about 30% this year.  I am keeping my fingers crossed.  The commute between Ottawa and Nova Scotia is a little long.
> 
> Claire



That is great news!  Glad 2010 is starting off well for you!



RCharnay said:


> We begin our first visit to VWL on Tuesday!  We are in Florida now visiting family and can't wait to head to WDW.  We aren't planning on any park visits--just getting to know VWL.  Three days of relaxation, food and fun.  We're charging the battery on the camera so we'll post picks next week.  Tonight, we sleep with visions of mooses and bunnies dancing in our brains.


Hope you enjoy your visit!  We love pictures! Hint hint.


Happydinks said:


> Right before Christmas, we got this picture sent to us by a friend who works at the Lodge, and we wanted to share it with you all in case you hadn't seen it (for those Fans of Ranger Stan). Sorry for the large size - but when I made it smaller you couldn't read what it says!


Okay now I'm sitting here at work getting teary eyed!  Thanks for posting that HD!  I hope you and your family (including the fur babies) have a great year.


horselover said:


> .
> DH is having a phone interview this morning. Please send some pixie dust his way. He needs a job!







jrsmom said:


> We will be going in April. It will be myself and my husband. My son is traveling with his school to play at MK that week and we are going to watch . I think they will be playing on the stage area in MK, it is the orchestra, jazz ensamble and chorus.



That will be so much fun!  I went with my DD when her orchestra played there and it was my all time favorite trip.  Is your son in vocals or does he play an instrument?

Oshawa and MickeyMorse - Hope you both have great trips and good luck in the marathon!

DisneyNutzy - Great pictures!  Thanks!


----------



## jrsmom

Disney loving Iowan said:


> That is great news!  Glad 2010 is starting off well for you!
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy your visit!  We love pictures! Hint hint.
> 
> Okay now I'm sitting here at work getting teary eyed!  Thanks for posting that HD!  I hope you and your family (including the fur babies) have a great year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be so much fun!  I went with my DD when her orchestra played there and it was my all time favorite trip.  Is your son in vocals or does he play an instrument?
> 
> Oshawa and MickeyMorse - Hope you both have great trips and good luck in the marathon!
> 
> DisneyNutzy - Great pictures!  Thanks!



He plays the cello. I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## tea pot

Happydinks said:


> Right before Christmas, we got this picture sent to us by a friend who works at the Lodge, and we wanted to share it with you all in case you hadn't seen it (for those Fans of Ranger Stan). Sorry for the large size - but when I made it smaller you couldn't read what it says!



*Happydinks*
Oh This is just the Best   Thanks so much for Posting 

*horeslover* Pixie Dust comming your way 
Keep us updated and have a better Morning tomorrow 

*jrsmom * A Big Welcome  
You will fall in love with our Beloved Lodge

*stopher1* Happy Count Down Dance 

Take Care All


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Dinks

Thanks so much for sharing that picture.

I am trying to get Stan on here since he is officially a groupie.  Carolyn asked me a few ??s about it but I dont feel like I verbally got enough info to her so I am hoping to speak with them soon and get them both on here.


----------



## figmentfan0724

good evening everyone, just took the long snowy walk down to my mail box and guess what was in there? my confirmation of my reservation at the lodge! I am sooo excited


----------



## blossomz

Teapot!!  I love that photo!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Granny

Dinks...thanks so much for sharing the picture of Stan.  What a nice gesture his fellow employees did for him on his retirement.  

And I forgot to share something with you Groupies.   Two nights ago my wife and I thoroughly enjoyed my Christmas present from my daughters...a night with the St. Louis Symphony.  And their program was called "The Magical Music of Disney".  It was excellent!!

Here's the program line-up from that evening:

_Disney Classics Overture
Disneys Tarzan Orchestral Suite
Disneys The Little Mermaid Orchestral Suite
Disneys Hercules Orchestral Suite
Disneys Beauty and the Beast Orchestral Suite
Disneys The Rescuers Down Under Theme
Disneys Aladdin Orchestral Suite
Suite from Disneys Mulan
Disneys Hunchback of Notre Dame Orchestral Suite
Disneys The Lion King Orchestral Suite

_

There was a huge screen dropped behind the orchestra showing clips and photos from the various movies being played.  And there was a narrator between each suite of songs that talked a little about the movie.  The overall all theme was "around the world with Disney" and the narrator talked about each of the locations and a little back story on the characters.  

Outside of WDW, I've never seen so many Mickey antenna heads as I did in that parking lot!  

All in all, it was a fantastic evening.  The only thing that could have made it better would have been a "Wilderness Lodge Music" suite too! 

I knew you Groupies would appreciate how cool this Christmas present was for me and my wife!


----------



## DiznyDi

to our new Groupies!

Best of luck to those of you participating in the marathon over the week-end. It looks like it may be a little on the c-o-l-d side for you. 

Thanks *DisneyNutzy* for posting your pics. Ah to be at the Lodge... 

*Happydinks* thanks for the photo of Stan. Sure hope he's enjoying his retirement with his Sweetie.  - pretend this is a fishing thingy here.

Nice hearing from you *Dory*! 

 *horselover* that the interview went well.


----------



## DVCGeek

Hi all!  Hope Christmas and the start to the Year are treating you well.  Our trip to IL to visit DW's family went well and was a nice & mostly quiet break from the real world.  Not Disney to be sure, but mostly pleasant just the same.

Thanks for all the well wishes for DW & my jobs.  She returned the company property she had in her home office today.  Hopefully it won't take too long to get her final check...  So far the changes with my job don't sound too bad.

My parents decided they wanted to use more DVC points and after I told them about Unwrapping the Magic discounts, they decided to bankroll purchase and dues for me to do a 75 point add-on at our sister AKV so they could stay there since I was out of points!    So now I own 285 points total and I already booked a ressie Sat. for 3 nights in a AKV std. Jambo studio for them Feb. 8-11th (3 nights).  *I don't even have the contracts to me yet though; I didn't talk to me guide until New Year's Eve!*  Kinda' surreal...  Even weirder, they will be in a BLT studio with us Feb. 1 - 4th (3 nights), fly home for 4 nights, then back to the World again.  I think that is a record even for them.

When can I retire?  Seems like it'd be nice...  Hope I didn't miss too much; I had to skim 10+ pages trying to catch up!!!


----------



## claire_ont

*horselover* - major pixie dust for your husband's interview. 

Claire


----------



## Inkmahm

claire_ont said:


> *horselover* - major pixie dust for your husband's interview.
> 
> Claire



Ditto!

I officially started my job search today now that it is "after the holidays."  The networking group at the outplacement office was pretty good so I'll be there every Monday morning from now on.  I also had lunch with an audit partner friend of mine and she knew about a job (3 miles from my home!) that sounds really good.  We'll see if it's a fit for me... fingers crossed.


----------



## Inkmahm

claire_ont said:


> I hope everyone has a Happy New Year!  I have just been catching up on the last part of this thread. Welcome to all the new groupies!
> 
> We got some very good news just before Christmas - my husband got a new job!!!  It is at about half pay of his old job, but after 1 year with no job, we will take it. He starts mid January.  My job had me on the road over 50% of the time last year, but I should be able to reduce that to about 30% this year.  I am keeping my fingers crossed.  The commute between Ottawa and Nova Scotia is a little long.



I missed this the first time around... congratulations to your DH on the new job!


----------



## DVC Mike

This year, we're doing VWL twice!

We're checking in on Saturday for 8 nights, and then again in October for 8 nights, both in a 1-BR.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Dinks...thanks so much for sharing the picture of Stan.  What a nice gesture his fellow employees did for him on his retirement.
> 
> And I forgot to share something with you Groupies.   Two nights ago my wife and I thoroughly enjoyed my Christmas present from my daughters...a night with the St. Louis Symphony.  And their program was called "The Magical Music of Disney".  It was excellent!!
> 
> Here's the program line-up from that evening:
> 
> _Disney Classics Overture
> Disneys Tarzan Orchestral Suite
> Disneys The Little Mermaid Orchestral Suite
> Disneys Hercules Orchestral Suite
> Disneys Beauty and the Beast Orchestral Suite
> Disneys The Rescuers Down Under Theme
> Disneys Aladdin Orchestral Suite
> Suite from Disneys Mulan
> Disneys Hunchback of Notre Dame Orchestral Suite
> Disneys The Lion King Orchestral Suite
> 
> _
> 
> There was a huge screen dropped behind the orchestra showing clips and photos from the various movies being played.  And there was a narrator between each suite of songs that talked a little about the movie.  The overall all theme was "around the world with Disney" and the narrator talked about each of the locations and a little back story on the characters.
> 
> Outside of WDW, I've never seen so many Mickey antenna heads as I did in that parking lot!
> 
> All in all, it was a fantastic evening.  The only thing that could have made it better would have been a "Wilderness Lodge Music" suite too!
> 
> I knew you Groupies would appreciate how cool this Christmas present was for me and my wife!




Granny, that is soooo absolutely cool!!!
Your daughters are my hero for the day.


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Dinks...thanks so much for sharing the picture of Stan.  What a nice gesture his fellow employees did for him on his retirement.
> 
> And I forgot to share something with you Groupies.   Two nights ago my wife and I thoroughly enjoyed my Christmas present from my daughters...a night with the St. Louis Symphony.  And their program was called "The Magical Music of Disney".  It was excellent!!
> 
> Here's the program line-up from that evening:
> 
> _Disney Classics Overture
> Disneys Tarzan Orchestral Suite
> Disneys The Little Mermaid Orchestral Suite
> Disneys Hercules Orchestral Suite
> Disneys Beauty and the Beast Orchestral Suite
> Disneys The Rescuers Down Under Theme
> Disneys Aladdin Orchestral Suite
> Suite from Disneys Mulan
> Disneys Hunchback of Notre Dame Orchestral Suite
> Disneys The Lion King Orchestral Suite
> 
> _
> 
> There was a huge screen dropped behind the orchestra showing clips and photos from the various movies being played.  And there was a narrator between each suite of songs that talked a little about the movie.  The overall all theme was "around the world with Disney" and the narrator talked about each of the locations and a little back story on the characters.
> 
> Outside of WDW, I've never seen so many Mickey antenna heads as I did in that parking lot!
> 
> All in all, it was a fantastic evening.  The only thing that could have made it better would have been a "Wilderness Lodge Music" suite too!
> 
> I knew you Groupies would appreciate how cool this Christmas present was for me and my wife!



Wow what a fantastic gift!  If the BSO ever put on that performance in Boston I'd be there in a heartbeat.



DVCGeek said:


> My parents decided they wanted to use more DVC points and after I told them about Unwrapping the Magic discounts, they decided to bankroll purchase and dues for me to do a 75 point add-on at our sister AKV so they could stay there since I was out of points!    So now I own 285 points total and I already booked a ressie Sat. for 3 nights in a AKV std. Jambo studio for them Feb. 8-11th (3 nights).  *I don't even have the contracts to me yet though; I didn't talk to me guide until New Year's Eve!*  Kinda' surreal...  Even weirder, they will be in a BLT studio with us Feb. 1 - 4th (3 nights), fly home for 4 nights, then back to the World again.  I think that is a record even for them.
> 
> When can I retire?  Seems like it'd be nice...  Hope I didn't miss too much; I had to skim 10+ pages trying to catch up!!!



Sweet!  What wonderful parents you have.  Congrats on you add-on!  



Inkmahm said:


> I officially started my job search today now that it is "after the holidays."  The networking group at the outplacement office was pretty good so I'll be there every Monday morning from now on.  *I also had lunch with an audit partner friend of mine and she knew about a job (3 miles from my home!) that sounds really good.*  We'll see if it's a fit for me... fingers crossed.



Inkmahm - are you in the finance field?  That's what my DH does.  He's a CMA & has done just about everything from Controller to SEC reporting to auditing.  Things are pretty slow around here in the finance world.  Hopefully things will be picking up in the new year.  Best of luck with that job 3 miles from home.  The commute would be fantastic.    

Thanks for all the pixie dust for DH's phone interview yesterday.  He said he thought it went well.  The interviewer said he had a couple more people to talk to but he really appreciated DH's candor & knowledge & said he was very articulate.  He said he'd get back to him tomorrow.  We've heard that before but hopefully this time it will be true!


----------



## horselover

Forgot to put this in my last post.  Decisions, decisions & I need some help making it!  I mentioned in a previous post that my w/l for an extra night in March had come through.  What I didn't mention was my real reason for wanting an extra day.  Ok here goes I am about to reveal something deeply personal.  I am a Harry Potter geek.    I have just recently read the entire series & I must say I don't know when I have been so impressed with a story.  Absolutely fantastic story telling.  Naturally I soon as I finished reading them I started hearing about the Harry Potter's Wizarding World attraction set to open over at the Dark Side in the Spring.  I have never been to the Dark Side, but would be willing to risk it to see this attraction, hence the extra day needed.  Now I have been hoping against hope that it will be open in time for our trip, but from what I've been reading that doesn't seem likely.  So my question is should I go an extra day anyway?  It would be $50 cheaper for us to fly home on Tue. instead of Mon., but then you do have the extra food expenses.  I don't know why I can't seem to make up my mind.  DS9 said he wants to go for the extra day anyway, but honestly I don't think he'd be very upset if we kept the trip arrangements the same as they are now. Of course if the HP attraction does open early & we don't get to see it I'll be kicking myself in the butt forever.  DS11 absolutely hates all things HP (for no particular reason) so it would be great if I could go alone with DS9.  What to do, what to do?


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Forgot to put this in my last post.  Decisions, decisions & I need some help making it!  I mentioned in a previous post that my w/l for an extra night in March had come through.  What I didn't mention was my real reason for wanting an extra day.  Ok here goes I am about to reveal something deeply personal.  I am a Harry Potter geek.    I have just recently read the entire series & I must say I don't know when I have been so impressed with a story.  Absolutely fantastic story telling.  Naturally I soon as I finished reading them I started hearing about the Harry Potter's Wizarding World attraction set to open over at the Dark Side in the Spring.  I have never been to the Dark Side, but would be willing to risk it to see this attraction, hence the extra day needed.  Now I have been hoping against hope that it will be open in time for our trip, but from what I've been reading that doesn't seem likely.  So my question is should I go an extra day anyway?  It would be $50 cheaper for us to fly home on Tue. instead of Mon., but then you do have the extra food expenses.  I don't know why I can't seem to make up my mind.  DS9 said he wants to go for the extra day anyway, but honestly I don't think he'd be very upset if we kept the trip arrangements the same as they are now. Of course if the HP attraction does open early & we don't get to see it I'll be kicking myself in the butt forever.  DS11 absolutely hates all things HP (for no particular reason) so it would be great if I could go alone with DS9.  What to do, what to do?




Since the $50 airfare savings will help offset the extra food expenses, I'd say go ahead and keep the extra day.  They just might finish the HP section at The-Park-Which-Shall-Not-Be-Named in time for you to visit.  If not, you have an extra day at WDW, which isn't all that bad. 

If it doesn't stress your points, I vote for staying an extra day.  But then again, I pretty much vote that way every time!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> They just might finish the HP section at *The-Park-Which-Shall-Not-Be-Named *in time for you to visit.



Love how you worked in an HP reference Granny!  

And no the extra points would not affect us at all.  In fact we're thinking of renting a bunch out because 1). we know we won't use them this yr. & 2). the $$ would help to offset the expense of our summer vacation to Colorado (assuming of course DH has a job by then).


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Morning groupies!  I have a few comments. 

Hi *Granny*.   What a magical present from your daughters. So glad you were able to go.

*Oshawa & MM *- Safe travels & good luck in the marathons you are running.  Impressive!  Stay warm!

*Muushka* - hope you are having a great ski trip.

*Claire* - congrats on the job news and so totally understand your reasoning for buying at VWL--dont think youll regret it! 

*Inkmahm* - ixiedust on the job search.  Who else is still looking for work?

*teapot* -   right back at ya 

*blossomz* - thanks for the info about deep discounts at the DVC meets on a cruise. 

*jimmytammy* - that is funny about MT.  Years ago we had a different waitress do that to our oldest son when he was celebrating his 13th birthday and he was like in shock with embarrassment.  We still tease him about his girlfriend at WC.

*happydinks* - good to hear from you and sorry to hear youve been sick.  Hope your 2010 is off to a good start.  And that you find work soon (unless I missed you getting a job)   And thanks for sharing the Ranger Stan picture.  Awwwww :hugs:

*horselover* - ixiedust on the job for DH and hope today started out better than yesterday.  What an awful way to start the day back.  Waking up late + no coffee = grumpy Dory.  And for staying an extra day?  Im with *Granny*--I always vote yes.

*jrsmom*- Welcome and how exciting to have your son playing at MK!  

*stopher1* -  How fun! So excited for you and fun that your kids dont even know about the lodge.  Cant wait to see pictures.  We need pictures!

*figmentfan0724* -  on getting your magical mail.  Honeymoon at the lodge!  

*DiznyDi* -  thanks - Ive been reading but not posting much so Im trying to come back out of lurkdom.  This loooong post should be a good start.  LOL  Oh and thanks for the review a few pages back from you & Dad about Fultons.  DH really enjoyed that years ago and I think we need to put it on the list for next trip!

*DVCGeek* -  on the new points 

*DVCMike* -  Looking forward to those trip reports!


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> Inkmahm - are you in the finance field?  That's what my DH does.  He's a CMA & has done just about everything from Controller to SEC reporting to auditing.  Things are pretty slow around here in the finance world.  Hopefully things will be picking up in the new year.  Best of luck with that job 3 miles from home.  The commute would be fantastic.
> 
> Thanks for all the pixie dust for DH's phone interview yesterday.  He said he thought it went well.  The interviewer said he had a couple more people to talk to but he really appreciated DH's candor & knowledge & said he was very articulate.  He said he'd get back to him tomorrow.  We've heard that before but hopefully this time it will be true!


  Yes, I'm a CPA and former VP Finance  and Chief Accounting officer for a large company.
I have a Big 8 accounting backgound for the first 9 years of my career when I was in auditing. Then I left public accounting for industry and never looked back.  I've also done the SEC route with taking a company public (THAT was a lot of work) and the regular reporting that goes with being a public company.  I've worked for an international company so I also have background in IFRS (your husband will know what that is.)   

I know about at least 4 or 5 CFO jobs in my area although I had a guy at our meeting at the outplacement center yesterday INSIST that there weren't any such jobs in our area, that I'd have to leave to find a good CFO spot elsewhere in the country.  Nope.  I'm sure I'll find something here and won't have to move.  My resume probably doesn't fit 3 or 4 of the jobs I know about as employers are being very picky about exact background and experience that they are looking for.  But I'm sure I will fit something eventually.  That job that is 3 miles from home has already interviewed 10 people and not been happy with any of them.  We'll see if I have the magic whatever it is they are looking for.  If not, I'll try not to be too disappointed (although it DOES look like a great job) and I'll move on.

How long has your husband been looking?


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> ...What to do, what to do?



That's an easy one! If you can afford the extra day of vacation, DO IT.  An extra day at Disney is always better than an extra day at work.  And if HP comes through early for you, so much the better.

My oldest niece is a huge HP fan, too.  I'm still struggling to get through all of the books because they take so long.  I haven't even mentioned the new HP at the DarkSide since I don't want her to get any ideas for our trip to take away from Disney time!  We're doing Sea World for a day.  That's enough time away from Disney for me.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> So my question is should I go an extra day anyway?  It would be $50 cheaper for us to fly home on Tue. instead of Mon., but then you do have the extra food expenses.  I don't know why I can't seem to make up my mind.



I also vote to keep the extra day.  (I'm an HP fan too!  )  Our trip in Nov I booked with the hope that many of the Christmas decorations would be up (and they were in all the parks) and that they'd start soft-openings for Space Mt. (which they did).  Maybe you'll get lucky like we did so here's pixie dust for HP!  

We did visit The-Park-Which-Shall-Not-Be-Named (nice one Granny!) and saw all of the work going.  It looked like it will be fantastic!  I hadn't realized they were going to be opening so soon.  I may have to plan another visit on our next trip.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jrsmom said:


> He plays the cello. I am really looking forward to it!


Cool!  My DD has played violin for 7 years and this year just started playing cello too and really likes it.


jimmytammy said:


> Happy Dinks
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing that picture.
> 
> I am trying to get Stan on here since he is officially a groupie.  Carolyn asked me a few ??s about it but I dont feel like I verbally got enough info to her so I am hoping to speak with them soon and get them both on here.


That would be so cool to have them on here!



Granny said:


> And I forgot to share something with you Groupies.   Two nights ago my wife and I thoroughly enjoyed my Christmas present from my daughters...a night with the St. Louis Symphony.  And their program was called "The Magical Music of Disney".  It was excellent!!
> 
> I knew you Groupies would appreciate how cool this Christmas present was for me and my wife!


What a great gift!  Glad you enjoyed it.


horselover said:


> Forgot to put this in my last post.  Decisions, decisions & I need some help making it!  I mentioned in a previous post that my w/l for an extra night in March had come through.  What I didn't mention was my real reason for wanting an extra day.  Ok here goes I am about to reveal something deeply personal.  I am a Harry Potter geek.    I have just recently read the entire series & I must say I don't know when I have been so impressed with a story.  Absolutely fantastic story telling.  Naturally I soon as I finished reading them I started hearing about the Harry Potter's Wizarding World attraction set to open over at the Dark Side in the Spring.  I have never been to the Dark Side, but would be willing to risk it to see this attraction, hence the extra day needed.  Now I have been hoping against hope that it will be open in time for our trip, but from what I've been reading that doesn't seem likely.  So my question is should I go an extra day anyway?  It would be $50 cheaper for us to fly home on Tue. instead of Mon., but then you do have the extra food expenses.  I don't know why I can't seem to make up my mind.  DS9 said he wants to go for the extra day anyway, but honestly I don't think he'd be very upset if we kept the trip arrangements the same as they are now. Of course if the HP attraction does open early & we don't get to see it I'll be kicking myself in the butt forever.  DS11 absolutely hates all things HP (for no particular reason) so it would be great if I could go alone with DS9.  What to do, what to do?


Well from another Harry Potter geek I say go for it!  I am seriously thinking that I would like to go when we will be there in June especially since it may be awhile till we get back to Florida.  Plus I watched one of the movies this past week and it has me excited for it.  My only reservation is how crowded it will be.



Granny said:


> They just might finish the HP section at The-Park-Which-Shall-Not-Be-Named in time for you to visit.  If not, you have an extra day at WDW, which isn't all that bad.
> 
> :


----------



## DisneyNutzy

tea pot said:


> Welcome to New England  Take lots of pictures to share.  Have Fun
> 
> 
> 
> What great Neighbors
> Thanks *DisneyNutzy* so much for the Pictures.. and Wow not going to share the Buzz secert  How about a hint?
> Looks like you and your family had some Magical Moments.   They will last a life time



Hi Teapot - Big hint for Buzz is get stuck in ride behind high scoring robots hand and keep shooting it...that is really what happened...no big secret.



jimmytammy said:


> *Disny Nutzy* Love the pics!!
> 
> We had MT at WC once ourselves.  She is a hoot!  She kept picking on DS to meet her at the pool after work.  She said she had her swimsuit out in her car for just such occasions.  He is sorta shy so that just added fuel to the fire for her.  For the longest time we would pick on him about his new "girlfriend"
> 
> *Claire *We bought site unseen also, twice!!  Call us crazy but we havent regretted a minute of it(and I get the feeling you wont either)



Hey JT -  I agree MT is the best server he have had yet at WC. If you are shy she will be all over you..lol


Happydinks said:


> Between the snowstorm, holidays, and illness - we have missed so much on the boards here!  Have just caught up on all the pages since the 20th!  Welcome to all the new groupies.
> 
> *Eliza* - loved your "why we love the Lodge" response.  Also, the pics of your pup were very similar to ours during the snow.  We had to shovel a couple of paths for them!
> 
> *DNutzy* - your pics and TR made us "home sick".
> 
> *Muushka* - stay safe and warm!  You have definitely traveled into some _cold _weather!
> 
> We hope that everyone's holidays were good ones.
> 
> 
> The studios have all your paper products (bowls, plates) plastic ware, toaster, microwave, fridge.  Any other supplies we needed we went down to Roaring Fork and got them.
> 
> Right before Christmas, we got this picture sent to us by a friend who works at the Lodge, and we wanted to share it with you all in case you hadn't seen it (for those Fans of Ranger Stan). Sorry for the large size - but when I made it smaller you couldn't read what it says!



That picture is GREAT!



Granny said:


> Dinks...thanks so much for sharing the picture of Stan.  What a nice gesture his fellow employees did for him on his retirement.
> 
> And I forgot to share something with you Groupies.   Two nights ago my wife and I thoroughly enjoyed my Christmas present from my daughters...a night with the St. Louis Symphony.  And their program was called "The Magical Music of Disney".  It was excellent!!
> 
> Here's the program line-up from that evening:
> 
> _Disney Classics Overture
> Disneys Tarzan Orchestral Suite
> Disneys The Little Mermaid Orchestral Suite
> Disneys Hercules Orchestral Suite
> Disneys Beauty and the Beast Orchestral Suite
> Disneys The Rescuers Down Under Theme
> Disneys Aladdin Orchestral Suite
> Suite from Disneys Mulan
> Disneys Hunchback of Notre Dame Orchestral Suite
> Disneys The Lion King Orchestral Suite
> 
> _
> 
> There was a huge screen dropped behind the orchestra showing clips and photos from the various movies being played.  And there was a narrator between each suite of songs that talked a little about the movie.  The overall all theme was "around the world with Disney" and the narrator talked about each of the locations and a little back story on the characters.
> 
> Outside of WDW, I've never seen so many Mickey antenna heads as I did in that parking lot!
> 
> All in all, it was a fantastic evening.  The only thing that could have made it better would have been a "Wilderness Lodge Music" suite too!
> 
> I knew you Groupies would appreciate how cool this Christmas present was for me and my wife!



Very cool Granny.


----------



## horselover

Inkmahm said:


> Yes, I'm a CPA and former VP Finance  and Chief Accounting officer for a large company.
> I have a Big 8 accounting backgound for the first 9 years of my career when I was in auditing. Then I left public accounting for industry and never looked back.  I've also done the SEC route with taking a company public (THAT was a lot of work) and the regular reporting that goes with being a public company.  I've worked for an international company so I also have background in IFRS (your husband will know what that is.)
> 
> I know about at least 4 or 5 CFO jobs in my area although I had a guy at our meeting at the outplacement center yesterday INSIST that there weren't any such jobs in our area, that I'd have to leave to find a good CFO spot elsewhere in the country.  Nope.  I'm sure I'll find something here and won't have to move.  My resume probably doesn't fit 3 or 4 of the jobs I know about as employers are being very picky about exact background and experience that they are looking for.  But I'm sure I will fit something eventually.  That job that is 3 miles from home has already interviewed 10 people and not been happy with any of them.  We'll see if I have the magic whatever it is they are looking for.  If not, I'll try not to be too disappointed (although it DOES look like a great job) and I'll move on.
> 
> How long has your husband been looking?



He finished up a very lengthly assignment in Sept./Oct.???, can't remember exactly.  He's had couple of 1-2 wk. assignments since then, but nothing since the week before Thanksgiving.  He was officially laid off from his company 12/28 so now begins the extra expense of COBRA.      At least the COBRA assistance from the gov't. has been extended through March otherwise that bill would really kill us.  Don't know how they expect people that are living on unemployment to pay almost $1500/mo. on healthcare.       Good luck finding something quickly.  Sounds like you have some good leads.  



Inkmahm said:


> My oldest niece is a huge HP fan, too.  I'm still struggling to get through all of the books because they take so long.  I haven't even mentioned the new HP at the DarkSide since I don't want her to get any ideas for our trip to take away from Disney time!  We're doing Sea World for a day.  That's enough time away from Disney for me.



JMO of course, but I think they either capture your attention right away or not.  I couldn't put them down & finished all 7 books in a month.  Have fun at Sea World.  We haven't been there in a long time.  Can never seem to drag ourselves away from WDW.   



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I also vote to keep the extra day.  (I'm an HP fan too!  )  Our trip in Nov I booked with the hope that many of the Christmas decorations would be up (and they were in all the parks) and that they'd start soft-openings for Space Mt. (which they did).  Maybe you'll get lucky like we did so here's pixie dust for HP!
> 
> We did visit The-Park-Which-Shall-Not-Be-Named (nice one Granny!) and saw all of the work going.  It looked like it will be fantastic!  I hadn't realized they were going to be opening so soon.  I may have to plan another visit on our next trip.



Love your postivie thinking Kathy!  HP's World is scheduled to open Spring 2010.  That could mean anything.  Gives you plenty of time to plan a visit!  

Thank you groupies for the gentle prodding.  I have changed the airline tix to stay the extra day.  Don't know why I was even hesitating.  

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny,
That gift is out of this world!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Reading posts about jobs and job searches led me too wonder what everyone does for a living.  I think we may have done this same thing a few threads back, but with all the new groupies since that time, it would be interesting to see, and refresh our memories also.  And with job searches, it could open a door for someone searching.

So here goes...I am a building contractor/carpenter.  My dad and I have been in business together for at least 12 yrs.  He has been at it since 1956, same business.  We primarily do residential construction, remodels/additions but do some commercial work as well.  My passion is woodworking and especially fond of cabinetmaking.


----------



## DiznyDi

OK, my turn:
I'm a kept woman 

I managed a branch office of a local bank prior to having children. Since then, I've been a stay-at-home mom ... and that was almost 30 years ago !

As retirement gets closer and closer I do wonder if I shouldn't try to get back into the job market at least on a part-time basis.

Currently I have a very part-part time job as the associate supervisor for our local college testing center organizing/managing both the ACT (high school) and Praxis (College) tests. Combined, we have about 16 test days per year.

Sorry you're not closer JT. Would love to hire you for some home projects DiznyDad has in mind.


----------



## DiznyDi

I so wanted to respond to JT's post that I forgot to add:

Great gift, *Granny*! I personally would have been elated to receive such a gift from my kids. 

I say add the extra day *horselover*.  You'll kick yourself for a month of Sundays if HP opens and you're not there.

*DVCGeek* nice way to add on a few extra points.

*DisneyNutzy* Great hint on the Buzz ride. I've never been very good at this ride, but do enjoy it. Seems I get the broken gun every time! Or perhaps just bad shooting. Glad you thought to take a picture of your score.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> OK, my turn:
> I'm a kept woman  . . . . . .



What, , , , I thought I was the kept man?


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> What, , , , I thought I was the kept man?





My turn to answer JT's question.  Most of the groupies that have been around awhile probably know I started a p.t. job in Sept. as a crossing guard.  The hours are perfect, cold weather not so much.  Before that I worked as a wine clerk.  Loved that job.  Got to talk about wine & go to F&W as a business trip!      Before I stopped working full time to be a SAHM I worked for a national bank as a product analyst.  Not the most exciting job.  I preferred talking about wine!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Ok - Ok

jimmytammy, I know you know this, but for others:

I am a professional engineer registered in Ohio.  I have been with my firm for 25 yrs and an currently the Gen. Mgr. of Automation and a member of the company's management team.  We are material handling machine designers and fabricators for high inertial and high temp materials and primarily focus on the steel industry.

I hope that didn't disappoint anybody.  I'm sure there were a few that thought I was a circus performer or had some other cool profession.

Of course, I could be lying . . . . .


----------



## wildernessDad

I am an electrical engineer with a PhD specializing in nonlinear control systems.  I currently work for a research firm attached to a University in the state of Maryland.  I am in their space department and worked on the spacecraft called 'New Horizons,' the one that is on its way to Pluto.  I also teach engineering courses part time within the University and have my P.E. in the state of Maryland.

In my younger day, I spent 6 years in the United States Navy and was a reactor operator (enlisted) aboard the submarine USS Thomas Jefferson, SSBN 618.  The metal of which may be part of my razor blades at this point in time.

I came up the hard way, wasn't born with a silver spoon in my mouth, so there is no need to place me in an ivory tower, please.

At this stage in my life, the most important things to me are being a husband, father and grand father.  DVC is a great way, I think, to bring and keep the family together.  That's why I got back into Disney and bought into DVC.


----------



## wildernessDad

I feel guilty about this, but with all of the things I've read about people not getting what they want when they call exactly at the 11 month point, I decided to call MS today and make my VWL studio reservation from 12/6 - 12/12 when it will most probably be from 12/8 - 12/12.  Although now that I have the 2 extra nights at the beginning, I'm trying to figure out a way to use them.    If not, I'll have to cancel the first 2 nights and do the 4 night stay there as originally planned.


----------



## lisah0711

jimmytammy said:


> Reading posts about jobs and job searches led me too wonder what everyone does for a living.  I think we may have done this same thing a few threads back, but with all the new groupies since that time, it would be interesting to see, and refresh our memories also.  And with job searches, it could open a door for someone searching.



I'm a real estate attorney.  DH and I have a Mom and Pop law practice.  So if you ever need an attorney in Idaho you all know who to call!  



wildernessDad said:


> I am an electrical engineer with a PhD specializing in *nonlinear control systems*.  I currently work for a research firm attached to a University in the state of Maryland.  I am in their space department and worked on the spacecraft called 'New Horizons,' the one that is on its way to Pluto.  I also teach engineering courses part time within the University and have my P.E. in the state of Maryland.



Umm, what is a nonlinear control system?    Seriously, I am always interested in hearing about these types of careers because my DS is 10 and is our math/science guy.  He has two lawyers for parents -- we don't know the options!  

Thanks for asking this questions jimmytammy!    It is fun to read what a diverse group we are!

To all of you heading down to VWL soon -- have a great time!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> So here goes...I am a building contractor/carpenter.  My dad and I have been in business together for at least 12 yrs.  He has been at it since 1956, same business.  We primarily do residential construction, remodels/additions but do some commercial work as well.  My passion is woodworking and especially fond of cabinetmaking.





DiznyDi said:


> OK, my turn:
> *I'm a kept woman *I managed a branch office of a local bank prior to having children. Since then, I've been a stay-at-home mom ... and that was almost 30 years ago !
> 
> Sorry you're not closer JT. Would love to hire you for some home projects DiznyDad has in mind.



Jimmy, 
you are the "old guys" hero.  His dad is a carpenter and he does woodworking as a hobby but as always dreamed of doing it professionally

Di, I stayed home with Sid and Rizzo for 7 years, it might take me 30 years to recover.

I'm a Polymer Chemist.  I pretty much say I get paid to make a lot of mistakes.    I'm toying with the idea of going back to school for baking.  It's my passion and I have these delusions of granduer of opening a little french bakery.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Reading posts about jobs and job searches led me too wonder what everyone does for a living.  I think we may have done this same thing a few threads back, but with all the new groupies since that time, it would be interesting to see, and refresh our memories also.  And with job searches, it could open a door for someone searching.



Great idea JT!  I am primarily a mom but I work part time for a company that makes service bodies doing data entry and gopher work.  My DH works there as a draftsman/engineer.  I have been there 11 years now and plan to keep working part time till DD graduates.  Then it is my dream to go and work at the Omaha zoo or WDW.  I think the zoo will be more realistic!  Oh and for those who don't know it I live in Iowa.


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Reading posts about jobs and job searches led me too wonder what everyone does for a living.  I think we may have done this same thing a few threads back, but with all the new groupies since that time, it would be interesting to see, and refresh our memories also.  And with job searches, it could open a door for someone searching.



I am a Commercial Credit Officer for a private financial institution that has both a lending side and an investment side - kind like the old "Bailey Building & Loan" concept from It's a Wonderful Life - who's niche is church & ministry lending.  My firm is based in CA, but is nationwide in scope and presence.  The company is over 58 yrs old and 2007 saw our first international loan, and since then we've had several more.  We are a small firm by financial standards (still less than a $1Billion), but we continue to grow despite the overall economy.  I've been with them for 9 years as an employee, but 14 as an investor.  I moved to the midwest for a different role 7 1/2 years ago, accepting their request to move based on 2 years in the Ann Arbor, MI area for my former employer who I was with for 8 years in total. Currently I manage all of the credit operations in the Eastern timezone and the midwest.


----------



## claire_ont

I am a Systems and Software Engineering manager in a defence company (Yes in Canada Defence is spelled with a "c" not an "s".).  In my current role I have staff in multiple sites across the country.  That is why I travel so much.

My original degree is in Electrical Engineering, but I have spent most of my career doing either software or systems design work, mainly for aircraft.  The first part of my career was in the Armed Forces as an air force engineering officer.

Claire


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Granny, that is soooo absolutely cool!!!
> Your daughters are my hero for the day.





horselover said:


> Wow what a fantastic gift!  If the BSO ever put on that performance in Boston I'd be there in a heartbeat.





KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Hi *Granny*.   What a magical present from your daughters. So glad you were able to go.





Disney loving Iowan said:


> What a great gift!  Glad you enjoyed it.





DisneyNutzy said:


> Very cool Granny.





jimmytammy said:


> Granny,
> That gift is out of this world!!





DiznyDi said:


> Great gift, *Granny*! I personally would have been elated to receive such a gift from my kids.



See....I KNEW you all would understand what a wonderful gift a night at the symphony was listening to Disney classics!  I was afraid that a lot of people would bring children too young to sit still for the symphony but actually it was a really good crowd very much into the music!  Thanks all for your comments.


----------



## Granny

DVC Mike said:


> This year, we're doing VWL twice!
> 
> We're checking in on Saturday for 8 nights, and then again in October for 8 nights, both in a 1-BR.



Mike...I'd really get jealous except I know you'll do your usual great job at TR's with photos.  You always do such a nice job on those, and we know how much you enjoy your visits to WDW.  Congratulations on nailing down those reservations and enjoy the upcoming trip!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Reading posts about jobs and job searches led me to wonder what everyone does for a living.



Looking at the responses to this, I see that Groupies are way smart beyond their choice of favorite resorts!! 

I just wrapped up (two weeks ago) a 30 year sales & marketing career with a consumer products company, the last several years as Director of Retail Merchandising.  I am currently unemployed but have a couple of ideas I am pursuing.  Since we are quasi-empty nested (both DD's in college) I would like to find something with a flexible work schedule to allow DW and I to take some trips and such.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Come on Groupies, keep spillin' the beans . . .we all love to see a little of the real you!


----------



## Dizny Dad

wildernessDad said:


> I feel guilty about this, . . . .  I decided to call MS today and make my VWL studio reservation from 12/6 - 12/12 when it will most probably be from 12/8 - 12/12. . . . .



Ref: Walking a Reservation thread now active . . . 

Isn't it sad that we have to play this game.  Once a loop hole is discovered in anything, it becomes the norm . . . .

Humans will always find a way; our government programs are typical of this stuff.  We always set things up in the ideal and discount the basic drive of all to get ahead.

WildernessDad - I have no intent to FLAME you; we all feel guilty when doing this stuff when we need to compete for our reservations.  By the way, let us know if you guys get any pictures of Plutonians (planet or not)!


----------



## wildernessDad

I liked it when we could call 11 months from the check out date and do day by day calling if it was felt to be necessary.

I might use the two extra days if I can find a work around to my school schedule.  If that is the case, then I won't feel bad, as I called on the 6th and arrived on the 6th.

I don't think you are flaming me. I do think it's sad that people are basically forced to do these things because of rule changes. If DVC ups the points requirement for December, it may tend to reduce demand for December except for VWL. The latter is just my opinion, of course.


----------



## wildernessDad

Basically a nonlinear system is a system which is not linear.  That's a cute answer, I know, but it's true!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> I liked it when we could call 11 months from the check out date and do day by day calling if it was felt to be necessary.
> 
> I might use the two extra days if I can find a work around to my school schedule.  If that is the case, then I won't feel bad, as I called on the 6th and arrived on the 6th.
> 
> I don't think you are flaming me. I do think it's sad that people are basically forced to do these things because of rule changes. If DVC ups the points requirement for December, it may tend to reduce demand for December except for VWL. The latter is just my opinion, of course.



I agree, I thought the day by day was a much fairer system since at least that didn't require booking days that are not intended to ever be used.  

Oh well, this thread is supposed to be our happy place, right?  So no more of my negative comments.  We have about 5 inches of snow overnight (I know that's nothing for many of you) and the streets are really icy.  So not having to go to work was a good thing today!!


----------



## eliza61

Ok, I'm am so lost (which is not exactly a new experience for me.  LOL)
What exactly is walking.  I'm not a real pickey person when I make reservations and I swear in the 10 years I've owned I've never had to waitlist once.  I don't go during the holidays so it's never been an issue.

So what is "Walking"?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just wanted to say that I have been enojoying hearing about everyone's occupations.  What a bunch of talented and smart people we have!


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Ok, I'm am so lost (which is not exactly a new experience for me.  LOL)
> What exactly is walking.  I'm not a real pickey person when I make reservations and I swear in the 10 years I've owned I've never had to waitlist once.  I don't go during the holidays so it's never been an issue.
> 
> So what is "Walking"?



Walking is when you make the reservation for an arrival date before you actually plan to arrive and then call each successive day after you make the reservation and add an additional day to the end and take off a day to the start of your vacation until you creep into the actual days you want.

In my case, I called on the 6th, yesterday, and made a reservation for 12/6 - 12/12 and will probably call and nix the first two nights, making it a vacation from 12/8 - 12/12.  If I had called on the 8th, tomorrow, then perhaps some days would not have been available.  After reading the thread on walking, I called yesterday.  Last year, there was no issue, I think because of the bad economy.  Now people are reporting problems with calling exactly at 11 months from check in date.  However, perhaps I was being overly cautious, because I did not see where people had a problem with VWL reservations.  Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Ok, I'm am so lost (which is not exactly a new experience for me.  LOL)
> What exactly is walking.  I'm not a real pickey person when I make reservations and I swear in the 10 years I've owned I've never had to waitlist once.  I don't go during the holidays so it's never been an issue.
> 
> So what is "Walking"?



WD gave you a good explanation.  Since you haven't tried to book during busy DVC times you wouldn't need to worry about this.  But if you want to book VWL in December, for example, it's almost a requirement now.  

I've been waitlisted 4 times in my DVC experience.  I'm batting 0 for 4.  On the other hand, I don't call often to check up on that which seems to dramatically improve the odds.  I think the DVC waitlist system is really poorly run from my experience.  And the booking system is going to go on-line in the near future?   I don't think that will go as well as we might hope.


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> I'm a Polymer Chemist.  I pretty much say I get paid to make a lot of mistakes.    I'm toying with the idea of going back to school for baking.  It's my passion and I have these delusions of granduer of opening a little french bakery.



Based on your occupation (I never would have guessed this!) - having a passion for baking makes sense!  Baking is a science, which falls right in line with your current work.  Being a FoodTV/Bon Appetit addict and a "Julie and Julia" fan, I understand where you're coming from!  During my period of unemployment, I actually toyed with the idea of starting a cupcake/cheesecake business (I used to sell cheesecakes to a caterer) - but just never had the guts to follow through.

*Granny* - that was an awesome present you received from your girls!  That must have been a wonderful evening.

It is fascinating to read about what occupies everyone's time outside of Disney .  Bob is the VP/General Manager of an oil company (which has just diversified by purchasing two septic/port-a-potty businesses), same one for the last 22 years (31 years total in the oil business).  Not seeing too much of him these days with the horrible cold weather.  Me - after 20 years in the corporate world, with much of it managing call centers/operation centers - I became a legal assistant for a sole proprietor (for 7 years) - and am now working part time for a CPA and another accountant doing "whatever" - learning payroll, tax reporting, admin stuff - and soon - will be doing simple tax returns (I think) for some of the clients.  It's something new and challenging - and good for this time in life.

We just booked our trip for this December (2nd - 10th) - and didnt' have any issues with the booking except - when we tried to book on January 2nd we couldn't because they would only book seven days total  - or something like that - so we just called the next day and booked the whole trip. *Granny*, I agree about the waitlist thing - we've never gotten anything - even with bugging them.


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


> Looking at the responses to this, I see that Groupies are way smart beyond their choice of favorite resorts!!



I was Just thinking something like that....

A Nurse here 30 yr + first 12 yrs in acute care ICU, CCU, Oncology then worked in geriatrics earned my RNC certification and then my NHA Nursing Home Administrator Licensed and ran a140 bed 150 employees extended care facility 10 +yrs then just a couple yrs ago said good by to the stress and became a certified Parish Nurse. Now I volunteer about 3 days a week. It's  a sort of the visiting nurse meets the church lady I also volunteer as school nurse at our local church school.  I Love it. 

and Looks like I should get busy and make my Dec reservations to 2010


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

I have been a stay at home mom for 21 years.  I got a college degree before my first son was born.  Work part-time at home for my husband's business.  I'm pretty much a kept woman too DiznyDi.   I did have to work quite a bit this fall but the boss hasn't noticed yet that I haven't gone back to work since Christmas.


----------



## TammyNC

jimmytammy said:


> Reading posts about jobs and job searches led me too wonder what everyone does for a living.  I think we may have done this same thing a few threads back, but with all the new groupies since that time, it would be interesting to see, and refresh our memories also.  And with job searches, it could open a door for someone searching.
> 
> So here goes...I am a building contractor/carpenter.  My dad and I have been in business together for at least 12 yrs.  He has been at it since 1956, same business.  We primarily do residential construction, remodels/additions but do some commercial work as well.  My passion is woodworking and especially fond of cabinetmaking.



I enjoyed reading back and learning a little about you all. I have got to get in the habit of visiting the thread more often so I can stay caught up.

I am a stay-at-home/homeschool mom to dd & ds. Not the most exciting job but one that I'm thankful to have!!


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi Groupies,

I am blessed to be able to work with America's youth.  I am a high school teacher (which guarantees that some days I feel more blessed than others.  )  Seriously though, I enjoy this age group so much.  They are smart, kind, and usually enthusiastic.  I teach in the science (AP psychology and biology) and history (history of American science and medicine) departments.  I also do college counseling work, helping our seniors find colleges that are a good fit for them.  

I have been teaching for ten years. I switched over to teaching when I had my son.  Teaching provides an agreeable schedule for parenting, especially when your child attends the same independent school where you teach. 

Before teaching, I got my Ph.D. in history and did research and writing in that area.  

It's so fascinating to hear more about the professional paths of the amazing VWL groupies!   Thanks for asking the question, Jimmy!

Sending pixie dust to my sister and her family.    They leave in just a few short hours on a drive south to our beloved lodge.  They live in Pennsylvania, so they will be pulling up at 901 Timberline Drive some time tomorrow afternoon.  Wish I were going with them...


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Muushka- We have cancelled the February trip to HHI. We were going to visit my MIL who was planning to spend part of the winter in nearby Savannah, GA but changed her plans and is currently in New Orleans. 

I decided to use those points in a few weeks for my annual softball tournament trip to the Wide World (ESPN now?) of Sports. You can add me to the trip list for 1/20-25 SSR. We are also arriving a day early for our April trip and staying one night at Boardwalk 4/3, before moving to BLT which you already have on the list.

I am a Sergeant with the NYPD. Mulling my retirement date in July 2011 when I will have 25 years completed. Can't believe it has been that long. Seems like yesterday I was in the Academy and my METS were winning the World Series. Never would have thought I could go my entire career without them winning another one. Have I mentioned it is no fun being a Met fan in a Yankee town...


----------



## Muushka

Hi all 

I am so glad I checked this thread.  I forgot to call for our Dec reservations! 

Called Mr Muush, got our DVC number and got our 1 BR for 12/5 thru 12/11.  I can't put in dates for anyone now on the front page (this keyboard is the pits), but I see HD will be there when we are (woohoo!) and I am sure others. I feel a 2nd annual Moose Meet coming on!!!!

We were supposed to go tubing today, but my hostess was kind of sore and backed out. Oh well, I can't get hurt sitting here in the lobby next to the fireplace typing!


----------



## eliza61

Good to hear from you Muush.  Stay safe and warm.


----------



## tea pot

Oh Muushka 
I just booked our Dec 2010 trip today! 5-12 in a 1 BR At VWL
Groupie Meet here we come


----------



## tea pot

cheer4bison said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> It's so fascinating to hear more about the professional paths of the amazing VWL groupies!   Thanks for asking the question, Jimmy!
> .



DITTO 
*cheer*
Pixie Dust coming your sister's way 



TammyNC said:


> I am a stay-at-home/homeschool mom to dd & ds. Not the most exciting job but one that I'm thankful to have!!



Well *Tammy* I don't know about exciting but after meeting your children or should I say teenagers at the groupie meet all I can say is that you did an Amazing Job!!


----------



## cheer4bison

tea pot said:


> DITTO
> *cheer*
> Pixie Dust coming your sister's way
> 
> Thanks Teapot!  I will convey your pixiedust my sister's way.  They left at 4:30, so they're probably already in Maryland.  I will text my nephew along the way for updates.  I may not be going along, but that doesn't mean they won't be hearing from me.
> 
> 
> Well *Tammy* I don't know about exciting but after meeting your children or should I say teenagers at the groupie meet all I can say is that you did an Amazing Job!!



Ditto, Teapot!  I have met the JimmyTammy kids at a meet awhile back and would agree wholeheartedly with your assessment.


----------



## horselover

cheer4bison said:


> Ditto, Teapot!  I have met the JimmyTammy kids at a meet awhile back and would agree wholeheartedly with your assessment.



I'll 3rd that!  Absolutely lovely children.

Congrats to those that booked Christmas ressies!  Don't know when we'll be able to get back their again for a Christmas trip.      It's getting harder to pull the boys out now that there getting older & the school work is getting harder.  Some day.


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> I'll 3rd that!  Absolutely lovely children.



Yep, in agreement here, too! 

We're in for a meet. Ressies made Dec. 2-11. 

Hi Muushka!  Hope you're having a grand time!  We miss you!


----------



## jimmytammy

TammyNC said:


> I enjoyed reading back and learning a little about you all. I have got to get in the habit of visiting the thread more often so I can stay caught up.
> 
> I am a stay-at-home/homeschool mom to dd & ds. Not the most exciting job but one that I'm thankful to have!!



And I must add she does a very good job of it.  My dad likes to kid and tell people that the kids love their teacher, its the principal of the thing they dont care much for(thats me)


----------



## jimmytammy

We just booked our Dec ressies.

VWL(where else, or is there any other place to be that time of year) Nov. 28 til Dec. 10


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happiness in the New Year to you all....
Sorry I've been MIA for a couple weeks.   Had a hectic as well as difficult December.  

Came back from WDW on Dec 17 to a friend of my husband and mine who had a loss in the family.  My husband works with him and his 19 year old brother died in front of their eyes.  He had Cerebral Palsey and suffered a seizure and died.  They tried to revive him but he passed away at Children's Hosp of Phila.   

Then....barely 9 days later, my coworker (she's also my friend and boss) also suffered a sad loss.  We had a very nasty snow storm here in the Philly area on Dec 19 (eliza I'm sure got hit too).   My coworkers's 25 yo son went missing for 4 days after that.  They found his car had slid into a tree and into a snow bank and he was reported dead on Dec 23.  

So two tragic deaths and very heartbreaking funerals right before Christmas.  So the holidays were overshadowed with much sadness.  

Also, I started back to school this month....so trying to work on my organizational and time management skills and it's been a bit daunting 

Hope you all are well....trying to catch up with the thread now......

Maria


----------



## TammyNC

MiaSRN62 said:


> Happiness in the New Year to you all....
> Sorry I've been MIA for a couple weeks.   Had a hectic as well as difficult December.
> 
> Came back from WDW on Dec 17 to a friend of my husband and mine who had a loss in the family.  My husband works with him and his 19 year old brother died in front of their eyes.  He had Cerebral Palsey and suffered a seizure and died.  They tried to revive him but he passed away at Children's Hosp of Phila.
> 
> Then....barely 9 days later, my coworker (she's also my friend and boss) also suffered a sad loss.  We had a very nasty snow storm here in the Philly area on Dec 19 (eliza I'm sure got hit too).   My coworkers's 25 yo son went missing for 4 days after that.  They found his car had slid into a tree and into a snow bank and he was reported dead on Dec 23.
> 
> So two tragic deaths and very heartbreaking funerals right before Christmas.  So the holidays were overshadowed with much sadness.
> 
> Also, I started back to school this month....so trying to work on my organizational and time management skills and it's been a bit daunting
> 
> Hope you all are well....trying to catch up with the thread now......
> 
> Maria



So sorry to hear all that you all faced around the holiday's. Sending  your way.



jimmytammy said:


> And I must add she does a very good job of it.  My dad likes to kid and tell people that the kids love their teacher, its the principal of the thing they dont care much for(thats me)



You know they don't feel that way, they think you are a great one.

Thanks also everyone for the kind words about the kids, we think they are pretty great too (most of the time).



Muushka said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am so glad I checked this thread.  I forgot to call for our Dec reservations!
> 
> Called Mr Muush, got our DVC number and got our 1 BR for 12/5 thru 12/11.  I can't put in dates for anyone now on the front page (this keyboard is the pits), but I see HD will be there when we are (woohoo!) and I am sure others. I feel a 2nd annual Moose Meet coming on!!!!
> 
> We were supposed to go tubing today, but my hostess was kind of sore and backed out. Oh well, I can't get hurt sitting here in the lobby next to the fireplace typing!



Sounds like you are having a good time, staying warm by the fire sounds like a great plan for the day too.



cheer4bison said:


> Sending pixie dust to my sister and her family.    They leave in just a few short hours on a drive south to our beloved lodge.  They live in Pennsylvania, so they will be pulling up at 901 Timberline Drive some time tomorrow afternoon.  Wish I were going with them...



Even though you won't be there with them, you can live the time through them.


----------



## Inkmahm

Looks like there WILL be a lot of us at VWL at the same time next December!

I changed our dates a bit and added one to VWL and took one from AKL.  Now we will be at VWL for 4 nights (Dec 4,5,6,7)and then AKV for 3 nights (Dec 8,9,10) before we head out on the DCL cruise on the 11th..


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Happiness in the New Year to you all....
> Sorry I've been MIA for a couple weeks.   Had a hectic as well as difficult December.
> 
> Came back from WDW on Dec 17 to a friend of my husband and mine who had a loss in the family.  My husband works with him and his 19 year old brother died in front of their eyes.  He had Cerebral Palsey and suffered a seizure and died.  They tried to revive him but he passed away at Children's Hosp of Phila.
> 
> Then....barely 9 days later, my coworker (she's also my friend and boss) also suffered a sad loss.  We had a very nasty snow storm here in the Philly area on Dec 19 (eliza I'm sure got hit too).   My coworkers's 25 yo son went missing for 4 days after that.  They found his car had slid into a tree and into a snow bank and he was reported dead on Dec 23.
> 
> So two tragic deaths and very heartbreaking funerals right before Christmas.  So the holidays were overshadowed with much sadness.
> 
> Also, I started back to school this month....so trying to work on my organizational and time management skills and it's been a bit daunting
> 
> Hope you all are well....trying to catch up with the thread now......
> 
> Maria



Wow Maria what a tough Christmas.  I hope that the families of the people who died are doing okay.  Our prayers go out to them.  It is good to hear from you and I hope that things will be better for you and your friends.

My DH bought an internet radio and we are really enjoying listening to the Disney stations on it.  Especially the one that plays all the park music and audio from the attractions.    We are at 144 days out and it just seems like forever.  We still haven't been able to sell our vacation for Feb.  I think we can post it on the 11th.  I hope we will have some luck with it.


----------



## stopher1

TammyNC said:


> I enjoyed reading back and learning a little about you all. I have got to get in the habit of visiting the thread more often so I can stay caught up.
> 
> I am a stay-at-home/homeschool mom to dd & ds. Not the most exciting job but one that I'm thankful to have!!





jimmytammy said:


> And I must add she does a very good job of it.  My dad likes to kid and tell people that the kids love their teacher, its the principal of the thing they dont care much for(thats me)



Very, very cool guys.  That's us too.  My DW, who is not on the boards at all, is also a stay-at-home/homeschool mom to our 3 kids.  We've got an 8th grader, 5th grader and kindergartner in our house.  And yes, like you Jimmy, I'm the principal in our school too!  That's definitely what makes it so flexible for us to be leaving for 10 days to WDW on Monday!  The kids they hang out with at church and in Scouts are quite jealous...perhaps some day we'll be able to meet.


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> Came back from WDW on Dec 17 to a friend of my husband and mine who had a loss in the family.  My husband works with him and his 19 year old brother died in front of their eyes.  He had Cerebral Palsey and suffered a seizure and died.  They tried to revive him but he passed away at Children's Hosp of Phila.
> 
> Then....barely 9 days later, my coworker (she's also my friend and boss) also suffered a sad loss.  We had a very nasty snow storm here in the Philly area on Dec 19 (eliza I'm sure got hit too).   My coworkers's 25 yo son went missing for 4 days after that.  They found his car had slid into a tree and into a snow bank and he was reported dead on Dec 23.
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



Happy New Year Maria,
and it's always good to hear from you.  Didn't this storm seem to leave a lot of young deaths in it's wake in our area?  I work in Delaware and there were 3traffic accidents with young adults as victims.
Rizzo was (still is) pretty mad at the "old guy" and me because we refused to let him take the spare jalopy to school with him.  I'm not a stable mabel on a good day so the thought of him driving around the mtns of West Virginia would have been enough to send me in a perpetual Jack Daniels stupor.

Send your friends my support and sympathy.

Sending pixie dust for a happier beginning to this New Year.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies!  Got back from the north pole last night -ie, MN.  WOW!!!  I was keeping my stocking cap and scarf on for an hour or two after coming in from outside just trying to thaw out.  It was wonderful to get off the plane last night and smell rain - not cold!

We have our reservations for next Dec too - the 5th-12th so I'm in for a groupie meet!  We used a few of our next years VWL points for the trip this year not enough points to book the lodge right now so we're at BLT - MK View!!!  Tried for standard view so I wouldn't have to borrow but it was a no-go for 3 days so I figured what the heck.  Might as well watch all the MVMCP fireworks right from the room.


----------



## twinklebug

Just a little fun for those of us tired of snow...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

TB love the snowman pics.  They remind me of the Calvin and Hobbes cartoons.


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> TB love the snowman pics.  They remind me of the Calvin and Hobbes cartoons.



  There's a reason why we named our dog, Hobbes.










These were our exact thoughts recently.  Sid was a bit disappointed this past holiday because he found out that our township has an ordinance against allowing leopards as house pets.


----------



## blossomz

This cold weather is crazy!


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


>





I LOVE Calvin & Hobbes.

I really like the top cartoon, but they both have such a wonderful flair to them.


----------



## jimmytammy

Maria. Please let your friends know we are praying for them.


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher
would love to meet you folks one day also


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:
			
		

> This cold weather is crazy!



A friend who is cm at wl said it was snowing at his house in lakeland this morning


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Happy New Year Maria,
> and it's always good to hear from you. Didn't this storm seem to leave a lot of young deaths in it's wake in our area? I work in Delaware and there were 3traffic accidents with young adults as victims.
> Rizzo was (still is) pretty mad at the "old guy" and me because we refused to let him take the spare jalopy to school with him. I'm not a stable mabel on a good day so the thought of him driving around the mtns of West Virginia would have been enough to send me in a perpetual Jack Daniels stupor.
> 
> Send your friends my support and sympathy.
> 
> Sending pixie dust for a happier beginning to this New Year.


It was really bad eliza---did u feel the plows just didn't get out soon enough ?  The eerie thing, was I had to work that night and I had my husband come and pick me up after work (I work at Abington Hospital if you're familiar eliza).  Where my coworker/friend's son had his accident was in Bryn Athen (not too far from the hospital---maybe 10 min).    Cars were sliding and spinning out all over Abington and all the way home to my town of Lansdale.  Normally a 35+ min drive---took slightly over an hour to get home.  Just felt the plows waited too long to get out on the road that day/night.   

Thank you for your kind words *eliza*....also *TammyNC* and *DLI* and *Jimmytammy*.  Truly appreciated...*means the world*.    

And eliza, that day my son had to work too.  I urged him to let his dad drive him in and pick him up in the 4x4.   Andrew argued with me a bit.....told me I "underestimated and didn't trust his driving skills".  I recall being so stressed over him driving.  He did give in and let dad drive him.   He later came up to me upon hearing of Scott's death and said he "got" why I was so nervous about it.  I despise snow and ice.  I have had 3 accidents in my entire life and ALL were snow/ice related.  HATE the winter....driving conditions can be treacherous.  So I TOTALLY understood how the thinking about Rizzo driving in that area and under those weather conditions would stress you to the max.  I'm your soulmate where that is concerned.  

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

twinklebug said:


> Just a little fun for those of us tired of snow...




Thank you so much for the chuckle *Twinklebug* !  LOVE it !

Maria


----------



## sdemore

Just outside of Philly too!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> And I forgot to share something with you Groupies. Two nights ago my wife and I thoroughly enjoyed my Christmas present from my daughters...a night with the St. Louis Symphony. And their program was called "The Magical Music of Disney". It was excellent!!


Wow...what a phenomenal gift *Granny* !  Your daughters know you guys well 


I've enjoyed reading about what everyone does......got a great group here.  

I'm a mom of three.....and an RN in Labor and Delivery and high risk pregnancy for 19 years.   The majority of my years working I did the graveyard shift so I could be home with the kids during the day.   I went to the 3-11 shift for a couple years but back on nights again since I decided to go back to school.  I love my job as a mom and as a Delivery Room nurse.  


Maria


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi friends,

In case you haven't noticed already, DVCMike just checked in to our beloved lodge yesterday (the same day as my DSis and her family).  Mike has already posted some GORGEOUS pictures of the lodge from this morning. Go check them out!  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2368092


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> There's a reason why we named our dog, Hobbes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were our exact thoughts recently.  Sid was a bit disappointed this past holiday because he found out that our township has an ordinance against allowing leopards as house pets.




Love, Love, Love Calvin and Hobbes.  
Aren't you glad for that ordinance against the leopards?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> It was really bad eliza---did u feel the plows just didn't get out soon enough ?  The eerie thing, was I had to work that night and I had my husband come and pick me up after work (I work at Abington Hospital if you're familiar eliza).  Where my coworker/friend's son had his accident was in Bryn Athen (not too far from the hospital---maybe 10 min).    Cars were sliding and spinning out all over Abington and all the way home to my town of Lansdale.  Normally a 35+ min drive---took slightly over an hour to get home.  Just felt the plows waited too long to get out on the road that day/night.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words *eliza*....also *TammyNC* and *DLI* and *Jimmytammy*.  Truly appreciated...*means the world*.
> 
> And eliza, that day my son had to work too.  I urged him to let his dad drive him in and pick him up in the 4x4.   Andrew argued with me a bit.....told me I "underestimated and didn't trust his driving skills".  I recall being so stressed over him driving.  He did give in and let dad drive him.   He later came up to me upon hearing of Scott's death and said he "got" why I was so nervous about it.  I despise snow and ice.  I have had 3 accidents in my entire life and ALL were snow/ice related.  HATE the winter....driving conditions can be treacherous.  So I TOTALLY understood how the thinking about Rizzo driving in that area and under those weather conditions would stress you to the max.  I'm your soulmate where that is concerned.
> 
> Maria


Wow this makes me even more thankful for getting into Philly and home to Reading safely on the 20th.  I was quite the nervous wreck that weekend.  
I can totally relate to you Maria with how you feel about winter.  I hate it too and I am questioning myself on why I moved to Iowa instead of somewhere warm.  We still have about 24" of snow on the ground and covered streets.  DH just heard this morning that the Farmer's Almanac is predicting another 20" snowstorm for the end of the month.  I really just can't take anymore.  I'm so glad that DD is not driving yet even though she can be.  It's enough worrying about DH and I getting around.  Glad your son understands now.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Wow this makes me even more thankful for getting into Philly and home to Reading safely on the 20th.  I was quite the nervous wreck that weekend.
> I can totally relate to you Maria with how you feel about winter.  I hate it too and I am questioning myself on why I moved to Iowa instead of somewhere warm.  We still have about 24" of snow on the ground and covered streets.  DH just heard this morning that the Farmer's Almanac is predicting another 20" snowstorm for the end of the month.  I really just can't take anymore.  I'm so glad that DD is not driving yet even though she can be.  It's enough worrying about DH and I getting around.  Glad your son understands now.



I am glad u got home safely DLI....but sorry to hear you have all that snow.  This cold is unbearable almost.  And I know many states have it worse than PA.  

Jill....thanks for posting Mike's link.  Such gorgeous Lodge photos.  But disappointing to see the VWL DVC Mickey topiary all covered up !  


Maria


----------



## cheer4bison

MiaSRN62 said:


> Jill....thanks for posting Mike's link.  Such gorgeous Lodge photos.  But disappointing to see the VWL DVC Mickey topiary all covered up !
> 
> 
> Maria



Hi Maria,

I agree.  It is strange to see our old friend topiary Mickey all covered up, but I'm glad they're taking extra measures to see that he survives this cold snap.    It just wouldn't be right to amble on down to the villas without him there to greet us.


----------



## TammyNC

stopher1 said:


> Very, very cool guys.  That's us too.  My DW, who is not on the boards at all, is also a stay-at-home/homeschool mom to our 3 kids.  We've got an 8th grader, 5th grader and kindergartner in our house.  And yes, like you Jimmy, I'm the principal in our school too!  That's definitely what makes it so flexible for us to be leaving for 10 days to WDW on Monday!  The kids they hang out with at church and in Scouts are quite jealous...perhaps some day we'll be able to meet.



We love the flexible schedule as well. Would be great to meet up one day. Have a great trip making those lasting family memories.



cheer4bison said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> In case you haven't noticed already, DVCMike just checked in to our beloved lodge yesterday (the same day as my DSis and her family).  Mike has already posted some GORGEOUS pictures of the lodge from this morning. Go check them out!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2368092



Loved his pictures, thanks for the link.


----------



## tea pot

twinklebug said:


> Just a little fun for those of us tired of snow...





Disney loving Iowan said:


> TB love the snowman pics.  They remind me of the Calvin and Hobbes cartoons.



Love Love it 
I agree it is very Calvin Hobbs like. 



MiaSRN62 said:


> It was really bad eliza---did u feel the plows just didn't get out soon enough ?
> *I despise snow and ice.  I have had 3 accidents in my entire life and ALL were snow/ice related*.  *HATE the winter....driving conditions can be treacherous. *
> Maria



*Oh Maria *first I'm so sorry for your sadness over the holidays. Our co-workers are our extended family and we are touched deeply when they are facing difficult times. I had a Christmas when I went to two funerals one the day before and the other the day after Christmas.  It just makes you want to gather everyone that you love closer.

*Maria* about winter
I just had to share with you that yesterday My DH and I took a ride to Maine.
We have a small summer cottage there and took a drive to check on it.  The Sun was shinning yes cold in the teens but  there is just something about snow on the beach I love to walk the beach when there is snow on it I guess it's a reminder that summer is still there waiting to come back.

On the way home I said to DH that I have learned that I really do love the winter after all these years of hating it.  What I did hate was always having to go to work no matter what in the storms.. getting up in the dark riding on the roads *before the plows were out *I too have had accidents in the storms always on the way to or from work NOT to mention all the close calls. 
Packing a bag knowing when when you get to work the next shift won't be able to get in so you will be doing a double.Leaving finally after 16+ hr only to get out to your car again in the dark now about 1 AM and you are so plowed in because they have "plowed the parking lot and you too" (NO nurse drives a care without a shovel in the trunk) then after digging out only to find your doors are frozen shut. Oh did I hate winter !
but take heart there will come a day when you can sit by the window and have your cup of tea ( or whatever ) and some one else will be saving lives and/or delivering babies and you can finally enjoy the winter beauty. 

But *eliza and Maria* Kids driving in the winter I'm afraid that stress doesn't stop my oldest is "30" and I still worry 


*cheer* thanks for the link going to check it out


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey TP that is something that DH and I say, that one day when we don't have to drive in it that we may not hate it so much.  I would still like to live somewhere warmer though!

I was thinking of you Maria last night when I heard about what happened to one of the kids that goes to our church.  He and another student were driving through Nebraska heading home for Christmas.  They hit some black ice and the truck rolled 9 times.  When it came to a stop the roof was only about 6"!  They were really lucky to have walked away from it with only scratches.  I wish your friend's son was so fortunate.  The really hard part of the story is that 20 minutes after their accident another homeward bound student hit the same black ice and was killed.  I sure hope the roads get better soon so we don't have to worry about all this stuff.


----------



## RCharnay

What a wonderful trip!  We loved VWL!  OKW is our home but I can see why there is so much love around here for VWL.  I know we will be returning soon.  It was quite cold during our trip but my husband just told everyone that it was another great example of how Disney magic made the mountain theme come to life!
We arrived on Jan 5 and our room was ready.  We were given 4533.  We were surprised to find there was no balcony on the room.  We called down to the desk and were told they could move us to the ground floor for a patio but that was the only studio available with an outdoor space.  We weren't too keen on a room without the view.  As we were discussing it, we saw a deer wander into view.  That cinched it--no way we were giving up a view of the woods and the lake just to be able to sit outside.  And since the weather was so chilly, I know we made the right decision.  
We loved the woodsy decor and the bed was so comfy.  What a great place to spend a few days.  We had no plans for parks or activities except for a few ADRs.


----------



## RCharnay




----------



## RCharnay




----------



## RCharnay

Sunrise begins...


----------



## RCharnay

On Wednesday we attended the Members meeting on the Boardwalk (cute) and then talked to some members who were impressed with the incentives being offered for Bay Lake Towers and the Animal Kingdom Villas.  So we scheduled a talk with our guide for Thursday morning and then went to see the model at BLT thinking we could get a look at the view.  But, no, they have models on the ground floor facing the courtyard.  There was really no point in travelling to the site since the models at Saratoga Springs were exactly the same.  But it was fun to take the boat back to VWL stopping first at Fort Wilderness.


----------



## jimmytammy

Love the pics!

Cheer 4, thanks for sharing that link to DVC Mike.  Wonderful shots!


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the great pics RCharnay.  We do love pics around here!     So glad to hear you enjoyed your visit to VWL.  It is a very special place.       

Fingers & toes crossed, prayers & many doses of pixie dust.  DH had a phone interview yesterday which led to a face to face interview scheduled for tomorrow!   It's a permanent job too, not a consulting position.  He said he had a good feeling about it & thought it would be a really good fit for him.  The president did tell him the interview process will likely be one of those long, drawn out multiple interview deals, but at least he's on his way.   Please keep good thoughts for him!


----------



## TammyNC

RCharnay - Thanks for sharing your pictures.



horselover said:


> Thanks for the great pics RCharnay.  We do love pics around here!     So glad to hear you enjoyed your visit to VWL.  It is a very special place.
> 
> Fingers & toes crossed, prayers & many doses of pixie dust.  DH had a phone interview yesterday which led to a face to face interview scheduled for tomorrow!   It's a permanent job too, not a consulting position.  He said he had a good feeling about it & thought it would be a really good fit for him.  The president did tell him the interview process will likely be one of those long, drawn out multiple interview deals, but at least he's on his way.   Please keep good thoughts for him!



Sending loads of  toward your dh!!


----------



## tea pot

RCharnay said:


> What a wonderful trip!  We loved VWL!  OKW is our home but I can see why there is so much love around here for VWL.  I know we will be returning soon.  It was quite cold during our trip but my husband just told everyone that it was another great example of how Disney magic made the mountain theme come to life!
> We arrived on Jan 5 and our room was ready.  We were given 4533.  We were surprised to find there was no balcony on the room.  We called down to the desk and were told they could move us to the ground floor for a patio but that was the only studio available with an outdoor space.  We weren't too keen on a room without the view.  As we were discussing it, we saw a deer wander into view.  That cinched it--no way we were giving up a view of the woods and the lake just to be able to sit outside.  And since the weather was so chilly, I know we made the right decision.
> We loved the woodsy decor and the bed was so comfy.  What a great place to spend a few days.  We had no plans for parks or activities except for a few ADRs.



*I see a new Groupie* 
LOve LOve the pictures we thrive on them here! thanks so much for sharing 



*Prayers and Pixie Dust coming you way horselover!*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Thanks for the great pics RCharnay.  We do love pics around here!     So glad to hear you enjoyed your visit to VWL.  It is a very special place.
> 
> Fingers & toes crossed, prayers & many doses of pixie dust.  DH had a phone interview yesterday which led to a face to face interview scheduled for tomorrow!   It's a permanent job too, not a consulting position.  He said he had a good feeling about it & thought it would be a really good fit for him.  The president did tell him the interview process will likely be one of those long, drawn out multiple interview deals, but at least he's on his way.   Please keep good thoughts for him!


That's encouraging news!  Hope the interview goes great for him!

RCharnay - Thanks for the great pictures.  It gets me all excited for my June trip!


----------



## twinklebug

RCharnay, love your pics so much they inspired me to book a night at BLT (Bay lake view studio) in July. Just to try it. We toured the Grand Villa with the MK view last summer & it was beautiful in it's own way. Although I felt the daytime view left something to be desired (parking lot), the night views there are spectacular. We'll be heading up to the lounge for that check-in night for sure, and maybe the second if they still consider us as BLT guests.

After that we have to leave...  back to VWL for 6 nights!  Now, I just have to make sure DD does well with her studies and doesn't have to go to summer school. July 7-14. Time to add a new ticker. BLT or VWL? hmmmm

Heard of the Rain Dance? Think: No more snow dance!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

HL- Good luck to your husband getting to job.

RC - Great Pics!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi!

We stayed at BLT for the marathon weekend and had a great time.  However, my DDiL told me this regarding the ME trip to BLT.  The first stop was at VWL, and DGS (6) got so excited.  He looked at her and said " Great! this is my favorte place on earth!"What a great kid they are raising!!!

Bobbi

PS.  Today we booked our December VWL trip!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi!
> 
> We stayed at BLT for the marathon weekend and had a great time. However, my DDiL told me this regarding the ME trip to BLT. The first stop was at VWL, and DGS (6) got so excited. He looked at her and said " Great! this is my favorte place on earth!"What a great kid they are raising!!!
> 
> Bobbi
> 
> PS. Today we booked our December VWL trip!


 So I guess that is a "no" on buying BLT points?


----------



## bobbiwoz

BWV Dreamin said:


> So I guess that is a "no" on buying BLT points?



Yes, but we are considering more BWV (we love the standard view point costs) or VWL (I don't think "too many" of these are possible!) points.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning to all our Groupie friends!
Our son is home from Iraq/Hawaii and will be here for the next 2+ weeks. 
I know the time will pass much too quickly. We need to enjoy him as much as we can. It is very likely he'll not be back to Ohio for well over a year.
He's engaged  - yep, read it on Facebook  No definite plans as yet. With a little pixie dust, his fiance may join him here next week so she can become acquainted with the family. 

*Bobbi*, one can never have too many VWL points!

*RCharnay*, Many thanks for those beautiful pictures! We love pictures!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning to all our Groupie friends!
> Our son is home from Iraq/Hawaii and will be here for the next 2+ weeks.
> I know the time will pass much too quickly. We need to enjoy him as much as we can. It is very likely he'll not be back to Ohio for well over a year.
> He's engaged  - yep, read it on Facebook  No definite plans as yet. With a little pixie dust, his fiance may join him here next week so she can become acquainted with the family.



Wonderful news all around!  Congrats to your son on his engagement & enjoy your time with him while he is home.  My GF's son shipped out this past weekend for his 2nd tour in Iraq.  Praying for his safe return.


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> Thanks for the great pics RCharnay.  We do love pics around here!     So glad to hear you enjoyed your visit to VWL.  It is a very special place.
> 
> Fingers & toes crossed, prayers & many doses of pixie dust.  DH had a phone interview yesterday which led to a face to face interview scheduled for tomorrow!   It's a permanent job too, not a consulting position.  He said he had a good feeling about it & thought it would be a really good fit for him.  The president did tell him the interview process will likely be one of those long, drawn out multiple interview deals, but at least he's on his way.   Please keep good thoughts for him!



YAY!  I'm on my way to outplacement this morning to try to get my resume draft down to 2 pages from about 4!  I can tell you that the job market seems to be opening up a bit in my area and companies aren't quite so scared about hiring permanent employees.  Good luck to your DH!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> . . . . . . . .
> 
> *Bobbi*, one can never have too many VWL points! . . . . .



ah, , , what?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning to all our Groupie friends!
> Our son is home from Iraq/Hawaii and will be here for the next 2+ weeks.
> I know the time will pass much too quickly. We need to enjoy him as much as we can. It is very likely he'll not be back to Ohio for well over a year.
> He's engaged  - yep, read it on Facebook  No definite plans as yet. With a little pixie dust, his fiance may join him here next week so she can become acquainted with the family.


What great news! Congratulations and I hope you enjoy his visit and that time crawls as much as possible for you!

Oh and do you still have those mints?


----------



## Muushka

Hello all, got back last night.  Had a good time, but I sure did miss Mr Muush.  That is the looooooongest time I have ever been away.

Best wishes to our Groupie job seekers.  Let us know how it goes.

Congrats to DiznyDi/Dad!  Another wedding!!!  I hope the time with your son is a very special one.  
And as I have said many times (I don't think there is a 'too many times' for this)....please thank him for his service to our country.  Words cannot express our gratitude.


----------



## Muushka

Oops, forgot to mention

Anyone going on vacation, can you add yourself to this post??  I'll start!

(It was very difficult to post while away, and I read it all, but too many pages to go back to!)

Dec

Muushka 5-11 VWL


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning to all our Groupie friends!
> Our son is home from Iraq/Hawaii and will be here for the next 2+ weeks.
> I know the time will pass much too quickly. We need to enjoy him as much as we can. It is very likely he'll not be back to Ohio for well over a year.
> *He's engaged  *- yep, read it on Facebook  No definite plans as yet. With a little pixie dust, his fiance may join him here next week so she can become acquainted with the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Di *  That's Wonderful News !!!!
> Congrats and Many Blessings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inkmahm said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!  I'm on my way to outplacement this morning to try to get my resume draft down to 2 pages from about 4!  I can tell you that the job market seems to be opening up a bit in my area and companies aren't quite so scared about hiring permanent employees.  Good luck to your DH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Best of Luck Inkmahm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney loving Iowan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What great news! Congratulations and I hope you enjoy his visit and that time crawls as much as possible for you!
> 
> Oh and do you still have those mints?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Oops, forgot to mention
> 
> Anyone going on vacation, can you add yourself to this post??  I'll start!
> 
> (It was very difficult to post while away, and I read it all, but too many pages to go back to!)
> 
> Dec
> 
> Muushka 5-11 VWL



Welcome back!  Here are my dates!

wildernessDad 12/6 - 12/12 VWL
wildernessDad 12/12 - 12/17 AKV Kidani

The VWL dates are subject to change.  I may shave off the first two nights, but for right now, it's correct as is.


----------



## tea pot

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi!
> 
> We stayed at BLT for the marathon weekend and had a great time.  However, my DDiL told me this regarding the ME trip to BLT.  The first stop was at VWL, and DGS (6) got so excited.  He looked at her and said " Great! this is my favorte place on earth!"What a great kid they are raising!!!
> !



*I'll say!!!! * great job Mom and Dad




Muushka said:


> Oops, forgot to mention
> 
> Anyone going on vacation, can you add yourself to this post??  I'll start!
> 
> (It was very difficult to post while away, and I read it all, but too many pages to go back to!)
> 
> Dec
> 
> Muushka 5-11 VWL



Sorry Muushka Stupid question here....but how do you add to an existing post ??


----------



## Muushka

Muushka said:


> Oops, forgot to mention
> 
> Anyone going on vacation, can you add yourself to this post??  I'll start!
> 
> (It was very difficult to post while away, and I read it all, but too many pages to go back to!)
> 
> Dec
> 
> Muushka 5-11 VWL
> *wildernessDad 12/6 - 12/12 VWL
> wildernessDad 12/12 - 12/17 AKV*





tea pot said:


> *I'll say!!!! * great job Mom and Dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sorry Muushka Stupid question here....but how do you add to an existing post ??*



I quoted myself and added WD!
Or just post now and I'll find it easy-peasy.


----------



## tea pot

Thanks Muush

2010 Trips
May 2-9 BWV 
Dec 5-12 VWL 

Just booked ADR's for May today


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Thanks Muush
> 
> 2010 Trips
> May 2-9 BWV
> Dec 5-12 VWL
> 
> Just booked ADR's for May today



Gotcha!  Looks like a fun time in Dec so far!!!!


----------



## DVCGeek

My parents decided to waitlist a VWL studio yesterday in place of their 3 nights @ AKV Feb. 8-11th (the night of the 10th wasn't available at VWL).  Well, it came through *today*!    Holy pixie dust - less than 24 hours!!!  :  So they are happy campers at the moment and are really looking forward to their first stay in villas side of our beloved Lodge (I believe they've done 14 stays in the hotel side over the years...).  

In other news, I am *WAY* behind on this thread and most other stuff on the DIS that I try and follow; sorry if I've missed anything important.  Maybe I'll be able to catch up at some point, or at a minimum I hope to start staying current on a go-forward basis again soon.


----------



## Muushka

DVCGeek said:


> My parents decided to waitlist a VWL studio yesterday in place of their 3 nights @ AKV Feb. 8-11th (the night of the 10th wasn't available at VWL).  Well, it came through *today*!    Holy pixie dust - less than 24 hours!!!  :  So they are happy campers at the moment and are really looking forward to their first stay in villas side of our beloved Lodge (I believe they've done 14 stays in the hotel side over the years...).
> 
> In other news, I am *WAY* behind on this thread and most other stuff on the DIS that I try and follow; sorry if I've missed anything important.  Maybe I'll be able to catch up at some point, or at a minimum I hope to start staying current on a go-forward basis again soon.



Congrats to the parents!  I hope their stay there is extra magical!

No worry.....no quizzes about the past.  



So, does anyone know what today is??????

*Blossomz's Birthday!!!

Happy Birthday Blossomz!!!*


----------



## TammyNC

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning to all our Groupie friends!
> Our son is home from Iraq/Hawaii and will be here for the next 2+ weeks.
> I know the time will pass much too quickly. We need to enjoy him as much as we can. It is very likely he'll not be back to Ohio for well over a year.
> He's engaged  - yep, read it on Facebook  No definite plans as yet. With a little pixie dust, his fiance may join him here next week so she can become acquainted with the family.
> 
> *Bobbi*, one can never have too many VWL points!
> 
> *RCharnay*, Many thanks for those beautiful pictures! We love pictures!



WOW, another wedding in the future...congratulations (maybe the mints will match their colors). So glad your son is home visiting, enjoy the time!!



Muushka said:


> Hello all, got back last night.  Had a good time, but I sure did miss Mr Muush.  That is the looooooongest time I have ever been away.
> 
> Best wishes to our Groupie job seekers.  Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Congrats to DiznyDi/Dad!  Another wedding!!!  I hope the time with your son is a very special one.
> And as I have said many times (I don't think there is a 'too many times' for this)....please thank him for his service to our country.  Words cannot express our gratitude.



Glad you made it back and I bet Mr. Muush missed you just as much!!

I don't have our trip dates in front of me, I'll let JT re-post those.

JT should be posting tonight or in the morning...our internet has been down since yesterday afternoon and just has been fixed. I know he missed posting this morning.

Off to get dinner going. Have a great evening!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

OK - I just copied this down and will add to it....I've been a busy little bookie!  

Muushka 5-11 VWL
wildernessDad 12/6 - 12/12 VWL
wildernessDad 12/12 - 12/17 AKV

*kat4disney 2/4-2/6 BLT
kat4disney 4/24-4/30 BWV
kat4disney 6/8-6/12 GCV (my birthday trip!)
kat4disney 12/5-12/12 BLT*

Feb was a last minute addition once I decided to go to a conference in Tampa.  Can't pass up an opportunity to hit WDW if I've traveled all that way!  It may end up cancelling the Apr. trip though but for now I'm still trying to make that go.


----------



## eliza61

Every once in a while some thing happens in my life that makes me laugh.  Real life can be more entertainment than any sitcom...

4 months prior to Rizzo leaving for college we had the basic "facts of life" conversation again.  It pretty much entailed me on my knees threatening, begging and pleading for him not to "you know what" until he was graduated from college, 30 and married.  In that order   If I had only known....

Today was my dad's 86th birthday, I went up to NY for a birthday lunch for him.  The usual suspects (my siblings) were there along with 2 "lady friends" of his, Ms. Hernandez and Ms. Green.  As I was heading out the door to start home, my dad pulls me aside and says.

"_Bebe, you don't have to worry,  me and Ms. Green are strictly platonic"_ 

Happy Birthday Dad, now I have to go have that image surgically burned from my brain.


PS.  Welcome back Muushka!!


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Every once in a while some thing happens in my life that makes me laugh.  Real life can be more entertainment than any sitcom...
> 
> 4 months prior to Rizzo leaving for college we had the basic "facts of life" conversation again.  It pretty much entailed me on my knees threatening, begging and pleading for him not to "you know what" until he was graduated from college, 30 and married.  In that order   If I had only known....
> 
> Today was my dad's 86th birthday, I went up to NY for a birthday lunch for him.  The usual suspects (my siblings) were there along with 2 "lady friends" of his, Ms. Hernandez and Ms. Green.  As I was heading out the door to start home, my dad pulls me aside and says.
> 
> "_Bebe, you don't have to worry,  me and Ms. Green are strictly platonic"_
> 
> Happy Birthday Dad, now I have to go have that image surgically burned from my brain.
> 
> 
> PS.  Welcome back Muushka!!



OMG Eliza I just choked on my wine!  

Muushka - I think you still have my dates, but just in case.  March 11-16 @ BCV.  Nothing else to add, at least for now.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> OK - I just copied this down and will add to it....I've been a busy little bookie!
> 
> Muushka 5-11 VWL
> wildernessDad 12/6 - 12/12 VWL
> wildernessDad 12/12 - 12/17 AKV
> 
> *kat4disney 2/4-2/6 BLT
> kat4disney 4/24-4/30 BWV
> kat4disney 6/8-6/12 GCV (my birthday trip!)
> kat4disney 12/5-12/12 BLT*
> 
> Feb was a last minute addition once I decided to go to a conference in Tampa.  Can't pass up an opportunity to hit WDW if I've traveled all that way!  It may end up cancelling the Apr. trip though but for now I'm still trying to make that go.



You have been busy!!!  Party over at BLT for the Groupies in Dec!!!!



eliza61 said:


> Every once in a while some thing happens in my life that makes me laugh.  Real life can be more entertainment than any sitcom...
> 
> 4 months prior to Rizzo leaving for college we had the basic "facts of life" conversation again.  It pretty much entailed me on my knees threatening, begging and pleading for him not to "you know what" until he was graduated from college, 30 and married.  In that order   If I had only known....
> 
> Today was my dad's 86th birthday, I went up to NY for a birthday lunch for him.  The usual suspects (my siblings) were there along with 2 "lady friends" of his, Ms. Hernandez and Ms. Green.  As I was heading out the door to start home, my dad pulls me aside and says.
> 
> "_Bebe, you don't have to worry,  me and Ms. Green are strictly platonic"_
> 
> Happy Birthday Dad, now I have to go have that image surgically burned from my brain.
> 
> 
> PS.  Welcome back Muushka!!



Thanks and Once again....



horselover said:


> OMG Eliza I just choked on my wine!
> 
> Muushka - I think you still have my dates, but just in case.  March 11-16 @ BCV.  Nothing else to add, at least for now.



Thanks, got it!


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone!  Have been soooo busy lately and needed some "lodge" to bring me to a state of serenity!

Muush...thanks so much for the birthday wishes!  

Sounds like there has been some really good news from all of the posts I've read!  LOVE all of the photos of our lodge!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Hi everyone!  Have been soooo busy lately and needed some "lodge" to bring me to a state of serenity!
> 
> Muush...thanks so much for the birthday wishes!
> 
> Sounds like there has been some really good news from all of the posts I've read!  LOVE all of the photos of our lodge!



Hey birthday girl, enjoy your day!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Oops, forgot to mention
> 
> Anyone going on vacation, can you add yourself to this post??  I'll start!
> 
> (It was very difficult to post while away, and I read it all, but too many pages to go back to!)
> 
> Dec
> 
> Muushka 5-11 VWL



VWL(is there any other place)
Nov. 28- Dec.10


----------



## jimmytammy

Keeping fingers crossed for that job!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> You have been busy!!!  Party over at BLT for the Groupies in Dec!!!!



I'm all for that if it's allowed for the Groupies!  Got a 2BR MK view so there's a bit of room or depending on what the TOWL rules are "my" party could head up there!  

*Eliza* - I don't know what I would have done if either of my parents ever said that to me.   

Happy BD *blossomz*!!!  

Off to play with my Christmas present that just arrived - a 70-400mm camera lens!  When we stay in the MK room I'm going to be taking close ups of everyone walking around that castle!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hope the next 2 weeks dragggggssssss for you folks.  Enjoy your time with your DS, and tell him how much we appreciate his service to our country.  We will be forever indebted to him.  And tell him congrats as well


----------



## jimmytammy

I spoke with Stan and his "sweetie" last night.  They had a wonderful, relaxing Christmas as they didnt have to rush from thier kids to get back home to have to go to work.

I gave Carolyn some direction on how to find us here so keeping fingers crossed they will join us soon.  I told them there are many of us here who love to have them join us, and many they already know.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Welcome back Muushka.

I found my post and used the old copy & paste
"Muushka- We have cancelled the February trip to HHI. We were going to visit my MIL who was planning to spend part of the winter in nearby Savannah, GA but changed her plans and is currently in New Orleans. 

I decided to use those points in a few weeks for my annual softball tournament trip to the Wide World (ESPN now?) of Sports. You can add me to the trip list for 1/20-25 SSR. We are also arriving a day early for our April trip and staying one night at Boardwalk 4/3, before moving to BLT which you already have on the list."


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> VWL(is there any other place)
> Nov. 28- Dec.10



Nope, there is not!  Gotcha



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm all for that if it's allowed for the Groupies!  Got a 2BR MK view so there's a bit of room or depending on what the TOWL rules are "my" party could head up there!
> 
> *Eliza* - I don't know what I would have done if either of my parents ever said that to me.
> 
> Happy BD *blossomz*!!!
> 
> Off to play with my Christmas present that just arrived - a 70-400mm camera lens!  When we stay in the MK room I'm going to be taking close ups of everyone walking around that castle!!



Thanks K4, we will bring the hors divers! (spelled the way Fred Sanford pronounced them!)

Enjoy that lens, you rock!!



jimmytammy said:


> I spoke with Stan and his "sweetie" last night.  They had a wonderful, relaxing Christmas as they didnt have to rush from thier kids to get back home to have to go to work.
> 
> I gave Carolyn some direction on how to find us here so keeping fingers crossed they will join us soon.  I told them there are many of us here who love to have them join us, and many they already know.



How cool would that be if they joined us!



DisneyNutzy said:


> Welcome back Muushka.
> 
> I found my post and used the old copy & paste
> "Muushka- We have cancelled the February trip to HHI. We were going to visit my MIL who was planning to spend part of the winter in nearby Savannah, GA but changed her plans and is currently in New Orleans.
> 
> I decided to use those points in a few weeks for my annual softball tournament trip to the Wide World (ESPN now?) of Sports. You can add me to the trip list for 1/20-25 SSR. We are also arriving a day early for our April trip and staying one night at Boardwalk 4/3, before moving to BLT which you already have on the list."



Thanks DisneyNutzy!  Gotcha!


----------



## tea pot

DVCGeek said:


> In other news, I am *WAY* behind on this thread and most other stuff on the DIS that I try and follow; sorry if I've missed anything important.  Maybe I'll be able to catch up at some point, or at a minimum I hope to start staying current on a go-forward basis again soon.



 Hi DVC Geek  good to hear from you 




eliza61 said:


> Every once in a while some thing happens in my life that makes me laugh.  Real life can be more entertainment than any sitcom...
> 
> 4 months prior to Rizzo leaving for college we had the basic "facts of life" conversation again.  It pretty much entailed me on my knees threatening, begging and pleading for him not to "you know what" until he was graduated from college, 30 and married.  In that order   If I had only known....Today was my dad's 86th birthday, I went up to NY for a birthday lunch for him.  The usual suspects (my siblings) were there along with 2 "lady friends" of his, Ms. Hernandez and Ms. Green.  As I was heading out the door to start home, my dad pulls me aside and says.
> 
> "_Bebe, you don't have to worry,  me and Ms. Green are strictly platonic"_
> 
> Happy Birthday Dad, now I have to go have that image surgically burned from my brain.
> 
> 
> PS.  Welcome back Muushka!!



*eliza* 





blossomz said:


> Hi everyone!  Have been soooo busy lately and needed some "lodge" *to bring me to a state of serenity!*



"SERENITY NOW"!!!!!

Oh and 
*Happy Birthday *


----------



## bobbiwoz

We booked our pre-Christmas VWL stay for December 10 to 14!  We have 2 studios, one for DSis/DCuz.

The family's going on 3 night DCL November 11 to 14.  Pre-cruise stay in a treehouse!

Bobbi


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow, we've been busy little Groupies today!  Must be because Muush is back!

*Welcome Back Muushka!*

Here's our dates: Dec. 2-5 VWL  Dec. 6-11 SSR  We'd just love to meet up with our fellow Groupies. TOWL sounds like a great place to hang out - Thanks Kathy!

*Happy Birthday blossomz* I hope you enjoyed your day celebrating with family and friends!

Many thanks for your kind sentiments for our son. He is quite surprised, impressed really that _"strangers"_ would be so grateful.

And, YES, we still have some of those mints left.  Now if only their wedding colors will be blue and/or green!  Anyone want to guess who may be headed to Hawaii?  Plans are very indefinite at this time.

Thanks Eliza for your story.   Too funny!

It would really be great if Stan and/or Carolyn would join us.  How special that would be.

Good night, all!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> Many thanks for your kind sentiments for our son. He is quite surprised, impressed really that _"strangers"_ would be so grateful.
> 
> And, YES, we still have some of those mints left.  Now if only their wedding colors will be blue and/or green!  Anyone want to guess who may be headed to Hawaii?  Plans are very indefinite at this time.



So glad you're getting to spend some time with your son DiznyDi/Dad.  A big heartfelt thanks goes from our family to him as well for everything he is doing.

And Hawaii!  DH and I were "Mauied" there!    Blue or green would be excellent colors for a tropical setting.    Congrats to the couple!


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for all the birthday pixiedist!!  Would love to see Stan and Carolyn join in!  How great would that be?!


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> Thanks for all the birthday pixiedist!!  Would love to see Stan and Carolyn join in!  How great would that be?!



AAAAAGH!!  I missed Blossomz birthday!!  10 lashes with a limp pixie wand for me.

Hope your day was Magical Blossomz,  Happy, happy Belated.


----------



## horselover

Forgot to say yesterday

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLOSSOMZ! 


*Teapot *- warning off topic!  Since you are also a BCV gal - I heard there is some kind of short cut path at BCV to Epcot.  Not that the walk is all that long going out the front door, but short cuts are always nice.  Do you know where it is?


----------



## Muushka

bobbiwoz said:


> We booked our pre-Christmas VWL stay for December 10 to 14!  We have 2 studios, one for DSis/DCuz.
> 
> The family's going on 3 night DCL November 11 to 14.  Pre-cruise stay in a treehouse!
> 
> Bobbi


Got 'em all Bobbi 



DiznyDi said:


> Wow, we've been busy little Groupies today!  Must be because Muush is back!
> 
> *Welcome Back Muushka!*
> 
> Here's our dates: Dec. 2-5 VWL  Dec. 6-11 SSR  We'd just love to meet up with our fellow Groupies. TOWL sounds like a great place to hang out - Thanks Kathy!
> 
> *Happy Birthday blossomz* I hope you enjoyed your day celebrating with family and friends!
> 
> Many thanks for your kind sentiments for our son. He is quite surprised, impressed really that _"strangers"_ would be so grateful.
> 
> And, YES, we still have some of those mints left.  Now if only their wedding colors will be blue and/or green!  Anyone want to guess who may be headed to Hawaii?  Plans are very indefinite at this time.
> 
> Thanks Eliza for your story.   Too funny!
> 
> It would really be great if Stan and/or Carolyn would join us.  How special that would be.
> 
> Good night, all!



Got all of your dates, but there is a gap.  A very important gap.  Which day are you checking out of VWL?  Makes a big difference!  (if it is the 6th, we will be there at the same time for 1 night!)

Oh, and strange, yes, stranger, NO! 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> So glad you're getting to spend some time with your son DiznyDi/Dad.  A big heartfelt thanks goes from our family to him as well for everything he is doing.
> 
> And Hawaii!  DH and I were "Mauied" there!    Blue or green would be excellent colors for a tropical setting.    Congrats to the couple!



Kat, I had just begun my AM coffee and only had a sip.  I had to read your post about 4 times until I finally got it.  You were Mauied there and not mauled there!  Coffee.  I need coffee.


----------



## DiznyDi

We will be at VWL the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th with checkout on the 5th.  Oh, typing this, I see the error..... will be checking into SSR on the 5th.  Not to worry, DDad and I expect to have a car on this trip and will gladly come back to the Lodge at anytime. 

hhmmm Kathy was _mauled_ in Hawaii


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> We will be at VWL the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th with checkout on the 5th.  Oh, typing this, I see the error..... will be checking into SSR on the 5th.  Not to worry, DDad and I expect to have a car on this trip and will gladly come back to the Lodge at anytime.
> 
> hhmmm Kathy was _mauled_ in Hawaii



It's a good news/bad news scenario.  Good news...you have a car!  Bad news....checking out on the 5th.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Kat, I had just begun my AM coffee and only had a sip.  I had to read your post about 4 times until I finally got it.  You were Mauied there and not mauled there!  Coffee.  I need coffee.



No comment on that one!


----------



## tea pot

O T
*Horeselover *
We use a path that follows the last building.
So if you leave the villas from the main door and your walking toward the main building (It's a little courtyard ) on the left there is a an opening with white lattice walls and a couple of benches go through there and follow the path to the end you'll end up on the sidewalk just across from the bridge that goes over to the boardwalk take a Left and in no time you be at the gate.


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> O T
> *Horeselover *
> We use a path that follows the last building.
> So if you leave the villas from the main door and your walking toward the main building (It's a little courtyard ) on the left there is a an opening with white lattice walls and a couple of benches go through there and follow the path to the end you'll end up on the sidewalk just across from the bridge that goes over to the boardwalk take a Left and in no time you be at the gate.



Thank you!


----------



## eliza61

Disney donates $100,000 to Haiti victims

By: The Associated Press | 13 Jan 2010 | 08:39 PM ET Text Size LOS ANGELES - 

_*The Walt Disney Co. said Wednesday it would donate $100,000 to the Red Cross to help earthquake victims in Haiti.

Chief Executive Robert Iger said in a statement, "We hope this donation will help the Red Cross to provide immediate aid and relief to the thousands of people affected by this terrible tragedy*_."

http://www.cnbc.com/id/34851164

Way to go, Mickey!!


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Disney donates $100,000 to Haiti victims
> 
> By: The Associated Press | 13 Jan 2010 | 08:39 PM ET Text Size LOS ANGELES -
> 
> _*The Walt Disney Co. said Wednesday it would donate $100,000 to the Red Cross to help earthquake victims in Haiti.
> 
> Chief Executive Robert Iger said in a statement, "We hope this donation will help the Red Cross to provide immediate aid and relief to the thousands of people affected by this terrible tragedy*_."
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/34851164
> 
> Way to go, Mickey!!



I second that, way to Mickey!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Every once in a while some thing happens in my life that makes me laugh.  Real life can be more entertainment than any sitcom...
> 
> 4 months prior to Rizzo leaving for college we had the basic "facts of life" conversation again.  It pretty much entailed me on my knees threatening, begging and pleading for him not to "you know what" until he was graduated from college, 30 and married.  In that order   If I had only known....
> 
> Today was my dad's 86th birthday, I went up to NY for a birthday lunch for him.  The usual suspects (my siblings) were there along with 2 "lady friends" of his, Ms. Hernandez and Ms. Green.  As I was heading out the door to start home, my dad pulls me aside and says.
> 
> "_Bebe, you don't have to worry,  me and Ms. Green are strictly platonic"_
> 
> Happy Birthday Dad, now I have to go have that image surgically burned from my brain.
> 
> 
> PS.  Welcome back Muushka!!


Your dad must be a hoot!  



eliza61 said:


> Disney donates $100,000 to Haiti victims
> 
> By: The Associated Press | 13 Jan 2010 | 08:39 PM ET Text Size LOS ANGELES -
> 
> _*The Walt Disney Co. said Wednesday it would donate $100,000 to the Red Cross to help earthquake victims in Haiti.
> 
> Chief Executive Robert Iger said in a statement, "We hope this donation will help the Red Cross to provide immediate aid and relief to the thousands of people affected by this terrible tragedy*_."
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/34851164
> 
> Way to go, Mickey!!



That is awesome!  Those people need all the help they can get.


Blossomz - Happy Belated Birthday!!!  Hope you had a great one!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Okay I don't know if i misunderstood something or what but I thought that you could not get one day park hopper passes.  Have I been mistaken about it or did it change?  I have some friends going to DL this week for one day and they were talking about going to both parks.  I thought maybe a park hopper there would make sense but when I checked the WDW site it also showed that you could buy a 1 day park hopper for there.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Okay I don't know if i misunderstood something or what but I thought that you could not get one day park hopper passes.  Have I been mistaken about it or did it change?  I have some friends going to DL this week for one day and they were talking about going to both parks.  I thought maybe a park hopper there would make sense but when I checked the WDW site it also showed that you could buy a 1 day park hopper for there.


You can get a one day hopper. A few years ago while at our annual softball tournament I had a few of the guys buy one day hoppers and we did a 4 park Roller Coaster Marathon.


----------



## Muushka

> Park Hopper Option - Adding the Park Hopper Option lets you come and go as you please through any or all of the four major Walt Disney World theme parks (Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom) for each day of your pass. Extra cost on top of the base-price ticket is a flat rate of $52 ($55.38 with tax). This works out to a bit under $8 per day on a seven-day ticket, but obviously it adds a lot proportionally to the cost of a one-day ticket.



It costs a chunk of change to add to just one day ticket.  If there was any chance of returning, the 7 day, non exp hoppers are not as bad as some of the tickets.


----------



## twokats

I apologize for not being able to post since DD and I returned from WDW in December. 
I loved going at that time of year and it gave Kati and me such a fantastic Mother/Daughter time. 

In what I have had time to catch up on. . . when ya'll were discussing occupations. . . I am an accountant and the office manager for a local church.  So needless to say, I am knee deep in W2's and 1099's right now. 

Also, I made our summer reservation for our family trip (including grandchildren).  We will be there *July 11-17 at VWL*.  I am so happy to be able to share this fabulous lodge with my son and his family.  

To those that have followed our saga with my mother's cancer.  We had another surgery on Jan 6.  It was a precautionary surgery that the pathologist requested.  She did great, but she has a lot of tubes attached now and it is going to be a long slow recovery.  We hope this has bought us a little extra time, since we have found out it is a cancer that is aggresive and is known to return.  

Prayers to everyone's family and friends that have suffered loss, accidents and are job-hunting.  Hope 2010 is a great one for all.


----------



## horselover

twokats said:


> Also, I made our summer reservation for our family trip (including grandchildren).  We will be there *July 11-17 at VWL*.  I am so happy to be able to share this fabulous lodge with my son and his family.
> 
> To those that have followed our saga with my mother's cancer.  We had another surgery on Jan 6.  It was a precautionary surgery that the pathologist requested.  She did great, but she has a lot of tubes attached now and it is going to be a long slow recovery.  We hope this has bought us a little extra time, since we have found out it is a cancer that is aggresive and is known to return.
> 
> Prayers to everyone's family and friends that have suffered loss, accidents and are job-hunting.  Hope 2010 is a great one for all.



Yay for your summer vacation!  

Prayers going out for your mom!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DisneyNutzy said:


> You can get a one day hopper. A few years ago while at our annual softball tournament I had a few of the guys buy one day hoppers and we did a 4 park Roller Coaster Marathon.





Muushka said:


> It costs a chunk of change to add to just one day ticket.  If there was any chance of returning, the 7 day, non exp hoppers are not as bad as some of the tickets.



Thanks!  I don't know why I thought you couldn't do this.  I must have heard wrong or gotten it mixed up with something else.



twokats said:


> I apologize for not being able to post since DD and I returned from WDW in December.
> I loved going at that time of year and it gave Kati and me such a fantastic Mother/Daughter time.
> 
> In what I have had time to catch up on. . . when ya'll were discussing occupations. . . I am an accountant and the office manager for a local church.  So needless to say, I am knee deep in W2's and 1099's right now.
> 
> Also, I made our summer reservation for our family trip (including grandchildren).  We will be there *July 11-17 at VWL*.  I am so happy to be able to share this fabulous lodge with my son and his family.
> 
> To those that have followed our saga with my mother's cancer.  We had another surgery on Jan 6.  It was a precautionary surgery that the pathologist requested.  She did great, but she has a lot of tubes attached now and it is going to be a long slow recovery.  We hope this has bought us a little extra time, since we have found out it is a cancer that is aggresive and is known to return.
> 
> Prayers to everyone's family and friends that have suffered loss, accidents and are job-hunting.  Hope 2010 is a great one for all.



Nice to hear from you!  Glad you had a nice trip.  Prayers going out to your mom.


----------



## TammyNC

twokats said:


> I apologize for not being able to post since DD and I returned from WDW in December.
> I loved going at that time of year and it gave Kati and me such a fantastic Mother/Daughter time.
> 
> In what I have had time to catch up on. . . when ya'll were discussing occupations. . . I am an accountant and the office manager for a local church.  So needless to say, I am knee deep in W2's and 1099's right now.
> 
> Also, I made our summer reservation for our family trip (including grandchildren).  We will be there *July 11-17 at VWL*.  I am so happy to be able to share this fabulous lodge with my son and his family.
> 
> To those that have followed our saga with my mother's cancer.  We had another surgery on Jan 6.  It was a precautionary surgery that the pathologist requested.  She did great, but she has a lot of tubes attached now and it is going to be a long slow recovery.  We hope this has bought us a little extra time, since we have found out it is a cancer that is aggresive and is known to return.
> 
> Prayers to everyone's family and friends that have suffered loss, accidents and are job-hunting.  Hope 2010 is a great one for all.



Sending prayers out for your mom.


----------



## eliza61

Ok Muush,
Finally got our vacation plans finalized.  Feels really weird not have a wdw plan in place but I'm posting just to see my name some where.  I'll probably get more excited closer to the date, but I'm inching to try and squeeze a weekend in at the lodge.

Anyway 5/24- 5/31  Paris/DLP 

E.


----------



## eliza61

twokats said:


> *To those that have followed our saga with my mother's cancer.  We had another surgery on Jan 6.  It was a precautionary surgery that the pathologist requested.  She did great, but she has a lot of tubes attached now and it is going to be a long slow recovery.  We hope this has bought us a little extra time, since we have found out it is a cancer that is aggresive and is known to return.  *
> Prayers to everyone's family and friends that have suffered loss, accidents and are job-hunting.  Hope 2010 is a great one for all.



Got her on the prayer list.


----------



## blossomz

Eliza...Paris is wonderful....but I think you really need to consider booking a trip to WDW!!!  We'll be there in June from the 13th-18th...c'mon along!!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> I apologize for not being able to post since DD and I returned from WDW in December.
> I loved going at that time of year and it gave Kati and me such a fantastic Mother/Daughter time.
> 
> In what I have had time to catch up on. . . when ya'll were discussing occupations. . . I am an accountant and the office manager for a local church.  So needless to say, I am knee deep in W2's and 1099's right now.
> 
> Also, I made our summer reservation for our family trip (including grandchildren).  We will be there *July 11-17 at VWL*.  I am so happy to be able to share this fabulous lodge with my son and his family.
> 
> To those that have followed our saga with my mother's cancer.  We had another surgery on Jan 6.  It was a precautionary surgery that the pathologist requested.  She did great, but she has a lot of tubes attached now and it is going to be a long slow recovery.  We hope this has bought us a little extra time, since we have found out it is a cancer that is aggresive and is known to return.
> 
> Prayers to everyone's family and friends that have suffered loss, accidents and are job-hunting.  Hope 2010 is a great one for all.



Got your dates and prayers for a speedy recovery for your mom.



eliza61 said:


> Ok Muush,
> Finally got our vacation plans finalized.  Feels really weird not have a wdw plan in place but I'm posting just to see my name some where.  I'll probably get more excited closer to the date, but I'm inching to try and squeeze a weekend in at the lodge.
> 
> Anyway 5/24- 5/31  Paris/DLP
> 
> E.



How cool will Paris be????????  Squeeze in a weekend in Dec!!


----------



## Muushka

judgewapner said:


> Fun



Howdy Judge


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Just wanted to say happy weekend groupies.  I have to go back and read a few pages to catch back up.  Was an extra busy week and didn't get much free time on the computer.  Hope everyone is well and warm.


----------



## blossomz

Good Saturday evening to all the groupies!  Hope everyone is feeling a bit warmer now!


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> Good Saturday evening to all the groupies!  Hope everyone is feeling a bit warmer now!



Unfortunately our furnace is broken. B G & E home is on their way now.


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> Unfortunately our furnace is broken. B G & E home is on their way now.



Sorry to hear that WD.          Hope it doesn't cost too much to get it fixed.


----------



## wildernessDad

Furnace is fixed. We have a service and pay monthly for it. It was some corrosion and needed to be cleaned. The pilot light was out. We are now warm again.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Furnace is fixed. We have a service and pay monthly for it. It was some corrosion and needed to be cleaned. The pilot light was out. We are now warm again.



That is good news.  I'm glad it was nothing too expensive.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> Unfortunately our furnace is broken. B G & E home is on their way now.





wildernessDad said:


> Furnace is fixed. We have a service and pay monthly for it. It was some corrosion and needed to be cleaned. The pilot light was out. We are now warm again.



Glad to hear every one is warm and toasty again.  Why is the law of nature such that the furnace will always blow when the temperature hits freezing and the air conditioner will wait until it's 90 F and 80% humidity before it quits.


----------



## blossomz

That's good news WD!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Glad to hear every one is warm and toasty again.  Why is the law of nature such that the furnace will always blow when the temperature hits freezing and the air conditioner will wait until it's 90 F and 80% humidity before it quits.



Murphy's Law is a powerful force not to be trifled with!


----------



## twokats

blossomz said:


> Good Saturday evening to all the groupies!  Hope everyone is feeling a bit warmer now!



It is finally back to what we are used to around here.  We are actually supposed to get in the 70's for the next couple of days.  That will be heaven!!! 

Hope all are having a good Monday!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

We've been enjoying some pretty nice weather although there was some rain yesterday.  But now we're waiting for The Big One!  Actually the weather people don't have a clue.  DH heard maybe up to 21 inches of rain.  This morning I heard 3 feet of snow up in the mountains and unknown amounts here in the valley.  The scariest was when they said it may be similar to 2005.  That was the year our dogs were walking out of their dog run and I was getting concerned that the horses would also!  

How many points would it take to stay at the lodge from Dec-March?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> It is finally back to what we are used to around here.  We are actually supposed to get in the 70's for the next couple of days.  That will be heaven!!!
> 
> Hope all are having a good Monday!



This is me being green with jealousy.


----------



## horselover

twokats said:


> It is finally back to what we are used to around here.  We are actually supposed to get in the 70's for the next couple of days.  That will be heaven!!!
> 
> Hope all are having a good Monday!



It's making me green with jealousy too!  We had snow, sleet, & slush overnight & today.  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> We've been enjoying some pretty nice weather although there was some rain yesterday.  But now we're waiting for The Big One!  Actually the weather people don't have a clue.  DH heard maybe up to 21 inches of rain.  This morning I heard 3 feet of snow up in the mountains and unknown amounts here in the valley.  The scariest was when they said it may be similar to 2005.  That was the year our dogs were walking out of their dog run and I was getting concerned that the horses would also!
> 
> How many points would it take to stay at the lodge from Dec-March?



Oh dear!   I hope all is well & the weather is not as bad as they expect.

We did our Disney Give a Day of service today. It was great. Just so happened to work out that it was at the middle school in the town where I'm a crossing guard. It was the MLK day of giving event. The whole family participated (minus the dog of course!). We made dog toys for the local animal shelter, activity books for homeless children, fleece blankets for a local charity called Cradles to Crayons, care packages for cancer patients & then I went to give blood (DH did other activities with the boys while I did this). I've given blood many times before but today for some reason it really drained me. I felt fine after, but I've never given blood so fast. I filled my bag in 4 1/2 min. The nurse was surprised. I had to take a nap this afternoon because I just could not keep my eyes open. While I was sitting at the table after drinking juice & eating a snack another donor passed out cold. One minute she was fine the next week she was slidding out of her chair & landed face 1st on the floor. Very scary. It took them a few minutes to revive her, but she was ok. All & all a really good day.


----------



## Muushka

Poor HL!  So good of you to donate, hope you feel better soon.

Reminds me, I forgot to say what I did for a living.  I am/was? a medical technologist.  Yup, body fluid analysis .  I have worked for a blood bank (where we screened donor blood for diseases), private labs, state newborn screening and doc offices.  

We finally warmed up also.  It got up to 70 yesterday!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

I couldn't beleive it . . .this thread was at the bottom of page one, just ready to flip over to page 2! 

Took the day off and took DS (home from Hawaii for a few weeks - block leave), DD (no SIL) and DiznyDi shopping and to have some family time.  Sounds like another wedding coming up sooner than we thought!

Good thing I still have mints . . . .


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> We did our Disney Give a Day of service today. It was great. Just so happened to work out that it was at the middle school in the town where I'm a crossing guard. It was the MLK day of giving event. The whole family participated (minus the dog of course!). We made dog toys for the local animal shelter, activity books for homeless children, fleece blankets for a local charity called Cradles to Crayons, care packages for cancer patients & then I went to give blood (DH did other activities with the boys while I did this). I've given blood many times before but today for some reason it really drained me. I felt fine after, but I've never given blood so fast. I filled my bag in 4 1/2 min. The nurse was surprised. I had to take a nap this afternoon because I just could not keep my eyes open. While I was sitting at the table after drinking juice & eating a snack another donor passed out cold. One minute she was fine the next week she was slidding out of her chair & landed face 1st on the floor. Very scary. It took them a few minutes to revive her, but she was ok. All & all a really good day.


That is great that you got to do that.  Oh that poor woman that passed out!  That is my fear.  I gave blood once and had a hard time afterward.  Felt really dizzy and felt bad the rest of the day.



Dizny Dad said:


> Good thing I still have mints . . . .


----------



## stopher1

So we checked in to the Lodge tonight, and all I can say is WOW.  I knew it would be wonderful, but wow.  I'm loving this.  Wish we had more nights to stay here for this trip, but thankfully we'll be back in March.  We're on the 5th floor.  Didn't arrive over here til after dark - can't wait to explore in the a.m.!


----------



## horselover

stopher1 said:


> So we checked in to the Lodge tonight, and all I can say is WOW.  I knew it would be wonderful, but wow.  I'm loving this.  Wish we had more nights to stay here for this trip, but thankfully we'll be back in March.  We're on the 5th floor.  Didn't arrive over here til after dark - can't wait to explore in the a.m.!



Yay another convert!  Have a great trip & have exploring all those nooks & crannies WL/VWL have to offer!


----------



## Muushka

Stopher1, so glad you are enjoying our beloved.  Have you found the Mickey Mouse in the VWL lobby?  He is so cute.


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> Ok Muush,
> Finally got our vacation plans finalized.  Feels really weird not have a wdw plan in place but I'm posting just to see my name some where.  I'll probably get more excited closer to the date, but I'm inching to try and squeeze a weekend in at the lodge.
> 
> Anyway 5/24- 5/31  Paris/DLP
> 
> E.



Hey there Groupies!
Gosh, this working thing gets in the way - not enough time to stay current on the board!

*Eliza* - way cool going to Paris.  Our FP at Merrill Lynch went two years ago with his family - and went to DP - and said it was great.  He and his family have since bought into DVC (gotta love the referral perk!).

*Muushka* - didn't check to see if you got our trip for December. We're going Dec 2 - 10th!  Trying to talk Bob's Mom and my brother into going. We've got rooms booked for them (studios, and us in a 1 bedroom) - but they haven't let us know yet if they're going.  I hope they figure it out soon! ( mean seriously, free accomodations and they can't make a decision?)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

stopher1 said:


> So we checked in to the Lodge tonight, and all I can say is WOW.  I knew it would be wonderful, but wow.  I'm loving this.  Wish we had more nights to stay here for this trip, but thankfully we'll be back in March.  We're on the 5th floor.  Didn't arrive over here til after dark - can't wait to explore in the a.m.!


Glad to hear you are loving our home!  Hope you have a great time!



Happydinks said:


> Hey there Groupies!
> Gosh, this working thing gets in the way - not enough time to stay current on the board!


  Hi HD!  Good to hear from you!  Hope everything is going well for you.  How are the furbabies?


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> Hey there Groupies!
> Gosh, this working thing gets in the way - not enough time to stay current on the board!
> 
> *Eliza* - way cool going to Paris.  Our FP at Merrill Lynch went two years ago with his family - and went to DP - and said it was great.  He and his family have since bought into DVC (gotta love the referral perk!).
> 
> *Muushka* - didn't check to see if you got our trip for December. We're going Dec 2 - 10th!  Trying to talk Bob's Mom and my brother into going. We've got rooms booked for them (studios, and us in a 1 bedroom) - but they haven't let us know yet if they're going.  I hope they figure it out soon! ( mean seriously, free accomodations and they can't make a decision?)



So, can I assume that you will be staying at VWL??? 

I finally get to meet HD!!


----------



## twokats

Disney loving Iowan said:


> This is me being green with jealousy.





horselover said:


> It's making me green with jealousy too!  We had snow, sleet, & slush overnight & today.



Does it make ya'll feel better that we had major rain today.  (even though it was still in the 70's)  



Dizny Dad said:


> Good thing I still have mints . . . .



They were good mints!!!  



Muushka said:


> We finally warmed up also.  It got up to 70 yesterday!!!



Glad somebody else got to 70.  It always makes me feel guilt when so many have so much snow.  But that is the reason I love Texas!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Good evening Groupies!  What a day I've had - really, what a week.  I'm in a hotel in Davis, CA with my furbaby Jammer (the Corgi in my avatar).  We're off to UC Davis tomorrow for them to have a look at taking care of an almost 2" size stone in his bladder that was discovered on Monday.  Also more stones along the urinary tract that if they move and block things up would mean emergency surgery.  Serious stuff and I'm working hard not to totally freak out over this.  My vet didn't have the equipment to best handle things if traditional ways didn't work so we decided to bring him to the training hospital.  Jammer and I traveled over the Sierra's in a snow storm today.  We made it 1 hour up Interstate 80 and were turned around.  Headed south to another pass that was still open but it added on over 2 more hours plus the slow going in the snow.  After 7 hours (a trip that normally would be 2.5 hours) we made it and are snug in our hotel for the night.

I know there are quite a few animal lovers on this thread and any good thoughts you can send our way tomorrow that my heart dog gets thru this would be appreciated.


----------



## eliza61

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know there are quite a few animal lovers on this thread and any good thoughts you can send our way tomorrow that my heart dog gets thru this would be appreciated.



 You got it Kathy,
Get well soon Jammer!!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good evening Groupies!  What a day I've had - really, what a week.  I'm in a hotel in Davis, CA with my furbaby Jammer (the Corgi in my avatar).  We're off to UC Davis tomorrow for them to have a look at taking care of an almost 2" size stone in his bladder that was discovered on Monday.  Also more stones along the urinary tract that if they move and block things up would mean emergency surgery.  Serious stuff and I'm working hard not to totally freak out over this.  My vet didn't have the equipment to best handle things if traditional ways didn't work so we decided to bring him to the training hospital.  Jammer and I traveled over the Sierra's in a snow storm today.  We made it 1 hour up Interstate 80 and were turned around.  Headed south to another pass that was still open but it added on over 2 more hours plus the slow going in the snow.  After 7 hours (a trip that normally would be 2.5 hours) we made it and are snug in our hotel for the night.
> 
> I know there are quite a few animal lovers on this thread and any good thoughts you can send our way tomorrow that my heart dog gets thru this would be appreciated.



Oh poor Jammer (and Kathy too)!      Definitely sending good thoughts your way.   

Feeling a bit depressed this morning, but not as much as DH.  He didn't get that job he interviewed for last week.  I don't get these companies.   
DH said it was a really good interview & the president told him at the end of it he wanted him to come back for a 2nd interview & meet someone else.   Then today he gets an email saying they are pursuing other candidates.         Why bother telling him you want him to come back then?           Guess I'm just going to stop talking about it because every time I do I feel like I'm jinxing it.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good evening Groupies!  What a day I've had - really, what a week.  I'm in a hotel in Davis, CA with my furbaby Jammer (the Corgi in my avatar).  We're off to UC Davis tomorrow for them to have a look at taking care of an almost 2" size stone in his bladder that was discovered on Monday.  Also more stones along the urinary tract that if they move and block things up would mean emergency surgery.  Serious stuff and I'm working hard not to totally freak out over this.  My vet didn't have the equipment to best handle things if traditional ways didn't work so we decided to bring him to the training hospital.  Jammer and I traveled over the Sierra's in a snow storm today.  We made it 1 hour up Interstate 80 and were turned around.  Headed south to another pass that was still open but it added on over 2 more hours plus the slow going in the snow.  After 7 hours (a trip that normally would be 2.5 hours) we made it and are snug in our hotel for the night.
> 
> I know there are quite a few animal lovers on this thread and any good thoughts you can send our way tomorrow that my heart dog gets thru this would be appreciated.



Poor Jammer.  I can't imagine the pain.  I hope that the animal hospital will perform some extraordinary  medical miracles.



horselover said:


> Oh poor Jammer (and Kathy too)!      Definitely sending good thoughts your way.
> 
> Feeling a bit depressed this morning, but not as much as DH.  He didn't get that job he interviewed for last week.  I don't get these companies.
> DH said it was a really good interview & the president told him at the end of it he wanted him to come back for a 2nd interview & meet someone else.   Then today he gets an email saying they are pursuing other candidates.         Why bother telling him you want him to come back then?           Guess I'm just going to stop talking about it because every time I do I feel like I'm jinxing it.



I'm sorry HL.  I don't understand a lot of things like this.  I also regretted when I posted that I probably had that job that was so interesting.  So I understand the feeling of the jinxing.  

Prayers for Jammer, Kat4 and HL and MR HL.


----------



## Muushka

While I know that there is a lot more out there to be upset over, I just looked at the new point chart for 2011.  I thought 2010 was bad for our weekday use.  2011 is much worse.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Dizny Di and Dad* - So glad you are enjoying the family time. Keeping fingers crossed they choose the right colors for the mints.

*horselover* - So sorry about the job for DH.  That doesn't make any sense.  Don't get discouraged. Praying there is something better for him that will come up soon.

*Kathy* -  for Jammer and you. Stay safe and keep us updated.

*twokats* - I am so happy for the warmer weather too.  I could not live somewhere that was so freezing cold all the time!  I have never been so cold as we were a few weeks ago.

*Muushka* - we are just looking at points for 2011 too and feel your pain!

*stopher1* - need pictures!  Enjoy!


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good evening Groupies!  What a day I've had - really, what a week.  I'm in a hotel in Davis, CA with my furbaby Jammer (the Corgi in my avatar).  We're off to UC Davis tomorrow for them to have a look at taking care of an almost 2" size stone in his bladder that was discovered on Monday.  Also more stones along the urinary tract that if they move and block things up would mean emergency surgery.  Serious stuff and I'm working hard not to totally freak out over this.  My vet didn't have the equipment to best handle things if traditional ways didn't work so we decided to bring him to the training hospital.  Jammer and I traveled over the Sierra's in a snow storm today.  We made it 1 hour up Interstate 80 and were turned around.  Headed south to another pass that was still open but it added on over 2 more hours plus the slow going in the snow.  After 7 hours (a trip that normally would be 2.5 hours) we made it and are snug in our hotel for the night.
> 
> I know there are quite a few animal lovers on this thread and any good thoughts you can send our way tomorrow that my heart dog gets thru this would be appreciated.


What we do for our beloved furry family- I'd do the same thing.  Snow storm or not.

Good luck to Jammer!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Thursday Groupies  *



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good evening Groupies!  What a day I've had - really, what a week.  I'm in a hotel in Davis, CA with my furbaby Jammer (the Corgi in my avatar).  We're off to UC Davis tomorrow for them to have a look at taking care of an almost 2" size stone in his bladder that was discovered on Monday.  Also more stones along the urinary tract that if they move and block things up would mean emergency surgery.  Serious stuff and I'm working hard not to totally freak out over this.  My vet didn't have the equipment to best handle things if traditional ways didn't work so we decided to bring him to the training hospital.  Jammer and I traveled over the Sierra's in a snow storm today.  We made it 1 hour up Interstate 80 and were turned around.  Headed south to another pass that was still open but it added on over 2 more hours plus the slow going in the snow.  After 7 hours (a trip that normally would be 2.5 hours) we made it and are snug in our hotel for the
> night.
> 
> I know there are quite a few animal lovers on this thread and any good thoughts you can send our way tomorrow that my heart dog gets thru this would be appreciated.



*Oh** Kathy*,  You and Jammer are in my prayers. We animal lovers  know that our pets do truly have our hearts.  




horselover said:


> Oh poor Jammer (and Kathy too)!      Definitely sending good thoughts your way.
> 
> Feeling a bit depressed this morning, but not as much as DH.  He didn't get that job he interviewed for last week.  I don't get these companies.
> DH said it was a really good interview & the president told him at the end of it he wanted him to come back for a 2nd interview & meet someone else.   Then today he gets an email saying they are pursuing other candidates.         Why bother telling him you want him to come back then?           Guess I'm just going to stop talking about it because every time I do I feel like I'm jinxing it.



*Horselover* so sorry for your disappointment tell DH that he is in our thoughts and prayers. 



Muushka said:


> While I know that there is a lot more out there to be upset over, I just looked at the new point chart for 2011.  I thought 2010 was bad for our weekday use.  2011 is much worse.



*Muushka* has there been another change in point allocation???


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> Oh poor Jammer (and Kathy too)!      Definitely sending good thoughts your way.
> 
> Feeling a bit depressed this morning, but not as much as DH.  He didn't get that job he interviewed for last week.  I don't get these companies.
> DH said it was a really good interview & the president told him at the end of it he wanted him to come back for a 2nd interview & meet someone else.   Then today he gets an email saying they are pursuing other candidates.         Why bother telling him you want him to come back then?           Guess I'm just going to stop talking about it because every time I do I feel like I'm jinxing it.



I'm so sorry to hear about the job.  It's the way of the world right now.  I'm in outplacement with people who have been there awhile and the stories I am hearing are enough to curl your toes.  So many have ended up in 2nd or 3rd place after interviews, so close but not close enough to get the job.

I'm joining you in the depressed category today.  I'm actually hiding out here at the DIS rather than work on my job search as I should be doing.  I talked to two headhunters this week who both winced at my compensation from my previous job. One told me he's only seen a job at that level once in the last two years.  The jobs he knows about now are more like half of my old compensation.   I hate this economy.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

oh and I forgot to say "Hi" to happydinks!  

Good to see you!


----------



## Inkmahm

tea pot said:


> *Muushka* has there been another change in point allocation???


Yes, the 2011 point charts are out.

For me, since we always have weekends included in our trips, the changes are overall positive.  Our "normal" three trips for each year will actually be 8 points less in 2011 than in 2010.


----------



## Muushka

Yes TP, new point charts are out.  Read them and weep.



Inkmahm said:


> Yes, the 2011 point charts are out.
> 
> For me, since we always have weekends included in our trips, the changes are overall positive.  Our "normal" three trips for each year will actually be 8 points less in 2011 than in 2010.



For us, we would need to add on another 75 points to vacation like we usually did.  No way are we adding.  Most likely selling.  I am presenting my case to Mr Muush tonight.  

Inkmahm, some of us drive to Disney, thereby eliminating the Fri Sat stays.  
And having bought the points needed based on that.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Yes TP, new point charts are out.  Read them and weep.
> 
> 
> 
> For us, we would need to add on another 75 points to vacation like we usually did.  No way are we adding.  Most likely selling.  I am presenting my case to Mr Muush tonight.
> 
> Inkmahm, some of us drive to Disney, thereby eliminating the Fri Sat stays.
> And having bought the points needed based on that.



I understand that.   But I still think it is more fair to even out the points rather than having points for a Fri or Sat night be double the points for weeknights.  I know that is different than the scenario that was in place when many of us purchased our points.   I still think it is more fair.  JMHO.

edit: I just looked at the list for 2010- you have Dec 5-11 booked at VWL so that is a Sun to Sat.  That same Sun to Sat in 2011 is 75 points more?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good evening Groupies!  What a day I've had - really, what a week.  I'm in a hotel in Davis, CA with my furbaby Jammer (the Corgi in my avatar).  We're off to UC Davis tomorrow for them to have a look at taking care of an almost 2" size stone in his bladder that was discovered on Monday.  Also more stones along the urinary tract that if they move and block things up would mean emergency surgery.  Serious stuff and I'm working hard not to totally freak out over this.  My vet didn't have the equipment to best handle things if traditional ways didn't work so we decided to bring him to the training hospital.  Jammer and I traveled over the Sierra's in a snow storm today.  We made it 1 hour up Interstate 80 and were turned around.  Headed south to another pass that was still open but it added on over 2 more hours plus the slow going in the snow.  After 7 hours (a trip that normally would be 2.5 hours) we made it and are snug in our hotel for the night.
> 
> I know there are quite a few animal lovers on this thread and any good thoughts you can send our way tomorrow that my heart dog gets thru this would be appreciated.



Oh poor you and Jammer!  So glad you made it safe through the storm.  Lots of moose dust coming your way from me and Misa my furbaby.



horselover said:


> Feeling a bit depressed this morning, but not as much as DH.  He didn't get that job he interviewed for last week.  I don't get these companies.
> DH said it was a really good interview & the president told him at the end of it he wanted him to come back for a 2nd interview & meet someone else.   Then today he gets an email saying they are pursuing other candidates.         Why bother telling him you want him to come back then?           Guess I'm just going to stop talking about it because every time I do I feel like I'm jinxing it.


So sorry to hear this HL.  We were really pulling for you.   We will continue to keep you and Mr. HL in our prayers and keep sending moose dust your way.  It has to work eventually!  



Inkmahm said:


> I'm joining you in the depressed category today.  I'm actually hiding out here at the DIS rather than work on my job search as I should be doing.  I talked to two headhunters this week who both winced at my compensation from my previous job. One told me he's only seen a job at that level once in the last two years.  The jobs he knows about now are more like half of my old compensation.   I hate this economy.


Moose dust coming your way too!


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> I understand that.   But I still think it is more fair to even out the points rather than having points for a Fri or Sat night be double the points for weeknights.  I know that is different than the scenario that was in place when many of us purchased our points.   I still think it is more fair.  JMHO.
> 
> edit: I just looked at the list for 2010- you have Dec 5-11 booked at VWL so that is a Sun to Sat.  That same Sun to Sat in 2011 is 75 points more?



Checking up on me, huh?? 

When we bought into DVC our plan was a 1 BR at 22 points a night making it 110 for the 5 nights, twice a year is 220 points.

It is now....oops, 28 (not 30, sorry calculations are a little off) a night so for 10 nights it will be 280 points (sorry, not 300).  So I need 55 points more than what I bought.

While I understand that it is fair (while not to some such as myself), what would have been great is that they figured this out prior to selling it to someone such as myself.  

This is way off topic, I think we better carry this on on the other thread.  Sorry Groupies


----------



## Inkmahm

Sorry, it's the accountant in me.  I automatically reconcile numbers in my head and I couldn't make any combination come out to a 75 point increase.


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> Sorry, it's the accountant in me.  I automatically reconcile numbers in my head and I couldn't make any combination come out to a 75 point increase.



That's because I'm not an accountant and remembered 30 instead of the correct 28!

Plus, I was basing my math on what I actually did in the past, not what we have planned for 2010 (will probably still cancel that one weekend night).


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> That's because I'm not an accountant and remembered 30 instead of the correct 28!
> 
> Plus, I was basing my math on what I actually did in the past, not what we have planned for 2010 (will probably still cancel that one weekend night).



psssst... I wasn't going to point it out but your orig calc should have gotten you to 80 and your revised calc to 60 extra points.  Just in case you do buy more, buy 60 and not 55!


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> psssst... I wasn't going to point it out but your orig calc should have gotten you to 80 and your revised calc to 60 extra points.  Just in case you do buy more, buy 60 and not 55!


Ah, your accounting is correct, but you don't have all the figures.  I own 225 points. 
And don't worry, no addons for this Groupie!

color changed !


----------



## Happydinks

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> oh and I forgot to say "Hi" to happydinks!
> 
> Good to see you!



Right back at you!  Glad to see that time has allowed you to come back too!



horselover said:


> Feeling a bit depressed this morning, but not as much as DH.  He didn't get that job he interviewed for last week........



Really really sorry to hear about this HL.  It is as hard on the employed spouse as it is on the unemployed one.  I know that Bob often had to prop me up over the long time I was out of work - but my disappointments were a heavy burden to him too.  Hang in there - keep being the cheerleader for DH - the right job will come along for him.  Fingers and toes are crossed for him!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good evening Groupies!  What a day I've had - really, what a week. ....I know there are quite a few animal lovers on this thread and any good thoughts you can send our way tomorrow that my heart dog gets thru this would be appreciated.



Here's the prayers for Jammer - and that you all have a safe return trip.  What we won't do for our fur babies (been there).  Keep us posted on his progress.

*DLI * - our "kids" are doing great - we are so blessed to have ended up with the perfect match between the two of them.  They have provided a lot of laughs - especially during our snowstorm with their antics!  Thanks for asking!


----------



## blossomz

So sorry to hear about all of the trials everyone is dealing with. Thank goodness we have a family here to talk with. Please know that our thoughts are with jammed and horselover.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks to all for the good thoughts and prayers for Jammer.    And DLI - thank Misa for me and give her a great big hug on our behalf!   

The hospital agreed with my vet's findings and admitted him right away for a couple more tests and scheduled him for surgery tomorrow.  Oh the look I got when I left him there!    It's the first night he hasn't had me or our other dog around but they did update me that he ate this evening so he may be doing better than I am!    Hopefully everything will go well and if they need to go to lasers that the procedure will work and they don't have to go for more extensive surgery.  I definitely feel like we did the right thing in deciding to bring him down here though and I feel comfortable with the hospital and his Dr's.  Still, I'm not going to be able to relax until he's back with me and even then not until we're thru the healing.  I'm entrenched at the hotel for the duration since it's continued to rain down here and snow up in the mountains.  Not that I'd leave the area anyway!  

HL - so sorry for the disappointment with your DH's interview.  That wasn't a good way for things to go down.  We'll keep hoping that the right thing comes along soon.  

And we're keeping the same thoughts for you Inkmahm.  Hopefully this economy will make a good turn around soon and starting opening up the job markets.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Stopher1*....keep on enjoying the Lodge !  Looking forward to hearing more about your trip. 

*Horselover*....such a let down I'm sure about your dh's job prospect  It did sound promising from what you said.  Fingers crossed and some prayers going out for that light at the end of the tunnel !

*Kathy*...big hugs to you and Jammer !  I hope these vets in CA can help with the stone.  Will they do something like they do with people ?  Lithotripsy ? Where they try to break down the stone and hope it can pass more easily ?  Keep us posted and glad you made it safely through the snow storm.  


Sorry I haven't been on the DIS or our thread as much.....this class I'm taking is eating up most of my free time.  

Maria


----------



## Dizny Dad

Seems DiznyDi and I have dropped off the boards here lately.  Not so.  We do visit frequently, but with DS home for such a short time, we are just on the go.



horselover said:


> . . . .
> 
> Feeling a bit depressed this morning, but not as much as DH.  He didn't get that job he interviewed for last week.  I don't get these companies.
> DH said it was a really good interview & the president told him at the end of it he wanted him to come back for a 2nd interview & meet someone else.   Then today he gets an email saying they are pursuing other candidates.         Why bother telling him you want him to come back then?       . . . .



Horselover - So many are just poor interviewers.  They know people interviewing are looking to improve their situation, so they offer hope in the terms of end of interview comments.  It is easier to say positive things to a stranger before parting.  So sad.  I am placed in the position of interviewing for engineering positions from time to time and learned long ago to stop offering false hope.  Straight talk, straight answers, and discuss the next step in my process has made it easier for both sides (I hope).

Tell Anniversary Guy that we are indeed praying for you both in that He will open a door that is more than you expected.  Look where you least expect.


----------



## horselover

Thanks to all for your support.  Groupies are the best!  

Kathy - continuing to send good thoughts your way for Jammer's surgery today!  



Dizny Dad said:


> Horselover - So many are just poor interviewers.  They know people interviewing are looking to improve their situation, so they offer hope in the terms of end of interview comments.  It is easier to say positive things to a stranger before parting.  So sad.  *I am placed in the position of interviewing for engineering positions from time to time and learned long ago to stop offering false hope.  Straight talk, straight answers, and discuss the next step in my process has made it easier for both sides (I hope).*



I wish more interviewers were like you Rich!  That's the way to do it.  I just don't see the point in leaving people hanging or leading them to believe they have a good shot at landing the job when they really don't.  Better to hear it up front so you can move on to the next opportunity.


----------



## eliza61

maybe a little help from our friends.





And a castle always makes some one feel better.




And if that doesn't work, there's always a naked cowboy.


----------



## stopher1

Here are a few photos from our stay - in no particular order whatsoever.  It is a wonderful place.  I'm so glad we finally experienced it - and yes, we will definitely be back!  Due to some work concerns, I might need to cancel/postpone the trip I've currently got scheduled for DW & my anniversary coming up in March  ...but I'm holding out hope that it will still be able to go on as planned.  I'll know more about that in a couple of weeks.  But for now - I can't wait to get back and include another stay at the Lodge.  



















































I've just gotten up to the the transfer day over to the Lodge in my trip report (link below in my signature) and included a few photos in there as well - with more to come.  As I walked around that beautiful place that horrible little thought began creeping up in my mind...the that is all about what kind of resale contract I might find available to snatch up.  But then of course, I also saw the new points charts last night... adding on is not in our cards right now - but perhaps after DW and I go back again ... who knows, perhaps some day I'll be able to have the Lodge in my signature as well.  I think I'd like that


----------



## stopher1

Here are a few more, again in no particular order


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> maybe a little help from our friends.
> [IMG]http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m260/eliza61nyc/myfavoritebears.jpg
> And a castle always makes some one feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if that doesn't work, there's always a naked cowboy.




*Thanks eliza *I needed that... Well I'm not so sure about the cowboy...Oh what the heck.. 


*stopher1 * Thanks for taking us home    Luv the pictures


----------



## SusanWasHere

I can look at these pics all day!  Well I'm very excited!  I called MS yesterday to book my first trip to the VWL!  We'll be staying Aug 16-20 and then switching to BCV the 20-27th.  I can't wait to stay at the lodge!!!  206 days to go LOL


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks to all for the good thoughts and prayers for Jammer.    And DLI - thank Misa for me and give her a great big hug on our behalf!
> 
> The hospital agreed with my vet's findings and admitted him right away for a couple more tests and scheduled him for surgery tomorrow.  Oh the look I got when I left him there!    It's the first night he hasn't had me or our other dog around but they did update me that he ate this evening so he may be doing better than I am!    Hopefully everything will go well and if they need to go to lasers that the procedure will work and they don't have to go for more extensive surgery.  I definitely feel like we did the right thing in deciding to bring him down here though and I feel comfortable with the hospital and his Dr's.  Still, I'm not going to be able to relax until he's back with me and even then not until we're thru the healing.  I'm entrenched at the hotel for the duration since it's continued to rain down here and snow up in the mountains.  Not that I'd leave the area anyway!


Prayers for Jammer to come through the surgery okay.  You will be on my mind today.  Please let us know how things went.




SusanWasHere said:


> I can look at these pics all day!  Well I'm very excited!  I called MS yesterday to book my first trip to the VWL!  We'll be staying Aug 16-20 and then switching to BCV the 20-27th.  I can't wait to stay at the lodge!!!  206 days to go LOL



How exciting for you!  You will love the Lodge!

Eliza - Oh my word that is so funny.  We actually saw the naked cowboy when we were in NYC a couple of years ago.  Thanks for the humor!


----------



## Muushka

Kat4, I am glad that things are working our for your puppy (and subsequently you!)  Keep us in the loop.

Thanks Eliza, for that pick me up.  Gotta love that cowboy!




SusanWasHere said:


> I can look at these pics all day!  Well I'm very excited!  I called MS yesterday to book my first trip to the VWL!  We'll be staying Aug 16-20 and then switching to BCV the 20-27th.  I can't wait to stay at the lodge!!!  206 days to go LOL



Well SWH (do you mind if I abbreviate you??), you are on the road to what we like to call Mooosie Heaven.

Would you want me to add your trip to the trip page (page 1)?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Stopher thanks for the great pics.  Love the family one!


----------



## horselover

Eliza -    Thanks I needed that!

Stopher - thanks for the great pics.  Always appreciated.   

Susanwashere - Welcome to the groupies!


----------



## SusanWasHere

Muushka said:


> Well SWH (do you mind if I abbreviate you??), you are on the road to what we like to call Mooosie Heaven.
> 
> Would you want me to add your trip to the trip page (page 1)?



Yes!!  Please do!!  I am so excited - as are my parents.  Yesterday when they were here I asked where they wanted to stay and my dad said "Beach Club?".  My mom said "NOOOOO the other one - the really beautiful one."  And my dad and I both knew exactly what she was talking about!!!  I can't wait to eat at Whispering Canyon!  I'm sure it's going to be an amazing trip


----------



## MiaSRN62

*eliza* to the rescue with the Naked Cowboy !!!!

*Stopher1*.....LOVE your pics...........you guys look like you're having fun.  

*Susan*....nice to hear from you !!!!  Lucky you having an Aug trip to VWL planned !   



Maria


----------



## Muushka

Stopher, fabulous pictures!!!

SWH, got you on page 1!


----------



## claire_ont

*Stopher* - great pics thank-you!

*Jammer* - hope you are feeling better soon!  We are keeping our fingers crossed.

*Horselover* - I am so sorry that your husband did not get the job.  My husband was out of work for almost 2 years and finally went back to work this week for 1/2 his previous salary...sigh, but at least he is back to work.  Keep the faith something will come along.

On a happy note, I got my Dec 2010 reservation at VWL. .  We will be at VWL 19 - 29 Dec 2010.   

Claire


----------



## Muushka

claire_ont said:


> *Stopher* - great pics thank-you!
> 
> *Jammer* - hope you are feeling better soon!  We are keeping our fingers crossed.
> 
> *Horselover* - I am so sorry that your husband did not get the job.  My husband was out of work for almost 2 years and finally went back to work this week for 1/2 his previous salary...sigh, but at least he is back to work.  Keep the faith something will come along.
> 
> On a happy note, I got my Dec 2010 reservation at VWL. .  We will be at VWL 19 - 29 Dec 2010.
> 
> Claire



I got your dates on the first page and congrats, it will be a very special Christmas!

Also glad that your husband ( are you and I the only ones who use that word??) is back to work.


----------



## Inkmahm

claire_ont said:


> *Stopher* - great pics thank-you!
> 
> *Jammer* - hope you are feeling better soon!  We are keeping our fingers crossed.
> 
> *Horselover* - I am so sorry that your husband did not get the job.  My husband was out of work for almost 2 years and finally went back to work this week for 1/2 his previous salary...sigh, but at least he is back to work.  Keep the faith something will come along.
> 
> On a happy note, I got my Dec 2010 reservation at VWL. .  We will be at VWL 19 - 29 Dec 2010.
> 
> Claire


 Yikes, two years! Can I ask what kind of work your husband does?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Eliza - thanks for those pictures.  They were just what I needed earlier today!  

Jammer made it thru the surgery and I'm told he's doing very well tonight!    It was another long day.  His procedures started at 9 am this morning when he was put under so they could try and push the stones in his urinary tract back.  That didn't work so they did perform the lithotripsy to break the stones up to push them back.  Then he went to the surgeon to have all the stones removed.  All in all he was under anesthesia for approx 5 hours!  That was much longer than expected and I was a nervous wreck but so far so good.  If things continue to go well thru the night they think I'll be able to take him home tomorrow.  Then there's a lot of healing to do and the fun of keeping an active young dog quiet for 3+ weeks.

Thanks again to everyone for the support and for letting me go all OT.     It helped so much to be able to share.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Jammer made it thru the surgery and I'm told he's doing very well tonight!    It was another long day.  His procedures started at 9 am this morning when he was put under so they could try and push the stones in his urinary tract back.  That didn't work so they did perform the lithotripsy to break the stones up to push them back.  Then he went to the surgeon to have all the stones removed.  All in all he was under anesthesia for approx 5 hours!  That was much longer than expected and I was a nervous wreck but so far so good.  If things continue to go well thru the night they think I'll be able to take him home tomorrow.  Then there's a lot of healing to do and the fun of keeping an active young dog quiet for 3+ weeks.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the support and for letting me go all OT.     It helped so much to be able to share.




Yeah!  That's wonderful news!  Continuing to send good thoughts Jammer's way for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Muushka

I hope Jammer recovers very quickly (and quietly!)


----------



## stopher1

Well groupies we are back home again.  Our stay in the Lodge was wonderful, but entirely too short.  The entire WDW trip was a satisfactory length however.  We're very much looking forward to returning to the Lodge again.  My DW told me last night that the Lodge is now tied with AKV for her favorite WDW resort.  And of the sister resorts, she likes the Lodge better than the Grand Cal... so there you go.  And like my DW, the Lodge is tied for me as well.  I think the overall theme execution at the Lodge is the best of them all at WDW.  You definitely have a couple of true converts in us.   I can't wait to get back and be able to explore more and just enjoy being there.


----------



## blossomz

SusanWasHere said:


> I can look at these pics all day!  Well I'm very excited!  I called MS yesterday to book my first trip to the VWL!  We'll be staying Aug 16-20 and then switching to BCV the 20-27th.  I can't wait to stay at the lodge!!!  206 days to go LOL



Hi!  Are you another siamese cat lover?  I have two...named of course Si and Am!  Glad to see you are a lodge lover as well!!

Thanks everyone for all of those great lodge photos!  Really helps when you are so far out from your next trip home!


----------



## stopher1

I just posted a few more pics of the Lodge in my TR

This link will take you to the last page of it with the most current pics, if you are interested.  There are some on the previous page as well.  And when I get back around to later there will be more...
stopher1's "Triple Whammy" TVH/AKV/VWL Jan 11-22


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Well groupies we are back home again.  Our stay in the Lodge was wonderful, but entirely too short.  The entire WDW trip was a satisfactory length however.  We're very much looking forward to returning to the Lodge again.  My DW told me last night that the Lodge is now tied with AKV for her favorite WDW resort.  And of the sister resorts, she likes the Lodge better than the Grand Cal... so there you go.  And like my DW, the Lodge is tied for me as well.  I think the overall theme execution at the Lodge is the best of them all at WDW.  You definitely have a couple of true converts in us.   I can't wait to get back and be able to explore more and just enjoy being there.



We LOVE converts!   Welcome to the fold.


----------



## claire_ont

Inkmahm said:


> Yikes, two years! Can I ask what kind of work your husband does?



He is ex military and was working with a defence contract.  When the economy went south his contract was ended.  After looking for 4 months, he went back to school for a year and trained in Geographic Information Systems.  That is what he got his job in.  It is good to have some money coming in again...

Claire


----------



## claire_ont

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Eliza - thanks for those pictures.  They were just what I needed earlier today!
> 
> Jammer made it thru the surgery and I'm told he's doing very well tonight!    It was another long day.  His procedures started at 9 am this morning when he was put under so they could try and push the stones in his urinary tract back.  That didn't work so they did perform the lithotripsy to break the stones up to push them back.  Then he went to the surgeon to have all the stones removed.  All in all he was under anesthesia for approx 5 hours!  That was much longer than expected and I was a nervous wreck but so far so good.  If things continue to go well thru the night they think I'll be able to take him home tomorrow.  Then there's a lot of healing to do and the fun of keeping an active young dog quiet for 3+ weeks.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the support and for letting me go all OT.     It helped so much to be able to share.



That is such great news!  I am glad to hear he is doing OK.  We will keep our fingers crossed that he continues to do well.

Claire


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Eliza - thanks for those pictures.  They were just what I needed earlier today!
> 
> Jammer made it thru the surgery and I'm told he's doing very well tonight!    It was another long day.  His procedures started at 9 am this morning when he was put under so they could try and push the stones in his urinary tract back.  That didn't work so they did perform the lithotripsy to break the stones up to push them back.  Then he went to the surgeon to have all the stones removed.  All in all he was under anesthesia for approx 5 hours!  That was much longer than expected and I was a nervous wreck but so far so good.  If things continue to go well thru the night they think I'll be able to take him home tomorrow.  Then there's a lot of healing to do and the fun of keeping an active young dog quiet for 3+ weeks.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the support and for letting me go all OT.     It helped so much to be able to share.



Glad to hear that you are both doing okay!  Hope he will continue to have a good recovery.  Kathy do you know if this is a corgi thing?  Misa had some crystals in her urine last year and now she has to be on special food.  Take care driving home.  I saw some video from the roads you had to drive there on 80 going through the mountains and I can understand why it took you so long to get there.


----------



## Muushka

Heads up!!

*Twokats and Claire_ont...January 25.....Two-fer birthdays in 2 days!!!!*


----------



## blossomz

Sounds like Jammers is on the mend!  Hooray!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just spending the day in the hotel room waiting to see if I get the ok to take Jammer home.  The vet says he still seems to be doing well but he hasn't urinated as well as they would like to see.  Since we're heading a couple hundred miles away and can't easily run him back they're looking for the best signs of recovery before we take off.  I guess I'm waiting for a dog to pee!   

Both times I've spoken to the vet today he says he thinks Jammer is ready to go home.  When they take him out he starts heading right for the parking lot!  He also hasn't eaten but they attribute that more to his wanting to get the heck out of that place!!!  



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Kathy*...big hugs to you and Jammer !  I hope these vets in CA can help with the stone.  Will they do something like they do with people ?  Lithotripsy ? Where they try to break down the stone and hope it can pass more easily ?  Keep us posted and glad you made it safely through the snow storm.
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on the DIS or our thread as much.....this class I'm taking is eating up most of my free time.
> 
> Maria



Hope your class is going well Maria!  As I posted in the update they do perform lithotripsy on dogs and did end up using that on Jammer.  It was the main reason I decided to bring him down to the university b/c my vet does not have the equipment to do that.  Best decision I made since they were not able to push the stones back in their whole form so at my vets it would have meant surgery to get them out of the urinary tract and that is full of complication possibilities.  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Glad to hear that you are both doing okay!  Hope he will continue to have a good recovery.  Kathy do you know if this is a corgi thing?  Misa had some crystals in her urine last year and now she has to be on special food.  Take care driving home.  I saw some video from the roads you had to drive there on 80 going through the mountains and I can understand why it took you so long to get there.



I haven't asked the vet about this Allison but intend to since we have another one at home that has been on the exact same diet - not that different dogs would necessarily be affected the same way.  When I did some research online I also did not run across Corgi's as a breed that is prone to this but I may have our vet check out Tucker since he's actually one who has had PH problems show up in his check-ups.  All around the vets were quite surprised at Jammer having such a severe case at 5 years of age so he may just be one of those special cases.

I believe today was supposed to be the best weather for a drive home but if we have to stay another night we'll just take it slow tomorrow.  When I left home you could see most of our lawn but they've gotten close to a foot while we've been on this adventure.  I'm ready for winter to be over and it's still January!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

eliza61 said:


> maybe a little help from our friends.
> 
> And a castle always makes some one feel better.
> 
> And if that doesn't work, there's always a naked cowboy.


They were all a great pick me up!  Thanks, Eliza.  My parents called last fall from their NY trip and my mother told me about the Naked Cowboy.  I asked if she took a picture and she said "No.  I asked your Daddy & he said NO!"



stopher1 said:


> Here are a few more, again in no particular order


Thanks for the photos!  Glad you had a safe trip and I'm not surprised at all to hear how much you liked the lodge!



SusanWasHere said:


> I can look at these pics all day!  Well I'm very excited!  I called MS yesterday to book my first trip to the VWL!  We'll be staying Aug 16-20 and then switching to BCV the 20-27th.  I can't wait to stay at the lodge!!!  206 days to go LOL


 woo hoo!  



claire_ont said:


> On a happy note, I got my Dec 2010 reservation at VWL. .  We will be at VWL 19 - 29 Dec 2010.
> 
> Claire


Awesome! 


KAT4DISNEY said:


> Jammer made it thru the surgery and I'm told he's doing very well tonight!    It was another long day.  His procedures started at 9 am this morning when he was put under so they could try and push the stones in his urinary tract back.  That didn't work so they did perform the lithotripsy to break the stones up to push them back.  Then he went to the surgeon to have all the stones removed.  All in all he was under anesthesia for approx 5 hours!  That was much longer than expected and I was a nervous wreck but so far so good.  If things continue to go well thru the night they think I'll be able to take him home tomorrow.  Then there's a lot of healing to do and the fun of keeping an active young dog quiet for 3+ weeks.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for the support and for letting me go all OT.     It helped so much to be able to share.


So glad to hear it went well. Have a safe drive.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just spending the day in the hotel room waiting to see if I get the ok to take Jammer home.  The vet says he still seems to be doing well but he hasn't urinated as well as they would like to see.  Since we're heading a couple hundred miles away and can't easily run him back they're looking for the best signs of recovery before we take off.  I guess I'm waiting for a dog to pee!
> 
> Both times I've spoken to the vet today he says he thinks Jammer is ready to go home.  When they take him out he starts heading right for the parking lot!  He also hasn't eaten but they attribute that more to his wanting to get the heck out of that place!!!
> I haven't asked the vet about this Allison but intend to since we have another one at home that has been on the exact same diet - not that different dogs would necessarily be affected the same way.  When I did some research online I also did not run across Corgi's as a breed that is prone to this but I may have our vet check out Tucker since he's actually one who has had PH problems show up in his check-ups.  All around the vets were quite surprised at Jammer having such a severe case at 5 years of age so he may just be one of those special cases.
> 
> I believe today was supposed to be the best weather for a drive home but if we have to stay another night we'll just take it slow tomorrow.  When I left home you could see most of our lawn but they've gotten close to a foot while we've been on this adventure.  I'm ready for winter to be over and it's still January!


I have to commend you for caring so much and doing what you have done for Jammer.  What a good Mommy you are!  Your babies are very lucky to have you!  I wasn't sure if I had ever heard that corgi's were prone to stones but with Misa having those crystals the vet wanted to make sure she was on that special food.  Hopefully Tucker won't have to go through what Jammer has.  I hope Jammer gets starts to pee well and that you can go home soon.  Please be careful getting home!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Claire and Twokats


----------



## Oshawa

We are back from our trip and loved every minute of it.  It was a little cold the first three days we were there but things warmed up as the week went on.  I completed what people were calling "The Dopey".  Was the hardest thing I have ever done in my life.  
One thing though...I am totally in love.  We went to Whispering Canyon for dinner on our second night.  We totally fell in love with the Lodge.  
We did love our stay at Kidani but when we walked into the Lodge it was breath taking.  We walked around the grounds and loved it!!  We are so looking forward to our first stay in October!!


----------



## stopher1

Oshawa said:


> We are back from our trip and loved every minute of it.  It was a little cold the first three days we were there but things warmed up as the week went on.  I completed what people were calling "The Dopey".  Was the hardest thing I have ever done in my life.
> One thing though...I am totally in love.  We went to Whispering Canyon for dinner on our second night.  We totally fell in love with the Lodge.
> We did love our stay at Kidani but *when we walked into the Lodge it was breath taking.  We walked around the grounds and loved it!!  *We are so looking forward to our first stay in October!!



Us too.  We also ate at Whispering Canyon - but for breakfast.  It was very enjoyable.  Each one of us said we definitely want to go back there next time around and try dinner there.


----------



## Oshawa

stopher1 said:


> Us too.  We also ate at Whispering Canyon - but for breakfast.  It was very enjoyable.  Each one of us said we definitely want to go back there next time around and try dinner there.



You have to try the dinner for sure.  It was amazing.  Our boys loved it.  It was a great time and the food was awesome!!
Our boys are excited that we are staying at the Lodge next time because we will be so close to the cafe!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Oshawa...welcome back from your trip !  Great to hear you had fun.....WC is a fun place to eat and it's getting harder and harder to get ADR's there.  I tried when I was there in Dec and nothing was available except for really late dinners---like 9 pm.  

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thought I'd add a few pics from my Dec trip (Dec 12-18).  My little Kodak camera doesn't do well in low-light situations so I apologize for the quality of some of these :




















my daughter Brittany relaxing in the WL lobby....
















ran over to BLT to check out our new "home"....Brittany loved this curved wooden chair.


















Maria


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday Claire and 2Kats!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Love the pics! I haven't made it to our new "BLT" home yet... since I've bought they've changed the points charts THREE times...if they would take a break I'd like to try and get my first stay there....

How did you like BLT?




MiaSRN62 said:


> Thought I'd add a few pics from my Dec trip (Dec 12-18).  My little Kodak camera doesn't do well in low-light situations so I apologize for the quality of some of these :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my daughter Brittany relaxing in the WL lobby....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ran over to BLT to check out our new "home"....Brittany loved this curved wooden chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLAIRE & TWOKATS!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> since I've bought they've changed the points charts THREE times...if they would take a break I'd like to try and get my first stay there....
> 
> How did you like BLT?



Hi BWV Dreamin'.....
I should clarify....we only visited and walked around.  I could not get availability or I would have stayed there for sure !   And yes...they have changed the points 3x !  It's insane !  and they wonder why it gets a bit heated over there on the Allocation thread.  I just had a post of mine removed this morning and received a warning for a "personal attack" on Caren.  Shheeeeshh...yet she is allowed to have her little snide comment left up there ?  Just not fair.  I think alot of us have legit gripes about the allocation and re-allocation...and re-re-allocation..........
thanks for letting me vent.......lol   Glad u liked the pics !

Maria


----------



## Inkmahm

As to BLT, my DH and I stayed there for one night in December after our cruise and we really like it!  We splurged on a one bedroom MK view.  We are going back in April for 3 nights but staying in a Lakeview studio this time.  I actually think all the views there would be fine so we didn't splurge on a MK view again.  It WAS cool though being able to see the castle at night from our bed.  

I really liked the whole BLT resort and I truly didn't think I would  based only on pictures that I'd seen.   The villa was gorgeous and seemed really large to me. The windows are HUGE.  I know some people complain about the parking lot view labeled as MK but I think I just didn't bother to look down, I was too busy looking ahead at the MK itself.


----------



## twinklebug

I was just browsing for some pics and images before off to sleep...
 and what do I see... What is this thread doing down at the bottom of the page?!!! Up Up it goes! 

Well, the weather seems to be warming up in MA a bit... or I'm just finally turning numb to the cold (doubtful).  Can't wait for 9 days of bliss. still debating if I'm going to tell my parents we'll be in the area before we arrive. *evil grin*

Time for some cake!
*Happy B'Day TwoKats! 
Happy B'Day Claire! *​
Kat: I don't see an update, hoping Jammers is doing well and you're just exhausted from a ~long~ drive home.  You're a great mom to do all that for your pup.

Horselover - That job wasn't the right one for your DH yet. Here's hoping the right one comes around soon!  

Hope everyone else is doing well. The week is officially off it's start - I'm wfh tomorrow which is a bonus as I want to try to book Christmas onward at AKV (yea, I'd try for VWL, but unfortunately it's not "home" on paper) Those premier season weekend points are nuts huh? wow.


----------



## eliza61

Today we are celebrating the birthdays of two of Disney's most fantastic guest and WL groupies Extraordinaire.  

Happy Birthday TwoKats and Claire.  Hope you have a magical day!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Twokats and Claire_ont






Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Hope your class is going well Maria! As I posted in the update they do perform lithotripsy on dogs and did end up using that on Jammer.



I only registered for one class for now Kathy...have to get my feet wet and it's going well thanks.  

Glad to hear the lithotripsy was successful with Jammer.  Has he been able to pee ok so far ?  Are you back on the road ?   


Maria


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Oshawa said:


> We are back from our trip and loved every minute of it.  It was a little cold the first three days we were there but things warmed up as the week went on.  I completed what people were calling "The Dopey".  Was the hardest thing I have ever done in my life.
> One thing though...I am totally in love.  We went to Whispering Canyon for dinner on our second night.  We totally fell in love with the Lodge.
> We did love our stay at Kidani but when we walked into the Lodge it was breath taking.  We walked around the grounds and loved it!!  We are so looking forward to our first stay in October!!



Glad to hear this!  

Maria - Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday to Twokats 

Happy Birthday to Claire

Happy Birthday to Twokats and Claire

Happy Birthday to you(s)*


----------



## Muushka

*Congratulations Oshawa, completing the Dopey!!!*

For those of us who are physically fitnesslly challenged, what did this entail?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I have to commend you for caring so much and doing what you have done for Jammer.  What a good Mommy you are!  Your babies are very lucky to have you!  I wasn't sure if I had ever heard that corgi's were prone to stones but with Misa having those crystals the vet wanted to make sure she was on that special food.  Hopefully Tucker won't have to go through what Jammer has.  I hope Jammer gets starts to pee well and that you can go home soon.  Please be careful getting home!



Thanks DLI!  I'm lucky that I was able to do what I could.  Just figure that was the commitment I made when adding them to the family.  FYI - I asked the vet and he said that Corgi's were not a typical breed for this (bulldogs for one seem to be) but he was very curious when I mentioned that our other Corgi as had some things show up in tests .  So far no crystals though.



twinklebug said:


> Kat: I don't see an update, hoping Jammers is doing well and you're just exhausted from a ~long~ drive home.  You're a great mom to do all that for your pup.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. The week is officially off it's start - I'm wfh tomorrow which is a bonus as I want to try to book Christmas onward at AKV (yea, I'd try for VWL, but unfortunately it's not "home" on paper) Those premier season weekend points are nuts huh? wow.





MiaSRN62 said:


> Glad to hear the lithotripsy was successful with Jammer.  Has he been able to pee ok so far ?  Are you back on the road ?
> 
> Maria



The update is Jammer finally peed!     But not until early evening so I didn't get him until 9pm Sat!!  He was a little dopey on the pain meds but glad to see me and dragged me to the truck.  He spent a lot of time telling me about the awful things that happened to him and how he wasn't feeling quite right.  I even ended up sleeping on the hotel floor next to him at the hotel since he kept talking unless I had a hand on him.  I decided I have reached the age that more than a few hours of that will not be done again!  lol  He finally settled down and pain meds knocked him out so we did get some rest.  Made the drive back yesterday thru a little snow storm but nothing bad.  Even managed it in time to watch the Vikings lose a heartbreaker.  

As I feared, keeping him quite is the most difficult.  On a leash at my side or in his kennel at night seems to be about it.  He has always fussed about the kennel if it's not night or we're not all leaving the house so that just gets him more worked up.  Obviously he's feeling much better so I think the healing is going well.  The only thing is he's not eating real well so I hope that changes soon.  He is eating some so I don't think it's a sign of any complications.  Just 7 or so days for the stiches to come out!  Then a couple more weeks to fully heal.  All in all looks good so far and is way better than what I was preparing myself for when we started all of this!!

Thanks again for all the good wishes for us!


*twinklebug* - did you get your room?  Hope so!!

Happy Birthday *Twokats*!!

Happy Birthday *Claire*!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks DLI!  I'm lucky that I was able to do what I could.  Just figure that was the commitment I made when adding them to the family.  FYI - I asked the vet and he said that Corgi's were not a typical breed for this (bulldogs for one seem to be) but he was very curious when I mentioned that our other Corgi as had some things show up in tests .  So far no crystals though.
> The update is Jammer finally peed!     But not until early evening so I didn't get him until 9pm Sat!!  He was a little dopey on the pain meds but glad to see me and dragged me to the truck.  He spent a lot of time telling me about the awful things that happened to him and how he wasn't feeling quite right.  I even ended up sleeping on the hotel floor next to him at the hotel since he kept talking unless I had a hand on him.  I decided I have reached the age that more than a few hours of that will not be done again!  lol  He finally settled down and pain meds knocked him out so we did get some rest.  Made the drive back yesterday thru a little snow storm but nothing bad.  Even managed it in time to watch the Vikings lose a heartbreaker.
> 
> As I feared, keeping him quite is the most difficult.  On a leash at my side or in his kennel at night seems to be about it.  He has always fussed about the kennel if it's not night or we're not all leaving the house so that just gets him more worked up.  Obviously he's feeling much better so I think the healing is going well.  The only thing is he's not eating real well so I hope that changes soon.  He is eating some so I don't think it's a sign of any complications.  Just 7 or so days for the stiches to come out!  Then a couple more weeks to fully heal.  All in all looks good so far and is way better than what I was preparing myself for when we started all of this!!
> 
> Thanks again for all the good wishes for us!



So glad to hear this!Yay Jammer peed!!!  He sounds like he has quite the personality!  Glad it went well and you got home safe.  Thanks for letting me know about what the vet said.  Glad to know thats not a corgi thing.  Good luck keeping him calm and quiet!


----------



## twokats

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Claire and Twokats





blossomz said:


> Happy Birthday Claire and 2Kats!!





horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLAIRE & TWOKATS!!





twinklebug said:


> Time for some cake!
> *Happy B'Day TwoKats!
> Happy B'Day Claire!*​
> Happy Birthday TwoKats and Claire.  Hope you have a magical day!!





MiaSRN62 said:


> Twokats and Claire_ont
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria





Muushka said:


> *Happy Birthday to Twokats
> 
> Happy Birthday to Claire
> 
> Happy Birthday to Twokats and Claire
> 
> Happy Birthday to you(s)*





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy Birthday *Twokats*!!



I thank each and every one of you!!!  It was awesome getting all the birthday wishes from ya'll here on DIS and from family and friends on Facebook.  Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Just wanted to let everyone know we just added Wilderness Lodge Background Music to the broadcast and we do lunch broadcast of lodge background music every day of the week 12pm-1pkm! Check it out. Hope you enjoy.

 Joe


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Just got back from 5 nights at SSR. Not really a Disney trip as most of my time was spent at the ballpark for our softball tournament. I haven't had a chance to catch up yet. What is the general feel on the new point charts? I have not seen them yet.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know we just added Wilderness Lodge Background Music to the broadcast and we do lunch broadcast of lodge background music every day of the week 12pm-1pkm! Check it out. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Joe



Thanks Joe!  We just got a 365 internet radio so we will have to check it out!


----------



## lisah0711

Inkmahm said:


> As to BLT, my DH and I stayed there for one night in December after our cruise and we really like it!  We splurged on a one bedroom MK view.



We loved the rooms at BLT when we went on tour in December.  Almost as good at VWL.  



twinklebug said:


> I'm wfh tomorrow which is a bonus as I want to try to book Christmas onward at AKV (yea, I'd try for VWL, but unfortunately it's not "home" on paper) Those premier season weekend points are nuts huh? wow.



Hope you got the ressies that you wanted!  



eliza61 said:


> Today we are celebrating the birthdays of two of Disney's most fantastic guest and WL groupies Extraordinaire.
> 
> Happy Birthday TwoKats and Claire.  Hope you have a magical day!!



Happy Belated Birthdays, TwoKats and Claire!  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> The update is Jammer finally peed!



Yay, Jammer peed!    Best wishes to you both for a speedy recovery.



DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> Just got back from 5 nights at SSR. Not really a Disney trip as most of my time was spent at the ballpark for our softball tournament. I haven't had a chance to catch up yet. What is the general feel on the new point charts? I have not seen them yet.



You just got back from another WDW trip, you lucky dog?!?  



WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know we just added Wilderness Lodge Background Music to the broadcast and we do lunch broadcast of lodge background music every day of the week 12pm-1pkm! Check it out. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Joe



Thanks!  Will have to check that out!  

Maria, I love the birthday moose!  

Greetings to all the Groupies!    I feel like I can read about our Lodge and post again without that big old lump in my throat since our trip last month.  Seems like a long time ago and a long time until we return in 2011.    But in the meantime, I will enjoy your company and live vicariously through your pictures!


----------



## twinklebug

You know a thread is "home" when everyone's chatting about dogs taking a leak and it all seems perfectly normal. 

Kat: happy he's home - wave a treat (or better yet, human food) in front of his snout, I think he might change his mind about eating 


I booked Dec 26-Jan 1st at AKV. I want to add on 2 nights but don't have enough points - blah... But now I'm wondering if I'd rather cancel and go again in Feb of next year. Breaking up the winter is always good. Or - if I buy more points or borrow from the next year I can do both


----------



## stopher1

twinklebug said:


> You know a thread is "home" when everyone's chatting about dogs taking a leak and it all seems perfectly normal.






A belated Happy Birthday to TwoKats & Claire


----------



## Oshawa

Muushka said:


> *Congratulations Oshawa, completing the Dopey!!!*
> 
> For those of us who are physically fitnesslly challenged, what did this entail?



The Dopey consists of running the 5K, 1/2 marathon and full marathon all in the same weekend.  Was the hardest thing I have ever done but amazing because it was at Disney.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> You know a thread is "home" when everyone's chatting about dogs taking a leak and it all seems perfectly normal.


This is so true!



Oshawa said:


> The Dopey consists of running the 5K, 1/2 marathon and full marathon all in the same weekend.  Was the hardest thing I have ever done but amazing because it was at Disney.



So proud of you Oshawa!  What an accomlishment!


----------



## stopher1

Oshawa said:


> The Dopey consists of running the 5K, 1/2 marathon and full marathon all in the same weekend.  Was the hardest thing I have ever done but amazing because it was at Disney.



That is an amazing accomplishment!  Congrats.  Great job!    I was wondering what the Dopey was!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> You know a thread is "home" when everyone's chatting about dogs taking a leak and it all seems perfectly normal.





Absolutely!  



twinklebug said:


> Kat: happy he's home - wave a treat (or better yet, human food) in front of his snout, I think he might change his mind about eating



That boy - I even tried gravy on the food and he just licked a little off.  I went and got some food samples at the pet store.  Two were rejected but he'll eat the Buffalo flavored (he's a VWL groupie too!).  However.....I have to hand feed most or all of it!   

I may have to change his name to His Royal Highness.  

He is reacting to pain meds though.  It's like he's on a sugar _and_ caffeine high for an hour or two!    We'll be easing him off and see how he does with pain.



twinklebug said:


> I booked Dec 26-Jan 1st at AKV. I want to add on 2 nights but don't have enough points - blah... But now I'm wondering if I'd rather cancel and go again in Feb of next year. Breaking up the winter is always good. Or - if I buy more points or borrow from the next year I can do both



New Years - how fun!  We need to try it one year I think.  When to go, how long to go and how many points to buy -  those are the best decisions to have to make!  



Oshawa said:


> The Dopey consists of running the 5K, 1/2 marathon and full marathon all in the same weekend.  Was the hardest thing I have ever done but amazing because it was at Disney.



Wow Oshawa!  What an outstanding achievement!!!!


----------



## eliza61

Need some opinions guys.  I'm thinking about trying to convince the gang to do New Years 2011 at the world (1/1 is my b-day).  Maybe for a long weekend or 5 days.

Pros:
Get to see the world all decorated.
It's got to be warmer than Jersey.

Cons:
We hate crowds.  I've heard horror stories of July and Christmas being packed.  Now we have gone in July but when the parks got super packed we've always had the option of going back to the resort to swim or hitting a water park.  January we won't have that option.

How do you guys like the world during the Holidays?


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> Need some opinions guys.  . . . . .
> 
> How do you guys like the world during the Holidays?



The Lodge is GREAT during the holidays.  The crowds are indeed a little tedious on the old nerves.  I took a picture of the street at the Osborne lights this past year and it was wall to wall guests!  I wanted to show a few what the croud was like.  But the trade off of seeing the decorations in the parks, and especially at all of the resorts, is worth it.  Yes, it may be too cold to lounge at the pool comfortably, but sitting by the fire in the Lodge, and a few other places in the world, make it happen for us!


----------



## horselover

lisah0711 said:


> Greetings to all the Groupies!    I feel like I can read about our Lodge and post again without that big old lump in my throat since our trip last month.  Seems like a long time ago and a long time until we return in 2011.    But in the meantime, I will enjoy your company and live vicariously through your pictures!



I understand how you feel Lisa.  Although I do have a trip planned in March it's at BCV.  Not that I don't want to stay there because I do, but I do have that little pang of regret in my stomach that I won't be at the Lodge.  I have no idea when we'll get there again.  Maybe sometime in 2011.  Sigh.  I'll have to live vicariously through the pics too.



twinklebug said:


> You know a thread is "home" when everyone's chatting about dogs taking a leak and it all seems perfectly normal.
> 
> You got that right!
> 
> I booked Dec 26-Jan 1st at AKV. I want to add on 2 nights but don't have enough points - blah... But now I'm wondering if I'd rather cancel and go again in Feb of next year. Breaking up the winter is always good. Or - if I buy more points or borrow from the next year I can do both



I'll always vote for the buy more points at VWL if you can afford it!



eliza61 said:


> Need some opinions guys.  I'm thinking about trying to convince the gang to do New Years 2011 at the world (1/1 is my b-day).  Maybe for a long weekend or 5 days.
> 
> Pros:
> Get to see the world all decorated.
> It's got to be warmer than Jersey.
> 
> Cons:
> We hate crowds.  I've heard horror stories of July and Christmas being packed.  Now we have gone in July but when the parks got super packed we've always had the option of going back to the resort to swim or hitting a water park.  January we won't have that option.
> 
> How do you guys like the world during the Holidays?



Hmmm that's a tough one.  We braved the Easter crowds 2 yrs. ago & I swore never again.  On the other hand NYE in the World sounds great & those decorations!       I agree with DiznyDad if you can plan time to just be around the Lodge & not too much park time I'd probably go for it.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies! 
Just a quick hello before I get my day started. I've missed you guys terribly! 

Our DS's fiance is arriving this evening. We then have 2 days of whirlwind activities before they depart for Hawaii on Saturday morning. Family to meet, shopping to do, a wedding to plan..... the list goes on.

I've only just briefed the thread. Kathy, glad to hear your pup made it through his trials. When our dog was really sick, I would cook meatloaf for the family, pour the pan drippings over stale bread and a little dog food, mix it all together and she would eat. Sometimes I'd even add a little of the meatloaf. Our 4 footed family members leave paw prints on our hearts and it's painful to watch them struggle. You're a good 'mom'.

Congratulations Oshawa on the Dopey! Nice accomplishment for you.

Belated birthday greetings to Twokats and Claire! 

I'll have alot of extra time next week. DS and fiance will be back in Hawaii and Dad will be in Siberia  - it's winter there and current temperature is -20.  ...and we thought Florida was cold this year...  
Then it's just me and Tillie 

Cooking and cleaning to do.  Gotta get back to work. 

Enjoy your day and have a restful week-end.
Di


----------



## Muushka

Oshawa said:


> The Dopey consists of running the 5K, 1/2 marathon and full marathon all in the same weekend.  Was the hardest thing I have ever done but amazing because it was at Disney.



One word...

*WOW*

Oops, two more.....

*Great Job!!*

Oops, four more.......

*You must be proud!!!*



eliza61 said:


> Need some opinions guys.  I'm thinking about trying to convince the gang to do New Years 2011 at the world (1/1 is my b-day).  Maybe for a long weekend or 5 days.
> 
> Pros:
> Get to see the world all decorated.
> It's got to be warmer than Jersey.
> 
> Cons:
> We hate crowds.  I've heard horror stories of July and Christmas being packed.  Now we have gone in July but when the parks got super packed we've always had the option of going back to the resort to swim or hitting a water park.  January we won't have that option.
> 
> How do you guys like the world during the Holidays?



Wow, as was mentioned, this is a tough one.  If you have never been, the beauty and excitement would probably take over any 'crowd aggravation', provided that when you go to the parks, you don't plan on doing any rides!
Also, I would probably try to plan it so that you arrived as close to the 31st to avoid that week between Christmas and NYE.

Hey, I noticed that your birthday has come and gone, with no Happy Birthday Eliza!  So I checked and sure enough, your birthday is not listed!
Want it on the birthday list??



DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> Just a quick hello before I get my day started. I've missed you guys terribly!
> 
> Our DS's fiance is arriving this evening. We then have 2 days of whirlwind activities before they depart for Hawaii on Saturday morning.* Family to meet, shopping to do, a wedding to plan*..... the list goes on.
> 
> I've only just briefed the thread. Kathy, glad to hear your pup made it through his trials. When our dog was really sick, I would cook meatloaf for the family, pour the pan drippings over stale bread and a little dog food, mix it all together and she would eat. Sometimes I'd even add a little of the meatloaf. Our 4 footed family members leave paw prints on our hearts and it's painful to watch them struggle. You're a good 'mom'.
> 
> Congratulations Oshawa on the Dopey! Nice accomplishment for you.
> 
> Belated birthday greetings to Twokats and Claire!
> 
> I'll have alot of extra time next week. DS and fiance will be back in Hawaii and Dad will be in Siberia  - it's winter there and current temperature is -20.  ...and we thought Florida was cold this year...
> Then it's just me and Tillie
> 
> Cooking and cleaning to do.  Gotta get back to work.
> 
> Enjoy your day and have a restful week-end.
> Di



Bolded part, I could not help but think of The Princess Bride!



> Prince Humperdinck: [sincerely] Tyrone, you know how much I love watching you work, but I've got my country's 500th anniversary to plan, my wedding to arrange, my wife to murder and Guilder to frame for it; I'm swamped.


----------



## Oshawa

Thank you DisneylovingIowan, stopher1, Kat4Disney and Muushka.  You are all so kind. 
I was very pleased with my results.  I just wanted to finish standing with a smile on my face but when I crossed the finish line on the day of the marathon I just got so overwhelmed with all the the people cheering.  I cried like a baby.  My hips were killing me and I could barely sit for three days which made getting into the rides quite the challenge!  :rotf: The CM's were great and totally understanding.  Funny though they all kept calling me crazy.    Would I do it again...in a heart beat.  Running the 5K with my DH, two boys (11 and 8) and my cousin was the highlight.  The look on their faces when they finished....priceless.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Bolded part, I could not help but think of The Princess Bride!


You are right!  I just watched that the other day!

ELIZAHappy much belated Birthday!!!





Oshawa said:


> Thank you DisneylovingIowan, stopher1, Kat4Disney and Muushka.  You are all so kind.
> I was very pleased with my results.  I just wanted to finish standing with a smile on my face but when I crossed the finish line on the day of the marathon I just got so overwhelmed with all the the people cheering.  I cried like a baby.  My hips were killing me and I could barely sit for three days which made getting into the rides quite the challenge!  :rotf: The CM's were great and totally understanding.  Funny though they all kept calling me crazy.    Would I do it again...in a heart beat.  Running the 5K with my DH, two boys (11 and 8) and my cousin was the highlight.  The look on their faces when they finished....priceless.


Aww.  That's so cool! What a neat experience for you.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> One word...
> 
> *WOW*
> 
> Oops, two more.....
> 
> *Great Job!!*
> 
> Oops, four more.......
> 
> *You must be proud!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I noticed that your birthday has come and gone, with no Happy Birthday *Eliza!  So I checked and sure enough, your birthday is not listed!
> Want it on the birthday list??:*goodvibes
> 
> 
> 
> Bolded part, I could not help but think of The Princess Bride!



OK Muushka,
You know you have to send me virtual slap upside the head with 2X4's.  I totally forgot we *had* a birthday list.  I seriously just assumed we knew everybody's birthday by osmosis or pixie dust.  Go figure...

I'm headed to the store as we speak to pick up some Ginkgo biloba because if my memory gets any worse  

You hearby have full permission to slap me on any and all list concerning the groupies.


----------



## Oshawa

DiznyDi said:


> Congratulations Oshawa on the Dopey! Nice accomplishment for you.



Thank you to you too DiznyDi!!


----------



## blossomz

Shucks...Happy Belated Eliza!  BTW..I say go for the birthday trip.  There's still lots to do around Disney and out of the parks if you can't take the crowds.  Besides..the decorations are really beautiful!


----------



## Oshawa

So excited we just added another day on to our October trip.  We will now be at the Lodge on the 8th instead of the 9th.


----------



## Muushka

Okie Dokie E, and no slaps!


----------



## Muushka

And now......drum roll please.....

*JimmyTammy ................January 28
Disney Loving Iowan.......January 29*

2 more AWESOME Groupie Birthdays!!!  Look at that!!!


*Pre Happy Birthday!!! JT


Pre Happy Birthday!!! DLI!!!!*


----------



## stopher1

An early Happy Birthday JimmyTammy & Disney Loving Iowan!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . . . . . . . .
> Bolded part, I could not help but think of The Princess Bride!



Yes, , , , She's swamped.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Yes, , , , She's swamped.



 I imagine she is ! 



Oh, and

* Happy Birthday Jimmy!!!  

 I hope you have a great day today. ​*


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY! 



I'm a little shook up. I was just in a car accident. I was on my way home from work this morning about 3 min. from my house. Our neighborhood is surrounded by a lot of conservation land & one of the streets I drive to get home has a lot of woods on one side. I don't know where it came from but one minute I was driving along & the next something was slamming into the front of my hood. That something turned out to be a really big deer.   I didn't even know what it was at 1st. It was never in the road. I think it must have leapt off the wooded hill on the passenger's side just as I was going by & just at the wrong time. The poor thing slammed into the hood, cart wheeled in the air & flew onto the other wooded side of the street.       I only realized what it was as it was spinning away.  I will never forget that sight. It was so horrible. The good news is I'm fine, but the hood of my car is pushed in & the grill is damaged. There's fur stuck to my hood.     The car is drivable though. Luckily I wasn't going that fast. I've already filled a claim & am now waiting to hear back from the adjustor.

Hope you're all have a better day than me.


----------



## Muushka

Poor baby .  I have been in your shoes, very scary.  I hope the rest of your day is calm and warm.


----------



## Happydinks

horselover said:


> I'm a little shook up. I was just in a car accident. I was on my way home from work this morning about 3 min. from my house.........
> Hope you're all have a better day than me.



OMG - what a miserable way to start the day!  Glad that you are okay though - cars can be repaired!  Those pesky deer seem to have a way of appearing out of no where.  Hope the rest of the day is calmer for you.  

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY - Jimmy!  HAPPY (almost)  BIRTHDAY - DLI!  Hope you both have good days!.*


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little shook up. I was just in a car accident. I was on my way home from work this morning about 3 min. from my house. Our neighborhood is surrounded by a lot of conservation land & one of the streets I drive to get home has a lot of woods on one side. I don't know where it came from but one minute I was driving along & the next something was slamming into the front of my hood. *That something turned out to be a really big deer*.   I didn't even know what it was at 1st. It was never in the road. I think it must have leapt off the wooded hill on the passenger's side just as I was going by & just at the wrong time. The poor thing slammed into the hood, cart wheeled in the air & flew onto the other wooded side of the street.       I only realized what it was as it was spinning away.  I will never forget that sight. It was so horrible. The good news is I'm fine, but the hood of my car is pushed in & the grill is damaged. There's fur stuck to my hood.     The car is drivable though. Luckily I wasn't going that fast. I've already filled a claim & am now waiting to hear back from the adjustor.
> 
> Hope you're all have a better day than me.



Ouch!!  Had the same ding dang thing happen to me driving back to school from NY on the PA turnpike.

Very happy your fine and only shook (is that a word) up.   Take a hot bath and relax, some times when you get banged around you wake up the next day stiff and sore.


*Happy Birthday Jimmy!!  *  You don't look a day passed 19.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Jimmy - Happy Birthday!

Horselover - Just when you think you are home safe and BAM!  Sorry for the deer but happy to hear your OK.  Oh, those pesky speed bumps in life.


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little shook up. I was just in a car accident. I was on my way home from work this morning about 3 min. from my house. Our neighborhood is surrounded by a lot of conservation land & one of the streets I drive to get home has a lot of woods on one side. I don't know where it came from but one minute I was driving along & the next something was slamming into the front of my hood. That something turned out to be a really big deer.   I didn't even know what it was at 1st. It was never in the road. I think it must have leapt off the wooded hill on the passenger's side just as I was going by & just at the wrong time. The poor thing slammed into the hood, cart wheeled in the air & flew onto the other wooded side of the street.       I only realized what it was as it was spinning away.  I will never forget that sight. It was so horrible. The good news is I'm fine, but the hood of my car is pushed in & the grill is damaged. There's fur stuck to my hood.     The car is drivable though. Luckily I wasn't going that fast. I've already filled a claim & am now waiting to hear back from the adjustor.
> 
> Hope you're all have a better day than me.



Bummer!  So sorry for you (and the deer too).  Glad you are okay, even though your car is not.  When we lived in Michigan years ago this was SUCH a common occurance.  Never happened to us thankfully, but to our neighbors TWICE in a matter of weeks.  Crazy.  We have deer sightings every so often here in my community north of Indy - so far so good though.  They are such quick creatures when they want to be.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Horselover - So sorry about the accident.  Glad you are okay.  I am so afraid of hitting a dear.  We see them just about every morning when we are driving.  I know I would bawl my eyes out if I hit one.  


Thanks to everyone for the Birthday wishes.  DH gave me my gift a day early.  A trip to DISNEYLAND!!!!!!  And we leave tomorrow!!!!!!!  I'm freaking out thinking about all I need to do.  Gotta get to the store and do wash and pack all after work today!!!  It's been 5 years since we've been to DL.  Unfortunatly we couldn't afford to stay on site.  We will be in one of the hotels across the street though.  BTW when he told me I was on the verge of crying.  That guy.


----------



## Oshawa

horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JIMMY!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little shook up. I was just in a car accident. I was on my way home from work this morning about 3 min. from my house. Our neighborhood is surrounded by a lot of conservation land & one of the streets I drive to get home has a lot of woods on one side. I don't know where it came from but one minute I was driving along & the next something was slamming into the front of my hood. That something turned out to be a really big deer.   I didn't even know what it was at 1st. It was never in the road. I think it must have leapt off the wooded hill on the passenger's side just as I was going by & just at the wrong time. The poor thing slammed into the hood, cart wheeled in the air & flew onto the other wooded side of the street.       I only realized what it was as it was spinning away.  I will never forget that sight. It was so horrible. The good news is I'm fine, but the hood of my car is pushed in & the grill is damaged. There's fur stuck to my hood.     The car is drivable though. Luckily I wasn't going that fast. I've already filled a claim & am now waiting to hear back from the adjustor.
> 
> Hope you're all have a better day than me.




So happy to hear that you are ok.  What a terrible experience.  Hope the rest of your day goes better.  Take it easy.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Have a great day Jimmytammy !!!!!

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Horselove*r.....so sorry about the accident !  I'm sure that was very scary.  Glad you weren't hurt though !




Maria


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday JimmyTammy! 

A belated Happy Birthday Eliza!  When you were born did you get lots of New Year baby things? 

So sorry to hear about the accident *Horselover*.  Not a good start to the day for sure!   Glad that you are ok though!!

Woo Hoo *DLI*!    A surprise trip to DL - what a good husband you have!!  The weather here in the west seems to have settled down so you should be able to warm up too.  Have a great trip!


----------



## horselover

Thanks everyone for your good wishes.  Feeling a bit sore now.  Probably got jerked about more than I thought.  It happened so fast I'm not really sure what happened exactly.  I did go back to the scene of the crime about an  hour after it happened.  No deer.  I'm hoping that means it ran off somewhere & it wasn't hurt as badly as I thought.  Only my car was hurt badly!  Taking it in on Mon. to get an estimate on the damage.  At least it's drivable.  I hope so anyway.  I took it to work this afternoon & after I got out of the car I could smell a bit of a burning smell.  No smoke just the smell.  May be some damage on the inside I can't see.

 HAPPY PRE-BIRTHDAY DLI!!  

Hope you have a great trip!  What a wonderful DH you have!  


 HAPPY POST-BIRTHDAY ELIZA!!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Horselover - So sorry about the accident.  Glad you are okay.  I am so afraid of hitting a dear.  We see them just about every morning when we are driving.  I know I would bawl my eyes out if I hit one.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the Birthday wishes.  DH gave me my gift a day early.  A trip to DISNEYLAND!!!!!!  And we leave tomorrow!!!!!!!  I'm freaking out thinking about all I need to do.  Gotta get to the store and do wash and pack all after work today!!!  It's been 5 years since we've been to DL.  Unfortunatly we couldn't afford to stay on site.  We will be in one of the hotels across the street though.  BTW when he told me I was on the verge of crying.  That guy.



What a guy!!  That is one awesome birthday present!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY ELIZA GIRL !!!!

*So sorry I missed wishing you this back on Jan 1 !!!*











Maria


----------



## tea pot

*Hello Groupies *



Oshawa said:


> One thing though...I am totally in love.  We went to Whispering Canyon for dinner on our second night.  We totally fell in love with the Lodge.
> !!


 I know how that feels...



KAT4DISNEY said:


> The update is Jammer finally peed!     But not until early evening so I didn't get him until 9pm Sat!!  He was a little dopey on the pain meds but glad to see me and dragged me to the truck.  He spent a lot of time telling me about the awful things that happened to him and how he wasn't feeling quite right.  I even ended up sleeping on the hotel floor next to him at the hotel since he kept talking unless I had a hand on him.



What a good mom !! so glad Jammer is on the mend.

*Horeselover*  Sorry about your accident and so glad your OK!

*Dizney Di and Dad *Looking forward to hearing all about the next wedding plans.

 Happy Belated Birthday to eliza, Claire and twokats 

 Happy Birthday Jimmy  

Have a great weekend everyone 

P. S. *Maria* LOve LOve your graphics..


----------



## jimmytammy

A big THANK YOU to all the Bday well wishers!  Thanks for being so kind.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Birthday DLI!!!!  Hope that you're having a great trip and can't wait to hear all about it!



tea pot said:


> What a good mom !! so glad Jammer is on the mend.



Thanks tea pot!    He's doing really great!  


*Muushka* - If you could please change this on the trip list - I noticed we're down for a trip in March but it should actually be April 24-30th BWV.  You may have to pull me off of the Feb 4-6 trip but I'm not certain yet.  I'll have to see how DH is doing handling the little patient while I'm gone.  That's assuming he let's me leave for the conference on Sunday!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy Birthday DLI!!!!  Hope that you're having a great trip and can't wait to hear all about it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks tea pot!    He's doing really great!
> 
> 
> *Muushka* - If you could please change this on the trip list - I noticed we're down for a trip in March but it should actually be April 24-30th BWV.  You may have to pull me off of the Feb 4-6 trip but I'm not certain yet.  I'll have to see how DH is doing handling the little patient while I'm gone.  That's assuming he let's me leave for the conference on Sunday!



Oh my, you  never know where I will put a vacation date!  I think it is all set now. 

Fingers crossed for the Feb trip.


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DLI !!!  Have a great day !!!!











Maria


----------



## Muushka

Maria.  You are my graphic hero.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Oh my, you  never know where I will put a vacation date!  I think it is all set now.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the Feb trip.



Thanks Muushka!  Maybe I'm just supposed to take a trip in March also!  



Muushka said:


> Maria.  You are my graphic hero.



Mine too!


----------



## Inkmahm

We've been at WDW since Tuesday and there is a great unadvertized deal right now where AP holders get 20% off at all the Disney stores, including inside the parks.  No minimum purchase.  

I heard that it was supposed to end Feb 1 but now has been extended to march 1.  I'm hoping the deal extends again to April 1 so that we are covered when we are back here in mid-march!

Weather has been great.  Cool in the mornings but fine during the day.  The parks aren't crowded so far.  We go to HS today so we'll see how crazy TSMM is.  That will be my measure as to how many people are in the parks!


----------



## Nicsmom

Can anyone tell me if all of the rooms have been refurbished/upgraded yet?  New TV's, beds, etc...

We'll be there in a week and are VERY excited..


----------



## claire_ont

Wow.  Just got back from a one week business trip to Nova Scotia and saw all the Happy Birthday wishes.  Thank-you so much everyone.  This group has a way of making people feel special.  It is really very sweet and nice.

I also noticed that I am behind in a number of birthday wishes so belated Happy Birthday wishes to *Twokats, Eliza, DLI* and *Jimmy*.

*Horselover* - sorry to hear about your accident!   Glad to hear that you are doing OK.  

Now I need to go catch up on the rest of the thread.

Claire


----------



## twinklebug

Nicsmom said:


> Can anyone tell me if all of the rooms have been refurbished/upgraded yet?  New TV's, beds, etc...
> 
> We'll be there in a week and are VERY excited..



When we were there over the Dec 6th weekend a housekeeper was going door to door asking those who answered if she could check to see if their unit had the new tvs. Ours did: flatscreen LG that is being used throughout the DVC units.

Perhaps she was just checking to make sure they didn't miss any but this might also have been an indicator that there are still a few rooms left to upgrade.


----------



## jimmytammy

6" of snow here in lil ol Burlington, and its snowing again!  Spring, please come soon


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*twokats*--Happy belated birthday!  Hope you are staying warm.

*Claire*--Happy belated birthday  and glad you had a safe business trip.



WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know we just added Wilderness Lodge Background Music to the broadcast and we do lunch broadcast of lodge background music every day of the week 12pm-1pkm! Check it out. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Joe



Awesome and thanks for the news. 



twinklebug said:


> You know a thread is "home" when everyone's chatting about dogs taking a leak and it all seems perfectly normal.
> 
> Kat: happy he's home - wave a treat (or better yet, human food) in front of his snout, I think he might change his mind about eating
> 
> 
> I booked Dec 26-Jan 1st at AKV. I want to add on 2 nights but don't have enough points - blah... But now I'm wondering if I'd rather cancel and go again in Feb of next year. Breaking up the winter is always good. Or - if I buy more points or borrow from the next year I can do both





congrats on the booking....tough decision but I'm always in favor of more points. 



Oshawa said:


> The Dopey consists of running the 5K, 1/2 marathon and full marathon all in the same weekend.  Was the hardest thing I have ever done but amazing because it was at Disney.



WOW very impressed--great job!



eliza61 said:


> Need some opinions guys.  I'm thinking about trying to convince the gang to do New Years 2011 at the world (1/1 is my b-day).  Maybe for a long weekend or 5 days.
> 
> Pros:
> Get to see the world all decorated.
> It's got to be warmer than Jersey.
> 
> Cons:
> We hate crowds.  I've heard horror stories of July and Christmas being packed.  Now we have gone in July but when the parks got super packed we've always had the option of going back to the resort to swim or hitting a water park.  January we won't have that option.
> 
> How do you guys like the world during the Holidays?



We thought it was a great week to be there if you go knowing there will be crowds and plan to do lots of resort/DTD/exploring etc and we definitely stayed out of the park on NYE. Ft. Wilderness is a fun place to explore especially at Christmas.  Many of those campers have some amazing decorations.  It would be a fun place to spend your birthday and the decorations are so worth it to me. 

Happy belated birthday Eliza. 



DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> Just a quick hello before I get my day started. I've missed you guys terribly!
> 
> I'll have alot of extra time next week. DS and fiance will be back in Hawaii and Dad will be in Siberia  - it's winter there and current temperature is -20.  ...and we thought Florida was cold this year...
> Then it's just me and Tillie
> 
> Cooking and cleaning to do.  Gotta get back to work.
> 
> Enjoy your day and have a restful week-end.
> Di



You have definitely been swamped and thanks Muush for the Princess Bride reference. Hope you enjoy a more relaxed week and that you won't be too lonely.  Siberia? I can't even imagine that kind of cold!



horselover said:


> I'm a little shook up. I was just in a car accident. I was on my way home from work this morning about 3 min. from my house. Our neighborhood is surrounded by a lot of conservation land & one of the streets I drive to get home has a lot of woods on one side. I don't know where it came from but one minute I was driving along & the next something was slamming into the front of my hood. That something turned out to be a really big deer.   I didn't even know what it was at 1st. It was never in the road. I think it must have leapt off the wooded hill on the passenger's side just as I was going by & just at the wrong time. The poor thing slammed into the hood, cart wheeled in the air & flew onto the other wooded side of the street.       I only realized what it was as it was spinning away.  I will never forget that sight. It was so horrible. The good news is I'm fine, but the hood of my car is pushed in & the grill is damaged. There's fur stuck to my hood.     The car is drivable though. Luckily I wasn't going that fast. I've already filled a claim & am now waiting to hear back from the adjustor.
> 
> Hope you're all have a better day than me.



*horselover* - glad you are ok...very scary...

*JT* - belated happy wishes to you



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks to everyone for the Birthday wishes.  DH gave me my gift a day early.  A trip to DISNEYLAND!!!!!!  And we leave tomorrow!!!!!!!  I'm freaking out thinking about all I need to do.  Gotta get to the store and do wash and pack all after work today!!!  It's been 5 years since we've been to DL.  Unfortunatly we couldn't afford to stay on site.  We will be in one of the hotels across the street though.  BTW when he told me I was on the verge of crying.  That guy.



I'm so happy for you & can't wait to hear about your trip.  Hope you are having a blast. 



Inkmahm said:


> We've been at WDW since Tuesday and there is a great unadvertized deal right now where AP holders get 20% off at all the Disney stores, including inside the parks.  No minimum purchase.
> 
> I heard that it was supposed to end Feb 1 but now has been extended to march 1.  I'm hoping the deal extends again to April 1 so that we are covered when we are back here in mid-march!
> 
> Weather has been great.  Cool in the mornings but fine during the day.  The parks aren't crowded so far.  We go to HS today so we'll see how crazy TSMM is.  That will be my measure as to how many people are in the parks!



Enjoy your trip and thanks for the deal news.  Hope it is still good at the end of March.

I hope I caught up on all the groupie birthdays.  Just to be sure I'd like to sing a song to all groupies with a pre/post/current/belated/missed/upcoming/birthday:



 to you

 to you

 dear grouuuuupieeeees

 to you

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Nicsmom

twinklebug said:


> When we were there over the Dec 6th weekend a housekeeper was going door to door asking those who answered if she could check to see if their unit had the new tvs. Ours did: flatscreen LG that is being used throughout the DVC units.
> 
> Perhaps she was just checking to make sure they didn't miss any but this might also have been an indicator that there are still a few rooms left to upgrade.



Great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> eliza : Need some opinions guys. I'm thinking about trying to convince the gang to do New Years 2011 at the world (1/1 is my b-day). Maybe for a long weekend or 5 days.
> 
> Pros:
> Get to see the world all decorated.
> It's got to be warmer than Jersey.
> 
> Cons:
> We hate crowds. I've heard horror stories of July and Christmas being packed. Now we have gone in July but when the parks got super packed we've always had the option of going back to the resort to swim or hitting a water park. January we won't have that option.
> 
> How do you guys like the world during the Holidays?



I'm with Dory on this eliza.  If you go in mentally prepared for huge crowds and plan accordingly you should be fine.  I can't think of anything more fun that being in WDW for the holiday and your birthday !  That part is awesome.  Escaping the cold in our part of the country is also a big plus.  

But I would plan on doing the parks in the same way you do at other times.  While I've never been in the parks for NYE, I have been in the parks for Pres Week, Thanksgiving and Easter in the past.  Do not like the parks during this time.  But if you plan to get up at the crack of dawn and hit the parks very early.....possibly might need to get the heck of the Mickeyland by 11 -12 noon just for your own sanity, then you should be fine.  I know we were in the MK on Easter 1999.  It became so packed by 11 am that it was shoulder to shoulder.   But Tues, Wed and Thurs of that week weren't so bad.  The year we were in WDW for Thanksgiving, we didn't even go into the parks on the actual holiday.  Just chilled at our resort.  As Dory said, find other things to occupy your time : hotel touring, carriage ride, water boats at the WL......it is a tough decision I know.  

Maria


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> 6" of snow here in lil ol Burlington, and its snowing again!  Spring, please come soon



I feel your pain, birthday boy.



WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know we just added Wilderness Lodge Background Music to the broadcast and we do lunch broadcast of lodge background music every day of the week 12pm-1pkm! Check it out. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Joe



Joe!  You must have heard me thinking about you!  Good to hear from you, and will be happy to hear that lodge music!

Speaking of music.  Anyone ever see the movie The Mission?  I finally got the downloads from the movie.  
I plan on adding some of it to my WL mix.  Gabriele's Oboe in particular.  Hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## blossomz

Great big Happy Birthday wishes to Jimmy and DLI!!!


Horselover...glad you are OK..  Sounds scary!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm with Dory on this eliza.  If you go in mentally prepared for huge crowds and plan accordingly you should be fine.  I can't think of anything more fun that being in WDW for the holiday and your birthday !  That part is awesome.  Escaping the cold in our part of the country is also a big plus.
> 
> But I would plan on doing the parks in the same way you do at other times.  While I've never been in the parks for NYE, I have been in the parks for Pres Week, Thanksgiving and Easter in the past.  Do not like the parks during this time.  But if you plan to get up at the crack of dawn and hit the parks very early.....possibly might need to get the heck of the Mickeyland by 11 -12 noon just for your own sanity, then you should be fine.  I know we were in the MK on Easter 1999.  It became so packed by 11 am that it was shoulder to shoulder.   But Tues, Wed and Thurs of that week weren't so bad.  The year we were in WDW for Thanksgiving, we didn't even go into the parks on the actual holiday.  Just chilled at our resort.  As Dory said, find other things to occupy your time : hotel touring, carriage ride, water boats at the WL......it is a tough decision I know.
> 
> Maria


 Eliza- I have to echo Maria and Dory on this topic. We can no longer pull my daughter out of school for trips so we only go during the busy seasons. December was our first Holiday visit and it was jammed. If you can't get the troops up early waiting for the park to open it isn't worth going to the parks. On the days we were there early it was a breeze! Did most of what we wanted by noon and were heading out as the masses arrived. My gang doesn't like getting up early so this is always a battle for me. I try to make some breakfast reservations inside the park we are attending prior to park opening. That seems to get them up. I'd go for it and plan accordingly as others have suggested.

Happy Birthday to all the groupies who have celebrated this month!

Lisa - Yes, I headed back so soon but it wasn't really a Disney trip save for the fact I stayed at SSR. I never stepped foot inside a park for the 6 days we were there. Spent almost all of our time at the softball field. The family is heading back for President week and staying in a Fort Wildreness Cabin. Got a great AP rate.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> 6" of snow here in lil ol Burlington, and its snowing again!  Spring, please come soon



Ditto,   We only got a few inches yesterday but it's cold as a witches.... Well it's cold.   I tried to go shopping for a pair of jeans yesterday, it took me 30 mins to get the full winter gear off.


----------



## lisah0711

DisneyNutzy said:


> Lisa - Yes, I headed back so soon but it wasn't really a Disney trip save for the fact I stayed at SSR. I never stepped foot inside a park for the 6 days we were there. Spent almost all of our time at the softball field. The family is heading back for President week and staying in a Fort Wildreness Cabin. Got a great AP rate.



Glad to hear that you had a good time and enjoy your trip next month!  

Eliza, I will echo what others have said here.  We just went for our first Christmas trip -- it is getting too hard to miss school.  We were up at o' dark thirty and at rope drop every day.  Gathered fast passes, took a break in the afternoon and did just fine.  It wasn't the same as January when we usually travel but it worked for us.  

Horselover, glad that you are okay after your accident.  When I had a deer collision it knocked out my front headlight -- although you couldn't tell from looking at it -- so be sure they check your headlights.  DH had a deer collision a couple of weeks after mine, no damage to the deer or the vehicle but DS came home and reported "Dad hit a deer and said a bad word!"  

Happy belated birthdays to DLI and Jimmy!  

Have a great day groupies!


----------



## twinklebug

10 day countdown to Kidani (not VWL, but the next best thing  ) I always get excited & nervous about long trips. Finally called my mom to tell her we'll be in the area. She's doing her usual "you couldn't possibly stay entertained at disney for all that time, so we'll have to 'rescue' you" bit.  This is why I didn't want to tell her too early - can you imagine all the plans she'd have made for us? 

OK - I thought about keeping it a secret, but I just told DD she'll be doing the Richard Petty Drive Along experience while we're down there. She's not quite a nascar fan but loves race cars & cars in general... she was crying!   Typically Disney charges $109 for this... with our APs it'll be free with the promotion so why not try it? BTW - I won't be going for the ride although I love driving and the G-force feel as I know I'll embarrass myself getting out of the car as there are no doors (I seriously believe a moose would have an easier time of it, antlers and all. )

Horselover - sorry to hear about your incident. Glad you're OK. My ex hit a deer on 495 in a Lincoln Continental. It destroyed the car's grill, hood and windshield. After an impact like that needless to say the critter didn't fare well. A tow truck operator stopped by to ask the ex if he could take the deer. The State trooper who stopped by after the tow truck left was more interested in who took the animal than in the condition of the car. Seems it's illegal to take deer even if it's roadkill.

Poor Bambi


----------



## Inkmahm

twinklebug said:


> 10 day countdown to Kidani (not VWL, but the next best thing  ) I always get excited & nervous about long trips. Finally called my mom to tell her we'll be in the area. She's doing her usual "you couldn't possibly stay entertained at disney for all that time, so we'll have to 'rescue' you" bit.  This is why I didn't want to tell her too early - can you imagine all the plans she'd have made for us?
> 
> OK - I thought about keeping it a secret, but I just told DD she'll be doing the Richard Petty Drive Along experience while we're down there. She's not quite a nascar fan but loves race cars & cars in general... she was crying!   Typically Disney charges $109 for this... with our APs it'll be free with the promotion so why not try it? BTW - I won't be going for the ride although I love driving and the G-force feel as I know I'll embarrass myself getting out of the car as there are no doors (I seriously believe a moose would have an easier time of it, antlers and all. )
> 
> Horselover - sorry to hear about your incident. Glad you're OK. My ex hit a deer on 495 in a Lincoln Continental. It destroyed the car's grill, hood and windshield. After an impact like that needless to say the critter didn't fare well. A tow truck operator stopped by to ask the ex if he could take the deer. The State trooper who stopped by after the tow truck left was more interested in who took the animal than in the condition of the car. Seems it's illegal to take deer even if it's roadkill.
> 
> Poor Bambi



How do you get Nascar ride for free? What promotion?

We're here at Beach Club villas and loving it.  Epcot was empty today.  Ate at Chefs de France for the first time ever and thought it was really good for lunch.  In a few minutes we leave for our beloved lodge- eating dinner at Artist Point tonight.


----------



## horselover

lisah0711 said:


> Horselover, glad that you are okay after your accident.  When I had a deer collision it knocked out my front headlight -- although you couldn't tell from looking at it -- so be sure they check your headlights.  DH had a deer collision a couple of weeks after mine, no damage to the deer or the vehicle but *DS came home and reported "Dad hit a deer and said a bad word!" *


Can't get away with anything with kids around!       I did check my headlights & directionals & both were ok.  Dropping the car off tomorrow at the auto body shop.  Hopefully it won't take too long because we don't have rental on our insurance policy.  Between the deductible & the rental costs it couldn't have come at a worse time.   Sigh.    But the car is not totaled & I'm fine so must look at the bright side!  



twinklebug said:


> 10 day countdown to Kidani (not VWL, but the next best thing  ) I always get excited & nervous about long trips. Finally called my mom to tell her we'll be in the area. She's doing her usual "you couldn't possibly stay entertained at disney for all that time, so we'll have to 'rescue' you" bit.  This is why I didn't want to tell her too early - can you imagine all the plans she'd have made for us?
> 
> OK - I thought about keeping it a secret, but I just told DD she'll be doing the Richard Petty Drive Along experience while we're down there. She's not quite a nascar fan but loves race cars & cars in general... she was crying!   Typically Disney charges $109 for this... with our APs it'll be free with the promotion so why not try it? BTW - I won't be going for the ride although I love driving and the G-force feel as I know I'll embarrass myself getting out of the car as there are no doors (I seriously believe a moose would have an easier time of it, antlers and all. )
> 
> Horselover - sorry to hear about your incident. Glad you're OK. My ex hit a deer on 495 in a Lincoln Continental. It destroyed the car's grill, hood and windshield. After an impact like that needless to say the critter didn't fare well. A tow truck operator stopped by to ask the ex if he could take the deer. The State trooper who stopped by after the tow truck left was more interested in who took the animal than in the condition of the car. Seems it's illegal to take deer even if it's roadkill.
> 
> Poor Bambi



Yay for you & 10 more days!      We have 40 to go & I'm counting every one!  

Love your DD's reaction to the Petty experience.  Hope she has a wonderful time!  Hang in there with your mom!  

I didn't know it was illegal to take the deer.      It's funny that you mentioned the tow truck driver wanting to take it because that's exactly what my mom said probably happened to "my" deer when I went back & it was gone.  I'm hoping it just ran off.



Inkmahm said:


> We're here at Beach Club villas and loving it.  Epcot was empty today. * Ate at Chefs de France for the first time ever and thought it was really good for lunch.*  In a few minutes we leave for our beloved lodge- eating dinner at Artist Point tonight.



I'm so happy to hear you say that.  I have a lunch ressie to eat there on our last day in March.  Have never been there before but wanted to try something new & it's a pretty easy walk from BCV!  Hope your dinner at AP is wonderful!


----------



## twinklebug

Inkmahm said:


> How do you get Nascar ride for free? What promotion?
> 
> We're here at Beach Club villas and loving it.  Epcot was empty today.  Ate at Chefs de France for the first time ever and thought it was really good for lunch.  In a few minutes we leave for our beloved lodge- eating dinner at Artist Point tonight.



Artists point. Yea! I keep telling myself my kids are mature enough for there, but the two of them keep proving me wrong.  

The AP offer is a 3 lap Ride Along for AP holders 14 and up (under 18 need a parent to sign) for free. The typical Ride Along is 8 laps, but is $109. EEK! Right now the promotion is scheduled to go on until March 1st 2010. 

It sounds like a lot of fun even just to watch, I plan on filming DD's ride but am not sure where I'll be watching from or how easy it will be to tell when it's her turn. Just head over to the race track, if you're using Disney transportation simply go to the TTC and wait for the racetrack van at a stop out in front of the kennel (just repeating what I've heard) there should be a sign.

They'll take your info, suit you up, bundle you into a car and zip you off. It's first come first serve, No appointment is necessary but my bet is the earlier you go the better. Also, if there's a Nascar event going on I'm sure all rides are canceled or delayed. I saw a list somewhere... if I find it again I'll post a link.


----------



## twokats

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *twokats*--Happy belated birthday!  Hope you are staying warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dory: Thanks for the wishes.  I have been warm.  I am running so much taking care of my family and my mother that I have not really been bothered by the cold this time.  Getting a little tired of all the rain, but am so thankful that the temps have stayed above 32.  I don't drive on snow and ice.
> 
> Also to horselover, glad you are ok.
> 
> Happy belated birthdays to Eliza, JimmyTammy and DLI.


----------



## horselover

So I'm driving to work this morning & come around the bend & there in the middle of the road are 3 big deer just standing there staring me down.  I of course stop.  They don't move & then a 4th deer comes out of the woods (the baby).  As soon as the baby ran across they left.  As if that wasn't enough on the way home from work as I'm driving by the same spot I look to the side & there is one still standing there watching!  Do you think deer seek revenge on people?


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> as I'm driving by the same spot I look to the side & there is one still standing there watching!  *Do you think deer seek revenge on people?*





Wow.  Hopefully you won't find them in your driveway next...


----------



## stopher1

Our DME tags arrived in the mail Saturday for our planned March visit to the Lodge.     We secured the services of my in-laws to come from the west to stay with our kids while we're gone (actually booked their plane tickets too) - I've got the time-off request approved "tentatively" so as long as this pesky little potential hiccup with work doesn't flare up - we'll be at the Lodge in 37 days.  And to top it off, my DW came sidling up to me yesterday nudging me with her shoulder asking what we're doing for our anniversary since her dad let it out of the bag that they're coming in March so we can get away.  I really hope this works out...


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> So I'm driving to work this morning & come around the bend & there in the middle of the road are 3 big deer just standing there staring me down.  I of course stop.  They don't move & then a 4th deer comes out of the woods (the baby).  As soon as the baby ran across they left.  As if that wasn't enough on the way home from work as I'm driving by the same spot I look to the side & there is one still standing there watching!  Do you think deer seek revenge on people?



In the words of Carol Ann from "Poltergeist 2", their back!!  I cant help but joke with you a bit, horselover.  We have a lot of deer in our neck of the woods and see them sometimes in our yard.  4 have been hit and killed in just the past month right at our house. Its sad but just when you think they are all gone, you see another one that isnt familar.

All the deer around our place, I have yet to hit one.  But 2 yrs ago, Tammy and I were driving on Hwy 12 near Bodie Lighthouse on the Outer Banks, when wham, out of the blue a huge deer smashed into the side of our van.  I saw his eyes right at me!  We were traveling about 25 mph, so cant imagine how it feels to be zipping along with the same impact.  I dont think it killed the deer, but have a feeling he would remember me seeing me so close up


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I'm driving by the same spot I look to the side & there is one still standing there watching! Do you think deer seek revenge on people?



Too funny horselover !  Watch your back I say !

Maria


----------



## jimmytammy

Tammy and I were on the computers a few days back when I discover that we can purchase a Sunpass(the tag you see on FL. vehicles for toll roads to keep them moving along while the rest of us have to divvy up dollars and cents).  We started taking the toll rd 417 that connects I-4 to WDW from around Sanford to bypass Orlando.  It costs about $6.50 but is worth it to me for the road less hassled.

Anyway, I get excited cause I find out we can buy one where you pay for it as needed.  Tammy has a friend that lives in Congress Park in Orlando that got us one from a local grocery store and sent it to us by mail.  In essence, we will feel like Floridians zipping through the toll booths, and we wont be slowed down by change counting, therefore, we will arrive at WL that much sooner


----------



## Muushka

twinklebug said:


> Artists point. Yea! I keep telling myself my kids are mature enough for there, but the two of them keep proving me wrong.
> 
> The AP offer is a 3 lap Ride Along for AP holders 14 and up (under 18 need a parent to sign) for free. The typical Ride Along is 8 laps, but is $109. EEK! Right now the promotion is scheduled to go on until March 1st 2010.
> 
> It sounds like a lot of fun even just to watch, I plan on filming DD's ride but am not sure where I'll be watching from or how easy it will be to tell when it's her turn. Just head over to the race track, if you're using Disney transportation simply go to the TTC and wait for the racetrack van at a stop out in front of the kennel (just repeating what I've heard) there should be a sign.
> 
> They'll take your info, suit you up, bundle you into a car and zip you off. It's first come first serve, No appointment is necessary but my bet is the earlier you go the better. Also, if there's a Nascar event going on I'm sure all rides are canceled or delayed. I saw a list somewhere... if I find it again I'll post a link.



I have done the ride-along (paying for it at Lowes).  It was 3 laps, sadly not 8.  I think when you do the driving experience, it is 8 laps.  Mr Muush did the driving.

It was a lot of fun.  And when I saw what the driving experience entailed, I understood why they charged what they did!

Enjoy!



horselover said:


> So I'm driving to work this morning & come around the bend & there in the middle of the road are 3 big deer just standing there staring me down.  I of course stop.  They don't move & then a 4th deer comes out of the woods (the baby).  As soon as the baby ran across they left.  As if that wasn't enough on the way home from work as I'm driving by the same spot I look to the side & there is one still standing there watching!  Do you think deer seek revenge on people?







stopher1 said:


> Our DME tags arrived in the mail Saturday for our planned March visit to the Lodge.     We secured the services of my in-laws to come from the west to stay with our kids while we're gone (actually booked their plane tickets too) - I've got the time-off request approved "tentatively" so as long as this pesky little potential hiccup with work doesn't flare up - we'll be at the Lodge in 37 days.  And to top it off, my DW came sidling up to me yesterday nudging me with her shoulder asking what we're doing for our anniversary since her dad let it out of the bag that they're coming in March so we can get away.  I really hope this works out...



Awwwww   What a great husband you are!



jimmytammy said:


> Tammy and I were on the computers a few days back when I discover that we can purchase a Sunpass(the tag you see on FL. vehicles for toll roads to keep them moving along while the rest of us have to divvy up dollars and cents).  We started taking the toll rd 417 that connects I-4 to WDW from around Sanford to bypass Orlando.  It costs about $6.50 but is worth it to me for the road less hassled.
> 
> Anyway, I get excited cause I find out we can buy one where you pay for it as needed.  Tammy has a friend that lives in Congress Park in Orlando that got us one from a local grocery store and sent it to us by mail.  In essence, we will feel like Floridians zipping through the toll booths, and we wont be slowed down by change counting, therefore, we will arrive at WL that much sooner



My kind of thinking!  That traffic can be a pain.  Last time we drove, we were going to be driving through Orlando right at peak traffic time (5 PM).  So we stopped at the outlet stores in St. Augustine and then had late lunch/dinner to slow us down.  It worked out great and we were heading to OKW, so the urgency just wasn't there.  But this Dec, we will be at VWL, so time will be an important factor!  I might try to talk Mr Muush into 417.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies! 

Sorry I missed all the birthday celebrations...but a belated  to Eliza, Jimmy and DLI!! 

I really feel out of sorts with my WDW planning as it's already February and I haven't booked anything for this year.  I'm in the job search mode so it's hard to book something without knowing what's going on in that part of the life.



But I do have a trip booked next month for DW, DD and myself to go visit my other DD in Ireland!   My older daughter is studying abroad near Dublin and we are going during the younger daughter's spring break March 13-20.  That's right...we'll be in Ireland for St. Patrick's Day! 

So we're very excited about that trip which has been in the works for quite a while.

Also, please don't worry about my work thing.  I've had some offers but have been enjoying my time off since Christmas.  Now I'm ready to get back into the work thing but will be looking for something with more flexibility.  I'm in a better position than many who have been laid off due to my age and the age of my daughters.  

I am hoping to book a trip to WDW some time in April or May for DW and I.   And probably a return trip to Hilton Head in October or November since we enjoyed that so much.  I'll post the dates when I book them.

Best wishes to all Groupies, and may God bless you all.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do have a trip booked next month for DW, DD and myself to go visit my other DD in Ireland!   My older daughter is studying abroad near Dublin and we are going during the younger daughter's spring break March 13-20.  That's right...we'll be in Ireland for St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> So we're very excited about that trip which has been in the works for quite a while.
> 
> Also, please don't worry about my work thing.  I've had some offers but have been enjoying my time off since Christmas.  Now I'm ready to get back into the work thing but will be looking for something with more flexibility.  I'm in a better position than many who have been laid off due to my age and the age of my daughters.
> 
> I am hoping to book a trip to WDW some time in April or May for DW and I.   And probably a return trip to Hilton Head in October or November since we enjoyed that so much.  I'll post the dates when I book them.
> 
> Best wishes to all Groupies, and may God bless you all.



Hey Granny, 
Glad to hear from you.  Wow what an exciting trip.   Ireland is on my top five places to visit.  You're going to have to fill us in on how the Irish celebrate St. Patty's day. 
mini trip report is definitely going to be required.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Hey Granny,
> Glad to hear from you.  Wow what an exciting trip.   Ireland is on my top five places to visit.  You're going to have to fill us in on how the Irish celebrate St. Patty's day.
> mini trip report is definitely going to be required.



Of course there'll be an off-topic short trip report, complete with pix!  

I'm told that St. Patrick's Day in Ireland is not as big as in the United States.  Somehow, going to the bars for a drink doesn't strike them as anything special.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny, have fun in Ireland.

Actually, I came on the thread to ask if anyone has seen otters around the VWL, the lake or anywhere near there recently?

Bobbi


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> Sorry I missed all the birthday celebrations...but a belated  to Eliza, Jimmy and DLI!!
> 
> I really feel out of sorts with my WDW planning as it's already February and I haven't booked anything for this year.  I'm in the job search mode so it's hard to book something without knowing what's going on in that part of the life.
> 
> 
> 
> But I do have a trip booked next month for DW, DD and myself to go visit my other DD in Ireland!   My older daughter is studying abroad near Dublin and we are going during the younger daughter's spring break March 13-20.  That's right...we'll be in Ireland for St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> So we're very excited about that trip which has been in the works for quite a while.
> 
> Also, please don't worry about my work thing.  I've had some offers but have been enjoying my time off since Christmas.  Now I'm ready to get back into the work thing but will be looking for something with more flexibility.  I'm in a better position than many who have been laid off due to my age and the age of my daughters.
> 
> I am hoping to book a trip to WDW some time in April or May for DW and I.   And probably a return trip to Hilton Head in October or November since we enjoyed that so much.  I'll post the dates when I book them.
> 
> Best wishes to all Groupies, and may God bless you all.


Hey Granny

We are going to be at WDW from Apr 30 til May 7.  Maybe we will finally get to meet!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> But I do have a trip booked next month for DW, DD and myself to go visit my other DD in Ireland!   My older daughter is studying abroad near Dublin and we are going during the younger daughter's spring break March 13-20.  That's right...we'll be in Ireland for St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> So we're very excited about that trip which has been in the works for quite a while.



Oooooo Granny that sounds wonderful!  Ireland is high on my list of must visits.  Land of my ancestors you know (some of them anyway)!  Can't wait to hear all about it.    We need a leprechaun smiley.  I guess the shamrock is close enough.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> The AP offer is a 3 lap Ride Along for AP holders 14 and up (under 18 need a parent to sign) for free. The typical Ride Along is 8 laps, but is $109. EEK! Right now the promotion is scheduled to go on until March 1st 2010.
> 
> It sounds like a lot of fun even just to watch, I plan on filming DD's ride but am not sure where I'll be watching from or how easy it will be to tell when it's her turn. Just head over to the race track, if you're using Disney transportation simply go to the TTC and wait for the racetrack van at a stop out in front of the kennel (just repeating what I've heard) there should be a sign.
> 
> They'll take your info, suit you up, bundle you into a car and zip you off. It's first come first serve, No appointment is necessary but my bet is the earlier you go the better. Also, if there's a Nascar event going on I'm sure all rides are canceled or delayed. I saw a list somewhere... if I find it again I'll post a link.



Thanks for the info on the ride-along.  I had seen the info and wanted to try it at the end of the week but didn't know how to get there.  I don't know what I'll think if I get to do it.   I've been in a car going about 80-90 (not me driving!) and it scared the bejezus out of me!  I've been hang gliding and that didn't scare me as much!    Still, gotta try and do it!  

*Horselover* - how you doing?  Are you in hiding?  Maybe a protection program?!  Don't let them know you are afraid!


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy and I were on the computers a few days back when I discover that we can purchase a Sunpass(the tag you see on FL. vehicles for toll roads to keep them moving along while the rest of us have to divvy up dollars and cents).  We started taking the toll rd 417 that connects I-4 to WDW from around Sanford to bypass Orlando.  It costs about $6.50 but is worth it to me for the road less hassled.
> 
> Anyway, I get excited cause I find out we can buy one where you pay for it as needed.  Tammy has a friend that lives in Congress Park in Orlando that got us one from a local grocery store and sent it to us by mail.  In essence, we will feel like Floridians zipping through the toll booths, and we wont be slowed down by change counting, therefore, we will arrive at WL that much sooner



This is terrific info.  I always wondered about how to get these ?  My daughter goes to school in FL and this would be so helpful for her.  

Maria


----------



## Inkmahm

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy and I were on the computers a few days back when I discover that we can purchase a Sunpass(the tag you see on FL. vehicles for toll roads to keep them moving along while the rest of us have to divvy up dollars and cents).  We started taking the toll rd 417 that connects I-4 to WDW from around Sanford to bypass Orlando.  It costs about $6.50 but is worth it to me for the road less hassled.
> 
> Anyway, I get excited cause I find out we can buy one where you pay for it as needed.  Tammy has a friend that lives in Congress Park in Orlando that got us one from a local grocery store and sent it to us by mail.  In essence, we will feel like Floridians zipping through the toll booths, and we wont be slowed down by change counting, therefore, we will arrive at WL that much sooner



I bought a regular sunpass probably 5 or 6 years ago.  It works great.  I have it set to automatically refill another $20 when the balance gets down to $10.  I can check my account online anytime I want to see what it is.  We always take 417 to WDW from MCO.  Will be back on it in a couple hours going the other way back to MCO.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Horselover* - how you doing?  Are you in hiding?  Maybe a protection program?!  Don't let them know you are afraid!




All was well this morning.  No mafia deer waiting to murdeer me!      Sorry couldn't help myself.       That joke is for me DBIL the king of bad jokes!


----------



## Happydinks

horselover said:


> All was well this morning.  No mafia deer waiting to murdeer me!      Sorry couldn't help myself.       That joke is for me DBIL the king of bad jokes!



Yea for no deer!  Glad to read that you are doing better - and the car is on it's way to being fixed.  Never a good time to have it happen - and winter makes it that much worse!

Good morning Groupies from very wintery Richmond!  We had 12 inches of snow this passed weekend, are due for snow/sleet/rain today, and yet ANOTHER storm (this time somewhere between 10 -20 inches) Friday into Saturday!  In our 22 years of living here, we have never seen this much of the white stuff in one winter - and it's really getting old.  Poor pups are really having a time of it since the snow is deeper than they are tall. When my parents moved here from NJ, they brought their snowblower with them and we were able to use it this weekend.  The kicker is, the snowblower is 32 years old!  It did work okay - but we've ordered a new one - being shipped from Illinois - and will hopefully arrive before this weekend.  Since we have a minimum of 3 driveways to take care of (plus we help out 2 more neighbors who have health issues) it would be nice if it arrives.

*GRANNY* - Bob is so jealous - Ireland (next to Disney) is our favorite place to visit.  We've been a few times - and each time we go back it feels like "home" to us (after you get used to driving on the opposite side of the car and road).  Dublin is a favorite city of Bob's,while I prefer the west coast.  PM us if you have any questions or suggestions of things to do (with you daughter studying there, she probably knows most of the ropes but there are some good tours to take if you have time!)

*ELIZA* - Dang, missed wishing you a Happy Birthday  - now it's really belated!  The next one should be fun if you celebrate it in the World!

We're living vicariously through everyone's reports , wishing December was closer than it is, and waiting for a sign that this winter is coming to an end soon! 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Belated BirthdayDLI
*

*Granny*
Those Irish Eyes are Smiling on YOU    Looking forward to the TR     All the best and Pixie dust for the job search!

*bobbiwoz* Otters !  Now that would be cool   




MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm with Dory on this eliza.  If you go in mentally prepared for huge crowds and plan accordingly you should be fine.  I can't think of anything more fun that being in WDW for the holiday and your birthday !  That part is awesome.  Escaping the cold in our part of the country is also a big plus.
> 
> But I would plan on doing the parks in the same way you do at other times.  While I've never been in the parks for NYE, I have been in the parks for Pres Week, Thanksgiving and Easter in the past.  Do not like the parks during this time.  But if you plan to get up at the crack of dawn and hit the parks very early.....possibly might need to get the heck of the Mickeyland by 11 -12 noon just for your own sanity, then you should be fine.  I know we were in the MK on Easter 1999.  It became so packed by 11 am that it was shoulder to shoulder.   But Tues, Wed and Thurs of that week weren't so bad.  The year we were in WDW for Thanksgiving, we didn't even go into the parks on the actual holiday.  Just chilled at our resort.  As Dory said, find other things to occupy your time : hotel touring, carriage ride, water boats at the WL......it is a tough decision I know.
> 
> Maria





lisah0711 said:


> Glad to hear that you had a good time and enjoy your trip next month!
> 
> Eliza, I will echo what others have said here.  We just went for our first Christmas trip -- it is getting too hard to miss school.  We were up at o' dark thirty and at rope drop every day.  Gathered fast passes, took a break in the afternoon and did just fine.  It wasn't the same as January when we usually travel but it worked for us.
> Have a great day groupies!



*eliza* ditto on the good advise.  I hate the crowds too, but love the decorations and and the feel of the season. With good planning EARLY in and out of the parks, and Great FASS PASS TIP, you can truly have a Magical Birthday!!!  



horselover said:


> So I'm driving to work this morning & come around the bend & there in the middle of the road are 3 big deer just standing there staring me down.  I of course stop.  They don't move & then a 4th deer comes out of the woods (the baby).  As soon as the baby ran across they left.  As if that wasn't enough on the way home from work as I'm driving by the same spot I look to the side & there is one still standing there watching!  Do you think deer seek revenge on people?



BE Afraid Be Very Afraid  



jimmytammy said:


> Tammy and I were on the computers a few days back when I discover that we can purchase a Sunpass(the tag you see on FL. vehicles for toll roads to keep them moving along while the rest of us have to divvy up dollars and cents).  We started taking the toll rd 417 that connects I-4 to WDW from around Sanford to bypass Orlando.  It costs about $6.50 but is worth it to me for the road less hassled.
> 
> Anyway, I get excited cause I find out we can buy one where you pay for it as needed.  Tammy has a friend that lives in Congress Park in Orlando that got us one from a local grocery store and sent it to us by mail.  In essence, we will feel like Floridians zipping through the toll booths, and we wont be slowed down by change counting, therefore, we will arrive at WL that much sooner



*HEY JIMMY* Yup you got it Bad  We haven't tried 417 yet is it much longer from MCO?


OK Groupies Hang in there Spring is just around the corner... I think ?? But I didn't check in with Punxsutawney Phil today!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> All was well this morning.  No mafia deer waiting to murdeer me!      Sorry couldn't help myself.       That joke is for me DBIL the king of bad jokes!


----------



## jimmytammy

417 is right at 20-25 mins from VWL to MCO.  Its a lot less hassle than the Beeline which has tolls, only to dump you onto I-4.  To get to 417 from MCO, it might be 2-3 miles, with maybe one stoplight.  But it is a straight shot.  Once on 417, exits will prompt you to either take exit 6 or 3 for WDW.  3 is a lot less congested, puts you by the Gaylord Hotel, near entrance around Pop Century and Wide World of Sports.  Exit 6 will put you in more traffic, over on International Dr., leads you to DTD area.  Even if I were staying at a resort in that area, I would still take exit 3.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> 417 is right at 20-25 mins from VWL to MCO.  Its a lot less hassle than the Beeline which has tolls, only to dump you onto I-4.  To get to 417 from MCO, it might be 2-3 miles, with maybe one stoplight.  But it is a straight shot.  Once on 417, exits will prompt you to either take exit 6 or 3 for WDW.  3 is a lot less congested, puts you by the Gaylord Hotel, near entrance around Pop Century and Wide World of Sports.  Exit 6 will put you in more traffic, over on International Dr., leads you to DTD area.  Even if I were staying at a resort in that area, I would still take exit 3.



We always take 417 now.  It's so much better.  I'm not sure of the exit number though.   I know we pass the Nick hotel.  Is that 6 or 3?   I'm thinking it's probably 3 because I know we don't go by the DTD area.


----------



## lisah0711

tea pot said:


> BE Afraid Be Very Afraid




Congrats on making the superstar list this week on our WISH challenge!  

Okay, I hope we get an otter report soon!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> 417 is right at 20-25 mins from VWL to MCO.  Its a lot less hassle than the Beeline which has tolls, only to dump you onto I-4.  To get to 417 from MCO, it might be 2-3 miles, with maybe one stoplight.  But it is a straight shot.  Once on 417, exits will prompt you to either take exit 6 or 3 for WDW.  3 is a lot less congested, puts you by the Gaylord Hotel, near entrance around Pop Century and Wide World of Sports.  Exit 6 will put you in more traffic, over on International Dr., leads you to DTD area.  Even if I were staying at a resort in that area, I would still take exit 3.



JT, we don't take the Beeline when driving to WDW.  We just take I4.  Is this route better than the I4 all the way route?  Thanks!

PS  Hi *Granny* .  Ireland!!


----------



## Granny

lisah0711 said:


> Okay, I hope we get an otter report soon!



Can't say that I've ever seen otters at WL/VWL.  If they are indigenous to Florida, I'm sure they're there!

Hi Muush!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hi Everybody!  Back from sunny California!  What a great trip.  My DH surprised me even more with booking the Grand Californian!!!!  I just about lost it when we walked in.  It is magnificent.  The lobby is smaller than WL and I think the WL is the most beautiful resort but GC sure isn't far behind!  It definatly has the wow factor.  It was also so great to be able to walk right out of the resort to either DTD or Calif. Adventure.  It was very hard to leave it!
I will be posting a TR and will post the link.
Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes!  Loved the birthday moose Maria!
Better get back to work.  More later!  Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday!


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi Everybody!  Back from sunny California!  What a great trip.  My DH surprised me even more with booking the Grand Californian!!!!  I just about lost it when we walked in.  It is magnificent.  The lobby is smaller than WL and I think the WL is the most beautiful resort but GC sure isn't far behind!  It definatly has the wow factor.  It was also so great to be able to walk right out of the resort to either DTD or Calif. Adventure.  It was very hard to leave it!
> I will be posting a TR and will post the link.
> Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes!  Loved the birthday moose Maria!
> Better get back to work.  More later!  Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday!



Welcome back DLI!   So glad to hear you had a great trip.  Looking forward to the TR & pics, pics, pics please!!


----------



## Muushka

Sounds wonderful DLI.  Can't wait to read the TR.


----------



## stopher1

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi Everybody!  Back from sunny California!  What a great trip.  My DH surprised me even more with booking the Grand Californian!!!!  I just about lost it when we walked in.  It is magnificent.  The lobby is smaller than WL and I think the WL is the most beautiful resort but GC sure isn't far behind!  It definatly has the wow factor.  It was also so great to be able to walk right out of the resort to either DTD or Calif. Adventure.  It was very hard to leave it!
> I will be posting a TR and will post the link.



I'm so glad you loved your stay at my west coast home!  The Grand really is GRAND, isn't it?  I love it there - and felt the same kind of way you did, just in the opposite direction, when I first stepped inside the Lodge last month.  WOW.  I just love sitting in the lobby in the evening listening to the pianist, or sitting by the fireplace.  And that private entrance into DCA sure is cool - and just wait til the private viewing platform for World of Color opens up this spring.  I'm getting all giddy about our return trip out there this fall already...

Can't wait to see your TR...


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> We always take 417 now.  It's so much better.  I'm not sure of the exit number though.   I know we pass the Nick hotel.  Is that 6 or 3?   I'm thinking it's probably 3 because I know we don't go by the DTD area.



It sounds like you take the 6.  I remember seeing the Nick Hotel which is on Intl. Dr.  The DTD area comes up on your left as you approach Apopka Vineland Rd.  This area, if you turn left puts you onto Hotel Plaza Blvd. which are the Hotels near DTD.  After forgetting a few times, getting excited cause Im so close to WDW I have turned off on exit 6, then remember I should have gone a short ways more and a lot less traffic.


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> 417 is right at 20-25 mins from VWL to MCO.  Its a lot less hassle than the Beeline which has tolls, only to dump you onto I-4.  To get to 417 from MCO, it might be 2-3 miles, with maybe one stoplight.  But it is a straight shot.  Once on 417, exits will prompt you to either take exit 6 or 3 for WDW.  3 is a lot less congested, puts you by the Gaylord Hotel, near entrance around Pop Century and Wide World of Sports.  Exit 6 will put you in more traffic, over on International Dr., leads you to DTD area.  Even if I were staying at a resort in that area, I would still take exit 3.



Thanks Jimmy we will definitely try it 
A shout out to Tammy for me 



lisah0711 said:


> Congrats on making the superstar list this week on our WISH challenge!
> 
> Okay, I hope we get an otter report soon!



Thanks lisah 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi Everybody!  Back from sunny California!  What a great trip.  My DH surprised me even more with booking the Grand Californian!!!!  I just about lost it when we walked in.  It is magnificent.  The lobby is smaller than WL and I think the WL is the most beautiful resort but GC sure isn't far behind!  It definatly has the wow factor.  It was also so great to be able to walk right out of the resort to either DTD or Calif. Adventure.  It was very hard to leave it!
> I will be posting a TR and will post the link.
> Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes!  Loved the birthday moose Maria!
> Better get back to work.  More later!  Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday!



 DLI is back   Can't wait for TR report
 ??? is there transportation from LAX to DL

Take Care Groupies..


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> JT, we don't take the Beeline when driving to WDW.  We just take I4.  Is this route better than the I4 all the way route?  Thanks!
> 
> PS  Hi *Granny* .  Ireland!!



I like it a lot better.  It may be 4-5 mins longer than I-4 but the hassle is a lot less, less nerves frazzled.  If I-4 is running smooth, not much traffic, that is great, but you never know.  

We catch 417 around the Sanford area.  Then its maybe 45 mins more to WDW, including toll stops.  Not much traffic, never seen an accident on it, never bumper to bumper.  If you follow GPS, dont let it talk you back off 417, just stay the course to exit 3.  Trust me

A good comparison, I-4 around Orlando like I-40 around Raleigh rush hr.
417 like I-40 between Smithfield and Wilmington on a lazy Sunday drive

Another little trick we like, take exit 9A just before Jacksonville FL.  It will take you due south around Jacksonville, avoiding downtown backup, doesnt take any more time, and lots less stressful.  It is 4 and 6 lanes most all the way.  We literally sat in dead traffic 3 times in Jacksonville, once on a bridge for 1 solid hr.  I said never again!  Learned 9A and havent looked back since.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Good evening Groupies!  

Guess where I am?!??!   Sitting in my comfortable BWV studio!    My conference in Tampa was over except for the banquet and I've had more than my share of those so I called up MS this afternoon and got a room!  Woo Hoo!  _(VWL was not available - I did ask.)_  Went over to Epcot this evening to eat, do a few rides and watch Illuminations.  A very nice way to start a mini trip.  Tomorrow I move over to BLT for my first stay there.

Only thing - my room is ground floor (which is fine) but I have the scary clown looking right at my room over the construction fence!    I guess he scared someone else too much b/c when I got in the room there was a Welcome Home packet for a different guest who was staying thru Sunday.  I called the front desk and they said that person hadn't wanted to room and had been moved.  They also told me that person hadn't even been in the room which is why the packet was here  - huh?    I think they had been here long enough to use the bathroom and leave the patio door unlocked.  I found a strap with keys on it in the safe as well.  Not exactly a preferred start to my stay but oh well.  Actually, I kind of like the room - nice location not too far from the elevators and the walkway to the boardwalk.  If there just wasn't that clown.........


----------



## MiaSRN62

> but I have the scary clown looking right at my room over the construction fence!



  Too funny Kathy !  So cool you were able to get a room at such short notice.  

Have fun at BLT....can't wait to hear about it.  

Bracing for a big storm here in Philly.......I'm hoping it blows out to sea !!!


Maria


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> It sounds like you take the 6.  I remember seeing the Nick Hotel which is on Intl. Dr.  The DTD area comes up on your left as you approach Apopka Vineland Rd.  This area, if you turn left puts you onto Hotel Plaza Blvd. which are the Hotels near DTD.  After forgetting a few times, getting excited cause Im so close to WDW I have turned off on exit 6, then remember I should have gone a short ways more and a lot less traffic.



Maybe I'm in excitement mode too because I don't remember seeing Hotel Plaza Blvd. & the traffic has really never been that bad.  Maybe we've just hit it at the right time.  I will remember to try exit 3 when we're there next month.    Although not that I'm thinking of it we'll be at BCV not the Lodge.  Is exit 3 still the best exit to take for BCV?


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I like it a lot better.  It may be 4-5 mins longer than I-4 but the hassle is a lot less, less nerves frazzled.  If I-4 is running smooth, not much traffic, that is great, but you never know.
> 
> We catch 417 around the Sanford area.  Then its maybe 45 mins more to WDW, including toll stops.  Not much traffic, never seen an accident on it, never bumper to bumper.  If you follow GPS, dont let it talk you back off 417, just stay the course to exit 3.  Trust me
> 
> A good comparison, I-4 around Orlando like I-40 around Raleigh rush hr.
> 417 like I-40 between Smithfield and Wilmington on a lazy Sunday drive
> 
> Another little trick we like, take exit 9A just before Jacksonville FL.  It will take you due south around Jacksonville, avoiding downtown backup, doesnt take any more time, and lots less stressful.  It is 4 and 6 lanes most all the way.  We literally sat in dead traffic 3 times in Jacksonville, once on a bridge for 1 solid hr.  I said never again!  Learned 9A and havent looked back since.



Thanks JT.  For those times that we arrive after and before  7, 417 it will be.

The exit 9A, is that 295?  We took that for several years, but have found 95 to be pretty good the past few years.  But a great choice if passing through Jax during rush hour.  I will propose all these changes to Mr Muush....wish me luck!

*K4*!!  You animal!!!  Have a great time at BWV.  Spontaneous is fun.


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Guess where I am?!??!   Sitting in my comfortable BWV studio!   ... I have the scary clown looking right at my room over the construction fence!
> Tomorrow I move over to BLT for my first stay there.





You were at BWV - how cool! 
I'm with you on the scary clown  And At night it only gets worse 
Imagineer1 to Imagineer2: "Hey - lets add a clown to the pool"
Imag2: (sarcastically) "Yeah, great idea, everyone loves clowns."
Imag1: "We could have the kids slide down a rollercoaster made out of the clown's tongue and come out his mouth"
Imag2: (again, sarcastically) "...yeah... and the eyes could light up at night, make him look like he's watching_ ~always watching~_"
Imag1: Awesome! They're going to love this!
Imag2: Or we'll get fired.​
Let us know how your BLT check in & stay goes! I love spontaneous stays


----------



## Muushka

you are right! 

clowns =


----------



## Granny

Folks afraid of clowns? 

I know there's a lot of you out there so there must be something to it.  I just never understood it.  Doesn't mean it's not a valid feeling though.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Imagineer1 to Imagineer2: "Hey - lets add a clown to the pool"
> Imag2: (sarcastically) "Yeah, great idea, everyone loves clowns."
> Imag1: "We could have the kids slide down a rollercoaster made out of the clown's tongue and come out his mouth"
> Imag2: (again, sarcastically) "...yeah... and the eyes could light up at night, make him look like he's watching ~always watching~"
> Imag1: Awesome! They're going to love this!
> Imag2: Or we'll get fired.



This must have been how it all went down Twinklebug !  


Maria


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Folks afraid of clowns?
> 
> I know there's a lot of you out there so there must be something to it.  I just never understood it.  Doesn't mean it's not a valid feeling though.



It's not all clowns, just some clowns.  I think Poltergeist did it for me.


----------



## twinklebug

Muushka said:


> It's not all clowns, just some clowns.  I think Poltergeist did it for me.



Pretty much all clowns for me.  Ever since I realized there was an adult man hiding behind that makeup they just give off a creepy feeling... like what else are they hiding?


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Afternoon Groupies!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi Everybody!  Back from sunny California!  What a great trip.  My DH surprised me even more with booking the Grand Californian!!!!  I just about lost it when we walked in.  It is magnificent.  The lobby is smaller than WL and I think the WL is the most beautiful resort but GC sure isn't far behind!  It definatly has the wow factor.  It was also so great to be able to walk right out of the resort to either DTD or Calif. Adventure.  It was very hard to leave it!
> I will be posting a TR and will post the link.
> Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes!  Loved the birthday moose Maria!
> Better get back to work.  More later!  Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday!



DLI - Very Cool! GC is on our wish list in the next few years. We have never been to DL and after looking at pictures of GC it is now near the top of our must do's!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good evening Groupies!
> 
> Guess where I am?!??!   Sitting in my comfortable BWV studio!    My conference in Tampa was over except for the banquet and I've had more than my share of those so I called up MS this afternoon and got a room!  Woo Hoo!  _(VWL was not available - I did ask.)_  Went over to Epcot this evening to eat, do a few rides and watch Illuminations.  A very nice way to start a mini trip.  Tomorrow I move over to BLT for my first stay there.
> 
> Only thing - my room is ground floor (which is fine) but I have the scary clown looking right at my room over the construction fence!    I guess he scared someone else too much b/c when I got in the room there was a Welcome Home packet for a different guest who was staying thru Sunday.  I called the front desk and they said that person hadn't wanted to room and had been moved.  They also told me that person hadn't even been in the room which is why the packet was here  - huh?    I think they had been here long enough to use the bathroom and leave the patio door unlocked.  I found a strap with keys on it in the safe as well.  Not exactly a preferred start to my stay but oh well.  Actually, I kind of like the room - nice location not too far from the elevators and the walkway to the boardwalk.  If there just wasn't that clown.........



Kathy - That is fantastic you were able to score a BWV room last minute even if it means having the clown stare you down..lol. I'm with Granny on this one..I don't get it..lol.

Speaking of Granny - Have a Great time in Ireland. Very jealous. That is a bucket list item for myself.

JT - Thanks for Sunpass tip. I will have to look into that.


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> Too funny Kathy !  So cool you were able to get a room at such short notice.
> 
> Have fun at BLT....can't wait to hear about it.
> 
> Bracing for a big storm here in Philly.......I'm hoping it blows out to sea !!!
> 
> 
> Maria



looking for 12 inches Maria,  wouldcha know it Friday evenings are when I do my usual food shopping.  No way I'm going anywhere near a supermarket today or tomorrow. 



Muushka said:


> It's not all clowns, just some clowns.  I think Poltergeist did it for me.



Stephen King had a television miniseries that did me in with clowns.  I can't remember the name of it.  Although the "old guy" is a huge B movie/science fiction fan.  He loves them from his youth when they made the corniest b movies.  Probably why he loves sci-fi diner so much.  Anyway he has a vhs tape of a movie called "killer klowns from outer space"  that every one with a clown phobia should rent.


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


> Folks afraid of clowns?
> 
> I know there's a lot of you out there so there must be something to it.  I just never understood it.  Doesn't mean it's not a valid feeling though.



Oh No Didn't you read Stephen King's "IT"
I don't even trust this guy


----------



## MiaSRN62

> looking for 12 inches Maria, wouldcha know it Friday evenings are when I do my usual food shopping. No way I'm going anywhere near a supermarket today or tomorrow.



I'll go but late.....like after 8:30 or 9 pm.  Usually that's the best time.  Heard D.C. got 31 inches from this one !  


Maria


----------



## Muushka

Yeah Eliza, that sounds like a movie I want to rent!

Speaking of bucket lists, anyone got one they care to share?

I loved that movie.

I think most of mine have to do with travel.  I think I'm probably shallow.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> It's not all clowns, just some clowns.  I think Poltergeist did it for me.


  Yes, that clown scene was scary.  I forgot about that part of the movie! 



twinklebug said:


> Pretty much all clowns for me.  Ever since I realized there was an adult man hiding behind that makeup they just give off a creepy feeling... like what else are they hiding?



Hmmm...I guess the characters at WDW creep you out too? 



eliza61 said:


> Stephen King had a television miniseries that did me in with clowns.  I can't remember the name of it.  Although the "old guy" is a huge B movie/science fiction fan.  He loves them from his youth when they made the corniest b movies.  Probably why he loves sci-fi diner so much.  Anyway he has a vhs tape of a movie called "killer klowns from outer space"  that every one with a clown phobia should rent.





tea pot said:


> Oh No Didn't you read Stephen King's "IT"
> I don't even trust this guy



Eliza...TeaPot gave you your answer to the name of the movie.  Many have compared the clown slide at BWV to that movie.  Here's a look at that bad boy whose name, I believe, was Pennywise. 






Fellow Groupies, I was just ribbing you a bit about the clown thing.  Evidently, it is one of the most common phobias around so I understand that it really creeps out a lot of people.  I guess I am a bit sensitive to the BWV clown since I've seen so many people post that they would NEVER accept a room with a view of the main pool because of that.

Anyway, back on topic.  Here's the trivia for today:

*What is the name of the street that WL/VWL is located on?*


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Anyway, back on topic.  Here's the trivia for today:
> 
> *What is the name of the street that WL/VWL is located on?*



That would be Timberline Drive!


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone!  We are preparing for a major snowstorm up here in south central PA.  We may be stuck inside for awhile.  All groupies at WDW..please send photos!!


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Maybe I'm in excitement mode too because I don't remember seeing Hotel Plaza Blvd. & the traffic has really never been that bad.  Maybe we've just hit it at the right time.  I will remember to try exit 3 when we're there next month.    Although not that I'm thinking of it we'll be at BCV not the Lodge.  Is exit 3 still the best exit to take for BCV?



I think so, because you approach Epcot area first from this direction as opposed to approaching MK area.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Thanks JT.  For those times that we arrive after and before  7, 417 it will be.
> 
> The exit 9A, is that 295?  We took that for several years, but have found 95 to be pretty good the past few years.  But a great choice if passing through Jax during rush hour.  I will propose all these changes to Mr Muush....wish me luck!
> 
> *K4*!!  You animal!!!  Have a great time at BWV.  Spontaneous is fun.



It is 295 I believe but you are going off to the left of Jacksonville vs. the 295 that goes right of JVille.  Sounds crazy, but our van rerads pretty accurate and it keeps you due south the whole time around the bypass.  I did 295 the other direction a couple times and it took along time it seemed like.

The only reason I found out about the 2 roads(9A and 417) was because a fellow DISer FL resident shared it.  Cant say they are tremendous timesavers, but stress savers, which is great in my book!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

stopher1 said:


> I'm so glad you loved your stay at my west coast home!  The Grand really is GRAND, isn't it?  I love it there - and felt the same kind of way you did, just in the opposite direction, when I first stepped inside the Lodge last month.  WOW.  I just love sitting in the lobby in the evening listening to the pianist, or sitting by the fireplace.  And that private entrance into DCA sure is cool - and just wait til the private viewing platform for World of Color opens up this spring.  I'm getting all giddy about our return trip out there this fall already...
> 
> Can't wait to see your TR...


Oh I didn't know about the viewing platform!  That will be so cool!  Looks like we will have to make another trip out there!  The TR is in progress!



tea pot said:


> DLI is back   Can't wait for TR report
> ??? is there transportation from LAX to DL
> 
> Take Care Groupies..


There isn't anything like Magical Express but there are different shuttle services.  We actually flew through John Wayne airport.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good evening Groupies!
> 
> Guess where I am?!??!   Sitting in my comfortable BWV studio!  If there just wasn't that clown.........


Love BWV!!!  Have a great trip!!!



Granny said:


> Folks afraid of clowns?
> 
> I know there's a lot of you out there so there must be something to it.  I just never understood it.  Doesn't mean it's not a valid feeling though.



What did it for me was riding on the subway in NYC when a guy came through dressed as a clown and asking for money.  When everyone ignored him he flew into a profanity filled tirade!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Well folks I may make the ultimate groupie Mom sacrifice.  My DD enjoys the Lodge but her favorite resort is BWV.  When we visit in June we will be celebrating her birthday and she will have her BFF with which will be he first time she will be able to share Disney with a friend.  Well since I got to stay at our Lodge's sister resort for my birthday I decided that I would make the sacrifice and get on a waitlist so DD can spend her birthday at her favorite resort.  Oh what we do for our kids!  It isn't a total sacrifice cause I do love BWV but I was really looking forward to VWL.  Not sure if it will even happen since there isn't anything available right now.


----------



## stopher1

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh I didn't know about the viewing platform!  That will be so cool!  Looks like we will have to make another trip out there!  The TR is in progress!
> :



Oh yeah - it's a definite exclusive just for DVC members, staying at the Grand on points.  DVC members staying over at the PPH or the DLH won't be able to use it.  There's a picture of it, in this thread, inside post #8 - scroll way down.  This side of the villas wing looks out directly over Paradise Pier (not sure where you stayed exactly).  It's basically directly above the BBQ area.  

This was from my solo TR when I was out there in December


And if you check out this thread, you can see some very recent pics of testing for WOC going on recently.

Page 141 has some great pics right at the top of the page

Page 138 also has some great pics as well...you just have to scroll down some

It's looking pretty amazing.


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> What did it for me was riding on the subway in NYC when a guy came through dressed as a clown and asking for money.  When everyone ignored him he flew into a profanity filled tirade!




LOL, whatta you talking about DIL, that was a normal morning on the A train for me when I went to H.S.    I lived uptown and went to H.S. in Brooklyn so every morning I took the train downtown to 42nd street.  When the wackadoodles came on I knew I was at my station.  Some people use watches, I used people in clown outfits and alien costumes.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> I think so, because you approach Epcot area first from this direction as opposed to approaching MK area.



Thanks JT!  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well folks I may make the ultimate groupie Mom sacrifice.  My DD enjoys the Lodge but her favorite resort is BWV.  When we visit in June we will be celebrating her birthday and she will have her BFF with which will be he first time she will be able to share Disney with a friend.  Well since I got to stay at our Lodge's sister resort for my birthday I decided that I would make the sacrifice and get on a waitlist so DD can spend her birthday at her favorite resort.  Oh what we do for our kids!  It isn't a total sacrifice cause I do love BWV but I was really looking forward to VWL.  Not sure if it will even happen since there isn't anything available right now.



You are a good mom DLI!        Good luck with your waitlist.  I bet you'll get it.  I've been having very good luck with waitlists lately.   

Good luck to all groupies expecting major snow this weekend.  Sorry you have to put up with that, but I can't deny I'm glad it's not us!  Stay warm my friends & watch lots of movies.


----------



## Happydinks

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well folks I may make the ultimate groupie Mom sacrifice.  My DD enjoys the Lodge but her favorite resort is BWV. ........



You're a good Mom!  Hope your DD appreciates your sacrifice!

Good morning - from snowy Richmond - AGAIN!  As I sit here posting, it is coming down hard here, schools never opened today (they only went one day this week, which was yesterday), and businesses are starting to close.  We are supposed to get anywhere from 8-10 inches of snow/sleet into mid-day tomorrow.  Could be worse - could live in the No. VA or DC area - which could get up to 30 inches of this stuff!

Just one more comment on the clown thing -- have you seen the commercial for Walmart with the Dad who dresses as a clown for the children's birthday party - and the end result?!? Now if that wouldn't create a clown phobia, I don't know what would.

*DLI* - glad you had a nice trip to the GC.  The pics we've seen on-line always look nice - but for some reason it looks larger than WL.

Well, to all who are expecting the snow - stay safe, be careful, stay warm!  We bought a new snowblower last weekend after the last storm - got it delivered from Illinois.  When we checked on delivery the sales person said "Richmond, huh.  We've been shipping a lot of snowblowers there this year.  Don't they carry them in the stores?" Did I mention how sick we are of all of this.....


----------



## MiaSRN62

*stopher1*....your DL photos and accompanying essay were awesome.  Thanks !  


Muushka....my Bucket List ?   Gotta think on that.  For sure to live in a warm state---and travel.  

Maria


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

stopher1 said:


> Oh yeah - it's a definite exclusive just for DVC members, staying at the Grand on points.  DVC members staying over at the PPH or the DLH won't be able to use it.  There's a picture of it, in this thread, inside post #8 - scroll way down.  This side of the villas wing looks out directly over Paradise Pier (not sure where you stayed exactly).  It's basically directly above the BBQ area.
> 
> This was from my solo TR when I was out there in December
> 
> 
> And if you check out this thread, you can see some very recent pics of testing for WOC going on recently.
> 
> Page 141 has some great pics right at the top of the page
> 
> Page 138 also has some great pics as well...you just have to scroll down some
> 
> It's looking pretty amazing.



Oh we went out on that platform but I didn't know that's what it was for!  Our room was on the same side as yours but down farther.  Thanks for the links.  Wish they would have been testing when we were there!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> LOL, whatta you talking about DIL, that was a normal morning on the A train for me when I went to H.S.    I lived uptown and went to H.S. in Brooklyn so every morning I took the train downtown to 42nd street.  When the wackadoodles came on I knew I was at my station.  Some people use watches, I used people in clown outfits and alien costumes.


  Too funny Eliza!  NYC sure is an interesting place!  Used to go there alot when my sister lived there but now I have only been there once in the last 15 years.



horselover said:


> Thanks JT!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a good mom DLI!        Good luck with your waitlist.  I bet you'll get it.  I've been having very good luck with waitlists lately.


Thanks HL!  It is bittersweet though.  



Happydinks said:


> You're a good Mom!  Hope your DD appreciates your sacrifice!
> 
> Good morning - from snowy Richmond - AGAIN!  As I sit here posting, it is coming down hard here, schools never opened today (they only went one day this week, which was yesterday), and businesses are starting to close.  We are supposed to get anywhere from 8-10 inches of snow/sleet into mid-day tomorrow.  Could be worse - could live in the No. VA or DC area - which could get up to 30 inches of this stuff!
> 
> *DLI* - glad you had a nice trip to the GC.  The pics we've seen on-line always look nice - but for some reason it looks larger than WL.
> 
> Well, to all who are expecting the snow - stay safe, be careful, stay warm!  We bought a new snowblower last weekend after the last storm - got it delivered from Illinois.  When we checked on delivery the sales person said "Richmond, huh.  We've been shipping a lot of snowblowers there this year.  Don't they carry them in the stores?" Did I mention how sick we are of all of this.....



Hope everything will be okay with the snow.  I can sure relate to being sick of it.  We have had snow on the ground since Dec. 8th and got more last night and will be getting more Sunday.  Wish I could have stayed in California!  
If we do get the BWV we won't be telling DD until we get to the airport and she sees the ME tags on the luggage.  Hopefully she will be appreciative!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Oh my bucket list would include working at the zoo in Omaha and living in Florida and working at WDW!!!

Take care to all our groupies being snowed on!  I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## stopher1

MiaSRN62 said:


> *stopher1*....your DL photos and accompanying essay were awesome.  Thanks !
> Maria



Thanks Maria!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh we went out on that platform but I didn't know that's what it was for!  Our room was on the same side as yours but down farther.  Thanks for the links.  Wish they would have been testing when we were there!



Yeah I was thinking the same thing when I was out there.  They had done some the week before I was there, then more the week after, but not while I was there - but from what I saw online, not as much as they've been doing recently.  

We were supposed to be out there as a family this May, then July, then Nov - and now finally (I hope) it will be in December, after Christmas.  We're actually looking to fly west later on Christmas Day, and then head to the GC a couple of days later.  Should be lots of fun.  Only my eldest has ever experienced DL at Christmastime, but that was when he was 2... so he doesn't remember it.  We've been to WDW 3 different times at Christmastime, so now it's DL's turn.  Not the Lodge, I know - but since it's her sister, I think that's okay, right?    Can't wait to be on that viewing platform to watch WOC...


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh my bucket list would include working at the zoo in Omaha and living in Florida and working at WDW!!!
> 
> Take care to all our groupies being snowed on!  I'll be thinking about you!



Yes, to all who are in the snow route, best wishes.

DLI you reminded me of one of my non-travel bucket list entries.  
I would love to pet a cat.  I mean a big cat.  Like a lion or a tiger.  I would love the hear the purr, feel the love.


----------



## blossomz

Eliza you just make me giggle!

Well..we got out of school an hour early today.  The snow started, but wasn't really sticking.  But it is really coming down now!  We are in the same snow belt as DC and Baltimore so we are in for it big time!!!


Hmm..might just have to get out all of my planning stuff and start dreaming of our summer trips in the heat!


----------



## stopher1

Here in Indy, the snow was originally reported as beginning before the commuting time this morning.  It didn't actually start until closer til 11 am.  And it is snowing 8 hours later.  So far we've got about 7" in our yard.  I left work finally at about 2 pm, and my normally 30 min drive took me 2 hours.  I hate that kind of situation.  Lots of icy, slush, and so much coming down with very low hanging clouds that the visibility was difficult.  But I made it, and am now safely ensconsed for the weekend. They say it's supposed to go all night long.  The kids are sure excited though for snow forts, igloo building and sledding tomorrow!  Happy it's a Saturday and I can actually join them instead of just hearing about it later on at dinner! 

Be safe and warm fellow groupies covered with snow!


----------



## disneylovin24

Hi all

We are DVC owners at the wilderness lodge, but GASP, we've never stayed there We may be next February though The resort is beautiful and I am really looking forward to staying there someday


----------



## wildernessDad

We are socked in here in Severn, Maryland!   And it's still coming down!  And it will be 66 today in Orlando.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good morning Groupies!  I'm really behind on the thread now. DS is safely back in Hawaii, Dad is in Siberia and I'm spending the weekend in North Carolina. It's done nothing but rain since our arrival yesterday. Probably better than the mega amounts of snow predicted up north. 
Happy belated birthday Eliza, JT and DLI. Hope you enjoyed your special day celebrating with family and friends. 
Horselover, hoping you have safe passage to and from work. Those pesky deer can really be a nuisance. My mom and I had one cross our path bright and early yesterday morning on the way to the airport.
Granny we had a very brief layover in Ireland once. That's someplace I'd like to return to. Have a nice trip.  
Enjoy your weekend. Stay safe warm and dry


----------



## wildernessDad

disneylovin24 said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are DVC owners at the wilderness lodge, but GASP, we've never stayed there We may be next February though The resort is beautiful and I am really looking forward to staying there someday



Great!  Grab a moose siggie and stay a spell!


----------



## jimmytammy

disneylovin24 said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are DVC owners at the wilderness lodge, but GASP, we've never stayed there We may be next February though The resort is beautiful and I am really looking forward to staying there someday



Welcome to the Groupies!

Dont feel bad, we bought VWL site unseen,twice, before we ever saw the place.  And with no regrets.  Go on and plan that 1st trip home!!


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Good morning Groupies!  I'm really behind on the thread now. DS is safely back in Hawaii, Dad is in Siberia and I'm spending the weekend in North Carolina. It's done nothing but rain since our arrival yesterday. Probably better than the mega amounts of snow predicted up north.
> Happy belated birthday Eliza, JT and DLI. Hope you enjoyed your special day celebrating with family and friends.
> Horselover, hoping you have safe passage to and from work. Those pesky deer can really be a nuisance. My mom and I had one cross our path bright and early yesterday morning on the way to the airport.
> Granny we had a very brief layover in Ireland once. That's someplace I'd like to return to. Have a nice trip.
> Enjoy your weekend. Stay safe warm and dry



Hey Di

Where in NC are you?


----------



## horselover

disneylovin24 said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are DVC owners at the wilderness lodge, but GASP, we've never stayed there We may be next February though The resort is beautiful and I am really looking forward to staying there someday



      and congratulations on your purchase!   You couldn't have picked a better resort to buy into.  

Hi Di!  

No snow here which is unusual during storms like this.  Sorry for all of you that have to deal with it.  I've seen some pics this morning & it looks pretty bad.  Stay warm & safe groupies!


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> Glad to hear every one is warm and toasty again.  Why is the law of nature such that the furnace will always blow when the temperature hits freezing and the air conditioner will wait until it's 90 F and 80% humidity before it quits.



Add that the furnace is most likely to break when you're not home! That's how our trip to WDW ended this week. We got home on Tuesday afternoon to a home that was only 50 degrees.  The furnace needed a new motor that the repair guy couldn't get until Wednesday morning so we spent Tuesday night in the living room keeping warm by the fireplace.  $600 later the furnace was working again.  It shouldn't have broken in the first place as it is only 5 years old.

The rest of the week has been busy with job search activity.  Looking for a job is exhausting work.  I have a shot at interviewing for one next week that sounds perfect for me other than the salary.  I think I will interview and worry about the salary if there is a job offer.  If not, I have no decision to make.

WDW was great in January.   I think I'm going to like being retired some day.


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> We are socked in here in Severn, Maryland!   And it's still coming down!  And it will be 66 today in Orlando.



I"m watching the WeatherChannel and they are showing thundersnow from during the night!  If we have to have a snowstorm, I love the thundersnow.  We only get it here maybe once every few years.

Stay inside and stay warm, everyone out east.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Yeah Eliza, that sounds like a movie I want to rent!
> 
> Speaking of bucket lists, anyone got one they care to share?
> 
> I loved that movie.
> 
> *I think most of mine have to do with travel.  I think I'm probably shallow*.



LOL, well we're hanging out in the same waters then.  But then didn't you love the part when Jack Nicholas tells Morgan freeman his bucket list and he says to Jack... "I've taken baths deeper than that"  

Let's see, mine also has to do with travel.  My top 5 places to visit would be
1)  Egypt.  I want to see those pyramids
2)  Yellowstone Park/Grand Canyon.  One of the bad habits we NY'ers have is that we tend to think our city is the center of the Universe.  When I took Rizzo to West Virginia was the first time I had seen Mtns.  I'd probably lose my marbles if I ever see the Grand Canyon
3) Ireland/Scotland.  They just look so green!!
4)Goree Island Senegal.  Little bit of History here. Goree Island is a museum now, it was the final exit point on Africa for slaves before being shipped ot the Americas.

Everyone has full permission to chuckle on number 5.
5)  I was a huge Johnny Cash fan growing up.  LOL.  Grandmother was from Knoxville Tn.  So I going to pull an "Elvis" and visit his museum or gravesite.


Dreaming of Florida.  18 inches of snow and counting.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

stopher1 said:


> Not the Lodge, I know - but since it's her sister, I think that's okay, right?    Can't wait to be on that viewing platform to watch WOC...



Not the Lodge but sure close!



Muushka said:


> DLI you reminded me of one of my non-travel bucket list entries.
> I would love to pet a cat.  I mean a big cat.  Like a lion or a tiger.  I would love the hear the purr, feel the love.


Actually that was one of my bucket list items at one time.  Love love love tigers.  A few years ago I was lucky enough to be able to hold a baby tiger!!  It was wonderful and sooooo cute.  There is supposed to be a park in Florida where you can interact with tigers.  I'll have to try to remember the name of it.



disneylovin24 said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are DVC owners at the wilderness lodge, but GASP, we've never stayed there We may be next February though The resort is beautiful and I am really looking forward to staying there someday



Welcome to the friendliest thread on the boards!  Hope you can make that trip home soon!



Inkmahm said:


> Add that the furnace is most likely to break when you're not home! That's how our trip to WDW ended this week. We got home on Tuesday afternoon to a home that was only 50 degrees.  The furnace needed a new motor that the repair guy couldn't get until Wednesday morning so we spent Tuesday night in the living room keeping warm by the fireplace.  $600 later the furnace was working again.  It shouldn't have broken in the first place as it is only 5 years old.
> 
> The rest of the week has been busy with job search activity.  Looking for a job is exhausting work.  I have a shot at interviewing for one next week that sounds perfect for me other than the salary.  I think I will interview and worry about the salary if there is a job offer.  If not, I have no decision to make.
> 
> WDW was great in January.   I think I'm going to like being retired some day.


Oh not a fun welcome home for you.  That happened to us last year on the coldest night of the year.  Glad you could get it resolved.  Good luck with the interview!



eliza61 said:


> LOL, well we're hanging out in the same waters then.  But then didn't you love the part when Jack Nicholas tells Morgan freeman his bucket list and he says to Jack... "I've taken baths deeper than that"
> 
> Let's see, mine also has to do with travel.  My top 5 places to visit would be
> 1)  Egypt.  I want to see those pyramids
> 2)  Yellowstone Park/Grand Canyon.  One of the bad habits we NY'ers have is that we tend to think our city is the center of the Universe.  When I took Rizzo to West Virginia was the first time I had seen Mtns.  I'd probably lose my marbles if I ever see the Grand Canyon
> 3) Ireland/Scotland.  They just look so green!!
> 4)Goree Island Senegal.  Little bit of History here. Goree Island is a museum now, it was the final exit point on Africa for slaves before being shipped ot the Americas.
> 
> Everyone has full permission to chuckle on number 5.
> 5)  I was a huge Johnny Cash fan growing up.  LOL.  Grandmother was from Knoxville Tn.  So I going to pull an "Elvis" and visit his museum or gravesite.
> 
> 
> Dreaming of Florida.  18 inches of snow and counting.


Yellowstone is beautiful!  I've yet to see the Grand Canyon from the ground.  We just saw some of it from the air.  The little bit we saw was pretty impressive.  No chuckle on number 5 from me!  Your list is very interesting!  Lots of great places to see.


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Hey Di
> 
> Where in NC are you?



We're in Surf City. Right next door to Holly Ridge. My nephews wife is in a theater production this weekend and next. He's a Marine and just went for some advanced training in California prior to leaving for Afghanistan. They have an 8 yr old and an 8 month old baby and needed a sitter. I came down with my mom yesterday. She's spending the next week here. I'm flying home to Ohio and 18 inches of snow tomorrow. A hearty Hello to all our NC Groupies!


----------



## Tarheel Tink

jimmytammy said:


> Tammy and I were on the computers a few days back when I discover that we can purchase a Sunpass(the tag you see on FL. vehicles for toll roads to keep them moving along while the rest of us have to divvy up dollars and cents).  We started taking the toll rd 417 that connects I-4 to WDW from around Sanford to bypass Orlando.  It costs about $6.50 but is worth it to me for the road less hassled.
> 
> Anyway, I get excited cause I find out we can buy one where you pay for it as needed.  Tammy has a friend that lives in Congress Park in Orlando that got us one from a local grocery store and sent it to us by mail.  In essence, we will feel like Floridians zipping through the toll booths, and we wont be slowed down by change counting, therefore, we will arrive at WL that much sooner



I was excited by this news and looked online seeing that I can purchase one at CVS or Publix. Since I don't have a friend in FL to purchase one in advance, does it make sense to get one once we hit the FL border? We haven't driven to WDW in a while and forget if there are any tolls before we get close to WDW?

And may I add:   SHUDDER!


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, I have about two-thirds of half of the driveway cleared.  Am trying to get one car out by Monday.  After that, I'll have to clear out the ton of snow that the plow put against my driveway entrance.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Not the Lodge but sure close!
> 
> 
> Actually that was one of my bucket list items at one time.  Love love love tigers.  A few years ago I was lucky enough to be able to hold a baby tiger!!  It was wonderful and sooooo cute.  There is supposed to be a park in Florida where you can interact with tigers.  I'll have to try to remember the name of it.   snip......



Oh yes, if you remember, please post for me.  We have a big cat rescue here in NC that I visit occasionally, but you can't pet 'em.



wildernessDad said:


> Well, I have about two-thirds of half of the driveway cleared.  Am trying to get one car out by Monday.  After that, I'll have to clear out the ton of snow that the plow put against my driveway entrance.



Hugs to you and all who have received an unbelievable amount of snow.  I was in the Northeast (RI) for the blizzard of '78.  Walked to work during the worst conditions of the blizzard (had to ditch the car, it was going nowhere), stayed at work for 4 days (a hospital) and walked home (6 miles, but at least no blizzard).  So not fun.  I feel your pain and I know what you are going through.

Eliza, thank you for your list!  Mine includes 

full transit through the Panama Canal
cruise to Alaska 
return to California-Yosemite, San Francisco (providing Pelosi is no longer ruling, sorry, cannot help it) 
a trans-Atlantic cruise 
the Passion Play at Oberammergau, Germany 
a trip to Scotland 
pet a really big kitty
visit Ground Zero in NYC
and if you can believe this shallow person, I would love to change the world in some way.  Maybe promote an idea that becomes a bill or have an affect on an issue, that sort of thing.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> visit Ground Zero in NYC



Muushka, this was something I had wanted to do as well and we did Dec 2008. I know it's not VWL/WL related, but thought I'd share my pics from that day (which happened to be one of the coldest days ever !  We were beyond freezing).  

It was different than I imagined.  All the buildings are so close/compact in that part of NYC (in most parts actually).  It was hard to imagine the absolute terror and chaos on those streets.  On my video, I pan to an open area near a rather new looking sky rise----that open area was where the World Trade Center stood.  A very emotional visit.  
























Maria


----------



## Muushka

Thank you for posting those Maria.


----------



## Granny

Granny said:


> Anyway, back on topic.  Here's the trivia for today:
> 
> *What is the name of the street that WL/VWL is located on?*





horselover said:


> That would be Timberline Drive!



HL...absolutely correct!!!!  Sorry it took so long to get back to you with confirmation on that one! 



stopher1 said:


> Here in Indy, the snow was originally reported as beginning before the commuting time this morning.  It didn't actually start until closer til 11 am.  And it is snowing 8 hours later.  So far we've got about 7" in our yard.  I left work finally at about 2 pm, and my normally 30 min drive took me 2 hours.  I hate that kind of situation.  Lots of icy, slush, and so much coming down with very low hanging clouds that the visibility was difficult.  But I made it, and am now safely ensconsed for the weekend. They say it's supposed to go all night long.  The kids are sure excited though for snow forts, igloo building and sledding tomorrow!  Happy it's a Saturday and I can actually join them instead of just hearing about it later on at dinner!
> 
> Be safe and warm fellow groupies covered with snow!



We spent last two days visiting my daughter in Bloomington so I know what you mean about that snow.  We had a somewhat treacherous drive into Bloomington yesterday afternoon...a few cars in the ditch on Hiway 46.  We just got back home which was an easy, dry drive. 

Still trying to figure out when we'll be hitting WDW this year.    Jimmy...we just might overlap with some of your trip!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Dreaming of Florida. 18 inches of snow and counting.



I hear ya eliza !  Heard the official reading for the city of Philadelphia was 28.5 !

Maria


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> You were at BWV - how cool!
> I'm with you on the scary clown  And At night it only gets worse
> Imagineer1 to Imagineer2: "Hey - lets add a clown to the pool"
> Imag2: (sarcastically) "Yeah, great idea, everyone loves clowns."
> Imag1: "We could have the kids slide down a rollercoaster made out of the clown's tongue and come out his mouth"
> Imag2: (again, sarcastically) "...yeah... and the eyes could light up at night, make him look like he's watching_ ~always watching~_"
> Imag1: Awesome! They're going to love this!
> Imag2: Or we'll get fired.​
> Let us know how your BLT check in & stay goes! I love spontaneous stays



That's completely how it had to have happened twinklebug!  Oh the misunderstandings that happen when sarcasm is missed.  

Got back to NV around 12:30 this afternoon to the start of rain/snow.  The trip was short but great!  I'll fill in more on a later post.  



Happydinks said:


> Just one more comment on the clown thing -- have you seen the commercial for Walmart with the Dad who dresses as a clown for the children's birthday party - and the end result?!? Now if that wouldn't create a clown phobia, I don't know what would.



Yep - that's a good one!  



Granny said:


> ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> Anyway, back on topic.  Here's the trivia for today:
> 
> *What is the name of the street that WL/VWL is located on?*



Wow Granny - posting that picture and then trying to distract from the horror with trivia!  

My clown thing is totally about the expression and that someone is hiding behind it.  It's painted on and doesn't change.  Just not natural.    Oh, and the fact that Pennywise ate you or something didn't help with my clown phobia.  

Another good clown commercial that had me doing this  was the Christmas USP one.  Did anyone see that?  The mail deliverer walks up to the house and the family is outside needing to return the clown doll standing in the middle of the house.  After the spiel about flat rate boxes he looks in the door and the clown is now right there!  Pretty much out of Poltergeist.  



blossomz said:


> Hi everyone!  We are preparing for a major snowstorm up here in south central PA.  We may be stuck inside for awhile.  All groupies at WDW..please send photos!!



I'm back now but I'll see if I can get you a couple of pictures to look at rather than snow!  



eliza61 said:


> 2)  Yellowstone Park/Grand Canyon.  One of the bad habits we NY'ers have is that we tend to think our city is the center of the Universe.  When I took Rizzo to West Virginia was the first time I had seen Mtns.  I'd probably lose my marbles if I ever see the Grand Canyon



Eliza - you need to think about adding Glacier Nat'l park for mountains (the Going to the Sun will have you shaking!) and Yosemite.  I still remember the absolute stunned feeling I had when seeing the valley for the first time.  

Hope everyone is doing ok in all the snow.  Leaving Orlando this morning I noticed that all the flights to the DC area were canceled.  

All right - time to see if I can get some pictures uploaded before I conk out for the night!  Vacationing is very hard work and I'm tired!!


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> We're in Surf City. Right next door to Holly Ridge. My nephews wife is in a theater production this weekend and next. He's a Marine and just went for some advanced training in California prior to leaving for Afghanistan. They have an 8 yr old and an 8 month old baby and needed a sitter. I came down with my mom yesterday. She's spending the next week here. I'm flying home to Ohio and 18 inches of snow tomorrow. A hearty Hello to all our NC Groupies!



Have a safe trip back home.  Maybe a warm spell will come and all that snow will be gone


----------



## wildernessDad

We got around 30 inches of snow.  I am dug out to the part where the walkway goes in front of my house.  Have to get out the rest of the way to the street.  A couple more shoveling sessions should hopefully do it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Tarheel Tink said:


> I was excited by this news and looked online seeing that I can purchase one at CVS or Publix. Since I don't have a friend in FL to purchase one in advance, does it make sense to get one once we hit the FL border? We haven't driven to WDW in a while and forget if there are any tolls before we get close to WDW?
> 
> And may I add:   SHUDDER!



If you activate one before noon, I believe it goes into effect by 4pm same day.  But you would reach toll rd 417 before 4 unless traffic is really heavy.  I think from Jacksonville, WDW is like 3 1/4 hrs.  If you stop for lunch, etc. your timing may work just right.

417 is a road we like to take just because it is a lot less hassle than dealing with Orlando traffic.  It takes maybe 5 mins longer to go this way vs. nonstop I-4 through Orlando. 

I googled Sunpass and it came up with info about the mini-pass which is what we got.  I think Tammy paid her friend $4.95 for it, which I believe if activated within 30 days of purchase will give you that back towards tolls.  You place it on your windshield near your rear view mirrror, I believe.

Soon, we will be zipping through those tolls like a resident Floridian!!


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> We got around 30 inches of snow.  I am dug out to the part where the walkway goes in front of my house.  Have to get out the rest of the way to the street.  A couple more shoveling sessions should hopefully do it.



I remember that kind of snow back in '99 when my middle child was born.  We were living in the Ann Arbor, MI area at the time, and my wife was due to go into labor when the biggest blizzard in something like 30 years decided to move in.  That was a fun trip to the hospital, let me tell you.  When we returned home, there was between 45-50 inches all around.  THAT was oh so exciting to dig out of...


----------



## tea pot

Morning Groupies 
To those groupies Covered in Snow   Please Stay Safe and Warm 




disneylovin24 said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are DVC owners at the wilderness lodge, but GASP, we've never stayed there We may be next February though The resort is beautiful and I am really looking forward to staying there someday



*WELCOME *You will love your New Home  



eliza61 said:


> 2)  Yellowstone Park/Grand Canyon.  One of the bad habits we NY'ers have is that we tend to think our city is the center of the Universe.  When I took Rizzo to West Virginia was the first time I had seen Mtns.  I'd probably lose my marbles if I ever see the Grand Canyon



*eliza*   I once had a surprise opportunity to take a helicopter ride down into the Grand Canyon (someone had chickened out and I got the free ticket) We actually landed on what looked like a postage stamp from the air and had lunch just above the Colorado River.. talk about loosing your marbles. My friend took a helicopter ride down into the canyon and landed at the bottom and then went on a river raft ride before they flew back. Hope you get a chance to see it some day 



Muushka said:


> visit Ground Zero in NYC
> .



*Muushka* This is a tough one.  Some of you know DH works in NYC during the week and we have a small apt in lower Manhattan just about a 10 minute walk away I've been there a few times. From the apt I just walk up Wall St to Broadway and bang a right and I'm there in just about 5 minutes. 
What I find so difficult is that It's so schizophrenic you can actually stand so that to the right of you is busy NYC all the people rushing as usually going to where they needed to be yesterday and to the left of you by the fence there are people visiting with the intensity of visiting the Wall in DC. Very tough.
As you can tell I don't visit NYC too often I'm just not a city girl it does take me a couple of days just to adjust to the place again. 

Great Question Muush
 My list would include
Visit and camp in all of the National Parks including Alaska and Hawaii
Snorkel in Australia
go on Safari in Africa
and have grandchildren some day and take them to Disney World at least once a year.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Yeah Eliza, that sounds like a movie I want to rent!
> 
> Speaking of bucket lists, anyone got one they care to share?
> 
> I loved that movie.
> 
> I think most of mine have to do with travel.  I think I'm probably shallow.



You know, I never really gave that much thought to things I want to do before I move on...but based on my interests, here goes

1.  Would love to visit every battlefield site from the Civil War.  Every since I was a kid, I have always been intrigued by this time period of our history.  It amazes me that people would leave their homes, take up arms and go out in their own country and fight for whatever their cause may have been.  I would have to think long and hard to seriously consider doing something like that.  I have been to Ft. Sumter, Mannassas, Fredricksburg, Chancellorsville, Spotsylvania, The Wilderness, Appomattox, Saylers Creek, Bennett Place, Bentonville, Ft. Fisher(my great grandfather fought there), Ft. Macon, Antietam, Harpers Ferry and Gettysburg(my great, great grandfather was shot and captured there) and have been fortunate enough to sleep on Gettysburg battlefield on McPhersons Ridge.  As you can see I have a passion equal to all things Disney.  As Tammy tells me, there could be worse habits.

2.  Go to Hawaii, amongst the other things to do, visit Pearl Harbor.  History overwhelms me sometimes.

3.See the sites out West, like Yellowstone, Grand Canyon, etc.

4. Go snowskiing out west.

5.  Play guitar on stage with Eddie Van Halen(yeah right, like thats gonna happen)


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Eliza, thank you for your list!  Mine includes
> 
> 
> visit Ground Zero in NYC
> and if you can believe this shallow person, I would love to change the world in some way.  Maybe promote an idea that becomes a bill or have an affect on an issue, that sort of thing.



You can do it.  You'd be surprised at how just a few people getting together can make a difference.  We had a major highway called Admiral Wilson Blvd.  It goes smack dab through 2 townships.  It connects South Jersey to Philadelphia via the Ben franklin bridge.  For years kids were dying from being hit by cars because there was no walkways or crossovers.  People came together petiton local and state officials and got some walkways built.  We've gone from losing 10 kids/year to almost zero.   I think we get so fixated on trying to make humogeous changes we forget little ones help also.



wildernessDad said:


> We got around 30 inches of snow.  I am dug out to the part where the walkway goes in front of my house.  Have to get out the rest of the way to the street.  A couple more shoveling sessions should hopefully do it.




Hey WD, guess what?  We get to do it all again on Wednesday.  Aren't we lucky another nor'easter is forcasted.  Yippee another 12-15 inches for Philly. 



tea pot said:


> Morning Groupies
> To those groupies Covered in Snow   Please Stay Safe and Warm
> 
> 
> 
> *Muushka* This is a tough one.  Some of you know DH works in NYC during the week and we have a small apt in lower Manhattan just about a 10 minute walk away I've been there a few times. From the apt I just walk up Wall St to Broadway and bang a right and I'm there in just about 5 minutes.
> What I find so difficult is that *It's so schizophrenic you can actually stand so that to the right of you is busy NYC *all the people rushing as usually going to where they needed to be yesterday and to the left of you by the fence there are people visiting with the intensity of visiting the Wall in DC. Very tough.
> 
> 
> Great Question Muush
> My list would include
> Visit and camp in all of the National Parks including Alaska and Hawaii
> Snorkel in Australia
> go on Safari in Africa
> and have grandchildren some day and take them to Disney World at least once a year.



That's a perfect description of it, teapot.  One reason the memorial is taking so long is that we can't decide to even have a memorial.  Many NYers feel the best way to send a message to terrorist is to continue our lives.  Unfortunately, the site is prime real estate and lots of folks want to put up buildings.
Ironically, I haven't been back downtown since 9/11.  Not because of memories but simply because I live waaaay uptown (153rd st) and the only thing uptowners hate more than Jerseyians are downtowners.


----------



## twinklebug

disneylovin24 said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are DVC owners at the wilderness lodge, but GASP, we've never stayed there We may be next February though The resort is beautiful and I am really looking forward to staying there someday



From one Fort Wilderness lover to another (or so I'm assuming by all the stays you've had there ) - You are SO going to LOVE the Villas at Wilderness Lodge - you made the right choice calling that one home!

My favorite time of year there is summer - those boats are part of the experience and they get mighty chilly in the colder months. Plus the trees provide natural cooling


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> You know, I never really gave that much thought to things I want to do before I move on...but based on my interests, here goes
> 
> 1.  Would love to visit every battlefield site from the Civil War.  Every since I was a kid, I have always been intrigued by this time period of our history.  It amazes me that people would leave their homes, take up arms and go out in their own country and fight for whatever their cause may have been.  I would have to think long and hard to seriously consider doing something like that.  I have been to Ft. Sumter, Mannassas, Fredricksburg, Chancellorsville, Spotsylvania, The Wilderness, Appomattox, Saylers Creek, Bennett Place, Bentonville, Ft. Fisher(my great grandfather fought there), Ft. Macon, Antietam, Harpers Ferry and Gettysburg(my great, great grandfather was shot and captured there) and have been fortunate enough to sleep on Gettysburg battlefield on McPhersons Ridge.  As you can see I have a passion equal to all things Disney.  As Tammy tells me, there could be worse habits.
> 
> 2.  Go to Hawaii, amongst the other things to do, visit Pearl Harbor.  History overwhelms me sometimes.
> 
> 3.See the sites out West, like Yellowstone, Grand Canyon, etc.
> 
> 4. Go snowskiing out west.
> 
> 5.  Play guitar on stage with Eddie Van Halen(yeah right, like thats gonna happen)



We can have a Guitar Hero playoff JT!!  I'll play with you!  You can be Eddie and I will be Eric (Slow Hand)!

Interesting about the history.  We are pretty interested in it also.  Me, no civil war, Mr Muush, yes.  Me, more founding fathers, revolutionary type.

Oh, can I add another bucket list item?  I have a bird living inside of me.  I love to fly, love heights.  I really want to do a ride in a glider (no, not hand).  And an ultra-light and a helicopter.  Not necessarily in that order!
And Hawaii for us too.

Eliza, good for you and working on that cause. As I read the paper today and saw the TV regarding the high speed rails they are planning, I think I may have found a cause.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Oh, can I add another bucket list item?  I have a bird living inside of me.  I love to fly, love heights.  I really want to do a ride in a glider (no, not hand).  And an ultra-light and a helicopter.  Not necessarily in that order!
> And Hawaii for us too.



Combine two of those together Muushka - ride the helicopter in Hawaii!  I have a bit of bird in me I guess too since I've done the hang glider, helicopter and ultra-light.  Not a glider plane though.  All outstanding experiences.  

Someday I plan to put together a formal bucket list and many of my things will be attending events.  The Olympics (I came so close this year to going), the Super Bowl (I would have been there if the Vikings had made it even if I was standing outside!  ).  And also travel - visit the Galapagos, Antarctica, Spain, the valley of the Grand Canyon to name a few.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Oh, can I add another bucket list item?  I have a bird living inside of me.  I love to fly, love heights.  I really want to do a ride in a glider (no, not hand).  And an ultra-light and a* helicopter*.  Not necessarily in that order!
> And Hawaii for us too.
> .



Oh yeah - helicopters are fun!  I have a cousin who is a pilot, half the year in Alaska, the other half in Hawaii!  He loves it.  I've been up in his bird a few times, and it's a blast!  Definitely go for it - and as Kat said, do it in Hawaii... all the better.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Muushka, this was something I had wanted to do as well and we did Dec 2008. I know it's not VWL/WL related, but thought I'd share my pics from that day (which happened to be one of the coldest days ever !  We were beyond freezing).
> 
> It was different than I imagined.  All the buildings are so close/compact in that part of NYC (in most parts actually).  It was hard to imagine the absolute terror and chaos on those streets.  On my video, I pan to an open area near a rather new looking sky rise----that open area was where the World Trade Center stood.  A very emotional visit.
> 
> Maria


Your right Maria it is very emotional.  We went there 3 summers ago.  
Tea Pot is right with the Wall comparison.  It was my first time back in NYC since 9/11 and coming into the city on the bus and not seeing the buildings there was really emotional.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Here's a few pictures from my quick visit to WDW this past week.  

Wednesday night I arrived at BWV around 5PM.  After getting settled in I did the short walk to Epcot - one of the big pluses of staying at this resort!  I started out with a Grand Marnier Slushie in France, picked up some food in Japan and China and after riding the Maelstrom finished off with desert in Norway!  Then I headed over here:






It was walk on so I rode it twice before heading to a spot to watch Illuminations.

The next morning I slept in a bit before making the move to my studio at BLT.  My view changed from this the night before:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to this:  





  Ok - that's zoomed in quite a bit.  My MK view was really a view of the Contemporary and when I was on the balcony I could see the MK.  Room 7428 on the 4th floor.






This better shows what the view was like to the normal eye.






I liked the view but not for MK points.  I think I'll write a little report on staying at BLT on a separate thread.

My room at BLT was ready when I arrived so I parked and took my luggage up, checked things out then headed over to the TTC to catch the shuttle to Richard Petty Driving Experience!  






I did the free passholder ride along.  Lots of fun and it's amazing how quickly 1 mile goes by when you're going up to 140 MPH!!!   

My driver:






After catching the van back to the TTC I got on a bus for AK since the weather was supposed to be the best this day.  I got some nice pictures of many of the animals - and some amusing ones.

This was more amusing to watch - the Rhino was pacing back and forth in this small area.  He really wanted to go under the tree!  The driver commented that he was going to get himself stuck if he wasn't careful.  It reminded me of my old dog which after getting senile would get herself stuck in a corner and couldn't remember how to back out.  






Itchy bird:





The closest I've seen a Giraffe on the safari - they were in the bushes right by the road.






Happy Cheetahs:






Another comfy kitty:






Hippos playing at the underwater viewing area:






Always love these little guys!






Yawning Gorilla:






And another big boy:






Next it was off to see the bats but not too many of them were out and this was the best picture I took there.






I then walked over and looked at Kali River Rapids but did not feel like getting wet since it was starting to cool down.






Finally - Everest!





















After _four_ walk-on rides I felt the brain slosh starting to happen and decided to head back to the room after a great day!


----------



## stopher1

You got some amazing pics Katthy!  Those animal shots are wonderful, and the ones while riding Everest - and oh yes, your super zoom of the MK from your balcony.  Loved them all.  How nice to be able to enjoy a quick visit like that.  Sounds like you enjoyed the ride along...that's definitely something I'd like to do sometime.  It looks like you have had some great weather.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Here's a few pictures from my quick visit to WDW this past week.
> 
> Wednesday night I arrived at BWV around 5PM.  After getting settled in I did the short walk to Epcot - one of the big pluses of staying at this resort!  *I started out with a Grand Marnier Slushie* in France, picked up some food in Japan and China and after riding the Maelstrom finished off with desert in Norway!  Then I headed over here:
> 
> *Love those Grand Marnier Slushes!  *
> 
> The next morning I slept in a bit before making the move to my studio at BLT.  My view changed from this the night before:



Whoa!   Ok now I know why people are scared of the clown.  When we stayed at BWV we were behind the slide & never saw it at night.   Thank goodness because that definitely would have given me nightmares!    

Beautiful AK shots!  What kind of lens did you use?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Kathy your pictures are amazing!  I really would like to be able to take pictures that well.  My DD wants to be a photographer so she will be able to give me some tips one day.  Well actually she does that now.  Loved the ones taken on Everest!


----------



## eliza61

Ok Kathy,
How the heck did you get pictures on Everest?  My head is usually buried in some poor strangers lap so far that we could probably check the same household box on the census at the end of the ride  (the old guy won't ride so I'm always sitting next to a stranger)
I've yet to see the Yeti.

Great shots.


----------



## horselover

Hey groupies!  If you haven't seen it yet check out this video from John at Owner's Locker of our beloved Lodge!         

http://travelwithrick.com/2010/01/3...r-magic-kingdom-walt-disney-world-episode-55/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

stopher1 said:


> You got some amazing pics Katthy!  Those animal shots are wonderful, and the ones while riding Everest - and oh yes, your super zoom of the MK from your balcony.  Loved them all.  How nice to be able to enjoy a quick visit like that.  Sounds like you enjoyed the ride along...that's definitely something I'd like to do sometime.  It looks like you have had some great weather.



Thanks Stopher1!  If you can get a chance to do the ride along I say go for it.  It's a unique experience!  The weather was great for the first evening and day - then it started to change as you'll see in some of my next pictures.  Still - not bad at all for early Feb.  



horselover said:


> Whoa!   Ok now I know why people are scared of the clown.  When we stayed at BWV we were behind the slide & never saw it at night.   Thank goodness because that definitely would have given me nightmares!
> 
> Beautiful AK shots!  What kind of lens did you use?



I appreciate the compliment HL!  The lens was a 70-300mm - used almost exclusively at 300mm for the animals and a 16mm fisheye lens for the Everest shots.

That was definitely some crazy imagineer that decided on those glowy clown eyes!     



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Kathy your pictures are amazing!  I really would like to be able to take pictures that well.  My DD wants to be a photographer so she will be able to give me some tips one day.  Well actually she does that now.  Loved the ones taken on Everest!



Thank you DLI!  That's great your DD is into photography.  I was given my first camera by my grandfather when I was pretty young.  He was into photography and thought I needed a camera too!  My first large purchase with my own money was for a SLR and it was my nephew who inspired me to get the DSLR.  I certainly have fun with it.



eliza61 said:


> Ok Kathy,
> How the heck did you get pictures on Everest?  My head is usually buried in some poor strangers lap so far that we could probably check the same household box on the census at the end of the ride  (the old guy won't ride so I'm always sitting next to a stranger)
> I've yet to see the Yeti.
> 
> Great shots.



  I always close my eyes in the section where you start going backwards in the dark into the loop!  Otherwise it's just setting the shutter speed for a fast enough picure, taking a guess at pointing the camera in a direction and pushing the button!  And holding the camera very tight!!    I do love that ride!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Kathy I just showed my DD your pictures and she really loved them.  She loved the color of your pictures.  The only problem is that now she wants a fish eye lens!  Well actually now I do too!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Kathy*....your photos have me in awe !  You're an awesome photog !  



> Hey WD, guess what? We get to do it all again on Wednesday. Aren't we lucky another nor'easter is forcasted. Yippee another 12-15 inches for Philly./QUOTE]
> 
> I heard 12-18....but who's counting at this point *eliza* ?  Wish we could give some of this snow to Canada for the Olympics....heard they were trucking snow in !!!
> 
> And...just a side note...but I was looking for return address labels and stumbled across these if anyone is interested (WL/VWL themed !)
> http://www.currentcatalog.com/05732.html
> 
> Maria


----------



## wildernessDad

They're calling for another 10 to 20 inches here.


----------



## MiaSRN62

wildernessDad said:


> They're calling for another 10 to 20 inches here.



We have also been upgraded to 14-20 ....I feel your pain WD.....


Maria


----------



## Muushka

KAT4, may I make a suggestion?  You need to create a thread just for those pictures.  Everyone needs to see those!

To all who are getting more snow (oh my gosh I had just typed snot instead of snow!  Freudian??), you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Granny

We're getting off easy in St. Louis as we only got about 5 inches of snow last night.  The good thing is that the snowfalls have been spaced far enough apart to let the streets clear between storms.  Best wishes to all who have to deal with major snow and ice right now.  

KAT...excellent photos!   Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> They're calling for another 10 to 20 inches here.



We're in the 10 to 14 zone.  It seems like everyone is getting snow today across the country!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks Maria and Granny!  Glad you enjoyed the photos.  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Kathy I just showed my DD your pictures and she really loved them.  She loved the color of your pictures.  The only problem is that now she wants a fish eye lens!  Well actually now I do too!



The fish eye is lots of fun so I won't try and talk you out of it!    I believe it was my most used lens on this trip.  



Muushka said:


> KAT4, may I make a suggestion?  You need to create a thread just for those pictures.  Everyone needs to see those!



Awww - thanks Muushka!  I had been thinking about posting it as a brief trip report so maybe I will.


----------



## MiaSRN62

another snow update !!!  Now it's 18 to 24 inches !!! 

Maria


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, it's coming down now here.  Costco was basically deserted and we had our run of the place.  Hopefully, this won't be too bad.  I am hoping.


----------



## DiznyDi

I'm home from NC, have gotten plowed out from last weeks snow and more is coming. 10-12" is predicted for us.

Dad checked in by phone today. His expected high was -40. There was a heat wave of sorts yesterday, only -34  Ironically, there is very little snow in Siberia.  Just wait til he comes home!

Kathy, I always enjoy your pictures. Absolutely wonderful! Thank you so much for posting them.

Stay safe and warm Groupies! Spring is on its way!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Kathy - Those pics are fantastic! How did you like BLT?

12-18 inches called for here too. Too hectic to get anything done around here and we are leaving for Disney Sunday. Stay warm, safe and out of the snow groupies.


----------



## blossomz

OMG...those photos are awesome!  Yikes!!  We are getting over 20" !!!  Guess I'll be chatting with everyone over the next couple of days!  School is cancelled!  Unfortunately we need to make up the days at the end of the year.  That bites into my 2 week packing window!!


----------



## twinklebug

Thinking warm sunny thoughts... warm sunny thoughts...


----------



## Granny

All this talk about snow got me thinking about warmer places, so....


...I booked us for a stay at AKV for April 24-May 1.  First trip for DW and I to go to WDW without the daughters.  

Shhhhhh...don't tell them we're going or they'll get mad!! 

Looking forward to giving AKV a whirl for the first time.  We have a Savanna View in the Kidani section.  Guess I'll have to go read the AKV Lovers thread for a while now!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks DiznyDi, blossomz and DisneyNutzy!



DisneyNutzy said:


> Kathy - Those pics are fantastic! How did you like BLT?
> 
> 12-18 inches called for here too. Too hectic to get anything done around here and we are leaving for Disney Sunday. Stay warm, safe and out of the snow groupies.



I enjoyed BLT a lot!  I've always liked the Contemporary so it's not too surprising.  Great location and on my favorite lake.  I give a big thumbs up on the parking too!      It is a very different DVC resort with the high rise feel - not in a bad way - it's just different.  They do need to work on their room categories IMO.  I had an MK view that looked directly out on the CR.  In order to see the MK you needed to be on the balcony or sitting on the outside arm of the couch.  There are too many LV rooms that have the same thing for me to be real happy with using MK points for the same thing.  

I also was there a short time and the second day was not great weather so I didn't fully check out the pool area.  I had walked around it in Nov and it looks nice but small.

I did have to make a run over to Roaring Fork though for a snack.  Soup and a Magic Bar!    They have some interesting food at Contempo but WL/VWL still has my favorite counter service.

Pretty much I agree with many of the comments I've read about BLT rooms.  I've also done a fair amount of remodeling so I notice "stuff".  Several little things that made me think that nobody took a look at the basics that most people consider standard.  Enough towel bars, full length mirror, window sheers and a few other things.  And the missing soap holder in the tub/shower.  What's up with that?!    Absolutely nothing that ruined my stay but just those little things that you look around to use and they aren't there.  I didn't like the vanity/kitchenette layout in the model and didn't change my opinion.  It is a very nice kitchenette though if it were on it's own.  And the bathroom door isn't great.  I had a hard time even moving mine from the inside.  

Loved the bed and the comforter.  If I had to pick one thing to change at all the DVC resorts that's what I would switch to.  Overall I found the room to be very comfortable and that's the most important thing.  I'll be back and look forward to the stays.  

Is that where you're staying on your upcoming trip?  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> All this talk about snow got me thinking about warmer places, so....
> 
> 
> ...I booked us for a stay at AKV for April 24-May 1.  First trip for DW and I to go to WDW without the daughters.
> 
> Shhhhhh...don't tell them we're going or they'll get mad!!
> 
> Looking forward to giving AKV a whirl for the first time.  We have a Savanna View in the Kidani section.  Guess I'll have to go read the AKV Lovers thread for a while now!



I put you on the first page, hope the girls don't look there!



DiznyDi said:


> I'm home from NC, have gotten plowed out from last weeks snow and more is coming. 10-12" is predicted for us.
> 
> Dad checked in by phone today. His expected high was -40. There was a heat wave of sorts yesterday, only -34  Ironically, there is very little snow in Siberia.  Just wait til he comes home!
> 
> Kathy, I always enjoy your pictures. Absolutely wonderful! Thank you so much for posting them.
> 
> Stay safe and warm Groupies! Spring is on its way!



OK, is Dad really in Siberia?  Did I miss that trip planning??


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> I put you on the first page, hope the girls don't look there!



Thanks, Muush!  Don't worry about my daughters looking here on the DIS Boards.  They think it is full of crazy fanatics.   I guess they're right, come to think of it.


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> OK, is Dad really in Siberia?  Did I miss that trip planning??



Yes, Dad is really in Siberia. Boy the jokes he endured prior to departure, you know....
'is it really that bad that you have to go that far away'
'you must have really done something this time'
'one way or round trip' 

He's presently in Novokutsnetz. It's already tomorrow in Siberia. He's due home late Friday evening though I think alot will depend on the east coast airports. He'll be flying in from London.

We were expecting 10-12" but only got around 6 inches of new snow.

Granny, Dad and I really enjoy our time spent at the World without the 'kids' (if you can still call them that, at 28 and 29 they are hardly kids) Have a great time on your trip with your wife. Your time, your schedule doing what you want to do.


----------



## Muushka

Oh my!  

Hugs to D Dad.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Thanks, Muush!  Don't worry about my daughters looking here on the DIS Boards.  They think it is full of crazy fanatics.   I guess they're right, come to think of it.



Hey, hey,hey, tell the daughters that it's "Crazy Wilderness lodge Fanatics".  we worked hard for this zanniness, titles must be observed.  

Sitting at home watching the snow fall again and attempting to make Manhattan clam chowder.  It's one of my favorites and I've never made it.  Of course, only I would pick an Emeril Lagasse recipes with 79 'freakin steps to it.


----------



## Muushka

Yum, Manhattan chowda.  Love it.  And when you order it (which is hard to find in this part of the country) there is no chance they will thicken it up with flour!  I love soup!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Hey, hey,hey, tell the daughters that it's "Crazy Wilderness lodge Fanatics".  we worked hard for this zanniness, titles must be observed.



Good point Eliza.  We've worked hard for our titles and they deserve respect! 

Actually, truth be known, I think maybe we think that those who don't love WL/VWL  are the crazies.


----------



## blossomz

Who saw Samantha Brown on the travel channel at the Lodge today?  It was before BLT, but still made me feel at home during this huge blizzard!


----------



## Muushka

We no longer have satellite (which has been great!), but I have seen that Samantha Brown episode.  Well at least I think I have seen it.  She says the bed in the 1 BR is a queen, is that the episode?

I miss Samantha.  But I recorded that episode!


----------



## cheer4bison

blossomz said:


> Who saw Samantha Brown on the travel channel at the Lodge today?  It was before BLT, but still made me feel at home during this huge blizzard!



Yesterday felt like such a lucky day at our house.  We had a SNOW DAY , during which I surfed the web and watched the travel channel.  Then, lo and behold, there was Samantha Brown with her Great Hotels series at our beloved lodge.  How lucky that I was home from work, had the right channel on, and was sitting in front of the tv when it appeared!  

And, to top the whole day off, they called last night to say today was another snow day! 

Hope you all are having a great day too!


----------



## Muushka

Oh my.  We missed something.....

WildernessDad.......... February 4 birthday.  Sooooooo

*Happy Belated Birthday WildernessDad!*


*And a future Happy Birthday to Cheer4Bison!!!*


Cheer4Bison..............February 14


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Oh my.  We missed something.....
> 
> WildernessDad.......... February 4 birthday.  Sooooooo
> 
> *Happy Belated Birthday WildernessDad!*
> 
> 
> *And a future Happy Birthday to Cheer4Bison!!!*
> 
> 
> Cheer4Bison..............February 14



Happy Birthday Wilderness Dad!  Even if it is belated.  I hope it was a great day for you!

Cheer4Bison - cool - you have the same birthday as my eldest.  He's turning 14 this year, and swears "no one else has this lousy day for their birthday"!  Ha, now I can prove him wrong.  He still doesn't believe me that there were other babies born the same day has him, and the same thing happens every year!  He's so NOT yet into V-Day... someday sure, but not yet.  I hope your day is a great one.


----------



## Granny

Happy belated Birthday, WDad!!!

And add my younger daughter to the list of those whose birthday happens to be February 14.  I always told her that her future boyfriends/husband will be in HUGE trouble if they ever forgot both Valentines and her birthday on the same day!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, I shoveled out of this latest monster snow storm... kinda.  I have a strip shoveled a little wider than our family car.  We can get out!

My right wrist is killing me, but we will survive!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy belated birthday Wilderness Dad!!!!

Hope everyone is surviving the snow okay!  My Dad tried to blame it on me saying I sent it his way but I am totally innocent!  This storm didn't come from us!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Belated BD Wilderness Dad!  

Was snow what you asked for?


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks for the birthday wishes Muushka, Stopher1, and Granny!  I have always loved having Valentine's Day for a birthday.  It was extra special this year because I got to enjoy two beautiful snow days right before my birthday, and nothing makes a birthday better than Groupie wishes!  Thanks folks!


----------



## Granny

*For all the lady Groupies out there....*


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHEER4BISON!!!  


Thanks for the Valentine's Day wishes Granny!  

I finally got my car back from the auto body shop yesterday.  I missed my car.  It's funny how you get used to things.  DH's car used to be mine before we got this car in '03.  I just don't like driving his car anymore.  It's too low to the ground.

Have a great weekend groupies & Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## stopher1

Here's a little Friday afternoon pick me up after all the snow...


























Happy weekend groupies!


----------



## wildernessDad

Love the pics!  Thanks for uploading them!


----------



## Granny

Stoph...thanks for the great pix on a cold winter's day!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher thanks for sharing those pics

I heard on the radio on the way back from a job that with the snow in the southeast happening, this is maybe the 1st time on record where all 50 states have snow laying on some part of each state at one time!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Stopher thanks for sharing those pics
> 
> I heard on the radio on the way back from a job that with the snow in the southeast happening, this is maybe the 1st time on record where all 50 states have snow laying on some part of each state at one time!



It's global warming!!!

PS look at that little cutie getting his picture painted.


----------



## Muushka

Groupies, I have to share a bit of Mr Muush.  
Some of you know that he is a real life rocket scientist with a career change to software engineer.
Well he just brought up this website http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Launch_System
that has the fuel system he designed!!!  In the upper right hand corner is a picture of a rocket.  That rocket picture has been hanging in our den since 1992!  They took that picture when he was in Huntsville AL testing the rocket.  How cool is that ????

here is the pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sadly, the program was canceled, but that is another lament......


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Stopher thanks for sharing those pics
> 
> I heard on the radio on the way back from a job that with the snow in the southeast happening, this is maybe the 1st time on record where all 50 states have snow laying on some part of each state at one time!



I heard that too!  Pretty cool, if you ask me.  Very unique, to say the least.


----------



## tritrk

jimmytammy said:


> Stopher thanks for sharing those pics
> 
> I heard on the radio on the way back from a job that with the snow in the southeast happening, this is maybe the 1st time on record where all 50 states have snow laying on some part of each state at one time!



Not 50. No snow in Hawaii. There loss.

It is really gonna mes things up herer on the SC coast.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Cool picture Muushka!

Hey did you guys see the hats the USA athletes are wearing?  They are awesome!  I would post a picture but I can't find one!  I would like to have one.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for the great pictures *Stopher1*!
*
Muushka* - that's a pretty cool thing with Mr. Muushka!  

Watching the Olympics now.  That'll be on whenever they are televising for the next couple of weeks.    It's making me wish I had figured out a way to go though.  I'm sure they won't be as close again for many years.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey did you guys see the hats the USA athletes are wearing?  They are awesome!  I would post a picture but I can't find one!  I would like to have one.



Just saw the hats DLI - I want one too!!!


----------



## stopher1

They were pretty cool hats


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Morning Groupies,

Stopher - Thanks for sharing the pics. Helps after another morning of shoveling snow.

Muushka - That is very cool. Thanks for sharing.

JT - How did you guys make out with the snow? We will be driving through by tomorrow night. Think the roads will be okay?

We have a wedding tonight then we are packing up our small clan plus 1 (daughters best friend) into our mini van to get on the road by 4AM
We will stop over in South Carolina and onto the Cabins at Fort Wilderness by Monday. I promise some Lodge pics upon our return. Stay warm groupies!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy belated birthday to Wilderness Dad !!!










maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka....that was a cool story ! GO Mr Muush !!!  Awesome !

Digging out of FEET of snow.......18 inches on Wed fell on top of the 14 inches from last Saturday !  Daughter only had school on Tuesday this week.  Philly schools have been closed all week.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	





Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We have a wedding tonight then we are packing up our small clan plus 1 (daughters best friend) into our mini van to get on the road by 4AM
> We will stop over in South Carolina and onto the Cabins at Fort Wilderness by Monday. I promise some Lodge pics upon our return. Stay warm groupies!/QUOTE]
> 
> Have a great time DisneyNutzy ! Drive safe !
> 
> Maria


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Muushka....that was a cool story ! GO Mr Muush !!!  Awesome !
> 
> Digging out of FEET of snow.......18 inches on Wed fell on top of the 14 inches from last Saturday !  Daughter only had school on Tuesday this week.  Philly schools have been closed all week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria




18 + 14 = 32.......

I lived through the blizzard of '78 in New England.  I am tough (NOT!!!!)

Maria, I hope it melts for you and all else affected QUICKLY



DisneyNutzy said:


> Morning Groupies,
> 
> Stopher - Thanks for sharing the pics. Helps after another morning of shoveling snow.
> 
> Muushka - That is very cool. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> *JT - How did you guys make out with the snow? We will be driving through by tomorrow night. Think the roads will be okay?*
> 
> We have a wedding tonight then we are packing up our small clan plus 1 (daughters best friend) into our mini van to get on the road by 4AM
> We will stop over in South Carolina and onto the Cabins at Fort Wilderness by Monday. I promise some Lodge pics upon our return. Stay warm groupies!



I am not JT  but just to let you know that here in the Raleigh area, the roads are clear.
(My favorite kind of snow, if there is such a thing....on the ground, on the trees, fluffy and dry roads)


----------



## jimmytammy

DisneyNutzy said:


> Morning Groupies,
> 
> Stopher - Thanks for sharing the pics. Helps after another morning of shoveling snow.
> 
> Muushka - That is very cool. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> JT - How did you guys make out with the snow? We will be driving through by tomorrow night. Think the roads will be okay?
> 
> We have a wedding tonight then we are packing up our small clan plus 1 (daughters best friend) into our mini van to get on the road by 4AM
> We will stop over in South Carolina and onto the Cabins at Fort Wilderness by Monday. I promise some Lodge pics upon our return. Stay warm groupies!


We didnt get a lot this go round like the last couple.  I feel I-95 should present no problems for you.  Be careful and have a great trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

tritrk said:


> Not 50. No snow in Hawaii. There loss.
> 
> It is really gonna mes things up herer on the SC coast.



You are right, thanks for clarifying


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> It's global warming!!!
> 
> PS look at that little cutie getting his picture painted.



You are too funny Muush.  I know we have to be careful not getting political and all, but I can only imagine Al G. holed up in an igloo somewhere right now.  Why is it when its very cold outside, he seems to be amiss?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> You are right, thanks for clarifying



Mauna Kea on the Big Island?  Should have snow now but maybe that's where the global warming is.  

You're all invited to Reno - it's sunny and supposed to be in the 50's all week long!  Finally!

DizneyNutzy - safe travels and have a great trip!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DisneyNutzy said:


> Morning Groupies,
> 
> We have a wedding tonight then we are packing up our small clan plus 1 (daughters best friend) into our mini van to get on the road by 4AM
> We will stop over in South Carolina and onto the Cabins at Fort Wilderness by Monday. I promise some Lodge pics upon our return. Stay warm groupies!


Have a great trip!!!



MiaSRN62 said:


> Digging out of FEET of snow.......18 inches on Wed fell on top of the 14 inches from last Saturday !  Daughter only had school on Tuesday this week.  Philly schools have been closed all week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



You know when we still lived in Pa. in 2006 we had those 2 big blizzards within a week and it added up to about 30 inches or more.  Then the next week it got really warm and it all melted!  Maybe that will happen this time too.


----------



## blossomz

Weather report from south central PA.  They are calling for 4-6 in Mon into Tues. There seems to be some concern of another huge storm next weekend!  Boy do I have a bad case of disneyitis!  Summer seems forever away!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Blossomz....here in the southeastern part of PA we're also looking at another 3-6 inches.....sounds like just a dusting after this past week !!!  And no melting in sight !  It's just too cold 

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY GROUPIES !!!!!   

My daughter is dancing in FSU's Dance Marathon to benefit Children's Miracle Network !  She's in hour 14 of straight dancing and has 6 more to go !!!!  So proud of her !










Maria


----------



## Muushka

Maria, you never cease to amaze me.  I feel the love!

Happy Valentines Day to all.


----------



## jimmytammy

happy valentines day!!!!!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> happy valentines day!!!!!



Enjoy the day, every one.  We're not big valentines day people.  Everyone here has a birthday between Christmas and Valentines day so we're usually "gifted-out" not to mention a lot lighter in the pocket book. 

loads of love


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy Valentines Day Groupies!  

And Happy Birthday Cheer4Bison!!!


----------



## Muushka

Oh Yes!!

*Happy Birthday Cheer4Bison!!*


----------



## blossomz

Happy Valentine's Day to all my groupie pals!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Cheer4B!!!*


----------



## tea pot

Happy Valentine's Day 
         Hope everyone is having a wonderful day 

I can't believe that I haven't  signed on in a week 
So off to catch up 

 Happy Birthday Cheer4Bison


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy Valentines Day everyone!

Happy Birthday Cheer4Bison!!!

And.....

GoUSA !!!!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Valentine's Day to all

Also Happy February birthdays to WD & Cheer4Bison

Just a quick note to all of you up that have massive snow issues.  How do you do it?????  We just had 8" here in our part of Texas and I was a basket case.  It was a record for us.  I was in it all day Thursday and I was just so glad that we had warm enough temps before that there was not much road freezing at all.  Anyway, I hope all of you that are snowed in stay warm and safe.


----------



## eliza61

twokats said:


> Just a quick note to all of you up that have massive snow issues.  *How do you do it?????  *We just had 8" here in our part of Texas and I was a basket case.  It was a record for us.  I was in it all day Thursday and I was just so glad that we had warm enough temps before that there was not much road freezing at all.  Anyway, I hope all of you that are snowed in stay warm and safe.



  For the most part we're use to it but this has been a bit much even for the East Coast.  It's been a while since we've had back to back major snow falls.  So far we're up to almost 33 inches total.  


Can you Name?

*Each of the four Walt Disney world theme parks now has at least one 3-D film!  Can you name them?*


----------



## DiznyDi

eliza61 said:


> Can you Name?
> 
> *Each of the four Walt Disney world theme parks now has at least one 3-D film!  Can you name them?*



Good Morning Groupies!
Magic Kingdom: Mickey's Philhamagic
Animal Kingdom: It's Tough To Be A Bug
Hollywood Studios: Muppet Vision 3D

Epcot escapes me at the moment...


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> Magic Kingdom: Mickey's Philhamagic
> Animal Kingdom: It's Tough To Be A Bug
> Hollywood Studios: Muppet Vision 3D
> 
> *Epcot escapes me at the moment...*



Honey I Shrunk the Kids I think??   And let me just say once seeing that movie was enough!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Jill.....hope you had an awesome birthday !!!!!   







Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Of the four 3D films that eliza brought up, I think Mickey's Philharmagic is my favorite !  The scene where the magic carpet flies through the town is awesome !   I feel like I'm on the carpet !

Maria ---> another 2-4 inches of snow tonight....no, it's not much, but I've had way more white stuff in the past week than I can handle !   Wishing I was at the VWL right now !!!!


----------



## lisareniff

Just ended our 5 night stay at WDW in which 2 nights were at your beautiful lodge.  I just wanted to say my DD8 and decided it was our favorite.

This first part of our trip was just for DD8 and Mom.  It was real nice having time alone with my sweet little one.  We had a studio that over looked the walkway on the third floor that was suited us fine.  First night we had room service per quest of DD.  It actually worked well.  I got the ribs which ended up being two meals for me and she love the pasta.  We sat on the balcony and ate even though it was rather chilly.  A little pool action happened as well since I promised we could try.  If you want the pool to yourself - go when it's in the 40's!!  It was actually fine once you got in.....  it was the getting out that was difficult.  

Loved the great theming and location.  The lodge imparts a special calmness to your soul that makes it special.


----------



## horselover

lisareniff said:


> Just ended our 5 night stay at WDW in which 2 nights were at your beautiful lodge.  I just wanted to say my DD8 and decided it was our favorite.
> 
> The lodge imparts a special calmness to your soul that makes it special.



Woo hoo another convert!      So glad to hear you enjoyed it & I couldn't agree more that VWL is good for the soul!  

*JT* - question for you since you seem to be the driving expert.  If I take exit 4 from MCO rather than exit 6 is there a grocery store nearby?  Allears only gives locations for grocery stores if you're taking exit 6.  24 days & counting until BCV!!  I know not the Lodge but still exciting!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> Just a quick note to all of you up that have massive snow issues.  How do you do it?????  We just had 8" here in our part of Texas and I was a basket case.  It was a record for us.  I was in it all day Thursday and I was just so glad that we had warm enough temps before that there was not much road freezing at all.  Anyway, I hope all of you that are snowed in stay warm and safe.


Twokats I know I am not doing it very well!!  It snowed again last night and I am quite grumpy over it!  When I lived in El Paso when I was a kid we got about an inch of snow and it was quite a big deal.


lisareniff said:


> Just ended our 5 night stay at WDW in which 2 nights were at your beautiful lodge.  I just wanted to say my DD8 and decided it was our favorite.
> 
> This first part of our trip was just for DD8 and Mom.  It was real nice having time alone with my sweet little one.  We had a studio that over looked the walkway on the third floor that was suited us fine.  First night we had room service per quest of DD.  It actually worked well.  I got the ribs which ended up being two meals for me and she love the pasta.  We sat on the balcony and ate even though it was rather chilly.  A little pool action happened as well since I promised we could try.  If you want the pool to yourself - go when it's in the 40's!!  It was actually fine once you got in.....  it was the getting out that was difficult.
> 
> Loved the great theming and location.  The lodge imparts a special calmness to your soul that makes it special.



So glad you enjoyed it and you sound like you would be a perfect addition to our friendly thread!  Glad that you were able to experience what makes us love the Lodge so much.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just wondering - Does it bother anyone else here when someone on another thread compares the Lodge to Great Wolf Lodge or am I just being overly sensitive?


----------



## Muushka

lisareniff said:


> Just ended our 5 night stay at WDW in which 2 nights were at your beautiful lodge.  I just wanted to say my DD8 and decided it was our favorite.
> 
> This first part of our trip was just for DD8 and Mom.  It was real nice having time alone with my sweet little one.  We had a studio that over looked the walkway on the third floor that was suited us fine.  First night we had room service per quest of DD.  It actually worked well.  I got the ribs which ended up being two meals for me and she love the pasta.  We sat on the balcony and ate even though it was rather chilly.  A little pool action happened as well since I promised we could try.  If you want the pool to yourself - go when it's in the 40's!!  It was actually fine once you got in.....  it was the getting out that was difficult.
> 
> Loved the great theming and location.  *The lodge imparts a special calmness to your soul that makes it special.*



Ahhhhhh, the soul of a Groupie indeed.  
Please, feel free to grab our Moosie as a siggy.  He loves it when you take him for your very own.  

And if after a while, you like to hang with us, let us know your upcoming trips and birthday and we'll celebrate with you! Page 1



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Just wondering - Does it bother anyone else here when someone on another thread compares the Lodge to Great Wolf Lodge or am I just being overly sensitive?



Nope, have not seen it, otherwise, yup!


----------



## tea pot

lisareniff said:


> Just ended our 5 night stay at WDW in which 2 nights were at your beautiful lodge.  I just wanted to say my DD8 and decided it was our favorite.
> 
> This first part of our trip was just for DD8 and Mom.  It was real nice having time alone with my sweet little one.  We had a studio that over looked the walkway on the third floor that was suited us fine.  First night we had room service per quest of DD.  It actually worked well.  I got the ribs which ended up being two meals for me and she love the pasta.  We sat on the balcony and ate even though it was rather chilly.  A little pool action happened as well since I promised we could try.  If you want the pool to yourself - go when it's in the 40's!!  It was actually fine once you got in.....  it was the getting out that was difficult.
> 
> Loved the great theming and location.  The lodge imparts a special calmness to your soul that makes it special.



Another Kindred Spirit 
p.s. I love your location.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Nope, have not seen it, otherwise, yup!



Someone said the following about the Lodge "it looks more like a Great Wolf Lodge on the inside, except with more fake painted wood"  

Are you kidding me?!


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Just wondering - Does it bother anyone else here when someone on another thread compares the Lodge to Great Wolf Lodge or am I just being overly sensitive?



I've never actually been inside a Great Wolf Lodge, but I can see where people might draw some parallels to WL.  Here are some pix I was able to find on it:


























And you just have to love the name of the restaurant there!!!








I guess this indoor water park resort chain could be a lot cheesier than the photos, but in general it does have some similar theming to WL.  As for those who disparage WL, I just chalk it up to "different strokes" and am glad that we have fewer people competing for room reservations!


----------



## wildernessDad

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Just wondering - Does it bother anyone else here when someone on another thread compares the Lodge to Great Wolf Lodge or am I just being overly sensitive?



Those people do not have the discerning eye that we groupies have, obviously.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I guess mainly it was the way it was compared that bothered me.  I think GWL looks nice but I can't believe it would have the character or atmosphere of the Lodge.  I am just a bit biased though!


----------



## judeis

I am a convert already and haven't even secured my first VWL reservation yet! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Muushka

judeis said:


> I am a convert already and haven't even secured my first VWL reservation yet! Thanks for all the info!



Well, ye of great faith....Welcome!  
I notice that your sig is very sparse for decorations.  I'll bet our Groupies Moose would look great on you!

Grab a rocker and sit with us a while.  We love new converts!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DLI - did you get your Olympic Opening Ceremonies Hat?  I guess lots of people really liked them and they sold out quickly.  

They're now selling on ebay for $300-$400!  

Silly me thought I'd get one if they were around $25 or $30.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Just wondering - Does it bother anyone else here when someone on another thread compares the Lodge to Great Wolf Lodge or am I just being overly sensitive?



I am indeed guilty of this.....it's not the same grandeur of the our Lodge for sure.  But there is a "feeling" of the WL.  It's my little piece of the WL/VWL here in PA.  I've stayed once.  It's def a WL copycat !

Maria


----------



## blossomz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> DLI - did you get your Olympic Opening Ceremonies Hat?  I guess lots of people really liked them and they sold out quickly.
> 
> They're now selling on ebay for $300-$400!
> 
> Silly me thought I'd get one if they were around $25 or $30.



OMG!


----------



## Dizny Dad

WOW - I've missed alot!  It is going to take a while to catch up.  

I just returned from two weeks in Novokuznetsk, Russia in Siberia where there is no such thing as an easy internet connection, let alone flat floors or steps with equal risers.  With temperatures ranging from -40F to -10F (  ), even the cold days in Orlando sounds great!  Full length furs along with full fur hats and good gloves are the standard there.  PETA would not do well in that environment. 

Of course, in my absence, the water system failed and DiznyDi had to once again take matters into her own hands.  She is such a great partner to take all of it in stride.  Seems like any time I am more than a days travel away something breaks or fails to operate.  And of course, as with many of you, I returned to mountains of snow.  DiznyDi had to take care of that too.  It does make for a good story; I escaped the mountains of snow by going to Siberia.

As my head clears and I spend more time in the office, I intend to catch up on our little part of the world here on the DISboards.

And as Shrove Tuesday turns into Ash Wednesday, may we each find that spot in our personal lives to be warm, safe, and find meaning.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Woo hoo another convert!      So glad to hear you enjoyed it & I couldn't agree more that VWL is good for the soul!
> 
> *JT* - question for you since you seem to be the driving expert.  If I take exit 4 from MCO rather than exit 6 is there a grocery store nearby?  Allears only gives locations for grocery stores if you're taking exit 6.  24 days & counting until BCV!!  I know not the Lodge but still exciting!



Exit 3 is pretty desolate.  Gaylord Hotel is about the only major thing you will see approaching WDW.  Exit 6 is congested with commercialism(I guess the reason I avoid)and traffic.  This exit will take you to St. Rd. 535, which will lead you into Apopka Vineland Rd.  You will pass Hotel Plaza Blvd. on your left which is where several Hotels are in the DTD area.  Just past this road on the right is the Crossroads shopping area.  There is a grocery store in this area, cant remember if is Publix or Goodings, but it is one of the two.  We avoid Crossroads because of the congestion.  If you stay on Apopka Vineland, about 1/2 mile on the right is Winn-Dixie.  Less congestion, easy parking makes this or fav store in the area.  A stoplight is there so it makes it easy to slip back out.  A Walgreens is across at this light if needed.  Several restaurants are in this area if you chose to leave property.

I would say total driving distance off 417 to this area might be 2 miles.  But WDW property is real close.  You can shoot back onto Hotel Plaza Blvd. when through shopping.  After passing hotels, turn left at light. This will put you on Buena Vista Dr.  DTD will be on your right.  BV Dr. will lead you directly to Beach Club.  

If you have a Birnbaums WDW guide, it has a great map in the back that may help it make more sense.

Hope this helps


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> DLI - did you get your Olympic Opening Ceremonies Hat?  I guess lots of people really liked them and they sold out quickly.
> 
> They're now selling on ebay for $300-$400!
> 
> Silly me thought I'd get one if they were around $25 or $30.



Wow!   $300 to $400?  No, thanks.

We were in Vancouver in 2008 after our Alaska cruise and we bought official Olympic tshirts then to save until now to wear. Except it's a bit cold here now in February for the short sleeve tshirt that I bought in August so I haven't worn mine yet.


----------



## Inkmahm

Only 4 weeks from tomorrow and I'll be back at WDW!  I'm really looking forward to the warmth.  It was fairly cold when we were there in January and I'm feeling a sunshine deficiency at this point in winter.  But we're almost to March and for me, March 1 is the hump.  Once we get to March I start to feel like spring is coming, even if it isn't.

I haven't been around much as we had relatives here for 4 days over the weekend and we were playing tourists here and in Chicago.  It was a nice break!  Now it's back to the job hunt.  I have two interviews today with headhunters so we'll see how that goes. I had a good interview last Thursday for a job that just opened up so that is also in the early stages.  Part of me really would like to get the job situation settled but part of me really enjoys the time off and the extra vacations!  I think my DH is ready for me to get out of the house and back to work though.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> WOW - I've missed alot!  It is going to take a while to catch up.
> 
> I just returned from two weeks in Novokuznetsk, Russia in Siberia where there is no such thing as an easy internet connection, let alone flat floors or steps with equal risers.  With temperatures ranging from -40F to -10F (  ), even the cold days in Orlando sounds great!  Full length furs along with full fur hats and good gloves are the standard there.  PETA would not do well in that environment.
> 
> Of course, in my absence, the water system failed and DiznyDi had to once again take matters into her own hands.  She is such a great partner to take all of it in stride.  Seems like any time I am more than a days travel away something breaks or fails to operate.  And of course, as with many of you, I returned to mountains of snow.  DiznyDi had to take care of that too.  It does make for a good story; I escaped the mountains of snow by going to Siberia.
> 
> As my head clears and I spend more time in the office, I intend to catch up on our little part of the world here on the DISboards.
> 
> And as Shrove Tuesday turns into Ash Wednesday, may we each find that spot in our personal lives to be warm, safe, and find meaning.



Welcome back from Siberia!  I thought your betrothed was kidding when she said you were there .  Glad you are home safe.


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Just wondering - Does it bother anyone else here when someone on another thread compares the Lodge to Great Wolf Lodge or am I just being overly sensitive?



In it's defense, I don't think they're attempting for the Walt Disney world comparison.   We did a three dayer at the one in the Poconos. Now the Poconos is sort of known locally for it's camping, "outdoors" vacation theme  I got the feeling that they were trying to market it as an upscale "camping" type vacation with a water park bonus.    I mentioned the similarities to one of the desk clerks and they were quick to point out how they were "not" like Disney.  Not better or worse, simply totally different.  

*Dizney Dad.*  Siberia Wow!!  Let me ask you, when you go some where that cold do you get a chance to sight see?  I would be so excited to be in Russia but I can't imagine even stepping out in that weather.


----------



## blossomz

Wow! Siberia!!


----------



## Muushka

bjacky said:


> If disney ruled the world this is what it would be like! http://letthemgoodtimesroll.blogspot.com



I just skimmed the first article and went down to the second.  You are so right!


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> Only 4 weeks from tomorrow and I'll be back at WDW!  I'm really looking forward to the warmth.  It was fairly cold when we were there in January and I'm feeling a sunshine deficiency at this point in winter.  But we're almost to March and for me, March 1 is the hump.  Once we get to March I start to feel like spring is coming, even if it isn't.



Me too - except for me it's 3 weeks from today!   Wish it were more than just 3 nights, but hey, it's 3 nights away from home.  I'm definitely ready to say ta ta to all this white stuff.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> . . . . . . .Siberia Wow!!  Let me ask you, when you go some where that cold do you get a chance to sight see?  I would be so excited to be in Russia but I can't imagine even stepping out in that weather.



Russia is a fascinating place as it discovers the pluses and minuses of individualism and capitalism.

With my work in Mexico, many there would ask if when it is cold in Ohio (below freezing) do we still go outside.  Of Course!  And the answer is the same in Siberia; life goes on.  The cold (-40) did not stop the locals from going about there day.  

We spent a Saturday at what they referred to as a "ranch".  We rode horses, went ice skating, played hockey with them, drove snowmobiles; all sorts of outdoor winter activities.  They were thrilled that Americans were there playing outdoors with them.  

It indeed was cold, but we dressed for it; long underwear, layered clothing, balaclavas, etc.  We did go site seeing on Sunday afternoon.  We attended services at the Novokusnetsk Russian Orthodox Cathedral, visited a Cossack Outpost dating from 1610, walked through the Worker's Park, and even did a little shopping (bought a great hat for DiznyDi!).  All was very much like being in any northern American city in winter with all of the signs in Russian (Cyrillic).

Russia is a fascinating place, but it just can't do for me what "doin' Disney" can do!


----------



## Granny

DDad...I'll add my "wow" to the others' comments.  What an amazing experience.  To me, Siberia conjures up a frozen wasteland, remote and punishing to humans.  Just like Timbuktu conjures an image of "the ends of the earth".  I'm glad you made it home safe and sound, and appreciate you sharing some of your experience of Russia.  Thanks!


----------



## wildernessDad

Wow, Siberia!  That's pretty cool!... I mean, very cold!


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> We did go site seeing on Sunday afternoon.  We attended services at the Novokusnetsk Russian Orthodox Cathedral, *visited a Cossack Outpost dating from 1610*, walked through the Worker's Park, and even did a little shopping (bought a great hat for DiznyDi!).  All was very much like being in any northern American city in winter with all of the signs in Russian (Cyrillic).



Dizny Dad it sounds great, COLD but great!  Glad you made it home safely.  Your touring sounds incredible.  Siberia definitely conjures up some images in my mind - but what you got to see sounds really quite cool.  I love historical places, especially those dating back several centuries or more.  

It's funny because we just watched "Fiddler on the Roof" with our kids about a week ago, and when the daughter's intended is shipped off to Siberia and then she goes to be with him - I told them all that I "know" someone in Siberia right now (even though I don't really know you, I found it quite cool to be able to tell them so, in real time! thanks to DiznyDi telling us where you were).


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> DLI - did you get your Olympic Opening Ceremonies Hat?  I guess lots of people really liked them and they sold out quickly.
> 
> They're now selling on ebay for $300-$400!
> 
> Silly me thought I'd get one if they were around $25 or $30.


Wow that is crazy!  I never even found them anywhere for sale in the first place.



MiaSRN62 said:


> I am indeed guilty of this.....it's not the same grandeur of the our Lodge for sure.  But there is a "feeling" of the WL.  It's my little piece of the WL/VWL here in PA.  I've stayed once.  It's def a WL copycat !
> 
> Maria


I actually think I would like it.  I just got defensive cause the Lodge was compared to it in a negative way.  Don't be dissin the Lodge!



Dizny Dad said:


> WOW - I've missed alot!  It is going to take a while to catch up.
> 
> I just returned from two weeks in Novokuznetsk, Russia in Siberia where there is no such thing as an easy internet connection, let alone flat floors or steps with equal risers.  With temperatures ranging from -40F to -10F (  ), even the cold days in Orlando sounds great!  Full length furs along with full fur hats and good gloves are the standard there.  PETA would not do well in that environment.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Glad you had a great trip.  Boy with how much I have been complaining about the cold here, I could never live there!!!!
> 
> 
> Inkmahm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been around much as we had relatives here for 4 days over the weekend and we were playing tourists here and in Chicago.  It was a nice break!  Now it's back to the job hunt.  I have two interviews today with headhunters so we'll see how that goes. I had a good interview last Thursday for a job that just opened up so that is also in the early stages.  Part of me really would like to get the job situation settled but part of me really enjoys the time off and the extra vacations!  I think my DH is ready for me to get out of the house and back to work though.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the interviews!!!
> 
> 
> 
> eliza61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In it's defense, I don't think they're attempting for the Walt Disney world comparison.   We did a three dayer at the one in the Poconos. Now the Poconos is sort of known locally for it's camping, "outdoors" vacation theme  I got the feeling that they were trying to market it as an upscale "camping" type vacation with a water park bonus.    I mentioned the similarities to one of the desk clerks and they were quick to point out how they were "not" like Disney.  Not better or worse, simply totally different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree.  I have never seen the company itself making any comparisons to anything Disney.  I think people just tend to make the comparisons based on the lodge look of it.  Which in itself isn't a bad thing.  As long as they are knocking the Lodge!
Click to expand...


----------



## tea pot

Dizny Dad said:


> WOW - I've missed alot!  It is going to take a while to catch up.
> 
> I just returned from two weeks in Novokuznetsk, Russia in Siberia



WOW the real SIBERIA   How cool 




jimmytammy said:


> Exit 3 is pretty desolate.  Gaylord Hotel is about the only major thing you will see approaching WDW.  Exit 6 is congested with commercialism(I guess the reason I avoid)and traffic.  This exit will take you to St. Rd. 535, which will lead you into Apopka Vineland Rd.  You will pass Hotel Plaza Blvd. on your left which is where several Hotels are in the DTD area.  Just past this road on the right is the Crossroads shopping area.  There is a grocery store in this area, cant remember if is Publix or Goodings, but it is one of the two.  We avoid Crossroads because of the congestion.  If you stay on Apopka Vineland, about 1/2 mile on the right is Winn-Dixie.  Less congestion, easy parking makes this or fav store in the area.  A stoplight is there so it makes it easy to slip back out.  A Walgreens is across at this light if needed.  Several restaurants are in this area if you chose to leave property.
> 
> I would say total driving distance off 417 to this area might be 2 miles.  But WDW property is real close.  You can shoot back onto Hotel Plaza Blvd. when through shopping.  After passing hotels, turn left at light. This will put you on Buena Vista Dr.  DTD will be on your right.  BV Dr. will lead you directly to Beach Club.
> 
> If you have a Birnbaums WDW guide, it has a great map in the back that may help it make more sense.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks Jimmy   taking notes




Inkmahm said:


> *March 1 is the hump.  Once we get to March I start to feel like spring is coming, even if it isn't.*  Now it's back to the job hunt.  I have two interviews today with headhunters so we'll see how that goes. I had a good interview last Thursday for a job that just opened up so that is also in the early stages.  Part of me really would like to get the job situation settled but part of me really enjoys the time off and the extra vacations!  I think my DH is ready for me to get out of the house and back to work though.



Pixie Dust coming your way 

Ditto on March 1st especially after we "spring forward" and it's not dark at 5pm


----------



## stopher1

Happy Friday Groupies!  How about a few glimpses today...


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks *Stopher* for posting the photos! 
They're a nice pick-me-up on this cold Ohio Friday.
Wishing all Groupies a safe and warm week-end!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks for the pictures Stopher!  Wish I was there now!


----------



## lisah0711

DiznyDi said:


> Thanks *Stopher* for posting the photos!
> They're a nice pick-me-up on this *cold Ohio Friday*.
> Wishing all Groupies a safe and warm week-end!



Ummm, aren't you the guy who was in Siberia last Friday? 

Whoops!  My bad, that was your DH!    You were the lady who was holding down the fort!  

Thanks for the great pics, stopher1!


----------



## jimmytammy

OK Stopher, now you are just making me "homesick"

Seriously, thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dizny Dad ~ Enjoy your thaw being back from Siberia !!! I think it's waaaay too cold there for me to ever want to visit 

Stopher...love love the pics 


Maria


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks for the   everyone!  I have 7 different potential jobs in various stages, most in the really really early stages.  I think the job market must be opening up some compared to what I hear it was last year.    I don't know if any of these  possibilities will be the one I land but at least I have hope that there are jobs out there for me.  

In the meantime, I'm looking forward to our next trip to WDW and spending my birthday having dinner at Artist Point!


----------



## tea pot

stopher1 said:


> Happy Friday Groupies!  How about a few glimpses today...



*Oh stopher*  I need to be there right now for my morning Stroll down to the beach 
Thanks for taking us Home


----------



## MiaSRN62

well....we have a mini trip planned in May.  Moving my daughter out of FSU for the summer and just booked BLT (one bedroom) for May 1 & 2.  Then we move over to VB for three nights in an ocean view Inn room.  So looking forward to that !  Just wish it was now so I could escape all this snow and cold 


Maria


----------



## blossomz

All this snow really does make you Lodge-sick!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Hey, Maria!  Could I get you to add our trips to the list.  I have a couple in the works.  Not at VWL unfortunately but...

March 28-April 1 Ft. Wilderness, April 1-2 BLT
May 16-21 THV
December 2-5 Disney Cruise, 5-8 BLT

Thanks!


----------



## MiaSRN62

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Hey, Maria!  Could I get you to add our trips to the list.  I have a couple in the works.  Not at VWL unfortunately but...
> 
> March 28-April 1 Ft. Wilderness, April 1-2 BLT
> May 16-21 THV
> December 2-5 Disney Cruise, 5-8 BLT
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Dory !  Muushka is the "keeper of the lists" for wdw trips.  I need her to add mine as well.   

Maria


----------



## Dizny Dad

MiaSRN62 said:


> Dizny Dad ~ Enjoy your thaw being back from Siberia !!! I think it's waaaay too cold there for me to ever want to visit . . . . . . . . . Maria



DiznyDi kept everything warm and ready for my return.  Her sunny disposition and warm wonderful smile is all I need to thaw out!  She has always been the hottest thing in my life. 

The only reason to visit there would be to visit a friend, and only during the summer!  Last year (June 1st) it was 42°F when we visited Novokuznetsk.  Granted it was a little under their normal temps (50s) but Geeze Louise.  The last possible day of frost there is June 10; first day of frost is Aug. 10.  That makes a short growing season, and a small window for warm weather visitors!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi Dory !  Muushka is the "keeper of the lists" for wdw trips.  I need her to add mine as well.
> 
> Maria



  I knew that.  Just a Dory moment!  

I guess I just wanted to say hi to you.  

Hey Muush!  When you get a chance will you add my dates?


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> well....we have a mini trip planned in May.  Moving my daughter out of FSU for the summer and just booked BLT (one bedroom) for May 1 & 2.  Then we move over to VB for three nights in an ocean view Inn room.  So looking forward to that !  Just wish it was now so I could escape all this snow and cold
> 
> 
> Maria



Sounds wonderful Maria.  Gotcha on the front page 



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Hey, Maria!  Could I get you to add our trips to the list.  I have a couple in the works.  Not at VWL unfortunately but...
> 
> March 28-April 1 Ft. Wilderness, April 1-2 BLT
> May 16-21 THV
> December 2-5 Disney Cruise, 5-8 BLT
> 
> Thanks!



Hey!  You will be with other groupies on DCL (DaveH) and at BLT (Kat4)!



Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi kept everything warm and ready for my return.  Her sunny disposition and warm wonderful smile is all I need to thaw out!  She has always been the hottest thing in my life.
> 
> The only reason to visit there would be to visit a friend, and only during the summer!  Last year (June 1st) it was 42°F when we visited Novokuznetsk.  Granted it was a little under their normal temps (50s) but Geeze Louise.  The last possible day of frost there is June 10; first day of frost is Aug. 10.  That makes a short growing season, and a small window for warm weather visitors!



Awwwww.  Such a good husband.  

I don't think Siberia will ever make it to my bucket list.  Too cold!


----------



## DiznyDi

lisah0711 said:


> Ummm, aren't you the guy who was in Siberia last Friday?
> 
> Whoops!  My bad, that was your DH!    You were the lady who was holding down the fort!



Yep, that would be me.



MiaSRN62 said:


> Dizny Dad ~ Enjoy your thaw being back from Siberia !!! I think it's waaaay too cold there for me to ever want to visit
> 
> Maria



Not a place for me to visit either!  I'll just send my husband instead. 



Inkmahm said:


> Thanks for the   everyone!  I have 7 different potential jobs in various stages, most in the really really early stages.  I think the job market must be opening up some compared to what I hear it was last year.    I don't know if any of these  possibilities will be the one I land but at least I have hope that there are jobs out there for me.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm looking forward to our next trip to WDW and spending my birthday having dinner at Artist Point!



Great news on the job search! Happy early Birthday!  I can't think of a nicer place to celebrate!



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Hey, Maria!  Could I get you to add our trips to the list.  I have a couple in the works.  Not at VWL unfortunately but...
> 
> March 28-April 1 Ft. Wilderness, April 1-2 BLT
> May 16-21 THV
> December 2-5 Disney Cruise, 5-8 BLT
> 
> Thanks!



Hey Dory, we'll be there then, too.  Any other Groupies traveling to the world May 16-21?  Maybe we could do a mini-meet? No VWL for us this trip  Thought we'd try AKV for a few days followed by SSR. 

Happy Monday!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Morning Groupies,

Back home after our long drive. I regret to inform you we never made it to the lodge so I have no pics to share! We had plans to eat at Artist Point with some friends who had never been to the lodge. Long story short - wife had an allergic reaction to something, trouble breathing, ambulance, trip to Celebration ER, pharmacy for drugs and we never made the dinner or a trip to the lodge. She is feeling better and looking forward to our next trip in April. As nice as the Celebration ER was we are hoping not to visit again.

Our friends were able to make it to the lodge and fell in love with the place. They are considering selling their off site timeshare to buy at VWL.

Fort Wilderness Cabins were nice. We have stayed there before but I do prefer DVC accommodations.

I have to add that the Disney Staff was fantastic during our ER trip ordeal. Reedy Creek Paramedics showed up with 2 Disney site managers and a security officer. Everyone was concerned and helpful. Disney paid for the ambulance ride (I didn't have to supply or deal with any insurance issues) and insisted on paying for our cab back from the ER so I could ride in the ambulance with my wife. Another example of why we love Disney so much. I was able to get a few names and will be writing Disney about our positive encounters with CM's this trip.

The good news is my daughter reminded me while I was driving her to school through the snow filled streets this morning, it is only 37 days till we leave for our next trip


----------



## stopher1

DisneyNutzy said:


> Morning Groupies,
> Long story short - wife had an allergic reaction to something, trouble breathing, ambulance, trip to Celebration ER, pharmacy for drugs and we never made the dinner or a trip to the lodge. *She is feeling better and looking forward to our next trip in April.* As nice as the Celebration ER was we are hoping not to visit again.
> 
> I have to add that the Disney Staff was fantastic during our ER trip ordeal. Reedy Creek Paramedics showed up with 2 Disney site managers and a security officer. Everyone was concerned and helpful. Disney paid for the ambulance ride (I didn't have to supply or deal with any insurance issues) and insisted on paying for our cab back from the ER so I could ride in the ambulance with my wife. Another example of why we love Disney so much. I was able to get a few names and will be writing Disney about our positive encounters with CM's this trip.



Wow!  Glad to hear that she is doing better now.  Very nice of Disney to take care of you both that way.  Nice too that you get to go back in a relatively short time.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DisneyNutzy said:


> Morning Groupies,
> 
> . . . . . . .  Long story short - wife had an allergic reaction to something, trouble breathing, ambulance, trip to Celebration ER, pharmacy for drugs and we never made the dinner or a trip to the lodge. She is feeling better and looking forward to our next trip in April. As nice as the Celebration ER was we are hoping not to visit again.
> 
> . . . . . . . . .
> 
> I have to add that the Disney Staff was fantastic during our ER trip ordeal. Reedy Creek Paramedics showed up with 2 Disney site managers and a security officer. Everyone was concerned and helpful. Disney paid for the ambulance ride (I didn't have to supply or deal with any insurance issues) and insisted on paying for our cab back from the ER so I could ride in the ambulance with my wife. Another example of why we love Disney so much. . . . . . . . . . .



I work with a fellow (not a DVCr) that was staying at the Dolphin Hotel, had food poisoning, and has a similar story to tell!  Disney really takes care of those that need medical services!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DiznyDi said:


> Yep, that would be me.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a place for me to visit either!  I'll just send my husband instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Great news on the job search! Happy early Birthday!  I can't think of a nicer place to celebrate!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dory, we'll be there then, too.  Any other Groupies traveling to the world May 16-21?  Maybe we could do a mini-meet? No VWL for us this trip  Thought we'd try AKV for a few days followed by SSR.
> 
> Happy Monday!



Hey DiznyDi!  This trip will be a different kind of trip for us.  We are bringing my parents (who don't share my disney passion), our teenagers, and possibly 1 adult child and maybe his girlfriend.  I am not sure what my availability will be.  I really hope this was a good idea to have us all in the treehouse together for 5 nights!   Anyway I don't know if I will be able to sneak away, but I will probably need it! 



DisneyNutzy said:


> Morning Groupies,
> 
> Back home after our long drive. I regret to inform you we never made it to the lodge so I have no pics to share! We had plans to eat at Artist Point with some friends who had never been to the lodge. Long story short - wife had an allergic reaction to something, trouble breathing, ambulance, trip to Celebration ER, pharmacy for drugs and we never made the dinner or a trip to the lodge. She is feeling better and looking forward to our next trip in April. As nice as the Celebration ER was we are hoping not to visit again.
> 
> Our friends were able to make it to the lodge and fell in love with the place. They are considering selling their off site timeshare to buy at VWL.
> 
> Fort Wilderness Cabins were nice. We have stayed there before but I do prefer DVC accommodations.
> 
> I have to add that the Disney Staff was fantastic during our ER trip ordeal. Reedy Creek Paramedics showed up with 2 Disney site managers and a security officer. Everyone was concerned and helpful. Disney paid for the ambulance ride (I didn't have to supply or deal with any insurance issues) and insisted on paying for our cab back from the ER so I could ride in the ambulance with my wife. Another example of why we love Disney so much. I was able to get a few names and will be writing Disney about our positive encounters with CM's this trip.
> 
> The good news is my daughter reminded me while I was driving her to school through the snow filled streets this morning, it is only 37 days till we leave for our next trip



Welcome back and what a scary experience you had!  So glad your wife is well.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I work with a fellow (not a DVCr) that was staying at the Dolphin Hotel, had food poisoning, and has a similar story to tell!  Disney really takes care of those that need medical services!



I'll go ahead and chime in that my daughter once fainted and struck her head on a large rock.  Disney CM's were right on top of it, and because it was a head injury they quickly called the EMT's who drove right up to the quiet pool at BWV with their vehicle and whisked her to the ER.  Same story regarding them taking care of that transportation expense as well as my return cab to come back and get my car.  We wrote a few letters on that one praising the various CM's who came to our assistance.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DisneyNutzy said:


> Morning Groupies,
> 
> Back home after our long drive. I regret to inform you we never made it to the lodge so I have no pics to share! We had plans to eat at Artist Point with some friends who had never been to the lodge. Long story short - wife had an allergic reaction to something, trouble breathing, ambulance, trip to Celebration ER, pharmacy for drugs and we never made the dinner or a trip to the lodge. She is feeling better and looking forward to our next trip in April. As nice as the Celebration ER was we are hoping not to visit again.
> 
> 
> I have to add that the Disney Staff was fantastic during our ER trip ordeal. Reedy Creek Paramedics showed up with 2 Disney site managers and a security officer. Everyone was concerned and helpful. Disney paid for the ambulance ride (I didn't have to supply or deal with any insurance issues) and insisted on paying for our cab back from the ER so I could ride in the ambulance with my wife. Another example of why we love Disney so much. I was able to get a few names and will be writing Disney about our positive encounters with CM's this trip.
> 
> The good news is my daughter reminded me while I was driving her to school through the snow filled streets this morning, it is only 37 days till we leave for our next trip



Glad that everything turned out okay!  It is comforting to know that Disney really takes care of it guests so well when something like that happens.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Long story short - wife had an allergic reaction to something, trouble breathing, ambulance, trip to Celebration ER, pharmacy for drugs and we never made the dinner or a trip to the lodge. She is feeling better and looking forward to our next trip in April. As nice as the Celebration ER was we are hoping not to visit again./QUOTE]
> 
> Wow DisneyNutzy.....welcome back.  Glad your wife is doing well and that Disney took such good care of you all.   Hope the rest of your trip went better.  Enjoy planning the next one
> 
> Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Granted it was a little under their normal temps (50s) but Geeze Louise. The last possible day of frost there is June 10; first day of frost is Aug. 10. That makes a short growing season, and a small window for warm weather visitors!



Wow DiznyDad !  Some interesting...albeit, depressing facts on Russia !!!  Those poor people !  I feel like I should never complain about the cold again !  I looked up frost range for PA (Philly area):  Oct 28 to April 14 (that's even too long for me !!!)


Thanks for adding me Muushka !   And you can say "hello" to me any time Dory !!!

Maria


----------



## twinklebug

DisneyNutzy, that's a scare and a half right there. So glad she came out of it fine. There's always another day at Disney, but you only have one life to do it with. Give her a hug for us.

I almost put myself over at the ER last week too, Found out I'm extremely allergic to the Zebra Domes, or rather, the liquor there-in. Idiot that I am, even though the roof of my mouth was blistering after eating one and my asthma suddenly kicked in, I had to talk out loud to myself to keep myself from eating another (ok, I'm a chocoholic hehe) The kids thought I was going nuts, but if I didn't I would have been making friends with the ER staff.  (btw - the next day DS had another one and I tried to sneak a minuscule piece of chocolate off the plate - bad idea)

Cold visit last week. I have to say that Kidani was every bit as warm and welcoming as VWL after a chilling night out... it's inched even closer to VWL in my heart, but never fear, I doubt it will ever be equal. Really looking forward to some summer nights down there now.


----------



## horselover

DisneyNutzy said:


> Long story short - wife had an allergic reaction to something, trouble breathing, ambulance, trip to Celebration ER, pharmacy for drugs and we never made the dinner or a trip to the lodge. She is feeling better and looking forward to our next trip in April. As nice as the Celebration ER was we are hoping not to visit again.
> 
> Our friends were able to make it to the lodge and fell in love with the place. They are considering selling their off site timeshare to buy at VWL.
> 
> The good news is my daughter reminded me while I was driving her to school through the snow filled streets this morning, it is only 37 days till we leave for our next trip



Wow that certainly was an eventful trip, but not in a good way.      So glad to hear your DW is feeling better.

Nice to hear your friends have become VWL converts!  And your DD is right - 37 days is not very long to wait!  



twinklebug said:


> I almost put myself over at the ER last week too, Found out I'm extremely allergic to the Zebra Domes, or rather, the liquor there-in. Idiot that I am, even though the roof of my mouth was blistering after eating one and my asthma suddenly kicked in, I had to talk out loud to myself to keep myself from eating another (ok, I'm a chocoholic hehe) The kids thought I was going nuts, but if I didn't I would have been making friends with the ER staff.  (btw - the next day DS had another one and I tried to sneak a minuscule piece of chocolate off the plate - bad idea)



You are a glutton for punishment Twinklebug!        What is the liquor in those Zebra Domes?  I've never been able to figure it out.  I must admit I do love them.  I think you either love them or hate them.  For those that don't like them that's ok it just leaves more for me!  I'll be having one (or 3 or 4!) in 17 days!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I almost put myself over at the ER last week too, Found out I'm extremely allergic to the Zebra Domes, or rather, the liquor there-in. Idiot that I am, even though the roof of my mouth was blistering after eating one and my asthma suddenly kicked in, I had to talk out loud to myself to keep myself from eating another (ok, I'm a chocoholic hehe) The kids thought I was going nuts, but if I didn't I would have been making friends with the ER staff.  (btw - the next day DS had another one and I tried to sneak a minuscule piece of chocolate off the plate - bad idea)



Oh wow ! Glad you figured out what it was before things got worse !  Happy to hear you're ok twinklebug......NOW.....back away from the zebra domes........


Maria


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> You are a glutton for punishment Twinklebug! What is the liquor in those Zebra Domes?  I've never been able to figure it out.  I must admit I do love them.  I think you either love them or hate them.  For those that don't like them that's ok it just leaves more for me!  I'll be having one (or 3 or 4!) in 17 days!!!



Glutton for punishment - hehe - My mom has told me the same thing since I can recall. I can't figure out what it means.
The liquor is called Amarula.  It sounds so much like Amaretto I know I'll get the two confused.

Zebra Domes are wonderful.  I found some "make your own zebra domes" recipies on the web that use Kahula liquor instead - If I were handy in the kitchen I might try making my own. But being that the only decent things I can make are of the frozen variety, I'm not 



MiaSRN62 said:


> Oh wow ! Glad you figured out what it was before things got worse ! Happy to hear you're ok twinklebug......NOW.....back away from the zebra domes........



 Thanks Maria.  Backing off ... for now (I know I'll have to try them again next time - allergies change)


----------



## stopher1

twinklebug said:


> DisneyNutzy, that's a scare and a half right there. So glad she came out of it fine. There's always another day at Disney, but you only have one life to do it with. Give her a hug for us.
> 
> I almost put myself over at the ER last week too, Found out I'm extremely allergic to the Zebra Domes, or rather, the liquor there-in. Idiot that I am, even though the roof of my mouth was blistering after eating one and my asthma suddenly kicked in, I had to talk out loud to myself to keep myself from eating another (ok, I'm a chocoholic hehe) The kids thought I was going nuts, but if I didn't I would have been making friends with the ER staff.  (btw - the next day DS had another one and I tried to sneak a minuscule piece of chocolate off the plate - bad idea)
> 
> Cold visit last week. I have to say that Kidani was every bit as warm and welcoming as VWL after a chilling night out... it's inched even closer to VWL in my heart, but never fear, I doubt it will ever be equal. Really looking forward to some summer nights down there now.



Sorry about that twinklebug - but MMMMMMMMMMMMMM - we love Zebra Domes.  Handy to know what's in them too... not that I know the difference, but in case we ever wanted to try and make them ourselves.  They are good!


----------



## Inkmahm

Granny said:


> I'll go ahead and chime in that my daughter once fainted and struck her head on a large rock.  Disney CM's were right on top of it, and because it was a head injury they quickly called the EMT's who drove right up to the quiet pool at BWV with their vehicle and whisked her to the ER.  Same story regarding them taking care of that transportation expense as well as my return cab to come back and get my car.  We wrote a few letters on that one praising the various CM's who came to our assistance.



I wish I had a positive story to add, but maybe things have improved a lot since 2001.  That was the year my mom fell in the handicap parking lot at MGM after we saw Fantasmic and we were leaving the park with everyone else.  She tripped over one of those cement barriers at the front of the parking spot in the parking spot next to our car.  There was no car there and the barrier  lined up perfectly with the back door of my car.

The EMTs came and looked at mom's sore shoulder, asking her if she was alright.  She said no.  The EMTS thought she was fine and left.

My mom has had many surgeries in her life and has a pretty high pain tolerance. When the EMTS left and I asked her if she really was alright, she said no, it really really hurt.   We drove her to Celebration emergency room, which as really hopping that night.  As soon as she walked in the person at the desk got someone who looked at my mom and said she had a dislocated shoulder.

Mom sat there for hours, in pain, waiting for a doctor to come look at her shoulder.  I sat in the waiting room with my 4 year old niece until about 2 am and then finally went back to the WL to sleep.  We went back the next morning to pick up my dad. Mom had to go into surgery later that day to have her shoulder put back into place.  

We lost the last day of our vacation.  Disney sent me a balllon and a chocolate Mickey mouse sucker since it was my birthday, but that was it.  I'd called to let them know we might not be able to leave the next morning depending on mom's release from the hospital.

When we got home, we contacted Disney about paying the medical bills for my mom.  We believed the parking lot for the handicap section was not safe the way it was set up and that more people would be hurt.  Eventually, Disney did pay the medical bills and also a couple thousand $ extra to reimburse part of the cost of the room we had at the WL.  It was NOT easy to get Disney to cooperate.

I was not at all impressed with the EMTs and the ER at the Celebration hosptial just seemed overwhelmed the night we ere there.  Mom suffered greatly.


----------



## Inkmahm

twinklebug said:


> The liquor is called Amarula.  It sounds so much like Amaretto I know I'll get the two confused.



I learned to love Amarula when we stayed concierge level at AKV.  It was one of the bottles available each evening.  I loved it so much we tracked it down back at home so I have a bottle of it here. I"m not a big drinker at all and this is one of the few alcohol drinks that I drink.  Haven't had any since before Christmas, now that I think about it...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyNutzy said:


> ... Long story short - wife had an allergic reaction to something, trouble breathing, ambulance, trip to Celebration ER, pharmacy for drugs and we never made the dinner or a trip to the lodge. She is feeling better and looking forward to our next trip in April. As nice as the Celebration ER was we are hoping not to visit again.
> 
> ...



So glad to hear that your wife is ok DisneyNutzy!  That must have been quite a scare!!



twinklebug said:


> ...
> I almost put myself over at the ER last week too, Found out I'm extremely allergic to the Zebra Domes, or rather, the liquor there-in. Idiot that I am, even though the roof of my mouth was blistering after eating one and my asthma suddenly kicked in, I had to talk out loud to myself to keep myself from eating another (ok, I'm a chocoholic hehe) The kids thought I was going nuts, but if I didn't I would have been making friends with the ER staff.  (btw - the next day DS had another one and I tried to sneak a minuscule piece of chocolate off the plate - bad idea)



Oh no twinklebug - not the Zebra Domes!     Glad your ok too and avoided the ER trip.



Inkmahm said:


> ...
> The EMTs came and looked at mom's sore shoulder, asking her if she was alright.  She said no.  The EMTS thought she was fine and left.
> 
> ...



This is just terrible Inkmahm.  I would have been furious over the EMT's responding that way when their patient had said she wasn't ok.  And to not recognize a dislocated shoulder?!  That's would seem to be almost as bad.    I just can't understand the leaving when things were not ok.


----------



## Dizny Dad

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Hey DiznyDi!  This trip will be a different kind of trip for us.  We are bringing my parents (who don't share my disney passion), our teenagers, and possibly 1 adult child and maybe his girlfriend.  I am not sure what my availability will be.  I really hope this was a good idea to have us all in the treehouse together for 5 nights!   . . . . . . . . . .



Whoa . . . . everybody needs to take their parents to The World . . once.

Our experience with my parents started out getting Dad out of the Crew line at Security in the Airport; continued through describing each morning how to use the gate turnstile / finger thingy; explaining why we should go inside since we haven't seen one attraction all day (no time don't you know); reminding them AGAIN which room we are in (hint - separate rooms!) and calming them down that indeed the ME will not leave 2 hrs early.

Don't get DiznyDi started . . . . .


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Whoa . . . . everybody needs to take their parents to The World . . once.
> 
> Our experience with my parents started out getting Dad out of the Crew line at Security in the Airport; continued through describing each morning how to use the gate turnstile / finger thingy; explaining why we should go inside since we haven't seen one attraction all day (no time don't you know); reminding them AGAIN which room we are in (hint - separate rooms!) and calming them down that indeed the ME will not leave 2 hrs early.
> 
> Don't get DiznyDi started . . . . .



I'm sure that there were some pretty good parts of that trip as well.  At least I hope so!  

I would have loved to have had the chance to take my parents to DW at least once.  Both had passed several years before we made our first trip to WDW.  

And while I think I have the finger thingy and other WDW nuances down pat, I'm sure my daughters feel that I'm quite challenged in many other areas!   My only goal is to avoid the "grumpy old man" syndrome.  After all, I'm only in my 50's and life is such as blessing!!


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> This is just terrible Inkmahm.  I would have been furious over the EMT's responding that way when their patient had said she wasn't ok.  And to not recognize a dislocated shoulder?!  That's would seem to be almost as bad.    I just can't understand the leaving when things were not ok.


I wasn't very happy with them, no.   When mom was crying in pain, I knew I had to get her to the hospital.  She said that shoulder hurt more than birthing any of her three kids and my brother was born butt first!

It turned out okay in the end with Disney paying for it but they still didn't acknowlege the parking lot was dangerous the way it was set up.  I can't imagine that my mom was the only one to fall.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> I'm sure that there were some pretty good parts of that trip as well.  At least I hope so!   . . . . . . . . . .



ABSOLUTELY there are good parts to the trip.  I, too, wanted more than anything to take my parents to the one place DW and I found to be exciting and worthwhile.  I am glad I did, and the memories are good to have.

The trip was to include my parents, my brother & wife, DD, neice & Husband, & wonderful MIL.  The trip was planned 1 year in advance.  DW said she could hear the whisle in the distance.  I prayed that M & D would make it without some type of medical thing happening in there lives (both in their 80's).  The trip was planned such that no one would feel the need to be responsible 100% of the time for M&D.  Each couple could expect a little free time for themselves.  

DW & I used all of our point available to make it happen. the following things occurred:

 - Brother forgot his, wife's, and M&Ds park tickets at home, so initially he decided that none of them would go into the parks, they would all just hang around the pool every day.
 - We managed to get duplicates issued for M&D, but Brother & his wife, along with niece & husband (and new baby) stayed at the pool each day. 
 - DW & I took M&D each and every day everywhere.  For some reason, there was never enough time to see anything, or go into anything.  We had to get back to the resort (somebody may have moved it).
 - All restaurants were lousy; just ask M&D, Brother, SIL, N&H.  Of course, all restaurants inside the parks were off limits for the daily family gatherings, as some just didn't need tickets when visiting The World (back to the pool).
 - The end results were summed up by brother's wife: "we could have stayed home and had as much fun at a lot less cost for all we did at Disney". 

REALLY, I have good memories and glad I had my M&D in The World with me.  I love them so and appreciate all they have done and continue to do for me.

But DW reminded me again of why vacationing with my side of the family has always been a train wreck.


----------



## stopher1

Dizny Dad said:


> But DW reminded me again of why vacationing with my side of the family has always been a train wreck.



Oh DiznyDad - all I can say is bless your heart.  Even though you can't see it I'm laughing so hard I'm crying.  Not at your predicament/experience, but the fact that your story is so sad and funny at the same time...AND SO VERY MUCH LIKE going ANYWHERE with my DW's family.  And what your SIL said... oh my, I've heard that many times from both my SIL & my FIL... very not attempted WDW with them, and we're both very apprehensive to do so, depsite their repeated hints/requests to do so.  

Those are the kind of stories/experiences for me that always end in a deep, heavy sigh.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> - The end results were summed up by brother's wife: "we could have stayed home and had as much fun at a lot less cost for all we did at Disney".



Too funny!  After taking my Dsis and BIL I said "I could have sent them to the Holiday Inn down the road and they could have done that!"  Sleeping 'til the afternoon, getting out for dinner and some shopping.    Their kids are all grown but my nephew was along.  He was the one that suffered most from that trip as he kept trying to get them out!  DH, myself and Mom gave up on that a few years ago.  

Still - I'll invite them again b/c we don't see them much and we did get to see them for a few hours when I managed to get them going to see the Space shuttle launch and also barely got them over for the safari at AKL.   Whether they'll accept though I don't know.  And if they don't - that's ok too.  This just reminded me - DSis still owes me for the safari.  Time for a call!  

The most ironic was the complaints.  About Coffee (um - didn't I tell you to bring your own?), about tickets (um - didn't I send the link for undercover tourist several weeks ahead of time - and then you ordered them the night before - for pick up - at the studios.  Oh - Universal?  Isn't that the same as Hollywood Studios?)  Gotta love the family.  Otherwise you'd strangle them!


----------



## Muushka

I have no family horror stories...well, maybe one.  I invited my sister and she needed a wheel chair and invited her friend to join us, who also needed a wheelchair.  Other than that...no complaints!

Now, back to the food discussions.  A while back someone tried the *grand marnier liquor slushie* of sorts.  I would love to know how to make that.  We bought some on our last cruise and have yet to find something tasty to do with it.  Anybody?

Never mind!  I got un-lazy and looked it up

Grand Marnier Orange Slush
Drink Kiosk by France, Epcot

3 cups Grand Marnier
1 cup *Orange Fruit Smoothie from Florida Natural Flavours in Casselberry, FLA
Ice if making in a blender

Same instructions as for the Lemon Slush.
*If substituting the Orange Fruit Smoothie try for something with an orange dreamsicle taste.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

I opened a can of worms of horror stories!  

I think we will be glad we bring them.  I am thankful they are healthy enough to travel and pray that continues.  We will enjoy the resort and a slower pace.  We have taken so many WDW trips starting when my twins were 5 that they don't care if they do everything each trip.  When we still homeschooled, we went at least twice a year.  They will turn 15 next month, so they are old enough to understand we will make the May trip about their grandparents.  And the boys spend several hours a week with them, so they know what to expect.


----------



## twinklebug

Mmmmm... nevermind the zebra domes you teasers... 

I'm all there with you on the Grand Marnier Orange Slushies Muushka, although admittedly I've never had one of these either... I'd better not be allergic to them too! 

Well, bad news from the home front - I was RIF'd today. The company (I can say it now: HP) announced it's earnings for the 1st quarter yesterday and they were less than stellar. Their response? Cut good hardworking people to make the profits look better and so when they sell our division (ExcellerateHRO) they can get more money. I'm not angry - nor depressed, I've been through this before and it's just another wave to ride. I do feel awful for the good folk left behind who are already overwhelmed with work as now my projects will be tossed at them & they're pretty intense. My new full time job: to find a full time job.  I refuse to sit idle and let myself go into a funk... but can't say the Disboards won't be a distraction 

My summer trip in 5 months with the kids is still on for now... I'll reassess the trip weekly. I pray to have a new job soon. Anyone looking for a programmer in MA?


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

twinklebug said:


> Mmmmm... nevermind the zebra domes you teasers...
> 
> I'm all there with you on the Grand Marnier Orange Slushies Muushka, although admittedly I've never had one of these either... I'd better not be allergic to them too!
> 
> Well, bad news from the home front - I was RIF'd today. The company (I can say it now: HP) announced it's earnings for the 1st quarter yesterday and they were less than stellar. Their response? Cut good hardworking people to make the profits look better and so when they sell our division (ExcellerateHRO) they can get more money. I'm not angry - nor depressed, I've been through this before and it's just another wave to ride. I do feel awful for the good folk left behind who are already overwhelmed with work as now my projects will be tossed at them & they're pretty intense. My new full time job: to find a full time job.  I refuse to sit idle and let myself go into a funk... but can't say the Disboards won't be a distraction
> 
> My summer trip in 5 months with the kids is still on for now... I'll reassess the trip weekly. I pray to have a new job soon. Anyone looking for a programmer in MA?



Sorry to hear about the job loss. 

Prayers and pixie dust for you to find something soon that works well for you and that you can keep the summer trip!


----------



## horselover

Not a big fan of traveling with family.  A trip with DH's family I shudder at the thought!  I/we won't even go out to dinner with them anymore.  We're told what we can & can't order & that we must "share" meals.  Never & I mean never order an alcoholic beverage!  It's like Mt. Saint Helen's all over again.    

Our 1st trip with the kids to WDW was with my entire family.  It did not go well.  The repercussions of that trip are still being felt & that was in 2002.   I would love to be able to travel & include my family on trips, but it's just not going to happen.  



Muushka said:


> Now, back to the food discussions.  A while back someone tried the *grand marnier liquor slushie* of sorts.  I would love to know how to make that.  We bought some on our last cruise and have yet to find something tasty to do with it.  Anybody?
> 
> Never mind!  I got un-lazy and looked it up
> 
> Grand Marnier Orange Slush
> Drink Kiosk by France, Epcot
> 
> 3 cups Grand Marnier
> 1 cup *Orange Fruit Smoothie from Florida Natural Flavours in Casselberry, FLA
> Ice if making in a blender
> 
> Same instructions as for the Lemon Slush.
> *If substituting the Orange Fruit Smoothie try for something with an orange dreamsicle taste.



Ooooo I think that might have been me.  Grand Marnier Slush - Yum!!       I will also be having one of those in about 17 more days!!!  



twinklebug said:


> Well, bad news from the home front - I was RIF'd today. The company (I can say it now: HP) announced it's earnings for the 1st quarter yesterday and they were less than stellar. Their response? Cut good hardworking people to make the profits look better and so when they sell our division (ExcellerateHRO) they can get more money. I'm not angry - nor depressed, I've been through this before and it's just another wave to ride. I do feel awful for the good folk left behind who are already overwhelmed with work as now my projects will be tossed at them & they're pretty intense. My new full time job: to find a full time job.  I refuse to sit idle and let myself go into a funk... but can't say the Disboards won't be a distraction
> 
> My summer trip in 5 months with the kids is still on for now... I'll reassess the trip weekly. I pray to have a new job soon. Anyone looking for a programmer in MA?



Welcome to the unemployed in MA club!  Not a club you wanted to join I'm sure.  I'm so sorry to hear your news, but you have a great attitude about it.  DH has said over & over that looking for a job is a full time job.  Sending lots of good wishes & pixie dust your way for a new position soon & for your trip to still be on.


----------



## Muushka

I am sorry twinklebug.  I hope your situation is short lived.


----------



## stopher1

Sorry to hear that twinklebug.  It's been a while for me, but I've been there too.  Same kind of situation you mentioned too.   I'm actually getting a bit stressed about tomorrow myself.  My boss called me today to tell me that he's coming in to town suddenly and wants to meet with me.  No other explanation.    I haven't had something like that happen since years ago when I was one of 100+ to be let go for that other company I worked for...     I'm hoping it's not the same kind of news you got twinklebug


----------



## eliza61

twinklebug said:


> Well, bad news from the home front - I was RIF'd today. The company (I can say it now: HP) announced it's earnings for the 1st quarter yesterday and they were less than stellar. Their response? Cut good hardworking people to make the profits look better and so when they sell our division (ExcellerateHRO) they can get more money. I'm not angry - nor depressed, I've been through this before and it's just another wave to ride. I do feel awful for the good folk left behind who are already overwhelmed with work as now my projects will be tossed at them & they're pretty intense. My new full time job: to find a full time job.  I refuse to sit idle and let myself go into a funk... but can't say the Disboards won't be a distraction
> 
> My summer trip in 5 months with the kids is still on for now... I'll reassess the trip weekly. I pray to have a new job soon. Anyone looking for a programmer in MA?



Hugs to you Twinklebug.  Interestingly enough, I work for Dupont in Delaware and we are a major supplier for HP so I'm sure we'll get some interesting news.


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> ABSOLUTELY there are good parts to the trip.  I, too, wanted more than anything to take my parents to the one place DW and I found to be exciting and worthwhile.  I am glad I did, and the memories are good to have.
> 
> The trip was to include my parents, my brother & wife, DD, neice & Husband, & wonderful MIL.  The trip was planned 1 year in advance.  DW said she could hear the whisle in the distance.  I prayed that M & D would make it without some type of medical thing happening in there lives (both in their 80's).  The trip was planned such that no one would feel the need to be responsible 100% of the time for M&D.  Each couple could expect a little free time for themselves.
> 
> DW & I used all of our point available to make it happen. the following things occurred:
> 
> - Brother forgot his, wife's, and M&Ds park tickets at home, so initially he decided that none of them would go into the parks, they would all just hang around the pool every day.
> - We managed to get duplicates issued for M&D, but Brother & his wife, along with niece & husband (and new baby) stayed at the pool each day.
> - DW & I took M&D each and every day everywhere.  For some reason, there was never enough time to see anything, or go into anything.  We had to get back to the resort (somebody may have moved it).
> - All restaurants were lousy; just ask M&D, Brother, SIL, N&H.  Of course, all restaurants inside the parks were off limits for the daily family gatherings, as some just didn't need tickets when visiting The World (back to the pool).
> - The end results were summed up by brother's wife: "we could have stayed home and had as much fun at a lot less cost for all we did at Disney".
> 
> REALLY, I have good memories and glad I had my M&D in The World with me.  I love them so and appreciate all they have done and continue to do for me.
> 
> But DW reminded me again of why vacationing with my side of the family has always been a train wreck.



  I think that's why God made them family, the big guy knew we would run screaming in the other direction as fast as humanely possible otherwise.

Let's look at some video tape from my world.

Widowed father who insist on filling me in on his hanky panky escapades at 88.   I've got mental images in my head that could be considered torture under the Geneva Convention
Inlaws who hate each other with nuclear capability.
1 sister who insist on saying she wants to go on vacation with us but can't commit to a trip to walmart
DSIL who insisted on wearing 3 inch heels to the theme parks.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> I think that's why God made them family, the big guy knew we would run screaming in the other direction as fast as humanely possible otherwise.
> 
> Let's look at some video tape from my world.
> 
> Widowed father who insist on filling me in on his hanky panky escapades at 88.   I've got mental images in my head that could be considered torture under the Geneva Convention
> Inlaws who hate each other with nuclear capability.
> 1 sister who insist on saying she wants to go on vacation with us but can't commit to a trip to walmart
> DSIL who insisted on wearing 3 inch heels to the theme parks.



That is quite a list!  Got me beat!



stopher1 said:


> Sorry to hear that twinklebug.  It's been a while for me, but I've been there too.  Same kind of situation you mentioned too.   I'm actually getting a bit stressed about tomorrow myself.  My boss called me today to tell me that he's coming in to town suddenly and wants to meet with me.  No other explanation.    I haven't had something like that happen since years ago when I was one of 100+ to be let go for that other company I worked for...     I'm hoping it's not the same kind of news you got twinklebug



Oh man, fingers crossed that it is not what you think it might be.  I hope tonight is restful and peaceful for you.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Oh man, fingers crossed that it is not what you think it might be.  I hope tonight is restful and peaceful for you.



Thanks - it might prove to be nothing... but it certainly wasn't a thrilling call to take.  Not the usual jovial sound to it.  They pared the work force down by 15 people in 2006, and then again in 2008 we pared down from 4 regions to 3 ... who knows, maybe they'll be paring down again.  The more I think about it though, the more I'm ready for whatever.  I've been wanting to make a change in some manner, so perhaps it will help spur that on for me!


----------



## Muushka

Good attitude.  If you are up to it, let us know how it goes.


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> *Widowed father who insist on filling me in on his hanky panky escapades at 88.   I've got mental images in my head that could be considered torture under the Geneva Convention*
> Inlaws who hate each other with nuclear capability.
> 1 sister who insist on saying she wants to go on vacation with us but can't commit to a trip to walmart
> DSIL who insisted on wearing 3 inch heels to the theme parks.



 Oh man eliza these are hysterical.  That first one, is very much like I experienced a couple of years ago with my 93 year old grandmother.  I was visiting her at the home she lives in, and she wouldn't stop telling me about her boyfriend, and how he wants to do more than just hold her hand when they sit on the bench out in the yard.  The woman was married to my natural grandfather for 38 years, then after he died, was married to my step-grandpa for 26 years before he died - and yes, now she's got a boyfriend...and had to tell me all about it.  TMI!!!    

Oh and the sister who can't commit to going to WM - that's my brother 100%.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Good attitude.  If you are up to it, let us know how it goes.



Sure thing.


----------



## Inkmahm

twinklebug said:


> Well, bad news from the home front - I was RIF'd today. The company (I can say it now: HP) announced it's earnings for the 1st quarter yesterday and they were less than stellar.


Sorry to hear you've joined me in the unemployment line.  I can offer a little hope, maybe. At my job hunting group meeting yesterday morning, almost everyone had had a good couple weeks (we didn't meet on president's day) and had job leads that we didn't have at the last meeting.  It seems to be hiring is starting to loosen up a bit.  Everything is still moving slooooow though once a company decides to hire.  Still, there is movement.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Inkmahm

stopher1 said:


> Sorry to hear that twinklebug.  It's been a while for me, but I've been there too.  Same kind of situation you mentioned too.   I'm actually getting a bit stressed about tomorrow myself.  My boss called me today to tell me that he's coming in to town suddenly and wants to meet with me.  No other explanation.    I haven't had something like that happen since years ago when I was one of 100+ to be let go for that other company I worked for...     I'm hoping it's not the same kind of news you got twinklebug



Uh oh.  Hopefully it isn't a layoff.  My guess is that if it WAS a layoff, your boss wouldn't announce he was coming. The first you'd see him would be when you were called in to meet with him and someone from HR.


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> Uh oh.  Hopefully it isn't a layoff.  My guess is that if it WAS a layoff, your boss wouldn't announce he was coming. The first you'd see him would be when you were called in to meet with him and someone from HR.



Very true.  I remember that from back in 2000 when that happened with my last employer.   Just have to wait and see I guess....


----------



## Dizny Dad

With so many of us out of work, it is hard to be jovial this evening.

DiznyDi & I offer our prayers for all in this economy; those unemployed, under employed, and those over employed picking up the extra work left by those now unemployed.  

I do believe the job market is softening.  Our company, and a number of others in our little community, are advertising for help; the first signs of activity in a long time.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Dizny Dad said:


> With so many of us out of work, it is hard to be jovial this evening.
> 
> DiznyDi & I offer our prayers for all in this economy; those unemployed, under employed, and those over employed picking up the extra work left by those now unemployed.
> 
> I do believe the job market is softening.  Our company, and a number of others in our little community, are advertising for help; the first signs of activity in a long time.



Well said.  Hope you are able to report back with good news stopher1.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Yummmmmy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> With so many of us out of work, it is hard to be jovial this evening.
> 
> DiznyDi & I offer our prayers for all in this economy; those unemployed, under employed, and those over employed picking up the extra work left by those now unemployed.
> 
> I do believe the job market is softening.  Our company, and a number of others in our little community, are advertising for help; the first signs of activity in a long time.



Oh yes, very well said.  I'm wishing the best of luck to everyone going thru this challenge.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yummmmmy!



Well that is just a little bit of sunshine on this gloomy, rainy day!  Thanks Kat!  2 hour school opening delay for me this morning because the weather is so horrid.  That just means I have to wait 2 hrs. more before I get to stand out in the rain.  Woo hoo!      It's not supposed to stop raining/snowing here until Sun.       15 more days, 15 more days.....


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Good morning groupies!  

A happy place for this cold Wednesday morning


----------



## Muushka

Does anyone remember the thread started on the community board:

A woman was wanting to go to WDW right after her husband got off work.....drive all night......bring him to this bench to sleep for the day.

Oh yeah.  

Nice picture.  Glad nobody is sleeping on it!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka said:


> Does anyone remember the thread started on the community board:
> 
> A woman was wanting to go to WDW right after her husband got off work.....drive all night......bring him to this bench to sleep for the day.
> 
> Oh yeah.
> 
> Nice picture.  Glad nobody is sleeping on it!



I don't remember reading that thread, but I love it!


----------



## twinklebug

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yummmmmy!



Sorry to copy the pic yet again here but ~~Mmmm~~ that's a good dose of vitamin C right there  Wishing I had tried it now. I can't wait for summer!



Dizny Dad said:


> With so many of us out of work, it is hard to be jovial this evening.
> 
> DiznyDi & I offer our prayers for all in this economy; those unemployed, under employed, and those over employed picking up the extra work left by those now unemployed.
> 
> I do believe the job market is softening.  Our company, and a number of others in our little community, are advertising for help; the first signs of activity in a long time.



Thanks Dizny Dad & DiznyDi - we all appreciate the help! Glad to hear your company is hiring - a very good sign for the economy!



Inkmahm said:


> Sorry to hear you've joined me in the unemployment line.  I can offer a little hope, maybe. At my job hunting group meeting yesterday morning, almost everyone had had a good couple weeks (we didn't meet on president's day) and had job leads that we didn't have at the last meeting.  It seems to be hiring is starting to loosen up a bit.  Everything is still moving slooooow though once a company decides to hire.  Still, there is movement.
> 
> Good luck with your search!



That's great news in your group and yet another sign of an improving economy - Good luck in your search too 



stopher1 said:


> Thanks - it might prove to be nothing... but it certainly wasn't a thrilling call to take.  Not the usual jovial sound to it.  They pared the work force down by 15 people in 2006, and then again in 2008 we pared down from 4 regions to 3 ... who knows, maybe they'll be paring down again.  The more I think about it though, the more I'm ready for whatever.  I've been wanting to make a change in some manner, so perhaps it will help spur that on for me!



Great approach - ride the wave, wherever it takes you  Hoping all went well this morning for you Chris!



eliza61 said:


> Let's look at some video tape from my world.
> 
> Widowed father who insist on filling me in on his hanky panky escapades at 88.   I've got mental images in my head that could be considered torture under the Geneva Convention
> Inlaws who hate each other with nuclear capability.
> 1 sister who insist on saying she wants to go on vacation with us but can't commit to a trip to walmart
> DSIL who insisted on wearing 3 inch heels to the theme parks.



Oh no - Videos! <<run away, run away!>>

Seriously, a couple of your items above are some of the many reasons I'm glad I'm divorced and no longer have much to do with the 'other side'. Still laughing at the 88 y/o dad's shenanigans 



eliza61 said:


> Hugs to you Twinklebug.  Interestingly enough, I work for Dupont in Delaware and we are a major supplier for HP so I'm sure we'll get some interesting news.



I'm betting most of our layoffs were focused on the EDS acquisition side of the business - you might not hear or feel any repercussions. I read some 6,000 US employees were cut yesterday and another 3,000 world wide. It's not good, but what irks me about this is how they're focused on reducing American employees above all others. It's just so much more expensive to keep US employees that we're the 1st to go.



Muushka said:


> I am sorry twinklebug.  I hope your situation is short lived.



Aww - thanks Muushka. All those hugs yesterday from my coworkers were the only thing that bothered me all day & not until my boss insisted on a second and final one. 



horselover said:


> Welcome to the unemployed in MA club!  Not a club you wanted to join I'm sure.  I'm so sorry to hear your news, but you have a great attitude about it.  DH has said over & over that looking for a job is a full time job.  Sending lots of good wishes & pixie dust your way for a new position soon & for your trip to still be on.



Not a club I wanted to join for sure, but do we at least have cool jackets? hats? A pencil with a chewed eraser? 

I've made one contact today & the Resume is updated but am sure it's a mess, putting it aside and will re-read it tonight in a different mind frame. 



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Prayers and pixie dust for you to find something soon that works well for you and that you can keep the summer trip!



Thank you Dory  We all need to keep a clear set of goals - and in my book vacation is one of them.


----------



## Granny

My thoughts and prayers to all Groupies going through unsettled job situations and unemployment.  Many of you know that I have been out of work since the end of 2009.  My situation is different as I hope to retire later this year.

While it is a trite phrase, it really is true that all our issues are manageable if our health and the health of our loved ones is good.  So don't feel bad about celebrating the many good things of life just because so many are having a rough time.  I think I speak for all of us that we are happy to share in others celebrations no matter what our personal situations are.    

May God bless every one of you and your familes.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Well, bad news from the home front - I was RIF'd today. The company (I can say it now: HP) announced it's earnings for the 1st quarter yesterday and they were less than stellar. Their response? Cut good hardworking people to make the profits look better and so when they sell our division (ExcellerateHRO) they can get more money. I'm not angry - nor depressed, I've been through this before and it's just another wave to ride. I do feel awful for the good folk left behind who are already overwhelmed with work as now my projects will be tossed at them & they're pretty intense. My new full time job: to find a full time job.  I refuse to sit idle and let myself go into a funk... but can't say the Disboards won't be a distraction
> 
> My summer trip in 5 months with the kids is still on for now... I'll reassess the trip weekly. I pray to have a new job soon. Anyone looking for a programmer in MA?



So sorry to hear this.  Lots of moose dust coming your way.  I hope you can find something soon.


stopher1 said:


> Sorry to hear that twinklebug.  It's been a while for me, but I've been there too.  Same kind of situation you mentioned too.   I'm actually getting a bit stressed about tomorrow myself.  My boss called me today to tell me that he's coming in to town suddenly and wants to meet with me.  No other explanation.    I haven't had something like that happen since years ago when I was one of 100+ to be let go for that other company I worked for...     I'm hoping it's not the same kind of news you got twinklebug



  Hope everything is okay!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Finally at double digits for our trip!!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Well that is just a little bit of sunshine on this gloomy, rainy day!  Thanks Kat!  2 hour school opening delay for me this morning because the weather is so horrid.  That just means I have to wait 2 hrs. more before I get to stand out in the rain.  Woo hoo!      It's not supposed to stop raining/snowing here until Sun.       15 more days, 15 more days.....



We're having yuck weather also.  A surprise 10 inches of snow two days ago that has almost melted due to the rain last night.  Now we may get one day of sun before another foot of snow on Fri/Sat.  I'm starting to think about moving to AZ!  

I have a little more than 15 days before I can have a slushie though!  Can I convince you to have one for me?!  



twinklebug said:


> Sorry to copy the pic yet again here but ~~Mmmm~~ that's a good dose of vitamin C right there  Wishing I had tried it now. I can't wait for summer!



Oh yes twinklebug!  A daily dose of vitamin C next trip!


----------



## Muushka

We are expecting some "wintry weather precipitation" tonight.  
They have to say that.  
Otherwise the NC residents would freak.

Just sitting here, tapping my fingers on the table waiting for Stopher to check in.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Oh man, fingers crossed that it is not what you think it might be.  I hope tonight is restful and peaceful for you.





Muushka said:


> Good attitude.  If you are up to it, let us know how it goes.





Inkmahm said:


> Uh oh.  Hopefully it isn't a layoff.  My guess is that if it WAS a layoff, your boss wouldn't announce he was coming. The first you'd see him would be when you were called in to meet with him and someone from HR.





Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi & I offer our prayers for all in this economy; those unemployed, under employed, and those over employed picking up the extra work left by those now unemployed.





Granny said:


> My thoughts and prayers to all Groupies going through unsettled job situations and unemployment.  Many of you know that I have been out of work since the end of 2009.  My situation is different as I hope to retire later this year.
> 
> While it is a trite phrase, it really is true that all our issues are manageable if our health and the health of our loved ones is good.  So don't feel bad about celebrating the many good things of life just because so many are having a rough time.  I think I speak for all of us that we are happy to share in others celebrations no matter what our personal situations are.
> 
> May God bless every one of you and your familes.





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hope everything is okay!



Thanks all (I think I caught all that apply...if not and I missed one, I'm sorry)

So - it didn't turn as badly as I thought...for me.  Unfortunately it is true however that there will be lives turned upside down in the next few days.  At this point it's not me though, so I can at least say thank heaven for that.  As I thought and mentioned last night on the previous page what might happen is happening - the company will be shuttering a regional office at the end of the week, and the 3 team members based there will be out of a job.  I have been informed that there will be a variety of issues to work through and slack to be picked up in an on-going manner.  So, once again, for the third time with this company, I'll be overemployed.  Deep heavy sigh though for the time being.  Thanks again for the sentiments - I appreciate them.


----------



## Muushka

Well that's great news.  Overemployed.  I guess that is better than the other!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

stopher1 said:


> Thanks all (I think I caught all that apply...if not and I missed one, I'm sorry)
> 
> So - it didn't turn as badly as I thought...for me.  Unfortunately it is true however that there will be lives turned upside down in the next few days.  At this point it's not me though, so I can at least say thank heaven for that.  As I thought and mentioned last night on the previous page what might happen is happening - the company will be shuttering a regional office at the end of the week, and the 3 team members based there will be out of a job.  I have been informed that there will be a variety of issues to work through and slack to be picked up in an on-going manner.  So, once again, for the third time with this company, I'll be overemployed.  Deep heavy sigh though for the time being.  Thanks again for the sentiments - I appreciate them.



Thanks for sharing the results.  I agree with Muushka that it is, I suppose, better than the alternative.


----------



## tea pot

Cold, rainy, and damp here  
 I'm disappointed I would rather snow than this... It's so depressing I don't know how peopled live in Seattle

Well I was going to share some "family fun" of my own but this is way better



eliza61 said:


> I think that's why God made them family, the big guy knew we would run screaming in the other direction as fast as humanely possible otherwise.
> 
> Let's look at some video tape from my world.
> 
> Widowed father who insist on filling me in on his hanky panky escapades at 88.   I've got mental images in my head that could be considered torture under the Geneva Convention
> Inlaws who hate each other with nuclear capability.
> 1 sister who insist on saying she wants to go on vacation with us but can't commit to a trip to walmart
> DSIL who insisted on wearing 3 inch heels to the theme parks.





stopher1 said:


> Oh man eliza these are hysterical.  That first one, is very much like I experienced a couple of years ago with my 93 year old grandmother.  I was visiting her at the home she lives in, and she wouldn't stop telling me about her boyfriend, and how he wants to do more than just hold her hand when they sit on the bench out in the yard.  The woman was married to my natural grandfather for 38 years, then after he died, was married to my step-grandpa for 26 years before he died - and yes, now she's got a boyfriend...and had to tell me all about it.  TMI!!!
> 
> Oh and the sister who can't commit to going to WM - that's my brother 100%.



Take Heart... I worked in geriatrics for 18 yrs+      Now I can tell you some things never die.


----------



## tea pot

Prayers and Pixie Dust to all on the job hunt
and for the over-employed left behind. 

These are difficult times I wish there was something more we could do to help.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Thanks to everyone for the good wishes for my better half.




Inkmahm said:


> I wish I had a positive story to add, but maybe things have improved a lot since 2001.  That was the year my mom fell in the handicap parking lot at MGM after we saw Fantasmic and we were leaving the park with everyone else.  She tripped over one of those cement barriers at the front of the parking spot in the parking spot next to our car.  There was no car there and the barrier  lined up perfectly with the back door of my car.
> 
> The EMTs came and looked at mom's sore shoulder, asking her if she was alright.  She said no.  The EMTS thought she was fine and left.
> 
> My mom has had many surgeries in her life and has a pretty high pain tolerance. When the EMTS left and I asked her if she really was alright, she said no, it really really hurt.   We drove her to Celebration emergency room, which as really hopping that night.  As soon as she walked in the person at the desk got someone who looked at my mom and said she had a dislocated shoulder.
> 
> Mom sat there for hours, in pain, waiting for a doctor to come look at her shoulder.  I sat in the waiting room with my 4 year old niece until about 2 am and then finally went back to the WL to sleep.  We went back the next morning to pick up my dad. Mom had to go into surgery later that day to have her shoulder put back into place.
> 
> We lost the last day of our vacation.  Disney sent me a balllon and a chocolate Mickey mouse sucker since it was my birthday, but that was it.  I'd called to let them know we might not be able to leave the next morning depending on mom's release from the hospital.
> 
> When we got home, we contacted Disney about paying the medical bills for my mom.  We believed the parking lot for the handicap section was not safe the way it was set up and that more people would be hurt.  Eventually, Disney did pay the medical bills and also a couple thousand $ extra to reimburse part of the cost of the room we had at the WL.  It was NOT easy to get Disney to cooperate.
> 
> I was not at all impressed with the EMTs and the ER at the Celebration hosptial just seemed overwhelmed the night we ere there.  Mom suffered greatly.



Wow. That is terrible. I think the EMT's might have needed some of their friends to come get them had they treated my family in such an unprofessional manner. 



twinklebug said:


> Mmmmm... nevermind the zebra domes you teasers...
> 
> I'm all there with you on the Grand Marnier Orange Slushies Muushka, although admittedly I've never had one of these either... I'd better not be allergic to them too!
> 
> Well, bad news from the home front - I was RIF'd today. The company (I can say it now: HP) announced it's earnings for the 1st quarter yesterday and they were less than stellar. Their response? Cut good hardworking people to make the profits look better and so when they sell our division (ExcellerateHRO) they can get more money. I'm not angry - nor depressed, I've been through this before and it's just another wave to ride. I do feel awful for the good folk left behind who are already overwhelmed with work as now my projects will be tossed at them & they're pretty intense. My new full time job: to find a full time job.  I refuse to sit idle and let myself go into a funk... but can't say the Disboards won't be a distraction
> 
> My summer trip in 5 months with the kids is still on for now... I'll reassess the trip weekly. I pray to have a new job soon. Anyone looking for a programmer in MA?



Twinkle - Sorry to hear about your job. Hope something comes along for you soon.

Stopher-  Glad things worked out for you.

OT- Anyone watching the USA hockey game? What a game.


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> Not a club I wanted to join for sure, but do we at least have cool jackets? hats? A pencil with a chewed eraser?
> 
> I've made one contact today & the Resume is updated but am sure it's a mess, putting it aside and will re-read it tonight in a different mind frame.



DH said the only thing the club has to offer is more grey hair.  Sorry!  If you need any help with job sites or local info. shoot me a PM.  I'm sure DH would be glad to share any info he has.  Different field from yours, but still could be helpful.



Granny said:


> My thoughts and prayers to all Groupies going through unsettled job situations and unemployment.  Many of you know that I have been out of work since the end of 2009.  My situation is different as I hope to retire later this year.
> 
> While it is a trite phrase, it really is true that all our issues are manageable if our health and the health of our loved ones is good.  So don't feel bad about celebrating the many good things of life just because so many are having a rough time.  I think I speak for all of us that we are happy to share in others celebrations no matter what our personal situations are.
> 
> May God bless every one of you and your familes.



Well said Granny!  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I have a little more than 15 days before I can have a slushie though!  Can I convince you to have one for me?!



'Aye I could do that!  Movie quote!   Anyone, anyone??



stopher1 said:


> Thanks all (I think I caught all that apply...if not and I missed one, I'm sorry)
> 
> So - it didn't turn as badly as I thought...for me.  Unfortunately it is true however that there will be lives turned upside down in the next few days.  At this point it's not me though, so I can at least say thank heaven for that.  As I thought and mentioned last night on the previous page what might happen is happening - the company will be shuttering a regional office at the end of the week, and the 3 team members based there will be out of a job.  I have been informed that there will be a variety of issues to work through and slack to be picked up in an on-going manner.  So, once again, for the third time with this company, I'll be overemployed.  Deep heavy sigh though for the time being.  Thanks again for the sentiments - I appreciate them.



So glad to hear it wasn't you, but sorry for those that will be getting some bad news.  As others have said overemployed is better than unemployed in these times.


----------



## blossomz

Wishing all on the look for jobs lots of pixie dust.  

We too are expecting a very nasty blizzard.  At the moment we have 3 days to make up..which I think means we teach until the 9th of June.  That is a Wed.  We leave for the world the very next Sunday on the 13th!!  I am hoping that they won't give me a hard time missing school!  Flights!  DVC ressies!!!  Family joining us!!!  YIKES!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all

I have been working out of town, so been reading the last 5 pages and catching up.  Reading all the tough things folks are going through, be it health concerns, job loss, etc. then seeing the responses from well wishers makes me all the more proud to call myself a groupie.  You guys are the best, hands down!

And I too pray that the folks who are experiencing the tough times, that all will improve very soon.  God Bless you all


----------



## Inkmahm

stopher1 said:


> Thanks all (I think I caught all that apply...if not and I missed one, I'm sorry)
> 
> So - it didn't turn as badly as I thought...for me.  Unfortunately it is true however that there will be lives turned upside down in the next few days.  At this point it's not me though, so I can at least say thank heaven for that.  As I thought and mentioned last night on the previous page what might happen is happening - the company will be shuttering a regional office at the end of the week, and the 3 team members based there will be out of a job.  I have been informed that there will be a variety of issues to work through and slack to be picked up in an on-going manner.  So, once again, for the third time with this company, I'll be overemployed.  Deep heavy sigh though for the time being.  Thanks again for the sentiments - I appreciate them.



Overemployed is likely better than being unemployed, but it sure can be rough.    If you've done this twice before, you know what is ahead of you.  I think that may actually make it worse...

Good luck and hang in there!


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> Overemployed is likely better than being unemployed, but it sure can be rough.    If you've done this twice before, you know what is ahead of you.  I think that may actually make it worse...
> 
> Good luck and hang in there!



I won't argue with you on the fact that I'm still employed and will still have  the paycheck coming in vs. no longer receiving one.... but yes, I do know what's ahead, and it won't be pretty for a while - a long while.  The first time took about 6-8 months to finally even out again and the 'extra" work to be reallocated amongst the team.  The 2nd time wasn't as long "only" taking 4-6 months.  Hopefully this one will be less at 2-4 - but I won't hold my breath!   Oh well.  That just means I will enjoy those precious times OFF that much more.  

I was, for a brief moment or two this morning, wishing it would be me, but then reality hit.  BUT - I did verify that no matter what, this won't affect my days off in 2 weeks so we can still be at the Lodge... that brought a great big  to my face today, even if the rest of it didn't so much.


----------



## twokats

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> I opened a can of worms of horror stories!
> 
> I think we will be glad we bring them.  I am thankful they are healthy enough to travel and pray that continues.



I am so glad we took Mom with us on our trip last May/June.  Especially since she has had such a bad ending of last year and start of this year.  We are praying very hard that she will be well enough to go on a cruise again in December.  Have to have something to look forward to! 

We are trying to keep the trip in July with the kids and grandkids, but my DDIL got laid off last September and is now facing a small surgery and my DS might have his guard duty during that time, so I am waiting to see if it is a go or if I will have to cancel.  Life always seems to get in the way of vacations!!



twinklebug said:


> Well, bad news from the home front - I was RIF'd today. . My new full time job: to find a full time job.  I refuse to sit idle and let myself go into a funk... but can't say the Disboards won't be a distraction



Hope your new full time job to find a full time job is very successful.  So far (knock on wood) the jobs that I have left were my decision, not the company, and it has always led me to a new road in life that was worth the ride.   Pixie dust  and lots of prayers for you and all the others that are looking. 



jimmytammy said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have been working out of town, so been reading the last 5 pages and catching up.  Reading all the tough things folks are going through, be it health concerns, job loss, etc. then seeing the responses from well wishers makes me all the more proud to call myself a groupie.  You guys are the best, hands down!



I have not been out of town like JT, but life has been crazy here in Texas.  JT's sentiments match my own and I am proud to be included in this group also. 



stopher1 said:


> I won't argue with you on the fact that I'm still employed .....



Glad your news came out good.  Enjoy your trip and have a great time.


----------



## MiaSRN62

So sorry *Twinklebug*.  Big HUGS to you. You have such a good attitude.  Hope something works out very soon for you. 

And *Stopher1*...glad the visit from the boss wasn't bad news !

Maria


----------



## Dizny Dad

stopher1 said:


> . . . . . . . no matter what, this won't affect my days off in 2 weeks so we can still be at the Lodge... that brought a great big  to my face today, even if the rest of it didn't so much.



One of the best statements I've read here on this thread in a long time!  

It sums up why we are all "groupies"; our unifying vision!.  Looking forward to The Lodge makes it easier to glide through all sorts of things.


----------



## Granny

DisneyNutzy said:


> OT- Anyone watching the USA hockey game? What a game.



That was too much of a nail biter...supposed to be a relatively easy game!  Finland will be tough.  I guess they're still looking for revenge for 1980! 




horselover said:


> 'Aye I could do that!  Movie quote!   Anyone, anyone??



This seems to have gotten lost in the mix here.  I don't really know the answer, but I'll guess Pirates of the Caribbean?? 



jimmytammy said:


> And I too pray that the folks who are experiencing the tough times, that all will improve very soon.  God Bless you all



Welcome back Jimmy.  And well said.


----------



## horselover

horselover said:


> 'Aye I could do that!  Movie quote!   Anyone, anyone??





Granny said:


> This seems to have gotten lost in the mix here.  I don't really know the answer, but I'll guess Pirates of the Caribbean??



No not Pirates, but good guess.  I'll give the rest of the quote & see if anyone knows.  I've seen the movie so many times I can practically recite it.  Maybe I'm the only fan here?

"Never thought I'd die fighting side by side with an elf."
"How about side by side with a friend?"
"'Aye, I could do that."


----------



## DisneyNutzy

horselover said:


> No not Pirates, but good guess.  I'll give the rest of the quote & see if anyone knows.  I've seen the movie so many times I can practically recite it.  Maybe I'm the only fan here?
> 
> "Never thought I'd die fighting side by side with an elf."
> "How about side by side with a friend?"
> "'Aye, I could do that."



Hi HL - I am not a big fan but the wife is so I do remember that scene. Lord of the Rings. Not sure which one.


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi HL - I am not a big fan but the wife is so I do remember that scene. Lord of the Rings. Not sure which one.



Yup, LOTR.  I guessed wrong on which movie, looked it up, yup, I was wrong.

Good quote, we love movie quotes in this house!


----------



## wildernessDad

Glad you did not personally get hit with a cut, stopher1.  I hope that all of my fellow groupies who are looking for work will find a great job soon.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi HL - I am not a big fan but the wife is so I do remember that scene. Lord of the Rings. Not sure which one.



Ah - Return of the King, wasn't it?  Love those movies!!  I had been thinking it was Pirates too.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ah - Return of the King, wasn't it?  Love those movies!!  I had been thinking it was Pirates too.



 Good job!


----------



## horselover

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi HL - I am not a big fan but the wife is so I do remember that scene. Lord of the Rings. Not sure which one.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ah - Return of the King, wasn't it?  Love those movies!!  I had been thinking it was Pirates too.



Yes & yes!  Excellent team work groupies!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

stopher1 said:


> Thanks all (I think I caught all that apply...if not and I missed one, I'm sorry)
> 
> So - it didn't turn as badly as I thought...for me.  Unfortunately it is true however that there will be lives turned upside down in the next few days.  At this point it's not me though, so I can at least say thank heaven for that.  As I thought and mentioned last night on the previous page what might happen is happening - the company will be shuttering a regional office at the end of the week, and the 3 team members based there will be out of a job.  I have been informed that there will be a variety of issues to work through and slack to be picked up in an on-going manner.  So, once again, for the third time with this company, I'll be overemployed.  Deep heavy sigh though for the time being.  Thanks again for the sentiments - I appreciate them.


Glad to hear that you still have your job and I hope the transistion goes well for you.  Too bad about the other people having to lose their jobs though.


horselover said:


> No not Pirates, but good guess.  I'll give the rest of the quote & see if anyone knows.  I've seen the movie so many times I can practically recite it.  Maybe I'm the only fan here?
> 
> "Never thought I'd die fighting side by side with an elf."
> "How about side by side with a friend?"
> "'Aye, I could do that."



Love these movies!  My DD loves them too being an Orlando Bloom fan!

Haven't talked to the parents in Pa. yet today.  How much snow has everyone gotten so far?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Yes & yes!  Excellent team work groupies!



High Five DisneyNutzy!


----------



## tea pot

stopher1 said:


> - I did verify that no matter what, this won't affect my days off in 2 weeks so we can still be at the Lodge... that brought a great big  to my face today, even if the rest of it didn't so much.





Dizny Dad said:


> One of the best statements I've read here on this thread in a long time!
> 
> It sums up why we are all "groupies"; our unifying vision!.  Looking forward to The Lodge makes it easier to glide through all sorts of things.



   A big  *Ditto  * here
 Groupies through and through 

How are all you guys doing in this last snow storm?
Boy Boston really dodged a bullet for the 2nd time this year.
DH is working from  Home today.   Last night he left with the mass flight from the city (NYC) with the "Get out of Dodge" Crowd

Pixie Dust to all of you...... stay Warm and Safe


----------



## eliza61

]





tea pot said:


> How are all you guys doing in this last snow storm?
> Boy Boston really dodged a bullet for the 2nd time this year.
> DH is working from  Home today.   Last night he left with the mass flight from the city (NYC) with the "Get out of Dodge" Crowd
> 
> Pixie Dust to all of you...... stay Warm and Safe



6 more inches in Philly but I did see a strange thing in the sky a few minutes ago.





Almost forgot what it was.


----------



## LadySiren

JimmyTammy, just noticed you're from my neck of the woods and thought I'd say hi. I would've sent a PM but I just joined today. Already, I'm butting in and being nosy.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

LadySiren said:


> JimmyTammy, just noticed you're from my neck of the woods and thought I'd say hi. I would've sent a PM but I just joined today. Already, I'm butting in and being nosy.


----------



## eliza61

LadySiren said:


> JimmyTammy, just noticed you're from my neck of the woods and thought I'd say hi. I would've sent a PM but I just joined today. Already, I'm butting in and being nosy.



Nope, you've got it all wrong.  Now if you were a perfect stranger you would be nosy and butting in, but once you become a groupie you are a friend who is simply concerned and friendly.  Biggggg difference. 






Drop in any time.


----------



## jimmytammy

LadySiren said:


> JimmyTammy, just noticed you're from my neck of the woods and thought I'd say hi. I would've sent a PM but I just joined today. Already, I'm butting in and being nosy.



Welcome to our little(well not so little anymore)band of brotherhood known as the Groupies.  You are definitely in a friendly place, for sure!  And what part of the neck of woods are you from?


----------



## blossomz

Welcome home to our newest groupie!  You'll love relaxin' here!


----------



## DiznyDi

*LadySiren*
I'm pleased to make your acquaintance! Please feel free to come and join us anytime! If you'd like a Groupie thingy in your siggie, our momma moose, Muushka has step by step instructions on page 1 of the thread. 

Weather from Ohio: We didn't get hit too badly this last go-around.  Just enough to have to plow the drive.....again. 
DS is on Oahu where they are gearing up for the tsunami. Coastal towns are being evacuated.  He has stayed in touch and is safe.

*teapot* glad to know DH is home this week-end. NY really got pounded, again!

*Stopher* and *Horselover*; I believe you're next on the list! Are we into single digits yet?

All Groupies: Muushka's birthday is March 1. Shall we plan a party?


----------



## LadySiren

Thank you all for the warm welcome - I can't believe itook me so long to find these boards! 

We're actually right next door to you in Snow Camp. Originally though, I'm from Hawaii and the San Francisco area. I'm hoping my family is doing okay - I didn't get a chance to call them today.

Anyway,  VWL looks like the place for us. Now,  if I can just convince DH we need to buy DVC, LOL. He still isn't thrilled that I own an HGVC timeshare, hehehe.


----------



## stopher1

DiznyDi said:


> Stopher[/B] and *Horselover*; I believe you're next on the list! Are we into single digits yet?
> 
> All Groupies: Muushka's birthday is March 1. Shall we plan a party?



Not single digits just yet for me - but sure getting close!  We're at 11.

Ahh - I'd love to be part of a party for Muushka!     a wee bit early Barb. 





LadySiren said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome - I can't believe itook me so long to find these boards!
> 
> We're actually right next door to you in Snow Camp. Originally though, I'm from Hawaii and the San Francisco area. I'm hoping my family is doing okay - I didn't get a chance to call them today.



Here's hoping your family is okay LadySiren.  My brother lives on Oahu, and I heard from my mom earlier that he evacuated when told too, and everything was okay at that point.  The news right now is saying things are okay there, but you never truly feel right til you talk to them yourselves sometimes.    My dad lives in San Francisco, and I grew up in CA.  Here's another  from me!


----------



## horselover

LadySiren said:


> JimmyTammy, just noticed you're from my neck of the woods and thought I'd say hi. I would've sent a PM but I just joined today. Already, I'm butting in and being nosy.



Welcome to the friendliest thread (at least I think so) on the DIS LadySiren!   Pull up a log & stay awhile!      



DiznyDi said:


> *Stopher* and *Horselover*; I believe you're next on the list! Are we into single digits yet?
> 
> All Groupies: Muushka's birthday is March 1. Shall we plan a party?



Not quite single digits yet.  12 days, well more like 11 now since today is practically over.      Woo hoo!  I'm in super planning mode right now.  Pulled out my spring/summer clothes today & did some ironing.  My least favorite thing to do in the entire world, but somehow when it's for a trip to WDW it doesn't seem so bad.  

Party for Barb!  Woo hoo!


----------



## jimmytammy

LadySiren said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome - I can't believe itook me so long to find these boards!
> 
> We're actually right next door to you in Snow Camp. Originally though, I'm from Hawaii and the San Francisco area. I'm hoping my family is doing okay - I didn't get a chance to call them today.
> 
> Anyway,  VWL looks like the place for us. Now,  if I can just convince DH we need to buy DVC, LOL. He still isn't thrilled that I own an HGVC timeshare, hehehe.



We are over closer to the Elon area, just on the other side of the bridge near Target.

I hope you can convince your DH to get some of those VWL pts.  It really is a great place to call "home"


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> I hope you can convince your DH to get some of those VWL pts.  It really is a great place to call "home"



I'm hoping this upcoming getaway will convince DW that we ought to add some VWL pts into our portfolio.  I'm not holding my breath, but it sure would be nice.  Somehow she is under the impression that having 3 11 month priorities are enough.... hmmm, I'm disagreeing here,   but we'll see.  As she herself said when we got home from WDW in January, the Lodge is now here all-time favorite WDW destination - followed by AKV and THV.  Home resort priority for 2 out of the 3... and giving up VGC is not an option either since we go out there each year too... of course laying out that kind of cash right now after just dodging a bullet, if you will, is probably not the best choice in the world either.  But I can dream...


----------



## MiaSRN62

> How are all you guys doing in this last snow storm?


I'm snow weary for sure....I'm in a suburb north of Philly and we somehow got caught in some snow vortex and got about another FOOT !  and they say they're tracking something for Wed ???   I'm so sick of this........


And I vote we do throw a party for Muushka !!!  Cake, balloons, Dole Whips ! The works ! 

Maria


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> And I vote we do throw a party for Muushka !!!  Cake, balloons, Dole Whips ! The works !
> 
> Maria


Sounds good to me!   Happy Birthday, Muushka!


----------



## blossomz

Count me in!!  Happy Birthday Muushka!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Awwww.  A party!  For me .  You Groupies are the best.  Thank you!

Forgot to say, I love Dole whips!


----------



## DaveH

Happy Birthday Muushka!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka - Have a great birthday month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

MUUSHKA !  Happy Birthday !













Maria


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Muushka!!!  *


----------



## Dizny Dad

HAPPT BIRTHDAY MUUSHKA 

This WHIP is for you!


----------



## Dizny Dad

KAT4DISNEY - 3:09 Am -


----------



## eliza61

Moose mom's birthday. 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSHKA!!  Hope you have a disney day!*


----------



## wildernessDad

Dizny Dad said:


> KAT4DISNEY - 3:09 Am -



12:09 Nevada time, right?
Happy birthday, Muushka!


----------



## Muushka

* What a great way to wake up!!! 

Groupies are the best.   Thank you for the birthday wishes!! *


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSHKA!!!  HOPE YOU HAVE A MAGICAL DAY!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Muush!!*






Enjoy the Dole Whip!!


----------



## Muushka

Yummmm...Dole Whip    Thanks!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday, Muushka!*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Looks like a party for Muushka!  Granny I hope you brought enough dole whips for all of us.  

I brought birthday ears for the guest of honor. 






Hope you have are having a great day!


----------



## DVCGeek

Sorry I disappeared literally for months it seems, but life has been WAY crazy for me lately.  BUT, I do have some good news:

I just added on 36 points @ VWL today!  Talked to my guide around 3 PM and by 4:34 PM they were showing on DVCMember.com.    So, now I own 321 points total across 4 resorts.  I think the numbers are fun- my DVC membership stats are now a countdown:  4-3-2-1.  

Do I need to change from my "Groupie" Moose to something else, like an "Owner+Groupie" one, or is my current sig & it's picture set OK?


----------



## cheer4bison

Congratulations DVCGeek!!  Can't imagine anything more likely to warm your heart on a cold winter's day than an add-on at VWL.  You have excellent taste!  

And, happy birthday Muushka!


----------



## DVCGeek

Ohhh, and *Happy B-Day Muushka!!!*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DVCGeek said:


> Sorry I disappeared literally for months it seems, but life has been WAY crazy for me lately.  BUT, I do have some good news:
> 
> I just added on 36 points @ VWL today!  Talked to my guide around 3 PM and by 4:34 PM they were showing on DVCMember.com.    So, now I own 321 points total across 4 resorts.  I think the numbers are fun- my DVC membership stats are now a countdown:  4-3-2-1.
> 
> Do I need to change from my "Groupie" Moose to something else, like an "Owner+Groupie" one, or is my current sig & it's picture set OK?



 Congrats! And welcome back!


----------



## Granny

DVCGeek said:


> Sorry I disappeared literally for months it seems, but life has been WAY crazy for me lately.  BUT, I do have some good news:
> 
> I just added on 36 points @ VWL today!  Talked to my guide around 3 PM and by 4:34 PM they were showing on DVCMember.com.    So, now I own 321 points total across 4 resorts.  I think the numbers are fun- my DVC membership stats are now a countdown:  4-3-2-1.



Awesome!  Welcome back, and congrats on your add-on at VWL. 



> Do I need to change from my "Groupie" Moose to something else, like an "Owner+Groupie" one, or is my current sig & it's picture set OK?



The Groupie Moose icon works for VWL owners and non-owners alike.  It's what's in your heart, not what's on the paperwork, that makes one a Groupie.


----------



## twokats

Happy Birthday Muushka 

I also hope you have had a great day.


----------



## LadySiren

I wasn't able to get us into VWL.  I am a bit bummed since I really, REALLY wanted to stay there. On the upside, it gives me a reason to suggest a repeat trip once we've returned from this one, right?


----------



## horselover

Congratulations on your add-on DVCGeek!  


Forgot to give this to you this morning Muushka!  It was a little early after all!    After you finish your Dole Whip feel free to enjoy a Lapu Lapu!


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> Congratulations on your add-on DVCGeek!
> 
> 
> Forgot to give this to you this morning Muushka!  It was a little early after all!    After you finish your Dole Whip feel free to enjoy a Lapu Lapu!



OK, so I've just got to ask, what is a Lapu Lapu? Obviously something in a pineapple. Is it sweet?


Great news on your add-on DVCGeek   Congratulations!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dizny Dad said:


> KAT4DISNEY - 3:09 Am -





wildernessDad said:


> 12:09 Nevada time, right?
> Happy birthday, Muushka!



Yep - Pacific Standard time so not quite so bad Dizny Dad!  However.......I had to get up at 3:50am Pacific Standard time to make a 6 am flight!    Not so good either!!!!



DVCGeek said:


> Sorry I disappeared literally for months it seems, but life has been WAY crazy for me lately.  BUT, I do have some good news:
> 
> I just added on 36 points @ VWL today!  Talked to my guide around 3 PM and by 4:34 PM they were showing on DVCMember.com.    So, now I own 321 points total across 4 resorts.  I think the numbers are fun- my DVC membership stats are now a countdown:  4-3-2-1.
> 
> Do I need to change from my "Groupie" Moose to something else, like an "Owner+Groupie" one, or is my current sig & it's picture set OK?



Congrats DVCGeek!!  An excellent selection of resorts!!!



DiznyDi said:


> OK, so I've just got to ask, what is a Lapu Lapu? Obviously something in a pineapple. Is it sweet?



I want to know too!  Of course if it comes in a pineapple it must be good!!

Now I'm off to bed soon since I'm exhausted from my early start to the day.  Of course I ran into a program on the Discovery Channel where they are talking about the space shuttle mission that we watched the launch of last May.  Got to stay up just a little bit longer!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LadySiren said:


> I wasn't able to get us into VWL.  I am a bit bummed since I really, REALLY wanted to stay there. On the upside, it gives me a reason to suggest a repeat trip once we've returned from this one, right?



  So sorry to hear that LadySiren.  Did you waitlist?  I've found they have a pretty good chance of coming thru.  It wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> OK, so I've just got to ask, what is a Lapu Lapu? Obviously something in a pineapple. Is it sweet? . . . . . . . . .



*Lapu-Lapu *(1491  1542) was the datu of Mactan, an island in the Visayas in the Philippines, who is known as the first native of the archipelago to have resisted Spanish colonization. He is now regarded as the first Filipino hero.

Oh, I'm sorry dear, , , , work mode , , , I'm sure you meant the wonderful libation referred to by Horselover , , , , haven't I bought you one of those yet?  

We'll buy two in May!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> OK, so I've just got to ask, what is a Lapu Lapu? Obviously something in a pineapple. Is it sweet?





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I want to know too!  Of course if it comes in a pineapple it must be good!!





Dizny Dad said:


> *Lapu-Lapu *(1491  1542) was the datu of Mactan, an island in the Visayas in the Philippines, who is known as the first native of the archipelago to have resisted Spanish colonization. He is now regarded as the first Filipino hero.
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry dear, , , , work mode , , , I'm sure you meant the wonderful libation referred to by Horselover , , , , haven't I bought you one of those yet?
> 
> We'll buy two in May!



I was about to say you beat me to it Dizny Dad until I read your explanation!     Not exactly the same thing.  A Lapu Lapu is a seriously strong & yummy fruit juice/rum drink that they serve at the Poly.  One will do ya trust me!  Plus they are pretty pricey I think somewhere in the $13.00 range.  

It's single digit dance time!!!!   9 more days!!!


----------



## tea pot

*OH NO   I missed the party!!!!*

 *Happy Belated Birthday MUUSHKA  *


----------



## Muushka

*Boy, you Groupies sure know how to make a birthday girl be glad she was born!  
Thank you all for the birthday wishes.*

Great purchase *DVCGeek*!  Congrats 

*LadySiren*, keep positive thoughts.  The Moose will come through!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Muushka -I am so sorry to have missed the party and your birthday. 

A belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Welcome to the groupies Lady Siren.

Congrats on the add on DVCGeek.

Enjoy the single digit dance and your upcoming trips HL & Stopher!

NO MORE SNOW PLEASE!!!


----------



## stopher1

DisneyNutzy said:


> Enjoy the single digit dance and your upcoming trips HL & Stopher!



Thanks.  8 days - Can't wait!


----------



## LadySiren

Huh. Can you do that with an HGVC/RCI exchange? I've never heard of being able to waitlist before.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> So sorry to hear that LadySiren.  Did you waitlist?  I've found they have a pretty good chance of coming thru.  It wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Humphrey53209

Hello-

First trip to VWL in 9 days and i wanted to ask the experts if the have an Ipod player like they do at BWV. Thanks for any help.

Regards,
Humphrey53209


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . . .It's single digit dance time!!!!   9 more days!!!



How cool!  

Both you and Anniversary Guy need the break and the soothing results of the Lapu Lapu!  Have fun. 

Wishing that we were there . . . . . . .


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> How cool!
> 
> Both you and Anniversary Guy need the break and the soothing results of the Lapu Lapu!  Have fun.
> 
> Wishing that we were there . . . . . . .



Thanks DiznyDad but no Anniversary Guy this trip.  He's Disney'd out.  Can you believe it?!!        It's just me & DS9 this trip.  DH & I talked last year about me taking each of the boys alone as their b-day gift.   He was fine with that so good news for me!       I'm really looking forward to spending some quality alone time with each of them.  DS11 chose for his trip to be in Oct. because he wants to do MNSSHP.  I'm a little worried he won't get his trip because of DH's job situation, but there's still plenty of time before then.   DS9 chose March because it was closer to his b-day (4/3).  So we'll be celebrating my b-day & his while we're there next week.  A little early but what the heck.  We needed to work around the school schedule for days off.  Luckily for me both DS & I have days off next Friday.  Different towns, but same days off.


----------



## blossomz

Lucky you Horselover!  I'm jealous!!


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> A Lapu Lapu is a seriously strong & yummy fruit juice/rum drink that they serve at the Poly.  One will do ya trust me!  Plus they are pretty pricey I think somewhere in the $13.00 range.



I think I'm going to have to get one of those when we're back at WDW in two weeks or so.  I could use one today.   It's been a depressing job search day, only bad news.  It's odd because the one job I found out today I am not likely to get isn't one I was sure I wanted anyway.  Still, the idea that they probably don't want me is a bit depressing.  This is the one I interviewed for almost 3 weeks ago.  A couple other potential jobs have dropped by the wayside since then, too,  and a few more I can't  even get to call me back.  

While I am enjoying my time off as an unemployed person, I think the rejection is going to get old.  It isn't something I'm used to. I was starting to think it wouldn't take that long to find something I want to do but today, I'm feeling like a new job is easily months and months in the future.  

Yup, I need one of those Lapu Lapu drink thingies.  Or a Dole Whip!


----------



## DiznyDi

Inkmahm as you continue your job search. Come here for support. We care.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

LadySiren said:


> Huh. Can you do that with an HGVC/RCI exchange? I've never heard of being able to waitlist before.



Sorry - didn't realize it was an exchange so no, I don't think you can waitlist.


----------



## DVCGeek

Inkmahm said:


> Yup, I need one of those Lapu Lapu drink thingies.  Or a Dole Whip!



  There's ALWAYS room for Dole Whip!  I had an Adeventureland PhotoPass photographer take DW & my picture right after we got some on our last trip, just to be different!  I wonder when that Photo CD will arrive...

Seriously though, good luck with the job search.  DW & I have been on employment roller-coasters at various times in our lives they ain't fun!  

On another note, thanks everyone for all the well wishes on the add-on!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . .  He's Disney'd out. . . .     . . . . . . .



Disney'd out . . .Disney'd out . . . can that happen?  It must be something else!  Check his temperature.  Look for a strange rash.  Get him a Lapu Lapu.  Something like that can affect the whole family.  

I hope it isn't contageous!  

(I looked in Wikipedia - no entry under such a thing)


----------



## Muushka

Humphrey53209 said:


> Hello-
> 
> First trip to VWL in 9 days and i wanted to ask the experts if the have an Ipod player like they do at BWV. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Regards,
> Humphrey53209



*Welcome Humphrey!  Are you by any chance related to.......nah, couldn't be *

If I remember correctly, yes, they do have an iPod player thingy in the bedroom.  Not sure about the studios.  Maybe another will come along and help out.

So, first trip to VWL.  Whoohoo!!  Future Groupie!!!  Come back and let us know how much you love the place!


----------



## horselover

Inkmahm said:


> I think I'm going to have to get one of those when we're back at WDW in two weeks or so.  I could use one today.   It's been a depressing job search day, only bad news.  It's odd because the one job I found out today I am not likely to get isn't one I was sure I wanted anyway.  Still, the idea that they probably don't want me is a bit depressing.  This is the one I interviewed for almost 3 weeks ago.  A couple other potential jobs have dropped by the wayside since then, too,  and a few more I can't  even get to call me back.
> 
> While I am enjoying my time off as an unemployed person, I think the rejection is going to get old.  It isn't something I'm used to. I was starting to think it wouldn't take that long to find something I want to do but today, I'm feeling like a new job is easily months and months in the future.
> 
> Yup, I need one of those Lapu Lapu drink thingies.  Or a Dole Whip!



Hang in there Inkmahm.       It is tough out there unfortunately.  DH feels the same way.  He's never been this long without at least a temporary assignment.  It does tend to wear you down.  The right job for you will come along.  

A trip to Disney is just what you need to lift your spirits.  Go have that Dole Whip & a Lapu Lapu.  Do our dates overlap?  Maybe I'll meet you there & we can have a Lapu Lapu together!    



Dizny Dad said:


> Disney'd out . . .Disney'd out . . . can that happen?  It must be something else!  Check his temperature.  Look for a strange rash.  Get him a Lapu Lapu.  Something like that can affect the whole family.
> 
> I hope it isn't contageous!
> 
> (I looked in Wikipedia - no entry under such a thing)



No worries there.  The rest of us are fine.  Actually he just said to me last night he wishes now he was going!  DS's & my excitement is contagious I guess or he's just bored because he's been home too long.


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> Hang in there Inkmahm.       It is tough out there unfortunately.  DH feels the same way.  He's never been this long without at least a temporary assignment.  It does tend to wear you down.  The right job for you will come along.
> 
> A trip to Disney is just what you need to lift your spirits.  Go have that Dole Whip & a Lapu Lapu.  Do our dates overlap?  Maybe I'll meet you there & we can have a Lapu Lapu together!



I've had several headhunters ask if I'm interested in consulting work but I'm really not.  I want a permanent job at one company, that's what I am most comfortable with.  Now if I'm still doing this job hunt a year from now, then my ideas may change.

We don't get to WDW until the 18th so I'll miss you this trip.  I AM going to get at least one Dole Whip though!    And we all volunteered for the Disney give a day, get a day program so we'll have fast passes for the 6 of us in all four parks.  That should make being there too close to Easter a little bit easier.

Thanks for the good thoughts, everyone.  Today will be better.


----------



## LadySiren

No worries; it just means I'll have to convince DH to book the bounceback at VWL as soon as we return. 

Thank you though; I appreciate it. 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Sorry - didn't realize it was an exchange so no, I don't think you can waitlist.


----------



## Humphrey53209

Muushka said:


> *Welcome Humphrey!  Are you by any chance related to.......nah, couldn't be *
> 
> If I remember correctly, yes, they do have an iPod player thingy in the bedroom.  Not sure about the studios.  Maybe another will come along and help out.
> 
> So, first trip to VWL.  Whoohoo!!  Future Groupie!!!  Come back and let us know how much you love the place!



Thanks for the reply. I'm staying in a studio so hoping others will "chip" in. I'll rub his nose for you.

Regards,
Humphrey53209


----------



## CruznLexi

Hoping to get 3 nights in Oct. Oct 19-22 in a studio. Would be first stay here. My husband will become a US citizen in 2 weeks I would love for him to do the flag. What are his chances. Any other resorts do that?


----------



## Granny

CruznLexi said:


> Hoping to get 3 nights in Oct. Oct 19-22 in a studio. Would be first stay here. My husband will become a US citizen in 2 weeks I would love for him to do the flag. What are his chances. Any other resorts do that?



Best wishes for your reservation.  I'm not aware of any other resort that has a flag raising like WL.  Just to set your expectations, we've stayed there seven times now and have never had the opportunity to be the Flag Family.  I think the internet pretty much spoiled that "secret".  But there is no harm in asking...just go over to Guest Services at the end of the check-in counter and ask if there is a morning available while you're there.

If that doesn't work, I'd suggest the flag retreat at Magic Kingdom.  I believe it is at 5:00 p.m. every day on Main Street and has a Color Guard with the appropriate pomp for the occasion.  

And a hearty congratulations in advance for your husband.  That's going to be a wonderful day in a couple of weeks for both of you.


----------



## tea pot

*Hello Groupies *

Posting from Sunny, Cool, and Windy, St Pete Beach 
I'm enjoying walks on the beach and catching the sunsets.
Having a wonderful Mother/Daughter Time. We both needed this visit.
*Maria *is your daughter still at UCF?? This is what happens when your DD goes to College in a beautiful place they stay.
 DD teaches in a private school in Tampa. I'll be visiting her classroom tomorrow... should be lots of fun. 
This year she is teaching PreK last year she taught 3rd and 4th the year before.

OK Now back on task

*Maria* Love Love the Dancing with Moose graphics I'm sure *Muushka *did too

A Big Congratulations to *DVC Geek* *WELCOME HOME*

*Lady Siren*Woo Hoo New Groupie You will just Love our beloved Lodge.
Be sure to tell us all about your visit when you get back 


"_While I am enjoying my time off as an unemployed person, I think the rejection is going to get old.  It isn't something I'm used to." 
_ Quote from *Inkmahn*

Please You can't take this economy personally. It's not you. so I'm sending Prayers and Pixie Dust  and a Groupie Hug your way 
Have a Dole Whip for me and have the BEST MAGICAL TRIP HOME 





horselover said:


> Thanks DiznyDad but no Anniversary Guy this trip.  He's Disney'd out.  Can you believe it?!!





Dizny Dad said:


> Disney'd out . . .Disney'd out . . . can that happen?  It must be something else!  Check his temperature.  Look for a strange rash.  Get him a Lapu Lapu.  Something like that can affect the whole family.
> 
> I hope it isn't contageous!
> 
> (I looked in Wikipedia - no entry under such a thing)







horselover said:


> No worries there.  The rest of us are fine.  Actually he just said to me last night he wishes now he was going!  DS's & my excitement is contagious I guess or he's just bored because he's been home too long.



Thank Goodness Horselover! You guys had me worried.....


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Humphrey53209 said:


> Hello-
> 
> First trip to VWL in 9 days and i wanted to ask the experts if the have an Ipod player like they do at BWV. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Regards,
> Humphrey53209



I don't know the answer either.  Just wanted to welcome you & say I hope you have a wonderful trip! 

*CruznLexi* - Have never gotten to do the flag family, but hope you get to.  Good luck & Congrats to your husband! 

*teapot* - Have fun with your daughter! Sounds fun.


----------



## DVCGeek

horselover said:


> No worries there.  The rest of us are fine.  Actually he just said to me last night he wishes now he was going!  DS's & my excitement is contagious I guess or he's just bored because he's been home too long.



That's a relief!!!  I think a lack of Disney fixes can be fatal to a true Mouse Junkie...


----------



## Muushka

Humphrey53209 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm staying in a studio so hoping others will "chip" in. I'll rub his nose for you.
> 
> Regards,
> Humphrey53209



I knew he was a relative of yours!!!  Best wishes for your husband's citizenship.  A dear friend of mine became a US citizen right around the 4th of July many years ago.  What a celebration we had for him.  I hope your celebration is a memorable one.

*CruznLexi*, I love your screen name.  I have a sister named Lexie (born 50+ years before the name became popular!)

*TP* Have a wonderful time on your vacation.  Enjoy that Mother/Daughter Time


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey, *Tea Pot*, nice of you to check in with us while visiting your daughter! Have a wonderful time! 

 *Humphrey53209* Enjoy your stay at our beloved Lodge! Your time will pass quickly and before you know it, you'll be rubbing that nose!

So nice of you *CruznLexi* to stop by for a visit! Great news about your husband. Congratulations to all of you!  
Your chances are probably pretty slim for getting to be the flag family.  But do as Granny suggested and ask upon check-in. You never know, people get sick and just maybe you could fill in.  We have been fortunate enough to have had this once in a lifetime experience. There was an opening the last day of our 9 day stay.  My mom (80 yrs) was with us. Words cannot adequately express the emotions one experiences when doing this. Best of all though is that we got to do it with Ranger Stan!






The several times we have witnessed the flag retreat at Magic Kingdom, a serviceman has carried the flag out. My understanding is that you just ask at Guest Relations if you can participate. Maybe they would allow your husband as a new citizen - again, it doesn't hurt to ask.  Good luck! Have a great time on your trip and again, Congratulations to your family!


----------



## CruznLexi

Thanks for all the nice coments! My real name is Alexandra but go by Lexi and I love to cruise as much as I like Disney! Which do you think will be easier to get Oct 19-22 or Jan 2-6? How easy is it to get to Ft Wilderness? Would love to do the Marshmello thing?


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . No worries there.  The rest of us are fine.  Actually he just said to me last night he wishes now he was going!  DS's & my excitement is contagious I guess or he's just bored because he's been home too long. . . . .



Glad to hear that!  But be sure to let him know the hub bub he caused on this thread in just having Groupies _think_ that he contracted such a rare disease!


----------



## Muushka

CruznLexi said:


> Thanks for all the nice coments! My real name is Alexandra but go by Lexi and I love to cruise as much as I like Disney! Which do you think will be easier to get Oct 19-22 or Jan 2-6? How easy is it to get to Ft Wilderness? Would love to do the Marshmello thing?



Hey Lexi, we are big cruisers in this house too!  What cruise line do you cruise on?


----------



## Granny

CruznLexi said:


> Thanks for all the nice coments! My real name is Alexandra but go by Lexi and I love to cruise as much as I like Disney! Which do you think will be easier to get Oct 19-22 or Jan 2-6? How easy is it to get to Ft Wilderness? Would love to do the Marshmello thing?



In general I'd think that Jan 2-6 might be easier to get since October is Food & Wine Festival time which seems to be getting more and more popular each year.  The other advantage of early January is that the Christmas decorations should still be up for a few days into January which is awesome at WL.  

Don't know much about Fort Wilderness...it is a completely separate resort from Wilderness Lodge.  They are both on Bay Lake about a mile apart but are not similar to each other as resorts.


----------



## CruznLexi

I met my husband on the Majesty of the Seas in 97 and got married on the ship in 2001. Since then we have sailed on RCI and now have done about 3 DCL and 3 Carnival but between all 3 have 31. In Oct we are going  on the Carnival Dream and Jan the Wonder to the Canal and to Disneyland! Currently I have Kidani booked for Jan but if I don't get in in Oct might try and switch them.


----------



## twinklebug

Hi Groupies, 
& a great big Belated Happy Birthday Muushie!  

I've been adjusting to my first week off as 'unemployed' - technically I am still an employee for another 5 weeks so that's the good part. There really are a good number of jobs advertised out there on Monster, but for each I'm sure the number of applicants will be astounding. That cover letter and a clear concise resume is more important than ever now (I'm a techie, not a word person. )

HorseLover, Enjoy your trip with your son! I'm sure your DH is trying to devise a way to tag along on your trip. I've always wanted to be able to go and breathe in the Disney air one on one with each of my kids & get to see it from their viewpoint instead of playing moderator between who gets to do what when.  

I hope the FL weather warms up soon for you!


----------



## horselover

twinklebug said:


> I've been adjusting to my first week off as 'unemployed' - technically I am still an employee for another 5 weeks so that's the good part. There really are a good number of jobs advertised out there on Monster, but for each I'm sure the number of applicants will be astounding. That cover letter and a clear concise resume is more important than ever now (I'm a techie, not a word person. )
> 
> HorseLover, Enjoy your trip with your son! I'm sure your DH is trying to devise a way to tag along on your trip. I've always wanted to be able to go and breathe in the Disney air one on one with each of my kids & get to see it from their viewpoint instead of playing moderator between who gets to do what when.
> 
> I hope the FL weather warms up soon for you!



Thanks for the well wishes TB!  

The advice that DH has been getting from all his networking groups is to try & customize your resume for each job application.  Hopefully that will move your resume to the top of the pile.


----------



## Muushka

CruznLexi said:


> I met my husband on the Majesty of the Seas in 97 and got married on the ship in 2001. Since then we have sailed on RCI and now have done about 3 DCL and 3 Carnival but between all 3 have 31. In Oct we are going  on the Carnival Dream and Jan the Wonder to the Canal and to Disneyland! Currently I have Kidani booked for Jan but if I don't get in in Oct might try and switch them.



You are doing a DCL PC!!!  That would be awesome.  We visited the canal this past Nov and I was like a kid in a candy store with excitement to see the Gatun Locks.  Amazing.  Now we have experienced them from land, next time, from a ship.  We plan on doing a PC in 2012.  The Carnival Dream looks to be a very nice ship.  Even though technically this is a VWL Groupies thread, the Groupies are pretty good about talking about things other than VWL.  In other words, let us know how those cruises are!!!

If you find you like hanging with us, please feel free to grab yourself a Moosie Siggy.  
I'll bet he would very handsome on you.



twinklebug said:


> Hi Groupies,
> & a great big Belated Happy Birthday *Muushie*!
> 
> I've been adjusting to my first week off as 'unemployed' - technically I am still an employee for another 5 weeks so that's the good part. There really are a good number of jobs advertised out there on Monster, but for each I'm sure the number of applicants will be astounding. That cover letter and a clear concise resume is more important than ever now (I'm a techie, not a word person. )
> 
> HorseLover, Enjoy your trip with your son! I'm sure your DH is trying to devise a way to tag along on your trip. I've always wanted to be able to go and breathe in the Disney air one on one with each of my kids & get to see it from their viewpoint instead of playing moderator between who gets to do what when.
> 
> I hope the FL weather warms up soon for you!



Muushie!!!  That is what I call my cats when they are especially cute!!!  Otherwise, it's Muushka.

My wishes for you is to

1.  Find employment soon 
2.  Enjoy your time off


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

CruznLexi said:


> Thanks for all the nice coments! My real name is Alexandra but go by Lexi and I love to cruise as much as I like Disney! Which do you think will be easier to get Oct 19-22 or Jan 2-6? How easy is it to get to Ft Wilderness? Would love to do the Marshmello thing?



We love to walk the path between Wilderness Lodge and Ft. Wilderness.  It is a beautiful walk--saw a deer last time.  You can also take a boat over.  We almost always take the boat over at least once and usually walk the trail too.  If we stay at WL we go over to enjoy the sites and outdoor activities at the fort, and if we stay at the fort we go over to WL to pin trade, get a snack and just sit in the lobby of the lodge and soak it all in.

The campfire sing-along is a lot of fun at Ft. Wilderness.  Chip & Dale make an appearance and they have a concession stand open.  A cast member with guitar leads in campfire type songs and there are 2 big fire pits where you can roast your marshmallows/make smores etc.  After the sing-along is a movie.  So fun to watch it in the beautiful outdoors.  It is next to Meadows Trading Post and if you don't want to walk that far there is bus service within the campgrounds that will take you.


----------



## eliza61

Can you disown your family?  I just got a call tonight, my nephew and his wife just had a great big bouncing baby boy!!  : 
For a brief 20 secs I was besides myself with joy.  that ended when I asked what they named my brand new great nephew.......

The brain surgeons named him *SEVEN*  Yes, as in the number. 

WHY??  On what planet would this be a appropriate name? Isn't that illegal? My SIL is in bed with what could only be called the vapors.  Last I heard she was mumbling to herself over and over again "Lord, take me now".    When asked why they would do this, twiddle dee and twiddle dum said that he was conceived in Vegas so they thought it was cute.

I can guarantee you guys one thing, when I take this kid to WDW when he's six, I'm calling him George.

Isn't college supposed to make you smarter.


*CruzinLexi*  Welcome to the group.  When the 6 prozaics I just took kick in, I may be able to put a coherent sentence together.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

eliza61 said:


> Can you disown your family?  I just got a call tonight, my nephew and his wife just had a great big bouncing baby boy!!  :
> For a brief 20 secs I was besides myself with joy.  that ended when I asked what they named my brand new great nephew.......
> 
> The brain surgeons named him *SEVEN*  Yes, as in the number.
> 
> WHY??  On what planet would this be a appropriate name? Isn't that illegal? My SIL is in bed with what could only be called the vapors.  Last I heard she was mumbling to herself over and over again "Lord, take me now".    When asked why they would do this, twiddle dee and twiddle dum said that he was conceived in Vegas so they thought it was cute.
> 
> I can guarantee you guys one thing, when I take this kid to WDW when he's six, I'm calling him George.
> 
> Isn't college supposed to make you smarter.
> 
> 
> *CruzinLexi*  Welcome to the group.  When the 6 prozaics I just took kick in, I may be able to put a coherent sentence together.



Why does the joke about why was six afraid of seven come to mind?  

oh I'm sorry to be laughing at your trauma....

Maybe it will be a lucky number for him.  There was an episode of Seinfeld where George was upset because some relative was naming their baby Seven and that was the name he had picked out.  Jerry of course made fun of the name.

George: I defy you to come up with a better name than Seven.
Jerry: Alright, let's see How about Mug? Mug Costanza. That's original. Or Ketchup. Pretty name for a girl.
George: Alright You having a good time now?
Jerry: I've got fifty right here in the cupboard How about Bisquick? Pimento? Gherkin? Sauce? Maxwell House?
George: Alright already!!


----------



## DVCGeek

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> We love to walk the path between Wilderness Lodge and Ft. Wilderness.  It is a beautiful walk--saw a deer last time.



My parents are avid runners, and run on that path nearly, if not every, day they are in WDW!  On their last trip they saw an armadillo, and they have seen as many as 13 or 14 deer on some of their longer runs (they usually run for at least an hour each day, sometimes 2 hours...).

I took the boat from BLT to Ft. Wilderness, then ran with them from FW to WL then to TTC and Poly then along the beach to GF.  It was a lot of fun!  

My add on paperwork came in yesterday.  Got' Mickeys to sign and Palm Trees to date on Saturday.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Oh Eliza!!  I live in NV but the first thing that comes to my mind is the Brad Pitt/Gweneth Paltrow/Morgan Freeman movie.    Why do Blanket and Apple suddenly sound more normal?  (ok, they don't, but they don't make me think of that movie!!!)

It did make me think about how many times I've heard comments from fellow travelers when I've been on flight 777 coming in to Vegas.  "wow - this is so lucky.  We'll have to hit the slots right away!"  Yes people - I think that's part of the plan!  

I like George a lot.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DVCGeek said:


> My add on paperwork came in yesterday.  Got' Mickeys to sign and Palm Trees to date on Saturday.



Be watchful for hand cramps!  Take some breaks.    It'll be worth it in the end though!!!!


----------



## Muushka

> Why do Blanket and Apple suddenly sound more normal?





I worked in newborn screening for 4 years.  I thought I had seen just about every screwball name there was.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DVCGeek said:


> My parents are avid runners, and run on that path nearly, if not every, day they are in WDW!  On their last trip they saw an armadillo, and they have seen as many as 13 or 14 deer on some of their longer runs (they usually run for at least an hour each day, sometimes 2 hours...).
> 
> I took the boat from BLT to Ft. Wilderness, then ran with them from FW to WL then to TTC and Poly then along the beach to GF.  It was a lot of fun!
> 
> My add on paperwork came in yesterday.  Got' Mickeys to sign and Palm Trees to date on Saturday.



 
Very nice!


----------



## CruznLexi

I remember seeing the WL years ago when we stayed at the Poly. We own at KV and also hope to stay a GCH so it would be nice to stay at all 3 resorts desgined by the same person. Currently we have KV booked for Jan but will try in Just 2 weeks to get the WL. Is there a nice studio to pick. The PC cruise is my birthday present to myslef. I have wanted to do the canal since I was a little girl watching the Love Boat. I have had it booked 5 different times and canceled them all. My husband told me when Disney would go back that we could go. So now we have 9 months to go!
                 Lexi


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> I worked in newborn screening for 4 years.  I thought I had seen just about every screwball name there was.



And they just keep coming.  

Einstein said that the sum of human intelligence is a constant; it is just the population that gets bigger . . .


----------



## Dizny Dad

DVCGeek said:


> . . . . . . My add on paperwork came in yesterday.  Got' Mickeys to sign and Palm Trees to date on . . . .



How Cool! 

Everybody loves the "sign at the Mickeys and date at the Palm trees" instructions!


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Can you disown your family?  I just got a call tonight, my nephew and his wife just had a great big bouncing baby boy!!  :
> For a brief 20 secs I was besides myself with joy.  that ended when I asked what they named my brand new great nephew.......
> 
> The brain surgeons named him *SEVEN*  Yes, as in the number.
> 
> WHY??  On what planet would this be a appropriate name? Isn't that illegal? My SIL is in bed with what could only be called the vapors.  Last I heard she was mumbling to herself over and over again "Lord, take me now".    When asked why they would do this, twiddle dee and twiddle dum said that he was conceived in Vegas so they thought it was cute.
> 
> I can guarantee you guys one thing, when I take this kid to WDW when he's six, I'm calling him George.
> 
> Isn't college supposed to make you smarter.



All I can say is wow.  I get the Las Vegas thing, but couldn't they have just used Seven as a nickname & given him a real name?  I agree with you Eliza.  I like George much better.


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh my, *Eliza*.  Maybe the doctor will be kind when he signs the birth certificate and will add a 'T' and make this Steven.  
This actually happened to my FIL. At birth he was named Jimmy. The attending Dr. wrote James on the birth certificate. It wasn't until he went into the Navy that he knew his name was really James and not Jimmy.


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> Can you disown your family?





Sometimes it sure would be nice, wouldn't it? 



eliza61 said:


> The brain surgeons named him *SEVEN*  Yes, as in the number.



*WOW!*




eliza61 said:


> When asked why they would do this, twiddle dee and twiddle dum said that he was conceived in Vegas so *they thought it was cute*.



(_using my best Marty Feldman voice, a la __YOUNG FRANKENSTIEN_):

Well they were wrong then, weren't they?



eliza61 said:


> I can guarantee you guys one thing, when I take this kid to WDW when he's six, I'm calling him George.



I guess we just went the boring route since ours were all conceived at home and gave them relatively traditional names - Harrison, Matthew & Anne. Perhaps we missed something and should have gone with House, Abode and Casa.  

I too much prefer George.  



eliza61 said:


> Isn't college supposed to make you smarter.



Perhaps they went a little too far with liquor and went to too many parties during those days?


----------



## DisneyNutzy

eliza61 said:


> Can you disown your family?  I just got a call tonight, my nephew and his wife just had a great big bouncing baby boy!!  :
> For a brief 20 secs I was besides myself with joy.  that ended when I asked what they named my brand new great nephew.......
> 
> The brain surgeons named him *SEVEN*  Yes, as in the number.
> 
> WHY??  On what planet would this be a appropriate name? Isn't that illegal? My SIL is in bed with what could only be called the vapors.  Last I heard she was mumbling to herself over and over again "Lord, take me now".    When asked why they would do this, twiddle dee and twiddle dum said that he was conceived in Vegas so they thought it was cute.
> 
> I can guarantee you guys one thing, when I take this kid to WDW when he's six, I'm calling him George.
> 
> Isn't college supposed to make you smarter.
> 
> 
> *CruzinLexi*  Welcome to the group.  When the 6 prozaics I just took kick in, I may be able to put a coherent sentence together.


 Wow. I immediately thought of the Seinfeld episode too when I read this. Are they fans of the show? Any chance they are jokesters and just messing with the family?


----------



## DVCGeek

Dizny Dad said:


> Everybody loves the "sign at the Mickeys and date at the Palm trees" instructions!



Think I'm gonna' take a short break from work and call QA now ...  BTW, my contract is a 0.1260% interest in Unit 33A @ Disney's VWL.  I looked at the site plan documents and cross referenced a map on DVCNews.com.  Seems like i own a doorknob in rooms 1510, 1512, 1514, and 1516!  I was REALLY surprised to find that Phase 33 was on the first floor (WL side of the villas, right by the bus stop), and it seems a weird layout for one "Unit" to be two dedicated studios and a 2 BT lockoff, but from what I see that's what I'm buying.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Can you disown your family?  I just got a call tonight, my nephew and his wife just had a great big bouncing baby boy!!  :
> For a brief 20 secs I was besides myself with joy.  that ended when I asked what they named my brand new great nephew.......
> 
> The brain surgeons named him *SEVEN*  Yes, as in the number.



WOW!  I must say I have heard worse but still.  WOW!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka I am feeling pretty torn right now!  Our waitlist for the BWV came through so we will be staying there in June instead of the Lodge.  I know my DD will be happy (and DH too since he likes the location) but there was a part of me that was hoping the wait list wouldn't come through.  Oh well, they owe me!!!!!!!  My DD better enjoy her birthday!  I do love the BWV though so it won't be terrible!  And we do still have ADR's for Whispering Canyon.


Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Muushka I am feeling pretty torn right now!  Our waitlist for the BWV came through so we will be staying there in June instead of the Lodge.  I know my DD will be happy (and DH too since he likes the location) but there was a part of me that was hoping the wait list wouldn't come through.  Oh well, they owe me!!!!!!!  My DD better enjoy her birthday!  I do love the BWV though so it won't be terrible!  And we do still have ADR's for Whispering Canyon.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!



That is bittersweet.  Good for your daughter since it is her birthday and glad you do have the WC ressie so you can enjoy the lodge.  We seem to visit every trip no matter where we stay.  It just calls to me and I can't resist!

Hope you have a wonderful weekend too.


----------



## Berta

Greetings, Muushka, and all!

Our waitlist for BCV came through (surprisingly, as I asked for it to be all or nothing) and so I'll have to work on ADRs and fit in Artist's Point so I can get my WL fix...

SOOO excited to be at BCV (1st time), but the comfort feel of VWL is hard to let go of...

Countdown clock says 97 days...double digits...FINALLY!


----------



## Berta

Eliza wrote "They named him 'SEVEN' ..."  Seriously 

Seems unusual, that's for sure...could you just keep referring to him as "Steven" , and then maybe they would get the hint when you feign ignorance, and say you assumed you had heard wrong, because of all the excitement...

Amazing how one little letter makes a difference...


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Muushka I am feeling pretty torn right now!  Our waitlist for the BWV came through so we will be staying there in June instead of the Lodge.  I know my DD will be happy (and DH too since he likes the location) but there was a part of me that was hoping the wait list wouldn't come through.  Oh well, they owe me!!!!!!!  My DD better enjoy her birthday!  I do love the BWV though so it won't be terrible!  And we do still have ADR's for Whispering Canyon.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!



I, sadly, changed it for you.  But you are such a great mom! BWV will be great at that time of year.




Berta said:


> Greetings, Muushka, and all!
> 
> Our waitlist for BCV came through (surprisingly, as I asked for it to be all or nothing) and so I'll have to work on ADRs and fit in Artist's Point so I can get my WL fix...
> 
> SOOO excited to be at BCV (1st time), but the comfort feel of VWL is hard to let go of...
> 
> Countdown clock says 97 days...double digits...FINALLY!



I changed it for you too, but I gotta say, next to VWL, BCV is my second favorite resort.  Enjoy!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> That is bittersweet.  Good for your daughter since it is her birthday and glad you do have the WC ressie so you can enjoy the lodge.  We seem to visit every trip no matter where we stay.  It just calls to me and I can't resist!
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful weekend too.


Thanks Dory!



Berta said:


> Greetings, Muushka, and all!
> 
> Our waitlist for BCV came through (surprisingly, as I asked for it to be all or nothing) and so I'll have to work on ADRs and fit in Artist's Point so I can get my WL fix...
> 
> SOOO excited to be at BCV (1st time), but the comfort feel of VWL is hard to let go of...
> 
> Countdown clock says 97 days...double digits...FINALLY!


I can relate!!!  BCV is really nice though and you will enjoy it.  It is a pretty resort. 



Muushka said:


> I, sadly, changed it for you.  But you are such a great mom! BWV will be great at that time of year.


Thanks Muushka!  Fortunatly we do love BWV so that helps.  I was a little worried anyway about DH.  He is not a person for crowds and he likes being able to walk back to the resort so we don't have a long and crowded bus ride at the end of the night.


----------



## CruznLexi

When I attempt to book in 13 days is there a nice studio to request? When we bought KV last year husband told me I bought the toilet seat! I told him no I bought the waterslide!


----------



## DVCGeek

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> you do have the WC ressie so you can enjoy the lodge.  We seem to visit every trip no matter where we stay.  It just calls to me and I can't resist!



DW & I are the same way; she's never stayed in the hotel side of WL and I only have once, back shortly after it first opened with my parents (I was in high school...).  We've stayed in the VWL once, in Oct. 2009.  HOWEVER, we've eaten in WC at least once on every trip we've made together, no matter where we've stayed!


----------



## DVCGeek

CruznLexi said:


> When we bought KV last year husband told me I bought the toilet seat! I told him no I bought the waterslide!



I personally own multiple Disney doorknobs...  My largest contract, @ BLT, also includes a common area floor mat IIRC.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> The brain surgeons named him *SEVEN*  Yes, as in the number.
> 
> WHY??  On what planet would this be a appropriate name?



I've only heard of one other person named SEVEN, and yes she was from a different planet....







Of course, her last name was "of NINE".  Seemed logical for her, but your nephew's choice for the name just isn't singing to me.


----------



## blossomz

Seven!?  Yikes!


----------



## twinklebug

I feel bad for the baby - as he gets to school age the other kids are going to ask what happened to the other 6.

Or... he can use this for his own benefit when his mom asks "who ate all the cookies" he can proudly say "Seven ate 9!"


----------



## DVCGeek

Granny said:


> Of course, her last name was "of NINE".  Seemed logical for her, but your nephew's choice for the name just isn't singing to me.



At least form the non-metallic side she was pretty cute though...


----------



## Muushka

DVCGeek said:


> At least form the non-metallic side she was pretty cute though...



Where is the Tag Fairy when you need him/her???


----------



## blossomz

Just saw Alice!  Loved it...and the last scene shows Alice leaving on a boat called the "Wonder"!


----------



## Muushka

Alice looked so strange to me (previews).  Why does JD do that to his beautiful face?

So, tell me, Blossomz, why did you like it?  Would I like it?  
Would you be willing to sign something official stating that you understand the terms of our contract?? 

Just kidding.  But seriously, what did you enjoy about the movie?  I love movies!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Just saw Alice!  Loved it...and the last scene shows Alice leaving on a boat called the "Wonder"!



DD and I are going to see it Friday.  Can't wait.  I realized though that she has never seen the Disney animated version.  I'd like her to see that first.  Unfortunatly it's one of the few I don't own.  Glad you enjoyed it Blossomz!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Happy Sunday, Groupies!  I can always count on a smile when I sign on here and read the posts to catch up.  

Without going back to quote, my thoughts are:

hi to Berta and I love Artist Point!

not sure what to think about the half metallic SEVEN chick but it did make me laugh....also Muushka is right--that would make a funny tag

great idea about calling him sTeven and claiming ignorance 

no idea on room requests--sorry and hope someone else can help you CruznLexi.

Haven't seen Alice and Wonderland yet...glad you liked it blossomz. One of my sons is a big fan of the animated version and would love to see it but we had too busy of a weekend to go.

So there you have a few random thoughts from the ADD mind of Dory. haha


----------



## blossomz

Muushka...The special effects...the music, the 3D the story!  Loved the whole package!  Found it very absorbing!  JD threw in a bit of Jack, a bit of Willy, and even a bit of Sweeny here and there!  Some parts were really funny...others exciting!


----------



## Muushka

Well that sounds like something I would enjoy!  Thanks!


----------



## DVCGeek

Muushka said:


> Would you be willing to sign something official stating that you understand the terms of our contract??



To be official, does it need Mickey's by the sig. line?


----------



## Muushka

DVCGeek said:


> To be official, does it need Mickey's by the sig. line?


----------



## Granny

DVCGeek said:


> At least form the non-metallic side she was pretty cute though...


----------



## MiaSRN62

blossomz said:


> Muushka...The special effects...the music, the 3D the story!  Loved the whole package!  Found it very absorbing!  JD threw in a bit of Jack, a bit of Willy, and even a bit of Sweeny here and there!  Some parts were really funny...others exciting!



Loved it too !  Saw it in 3D as well.  Visually beautiful......and yes, the Hatter, did seem to go in and out of different character/voices !  I was in a packed theater and most everyone applauded.  


Maria


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Alice looked so strange to me (previews).  Why does JD do that to his beautiful face?
> 
> So, tell me, Blossomz, why did you like it?  Would I like it?
> Would you be willing to sign something official stating that you understand the terms of our contract??
> 
> Just kidding.  But seriously, what did you enjoy about the movie?  I love movies!



Thanks every one for cheering me up.  Went to see Baby Christopher (AKA seven) this weekend. Like all babies he's a dream.  Mom is a bit bummed out that no one else seemed to appreciate their Vegas humor.  Maternal grandmother absolutely refuses to entertain calling the kid seven.  Thankfully he has a normal middle name Christopher (after his dad/my brother).   My dad gave the kid a savings bond with S. Christopher Jackson on it.   and that seems to be the way every one else with half a brain will call him.


Saw Alice this weekend.  Loved it!!  Visually stunning, I saw the non 3d version.   While the plot is not particularly strong, I thought the actors were fantastic for their roles.  The mad hatter, white queen and red queen were excellent.    Alice was a great character, I'm not a fan of the "wimpy, whining" heroine that some times is popular with young women.  This Alice was great.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria is your daughter still at UCF?? This is what happens when your DD goes to College in a beautiful place they stay.



Hi *teapot* !  My daughter is at FSU (Tallahassee).  She is giving up temps in the 70's to be here at home for spring break in PA with temps in the 50's.  But we're LOVIN' the 50's.  I actually opened the windows in my house yesterday and plan to again this afternoon when we hit 55 !!!!  HEAT WAVE IN PA !!!  It's been 2 months since I've seen her and enjoying every minute we're planning to share this week.  Have an awesome time in St Pete !!!


*eliza*...congrats to your whole family !!!  Have fun visiting SEVEN (aka George !).  And I agree with your comment about Alice.  She was a very strong and heroic character in this version.  Tim Burton movies are just awesome.  Definitely a bit of a darker version of the animated cartoon movie.  And someone mentioned about the ending scene where she is on the boat and it being named the Wonder----missed the name part.  Makes me want to watch it again.  

Maria


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> Thanks every one for cheering me up.  Went to see Baby Christopher (AKA seven) this weekend. Like all babies he's a dream.  Mom is a bit bummed out that no one else seemed to appreciate their Vegas humor.  Maternal grandmother absolutely refuses to entertain calling the kid seven.  Thankfully he has a normal middle name Christopher (after his dad/my brother).   My dad gave the kid a savings bond with S. Christopher Jackson on it.   and *that seems to be the way every one else with half a brain will call him.*



Well I think that sounds like a good go-foward.  Even dropping the S and just going with his middle name like you did above is good too.  But then, of course, I'm a bit partial to the name Christopher myself.


----------



## horselover

Good morning groupies!  Just dropping by to say 3 more days!!!!               Not that I'm too excited or anything.         Lots to do, lots to do.  If I could just nail down the weather forecast I'd be able to start packing.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

horselover said:


> Good morning groupies!  Just dropping by to say 3 more days!!!!               Not that I'm too excited or anything.         Lots to do, lots to do.  If I could just nail down the weather forecast I'd be able to start packing.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Morning Groupies.

Have fun HL. 

Looks like I am going to have to get out to see Alice this week.


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> Good morning groupies!  Just dropping by to say 3 more days!!!!               Not that I'm too excited or anything.         Lots to do, lots to do.  If I could just nail down the weather forecast I'd be able to start packing.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Have a wonderful time HL!  We have to pack tonight and print our boarding passes tomorrow morning.  Can't wait to get there.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

eliza61 said:


> Thanks every one for cheering me up.  Went to see Baby Christopher (AKA seven) this weekend. Like all babies he's a dream.  Mom is a bit bummed out that no one else seemed to appreciate their Vegas humor.  Maternal grandmother absolutely refuses to entertain calling the kid seven.  Thankfully he has a normal middle name Christopher (after his dad/my brother).   My dad gave the kid a savings bond with S. Christopher Jackson on it.   and that seems to be the way every one else with half a brain will call him.
> 
> 
> Saw Alice this weekend.  Loved it!!  Visually stunning, I saw the non 3d version.   While the plot is not particularly strong, I thought the actors were fantastic for their roles.  The mad hatter, white queen and red queen were excellent.    Alice was a great character, I'm not a fan of the "wimpy, whining" heroine that some times is popular with young women.  This Alice was great.



Like the middle name and thanks for adding to the Alice info that blossomz gave us.  After reading those and Maria's comments I definitely want to see this movie!



MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi *teapot* !  My daughter is at FSU (Tallahassee).  She is giving up temps in the 70's to be here at home for spring break in PA with temps in the 50's.  But we're LOVIN' the 50's.  I actually opened the windows in my house yesterday and plan to again this afternoon when we hit 55 !!!!  HEAT WAVE IN PA !!!  It's been 2 months since I've seen her and enjoying every minute we're planning to share this week.  Have an awesome time in St Pete !!!
> 
> 
> *eliza*...congrats to your whole family !!!  Have fun visiting SEVEN (aka George !).  And I agree with your comment about Alice.  She was a very strong and heroic character in this version.  Tim Burton movies are just awesome.  Definitely a bit of a darker version of the animated cartoon movie.  And someone mentioned about the ending scene where she is on the boat and it being named the Wonder----missed the name part.  Makes me want to watch it again.
> 
> Maria



Enjoy every minute with your daughter and glad you are getting some better weather!



horselover said:


> Good morning groupies!  Just dropping by to say 3 more days!!!!               Not that I'm too excited or anything.         Lots to do, lots to do.  If I could just nail down the weather forecast I'd be able to start packing.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



So excited for you!   Hope the 3 days fly by and the trip days go long and slow and full of fun! 



stopher1 said:


> Have a wonderful time HL!  We have to pack tonight and print our boarding passes tomorrow morning.  Can't wait to get there.



Happy trails!


----------



## DVCGeek

eliza61 said:


> My dad gave the kid a savings bond with S. Christopher Jackson on it.   and that seems to be the way every one else with half a brain will call him.



Playing up Christopher sounds like a great way to handle it; Winnie the Pooh characters are always popular with kids.  Be better if the last name where Robin, but take what you can get!    Anyone buy him a plush or two for that theme yet?    DW & I have always been partial to Tigger since we were kids...

Have fun to all those traveling or who will be soon.


----------



## wildernessDad

I am putting out a request here, to my fellow groupies, for a friend of mine who develops the DVC Planner app for the iPhone and iPod touch.  He needs free and clear pictures of the following resorts.

Saratoga Springs Resort
Vero Beach Resort

They cannot be any official Disney pics, just pics that you have taken and are willing to donate.  He will give you full credit for them on his website if he uses them.  Please PM me if you are willing to donate said pictures free and clear and I will give you his email address.  Thank you!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Saw Alice this weekend.  Loved it!!  Visually stunning, I saw the non 3d version.   While the plot is not particularly strong, I thought the actors were fantastic for their roles.  The mad hatter, white queen and red queen were excellent.    Alice was a great character, I'm not a fan of the "wimpy, whining" heroine that some times is popular with young women.  This Alice was great.



Glad to hear this!  I can't wait to see it this Friday with DD!!!  
Christopher is so much better than Seven!!!


horselover said:


> Good morning groupies!  Just dropping by to say 3 more days!!!!               Not that I'm too excited or anything.         Lots to do, lots to do.  If I could just nail down the weather forecast I'd be able to start packing.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!





stopher1 said:


> Have a wonderful time HL!  We have to pack tonight and print our boarding passes tomorrow morning.  Can't wait to get there.



HL and Stopher so excited for you!  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Inkmahm

Christopher is a great name.  Of course, anything is great compared to Seven! 

I'm taking a break from job hunting although have to get back to yet another job application that I need to complete this afternoon.  Last week wasn't so great so I'm hoping for better this week.  So far, it's going much better.  I have several calls/meetings scheduled for this week.  And next week I leave on Wed for WDW so I know a break is near.  10 more days until sun and warmth!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Read this on DVCnews.com (just a little FYI) :

_Effective Sunday March 7, 2010, the price for points at Disney's Beach Club Villas and Disney's BoardWalk Villas will increase from $106 per point to $115 per point.  Additionally points at the Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge will increase from $101 to $102 per point._

Also : 
_The Silver Creek Springs pool slide at Disney's Wilderness Lodge and Villas is currently closed for refurbishment.  Work is scheduled to run through March 31, 2010.

During the refurbishment, both the Silver Creek Springs Pool and the Hidden Springs Pool remain open for guest use.  Guests are also permitted to use the pool and slide at Disney's Contemporary Resort._


----------



## blossomz

S Christopher...sounds much better Eliza!!  

HL and Stopher...have a wonderful trip home!

Speaking of increasing DVC prices...did anyone else get invited to the webinar?  I received an invite in my email and you receive a free litho just for watching.  Plus the discounts offered are at least as good as on the cruise if you are interested in AKV or BLT.  If anyone is interested, PM me and I'll give you the info.  It lasts about a half hour.  I did the last one and it was pretty painless and the litho is really cute!  Hoping for a second to make a set!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Anyone there now? It is alleged that SW airlies is now part of the lodges RAC program. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## blossomz

Sorry...RAC?  Is that the resort check in service?  I know they were trying it at Pop century..Hoping it would spread to other resorts!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Yep the rumor is that it has. I am hunting around for some confrirmations.


----------



## blossomz

I just emailed Southwest!  Will let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I am putting out a request here, to my fellow groupies, for a friend of mine who develops the DVC Planner app for the iPhone and iPod touch.  He needs free and clear pictures of the following resorts.
> 
> Saratoga Springs Resort
> Vero Beach Resort
> 
> They cannot be any official Disney pics, just pics that you have taken and are willing to donate.  He will give you full credit for them on his website if he uses them.  Please PM me if you are willing to donate said pictures free and clear and I will give you his email address.  Thank you!



Just a bump.  We have only stayed at SSR once and it was not a big photo-shoot vacation (Achilles rupture will cramp that sort of adventure!).  And we have no Vero shots, sorry!  But I will look through our files and if there is anything I will PM you.



blossomz said:


> S Christopher...sounds much better Eliza!!
> 
> HL and Stopher...have a wonderful trip home!
> 
> Speaking of increasing DVC prices...did anyone else get invited to the webinar?  I received an invite in my email and you receive a free litho just for watching.  Plus the discounts offered are at least as good as on the cruise if you are interested in AKV or BLT.  If anyone is interested, PM me and I'll give you the info.  It lasts about a half hour.  I did the last one and it was pretty painless and the litho is really cute!  Hoping for a second to make a set!



sounds like fun, how do you get an invite?  Oops, I need to PM you!  Sorry!

*HL and Stopher*, have a wonderful time at our special place.


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> Read this on DVCnews.com (just a little FYI) :
> 
> _Effective Sunday March 7, 2010, the price for points at Disney's Beach Club Villas and Disney's BoardWalk Villas will increase from $106 per point to $115 per point.  Additionally points at the Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge will increase from $101 to $102 per point._



Wow, I wonder why BWV and BCV increased $9 and VWL only $1?  Why would there be such a gap between $102 and $115?  I can't imagine the demand for the Epcot resorts is that much greater than for VWL but maybe it is...


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm said:


> Wow, I wonder why BWV and BCV increased $9 and VWL only $1?  Why would there be such a gap between $102 and $115?  I can't imagine the demand for the Epcot resorts is that much greater than for VWL but maybe it is...



Realistically yes there is more demand for BCV and BWV reservations than for VWL.  If VWL weren't the smallest on-site DVC resort it probably would have a lot more availability most times of the year.  

The location next to EPCOT and HS make BWV and BCV very desirable.  Also, Y & BC resorts have always been considered to be a notch up from WL.   Just check the cash prices and you'll see.

While us Groupies really love the theming and ambience of WL/VWL, there are a whole bunch of people who find WL to be remote, too quiet, poor transportation and too darkly themed.  I understand that not everyone likes every resort the same.  For us, BCV was sort of bland and our least favorite DVC we've stayed at so far (in addition to BWV, OKW and soon to be AKV).


Still...considering I bought VWL for $75 a point, I'm feeling pretty good about that price right now.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Inkmahm said:


> Christopher is a great name.  Of course, anything is great compared to Seven!
> 
> I'm taking a break from job hunting although have to get back to yet another job application that I need to complete this afternoon.  Last week wasn't so great so I'm hoping for better this week.  So far, it's going much better.  I have several calls/meetings scheduled for this week.  And next week I leave on Wed for WDW so I know a break is near.  10 more days until sun and warmth!



   on the job hunt

Hang in there! Your sun and fun are coming soon!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Inkmahm : , I wonder why BWV and BCV increased $9 and VWL only $1? Why would there be such a gap between $102 and $115? I can't imagine the demand for the Epcot resorts is that much greater than for VWL but maybe it is...



I was surprised as well.  We would much rather stay at VWL over BWV/BCV.  I'd have to say the walking distance to Epcot is a big seller ?   But I'll take that lovely boat ride over to the MK any day over what BWV/BCV has to offer.  Just a personal decision/preference as Granny said.  I ALMOST booked VWL for our May trip.  They had no 2 bedrooms available for our dates so we went with a 1 bedroom at BLT.  The 1 bedroom at BLT works for us because of the extra sleeping chair.  My teen girls don't like to sleep together.    But if VWL would have had a 2 bedroom---probably would have chosen that for the ability for each girl to have her own "real" bed.  

I dunno ....call me crazy....but we like that dark, woodsy , earthy feel at VWL/WL (and AKV/AKL).   

Maria


----------



## eliza61

Inkmahm said:


> Wow, I wonder why BWV and BCV increased $9 and VWL only $1?  Why would there be such a gap between $102 and $115?  I can't imagine the demand for the Epcot resorts is that much greater than for VWL but maybe it is...



I think there probably is a big demand for Epcot area resorts Inkmahm.  We own at BCV and always have a relatively easy go of it transfering over to the WL.  That may be more that we don't go during High DVC renting times.

WL is dh and my favorite but the kids love BCV waaay more.   probably due to the pool but also for the fact that they can walk to 2 parks.  since they are teens HS & Epcot are now their favorite parks plus they can now hang out on the Broadwalk without Mom & Dad.

Also many DVC'ers will head to the world during the food/wine festival which makes those resorts the best place to be hands down.

WL is the winner in the theme department no doubt about it but Granny once said some thing that is so true.  You either love the WL or you don't.  I think of all the resorts it evokes the strongest feelings as far as like/dislike.

I "like" the theme of BC/BW but it's a fairly mild reaction, it may also be that I live very close to the Jersey shore/Atlantic City that is the inspiration for those two resorts.  What's really weird with us is that we adore the WL but AKL which was designed by the same designer doesn't do any thing for me.


----------



## stopher1

DISNEY FIX said:


> Anyone there now? It is alleged that SW airlies is now part of the lodges RAC program. Can someone confirm this?





DISNEY FIX said:


> Yep the rumor is that it has. I am hunting around for some confrirmations.





blossomz said:


> I just emailed Southwest!  Will let you know if I hear anything.



We're flying Southwest tomorrow, and then home again this weekend.  If I learn anything affirmative, I'll be sure to post it - unless blossomz gets something first.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Just a bump.  We have only stayed at SSR once and it was not a big photo-shoot vacation (Achilles rupture will cramp that sort of adventure!).  And we have no Vero shots, sorry!  But I will look through our files and if there is anything I will PM you.



Thank you!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

wildernessDad said:


> Thank you!



I have some SSR pictures but don't really consider myself a photographer.  I have a little point and shoot camera.  If you don't get any other response pm me some more info of what he's looking for and I'll see if I have anything that works.  I did take a lot of photos when we stayed there.

I have really enjoyed the last 4 days with my oldest son & his girlfriend home to visit.  Next two weekends will be my second oldest son & his fiance but they are here to meet florists etc. so may not have as much time to see them.  That may be a good thing because we leave in 17 days for our Ft. Wilderness camping trip.  Much more packing to do for that trip than our DVC trips. I'm getting excited and working on buying the last of my groceries to bring. 

Will try to get some pictures of the lodge while we are there to post.  I leave in 17 days!


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> I dunno ....call me crazy....but we like that dark, woodsy , earthy feel at VWL/WL (and AKV/AKL).



Maria...I'd call you crazy, but then they'd have to have a huge padded room to hold the whole bunch of us Groupies! 




			
				eliza61 said:
			
		

> I "like" the theme of BC/BW but it's a fairly mild reaction, it may also be that I live very close to the Jersey shore/Atlantic City that is the inspiration for those two resorts. What's really weird with us is that we adore the WL but AKL which was designed by the same designer doesn't do any thing for me.



I was being a bit harsh in calling BCV "bland".  I actually like BWV quite a bit (we own there) and BCV is a very nice resort in its own right.  It just doesn't sing to us.  

Interesting about your take on AKL...we'll be staying there for the first time next month and I'm really looking forward to it.  We've only walked around the resort and never stayed there but I'm hoping we'll find it to be an endearing cousin to WL for us.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> I was surprised as well.  We would much rather stay at VWL over BWV/BCV.  I'd have to say the walking distance to Epcot is a big seller ?   But I'll take that lovely boat ride over to the MK any day over what BWV/BCV has to offer.  Just a personal decision/preference as Granny said.  I ALMOST booked VWL for our May trip.  They had no 2 bedrooms available for our dates so we went with a 1 bedroom at BLT.  The 1 bedroom at BLT works for us because of the extra sleeping chair.  My teen girls don't like to sleep together.    But if VWL would have had a 2 bedroom---probably would have chosen that for the ability for each girl to have her own "real" bed.
> 
> I dunno ....call me crazy....but we like that dark, woodsy , earthy feel at VWL/WL (and AKV/AKL).
> 
> Maria


I gotta say that we love BWV and the closeness to the parks is one of the reasons.  I don't mind too much taking the busses and boats but it is really nice at the end of a long day to be able to take that short walk back to the resort. Especially when you have a DH that hates crowded busses and boats.   Plus we spend most of our time at Epcot.  So that is a plus for us but you can't beat the beauty and atmosphere of the Lodge!  And that is a nice boat ride.  Oh and by the way you aren't crazy!!!!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

stopher1 said:


> We're flying Southwest tomorrow, and then home again this weekend.  If I learn anything affirmative, I'll be sure to post it - unless blossomz gets something first.



Cool thanks, just FYI, it is up and running at BCV.


----------



## DVCGeek

A few notes:

Yup, I'm crazy and I love the WL & VWL!  

AKL is neat; but I haven't stayed yet- just visited twice.  True it is darker than WL, but I think the bridge in the Jambo lobby is really cool!  So I think I rank the architects work:  VWL, VCG, AKV, but I like 'em all.  DW likes Craftsman style, so I think she'd say VGC, VWL, AKV.  Maybe that's why I won some points at each of them...  

As for walking to parks, I like BLT for that since it also has a boat to WL and monorail to Epcot (via TTC), Poly, and GF!  Walk to MK's bus stop and you can get a bus to any other resort you want to visit, or pick up DD, AK, or DHS from Contemporary's stop.  Seems more flexible to me than IG or the longer hike to DHS from BW/BC.

I have a few pics of SSR at Christmas time 2009 if those would help, but I'm guessing the PP doesn't want holiday decorations.


----------



## tgropp

eliza61 said:


> I think there probably is a big demand for Epcot area resorts Inkmahm.  We own at BCV and always have a relatively easy go of it transfering over to the WL.  That may be more that we don't go during High DVC renting times.
> 
> WL is dh and my favorite but the kids love BCV waaay more.   probably due to the pool but also for the fact that they can walk to 2 parks.  since they are teens HS & Epcot are now their favorite parks plus they can now hang out on the Broadwalk without Mom & Dad.
> 
> Also many DVC'ers will head to the world during the food/wine festival which makes those resorts the best place to be hands down.
> 
> WL is the winner in the theme department no doubt about it but Granny once said some thing that is so true.  You either love the WL or you don't.  I think of all the resorts it evokes the strongest feelings as far as like/dislike.
> 
> I "like" the theme of BC/BW but it's a fairly mild reaction, it may also be that I live very close to the Jersey shore/Atlantic City that is the inspiration for those two resorts.  What's really weird with us is that we adore the WL but AKL which was designed by the same designer doesn't do any thing for me.



*The Lodge is still my #1 home away from home but I broke down and got 75 points at the Beach Club. We stayed at the villas in November and just loved the walking distance to all the good restaurants at Epcot. Since we usually go down at Christmas time, the WL is so beautiful. Every time we go there it is just like when we went there for its first Christmas in 1994. And I still cant figure out how to put a groupies emblem at the bottom of my signature. It had been explained countless times but it never seems to connect for me.......but consider me a WL groupie for life.......just love the place.*


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just a disclaimer...
I certainly did not mean to come off like I was putting down the BWV/BCV in any way.  *Honestly EVERY DVC resort is beautiful in different ways*...they all have something different to offer.  So hope noone took offense.  

It's just our (my dh is in agreement) personal preferences lean us towards VWL.  We ALMOST bough VWL if any of you recall.  Ended up going with AKV and BLT for the extra years PLUS the extra sleeper chair and extra bathroom.  But we did think long and hard on purchasing VWL.  For me, AKV is really beautifully themed just as VWL, but VWL has the location beat.  I feel AKV is very authentic in it's decor and ambience and we love that.  It all comes down to a personal preference or a feel for a certain resort.

And no doubt, BWV and BCV are very popular for their location.   And gosh knows BCV has the claim to SAB.  Best pool on property.  

So I didn't mean to come off as a snob towards the other DVC resorts.  Sorry if I did 

Maria

Maria


----------



## Muushka

tgropp said:


> *The Lodge is still my #1 home away from home but I broke down and got 75 points at the Beach Club. We stayed at the villas in November and just loved the walking distance to all the good restaurants at Epcot. Since we usually go down at Christmas time, the WL is so beautiful. Every time we go there it is just like when we went there for its first Christmas in 1994. And I still cant figure out how to put a groupies emblem at the bottom of my signature. It had been explained countless times but it never seems to connect for me.......but consider me a WL groupie for life.......just love the place.*



Welcome aboard!!!  Please visit often, there is always a rocking chair out on the front porch waiting for you.

As far as our beloved Moosie, first page post #3 on this thread has some pretty easy directions, good luck!  
He will look very handsome on you!



MiaSRN62 said:


> Just a disclaimer...
> I certainly did not mean to come off like I was putting down the BWV/BCV in any way.  *Honestly EVERY DVC resort is beautiful in different ways*...they all have something different to offer.  So hope noone took offense.
> 
> It's just our (my dh is in agreement) personal preferences lean us towards VWL.  We ALMOST bough VWL if any of you recall.  Ended up going with AKV and BLT for the extra years PLUS the extra sleeper chair and extra bathroom.  But we did think long and hard on purchasing VWL.  For me, AKV is really beautifully themed just as VWL, but VWL has the location beat.  I feel AKV is very authentic in it's decor and ambience and we love that.  It all comes down to a personal preference or a feel for a certain resort.
> 
> And no doubt, BWV and BCV are very popular for their location.   And gosh knows BCV has the claim to SAB.  Best pool on property.
> 
> So I didn't mean to come off as a snob towards the other DVC resorts.  Sorry if I did
> 
> Maria
> 
> Maria



Maria a snob?........


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> So I didn't mean to come off as a snob towards the other DVC resorts.  Sorry if I did



Maria...us Groupies know you certainly aren't snobby, snarky or anything else regarding other DVC resorts.  Obviously, we tend to favor WL/VWL over the other resorts but having stayed at BWV, BCV, OKW and HHI I can honestly say that each has their own charm and appeal.  

I'm sure I'll be able to say the same after staying at AKV next month. 

On an  note, I'm getting really jazzed about our trip to Ireland that starts off this Saturday.  I won't have my computer so no off topic TRs until I get back!!


----------



## horselover

Ok just want to chime in.  So far we've stayed at OKW, BWV, & VWL.  I think you all know how I feel about VWL.      It just soothes my soul.  I can feel my whole body relax as soon as I walk into that lobby.  I do agree though that it seems to be a love it or hate it reaction.  Whenever I've stayed somewhere else as soon as I ride the monorail to MK I can feel myself getting sad because we're not at VWL.  OKW is great for point saving & I loved all the quiet pools, but other than that it was not for me.  BWV has the great location & again I loved the quiet pool, but didn't move me.  We'll see how I feel about BCV in 2 more days!!  As far as AKV goes we bought our 1st contract there & I'm very excited anticipating finally staying there for the 1st time this fall.  We always make a point of going there for dinner & I think the resort is fabulous.  It will be interesting to see how it compares to VWL after I've actually had a chance to stay there.   

I'm 90% packed.  I wish the temps weren't so up & down.  I'm packing waaaay too much stuff.  I'm also used to being in a 1 BR with laundry.  Down grading to a studio this trip since it's just DS & me. I just hope it's warm enough for us to at least get to SAB one day & fingers crossed for TL.  That was the 1 thing we were really looking forward to.  I'll check in tomorrow before I head out to the World!


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> Just a disclaimer...
> 
> *So I didn't mean to come off as a snob towards the other DVC resorts.  Sorry if I did *Maria
> 
> Maria





Granny said:


> On an  note, I'm getting really jazzed about our trip to Ireland that starts off this Saturday.  I won't have my computer so no off topic TRs until I get back!!



Maria, I gotta add my  to Muushka's.  I don't think you could be snobby if you tried.  LOL

Granny,
Have a fabulous, safe and detailed (because that is one of the places on "my 10 places to visit before I die" and I have to live through you) trip.  

_*An Irish Blessing.
Go n-eírí an bóthar leat.

May the road rise with you
May the wind always be at your back.
May the sun shine warm upon your face,
and rains fall soft upon your fields.
And until we meet again,
May God hold you in the palm of His hand.*_


----------



## DiznyDi

*Stopher*, your bags should be packed and in the car ready to go!  You'll be at the World before you now it.

Julie, Have a GREAT trip!  Make many magical memories with your son.

...You too, Granny!  Visions of 'Brigadoon' comes to mind.

 *tgropp* Use Muushka's instructions and try to get your moosie.

I agree with Muushka: _"Maria a snob?........_ It is just not so.

DDad's off to Mexico this week.  So once again, it's just me and the dog


----------



## wildernessDad

Groupies, the need for Vero Beach pictures has been filled, but CodeSpyder could really use some iconic Saratoga Springs pictures.  I wish that I had taken some when I was there that time for lunch!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> Empty Nest Lament . . . .
> 
> Sorry all- stuck in Puebla, Mx.  Everybody keep DiznyDi company while I play in the steel mills here.
> 
> Horselover - only one day left!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Maria, I gotta add my  to Muushka's.  I don't think you could be snobby if you tried.  LOL
> 
> Granny,
> Have a fabulous, safe and detailed (because that is one of the places on "my 10 places to visit before I die" and I have to live through you) trip.
> 
> _*An Irish Blessing.
> Go n-eírí an bóthar leat.
> 
> May the road rise with you
> May the wind always be at your back.
> May the sun shine warm upon your face,
> and rains fall soft upon your fields.
> And until we meet again,
> May God hold you in the palm of His hand.*_



Eliza...thanks for the blessing.  One of my favorites to be sure.   And I'll provide as much detail as I can when I get back.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Stopher1 and horselover - hope you have terrific trips and good weather!!

Maria - no need to say anything - hey, you like what you like!  

I've been feeling a bit like a bad groupie though - I did a small add on before the price increase at BCV.  And our next trip is BWV which means that's the resort I'll have stayed at the most!  And not a single trip planned for the lodge this year!   So why, you say, does Kathy still call herself a lodge lover yet keep staying elsewhere?  Location.  Traveling w/Mom and her wheelchair it's just so nice to walk to Epcot.  BCV appeals more to me of the two Epcot resorts b/c it's quieter so that's next for us.  It's just nice to not deal with the loading and unloading for every trip to a park.  For all the complaints you hear about transportation at WL/VWL I do think that the busses there worked out best for us of all the resorts we've stayed at and we will mix in stays at my favorite!    

So I really don't understand the dislike that some people have of the best property at WDW but I do understand why they might choose to stay someplace else.  At times.


----------



## stopher1

Thanks all for the good trip wishes!  We're leaving in a couple of hours for the airport, but I just had to pop in quickly and say good morning Groupies!  By early afternoon we'll be there and checking in.  Heading over to BOMA tonight for dinner and to enjoy a little while at our other favorite lodge - but can't wait to enjoy some rocking chair action.  Like HL, I just wish the weather weren't so up and down, but that's okay, it'll still be a nice time.  I'll be sure to post some new pics after I get back.


----------



## jimmytammy

We have stayed at OKW(in fact it inspired us to buy more pts., VWL pts of course) BCV and SSR.  And our upcoming trip to BWV.  BW was where we wanted to buy but we are so glad those pts were sold out and we were_ forced_ to buy at VWL

We do look forward to giving them all a try someday, but VWL has captured our hearts.  As our trip apporoaches, I find myself automatically thinking I cant wait to get to the Lodge, then scratch, reality sets in and I remind myself that we are staying elsewhere.

So I dont think anyone is being snobbish in sharing their passion for a love of the Lodge. It is why we are all here in this groupie thingy that none of us could ever see coming.  But I am a proud member!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks everyone (in regards to the snobiness issue or non issue) 


I've stayed at every DVC except BCV (but I have stayed at BC twice).  I really haven't stayed at BLT yet---but will be in early May.  I pretty much get excited about staying at any DVC---just that a couple places particularly move me. 

*Stopher1* and *horselover* and *claire_ont* ....hope u all have wonderful trips 

Maria


----------



## horselover

stopher1 said:


> Thanks all for the good trip wishes!  We're leaving in a couple of hours for the airport, but I just had to pop in quickly and say good morning Groupies!  By early afternoon we'll be there and checking in.  Heading over to BOMA tonight for dinner and to enjoy a little while at our other favorite lodge - but can't wait to enjoy some rocking chair action.  Like HL, I just wish the weather weren't so up and down, but that's okay, it'll still be a nice time.  I'll be sure to post some new pics after I get back.



You may already been gone, but have a great trip Stopher!  We'll be having dinner at Boma tomorrow night.  

Just checked in online for our SWA flight.  Got the coveted A boarding group.  A few last minute things to get done today & then we're off bright & early tomorrow morning.  I'm bringing my laptop so I'll try & check in with some pics.  Am I allowed to post non-VWL pics here?  I'll be visiting our favorite place at some point during the trip.  No way I can be that close & not pop over for a visit.  

So long for now!


----------



## Muushka

*Oh Granny, have a wonderful time in Ireland.  Kiss the Blarney stone for me!*






Happy trails to Stopher and HL!!!  We are right there with you!


----------



## wildernessDad

Hello, my fellow groupies.

I've signed up for that webcast and I am considering adding on 50 points at GCV to go to Disneyland every three years and spend a week in a studio.

What do you think?


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> *Oh Granny, have a wonderful time in Ireland.  Kiss the Blarney stone for me!*



Thanks for the wishes and the nice graphic!    I don't know if we'll make it to the Blarney Stone.  Think they wipe that thing with Purell after each tourist's buss??


----------



## twinklebug

Granny said:


> Thanks for the wishes and the nice graphic!    I don't know if we'll make it to the Blarney Stone.  Think they wipe that thing with Purell after each tourist's buss??





Given that this is what you have to go through:




My bet is no, they don't wipe it down.
Hm. This looks like they took Disney's "shake the money out of them" approach too literally.


----------



## CruznLexi

Which is easier to get Oct 19-22 or Jan 3-6. We really want to stay there before our cruise in Jan.


----------



## DVCGeek

wildernessDad said:


> I am considering adding on 50 points at GCV to go to Disneyland every three years and spend a week in a studio.
> 
> What do you think?



Sounds like a good idea to me- my first add-on was a 50 point VGC contract to do 5 nights in a studio every 3 years.    I originally planned for 40 (to have some leeway about Maximum Reallocation for a studio * 5 nights / 3, rounded up) but then when they announced incentives at the 50 point level before I had completed my paperwork I quickly had it redone.  

I think I've already posted most if not all of this, BUT:  I used my first UY's points from VGC to cover most of our first DVC stay - at VWL!    Sister lodge point use rocks.  Incidentally, my parents bankrolled a 75 point add-on @ AKV, and they made their first reservation from that contract @ VWL also once their waitlist came through...  They loved that so much we both chipped in to get my 4th contract- 36 points @ VWL, bringing my membership to a total of 321 points (My original contract was 160 @ BLT).  But, I'm out of money and they think they'll be happy using 100 points per year, so I might have to survive on 4 contracts for a while!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> You may already been gone, but have a great trip Stopher!  We'll be having dinner at Boma tomorrow night.
> 
> Just checked in online for our SWA flight.  Got the coveted A boarding group.  A few last minute things to get done today & then we're off bright & early tomorrow morning.  I'm bringing my laptop so I'll try & check in with some pics.  Am I allowed to post non-VWL pics here?  I'll be visiting our favorite place at some point during the trip.  No way I can be that close & not pop over for a visit.
> 
> So long for now!



All pictures are welcome!!  

The A boarding group - yay!  Last year I was checking in on my phone while waiting for the fireworks to start at DL so I could get the A group!  



wildernessDad said:


> Hello, my fellow groupies.
> 
> I've signed up for that webcast and I am considering adding on 50 points at GCV to go to Disneyland every three years and spend a week in a studio.
> 
> What do you think?



VGC (aka GCV) is pretty nice WD!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Thanks for the wishes and the nice graphic!    I don't know if we'll make it to the Blarney Stone.  Think they wipe that thing with Purell after each tourist's buss??



EEEEWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 



twinklebug said:


> Given that this is what you have to go through:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bet is no, they don't wipe it down.
> Hm. *This looks like they took Disney's "shake the money out of them" approach too literally.*







CruznLexi said:


> Which is easier to get Oct 19-22 or Jan 3-6. We really want to stay there before our cruise in Jan.



Hi Lex 

From my very limited perspective (never stayed at VWL in OCT, only once in Jan) I would say you have a pretty good shot in Jan.


----------



## Muushka

Anyone else following this thread?  It is a hoot!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2413900


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> Anyone else following this thread?  It is a hoot!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2413900



It's great fun! 

I'm really only getting the dialogue. I hate dial-up! Just sat for well over an hour trying to let the images come in, only to have X's where photos should be.  So, I get my iphone out, it's a 3gs - s is for speed don't you know and instead of X's, I have ?'s. Maybe I'll drag my laptop to church with me this evening and take advantage of their wifi 

*HL* - tomorrow's the day!


----------



## Dodie

I haven't been to this thread in, well, it seems forever!!!!! (I've been hanging out on the Podcast Board lately.)

Hi Groupies!!!!! 

We have a VWL stay booked pre and post cruise in December. We're quite anxious to stay at our "home" during the holiday season for the first time!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Anyone else following this thread?  It is a hoot!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2413900



Just did !  How cute !!!


Hi DODIE !!!!   Nice to see ya   Gonna LOVE VWL during the holidays !

maria


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> Given that this is what you have to go through:
> 
> My bet is no, they don't wipe it down.
> Hm. This looks like they took Disney's "shake the money out of them" approach too literally.



That's too funny!   I had heard that you had to hang upside down to kiss that thing.  I can definitely cross that off the potential sites to visit...someone would kill themselves and me if I gave that a whirl.  



CruznLexi said:


> Which is easier to get Oct 19-22 or Jan 3-6. We really want to stay there before our cruise in Jan.



I'd say that January is probably a little easier.  And the decorations should still be up so you'd see our beloved Lodge in its full Christmas splendor!!


----------



## Muushka

Dodie said:


> I haven't been to this thread in, well, it seems forever!!!!! (I've been hanging out on the Podcast Board lately.)
> 
> Hi Groupies!!!!!
> 
> We have a VWL stay booked pre and post cruise in December. We're quite anxious to stay at our "home" during the holiday season for the first time!



DODIE!!!!  Where you been girl?????

Want me to put you on the vacation list?  We'll be there in Dec, hope it is the same time!


----------



## Dodie

Muushka said:


> DODIE!!!!  Where you been girl?????
> 
> Want me to put you on the vacation list?  We'll be there in Dec, hope it is the same time!



Thanks guys. The Groupies thread always feels like home. 

Add us to the list! We'll be at VWL one night before our cruise (12/11) and two nights afterward (12/16 and 12/17).


----------



## DiznyDi

*Dodie*

We've missed you! 

The Lodge at Christmas is beautiful! You'll love it.


----------



## blossomz

Well welcome home Dodie!!


----------



## jimmytammy

For all those fixin to take trips or already on them, be it pleasure or business, have a safe trip.

Just saw Alice in Wonderland and it was wonderful!  I usually dont go for those sorta out of this world kinda movies, but it was nice.  I kept thinking it was a bit in line with The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe in its thematic element with a good vs evil sorta mentality mixed in.  JD did a great job as The Mad Hatter and felt he was as believable as Jack Sparrow(1st movie).


----------



## Muushka

Dodie said:


> Thanks guys. The Groupies thread always feels like home.
> 
> Add us to the list! We'll be at VWL one night before our cruise (12/11) and two nights afterward (12/16 and 12/17).



Oh man, we will just be checking out when you check in!!!

DCL, right?  Silly question, I know......


----------



## Inkmahm

Dodie said:


> Thanks guys. The Groupies thread always feels like home.
> 
> Add us to the list! We'll be at VWL one night before our cruise (12/11) and two nights afterward (12/16 and 12/17).



Are you on the 12/11 Western DCL cruise?  DH and I are going on that one with my inlaws!


----------



## Happydinks

Granny said:


> On an  note, I'm getting really jazzed about our trip to Ireland that starts off this Saturday.  I won't have my computer so no off topic TRs until I get back!!



Morning Groupies! This working for a living doesn't leave much time for the boards!

Granny have a wonderful trip.  No - they don't "sanitize" the stone after each "kiss".  Actually, not too long ago, a woman did that (wiped the stone as they lowered her), and got in a lot of trouble for doing it.  Had something to do with the chemicals deterioriating the stone.  We'll be waiting for your TR!  Be safe!

Leslie and Bob


----------



## Dodie

Inkmahm said:


> Are you on the 12/11 Western DCL cruise?  DH and I are going on that one with my inlaws!



Nope. We're going on the 2nd DIS Unplugged Podcast Cruise - the 4 night that departs on Sunday 12/12 (along with about 700 other DISers)! 

DIS Unplugged Podcast Cruise 2.0 Info

...not that I wouldn't enjoy a nice, long Western cruise in December.


----------



## Inkmahm

Dodie said:


> Nope. We're going on the 2nd DIS Unplugged Podcast Cruise - the 4 night that departs on Sunday 12/12 (along with about 700 other DISers)!
> 
> DIS Unplugged Podcast Cruise 2.0 Info
> 
> ...not that I wouldn't enjoy a nice, long Western cruise in December.



Darn.  I thought I'd actually know someone on our cruise.

I'm not a podcast person so I didn't know about that cruise.  Sounds like fun!  We're doing the 4 night again at the end of April (our 3rd time on that one) so for December we wanted something new.  We did the Eastern last December so this year we're doing the Western.   

We're doing a week at WDW first before the cruise so this will be a long vacation for me in December, longer than I've ever been able to take. I'm holding my breath about getting a new job before then that may have an issue with vacation that time of year.  If it was just DH and me it would be easier to cancel but we're going with my inlaws so I really don't want to disappoint them.


----------



## Granny

Happydinks said:


> Morning Groupies! This working for a living doesn't leave much time for the boards!
> 
> Granny have a wonderful trip.  No - they don't "sanitize" the stone after each "kiss".  Actually, not too long ago, a woman did that (wiped the stone as they lowered her), and got in a lot of trouble for doing it.  Had something to do with the chemicals deterioriating the stone.  We'll be waiting for your TR!  Be safe!



Leslie...thanks for the kind wishes.  We leave early tomorrow morning so today is last minute running around.  

Great to see so many Groupies heading to WDW for a trip.  Should be lots of pictures to look at when we get back!! 

Inkmahm...I'll be gone for your birthday celebration so here's a happy birthday wish a week early!  March 19 is my late father's birthday too so you are in good company (along with St. Joseph!!).


----------



## DVCGeek

Inkmahm said:


> I'm holding my breath about getting a new job before then that may have an issue with vacation that time of year.



From my experience, if you are up-front with them after they extend an offer and before / while you accept that you have a trip scheduled they will usually work with you.  In fact, DW and I went to WDW for a week after she had been at her new job for only two weeks!  It was unpaid, but still worked out fine.  In fact, she got promoted on Monday, and has only been with the company a month and a half!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Just a disclaimer...
> I certainly did not mean to come off like I was putting down the BWV/BCV in any way.  *Honestly EVERY DVC resort is beautiful in different ways*...they all have something different to offer.  So hope noone took offense.
> 
> It's just our (my dh is in agreement) personal preferences lean us towards VWL.  We ALMOST bough VWL if any of you recall.  Ended up going with AKV and BLT for the extra years PLUS the extra sleeper chair and extra bathroom.  But we did think long and hard on purchasing VWL.  For me, AKV is really beautifully themed just as VWL, but VWL has the location beat.  I feel AKV is very authentic in it's decor and ambience and we love that.  It all comes down to a personal preference or a feel for a certain resort.
> 
> And no doubt, BWV and BCV are very popular for their location.   And gosh knows BCV has the claim to SAB.  Best pool on property.
> 
> So I didn't mean to come off as a snob towards the other DVC resorts.  Sorry if I did
> 
> Maria
> 
> Maria


You didn't come off as a snob at all!!!  If you came across as anything it was a loyal VWL groupie!  I never felt as if you were putting the other resorts down.  You were just saying that in your opinion VWL is your favorite.  I think it's great that we all share a love for the Lodge but we can also enjoy and have fondness for the other wonderful resorts that Disney has.  I like that we can come on here and dicuss not only the Lodge but how we feel about the other resorts.  



wildernessDad said:


> Hello, my fellow groupies.
> 
> I've signed up for that webcast and I am considering adding on 50 points at GCV to go to Disneyland every three years and spend a week in a studio.
> 
> What do you think?


VGC is beautiful!!!  I would love to own points there.


Muushka said:


> Anyone else following this thread?  It is a hoot!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2413900


That is so funny!



Dodie said:


> I haven't been to this thread in, well, it seems forever!!!!! (I've been hanging out on the Podcast Board lately.)
> 
> Hi Groupies!!!!!


Dodie!!!!So good to hear from you!  We wondered where you got to!


----------



## MiaSRN62

wildernessDad said:


> Hello, my fellow groupies.
> 
> I've signed up for that webcast and I am considering adding on 50 points at GCV to go to Disneyland every three years and spend a week in a studio.
> 
> What do you think?



I think this is a great idea because you can definitely get a full 7 night week in Adventure or Choice season if you bank and borrow the 50 points.  If you decide to , let us know how it goes with incentives and all.   Good luck with your decision WD.  More points aren't in my future right now.....I so wish I could 


Maria


----------



## blossomz

The webcast does offer GREAT discounts!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happydinks said:


> . . . .  This working for a living doesn't leave much time for the boards. . . . . .



I'll say . . . . In Puebla, MX Monday thru Wed, Monterrey, MX thru tommorrow.  Seems like anytime you want to play working gets in the way . . . .


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey DDad - since I'm not seeing you at home, it's nice to see you on the boards! 

Wishing all traveling Groupies safe travels, warm weather, a smile on your face and a song in your heart. 

Don't forget to turn your clocks ahead tomorrow night. Would sure hate it for someone to miss a flight! 

Have a nice week-end!


----------



## DiznyDi

Well, look at that.... my 1000th post and it was right here on the Groupie thread!


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Hey DDad - since I'm not seeing you at home, it's nice to see you on the boards!
> 
> Wishing all traveling Groupies safe travels, warm weather, a smile on your face and a song in your heart.
> 
> Don't forget to turn your clocks ahead tomorrow night. Would sure hate it for someone to miss a flight!
> 
> Have a nice week-end!



Love the Mr Mrs thing going on here....

I bought an atomic clock yesterday, so it will set itself!!  
It was so fun putting in the battery and the hands spinning to the correct time!  I know, simple things simple minds.....



Dizny Dad said:


> I'll say . . . . In Puebla, MX Monday thru Wed, Monterrey, MX thru tommorrow.  Seems like anytime you want to play working gets in the way . . . .



You get around don't you!


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Well, look at that.... my 1000th post and it was right here on the Groupie thread!



Why, where else would your posts be?? 

Congrats!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> Well, look at that.... my 1000th post and it was right here on the Groupie thread!



WOW!  I'll bet that is why you are loosing weight!  



DiznyDi said:


> Hey DDad - since I'm not seeing you at home, it's nice to see you on the boards!  . . . . . . . . . .



We have to keep meeting like this!  It's such fun to run into you from time to time; just like those internet dating services - Let's meet sometime!  



Muushka said:


> . . . . . . You get around don't you!



But I do try to keep solid footing in The World through this board!  When any one of us is far from home, just tune in and feel the love.   
Running the net in spanish is far easier than in Russian.  I think I will try Chinese next. . . . just kidding DiznyDi!


----------



## Muushka

> feel the love




That's what we are here for!


----------



## twinklebug

*Good News Groupies!* Tomorrow, March 14th, is *National*



*Day!* (I'm sure you're all very excited adn have been counting down to this ) Get out your Pencils, Protractors, and straight edges and serve up 1/4 radian of Pi.. er .. pie to everyone who appreciates math and great food. Or just go with silent film approach and smash one in your best bud's face when they tell you Pi day is for nerds.   

http://www.piday.org/


----------



## Muushka

Happy Pi to everyone!  Sounds like something my Mr Muush would appreciate!!! (Read: nerd).  I  Nerds!

Oh Oh!!  Mr Muush just reminded me.....tomorrow is 3-14!!!  I get it!!! See, I told you he was a Nerd!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

I love pie!


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> Hello, my fellow groupies.
> 
> I've signed up for that webcast and I am considering adding on 50 points at GCV to go to Disneyland every three years and spend a week in a studio.
> 
> What do you think?



Do it!!  VGC is wonderful...I think you'll really be happy if you do.

So sad to say it, but we got home tonight...but happy to say we had a lovely time.   We were in room 3506, with a direct view of the Mickey topiary.  'An could we hear those cow bells being rung outside of Buttons & Bells!

Sunny & beautiful Wed, gloomy & rainy til Fri, then sunny & beautiful again today. Our camera died mid-trip, so I have to figure out how to get the ones I took with my phone off it before I can post anything.

We relaxed, we jacuuzied, we laughed, we enjoyed each other, we went to no parks at all, we saw Alice in Wonderland TWICE, (ready to go again!), we ate, we slept in, wejust had a great time...  so glad we could be there again so soon.  Now we need to figure out when ourn next Lodge stay will be. 

I'll hopefully get some pics up soon.


----------



## wildernessDad

Pi?  Pi are round. Pi are not squared.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy Pi day!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

wildernessDad said:


> Pi?  Pi are round. Pi are not squared.



Pi*R^-2? Now that's just silly. Stop combining geometry with logic equations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Too much rain. I need sunshine! Any excuse for a Pi fight


----------



## Inkmahm

I'm next, I'm next! 

I have to get through a day of job hunting related meetings tomorrow and a family funeral (cousin) on Tuesday.  Then I get to pack and on Thursday, I am out of here and off to Disney.  No VWL this time, but we will be at AKV and BCV.  I get to have dinner at Artist Point for my birthday, too!

I am so looking forward to sunshine and warmth.


----------



## DVCGeek

Dizny Dad said:


> Running the net in spanish is far easier than in Russian.  I think I will try Chinese next. . . . just kidding DiznyDi!



What net is that?


----------



## DVCGeek

Inkmahm said:


> I'm next, I'm next!
> 
> I have to get through a day of job hunting related meetings tomorrow and a family funeral (cousin) on Tuesday.



Sorry to hear that- good luck with the job part and condolences on the cousin...



> Then I get to pack and on Thursday, I am out of here and off to Disney.  No VWL this time, but we will be at AKV and BCV.  I get to have dinner at Artist Point for my birthday, too!



That's better to hear!  Hope you have a WONDERFUL time!


----------



## wildernessDad

CodeSpyder still could use one or two 'iconic' SSR pictures, that you would donate free and clear, for his DVC Planner app.  Please PM me if you have any to donate and I will give you his email address.


----------



## Granny

Hello fellow Groupies!!! 

Granny here checking in from lovely western Ireland!  Spent a nice day and a half in Galway and now near Limerick at Dromoland Castle.  My DW told me that if I can't book Cinderella castle for our WDW trips then she wanted to stay at the real thing!  

It is a lovely place, and all is going well except the airlines lost two of our bags.  Puts a damper on the trip as we are traipsing all over Ireland and the bags haven't caught up with us yet.  Oh well, another excuse for DW and DD's to go shopping!

Inkmahm...have a great trip and put the real world worries on hold for a while!!


----------



## DVCGeek

Granny said:


> except the airlines lost two of our bags.  Puts a damper on the trip as we are traipsing all over Ireland and the bags haven't caught up with us yet.



Sorry to hear about that but I hope you LOVE your trip and that the rest of it goes smoothly!!!  

On another note, earlier today I tweaked my signature layout a bit after a suggestion that it was too wide from someone on another thread.  I also adjusted the height of all my images to make them uniform.  How do you think it looks now?


----------



## Dizny Dad

DVCGeek said:


> What net is that?



Search engine sites normally used as home pages (Google, Yahoo, etc) know where you have tapped into the internet (provider location) and automatically present the local language version of their page.  Trying to get around it can prove to be tricky.  It is best just to go directly to places like the DisBoards with a URL.  Many times if you use the search engine link, it will still come in in the local language.  No, it does not change the discussion boards posts into another language, but the surrounding support features can be.

Sorry if you knew that and was just being funny.  I am back at work and recognizing "funny" after returning from a trip isn't always easy.  

8 weeks out . . . . it can't come to quickly!


----------



## DVCGeek

Dizny Dad said:


> Search engine sites normally used as home pages (Google, Yahoo, etc) know where you have tapped into the internet (provider location) and automatically present the local language version of their page.  Trying to get around it can prove to be tricky.  It is best just to go directly to places like the DisBoards with a URL.



Actually, I never thought about that since I almost always use fixed links from my favorites and/or .HTML files I make dashboards in on my local file system.  Plus, I VERY rarely travel internationally so it hasn't come up!  Thanks for the explanation; that TOTALLY wasn't what I was thinking (I was thinking net as in amateur radio communications "net" or something along those lines! )


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Inkmahm said:


> I'm next, I'm next!
> 
> I have to get through a day of job hunting related meetings tomorrow and a family funeral (cousin) on Tuesday.  Then I get to pack and on Thursday, I am out of here and off to Disney.  No VWL this time, but we will be at AKV and BCV.  I get to have dinner at Artist Point for my birthday, too!
> 
> I am so looking forward to sunshine and warmth.


Sorry about your cousin.  I hope the job hunt goes well and have a great trip!!!!!



Granny said:


> Hello fellow Groupies!!!
> 
> Granny here checking in from lovely western Ireland!  Spent a nice day and a half in Galway and now near Limerick at Dromoland Castle.  My DW told me that if I can't book Cinderella castle for our WDW trips then she wanted to stay at the real thing!
> 
> It is a lovely place, and all is going well except the airlines lost two of our bags.  Puts a damper on the trip as we are traipsing all over Ireland and the bags haven't caught up with us yet.  Oh well, another excuse for DW and DD's to go shopping!
> 
> Inkmahm...have a great trip and put the real world worries on hold for a while!!




I'm green with envy.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DVCGeek - Signature looks great  ; and makes me enviuos, too!


----------



## twokats

As usual, I have been silently keeping up with all of you and sending you best wishes and all that as I read. 

I have been in and out of the hospital with my mother and I am again begging for prayers and pixie dust.  She was in a couple of weeks ago for a kink in her intestine which caused a blockage.  Dr took care of that and I got her home for almost a week and now she is in for a very bad blood clot in her left leg.

She is very down on all this and asking what can happen next. 
I told her we will overcome and get her back home.  She has been such a trooper, but as I said she gets some down moments from all this.  She has only been in bed 4 months and 9 days.  I would have already been a basket case. (I know, I am probably close to it!!!) 

Everyone that is headed on vacation, have a great time.  Those in other countries, behave yourselves and have a great learning experience!!   And everyone else, I hope you have a great week!

Thanks for letting me let off some steam and being such a great group of online friends.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> As usual, I have been silently keeping up with all of you and sending you best wishes and all that as I read.
> 
> I have been in and out of the hospital with my mother and I am again begging for prayers and pixie dust.  She was in a couple of weeks ago for a kink in her intestine which caused a blockage.  Dr took care of that and I got her home for almost a week and now she is in for a very bad blood clot in her left leg.
> 
> She is very down on all this and asking what can happen next.
> I told her we will overcome and get her back home.  She has been such a trooper, but as I said she gets some down moments from all this.  She has only been in bed 4 months and 9 days.  I would have already been a basket case. (I know, I am probably close to it!!!)
> 
> Everyone that is headed on vacation, have a great time.  Those in other countries, behave yourselves and have a great learning experience!!   And everyone else, I hope you have a great week!
> 
> Thanks for letting me let off some steam and being such a great group of online friends.



You definatly have some prayers coming your way from me.  I hope she can go home soon and recover.  I'm sure having you there is a big help to her.  Here are some hugs  and moose dust


----------



## Muushka

Oh twokats, so sorry about your mom.  I hope all is behind her at this point and that her spirits lift as well as yours. 



DVCGeek said:


> Sorry to hear about that but I hope you LOVE your trip and that the rest of it goes smoothly!!!
> 
> On another note, earlier today I tweaked my signature layout a bit after a suggestion that it was too wide from someone on another thread.  I also adjusted the height of all my images to make them uniform.  How do you think it looks now?



I think it looks like you can add another VWL Groupie Moosie in the bottom right corner!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats - wishing your mother the best and speediest recovery.  I don't know why but with my mother the problems always seem to come together as well and she's gone thru her times of depression also.  We'll be thinking of you.  



DVCGeek said:


> On another note, earlier today I tweaked my signature layout a bit after a suggestion that it was too wide from someone on another thread.  I also adjusted the height of all my images to make them uniform.  How do you think it looks now?



I think there's room for at least two more resorts - maybe three!


----------



## blossomz

A few pages ago someone asked about Southwest and Magical Express.  So I shot them an email and received their response today.  Here is the latest:
Over the years we have heard from many Customers who have asked us to consider participating in Disney's Magical Express shuttle-and-luggage service, and we have certainly listened. Although we won't be offering this amenity at all Disney resorts, we're happy to share that we have launched a pilot program for guests staying at Disney's Pop Century Resort and will be flying on Southwest Airlines. These Customers will be able to check in for their flights and drop off their luggage before departing for Orlando International Airport.

While we don't have a definitive date as to when we might offer this service at other Disney resorts (since this initiative requires extensive time and programming to implement), please know that it is our goal to eventually expand this service to Southwest Customers staying at other Disney resorts in the future. We appreciate your patience and understanding during this process, and we hope to see you onboard when your travels take you to "The Most Magical Place on Earth."

Guess we'll just have to wait awhile till they get to our end of the world!


----------



## DVCGeek

Dizny Dad said:


> DVCGeek - Signature looks great  ; and makes me enviuos, too!



Cool, thanks!  Guess we all envy someone- perhaps eventually I'll hit the 1000 point club.    I'm almost 1/3rd there now...


----------



## DVCGeek

twokats - sorry to read about your mom;  things improve soon!!!



Muushka said:


> I think it looks like you can add another VWL Groupie Moosie in the bottom right corner!



Hmmm, double groupie it?  Interesting idea...  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think there's room for at least two more resorts - maybe three!



Maybe someday; ya' never know!  As of this weekend I haven't won the lottery yet though, so it might be a while!


----------



## Muushka

Your sig would start with our moose and end with our moose.  Perfect!


----------



## Granny

I know how Groupies like photo TR's, so here's one of our current hotel:








Not trying to make anyone jealous, mind you!! 

Thanks for the kind words regarding the missing luggage.  One bag made it to us tonight and we're hoping for the other one tomorrow night.  If not, just another excuse for shopping!!


----------



## DVCGeek

Muushka said:


> Your sig would start with our moose and end with our moose.  Perfect!



How's this?  I also moved the text to the middle...


----------



## Muushka

Be still my heart.  That picture is gorgeous. How did you get it?  

Hoping for the knock on the door:  Luggage for Granny!


----------



## Muushka

DVCGeek said:


> How's this?  I moved the text to the middle...



Looking good!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*stopher1* - Welcome back and your relaxing trip sounds heavenly! Hope to see pictures soon.

*Inkmahm* - So sorry about your cousin. Hope you have a safe and relaxing trip.  Enjoy the Artist Point birthday dinner. 

*twokats* - so sorry that your mom is facing more difficulties It cant be easy for you trying to keep positive for her. 

*DVCGeek* - love the starting and ending moosies--Great idea Muushka! 

*blossomz* - thanks for the info 

*Granny* - LOVE it! Hope you get your last bag soon. 

My countdown is down to 11 days for my Ft. Wilderness trip.  Had a scare last night--one of my DS15 sprained his ankle pretty bad.  X-ray today showed no break, so we are thankful for that.  Still pretty swollen and he is in an air splint for 2 weeks.  We're so grateful that it isn't worse and that it is enough days away from departure that it hopefully doesn't affect our trip very much.


----------



## twinklebug

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> My countdown is down to 11 days for my Ft. Wilderness trip.  Had a scare last night--one of my DS15 sprained his ankle pretty bad.  X-ray today showed no break, so we are thankful for that.  Still pretty swollen and he is in an air splint for 2 weeks.  We're so grateful that it isn't worse and that it is enough days away from departure that it hopefully doesn't affect our trip very much.



Fort Wilderness!  I grew up going to the Fort. Boy has it changed... but is always magical!  Will you be in a cabin, camper, or Tent (for the bravest of souls.)


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> I know how Groupies like photo TR's, so here's one of our current hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to make anyone jealous, mind you!!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words regarding the missing luggage.  One bag made it to us tonight and we're hoping for the other one tomorrow night.  If not, just another excuse for shopping!!



Wow!  Oh, no!  I'm not jealous!.... Geez!  Maybe next you'll tell me you own the place!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

twinklebug said:


> Fort Wilderness!  I grew up going to the Fort. Boy has it changed... but is always magical!  Will you be in a cabin, camper, or Tent (for the bravest of souls.)



This time will be a tent (for the craziest of souls).

We've stayed 10 times in a cabin since 2000 and twice in a tent.  It was the only place we could afford to stay on property with a family of 6 back in the early days before we bought DVC.  And with 4 boys the cabins were perfect.  Lots of good memories!  Now it is usually just the 4 of us--with the college kids not being able to go much.


----------



## twinklebug

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> This time will be a tent (for the craziest of souls).
> 
> We've stayed 10 times in a cabin since 2000 and twice in a tent.  It was the only place we could afford to stay on property with a family of 6 back in the early days before we bought DVC.  And with 4 boys the cabins were perfect.  Lots of good memories!  Now it is usually just the 4 of us--with the college kids not being able to go much.



10 times +2 - you have me beat! We stayed in a camper in '72, '76, '80, '83 ('79 didn't count as we stayed two nights and rushed home) and then attempted to stay in a cabin in 2004 for Charlie. I loved each and every time. 

I'd love to try tenting and save on those weekend points but don't have a tent or the knowledge to put one up hehe... have to wait for my scout to learn how and then show mom how it's done. 

Your college boys didn't complain about you not going over spring break?  Mine inquired about my plans but booked himself a cruise when he realized no one would be in Disney. Where he got the money from I'm afraid to ask.


----------



## blossomz

WD. Gorgious!


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> I know how Groupies like photo TR's, so here's one of our current hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to make anyone jealous, mind you!!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words regarding the missing luggage.  One bag made it to us tonight and we're hoping for the other one tomorrow night.  If not, just another excuse for shopping!!



Very nice.  I bet the fireplaces are nice and big too...


----------



## stopher1

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *stopher1* - Welcome back and your relaxing trip sounds heavenly! Hope to see pictures soon.



Thanks Dory - it was.  I finally figured out how to get the pics off my phone today, and they were actually not too bad.  I should be able to get them uploaded tomorrow and get some on here.  Sorry - I'm slow right now.  My laptop was sent out to our IT dept while we were gone for some needed repairs, updates, etc...was supposed to be on my desk today when I was back in the office, but nope, they forgot to ship it back!  So it was going out today they said for an early AM delivery tomorrow.  My DW uses our home computer pretty exclusively - but I sneaked on here now while she's reading to our sons... but I know I won't have time to upload and post as well!    We do what we can.


----------



## twinklebug

*Grannie* - I've resisted posting a response to your "humble" accommodations up until now... 
simply said... gorgeous! Ireland needs to be added to my bucket list!

Two irish quotes from my Irish/German "Aunt" Birtie (ggma hated to be called grandma):

Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away.

A true Irishman considers anyone who won't come around to his point of view to be hopelessly stubborn.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> I know how Groupies like photo TR's, so here's one of our current hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to make anyone jealous, mind you!!



Obviously not!   

Wow Granny - that's amazing!!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Be still my heart.  That picture is gorgeous. How did you get it?
> 
> Hoping for the knock on the door:  Luggage for Granny!



I stole the photo from a web site...no helicopter rides available here!  I just searched on Dromoland Castle Google images and picked the one that I thought would make the Groupies jealous!!  Thanks for the wishes for the luggage.



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *Granny* - LOVE it! Hope you get your last bag soon.



Thanks for the luggage pixie dust. 



wildernessDad said:


> Wow!  Oh, no!  I'm not jealous!.... Geez!  Maybe next you'll tell me you own the place!


  We asked for a quote but I'm afraid the owner isn't interested in selling. 



stopher1 said:


> Very nice.  I bet the fireplaces are nice and big too...


  Yes they are.  Fortunately, we haven't needed them yet!



twinklebug said:


> *Grannie* - I've resisted posting a response to your "humble" accommodations up until now...
> simply said... gorgeous! Ireland needs to be added to my bucket list!
> 
> Two irish quotes from my Irish/German "Aunt" Birtie (ggma hated to be called grandma):
> 
> Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away.
> 
> A true Irishman considers anyone who won't come around to his point of view to be hopelessly stubborn.



I love those quotes!  I might have to use them on some locals to show off my knowledge and blend right in! 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Obviously not!
> 
> Wow Granny - that's amazing!!




Thanks Kathy.

Actually, I felt a little sheepish last night after making the post.  It seemed really like a "look at me aren't I great" kind of thing and I hope you all realize that I was just sharing this amazing place with you.  We lucked out by going in the off-season and got a really good deal on the rooms.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Hello fellow Groupies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a lovely place, and all is going well except the airlines lost two of our bags.  Puts a damper on the trip as we are traipsing all over Ireland and the bags haven't caught up with us yet.  Oh well, another excuse for DW and DD's to go shopping!
> 
> Inkmahm...have a great trip and put the real world worries on hold for a while!!




Ouch!    I read a story last week Granny about a gentlemen who is suing American airline for the return of his baggage check fees.  They lost his luggage and he wants his fees return.  LOL.   Americans defense is that the fees are for the actual baggage handling but does not guarantee it will get to the passenger.    who knew.  I'll keep the fingers crossed for you guys.  Enjoy!!


twokats said:


> As usual, I have been silently keeping up with all of you and sending you best wishes and all that as I read.
> 
> I have been in and out of the hospital with my mother and I am again begging for prayers and pixie dust.  She was in a couple of weeks ago for a kink in her intestine which caused a blockage.  Dr took care of that and I got her home for almost a week and now she is in for a very bad blood clot in her left leg.
> 
> She is very down on all this and asking what can happen next.
> I told her we will overcome and get her back home.  She has been such a trooper, but as I said she gets some down moments from all this.  She has only been in bed 4 months and 9 days.  I would have already been a basket case. (I know, I am probably close to it!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me let off some steam and being such a great group of online friends.



Kathy, no begging needed whatsoever, winging the prayers up as we speak.  Give your mom our best, being sick is very depressing.  It's horrible when all you want to do is get well and thats the very thing that seems to take forever. 
Take care of yourself also.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Actually, I felt a little sheepish last night after making the post.  It seemed really like a "look at me aren't I great" kind of thing and I hope you all realize that I was just sharing this amazing place with you.  We lucked out by going in the off-season and got a really good deal on the rooms.



Oh dear!  No way Granny.  I think we all cheer each other on when we are able to experience something special.  Gosh I remember how I was when we scored that suite on a cruise last year.  Like a kid in a candy shop.  

I hope I didn't come across that way!  Naaaaaa.  Groupies cheer on Groupies!

Got luggage?


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Oh dear!  No way Granny.  I think we all cheer each other on when we are able to experience something special.  Gosh I remember how I was when we scored that suite on a cruise last year.  Like a kid in a candy shop.
> 
> I hope I didn't come across that way!  Naaaaaa.  Groupies cheer on Groupies!
> 
> Got luggage?



Oh yeah Granny, I was thinking the same thing as Muushka...enjoy it, and thanks for sharing.  It looks awesome.  

Are you gonna post pics of the inside? Would love to see... are you in a tower room?  I think that would be pretty cool.

Definitely need to add Ireland to my bucket list.


----------



## tiggerrifficheidi

I'm new to this thread, and qualify as a groupie (not an owner, sadly).  We own at BLT, but our first DVC stay was at VWL on a cash reservation.

I have to get a bit long-winded and tell a funny story.  My DH and I are both in the Army.  I was in Iraq, and was coming home.  We decided we'd get married  (to do the legal thing) and then have the BIG DISNEY WEDDING on his R&R (he was leaving 5 weeks after I came home).  Well, I said we needed to go to WDW to "plan" for the big wedding, so we might as well get married there.

We planned an Escape wedding with us, my BFF and her DH and DD (didn't tell any of our family about it) at Sunset Pointe at the Poly.  I wanted to stay there, but since DH was calling one week out for a weekend in June (he was making the reservations as I was travelling through Kuwait), it was booked.  DH had never been to WDW, but the Reservation agent offered VWL.  For some reason, in DH's mind "villa" in a wilderness "lodge" translated to a shelter with a hammock and mosquito net!!!  He was so worried, as he pictured me getting ready for our wedding with sweat dripping off my nose.  

Needless to say, he was overwhelmed (with everything Disney, but particularly the WL and VWL).  His favorite part was the W/D in the 1BR.  Such a practical guy!

Anyway, we bought at BLT right before our big wedding last Jan.  We've since stayed at SSR, BWV and BLT (like 'em all for different reasons), but we're very excited to be going to VWL for a split-stay (6 days 31 May-6 Jun with 5 days at OKW after).  

Just wanted to come on board and proclaim my groupiness!  In fact, I used the VWL lobby as an inspiration for our living room.  Just wish I could buy those paintings!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

twokats said:


> As usual, I have been silently keeping up with all of you and sending you best wishes and all that as I read.
> 
> I have been in and out of the hospital with my mother and I am again begging for prayers and pixie dust.  She was in a couple of weeks ago for a kink in her intestine which caused a blockage.  Dr took care of that and I got her home for almost a week and now she is in for a very bad blood clot in her left leg.
> 
> She is very down on all this and asking what can happen next.
> I told her we will overcome and get her back home.  She has been such a trooper, but as I said she gets some down moments from all this.  She has only been in bed 4 months and 9 days.  I would have already been a basket case. (I know, I am probably close to it!!!)
> 
> Everyone that is headed on vacation, have a great time.  Those in other countries, behave yourselves and have a great learning experience!!   And everyone else, I hope you have a great week!
> 
> Thanks for letting me let off some steam and being such a great group of online friends.



Kathy - Best wishes to your mom for a speedy recovery. 



Granny said:


> I know how Groupies like photo TR's, so here's one of our current hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to make anyone jealous, mind you!!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words regarding the missing luggage.  One bag made it to us tonight and we're hoping for the other one tomorrow night.  If not, just another excuse for shopping!!



Granny - WOW! Looks amazing.



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> This time will be a tent (for the craziest of souls).
> 
> We've stayed 10 times in a cabin since 2000 and twice in a tent.  It was the only place we could afford to stay on property with a family of 6 back in the early days before we bought DVC.  And with 4 boys the cabins were perfect.  Lots of good memories!  Now it is usually just the 4 of us--with the college kids not being able to go much.



Dory - My wife and daughter are such city girls they didn't believe me when I told them people tent camp at the Fort. When we were checking out of the cabins last trip I drove through the tent loop to prove it to them. Let's just say you are much braver than they are. I don't think I will have them tent camping anytime soon, though I would love to.

Tiggerrifficheidi - Welcome to the Groupie thread and a heartfelt thank you to you and your husband for your service to our country.


----------



## Inkmahm

twokats said:


> As usual, I have been silently keeping up with all of you and sending you best wishes and all that as I read.
> 
> I have been in and out of the hospital with my mother and I am again begging for prayers and pixie dust.  She was in a couple of weeks ago for a kink in her intestine which caused a blockage.  Dr took care of that and I got her home for almost a week and now she is in for a very bad blood clot in her left leg.
> 
> She is very down on all this and asking what can happen next.
> I told her we will overcome and get her back home.  She has been such a trooper, but as I said she gets some down moments from all this.  She has only been in bed 4 months and 9 days.  I would have already been a basket case. (I know, I am probably close to it!!!)
> 
> Everyone that is headed on vacation, have a great time.  Those in other countries, behave yourselves and have a great learning experience!!   And everyone else, I hope you have a great week!
> 
> Thanks for letting me let off some steam and being such a great group of online friends.



Thanks for the good wishes, everyone.  My interview yesterday went very well so I am encouraged.   Tonight I see family for the funeral.  Not exactly fun, but still I like seeing people that I haven't seen in awhile.

Twokats, best wishes for your mom and better health days ahead.  Hang in there!


----------



## Dizny Dad

tiggerrifficheidi said:


> I'm new to this thread, and qualify as a groupie (not an owner, sadly).  We own at BLT, but our first DVC stay was at VWL on a cash reservation.
> 
> I have to get a bit long-winded and tell a funny story.  My DH and I are both in the Army.  I was in Iraq, and was coming home.  We decided we'd get married  (to do the legal thing) and then have the BIG DISNEY WEDDING on his R&R (he was leaving 5 weeks after I came home).  Well, I said we needed to go to WDW to "plan" for the big wedding, so we might as well get married there.
> 
> We planned an Escape wedding with us, my BFF and her DH and DD (didn't tell any of our family about it) at Sunset Pointe at the Poly.  I wanted to stay there, but since DH was calling one week out for a weekend in June (he was making the reservations as I was travelling through Kuwait), it was booked.  DH had never been to WDW, but the Reservation agent offered VWL.  For some reason, in DH's mind "villa" in a wilderness "lodge" translated to a shelter with a hammock and mosquito net!!!  He was so worried, as he pictured me getting ready for our wedding with sweat dripping off my nose.
> 
> Needless to say, he was overwhelmed (with everything Disney, but particularly the WL and VWL).  His favorite part was the W/D in the 1BR.  Such a practical guy!
> 
> Anyway, we bought at BLT right before our big wedding last Jan.  We've since stayed at SSR, BWV and BLT (like 'em all for different reasons), but we're very excited to be going to VWL for a split-stay (6 days 31 May-6 Jun with 5 days at OKW after).
> 
> Just wanted to come on board and proclaim my groupiness!  In fact, I used the VWL lobby as an inspiration for our living room.  Just wish I could buy those paintings!



*Welcome to the GROUPIES!* 

All that is needed to be here is a love for our wonderful VWL!  So enjoy the conversations, and the appreciation for each other, here on this thread.

*And I want to thank you both for your Service to our country!  *  Without your service, all that we know and take for granted would be gone in an instant.  Thanks for providing, protecting, and caring.

Your story brought chills to my heart!  What a great story!  Thanks for sharing it with us!  

DS returned from Iraq at the end of December and is getting married in June.  No WDW wedding, but Hawaii will due. This suits DW and I just fine.  You have no idea how well this fits into our lives . . . . I have plenty of mints. . . .


----------



## twokats

Thanks to everyone for the prayers and wishes. 

The DR told Mom that he wanted her to stand on her leg and hang it over the side of the bed.  That is great news!!  He might be possibly sending her home before the end of the week.  He told her he wants to talk to me first.  (He is also my dr) 

Welcome to tiggerrifficheidi.  I also thank you.  I have a son (now in the National Guard after quite a few years in the Army) who served several tours in Iraq and Afghanistan.  Glad to have you around. 

Granny, the picture is amazing and I agree that we also need to see inside pics.


----------



## tiggerrifficheidi

Dizny Dad said:


> *Welcome to the GROUPIES!*
> 
> All that is needed to be here is a love for our wonderful VWL!  So enjoy the conversations, and the appreciation for each other, here on this thread.
> 
> *And I want to thank you both for your Service to our country!  *  Without your service, all that we know and take for granted would be gone in an instant.  Thanks for providing, protecting, and caring.
> 
> Your story brought chills to my heart!  What a great story!  Thanks for sharing it with us!
> 
> DS returned from Iraq at the end of December and is getting married in June.  No WDW wedding, but Hawaii will due. This suits DW and I just fine.  You have no idea how well this fits into our lives . . . . I have plenty of mints. . . .





twokats said:


> Welcome to tiggerrifficheidi.  I also thank you.  I have a son (now in the National Guard after quite a few years in the Army) who served several tours in Iraq and Afghanistan.  Glad to have you around.



Thanks!  It's so great that we get such support!  Since DH and I did back-to-backs in Iraq, I, too, have decided to go the part-time route (after 12 years active).  So, I'm in the Reserves and we're at Ft. Leavenworth, KS while DH goes to school.  

And Hawaii sounds great!  Too bad the DVC isn't built yet.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Oh dear!  No way Granny.  I think we all cheer each other on when we are able to experience something special.  Gosh I remember how I was when we scored that suite on a cruise last year.  Like a kid in a candy shop.
> 
> I hope I didn't come across that way!  Naaaaaa.  Groupies cheer on Groupies!
> 
> Got luggage?


  Well said Muushka!



tiggerrifficheidi said:


> I'm new to this thread, and qualify as a groupie (not an owner, sadly).  We own at BLT, but our first DVC stay was at VWL on a cash reservation.
> Just wanted to come on board and proclaim my groupiness!  In fact, I used the VWL lobby as an inspiration for our living room.  Just wish I could buy those paintings!


Welcome!!!!!  You will love this thread!  Thanks for the story.  From someone who grew up as an Army brat thank you both very much for your service!!


twokats said:


> Thanks to everyone for the prayers and wishes.
> 
> The DR told Mom that he wanted her to stand on her leg and hang it over the side of the bed.  That is great news!!  He might be possibly sending her home before the end of the week.  He told her he wants to talk to me first.  (He is also my dr)



That is great news!  Glad for letting us know!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Actually, I felt a little sheepish last night after making the post.  It seemed really like a "look at me aren't I great" kind of thing and I hope you all realize that I was just sharing this amazing place with you.  We lucked out by going in the off-season and got a really good deal on the rooms.



But Granny, if we don't see pictures how can we decide where to use our points.  We can use our points, can't we?    We like the sharing!  

Welcome to the Groupies tiggerrifficheidi!  That's a great story about your DH and his concern b/c he thought he'd booked you into a tent.  lol  And I also will add my thanks for the service you both have done for our country!


----------



## DVCGeek

twinklebug said:


> A true Irishman considers anyone who won't come around to his point of view to be hopelessly stubborn.



I LOVE that one!  and I happen to be about 3/16ths Irish, so that's probably enough to be true...  



Granny said:


> Actually, I felt a little sheepish last night after making the post.  It seemed really like a "look at me aren't I great" kind of thing and I hope you all realize that I was just sharing this amazing place with you.



You aren't at our beloved Lodge, not even at Disney from what I can tell- looks like the entirely wrong castle...    and wrong country for that matter!  What would be be so 'great' about that?    But I'm still glad you seem to be having a good time.   

Truth be told, I wouldn't mind going to Ireland someday, as long i still got at least two Disney trips in that year!  DW & I have several non-Disney trips to take when convenient; for one thing we want to go to all 50 states together!


----------



## Granny

Hey everyone...thanks for the ever-present Groupie support!  

Our second lost bag turned up this evening.  So about 2 1/2 days without that one.  Like I said, DW took it as an opportunity to go shopping especially since I informed her that I had bought trip insurance which included baggage delays.  She got a great Irish sweater today (before the bag got delivered).

I'll post interior room photos (pretty awesome too) but for now you can get a feel for it by going to the hotel web site.  Here's a direct link to the type of room we ended up with.  Dromoland Castle Hotel Luxury Room

My daughters also have a similar room which they were able to get adjoined to us with a common door.  So the room accommodations couldn't be much better than this.  

Tomorrow we are driving into Limerick for the St. Patrick's Day Parade.  Should be quite a zoo with 60,000 people expected.  That doesn't sound like much but for a city the size of Limerick (35,000 pop) it pretty much ties up the entire town.  Hopefully we can get close enough to park somewhere and get into the town to see the parade.

Thanks again all for the support and wishes.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

twinklebug said:


> 10 times +2 - you have me beat! We stayed in a camper in '72, '76, '80, '83 ('79 didn't count as we stayed two nights and rushed home) and then attempted to stay in a cabin in 2004 for Charlie. I loved each and every time.
> 
> I'd love to try tenting and save on those weekend points but don't have a tent or the knowledge to put one up hehe... have to wait for my scout to learn how and then show mom how it's done.
> 
> Your college boys didn't complain about you not going over spring break?  Mine inquired about my plans but booked himself a cruise when he realized no one would be in Disney. Where he got the money from I'm afraid to ask.



My college boys are too busy with their own lives to care too much.  One is getting married in July and is in the work to save money mode.  The other is actually planning to go with us in May when my parents go.



stopher1 said:


> Thanks Dory - it was.  I finally figured out how to get the pics off my phone today, and they were actually not too bad.  I should be able to get them uploaded tomorrow and get some on here.  Sorry - I'm slow right now.  My laptop was sent out to our IT dept while we were gone for some needed repairs, updates, etc...was supposed to be on my desk today when I was back in the office, but nope, they forgot to ship it back!  So it was going out today they said for an early AM delivery tomorrow.  My DW uses our home computer pretty exclusively - but I sneaked on here now while she's reading to our sons... but I know I won't have time to upload and post as well!    We do what we can.



I am sure you are nuts without your laptop.  Hope you get it back ASAP and will look forward to those pictures anytime. 



Muushka said:


> Oh dear!  No way Granny.  I think we all cheer each other on when we are able to experience something special.  Gosh I remember how I was when we scored that suite on a cruise last year.  Like a kid in a candy shop.
> 
> I hope I didn't come across that way!  Naaaaaa.  Groupies cheer on Groupies!
> 
> Got luggage?



Well said as always Muushka. 



tiggerrifficheidi said:


> I'm new to this thread, and qualify as a groupie (not an owner, sadly).  We own at BLT, but our first DVC stay was at VWL on a cash reservation.
> 
> I have to get a bit long-winded and tell a funny story.  My DH and I are both in the Army.  I was in Iraq, and was coming home.  We decided we'd get married  (to do the legal thing) and then have the BIG DISNEY WEDDING on his R&R (he was leaving 5 weeks after I came home).  Well, I said we needed to go to WDW to "plan" for the big wedding, so we might as well get married there.
> 
> We planned an Escape wedding with us, my BFF and her DH and DD (didn't tell any of our family about it) at Sunset Pointe at the Poly.  I wanted to stay there, but since DH was calling one week out for a weekend in June (he was making the reservations as I was travelling through Kuwait), it was booked.  DH had never been to WDW, but the Reservation agent offered VWL.  For some reason, in DH's mind "villa" in a wilderness "lodge" translated to a shelter with a hammock and mosquito net!!!  He was so worried, as he pictured me getting ready for our wedding with sweat dripping off my nose.
> 
> Needless to say, he was overwhelmed (with everything Disney, but particularly the WL and VWL).  His favorite part was the W/D in the 1BR.  Such a practical guy!
> 
> Anyway, we bought at BLT right before our big wedding last Jan.  We've since stayed at SSR, BWV and BLT (like 'em all for different reasons), but we're very excited to be going to VWL for a split-stay (6 days 31 May-6 Jun with 5 days at OKW after).
> 
> Just wanted to come on board and proclaim my groupiness!  In fact, I used the VWL lobby as an inspiration for our living room.  Just wish I could buy those paintings!








Let me add my thanks for your service to our country.  You are our heroes and we appreciate all you have done.  And enjoyed reading your story!








DisneyNutzy said:


> Dory - My wife and daughter are such city girls they didn't believe me when I told them people tent camp at the Fort. When we were checking out of the cabins last trip I drove through the tent loop to prove it to them. Let's just say you are much braver than they are. I don't think I will have them tent camping anytime soon, though I would love to.



I am quite the city girl too.  It took me 6 years and 7 times staying in a cabin at Ft. Wilderness before I agreed to it.  I used to ride the bus past tents and feel sorry for them.  Especially when it rained.  The twins were 11 and still homeschooled when we finally did it and their brothers stayed home  because they were in private high school and didn't want to miss.  All of those factors helped make it more fun.  I would not have survived with young children.  I've been told that Ft Wilderness is luxury camping because the facilities are all so nice compared to anywhere else.  I have some critter fears  and I kind of have to baby-step the whole thing--especially at night. Baby steps to the bathroom....



twokats said:


> Thanks to everyone for the prayers and wishes.
> 
> The DR told Mom that he wanted her to stand on her leg and hang it over the side of the bed.  That is great news!!  He might be possibly sending her home before the end of the week.  He told her he wants to talk to me first.  (He is also my dr)
> 
> Welcome to tiggerrifficheidi.  I also thank you.  I have a son (now in the National Guard after quite a few years in the Army) who served several tours in Iraq and Afghanistan.  Glad to have you around.
> 
> Granny, the picture is amazing and I agree that we also need to see inside pics.


Hope your mom continues to improve and goes home soon! 



Granny said:


> Hey everyone...thanks for the ever-present Groupie support!
> 
> Our second lost bag turned up this evening.  So about 2 1/2 days without that one.  Like I said, DW took it as an opportunity to go shopping especially since I informed her that I had bought trip insurance which included baggage delays.  She got a great Irish sweater today (before the bag got delivered).
> 
> I'll post interior room photos (pretty awesome too) but for now you can get a feel for it by going to the hotel web site.  Here's a direct link to the type of room we ended up with.  Dromoland Castle Hotel Luxury Room
> 
> My daughters also have a similar room which they were able to get adjoined to us with a common door.  So the room accommodations couldn't be much better than this.
> 
> Tomorrow we are driving into Limerick for the St. Patrick's Day Parade.  Should be quite a zoo with 60,000 people expected.  That doesn't sound like much but for a city the size of Limerick (35,000 pop) it pretty much ties up the entire town.  Hopefully we can get close enough to park somewhere and get into the town to see the parade.
> 
> Thanks again all for the support and wishes.



We are living through you Granny!  Enjoy the parade & glad you got your bag and that your wife got a little shopping enjoyment from the mishap.

10 more sleeps until I'm off to Disney!  We will most definitely get over to WL several times for pictures, pin trading, snacks and just to sit in the lobby to soak it all in!


----------



## tea pot

*HAPPY ST PATRICK'S DAY GROUPIES !!!!  *
*Wow* *Granny* *St Pat's Day in Ireland.... Now that's and Irish Dream Come True  *


Sorry MIA again 
Thanks *Dory *for your last post it sure helped in catching up off to read more


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

tea pot   So good to see you. Hope all is well!

I was afraid I quoted too much after I saw the post I made.   Glad it helped you get a quick update.  Sorry to anybody who is annoyed by it!


----------



## DVCGeek

Top of the (afternoon?) to everyone and Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!

Nothing else of particular interest to report right now other than that I FedExed the VWL add-on papers back to DVC Monday morning; haven't heard anything back but I didn't expect to, just wait a few more weeks for my deed and dues statements...


----------



## Muushka

A big...no EXTRA BIG welcome to *tiggerrifficheidi*!  
As was mentioned, thank you and your betrothed for your service to our country.  

Words cannot express my gratitude.






I stole that from Dory!  Don't tell anyone 

Love your wedding story almost as much as I love that picture under your screen name.
I remember seeing it on other threads and admiring it.

Now, for the fun stuff...grab yourself a Groupie Siggy Moosie.  I'll bet he would look very handsome on you!
Let us (well me) know if you want your trips added to the first page.  
Of course you will be hounded for pictures and reports, but that is all part of the fun of Groupie-dom.

*twokats *(Kathy), I am glad to hear your mom is improving.  Continued pixie dust.  Hope she is home soon.

*Inkmahm*, best wishes for employment and getting ready to celebrate a birthday at the happiest place in the world!

*Granny*, I heard that Ireland is having great weather for the parade!!  Woohoo!  And glad your luggage made its way home to you.

Hey *DVCGeak*, hope those papers come soon!






I stole that from Dory too!!!  Shameless.....
*
Thank you Dory for the great graphics!!  Couldn't have made this post without you!!!*


----------



## eliza61

tiggerrifficheidi said:


> I have to get a bit long-winded and tell a funny story.  My DH and I are both in the Army.  I was in Iraq, and was coming home.  We decided we'd get married  (to do the legal thing) and then have the BIG DISNEY WEDDING on his R&R (he was leaving 5 weeks after I came home).  Well, I said we needed to go to WDW to "plan" for the big wedding, so we might as well get married there.
> 
> 
> Needless to say, he was overwhelmed (with everything Disney, but particularly the WL and VWL).  His favorite part was the W/D in the 1BR.  Such a practical guy!
> !



Hey Tiggerfificheidi!!

 Welcome to our band of merry men (and gals) !!  I'll echoe the gangs big* HUGS, KISSES AND LOTS OF THANKS FOR YOUR SERVICE!!*

Psst, I don't own at wl either but I refused to leave so they let me play with them to keep me from rolling on the floor kicking and screaming.  

It's a great gang here, stop by often for some groupie goodness.

The only requirement we have is lots of pictures, we live through our other groupies.  So we are vacation picture junkies.


----------



## horselover

Hello groupies!  Well we're back.   Sad to be back but we had a wonderful trip.  Ok I have to say it - I loved BCV.  VWL is still #1 in my book, but BCV is a close 2nd.  We did make it over for a visit to the Lodge on Friday.  It was pouring rain & we had just finished breakfast at Kona.  No way I could be that close & not pop over.  I have some pics & I'll post more details later.  Just popped in to say hi & hope everyone is well.


----------



## stopher1

OH WOW - what a crazy couple of days it has been without my laptop.  Just trying to check stuff out on my phone has not been fun to say the least.  Got it back yesterday and have been reconfiguring what those crazy IT folks messed up!  Ugh.  Plus playing catch up on all that I didn't get done before leaving for the Lodge, and then of course the new stuff that popped up while we were there... fun, fun.  

I'll have to go back and read through the various posts later... I have a meeting to get to, but I did finally get all of my various photos uploaded to photobucket finally!  Yay.  

I will definitely post some more pics later - but here are just a few right now for you all.  In absolutely no  particular order...











I just loved these fans in Roaring Fork.  











Cheers!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Twokats*...thoughts, prayers and hugs to you.  Hope your mom gets better soon. 


HAPPY ST PATTY'S DAY GROUPIES !











Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

horselover said:


> Hello groupies!  Well we're back.   Sad to be back but we had a wonderful trip.  Ok I have to say it - I loved BCV.  VWL is still #1 in my book, but BCV is a close 2nd.  We did make it over for a visit to the Lodge on Friday.  It was pouring rain & we had just finished breakfast at Kona.  No way I could be that close & not pop over.  I have some pics & I'll post more details later.  Just popped in to say hi & hope everyone is well.



Welcome back *horselover* !!!!  Glad you had a nice time and looking forward to your pics !  BCV and GCV are the only two DVC's I have not stayed at.   I have friends who own BCV and they love it too.  

Maria


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> Hello groupies!  Well we're back.   Sad to be back but we had a wonderful trip.  Ok I have to say it - I loved BCV.  VWL is still #1 in my book, but BCV is a close 2nd.  We did make it over for a visit to the Lodge on Friday.  It was pouring rain & we had just finished breakfast at Kona.  No way I could be that close & not pop over.  I have some pics & I'll post more details later.  Just popped in to say hi & hope everyone is well.



Welcome back!


----------



## stopher1

Here are a few more photos from our stay last week.  Again, these photos are really just in random order.  

When we checked in, the lobby was nearly empty (of course it was about 2 or 2:30 pm, cannot remember which).  Our room was ready, and the CM very pleasant and helpful










The grounds were lovely.  The decidious trees were still naked, but the flower beds had been planted and were in bloom





This one is from our last morning there, when we finally got around to being at the geyser at the right time





Our trip was very nice.  Sunshiny beautiful weather basically bookended the trip.  Sunny and lovely the day we arrived and the day we left.  Rain, rain, rain and more rain on Thursday & Friday.  But that was okay.  We really enjoyed hanging out at the resort, and heading over to DTD to watch Alice in Wonderland...twice.  It was a blast.  I'll post some more photos probably tomorrow.


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


> I know how Groupies like photo TR's, so here's one of our current hotel:



*Granny* I just might put The Emerald Isle on my bucket list 

*twokats* Hugs and Prayers for you and your mom 

*tiggerrifficheidi * A Big Groupie Welcome and as all the others have said
Thanks to you and your DH for your service. We are truly grateful.
You will definitely need to hang around with us groupies and WE Just LOVE WEDDING Pictures almost as much as Lodge pictures  

*Horselover* Welcome Back... glad you loved the Beach Club Looking forward to your TR and Pics...

Good Night Groupies


----------



## tea pot

stopher1 said:


> cheers!



Thanks a Bunch!!!!! but can I steal it ???
Oops!!! just did.... I couldn't help myself


----------



## stopher1

tea pot said:


> Thanks a Bunch!!!!! but can I steal it ???
> Oops!!! just did.... I couldn't help myself



 no worries from me! 

OK, so I've finally been able to go back and actually concentrate as I read back through the pages I missed while at the Lodge and then with an MIA laptop.  

*twokats* - more prayers for your mom from me.  Hope she's doing better.

*DVCGeek *- congrats on your points purchase, and the fun of more paperwork.  Love the new signature BTW too. 

*twinklebug* - those were some awesome irish blessings/quotes.  

*tiggerificheidi *- WELCOME!!  and THANK YOU VERY MUCH to you and your DH for your service - you are definitely appreciated!!  And I loved the wedding & planning story!  

*inkmahm* - I'm glad you are encouraged.  I hope it turns out well.

*granny* - again, I loved the castle shot where you're staying, even if you did take it from the website.  Looks incredible.  Ireland is definitely on my bucket list, even before your excellent pic/link.  I hope the St. Pat's day parade was fun.

*keepswimmingdory* - your bus/rain story was hysterical - more because we just experienced that ourselves last week.  We arrived in beautiful sunny weather, to then have 2 days of very strong, sometimes almost torrential, rain, only to wake up on our last day to beautiful sunshine and then travel home that afternoon.  Since we didn't go to the parks, we enjoyed the resort but also ventured over to DTD to watch Alice in Wonderland - both days. As we were passing the Fort to and from both times, one or both of us would comment on how glad we were not the poor people trying to tent camp in that rain.  The look on people's faces at the bus stop at DTD when the Ft's bus arrived was just sad.  I heard one mom saying she would never camp at WDW again.  I don't mind camping in the rain at Summer Camp, where you're supposed to get grimy and dirty anyway - but I certainly wouldn't want to do that at WDW.

*teapot* -   Glad you enjoyed my pic enough to steal it!

*horselover* - welcome back again!  Can't wait to see your pictures too

I think I've caught everybody's news...but if I missed someone I'm sorry.  But  all around.  

I have some more pics to share, and I'll try to get them posted yet today.


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Hello groupies!  Well we're back.   Sad to be back but we had a wonderful trip.  Ok I have to say it - I loved BCV.  VWL is still #1 in my book, but BCV is a close 2nd.  We did make it over for a visit to the Lodge on Friday.  It was pouring rain & we had just finished breakfast at Kona.  No way I could be that close & not pop over.  I have some pics & I'll post more details later.  Just popped in to say hi & hope everyone is well.



I am right there with you on your choice of DVC resorts.  I love BCV _almost _as much as VWL!   Welcome back!

Stopher, I love that picture of the flowers at WL.  Just beautiful.  Thank you for posting all of them!


----------



## stopher1

On our first night we headed over to BOMA for dinner. 





While there we were treated to this nice little bonus of yummy treats in honor of our anniversary





This was a trip in celebration of our 16th anniversary.  In total we've only actually gotten away for our anniversary 3 times, (7, 12 and now 16) since for 10 of our 16 years we've lived 2200+ miles from any family members - and we have never wanted to leave our kids with just anyone - so it was pretty darn special to be able to do so.  My in-laws came in for a nearly 2 week stay with us, which made it quite good for us to get away.  Our boys are finally old enough to be mostly self-sufficient except for driving capabilities, so really it was more for our DD and to transport them to their various activities while we were gone.  





AKV was our first DVC purchase, and initially was DW's first love - but I will say that AKV is now her 2nd love, right behind VWL.  We did call our guide while there to talk about possibly picking up some VWL points direct, but alas, they had none available in our Dec. UY.  Oh well.  I did see one posting at TSS last week or the week before, but it was way too many points for this point in time.  We did ask her however to let us know if Disney gets any via ROFR for our UY.  So perhaps we'll be VWL owners as well someday...but for now - just very fond guests.  Personally, AKV has fallen to #3 for me - VWL is my favorite WDW location, but I will admit it is tied with VGC for my favorite DVC resort.  

After dinner we enjoyed wandering around AKV for a while.





Then headed back up to the MK to catch the boat over to the Lodge again.  While waiting for and then riding the boat, Wishes began.  That made the ride pretty fun.
















Thanks to the rain and not wanting to go into the parks, we enjoyed seeing Alice twice, and DW found this little beauty at the WOD after the film and made me put it on.  Crazy stuff, but still fun.  





We ate at Wolfgang Puck Cafe while at DTD one day, and then Cookes of Dublin the next.





I kept thinking Winnie the Pooh that afternoon, as the rain, rain, rain came down, down, down...









I'll get back to the lodge pics in a little while...


----------



## twokats

I thank everyone for the prayers and pixie dust for Mom. 

I was unable to wish everyone Happy Saint Patrick's day yesterday because I was able to bring Mom home from the hospital.  We still have some issues to overcome, but she is so happy to be in her bed looking out the window at all the bird feeders that I have to keep full.  

Thanks again and hope all had a good green day yesterday.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twokats said:


> I thank everyone for the prayers and pixie dust for Mom.
> 
> I was unable to wish everyone Happy Saint Patrick's day yesterday because I was able to bring Mom home from the hospital.  We still have some issues to overcome, but she is so happy to be in her bed looking out the window at all the bird feeders that I have to keep full.
> 
> Thanks again and hope all had a good green day yesterday.



That's great news Kathy!


----------



## tea pot

twokats said:


> I thank everyone for the prayers and pixie dust for Mom.
> 
> I was unable to wish everyone Happy Saint Patrick's day yesterday because I was able to bring Mom home from the hospital.  We still have some issues to overcome, but she is so happy to be in her bed looking out the window at all the bird feeders that I have to keep full.
> 
> Thanks again and hope all had a good green day yesterday.



Prayers for healing for mom and strength for you. 

You know her window view with her birds will help a lot!  They have done so many studies about recover time in patients with a pleasant view of nature verses those who don't have a window or just one that looks onto a office/industrial view.  Both receive the same RX but of course the ones looking at a nature filled view recovered faster and required less pain medication.



*Stopher *  Loving the pictures....keep em comming


----------



## horselover

twokats said:


> I thank everyone for the prayers and pixie dust for Mom.
> 
> I was unable to wish everyone Happy Saint Patrick's day yesterday because I was able to bring Mom home from the hospital.  We still have some issues to overcome, but she is so happy to be in her bed looking out the window at all the bird feeders that I have to keep full.
> 
> Thanks again and hope all had a good green day yesterday.




Continued prayers for your mom's recovery.  

I'm in the process of uploading my pics to photobucket.  Will post them soon!   Dang kids are getting hungry.  The nerve of them interrupting my TR & picture posting time!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Hello groupies!  Well we're back.   Sad to be back but we had a wonderful trip.  Ok I have to say it - I loved BCV.  VWL is still #1 in my book, but BCV is a close 2nd.  We did make it over for a visit to the Lodge on Friday.  It was pouring rain & we had just finished breakfast at Kona.  No way I could be that close & not pop over.  I have some pics & I'll post more details later.  Just popped in to say hi & hope everyone is well.


Glad that you had a great trip and loved BCV.  It is a really nice resort.  I'll be looking forward to your pictures.



twokats said:


> I thank everyone for the prayers and pixie dust for Mom.
> 
> I was unable to wish everyone Happy Saint Patrick's day yesterday because I was able to bring Mom home from the hospital.  We still have some issues to overcome, but she is so happy to be in her bed looking out the window at all the bird feeders that I have to keep full.
> 
> Thanks again and hope all had a good green day yesterday.


So glad to hear this!  Hope she continues to recover.

STOPHER
Great pictures Stopher!  Thanks!


----------



## DVCGeek

stopher1 said:


> I just loved these fans in Roaring Fork.



Those are cool; I never noticed them before!!!  Too focused on refilling refillable mugs for DW & myself I guess...


----------



## stopher1

DVCGeek said:


> Those are cool; I never noticed them before!!!  Too focused on refilling refillable mugs for DW & myself I guess...



Yeah, we'd walked in to just check out the menu choices since we'd decided that would be dinner our 2nd night and I just looked up... there were 3 of them.  Very cool.  It's those awesome details that I just love.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Enjoyed the pictures stopher1!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## horselover

Good morning groupies.   I know I should probably put this in the TR section, but I'll try to keep it short.  The trip was wonderful.  I think we had the same weather as Stopher.  It started to rain when we arrived on Thu. & poured all day Friday.  The sun came out on Sat. & stayed for the rest of the trip.  Not exactly pool weather although DS did go in for a little bit on Sat. afternoon.  It was in the low 70s, but windy.  I admit it took me a bit to warm up to BCV.  My original impressions were it's a lovely resort.  I really liked the beachy colors & the couches are much better than VWL.  Sorry Granny!       Once we started getting out & about & enjoying the location I really started to love it.  You absolutely cannot beat that location for short trips to Epcot.  We popped over there on Friday during the rain, again on Sat. just for lunch at Le Cellier, & again on Sun. to do all the rides.  DS has decided he now really likes Epcot.  We did all the inside things during the rain on Friday.  We starred in our own video game in Innoventions East I think.  We'd never done that before.  DS really liked that.

We had a nice breakfast at Kona on Friday morning.  Love, love, love that place.      Since it was raining & we really had nothing else to do I could not resist the call.  We headed over to the Lodge for a visit.  The lobby was crowded but being the smart groupies that we are we headed up to the 4th floor fireplace area right above the entry.  No one there but us.  We took off our shoes & hung out by the fire for awhile.  Ahhhhh.      Even DS said WL is the most relaxing.  Here's a couple of pics I took.














We made it to rope drop at DHS on Mon.  Followed the crowd to TSM grabbed a FP then jumped in line.  The wait was only about 20 min.  That ride is so fun & it was great to be able to do it twice.  Did the Art of Disney Animation after that because we wanted to go to the animation studio & draw our own characters.  If you've never done this before (we hadn't) I highly recommend it.  I do not have 1 stitch of artist ability.  I told DS I'd be shocked if they were able to show me how to do anything.  This is what I created.  We went twice.    DS said mine were better than his, but I thought his were pretty darn good too.










We had a wonderful dinner at Jiko.  We've never been there either.  DS in addition to having Celiac Disease is also a picky eater.  They offered him the kid's filet or grilled chicken.  He asked if they could make him chicken tenders from Boma.  They did of course.  I got the Oak Grilled Filet Mignon with Mac & Cheese.  Oh my lord!  It was so good.  I told DS to try a bite.  If he didn't like this kind of steak he'd never like steak I said.  He tried it & said OMG that is so good!  What can I say he has expensive taste.  We enjoyed our dinner so much we went back again on Mon. so DS could get the kid's filet.      I'm not usually a picture taker of food, but I couldn't resist here.  Here's my entree & also the dessert.  It was the Jiko trio.  The presentation was beautiful.










Those were pretty much the highlights.  I'll continue with more pics in the next post.  I am so thankful for our DVC membership & the opportunity I had to spend some quality time with DS.  I know I'll treasure it always & I hope he will too.   I can't wait to do it again with my other DS in the fall.


----------



## horselover

Some pics of BCV.  Shhhh I know this is the VWL thread!










I loved this stained glass window.





I've always been a fan of Flounder.  Loved this rug.









Some of the topiaries at Epcot.

















DS at the Poly doing his dolphin impression.





Our dinner at Kona.  DS looks a bit surly.  Not sure why.  





Continued in the next post.


----------



## horselover

Pics from our morning at AK.  Just went over to do the safari & walk the Trail.  We were hoping to see the baby gorilla but the mom was sleeping in a cave.






























And that's about it.  Hope you liked the pics.


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY INKMAHM!!!!


----------



## stopher1

Those are some great pics horselover!


----------



## stopher1

HAPPY BIRTHDAY INKMAHM!!


----------



## stopher1

Here are a few more pics from our recent stay:











We were in 3506, 





so this was our view









And here's a reverse view up to our room










Then a few more random around the resort shots


----------



## stopher1

And a few more

I absolutely love the overlook


----------



## horselover

Great Lodge pics Stopher!


----------



## stopher1

Here are just a few more (I keep finding more I want to share  )

We were in a studio this time around (1 br last time), and we enjoyed seeing the decor differences.  

We both really liked this light fixture





And the carving in the headboard was nice too





Because it was our anniversary we indulged in a little sweet something from the bakery





The poolslide was closed for repairs while we were there


----------



## wildernessDad

Love the pictures, stopher1!  Makes me want to be there right now...  right now, I say!


----------



## joannalh

Uh-oh, did they say how long the pool slide would be closed for?  My kids will be sooo disappointed if it's closed.


----------



## stopher1

I'n sorry, I don't know.  We didn't even ask.


----------



## Muushka

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY INKMAHM!!*

Stopher and HL, my 2 favorites places at WDW, our beloved Lodge and BCV.
Those pictures made my day.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Welcome back *horselover*!  Glad to hear you had a great trip and thanks for the wonderful pictures!!  We'll be at BCV in Oct. and can't wait.  

*stopher* - more terrific pictures - thanks!  And I just realized you were in the room that we had as part of our 2BR lock-off in Nov! I hope my nephew left it in good shape for you!!    I didn't realize right away b/c my room number to look for was 3508.  lol

*Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!*   Hope you're enjoying your Birthday trip!!  

Just have to add - so sad to hear the news about Fess Parker.  DH has pictures of himself as a kid in his coonskin cap so it definitely brought back a wave of nostalgia.  We enjoyed a glass of his wine at DCA on my birthday a few years ago while watching the ELP.  Many fond memories associated to a Disney icon.


----------



## tea pot

Happy Birthday Inkmahm

*Horselover and Stopher * LOVE LOVE the pictures.. 
I'm getting so homesick...
but only 6 weeks till our stay at BWV this time, DH and I love the Flower and Garden show!


----------



## eliza61

Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just have to add - so sad to hear the news about Fess Parker.  DH has pictures of himself as a kid in his coonskin cap so it definitely brought back a wave of nostalgia.  We enjoyed a glass of his wine at DCA on my birthday a few years ago while watching the ELP.  Many fond memories associated to a Disney icon.



I agree.  I was sad to see that.  

Stopher and Horselover  Great pictures!!!!  Thanks!
HL those pictures of BCV make me so excited for our trip in June.  I can't wait to see that view from the Boardwalk.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!!!


----------



## DVCGeek

tea pot said:


> Happy Birthday Inkmahm
> 
> *Horselover and Stopher * LOVE LOVE the pictures..



I'll second (or whatever we're up to by now) both of those!

I also love the lantern light and the academy drawings before that were REALLY good; my dwarf I did in DCA back in 2008 isn't, uh, quite so recognizable...


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Inkmahm!*

Hope you're having a wonderful vacation and a fabulous birthday dinner!

*horselover* and *stopher* nice to have you back with us. Many thanks for sharing your vacation and your pictures.

Alot has happened this past week.  I need to get caught up.....
Enjoy your week-end!


----------



## horselover

Non-VWL related again.  Sorry!   Trying to plan for Oct. for DS11 & me.  Not even sure if it will happen, but better to have a ressie to cancel than no ressie at all.

DS really wants to do MNSSHP & I really want to go to F&W.  Having just stayed at BCV I now really want to stay there again (along with everyone else in the world).   That location really can't be beat for F&W. I would rather DS not miss more than 3 days of school. 4 is an option, but 3 days would be better. 

Here are my options.     

Option 1:  Columbus Day weekend - Arrive Wed. 10/6 & depart Tue. 10/12.  This would give us a bonus day because DS has Friday & Monday off.  No availability at BCV, but last I checked a couple days ago they did have availability at our 2nd (originally 1st) choice AKV.  We could w/l BCV, but I don't have high hopes it would come through.

Option 2:  I've been calling & calling trying to get another weekend at BCV.  I'm looking at arriving Thu. 10/21 & depart Tue. 10/26.  Called today at 9:00.  Plan was to walk 1 day & then call tomorrow to cancel Wed.  Wrong?  You be the judge.  Anyway, they had a studio for every night but Thu.       They did have a 1 BR for Thu., but I can't book it until tomorrow & I'm not sure I want to change rooms, but it's a possibility.  Knowing now that they had Fri-Tue available in a studio I'm thinking maybe Fri-Wed. would be an option instead of Thu.-Tue then I wouldn't have to switch from 1 Br to a studio.  I could call MS on 3/22 to check that.  Only problems with option 2 are 1) DS misses 4 days of school instead of 3 days & 2) we lose the extra day.

So what would you do?  Longer trip with 2nd choice resort or shorter trip with 1st choice resort?  My Dsis voted for longer trip 2nd choice resort, but that's only because she's doesn't understand how great that location is for F&W.  Any opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Non-VWL related again.  Sorry!   Trying to plan for Oct. for DS11 & me.  Not even sure if it will happen, but better to have a ressie to cancel than no ressie at all.
> 
> DS really wants to do MNSSHP & I really want to go to F&W.  Having just stayed at BCV I now really want to stay there again (along with everyone else in the world).   That location really can't be beat for F&W. I would rather DS not miss more than 3 days of school. 4 is an option, but 3 days would be better.
> 
> Here are my options.
> 
> Option 1:  Columbus Day weekend - Arrive Wed. 10/6 & depart Tue. 10/12.  This would give us a bonus day because DS has Friday & Monday off.  No availability at BCV, but last I checked a couple days ago they did have availability at our 2nd (originally 1st) choice AKV.  We could w/l BCV, but I don't have high hopes it would come through.
> 
> Option 2:  I've been calling & calling trying to get another weekend at BCV.  I'm looking at arriving Thu. 10/21 & depart Tue. 10/26.  Called today at 9:00.  Plan was to walk 1 day & then call tomorrow to cancel Wed.  Wrong?  You be the judge.  Anyway, they had a studio for every night but Thu.       They did have a 1 BR for Thu., but I can't book it until tomorrow & I'm not sure I want to change rooms, but it's a possibility.  Knowing now that they had Fri-Tue available in a studio I'm thinking maybe Fri-Wed. would be an option instead of Thu.-Tue then I wouldn't have to switch from 1 Br to a studio.  I could call MS on 3/22 to check that.  Only problems with option 2 are 1) DS misses 4 days of school instead of 3 days & 2) we lose the extra day.
> 
> So what would you do?  Longer trip with 2nd choice resort or shorter trip with 1st choice resort?  My Dsis voted for longer trip 2nd choice resort, but that's only because she's doesn't understand how great that location is for F&W.  Any opinions would be appreciated!



Have you thought about BWV?  It is a beautiful resort and you would have that great location for F&W.


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Have you thought about BWV?  It is a beautiful resort and you would have that great location for F&W.



MS did tell me they had BWV available.  I've stayed there before & although I did like the location it wasn't my favorite.  If I can't get BCV I think I'd rather try AKV.  My goal is to try all the DVC resorts & we do love AKV (at least to visit & for dinner!)


----------



## tea pot

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Have you thought about BWV?  It is a beautiful resort and you would have that great location for F&W.



Hi *Horeselover* 

I was going to ask the some thing.

I do love the Beach Club but we will usually stay at the BWV if I didn't use the 11-8 month window. ( Like this May I was too late with the reservations) We also  love the Savanna view at AKL and I'm sure your son will love it too.  This may be a good time to try a DVC resort that you haven't stayed in yet.  The most important thing is... What a great MOM you are to be spending 1-1 time at Disney with your boys.. Oct is a great time to go the Food and Wine festival and the Halloween party at MK are fantastic.. bring your costume or even a festive shirt and hat...
One of the best things is people watching..and the parade is great... tip.... you can get in as early as 4pm for those special events.

Best of Luck and keep us posted


----------



## stopher1

While I too would have suggested BWV for the F&W aspect - overall, if it were me - I would opt for the additional time and go for AKV.  Having that extra one on one time is just so special, and not having to pull him out of school for the extra day is in your favor too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'd also take the extra time horselover.  AKV is a great resort so you won't be going wrong either way IMO.    And if you go on the 6th maybe we'll run into each other!  We depart on the 8th.  Or maybe it's the 9th.  I forget now!    How about a Grand Marnier Slushie at Epcot on the 7th?


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone!  I had a great birthday at the MK. Weather was perfect.  Blus sky, sun, not too hot or cold.  We have the fast passes for everyone from our volunteer work and they are worth it during this time of high crowds.  At the end of the night we had extra so we gave pixie dust to 4 families going on Buzz Lightyear and Space Mountain, saving them from some really long wait times with instand fast passes.  That was actually the most fun part of the day for me.

We ate at Artist Point with all of us having the salmon and fruite crisp for dessert. Even my niece who refuses to eat fish at home had the salmon here and LOVED it. Now I can take her to seafood restaurants at home and know that she will eat salmon!

Parks are pretty crowded and lines are long if you don't have fast passes. Today we move from Kidani to BCV.  We're going to Sea World for the day.  It is supposed to rain a lot later on so we may get to the Disney outlet store, too.  I've got an annual pass and I've been getting at least 10% off in the parks at the stores but some stores give me the 20% for the premium pass when I don't have one.  Pixie Dust!  

Thanks again, everyone.  Oh yeah, I got a phone interview for a CFO job when I get back home next week.  Got that on my birthday, too.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Inkmahm* - So glad to hear everything was magical for your birthday!  So fun to make a family's day by giving them fast passes.  

*horselover* - Thanks for all the great pictures!  Really enjoyed your report and pics this morning.  My kids love doing the animation thing at DHS and also the one at Disney Quest.  I can't even draw a good circle so I never try.  Always enjoy watching them and love the souvenir to bring home.  It's fun to look back at all their art from previous trips.

*stoper1* - Thanks for sharing all your trip pictures.  I agree with *wildernessdad* I think it was who said it makes me want to be there NOW!

I am actually glad today is not my departure day.  We have quite a bit of snow for Texas and would not want to travel today.

But I am happy to say 5 more sleeps!


----------



## horselover

Thanks to all for your input! I decided to go with the option 1 longer trip. Called this morning at 9:00. Still no BCV or even BWV for 10/6-10/12. Tried for a studio at AKV. I was hoping for a value or standard to save points because I do have to borrow from next year. None available for all the days so I went with the savannah view at Jambo. Nothing at Kidani in any view categories. I wait listed BCV. I suppose we can rough it at AKV! 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'd also take the extra time horselover.  AKV is a great resort so you won't be going wrong either way IMO.    And if you go on the 6th maybe we'll run into each other!  We depart on the 8th.  Or maybe it's the 9th.  I forget now!    How about a Grand Marnier Slushie at Epcot on the 7th?



That sounds fabulous!   I did not get to have one for you last week.  I broke with tradition & tried the Grey Goose Citron Slush instead.  Also very tasty.  Grown up frozen lemonade!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> That sounds fabulous!   I did not get to have one for you last week.  I broke with tradition & tried the Grey Goose Citron Slush instead.  Also very tasty.  Grown up frozen lemonade!



Yum!  I've been so close to trying the Grey Goose citron - I guess I really ought to compare.  

Glad you were able to get the AKV reservation!  And hopefully your waitlist will come thru.


----------



## Corinne

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yum!  I've been so close to trying the Grey Goose citron - I guess I really ought to compare.



OMG, I finally tried one last summer~DS #1 ordered the Grand Marnier, I prefer the GG, but I also like lemon better than orange.  They are a fun treat!


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies!  We just got home a little while ago from our Ireland trip and I wanted to drop by and say hello.  No chance to catch up on the thread yet or get any pictures out of my camera, but I'll do both as soon as I can.  We got into Indianapolis yesterday afternoon and then drove down to Bloomington, IN.  Spent a night there and then dropped my younger daughter off at her dorm at IU  after feeding her one more time!  

I'll stop by when I have a chance to unpack and do some of the "getting back home" chores including picking up the dog from my sister's house.

Hope all is well in Groupie Land.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> OMG, I finally tried one last summer~DS #1 ordered the Grand Marnier, I prefer the GG, but I also like lemon better than orange.  They are a fun treat!



Another endorsement!  I definitely will get one the next time I'm in France.  That should be in just a little over 1 month.  



Granny said:


> Hi Groupies!  We just got home a little while ago from our Ireland trip and I wanted to drop by and say hello.  No chance to catch up on the thread yet or get any pictures out of my camera, but I'll do both as soon as I can.  We got into Indianapolis yesterday afternoon and then drove down to Bloomington, IN.  Spent a night there and then dropped my younger daughter off at her dorm at IU  after feeding her one more time!
> 
> I'll stop by when I have a chance to unpack and do some of the "getting back home" chores including picking up the dog from my sister's house.
> 
> Hope all is well in Groupie Land.



Welcome home Granny!  Looking forward to the pictures!!  


So two days ago I asked my DH the dumbest question I possibly could.  "Do you think we should try and get one more night at WDW?"    Anyway, I called MS yesterday and added one more night so we are now BWV boardwalk view from Apr 24-May1st.   

The pet sitter is all lined up, airline tickets just purchased and I've been set up for a few ADR's for awhile.  I just need to check and see what we have and if I should fill in anywhere.  I love it when a plan comes together!  (Yes, I faithfully watched the A-Team when I was young).  lol


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow, *Granny*, hard to believe you're home already. I'm sure you have stories to tell! What an adventure. Can't wait to hear all about it.

I think you made a good choice *horselover*. I'd also take Kathy up on her invitation for a Grand Marnier slushie. 

Nice birthday celebration *Inkmahm* and your phone interview was a really sweet present! Hope all goes well.

Hard to believe you''re having snow in Texas this time of year, *Dory*! Sleep sweet and you'll be in Disney before you know it.

Hi *tea pot*


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Hi Groupies!  We just got home a little while ago from our Ireland trip and I wanted to drop by and say hello.  No chance to catch up on the thread yet or get any pictures out of my camera, but I'll do both as soon as I can.  We got into Indianapolis yesterday afternoon and then drove down to Bloomington, IN.  Spent a night there and then dropped my younger daughter off at her dorm at IU  after feeding her one more time!
> 
> I'll stop by when I have a chance to unpack and do some of the "getting back home" chores including picking up the dog from my sister's house.
> 
> Hope all is well in Groupie Land.



Well, top of the evenin' Granny and welcome back!  So glad you made it home without any problems.  
Looking forward to that very long trip report with lots o pictures, of course!

*Kat4*, I made the very important changes to your dates


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DiznyDi said:


> Wow, *Granny*, hard to believe you're home already. I'm sure you have stories to tell! What an adventure. Can't wait to hear all about it.
> 
> I think you made a good choice *horselover*. I'd also take Kathy up on her invitation for a Grand Marnier slushie.
> 
> Nice birthday celebration *Inkmahm* and your phone interview was a really sweet present! Hope all goes well.
> 
> Hard to believe you''re having snow in Texas this time of year, *Dory*! Sleep sweet and you'll be in Disney before you know it.
> 
> Hi *tea pot*



Thanks!  Yes we were in the 70s and it went from that on Friday to snowing on Saturday. I think we got close to 8 inches here.  

Welcome home *Granny*!  

*Corinne*  -- Good to see you here!


----------



## DiznyDi

OK Groupies, I need some help.

Since DD has married and moved out, I'm re-claiming her room and am getting rid of the pink flowery wallpaper. Dad and I stripped the wallpaper this week-end and went paint/carpet shopping.  When last at the Lodge, we inquired about the red trim color and were told it was Pittsburgh Paints RF#9944 Wilderness Lodge. When we took that name/number to the paint store, they were unable to cross reference and find a match for us.    So does anyone have a paint name and/or number for the Lodge red paint trim? I could shift gears and use the green, but I don't have that name/number either. Has anyone tried to replicate the colors at home with any success and are you willing to share?  Pictures would be most welcome, too! 

Many thanks!


----------



## tea pot

Inkmahm said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone!  I had a great birthday at the MK. Weather was perfect.  Blus sky, sun, not too hot or cold.  We have the fast passes for everyone from our volunteer work and they are worth it during this time of high crowds.  At the end of the night we had extra so we gave pixie dust to 4 families going on Buzz Lightyear and Space Mountain, saving them from some really long wait times with instand fast passes.  That was actually the most fun part of the day for me.
> I've been getting at least 10% off in the parks at the stores but some stores give me the 20% for the premium pass when I don't have one.  Pixie Dust!
> 
> Thanks again, everyone.  Oh yeah, I got a phone interview for a CFO job when I get back home next week.  Got that on my birthday, too.



I'm so Happy for You.... What a Magical Birthday 




horselover said:


> Thanks to all for your input! I decided to go with the option 1 longer trip. Called this morning at 9:00. Still no BCV or even BWV for 10/6-10/12. Tried for a studio at AKV. I was hoping for a value or standard to save points because I do have to borrow from next year. None available for all the days so I went with the Savannah view at Jambo. Nothing at Kidani in any view categories. I wait listed BCV. I suppose we can rough it at AKV!



We Loved our Savanna view at Jambo House I'm sure you'll have a great time 



Granny said:


> Hi Groupies!  We just got home a little while ago from our Ireland trip and I wanted to drop by and say hello.  No chance to catch up on the thread yet or get any pictures out of my camera, but I'll do both as soon as I can.
> Hope all is well in Groupie Land.



Welcome Home Granny  ... Looking forward to more pics when you get a chance 



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *Inkmahm* -
> *stoper1* - I am actually glad today is not my departure day.  We have quite a bit of snow for Texas and would not want to travel today.
> 
> But I am happy to say 5 more sleeps!





KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Thanks!  Yes we were in the 70s and it went from that on Friday to snowing on Saturday. I think we got close to 8 inches here.



 8" SNOW in Texas 
Dory,    Happy Count Down Dance   

Hi Di  I can't help with the paint but what a great idea ... you'll need to post pics...

Good Night Groupies


----------



## tiggerrifficheidi

DiznyDi said:


> OK Groupies, I need some help.
> 
> Since DD has married and moved out, I'm re-claiming her room and am getting rid of the pink flowery wallpaper. Dad and I stripped the wallpaper this week-end and went paint/carpet shopping.  When last at the Lodge, we inquired about the red trim color and were told it was Pittsburgh Paints RF#9944 Wilderness Lodge. When we took that name/number to the paint store, they were unable to cross reference and find a match for us.    So does anyone have a paint name and/or number for the Lodge red paint trim? I could shift gears and use the green, but I don't have that name/number either. Has anyone tried to replicate the colors at home with any success and are you willing to share?  Pictures would be most welcome, too!
> 
> Many thanks!



I can't really add anything to the colors, but I can say we wanted to decorate our living room in a WL-esque manner.  I took a bunch of pictures when I was down there.


































Here's our start to a WL living room.  Short of buying custom furniture, it was the best I could do for now.  Now, we just need to find a perfect piece of artwork to hang on the wall.


----------



## twokats

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Thanks!  Yes we were in the 70s and it went from that on Friday to snowing on Saturday. I think we got close to 8 inches here.



As I have said before with our last snow. . . I don't know how ya'll handle it up north.  We are really spoiled to the 60's - 70's and to have that one day and 40's and rain then snow the next two days is different to say the least.  I got up this morning to several inches of snow.  Of course I had to drive 10 miles to take care of Mom (no choice since she can't get out of bed).  The roads were not too bad since we had the warmer weather before, but I was a nervous wreck by the time I reached Mom's.   Went to church and it was still snowing hard, then we got out and went back to town and the roads were clear, just really wet.  Came back home and went back to Mom's about 5 and the snow was almost gone just small patches in a few places.  As I said, very different!!! 

Happy belated birthday Inkmann.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yum!  I've been so close to trying the Grey Goose citron - I guess I really ought to compare.



Yes you really should!  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> So two days ago I asked my DH the dumbest question I possibly could.  "Do you think we should try and get one more night at WDW?"    Anyway, I called MS yesterday and added one more night so we are now BWV boardwalk view from Apr 24-May1st.
> 
> The pet sitter is all lined up, airline tickets just purchased and I've been set up for a few ADR's for awhile.  I just need to check and see what we have and if I should fill in anywhere.  I love it when a plan comes together!  (Yes, I faithfully watched the A-Team when I was young).  lol



Nice!  Congrats on that extra night!  



DiznyDi said:


> OK Groupies, I need some help.
> 
> Since DD has married and moved out, I'm re-claiming her room and am getting rid of the pink flowery wallpaper. Dad and I stripped the wallpaper this week-end and went paint/carpet shopping.  When last at the Lodge, we inquired about the red trim color and were told it was Pittsburgh Paints RF#9944 Wilderness Lodge. When we took that name/number to the paint store, they were unable to cross reference and find a match for us.    So does anyone have a paint name and/or number for the Lodge red paint trim? I could shift gears and use the green, but I don't have that name/number either. Has anyone tried to replicate the colors at home with any success and are you willing to share?  Pictures would be most welcome, too!
> 
> Many thanks!



I can't help you on the colors Di, but just want to say you are a true groupie!  Bringing the Lodge to life at home - I love it!  

Welcome back Granny!  Looking forward to hearing about your trip & seeing more pics.

Ok I have a small vent.     Kids - Grrrrr!!!    I told DS yesterday that I had made our ressie (with the same conditions that he gets A's & B's on his report card - the ressie can still be cancelled!).  I told him I chose Oct. so he could go to the Halloween party like he wanted & I got us a room at AKV. He just looked at me & didn't say anything. I told him he didn't really look very excited about it & his response was "didn't I say I wanted to stay at BCV now?"     I told him BCV was sold out & he originally said he wanted AKV & wasn't he happy that he was at least going (in theory anyway)? He said he wasn't happy or unhappy he was neutral.     We need a put your hands around the neck & shake smiley!     The terms ungrateful & spoiled come to mind. Geesh. You try to give them what they want & they're still not happy.         I should just cancel it & book for Nov. so I can get what I want & stay at BCV.


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> Ok I have a small vent.     Kids - Grrrrr!!!    I told DS yesterday that I had made our ressie (with the same conditions that he gets A's & B's on his report card - the ressie can still be cancelled!).  I told him I chose Oct. so he could go to the Halloween party like he wanted & I got us a room at AKV. He just looked at me & didn't say anything. I told him he didn't really look very excited about it & his response was "didn't I say I wanted to stay at BCV now?"     I told him BCV was sold out & he originally said he wanted AKV & wasn't he happy that he was at least going (in theory anyway)? He said he wasn't happy or unhappy he was neutral.     We need a put your hands around the neck & shake smiley!   *The terms ungrateful & spoiled come to mind. Geesh. You try to give them what they want & they're still not happy. *      I should just cancel it & book for Nov. so I can get what I want & stay at BCV.



  Now, now, now horselover.  You must have forgotten that in "kidville", all adults are supposed to be mind readers 24/7 and that your supposed to bend over backwards for the little darlins' 

I was watching the new documentary Life on the Discovery channel last night, and I found out that the female giant octopus *dies* after giving birth and nurturing her eggs (she lays a couple thousand).  Probably because they were whining from the moment they got laid and she tried to cut and run.

This too shall pass.


----------



## DiznyDi

*tiggerrifficheidi* Many thanks for your photos. Your room looks great, too! Love those Morris chairs!  I wasn't thinking far enough ahead on our last trip and while we took many photos, we really didn't take close-ups showing design/color. Love your country, too! We have relatives scattered throughout Germany and have visited on several different occasions. We considered visiting Germany this year to participate in the Passion Play in Oberamergau but chose to go to Hawaii for DS's wedding instead.

 *horselover!* I feel for you. But as Eliza said, this too shall pass. You're a great mom! Maybe you can leave DS at home and take Anniversary Guy with you? Leave the kids with Grandma and have a


----------



## Granny

I've dumped some pictures from my camera into Photobucket.  They seem pretty dark to me since I haven't done the Photoshop magic on them yet.  Let's give it a whirl.

When we arrived in Dublin we rented a car (small SAAB wagon) and went to pick up my daughter at Maynooth University near Dublin.  Then drove across the country to spend the evening in Galway.  

Here's our Bed & Breakfast Inn in Galway with a picture of our rental car in front of it:






Galway is a great little city nested in a curve around the end of Galway Bay.  Lots of shops, pubs and restaurants.











Galway Bay






I'll have to break these Off Topic posts into a few posts.


----------



## Granny

I should point out that Ireland has been in a drought.  So it was certainly not the emerald isle that most people think of.  While we were there they did get rain which they were grateful for.  It made for some rather dark photos, but mostly that's my cheap camera.

From Galway we made our way down to Dromoland Castle where we stayed for three nights.


View from our room window.











Room photos never seem to come out well but here's one of our bay window area in our room.






The castle grounds include a beautiful golf course.


----------



## Granny

We went on a bus tour of Western Ireland through The Burren national park and saw plenty of tourist sites.

Old castles looking out over ocean...











6,000 year old burial site in The Burren.






Tons of the rock walls that mark land borders and most roads






The breathtaking Cliffs of Moher


----------



## wildernessDad

Great pics, Granny!  It looks like you had a most wonderful time!


----------



## Granny

As I look at these photos, I realize they are really bad.  Usually I can bring them back to life with Photoshop Elements but thought I'd post them unedited in the name of timeliness.  Sorry about that...especially the Cliffs of Moher one.  Here's a photo I stole from elsewhere on the internet of those cliffs:






We spend St. Patrick's Day in Limerick at Irelands second largest St. Pat's parade.  70,000 people lined the streets for a parade that was really like a long small-town parade of organizations.  No fancy floats like we are used to, but really a "parade of the people".  It went on for over 3 hours.  Here are a sampling of some photos and images from that day.

A leprechaun come to give us some gold.











Can't have St. Pat's Day without bagpipes!











Or St. Patrick himself!!


----------



## Granny

The last two days were spent in Dublin.  A very large and cosmopolitan city yet distinctly Irish in so many aspects.  It is divided by the River Liffey and our hotel was right on the river.













Lots of street performers 






This guy making the dog image out of sand was pretty amazing!







And some lovely parks in the city


----------



## Granny

We had a really nice trip and many times during the trip I wondered if this would be our last vacation as a family for some time.  My daughters are 21 & 19 and will soon be going out into the world to make their way.  It was a wonderful way to put some more precious family memories into the brain bank.  

Thanks for putting up with my sampling of bad photos but I think you get the idea of what it was like.  

And to bring it all back to topic, we are looking forward to my wife and I making our first couples trip to WDW next month.  It will be very different, and somewhat bittersweet I'm sure.

Have a great week Groupies!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> . . . . . . . . Ok I have a small vent.     Kids - Grrrrr!!!  . . . . . . .  We need a put your hands around the neck & shake smiley!     The terms ungrateful & spoiled come to mind. Geesh. You try to give them what they want & they're still not happy. . . . . . . . . .



Remember, insanity is hereditary. . . . . . . . you get it from your kids.


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Now, now, now horselover.  You must have forgotten that in "kidville", all adults are supposed to be mind readers 24/7 and that your supposed to bend over backwards for the little darlins'
> 
> I was watching the new documentary Life on the Discovery channel last night, and I found out that the female giant octopus *dies* after giving birth and nurturing her eggs (she lays a couple thousand).  Probably because they were whining from the moment they got laid and she tried to cut and run.
> 
> This too shall pass.



Thanks Eliza I needed that!      



DiznyDi said:


> *horselover!* I feel for you. But as Eliza said, this too shall pass. You're a great mom! Maybe you can leave DS at home and take Anniversary Guy with you? Leave the kids with Grandma and have a



Only problem with that is Anniversary Guy doesn't want to go this year.  How about I just leave both boys home with DH & go by myself!  

*Granny * - thanks for the pics.  They weren't bad!  Really lovely & makes me want to go to Ireland even more some day more & stay in a castle.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> We had a really nice trip and many times during the trip I wondered if this would be our last vacation as a family for some time.  My daughters are 21 & 19 and will soon be going out into the world to make their way.  It was a wonderful way to put some more precious family memories into the brain bank.
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my sampling of bad photos but I think you get the idea of what it was like.
> 
> And to bring it all back to topic, we are looking forward to my wife and I making our first couples trip to WDW next month.  It will be very different, and somewhat bittersweet I'm sure.
> 
> Have a great week Groupies!!



Your pictures are gorgeous Granny, thanks for sharing.  
I've been bitten by a history bug (which is weird since I hated it in school) lately and have been reading books on founding fathers, civil war etc.  It blows my mind that there are cities that have 6,000 year old any thing.  

The first time sans Sid and Rizzo was a bit weird, we were amazed at how many times we brought them up in conversation.   but it was also very, very nice having "the old guy" to myself.  You & Mrs. G will have a ball.
(it probably also helps knowing that in all probablility you be back with all the "ladies" again)


----------



## horselover

*Muushka* - forgot to add in my last post can you please put my new dates on the front page?  10/6-12 AKV.  Thanks!  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'd also take the extra time horselover.  AKV is a great resort so you won't be going wrong either way IMO.    And if you go on the 6th maybe we'll run into each other!  We depart on the 8th.  Or maybe it's the 9th.  I forget now!    How about a Grand Marnier Slushie at Epcot on the 7th?



Kat - what are your dates in Oct.?  I didn't see you on the Oct. list.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> *Kat4*, I made the very important changes to your dates



Thanks Muushka!  



DiznyDi said:


> OK Groupies, I need some help.
> 
> Since DD has married and moved out, I'm re-claiming her room and am getting rid of the pink flowery wallpaper. Dad and I stripped the wallpaper this week-end and went paint/carpet shopping.  When last at the Lodge, we inquired about the red trim color and were told it was Pittsburgh Paints RF#9944 Wilderness Lodge. When we took that name/number to the paint store, they were unable to cross reference and find a match for us.    So does anyone have a paint name and/or number for the Lodge red paint trim? I could shift gears and use the green, but I don't have that name/number either. Has anyone tried to replicate the colors at home with any success and are you willing to share?  Pictures would be most welcome, too!
> 
> Many thanks!



My only suggestion would be to email Pittsburgh Paints with the information you have and see if they could find the color formula.  As long as you have that they can mix it up!  



horselover said:


> He said he wasn't happy or unhappy he was neutral.







horselover said:


> Kat - what are your dates in Oct.? I didn't see you on the Oct. list.



lol - that's because I continue to invite relatives but get "any of it sounds fine until I know you've booked it" answers.    So I wait until I think things are 99-100% locked in and Muushka doesn't have to make a bunch of changes to the list!  (sorry Muushka 'cuz I know I haven't been very successful anyway!)  Currently we are booked for Oct 2-10th.  I had gone through so many dates for this trip I forgot what I ended up booking!  Lots of time for the Grey Goose or Grand Marnier though!!  

I will probably drop the first day but that's what I'm waiting to get a better idea of.  I thought Dec was when my niece was coming along but she now seems to think Oct would be just fine.  It's not just the kids HL!   My niece is a lawyer in her 30's.   It's good though b/c we'll be down there over my Mom's BD so it would be nice to have my niece there at that time.  I just wish I had known prior to 7 months out!    As you know, trying to get a reservation changed at that time isn't easy!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for the pictures Granny!!


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> Only problem with that is Anniversary Guy doesn't want to go this year.  How about I just leave both boys home with DH & go by myself!



OOOH - I like that idea!  Having been a numerous solo outings myself I say go for it!!!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> I've been bitten by a history bug (which is weird since I hated it in school) lately and have been reading books on founding fathers, civil war etc.  It blows my mind that there are cities that have 6,000 year old any thing.



Funny, I am the same way.  Hated history classes in high school and now really enjoy it...and the same topics you mention about the Revolutionary and Civil wars.  I know we have a kindred spirit in Jimmy as well.  I think that in high school history was mostly about names and dates.  But now we can appreciate how much history has shaped our present day.  

What blows my mind is that this country is only 150 years removed from the Civil War.  In most parts of the world, that's pretty much current history!


----------



## Corinne

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Welcome home *Granny*!
> 
> *Corinne*  -- Good to see you here!



Thank you *Dory*, it is nice to be seen!

*Granny*, I am enjoying your lovely photos!


----------



## Muushka

*tiggerrifficheidi * love the WL decor, beautiful.

*Granny*, that hotel had some beautiful room!  Such a quaint town.  Love those cliffs.  Cliffs of Insanity??  (Sorry, reminded me of Princes Bride).
Love the parade, really love the bagpipes.
Dublin is lovely.  Some day I need to get over there!
I thought your pics were great.
On the upside of sans kiddo trips, a December Groupie meet one of these years??

*HL *10/6-12 AKV, gotcha

*Kat4*, thanks for the consideration!  Do I need to add a date?

*Corinne*, think of us like Cheers.  Where everybody knows your name.....you know the tune!

Has claire_ont stopped by with a report yet???  She did AKV Concierge


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> On the upside of sans kiddo trips, a December Groupie meet one of these years??



I've talked to my wife about doing an early December trip some year.  Won't be this year but maybe sometime soon.  I'm all up for Groupie meets, and even my wife can handle it though she thinks I'm nuts for the amount of time I spend "talking" about a place we only visit one week a year!

I usually respond with a reference to that being better than her spending time on Farmville!  

I worked on some of my photos yesterday and when I'm done I'll swap out some of my TR photos with the new and improved. And I thought that everyone was really being kind to me about the quality of the photos since on my computer they were really, really dark and hard to see.  Now I'm looking at them on a different computer (and monitor) and they are much better than I had feared.  Obviously, I need a new monitor for my main computer here at home!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Morning groupies!  I want to respond to everybody (big surprise) but I'm in a panic about packing!

3 more sleeps!

My list is way too long with all the tents, sleeping bags, lanterns, paper goods, food, etc.  Man I wish I was going to WL but don't tell my boys! We are going to have a blast.  (Baby steps)

I will say to *horselover* I saw a list of diseases the other day and it included:

Children - they will slowly but surely kill you!

OK the rest of you know that I'm replying in my mind and by the time I get back here I will have forgotten what I was going to say to you!


----------



## Granny

Have a great trip Dory!!


----------



## tea pot

tiggerrifficheidi said:


> [/IMG]



Love the room and especially love the kitty by the fireplace



horselover said:


> Ok I have a small vent.     Kids - Grrrrr!!!    I told DS yesterday that I had made our ressie (with the same conditions that he gets A's & B's on his report card - the ressie can still be cancelled!).  I told him I chose Oct. so he could go to the Halloween party like he wanted & I got us a room at AKV. He just looked at me & didn't say anything. I told him he didn't really look very excited about it & his response was "didn't I say I wanted to stay at BCV now?"     I told him BCV was sold out & he originally said he wanted AKV & wasn't he happy that he was at least going (in theory anyway)? He said he wasn't happy or unhappy he was neutral.     We need a put your hands around the neck & shake smiley!     The terms ungrateful & spoiled come to mind. Geesh. You try to give them what they want & they're still not happy.         I should just cancel it & book for Nov. so I can get what I want & stay at BCV.





eliza61 said:


> Now, now, now horselover.  You must have forgotten that in "kidville", all adults are supposed to be mind readers 24/7 and that your supposed to bend over backwards for the little darlins'
> 
> I was watching the new documentary Life on the Discovery channel last night, and I found out that the female giant octopus *dies* after giving birth and nurturing her eggs (she lays a couple thousand).  Probably because they were whining from the moment they got laid and she tried to cut and run.
> 
> This too shall pass.



*eliza*  boy you've got "Kidville" right!

Oh *horselover*  as others have said they kill you slowly 
but don't take it personal I'm sure he'll be very excited in Oct.

*Granny * Well you did it.. Now I have to add Ireland to the List

*Dory*  Happy Dance   3 days, can you feel the Magic


----------



## horselover

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Morning groupies!  I want to respond to everybody (big surprise) but I'm in a panic about packing!
> 
> 3 more sleeps!
> 
> My list is way too long with all the tents, sleeping bags, lanterns, paper goods, food, etc.  Man I wish I was going to WL but don't tell my boys! We are going to have a blast.  (Baby steps)
> 
> I will say to *horselover* I saw a list of diseases the other day and it included:
> 
> Children - they will slowly but surely kill you!
> 
> OK the rest of you know that I'm replying in my mind and by the time I get back here I will have forgotten what I was going to say to you!



3 more sleeps how exciting!!  Have a great trip.  And yes you are correct about children - sometimes it seems to not be so slowly though.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> I've talked to my wife about doing an early December trip some year.  Won't be this year but maybe sometime soon.  I'm all up for Groupie meets, and even my wife can handle it though she thinks I'm nuts for the amount of time I spend "talking" about a place we only visit one week a year!
> 
> I usually respond with a reference to that being better than her spending time on Farmville!
> 
> I worked on some of my photos yesterday and when I'm done I'll swap out some of my TR photos with the new and improved. And I thought that everyone was really being kind to me about the quality of the photos since on my computer they were really, really dark and hard to see.  Now I'm looking at them on a different computer (and monitor) and they are much better than I had feared.  Obviously, I need a new monitor for my main computer here at home!!



Have Mrs Granny come on board!  I keep trying to get Mr Muush to sign on, but he just shakes his head.

New monitor!!  Mr Muush would love that problem!  Groupies being kind??  

*Happy packing Dory!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Your pictures are gorgeous Granny, thanks for sharing.
> I've been bitten by a history bug (which is weird since I hated it in school) lately and have been reading books on founding fathers, civil war etc.  It blows my mind that there are cities that have 6,000 year old any thing.
> 
> The first time sans Sid and Rizzo was a bit weird, we were amazed at how many times we brought them up in conversation.   but it was also very, very nice having "the old guy" to myself.  You & Mrs. G will have a ball.
> (it probably also helps knowing that in all probablility you be back with all the "ladies" again)



Eliza

A great way to do a introductory to Revolution, Civil War era reading is check out Jeff Sharra novels.  He and his dad Michael have a trilogy series on the Civil War, and Jeff wrote a two book series I just finished about the Revolution.  Great reading.  Brings the characters to life in a historical novel.  I have researched a lot about the Civil War and he sticks very close to true events and sayings that people from those times said.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Eliza
> 
> A great way to do a introductory to Revolution, Civil War era reading is check out Jeff Sharra novels.  He and his dad Michael have a trilogy series on the Civil War, and Jeff wrote a two book series I just finished about the Revolution.  Great reading.  Brings the characters to life in a historical novel.  I have researched a lot about the Civil War and he sticks very close to true events and sayings that people from those times said.



I'll second Jimmy's comments.  I got "hooked on the Shaaras" by reading their Civil War historical novel trilogy and then Jeff's Revolutionary War novels.  He thoroughly researches the writings and letters of some of the key figures and weaves a historically accurate novel around them.  It makes the reading much more engaging than just dry facts and figures while maintaining historical accuracy of events.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Eliza
> 
> A great way to do a introductory to Revolution, Civil War era reading is check out Jeff Sharra novels.  He and his dad Michael have a trilogy series on the Civil War, and Jeff wrote a two book series I just finished about the Revolution.  Great reading.  Brings the characters to life in a historical novel.  I have researched a lot about the Civil War and he sticks very close to true events and sayings that people from those times said.





Granny said:


> I'll second Jimmy's comments.  I got "hooked on the Shaaras" by reading their Civil War historical novel trilogy and then Jeff's Revolutionary War novels.  He thoroughly researches the writings and letters of some of the key figures and weaves a historically accurate novel around them.  It makes the reading much more engaging than just dry facts and figures while maintaining historical accuracy of events.



Thanks guys,
I was looking for some books to read next month.  I've got an overnighter to France and don't usually sleep on the planes.  Right now I'm reading a diary called "Mary Chestnut's Civil War"  which is pretty interesting.


----------



## eliza61

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Morning groupies!  I want to respond to everybody (big surprise) but I'm in a panic about packing!
> 
> 3 more sleeps!
> 
> My list is way too long with all the tents, sleeping bags, lanterns, paper goods, food, etc.  Man I wish I was going to WL but don't tell my boys! We are going to have a blast.  (Baby steps)
> !




Have a great trip Dory!!!


_Lake buena Vista Village opened today in 1975.  Later known as the Disney Village Marketplace, it was home to a variety of shops, restaurants and other activities and events.  Pleasure Island was added to the village in 1989 and in 1997 the entire area was renamed Downtown Disney._


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

My DD wants to be a history major in college. Would those books interest a 16 year old girl who loves history?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hmm.  What happend to my ticker?


----------



## twinklebug

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hmm.  What happend to my ticker?



Magical Kingdom's .png files were reported by google to be downloading malware. Disboards is blocking the URL for now - I checked and the ticker is still there on their site, but  I disabled mine for now and have it in holding status in a .txt file on my desktop. Hopefully they'll be able to rectify the issue so we can put our tickers back on.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twinklebug said:


> Magical Kingdom's .png files were reported by google to be downloading malware. Disboards is blocking the URL for now - I checked and the ticker is still there on their site, but  I disabled mine for now and have it in holding status in a .txt file on my desktop. Hopefully they'll be able to rectify the issue so we can put our tickers back on.



Thanks Twinklebug!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> *Kat4*, thanks for the consideration!  Do I need to add a date?



I _think_ it's safe to add Oct 3-10th BCV for us.  Thanks Muushka!  We'll be celebrating Mom's 82nd BD while we're down there!  



twinklebug said:


> Magical Kingdom's .png files were reported by google to be downloading malware. Disboards is blocking the URL for now - I checked and the ticker is still there on their site, but  I disabled mine for now and have it in holding status in a .txt file on my desktop. Hopefully they'll be able to rectify the issue so we can put our tickers back on.



It looks like the site I got my ticker at is still ok if anyone wants to make a change.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I _think_ it's safe to add Oct 3-10th BCV for us.  Thanks Muushka!  We'll be celebrating Mom's 82nd BD while we're down there!
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the site I got my ticker at is still ok if anyone wants to make a change.



Gotcha!  Happy Birthday very early to your mom!

*Speaking of birthdays!!!!  Heads up!!!

Happy Birthday Horselover  March 26!!*

*WooHoo!  We love a party!!!*


----------



## Muushka




----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> My DD wants to be a history major in college. Would those books interest a 16 year old girl who loves history?



If she loves history then I think she'll enjoy the Shaara books.  While there is quite a bit on the various battles, tactics and strategies these books also delve into the personalities of some of the key people such as John Adams, Benjamin Franklin, Thomas Jefferson and British generals as well.  

While the conversations in the books are fictitious, they are true to the personalities and motivations of the historical figures based on extensive research of their personal letters.

I found them to be outstanding books.  




Muushka said:


>




Muush...don't look now but I think we've solved the "evaporating beer" problem you've been having!


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> My DD wants to be a history major in college. Would those books interest a 16 year old girl who loves history?



I think so.  The people come to life, it makes them more personal, yet the books are lined with facts, but it doesnt make for boring reading.

What drew me in to history is finding out my ancestors participated in those wars.  Then it draws you in on a more personal level.  Made me want to find out why they participated, what urged them to leave their homes and go and fight.  History is so much more than wars, but the wars are a huge part of what shaped us into what we are today. 

Tell your 16 yr old that a huge history buff(and Disney nut) is so glad to hear that she wants to major in that field.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I usually respond with a reference to that being better than her spending time on Farmville!



Love the reference to Farmville *Granny* !
really enjoyed your photos and TR from Ireland.  My friend who visits often just loves Galway and insists I go with her next trip. Welcome home 

*Horselover* and *Stopher*....really enjoyed all your photos as well !

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy belated birthday *Inkmahm* !   Sorry...work and a family crisis has kept me away from the boards for several days.  Hope you had a wonderful time celebrating !






Maria


----------



## Granny

Nice to see you back Maria.  Hope your family crisis is working out okay.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> *Speaking of birthdays!!!!  Heads up!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Horselover  March 26!!*
> 
> *WooHoo!  We love a party!!!*





Muushka said:


>



Thanks Muushka!  And is this supposed to be me on my b-day?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Nice to see you back Maria.  Hope your family crisis is working out okay.


Thanks Granny....my niece (who is pregnant), required an emergency hospital admission.  She was released yesterday, but the doctors almost felt they needed to take the baby early over the weekend.  So it was a bit of a scare for everyone since the baby's due date isn't until May 16.  


Love the cat pic Muushka !  
Maria


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Thanks Muushka!  And is this supposed to be me on my b-day?



No HL!  this kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is US at your Party!!!

Tomorrow is the big day.....
*
Happy Birthday Horselover!!!*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> If she loves history then I think she'll enjoy the Shaara books.  While there is quite a bit on the various battles, tactics and strategies these books also delve into the personalities of some of the key people such as John Adams, Benjamin Franklin, Thomas Jefferson and British generals as well.
> 
> While the conversations in the books are fictitious, they are true to the personalities and motivations of the historical figures based on extensive research of their personal letters.
> 
> I found them to be outstanding books.





jimmytammy said:


> I think so.  The people come to life, it makes them more personal, yet the books are lined with facts, but it doesnt make for boring reading.
> 
> What drew me in to history is finding out my ancestors participated in those wars.  Then it draws you in on a more personal level.  Made me want to find out why they participated, what urged them to leave their homes and go and fight.  History is so much more than wars, but the wars are a huge part of what shaped us into what we are today.
> 
> Tell your 16 yr old that a huge history buff(and Disney nut) is so glad to hear that she wants to major in that field.



Thanks!  I will let her see this so she can see what you both said.  She got into history because of doing geneology and there is a manga that she likes that has to do with different countries.  It really got her into wanting to learn more about history.  

Dory - have a great trip!!!!!

Horselover - have a great birthday!!!!!


----------



## blossomz

Have fun Dory!

Muushka...Please change our trip dates!!!!  WE got an extra day!!!  So we head down on the 12th instead of the 13th!  Hooray...as Pooh would say!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Birthday horselover!

Yeah Dory! You're almost there! Have a great trip!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Have fun Dory!
> 
> Muushka...Please change our trip dates!!!!  WE got an extra day!!!  So we head down on the 12th instead of the 13th!  Hooray...as Pooh would say!!


June, right?  Good deal!
*
Happy Trails Dory!!*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Thanks everybody!  Packed and ready to pull out first thing tomorrow.

Horselover - Happy Birthday! Have a great day!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Have a great trip Dory*!!  

*Happy Birthday Horselover!!*


----------



## stopher1

horselover!   

_Enjoy your trip Dory!_


----------



## stopher1

So I was there at the Lodge just 2 Fridays ago...and of course wish I could be back right now.  But these will have to do for the time being...


























_Happy Friday Groupies!  _


----------



## eliza61

**Sighs** Can't believe I'm not going to make it to the lodge this year.  Thanks Stopher, definitely cheers up a dreary Friday in Philly. 

Happy Birthday Horselover:  Make it a good one.

Have a great vacation Dory, stay safe


----------



## Granny

A very magical birthday wish for you, Horselover!!! 

stopher...thanks for the great photos (and for keeping the thread on topic!).  I look forward to "visiting" the Lodge during our AKV stay next month.  

And Dory....hope you have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Have a great trip Dory*!!
> 
> *Happy Birthday Horselover!!*



Ditto!

I have no talent for doing fancy print, pictures, etc. so I'm stealing yours for my message.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happy Birthday Horselover!

Let us know what Anniversary Guy got/did for you on this special day!


----------



## eliza61

*With airlines adding fees to fees, The Week magazine asked it's readers to predict the next surcharge they'll level for some thing previously free.*


In the unlikely event of loss of cabin pressure, oxygen mask will drop down. To start the flow of oxygen, simply insert your credit card...
$100 On-Time Departure Fee; $25 Delay Complaint fee
View seating (formerly window seats), $10 Access seating (formerly aisle seats), $10
$20 to use roll away stairs to enter or exit the aircraft in lieu of no-charge rope ladder alternative.
$9 fee for bumping your head on the overhead bin as you take your seat.  $3 additional penalty for looking up at the bin after you bump it.

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> *With airlines adding fees to fees, The Week magazine asked it's readers to predict the next surcharge they'll level for some thing previously free.*
> 
> 
> In the unlikely event of loss of cabin pressure, oxygen mask will drop down. To start the flow of oxygen, simply insert your credit card...
> $100 On-Time Departure Fee; $25 Delay Complaint fee
> View seating (formerly window seats), $10 Access seating (formerly aisle seats), $10
> $20 to use roll away stairs to enter or exit the aircraft in lieu of no-charge rope ladder alternative.
> $9 fee for bumping your head on the overhead bin as you take your seat.  $3 additional penalty for looking up at the bin after you bump it.
> 
> Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Granny

Thanks for the laugh Elliza!  

Unfortunately, some airline executive will probably see your post and bring it up at the next board meeting...and promptly get promoted to CEO!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happiest of birthdays HORSELOVER !!!








Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> *With airlines adding fees to fees, The Week magazine asked it's readers to predict the next surcharge they'll level for some thing previously free.*
> 
> 
> In the unlikely event of loss of cabin pressure, oxygen mask will drop down. To start the flow of oxygen, simply insert your credit card...
> $100 On-Time Departure Fee; $25 Delay Complaint fee
> View seating (formerly window seats), $10 Access seating (formerly aisle seats), $10
> $20 to use roll away stairs to enter or exit the aircraft in lieu of no-charge rope ladder alternative.
> $9 fee for bumping your head on the overhead bin as you take your seat.  $3 additional penalty for looking up at the bin after you bump it.
> 
> Have a great weekend all.



Simply the best laugh I've had all week eliza !!!  Love the "no charge" rope ladder ! 
Maria


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Happiest of birthdays HORSELOVER !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



Once again, great clip art Maria!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Maria love that clip art!!!


----------



## Corinne

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Maria love that clip art!!!



Ditto!  Maria, you are ALWAYS so creative!! 

Happy Bday Horselover 

and 

HAPPY WDW Dory!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Morning Groupies,

Been a bit busy and had to catch up on the thread.

Granny, HL & Stopher - Thanks for sharing your pics and trips. HL- That pic of the Filet in the Mac n Cheese is making me try for a Jiko reservation for our upcoming trip. Looks delicious!

Belated happy Birthday wishes to Inkham and HL.

Dory - Hope you are having a great trip.

We leave for our Boardwalk/BLT trip Thursday morning. I will try and post some pics while we are there.


----------



## Inkmahm

I can never seem to come back from WDW without getting sick.  Came home Wednesday night and by Thursday I was feeling bad.  Have gotten worse and this morning I skipped my niece's confirmation to go to the urgent care center.  I thought I had pneumonia I was coughing so bad during the night.  Thank God it isn't.  It's just another case of sinus infeciton and bronchitis.  Back to antibiotics and cough medicine...

All of those at the World or on your way, wash those hands over and over!  It seems to be impossible for me to stay away from the germs no matter what I do...


----------



## blossomz

Have a magical birthday Horselover!


----------



## twinklebug

Inkmahm said:


> I can never seem to come back from WDW without getting sick.  Came home Wednesday night and by Thursday I was feeling bad.  Have gotten worse and this morning I skipped my niece's confirmation to go to the urgent care center.  I thought I had pneumonia I was coughing so bad during the night.  Thank God it isn't.  It's just another case of sinus infeciton and bronchitis.  Back to antibiotics and cough medicine...
> 
> All of those at the World or on your way, wash those hands over and over!  It seems to be impossible for me to stay away from the germs no matter what I do...



I believe Orlando is germ central of the world. Everyone goes there sick or not. (read: "I'm not going to let a little fever get in my way of vacation") Walmart is another germ central, but not exactly a vaca.

I hope those antibiotics go to work and you start feeling better soon Inkmahm! ...Until then move over and make room on the sick couch for me - I've been fighting off the same sinus headaches/coughs and "is this the flu, again?" blah for over a week now but was raised "old school" and taught not to go to the doctor unless I'm literally dying. I think I need to change to a single doc with charisma so I'll want to go. 

*Happy belated birthday Horselover!* I didn't forgotten you, but wanted to post a pic, and my searches for a decent one always wound up with me squinting at the monitor with a headache saying, no high calorie cake is worth this


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Inkmahm said:


> I can never seem to come back from WDW without getting sick.  Came home Wednesday night and by Thursday I was feeling bad.  Have gotten worse and this morning I skipped my niece's confirmation to go to the urgent care center.  I thought I had pneumonia I was coughing so bad during the night.  Thank God it isn't.  It's just another case of sinus infeciton and bronchitis.  Back to antibiotics and cough medicine...
> 
> All of those at the World or on your way, wash those hands over and over!  It seems to be impossible for me to stay away from the germs no matter what I do...





twinklebug said:


> I believe Orlando is germ central of the world. Everyone goes there sick or not. (read: "I'm not going to let a little fever get in my way of vacation") Walmart is another germ central, but not exactly a vaca.
> 
> I hope those antibiotics go to work and you start feeling better soon Inkmahm! ...Until then move over and make room on the sick couch for me - I've been fighting off the same sinus headaches/coughs and "is this the flu, again?" blah for over a week now but was raised "old school" and taught not to go to the doctor unless I'm literally dying. I think I need to change to a single doc with charisma so I'll want to go.



Hope you both feel better soon!


----------



## tea pot

Oops So Sorry I Missed your special day

*Happy Belated Birthday Horeselover*


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies 


 *Inkmahm* and *twinklebug* Get better soon...

 *Dory*  Have a Magical Trip.... looking forward to TR and Pics.

*DisneyNutzy* Happy Count Down Dance


----------



## Inkmahm

twinklebug said:


> I believe Orlando is germ central of the world. Everyone goes there sick or not. (read: "I'm not going to let a little fever get in my way of vacation") Walmart is another germ central, but not exactly a vaca.
> 
> I hope those antibiotics go to work and you start feeling better soon Inkmahm! ...Until then move over and make room on the sick couch for me - I've been fighting off the same sinus headaches/coughs and "is this the flu, again?" blah for over a week now but was raised "old school" and taught not to go to the doctor unless I'm literally dying. I think I need to change to a single doc with charisma so I'll want to go.


  *** Making room on the couch*** Sorry to have you join me here.   I've learned my lesson (I hope) in waiting too long to go to the doctor.  I had this in December and it took me weeks to get rid of it.  This time I went pretty much as soon as I figured out it was either pneumonia or bronchitis again.  My husband has bad lungs so him getting sick and coughing is very bad.  I'm trying to not spread this to him if I can help it.


----------



## jimmytammy

TwinkleBug and Inkmahm
Hope you folks get to feeling better soon.  Its hard on your body fighting a cold or sinus issues.

I _always_ got sick on our trips to WDW.  Used to blame it on the plane, still got sick after we no longer flew there.  Then blame it on all the people being there, well obviously a real good way to pick one up.  So I was determined to fight back, cause mine would last for 2-3 mos.  Would turn into bronchitis.

I started taking vitamin c everyday all year long, we carry a bottle of hand sanitizer with us everywhere and always get a shot of it after shopping or restaurants.  DD keeps a bottle in fanny pack at WDW and we keep using during the day, especially after riding something like Buzz Lightyear.  Im not saying this is all full proof, but for someone who inherited a cold every week before Thanksgiving and couldnt get rid of it til after Feb., it works for me.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Happy Birthday Horselover!
> 
> Let us know what Anniversary Guy got/did for you on this special day!



It was kind of a low key birthday (more on this at the bottom).  We didn't have a sitter so DH cooked dinner for me & picked up a chocolate mousse thingey at Whole Foods for dessert.  It was very tasty!   I didn't ask for any gifts because I did just get back from WDW after all.  What could be better than that?!  



MiaSRN62 said:


> Happiest of birthdays HORSELOVER !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



Love that Maria!  Thanks!  



DisneyNutzy said:


> HL- That pic of the Filet in the Mac n Cheese is making me try for a Jiko reservation for our upcoming trip. Looks delicious!
> 
> We leave for our Boardwalk/BLT trip Thursday morning. I will try and post some pics while we are there.



Ohhhhhh it was soooooo good.  Just got some pics back this weekend & that picture was in there.  Made me want to get on a plane & go get some!  If you can squeeze in a visit there I would definitely go for it.  We had good luck getting a last minute ressie.  We had to move some things around due to weather issues & ended up with no dinner ressie for Mon. night.  I went online Sat. night & was able to secure a Jiko ressie for Mon.  

Have a great trip!   



Inkmahm said:


> I can never seem to come back from WDW without getting sick.  Came home Wednesday night and by Thursday I was feeling bad.  Have gotten worse and this morning I skipped my niece's confirmation to go to the urgent care center.  I thought I had pneumonia I was coughing so bad during the night.  Thank God it isn't.  It's just another case of sinus infeciton and bronchitis.  Back to antibiotics and cough medicine...
> 
> All of those at the World or on your way, wash those hands over and over!  It seems to be impossible for me to stay away from the germs no matter what I do...





twinklebug said:


> I believe Orlando is germ central of the world. Everyone goes there sick or not. (read: "I'm not going to let a little fever get in my way of vacation") Walmart is another germ central, but not exactly a vaca.
> 
> I hope those antibiotics go to work and you start feeling better soon Inkmahm! ...Until then move over and make room on the sick couch for me - I've been fighting off the same sinus headaches/coughs and "is this the flu, again?" blah for over a week now but was raised "old school" and taught not to go to the doctor unless I'm literally dying. I think I need to change to a single doc with charisma so I'll want to go.
> 
> *Happy belated birthday Horselover!* I didn't forgotten you, but wanted to post a pic, and my searches for a decent one always wound up with me squinting at the monitor with a headache saying, no high calorie cake is worth this



Inkmahm & TB - hope you're both feeling better soon.!  TB I appreciate the thought on the birthday picture!  



jimmytammy said:


> TwinkleBug and Inkmahm
> Hope you folks get to feeling better soon.  Its hard on your body fighting a cold or sinus issues.
> 
> I _always_ got sick on our trips to WDW.  Used to blame it on the plane, still got sick after we no longer flew there.  Then blame it on all the people being there, well obviously a real good way to pick one up.  So I was determined to fight back, cause mine would last for 2-3 mos.  Would turn into bronchitis.
> 
> I started taking vitamin c everyday all year long, we carry a bottle of hand sanitizer with us everywhere and always get a shot of it after shopping or restaurants.  DD keeps a bottle in fanny pack at WDW and we keep using during the day, especially after riding something like Buzz Lightyear.  Im not saying this is all full proof, but for someone who inherited a cold every week before Thanksgiving and couldnt get rid of it til after Feb., it works for me.



We do the same thing.  I'm also one of those crazy people that wipes down everything in the room as soon as we get in it.  I usually carry the small packs of Wet-Ones with me into the parks too.  Very handy for cleaning the table at QS restaurants.  I didn't get sick this time, but DS did.  He came down with a really bad cough on the Thu. after we got back & had to stay home from school on Friday.  He never asks to stay home so he must have been feeling very poorly.   


As I eluded to above in my reply to DiznyDad it wasn't the greatest b-day weekend I've ever had.  It was pretty sad all around to be honest.  I haven't posted about it before because I was hoping it wouldn't come to this, but I had to send my horse away on Sat. to be sold.       We just couldn't afford to do it anymore with DH still being out of work.  We had to choose between health insurance & my horse so it really wasn't much of a choice.  I tried to sell him myself, but with no success.  The recession has hit the horse market hard here (no great surprise really).  I sent him back to the farm I bought him from & they are going to sell him for me (hopefully soon).  I feel confident they will find him a good home.  I know there are worse things in life than this, but still I feel a bit lost now.  Like I don't know what to do with myself.  

Also, Sat. would have been my Dsister's birthday.  It was a hard day for the entire family.  Then to top it off I got together with a GF yesterday & she told me some really bad news.  Her DH has been suffering from Emphysema for many years.  He had to go on oxygen last Fall & has since had to go out on disability.  They had a doctor's appt. about a week ago to talk about a lung transplant.  He's much sicker than they even thought.  His lung capacity is only at 13%.  They said he shouldn't even be walking around.  He can't get on the list for a transplant list because he's still on nicotine gum.  So he has to get off that & go back in Aug.  Even then he might not be strong enough to survive the surgery.  Best case scenario would be he gets the double lung transplant which only has a success rate of 50% survival after 5 yrs.  They told him he should get his affairs in order.       He's only 55.      If you are so inclined please add him & his family to your prayers.  His name is Artie. 

Sorry to be Debbie Downer on Mon.  Hope everyone else had a great weekend.


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> As I eluded to above in my reply to DiznyDad it wasn't the greatest b-day weekend I've ever had.  It was pretty sad all around to be honest.  I haven't posted about it before because I was hoping it wouldn't come to this, but I had to send my horse away on Sat. to be sold.       We just couldn't afford to do it anymore with DH still being out of work.  We had to choose between health insurance & my horse so it really wasn't much of a choice.  I tried to sell him myself, but with no success.  The recession has hit the horse market hard here (no great surprise really).  I sent him back to the farm I bought him from & they are going to sell him for me (hopefully soon).  I feel confident they will find him a good home.  I know there are worse things in life than this, but still I feel a bit lost now.  Like I don't know what to do with myself.
> 
> Also, Sat. would have been my Dsister's birthday.  It was a hard day for the entire family.  Then to top it off I got together with a GF yesterday & she told me some really bad news.  Her DH has been suffering from Emphysema for many years.  He had to go on oxygen last Fall & has since had to go out on disability.  They had a doctor's appt. about a week ago to talk about a lung transplant.  He's much sicker than they even thought.  His lung capacity is only at 13%.  They said he shouldn't even be walking around.  He can't get on the list for a transplant list because he's still on nicotine gum.  So he has to get off that & go back in Aug.  Even then he might not be strong enough to survive the surgery.  Best case scenario would be he gets the double lung transplant which only has a success rate of 50% survival after 5 yrs.  They told him he should get his affairs in order.       He's only 55.      If you are so inclined please add him & his family to your prayers.  His name is Artie.
> 
> *Sorry to be Debbie Downer on Mon*.  Hope everyone else had a great weekend.



Nope, no apologies necessary.  We're the calvary, we the shoulders you cry on when real life dares to try to squeeze in on our groupie goodness. 

And let's face it some times we really have those days when we simply want to lay down and cry!!!

I've got Artie on the prayer list and your horse (what is his/her name) too.  
Yes, there are things worse in life but I've never thought that logic was a valid argument.  Some thing sucky happen to you and it hurts.  Don't feel guilty about being sad.  Use your support groups, the "live ones" at home and the "virtual" ones here.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*horselover - *

All here on the DisBoards reach out to you in heartfelt friendship, to let you know there are others who listen, understand, and care.  

Our lives are a great adventure of ups and downs, a miraculous roller coaster of emotion and experiences meant to be shared.  Losing a family member, a faithful friend, or a situation of comfort is always heart wrenching.  Allow us, here on the boards, be a small part of the support you and your DH have in life.  We care.


----------



## Granny

Sending out best wishes for *Twinklebug and Inkmahm *for speedy recoveries.  

*Horselover*...well, it's obvious that anyone with a user name such as yours is very emotionally attached to your horse.  I agree with Eliza's words...no use in trying to use the "it could be worse" to try to feel that your sadness is not justified.  It is the feelings of caring and love that make this world worthwhile, and when something happens to someone we love then it's okay to be sad.  Know that we are all pulling for you during this challenging time.  And Artie is on the prayer list as well.


----------



## tea pot

horselover said:


> As I eluded to above in my reply to DiznyDad it wasn't the greatest b-day weekend I've ever had.  It was pretty sad all around to be honest.  I haven't posted about it before because I was hoping it wouldn't come to this, but I had to send my horse away on Sat. to be sold.       We just couldn't afford to do it anymore with DH still being out of work.  We had to choose between health insurance & my horse so it really wasn't much of a choice.  I tried to sell him myself, but with no success.  The recession has hit the horse market hard here (no great surprise really).  I sent him back to the farm I bought him from & they are going to sell him for me (hopefully soon).  I feel confident they will find him a good home.  I know there are worse things in life than this, but still I feel a bit lost now.  Like I don't know what to do with myself.
> 
> Also, Sat. would have been my Dsister's birthday.  It was a hard day for the entire family.  Then to top it off I got together with a GF yesterday & she told me some really bad news.  Her DH has been suffering from Emphysema for many years.  He had to go on oxygen last Fall & has since had to go out on disability.  They had a doctor's appt. about a week ago to talk about a lung transplant.  He's much sicker than they even thought.  His lung capacity is only at 13%.  They said he shouldn't even be walking around.  He can't get on the list for a transplant list because he's still on nicotine gum.  So he has to get off that & go back in Aug.  Even then he might not be strong enough to survive the surgery.  Best case scenario would be he gets the double lung transplant which only has a success rate of 50% survival after 5 yrs.  They told him he should get his affairs in order.       He's only 55.      If you are so inclined please add him & his family to your prayers.  His name is Artie.
> 
> Sorry to be Debbie Downer on Mon.  Hope everyone else had a great weekend.



Oh Horselover
 I'm so sorry that you need to sell your dear horse. I'll be praying for a good home for him, as well as your friend and her husband. Life can just be too hard some time.  
You are in my prayers as well I know you must miss your sister very much.  I'm sure all the groupies are here to support you 
Take care and give your DH and boys a big hug, 
Hang out here awhile it may help to heal a little of your sadness.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> As I eluded to above in my reply to DiznyDad it wasn't the greatest b-day weekend I've ever had.  It was pretty sad all around to be honest.  I haven't posted about it before because I was hoping it wouldn't come to this, but I had to send my horse away on Sat. to be sold.       We just couldn't afford to do it anymore with DH still being out of work.  We had to choose between health insurance & my horse so it really wasn't much of a choice.  I tried to sell him myself, but with no success.  The recession has hit the horse market hard here (no great surprise really).  I sent him back to the farm I bought him from & they are going to sell him for me (hopefully soon).  I feel confident they will find him a good home.  I know there are worse things in life than this, but still I feel a bit lost now.  Like I don't know what to do with myself.
> 
> Also, Sat. would have been my Dsister's birthday.  It was a hard day for the entire family.  Then to top it off I got together with a GF yesterday & she told me some really bad news.  Her DH has been suffering from Emphysema for many years.  He had to go on oxygen last Fall & has since had to go out on disability.  They had a doctor's appt. about a week ago to talk about a lung transplant.  He's much sicker than they even thought.  His lung capacity is only at 13%.  They said he shouldn't even be walking around.  He can't get on the list for a transplant list because he's still on nicotine gum.  So he has to get off that & go back in Aug.  Even then he might not be strong enough to survive the surgery.  Best case scenario would be he gets the double lung transplant which only has a success rate of 50% survival after 5 yrs.  They told him he should get his affairs in order.       He's only 55.      If you are so inclined please add him & his family to your prayers.  His name is Artie.
> 
> Sorry to be Debbie Downer on Mon.  Hope everyone else had a great weekend.



Oh Horselover, so sorry about all of this.  I was sad enough about your horse but then all the other stuff on top of it!  You and your family and friends are in my prayers.  I hope they can find your horse a great home and that everything else works out okay.


----------



## ajksmom

Hello all!

Quick ? for all of you experts, hoping you can help me out.

We have a trip planned in Aug. (our first stay as owners woohoo) and have a 2 BR dedicated on our reservations. My request would be lake view, near elevators but on a map of the layout, that could give me an odd shaped room. 

Any ideas of the room layout IF we got one of those rooms? Pictures? Opinions? 

TIA
Kristy


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

We'll be staying in a studio at VWL in December. Are all the studios located near each other? 

Where would be the best place to request? 

Thanks!


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> As I eluded to above in my reply to DiznyDad it wasn't the greatest b-day weekend I've ever had.  It was pretty sad all around to be honest.  I haven't posted about it before because I was hoping it wouldn't come to this, but I had to send my horse away on Sat. to be sold.       We just couldn't afford to do it anymore with DH still being out of work.  We had to choose between health insurance & my horse so it really wasn't much of a choice.  I tried to sell him myself, but with no success.  The recession has hit the horse market hard here (no great surprise really).  I sent him back to the farm I bought him from & they are going to sell him for me (hopefully soon).  I feel confident they will find him a good home.  I know there are worse things in life than this, but still I feel a bit lost now.  Like I don't know what to do with myself.
> 
> Also, Sat. would have been my Dsister's birthday.  It was a hard day for the entire family.  Then to top it off I got together with a GF yesterday & she told me some really bad news.  Her DH has been suffering from Emphysema for many years.  He had to go on oxygen last Fall & has since had to go out on disability.  They had a doctor's appt. about a week ago to talk about a lung transplant.  He's much sicker than they even thought.  His lung capacity is only at 13%.  They said he shouldn't even be walking around.  He can't get on the list for a transplant list because he's still on nicotine gum.  So he has to get off that & go back in Aug.  Even then he might not be strong enough to survive the surgery.  Best case scenario would be he gets the double lung transplant which only has a success rate of 50% survival after 5 yrs.  They told him he should get his affairs in order.       He's only 55.      If you are so inclined please add him & his family to your prayers.  His name is Artie.
> 
> Sorry to be Debbie Downer on Mon.  Hope everyone else had a great weekend.



Horselover I'm so sorry to read about what your weekend was like.  It's perfectly okay to be sad and share what you're going through.  Life is never a perfectly calm sea, sometimes there are jostles to our course that steer us off course, or bring us down for a while.  As others on here have said, it's okay, and that's what family & friends are for - even in the virtual world.  Your Groupie "family of friends" is here for you, even if just to commiserate with you for a time.    Please know that Artie is on my prayer list, as well as you... as you pick yourself up, dust yourself off and look for a bright spot after a downer weekend.


----------



## Granny

ajksmom said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Quick ? for all of you experts, hoping you can help me out.
> 
> We have a trip planned in Aug. (our first stay as owners woohoo) and have a 2 BR dedicated on our reservations. My request would be lake view, near elevators but on a map of the layout, that could give me an odd shaped room.
> 
> Any ideas of the room layout IF we got one of those rooms? Pictures? Opinions?



Kristy...congratulations on your new DVC ownership, and I'm sure you're excited to spend a trip in a two bedroom suite on WDW property.  

The odd shaped rooms you refer to are few in number (3 I think?) and even if you get them they are very nice.  In fact, some people prefer them over the standard layout as they give much more room in the living room area.  Regardless, one of the great things about VWL is that is a small resort and nearly every room has the same view...trees!  So even if you aren't near the elevators, you won't have a looooooong walk from anywhere in the resort.  And if you aren't on the lake side, you'll still have a nice view of trees most likely.  Enjoy your trip!!!



lauren_elizabeth said:


> We'll be staying in a studio at VWL in December. Are all the studios located near each other?
> 
> Where would be the best place to request?
> 
> Thanks!



VWL in December will be a great trip with the Lodge and VWL in their fully decorated glory for the Christmas season!  The studios are sprinkled throughout VWL so no one location for them really.  See my comments above as far as places to request.  

Enjoy your trip planning!


----------



## blossomz

Horselover...so sorry to hear about your horse...


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh Julie... holding you close in thought and prayer.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Oh Julie, I'm so sorry to hear about the weekend you had.    Selling a horse is never easy no matter what the reason as they really become a part of your life.  I hope that a good home is found soon now that you've made the decision.  We'll keep Artie in our prayers and your family also as you all continue to cope with the loss of your sister.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Twinklebug* and *Inkmahm*.....hope you are both feeling better very soon.  

*Horselover*......so so sorry that you had to give up your horse.  I can only imagine how difficult that must have been.  And prayers going out to your GF's DH's who is so ill.  Sending you a hug to try and lift your spirits 


maria


----------



## bobbiwoz

Recently got back from AKV, BWV stay, but finally took the Wonders of the Lodge tour with Ranger Joe!  He says to expect something new in Christmas decorations, something perhaps regarding the tent chandeliers! 

Also, we biked around WL and FW area, that's a favorite thing for us during the cooler months.

Thinking about you all...our next stay at VWL is in December, but as we did this trip, we visit it often!

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

Hi Bobbi   thanks for the update!  Glad you had a great time.

HorseLover, I was so sad to read what you wrote yesterday that I could not respond.  I have been involved in another horse thread on the community board and was in overload.

I hope the day comes soon that you will have your horse again.  And I am so sorry for your friend with the health issues.

We are not with you to give you a hug, but you know we are hugging via groupies thread.


----------



## Inkmahm

Horselover:  I'm so sorry to hear about your horse and your friend's health.  I can relate to your DH still being unemployed- me, too.  I consider myself very lucky that I've never had to make a tough decision like letting go of a horse so I can keep health insurance.  I know you had no choice, really.  I hope you have another horse soon!

As for me, it's day #3 of the antibiotics and I'm finally feeling much better.  I've done nothing but sit around and sleep since Sunday. Today I've actually been sleeping most of the day with the laptop in my lap and I'm finally starting to feel more rested.  Thank you for all of your good wishes, I"m sure they have helped!  Now I need to get back to my own job search.  I canceled all of my appointments for yesterday and today so that I could rest.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Something to brighten everyones day.


----------



## jimmytammy

Julie, lifting you, your family and friends up in prayer.  And dont ever feel like you cant lean on us for support.  We are after all a big family in a way.


----------



## jimmytammy

ajksmom said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Quick ? for all of you experts, hoping you can help me out.
> 
> We have a trip planned in Aug. (our first stay as owners woohoo) and have a 2 BR dedicated on our reservations. My request would be lake view, near elevators but on a map of the layout, that could give me an odd shaped room.
> 
> Any ideas of the room layout IF we got one of those rooms? Pictures? Opinions?
> 
> TIA
> Kristy



We got one of those corner room 2 beds(only time we have ever stayed in a 2 bed) on the 2nd floor facing the pool/lake and we loved it!  The master suite area is nearest the elevators, then the kitchen and living room area push out to the corner, and the 2nd bedroom area branches out towards the long hallway.

You can make requests but I feel the earlier you arrive, allows for better chance of getting requests.  But dont let it upset your trip, cause being at the Lodge is great anyway.  I could sleep out in the bushes of the Lodge and be content


----------



## jimmytammy

lauren_elizabeth said:


> We'll be staying in a studio at VWL in December. Are all the studios located near each other?
> 
> Where would be the best place to request?
> 
> Thanks!



I personally like a 2nd floor or higher view just based on not being on ground level.  Usually most like a view towards the lake, but you cant always see it because of trees.  I prefer closer to the elevator.

Here is a layout of rooms at VWL.  Sorry for this being so small.  Hope it helps.






The areas facing toward the top of page are nearest the lake/woods view and pool.
The areas facing toward the bottom of the page are woods view and bus area.

The light blue rectangles represent the lockoff studios.
The lavender rectangles represent the dedicated studios.
The dark green represents 1 bedroom lockoffs.
The light green represents 1 bedroom dedicated.
The yellow represents 2 bedroom dedicated.


The area at the top of the page is the 1st floor
The area in the middle is the 2nd, 3rd and 4th floor layouts
The area on the bottom of page is the 5th floor


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Hi Bobbi   thanks for the update!  Glad you had a great time.
> 
> HorseLover, I was so sad to read what you wrote yesterday that I could not respond.  I have been involved in another horse thread on the community board and was in overload.
> 
> I hope the day comes soon that you will have your horse again.  And I am so sorry for your friend with the health issues.
> 
> We are not with you to give you a hug, but you know we are hugging via groupies thread.



Hey Muushka I was going to check out that thread you had posted earlier but I didn't get the chance before you removed it.  Could you tell me where it is or shouldn't I bother?


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> . . . . . . .being at the Lodge is great anyway.  I could sleep out in the bushes of the Lodge and be content



If coming in late, try not to step on us as you search for the right bush . . .


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> If coming in late, try not to step on us as you search for the right bush . . .


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Something to brighten everyones day.



Too funny!   Thanks for the chuckle.

Jimmy and DizDad...don't sleep near that third bush on the right.  That one's reserved for, umm, er....never mind!!


----------



## tea pot

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Something to brighten everyones day.



 LOVE IT!    
thanks a bunch


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . Jimmy and DizDad...don't sleep near that third bush on the right.  That one's reserved for, umm, er....never mind!!



Man, these bushes are getting crouded.  

Maybe we will stay next time in the rockers by the Pin Trading Cart, one of DiznyDi's favorite places.


----------



## Dizny Dad

How I get myself into these things I just can't tell you:

With reservations at AKV for the first three days in May (just trying it once), with a split stay to SSR, DW wanted to waitlist for the concierge offer.  After five or so months waiting for that mysterious level of existence at WDW, DW has decided that if we can't have free snacks all day long, we might as well be back at The Lodge.

So (here it comes) I asked "WHY are the VWL _better_ than a one shot deal at AKV?" (I'm not buying in, just borrowing a room for a few days)

Yes, Yes, I know, I should be kicked of this thread, but it slipped out so quickly, so innocently.  And to make it worse, I continued with my questions, always coming down to the same one, "why is it better?".

Can you imagine how I put DiznyDi to the test, pushing her right to the edge?  She had a flood of reasons, including it was closer to this, more convenient for that, yada, yada, yada.  She never mentioned the real reason; the one I always agree with.

I'm at the office right now (working on my next trip to Mexico), hoping to go home this evening to the greatest thing that has ever happened to me, a happy wife.

So I acquiesce to the idea DiznyDi.  Three days at VWL _is_ better than any amount of time at AKV, because

A Happy Wife Is A Happy Life. 

See you at home.


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> A Happy Wife Is A Happy Life.



Otherwise known as the "If Momma Ain't Happy, Ain't Nobody Happy" axiom!  

Since I was able to convince MY wife that a week at AKV is something we should try at least once, I'll have to keep my WL/VWL fix at a visitation level for this next trip.  

Variety may be the spice of life, but harmony is the main ingredient!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . Since I was able to convince MY wife that a week at AKV is something we should try at least once . . .



Be very wary of the "It OK dear" or "sure dear" comments.  They mean the same thing as when she answers "nothing" to the question of "What's wrong dear?"

Be sure to put a pebble in the sliding glass door track when you are alone out on the balcony enjoying the animals at AKV . . . .


----------



## tea pot

Dizny Dad said:


> A Happy Wife Is A Happy Life.





Granny said:


> Otherwise known as the "If Momma Ain't Happy, Ain't Nobody Happy" axiom!



Hey Guys can you pass these words of wisdom on to Mr tea pot AKA The Big Guy for me


----------



## ajksmom

Granny and jimmytammy thanks so much for your thoughts on the odd room layout. I couldn't figure if that configuration was a boon or bust, so I appreciate the input. I completely agree that anywhere at the lodge is just fine and we'll get to spend a few nights here just absorbing the atmosphere.

For those of you pulling up a bush anytime between 8/15-19 I'll have a bed empty if you'd like some reprieve from the humidity,LOL.

Looking over my notes from our last stay at the WL I can't seem to find the hours for the boat rentals. Does anyone happen to know at what time in the am we could expect them to open?

And does anyone have any thoughts on the photo sessions available here? 

TIA
kristy


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Be very wary of the "It OK dear" or "sure dear" comments.  They mean the same thing as when she answers "nothing" to the question of "What's wrong dear?"
> 
> Be sure to put a pebble in the sliding glass door track when you are alone out on the balcony enjoying the animals at AKV . . . .



Oh man, you're really heading to the dark side!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> Oh man, you're really heading to the dark side!



Help . . .I've fallen into the dark side and I can't get out . . . . 

(One of those days)


----------



## jimmytammy

Dad and Granny

All this bush talk leads me to believe we could start renting the bushes out at VWL.  Could help to subsidize our annual dues.  What do yall think?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Bobbi...thanks for the head's up about the Christmas decorations at the Lodge 



> Dizny Dad : A Happy Wife Is A Happy Life.





Maria


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> Dad and Granny
> 
> All this bush talk leads me to believe we could start renting the bushes out at VWL.  Could help to subsidize our annual dues.  What do yall think?



We'll have to keep it on the QT until it is up and going, but I can see it now . . . . 

_"The Bushes at Wilderness Lodge"_

jimmytammy - you can build the bus stops, I'll hand out the mints; Welcome Home.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> We'll have to keep it on the QT until it is up and going, but I can see it now . . . .
> 
> _"The Bushes at Wilderness Lodge"_
> 
> jimmytammy - you can build the bus stops, I'll hand out the mints; Welcome Home.



I can see your mind was already working towards this.  And I like the added touch of mints!  It will get us a step up on the WOW factor!!


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> How I get myself into these things I just can't tell you:
> 
> With reservations at AKV for the first three days in May (just trying it once), with a split stay to SSR, DW wanted to waitlist for the concierge offer.  After five or so months waiting for that mysterious level of existence at WDW, DW has decided that if we can't have free snacks all day long, we might as well be back at The Lodge.
> 
> So (here it comes) I asked "WHY are the VWL _better_ than a one shot deal at AKV?" (I'm not buying in, just borrowing a room for a few days)
> 
> Yes, Yes, I know, I should be kicked of this thread, but it slipped out so quickly, so innocently.  And to make it worse, I continued with my questions, always coming down to the same one, "why is it better?".
> 
> Can you imagine how I put DiznyDi to the test, pushing her right to the edge?  She had a flood of reasons, including it was closer to this, more convenient for that, yada, yada, yada.  She never mentioned the real reason; the one I always agree with.
> 
> I'm at the office right now (working on my next trip to Mexico), hoping to go home this evening to the greatest thing that has ever happened to me, a happy wife.
> 
> *So I acquiesce to the idea DiznyDi.  Three days at VWL is better than any amount of time at AKV, because
> 
> A Happy Wife Is A Happy Life. *
> 
> See you at home.



You are so right!   Although I probably shouldn't say that because I'll be staying at AKV in Oct.      But you are right about the wife part!  



jimmytammy said:


> Dad and Granny
> 
> All this bush talk leads me to believe we could start renting the bushes out at VWL.  Could help to subsidize our annual dues.  What do yall think?





Dizny Dad said:


> We'll have to keep it on the QT until it is up and going, but I can see it now . . . .
> 
> _"The Bushes at Wilderness Lodge"_
> 
> jimmytammy - you can build the bus stops, I'll hand out the mints; Welcome Home.



I like it!!  Will the mints be part of the nightly turndown service?


----------



## eliza61

*Chocolate Is Good for Your Heart*

The Easter Bunny might lower your chances of having a heart problem. According to a new study, small doses of chocolate every day could decrease your risk of having a heart attack or stroke by nearly 40 percent. 


German researchers followed nearly 20,000 people over eight years, sending them several questionnaires about their diet and exercise habits. 


They found people who had an average of six grams of chocolate per day — or about one square of a chocolate bar — had a 39 percent lower risk of either a heart attack or stroke. The study was published Wednesday in the European Heart Journal. 


Previous studies have suggested dark chocolate in small amounts could be good for you, but this is the first study to track its effects over such a long period of time. Experts think the flavonols contained in chocolate are responsible. Flavonols help the muscles in blood vessels widen, which leads to a drop in blood pressure. 


"It's a bit too early to come up with recommendations that people should eat more chocolate, but if people replace sugar or high-fat snacks with a little piece of dark chocolate, that might help," said study leader Brian Buijsse, a nutritional epidemiologist at the German Institute of Human Nutrition in Nuthetal, Germany. 


Go out and get those Easter Bunnies!  our WL bunny prefers leaves.


----------



## Inkmahm

I've already eaten more than my share of Easter chocolate and the holiday isn't even here yet.  I predict I'll be eating more.  Stress eating, you know.

Heard from one of my top job potentials this morning.  They hired someone else.  

Where's that chocolate???


----------



## Muushka

One of the reasons why I love this thread so much?  The boys.  The past few posts about bushes are priceless.



ajksmom said:


> Granny and jimmytammy thanks so much for your thoughts on the odd room layout. I couldn't figure if that configuration was a boon or bust, so I appreciate the input. I completely agree that anywhere at the lodge is just fine and we'll get to spend a few nights here just absorbing the atmosphere.
> 
> For those of you pulling up a bush anytime between 8/15-19 I'll have a bed empty if you'd like some reprieve from the humidity,LOL.
> 
> Looking over my notes from our last stay at the WL I can't seem to find the hours for the boat rentals. Does anyone happen to know at what time in the am we could expect them to open?
> 
> And does anyone have any thoughts on the photo sessions available here?
> 
> TIA
> kristy



More of a bump for you, cannot help on your questions but wanted to say 



Inkmahm said:


> I've already eaten more than my share of Easter chocolate and the holiday isn't even here yet.  I predict I'll be eating more.  Stress eating, you know.
> 
> Heard from one of my top job potentials this morning.  They hired someone else.
> 
> Where's that chocolate???



I'm sorry


----------



## Muushka

I have a question for you.  I am afraid that it could turn political, so I don't want to ask it on any other board/thread.  Please, no opinions about health care reform law.  Can anyone give an opinion on:

With the new health care law being passed, what impact do you think it will have on a business as large as Disney and Disney World?  And with these changes, do you believe that it will ultimately affect our membership dues?

Thanks!

My opinion is that this will have a financial impact on WDW.  I am certain that ticket prices will reflect this as well as parking, food and lodging.  And our dues will also go up.  How much, I cannot hazard a guess.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*eliza61* - Glad you identified the photos of the WL Rabbit as not the Easter Bunny; but be sure to understand that what it left wasn't chocolate.


----------



## twinklebug

Hi guys - thanks for all the well wishes.  I've been my typical stubborn self and avoided the doc, so still fighting this cough/headache/nasal infection. I'm good as long as it doesn't go into pneumonia... then I seek help asap. I'm actually thankful to be out of work this week as I know it'd be impossible to work more than a few hours a day. Halls cough drops and ibuprofen are an amazing combo. 

The flood waters here have peaked (I hope) Quite a number of homes were damaged as well as a couple of smaller bridges washed out. It's amazing to drive by homes that I didn't even realize were near water and see them engulfed in a pond. Our main road through town here is closed due to the Taunton River deciding to claim it as it's own. Mother nature has a way of reminding us that we've built upon her lands doesn't she? 

I managed to take the detours around town down to dd's music lesson and then hit the grocery store. The E. bunny is all set to visit Sunday, but I think a visit to VWL would be preferred. Is anyone down there this weekend? I'd love to see some pics of what WL does for Easter. I know the fort has an egg trample... err... I mean hunt that they run. It's so cute to see the little guys run three feet in, stop to pick up a squashed egg and then take it back to mom/dad to show that it's been flattened instead of dropping it and stocking up on all the other goodies being snatched up  Ah, but they do learn fast.

Re: the bush conversation, I'm just clarifying that you are indeed discussing bushes and not... _shrubberies_?  

Cute bunny pics btw - "I _warned _you, but did you listen to me? Oh, no, you _knew_, didn't you? Oh, it's just a harmless little _bunny_, isn't it?"


----------



## DVCGeek

Hi all- dues info. starting to filter on to DVCMember.com for my VWL add-on...  Happy April Fools day!  And yes, I'm already several pages behind AGAIN with little realistic hope of going back and reading them all...


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> My opinion is that this will have a financial impact on WDW.  I am certain that ticket prices will reflect this as well as parking, food and lodging.  And our dues will also go up.  How much, I cannot hazard a guess.



Not to be political either, but I think it will have an impact across the board, especially for an organization the size of the WDCo.  Locally I've already experienced increased prices at a couple of the restaurants we go to and I'm friends with the owners.  They flat out said they were making a pro-active move to counter the increased costs they anticipate.  I can only imagine that the standard 3-5% increases on tickets, food, parking etc at WDW and DL will go up incrementally more to compensate but that"s just MHO.  Taking a look at all of the other big name companies that have already calculated the cost, I can't imagine that the accountanteers haven't already done the same for the WDCo.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dizny Dad said:


> We'll have to keep it on the QT until it is up and going, but I can see it now . . . .
> 
> _"The Bushes at Wilderness Lodge"_
> 
> jimmytammy - you can build the bus stops, I'll hand out the mints; Welcome Home.



Hey I thought you were going to need those mints for the upcoming wedding?!



Inkmahm said:


> I've already eaten more than my share of Easter chocolate and the holiday isn't even here yet.  I predict I'll be eating more.  Stress eating, you know.
> 
> Heard from one of my top job potentials this morning.  They hired someone else.
> 
> Where's that chocolate???


Ug. Sorry to hear this.



Dizny Dad said:


> *eliza61* - Glad you identified the photos of the WL Rabbit as not the Easter Bunny; but be sure to understand that what it left wasn't chocolate.


We have alot of that in our yard right now.  I think my dog thinks it's chocolate!



twinklebug said:


> Hi guys - thanks for all the well wishes.  I've been my typical stubborn self and avoided the doc, so still fighting this cough/headache/nasal infection. I'm good as long as it doesn't go into pneumonia... then I seek help asap. I'm actually thankful to be out of work this week as I know it'd be impossible to work more than a few hours a day. Halls cough drops and ibuprofen are an amazing combo.
> 
> The flood waters here have peaked (I hope) Quite a number of homes were damaged as well as a couple of smaller bridges washed out. It's amazing to drive by homes that I didn't even realize were near water and see them engulfed in a pond. Our main road through town here is closed due to the Taunton River deciding to claim it as it's own. Mother nature has a way of reminding us that we've built upon her lands doesn't she?
> 
> I managed to take the detours around town down to dd's music lesson and then hit the grocery store. The E. bunny is all set to visit Sunday, but I think a visit to VWL would be preferred. Is anyone down there this weekend? I'd love to see some pics of what WL does for Easter. I know the fort has an egg trample... err... I mean hunt that they run. It's so cute to see the little guys run three feet in, stop to pick up a squashed egg and then take it back to mom/dad to show that it's been flattened instead of dropping it and stocking up on all the other goodies being snatched up  Ah, but they do learn fast.
> 
> Re: the bush conversation, I'm just clarifying that you are indeed discussing bushes and not... _shrubberies_?
> 
> Cute bunny pics btw - "I _warned _you, but did you listen to me? Oh, no, you _knew_, didn't you? Oh, it's just a harmless little _bunny_, isn't it?"



Gosh what a pain!!  Glad you are okay though.  Hopefully things will get back to normal soon.

Muushka - It is already affecting the tanning salons in Nebraska.  They are talking about having to raise their prices.  Fortunatly this won't matter to me!  I'm sure there will be more that will though.  Like prices at Disney.


----------



## jimmytammy

Horselover, good idea about the turn down service...mints under the bush, that has a nice ring to it!

Twinklebug, these will be bushes of the soft variety, unless you want the prickly kind, which we can price like a value resort


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I have a question for you.
> With the new health care law being passed, what impact do you think it will have on a business as large as Disney and Disney World?  And with these changes, do you believe that it will ultimately affect our membership dues?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> My opinion is that this will have a financial impact on WDW.  I am certain that ticket prices will reflect this as well as parking, food and lodging.  And our dues will also go up.  How much, I cannot hazard a guess.



Not sure .  My view is from another large company.  If Disney is any thing llike Dupont, it won't have a major impact, you may see a small "trickle" down effect but that's it.
Most major corps don't lump every thing in one pot.  Disney probably has a park operational cost revunue stream, a dvc cost revenue stream, a motion picture revenue stream, etc etc.  Now those streams are broken further down to fixed cost (people and equipment) and non fixed cost (cost of fuel, cost of food).  Fixed cost are pretty easy to manipulate.  We've calculated our cost and have not made one adjustment to profit objectives nor has our profit forcast changed 1 cent.  Dupont offers health care to all it's employees now any way so we don't have a large pool of people who we suddenly have to insure.  Also being such a global company we generally have every and any insurance company begging to get a foot in the door.  

Major companies will still be able to control what health care packages they can offer, they still have a lot of bargaining chips.   So for example, at Dupont we can tailor our plans to absorb cost increases by the employee (30%) and by the company (70%)

How much of our dues goes directly to salaries and benefits is the question?  I'm willing to hazard a guess that's it's not a big slice of the pie. 

Truthfully, I think the price of a barrel of oil, currently at 83 bucks a gallon will effect our tickets price waay more than health insurance.  
Also the freebies and promotions also effect the bottom line a lot more than health insurance.

Who knows, it may be a good thing and cut down on retention cost.  Disney is notorious for extremely high employee turnover primarily due to paying lousing wages and offering no benefits.


----------



## eliza61

I always say real life can some times be so entertaining.  If any one has gotten a new credit card statement you may have noticed that it's in a new format.  Now along with the minimum payment you also get a box showing you how long it will take you to pay off the charge if you only pay the minimum.

Last month we purchased a new refrigerator using our local Sears.  they had one of those 90 no interest deals.  Very nice stainless steel model, ran us about $2,000 bucks after tax etc.

Anyway, got the bill yesterday and if I only pay the minimum payment of $17 bucks, I will pay it off in.......drumroll please......

*1,596 years*

I will be a hot babe of 1,646 years young.  I wonder if I can still call "the old guy", "the old guy"?

Wonder if I'll still be able to use my dvc points then??


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Twinklebug, these will be bushes of the soft variety, *unless you want the prickly kind, which we can price like a value resort*


----------



## DVCGeek

I tend to agree that healthcare changes should have a minimal impact on our dues.  They are limited to the change in actual cost incurred.  From some things I've read it's companies that cover generous retirement health insurance items you are taking a tax hit on prescriptions; most other things I've read don't sound like a huge deal for larger companies outside the medical/insurance industries.



eliza61 said:


> Wonder if I'll still be able to use my dvc points then??



Probably depends a LOT on how many add-ons you do between now and then...


----------



## blossomz

Oh Eliza!!!  Just love those bunnies!!....and yum...chocolate!!!!


----------



## Muushka

> Dupont offers health care to all it's employees now any way so we don't have a large pool of people who we suddenly have to insure.



I was thinking this aspect of WDW.  I can't imagine that they provide ins for all employees now.  Time will tell.  Thanks all.


----------



## wildernessDad

Inkmahm said:


> I've already eaten more than my share of Easter chocolate and the holiday isn't even here yet.  I predict I'll be eating more.  Stress eating, you know.
> 
> Heard from one of my top job potentials this morning.  They hired someone else.
> 
> Where's that chocolate???



I think that you'll find a job soon.  I certainly hope so.  Things are starting to pick up a bit.

I need some of that chocolate too.  I'm thinking wockenfuss chocolate.  http://www.wockenfusscandies.com/

Hmm, you shouldn't have said anything about chocolate.


----------



## wildernessDad

Oh, in other news, the DVC Planner app is now a universal app for the iPhone, iPod Touch and iPad.  It is now on sale on the iTunes app store.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> I always say real life can some times be so entertaining.  If any one has gotten a new credit card statement you may have noticed that it's in a new format.  Now along with the minimum payment you also get a box showing you how long it will take you to pay off the charge if you only pay the minimum.
> 
> Last month we purchased a new refrigerator using our local Sears.  they had one of those 90 no interest deals.  Very nice stainless steel model, ran us about $2,000 bucks after tax etc.
> 
> Anyway, got the bill yesterday and if I only pay the minimum payment of $17 bucks, I will pay it off in.......drumroll please......
> 
> *1,596 years*
> 
> I will be a hot babe of 1,646 years young.  I wonder if I can still call "the old guy", "the old guy"?
> 
> Wonder if I'll still be able to use my dvc points then??


----------



## blossomz

Finally!!!!  Southwest is now a part of Magical Express!!!


----------



## DVCGeek

Is SW part of ME at all resorts now or is it still only a handful as a trial program?  I may have missed something...  And if it's still a beta, how many DVC ones are included, if any?  I think I read Pop was one of the first to go online.


----------



## MiaSRN62

blossomz said:


> Finally!!!!  Southwest is now a part of Magical Express!!!



WOOOT !!!! 


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Last month we purchased a new refrigerator using our local Sears. they had one of those 90 no interest deals. Very nice stainless steel model, ran us about $2,000 bucks after tax etc.
> 
> Anyway, got the bill yesterday and if I only pay the minimum payment of $17 bucks, I will pay it off in.......drumroll please......
> 
> 1,596 years
> 
> I will be a hot babe of 1,646 years young. I wonder if I can still call "the old guy", "the old guy"?



Too funny eliza !!! 
Maria


----------



## stopher1

blossomz said:


> Finally!!!!  Southwest is now a part of Magical Express!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Easter to all !














Maria


----------



## blossomz

Here is the info...
• Five years after starting its airport shuttle-and-luggage service, Walt Disney World has finally signed up Southwest Airlines, the busiest carrier at Orlando International Airport. The Daily Disney Blog has the story.

By the middle of next month, Disney says, nearly all of its hotel guests flying home on Southwest will be able to check in for their flights and drop off their bags before leaving the resort. The remote check-in service is a key component of Disney’s Magical Express, which also includes free bus transportation between Orlando International and Disney’s on-property hotels.

... only two hotels will not be included: the 761-room Disney’s Old Key West Resort and the 2,112-room Disney’s Caribbean Beach Resort. Disney says it is in the midst of expanding the luggage drop-off facilities at Old Key West and that it is considering similar changes at Caribbean Beach.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
This business with the bushes is a hoot! Let's hope there's a positive effect on our maintenance fees. 

Now about those mints...Dad says there are plenty to go around. However color could potentially be troublesome. Only purple is left.... and son's wedding is red.  Would hate for someone to mistake the wedding for the Red Hat Society. 

Sorry for the disappointing news, Inkmahm.  Chocolate is as good of comfort food as any, I guess. Though personally I prefer mashed potatoes.

Great news for those of you traveling Southwest. It sure makes check-in easy to do it at the resort.

I'm continuing to work at my Lodge-inspired room. We just ordered red plaid carpet. Dad and I painted the primer coat today - *sage*.  I'd like to stencil the dancing moose in inconspicuous places around the room. Anyone know how to get the images? Any thought or ideas would be helpful.

Wishing one and all a very Happy Easter!

BTW, as always, Love your graphics, Maria!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Finally!!!!  Southwest is now a part of Magical Express!!!






DiznyDi said:


> Hi .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm continuing to work at my Lodge-inspired room. We just ordered red plaid carpet. Dad and I painted the primer coat today - *sage*.  I'd like to stencil the dancing moose in inconspicuous places around the room. Anyone know how to get the images? Any thought or ideas would be helpful.
> 
> Wishing one and all a very Happy Easter!
> 
> BTW, as always, Love your graphics, Maria!



I'd love to see pictures!!!!!!  Sorry I can't help with the stencils though.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey history buffs!!!!  Got a question for you.  Why does the fife and drum corp at the American Pavillion wear red and not blue?


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Howdy Groupies!

Just left Orlando this afternoon and making the long drive back to Texas.  We are going through to see family for Easter before we get home so it will be a few days before I really have time to post much.  I survived the camping thanks to my wonderful DH who made me coffee every morning and did most of the cooking and dishes to make it more enjoyable for me.  

We made two visits to our beloved lodge to shop, eat, and soak it all in.  Two words: beautiful and relaxing (ok three words).  I saw the bunny and he sent his best wishes.






Hope everyone has a great weekend.  It is special time for me as I celebrate the resurrection!  And I do need some chocolate after reading back.  Sorry to horselover and inkmahm.  

I know there are others I wanted to comment to, but it's been 24 hours since I read the posts.  That is why they call me Dory after all..... I'm not even sure what I just said  

WL bushes? And I thought I was roughing it in a tent!


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey history buffs!!!!  Got a question for you.  Why does the fife and drum corp at the American Pavillion wear red and not blue?



I'm hazarding a guess here.

It may be that they are patterned after the "Old Guard".  That's the fife and drum corp that is part of the Presidential Army guard. the official name is the 3d United State Infrantry Regiment.  Their uniforms and instruments are based on the uniforms worn by the continential army






The Marines also have a unit called the "Commandant's own" that wears traditional red.

http://drumcorps.mbw.usmc.mil/


If you are ever in the Washington DC area during the summer you can see both the Marine drum and buglel corp and the Marines silent drill team perform at the Marine Baracks.   Great show.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks Eliza!  I had never really given it much thought until DD said something about it.  She was wondering why they were wearing British uniforms.  I wonder how many other people think this.


----------



## stopher1

_Happy Easter Groupies!_  Hope you have a wonderful day with family if they're near by.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy Easter, everyone!

Back to the chocolate....


----------



## DVCGeek

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> That is why they call me Dory after all..... I'm not even sure what I just said



  Too funny!  Quick reminder here - "HIS..NAME...IS...*NEMO*!!!"  

Christ is risen - Happy Easter all!  

Today was the first time the Praise Team group I play drums in performed on Easter; it was cool.  Also the first time my in-laws were visiting (from IL) and heard me play.   _{For the last 8+ years they went more traditional for Easter and had the Chancel Choir perform at both services}_

I definitely missed something on the bushes talk; if I get a chance later I might try and go back some posts to try and figure out what's up.  Unless of course someone feels up to posting a quick summery so I could be lazy...


----------



## tea pot

Happy Easter Groupies
May the peace that passes all understanding be yours today and every day.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Easter to all my Groupie friends  


Maria


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I hope everyone is having a wonderful Easter!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Easter Everyone! We had a good peaceful Easter here. This E. Bunny stuff has to stop soon though. I'm done with staying up with a kiddo until midnight and then letting the bunny in to do her stuff.   

Well, if any thread can appreciate the finer points of family life I'm assuming it's my friends here. Let me preface this by saying: Take note, when your 12yo son comes to you and says "Ma, I learned that when I see 1/2 of a log floating ..." you should RUN for the bathroom at full speed, boots, bucket, and preferably a wet vac in hand. Do not wait for the rest of his statement if you care that the rest of the house does not partake in his discovery. 

Chilling out now.... maybe I'll pull up adobe and learn how to use it properly.


----------



## eliza61

I was the first night time fireworks shown at Hollywood Studios waay back when it was called "Disney-MGM studios".  I had a fantastic 55 foot inflatable Mickey Mouse with fireworks shooting out of fingers.

Who am I and when was I running?


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> I was the first night time fireworks shown at Hollywood Studios waay back when it was called "Disney-MGM studios".  I had a fantastic 55 foot inflatable Mickey Mouse with fireworks shooting out of fingers.
> 
> Who am I and when was I running?



Ohhh - I remember that fireworks show - but am stumped on when it began running/ ended it's run.  Wasn't it called "Sorcery in the Sky" or something like that, playing on the old "Fantasy in the Sky" found at the MK?


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> I was the first night time fireworks shown at Hollywood Studios waay back when it was called "Disney-MGM studios".  I had a fantastic 55 foot inflatable Mickey Mouse with fireworks shooting out of fingers.
> 
> Who am I and when was I running?



You were Sorcerer Mickey (we loved that show) and not sure what you mean by when you ran, year?  1994 or so?

Hope everyone had a wonderful Easter.

Also hope MA and RI are drying out.  Poor New England...


----------



## DVCGeek

I remember that show as well, but not the name.  Staying tuned for more...


----------



## MiaSRN62

I also remember Scorcerer in the Sky !  Good one !!!


I hope MA and RI are also drying out.  

While not as bad, Philly also had it's share of flooding.  We set records (for all the wrong reasons....lol) as well and I'm so thankful for the last few nice warm and DRY days !  We were prepared to build an ark towards the end of March !!!


Maria


----------



## eliza61

You guys are too smart for me.

Yep, it was called "Sorcery in the Sky".  It ran from 1980 to 1998 and was replaced by fantasmic.  

Enjoy the sunshine all.


----------



## DVCGeek

Wow, no posts to this thread for over 23 hours?  Hope I didn't just break a record attempt...


----------



## tea pot

Good Afternoon Groupies 

It's Tea Time!
Just having my afternoon cup and catching up on the boards.
 Hope everyone is well.
Starting a count down dance here 
26 days till our visit home Flower and Garden time..
Hey, I need to check the first page any groupies in the world then?


----------



## tea pot

Just felt like sharing...
This is my screensaver, Look at the Last Post 

Looking at the first page... Wow  Did anyone notice that there will be at least 10 of us visiting the world in Dec between the 1st to the 12th most around the 6-7th
Looks like it's time for another Groupie Meet 
Wait a minute I think I remember Muushka talking about a Meet at BLT


----------



## stopher1

tea pot said:


> Just felt like sharing...
> This is my screensaver, Look at the Last Post
> 
> Looking at the first page... Wow  Did anyone notice that there will be at least 10 of us visiting the world in Dec between the 1st to the 12th most around the 6-7th
> Looks like it's time for another Groupie Meet
> Wait a minute I think I remember Muushka talking about a Meet at BLT



Muushka and I were just talking about that last week when I added my quick trip from the 5th-8th!


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Just felt like sharing...
> This is my screensaver, Look at the Last Post
> 
> Looking at the first page... Wow  Did anyone notice that there will be at least 10 of us visiting the world in Dec between the 1st to the 12th most around the 6-7th
> Looks like it's time for another Groupie Meet
> Wait a minute I think I remember Muushka talking about a Meet at BLT



Awwww.  Cute kitty.  Love the fish and the teapots in the previous post!

Is it too early to start planning for Christmas at the Lodge?  I feel like I might jinx myself because we had to cancel last year.


----------



## Inkmahm

tea pot said:


> 26 days till our visit home Flower and Garden time..
> Hey, I need to check the first page any groupies in the world then?



We are leaving on May 2, just as you arrive.  Oh, well.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> tea pot : 26 days till our visit home Flower and Garden time..
> Hey, I need to check the first page any groupies in the world then?



I leave same day as Inkmahm (May 2).  Then heading to VB 
Tea pot....love the photos of the tea pots !!!


*Other May WDW Groupie dates :
May
MiaSRN62 1-2 BLT 3-6 VB
JimmyTammy 2-7 BWV
tea pot 2-9 BWV
DiznyDi 13-22 SSR
KeepSwimmingDory 16-21 THV*


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> I leave same day as Inkmahm (May 2).  Then heading to VB
> Tea pot....love the photos of the tea pots !!!
> 
> 
> *Other May WDW Groupie dates :
> May
> MiaSRN62 1-2 BLT 3-6 VB
> JimmyTammy 2-7 BWV
> tea pot 2-9 BWV
> DiznyDi 13-22 SSR
> KeepSwimmingDory 16-21 THV*



Hey, we're at BLT at the same time on May 1 and 2!  Well, we head to the airport on May 2 but we'll be there on May 1.  I think that is our Hollywood Studios day and then plan to come back to the resort to watch fireworks at night from the lounge. It's one of the grad nights at MK so I think they'll have fireworks late for them, if I remember correctly.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Inkmahm said:


> Hey, we're at BLT at the same time on May 1 and 2!  Well, we head to the airport on May 2 but we'll be there on May 1.  I think that is our Hollywood Studios day and then plan to come back to the resort to watch fireworks at night from the lounge. It's one of the grad nights at MK so I think they'll have fireworks late for them, if I remember correctly.



Yes we will 
I'm a little bummed we have to change rooms.  I have a one bedroom for both nights but could only get MK view on May 1 and could only get Bay Lake view for May 2.  I was on a waitlist for 45+ days....now I'm calling day by day....trying to get the same view.  I don't care which view....just prefer not to have to switch rooms.  Oh well...worse comes to worse, I get to experience both views and decide which I like better for future trips.  We also plan to watch the fireworks from the lounge on May 1 (at least this is the agenda so far).  So perhaps I'll see ya there.  Yes....I did see May 1 was Grad Night.   We were planning on doing Typhoon Lagoon on May 1, watching fireworks at night and then doing MK on Sunday.  Then off to VB on Monday. Just a short visit for us....we're moving dd out of FSU for the summer and just couldn't not stop in WDW for a pit-stop 

See ya at BLT Inkmahm ....I'll be posting on the DIS when we arrive.  

Maria


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Yes we will
> I'm a little bummed we have to change rooms.  I have a one bedroom for both nights but could only get MK view on May 1 and could only get Bay Lake view for May 2.  I was on a waitlist for 45+ days....now I'm calling day by day....trying to get the same view.  I don't care which view....just prefer not to have to switch rooms.  Oh well...worse comes to worse, I get to experience both views and decide which I like better for future trips.  Maria



There are reports of new BLT declarations so hopefully your waitlist will come thru or one of your phone calls will get a room!


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> There are reports of new BLT declarations so hopefully your waitlist will come thru or one of your phone calls will get a room!



Awesome !  Thanks Kathy !  I'll be calling first thing in the morning 

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Well....just got off the phone with MS.  No luck.  I'm destined to have to switch rooms I suppose..........


Maria


----------



## bgraham34

Hi all, I shall be returning home in a few weeks. I am spending 2 nights at the Villas in a studio and then a 3rd night at Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato. I had been calling MS everyday trying to get at least 2 nights and the lodge and finally got lucky. I can't wait.


----------



## DVCGeek

bgraham34 - glad you got your 2 nights and have fun at the 'sandwich!


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:
			
		

> The only way I would be willing to give up our VWL points is to pry them from my cold, dead, fingers (2048 - I think. I'll let you know when I get there)



I saw this on another thread and just had to copy it over here.  

Dizny Dad....*YOU ROCK!!!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Well....just got off the phone with MS.  No luck.  I'm destined to have to switch rooms I suppose..........
> 
> 
> Maria



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Maria.  It seemed like the past couple of times rooms were declared it took a few days and then waitlists started filling.  Maybe it takes a little time to load the new inventory?  It's nice to not have to move but as you said you'd also get to check out the two views.


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Maria.  It seemed like the past couple of times rooms were declared it took a few days and then waitlists started filling.  Maybe it takes a little time to load the new inventory?  It's nice to not have to move but as you said you'd also get to check out the two views.



Thanks Kathy. Yes it would be nice not to move.  Wonder if they'll fill the wait lists with the new inventory ?  I dropped off the waitlist (after being on it for 45 days) and now because I'm within the 30 day point wonder if they just won't give it to me but rather to those that are still outside the 30 day window ?

Maria


----------



## DVCGeek

MiaSRN62 said:


> and now because I'm within the 30 day point wonder if they just won't give it to me but rather to those that are still outside the 30 day window ?



Huh?  Wouldn't everyone be the same amount of time out from check in?    Did you ask MS to keep you / put you back on the waitlist?  I believe there are options for up to 30 days prior and another for 7 days prior to arrival...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks Kathy. Yes it would be nice not to move.  Wonder if they'll fill the wait lists with the new inventory ?  I dropped off the waitlist (after being on it for 45 days) and now because I'm within the 30 day point wonder if they just won't give it to me but rather to those that are still outside the 30 day window ?
> 
> Maria



If you had your waitlist end at 30 days then I don't think they'll fill it at this point.  You could call and do a new waitlist that ends at 7 days and I think you'll have as good a chance as anybody to get it filled.


----------



## MiaSRN62

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If you had your waitlist end at 30 days then I don't think they'll fill it at this point.  You could call and do a new waitlist that ends at 7 days and I think you'll have as good a chance as anybody to get it filled.



Thanks Kathy....I did just that.  I'm now on the waitlist up until 7 days prior....so no more calling day by day 


Maria


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks Kathy....I did just that.  I'm now on the waitlist up until 7 days prior....so no more calling day by day
> 
> 
> Maria


----------



## tea pot

*Maria*
Pixie Dust for Your BLT wait list


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*teapot* - thanks for the smile    Love the screensaver and all the teapot pictures you posted.  I have one for you when I get my pictures to the computer.  DH had to upgrade my laptop hard drive because I had no more space.

*bgraham34* - Awesome!   Have a great trip!

*Maria* -  for the waitlist.  In Dec. DH and I had a last minute trip that we booked about 3 weeks out.  We could not get the 3 nights at the same resort and waitlist never came through.  DH was determined not to have to switch and called every day up until the day we flew.  Even from the Orlando airport called again.  Nothing.  Then we got to check-in and he told the girl our situation and said that we didn't care which of the 2 resorts but would really rather not switch.  She was able to get us all 3 nights in the resort we were checking into.  It was great to not move.  So keep trying!


----------



## DVCGeek

Good luck with the updated waitlist!!!  Talked to my boss a little bit ago and he's thinking about trying our Lodge's neighbor, the Ft. Wilderness Cabins, for a summer trip with his family (party of 5 for this trip).  I told him he might want to wonder over and try Whispering Canyon...    It's always fun when people come to you for Disney advice!    He hasn't been to WDW for several years, and he likes hearing about my trips for vicarious travel enjoyment.


----------



## DVCGeek

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Then we got to check-in and he told the girl our situation and said that we didn't care which of the 2 resorts but would really rather not switch.  She was able to get us all 3 nights in the resort we were checking into.



Wow, that is WONDERFUL!  Glad it worked out.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria -  for the waitlist. In Dec. DH and I had a last minute trip that we booked about 3 weeks out. We could not get the 3 nights at the same resort and waitlist never came through. DH was determined not to have to switch and called every day up until the day we flew. Even from the Orlando airport called again. Nothing. Then we got to check-in and he told the girl our situation and said that we didn't care which of the 2 resorts but would really rather not switch. She was able to get us all 3 nights in the resort we were checking into. It was great to not move. So keep trying!



THANKS Dory for the pixie dust and HOPE that my wait list may still come through !!!!   That is awesome that it worked out for you and you husband 

Maria


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> I saw this on another thread and just had to copy it over here.
> 
> Dizny Dad....*YOU ROCK!!!*



As you might guess, it was a desperate comment from someone stuck in a far away place and trying to justify to myself why.  I'm back now and ready to jump into the conversation.

The comment stands, but the date may need corrected.  DiznyDi takes care of those details.


----------



## DiznyDi

While DDad was away, I spent a few days visiting DD and DSIL in PA.   We had great fun! They have high-speed internet, so I was able to really get some much needed computer work caught up/done.  

While there I downloaded the iMix list of Lodge music posted on Mousesavers to my phone and have been listening to it all morning.  The music is wonderful and takes me to the Lodge and its serenity.... it also makes me realize just how much I'm going to miss staying there next month.  Why did I ever think we should try AKV?   I know we'll have a nice time, but boy will I miss the Lodge.  Good thing I have several visits planned; yogurt parfait for breakfast whenever I can find the time and dinner at Artists Point. 

Good luck Maria on your room.  Even once you arrive, check daily. We had been waitlisted for a 2 bdrm at SSR forever...... 2 days into our trip a 2 bdrm opened up.  It did necessitate a move, but was worth it to get the extra space and bathroom for 4 adults. Just make certain the front desk knows you are wanting/willing to change.


----------



## bgraham34

Thanks Dory, I am looking forward to a few days at the World. Good Luck Maria. 

DiznyDi dont you just feel at home when listening to the music. I can hear it now. Maybe I will listen to it tonight.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> . . . . . . .it also makes me realize just how much I'm going to miss staying there next month.  Why did I ever think we should try AKV?   . . . . . . .



Because you love me!  

And this will prove to you that there is no place like VWL!


----------



## MiaSRN62

I appreciate EVERYONE'S advice and pixie dust for the waitlist !!!   I can't wait to be there !!!!

Maria


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Oh I do love the music from WL.  I need to buy that list of songs!

My attention span is too short for a "trip report" but I'll try to share a few pictures a little at a time.  The first day we were at Ft. Wilderness we took a walk from the path over to WL.  Here are a few I took as I walked up the path.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the pics Dory !  Makes me feel like I'm there !!!!


Maria


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nice pictures Dory!  Will we get to see some of the camping too?  


Two weeks from tonight guess what I'll be doing?   My last minute packing scramble.    Before that I've got a trip to St. Louis.  Never been before but want to go up in that arch.  We'll also be going to a Cardinal's game so it's not all work and no play.


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Two weeks from tonight guess what I'll be doing?   My last minute packing scramble.  :dance3



Same here!  We're staying at POFQ for the first time ever just for the night of 4/24 before our cruise on 4/25.  I had received a pin code from Disney so the room is fairly cheap $ compared to points I'd have had to use for a Sat night DVC stay.


----------



## Granny

Dory...thank you for the sampling of home through pictures. 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Two weeks from tonight guess what I'll be doing?   My last minute packing scramble.    Before that I've got a trip to St. Louis.  Never been before but want to go up in that arch.  We'll also be going to a Cardinal's game so it's not all work and no play.



Kathy...I hope you enjoy your visit to my home town.  The Cardinals game is a great way to get a flavor of this city.  Just be sure to bring a red shirt!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Here's a few more pictures for today.  If it is ok I'll just post a few a day until I run out.  or until somebody tires of them and tells me to stop.  I know I'm not a good photographer but the lodge is beautiful even in my pictures.   And I love all the details so my pictures my not be what some people would take.  My boys laugh at me that I have so many pictures of trash cans, mailboxes, light fixtures, doors etc. So I won't be offended if somebody says enough of the random pictures. 
























Kathy I will post a few from camping later.  Gotta run for now.  Everybody have a great weekend.  We have beautiful weather here in Texas.  Hubby is out flying his plane and getting it ready to deliver to the guy he sold it to so he can buy the engine and finish building the next one.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Inkmahm said:


> Same here!  We're staying at POFQ for the first time ever just for the night of 4/24 before our cruise on 4/25.  I had received a pin code from Disney so the room is fairly cheap $ compared to points I'd have had to use for a Sat night DVC stay.



I've never stayed in the French Quarter part either but do love Port Orleans.  That should be fun!



Granny said:


> Kathy...I hope you enjoy your visit to my home town.  The Cardinals game is a great way to get a flavor of this city.  Just be sure to bring a red shirt!



Thanks Granny!  Didn't think about the red shirt but we have no doubt about who we're cheering for.  Momma didn't raise no dummy.  


Dory - like anyone here will say "Stop!  No more pictures of our beloved lodge!"    And I know I love any and all from the trips.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Dory for your pictures! Brought a smile to my face on this sad day. We attended a Celebration of Life service for a friend who died of cancer - she was only 59. The Lodge is definitely my Happy Place!

Kathy - Enjoy St. Louis

DDad and I put the 2nd coat of light green paint on my new room. We hope to do the darker green tomorrow.  Stenciling comes next!  Anyone every stenciled your walls before?  Any hints?

I've found suitable patterns but am still trying to find a way to get the 'dancing moose'.

Enjoy your week-end!


----------



## blossomz

Hi all..been busy lately so I needed to catch up!  Love the photos Dory.  I can't wait until the school year is over and I'm on my way to the World!  Maria...stick with the waitlist.  I've been pretty lucky..Once I even got it the day before!  With all of this pixie dust coming your way...you never know!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> Thanks Dory for your pictures! Brought a smile to my face on this sad day. We attended a Celebration of Life service for a friend who died of cancer - she was only 59. The Lodge is definitely my Happy Place!
> 
> Kathy - Enjoy St. Louis
> 
> DDad and I put the 2nd coat of light green paint on my new room. We hope to do the darker green tomorrow.  Stenciling comes next!  Anyone every stenciled your walls before?  Any hints?
> 
> I've found suitable patterns but am still trying to find a way to get the 'dancing moose'.
> 
> Enjoy your week-end!


Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## twokats

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> So I won't be offended if somebody says enough of the random pictures.
> 
> Kathy I will post a few from camping later.  Gotta run for now.  Everybody have a great weekend.  We have beautiful weather here in Texas.  Hubby is out flying his plane and getting it ready to deliver to the guy he sold it to so he can buy the engine and finish building the next one.



Dory,
Pics are great!! My DH and DS always give me a hard time about taking all the pics of waterfalls around WDW.  I love landscape pictures!!

I also see we have another thing in common besides being in this area of TX.  My husband has a Cessna 172G which takes a lot of his free time.  He is working on something the last couple of weeks and I have been searching the internet for different parts he has been looking for.


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi, so sorry about your friend.  59 is too young.

Thanks for the Lodge-photo-phix Dory.  Too many Lodge pix is about as silly as too much chocolate!

*Tomorrow is a big day!!

Granny's birthday!!!*

Maria and Dory....break open a big bottle of clip art!!!


----------



## tea pot

KeepSwimmingDory said:


>



Wow Cool Hobby 

I love to take the same type of pics too.  
Thanks for sharing


----------



## eliza61

DiznyDi said:


> Thanks Dory for your pictures! Brought a smile to my face on this sad day. We attended a Celebration of Life service for a friend who died of cancer - she was only 59. The Lodge is definitely my Happy Place!
> 
> !



 Boy what is in the water.  My secretary lost her husband Wednesday, he had been battling prostrate cancer and picked up a virus that went viral.  He was only 51.  


Ok, all my groupie guys, every body is getting physicals right......  I know we're getting older but 50's is waaaay to young.  


Oh-oh I smell a virtual birthday bash tomorrow!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka said:


> Thanks for the Lodge-photo-phix Dory.  Too many Lodge pix is about as silly as too much chocolate!
> 
> Maria and Dory....break open a big bottle of clip art!!!



OK so I guess the people who would want me to stop posting lodge pics probably don't make it through 186 pages of this thread. Good point about it being like chocolate. 

Said in a whisper where Granny can't hear:  "Looking for the perfect birthday picture.  You think he's old enough to have forgotten that I used the VWL couch last year?"



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Dory - like anyone here will say "Stop!  No more pictures of our beloved lodge!"    And I know I love any and all from the trips.


 Point well taken!



DiznyDi said:


> Thanks Dory for your pictures! Brought a smile to my face on this sad day. We attended a Celebration of Life service for a friend who died of cancer - she was only 59. The Lodge is definitely my Happy Place!
> 
> Kathy - Enjoy St. Louis
> 
> DDad and I put the 2nd coat of light green paint on my new room. We hope to do the darker green tomorrow.  Stenciling comes next!  Anyone every stenciled your walls before?  Any hints?
> 
> I've found suitable patterns but am still trying to find a way to get the 'dancing moose'.
> 
> Enjoy your week-end!


So sorry about your friend. 

Would love to see how that room turns out.  I am no help in that area, but the picture I see of it in my head is awesome!  Hope you will post a picture after you get the stencils on. I think the colors sound wonderful! 



blossomz said:


> Hi all..been busy lately so I needed to catch up!  Love the photos Dory.  I can't wait until the school year is over and I'm on my way to the World!  Maria...stick with the waitlist.  I've been pretty lucky..Once I even got it the day before!  With all of this pixie dust coming your way...you never know!





Good to see you and thanks!



twokats said:


> Dory,
> Pics are great!! My DH and DS always give me a hard time about taking all the pics of waterfalls around WDW.  I love landscape pictures!!
> 
> I also see we have another thing in common besides being in this area of TX.  My husband has a Cessna 172G which takes a lot of his free time.  He is working on something the last couple of weeks and I have been searching the internet for different parts he has been looking for.



That's cool.  I have one of those husbands that has to have projects going on.  He has extended the airplane hobby into a small business so at least it pays for itself! That's more than I can say for my DIS time. 

Here's from our camping trip.

The Meadows Trading Post:






The Pathway from FW to WL:






Tri Circle D Ranch & Farm area:





















Flowers up at the Outpost:







DH & I renewed our vows at this spot:  




(much cheaper than that fancy wedding pavilion)

Our camping site:


----------



## stopher1

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> And I love all the details so my pictures my not be what some people would take.  My boys laugh at me that I have so many pictures of trash cans, mailboxes, light fixtures, doors etc. So I won't be offended if somebody says enough of the random pictures.



Dory - my DW thinks I'm pretty nutty because I take lots of pictures just like these... I'm LOVING your pics!!!  Thanks for sharing them.  As she has said for 16 years now... "nobody wants all those landscape pictures"  (or you can substitute light fixtures, trashcans, etc, etc, etc   )  I completely disagree with her BTW.  At least 1 person in my household does want them, otherwise we wouldn't have them, now would we?  



KeepSwimmingDory said:


>


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!


----------



## stopher1

Happy Birthday Granny!!


----------



## eliza61

In Honor of our bud Granny, some April 12th trivia...

On this day....

*1204*-  The 4th crusade began when Constantinople was captured by the Crusaders.

*1861*-  The Civil War began when confederate troops attacked fort Sumtar, South Carolina.

*1877*- James Tyng became the first baseball player to wear a catcher's mask.

*1954*- Rock Around the clock was recorded by Bill Haley and the Comets on the Decca label.

*1961*- The Soviet Union launched the first man into space;  Cosmonaut Yuri Gargarin in the spacecraft Vostok 1.
*
1964*-  Arnold Palmer won his 4th Masters title.

*1969*-  Lucy and Snoopy from the comic strip "Peanuts", were on the cover of the Saturday Review.

*Have a magical Day Granny!!*


----------



## Granny

Horselover, Stopher and Eliza...thank you very kindly for the birthday wishes.  That's a neat list of historical events for this date!  

And a few lesser known people who happen to share my birth date:

David Letterman
Tom Clancy (one of my favorite authors)
David Cassidy (my wife's girlhood crush!)
Vince Gill

So let the party begin!  Who's bringing the Dole Whips?


----------



## Muushka

*Dole Whips for everyone!  It's on the house!!!*

*Happy Birthday Granny!!!!*


----------



## Muushka

*So, since we are all gathering for a birthday party, where shall we have lunch?  Granny??*


----------



## bgraham34

Stopher1 - I love taking pics. I have very few of the lodge though. Sometimes my wife is like enough already how many pictures of the castle can you have. I am just trying to take better pictures and why not practice while at the world.


----------



## stopher1

bgraham34 said:


> Stopher1 - I love taking pics. I have very few of the lodge though. Sometimes my wife is like enough already how many pictures of the castle can you have. I am just trying to take better pictures and *why not practice while at the world*.



EXACTLY!!  So what that there are already several thousand at home... a few more isn't going to hurt anyone 

Ahh the digital age though...  I've been going through all of the pics & negatives from my childhood over the past couple of months.  I've calculated that there are about 2,000 (ish) +/- from when I was 1 until I went off to college.  Total family shots, not just of me. Vacations, birthdays, Christmases, etc, etc.  I've been working on scanning them all so that we have a record of them before they are gone.  (Many of the pics are totally faded and discolored, and many of the negatives are too).  That way I can then share them all with my brother on a DVD, and give a copy to my parents as well.  I did that previously a few years ago with all of my grandparents slides from the late 50's through 1979 when my grandpa died.  There were about 2,500 of those.  That was an 18 month project.  This one is looking to be about the same (of course I wasn't on the DIS yet back then so perhaps longer )

It's just amazing how much digital photography has transformed our lives.  DW and I think nothing of coming home from vacation with 2-3,000 images for a 10 day trip.  Snapping over and over again until we get that "perfect" shot with all 3 kids actually smiling at the same time, always knowing what we're getting...  Looking back at those childhood years - there are something like 85-125 shots PER YEAR that my parents took.  WOW, what a difference it is between then and now.  And so many just down right BAD shots that of course weren't seen until weeks or months later when the roll of film was finished and then actually developed.

So I say thank goodness for digital - and take a few more!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## bgraham34

stopher1 said:


> EXACTLY!!  So what that there are already several thousand at home... a few more isn't going to hurt anyone
> 
> Ahh the digital age though...  I've been going through all of the pics & negatives from my childhood over the past couple of months.  I've calculated that there are about 2,000 (ish) +/- from when I was 1 until I went off to college.  Total family shots, not just of me. Vacations, birthdays, Christmases, etc, etc.  I've been working on scanning them all so that we have a record of them before they are gone.  (Many of the pics are totally faded and discolored, and many of the negatives are too).  That way I can then share them all with my brother on a DVD, and give a copy to my parents as well.  I did that previously a few years ago with all of my grandparents slides from the late 50's through 1979 when my grandpa died.  There were about 2,500 of those.  That was an 18 month project.  This one is looking to be about the same (of course I wasn't on the DIS yet back then so perhaps longer )
> 
> It's just amazing how much digital photography has transformed our lives.  DW and I think nothing of coming home from vacation with 2-3,000 images for a 10 day trip.  Snapping over and over again until we get that "perfect" shot with all 3 kids actually smiling at the same time, always knowing what we're getting...  Looking back at those childhood years - there are something like 85-125 shots PER YEAR that my parents took.  WOW, what a difference it is between then and now.  And so many just down right BAD shots that of course weren't seen until weeks or months later when the roll of film was finished and then actually developed.
> 
> So I say thank goodness for digital - and take a few more!




Yeah I love digital. I have had one for 11 years now. I remember my first one was terrible but I still had one.  I finally got away from the Point and Shoots but I still use it for the quick shot or carry around. I have a Canon Rebel and love it. Still trying to learn it but they are great.


----------



## bgraham34

Oh Happy Bday Granny.

I am so happy, my Waitlist for the Lodge came through, now I am at 3 nights at the Lodge and no longer going to BLT one night.


----------



## tea pot

Happy Birthday Granny



Muushka said:


> *So, since we are all gathering for a birthday party, where shall we have lunch?  Granny??*








Looks Like our table is ready!!

Don't forget to ask for the Ketchup I hear it tastes great with Birthday Cake


----------



## twokats

stopher1 said:


> EXACTLY!!  So what that there are already several thousand at home... a few more isn't going to hurt anyone
> 
> Ahh the digital age though...  I've been going through all of the pics & negatives from my childhood over the past couple of months.  I've calculated that there are about 2,000 (ish) +/- from when I was 1 until I went off to college.  Total family shots, not just of me. Vacations, birthdays, Christmases, etc, etc.  I've been working on scanning them all so that we have a record of them before they are gone.  (Many of the pics are totally faded and discolored, and many of the negatives are too).  That way I can then share them all with my brother on a DVD, and give a copy to my parents as well.  I did that previously a few years ago with all of my grandparents slides from the late 50's through 1979 when my grandpa died.  There were about 2,500 of those.  That was an 18 month project.  This one is looking to be about the same (of course I wasn't on the DIS yet back then so perhaps longer )
> 
> It's just amazing how much digital photography has transformed our lives.  DW and I think nothing of coming home from vacation with 2-3,000 images for a 10 day trip.  Snapping over and over again until we get that "perfect" shot with all 3 kids actually smiling at the same time, always knowing what we're getting...  Looking back at those childhood years - there are something like 85-125 shots PER YEAR that my parents took.  WOW, what a difference it is between then and now.  And so many just down right BAD shots that of course weren't seen until weeks or months later when the roll of film was finished and then actually developed.
> 
> So I say thank goodness for digital - and take a few more!



I totally agree.  My DH and kids have gotten used to my picture taking.   In fact my DD uses her small point and shoot to take quite a few pics.  My weakness is electronics, so I have a Dslr, a point and shoot, a camcorder and a waterproof point and shoot.  The first two are my absolute favs.  They pretty much stay on my coffee table so I can grab one quickly when needed.  

We are also trying to get all old photos scanned into digital.  Plus my dad was a big camera buff who turned all his negatives into slides.  Got to find a company that will convert them to digital.  Anybody know a good one? 

And before I forget. . . . HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy B'Day Granny! 

Dory - I'm loving your Ft W pics. Your campsite makes me wish I had the equipment and stamina to camp out. You do show how to do it up right though  As much as I love VWL and AKV I think it's almost time for a visit home to the fort (in a cabin of course)


----------



## Dizny Dad

Can't help but jump in on this one . . . . . 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Morning Groupies,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!

Just back from our trip and we had a great time. Sorry I was not able to do any live updates but my son takes over the computer the second we enter the room.

We had 2 wonderful nights at the Boardwalk. 1st night was at the Boardwalk Inn with AP discount. We moved over to a Boardwalk view studio for the 2nd night that had a fantastic view. Will post pics in a follow up. We have always liked the Boardwalk location but staying here gave us a greater appreciation for it.

We moved over for a scheduled 5 night stay at BLT in a 1BR which turned into a 6 night stay. We absolutely loved this place so much we added a night on. I was able to get 1BR Lake View in premier season for a ridiculous rate. I was actually a little upset it would have cost me 66 points for the same room and with tax it was around 370. They also kept us in the same room so we didn't have to move again.

I will post pics with some updates later after I get caught up reading the thread.


----------



## Granny

Wow....looks like all my rowdy friends are here!! 

Lunch at Whispering Canyon looks good.  Then we can stroll over to EPCOT later on and grab a few margaritas in Mexico.  Or pints in UK.  I'm pretty flexible that way.  

Thanks for all the kind wishes.  Dory...great graphic!  

Stopher...after you scan those old photos you can do a lot with them to restore the image and color with something like Photoshop Elements.  I use that all the time and it really helps make our "point and shoot" inexpensive camera shots look much better.


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy BD, Granny.  How old are you now?  Older than that thar tree bark?


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:
			
		

> Happy BD, Granny. How old are you now? Older than that thar tree bark?



Yes, I dare say I'm older than any of the trees on Wilderness Lodge property!  Since I'm a guy I don't care who knows my age...it's the big double nickel.  Those of you who know about retirement/IRA regulations know that this is a big birthday for me.


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Happy Birthday Granny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Like our table is ready!!
> 
> Don't forget to ask for the Ketchup I hear it tastes great with Birthday Cake



Looking like we are all ready to be seated and the guest of honor is here!
Double nickle Granny!!


----------



## bgraham34

So are any Groupies on Facebook here.


----------



## DVCGeek

Happy B-Day Granny - hope it's GREAT!  



Muushka said:


> *Dole Whips for everyone!  It's on the house!!!*



Cool!!!


----------



## Muushka

bgraham34 said:


> So are any Groupies on Facebook here.



Nope, not this Groupie.  For some reason I have resisted.  But I know a lot of people who enjoy it.  Are you on it?


----------



## twinklebug

bgraham34 said:


> So are any Groupies on Facebook here.





Muushka said:


> Nope, not this Groupie.  For some reason I have resisted.  But I know a lot of people who enjoy it.  Are you on it?



No Facebook for me either - It and it's "evil" brother MySpace have enabled far too many drama scenes for the younger generation in this household.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny !!!  It's your birthday !  HAPPY DAY !







Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

bgraham34 said:


> So are any Groupies on Facebook here.



I am !!! 

Really enjoy it.  It's a fun way to keep in touch with family and friends---especially those that live far away.  The whole reason I joined in the first place was at the urging of my one daughter who joined when she went away to FL to college in 2008.  So I've been a FB'er since Fall '08.  

Maria


----------



## bgraham34

I am on on well. I have some friends I only keep on touch with through Facebook.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Granny!*

Just stopping by to wish you an extra special greeting on your milestone day!


----------



## stopher1

bgraham34 said:


> So are any Groupies on Facebook here.





MiaSRN62 said:


> I am !!!
> 
> Really enjoy it.  It's a fun way to keep in touch with family and friends---especially those that live far away.  The whole reason I joined in the first place was at the urging of my one daughter who joined when she went away to FL to college in 2008.  So I've been a FB'er since Fall '08.
> 
> Maria





bgraham34 said:


> I am on on well. I have some friends I only keep on touch with through Facebook.



I am too.  Have been for the past couple of years.  It's been a neat way to connect the dots between some very divergent aspects of my life.  

A bunch of the DIS Dad's group that I'm a part of are on too - and we have our own FB group in addition to our threads here on the boards (we just opened up version 4.0 over there on Friday and are already up to page 16 - we're a talkative bunch, that's for sure seeing as we blew through version 3.0 in just 3 months - the thread finally closed at page 271.  Version 2.0 closed in 5 months after 283 pages).  At least 25 of my FB 'friends' are all folks I've met here on the DIS.  It's been fun getting to know them in other ways as well, and will be getting together with one of them for dinner this Thursday when I take a work trip up into Michigan.  Then I'm scheduled to get together with a couple more next month when I get back up into the Chicagoland area - and we're planning a couple of different DIS meets in December when a bunch of the guys will be at WDW.


----------



## stopher1

tea pot said:


> Looks Like our table is ready!!
> 
> Don't forget to ask for the Ketchup I hear it tastes great with Birthday Cake





_I'd like a chocolate milkshake please!!  _


----------



## bgraham34

stopher1 said:


> I am too.  Have been for the past couple of years.  It's been a neat way to connect the dots between some very divergent aspects of my life.
> 
> A bunch of the DIS Dad's group that I'm a part of are on too - and we have our own FB group in addition to our threads here on the boards (we just opened up version 4.0 over there on Friday and are already up to page 16 - we're a talkative bunch, that's for sure seeing as we blew through version 3.0 in just 3 months - the thread finally closed at page 271.  Version 2.0 closed in 5 months after 283 pages).  At least 25 of my FB 'friends' are all folks I've met here on the DIS.  It's been fun getting to know them in other ways as well, and will be getting together with one of them for dinner this Thursday when I take a work trip up into Michigan.  Then I'm scheduled to get together with a couple more next month when I get back up into the Chicagoland area - and we're planning a couple of different DIS meets in December when a bunch of the guys will be at WDW.



Well Stopher I guess when I become a father I can join the group. I want to meet more Disney fans there are always a fun group.


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!



I agree, happy birthday Granny!


----------



## Granny

Wow...all the birthday greetings are touching.  Really.   



MiaSRN62 said:


> Granny !!!  It's your birthday !  HAPPY DAY !



Maria...many thanks for another great graphic from "The Dopey One".


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria...many thanks for another great graphic from "The Dopey One".


Dopey is just so lovable ! 
Hope you're enjoying your day Granny !


Maria


----------



## lisah0711

Adding my voice to the chorus of Happy Birthdays to Granny!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

twinklebug said:


> Happy B'Day Granny!
> 
> Dory - I'm loving your Ft W pics. Your campsite makes me wish I had the equipment and stamina to camp out. You do show how to do it up right though  As much as I love VWL and AKV I think it's almost time for a visit home to the fort (in a cabin of course)



Thanks!

I am much more of a cabin kind of girl myself, but I did enjoy most of it.  I will say it is getting better each time we've tent camped.  This time we had a little coleman stove, the awning w/ bug net over the picnic table, more Christmas lights around the tents and awning and a coffee pot!  Last time FW still had the nescafe coffee and I missed my morning coffee.

I did enjoy waking to the birds singing and at bedtime hearing the electric water pageant from my tent when I was too tired or cold to go down to watch it at the boat dock.  Also hearing the happy sound of the boat horn! 

Welcome home *DisneyNutzy*! Wow that is great that you could add on a night at BLT at that bargain. Makes me wonder if we should have done that for the night we stayed instead of using so many points for a studio.  

That was a great lunch for Granny's birthday!  I'm rested up and ready to head to Epcot!

Here's a few more lodge photos:


----------



## Granny

Dory...those rocking chairs are looking might inviting!  Think I'll set down and sit a spell.  

And as for this quote...



> Maria...many thanks for another great graphic from "The Dopey One".



...oh my gosh, I re-read it and I think you could figure that I'm calling myself dopey or Maria dopey.   

In case anyone read this wrong, I didn't mean the graphic is from "The Dopey One".

I meant that the thanks were from "The Dopey One".  

I'm going to have to brush up on my grammar and sentence constructions. 

And not wanting to be lazy (too much), I really do appreciate the warm wishes from 

*Dory*...yes I do recall the wonderful sofa picture from last year.  I will cherish it (and the sofa) always!! 

*Horselover, Stopher, Eliza, Muush, BGraham, Tea Pot, TwoKats, Twinklebug, Dizny Dad & Dizny Di, DizneyNutzy, WildernessDad, DVC Geek, Maria, LisaH, and Inkmahm*....what a great bunch of folks you are, straight from the Groupies Hall of Fame!! 

I've had a great day.  I hope you all do too!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Sorry this is so late in the day but...


Happy Birthday Granny!!!!!

I hope you are having a great day!  You deserve it!


----------



## Granny

DLI...thanks for the kind words.  I had a very nice birthday, made even more so by the fine folks here on the Groupies thread.  You guys are the best!


----------



## horselover

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am much more of a cabin kind of girl myself, but I did enjoy most of it.  I will say it is getting better each time we've tent camped.  This time we had a little coleman stove, the awning w/ bug net over the picnic table, more Christmas lights around the tents and awning and a coffee pot!  Last time FW still had the nescafe coffee and I missed my morning coffee.
> 
> I did enjoy waking to the birds singing and at bedtime hearing the electric water pageant from my tent when I was too tired or cold to go down to watch it at the boat dock.  Also hearing the happy sound of the boat horn!
> 
> Welcome home *DisneyNutzy*! Wow that is great that you could add on a night at BLT at that bargain. Makes me wonder if we should have done that for the night we stayed instead of using so many points for a studio.
> 
> That was a great lunch for Granny's birthday!  I'm rested up and ready to head to Epcot!
> 
> Here's a few more lodge photos:



Thanks for these great pics Dory!  Brightens my day, but makes me wonder when I'll be getting back there for a visit to stay again.  Hmmmmm.......may have to start thinking about 2011!   



Granny said:


> DLI...thanks for the kind words.  I had a very nice birthday, made even more so by the fine folks here on the Groupies thread.  You guys are the best!



Awwwww thanks Granny!  We like you too!!!  Glad to hear you had a nice b-day.


----------



## wildernessDad

Stupid me.  We usually go to WDW in May and it would have been a VWL trip.  I  bunched our vacation all in December this year to save a little bit.  But I'm thinking now that my mental health is worth more than a few bills saved.  I wonder if there is any availability at VWL... Hmm....


----------



## tea pot

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Here's a few more lodge photos:



OH Dory.... thanks so much for the pics 


I can hear the Lodge calling me ...Take Me Home


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

horselover said:


> Thanks for these great pics Dory!  Brightens my day, but makes me wonder when I'll be getting back there for a visit to stay again.  Hmmmmm.......may have to start thinking about 2011!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww thanks Granny!  We like you too!!!  Glad to hear you had a nice b-day.



Thanks, horselover.  Makes me wonder too!  I seem to visit WL & VWL for picture taking, eating, and hanging out much more than sleeping!  My next 2 trips will be Treehouse Villas in May and then BLT in December so I need to plan a good stay at the lodge trip too.

Granny, so glad we could share in your special day!  The dole whip with groupies made my day. 

Happy Tuesday, Groupies!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> But I'm thinking now that my mental health is worth more than a few bills saved.



Tough call.  

*Dory*...thanks for the great pictures.  I'm sure we'll get over to VWL during our upcoming trip and I'll try to find 10 square inches that we haven't photographed yet!!


----------



## disney ny

I just made our first reservation as new owners at VWL. I am wondering if there is a request I can make for a studio with a view of the lake. Has anyone ever put in a request for one of the studios and how do I word it as I am not sure any of them face the lake directly. I was just hoping we might be able to partially see the electrical water pagent from our balcony. Any advice on requests would be appreciated.


----------



## Granny

Disney NY...congratulations on your new DVC ownership and WELCOME HOME to VWL. 

Yes, you can request a lake side villa.  But there are lot of trees on the lake side so a glimpse is really all you may get of the EWP.  

To give you an idea, here's a "lake side" view from VWL:






We happen to like the views of the trees on both sides since they are true to the theming of the resort.  But if you want to hear the EWP you will have a much better sound if you are on the lake side.  I don't think you can really hear it from the other side.  

The beach area is really the best area to view EWP.  Good luck with your request and again, WELCOME HOME!!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Granny said:


> Tough call.
> 
> *Dory*...thanks for the great pictures.  I'm sure we'll get over to VWL during our upcoming trip and I'll try to find 10 square inches that we haven't photographed yet!!



That's probably why my mental health is so questionable.  I'm too thrifty for my own sanity! 

Oh and I feel quite sure I'm always photographing things I have already taken pictures of.  It's a benefit of being Dory.  I never remember.  Every now and then I see duplicate pictures and I'm like hmmmm I didn't remember taking that picture twice!

I did actually finally find the little hidden Mickey in VWL and I was so thrilled.  I've always seen your picture here and never remembered to find it in person.







I probably should go in and get a little exercise after all that good food we had yesterday celebrating Granny's birthday.







But, I'm a little more inclined to sit here:









disney ny said:


> I just made our first reservation as new owners at VWL. I am wondering if there is a request I can make for a studio with a view of the lake. Has anyone ever put in a request for one of the studios and how do I word it as I am not sure any of them face the lake directly. I was just hoping we might be able to partially see the electrical water pagent from our balcony. Any advice on requests would be appreciated.



Congrats on being new owners.  Welcome home!  

I am not one to ask about room requests so I'll leave that for someone else.  Just wanted to say hello and hope your first trip home is incredible!


----------



## DVCGeek

NO Facebook, Twitter, MySpace, or other social networking for me.  DVCNews.com and this site are as close as I get to 'Cyberfriends'; not many real-world people from the past I'm interested in keeping up with; enough to do with current people and activities!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

No Facebook, Twitter, Tweets, My Space, Your Space, etc. for me. The government knows enough about me already.


----------



## tea pot

*WELCOME NEW GROUPIE*

*disney ny          *

and as *Muushka* and *Eliza* will advise pull up a chair and stay awhile.

Ditto on the No facebook twitter etc here. I lasted only one week on facebook and as George Costanza would say "Worlds Colliding" and way too much information!

Thank You  but I'm very Happy with my DIS cyberfriends.


----------



## bgraham34

Not the Villas but its close enough.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Love that photo bgraham34! 

I opened a facebook account to try and keep up with my college kids. I'm one of those who thinks people really don't care what I'm doing at every hour of the day so I rarely update my status.  Most of the time it is too much information.   I don't get on there nearly as much as the DIS.  Besides I have more in common with most of you than I have with many of those I see often who don't understand the Disney thing.


----------



## lisah0711

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> I did actually finally find the little hidden Mickey in VWL and I was so thrilled.  I've always seen your picture here and never remembered to find it in person.



Thanks for posting the picture of the little hidden Mickey, Dory.  It always makes me smile!  Thanks to twinklebug helping me when I was a the lodge in December I got to see it in person, too.


----------



## disney ny

Thanks! I will request a lakeside studio then. We stayed at the lodge this past summer for the first time and that made me become a "groupie" but now I am official.  We didn't have a very good view from our room but we could glimpse the lake and hear the music which we looked forward to every night. So I am thinking this will be a similar type thing.  I am so excited but my first trip is an owner is still quite a while out.


----------



## stopher1

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Love that photo bgraham34!
> 
> I opened a facebook account to try and keep up with my college kids. I'm one of those who thinks people really don't care what I'm doing at every hour of the day so I rarely update my status.  Most of the time it is too much information.   I don't get on there nearly as much as the DIS.  Besides I have more in common with most of you than I have with many of those I see often who don't understand the Disney thing.



My DW got on FB first a couple of years ago.  I resisted for several months but finally gave in.  It was fun for a while, especially driving some of my friends crazy with jealousy whenever I would post things like "In line for Space Mountain" or "Getting on to Pirates"... but really it was about reconnecting with numerous long lost folks from my youth and years as a DL CM.  

I used to post something daily, but I really don't anymore. Once in a rare while will I do any kind of status update.  In the end it really is just a lot of TMI crud that people post anyway.  But I do enjoy reading some of the stuff my friends post - but use it primarily as a connecting point now with the Boy Scout Troop & Venture Crew that we're heavily involved in... as well as to keep up with the DIS Dad's and their photos... and to play Bejeweled Blitz.  I go on it once or twice a day for a few minutes and then sometimes in the evening to top someone's score on BB.   But I spend WAY more time here on the DIS then I've ever spent on FB.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> 'm one of those who thinks people really don't care what I'm doing at every hour of the day so I rarely update my status. Most of the time it is too much information.


Yea...I might update my status once a week at most....
But I'm on their with coworkers too.  It's nice to hop on and ask if anyone can switch a shift with you or whatever without having to make 15 phone calls.  And sometimes we all (coworkers) have like bowling get-togethers or Girls' Night Out at a restaurant.  Fun to share photos and all.  My daughter joined a sorority at FSU and I couldn't make her initiation being that I'm all the way here in PA.  It was so nice to see all the pics from the event.  I felt like I could share in her special day at least a little bit. 

*bgraham34*....love the pic !  The boat dock !!!!
*Dory*....love your photo too !!!!
Maria


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> No Facebook, Twitter, Tweets, My Space, Your Space, etc. for me. The government knows enough about me already.



Ha!  

I have all the cyber buddies I need right here.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> Ha!
> 
> I have all the cyber buddies I need right here.



This works for me, too!

I often risk making others mad as I usually answer "no" to being someone's friend on Facebook.  I only joined so I could chat with my DS in Iraq, and I never visit there to see what is on my "wall" and other hidden areas that only a 10 year old could find.  

Those that are listed as my friends probably think I am ignoring them if they leave messages.  I just don't look, nor is it a priority in my day (my boss & customers never contact me thru Facebook - imagine that!?!)


----------



## horselover

No Facebook for me either.  I signed up for an account about a year ago.  I think I've been there once since then.  I'll stick with my groupies & my cyberfriends from another DVC board, which I know I'm not supposed to mention, but BWV Dreamin knows what I mean.  Great people over there too.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> This works for me, too!
> 
> I often risk making others mad as I usually answer "no" to being someone's friend on Facebook.  I only joined so I could chat with my DS in Iraq, and I never visit there to see what is on my "wall" and other hidden areas that only a 10 year old could find.
> 
> Those that are listed as my friends probably think I am ignoring them if they leave messages.  I just don't look, nor is it a priority in my day (my boss & customers never contact me thru Facebook - imagine that!?!)



We're glad you're here!



horselover said:


> No Facebook for me either.  I signed up for an account about a year ago.  I think I've been there once since then.  I'll stick with my groupies & my cyberfriends from another DVC board, which I know I'm not supposed to mention, but BWV Dreamin knows what I mean.  Great people over there too.



OK.  Curiosity piqued.  Expect a PM


----------



## Granny

Good morning Groupies! 

I have a Facebook account which I only have because my wife plays Farmville and needed more friends.  

My daughters have accounts but my younger one (19) won't friend me since she thinks that's weird and that I'm stalking her.  No problem...one of her friends is my "mole" and tells me what is on my daughter's FB page.  All I can say is, I'm glad they didn't have FB and cell phone cameras when I was in college! 

On a Disney topic, I was amazed when I called MS earlier this week for an unplanned vacation the week of August 8.  We thought we'd try a beach vacation but VB and HH had no availability...kind of expect that but was hoping that by August 8 they might open up.

Okay, let's fall back to a WDW vacation.  No availability for my dates anywhere except OKW and SSR.  Wow, we've never had a problem getting bookings during the summer before especially in August.  I know it's only 4 month advance booking, but we've done that before and had it work out at BWV with choices at other resorts.  As predicted by many, SSR and OKW are literally the last resorts for most people.  I booked OKW but now DW wants to go to Mexico instead.  

I'm not a Mexico fan but looks like I'll need to find a sombrero to cover my face for my siestas.


----------



## eliza61

bgraham34 said:


> So are any Groupies on Facebook here.



I actually do, bgraham.  My MIL lives in Portugal and so it is an easy way for her to keep up with the grandkids.  I'm pretty bad though, I never check the thing.   



disney ny said:


> I just made our first reservation as new owners at VWL. I am wondering if there is a request I can make for a studio with a view of the lake. Has anyone ever put in a request for one of the studios and how do I word it as I am not sure any of them face the lake directly. I was just hoping we might be able to partially see the electrical water pagent from our balcony. Any advice on requests would be appreciated.



Welcome DisneyNY.  join the party.  Are you a NY city gal or NY state?


----------



## Inkmahm

I just joined Facebook about 3 or 4 weeks ago because my high school is having an all class 50 years reunion.  Turns out my nieces are all there so now I can "spy" on them.  My SILs are there, too and other family members.  I'm purposely NOT searching for old friends, etc. as I only have time for the DIS and my job search.  I don't want to get stuck with hours a day on Facebook.    And I'm also turning down people I don't know who want to be friends with me.  Someone sent me a request yesterday and the only person we have in common is the wife of a distant cousin. I don't think so!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Word to the wise . . . be careful of what information you put in you profile on sites like Facebook.  I know that the easy way for someone to connect with you is to list things like your maiden name.  Internet "bad guys" look for maiden names then check your children's pages, etc.  Remember, the number one security question being used is "What is your mother's maiden name?"

We can't stop them, but we sure shouldn't make it easy for them.


----------



## DVCGeek

DD- good point on maiden names...

My mom is supposed to have a heart catheterization in about an hour.  I know they are pretty routine, but I'm a bit worried and out of sorts today anyway.  My parents are fairly young (heck, I'm only 34!) and the went to the doc yesterday because she's been feeling a little tired/short of breath the previous 4 days while she was running.  (She usually runs an hour [or more] a day with my dad, watches her diet, never smoked, doesn't drink- BUT my grandfather {her dad} had heart problems and my aunt {her younger sister} died of a heart attack a year or two ago).  Regular doc sent her to a cardiologist, he admitted her yesterday afternoon.  Hopefully everything will be OK...


----------



## Inkmahm

Dizny Dad said:


> Word to the wise . . . be careful of what information you put in you profile on sites like Facebook.  I know that the easy way for someone to connect with you is to list things like your maiden name.  Internet "bad guys" look for maiden names then check your children's pages, etc.  Remember, the number one security question being used is "What is your mother's maiden name?"
> 
> We can't stop them, but we sure shouldn't make it easy for them.



It's easy for me since my maiden name is the same as my married name- I never changed it when I married.  In my case, I did that because I didn't marry until I was 45.  My entire career has been under one name and I didn't want to lose all that history with changing my name.  Good thing I didn't change it because now that I'm in a job search, people who have known me in my business life for the last 30 years all know me by my maiden name.

I told my husband that once I retire and I no longer care if anyone from my work life can find me, then I'll change my name to match his.   Since his is the most common last name in America, no one will ever find me again!


----------



## stopher1

DVCGeek said:


> DD- good point on maiden names...
> 
> My mom is supposed to have a heart catheterization in about an hour.  I know they are pretty routine, but I'm a bit worried and out of sorts today anyway.  My parents are fairly young (heck, I'm only 34!) and the went to the doc yesterday because she's been feeling a little tired/short of breath the previous 4 days while she was running.  (She usually runs an hour [or more] a day with my dad, watches her diet, never smoked, doesn't drink- BUT my grandfather {her dad} had heart problems and my aunt {her younger sister} died of a heart attack a year or two ago).  Regular doc sent her to a cardiologist, he admitted her yesterday afternoon.  Hopefully everything will be OK...



  Just sent up a prayer for her.  Hopefully everything will be fine.  I hear you though - both my granpdas died young (one at 56, the other at 61)... so it can be troublesome.


----------



## bgraham34

Inkmahm- I am sure everything will be fine and I shall say a prayer.


----------



## Inkmahm

DVCGeek said:


> DD- good point on maiden names...
> 
> My mom is supposed to have a heart catheterization in about an hour.  I know they are pretty routine, but I'm a bit worried and out of sorts today anyway.  My parents are fairly young (heck, I'm only 34!) and the went to the doc yesterday because she's been feeling a little tired/short of breath the previous 4 days while she was running.  (She usually runs an hour [or more] a day with my dad, watches her diet, never smoked, doesn't drink- BUT my grandfather {her dad} had heart problems and my aunt {her younger sister} died of a heart attack a year or two ago).  Regular doc sent her to a cardiologist, he admitted her yesterday afternoon.  Hopefully everything will be OK...



Good lunck to your mom!  Don't worry, it sounds like she is getting good care and if there is anything wrong, they will be able to fix it before there is a major problem.  She's way ahead of the game just getting hersefl in at the first sign of a problem.

Sometimes getting family to go to the doctor at all when they think there may be a problem is the hardest step!  I actually had someone tell me at lunch yesterday that she doesn't go for annual exams because she doesn't want to be told that there is anything wrong.


----------



## Inkmahm

bgraham34 said:


> Inkmahm- I am sure everything will be fine and I shall say a prayer.



I can always use the prayers... but I think it is DVCGeek who needs them with his mom at the hospital today.


----------



## horselover

DVCGeek said:


> DD- good point on maiden names...
> 
> My mom is supposed to have a heart catheterization in about an hour.  I know they are pretty routine, but I'm a bit worried and out of sorts today anyway.  My parents are fairly young (heck, I'm only 34!) and the went to the doc yesterday because she's been feeling a little tired/short of breath the previous 4 days while she was running.  (She usually runs an hour [or more] a day with my dad, watches her diet, never smoked, doesn't drink- BUT my grandfather {her dad} had heart problems and my aunt {her younger sister} died of a heart attack a year or two ago).  Regular doc sent her to a cardiologist, he admitted her yesterday afternoon.  Hopefully everything will be OK...



Prayers going out for your mom DVCGeek.  Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## disney ny

I am an upstater. Far from NY city and very rural! Unfortunately it is also far from WDW!


----------



## Muushka

DVCGeek said:


> DD- good point on maiden names...
> 
> My mom is supposed to have a heart catheterization in about an hour.  I know they are pretty routine, but I'm a bit worried and out of sorts today anyway.  My parents are fairly young (heck, I'm only 34!) and the went to the doc yesterday because she's been feeling a little tired/short of breath the previous 4 days while she was running.  (She usually runs an hour [or more] a day with my dad, watches her diet, never smoked, doesn't drink- BUT my grandfather {her dad} had heart problems and my aunt {her younger sister} died of a heart attack a year or two ago).  Regular doc sent her to a cardiologist, he admitted her yesterday afternoon.  Hopefully everything will be OK...



Oh my.  Your mom is in my prayers.  Let us know _when _everything is all right.



disney ny said:


> I am an upstater. Far from NY city and very rural! Unfortunately it is also far from WDW!



I am a former upstater.  But wait, isn't upstate anywhere north of NYC 

Just kidding.  I was born in Rochester and family was from Fulton.


----------



## bgraham34

Inkmahm said:


> I can always use the prayers... but I think it is DVCGeek who needs them with his mom at the hospital today.



Brain fart, I knew that. Prayers to DVCgeek......


----------



## DVCGeek

Thanks for the prayers!  Just talked to my dad and my mom is done with the heart cath.  They found 10 - 20% plaque blockage, but don't think that could have caused her breathing issues.  She's spending tonight night in the hospital again with a CAT scan tomorrow to look for a pulmonary embolism.  We'll see what comes up next!  It not being a heart problem is probably good at least...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVCGeek said:


> DD- good point on maiden names...
> 
> My mom is supposed to have a heart catheterization in about an hour.  I know they are pretty routine, but I'm a bit worried and out of sorts today anyway.  My parents are fairly young (heck, I'm only 34!) and the went to the doc yesterday because she's been feeling a little tired/short of breath the previous 4 days while she was running.  (She usually runs an hour [or more] a day with my dad, watches her diet, never smoked, doesn't drink- BUT my grandfather {her dad} had heart problems and my aunt {her younger sister} died of a heart attack a year or two ago).  Regular doc sent her to a cardiologist, he admitted her yesterday afternoon.  Hopefully everything will be OK...



I hope everything comes out okay!


----------



## Inkmahm

DVCGeek, sounds good to me!  I'm not a medical person but it sounds good that they've ruled out a heart problem.   Best wishes for continued good news tomorrow.


----------



## twinklebug

DVCGeek said:


> Thanks for the prayers!  Just talked to my dad and my mom is done with the heart cath.  They found 10 - 20% plaque blockage, but don't think that could have caused her breathing issues.  She's spending tonight night in the hospital again with a CAT scan tomorrow to look for a pulmonary embolism.  We'll see what comes up next!  It not being a heart problem is probably good at least...



I read your note about your mom a bit late - I'm glad the blockage wasn't bad and they're still looking into it. Do they think her breathing problems be something viral?


----------



## MiaSRN62

DVCGeek.....I've got thoughts and prayers going out to your mom and your whole family. Hoping for no major concerns.  Keep us posted.  

Maria


----------



## tea pot

DVC Geek
you and your mom are in my prayers.


----------



## eliza61

DVCGeek said:


> Thanks for the prayers!  Just talked to my dad and my mom is done with the heart cath.  They found 10 - 20% plaque blockage, but don't think that could have caused her breathing issues.  She's spending tonight night in the hospital again with a CAT scan tomorrow to look for a pulmonary embolism.  We'll see what comes up next!  It not being a heart problem is probably good at least...



Winging up some prayers now... keep us posted.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DVCGeek- Just now catching up on yesterday.  So glad it is turning out well for her with a good heart check up and prayers they locate and fix the problem quickly.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Sorry for the double post.  I didn't have my pictures ready earlier.

I found Nemo on my recent trip:







And here was my view after camping when we had 1 night at BLT.


----------



## Granny

Dory...I think I could handle gazing out at WL and EPCOT in the distance.  

DVCGeek....I'm getting here late but am offering up prayers as well.  Best wishes for a great outcometo the CAT scan.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Granny said:


> Dory...I think I could handle gazing out at WL and EPCOT in the distance.
> 
> DVCGeek....I'm getting here late but am offering up prayers as well.  Best wishes for a great outcometo the CAT scan.



Sorry to be off topic (again!) but it was a great view!  In addition to enjoying the view of WL and the lake we could see several icons out in the distance like the new balloon at DTD, Spaceship Earth at Epcot, and Tree of Life and Everest from AK to name several I remember.







Also had a view of the monorail and Contemporary with GF in the background.







I liked the pattern of the new landscaping below us too.


----------



## wildernessDad

DVCGeek, I hope that your mom has a speedy recovery.

That view from BLT is pretty neat.  Maybe it's worth a stay there someday.


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> DVCGeek, I hope that your mom has a speedy recovery.
> 
> That view from BLT is pretty neat.  Maybe it's worth a stay there someday.



We did MK view at BLT for one night after our cruise in December.  It was very nice!  Loved the one bedroom, but not the points splurge for a Saturday night to stay there.  

We'll be back to BLT at the end of April after our next cruise.  This time I booked a studio with Lake view so I'm hoping for one of the great views that I've seen pictures of.  Not sure if we'll love the studio as much as we loved the one bedroom but we'll see.

Today in WI it is a beautiful 84!  Back to reality and the 50's tomorrow. But for today, it is like being in Florida.


----------



## DVCGeek

Thanks everyone- talked to my mom a few hours ago and she was supposed to be released.  CAT scan didn't show anything and all the tests are back to normal.  So while it would be nice to know what originally happened, since it only happened during exercise and then cleared up quickly we will accept that she seems OK now!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DVCGeek said:


> Thanks everyone- talked to my mom a few hours ago and she was supposed to be released.  CAT scan didn't show anything and all the tests are back to normal.  So while it would be nice to know what originally happened, since it only happened during exercise and then cleared up quickly we will accept that she seems OK now!



Great to hear!


----------



## eliza61

What do you guys do with your vacation planners after you've looked through them?  I always feel bad after a month or two because I end up recycling them.  There are very pretty but now that's every things on line I don't even use them for calculating my points.


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> What do you guys do with your vacation planners after you've looked through them?  I always feel bad after a month or two because I end up recycling them.  There are very pretty but now that's every things on line I don't even use them for calculating my points.



So funny you asked this eliza....would you believe I've kept every one since 2000 when we first became Members ?  I need to purge ! Or I'm gonna end up on that show Hoarders ! 

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

SWEET views *Dory* !!!  I cannot wait to be there !!!!!



> We did MK view at BLT for one night after our cruise in December. It was very nice! Loved the one bedroom, but not the points splurge for a Saturday night to stay there.


I hear ya *Inkmahm* !  Unfortunately, MK view was the only thing available for our Sat May 1 stay.  I do have a Lake view for May 2......but had to suck up those points if I wanted to stay there.  We'll have a party of four----a studio wasn't an option because I hear they are pretty small compared to other DVC studios. So felt we might be claustrophic.   I don't plan to make a habit of Sat night stays with MK views for sure 

*DVCGeek*.....SO GLAD to hear your mom's tests turned out fine.  I hope she will be ok and continue to feel better.   Thanks for updating us 


Maria


----------



## Muushka

DVCGeek said:


> Thanks everyone- talked to my mom a few hours ago and she was supposed to be released.  CAT scan didn't show anything and all the tests are back to normal.  So while it would be nice to know what originally happened, since it only happened during exercise and then cleared up quickly we will accept that she seems OK now!



That is great news.


----------



## Granny

*DVCGeek*...very happy to hear your news.  Offering up more prayers, of thanks this time!! 

*Dory*...I love the photos, and you aren't off topic since WL was in the picture!!  I'm sure we'll stay at BLT at some point and I think I'd like the Bay Lake view or the one you had.  

*Eliza*...I'm afraid I'm with Maria.  I have held on to way too much Disney stuff over the years including the promotional mailings!  It's all in a big box in my basement storeroom.  My wife said maybe she can use some of it for scrapbooking...another one of those "one of these days" things for the future.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks for the update DVCGeek. So glad to hear your news. Take good care of your mom.

Nice photos Dory. Thanks for my Disney fix this evening! If you have more, keep 'em coming.

I have all of our planners. I just can't part with them. My canvas DVC bag is piled high with all sorts of mailings. One day I will have to clean it out. Just not today.


----------



## stopher1

DiznyDi said:


> Thanks for the update DVCGeek. So glad to hear your news. Take good care of your mom.
> 
> Nice photos Dory. Thanks for my Disney fix this evening! If you have more, keep 'em coming.
> 
> I have all of our planners. I just can't part with them. My canvas DVC bag is piled high with all sorts of mailings. One day I will have to clean it out. Just not today.



Oh my DiznyDi - I could have posted this exact thing on all three items... so without being unique - I'll just say DITTO to all three.  Been a long day and I need to get to bed, but was interested in DVCGeek's news.


----------



## eliza61

I know my vacation is still a month away but what is it about me that makes me Murphy's law favorite victim.

My intinerary:

5/24/10  Icelandair flight 614 out of JFK 8:30 pm arrive CDG airport Paris 12:30 pm
            1 layover in Reykjavik Iceland.

Not pushing the panic button yet but......

Only me.  59 airlines outta NYC and I pick the one that has an active volcano.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> I know my vacation is still a month away but what is it about me that makes me Murphy's law favorite victim.
> 
> My intinerary:
> 
> 5/24/10  Icelandair flight 614 out of JFK 8:30 pm arrive CDG airport Paris 12:30 pm
> 1 layover in Reykjavik Iceland.
> 
> Not pushing the panic button yet but......
> 
> Only me.  59 airlines outta NYC and I pick the one that has an active volcano.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Only me.  59 airlines outta NYC and I pick the one that has an active volcano.



Eliza...hopefully the month will allow things to settle down and return to some semblance of normal.  I haven't followed the story all that closely but here's wishing you all the best for a good trip!

PS....think "trip insurance"


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> What do you guys do with your vacation planners after you've looked through them?  I always feel bad after a month or two because I end up recycling them.  There are very pretty but now that's every things on line I don't even use them for calculating my points.



I keep ours in our basement.  I just can't throw them away.


----------



## Happydinks

Hello Everyone!

So Hallmark has missed the boat on a holiday - today is apparently "Accountants New Year"!  Have not logged onto the boards since before Granny made his trip to Ireland - so have no any idea of what has been going on with fellow groupies, except for this page.  I can say - having survived the "freshman year" of tax season - I have a new appreciation for CPA's and accountants everywhere.  I have waded through shoeboxes, storage boxes, scraps of handwritten notes, and saw clients  walk through the door on April 15th and want to know if you can "get my taxes done today?" - it was ugly.  But it's done - til October 15th anyway. 

*Eliza*-surely the "dust will settle" before you have to leave!  Saw the morning anchors on GMA this morning trying to say the name of the volcano that has erupted - it was quite funny since no one could say more than the first syllable!

Just wanted to let you all know that yes - we're still around!  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## horselover

Happydinks said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> So Hallmark has missed the boat on a holiday - today is apparently "Accountants New Year"!  Have not logged onto the boards since before Granny made his trip to Ireland - so have no any idea of what has been going on with fellow groupies, except for this page.  I can say - having survived the "freshman year" of tax season - I have a new appreciation for CPA's and accountants everywhere.  I have waded through shoeboxes, storage boxes, scraps of handwritten notes, and saw clients  walk through the door on April 15th and want to know if you can "get my taxes done today?" - it was ugly.  But it's done - til October 15th anyway.
> 
> *Eliza*-surely the "dust will settle" before you have to leave!  Saw the morning anchors on GMA this morning trying to say the name of the volcano that has erupted - it was quite funny since no one could say more than the first syllable!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that yes - we're still around!  Have a great weekend everyone!



Welcome back HD!


----------



## bgraham34

Eliza don't worry about it. I am sure it will be fine come a month from now.


----------



## Granny

Happydinks said:


> Have not logged onto the boards since before Granny made his trip to Ireland - so have no any idea of what has been going on with fellow groupies, except for this page.



HDinks...glad to see you back on the boards and an Official Survivor of 2009 Tax Year!! 

Here's a link to the page where I posted some photos from the Ireland trip.  Granny's Ireland Pix link

I appreciate your tips you gave me in PM's before I left.  It was a compressed trip but we had a great time.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Happydinks!





It's Friday!!!!

Here are a few pictures from the Mercantile:

















































My guys were rushing me or I'd probably have 3 times as many.


----------



## DVCGeek

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Here are a few pictures from the Mercantile:
> *...*



Are at least some of those shirts new designs?  I didn't recognize a lot of the "Est. '94" types...    Coule be me though.

Anyway, HAPPY FRIDAY everyobody!  Nearly the end of the workday for me here in OH.  BTW, I talked to my mom this morning and she is at home and doing fine.  Thanks again for everyone's well wishes and prayers.  

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Inkmahm

For those of us traveling soon to WDW, don't forget the annual pass discounts are still valid through May 2.   A regular AP gets you a 10% discount and almost all Disney stores and a premium AP gets you a 20% discount.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DVCGeek said:


> Are at least some of those shirts new designs?  I didn't recognize a lot of the "Est. '94" types...    Coule be me though.
> 
> Anyway, HAPPY FRIDAY everyobody!  Nearly the end of the workday for me here in OH.  BTW, I talked to my mom this morning and she is at home and doing fine.  Thanks again for everyone's well wishes and prayers.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!



Good eye, DVCGeek!  I think the "Est. '94" ones are new to me anyway.


----------



## wildernessDad

I have that WL blue shirt. It's nice to see the lodge itmes being sold. Did you see any Lincoln logs?


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

wildernessDad said:


> I have that WL blue shirt. It's nice to see the lodge itmes being sold. Did you see any Lincoln logs?



I didn't look at any of the toys.  I'm telling you my guys were in and out of that store before I could even blink.  I will look in May though.



Inkmahm said:


> For those of us traveling soon to WDW, don't forget the annual pass discounts are still valid through May 2.   A regular AP gets you a 10% discount and almost all Disney stores and a premium AP gets you a 20% discount.



Great reminder, Inkmahm.   We also had several times at lunch in the park that we got cash register receipts for 20% entire off several stores listed on the receipt during our stay if the purchase was made before noon.  It's so hard to remember who gives discounts for what so we finally started just asking if they have discounts for DVC, AP, TIW, etc.  Sometimes Disney Visa will have a discount too.  It never hurts to ask.


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the pics Dory!  I miss the Lodge!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just trying to catch up after getting back from St. Louis last night.  Why, along with everything else, does jet lag also get worse as you get older.  

Anyway, had a nice conference and enjoyed what I got to see.  











And now a Happy Belated Birthday to Granny!    When I flew in Monday night I kept asking everyone "where's Granny's party?" but no one would tell me.    Oh well.  



bgraham34 said:


> So are any Groupies on Facebook here.



Yep!  Although I'm far from active on it but it's nice for saying hello to people now and then.  I also have a Twitter account but only seem to tweet when I'm at WDW.  lol



DVCGeek said:


> Thanks everyone- talked to my mom a few hours ago and she was supposed to be released.  CAT scan didn't show anything and all the tests are back to normal.  So while it would be nice to know what originally happened, since it only happened during exercise and then cleared up quickly we will accept that she seems OK now!



Glad to hear that things are looking good for your Mom DVCGeek!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happydinks said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> So Hallmark has missed the boat on a holiday - today is apparently "Accountants New Year"!  Have not logged onto the boards since before Granny made his trip to Ireland - so have no any idea of what has been going on with fellow groupies, except for this page.  I can say - having survived the "freshman year" of tax season - I have a new appreciation for CPA's and accountants everywhere.  I have waded through shoeboxes, storage boxes, scraps of handwritten notes, and saw clients  walk through the door on April 15th and want to know if you can "get my taxes done today?" - it was ugly.  But it's done - til October 15th anyway.
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that yes - we're still around!  Have a great weekend everyone!



Glad to hear from you HD!!!  Hope you can relax now.  How are the fur babies doing?


----------



## blossomz

Hi and happy weekend all...
Anyone tried Kouzzina yet?  (the new Kat Kora restaurant).  Thinking about whether to do that or Rose and Crown.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Inkmahm

blossomz said:


> Hi and happy weekend all...
> Anyone tried Kouzzina yet?  (the new Kat Kora restaurant).  Thinking about whether to do that or Rose and Crown.  Any thoughts?



We tried Kouzzina when it first opened.  It was okay but nothing I will fight to get back to anytime soon.  I like Rose and Crown better.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Glad to see ya back Happy Dinks !






Maria


----------



## wildernessDad

DW and I rode the elevator inside the gateway to the west when we were, ahem,  much younger.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> DW and I rode the elevator inside the gateway to the west when we were, ahem,  much younger.



That was a VERY interesting ride!  I know they ask if you're claustrophobic when selling the tickets but I was just thinking kind of a small elevator that takes awhile.  The looks on everyone's faces when the doors opened must have been a sight to see.  I'm sure mine was!


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> DW and I rode the elevator inside the gateway to the west when we were, ahem,  much younger.



Me, too.  I think that was in the early 1970's for me.


----------



## Muushka

Love that St. Louis Arch!  Not a fan of small spaces though.....

Hi HD!! Long time no hear!

Big day tomorrow.  2 yes 2 Groupie birthdays!!!

Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy....April 18 

*Happy Birthday to Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy!!! * 

So.....where do YOU want to eat lunch tomorrow?????


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TEAPOT & DISNEYNUTZY!!​


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy*

*Have a Magical Day!*


----------



## tea pot

Thanks so much *Muushka* and *horselover *

as for Lunch I'm not sure but I could really go for a Birthday Cup Cake from
Roaring Forks...... any pictures guys ?

DH and I are off to Maine for the day.
 I'll let you know if we spot a Moose!!
In southern Maine I'll be more likely to see a lighthouse.

take care


----------



## Muushka

Teapot!  You're up!  Want to head down for breakfast at Whispering Canyon?  My treat!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all!!

Took me 6 pages to catch up.  I have been out of the loop traveling on work related stuff.  So since my memory is short(sort of like Dory from Nemo) I will just say Happy Birthday to all(or Happy Un-Birthday if the case may be) and prayers and best wishes to all.

Love you guys!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DisneyNutzy & Tea Pot!!


----------



## Granny

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* *DisneyNutzy & Tea Pot!!!* 

I hope you're enjoying wonderful days!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy Birthday Tea Pot and DisneyNutzy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hi JT!!!!  Good to hear from you!


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh Boy, a Birthday! Two Groupies are another year older! 
*Happy Birthday tea pot*!
*Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy*
Hope your both having a wonderful day celebrating with family and friends!  

Enjoy your trip to Maine with hubby, tea pot.  I'll keep my fingers crossed that you see a moose!

Nice hearing from you JT!  You too, happydinks!  We've missed you!


----------



## DVCGeek

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> We also had several times at lunch in the park that we got cash register receipts for 20% entire off several stores listed on the receipt during our stay if the purchase was made before noon.  It's so hard to remember who gives discounts for what so we finally started just asking if they have discounts for DVC, AP, TIW, etc.  Sometimes Disney Visa will have a discount too.  It never hurts to ask.



  We got some of those receipts in early Dec.  Unfortunately, I think there was only one time we bought merchandise that I remembered to ask about discounts!!!    I always asked "TIW? DVC? AP? AAA? (may have even tried D23 once or twice!" for food, but not on 'stuff...  Maybe next trip I'll remember to!  +


----------



## DVCGeek

DiznyDi said:


> *Happy Birthday tea pot*!
> *Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy*



I second, er, third, fith? tenth? that!    Hope it's great for you both.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DisneyNutzy - Hope it has been a great day!










tea pot - Hope your trip to Maine was fun--tell us about it when you are home.






Sorry I ate the cupcake instead of photographing it!


----------



## Inkmahm

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> DisneyNutzy - Hope it has been a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tea pot - Hope your trip to Maine was fun--tell us about it when you are home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I ate the cupcake instead of photographing it!



Happy birthday, you two!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

OK I'm sorry to report that I stole a birthday cupcake for tea pot from the dining plan snacks thread where poster said they got it at Roaring Fork. 

She just had to have one for her birthday.  Hope it still tastes good!


----------



## blossomz

YUMMY!!!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Thanks so much for all the birthday wishes! Had such a great day with family this is the first chance I have had to post.

Happy Birthday Teapot. Hope your day was as good as mine.


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> And now a Happy Belated Birthday to Granny!    When I flew in Monday night I kept asking everyone "where's Granny's party?" but no one would tell me.    Oh well.



Kathy...thanks for the birthday wish.  My party was right here on the Groupies thread!!   Here's a picture from the party we had...it was great!






Glad you had a chance to ride one of the egg shells up to the top of the Arch.  Was it a windy day?  It always feels a little weird when you're up at the top and it's swaying noticeably. 


So....it's about time for another week to kick off. Still have time for a little cake for our birthday duo.  




Enjoy!!!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy Birthday Nutzy Disney Tea Pot ... err .. no, I mean 

Happy Birthday DisneyNutzy!
Happy Birthday Tea Pot!


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TEAPOT & DISNEYNUTZY!!​



Happy Birthday Teapot & Disneynutzy!!  Sorry I missed the party.  Hope you guys got all your birthday wishes.


----------



## Muushka

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> OK I'm sorry to report that I stole a birthday cupcake for tea pot from the dining plan snacks thread where poster said they got it at Roaring Fork.
> 
> She just had to have one for her birthday.  Hope it still tastes good!


Good job Dory!!!



DisneyNutzy said:


> Thanks so much for all the birthday wishes! Had such a great day with family this is the first chance I have had to post.
> 
> Happy Birthday Teapot. Hope your day was as good as mine.



I'm glad it was a happy one.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*KAT4DISNEY* - beautiful pictures! Major claustrophobia for me so going up in the arch is not on my list.  I have seen it. Glad you had a safe trip. Hope you've caught back up from the jet lag.  I didn't even go anywhere and I think I have some this morning..Must be Monday!

Think I'll just sit here and have my coffee before I tackle today.


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning Groupies! 

Thanks so much for all the Birthday Wishes!  You guys are the BEST 

Disneynutzy so glad you had a great day 

Sorry didn't see any of these guys yesterday






But did see this  light house





Actually this is Nubble Light or Cape Neddick Light. It was the last lighthouse on the east coast to have a keeper and his family living there till about 1988. It sets on a very small island and it's located just up the road about 10 minutes from our cottage. A great place to walk to in the early morning or even to catch the sunrise.
(sorry the pic is so small but I don't have any of mine loaded on Photo bucket)











*Dory *You Hit one out of the Park with both Mrs Pots Topiary and Cupcake Pictures  We are heading down on May 3rd and I will have to have a very unbirthday cupcake then.


*Muushka* Can I take a rain check on the breakfast At Whispering Canyon?

Thanks again everyone!   I feel truly blessed to have found you and be able to share with kindred spirits our love of The Lodge, Disney and so much more.


----------



## bgraham34

So a week from today I will be at the Lodge, hmm what to do first.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*tea pot* and *DisneyNutzy* glad you both had great birthdays. 

Love the story of the lighthouse.  We've seen a few on previous trips and they are very fascinating and beautiful. 

You should definitely get a cupcake in May because I think the one I posted wasn't very fresh.  I think the photograph was taken in 2007. 

I always love the topiaries in Epcot and of course thought of you when I saw those.

Oh and love the photo from your party *Granny*.  It is just like I remembered.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

bgraham34 said:


> So a week from today I will be at the Lodge, hmm what to do first.





Oh so many choices!  Whatever you do first take a picture so you can show us! 

Just sit here and soak it all in while you decide:


----------



## Muushka

bgraham34 said:


> So a week from today I will be at the Lodge, hmm what to do first.



You can feel really really bad for the Groupies NOT there with you!

Have a wonderful time.

Hey, do you want your dates on the first page? 



tea pot said:


> Good Morning Groupies!
> 
> Thanks so much for all the Birthday Wishes!  You guys are the BEST
> 
> Disneynutzy so glad you had a great day
> 
> Sorry didn't see any of these guys yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But did see this  light house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually this is Nubble Light or Cape Neddick Light. It was the last lighthouse on the east coast to have a keeper and his family living there till about 1988. It sets on a very small island and it's located just up the road about 10 minutes from our cottage. A great place to walk to in the early morning or even to catch the sunrise.
> (sorry the pic is so small but I don't have any of mine loaded on Photo bucket)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dory *You Hit one out of the Park with both Mrs Pots Topiary and Cupcake Pictures  We are heading down on May 3rd and I will have to have a very unbirthday cupcake then.
> 
> 
> *Muushka* Can I take a rain check on the breakfast At Whispering Canyon?
> 
> Thanks again everyone!   I feel truly blessed to have found you and be able to share with kindred spirits our love of The Lodge, Disney and so much more.



Sure enough on that rain check!  
I love Maine.  It has been years since I was there.  Bar Harbor is my old favorite place to visit.  Glad you had a great visit.


----------



## bgraham34

Muushka are you or Granny in charge of the dates. I am there the 26th to the 29th.


----------



## Muushka

bgraham34 said:


> Muushka are you or Granny in charge of the dates. I am there the 26th to the 29th.



Guilty!  And you are now on it.  
Don't forget, when you are on that trip list, the nagging for trip reports and pics will be never ending.


----------



## bgraham34

Muushka said:


> Guilty!  And you are now on it.
> Don't forget, when you are on that trip list, the nagging for trip reports and pics will be never ending.



I will do my best. I just need to remember to bring my laptop.


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, groupies.  I am sorry to say that my spur of the moment vacation plans for next month will not happen, because DVC only had the evening of May 18 available in a VWL studio.  Go figure, right?  Well, I had good airfare and everything.  I had my boss' approval (DW, that is) and all that was left was to call DVC before booking the flights.  Stupid me.  I thought I'd survive not going in May.  I was wrong.  This is going to be hard.  I have to wait until December.  But I will never do this again.  It's back to May/December vacations (at least , maybe more) for us.


----------



## Muushka

Im sorry WD.  What a disappointment.  When we go in Dec it will have been 13 months!  So I understand!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Well, groupies. I am sorry to say that my spur of the moment vacation plans for next month will not happen, because DVC only had the evening of May 18 available in a VWL studio.



So sorry Wildernessdad   I know it's got to be a bummer not getting to go next month.  And you had all your moose lined up too---which makes it even more frustrating.  

Maria


----------



## bgraham34

WD - do you really need a room to stay in. I have seen many beds out and around the pool.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

bgraham34 said:


> WD - do you really need a room to stay in. I have seen many beds out and around the pool.



WD - oh no! 

You could check with those on this thread renting out the shrubs or whatever they call them. 

Would you consider changing rooms and getting on the waitlist?


----------



## DiznyDi

I was just going to suggest reserving the bushes   but Dory beat me to it.

wildernessDad, Would you consider staying anywhere else?  Waitlist?  Having great airfare is half the battle.


----------



## DVCGeek

I was wondering about WD staying elsewhere as well....  BLT is just a short boat ride to the Lodge; SSR is often easy to get; I think I'd still try and go if at all possible and resort hop + hope for waitlist pixie dust!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

The only thing they had available for that week was a 1 BR at OKW and SSR.


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday (sorry for the belated) to all of our celebrants.

WD..I'd still go...wait till December?!

I haven't been back since last year and I can hardly stand it!  We go in June and seems like it will never get here!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Sorry WD.  That would be very disappointing.


----------



## Dizny Dad

WD - when we stay elsewhere, we always spend an afternoon at The Lodge just to alleviate those anxieties that pool within for not being part of the action at VWL.  

Just remember, they stop serving the breakfast yogurt at 10:30 AM.  Sorry DiznyDi . . .


----------



## tea pot

wildernessDad said:


> The only thing they had available for that week was a 1 BR at OKW and SSR.



*wDad *
Try SSR    It's really very peaceful and I think you'll be surprised.
I know it's not the Lodge but You will still be in Disney. 
DH and I are on the same schedule May and December. 
Hope it works out for you


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> Well, groupies.  I am sorry to say that my spur of the moment vacation plans for next month will not happen, because DVC only had the evening of May 18 available in a VWL studio.  Go figure, right?  Well, I had good airfare and everything.  I had my boss' approval (DW, that is) and all that was left was to call DVC before booking the flights.  Stupid me.  I thought I'd survive not going in May.  I was wrong.  This is going to be hard.  I have to wait until December.  But I will never do this again.  It's back to May/December vacations (at least , maybe more) for us.



Ouch!!  I feel your pain WD, I'm going the entire year without a Disney vacation so in a few more months you guys will be talking me down off a ledge.  
Sending you some pixie dust.


----------



## stopher1

Hello Groupies!  I've been MIA for a few days between a work trip up into Michigan late last week, directly followed by a Scouting campout over the weekend and a super crazy busy day yesterday - and getting ready for another Scout campout this weekend.  Whew - I'm tired all over again just from thinking about it all.  But I'm caught up now...

*DVCGeek* - glad to hear your mom is doing better

*KeepSwimmingDory* - loved, loved loved your pics.  Great merchandise.  I saw some of that in March, but not all of it.  I'd like a new t-shirt now...

*Kat4Disney* - nice St. Louis pics.  I've enjoyed driving past the arch several times, but not really into small tight spaces... so probably not on bucket my list afterall. 

*Teapot & DisneyNutzy* - a great BIG BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  I hope it was awesome for you both.

*bgraham34* - oh man!! I'm so jealous.  Wish I could be there next week.  Oh well - have a great time!!!

*WildernessDad* - I'm so sorry.  That's just a big bummer.


----------



## wildernessDad

I will never make that mistake again.  Thought I could save a few dollars, which I will.  But I bought this darn DVC to go, go go!  I didn't buy it to sit around and just pay my monthly dues.  WL and VWL is in my blood.  It's hard for me to think about other places to use my VWL points.  You know what I mean, I am sure.  I'd like to stay at SSR someday.  Just that this time, I needed a VWL fix.  Oh well, will wait for December.

Unless....

Listen to this one.  My brother in law may have to cancel his VWL vacation for later in May.  They're using our points to stay 5 nights in a VWL studio.  The holding day date is only a couple of days away and they'll let me know before that date if they have to cancel.  I could take his vacation and go.  But I've scheduled work on my ingrown toenails, wonderful, during that time.  What do you think?  Cancel the toe work?  

Sorry, was that too much information?  TMI?


----------



## Muushka

TMI??  We LIVE for this stuff!!

That is a tough one.  I guess unless my feet really hurt, I would reschedule the surgery and go to our beloved.  How are the toes?


----------



## twinklebug

WildernessDad...  Ouch!  I've seen from my daughter how painful ingrown toenails can be & if you need surgery it must be even more so.  

Were it me, I'd go with the foot fix and wait for my feet to heal up to enjoy WDW. It's a shame you can't push up the surgery and hang out at the lodge afterward.


----------



## stopher1

twinklebug said:


> WildernessDad...  Ouch!  I've seen from my daughter how painful ingrown toenails can be & if you need surgery it must be even more so.
> 
> Were it me, I'd go with the foot fix and wait for my feet to heal up to enjoy WDW. It's a shame you can't push up the surgery and hang out at the lodge afterward.



OR... go, and just get a wheelchair if they hurt too much & see if you can reschedule the surgery.


----------



## theww228

wildernessDad said:


> Listen to this one.  My brother in law may have to cancel his VWL vacation for later in May.  They're using our points to stay 5 nights in a VWL studio.  The holding day date is only a couple of days away and they'll let me know before that date if they have to cancel.  I could take his vacation and go.  But I've scheduled work on my ingrown toenails, wonderful, during that time.  What do you think?  Cancel the toe work?
> 
> Sorry, was that too much information?  TMI?



Just spend your time at the Trout Pass!  You will not feel a thing!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> TMI??  We LIVE for this stuff!!
> 
> That is a tough one.  I guess unless my feet really hurt, I would reschedule the surgery and go to our beloved.  How are the toes?



Big toenails look like the letter U end on.

Looks like bro in law will go to WDW.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Big toenails look like the letter U end on.
> 
> Looks like bro in law will go to WDW.



See above post!  

All kidding aside, I am sorry your toes are hurting.  I hope they get the care they need.  And I'm sure your bro in law will appreciate his time at our beloved.


----------



## Dizny Dad

theww228 said:


> Just spend your time at the Trout Pass!  You will not feel a thing!


----------



## horselover

Help me my groupie friends!  Although this is probably the wrong place to ask for help.           It has struck again.  Addonitis!    Have been thinking about it since coming back from our wonderful BCV stay.  A smallish BCV add-on would be so great.  So I innocently got myself back on all the resale email lists.  Nothing at BCV that would work for us (not that we're in a rush), but what should I see but a loaded VWL contract with our UY.  Sooooo tempting.   How did I go from looking at BCV resales to thinking about more VWL pts.?           It would definitely help with those Christmas trips because our little 50 pt. contract doesn't go far, but I was also hoping to get that 11 mo. window at the Epcot area for Oct. trips.    I must resist!      Step away from the resale listings!   

Sorry things didn't work out for a May trip WD.         I do understand your need to be at the Lodge, but I'm with others that I'd rather be at Disney than not so a room somewhere is better than staying home.  Personal decision I know.    Hope all goes well with your toe surgery.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> horselover : How did I go from looking at BCV resales to thinking about more VWL pts.?   It would definitely help with those Christmas trips because our little 50 pt. contract doesn't go far, but I was also hoping to get that 11 mo. window at the Epcot area for Oct. trips. I must resist! Step away from the resale listings!



So tempting indeed *horselover* !!!!   I must stay strong....because simply reading about YOUR addonitis is giving ME addonitis ! 



> Wildernessdad : They're using our points to stay 5 nights in a VWL studio. The holding day date is only a couple of days away and they'll let me know before that date if they have to cancel. I could take his vacation and go. But I've scheduled work on my ingrown toenails, wonderful, during that time. What do you think? Cancel the toe work?
> 
> Sorry, was that too much information? TMI?


OH NO *Wildernessdad* !!!  Tough call....but if my nails weren't too bad, then I'd GO GO GO to VWL 


Maria


----------



## lisah0711

Belated birthday wishes to teapot and DisneyNutzy! 

WildernessDad, maybe you could snag one of those 40% codes people are talking about?  Or one of the villas that DreamsUnlimited rents out?  (I know it's heresy to speak of staying elsewhere )  Hope that it all works out for you!


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> So tempting indeed *horselover* !!!!   I must stay strong....because simply reading about YOUR addonitis is giving ME addonitis !
> 
> Maria



Yes, be afraid!  It's highly contagious!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> But I've scheduled work on my ingrown toenails, wonderful, during that time.  What do you think?  Cancel the toe work?



I'm going to take the minority position on this one.  Like they tell recruits in the Army....TAKE CARE OF YOUR FEET!!    WDW and WVL aren't going anywhere, and you'll enjoy them more once you've got your feet whipped into shape.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Dizny Dad

WD - . . . Ouch . . . on both accounts


----------



## DaveH

Hi all. Sorry for being gone more than here. Happy Birthday to those I have missed. Hope you had a great and wonderful day. Prayers to all who need them. Hopefully things will turn out fine. Yeah for the trips planned or taken. WD I vote get toe fixed, then either go much later or sit at lodge while healing. Just been silly busy on different things. We had a trip to WDW set up in May with friends. They canceled about a month ago. Lucky they had their own points. We changed a week at AKV, to 2 days at AKV Jambo Savanna view, 4 day DCL and 1 day at OKW 1BR. We start on May 7.  

DW survived another tax season. She really needs the break. We are also doing a hand bell festival next weekend. It is neat when they do the concert at the end. It is usually about 20 hand bell choirs doing pieces written for hand bells. It really sounds great.

Hopefully I can drop in more often.


----------



## wildernessDad

Looks like my toenails are going to be fixed.  Bro in law told me to forget they even considered canceling.  I told him that I was going to take his reservation.  

It's only 2 days until the holding date.  I could change the ressie today or tomorrow.  Watch, they'll call on the holding date to cancel...

Dave, nice to hear from you.  Don't be a stranger.


----------



## bgraham34

So My trip plans have changed. I am still at the Lodge for 3 days but we are going to the world 2 days earlier and staying at OKW. I also signed up for Owners Locker as well. Busy day.


----------



## DaveH

WD sounds like stuff that happen to us last year. We ended up loosing 90 points last year.

We love our Owners Locker. They have great customer service.


----------



## Muushka

bgraham34 said:


> So My trip plans have changed. I am still at the Lodge for 3 days but we are going to the world 2 days earlier and staying at OKW. I also signed up for Owners Locker as well. Busy day.


Good deal!  Got the changes on the front page.



DaveH said:


> Hi all. Sorry for being gone more than here. Happy Birthday to those I have missed. Hope you had a great and wonderful day. Prayers to all who need them. Hopefully things will turn out fine. Yeah for the trips planned or taken. WD I vote get toe fixed, then either go much later or sit at lodge while healing. Just been silly busy on different things. We had a trip to WDW set up in May with friends. They canceled about a month ago. Lucky they had their own points. We changed a week at AKV, to 2 days at AKV Jambo Savanna view, 4 day DCL and 1 day at OKW 1BR. We start on May 7.
> 
> DW survived another tax season. She really needs the break. We are also doing a hand bell festival next weekend. It is neat when they do the concert at the end. It is usually about 20 hand bell choirs doing pieces written for hand bells. It really sounds great.
> 
> Hopefully I can drop in more often.



Dave!  Good to see you.  I am confused at your plans.  
If you want me to change them, I going to need a more in-depth explanation!

I had you on DCL in Dec, is that still there?  And an extra cruise in May!!!???


----------



## BWV Dreamin

horselover said:


> Yes, be afraid! It's highly contagious!


 Just my two cents....buy more VWL points!!!!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

wildernessDad said:


> Looks like my toenails are going to be fixed. Bro in law told me to forget they even considered canceling. I told him that I was going to take his reservation.
> 
> It's only 2 days until the holding date. I could change the ressie today or tomorrow. Watch, they'll call on the holding date to cancel...
> 
> Dave, nice to hear from you. Don't be a stranger.


 Well now you have your new planner to view to hold you over!!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*horselover* - oh so tempting....step away from Dory with that contagious addonitis! 

*WD* - aww shucks   And *Granny* is probably right.

*bgraham34* - any plan that involves arriving at the world 2 days earlier gets my vote!  

*DaveH* -  great to see you! Sounds wonderful!! I guess that is in a few weeks and not 2011?  I think I'm confused too because I thought your cruise was in Dec.

*eliza* - I think of you every time I see all the volcano air travel news.  I am glad your trip was far enough out for this to all settle down.   that it does.

*Muushka* - thanks for taking care of all the dates for us! You rock!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

I gotta agree with BWV Dreamin.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thanks for the pic Dory!!!!! Wish I were soooo there!!!!!



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> I gotta agree with BWV Dreamin.


----------



## dsneygirl

Does anyone know if there are bikes with training wheels for rent? I know I have seen smaller ones and ones with seats on the back but actual training wheels?

Thanks


----------



## bgraham34

I think we should start a fund. Now this fund will be put toward a 25 point contract extension at VWL. We will randomly select someone to win these said points, just as long as its me.


----------



## horselover

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> I gotta agree with BWV Dreamin.




So not fair Dory!!!!


----------



## DVCGeek

*WD* - sorry the trip isn't working out & GL with the feet!  I had similar problems MANY years back, not fun then but better now!  



DaveH said:


> We ended up loosing 90 points last year.



  That's terrible!  Next time just LMK and I'll be happy to accept a (free to me) transfer...  



bgraham34 said:


> I think we should start a fund. Now this fund will be put toward a 25 point contract extension at VWL. We will randomly select someone to win these said points



That sounds like a cool idea...  Please note that I explicitly REMOVED the "*, just as long as its me.*" bit though.  $103 x 25 = $2,575 for the add-on if purchased directly form the Mouse.  Someone needs to print up 130 raffle tickets, sell them for $20 each, and we can do it!!!  That would even leave $25 to cover postage for the tix.    Now, who is willing to undertake this and who does everyone trust enough to administrate?    Anyone still in touch with Ranger Stan???


----------



## Granny

DaveH said:


> Hi all. ......  Hopefully I can drop in more often.


*Dave*...great to see you here again.  Sounds like you've been busy, but didn't forget about us!  Hope all is well, and your wife definitely needs a break if she works in the tax busines.  



wildernessDad said:


> Looks like my toenails are going to be fixed.  Bro in law told me to forget they even considered canceling.  I told him that I was going to take his reservation.



*WD*...I know you're disappointed, but I'm glad you're getting your feet fixed.  Hang in there, and hope all goes smoothly with the procedure.

*Dory*....thanks for the nice "escape" picture.  I hope to be standing there about this point next week.  

*DVCGeek*...I'm not saying that your lottery sounds a bit shady, but we will definitely have to bring the gaming commission in on this one.


----------



## Granny

dsneygirl said:


> Does anyone know if there are bikes with training wheels for rent? I know I have seen smaller ones and ones with seats on the back but actual training wheels?
> 
> Thanks



I went through a bunch of my pictures hoping I might have inadvertently taken one of the bikes for rent, but I didn't see anything.  My recollection is that they do have the smaller bikes, but I don't remember any with training wheels.  I wanted to bump this to make sure it didn't get lost in the shuffle of the other things going on in this thread.  

Hopefully someone will have an answer for you.


----------



## dsneygirl

Granny said:


> I went through a bunch of my pictures hoping I might have inadvertently taken one of the bikes for rent, but I didn't see anything.  My recollection is that they do have the smaller bikes, but I don't remember any with training wheels.  I wanted to bump this to make sure it didn't get lost in the shuffle of the other things going on in this thread.
> 
> Hopefully someone will have an answer for you.



Thank you. I definitely recall seeing smaller bikes but training wheels have only been an issue lately. 

Thanks for the bump


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DaveH said:


> Hi all. Sorry for being gone more than here. Happy Birthday to those I have missed. Hope you had a great and wonderful day. Prayers to all who need them. Hopefully things will turn out fine. Yeah for the trips planned or taken. WD I vote get toe fixed, then either go much later or sit at lodge while healing. Just been silly busy on different things. We had a trip to WDW set up in May with friends. They canceled about a month ago. Lucky they had their own points. We changed a week at AKV, to 2 days at AKV Jambo Savanna view, 4 day DCL and 1 day at OKW 1BR. We start on May 7.
> 
> DW survived another tax season. She really needs the break. We are also doing a hand bell festival next weekend. It is neat when they do the concert at the end. It is usually about 20 hand bell choirs doing pieces written for hand bells. It really sounds great.
> 
> Hopefully I can drop in more often.



Great to hear from you!!


----------



## jimmytammy

9 more sleeps til we leave, unless all the stars align, work works in my favor and allows me one extra day, which I will gladly take.  If thats the case, we hope to be in WDW on Thurs, if not we will stay overnight along the way.  But Tammy makes a good point about not having to stay in 3 places, 1 trip.  So I have no problem driving the distance, even if arriving late, sleep late on Fri at All Star Sports, then move over to BWV on Sun.

Either way I will be in the World. And Granny and I are FINALLY going to meet!!  And where else but the Lodge.  Cant wait to meet ya Granny!!


----------



## DaveH

Okay here are the vacations.

May 7-9 2010 AKV Jambo Savannah
May 9-13 2010 DCL Wonder 4 day
May 13-14 2010 OKW 1BR
Dec 2-5 2010 DCL Wonder 3 day
May 31- June 7 2011 DCL Wonder Alaska Cruise.

Granny DW works for a CPA and has for years. She does taxes for them, besides bookkeeping.

We are both in the is it the 7th yet? mode. LOL


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> 9 more sleeps til we leave, unless all the stars align, work works in my favor and allows me one extra day, which I will gladly take.  If thats the case, we hope to be in WDW on Thurs, if not we will stay overnight along the way.  But Tammy makes a good point about not having to stay in 3 places, 1 trip.  So I have no problem driving the distance, even if arriving late, sleep late on Fri at All Star Sports, then move over to BWV on Sun.
> 
> Either way I will be in the World. And Granny and I are FINALLY going to meet!!  And where else but the Lodge.  Cant wait to meet ya Granny!!



Oh man, JT and Granny having a meet without us??????

I'm *green!*



DaveH said:


> Okay here are the vacations.
> 
> May 7-9 2010 AKV Jambo Savannah
> May 9-13 2010 DCL Wonder 4 day
> May 13-14 2010 OKW 1BR
> Dec 2-5 2010 DCL Wonder 3 day
> May 31- June 7 2011 DCL Wonder Alaska Cruise.
> 
> Granny DW works for a CPA and has for years. She does taxes for them, besides bookkeeping.
> 
> We are both in the is it the 7th yet? mode. LOL



Okie dokie, I get it now!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Either way I will be in the World. And Granny and I are FINALLY going to meet!!  And where else but the Lodge.  Cant wait to meet ya Granny!!




Back at you, JT!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Glad you had a chance to ride one of the egg shells up to the top of the Arch.  Was it a windy day?  It always feels a little weird when you're up at the top and it's swaying noticeably.
> Enjoy!!!



Swaying!  Thank goodness it was a fairly calm day!!  



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *KAT4DISNEY* - beautiful pictures! Major claustrophobia for me so going up in the arch is not on my list.  I have seen it.





stopher1 said:


> *Kat4Disney* - nice St. Louis pics.  I've enjoyed driving past the arch several times, but not really into small tight spaces... so probably not on bucket my list afterall.



Thanks Dory and stopher1!  Funny thing - they sent 4 other people down to ride in my "egg".  I was first in line so I got in and one couple followed.  We sat down and they started looking for their friends.  Where were they?  They had been right there.  Well, the woman friend took one look at the egg and turned green!  Dr. Seuss would have been proud.  It wasn't busy and another compartment was empty so they went to that.  The couple and I were busy chatting when we noticed the friends walking past our pod.  What?  The woman was now more green and saying "absolutely no way!".  Then, 15 seconds later they're walking back!    She had learned it was 4 minutes so she figured she could do that.  And she survived.  I must say I was a little relieved they had their very own egg.

Here's a picture of the couple I rode with waiting for the ride to start so you can see just in case either of your change your minds.  We were three in a room supposedly built for five.






Very cool thing to do though if you can survive the ride!  


WD - such a bummer that you couldn't get the May trip to work out!  But I'm sure you'll feel much better after the operation.

I also just started thinking that I messed up on our reservations for this year.  I loved that we got to experience a space shuttle launch last year and would go see one again.  Well, that means I've got 3 chances left.  I had asked DH but he wasn't really enthusiastic so I didn't schedule any trips during the launch times.  But, today I started getting really bummed about it when I saw the tickets for the causeway viewing are going on sale tomorrow for the May launch.  Now I'm thinking I might see if my cousin and my goddaughter want to try and catch the July launch.  I swore no FL in the summer though!  And, I'm out of points unless I do some changing to reservations but I guess that could mean that we stay closer to the Cape.  And, I really hadn't planned on what would make for _five_ flights to FL this year.  I guess it's still better than when I was traveling half way across the country every 2-3 weeks though.  Oh the decisions.  

In the meantime - 3 more sleeps and we'll be on our way to WDW!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

JT - Have a great trip!
Granny - Enjoy The World!

You will have a great time together!  Jimmy & Tammy are such great hosts with these little get togethers.  

DiznyDi & I are envious!  We arrive on May 13.  

Leave something for the rest of us!


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks Dory and stopher1!  Funny thing - they sent 4 other people down to ride in my "egg".
> 
> She had learned it was 4 minutes so she figured she could do that.  And she survived.  I must say I was a little relieved they had their very own egg.
> 
> Here's a picture of the couple I rode with waiting for the ride to start so you can see just in case either of your change your minds.  We were three in a room supposedly built for five.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool thing to do though if you can survive the ride!



Well, your description and photo do help I guess.  Perhaps.  But it still probably won't be something I seek out doing - but if I'm in the neighborhood, perhaps.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4, that egg thing is creeping me out!  Combine that with a mild case of claustrophobia and I would be screaming to get out!!



Soooooooo, anyone care to guess what tomorrow is???

*Happy Birthday to DiznyDi!!!*


----------



## twinklebug

When I was younger my parents had the opportunity to take us up in the St. Louis Arch. My dad backed out when he saw the price and multiplied it by 5. I was not disappointed as I think my fear of heights would have had me shaking the whole ride (Hehe, I couldn't even climb the bunker Hill monument!) Seeing your pic Kat, I'm convinced he made the right decision for the family  Is there a glass window on one side to look out?

*Happy B'Day DiznyDi!*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Granny said:


> I went through a bunch of my pictures hoping I might have inadvertently taken one of the bikes for rent, but I didn't see anything.  My recollection is that they do have the smaller bikes, but I don't remember any with training wheels.  I wanted to bump this to make sure it didn't get lost in the shuffle of the other things going on in this thread.
> 
> Hopefully someone will have an answer for you.



Dsneygirl--
I'm pretty sure they do.  Here is a picture from allears.net and it looks like the little bike on the front row has training wheels.  I know I've read of them at Ft. Wilderness.





http://allears.net/acc/wl103.jpg


----------



## DVCGeek

Granny said:


> *DVCGeek*...I'm not saying that your lottery sounds a bit shady, but we will definitely have to bring the gaming commission in on this one.



I never meant that I would run it, just that I would participate!    I'd also like to win...


----------



## Granny

twinklebug said:


> When I was younger my parents had the opportunity to take us up in the St. Louis Arch. My dad backed out when he saw the price and multiplied it by 5. I was not disappointed as I think my fear of heights would have had me shaking the whole ride (Hehe, I couldn't even climb the bunker Hill monument!) Seeing your pic Kat, I'm convinced he made the right decision for the family  Is there a glass window on one side to look out?
> 
> *Happy B'Day DiznyDi!*



Not in the "eggshell".  Once you get to the top of the Arch there is a viewing platform with a lot of windows on both sides.  If you cut a cross-section of the arch it is triangular so the windows are actually pointed downward somewhat.  Makes for a great view but also a bit disturbing to be able to see the ground 630 feet below where you are!



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Dsneygirl--
> I'm pretty sure they do.  Here is a picture from allears.net and it looks like the little bike on the front row has training wheels.  I know I've read of them at Ft. Wilderness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://allears.net/acc/wl103.jpg



Dory...great job!  That's the kind of picture I was looking for but couldn't find.  I am sure that front bike has training wheels.  Nicely done! 



DVCGeek said:


> I never meant that I would run it, just that I would participate!    I'd also like to win...


  Well, I'm not opposed to running it if someone is willing to split the winnings with me.


----------



## dsneygirl

Thank you , looks like it to me.  Renting bikes to go to the Fort is one of our fave activities at VWL.  My DS is finally big enough to go on his own


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happy Birthday DiznyDi!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

To: DiznyDi





Have a wonderful birthday! What time does the party start? I'm ready!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

twinklebug said:


> When I was younger my parents had the opportunity to take us up in the St. Louis Arch. My dad backed out when he saw the price and multiplied it by 5. I was not disappointed as I think my fear of heights would have had me shaking the whole ride (Hehe, I couldn't even climb the bunker Hill monument!) Seeing your pic Kat, I'm convinced he made the right decision for the family  Is there a glass window on one side to look out?



Good story twinklebug!  There are 4 little windows in the door of the egg but they don't look outside.  They let you see just how many stairs you'll have to climb down if you get stuck at the top!  lol  Still, I thought it helped to have them so you could see what was right around you as you rode to the top.  

*Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!!!! *

Two more sleeps!!!!    We had 3 inches of snow last night so we are ready to go!


----------



## Dizny Dad

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> . . . . .  What time does the party start? I'm ready!



6:30 at our local TexMex restaurant.  All are welcome!  The margaritas are great!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNYDI!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNYDI!!!!   


I'm in for Margaritas later!  If I leave now I might make it by 6:30!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNYDI !!!








PS : love your graphic *Dory* !!! 
Maria


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Birthday Dizny Di*


----------



## tea pot

Single Digit Happy Dance!!!
9 nights till we check into the BWV.....Epcot Flower Show.
We'll be starting our vacation one week from today with a visit to our DD's house at St Pete Beach.


----------



## DaveH

Happy Birthday DiznyDi!!

Hi all, we are doing well and 14 days until we go to WDW. Everyone have a great day and weekend.


----------



## stopher1

*Happy Birthday DiznyDi !!*


----------



## tea pot

OFF Topic
 I just came across this video interview with Art the Greeter from the Beach Club.   I know he had some fans here and I though I would share.
I wish they had done something like this with Ranger Stan.
Enjoy 


http://www.wdwradio.com/videos/?videoId=4OpTO7V2S-U


----------



## bgraham34

Hello fellow Groupies. I am in Florida currently and my wife and I were actually in the neighborhood of Vero Beach, so we stopped in to look at the resort. It looks really nice and we plan to stay there at some point. We actually ate dinner at shutters and enjoyed it. Only us would goto a Disney resort for dinner when not staying there.


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy Birthday,DisneyDI!

One more partial sleep for me and we're off to WDW.  I have to get up at 4 am tomorrow to get to the airport for our early flight but I don't care.  I upgraded us to Business Class on Airtran this morning when I checked us in so we are all set to go!  PORFQ, here we come!  I'm hoping the weather for the cruise is nice.  I'm seeing potential thunderstorms in the forecast.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday* Dizny Di!!!!!! 




Dizny Dad said:


> 6:30 at our local TexMex restaurant.  All are welcome!  The margaritas are great!



Sounds like a plan!  Have a great party!! 




tea pot said:


> OFF Topic
> I just came across this video interview with Art the Greeter from the Beach Club.   I know he had some fans here and I though I would share.
> I wish they had done something like this with Ranger Stan.
> Enjoy




You're right, that would have been great to do with Ranger Stan.    By the way, Lou Mongello does a great job with WDW Radio.  He has a bunch of excellent podcasts including one I saw last week searching for the best snack at DHS.  He loves popcorn, but the winner was something I'll have to look for.  



bgraham34 said:


> Hello fellow Groupies. I am in Florida currently and my wife and I were actually in the neighborhood of Vero Beach, so we stopped in to look at the resort. It looks really nice and we plan to stay there at some point. We actually ate dinner at shutters and enjoyed it. Only us would goto a Disney resort for dinner when not staying there.



You're right!  I've eaten at the Boardwalk and WL during business trips to Orlando.  It was so easy when valet parking was free!  Yes, we really can't get enough, can we?  Besides, I always enjoyed taking business colleagues who had no idea what WDW was like (thought it was just MK).  

I guess I better start packing.  Do you think the AKV savanna animals will freak out if I eat Animal Crackers on the balcony?


----------



## DaveH

Granny said:


> I guess I better start packing.  Do you think the AKV savanna animals will freak out if I eat Animal Crackers on the balcony?



You may have to fight them off.


----------



## MiaSRN62

bgraham34 said:


> Hello fellow Groupies. I am in Florida currently and my wife and I were actually in the neighborhood of Vero Beach, so we stopped in to look at the resort. It looks really nice and we plan to stay there at some point. We actually ate dinner at shutters and enjoyed it. Only us would goto a Disney resort for dinner when not staying there.



Oh no....you're in good company !  We do this as well.  Glad you liked Vero. We're checking in there in less than 2 weeks !  Shutters is a great place 


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Originally Posted by Granny
> I guess I better start packing. Do you think the AKV savanna animals will freak out if I eat Animal Crackers on the balcony?



I agree with Dave.  They might plot revenge against you Granny.  Be very very careful....and lock your balcony door at night 

Safe travels Inkmahm.............

Maria


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happy Birthday DiznyDi,
Happy Birthday to you;
To make your Birthday bright and gay,
I'll give a small moose to you!

Dancing mooses to you ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## eliza61

*Happy birthday Disney Di*

 *Hope it's magical*


----------



## Muushka

bgraham34 said:


> Hello fellow Groupies. I am in Florida currently and my wife and I were actually in the neighborhood of Vero Beach, so we stopped in to look at the resort. It looks really nice and we plan to stay there at some point. We actually ate dinner at shutters and enjoyed it. Only us would goto a Disney resort for dinner when not staying there.



I need to check out that resort one of these days.  

*All who are headed to WDW, Happy Trails!!!*



Dizny Dad said:


> 6:30 at our local TexMex restaurant.  All are welcome!  The margaritas are great!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNYDI!



*I'll bring the cake!!  Happy Birthday DisnyDi!!!!!!*


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> Dancing mooses to you ! ! ! ! ! !



I like your avatar, DDad!! 

Did somebody say "dancing mooses"????  





Party on!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow Groupies, I am truly blessed to have so many caring cyber-friends!
Many thanks for all the birthday wishes and cards. (Maria and Dory you never cease to amaze me with your bottomless supply of graphics!) 

It looks like alot of our Groupies are headed south in these next few days. Enjoy your travels and the World. I'll look forward to hearing all about it, and, it goes without saying that pictures are expected. 

Dizny Dad and I are right behind you.  We'll be arriving on the 13th.

Thanks again, everyone for the birthday wishes! Groupies are the best!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Ask DiznyDi if the Dancing Moose will be dancing in her new WL Room!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*DDad* I would love to see a picture of that moose!

Hope it is a wonderful day *DiznyDi* And I wish I could make it in person to the Tex Mex party.  It is one of my favorite kinds of food.







Safe travels to everyone leaving soon. As Muushka said:







*Granny* - LOL


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Inkmahm said:


> Happy Birthday,DisneyDI!
> 
> One more partial sleep for me and we're off to WDW.  I have to get up at 4 am tomorrow to get to the airport for our early flight but I don't care.  I upgraded us to BusinessDi Class on Airtran this morning when I checked us in so we are all set to go!  PORFQ, here we come!  I'm hoping the weather for the cruise is nice.  I'm seeing potential thunderstorms in the forecast.



Have a great trip!!!


Dizny Di have a great birthday!!!!!


----------



## twokats

As everyone else has said, Happy birthday to Dizny Di  
And a belated birthday to TeaPot and DisneyNutzy  

I wish I could say I have survived another tax season, but unfortunately, I have people still bringing them to me!!  I had one delivered to me at 9 pm last night!  This has been a record year for me, but I will persevere.  

To those of you that have been praying for my Mom, we started our second round of chemo this past week.  This one will be rough since she is so weak.  But she is a real trooper.  We are now actively planning (and praying) for the New Years Eve cruise this year.  She so wants to go since she had such a good time on our anniversary cruise last May.  Haven't booked it yet so Muushka can't put it on the list yet, but we hope to do it in a month or less!  

Hope all that are heading to WDW or are already there have a blast!


----------



## horselover

Happy weekend groupies!  

Twokats - continued prayers for your mom's treatment.  I hope all works out for booking your cruise.

My mom was just released from the rehab hospital on Thu.   She's staying at my sister's for a few days & then hopes to go home to her own house.  She's doing as well as can be expected for 2 wks. post hip replacement.  Still in a lot of pain, but she's getting around better each day.

Good news!  DH says Christmas at the Lodge in 2011!          I know it's far away, but it's something to look forward to.  

Have a good weekend everyone!  Safe travels to those heading down to the World soon!


----------



## Inkmahm

We're on our way- a very bumpy Airtran flight.  Weather in the center of the country must really be bad as we are at 41,000 feet and STILL feeling the bumps.

MiaSRN62 - may see you next week at the TOTW but not sure if we'll make it for midnight fireworks.  I'm usually asleep by then at WDW

Have a great trip down!

Only 110 miles from MCO... Yay!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

twokats said:


> As everyone else has said, Happy birthday to Dizny Di
> And a belated birthday to TeaPot and DisneyNutzy
> 
> I wish I could say I have survived another tax season, but unfortunately, I have people still bringing them to me!!  I had one delivered to me at 9 pm last night!  This has been a record year for me, but I will persevere.
> 
> To those of you that have been praying for my Mom, we started our second round of chemo this past week.  This one will be rough since she is so weak.  But she is a real trooper.  We are now actively planning (and praying) for the New Years Eve cruise this year.  She so wants to go since she had such a good time on our anniversary cruise last May.  Haven't booked it yet so Muushka can't put it on the list yet, but we hope to do it in a month or less!
> 
> Hope all that are heading to WDW or are already there have a blast!



Good to see you and wow I bet you are exhausted!  Glad to hear your mom is doing well and wanting to go on the cruise.  That is a great incentive to get better and something to look forward to!  



horselover said:


> Happy weekend groupies!
> 
> Twokats - continued prayers for your mom's treatment.  I hope all works out for booking your cruise.
> 
> My mom was just released from the rehab hospital on Thu.   She's staying at my sister's for a few days & then hopes to go home to her own house.  She's doing as well as can be expected for 2 wks. post hip replacement.  Still in a lot of pain, but she's getting around better each day.
> 
> Good news!  DH says Christmas at the Lodge in 2011!          I know it's far away, but it's something to look forward to.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone!  Safe travels to those heading down to the World soon!



Hope your mom continues to improve and the pain gets less each day. 

Yay for Christmas 2011 at the lodge!  What a fun time to get to stay there. 



Inkmahm said:


> We're on our way- a very bumpy Airtran flight.  Weather in the center of the country must really be bad as we are at 41,000 feet and STILL feeling the bumps.
> 
> MiaSRN62 - may see you next week at the TOTW but not sure if we'll make it for midnight fireworks.  I'm usually asleep by then at WDW
> 
> Have a great trip down!
> 
> Only 110 miles from MCO... Yay!



Have a great time!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> To those of you that have been praying for my Mom, we started our second round of chemo this past week.  This one will be rough since she is so weak.  But she is a real trooper.  We are now actively planning (and praying) for the New Years Eve cruise this year.  She so wants to go since she had such a good time on our anniversary cruise last May.  Haven't booked it yet so Muushka can't put it on the list yet, but we hope to do it in a month or less!





horselover said:


> My mom was just released from the rehab hospital on Thu.   She's staying at my sister's for a few days & then hopes to go home to her own house.  She's doing as well as can be expected for 2 wks. post hip replacement.  Still in a lot of pain, but she's getting around better each day.
> 
> Good news!  DH says Christmas at the Lodge in 2011!          I know it's far away, but it's something to look forward to.



I wish the best for both of your moms!!!  



Kathy, Granny and Bgraham - HAVE A GREAT TIME ON YOUR TRIPS!!!!



Hey Muushka - I just noticed that you still have us at the Lodge in June.  We will actually be at BWV now.


----------



## eliza61

The old guy was a rough neck (on a oil rig) for 10 years when we first married.  Now he works in an oil refinery on the East coast and is stuck in a safety shut down for 3 days.  Which pretty much means hanging out on crude oil barges.  
These are the days when I wish he was a used car salesmen.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*twokats*.....continued prayers and hopes for your mom and that you can all book that cruise.  

*eliza*....big hugs to you as well.  Having your husband on safety lockdown has got to be so hard.  Hang in there 

*Inkmahm*....safe trip to you as well.....hope to bump into you at BLT 


Maria


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I wish the best for both of your moms!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy, Granny and Bgraham - HAVE A GREAT TIME ON YOUR TRIPS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Muushka - I just noticed that you still have us at the Lodge in June.  We will actually be at BWV now.



oops. Fixed! 
Oh man, I had to edit a bunch out of your trip!  The *green color* and the word beloved.



eliza61 said:


> The old guy was a rough neck (on a oil rig) for 10 years when we first married.  Now he works in an oil refinery on the East coast and is stuck in a safety shut down for 3 days.  Which pretty much means hanging out on crude oil barges.
> These are the days when I wish he was a used car salesmen.


Poor guy.

Prayers for the Groupies Moms out there.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> The old guy was a rough neck (on a oil rig) for 10 years when we first married.  Now he works in an oil refinery on the East coast and is stuck in a safety shut down for 3 days.  Which pretty much means hanging out on crude oil barges.
> These are the days when I wish he was a used car salesmen.


Yikes.  That does not sound like fun.  Hope everything works out okay.  



Muushka said:


> oops. Fixed!
> Oh man, I had to edit a bunch out of your trip!  The *green color* and the word beloved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be worse though.  At least I'm staying at another resort that I love.  Thanks Muushka.
Click to expand...


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

eliza61 said:


> The old guy was a rough neck (on a oil rig) for 10 years when we first married.  Now he works in an oil refinery on the East coast and is stuck in a safety shut down for 3 days.  Which pretty much means hanging out on crude oil barges.
> These are the days when I wish he was a used car salesmen.


----------



## eliza61

_From 1973 to 1992, guest visiting Main Street USA could follow Walt Disney from his boyhood through the creation of Walt disney World, and watch rare film footage narrated by Walt himself, at the Walt Diseny Story.  This free, 23 minute film debuted in April 1973 in a building constructed specifically for the attraction.  It was dedicated on May 6, 1971 and was sponsered by the Gulf oil Corporation._

Don't remember this one.


----------



## DaveH

eliza61 said:


> _From 1973 to 1992, guest visiting Main Street USA could follow Walt Disney from his boyhood through the creation of Walt disney World, and watch rare film footage narrated by Walt himself, at the Walt Diseny Story.  This free, 23 minute film debuted in April 1973 in a building constructed specifically for the attraction.  It was dedicated on May 6, 1971 and was sponsered by the Gulf oil Corporation._
> 
> Don't remember this one.



I enjoyed this show. The pre show area had an amazing mural there. I believe it is still there.


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> _From 1973 to 1992, guest visiting Main Street USA could follow Walt Disney from his boyhood through the creation of Walt disney World, and watch rare film footage narrated by Walt himself, at the Walt Diseny Story.  This free, 23 minute film debuted in April 1973 in a building constructed specifically for the attraction.  It was dedicated on May 6, 1971 and was sponsered by the Gulf oil Corporation._
> 
> Don't remember this one.




??? Is it* Exhibition Hall *next to Tony's ?? I remember seeing a film way in the back of the building yrs ago but it could also be the small movie theater on the right about 1/2 way down on Main street I think they are selling prints there now.

*Eliza* Hope hubby is OK,  hang in there and thanks for all you do for us groupies 


*horselover and twokats *prayers for your mom's and both of you and prayers for strength and healing 

Wishes for travel safety for everyone heading down to The World 
*Time to Start Packing!*
3 days till we fly down to St Pete and 6 days till we check into the BCV  (oops !!!not the BCV but the BWV)


----------



## MiaSRN62

LOVE your "bear hug" Dory 


Maria


----------



## kapeman

So where are all the pictures?


----------



## tea pot

kapeman said:


> So where are all the pictures?




http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1717127


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

MiaSRN62 said:


> LOVE your "bear hug" Dory
> 
> 
> Maria



Thanks  

I love the moose you posted with the presents on his antlers on one of the recent birthdays.  I kept meaning to post that and your post reminded me again!

You always have the cutest moose graphics. 

Eliza - thanks for the trivia as always and I didn't ever get to WDW during those years so sounds like I missed out.  I did read they are changing that theater in Exposition Hall to a meet and greet.  (Not sure if that is where it was but I thought that made sense).

18 more sleeps for me until we start our drive to Treehouse Villas!


----------



## blossomz

Thinkin of you Eliza...and the old one!!


----------



## kapeman

tea pot said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1717127



Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Teapot

We are gonna be at BWV ourselves in a few days. Hope to catch up with yall!


----------



## jimmytammy

Getting ready for hopefully a last drive to finish our job at Wrightsville Beach.  This commuting is for the birds


----------



## eliza61

To get your morning going with happy thoughts.  If you saw these sights where would you be?
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning Groupies

 OK eliza

1 Test Track / Epcot
2 Dinosaur /AK
3 Tom Sawyer's Island looking from the Riverboat /MK
4 England at /Epcot

Jimmy 
We would love to catch up!


----------



## DaveH

Good morning

Eliza #1 is Air Tran airline seating on the exit row.


----------



## twinklebug

eliza61 said:


> To get your morning going with happy thoughts.  If you saw these sights where would you be?



In heaven.


----------



## DiznyDi

*JT* and *Tea Pot*: Oh boy, a mini-meet! Hope you can meet up! 

*Twinklebug* echoes my sentiments exactly; I'd be in heaven if I were looking at those things now! Though *DaveH* yours was hysterical! 

I've been thinking about you *Eliza*, hope all is well. Thanks for the trivia today.

Safe travels, Groupies! Enjoy your trips!


----------



## eliza61

DaveH said:


> Good morning
> 
> Eliza #1 is Air Tran airline seating on the exit row.



LOL, for which you paid an extra $25 bucks for the legroom.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DaveH said:


> Good morning
> 
> Eliza #1 is Air Tran airline seating on the exit row.



LOL...too funny Dave !!!!!

Maria


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

eliza61 said:


> LOL, for which you paid an extra $25 bucks for the legroom.



 to you and Dave H

With that in mind....this is a little long but I thought it was funny.

Attendant: "Welcome aboard, sir. May I see your ticket?"

Passenger: "Sure."

Attendant: "You're in seat 12B. That will be $5, please!"

Passenger: "What for?"

Attendant: "For telling you where to sit."

Passenger: "But I already knew where to sit."

Attendant: "Nevertheless, we are now charging a seat locator fee of $5. It's the airline's new policy."

Passenger: "That's the craziest thing I ever heard. I won't pay it."

Attendant: "Sir, do you want a seat on this flight, or not?"

Passenger: "Yes, yes. All right, I'll pay. But the airline is going to hear about this."

Attendant: "Thank you. My goodness, your carry-on bag looks heavy. Would you like me to stow it in the overhead compartment for you?"

Passenger: "That would be swell, thanks."

Attendant: "No problem. Up we go, and done! That will be $10, please."

Passenger: "What?"

Attendant: "The airline now charges a $10 carry-on assistance fee."

Passenger: "This is extortion. I won't stand for it."

Attendant: "Actually, you're right, you can't stand. You need to sit, and fasten your seat belt. We're about to push back from the gate. But, first I need that $10."

Passenger: "No way!"

Attendant: "Sir, if you don't comply, I will be forced to call the air marshal. And you really don't want me to do that."

Passenger: "Why not? Is he going to shoot me?"

Attendant: "No, but there's a $50 air-marshal hailing fee."

Passenger: "Oh, all right, here, take the $10. I can't believe this."

Attendant: "Thank you for your cooperation, sir. Is there anything else I can do for you?"

Passenger: "Yes. It's stuffy in here, and my overhead fan doesn't seem to work. Can you fix it?"

Attendant: "Your overhead fan is not broken, sir. Just insert two quarters into the overhead coin slot for the first five minutes."

Passenger: "The airline is charging me for cabin air?"

Attendant: "Of course not, sir. Stagnant cabin air is provided free of charge. It's the circulating air that costs 50 cents."

Passenger: "I don't have any quarters. Can you make change for a dollar?"

Attendant: "Certainly, sir! Here you go!"

Passenger: "But you've given me only three quarters for my dollar."

Attendant: "Yes, there's a change making fee of 25 cents."

Passenger: "For cryin' out loud. All I have left is a lousy quarter? What the heck can I do with this?"

Attendant: "Hang onto it. You'll need it later for the lavatory."


----------



## MiaSRN62

twinklebug said:


> In heaven.





Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Love it Dory !!! 


I'm heading to FL today !  Driving there and back.  First destination is FSU in Tallahassee to move dd out of school for the summer.   Then....driving to WDW to check into BLT on Sat !!!  Will end our trip at Vero Beach.  Should be back in PA by May 7.  I'll have my laptop with me so will try and check in with you all 


Maria


----------



## horselover

Too funny Dory!


----------



## Muushka

Happy Trails Maria!

 Dory.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

MiaSRN62 said:


> Love it Dory !!!
> 
> 
> I'm heading to FL today !  Driving there and back.  First destination is FSU in Tallahassee to move dd out of school for the summer.   Then....driving to WDW to check into BLT on Sat !!!  Will end our trip at Vero Beach.  Should be back in PA by May 7.  I'll have my laptop with me so will try and check in with you all
> 
> 
> Maria



Wow hard to believe it is that time already to move out for the semester.  Hope you have a safe trip and all goes well with the move.  Enjoy BLT and VB!

Everyone traveling soon--are you packed?


----------



## DaveH

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm heading to FL today !  Driving there and back.  First destination is FSU in Tallahassee to move dd out of school for the summer.   Then....driving to WDW to check into BLT on Sat !!!  Will end our trip at Vero Beach.  Should be back in PA by May 7.  I'll have my laptop with me so will try and check in with you all
> 
> 
> Maria



Have a safe trip. Enjoy your time together.

Good morning all.


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm heading to FL today !  Driving there and back.  First destination is FSU in Tallahassee to move dd out of school for the summer.   Then....driving to WDW to check into BLT on Sat !!!  Will end our trip at Vero Beach.  Should be back in PA by May 7.  I'll have my laptop with me so will try and check in with you all
> 
> 
> Maria



Be safe girlfriend, have a wonderful time.   I think we're going to have to swap kids one year. you get to go to Tallahassee and I have to go to Huntington WV  for Rizzo.


----------



## tea pot

*Dory *  Too Funny  

*Maria*  Have a Happy and Safe trip   
We love Vero Beach.... need to go back sometime


----------



## DVCGeek

DiznyDi - happy belated BD!  Sorry I just don't have the time to keep up with DISboards lately. Maybe SOMEDAY I will!  If I could only hit the lotto and retire WAY young...


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the well-wishes everyone 

And eliza.....safe drive to WV to get Rizzo !  Not sure about the swapping kids thing------love FL too much !!!!  Anything cool to see around Rizzo's school ?  There's alot of mountains, right ?  They must be pretty ?  

Well....gotta finish packing and hit the road 

See ya Groupies !

Maria


----------



## Dizny Dad

DVCGeek said:


> . . . . .   If I could only hit the lotto and retire WAY young...



WAY NOW would be OK also - I missed the WAY young.

So, when we all retire (WAY young or WAY something), what VWL retirement position do you want?  I plan on trimming the Bushes to make room for more overnight spots.  And I will surely visit the Pin Trading Cart to see how DiznyDi is doing.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> WAY NOW would be OK also - I missed the WAY young.
> 
> So, when we all retire (WAY young or WAY something), what VWL retirement position do you want?  I plan on trimming the Bushes to make room for more overnight spots.  And I will surely visit the Pin Trading Cart to see how DiznyDi is doing.



You know, now that I think about it, I do remember seeing you folks over by the pin trading cart at WL

Our van is pulling out at 8am today on the way to WDW!!!!!  We got lucky, though it is because work is a bit slow, but it allows us an extra day to travel.  We should pull into All Star Sports about 5:30-6pm.  Stay there til Sun then over to BWV.  Besides I didnt want Granny to see me in my old worn out state, which seems more common for me these days

And pics will follow, I promise (As soon as Tammy can help me upload them)


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> You know, now that I think about it, I do remember seeing you folks over by the pin trading cart at WL
> 
> Our van is pulling out at 8am today on the way to WDW!!!!!  We got lucky, though it is because work is a bit slow, but it allows us an extra day to travel.  We should pull into All Star Sports about 5:30-6pm.  Stay there til Sun then over to BWV.  Besides I didnt want Granny to see me in my old worn out state, which seems more common for me these days
> 
> And pics will follow, I promise (As soon as Tammy can help me upload them)



Have a safe and enjoyable trip!

And Maria too!


----------



## DaveH

jimmytammy said:


> You know, now that I think about it, I do remember seeing you folks over by the pin trading cart at WL
> 
> Our van is pulling out at 8am today on the way to WDW!!!!!  We got lucky, though it is because work is a bit slow, but it allows us an extra day to travel.  We should pull into All Star Sports about 5:30-6pm.  Stay there til Sun then over to BWV.  Besides I didnt want Granny to see me in my old worn out state, which seems more common for me these days
> 
> And pics will follow, I promise (As soon as Tammy can help me upload them)



Have a safe and fun trip.


----------



## DaveH

Tomorrow heading to a hand bell festival for DW. I understand there will be about 40 hand bell choirs. The concert should be great.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Morning Groupies,

Very belated Happy Birthday Dizny Di. Sorry I have been off the boards for a few weeks.

Eliza - I hope everything worked out for the old guy.

Great trip wishes  - Maria, Granny, JT & Teapot and any other groupise I may have missed heading to our favorite place. 

Speaking of our favorite place Muushka can you put us down on the trip list for November 10 - 15 in GREEN


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy / Granny - HAVE A GREAT TIME!  Sorry we will miss you.  DiznyDi is about to enter into the "single digit dance" mode.  Sorry we'll miss y'all!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DVCGeek said:


> DiznyDi - happy belated BD!  Sorry I just don't have the time to keep up with DISboards lately. Maybe SOMEDAY I will!  If I could only hit the lotto and retire WAY young...



Work does get in the way of the DIS doesn't it?  Or is it the other way around? 



Dizny Dad said:


> WAY NOW would be OK also - I missed the WAY young.
> 
> So, when we all retire (WAY young or WAY something), what VWL retirement position do you want?  I plan on trimming the Bushes to make room for more overnight spots.  And I will surely visit the Pin Trading Cart to see how DiznyDi is doing.



hmmm I will have to think on that one.  I think I might like to work with the gardening crew.  But let's not schedule too many hours a day because if we're retired we want to have enough play time. 

Need to be sure we have enough time to relax. 








jimmytammy said:


> You know, now that I think about it, I do remember seeing you folks over by the pin trading cart at WL
> 
> Our van is pulling out at 8am today on the way to WDW!!!!!  We got lucky, though it is because work is a bit slow, but it allows us an extra day to travel.  We should pull into All Star Sports about 5:30-6pm.  Stay there til Sun then over to BWV.  Besides I didnt want Granny to see me in my old worn out state, which seems more common for me these days
> 
> And pics will follow, I promise (As soon as Tammy can help me upload them)



Yay!   Have a safe and wonderful trip to all the JT clan.  Will look forward to the pics. 



DaveH said:


> Tomorrow heading to a hand bell festival for DW. I understand there will be about 40 hand bell choirs. The concert should be great.



Oh how fun!  I haven't heard one in years.  I played in a handbell choir in the 90s and it was so much fun!  Enjoy! 



DisneyNutzy said:


> Morning Groupies,
> 
> Very belated Happy Birthday Dizny Di. Sorry I have been off the boards for a few weeks.
> 
> Eliza - I hope everything worked out for the old guy.
> 
> Great trip wishes  - Maria, Granny, JT & Teapot and any other groupise I may have missed heading to our favorite place.
> 
> Speaking of our favorite place Muushka can you put us down on the trip list for November 10 - 15 in GREEN



Good to see you!  And always happy to see another trip in the works!


----------



## tea pot

DaveH said:


> Tomorrow heading to a hand bell festival for DW. I understand there will be about 40 hand bell choirs. The concert should be great.



*Hey Dave* Where are you performing?   We would Love to attend a hand bell concert.  We have a choir at our church..... just beautiful!

Well, all packed just finishing up a few last minute things.
We leave tomorrow for the airport at 5:30 AM  checking in on Monday BWV.
Hope to meet up with JimmyTammy.

TR and Pictures when I return.
take care Groupies


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy Thursday Evening!
Safe travels, JT, tea pot, Granny, Maria, DaveH and any other cyber-friends headed to the World. Enjoy the Flower Festival and have a restful break from the stresses of everyday life! 

Many thanks for the belated birthday wishes DVCGeek and DisneyNutzy. I did - and am still enjoying my birthday.  DDad's birthday is next week.... and yes, he married an older woman....but only by 2 weeks.  We celebrate my birthday for a week, then celebrate his for a week.

DaveH - enjoy your handbell festival! I've played handbells with various choirs over these past 40 years.  I currently play with our church.  If there are any other Groupie handbell enthusiasts out there - if you ever have the opportunity to hear the Raleigh Ringers from North Carolina, please don't hesitate to go! You will never experience a performance like the one that they give. You will see precision handbell ringing at their finest.  This very professional group is composed of all unpaid volunteers!  They have real jobs in real life and play handbells for the sheer joy of doing so.

Dory - loved your dialogue about the airplane!   Too funny!


----------



## blossomz

Bon Voyage to all of our groupie friends headed to the world.  Think of us..we wish we were there too!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Got my ME packet today!!!!!!


----------



## DaveH

Tea Pot I haven't rung for a few years now. Work got in the way. The festival is in Hampton, VA. It is around a 4 hour drive for us. DW rings for our church. Most bell choirs are church choirs. The cost is too high.

Dizny Di. WE have seen the Raleigh Ringers , they are great. As an  old bass bell ringer I loved the lowest octave bells.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

tea pot said:


> *Hey Dave* Where are you performing?   We would Love to attend a hand bell concert.  We have a choir at our church..... just beautiful!
> 
> Well, all packed just finishing up a few last minute things.
> We leave tomorrow for the airport at 5:30 AM  checking in on Monday BWV.
> Hope to meet up with JimmyTammy.
> 
> TR and Pictures when I return.
> take care Groupies


 Have a great trip


----------



## Inkmahm

No time at the moment to  catch up on the thread since last weekend but I wanted to post that we had a great cruise and we checked in to BLT yesterday.  Our room was ready at 9 am!  We're in a LV studio and it is very nice. I like this view as much as the MK view we had last December for a night.  We actually have a great view of the lake and if we stand onour balcony, we also have a view of the MK castle, etc.  We were in the MK for the fireworks last night but tonight, for grad night, I thinkwe may just stay in our room to watch instead of head to the TOTW lounge at midnight.  

Off to Epcot this morning... chance of thunderstorms today and no rain thenext two days but highs above 90.  That's too hot for me and why we normally avoide WDW in May...

Later gators!

p.s.  We're in 7806


----------



## bgraham34

Hi all, I am back. I had a great trip. So no trip reports I left my laptop charger at home.
First off I wanted to say the MK is looking great, tons of work being done so lots of things getting rehabbed on Main Street.

Funny thing while sitting by the Villas pool. 2 Disney folks came up to me and asked if my wife and I were members. They then asked what if any changes to the Villas would we like to see. I told them I think it would be great if the Villas pool was just for those folks staying at the Villas. I also said to make the music louder around the pool area. My wife also mentioned there should be 2 hooks in the studio bathrooms to hang towels on the door.


----------



## Happydinks

Happy Friday Everyone!

Catching up since the 16th of all the goings on!

*Eliza*- hope the "old guy" is home safe and sound - and no worse for the wear.  From one "oil widow" to another - I felt your pain when you wrote it.  The industry is rough on the family!

*twokats* - hope your Mom is holding up. And you too!  After just finishing my "freshman year" in a CPA office and tax season- yikes!  I am just now starting to feel "right" again.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* - to all the Groupies who have celebrated in the last two weeks!  Sorry to have missed them all.....

Everyone's pics of the lodge, cupcakes, topiaries are making us so "home sick"!  December can't come soon enough.  Can you believe - we booked rooms for family to come with us - and everyone has bailed out!  FREE LODGING - NO TAKERS!!  We were going to lose points for this UY - so instead - we increased our stay by one day in December - and have booked 3 nights at the Grove Park Inn, in Asheville, NC for our anniversary.  We must say - it was a very efficient process to be able to use the points there.  We've never been - and so we are looking forward to the trip.  We are looking at an Adventures by Disney in Italy for next year - which would mean no trip to the lodge until at least 2012 - I'm having withdrawals already!

*Eliza, Maria* - hope you both have safe trips retrieving the kids!

Hope everyone heading for "the Mouse" has great weather and safe trips!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Got my ME packet today!!!!!!





And good to see you survived tax season Happydinks! Italy sounds wonderful!

Inkmahm and bgraham34 glad to see you checking in and that things are good!


----------



## wildernessDad

Feel free to kick me in the tail feathers for not booking our usual May vacation.  Thank you very much for your cooperation.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Feel free to kick me in the tail feathers for not booking our usual May vacation.  Thank you very much for your cooperation.



Nope, not me!

*bgraham34*, welcome back!  
You should have mentioned that they could consider changing the fabric on that couch!
By the way, have you considered grabbing a Groupie Moosie for your very own?  
I'll bet he will look great on you!

*HD*, that will be a very special anniversary at Grove Park.  We want to stay there one of these days.

Happy trails to all who are there and going there!


----------



## horselover

I must admit that the green-eyed monster is starting to get the  better of me.  I'm seriously jealous of all those at WDW or heading down soon.  I keep thinking back to last year at this time.  DH & I were about to head down for our anniversary trip.  Oh what a great trip that was!  It was our 1st official groupie meet!  We had the honor & privilege of meeting JimmyTammy & children & DiznyDi & DiznyDad.  DiznyDad was kind enough to bestow upon DH the honorary screen name of AnniversaryGuy.  Thanks Rich!        He's still yet to post here, but I'm always hopeful.

My best wishes for magical trips to all those fortunate enough to be enjoying them (or soon will - Sorry Wilderness Dad!) even though I'm green with jealousy!    Only 159 days left until I'm at the World again.       I wonder how many days it is until our trip in Dec. 2011?  

Have a good weekend groupies.


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Horselover* - Maybe AnniversaryGuy just needs everyone to encourage him to sit down and type out a small little story he can share about being in The World with his DW Horselover!

Come on AnniversaryGuy!

AnniversaryGuy, AnniversaryGuy, AnniversaryGuy, AnniversaryGuy, AnniversaryGuy, AnniversaryGuy, AnniversaryGuy, AnniversaryGuy, 

Come on - can't you feel the love?


----------



## Muushka

*Come on AnniversaryGuy!

AnniversaryGuy, AnniversaryGuy, AnniversaryGuy, AnniversaryGuy, AnniversaryGuy, AnniversaryGuy, AnniversaryGuy, AnniversaryGuy*

*I feel the love!!!*


----------



## Inkmahm

We had NO rain at all today!  It was beautiful.  A bit hot for my taste but probably not as bad as tomorrow will be when it is over 90.  I don't know how the people do it who come in summer to Florida.

We had a great day at Epcot and when to the Lodge for dinner.  I ordered my normal salmon and was disappointed to see they have changed the dish to an entirely different sauce and veggies.  It was okay, but no where near as good as the halibut I had at California Grill last night.  I won't order salmon again at Artist Point until they change the recipe again.

We had time to explore the Lodge before dinner as the bus from Epcot was really quick.  I finally went to the second floor to find the library table and the sitting area by the fireplace.  Also to the back of the lodge (it is actually the 4th floor but seems like the 2nd floor to me) to see all the benches outside- maybe to see the electric light parade at night?  
Got a new eye glass case in the store that hangs on your belt.  It's the only place in Disney we've seen it so far.

We took the boat back to the Contemporary and the bugs were horrible! They were getting us on the water but were even worse on the pier.  Bleech!  We intended to use the BLT hot tub but when we got down there, it was full of the same bugs.  Yuck Yuck Yuck.  Instead I am catching up on email and in a few minutes we will go to the TOTW lounge to try their flatbread and order drinks.  I want to support it so that it stays DVC!  We could stay in our room and see the fireworks at midnight but since we're up and still dressed, we're going to the lounge tonight. 

 So, are there bugs like this at this time of year normally? We never come in April/May so I have not seen them before.  They look kind of like mosquitos.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hey Inkmahm....we're just back from dinner at Chef Mickey's.  We're room 7926 (one bedroom on the 9th floor MK view).  Gonna head up to TOTW lounge too, but TWO CM's working here told me there are "no fireworks" tonight....and one other told me there are at "11 pm".  HOW CAN CM's WORK HERE AND NOT KNOW IF THERE ARE FIREWORKS ???  Just don't get it.  So I guess I'll pop up there for a drink and find out 


To all the Groupies here or on their way here....HAVE FUN !!!!  LOVE THE 90 degrees !!!!  But figures, as soon as I leave for FL, PA also has 90 degrees !!!!
Maria


----------



## Inkmahm

We're packed and ready to go in the morning so we're heading up to TOWT too.  The guys at the bar know all about the fireworks as we were up there last night for them.  There is no music with them but they are still very nice to watch from INSIDE where the bugs can't get to you.

I'm wearing a white tshirt with disney collage on the front and jean shorts with tennsi shoes.  My husband is wearing tan pants and a Disney Hawaii style shirt.  He has grey hair, i'm dishwater blonde.  We probably won't stay for the fireworks tonight but we are going up for a drink to support the TOTW with our $.  If you see us, say hello!  I'll try to watch for you, too.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I'm wearing a white tshirt with disney collage on the front and jean shorts with tennsi shoes. My husband is wearing tan pants and a Disney Hawaii style shirt. He has grey hair, i'm dishwater blonde. We probably won't stay for the fireworks tonight but we are going up for a drink to support the TOTW with our $. If you see us, say hello! I'll try to watch for you, too.



Hi...we ran over to the Contemp to refill our mugs and pick up some breakfast items.....should be heading up to the TOTW around 11:30 pm.  Husband is taking a power nap on couch right now.....I'm in dark jeans and a dark top.....shoulder length light brown hair and green flip flops.  Hubby has a tan shirt on and black shorts.  If you're still there, I'll be sure to say hi. 

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Glad we got to meet Inkmahm.  Hope you and your husband have a nice last day in WDW tomorrow and a safe trip home  

Maria


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks, Maria.  It was nice meeting you, too!   Should be 94 today.    We are taking out time checking out this morning before heading over to AK for the day.  I'm normally a rope drop person but today we are being lazy.

Have a great time at MK today and at Vero!


----------



## cheer4bison

MiaSRN62 said:


> Glad we got to meet Inkmahm.  Hope you and your husband have a nice last day in WDW tomorrow and a safe trip home
> 
> Maria



Yeah!  A successful groupie meet!  Glad Maria and Inkmahm were able to connect last evening. 

I can't tell you how happy I am that there are Groupies in the World right now.  I love the trip reports.  Things are getting crazy at work  since AP testing is about to begin.  Nothing serves as a better respite from the chaos than trip reports from a bunch of groupies.   Bring 'em on, folks, and don't forget the pictures.  Much appreciated! 

Muushka, would you be so kind as to add us to the future trip line-up? We are booked March 9 for one night at VWL before our three-day cruise on the Dream . Then we are back at VWL March 13-18.  I'm so happy that my parents are planning to go with us.  Dad just had a bypass, double valve replacement, and ablation to correct atrial fibrillation three weeks ago.  I drove home to see him last weekend and he looks better than he has looked in years.  I'm so grateful, and can't wait to make more memories with DS10, DH, and the Dparents next spring.


----------



## Muushka

Tomorrow is another big day in Groupie-dom.........
*
 Happy Birthday to Loribell !!!!!!  
We hope it is a fun one !!!*

Stay tuned for awesome graphics!!!  From others of course!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Gotcha Cheer4bison!  Sounds like a Dreamy plan.

I'm glad your dad is doing well!


----------



## jimmytammy

Finally got internet service, Sports is just too expensive to pay for service so we did without.  No problem knowing that BWV would provide for free.  

We are at BWV in room 2129.  It is very near the end of the hall, facing the canal/parking area.  It is very quiet and we were hoping for something like that.  The tennis cts. are very near though we cant see them from our room.  I think we all immediately fell in love with the resort and it runs a close 2nd to our home.  Not to worry, VWL is #1 in our hearts!

We just got back from Kona Cafe for a late lunch, very yummy.  Heading over to Epcot a little later to catch the fellow from the rock band Boston.  Though its not the original, still cool to see some music played from my days.  Saw Boston in 86 and they were great so hoping this guy will at least sound similar.

We got to meet Granny and Mrs. Granny(I told her I would refer to her that way on here, she was very kind and laughed about it).  AnnieT from the DIS and her DH met up with us and were equally excited to meet Granny.  And Granny like so many groupies I have met, is a very nice and honest to himself kind of guy. If you ever have the opportunity to meet him, your lives will be all the more rich because of it. I have always felt blessed to have met so many nice folks from the groupies, and adding him to this list just makes it all the more exciting for me!  I look forward to meeting many more in the future as well as seeing those I have met in the past.

I promise I will upload pics soon.  Maybe I can get a few shots tonight at the concert and get those and our meet up by tomorrow.  We now have a Mac so this thing flies compared to our old laptop.

And thanks to all the well wishers for a safe and fun trip.  I can say the drive is beginning to take its toll on me. Should thst be happening to me at age 45? Doing a park on Fri was out of the question.  We did do AK yesterday then drove up to Orlando and met with Tammys friend. So doing a lot of different stuff.  Hoping to get up with teapot and Ranger Stan before we leave.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

cheer4bison said:


> Muushka, would you be so kind as to add us to the future trip line-up? We are booked March 9 for one night at VWL before our three-day cruise on the Dream . Then we are back at VWL March 13-18.  I'm so happy that my parents are planning to go with us.  Dad just had a bypass, double valve replacement, and ablation to correct atrial fibrillation three weeks ago.  I drove home to see him last weekend and he looks better than he has looked in years.  I'm so grateful, and can't wait to make more memories with DS10, DH, and the Dparents next spring.



So glad your dad is doing well!!!


Glad to hear that all our groupies are having fun on their trips.  Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## Muushka

Good to hear from you JT!  You are so lucky.  You got to see Granny, Mrs Granny, Annie T (I never met her but would love to one of these days) and Boston!!  One of my all time favorite bands.  Sounds wonderful.  Enjoy the rest of your stay!


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies!  

Well, after a week at WDW we got home around midnight last night as we had a late flight out of Orlando and connected thru Atlanta.

The highlight of our trip was definitely meeting up with Jimmy, Tammy (and their great young adult daughter and son!) as well as the surprise addition of AnnieT and her DW.  We met at....of course....the Iron Spike room at VWL which we all were able to find despite Disney having it currently mislabeled.  

Our visit was a lot of fun, and everyone there is about as lovely a person as you would ever hope to meet.  I appreciate Jimmy's kind words above very much, and there were certainly no awkward pauses or strangeness as the conversations were going fast and furious!     My DW doesn't look at the DIS Boards and she was impressed with the quality of people I have managed to "meet" over the internet when she sees them in person. 

I told her that having a fondness for WL/VWL was a pretty good character filter from the crazies out there on the internet.  

We really enjoyed our stay at Kidani Village...it is a beautiful resort and we loved the 1BR layout there with the extra full bathroom and spacious living room area.  It came in handy as I was laid out for a couple of days on the pull out couch with some sort of nasty stomach bug that really put me down for the count.  

However, I did recover and enjoyed our stay quite a bit.  The animals were great and we like the pool at Kidani as much as any pool we've seen.  However, like the AKL pool, we thought it was much too small once they get into the summer season.  It was semi-crowded even during our late April trip!  

Also, the lack of counter service is really a head-scratcher.    They lost a fair amount of sales from us just because it was so inconvenient to get a snack or quick sandwich.  

But those small issues were really not all that major.  The staff, theming, resort amenities and rooms were super and quite enjoyable.  We'd recommend anyone give it a try at least once.  

Having said that, we did comment a few times that as great as AKV is, it just isn't WL/VWL.  To underline that, we ended up visiting WL three different days in our 7 day stay at WDW.  

I know that everyone wants pictures, but I won't be able to get to them tonight.  And I literally have a "to do" list more than a full legal pad long that I have to get to this week.  Hopefully we'll be able to get some pictures posted in a few days.

Thanks for putting up with the extra long post.  

*Loribell.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*

Best wishes to all Groupies for a great week!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks JT for including us in your travel plans. Sounds like you are having a wonderful time meeting new Groupies while enjoying the World and all it has to offer. I hope you're able to meet up with tea pot and Ranger Stan.

Welcome back Granny!  So sorry to hear you had ill health while away. Vacations are too short to have to spend time on the couch. Thanks though for your observations of Kidani - we'll be there next week.

Safe travels Inkmahm as you head for home.

Happy (early) Birthday Loribell!  Tomorrow's your big day. Enjoy!


----------



## disneyj914

Inkmahm said:


> I ordered my normal salmon and was disappointed to see they have changed the dish to an entirely different sauce and veggies.  It was okay, but no where near as good as the halibut I had at California Grill last night.  I won't order salmon again at Artist Point until they change the recipe again.



Sounds like you're having a great time!!! I'll be down there next week and was planning on getting the salmon....how is it being prepared now?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . . . . Having said that, we did comment a few times that as great as AKV is, it just isn't WL/VWL.  To underline that, we ended up visiting WL three different days in our 7 day stay at WDW.  . . . . . . . .



We are staying at AKV next week: I just wanted to try it out.  I had to spell out my plan for DiznyDi yesterday on how I plan to have her at VWL for breakfast before 10:30 Am in the mornings: VWL Yogurt is like no other don't you know!

With the disney transportation as it is, and with what I like to do in the mornings when in The World, I figure I will need to head to the Hot Tub at 5:30 AM to be sure I can get it all in and we make it before they put away the Yogurt! (We arrived at 10:45 AM once.  It took a whole bunch of pins from the Pin Cart to get DiznyDi back into happy.)


----------



## Muushka

*Happy ​**Birthday​**Loribell!!​*
Have a special day today.  Whatcha going to do?  What time shall we meet for lunch and where???

Welcome back Granny.  Great report.  Sorry you were not feeling up to snuff the entire time.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Heading over to Epcot a little later to catch the fellow from the rock band Boston.  Though its not the original, still cool to see some music played from my days.  Saw Boston in 86 and they were great so hoping this guy will at least sound similar.



Hi Jimmy.  I saw Boston in 86 too!  They were great.  Of course the hometown boys had to do many shows here to keep up with the demand.  I think they sold out at least 9 shows here.  It may have even been 11 shows but that was a long time ago & my memory is not that good!            Enjoy the rest of your trip.



Dizny Dad said:


> We are staying at AKV next week: I just wanted to try it out.  I had to spell out my plan for DiznyDi yesterday on how I plan to have her at VWL for breakfast before 10:30 Am in the mornings: *VWL Yogurt is like no other don't you know!*
> 
> With the disney transportation as it is, and with what I like to do in the mornings when in The World, I figure I will need to head to the Hot Tub at 5:30 AM to be sure I can get it all in and we make it before they put away the Yogurt! (We arrived at 10:45 AM once.  It took a whole bunch of pins from the Pin Cart to get DiznyDi back into happy.)



Mmmmmm yogurt parfaits from the Roarin' Fork.  You wouldn't think yogurt with fruit would be that filling & tasty but it really is.  I can never finish mine.  Enjoy DiznyDi!  DiznyDad you are the epitome of a good husband!  

Welcome back Granny!


----------



## Granny

Just poppin' in quickly this morning to say hi.



DiznyDi said:


> Welcome back Granny!  So sorry to hear you had ill health while away. Vacations are too short to have to spend time on the couch. Thanks though for your observations of Kidani - we'll be there next week.


Di...thanks for your comments.  See my response to your spouse below on AKV.  As for my illness, it really did lay me out for two full days.  But that's another great part of DVC that we didn't feel "cheated" on the trip since we know we'll be back soon.  If you do have to get sick, WDW is a nice setting anyway!  



disneyj914 said:


> Sounds like you're having a great time!!! I'll be down there next week and was planning on getting the salmon....how is it being prepared now?



My wife had the salmon at Artist Point last Sunday night.  We had never eaten there so she had no comparison to how they did it previously.  All I know is that she loved the salmon and said it was the best she'd ever had!  I don't know much about cooking but it did look good.  I had the pork chop and it was excellent! 



Dizny Dad said:


> We are staying at AKV next week: I just wanted to try it out.  I had to spell out my plan for DiznyDi yesterday on how I plan to have her at VWL for breakfast before 10:30 Am in the mornings: VWL Yogurt is like no other don't you know!
> 
> With the disney transportation as it is, and with what I like to do in the mornings when in The World, I figure I will need to head to the Hot Tub at 5:30 AM to be sure I can get it all in and we make it before they put away the Yogurt! (We arrived at 10:45 AM once.  It took a whole bunch of pins from the Pin Cart to get DiznyDi back into happy.)



I think you will really like AKV.  Are you at Kidani or Jambo House?  We found the transportation to be outstanding this past week all over WDW.  Aside from one wait, we never waited more than 12-15 minutes for a bus.  The one long wait was from Downtown Disney back to AKV (35 minutes) and they said that they'd had some sort of problem that caused the long wait and apologized.  Even resort-to-resort transportation (via a park) was always easy and quick.  In fact, I think AKV might have had the best overall transportation we've experienced.  The slower time of the year might have helped (we normally travel in the summer) and the lack of heat made the waits easier.  But whatever you do, don't miss the yogurt or you'll be overweight on your baggage with all the pins you'll be bringing back! 



Muushka said:


> Welcome back Granny.  Great report.  Sorry you were not feeling up to snuff the entire time.



Thanks, Muush.  As I said, all in all it was a good trip.  When asked what we were celebrating (they ask everyone that) we decided to go with "second honeymoon" since it was our first solo trip anywhere in 22 years! 



horselover said:


> Welcome back Granny!



Thanks....always nice to come back to the "home thread".


----------



## Granny

Dizny Dad said:


> I had to spell out my plan for DiznyDi yesterday on how I plan to have her at VWL for breakfast before 10:30 Am in the mornings: VWL Yogurt is like no other don't you know!



Just thought of one other thing about resort-to-resort transportation.  We did this several times this trip (yes, mostly to WL) and we found that it is always a good idea to ask the bus driver who takes you to a park where he is going next.  They often don't return the resort they just picked up at.  

Three different times the driver told us that he was going to the resort we wanted to end up at!  Just luck, but it made the trips very fast when it happened!  Asking the driver saves you from getting off the bus and then realizing it's the right bus and getting in the back of the line of people who had been waiting for the bus.  

Good luck, and enjoy AKV!


----------



## Granny

*Muush*...I almost forgot!  During our trip Mrs. Granny decided we should do another trip after Thanksgiving.  I explained to her that she was talking about a tough time of the year to book in the 7 month window but I went ahead and called.   As it turned out, we couldn't get into most resorts but were able to get back into AKV Jambo House.  So, put us down for:

December 1-5 AKV-Jambo 

Looks like we'll be tag teaming with you and several Groupies coming in on the 5th.  We tried for the 6th but no dice.  But there will be some Groupies there while we're there so hopefully we'll meet up with some of them!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> *Muush*...I almost forgot!  During our trip Mrs. Granny decided we should do another trip after Thanksgiving.  I explained to her that she was talking about a tough time of the year to book in the 7 month window but I went ahead and called.   As it turned out, we couldn't get into most resorts but were able to get back into AKV Jambo House.  So, put us down for:
> 
> December 1-5 AKV-Jambo
> 
> Looks like we'll be tag teaming with you and several Groupies coming in on the 5th.  We tried for the 6th but no dice.  But there will be some Groupies there while we're there so hopefully we'll meet up with some of them!



WooHoo!!  We are going to get to meet Granny and Mrs Granny!!!!

I will happily put you down!


----------



## jimmytammy

Boston was great!  Peace of Mind, Cool the Engines, Long Time and More Than A Feeling along with drum/guitar solos.  Sounded very much like original, though Brad Delp will never be replaced.  Muushka, thought of you when guitarist asked if anyone played Guitar Hero and I raised my hand for me, you and Casey.  You were there in Spirit!!  

Pics will come after we get home, sorry, we forgot the chord to upload  Will post these ASAP.

Stan called and we are going to try to get together tomorrow.  Hoping it all works out!

Today, Nine Dragons, then monorail to MK.  All will happen later as heat is a bit too much, and I work in it!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Horselover* - I'm sure Anniversaryguy would go to the ends of the earth to get you yogurt, too!

*Granny* - Thanks for all of the tips - we will be at Kidani (3 days) then off to SSR - it should be fun!  But of course, with yogurt in the morning, and Artist's Point in one of the evenings, the pin cart CM at VWL will think we are staying there. (That's the December trip - coming soon enough!)

*jimmytammy* - tell Stan and sweetie we all said Hi!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Boston was great!  Peace of Mind, Cool the Engines, Long Time and More Than A Feeling along with drum/guitar solos.  Sounded very much like original, though Brad Delp will never be replaced.  *Muushka, thought of you when guitarist asked if anyone played Guitar Hero and I raised my hand for me, you and Casey.  You were there in Spirit!!  *
> 
> Pics will come after we get home, sorry, we forgot the chord to upload  Will post these ASAP.
> 
> Stan called and we are going to try to get together tomorrow.  Hoping it all works out!
> 
> Today, Nine Dragons, then monorail to MK.  All will happen later as heat is a bit too much, and I work in it!



Thank you!  On Friday we scored another guiter for $30 and Mr Muush and I played More Than a Feeling together.
It is the one and only game I can beat him at!

It would have been difficult to NOT go to WDW had I known Boston was there.  Maybe next year!

Give Ranger Stan a hug from Muush.


----------



## Muushka

Wow, look at the time I posted and the time DD posted.  Hinkey?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies!
Well, we also are back from WDW.  Had a great time!  Weather turned out to be almost perfect but it was turning into a scorcher on our last day.  One BIG storm on Sunday night where we had to pull out the umbrellas's and poncho's but what would WDW be if you didn't have to do that at least once?  

I'm afraid the closest we got to VWL was this:






I took this from the fireworks viewing area at BLT when we did the member event there one afternoon.  Super Fastpasses for everyone!    And yummy cheesecake on a stick!

BWV was nice and we made lots of trips into Epcot since we were so close.  We did not make it to any of the Fran Cosmo/Boston concerts on Fri though like I thought we would.  Sounds like it was great!  

We had a nice anniversary dinner in the Castle on Sunday night during the start of the down pour.   And then a great early dinner at Le Cellier on Monday night (way better than the castle although we enjoy the atmosphere there).  

Saw this little guy on the safari at AK.  Apparently it was his second day out on the savannah and he was cute as a button.  He came running out at the truck like he was going to charge.  Then stopped and looked confused as to what to do.  






The Gorilla's were pretty funny too - draping towels over themselves that had been hung by the keepers in the trees for them.






Then it was time for me to come down with a hum dinger of a cold.  Sore throat, cough and just exhausted.  That led to some down time in the middle of the trip that wasn't planned but not much to do about that.  

Welcome Home Wednesday scored us all caps and I also saw moderator CarolMN participate as one of the contestents in the game show.  Nice to have a face to put to a name!

Finally - a few pictures from F&G festival.  Epcot looked great.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you for the pics Kat4, my favoirte photographer.  I notice you try to avoid "human clutter" like we do!

We just bought a new lens for our DSLR.  A 55-200 VR.  Fingers crossed it will give us enough UMPH to get those distant shots like you!

PS What lens do you use for those distant shots?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LORIBELL!  


Oh, and I forgot - we also made it to DHS and saw the UP characters before they were gone after May 1st.  LOVE that movie!


----------



## twinklebug

Happy B'Day LoriBell!

May it be magical


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Thank you for the pics Kat4, my favoirte photographer.  I notice you try to avoid "human clutter" like we do!
> 
> We just bought a new lens for our DSLR.  A 55-200 VR.  Fingers crossed it will give us enough UMPH to get those distant shots like you!
> 
> PS What lens do you use for those distant shots?



Thanks Muushka!  That 55-200 lens should be great.  I was mostly using a 135mm prime lens that I have or a 70-300mm.  Another favorite is a wide angle 12-24mm.  Then you can be almost on top of your subject and people _can't_ get in between you and it!


----------



## Muushka

Looks like I need more lenses!  I have a 50 mm prime, the new one and the 18-70 that came with the camera.  Perhaps a wide angle should be next?

70-300...Whew!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Hi Groupies!
> We really enjoyed our stay at Kidani Village...it is a beautiful resort and we loved the 1BR layout there with the extra full bathroom and spacious living room area.  It came in handy as I was laid out for a couple of days on the pull out couch with some sort of nasty stomach bug that really put me down for the count.
> Also, the lack of counter service is really a head-scratcher.    They lost a fair amount of sales from us just because it was so inconvenient to get a snack or quick sandwich.



Sorry you got sick.  My DD got sick when we stayed there last year.  We loved our 1 br there.  With 5 of us the extra bathroom was great.  It was just a beautiful room.  It was quite the walk to the counter service.  Especially since we had an 80 yr. old with us.  


Kathy - Thanks for the great pictures!!!!!  Sorry you got sick too!  You are a very good photographer.


Loribell - Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks Muushka!  That 55-200 lens should be great.  I was mostly using a 135mm prime lens that I have or a 70-300mm.  Another favorite is a wide angle 12-24mm.  Then you can be almost on top of your subject and people _can't_ get in between you and it!



oh my, I just checked the 12-24.  Yikes, that is an expensive one!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Looks like I need more lenses!  I have a 50 mm prime, the new one and the 18-70 that came with the camera.  Perhaps a wide angle should be next?
> 
> 70-300...Whew!


  That's what I'd think about getting next.  You'd have a pretty good kit with adding wide angle and cover a big range.  It could be nice on cruises too where you have tighter quarters.



Muushka said:


> oh my, I just checked the 12-24.  Yikes, that is an expensive one!!



Yes, it's a monster and one of the pitfalls of having a full frame camera.  All the super wide angle lenses are big and expensive.  Mine's the Sigma though - not the Nikon!    A little better anyway.  You have a Nikon D70 or D80 don't you?  The Sigma 10-20, Tamron 10-24 or there are a couple Tokina's that are very nice for the crop sensor and cost about 1/2 as much.   



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Kathy - Thanks for the great pictures!!!!!  Sorry you got sick too!  You are a very good photographer.



Thanks DLI!


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> That's what I'd think about getting next.  You'd have a pretty good kit with adding wide angle and cover a big range.  It could be nice on cruises too where you have tighter quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a monster and one of the pitfalls of having a full frame camera.  All the super wide angle lenses are big and expensive.  Mine's the Sigma though - not the Nikon!    A little better anyway.  You have a Nikon D70 or D80 don't you?  The Sigma 10-20, Tamron 10-24 or there are a couple Tokina's that are very nice for the crop sensor and cost about 1/2 as much.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DLI!



Yup, the D70.  I think I will PM you, unless every Groupie is interested in a lens-fest!

See you in PM-dom, and thank you


----------



## twokats

Happydinks said:


> *twokats* - hope your Mom is holding up. And you too!  After just finishing my "freshman year" in a CPA office and tax season- yikes!  I am just now starting to feel "right" again.



Well, my tax season continues. . . wish a few clients would call me back.  I go pick up another clients info tomorrow!!!

Mom's chemo was postponed today because of a low count. . . better luck tomorrow.  But on a more cheerful note, I booked our NYE cruise tonight.  She is so excited about going (even if we have to take the wheelchair!)  Kati (DD) is also looking forward to it since it will be her first cruise.  Muushka the dates are Dec 30 - Jan 6 on the Wonder.

Happy birthday Loribell


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Happy Monday Groupies!

Gotta catch up on the last few pages of posts, but I wanted to say a quick 

Happy Birthday to Loribell!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Well, my tax season continues. . . wish a few clients would call me back.  I go pick up another clients info tomorrow!!!
> 
> Mom's chemo was postponed today because of a low count. . . better luck tomorrow.  But on a more cheerful note, I booked our NYE cruise tonight.  She is so excited about going (even if we have to take the wheelchair!)  Kati (DD) is also looking forward to it since it will be her first cruise.  Muushka the dates are Dec 30 - Jan 6 on the Wonder.
> 
> Happy birthday Loribell



Happy to add those for you, what a great time to cruise.  I assume 2010?

I hope your mom's chemo goes well today.

May your tax season end soon.


----------



## DaveH

Just dropped in to say hi. DW had a great time at the bell festival. They had 38 choirs with around 400 ringers. The concert sounded great. Very busy getting ready for trip to WDW and the cruise. Happy birthday Loribell. Have great week all.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi !  I'm at Disney's VB now.....gorgeous ocean view Inn room.  I was without a computer most of the day yesterday.....

Wanted to pop in and wish *Loribell* and very happy (slightly belated) birthday !!!







Maria


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi !  I'm at Disney's VB now.....gorgeous ocean view Inn room.



Maria...sounds awesome!!    Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all!!

Just met with Ranger Stan and Carolyn.  We had danishes and juice at the BW bakery.  There are doing well and said they would love to come to the meet in Dec, just to let them know when.

Going over to Le Cellier with a former CM from WL friend(he is now at CM) and hang out at Epcot as long as we can stand the heat.

Teapot, if you have time we are in room 2129.  Call and we can have a mini meet!!


----------



## Muushka

DaveH said:


> Just dropped in to say hi. DW had a great time at the bell festival. They had 38 choirs with around 400 ringers. The concert sounded great. Very busy getting ready for trip to WDW and the cruise. Happy birthday Loribell. Have great week all.



That must have sounded wonderful.  Choirs and hand bells.  Is that what heaven will sound like?



jimmytammy said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> Just met with Ranger Stan and Carolyn.  We had danishes and juice at the BW bakery.  There are doing well and said they would love to come to the meet in Dec, just to let them know when.
> 
> Going over to Le Cellier with a former CM from WL friend(he is now at CM) and hang out at Epcot as long as we can stand the heat.
> 
> Teapot, if you have time we are in room 2129.  Call and we can have a mini meet!!



You mean I might get another chance at seeing Ranger Stan?  Great!

Have a great time JT.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka,

I just wanted to say that we added a night to our December AKV stay.  We are now departing on Dec 18 instead of Dec 17.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Muushka,
> 
> I just wanted to say that we added a night to our December AKV stay.  We are now departing on Dec 18 instead of Dec 17.



  Always happy to add days!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Looks like busy times for the groupies...meets, trips, belated birthday wishes Loribell and RANGER STAN meets. JT -Please give him our best.

Muushka - I could get kicked out of the groupies for this but the wifey wanted to try a week at BWV and our waitlist came through. Instead of GREEN dates we will be staying at BWV, Nov 10-15


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> *HD*, that will be a very special anniversary at Grove Park.  We want to stay there one of these days.



Hey Muushka-

Can you add a day to our trip in December?  We're leaving on the 11th now instead of the 10th!  Since no one wanted to take us up on the offer of free lodging - we're spending the points on us!  Booked our flights last night - going down AirTran and back on Jet Blue.  Love being able to book one-ways without higher fares.  We'll send some pics of the Grove Park Inn.

Looks like a bunch of us will be there around the same time in December - how cool to be able to meet some of you all! *Granny* - be careful, if we do meet up, Bob will talk your ear off about Ireland (thanks for your PM about your trip!).  We're looking forward to being able to put faces to the screen names!  Who's in charge of setting up the meet? 

Getting ready to do our ADR's - so we feel like the time is getting closer.  But, a few non-Disney trips in between to take.  *Eliza* - you should be getting close to your Paris/Disney trip now - how excited are you!?

*twokats*-very exciting about booking your NE cruise.  Prayers go out to your Mom that the treatments do their job - and she's doing well come cruise time.  Also, my "condolences" that your tax season continues!  We're working on the extensions now.

Almost "hump" day - have a good week everyone!

Leslie


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Always happy to add days!



Muush-
Your Moose is gone!


----------



## horselover

It's my 14th anniversary today.         No special plans though. We went out about a week ago. Got to go when you can get a sitter! I told DH no gifts either. I'd rather save for more points! A girl has to have her priorities after all.            Last year at this time we were having dinner at Narcoossee's. Now I'm off to reheat leftovers. I'm ok with that, but I do wish someone was bringing me this for dessert just like last year.


----------



## DiznyDi

....and last year we were also enjoying that most delicious cake! Thank you for sharing and for posting the picture!

Happy Anniversary to you and AnniversaryGuy  Even left-overs are good when sharing with someone you love! Enjoy your day!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> Happy to add those for you, what a great time to cruise.  I assume 2010?
> 
> I hope your mom's chemo goes well today.
> 
> May your tax season end soon.



Yes, it is this year!  I told DH that this may be the only holiday cruise we ever take, since they are more costly than the others, but we have to do it at least once.  It knocks DD and I out of a Dec trip like last year, but we will get back on track in '11.  



Happydinks said:


> *twokats*-very exciting about booking your NE cruise.  Prayers go out to your Mom that the treatments do their job - and she's doing well come cruise time.  Also, my "condolences" that your tax season continues!  We're working on the extensions now.
> 
> Almost "hump" day - have a good week everyone!
> 
> Leslie



Mom got really sick last night, but we made it to chemo and she was able to take it.  She did better than she did a couple of weeks ago.  We also saw her surgeon and he is going to talk to her oncologist about some new developments.  Keep fingers crossed that she gets her strength back in time for the cruise, although she is really looking forward and already planning her wardrobe!!
This year I had a record amount of extensions,  of course almost all of them are my really complex clients!


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> Looks like busy times for the groupies...meets, trips, belated birthday wishes Loribell and RANGER STAN meets. JT -Please give him our best.
> 
> Muushka - I could get kicked out of the groupies for this but the wifey wanted to try a week at BWV and our waitlist came through. Instead of GREEN dates we will be staying at BWV, Nov 10-15



Kicked out!  Joke, right?
All taken care ofb....hey, you weren't even there!  
What happened?  I put you in, but I wonder what happened to your dates?



Happydinks said:


> Hey Muushka-
> 
> Can you add a day to our trip in December?  We're leaving on the 11th now instead of the 10th!  Since no one wanted to take us up on the offer of free lodging - we're spending the points on us!  Booked our flights last night - going down AirTran and back on Jet Blue.  Love being able to book one-ways without higher fares.  We'll send some pics of the Grove Park Inn.
> 
> Looks like a bunch of us will be there around the same time in December - how cool to be able to meet some of you all! *Granny* - be careful, if we do meet up, Bob will talk your ear off about Ireland (thanks for your PM about your trip!).  We're looking forward to being able to put faces to the screen names!  Who's in charge of setting up the meet?
> 
> Getting ready to do our ADR's - so we feel like the time is getting closer.  But, a few non-Disney trips in between to take.  *Eliza* - you should be getting close to your Paris/Disney trip now - how excited are you!?
> 
> *twokats*-very exciting about booking your NE cruise.  Prayers go out to your Mom that the treatments do their job - and she's doing well come cruise time.  Also, my "condolences" that your tax season continues!  We're working on the extensions now.
> 
> Almost "hump" day - have a good week everyone!
> 
> Leslie


You're in charge of all the activities!  Can't wait to see what you have planned!



Happydinks said:


> Muush-
> Your Moose is gone!



I can see him.  Can anyone else? 



horselover said:


> It's my 14th anniversary today.         No special plans though. We went out about a week ago. Got to go when you can get a sitter! I told DH no gifts either. I'd rather save for more points! A girl has to have her priorities after all.            Last year at this time we were having dinner at Narcoossee's. Now I'm off to reheat leftovers. I'm ok with that, but I do wish someone was bringing me this for dessert just like last year.



*Happy 14th anniversary to you and your husband!!*


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We are at BWV in room 2129.  It is very near the end of the hall, facing the canal/parking area.  It is very quiet and we were hoping for something like that.  The tennis cts. are very near though we cant see them from our room.  I think we all immediately fell in love with the resort and it runs a close 2nd to our home.  Not to worry, VWL is #1 in our hearts!



*Jimmy*...I meant to comment on this earlier.  We too really like BWV and in fact made it our second home resort after our first stay.  Strange how much we like it though it is very different from VWL.  That was part of the appeal to us to mix up our vacation patterns a bit to keep the burnout factor down.  Sounds like you got a great room.  Hope your week continues to go well.  



Happydinks said:


> Looks like a bunch of us will be there around the same time in December - how cool to be able to meet some of you all! *Granny* - be careful, if we do meet up, Bob will talk your ear off about Ireland (thanks for your PM about your trip!).  We're looking forward to being able to put faces to the screen names!  Who's in charge of setting up the meet?



*Leslie*...I'm always willing to talk about Ireland!   We have a lot of time on the meet planning...for me it will be all about what time our flight leaves on 12/5.  



twokats said:


> Mom got really sick last night, but we made it to chemo and she was able to take it.  She did better than she did a couple of weeks ago.  We also saw her surgeon and he is going to talk to her oncologist about some new developments.  Keep fingers crossed that she gets her strength back in time for the cruise, although she is really looking forward and already planning her wardrobe!!



*Kathy*...continued prayers for your mother and your family.  Here's some MOOSE DUST coming your way for the cruise.  



Muushka said:


> I can see him.  Can anyone else?



I can see your VWL Moose,* Muush*!   No problem!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*horselover & anniversaryguy* - Happy 14th!


----------



## Dizny Dad

I returned home from work yesterday to find DiznyDi with her feet 6" off of the ground - she was doing the Single digit Dance!  Guess I better start planning for this trip.


----------



## Brian Noble

Okay, I'm an "interloper", not an owner, but our first VWL stay is coming up this July.  We're at VWL from 7/23-30/10, and now that my semester is over, I'm *really* looking forward to the wilting heat, stifling humidity, and maddening crowds! () We've always been at OKW in the past, and while I'll miss parking right outside my door, we're very excited for the Lodge.


----------



## eliza61

Time for my groupie therapy.  Dh is still on refinery high alert.  The old guy is an environmental engineer.  BP must really be having a hard time with this leak because their picking the brains from the competition. Anyway he's hanging out on an oil barge  for 7 day on/2 off rotations.  basically trying to figure out how to seperate oil from water.  I did try and tease him about how the salad dressing commercials on tv make it look so easy.  Needless to say right now, it feel a little flat.    



Happydinks said:


> Getting ready to do our ADR's - so we feel like the time is getting closer.  But, a few non-Disney trips in between to take.  *Eliza* -* you should be getting close to your Paris/Disney trip now - how excited are you!?*
> 
> 
> Leslie




Hey HD!!  19 days to go.  My counter thingy is wrong.  I'll have 2 days free because the old guy is dropping the kids off in Lisbon to visit his relatives.  2 solo days in Paris with an empty credit card.  I can officially die a happy women.



horselover said:


> It's my 14th anniversary today.         No special plans though. We went out about a week ago. Got to go when you can get a sitter! I told DH no gifts either. I'd rather save for more points! A girl has to have her priorities after all.            Last year at this time we were having dinner at Narcoossee's. Now I'm off to reheat leftovers. I'm ok with that, but I do wish someone was bringing me this for dessert just like last year.




*Happy Anniversay!!*


twokats said:


> Mom got really sick last night, but we made it to chemo and she was able to take it.  She did better than she did a couple of weeks ago.  We also saw her surgeon and he is going to talk to her oncologist about some new developments.  Keep fingers crossed that she gets her strength back in time for the cruise, although she is really looking forward and already planning her wardrobe!!
> This year I had a record amount of extensions,  of course almost all of them are my really complex clients!



  Telll mom we send our hugs, love and pixie dust.  



Dizny Dad said:


> I returned home from work yesterday to find DiznyDi with her feet 6" off of the ground - she was doing the Single digit Dance!  Guess I better start planning for this trip.





what better dance to do!


----------



## jimmytammy

Brian Noble said:


> Okay, I'm an "interloper", not an owner, but our first VWL stay is coming up this July.  We're at VWL from 7/23-30/10, and now that my semester is over, I'm *really* looking forward to the wilting heat, stifling humidity, and maddening crowds! () We've always been at OKW in the past, and while I'll miss parking right outside my door, we're very excited for the Lodge.



Brian

You are more than welcome to hang out here with us.  You dont have to own, you only have to love the Lodge

Hope you have a great trip and maybe you will have a reverse pattern of weather.  Its doggone hot here now and really shouldnt be, even the natives are complaining its too hot for this time of yr.  So maybe, just maybe, you will get opposite of what it should be.


----------



## Granny

Brian Noble said:


> Okay, I'm an "interloper", not an owner, but our first VWL stay is coming up this July.  We're at VWL from 7/23-30/10, and now that my semester is over, I'm *really* looking forward to the wilting heat, stifling humidity, and maddening crowds! () We've always been at OKW in the past, and while I'll miss parking right outside my door, we're very excited for the Lodge.



As Jimmy said, there are no interlopers on this thread unless someone comes here to badmouth VWL.   You are more than welcome here.  

Until last week, virtually every WDW trip my family has made has been in June-July-August.  Yes the heat is significant and the crowds are substantial.  But there is a flip side to that as well.

First of all, you'll be staying at VWL.  For whatever reason, it just seems cooler there like a mountain retreat.  Just mind games but the darker, cooler theming works very well for us in the summer.

Also, during the summer the park hours are long and all attractions are open.  Refurbishments are done in the winter months so you have a full complement of choices and plenty of time to enjoy them.

If you understand going in that it will be hot and crowded you will find that you are still able to see the attractions you want to see with judicious use of Fast Passes and Extra Magic Hours.  Also, we tend to find things to slow down and cool off with air conditioned attractions during the afternoon such as Ellen's Universe of Energy, Hall of Presidents, Great Movie Ride and boat rides in Norway and Mexico.  

I'm sure you'll enjoy VWL, though as you know the rooms are not the size of the OKW ones.  Take advantage of the Lodges unique amenities and ambience.  And drink plenty of water!  Enjoy.


----------



## Brian Noble

I've done July before, and I've done P-Week (better weather, worse crowds.)  It's all good!  I'm also hoping that the "mountain breezes" will help cool us off.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

I waited too long to comment on the posts I missed and now I have a few hundred comments to make.  

*cheer4bison*--I agree that its awesome to hear reports from those who are there and even better when they get to meet up!  Congrats on booking that awesome trip.  I think I would like a day before a cruise and then the extra days after it. 

*Granny*--Glad you had a great trip.  I definitely think you've picked the nicest people on the DIS to hang out with and so glad it worked out to have a mini-meet.  Sorry you were sick while you were there.  

We enjoyed our stay at AKL too (Jambo house) and walked over to Kidani to look around.  It is beautiful and I hope they do add a CS over there.  Really doesn't make sense why they didn't plan for one.

And wonderful that you made time for 3 trips over to visit the lodge.  We always do the same when we stay other places.

Yay for booking December back at Jambo House! 

*disneyj914*--Have a great trip!  Enjoy Artist Point! I havent had the salmon in a couple of years there, but I would ask the server how it is prepared and I think Granny gave it the 

*Dizny Dad*--You are the man!  I like a man with a plan (especially one that is making the trip more special for his wife!) And I'm happy to have one of those for my very own too! 

*Muushka*--Happy to hear you got another guitar hero guitar so you dont have to fight for your share of time to play.  Much more fun with 2 player. 

*DaveH*--Sounds heavenly!   Happy packing! 

*Maria*--Enjoy the rest of your VB time. Sounds wonderful 

*jimmytammy*--So appreciate your checking in and filling us in.  How nice to get to see Ranger Stan and Carolyn.  I hope they are enjoying retirement together.  

Sorry to hear the heat is a problem.  I am hoping it wont be too hot for my dad to enjoy our trip starting May 16.  We will be taking it slow and not spending too much time in the park so well just have to deal with it.

Hope you get to meet up with tea pot (and hope tea pot and Mr. tea pot are having lots of fun!) 

*wildernessDad*--Hope your December planning is helping you get through May. Nice to hear you added an extra day! 

*DisneyNutzy*--You could never get kicked out of the groupies for putting your wife first.  I think that is in the groupie handbook. We cant have our love for the lodge causing family trouble! 

*Happydinks*--Have fun making those ADRs!  Great to see you get to use those points on yourself.  People turning down free DVC lodging is a mystery to me. 

*horselover*--Happy Anniversary!   

*twokats*--Best wishes & prayers to your mom to feel better and get through all these treatments.  I am glad she has the cruise to be planning for. 

*Brian Noble*--Welcome to the groupie thread!  We are not owners at WL either but stay there when we can.  We own at SSR and BLT but have probably stayed at OKW more than anywhere.  We always enjoyed those big villas when we had our 4 teenage sons with us. Yes we do sometimes miss having the car right outside the door when we stay at the lodge but that is the only negative we have found for our family.

*eliza*--I have been wondering about you.  I was about to post and noticed you posted while I was typing out my comments.  Hang in there girl and keep dreaming about Paris with that credit card!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Oh and I forgot 2 very important things!

*kat4Disney*--love the photos  I want to be an awesome photographer like you when I grow up!

*DDad & DiznyDi*-- Doing the single digit dance with you!


----------



## twokats

Brian Noble said:


> Okay, I'm an "interloper", not an owner, but our first VWL stay is coming up this July.  We're at VWL from 7/23-30/10, and now that my semester is over, I'm *really* looking forward to the wilting heat, stifling humidity, and maddening crowds! () We've always been at OKW in the past, and while I'll miss parking right outside my door, we're very excited for the Lodge.



We do not own at the lodge either (SSR), but we have stayed in the lodge and the villas for more than half our trips.  We have also been a lot in late June or early July.  The weather is always comparable to what we have here in Texas, so it does not bother us. 



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *twokats*--Best wishes & prayers to your mom to feel better and get through all these treatments.  I am glad she has the cruise to be planning for.




To all that have prayed and sent pixie dust  to Mom. . . thanks, it is working.  She had an easy day yesterday @ chemo and had a really good night.  
I told her yesterday we were booked for the cruise and her face lit up!!  
Thanks again for past and future prayers.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Brian Noble said:


> I've done July before, and I've done P-Week (better weather, worse crowds.) It's all good! I'm also hoping that the "mountain breezes" will help cool us off.


 My first visit to the lodge was last year, and I am a confessed CONVERT!!! No, I don't own, but profess loudly my love for the lodge. Too bad I can't change my username to BWV-VWL Dreamin!!!


----------



## horselover

Brian Noble said:


> Okay, I'm an "interloper", not an owner, but our first VWL stay is coming up this July.  We're at VWL from 7/23-30/10, and now that my semester is over, I'm *really* looking forward to the wilting heat, stifling humidity, and maddening crowds! () We've always been at OKW in the past, and while I'll miss parking right outside my door, we're very excited for the Lodge.



Welcome Brian!  Love your list of all the things you're looking forward to on your trip!        Hope you have a wonderful trip.



twokats said:


> To all that have prayed and sent pixie dust  to Mom. . . thanks, it is working.  She had an easy day yesterday @ chemo and had a really good night.
> I told her yesterday we were booked for the cruise and her face lit up!!
> Thanks again for past and future prayers.



Glad to hear your mom is doing better.  Continued prayers coming her way!   

*Eliza *- hugs & good thoughts going out to you & your DH too!  That must be so stressful.  

*DiznyDi & Dad* - it won't be long now!!     

Thanks to all for all the anniversary wishes!     I've said it before, but I'll say it again - Groupies are the best!


----------



## Inkmahm

disneyj914 said:


> Sounds like you're having a great time!!! I'll be down there next week and was planning on getting the salmon....how is it being prepared now?



Sorry, I missed this question originally when reading the thread.

The "old" way was with a berry sauce of some kind.  Now it is made with something that is supposed to be more oriental style. It was okay, but no where near as good as the old recipe.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Inkmahm said:


> Sorry, I missed this question originally when reading the thread.
> 
> The "old" way was with a berry sauce of some kind.  Now it is made with something that is supposed to be more oriental style. It was okay, but no where near as good as the old recipe.



ooh thanks for this detail.  That does sound like it makes a difference & I'll have to think about if I want to try that.  It's been a few years since I had it and it definitely had some kind of a berry sauce.

Oh and *Brian Noble*, I am curious if you are bnoble who is an expert with Tour Guide Mike?  I have used that service every trip since I discovered him a few years ago.  I don't frequent that forum (and mostly lurked) but I do know that guy has a wealth of WDW knowledge and posted frequently helping people with their Disney trips.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I'm also hoping that the "mountain breezes" will help cool us off.


I swear this imagery really works Brian !  
Glad to see ya over here on the "dark" side (to those who don't know what my pun is, I "know" Brian from the Orlando/off site boards). 
Hope you really enjoy your stay at VWL Brian 

*Horselover*....HAPPY ANNIVERSARY !!!!






Still in VB....our final night...then leave for home tomorrow....long drive back to PA .....

Maria


----------



## Muushka

Brian Noble said:


> Okay, I'm an "interloper", not an owner, but our first VWL stay is coming up this July.  We're at VWL from 7/23-30/10, and now that my semester is over, I'm *really* looking forward to the wilting heat, stifling humidity, and maddening crowds! () We've always been at OKW in the past, and while I'll miss parking right outside my door, we're very excited for the Lodge.



Hi Brian   I have talked with you about Bonnet Creek.  Welcome to the VWL Groupies.  As was mentioned by our Granny, WL just feels cooler in the summer months.  All that green!  Let us know how you enjoy it.

*Dory*, you are so cute keeping track of all of us!

*twokats*, I'm glad your mom is doing better.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Brian Noble, I am curious if you are bnoble who is an expert with Tour Guide Mike


I wouldn't say I'm an expert, but that is my username at TGM.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Oh and I forgot 2 very important things!
> 
> *kat4Disney*--love the photos  I want to be an awesome photographer like you when I grow up!



Thanks Dory!  

twokats - glad to hear that you're mother is feeling better and has the cruise to look forward to.


----------



## jimmytammy

I hope Im not coming across complaining about the heat.  Like I always say, a rainy day at WDW is better than a sunny day at work.

It has just changed our way of touring the parks, but maybe the fact is we have done the parks enough in the past that we dont feel compelled to have to be in one every day.  Plus we are spoiled by the Dec temps

We ate at San Angel yesterday and really enjoyed it.  I got Tamales and they were really good.   Did Soarin and TT, spent more time than normal in WS areas inside.  

Stan and Carolyn are very much enjoying retirement.  They seem very happy.  

We havent seen teapot yet, and hoping we will at least see them in passing.  BW is a huge place.  I sing the Beatles everytime we go into the halls, except I change it to (ya gotta hum along) The Long and Winding Hall, that leads to the lobby, and still the hall leads on, along, long way to go, woo hoo hoo. Maybe the heat is getting to me.

So today we are going to HS eat at at 50s and get reprimanded for elbows on the table.  But those yummy PB&J shakes are worth it!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy - PB&J shakes?  I am not familiar with those!  Now I have another "must try" for next week!


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> I hope Im not coming across complaining about the heat.  Like I always say, a rainy day at WDW is better than a sunny day at work.
> 
> So today we are going to HS eat at at 50s and get reprimanded for elbows on the table.  But those yummy PB&J shakes are worth it!



I so agree with you about 50's.  I haven't had the PB&J shakes, but we just love the atmosphere of the place.    We almost always eat there two times when we go on our longer trips.  

Complain about heat.  Well, we hit close to 90 yesterday (possibly more, didn't really pay attention!)  and are supposed to come close again today.  It doesn't do us any good to complain since we will have this from now til who knows when!  Now we just wait to see when we get our first 100 degree day.


----------



## stopher1

Just popping in to say Hi Groupies!  

It's been a very crazy busy week+ in my world, and I haven't had much time to be on here at all.  I've missed it.  I see that there are numerous pages to go back and get caught up on, but at this point I don't see that I'll have the time.  You might recall a couple of months ago I ended up with a last minute visit from the boss in advance of a round of cutbacks that meant I'd get a bunch of extra work to cover those that were losing their jobs... well it has moved in like a hurricane!  And by golly it's just stolen a lot of the time I used to enjoy on here.  Oh well.  I'll get my fixes now and then and keep popping in when I can.    One happy thought though... I booked the airfare yesterday for my Daddy/Daughter adventure in September!  We'll be at AKV for that one, but we'll probably make it over to the Lodge once as she's requested to eat at WCC if we can.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I hope Im not coming across complaining about the heat.  Like I always say, a rainy day at WDW is better than a sunny day at work.
> 
> It has just changed our way of touring the parks, but maybe the fact is we have done the parks enough in the past that we dont feel compelled to have to be in one every day.  Plus we are spoiled by the Dec temps



*Jimmy*...DW and I enjoyed considerably better weather the week leading up to your stay.  Since we normally have visited WDW in the sweltering summers, we very much understand how it can affect your visit.   

Since this was one of our few non-summer trips, we even commented a few times that we could see how people who don't visit during the summer might have a hard time with Orlando's full heat/humidity combination.  

The hard part for you is you didn't schedule a summer vacation!!!  So hopefully the heat will break at some point or you'll at least get some good cloud cover days.

BTW, we always enjoy the 50's Prime Time too.  Last time the waitress drew circles on the table with the ketchup where my daughter had put her elbows!  Too funny.


----------



## wildernessDad

I love the chocolate malted milkshakes ar 50s Prime Time Cafe.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> We havent seen teapot yet, and hoping we will at least see them in passing.  BW is a huge place.  I sing the Beatles everytime we go into the halls, except I change it to (ya gotta hum along) The Long and Winding Hall, that leads to the lobby, and still the hall leads on, along, long way to go, woo hoo hoo. Maybe the heat is getting to me.
> 
> So today we are going to HS eat at at 50s and get reprimanded for elbows on the table.  But those yummy PB&J shakes are worth it!



Enjoy your vacation JT, say hi to Teapot if you run into her.

Ya know, almost 10 years straight going to the world and we still haven't made it to Prime time.    We've made a number of adr's and just never seem to make them.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Brian  Nice to have you amongst us! Do stay awhile and become acquainted with the Groupies!

JT: remember how horribly hot it was last year this time at Disney? Boy I do! 95+ during our stay.  The week after we left, it rained nearly all week. At the time I remember thinking I'd rather have the heat than the rain. Hope that doesn't hold true for this year, too. I'll be really disappointed if it rains all next week during our stay. Glad to hear you're enjoying yourself despite the heat. Nice you had the opportunity to meet up with Ranger Stan and his sweetie.  Hope you and tea pot are able to make a connection.

Dory - it won't be long.... Are you getting excited?  Bags packed yet? I, at least, have the laundry done and have begun thinking about what will go in the bags.

Eliza, you'll be following close behind.  Wow, Paris  Take lots of pictures and tell us all about it!

Yeah Stopher1!  Booking the airfare means you're committed! You'll  have great fun on your daddy/daughter trip.  BBBoutique in your future?

Hi twokats! Nice to have you back after your busy tax season.  Sorry to hear about your mom. Having your cruise booked will give her something to look forward to. Hope she continues to show improvement and regain her strength.

Safe travels Maria as you make your way home.

7 more sleeps!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Brian Noble said:


> I wouldn't say I'm an expert, but that is my username at TGM.



Well you are very helpful/friendly and have great knowledge about park touring I know. Hope you enjoy the lodge this summer.  Very glad you are here!

*DiznyDi* - I have not really started packing anything except our food boxes.  LOL I guess that shows where the priority is.    Since we are driving we do several picnics on the way and then bring as much of the food we can for the villa.

I have some lists made and am trying to catch up on laundry for the boys so it is clean to pack.

Oh & I noticed today is Nurse's Day.  I know we have several groupies who are nurses.  I'm always so thankful to y'all and could never do your job!


----------



## blossomz

Mmmmm. I love those PBJ shakes!  Been really busy at school.  These last 20 some days are so hard. As soon as school is ou 2 days later we are finally off to the world!


----------



## DiznyDi

Happy birthday dizny dad!  Let's celebrate by going to florida.


----------



## jimmytammy

Well, its here, the last day

We are going to eat breakfast at Kouzzina then head out.  So we will see yall when we get home.  

Still hoping for a remote chance of seeing teapot!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> JT: *remember how horribly hot it was last year this time at Disney? Boy I do! 95+ during our stay.*  The week after we left, it rained nearly all week. At the time I remember thinking I'd rather have the heat than the rain. Hope that doesn't hold true for this year, too. I'll be really disappointed if it rains all next week during our stay. Glad to hear you're enjoying yourself despite the heat. Nice you had the opportunity to meet up with Ranger Stan and his sweetie.  Hope you and tea pot are able to make a connection.



I remember that.  It was hot!  We spent a lot of time at the pool.  Hope you don't get any rain during your trip.




DiznyDi said:


> Happy birthday dizny dad!  Let's celebrate by going to florida.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNY DAD!!!


----------



## Granny

Oh, DDad tried to sneak that birthday by us, didn't he???  Not gonna happen buddy!

*Happy Birthday Dizny Dad!!!*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*JT* - Enjoy the last day & have a safe trip home.

*DDad* -  Have a wonderful day and celebrate all week!


----------



## DaveH

Happy birthday Dizny Dad.

We are flying down late this afternoon. Flight due in MCO at around 8PM. Everyone have a great week.


----------



## horselover

DaveH said:


> Happy birthday Dizny Dad.
> 
> We are flying down late this afternoon. Flight due in MCO at around 8PM. Everyone have a great week.



Have a great trip Dave!


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy Birthday, DisneyDad!

And safe travels to all of you about to travel to or from WDW.  Have great trips, everyone!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Oh, DDad tried to sneak that birthday by us, didn't he???  Not gonna happen buddy!
> 
> *Happy Birthday Dizny Dad!!!*



He most certainly did.  silly man!!

DDad, Have a very happy, happy birthday!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> Oh, DDad tried to sneak that birthday by us, didn't he???  Not gonna happen buddy!  . . . . . . . . .



Dang . . . . . . . (but Thanks everybody!)


----------



## Muushka

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNY DAD!!!*

You sly dog!  I thought I was slipping up missing you on the list and sure enough you aren't on THE LIST!!!  Want to be?? 

I hope today is a fun one for you.




stopher1 said:


> Just popping in to say Hi Groupies!
> 
> It's been a very crazy busy week+ in my world, and I haven't had much time to be on here at all.  I've missed it.  I see that there are numerous pages to go back and get caught up on, but at this point I don't see that I'll have the time.  You might recall a couple of months ago I ended up with a last minute visit from the boss in advance of a round of cutbacks that meant I'd get a bunch of extra work to cover those that were losing their jobs... well it has moved in like a hurricane!  And by golly it's just stolen a lot of the time I used to enjoy on here.  Oh well.  I'll get my fixes now and then and keep popping in when I can.    One happy thought though... I booked the airfare yesterday for my Daddy/Daughter adventure in September!  We'll be at AKV for that one, but we'll probably make it over to the Lodge once as she's requested to eat at WCC if we can.


Hi Stopher  Good to see you.  I hope work calms down a tad.  
PS I see your daughter has good taste!!



DiznyDi said:


> Happy birthday dizny dad!  Let's celebrate by going to florida.



Where shall we meet??



jimmytammy said:


> Well, its here, the last day
> 
> We are going to eat breakfast at Kouzzina then head out.  So we will see yall when we get home.
> 
> Still hoping for a remote chance of seeing teapot!



I have enjoyed reading your reports, thank you.  NC is a little cooler, but not much.  
Where is Kouzzina?  Never heard of it!



DaveH said:


> Happy birthday Dizny Dad.
> 
> We are flying down late this afternoon. Flight due in MCO at around 8PM. Everyone have a great week.



Dave!  YOU have a great week and tell Mickey hi for all of us.


----------



## stopher1

_Happy Birthday Dizny Dad!_


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Hi Stopher  Good to see you.  I hope work calms down a tad.
> PS I see your daughter has good taste!!




  Hi back atcha Muushka!  I hope it does too... but ooy.    Today marked #6 of the "project status update" meetings.  In one week.  9+ hours spent just in meetings....that were regularly scheduled...not even counting all of those pop-up type ones that typically come about throughout the week.  Absolutely stupid and wasteful.  I'm meeting'd out...


----------



## Muushka

Yeah, poor Mr Muush is a big hater of meetings.  When he comes home after a big one, not a happy camper.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Dizny Dad!! *

Have a great trip *DaveH*!! 


I'm right there with you on the meetings stopher1!  I worked at a place that I could figure on at least one meeting a day.    And mostly it was just wasted time with a good one or two thrown in now and then.  Frustrating!!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

I have a fairly new Facebook account.  Got it to keep up with one particular reunion for High School that is coming up next year. BUT, my nieces and some relatives are on it, too.   One niece says she didn't do anything to her Facebook setting for me but suddenly, I can no longer see her wall.  I can see her other info, just the tab for the wall is missing.  We don't know how to fix it.  Any ideas?


----------



## twokats

*Happy Birthday Dizny Dad!! * 


Have safe and careful trips to and from WDW to those that are coming and going!!


----------



## twinklebug

stopher1 said:


> Hi back atcha Muushka!  I hope it does too... but ooy.    Today marked #6 of the "project status update" meetings.  In one week.  9+ hours spent just in meetings....that were regularly scheduled...not even counting all of those pop-up type ones that typically come about throughout the week.  Absolutely stupid and wasteful.  I'm meeting'd out...



Meetings are one of two things I really don't miss about work. I agree - too many and they become counterproductive. (the second thing I'm not missing: the dang pager! Thank God they laid me off before I flushed it  .)

BTW -  no news on the work front yet, but getting nibbles on the line.. has to be a good sign that I have my information out there and people are reading it!



horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNY DAD!!!





DiznyDi said:


> Happy birthday dizny dad!  Let's celebrate by going to florida.



I'm gonna second these thoughts (*Happy Birthday Dizny Dad!*) Di... aren't you the one in control of spur of the moment flights? *grin*

That cake is too tempting, reminds me of the ones mom would bring home -  back when frosting was real. hehe


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Gosh I haven't been on here forever.  DD keeps hogging the computer for homework.  

Happy Birthday Dizny Dad!

Have a great trip Dave.

And to everyone else - Hope everything is going well with you and your families.  Have a great weekend.

Oh and tomorrow is my DD's first prom!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Inkmahm said:


> I have a fairly new Facebook account.  Got it to keep up with one particular reunion for High School that is coming up next year. BUT, my nieces and some relatives are on it, too.   One niece says she didn't do anything to her Facebook setting for me but suddenly, I can no longer see her wall.  I can see her other info, just the tab for the wall is missing.  We don't know how to fix it.  Any ideas?



I just asked my DD and she said it sounds like you were defriended but since your niece said she didn't do that I don't know what the problem would be.  Sometimes Facebook can be tempermental.  I hope you get it figured out.


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday DizneyDad!  Whew!  Almost missed the party!

Dave have a great trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Good evening Groupies!  Well, I'm thinking about making a little change to my VGC birthday trip next month.  I messed up a bit and my pet sitter isn't available so both DH and I can't be gone at the same time.  And, I hadn't figured that the new World of Color show would be opening ON my birthday!    It was supposed to start in the spring.  Ok - technically it'll still be spring, but still.  I'm afraid I may be the only person that is thinking about giving up a room for that opening rather than trying to get one!    Mom could come along for company but we can't get quite the setup for her at DL that we do at WDW so I may be doing a shorter solo trip.  

I'm not _really_ complaining (much) although it's not going to be the trip I planned on but it does mean I get to do exactly what I want to do whenever I want to.  Then again since it's my birthday trip that's what I was planning on anyway!!!!    My own darn fault for not getting all my ducks in a row sooner.  Gotta decide by tomorrow otherwise if I want to make a change it'll be points in holding.  

Decision, decisions........  And please excuse the whining.


----------



## Inkmahm

stopher1 said:


> Hi back atcha Muushka!  I hope it does too... but ooy.    Today marked #6 of the "project status update" meetings.  In one week.  9+ hours spent just in meetings....that were regularly scheduled...not even counting all of those pop-up type ones that typically come about throughout the week.  Absolutely stupid and wasteful.  I'm meeting'd out...



I have been unemployed now for 6+ months and I have to say that one of the things I miss the LEASTabout being in the office is all of the worthless meetings!  You have my sympathy.


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good evening Groupies!  Well, I'm thinking about making a little change to my VGC birthday trip next month.  I messed up a bit and my pet sitter isn't available so both DH and I can't be gone at the same time.  And, I hadn't figured that the new World of Color show would be opening ON my birthday!    It was supposed to start in the spring.  Ok - technically it'll still be spring, but still.  I'm afraid I may be the only person that is thinking about giving up a room for that opening rather than trying to get one!    Mom could come along for company but we can't get quite the setup for her at DL that we do at WDW so I may be doing a shorter solo trip.
> 
> I'm not _really_ complaining (much) although it's not going to be the trip I planned on but it does mean I get to do exactly what I want to do whenever I want to.  Then again since it's my birthday trip that's what I was planning on anyway!!!!    My own darn fault for not getting all my ducks in a row sooner.  Gotta decide by tomorrow otherwise if I want to make a change it'll be points in holding.
> 
> Decision, decisions........  And please excuse the whining.


  Can you get a different pet sitter this one time?   My brother usually sits for our dog and my mom takes the the two cats. But we have our vet on backup duty if there is ever a time when the entire family needs to travel somewhere.  The vet will board any/all of our animals for us while we are away.  

We haven't had to use the service in the last 6+ years but it is comforting to know it is there if we need it. Also if any of the animals get sick while we are away, the family member know to take them to the vet and let the vet handle/care for them.

Also, my nephew is 12 and his part time job is taking care of the neighbor's dog after school before the neighbor gets home from work.   Is there a reliable kid/teen in your neighborhood who could pet watch for you leaving your pet(s) in your own home while you are away?


----------



## Inkmahm

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I just asked my DD and she said it sounds like you were defriended but since your niece said she didn't do that I don't know what the problem would be.  Sometimes Facebook can be tempermental.  I hope you get it figured out.



I did more research and figured out there is a privacy setting that can be set to keep someone as a friend, but block them from seeing your wall. The wall tab just disappears from sight. I am sure that is what happened, despite my niece insisting she hasn't changed her settings.  Especially since her sister just did the same thing.   

Teens!  They must think we are all stupid adults.  This particular niece has a new boyfriend who also is on Facebook. I copied his public information and sent it to my DB and SIL so they'd know what this guy is into.  I knew my niece would be very unhappy with me but I don't care. Her safety is much more important to me than her liking me at the moment. Someday she'll thank me for caring about her. But I don't expect that will be in the near future.


----------



## Inkmahm

twinklebug said:


> Meetings are one of two things I really don't miss about work. I agree - too many and they become counterproductive. (the second thing I'm not missing: the dang pager! Thank God they laid me off before I flushed it  .)
> 
> BTW -  no news on the work front yet, but getting nibbles on the line.. has to be a good sign that I have my information out there and people are reading it!



You'd be surprised how much paper from my desk top I threw away as I cleaned out my files when leaving my last job.   It felt so GOOD to just toss it all.

I'm in the same boat as you for the job search.   Nibbles on the line, no bites yet.  I know my information is out there, too.  One headhunter in particular keeps telling me that when she does her calls looking for candidates to fill her open positions, MY name keeps being offered to her.    She knows me though so anything that would be a fit for me, I'm sure she'd already be calling.

I'm okay with this taking awhile.   I'm enjoying the time off away from meetings and paperwork in the meantime!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNY DAD!!!*
> 
> You sly dog!  I thought I was slipping up missing you on the list and sure enough you aren't on THE LIST!!!  Want to be??



That's not really optional at this point.  We're like the FBI.  Once we've got info on you, it's in the permanent Groupie file!      Publish the date so we don't have to wait for Di to let us know next year!!! 



			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> Where is Kouzzina?  Never heard of it!



It's the restaurant that replaced Spoodles on the Boardwalk.  Looks like a similar Mediterranean menu.  

As for the FaceBook stuff, it's pretty much over my head.  I think we're all fairly internet-savvy here but FB has so much going on.  One of my college daughters refuses to friend my wife and I since she says that's downright creepy.  The other one shares her FB with us freely.  

So like any good parents we've had to employ "moles" to let us know what is going on the "unfriended" daughter's FB pages.  Mostly we're glad we don't have access.


----------



## Inkmahm

Granny said:


> As for the FaceBook stuff, it's pretty much over my head.  I think we're all fairly internet-savvy here but FB has so much going on.  One of my college daughters refuses to friend my wife and I since she says that's downright creepy.  The other one shares her FB with us freely.
> 
> So like any good parents we've had to employ "moles" to let us know what is going on the "unfriended" daughter's FB pages.  Mostly we're glad we don't have access.



I AM the mole for my DB and SIL, but the girls all know that I can see what they post and I remind them every now and then just in case they forget.  They are basically good kids, really.  And the oldest will be in college in fall so no one will really be able to order her as to who her FB friends are or aren't. 

There are other relatives on FB who could be the mole to watch the girls but my DB prefers me.


----------



## stopher1

Inkmahm said:


> Teens!  They must think we are all stupid adults.



  Oh isn't that the truth?!?

I spend a lot of time with teens through my role as an Assistant Scoutmaster for my boys' Boy Scout Troop.  Many of them are definitely that way, but others are not.  Through some dogged determination and just putting in some extra time over the years, I've gotten to know several of the older ones pretty well, and they've all admitted to me (on several different occasions) that they have each thought that from time to time - especially about their parents or other relatives.  A couple have said they thought that about me earlier on, but as time has passed and I've invested more and more time in their lives through the activities and outings for the Troop, through personal conversations, and my commenting on their personal lives/pictures/activities (as laid out so thoroughly on Facebook!), each one of them has changed their tune about me.  Now they frequently seek out my advice or opinion on a variety of issues... and  even ask for help with different projects or activities.   But there are still those who think adults in general are just dorks.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Inkmahm said:


> Can you get a different pet sitter this one time?   My brother usually sits for our dog and my mom takes the the two cats. But we have our vet on backup duty if there is ever a time when the entire family needs to travel somewhere.  The vet will board any/all of our animals for us while we are away.
> 
> We haven't had to use the service in the last 6+ years but it is comforting to know it is there if we need it. Also if any of the animals get sick while we are away, the family member know to take them to the vet and let the vet handle/care for them.
> 
> Also, my nephew is 12 and his part time job is taking care of the neighbor's dog after school before the neighbor gets home from work.   Is there a reliable kid/teen in your neighborhood who could pet watch for you leaving your pet(s) in your own home while you are away?



Our backup/past pet sitter used to be my nephew (the only family that lives near us) but reliability became a bit sketchy a couple of times.  Other than that it gets a bit more difficult b/c we have 4 horses as well as the 2 dogs so having someone stay here is the best but I like a little more history with someone before I have them stay at my house.  We could swing something if it were a desperate situation but I guess I wasn't placing my BD trip in quite that category.  lol  Maybe I'll have to reconsider that possibility.  I did start thinking about my nephew again and perhaps if we layed out a few more basics it might work.  Twenty somethings can be as challenging as teens!    And my sister wants him to get married and have kids!    At least my nephew has told me that he recognizes he has a hard enough time taking care of himself right now.  

Regarding facebook - it can be interesting.  I'm on it a bit more than I used to be and since friending my other nephews and nieces I've learned more than I may have wished.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> That's not really optional at this point.  We're like the FBI.  Once we've got info on you, it's in the permanent Groupie file!      Publish the date so we don't have to wait for Di to let us know next year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's the restaurant that replaced Spoodles on the Boardwalk.  Looks like a similar Mediterranean menu.
> 
> As for the FaceBook stuff, it's pretty much over my head.  I think we're all fairly internet-savvy here but FB has so much going on.  One of my college daughters refuses to friend my wife and I since she says that's downright creepy.  The other one shares her FB with us freely.
> 
> So like any good parents we've had to employ "moles" to let us know what is going on the "unfriended" daughter's FB pages.  Mostly we're glad we don't have access.



Thanks Granny, I nabbed him!

That is the restaurant that Kat Cora has her name attached to!  We will have to go there, Iron Chef fans that we are.



stopher1 said:


> Oh isn't that the truth?!?
> 
> I spend a lot of time with teens through my role as an Assistant Scoutmaster for my boys' Boy Scout Troop.  Many of them are definitely that way, but others are not.  Through some dogged determination and just putting in some extra time over the years, I've gotten to know several of the older ones pretty well, and they've all admitted to me (on several different occasions) that they have each thought that from time to time - especially about their parents or other relatives.  A couple have said they thought that about me earlier on, but as time has passed and I've invested more and more time in their lives through the activities and outings for the Troop, through personal conversations, and my commenting on their personal lives/pictures/activities (as laid out so thoroughly on Facebook!), each one of them has changed their tune about me.  Now they frequently seek out my advice or opinion on a variety of issues... and  even ask for help with different projects or activities.   But there are still those who think adults in general are just dorks.



What  a mentor.  That is great.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good evening Groupies!  Well, I'm thinking about making a little change to my VGC birthday trip next month.  I messed up a bit and my pet sitter isn't available so both DH and I can't be gone at the same time.  And, I hadn't figured that the new World of Color show would be opening ON my birthday!    It was supposed to start in the spring.  Ok - technically it'll still be spring, but still.  I'm afraid I may be the only person that is thinking about giving up a room for that opening rather than trying to get one!    Mom could come along for company but we can't get quite the setup for her at DL that we do at WDW so I may be doing a shorter solo trip.
> 
> I'm not _really_ complaining (much) although it's not going to be the trip I planned on but it does mean I get to do exactly what I want to do whenever I want to.  Then again since it's my birthday trip that's what I was planning on anyway!!!!    My own darn fault for not getting all my ducks in a row sooner.  Gotta decide by tomorrow otherwise if I want to make a change it'll be points in holding.
> 
> Decision, decisions........  And please excuse the whining.



Wish we could help you out!  DD and I would love to look after two corgis and four horses!



Inkmahm said:


> I did more research and figured out there is a privacy setting that can be set to keep someone as a friend, but block them from seeing your wall. The wall tab just disappears from sight. I am sure that is what happened, despite my niece insisting she hasn't changed her settings.  Especially since her sister just did the same thing.
> 
> Teens!  They must think we are all stupid adults.  This particular niece has a new boyfriend who also is on Facebook. I copied his public information and sent it to my DB and SIL so they'd know what this guy is into.  I knew my niece would be very unhappy with me but I don't care. Her safety is much more important to me than her liking me at the moment. Someday she'll thank me for caring about her. But I don't expect that will be in the near future.





Granny said:


> As for the FaceBook stuff, it's pretty much over my head.  I think we're all fairly internet-savvy here but FB has so much going on.  One of my college daughters refuses to friend my wife and I since she says that's downright creepy.  The other one shares her FB with us freely.
> 
> So like any good parents we've had to employ "moles" to let us know what is going on the "unfriended" daughter's FB pages.  Mostly we're glad we don't have access.



My DD and I are friends.  Of course since she is still living at home I could tell her that was the only way she could have an account.  It is a great way to know what she and her friends are up to.  I am also friends with some of her friends.  They are great kids.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hope everyone has a great Mother's Day tomorrow!  This includes our dad's, fur baby mom's, aunts and anyone else who has kids they love!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

I am looking for some info about what is in DVC rooms.  As many times as I have stayed I haven't paid close enough attention to feel confident in assuring my parents.

Is there always a hair dryer in each bathroom?  I know the master has one but my boys never use one in the other bathroom so I never even looked. 

Also is there an iron and ironing board in each villa?  Who irons on vacation?  Oh yes, my mother. 

Also do the coffee pots take the pointy filters or the flat bottom ones?

We are staying at the Treehouse Villas if any of this is specific to the location.  I guess we just wing it on things like this but my parents are not quite that laid back.

Thanks for any help.  I searched a few minutes and didn't find what I was looking for so I naturally thought of the groupies. 

Oh and we are leaving Thursday a.m. for our road trip and actually staying at Kidani for Fri. & Sat. night before checking in at THV.   I only have 5 more sleeps!  Gotta get finished shopping & packing!


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hope everyone has a great Mother's Day tomorrow!  This includes our dad's, fur baby mom's, aunts and anyone else who has kids they love!



Right back at ya!  Happy Mother's Day to all my groupie Moms!  



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> I am looking for some info about what is in DVC rooms.  As many times as I have stayed I haven't paid close enough attention to feel confident in assuring my parents.
> 
> Is there always a hair dryer in each bathroom?  I know the master has one but my boys never use one in the other bathroom so I never even looked.
> 
> *I've only stayed in a 1 BR so I'm not sure.*
> 
> Also is there an iron and ironing board in each villa?  Who irons on vacation?  Oh yes, my mother.
> 
> *I've always had an ironing board in my room (studio & 1 BR)*
> 
> Also do the coffee pots take the pointy filters or the flat bottom ones?
> 
> *(Flat bottom)*
> 
> We are staying at the Treehouse Villas if any of this is specific to the location.  I guess we just wing it on things like this but my parents are not quite that laid back.
> 
> Thanks for any help.  I searched a few minutes and didn't find what I was looking for so I naturally thought of the groupies.
> 
> Oh and we are leaving Thursday a.m. for our road trip and actually staying at Kidani for Fri. & Sat. night before checking in at THV.   I only have 5 more sleeps!  Gotta get finished shopping & packing!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hope everyone has a great Mother's Day tomorrow!  This includes our dad's,* fur baby mom's*, aunts and anyone else who has kids they love!



Awwww, that is so sweet.  

Yes, Happy Mother's day to all Groupie Moms 

 Originally Posted by KeepSwimmingDory 
I am looking for some info about what is in DVC rooms. As many times as I have stayed I haven't paid close enough attention to feel confident in assuring my parents.

Is there always a hair dryer in each bathroom? I know the master has one but my boys never use one in the other bathroom so I never even looked.

I've only stayed in a 1 BR so I'm not sure.  Yes, I believe they are in all bathrooms

Also is there an iron and ironing board in each villa? Who irons on vacation? Oh yes, my mother.  When we go on a cruise I iron!!!

I've always had an ironing board in my room (studio & 1 BR)

Also do the coffee pots take the pointy filters or the flat bottom ones?

(Flat bottom) I concur

We are staying at the Treehouse Villas if any of this is specific to the location. I guess we just wing it on things like this but my parents are not quite that laid back.

Thanks for any help. I searched a few minutes and didn't find what I was looking for so I naturally thought of the groupies.

Oh and we are leaving Thursday a.m. for our road trip and actually staying at Kidani for Fri. & Sat. night before checking in at THV. I only have 5 more sleeps! Gotta get finished shopping & packing!

Have a great time!  Can't wait to hear how you like the THV


----------



## blossomz

It is sooooo windy here!!!

Wishing all of my fellow mums a happy Mother's Day!

DLI...too exciting!  I can hardly wait for our count down to get to 10 sleeps!


----------



## DiznyDi

DDad's sitting here rolling his eyes, "OK, OK, I give  up.  No better group to be tackled by than the Groupies from the Lodge.  Nanu nanu." says he. "It's OK to put May 7th on the list, but please note that that make DDi, 2 weeks older than me!" 

Muush, you and Granny are just too funny!

Facebook: I was fairly active while our son was in Iraq as that was how we communicated with him. Now that he's in Hawaii, I rarely get on. 

Dory, I like to take the Maxwell House filter packs with me for the coffee pot. Premeasured and self-contained. After brewing, throw them out. They're available at our local Wal-Mart. I usually purchase a case at Sam's Club and freeze the extra for the next trip.

Inkmahm, you can come and clean my desk anytime.  DDad is always saying my desk looks like Newman's desk from Jurassic Park.  And, sadly, he's correct. 

So sorry Kathy about your pet sitter difficulties. I hope something suitable works out for you and your 4-footed family.

For all Mothers and Daughters, may your day be extra special and filled with warm sunshine! (Cold and windy in Ohio). Happy Mother's Day! 

And, just like Dory, ONLY 5 MORE SLEEPS!!


----------



## twokats

Happy Mother's Day to all!

Ours is going to be iffy. . . I have to take Mom in to have a CBI.  Her white count has been too low for the last few days.  Dr is trying to get her built back up so she can have her treatment next week.  I was surprised when he said to bring her in on Sunday morning.  She is hanging in there though.   

Dory, hope you enjoy THV.  I really wanted to stay there, but there are 12 of us, so it would not have enough room for all of us.  Have to wait til not as many of us are going at once!!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Moose Mother's Day!!!*






Thanks to all Groupie mothers, grandmas, aunts and others who nurture and help raise our children.  And yes, that includes the non-human ones!


----------



## jimmytammy

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all the moms here 

Sorry I didnt post yesterday.  We were determined to get our garden planted, and we did along with a few flowers, some herbs, and a planter around a window.  Now to weed and watch it all grow!

Kouzzina was good.  Our DD got a dish with turkey and eggs, it was really good but more like a evening meal to me.  I had a pancake with orange and blueberry flavorings.  It was huge but very light.  DS and Tammy stuck with more traditional breakfast.  All in all, good experience, will go back.

We loved BWV!  Definitely 2nd to VWL.  1st time we all agreed we would like to stay there again.  Liked the closeness to HS and Epcot.  We hardly moved our vehicle.

Trip home went well.  We always pray before every long road trip, and we are glad we did this time as well.  We always ask God for safe travels as well as those around us.  He was with a trucker in front of us on 95.  Someone cut the 18 wheeler off, he swerved off an embankment, dust flying everywhere, never lost speed or control, just eased right back onto 95, cars giving him room.  It was a split second sight to behold.  I dont know if our prayer helped him or not, but I believe God was with that driver.  Otherwise, that bank and that truck shouldnt have got along.  That truck _should have_ flipped over, yet it didnt!

Glad to be home


----------



## stopher1

_Happy Mother's Day all you Groupie Moms!_


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We loved BWV!  Definitely 2nd to VWL.  1st time we all agreed we would like to stay there again.  Liked the closeness to HS and Epcot.  We hardly moved our vehicle.



Not surprisingly, I suppose, our family had the exact same sentiments.  BWV is nothing like VWL but we really, really liked it the first time we stayed there.  We needed more points and ended up buying a BWV contract that's the same basic point size as our VWL one.  We figured that we would need to own there to take advantage of the Standard View low point villas as well as the BW View if we ever wanted that.  A great resort with easy walking to HS and Epcot. 



> Trip home went well.  We always pray before every long road trip, and we are glad we did this time as well.  We always ask God for safe travels as well as those around us.  He was with a trucker in front of us on 95.  Someone cut the 18 wheeler off, he swerved off an embankment, dust flying everywhere, never lost speed or control, just eased right back onto 95, cars giving him room.  It was a split second sight to behold.  I dont know if our prayer helped him or not, but I believe God was with that driver.  Otherwise, that bank and that truck shouldnt have got along.  That truck _should have_ flipped over, yet it didnt!


I'm glad you guys made it home safe and sound.  That close encounter for the semi had to be a bit nerve wracking for everyone.  You can see it unfolding before you but it's hard to know if you need to be moving to the side or preparing to slam on the brakes.  I like the happy ending to the incident that you described.  

I haven't gotten around to posting our mini-meet photo yet.  I've been working on some projects but hope to have that posted soon.  I know you have the same picture so feel free to post it if you get the chance before me.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Sitting here by the phone waiting for my aunt to call me from the Magical Express.  Her plane just landed and she is going to call me from the bus.  How exciting.  I can live through her right now and look forward to our trip in 25 days!!  Starting to get our stuff together.  I love the Lodge but I am really looking forward to our second favorite resort.  I'm glad that there are other groupies that feel the same way about BWV.


----------



## Muushka

DLI dreaming of her next trip 

JT that sure was a close call.  I am glad that everyone was safe.  
We are always grateful when we complete the trip without incidents.


----------



## Granny

As promised, here is the group photo from our little mini-meet about 10 days ago.






Left to right that's me, Mrs Granny, AnnieT and her DH, Tammy, Kristian, Jimmy and Casey.  My apologies if I misspelled any names there.


----------



## Dizny Dad

As I prepared myself this morning for another day at the office (only to support those maintenance fees!), DiznyDi looked my way with one eye open, a small smile on her face, and in a small voice wispered "three more sleeps".   I hope so, but something tells me that for DiznyDi it will really be only two half sleeps!

*To all* - Thanks for the B'Day greetings.

*jimmytammy* - Good to hear all is well, but how come every picture posted of a groupie meet has you and family standing in it?  DiznyDi & I have Groupie Meet Envy!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the well wishes folks.  I am seriously looking into flights for our upcoming trips.  Those narrow escapes just remind me how close life can hang by a thread.  Its all in Gods hands, I have no doubt, but I believe He wants me to make the right choices too.

Granny, thanks for posting that pic.  I am like you, trying to get all those chores done and back on schedule is slowing me up.  And I dont want to pile anymore on Tammy right now.  I will give her a few days, then hint helping post those trip pics.

Dad, you are right, I am lucky that we are in a lot of those meet photos.  I love meeting groupies and fellow Lodge lovers.  A CM, whom I will let reveal themselves if they so wish, and I have been PMing the past couple days on this very subject on how DVC has opened up a world of meeting nice folks(like all yall here)


----------



## Muushka

> DiznyDi & I have Groupie Meet Envy!



Just wait till December!!!

Great picture Granny.  Thanks for posting (you brave man you) .


----------



## horselover

Great pic Granny!  Thanks for posting.  If you don't mind me asking because I've been dying to know.  How did you get your screen name?  It is a bit unusual!  



jimmytammy said:


> Dad, you are right, I am lucky that we are in a lot of those meet photos.  I love meeting groupies and fellow Lodge lovers.  A CM, whom I will let reveal themselves if they so wish, and I have been PMing the past couple days on this very subject on how *DVC has opened up a world of meeting nice folks(like all yall here)*



I couldn't agree more!  Can't wait to meet Kat4Disney in Oct.  We're still on for Grand Marnier Slushes in Epcot right?!



Muushka said:


> Just wait till December!!!
> 
> Great picture Granny.  Thanks for posting (you brave man you) .



Sad that I'll be missing the Dec. meet.  Can we start planning a meet for Dec. 2011?  

I'm starting to have serious Lodge withdrawals!  Although I'm really looking forward to finally staying at my other home in Oct. I did call MS over the weekend to look into the possibility of a split stay.  No luck & I can't w/l because I've already got 2 waitlists going.      I'll probably keep calling from time to time & check.  Dec. '11 is so far away.

Hope all the moms had a good day yesterday.  I unfortunately was sick all weekend which put a bit of a damper on our plans, but the boys did bring me breakfast in bed which was nice.

Have a good day my friends!


----------



## Muushka

> Can we start planning a meet for Dec. 2011?



Sure!  We will probably be going the first week.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

horselover & Muushka--thanks for your answers.  It is what I was thinking and glad to have a confirmation.  

DDi--thanks for the suggestion on coffee filters.  I bought those once for the Ft. Wilderness cabin but hadn't thought about it.  Great idea!  3 more sleeps! 

twokats--thanks   I hope your mom gets her count back up.

Thanks for all the mother's day wishes!  Hope everyone had a great weekend. 

Granny love the moose picture and what a nice groupie photo!


----------



## twokats

Muushka,
I hate to have to do this, but we had to cancel our July trip to the lodge!!
Life got in the way.  My DS has his two week National Guard summer duty during that time.  We thought about August, but Guard duty got in the way of the chosen week then also.  We don't know right now when we can get away.  Four of the six grandchildren are still in school.  

On another note. . . Mom's blood count is still dangerously low and she has had 3 shots to try to build her up.  Will find out today if they are going to try another shot or something else.   

Granny. . . that was a good picture.  

HL. . . DD and I are hoping for another Dec trip in 2011.  We would probably do like we did last year, the first 10 days of the month!


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Great pic Granny!  Thanks for posting.  If you don't mind me asking because I've been dying to know.  How did you get your screen name?  It is a bit unusual!



Yes, it is a bit unusual, especially for a guy.  It's pretty straightforward.  "Granny" is a derivative of my last name...think of something along the lines of "Granwich" or similar.  My nickname from my friends almost my whole life has been Granny.  So actually, in the real world, people do call me that, even with my former work associates.  

When I signed onto the DIS boards those many years ago, the registration required a user name.  I had never been on an internet forum before that, and was a bit nervous about giving out my name so I went with my long time nickname.

It was kind of funny that when I started posting in some of the more "heated" threads, people were so nice to me probably picturing some old lady from the Beverly Hillbillies.  But then I talked about DW, etc and people were really confused even though I always had "M" for my gender indicated in my profile.  So I stuck the "Yep, I'm a guy" on my signature and it stuck.  

Even the Tag Fairy had fun with that one, as you can see.

So that's it.  Nothing much, just looking for some anonymity many years ago.  In fact, the picture above is the first picture of myself I've posted on the DIS boards.  

Now there's a lot more than you ever wanted to know about a user name!!!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Muushka,
> I hate to have to do this, but we had to cancel our July trip to the lodge!!
> Life got in the way.  My DS has his two week National Guard summer duty during that time.  We thought about August, but Guard duty got in the way of the chosen week then also.  We don't know right now when we can get away.  Four of the six grandchildren are still in school.
> 
> On another note. . . Mom's blood count is still dangerously low and she has had 3 shots to try to build her up.  Will find out today if they are going to try another shot or something else.
> 
> Granny. . . that was a good picture.
> 
> HL. . . DD and I are hoping for another Dec trip in 2011.  We would probably do like we did last year, the first 10 days of the month!



 I canceled you.  I didn't want to do it, but it is done.

I hope your mom's white count goes up.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> I couldn't agree more!  Can't wait to meet Kat4Disney in Oct.  We're still on for Grand Marnier Slushes in Epcot right?!



Absolutely!!!!  I tried the Grey Goose lemonade slush on our trip a couple week ago.  Yum!!!  We might have to have one of each!!!   



horselover said:


> I'm starting to have serious Lodge withdrawals!



I know what you mean.  I had my tentative plans for 2011 but it didn't include the lodge - or at least the original.  AKV is the thought which is a nice second but I don't know if I can last until 2012 without a stay at the lodge. 


twokats - we're thinking of your mom and hoping the blood count gets back up.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Sure!  We will probably be going the first week.



That's our plan as well!  



twokats said:


> Muushka,
> I hate to have to do this, but we had to cancel our July trip to the lodge!!
> Life got in the way.  My DS has his two week National Guard summer duty during that time.  We thought about August, but Guard duty got in the way of the chosen week then also.  We don't know right now when we can get away.  Four of the six grandchildren are still in school.
> 
> On another note. . . Mom's blood count is still dangerously low and she has had 3 shots to try to build her up.  Will find out today if they are going to try another shot or something else.
> 
> Granny. . . that was a good picture.
> 
> HL. . . DD and I are hoping for another Dec trip in 2011.  We would probably do like we did last year, the first 10 days of the month!



I'm sorry you had to cancel your trip.       Prayers going up for your mom as I type.

Another groupie for the same time as us Dec. '11.  Woo hoo!  



Granny said:


> Yes, it is a bit unusual, especially for a guy.  It's pretty straightforward.  "Granny" is a derivative of my last name...think of something along the lines of "Granwich" or similar.  My nickname from my friends almost my whole life has been Granny.  So actually, in the real world, people do call me that, even with my former work associates.
> 
> When I signed onto the DIS boards those many years ago, the registration required a user name.  I had never been on an internet forum before that, and was a bit nervous about giving out my name so I went with my long time nickname.
> 
> It was kind of funny that when I started posting in some of the more "heated" threads, people were so nice to me probably picturing some old lady from the Beverly Hillbillies.  But then I talked about DW, etc and people were really confused even though I always had "M" for my gender indicated in my profile.  So I stuck the "Yep, I'm a guy" on my signature and it stuck.
> 
> Even the Tag Fairy had fun with that one, as you can see.
> 
> So that's it.  Nothing much, just looking for some anonymity many years ago.  In fact, the picture above is the first picture of myself I've posted on the DIS boards.
> 
> Now there's a lot more than you ever wanted to know about a user name!!!



Thanks for the explanation Granny!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Absolutely!!!!  I tried the Grey Goose lemonade slush on our trip a couple week ago.  Yum!!!  We might have to have one of each!!!
> *
> 
> 
> I know what you mean.  I had my tentative plans for 2011 but it didn't include the lodge - or at least the original.  AKV is the thought which is a nice second but I don't know if I can last until 2012 without a stay at the lodge.



Aren't those Grey Goose lemonades good?!  Perfect on a hot day.  One of each sounds good to me!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sending prayers up for your mom, you and your entire family.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

We have friends from school who have never stayed on property on their few WDW vacations.  I just found out they are staying next week for the first time on property & guess where?

Wilderness Lodge!  

I guess I must have talked so much about the lodge in our WDW discussions that they booked it for their trip.  Keeping my fingers crossed they love it like we do!  I'm looking forward to my THV trip, but I'm jealous she is staying at the lodge!


----------



## blossomz

Twokats....good thoughts your way. 
granny that photo is great. So nice to put names and faces together!  And I too was curious about the name. I guess we are really on what they call first name basis!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> Muushka,
> I hate to have to do this, but we had to cancel our July trip to the lodge!!
> Life got in the way.  My DS has his two week National Guard summer duty during that time.  We thought about August, but Guard duty got in the way of the chosen week then also.  We don't know right now when we can get away.  Four of the six grandchildren are still in school.
> 
> On another note. . . Mom's blood count is still dangerously low and she has had 3 shots to try to build her up.  Will find out today if they are going to try another shot or something else.



Sorry you had to cancel.  Hope everything works out with your mom.  She will be in my prayers.



Granny said:


> Yes, it is a bit unusual, especially for a guy.  It's pretty straightforward.  "Granny" is a derivative of my last name...think of something along the lines of "Granwich" or similar.  My nickname from my friends almost my whole life has been Granny.  So actually, in the real world, people do call me that, even with my former work associates.
> 
> When I signed onto the DIS boards those many years ago, the registration required a user name.  I had never been on an internet forum before that, and was a bit nervous about giving out my name so I went with my long time nickname.
> 
> It was kind of funny that when I started posting in some of the more "heated" threads, people were so nice to me probably picturing some old lady from the Beverly Hillbillies.  But then I talked about DW, etc and people were really confused even though I always had "M" for my gender indicated in my profile.  So I stuck the "Yep, I'm a guy" on my signature and it stuck.
> 
> Even the Tag Fairy had fun with that one, as you can see.
> 
> So that's it.  Nothing much, just looking for some anonymity many years ago.  In fact, the picture above is the first picture of myself I've posted on the DIS boards.
> 
> Now there's a lot more than you ever wanted to know about a user name!!!



I have been a groupie for quite some time now and I always wondered where your name came from!  Thanks for telling us!  Love the picture from your meet!


----------



## wildernessDad

I just wanted to say to my fellow groupies that I WILL be able to arrive on December 6.  

As you may know, I wondered if I would have to shave the first two days off of my VWL vacation for December, but I won't have to!

So it's VWL from 12/6 - 12/12 and AKV from 12/12 - 12/18!  A total of 12 nights!

You know how I get when the time is short!  Well, I'm feeling that way today!  I will try, really try not to spam you for 7 months!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I just wanted to say to my fellow groupies that I WILL be able to arrive on December 6.
> 
> As you may know, I wondered if I would have to shave the first two days off of my VWL vacation for December, but I won't have to!
> 
> So it's VWL from 12/6 - 12/12 and AKV from 12/12 - 12/18!  A total of 12 nights!
> 
> You know how I get when the time is short!  Well, I'm feeling that way today!  I will try, really try not to spam you for 7 months!



Why, we love your spam!  And seeing that we share the same arrival time for VWL as you, I will get excited with you!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> I just wanted to say to my fellow groupies that I WILL be able to arrive on December 6.
> 
> As you may know, I wondered if I would have to shave the first two days off of my VWL vacation for December, but I won't have to!
> 
> So it's VWL from 12/6 - 12/12 and AKV from 12/12 - 12/18!  A total of 12 nights!
> 
> You know how I get when the time is short!  Well, I'm feeling that way today!  I will try, really try not to spam you for 7 months!



Spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam.  Wonderful spam, wonderful spam!


----------



## Muushka

OK, where do I know those spam lines from?  What movie?????


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> OK, where do I know those spam lines from?  What movie?????



It's from Monty Python.  One of their skits on the show.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> It's from Monty Python.  One of their skits on the show.



Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Thanks, I needed that.


Now it will be stuck in my head for awhile!


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> It's from Monty Python.  One of their skits on the show.



Anyone seen Spamalot?  Hysterically funny!         Highly recommend it if you're a Monty Python fan.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Anyone seen Spamalot?  Hysterically funny!         Highly recommend it if you're a Monty Python fan.



I have heard that!


----------



## Dizny Dad

The Larch . . . .


----------



## DiznyDi

Sorry to break away from the Monty Python Circus...

*Hey Dory.....Only 2 more sleeps!!*


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Twokats*...sorry to hear you had to cancel.  I know how difficult that can feel.  Hopes and prayers out to your mom.  

*Jimmytammy*.....that was a close call......I'm sure the prayer was heard !

*Granny*....great pic and thanks for the story behind your DIS name 

I got back from FL late Friday (almost 10 pm) after a 10 hour drive that day and an almost 10 hour drive on Thurs.  Then worked all weekend......currently working on my last research paper for this semester (due on Sat).  Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone is doing !   

I'll post a few photos from our stay last week at BLT and VB (missing it so much especially since Philly has been quite cool since we got back. I left 90's for 50's and barely low 60's (and 30's at night !)   So it's hitting me hard.........we had a MK view and had to move to a Lake view at BLT. We liked both for different reasons......
















My daughter Brittany and I at Vero Beach (we were moving her out of FSU for the summer and just had to take a side trip) 











Maria


----------



## eliza61

Great pictures Maria, Very lovely Mom & daughter pictures.  Now I'm going to ask you for a ranking of dvc resorts.  We're thinking of trying BLT next year but we still haven't done Saratoga springs.  
We did WL/AKL split last August so I won't be able to get the gang back to WL this trip unless I pull the mom card.


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza61 said:


> Great pictures Maria, Very lovely Mom & daughter pictures.  Now I'm going to ask you for a ranking of dvc resorts.  We're thinking of trying BLT next year but we still haven't done Saratoga springs.
> We did WL/AKL split last August so I won't be able to get the gang back to WL this trip unless I pull the mom card.



Thanks eliza !
I'm personally biased towards BLT over SSR.  I've stayed at SSR 3x (every time was because it was all that was available.).  From my perspective, it is my least favorite resort.  Not that I don't like it (so no offense to SSR owners), but rather, if I have to rank, for me, it comes in last.  Unless I get a Congress Park room with a DD view---I'm not real thrilled.  But I do LOVE the DD view.  I've gotten it 2x so I consider myself very lucky.  But this resort is just so huge and spread out and doesn't have a "wow" factor for me (except the DD water view).   Even though BLT doesn't have the decor I prefer, it's location is the "wow" factor for me.  Loved waking up and feeling like I was almost in the MK.  We were able to walk to the MK in 10 min.  I timed it !  This was a normal pace---believe me, it was after EMH and we were tired so we were not power walking or anything.  Loved going up to TOWL and watching the fireworks.  LOVED the huge picture window in the living room (we had a one bedroom unit).  Loved the short walk across the sky bridge to the Contemporary and all the dining and shopping opportunities there.  We are truly glad we made this one of our "home" resorts.  Yes, the points are steep. I value my points and almost feel like I'm wasting them when I am forced to stay at a resort I'm not 100% thrilled with.  I know this is a VWL thread---and I adore this resort.  The ambience at VWL/WL cannot be beat (AKL/Kidani is the closest rival in my opinion).  But location for BLT is a huge plus for me.  
Good luck with your decision.  If you do decide on SSR, I highly recommend a nicely worded request for a Congress Park room with a DD view 

Maria


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> Anyone seen Spamalot?  Hysterically funny!         Highly recommend it if you're a Monty Python fan.



Three times!  I LOVED it.  I've got the CD soundtrack that I play every so often in my office - and I bought a pair of coconuts.  My boys have become huge MP fans as well, and love to pound them together.  They even went so far a couple of weekends ago during the Boy Scout's Spring Camporee, which just happened to have a medieval theme this time, to pull some MP schtick into their skits and activities.  It was hysterical.


----------



## Muushka

Loved the pictures Maria, beautiful mom/daughter.


----------



## stopher1

Hello Groupies!  Happy Wednesday.  Just popping in for a quick update and to say hi.  My week started off with a bang (3 conf. calls on Monday), but thankfully yesterday was nice and QUIET!!  Today I'm working from home, and that's nice too.  It's cool and rainy here in Indy today, and I'm watching our poplars blow in the wind, wishing I were looking at pine trees from a balcony at the Lodge (but not wishing for the heat or humidity of central Florida).  Oh well.  I'll be back in the world in about 4 months, so that thought will just have to do for now.  

*DiznyDi* and *Dory* - I hope you have wonderful trips!!  

*Twokats* - what a bummer that you had to cancel, I'm sory.  And more prayers for your mom. 

*Jimmytammy* - wow, I'm glad to hear that everyone was okay after that very close call...I kind of know what that was like thanks to a terrible accident I was in back when I was 16.  I was pounded by a girl who was trying to enter the freeway (going entirely too fast by the way) which then spun my car around a couple of times across multiple lanes of traffic stopping directly facing the on-coming traffic in the 3rd lane, with several semis coming right towards me (this was in Pasadena, CA and that freeway has 4 lanes on each side of the freeway).  I honestly don't remember the details of how it all happened as I freaked out and then blacked out, but somehow the car was moved over to the side of the road and neither my passenger or I were hurt.  I do remember whenever I came to, there was a very sweet older lady standing there next to the car speaking words of comfort to the two of us, but that was it.  I never saw her again, and the police report made no mention of any females on the scene except for my passenger and the driver of the car that hit us. People say angels are all around us, and that night I definitely believed it to be true.  Whether an angel or not, I was definitely watched over that night.  

*Granny* - what a great pic and the info about how you chose your name here on the DIS.  Some names are definitely more of a wonder than others...

*Maria* - great pics of your recent stay.  Glad to see you had a nice time getting your daughter.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks Stopher1 and Muushka !!!
It was nice to spend some "downtime" together before we got back to the stress of life !  


Maria


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

208 days until December 6 for anybody keeping track or counting down! 

Much love to all groupies!  Thanks for the wishes for a good trip.  Wish I could say I was all packed but I'm getting closer.

DDi - 1 more "sleep" left!  Are you going to AK first?  I was thinking you were at SSR but now I'm thinking I read you are going to AK.  We were going straight to THV but added on 2 nights at Kidani.

Maria - love the photo and that you and your daughter had that time together!

twokats - so sorry you had to cancel that trip. How is your mom?

eliza - 1 week? I can't wait to hear about it. Hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## Muushka

Well, we could stand it no longer.

Mr Muush got an offer to go to permanent at his contract job.  Working out the details now.  But......

Booked a cruise!  Freedom of the Seas.  A 7 night out of our favorite departure port, Port Canaveral.  Eastern, in a junior suite!  314 sq foot cabin and 101 square foot balcony.  Such a deal!!!  Only caveat, it is in September.  But we have done it before and are flexible!


----------



## horselover

I think Newark is your home airport.  How is it?  I've been tracking fares for Oct. & the dang SWA fares are just not coming down for Columbus week.  I found a decent fare this morning on Continental but it's connection through Newark.  I've never flown through Newark or on Continental before.  I'm praying it's nothing like flying through JFK.         Never again.    The flight would be 6:00 a.m. out of Providence (I know it's early!) arriving Newark at 7:00 & departing at 7:45.  It's pretty tight.   I hate connecting flights but sometimes you have to do what you have to do.  So what do you think?



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> 208 days until December 6 for anybody keeping track or counting down!
> 
> Much love to all groupies!  Thanks for the wishes for a good trip.  Wish I could say I was all packed but I'm getting closer.



Only 147 more days until my Oct. trip.  And yes I am counting!         Get packing Dory & have a wonderful trip!   



Muushka said:


> Well, we could stand it no longer.
> 
> Mr Muush got an offer to go to permanent at his contract job.  Working out the details now.  But......
> 
> Booked a cruise!  Freedom of the Seas.  A 7 night out of our favorite departure port, Port Canaveral.  Eastern, in a junior suite!  314 sq foot cabin and 101 square foot balcony.  Such a deal!!!  Only caveat, it is in September.  But we have done it before and are flexible!



I didn't realize Mr. Muush's job was a contract position.  I guess I missed that part.  So congrats to Mr. Muushka for making it permanent!           And congrats to you both for your upcoming cruise.  Sounds wonderful.  We've cruised in Sept. before with no problems, but you never know what you're going to get.  That's why the deals are so good I suppose.

DiznyDi & Dad - just 1 more sleep!            Have a fantastic trip.  Have a yogurt parfait for me!


----------



## Muushka

Ahhhhh. airport in Providence.  My old stoming grounds.  Went to high school in Warwick.  
I named my beloved late-great cat Teddy after that airport.  Theodore Francis!

Sorry, I digress......hope you get your answers!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Ahhhhh. airport in Providence.  My old stoming grounds.  Went to high school in Warwick.
> I named my beloved late-great cat Teddy after that airport.  Theodore Francis!
> 
> Sorry, I digress......hope you get your answers!



I've never heard anyone speak longingly of an airport before.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Well, we could stand it no longer.
> 
> Mr Muush got an offer to go to permanent at his contract job.  Working out the details now.  But......
> 
> Booked a cruise!  Freedom of the Seas.  A 7 night out of our favorite departure port, Port Canaveral.  Eastern, in a junior suite!  314 sq foot cabin and 101 square foot balcony.  Such a deal!!!  Only caveat, it is in September.  But we have done it before and are flexible!



Congrats to Mr. Muushka on the job and Congrats on the cruise!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Well, we could stand it no longer.
> 
> Mr Muush got an offer to go to permanent at his contract job.  Working out the details now.  But......
> 
> Booked a cruise!  Freedom of the Seas.  A 7 night out of our favorite departure port, Port Canaveral.  Eastern, in a junior suite!  314 sq foot cabin and 101 square foot balcony.  Such a deal!!!  Only caveat, it is in September.  But we have done it before and are flexible!



Congrats!!!

Hey everyone my Aunt just called me from our home!!!!  They are eating dinner at WCC and they were walking around exploring the Lodge first.  As she was talking to me the geyser erupted.  Sad not to be staying there but at least in 3 weeks I will be visiting and eating there!  She said it is VERY hot there.

Maria - Love the picture of you and your DD!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Well, we could stand it no longer.
> 
> Mr Muush got an offer to go to permanent at his contract job.  Working out the details now.  But......
> 
> Booked a cruise!  Freedom of the Seas.  A 7 night out of our favorite departure port, Port Canaveral.  Eastern, in a junior suite!  314 sq foot cabin and 101 square foot balcony.  Such a deal!!!  Only caveat, it is in September.  But we have done it before and are flexible!





  Good job Mr. Muush!!!


horselover said:


> I think Newark is your home airport.  How is it?  I've been tracking fares for Oct. & the dang SWA fares are just not coming down for Columbus week.  I found a decent fare this morning on Continental but it's connection through Newark.  I've never flown through Newark or on Continental before.  I'm praying it's nothing like flying through JFK.         Never again.    The flight would be 6:00 a.m. out of Providence (I know it's early!) arriving Newark at 7:00 & departing at 7:45.  It's pretty tight.   I hate connecting flights but sometimes you have to do what you have to do.  So what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Only 147 more days until my Oct. trip.  And yes I am counting!         Get packing Dory & have a wonderful trip!
> 
> !



Newark is waaay better than JFK.  thank God.  The hard problem with Newark is actually driving to it and the parking situation.  Believe or not you should be good even with only 45 mins.  they are very efficient especially in the morning.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for the congrats


----------



## blossomz

Great news Muush!
Hey, those groupies that have stayed at BLT, what kind of room location requests are the best for a lake view?


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka--I think we posted at the very same moment earlier!  Woohoo on the job & the cruise!    How wonderful!!

DLI--how fun to experience the lodge over the phone through the eyes of your aunt.  I have never eaten dinner at WCC--only breakfast.  Did they like it?

blossomz--did not make a room request at BLT so I'm no help but I did like my lake view.

Still packing--I'm such a Dory...oh look there's a shiny thing; hey that looks interesting....how can I get so distracted???


----------



## twokats

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> twokats - so sorry you had to cancel that trip. How is your mom?
> 
> Still packing--I'm such a Dory...oh look there's a shiny thing; hey that looks interesting....how can I get so distracted???



I'm just glad I was not the one to have to tell the grandchildren.  

Sorry to tell ya'll that Mom is in the hospital.  Her count has stayed so low and she has had a low grade temp, which is not good, so her doctor had me take her to the ER so that he could give her IV antibiotic and a blood transfusion.  She wishes she was home, but she is still a good trooper.  We hope to get her home by Friday.

Dory, I am usually up all night before we leave for the world trying to get all my packing finished.  I have not ever been able to accomplish it early!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher  
Yes I believe in Angels also.  Though I have never seen one, I feel they are there.  My MIL, while in a coma, saw them and spoke vividly of them later.  See saw them after the coma while still in the hospital.  She cant recall much else about from the time she arrived til the time she left, but the angels stand out.  Nurses and doctors told her several other people witnessed very much what she was describing.

Muushka

Congrats to you and Mr. Muushka on the permanent job!  And we need to plan another get together at Maggianos real soon.

twokats

Still sending those prayers.  Keep the faith!!  He will sustain.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Well, we could stand it no longer.
> 
> Mr Muush got an offer to go to permanent at his contract job.  Working out the details now.  But......
> 
> Booked a cruise!  Freedom of the Seas.  A 7 night out of our favorite departure port, Port Canaveral.  Eastern, in a junior suite!  314 sq foot cabin and 101 square foot balcony.  Such a deal!!!  Only caveat, it is in September.  But we have done it before and are flexible!



Yay!   Congrats to Mr. Muushka on the permanent job. Hearing others are getting hired gives hope to the rest of us unemployed people.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Stopher
> Yes I believe in Angels also.  Though I have never seen one, I feel they are there.  My MIL, while in a coma, saw them and spoke vividly of them later.  See saw them after the coma while still in the hospital.  She cant recall much else about from the time she arrived til the time she left, but the angels stand out.  Nurses and doctors told her several other people witnessed very much what she was describing.
> 
> Muushka
> 
> Congrats to you and Mr. Muushka on the permanent job!  And we need to plan another get together at Maggianos real soon.
> 
> twokats
> 
> Still sending those prayers.  Keep the faith!!  He will sustain.



I loved that restaurant!  We're in if you come this way.

*Stopher1 *  Oh my gosh.  What a nightmare of an accident.  I am so glad that you were all right.

Kathy, I am sorry to hear your mom is not doing well.  You sound like a great daughter, you take good care of Mom. 
I hope she feels better soon.

PS Thanks Inkmahn, I knew I was forgetting someone!


----------



## Inkmahm

twokats said:


> Sorry to tell ya'll that Mom is in the hospital.  Her count has stayed so low and she has had a low grade temp, which is not good, so her doctor had me take her to the ER so that he could give her IV antibiotic and a blood transfusion.  She wishes she was home, but she is still a good trooper.  We hope to get her home by Friday.



Prayers are going out for your mom. It's so hard to watch our parents become old and ill.  I know the feeling of being helpless. Hang in there!  It sounds likes your mom is in good hands.


----------



## Granny

*Muush*...congrats on Mr. Muushka and the job scene!  

*twokats*...continued prayers for your mother.  I hope she is able to come home as scheduled.


----------



## stopher1

Muuska - congrats to both you and Mr. Muuska!  That's great.  Congrats also on the upcoming cruise.  

jimmytammy - my grandmother, on the night before she died, saw and was talking to (an) angel(s).  We were all there in the room with her surrounding the bed, and she was totally oblivious to us, looking off in having an audible conversation.  It was fascinating to observe.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> *Stopher1 *  Oh my gosh.  What a nightmare of an accident.  I am so glad that you were all right.



Thanks, me too.  It was crazy.  I'd only had my license for a couple of months too, and was on my way from our high school basketball game to an after-game pizza party for the players and cheerleaders and then *WHAM*, literally.  Every so often my DW, who tends to have a bit of a lead foot, audibly wonders why I stick very close to the speed limit and don't like to stay too close to any merging lanes... and I'll retell the story.  She then stops complaining and says the same thing you did... I'm so glad you were all right.


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Thanks, me too.  It was crazy.  I'd only had my license for a couple of months too, and was on my way from our high school basketball game to an after-game pizza party for the players and cheerleaders and then *WHAM*, literally.  Every so often my DW, who tends to have a bit of a lead foot, audibly wonders why I stick very close to the speed limit and don't like to stay too close to any merging lanes... and I'll retell the story.  She then stops complaining and says the same thing you did... I'm so glad you were all right.



You were just a kid when that happened .  I probably would have never driven again!




Inkmahm said:


> Yay!   Congrats to Mr. Muushka on the permanent job. Hearing others are getting hired gives *hope *to the rest of us unemployed people.



Thank you and everyone for the congrats.  
"Remember Red, hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies. " 
(to quote Andy Dufresne from one of my favorite movies Shawshank Redemption).


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> You were just a kid when that happened .  I probably would have never driven again!



It took me a while to get back behind the wheel.


----------



## horselover

Inkmahm said:


> Yay!   Congrats to Mr. Muushka on the permanent job. Hearing others are getting hired gives hope to the rest of us unemployed people.



Hang in there Inkmahm!  DH had an interview this week, has another scheduled with a different company for next week, & one other potential interview for next week as well.  He's also decided he's going to try going out on his own & doing the consulting thing.  He's got a very good idea for how to break into a specialty market.  I told him to contact SCORE through the small business association & they'll hook him up with a mentor (mostly retired executives).  He's got that meeting next week as well.  They've paired him up with the founder of BJs.   Hopefully all this means things are improving.

*Eliza *- thanks for the info. on Newark airport.  Unfortunately you snooze, you lose.  I didn't book the ticket last night & now that fare is gone.  Seems to be the story for how this trip is going.  Back to waiting & watching.


----------



## twokats

jimmytammy said:


> twokats
> 
> Still sending those prayers.  Keep the faith!!  He will sustain.





Muushka said:


> Kathy, I am sorry to hear your mom is not doing well.  You sound like a great daughter, you take good care of Mom.
> I hope she feels better soon.





Inkmahm said:


> Prayers are going out for your mom. It's so hard to watch our parents become old and ill.  I know the feeling of being helpless. Hang in there!  It sounds likes your mom is in good hands.





Granny said:


> [/B]...continued prayers for your mother.  I hope she is able to come home as scheduled.



I thank all of you for the care and concern but especially the thoughts and prayers.  It is hard to watch your parent who has always been on the go be confined to the bed for so long and have so many hospital stays (which she hates!!)


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> Well, we could stand it no longer.
> 
> Mr Muush got an offer to go to permanent at his contract job. Working out the details now. But......
> 
> Booked a cruise! Freedom of the Seas. A 7 night out of our favorite departure port, Port Canaveral. Eastern, in a junior suite! 314 sq foot cabin and 101 square foot balcony. Such a deal!!! Only caveat, it is in September. But we have done it before and are flexible!


 Yeah Muushka on the DH getting the job!! Nothing says congratulations like a cruise!! Speaking of which, go ahead and add us to the cruise list....7 night Mediterranean DCL Cruise, August 13, 2011!!!!


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> Yeah Muushka on the DH getting the job!! Nothing says congratulations like a cruise!! Speaking of which, go ahead and add us to the cruise list....7 night Mediterranean DCL Cruise, August 13, 2011!!!!



Oh yeah!  Done!


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> Hang in there Inkmahm!  DH had an interview this week, has another scheduled with a different company for next week, & one other potential interview for next week as well.  He's also decided he's going to try going out on his own & doing the consulting thing.  He's got a very good idea for how to break into a specialty market.  I told him to contact SCORE through the small business association & they'll hook him up with a mentor (mostly retired executives).  He's got that meeting next week as well.  They've paired him up with the founder of BJs.   Hopefully all this means things are improving.



I think they are improving, yes.  But the group I am in at outplacement is for the most part all people over 50 and we haven't seen too many of us get jobs yet.  But activity is picking up for interviewing, but the actual job offers are still pretty rare.

I've been turning down offers of consulting work and just concentrating on finding a full time permanent position.  SCORE is a great idea if your DH does decide to do the consulting route.

I have a few jobs that may fit me that I know about but all are in very early stages. I haven't even had a chance to interview for them yet. Everything seems to take forever these days, but that's okay.  As long as I end up with something decent in the end, I can wait.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Muushka* ! Congrats on the Mr getting a permanent job and for booking that Disney cruise !!!!   

Maria


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> DLI--how fun to experience the lodge over the phone through the eyes of your aunt.  I have never eaten dinner at WCC--only breakfast.  Did they like it?



I haven't gotten to talk to her yet but she has eaten there before and really liked it.  She said she didn't think she would be able to eat though because she was having a bad heartburn attack.  She went with though for her friends.  She tried to call me again this morning to tell me she was walking up Main Street but I was at work.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Oh and
3 weeks from today!!!!!


----------



## horselover

Dropped to the 2nd page.  Say it isn't so!

DiznyDi & Dad - hope you're having fun.  Missing your daily pre-trip excitement posts!

Only 145 days to go....

Happy weekend groupies!


----------



## Inkmahm

Good news:  My inlaws were able to get a 2 bedroom at OKW for our trip in December.  Bad news, we won't be staying at VWL anymore. 

Muushka,can you change the schedule to show Dec 4 through Dec 8 at OKW and Dec 9 and 10th at AKV.  We're going to leave OKW a day early to still stay at AKV two nights instead of moving for just one for Friday.


----------



## twinklebug

horselover said:


> Dropped to the 2nd page.  Say it isn't so!
> 
> DiznyDi & Dad - hope you're having fun.  Missing your daily pre-trip excitement posts!
> 
> Only 145 days to go....
> 
> Happy weekend groupies!



I saw it down there and considered bumping it... then curiosity got the better of me and I wanted to see for just how long it would take to get bumped... not long at all 

Kind of got me to wondering (one of those days and one thought led to the next and the next...) if some day our great great grand children might be on their version of the "web" pulling up all of our old conversations here and getting to know us better. Disney will be around still I'm sure but I wonder if they'll get the monty python references.

I'm going to second the Happy Weekend Groupies thought! If anyone's interested I'm setting up bar now (although I'm off of soda and haven't had a drink for months, the sun is shining and I need a margarita!)... requests? hehe


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Dropped to the 2nd page.  Say it isn't so!
> 
> DiznyDi & Dad - hope you're having fun.  Missing your daily pre-trip excitement posts!
> 
> Only 145 days to go....
> 
> Happy weekend groupies!



Oh my gosh!!!

*twinklebug*, interesting thoughts there.  I'll have a little adult beverage with you!

*Inkmahm* Bummer!  I'll (sadly) make the changes.


----------



## eliza61

Mornin' groupies.
Beautiful Saturday in the Philly area.  Flyers came back from elimination. Yeah!!

Doing the single digit dance.   for vacation.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> *Inkmahm* Bummer!  I'll (sadly) make the changes.



Am I still invited to the DIS meet in December at the Lodge even if I'm not staying there?

This OKW thing is hard to get used to... any of you stayed at OKW? Tell me it isn't that bad.


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> Am I still invited to the DIS meet in December at the Lodge even if I'm not staying there?
> 
> This OKW thing is hard to get used to... any of you stayed at OKW? Tell me it isn't that bad.



Of course you are!

We have stayed at OKW about 4 times.  If I had 4 adults, that is where I would stay. It may surprise you.  I love the size of the place (the unit that is).  I am not crazy over the decor, but living in S FL for 10 years will do that to you (well, us anyway).  It may surprise you!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Mornin' groupies.
> Beautiful Saturday in the Philly area.  Flyers came back from elimination. Yeah!!
> 
> Doing the single digit dance.   for vacation.



Now that is a trip report I can't wait to read!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Mornin' groupies.
> Beautiful Saturday in the Philly area.  Flyers came back from elimination. Yeah!!
> 
> Doing the single digit dance.   for vacation.



Like Muush said, we are all looking forward to that trip report!!  



Inkmahm said:


> This OKW thing is hard to get used to... any of you stayed at OKW? Tell me it isn't that bad.



We've stayed at OKW three times now...it is a beautiful resort and yes, there is a big difference in the room sizes.  And the balcony is very large and nice too.  With multiple adults on the trip, you will find that the extra space should make things easier and possibly more relaxing.

OKW has wonderful, lush landscaping and a laid-back feeling that is so nice after a day in the parks.  I think you will enjoy it quite a bit.  We don't prefer it to VWL or BWV personally, but it probably comes in third for us as far as preferences in DVC resorts.  You'll have a great time, I'm sure.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Inkmahm said:


> This OKW thing is hard to get used to... any of you stayed at OKW? Tell me it isn't that bad.



An OKW dedicated 2BR was our first DVC stay after buying.  We loved it!  I had read about the big rooms but it still was shocking.  And that deck!     It is so lush and tropical that we felt like we were in Hawaii (since we've visited there more than other "tropics").  The room decor looked better to me in person than in pictures although it's probably not going in my house but really that's true of most of the DVC decor .  And what is it with DVC and couch material?   We'll be back again and happy to be there.

Oh - and our trip was in Dec.  The resort had a very nice tropical holiday feel.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Mornin' groupies.
> Beautiful Saturday in the Philly area.  Flyers came back from elimination. Yeah!!
> 
> Doing the single digit dance.   for vacation.



Woo Hoo for the Flyers!  My neighbors were probably wondering what all the screaming was about!  
Hope everything goes well with your trip and that volcano doesn't get in the way.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Of course you are!
> 
> We have stayed at OKW about 4 times.  If I had 4 adults, that is where I would stay. It may surprise you.  I love the size of the place (the unit that is).  I am not crazy over the decor, but living in S FL for 10 years will do that to you (well, us anyway).  It may surprise you!



What about 6 adults?   We were originally going with my inlaws and they were bringing our niece and nephew with them from PA.   The kids backed out early this year, which is fine.  So then it was just the 4 of us going. Last week we decided to add my DH's sister and husband from Seattle to the mix as they seemed to really enjoy WDW when they came with us for the family reunion in December 2007.  They jumped at the chance!   So, it is my inlaws, us, and my DH's sister and husband.


----------



## Inkmahm

Granny said:


> We've stayed at OKW three times now...it is a beautiful resort and yes, there is a big difference in the room sizes.  And the balcony is very large and nice too.  With multiple adults on the trip, you will find that the extra space should make things easier and possibly more relaxing.
> 
> OKW has wonderful, lush landscaping and a laid-back feeling that is so nice after a day in the parks.  I think you will enjoy it quite a bit.  We don't prefer it to VWL or BWV personally, but it probably comes in third for us as far as preferences in DVC resorts.  You'll have a great time, I'm sure.



Thanks!  That is encouraging since we own at VWL and BWV and love them both.   I figured out taste in general would be very similar to the other Groupies here so it makes me feel better to hear Groupies like OKW!


----------



## Inkmahm

KAT4DISNEY said:


> An OKW dedicated 2BR was our first DVC stay after buying.  We loved it!  I had read about the big rooms but it still was shocking.  And that deck!     It is so lush and tropical that we felt like we were in Hawaii (since we've visited there more than other "tropics").  The room decor looked better to me in person than in pictures although it's probably not going in my house but really that's true of most of the DVC decor .  And what is it with DVC and couch material?   We'll be back again and happy to be there.
> 
> Oh - and our trip was in Dec.  The resort had a very nice tropical holiday feel.



Thanks!  That made me think of Castaway Cay in December. We have been there 4 times so far and 3 of those have been in early December.   When we were there at the end of April, I said the place looked funny without the Christmas decorations. I'm used to the tram having a Rudolph nose on it!  

I'm starting to like the idea of OKW more.  As long as I can get us in a first floor unit (or one with an elevator) for my MIL and get one that has a bathroom door in the laundry room, we'll be okay.   I hope.  

We're still heading over to the Lodge though for at least dinner at Artist Point. My SIL and BIL LOVED it there when I booked them for one night in Dec 07 beforethe rest of the family got in.  They had a studio and thought it was great. We stayed at BWV in Boardwalk view that trip and they liked the studio at VWL better.  So, I'm hoping OKW will be okay for this trip as long as we throw in a dash of Lodge magic here and there...


----------



## eliza61

Inkmahm said:


> Am I still invited to the DIS meet in December at the Lodge even if I'm not staying there?
> 
> This OKW thing is hard to get used to... any of you stayed at OKW? Tell me it isn't that bad.



We stayed at a OKW twice and enjoyed it.  The big pro for us was the room size, as Muushka said the units are big.  It doesn't have the ambience (sp) of wilderness lodge though.  The balcony was pretty big also.  Had a round table and chairs for 4 to sit comfortably.


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> What about 6 adults?   We were originally going with my inlaws and they were bringing our niece and nephew with them from PA.   The kids backed out early this year, which is fine.  So then it was just the 4 of us going. Last week we decided to add my DH's sister and husband from Seattle to the mix as they seemed to really enjoy WDW when they came with us for the family reunion in December 2007.  They jumped at the chance!   So, it is my inlaws, us, and my DH's sister and husband.



Yup, 6 adults would be fine, as long as they understand the sleeping arrangements.  
But once nappy time is over, plenty of room for everyone!


----------



## wildernessDad

Cool beans!

I called DVC MS today and was able to get an AKV Std View Studio for my daughter and granddaughter for the night of December 11!  That way, they'll be at AKV Kidani when we all check in for our family vacation on the 12th!

They're arriving at MCO late on the 11th straight from Reno/Tahoe.


----------



## blossomz

I called MS and was able to snag another night in the same villa!  So we ended up with the entire week!,,,    finally under the 30 day mark!


----------



## stopher1

Happy Monday Groupies!  Just wanted to start your week off "right"...


























_Have a great day and week all!_


----------



## horselover

Thanks Eliza!  Just what I needed on a Mon. morning.


----------



## horselover

Thanks Stopher!  Just what I needed on a Mon. morning.


----------



## Muushka

Bloss and WD, congrats on the good luck!

Stopher, great pictures.  Good way to start out a Monday.


----------



## Granny

Stopher...thanks for the Monday morning uplifting photos!  

I finally have some of my photos loaded from my recent AKV-Kidani stay.  Of course, they are completely off topic for the thread so I'll just say that it was obvious to me from the design, charm and ambience of this resort that it had the same architect as WL.  So now that I've tied this back to our thread, I have a few photos:

The AKL-Jambo lobby of course has a very familiar feel to us Groupies:






As do some of the walkways around the resort:






The Kidani lobby has its own charm:







And their own version of the WL totem pole:







Lots of nooks and crannies like this great comfortable room with the fireplace and the overlook of the savanna.






And no shortage of animal views from our balcony:


----------



## Granny

And Eliza, I couldn't help but think of you when I saw this in our hallway:







So true, so true!


----------



## stopher1

*Granny* - those are some great photos!  Thanks for sharing.  Makes me want to be there right now...


----------



## Muushka

Wow Granny.  That is the first time I have seen the walkway.  It does look like VWL!  Thanks for posting them, it is fun to compare.


----------



## wildernessDad

Awww!  Those two giraffes were neckin'!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> Awww!  Those two giraffes were neckin'!




Thanks for the pictures Stopher and Granny!!!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Awww!  Those two giraffes were neckin'!



Mother and child, I believe.  So let's stick with hugging!


----------



## blossomz

When we went on the lodge safari last year they told us they are 2 young girls born close together, different moms. They have grown up together and are inseparable!  How great is that?

26 days and counting down!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> And Eliza, I couldn't help but think of you when I saw this in our hallway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true, so true!




....This just in, Congolese wiseman's wife tries to feed son to Hyenas for burning down her kitchen trying to make microwave popcorn.  

Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## jimmytammy

I hope for a great Wed. to all the Groupies!!

Love all the pics too!!  I will get mine up soon, I promise.


----------



## horselover

Just logged onto my FB account & much to my surprise & delight I saw a picture front & center of our beloved groupies DiznyDi & DiznyDad!  I have OL has one of my friends & they apparently enjoyed the Tue. night Epcot wine meet OL hosts.  They are pictured front & center & look very happy.   You go Di & Rich!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Just dropping in to say hi!  Nice pictures Stopher & Granny!!


----------



## stopher1

horselover said:


> Just logged onto my FB account & much to my surprise & delight I saw a picture front & center of our beloved groupies DiznyDi & DiznyDad!  I have OL has one of my friends & they apparently enjoyed the Tue. night Epcot wine meet OL hosts.  They are pictured front & center & look very happy.   You go Di & Rich!



  I've got OL as one of my friends too... I'll have to go look at the latest pictures.


----------



## Inkmahm

stopher1 said:


> I've got OL as one of my friends too... I'll have to go look at the latest pictures.



Me, too!


----------



## jimmytammy

These are in no particular order




DD at HS.  She loves 40s and 50s stuff, so HS is right up her alley





Goofy at F&G Fest





China




This lady was selling flowering stems at Epcot that are used to make leis.  We bought 3 for my mom and they are already budding out!


----------



## jimmytammy

DD at the Studios












Us with Ranger Stan and his sweetie




Sharing friendship over a danish at BW bakery, ahhh!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

F&G Fest at Epcot




MICKEY!!!








He looks familiar, like somebody who might hang out at the Lodge pool




Spent WAYYYYY too much time at the French bakery


----------



## jimmytammy

Fran Cosmo, singing Boston songs








Though these guys werent the real deal, they were very close, especially musically.  Cosmo doesnt have the vocals quite to Brad Delp, but he was good


----------



## jimmytammy

BWV 1 bedroom


----------



## Granny

*Jimmy*...thanks for sharing all the pictures.  I know it got really hot while you were there and it's not always fun to take photos in the heat.  But you did a great job...and always nice to see Ranger Stan, though I'm still adjusting to seeing him in his "civvies".  

Looks like you all had another great trip.  Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## blossomz

Love those photos!  Especially Ranger Stan. I'm sure you told him how much we all miss him!  We are about 23 days away and I can't stand it!


----------



## Muushka

Good morning Groupies

Computer problems have given me a lot of free time to do such things as housework .  

JT, thank you for the picture fix, I needed that!


----------



## stopher1

Nice pics *Jimmy! * Thanks for sharing that nice little Disney fix for the day.   

We're heading up to Chicago this afternoon/evening for the weekend.  We'll et another little Disney fix hitting the Doorway to Dreams event they're having up there on Saturday.  We have no intention of picking up any more points at this time, just going for the fun and to get that little fix by seeing some characters, etc, and of course walk the BLT model room once more.  Plus while we're up there we're going to Medieval Times tomorrow night for dinner (the kids had such a good time last fall when we hit the Kissimmee castle, I said sure, lets go to the Schaumburg one as well while we're in the neighborhood), Rainforest Cafe on Saturday after the event and gonna enough a couple of the other things in the city (Navy Pier, Sears Tower, etc) as well as the "beach" there at Lake Michigan.  _Have a great weekend all!  _


----------



## MiaSRN62

Good day all.....have a nasty case of the "post disney trip" blues......I always get that way for a couple weeks after returning.  

Anyway...loved the photos Stopher and Jimmytammy ! Really nice !

Blossomz and WD---awesome that you guys had such great luck securing reservations !  Happy for you 

Maria


----------



## cheer4bison

It is so nice to see the photos from your trip, JimmyTammy. Thanks for sharing!  Looks like a lovely vacation and it appears that retirement suits Ranger Stan very well.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Great pictures JT!!  I liked the BWV ones too.  Even though we will be in a studio it got me pumped up!  We will be there 2 weeks from today!!!


----------



## DVCGeek

Our VWL add-on deed arrived in tonight's mail!  I'm still swamped w/ work and other stuff in my life, but all in all things are good.  Wish I were in Disney...  My boss is going to WDW in June (Ft. Wilderness cabin) and my parents are also going in June to AKV and again in Aug to OKW.  I'm currently sans ressies for WDW, but plan to book 4 nights arriving May 19, 2011 at the 11 month mark.  I do, however, have a trip to DL in less than 5 months staying in our left-coast sister resort, VGC.  Plane scheduled to take off in 148 days, 10 hours, 41 minutes, and 29 seconds as I write this...  _Not that I'm counting_


----------



## MiaSRN62

YEA *DVCGeek *!!! CONGRATS !!! 

In looking at JT's BWV photos....I haven't stayed there since 2003---but those are totally new/different couches aren't they ?   I like them. 


Maria


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> In looking at JT's BWV photos....I haven't stayed there since 2003---but those are totally new/different couches aren't they ?   I like them.
> 
> 
> Maria



Part of the refurb.  They all have instructions sitting on them so you know how to use them!    Ok - not for the sitting part - just the sleeping.


----------



## horselover

Great pics Jimmy!  Thanks for posting.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Part of the refurb.  They all have instructions sitting on them so you know how to use them!   *Ok - not for the sitting part - just the sleeping*.





Absolutely beautiful weather here which is supposed to last through the beginning of next week.      Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## wildernessDad

Woo hoo!  Only 199 days to go until our 12-night WDW split-stay trip in December!  I'm under 200 days!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thought our moose fans would like to see this.
http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/37272661/ns/today-today_pets_and_animals/?Gt1=43001


----------



## Muushka

WD I love your countdown because it is my countdown!!!

DLI, great Moosie story!



*There is a birthday coming up soon.  Sunday to be exact.*

*Maria!!  Happy Early Birthday Maria!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thought our moose fans would like to see this.
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/37272661/ns/today-today_pets_and_animals/?Gt1=43001



Love that story!

If Pete needs a new home, just in case something happens, I think we know the perfect place for him.  The 1st Moose of FL.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Happy Saturday groupies!  We drove through the night to get home and we're thankful for a safe drive and a wonderful week with my parents.   I was wishing I had a week at the lodge to relax before we came back.  Must read back and see what I missed in this thread.

I did get to visit the lodge once, eat breakfast at WCC and show my parents around the lobby.  They were impressed that I knew the name of the bear at the bottom of the totem pole when the younger Ranger saw us looking at it and asked if we knew.  I was just happy I got such an easy question. 

I didn't get to take many pictures there but I did get a photo of a fabulous painting I saw at DTD in the Art of Disney store that reminded me of the groupies and thought you might like to see it too.






Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dory - Glad you had a great trip with your parents!  Love the picture.






Maria - Have a great birthday!!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Dory - Glad you had a great trip with your parents!  Love the picture.



Thanks!  And one of the best times I had on the trip was the privilege of meeting DiznyDi and DDad.  We were at AKL Kidani during the same time and set up a time to meet in the lobby.  I looked up and saw a couple coming that I knew had to be them.  It was so much fun!  I said "You must be Diane!?!" And she said "Dory!"  I looked at DDad and was like omg I don't even know his name so I told him all I knew to call him was Dad!  

My DH and I had such an enjoyable visit with them and I must say groupies are the best!  I was so glad we made time to get together! Hope we meet again.


----------



## blossomz

20 more sleeps!  Next weekend the packing ritual begins!  These last 2 weeks of school will really crawl!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thought our moose fans would like to see this.
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/37272661/ns/today-today_pets_and_animals/?Gt1=43001



What a heartwarming story !  Thanks for posting !!!

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> WD I love your countdown because it is my countdown!!!
> 
> DLI, great Moosie story!
> 
> 
> 
> *There is a birthday coming up soon.  Sunday to be exact.*
> 
> *Maria!!  Happy Early Birthday Maria!!!*



THANKS *MUUSHKA* !!!!  

And loved the pic *Dory* 

Maria


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Maria!* 

We just finished watching UP a little while ago.  Our pup Tucker (who turns 7 tomorrow BTW) was so funny.  He always watches animals on TV and will bark at dogs.  And even animated ones!  The screen would switch to Mr. Fredrickson or someone else and he'd stop.  Then a quick flash back to the dogs just sitting and he'd start growling.  I figured it's nice to have a film that the whole family can enjoy!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dory
Glad yall got back safely.  Love the pic!

And great that yall got to meet Dad and Di.  They are a special couple for sure.


----------



## Granny

*Hey Maria....*






Hope it's a great one!!!


----------



## madcoco

Have been visiting some relatives whom are staying in a 2BDR 4th floor until tomorrow then headed over to BLT. It is their first time staying at VWL. They have really enjoyed it and will definitely return. We had a wonderful meal at AP with excellent service. Copper River Wild Salmon are in season.It was an added bonus. Just a few minor issues(may be more of an issue to others) The Spa Tub has been broken for the entire visit. Promised to be fixed on Fri.  Maintainence just showed up to say it would be fixed tomorrow.
No biggie. They told them they rarely use it. The other minor issue was Internet. The only Ethernet Cables available were only a few feet long. Cannot reach past the end table next to couch. Front Desk apologized. Dug through the old cable jungle box in the garage and found one for them. 
    Has anyone been bitten by Yellow Flies here?  Have never seen so many people bitten in one little area. Near  the back entrance headed past the smoking area to the pool. If you have an allergic reaction to them they can look like nasty spider bites and you should seek first aid. Just must be a bad season for them this year. All the time spent in FL Never remember being bit by a Yellow Fly. My DA and others not so lucky. Hope everyone enjoys their next stay.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Maria*--Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

madcoco said:


> Have been visiting some relatives whom are staying in a 2BDR 4th floor until tomorrow then headed over to BLT. It is their first time staying at VWL. They have really enjoyed it and will definitely return. We had a wonderful meal at AP with excellent service. Copper River Wild Salmon are in season.It was an added bonus. Just a few minor issues(may be more of an issue to others) The Spa Tub has been broken for the entire visit. Promised to be fixed on Fri.  Maintainence just showed up to say it would be fixed tomorrow.
> No biggie. They told them they rarely use it. The other minor issue was Internet. The only Ethernet Cables available were only a few feet long. Cannot reach past the end table next to couch. Front Desk apologized. Dug through the old cable jungle box in the garage and found one for them.
> Has anyone been bitten by Yellow Flies here?  Have never seen so many people bitten in one little area. Near  the back entrance headed past the smoking area to the pool. If you have an allergic reaction to them they can look like nasty spider bites and you should seek first aid. Just must be a bad season for them this year. All the time spent in FL Never remember being bit by a Yellow Fly. My DA and others not so lucky. Hope everyone enjoys their next stay.





So nice to hear of new VWL folks enjoying their stay!  And the Artist Point report is making me hungry! 

In 10 years of staying at WDW resorts including the fort and WL this trip was our first to be bothered by those nasty yellow flies biting us.  We had trouble with them last week at the Blizzard Beach putt putt course and also outside our Treehouse Villa.  And yes they made huge red spots on some of us.  Sorry your family experienced it too!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Birthday Maria!


----------



## Muushka

Corinne said:


> Happy Birthday Maria!



Yours is right around the corner, girlfriend!

Hi *madcoco *  Nice to see you .  Visit often and remember, we love trip reports (thanks for yours!) and pictures, 
if it isn't too much trouble.
I lived in S FL for 10 years and never ran into a yellow fly.  They sound nasty!

*KAT4DISNEY *we must have been watching the same showing of UP!  I laughed much more this time around.

Welcome home *Dory*!!  Good job on the WL quiz.  You make us all very proud.
And you got to meet DiznyDi and DDad!!  Lucky you!!!


And the birthday graphics, *ROCK!!!*

So, *Maria*, where shall we meet you for dinner?  WL BLT, MK??  You name it!  I hope your day is a very happy one!


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy birthday, Maria!

Well, I put a WL in for the evening of the 5th of December in a VWL studio.  Rots of ruck getting that, right?  I'll cancel the WL as soon as the airfare becomes firm.


----------



## horselover

Granny & Dory - great graphics!  Our groupies are so talented!


----------



## blossomz

Happy moose day Maria!  Count me in for dinner too!

Anyone have a remedy to avoid those yellow flies?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Thanks!  And one of the best times I had on the trip was the privilege of meeting DiznyDi and DDad.  We were at AKL Kidani during the same time and set up a time to meet in the lobby.  I looked up and saw a couple coming that I knew had to be them.  It was so much fun!  I said "You must be Diane!?!" And she said "Dory!"  I looked at DDad and was like omg I don't even know his name so I told him all I knew to call him was Dad!
> 
> My DH and I had such an enjoyable visit with them and I must say groupies are the best!  I was so glad we made time to get together! Hope we meet again.


Love those groupie meets!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday Maria!*
> 
> We just finished watching UP a little while ago.  Our pup Tucker (who turns 7 tomorrow BTW) was so funny.  He always watches animals on TV and will bark at dogs.  And even animated ones!  The screen would switch to Mr. Fredrickson or someone else and he'd stop.  Then a quick flash back to the dogs just sitting and he'd start growling.  I figured it's nice to have a film that the whole family can enjoy!






blossomz said:


> Happy moose day Maria!  Count me in for dinner too!
> 
> Anyone have a remedy to avoid those yellow flies?



Yea, I have never seen them before.  Now I'm a bit nervous hearing this.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey Groupies, We're Back!
And just in time to wish *Maria* a very *Happy Birthday!* It's been a beautiful day filled with sunshine - a perfect day to celebrate! Hope you've had great fun! 

*Dory* and *Granny*, your graphics are the best! 

 to *madcoco*

It will take me all day tomorrow to read back through the posts and get caught up. 

As DDad promised, I was at the lodge multiple (3) mornings just for the yogurt parfait! For all you parfait enthusiasts, a CM told me the fresh, made-to-order parfaits are being replaced with the pre-made variety and will be available in the cooler. The counter will be serving Mickey waffles! You can't imagine my disappointment! That morning I ate not just 1 but 2 parfaits! And I enjoyed every bite!

Dad and I shared a Lapu Lapu while we waited on our Kona reservation. Our first one ever. It was good - but I'm glad we shared.

Our best meal was at Artists Point. But as a reminder, check and double check your ressies. According to Disney Dining, we arrived a day early for our Artists Point reservation   and had 2 reservations for the following evening.  They weren't busy so it wasn't a problem and we were seated at a beautiful location next to the window and looking out over the waterfall.

We spent leisurely days in the parks and went back to the resort to swim when we'd had enough of the heat.

At Kidani, I had requested a room close to the elevator, and sure enough we were steps from the ice machine and the elevator that took us down to the parking area near the swimming pool.  We were in a savanna view room and saw plenty of animals. I thoroughly enjoyed my stay and would not hesitate to stay again in the future. While there, we met up with *Dory* and her DH. What great folks they are! It was enjoyable getting to know a little bit about them and their family. How very fortunate we were that their trip corresponded with ours and we were able to make the connection.

We also met John from Owners Locker at his Tuesday eve 'meet and greet' outside France.  We have been trying to get there the past 3 trips and it just hasn't worked out for us.  This time it did! We met other Dis folks; Dadio, Maistre Gracie, NancyinNYC and 2princes2princesses. Again, an enjoyable evening spent in conversation with others that share a love of the mouse.

DVC has a TOWL tour that we participated in. Nice sandwiches, prizes, pins and fastpasses. The view from the lounge is wonderful. I can understand why BLT owners love this place.  We used our fastpasses the next day and rode Toy Story Mania multiple times. 

At Welcome Home Wednesday we received white DVC hats. I was hoping for red.  DeeVee wasn't there, only her husband, Luke See. In addition to the DVC prizes, they distributed various other prizes to lucky recipients; photopass coupon, Portobellos gift certificate, parasailing gift certificate. It was a nice way to spend an hour. Afterwards we walked through Epcot until it was apparant the rains were on the way.

For those of you with forthcoming trips, make sure to look for the Tron monorail. This is a really cool monorail that we saw only in Epcot. The paint job is awesome!  You'll know it when you see it.

As is the case with all trips, the end came much too quickly! I'm sure DDad will add his 2 cents tomorrow. It is nice to be home, though. And back in touch with the Groupies! 

Next trip, Dec. 2 to VWL!  Of course, I've got to get through DS's wedding in Hawaii next month, first.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Di

Glad yall made it home safely and had a great trip!


----------



## madcoco

Thank you.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all ! Thanks for the awesome birthday WISHES !

Sadly *Muushka*, I did not make it to the WORLD for dinner....but I dreamt about it.  Spent the whole weekend in work----got home after midnight last night.   Next year though !  

Loved the graphics *Granny* & *Dory* ----way cool !!!

Thanks again to *Muushka*, *Granny*, *Dory*, *Horselover*, *Kathy*, *Corinne*, *WildernessDad*, *blossomz* and *DiznyDi* 

Welcome back from your trip *Di* !!!!  Sounds like you had tons of fun and got to have a DIS meet too.  I'm sure next month in Hawaii will be amazing !

And WELCOME to Mike (*madcoco*) !!! Nice to see ya over here 


Maria


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy Belated Birthday, Maria!

I've been in Minneapolis for the weekend visiting my sister for her birthday (on Sat.)  It's been pretty warm here and I'm going home to 90's today.  
No more WDW trips for me until late October, I just don't do that well in the heat.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks *Inkmahm*....hope you had a nice visit in Minneapolis....and going home to 90's !!!!  Wow...it's quite cool here in PA.  

Did u all see this from DVCNews.com (just thought it was interesting that the valet parking numbers dropped so much---that'll show them to take away a perk from a DVC'er....lol ) :

_Wilderness Lodge parking changes   
Written by Tim Krasniewski | May 19, 2010 

An interesting item popped up on Disney maintenance schedule which suggests changes to the parking setup at Disney's Wilderness Lodge.

The job is simply described as "modifications" to the Guest and valet parking lots at the Wilderness Lodge.  The exact nature of the modifications are currently unknown.  However, since free valet parking for Disney Vacation Club members was eliminated in October 2009, many members have suggested that the valet parking lots need to be downsized in order to provide additional room for those wishing to self-park their vehicles.

With DVC members now being charged for valet parking services, traffic at the valet lots has dropped dramatically while self parkers have increased.  The problem is most pronounced at Disney's BoardWalk, where the self-park areas are often at capacity while the valet parking lot remains relatively empty.

This particular refurbishment project is apparently not too extensive as the scheduled completion date is Thursday May 20.  If any current guests at the Wilderness Lodge would like to share their observations, please stop by the DVCNews.com Discussion Forum or drop us a note This e-mail address is being protected from spambots. You need JavaScript enabled to view it ._


Maria


----------



## Muushka

I just received a PM from Eliza's son.  Eliza's dad has passed away. 

She is in NY now, without her laptop, but will get in touch with us tomorrow.
She loved her dad so, didn't she?  
All the things she shared about him just exuded love for her Dad.

Praying for Eliza and her family .


----------



## DiznyDi

Hugs and prayers to you Eliza. 
I know how hard it is to lose your dad. I think about and miss my dad every day.
We're here to support you. We care.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Oh, Eliza.  I am so saddened by the news of your dad's passing.  My heart aches for you, friend.


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> As DDad promised, I was at the lodge multiple (3) mornings just for the yogurt parfait! *For all you parfait enthusiasts, a CM told me the fresh, made-to-order parfaits are being replaced with the pre-made variety and will be available in the cooler.* The counter will be serving Mickey waffles! You can't imagine my disappointment! That morning I ate not just 1 but 2 parfaits! And I enjoyed every bite!
> 
> Nooooo!!!!!    That just stinks!
> 
> Dad and I shared a Lapu Lapu while we waited on our Kona reservation. Our first one ever. It was good - but I'm glad we shared.
> 
> Hmmmm.  I have no problem finishing one all by myself.  I wonder what that says about me?
> 
> Our best meal was at Artists Point. But as a reminder, check and double check your ressies. According to Disney Dining, we arrived a day early for our Artists Point reservation   and had 2 reservations for the following evening.  They weren't busy so it wasn't a problem and we were seated at a beautiful location next to the window and looking out over the waterfall.
> 
> We spent leisurely days in the parks and went back to the resort to swim when we'd had enough of the heat.
> 
> At Kidani, I had requested a room close to the elevator, and sure enough we were steps from the ice machine and the elevator that took us down to the parking area near the swimming pool.  We were in a savanna view room and saw plenty of animals. I thoroughly enjoyed my stay and would not hesitate to stay again in the future. While there, we met up with *Dory* and her DH. What great folks they are! It was enjoyable getting to know a little bit about them and their family. How very fortunate we were that their trip corresponded with ours and we were able to make the connection.
> 
> Glad to hear you liked AKV.  I've been starting to regret my decision a bit to stay there in Oct.  As much as I love AKV (at least the restaurants & public areas) I'm really missing the Lodge.
> 
> We also met John from Owners Locker at his Tuesday eve 'meet and greet' outside France.  We have been trying to get there the past 3 trips and it just hasn't worked out for us.  This time it did! We met other Dis folks; Dadio, Maistre Gracie, NancyinNYC and 2princes2princesses. Again, an enjoyable evening spent in conversation with others that share a love of the mouse.
> 
> If you read back a few pages you'll see that I saw your pic. front & center on the OL Facebook page.  You both looked very happy.
> 
> DVC has a TOWL tour that we participated in. Nice sandwiches, prizes, pins and fastpasses. The view from the lounge is wonderful. I can understand why BLT owners love this place.  We used our fastpasses the next day and rode Toy Story Mania multiple times.
> 
> Is this the general BLT tour that I've heard others talk about or just a TOWL tour?  I might consider doing it in Oct. if it didn't take up too much time.  Was it in the morning or afternoon?
> 
> Next trip, Dec. 2 to VWL!  Of course, I've got to get through DS's wedding in Hawaii next month, first.
> 
> Wow I didn't realize the wedding was coming up so soon.  Very exciting & they couldn't have chosen a nicer location.  Well ok maybe one other location would have been "magical" but Hawaii is pretty magical too.




*Eliza*- my deepest condolences to you & your family on the loss of your father.  Hugs & prayers going out to all of you.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Let me begin by harmonizing with DiznyDi:

*Eliza*  our thoughts and prayers to you and yours.  

DiznyDi knows what it feels like to lose the first man in her life, as do so many others.  I try everyday to live up to the level of love, respect, honor and integrity that DiznyDis daddy set in our family.

As for the trip report, DizniDi has it right, but I want to add . . .

Great to meet KeepSwimmingDory and her husband Pilot Guy.  We spent but a few minutes together but it certainly was a highlight in our stay.  Kidoni Village was enjoyable.  Id also stay there again some time, but it just wasnt the relaxing atmosphere the VWL brings to me; not to worry though, my desires of the Lodge were well met taking DiznyDi to breakfast a number of times.

Also great to meet and sit with John during OL Wine event in the World Showcase.  He is a great guy with a wonderful attitude about work (arent we all envious?).

Jiko was somewhat of a disappointment.  It just wasnt for us.  The filets with macn cheese were interesting but the filet was not the best and the macn cheese was as standard as you can get.  Jiko fans, please dont flame me, it is OK for some, and we are glad we tried it, but I enjoyed my ham sandwich from Mara the evening before a whole lot better (and it was cheaper, too!).  

The BLT promotion was great.  It was a pleasure to see the TOWL!  The presentation was so much better than last Decembers at the Beech Club  fewer people, more relaxed, more interaction, and better chance to meet others.  The snacks were great also (never had a cheesecake lollypop before  mmmmmm!)

We took the time to visit Port Orleans this time around.  Very nice place, but never went any further than the French Quarter; we should have kept going and investigated Riverside, as I understand there food court has much more to offer.

 All in all, it was another great time with DiznyDi.  So good, I think Ill let her take me again in December.


----------



## twokats

Eliza - my thoughts and prayers to you also.  It has been over 30 years since I lost my dad, but I still think about him and what he would have me do and Mom and I also think about how he would have loved WDW and DCL.  He went to DL on a business trip and had a blast.

Happy belated birthday to Maria.  Sorry I was so busy with family reunions and visiting the grandkids, I did not have time to get you your message on time!

Mom is a little better.  The doctor cut back on one of her chemo's and it seems to be making a difference.  She is making herself do things so that she can build her strength up.  She is a trooper, plus she wants to get ready for the December cruise!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> I just received a PM from Eliza's son.  Eliza's dad has passed away.



*Eliza*-we are so sad to hear about your Dad.  We understand your pain and sense of loss.  You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers at this very difficult time.

With our deepest sympathy,

Leslie and Bob - (Saddinks)


----------



## madcoco

Thoughts and Sympathies go out to Eliza and her family. 



> And WELCOME to Mike (madcoco) !!! Nice to see ya over here


 Happy Belated birthday Maria! Thanks.Yeah I don't get out much. LOL 


> The job is simply described as "modifications" to the Guest and valet parking lots at the Wilderness Lodge. The exact nature of the modifications are currently unknown. However, since free valet parking for Disney Vacation Club members was eliminated in October 2009, many members have suggested that the valet parking lots need to be downsized in order to provide additional room for those wishing to self-park their vehicles.


 Miss that perk!!!  Really do hope they add more self parking.


----------



## Granny

Eliza...my prayers for you and your family.  Best wishes to you at this very rough time.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Jiko was somewhat of a disappointment.  It just wasnt for us.  The filets with macn cheese were interesting but the filet was not the best and the macn cheese was as standard as you can get.  Jiko fans, please dont flame me, it is OK for some, and we are glad we tried it, but I enjoyed my ham sandwich from Mara the evening before a whole lot better (and it was cheaper, too!).
> 
> All in all, it was another great time with DiznyDi.  So good, I think Ill let her take me again in December.



No flames here DDad, but sorry you didn't like Jiko.   It's possible you may have caught them on an off night.  When DS & I were there in March I had the filet & DS had some of mine too.  It was so fantastic we made another ressie for our last night.  The 2nd trip was not as good.  The filet was undercooked so I sent it back to be cooked a little (my bad never send steak back!).  When it came back it was overcooked & no where near as good as the steak I had had a few days before.  I did love the mac & cheese both times though.   The service also was not as good the 2nd time.   Good thing it was so fantastic the 1st time or I probably would feel like you did.  I'll still go back in Oct.

Glad to hear you're willing to let Di take you again in Dec.  You're a good DH!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Eliza - So sorry about your dad.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  May you find comfort.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> Mom is a little better.  The doctor cut back on one of her chemo's and it seems to be making a difference.  She is making herself do things so that she can build her strength up.  She is a trooper, plus she wants to get ready for the December cruise!



Glad to hear this.  I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Inkmahm

Eliza, so sorry to hear about your dad.  I lost my dad just over 6 years ago and I still miss him a lot.  I don't know that you ever get over the loss, but you do learn to live with it.  I'm wishing you peace.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I have got such a wonderful dilemma!!!!  My favorite sports team in the whole world, the Philadelphia Flyers are going to the Stanley Cup Finals!!!
My dilemma of course is that we will be in Florida during the playoffs but now this makes me feel even better about us switching to the BWV cause I know I will be spending some time at the ESPN club.  I do have a question though.   I have never been in there before.  Can we just go in and have sodas and watch the game?


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

blossomz said:


> Happy moose day Maria!  Count me in for dinner too!
> 
> Anyone have a remedy to avoid those yellow flies?



Someone on the camping thread provided a link to some info.

http://www.waltonoutdoors.com/yellow-flies-are-back/

We never experienced them in the parks, but pretty much didn't use our deck at the treehouse except to grill and DH mostly got stuck out there alone grilling.  He thought bug spray with DEET helped but my Dad and son were covered in bug spray at the putt putt course and they were bit all over. We didn't swim.  It seemed they were worse for us around dusk.   I think it is seasonal and hoping they are gone by the time you get there.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Eliza*....so sorry for your loss.  You have my most heartfelt sympathy on the loss of your father.  Know that we all hold you near in thought here.  Come back whenever you feel ready.  Prayers to you and your family.   

*Twokats*.....thank you very much for the birthday wishes 


Maria


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza-I am so sorry to hear about your Dad.  I will lift you and your family up in prayer and ask that God grant you peace.

Us groupies, we love you and we are here for you


----------



## wildernessDad

Eliza, sorry to hear about the loss of your Dad. My condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I have got such a wonderful dilemma!!!!  My favorite sports team in the whole world, the Philadelphia Flyers are going to the Stanley Cup Finals!!!
> My dilemma of course is that we will be in Florida during the playoffs but now this makes me feel even better about us switching to the BWV cause I know I will be spending some time at the ESPN club.  I do have a question though.   I have never been in there before.  Can we just go in and have sodas and watch the game?



Congrats to your Flyers!  As far as ESPN Club goes I would think you could go in & have sodas.  DH & I went there last yr. to watch the Kentucky Derby.  We just had drinks (alcoholic) & no food.  The server didn't seem to care & never tried to rush us out.


----------



## wildernessDad

Walt Disney World has released their December calendar.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

wildernessDad said:


> Walt Disney World has released their December calendar.





How many days, WD?


----------



## wildernessDad

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> How many days, WD?



You ask a very good question!  

My DVC Planner app tells me that I have 195 days to go! Ahh, 195!  Can I survive the wait?


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies 

Boy have I missed you guys!

It seems like years since we returned from the "World" and life has really been getting in the way.
 I Still need to get my photos over to photobucket hoping 
to do that and read back over this holiday weekend. 

Eliza
So sorry to hear about the loss of your Dad, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


Take care groupies 

Talk to you all soon


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> Walt Disney World has released their December calendar.



Oh sure rub it in!   I have to wait until Dec. 2011.  Let me know when that calendar is out!         On the plus side only 134 days to go until my trip in Oct.   



tea pot said:


> Hi Groupies
> 
> Boy have I missed you guys!
> 
> It seems like years since we returned from the "World" and life has really been getting in the way.
> I Still need to get my photos over to photobucket hoping
> to do that and read back over this holiday weekend.
> 
> Eliza
> So sorry to hear about the loss of your Dad, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> 
> Take care groupies
> 
> Talk to you all soon



Hi Teapot!   Nice to see you back.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

wildernessDad said:


> You ask a very good question!
> 
> My DVC Planner app tells me that I have 195 days to go! Ahh, 195!  Can I survive the wait?



Of course you can with your groupies helping you!

We'll try to distract you and help you pass the time more quickly.  Time flies when you are having fun, right?

Not sure how much fun it will be, but here goes.






Any guesses?


----------



## Dizny Dad

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Of course you can with your groupies helping you!
> 
> We'll try to distract you and help you pass the time more quickly.  Time flies when you are having fun, right?
> 
> Not sure how much fun it will be, but here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses?



Standing looking through the hand railings of the Bridge in the lobby over the gushing guiser . . . .


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Dizny Dad said:


> Standing looking through the hand railings of the Bridge in the lobby over the gushing guiser . . . .



 winner winner chicken dinner 

Either I made it way too easy or you have spent a lot of time at WL!  Maybe both 

I'll have to see if I can come up with something harder for the smart ones in the bunch.


----------



## wildernessDad

DVCNews.com is reporting that GCV sales have entered the final phase.  I have been tossing around the idea of adding 50 points there for a once every 3 year vacation.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

So sorry for your loss Eliza.    It's been almost 8 years since we lost my father.  You are in our thoughts and prayers.  




wildernessDad said:


> DVCNews.com is reporting that GCV sales have entered the final phase.  I have been tossing around the idea of adding 50 points there for a once every 3 year vacation.



It's a beautiful place WD!  (nudge-nudge)   
In 2 weeks I'll be hopping on the plane for my second visit to the villas!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Dory*.....fun mystery photo and good guess *Dizny Dad *!  I was stuck.....

*WD*....much luck on your decision.  If I knew I'd be traveling there at least every 3 years I would buy there because it is so pretty.  But I just don't see us doing that.  WDW is so much closer and has lots more to offer for us (when you consider how frequent one plans to vacation---my 1st choice would 90% of the time be FL and not CA because of time/cost in traveling). 
But if you decide to make it one of your home resorts let us know 

Maria


----------



## blossomz

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Someone on the camping thread provided a link to some info.
> 
> http://www.waltonoutdoors.com/yellow-flies-are-back/
> 
> We never experienced them in the parks, but pretty much didn't use our deck at the treehouse except to grill and DH mostly got stuck out there alone grilling.  He thought bug spray with DEET helped but my Dad and son were covered in bug spray at the putt putt course and they were bit all over. We didn't swim.  It seemed they were worse for us around dusk.   I think it is seasonal and hoping they are gone by the time you get there.



Thanks Dory!


----------



## blossomz

Eliza I am so sorry to hear of your loss. It is never easy to lose a parent. As you know it hasn't been that long since I lost both of my parents. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Sorry, but our Groupie thread was too close to the bottom of the first page of thread listings - just had to do a bump . . . .  .


----------



## stopher1

Wow - take a few days away and see how many pages go by!!!

First off - *Eliza* - I'm so very sorry for your loss.  Our prayers go out for your family.  

*Maria* - a very belated, but still warm birthday greeting!  I hope you had a great one.  

*Dory* - That's just SO COOL that you got to meet Di & Dad!!   

*Di & Dad* - what a wonderful sounding trip you had.  

*WildernessDad* - go, go, go for it!  VGC is a wonderful resort, and you won't regret it!  


We had a great little getaway last weekend, and enjoyed our time at the Doorway to Dreams event.  Deevy See was there (so much better than the dreadful Wishmeister last year) - and my wife got a pic of Deevy & me.  I'll get it transferred soon to share.  

_And _- a last minute work trip came up just yesterday, for next week.  So guess where I'll be for 2.5 days after the work part of the trip ends... WDW.  Yay.    The only studio that I had enough available points for (didn't want to borrow) is at OKW, but hey, I'll be at WDW.  I had tried first for standard views at both BWV and AKV (both about the same # +/- as OKW was) but no dice.  But old reliable came through once again.  My kids are very jealous - but my DW said - I can have it!  Much too hot for her liking.  So I'll get to be there for the first night of the Summer Nighttastic and get to see the Main Street Electrical Parade at the MK once again.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

stopher1 said:


> *Dory* - That's just SO COOL that you got to meet Di & Dad!!
> 
> Yes it was a highlight of my trip!
> 
> We had a great little getaway last weekend, and enjoyed our time at the Doorway to Dreams event.  Deevy See was there (so much better than the dreadful Wishmeister last year) - and my wife got a pic of Deevy & me.  I'll get it transferred soon to share.
> 
> Sounds fun!
> 
> _And _- a last minute work trip came up just yesterday, for next week.  So guess where I'll be for 2.5 days after the work part of the trip ends... WDW.  Yay.    The only studio that I had enough available points for (didn't want to borrow) is at OKW, but hey, I'll be at WDW.  I had tried first for standard views at both BWV and AKV (both about the same # +/- as OKW was) but no dice.  But old reliable came through once again.  My kids are very jealous - but my DW said - I can have it!  Much too hot for her liking.  So I'll get to be there for the first night of the Summer Nighttastic and get to see the Main Street Electrical Parade at the MK once again.



I'm so jealous!  Enjoy it for all of us who wish they were going this summer.  I can't really complain since I was there March & May, but I would love to see that parade.  Have a great week and report back when you can.


----------



## Muushka

*Eliza*....we are still thinking of you 

*Stopher*. I am green.  MSEP is THE BEST PARADE at WDW.  We saw the very last MSEP when it left us a few years back.

Does anyone else love that music!  We always play it...LOUD...when we drive onto Disney property.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> *Stopher*. I am green.  MSEP is THE BEST PARADE at WDW.  We saw the very last MSEP when it left us a few years back.
> 
> Does anyone else love that music!  We always play it...LOUD...when we drive onto Disney property.



Oh my yes, yes it is.  I grew up with it at Disneyland every summer.  It was always fun to hear the music in the background while scooping ice cream at the Carnation Plaza Gardens when I worked there.  And I was there for the absolute final run down Main Street in 1996 before it "glowed away"... though that "glowing away forever" that they announced back then sure was short lived since it ended up in California Adventure in 2003 and has been there ever since - but it remains my all-time favorite!  I can't wait to see it on a Main Street once more.  

Let me just say that yes, I do happen to love that music...how much you ask?  _My DW were introduced at our wedding reception to the enchanting refrain of Baroque Hoedown... or of course, the MSEP theme! _


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

stopher1 said:


> So I'll get to be there for the first night of the Summer Nighttastic and get to see the Main Street Electrical Parade at the MK once again.



Stopher we will be there for the first night too!!!!  So excited for it!  We will get to see the last night of Spectro too.  We got an e-mail about a pass holder preview on the 5th but I'm not sure what it means.  Has anyone gotten that?  Does it just mean that the 3d glasses are for passholders?


----------



## blossomz

I didn't get the email, but here is what it says on the passholder website:
Light up the night with an advance viewing of the Summer Nightastic! entertainment in Magic Kingdom Park–and receive a free pair of special light effect viewing glasses ! Don't miss your opportunity to see Disney's Main Street Electrical Parade and Summer Nightastic! Firework Spectacular on Saturday, June 5, the night before Summer Nightastic! begins.

Free Glasses for Passholders
Get your free pair of special light effect viewing glasses, one per Guest with Passholder ID while supplies last. See how these "spectacles" make the fireworks even more spectacular!

Where: Rose Garden near the entrance to Tomorrowland

When: 4:00 p.m. to 8:00 p.m.

Magic Kingdom Park admission is required.

Disney's Main Street Electrical Parade™ Welcome back this Guest favorite, now more dazzling than ever! Feisty and fun-loving Tinker Bell leads the parade and you'll see new floats with Pinocchio and Snow White.

When: 9:00 p.m. and 11:00 p.m.

Summer Nightastic! Fireworks Spectacular
Don your free special light effect viewing glasses and see the fireworks explode in a rainbow of color! You'll be mesmerized by the stunning visual effects and uplifted by the music.

When: 10:00 p.m.

Can't wait till we are there....17 days and counting!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

You who get to go to MSEP are killing me!!  Why don't you just give me a paper cut and pour lemon juice in it????? 
(quick, name that movie!)



stopher1 said:


> Oh my yes, yes it is.  I grew up with it at Disneyland every summer.  It was always fun to hear the music in the background while scooping ice cream at the Carnation Plaza Gardens when I worked there.  And I was there for the absolute final run down Main Street in 1996 before it "glowed away"... though that "glowing away forever" that they announced back then sure was short lived since it ended up in California Adventure in 2003 and has been there ever since - but it remains my all-time favorite!  I can't wait to see it on a Main Street once more.
> 
> Let me just say that yes, I do happen to love that music...how much you ask?  _My DW were introduced at our wedding reception to the enchanting refrain of Baroque Hoedown... or of course, the MSEP theme! _



Love it!!!  And so do you!!!

Did MSEP to CA come from FL in 2003?  I think that is the MSEP I saw for it's final show.

Groupies, it has been more than 24 hours since anyone posted!!  Is everyone all right?????


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> You who get to go to MSEP are killing me!!  Why don't you just give me a paper cut and pour lemon juice in it?????
> (quick, name that movie!)



_The Princess Bride_




Muushka said:


> Did MSEP to CA come from FL in 2003?  I think that is the MSEP I saw for it's final show.


 
I can't remember exactly, how it all transpired.  There was a version of it on both coasts for quite a number of years.   The WDW version however was packed up and shipped out to Tokyo for that park I believe in '93.  I remember seeing it there on my very first trip to the World which was in '91.  I know it was gone by 94, since we honeymooned at WDW that year and Spectro was definitely in place then.  But I'm also remembering it returned for a while at the end of the '90's and into the early 2000's. At some point one of the two versions was dismantled - but I'm unclear as to when.

The Disneyland original was stripped of all of its' lightbulbs in '96 (they were all auctioned off for the local Children's Hospital) since it was supposedly "glowing away forever)... but of course that wasn't true, since it was shipped out to Paris in '97, I believe, but did ultimately go back to CA and ended up in DL's 2nd gate, DCA where's it's been running each year since.  Of course, until this year where it's being featured in "Summer Nightastic" while DCA's parade route is torn up and the park gets used to operating and managing the crowds expected for the all-new World of Color show.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka said:


> You who get to go to MSEP are killing me!!  Why don't you just give me a paper cut and pour lemon juice in it?????
> (quick, name that movie!)
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!!  And so do you!!!
> 
> Did MSEP to CA come from FL in 2003?  I think that is the MSEP I saw for it's final show.
> 
> Groupies, it has been more than 24 hours since anyone posted!!  Is everyone all right?????




*Muushka*, I am trying to figure out how to get in a summer trip just to see MSEP so I feel your pain.

And I knew that movie quote.  I mean it.  Anybody want a peanut?


----------



## Granny

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> And I knew that movie quote.  I mean it.  Anybody want a peanut?


Now we're doing Princess Bride quotes???? 

INCONCEIVABLE!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> You who get to go to MSEP are killing me!! Why don't you just give me a paper cut and pour lemon juice in it?????


Too funny *Muushka* !  

Glad you'll get a couple days in WDW *Stopher1* !  I've seen the MSEP 1-2 x.  I don't know ?  Is it only me ?  I think I prefer Spectro more ?  I think it's the music ?  Anyway...it's always nice to have a change.......
Thank you for the birthday wishes too Stopher 

 *ELIZA* 


Maria


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka,

Our vacations plans have changed for our December trip!  Here's the new details.

Arrive VWL 12/6, Depart VWL 12/11
Arrive AKV Kidani 12/11, Depart AKV Kidani 12/18

This made it easier for my daughter and granddaughter and also, we get to go to the Sunday Gospel Brunch at House of Blues.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Muushka,
> 
> Our vacations plans have changed for our December trip!  Here's the new details.
> 
> Arrive VWL 12/6, Depart VWL 12/11
> Arrive AKV Kidani 12/11, Depart AKV Kidani 12/18
> 
> This made it easier for my daughter and granddaughter and also, we get to go to the Sunday Gospel Brunch at House of Blues.



Sounds like a great plan!  Got it 

And to all of my Princess Bride Groupies  

Dory, lets you and I sneak down there and see that parade!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Sounds like a great plan!  Got it



Cept you need to delete the line which says 12 - 18.  Otherwise it looks fine.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Cept you need to delete the line which says 12 - 18.  Otherwise it looks fine.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> I didn't get the email, but here is what it says on the passholder website:
> Light up the night with an advance viewing of the Summer Nightastic! entertainment in Magic Kingdom Parkand receive a free pair of special light effect viewing glasses ! Don't miss your opportunity to see Disney's Main Street Electrical Parade and Summer Nightastic! Firework Spectacular on Saturday, June 5, the night before Summer Nightastic! begins.
> 
> Free Glasses for Passholders
> Get your free pair of special light effect viewing glasses, one per Guest with Passholder ID while supplies last. See how these "spectacles" make the fireworks even more spectacular!
> 
> Where: Rose Garden near the entrance to Tomorrowland
> 
> When: 4:00 p.m. to 8:00 p.m.
> 
> Magic Kingdom Park admission is required.
> 
> Disney's Main Street Electrical Parade Welcome back this Guest favorite, now more dazzling than ever! Feisty and fun-loving Tinker Bell leads the parade and you'll see new floats with Pinocchio and Snow White.
> 
> When: 9:00 p.m. and 11:00 p.m.
> 
> Summer Nightastic! Fireworks Spectacular
> Don your free special light effect viewing glasses and see the fireworks explode in a rainbow of color! You'll be mesmerized by the stunning visual effects and uplifted by the music.
> 
> When: 10:00 p.m.
> 
> Can't wait till we are there....17 days and counting!!!!!



That is basically what the e-mail said.  What I don't understand is why are they saying it is an advanced viewing?  Are they going to make the non annual passholders wear blindfolds?  It makes it sound like it is just for passholders but it seems like the only benefit is the glasses.



Muushka said:


> You who get to go to MSEP are killing me!!  Why don't you just give me a paper cut and pour lemon juice in it?????
> (quick, name that movie!)
> :



Aww, sorry.  I heard though that it will be there longer than August on another thread.  If that is true you will still get the chance to see it.  Someone said it will be there for a couple of years until they get a new parade there.  They said no more Spectro parade.  

Down to 7 days till I can have fun storming the castle!!!!  Wow I loved being able to use that line that way!


----------



## stopher1

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Down to 7 days till I can have fun storming the castle!!!!  Wow I loved being able to use that line that way!




 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Someone said it will be there for a couple of years until they get a new parade there.  They said no more Spectro parade.



I've read that MSEP will be in FL for a couple of years on a couple of the different Disney sites I follow.  And yeah, Spectro will be on hiatus while MSEP is there.


----------



## stopher1

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Stopher we will be there for the first night too!!!!  So excited for it!  We will get to see the last night of Spectro too.  We got an e-mail about a pass holder preview on the 5th but I'm not sure what it means.  Has anyone gotten that?  Does it just mean that the 3d glasses are for passholders?



Oh how fun!  Perhaps we'll even run into each other...


----------



## stopher1

MiaSRN62 said:


> Glad you'll get a couple days in WDW *Stopher1* !


   Thanks.  I'm pretty stoked about it.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> I've seen the MSEP 1-2 x.  I don't know ?  Is it only me ?  *I think I prefer Spectro more ? * I think it's the music ?  Maria



Inconceivable!!  


That's okay Maria - we're all entitled to our own opinions, even if they're wrong.   Ha, sorry, just kidding.  Spectro is alright.  Not my favorite, but I know lots of people do like it.  What I really don't like about it are the Spectromen.  Ugh.  But that's just me.  But I am very excited to be able to see MSEP.  The last two times out to DL I've missed it due to scheduling conflicts.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Stopher1 : Inconceivable!!
> 
> 
> That's okay Maria - we're all entitled to our own opinions, even if they're wrong.



LOL.....I do just really prefer the soundtrack to Spectro...don't know why !  Has nothing to do with the floats.....I probably am in the minority !


Maria


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Thanks.  I'm pretty stoked about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Inconceivable!!
> 
> 
> That's okay Maria - we're all entitled to our own opinions, even if they're wrong.   Ha, sorry, just kidding.  Spectro is alright.  Not my favorite, but I know lots of people do like it.  What I really don't like about it are the Spectromen.  Ugh.  But that's just me.  But I am very excited to be able to see MSEP.  The last two times out to DL I've missed it due to scheduling conflicts.



That is the exact same way Mr Muush and I feel about Spectro.  It is all right, but those creepy Spectromen!  They have normaled them up a tad in the past few years.  But MSEP is CLASSIC!!!

Maria, we still love you anyway.


----------



## wildernessDad

I heard an interesting story many years ago about MSEP, Elliott (Pete's dragon) and CMs.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> I heard an interesting story many years ago about MSEP, Elliott (Pete's dragon) and CMs.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Now a tradition - 

 - Land in Orlando
 - Check in
 - Off to MK
 - Smile at each other to the sound of Spectro and say "We made it!"
 - And the rest of the trip falls into place . . .


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I heard an interesting story many years ago about MSEP, Elliott (Pete's dragon) and CMs.



OK, I'll bite....what is the story?

In fact, the Pete's Dragon CM is the one I remember from that last MSEP I saw.  He was waving and saying "Bye...See you soon"



Dizny Dad said:


> Now a tradition -
> 
> - Land in Orlando
> - Check in
> - Off to MK
> - Smile at each other to the sound of Spectro and say "We made it!"
> - And the rest of the trip falls into place . . .



Great tradition!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Eliza* - praying for you 



Muushka said:


> Sounds like a great plan!  Got it
> 
> And to all of my Princess Bride Groupies
> 
> Dory, lets you and I sneak down there and see that parade!!



As you wish!



MiaSRN62 said:


> LOL.....I do just really prefer the soundtrack to Spectro...don't know why !  Has nothing to do with the floats.....I probably am in the minority !
> 
> 
> Maria



I love them both *Maria*.  It's just been so long since I've seen MSEP and the last time was in 2000 when my kids were all still little and then I thought I  remembered seeing it when I was a teenager in 1982. 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> That is basically what the e-mail said.  What I don't understand is why are they saying it is an advanced viewing?  Are they going to make the non annual passholders wear blindfolds?  It makes it sound like it is just for passholders but it seems like the only benefit is the glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, sorry.  I heard though that it will be there longer than August on another thread.  If that is true you will still get the chance to see it.  Someone said it will be there for a couple of years until they get a new parade there.  They said no more Spectro parade.
> 
> Down to 7 days till I can have fun storming the castle!!!!  Wow I loved being able to use that line that way!



Advanced viewing does seem like a funny way to word it.  

7 days!!!  Have fun storming the castle!




stopher1 said:


> I've read that MSEP will be in FL for a couple of years on a couple of the different Disney sites I follow.  And yeah, Spectro will be on hiatus while MSEP is there.



I hope you and *DLI* are right about how long the parade will be around.  I think they are just using their marketing powers to tell me it is June-August because they know I will think I have to get there this summer so I don't miss it.  And it sounds more special and not-to-be-missed if it is the Summer Nightastic.  How does their marketing always work on me?  

*WD* -  tell us what you know about MSEP, Elliot, and CMs.


----------



## Cee

Miracle Max(Billy Crystal) in "The Princess Bride".


----------



## Muushka

Cee said:


> Miracle Max(Billy Crystal) in "The Princess Bride".



Ah!  Another Princess Bride aficionado!  
That movie has more quotable lines than any other I know.  
And this thread will prove it. 
Do you think the mods will make us move it??


----------



## wildernessDad

CMs would pay the driver of Elliott to get inside of the dragon and ride inside of it during the parade.  They could see out, but guests could not see in because of all of the lights.  There's more to the story, but perhaps you can figure it out on your own.


----------



## wildernessDad

By the way, only 192 days to go!  Woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> CMs would pay the driver of Elliott to get inside of the dragon and ride inside of it during the parade.  They could see out, but guests could not see in because of all of the lights.  There's more to the story, but perhaps you can figure it out on your own.



Based on my own years at DL and the friends I have from those days - I would say there probably is truth to the story as presented, or rather alluded to.  I will say that while I never partook of any kind of "limit pushing" actions, I do know numerous people who were terminated when their actions were discovered.  One even has a now 18 year old souvenir from a visit inside Ft. Wilderness on Tom Sawyer Island, apparently during park hours, while he was supposed to be manning the security outpost.  Instead I guess you might say he was "inspecting" instead of "securing".


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . . Do you think the mods will make us move it??



It would take a miracle.


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> It would take a miracle.



That was great!

Oh my.  MSEP has taken on a whole new meaning


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> There's more to the story, but perhaps you can figure it out on your own.





_Hey - you brought it up!  _


----------



## wildernessDad

You'll get nothing more out of me!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

stopher1 said:


> Oh how fun!  Perhaps we'll even run into each other...


That would be so fun!  I've never gotten to meet any groupies.



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Advanced viewing does seem like a funny way to word it.
> 7 days!!!  Have fun storming the castle
> I hope you and *DLI* are right about how long the parade will be around.  I think they are just using their marketing powers to tell me it is June-August because they know I will think I have to get there this summer so I don't miss it.  And it sounds more special and not-to-be-missed if it is the Summer Nightastic.  How does their marketing always work on me?


Thanks Dory!  Glad that when we storm the castle we won't have to go through the fire swamp and run into any ROUS'!!!  I do think your are right.  If people know it's going to be around awhile they won't hurry up and book for the summer.


Maria - I like Spectro too but for me I think it is the memories of seeing MSEP and I even have an album with the music from it.  Also DD has never seen it so I'm excited for that.  You have my permission to like Spectro more though!  I'm sure that makes you feel better now knowing that!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> You'll get nothing more out of me!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> You have my permission to like Spectro more though! I'm sure that makes you feel better now knowing that!


Oh it does DLI !  

Ok...I wanna be at the VWL now !  WHAAAAAHHH.....
Just puttin' that out there !  Even though I was at BLT a few weeks ago, I couldn't help but spy on the Lodge from my balcony !!!!







Maria


----------



## eliza61

First and foremost, You absolutely never realise how important some one is until they are gone.  Not only my pop but you guys.  Thank you so much for your fabulous well wishes and condolences.  I missed you guys dreadfully.  50 million cousins and no one with wi-fi,  jeez.
It is great to be able to "hear" from every one.


and next, To my pop.  a guy who could earn a medal




And still have time to help a gal out with her hair issues ( 40+ years and it's still hasn't gottne anymore manageable).






I miss you terribly!


----------



## Muushka

Welcome back Eliza.  We sure missed you too.

What a tribute to your Dad.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Glad you're back eliza....what an honor that was for your father.  Sounds like you had an awesome dad 

Maria


----------



## Granny

*Eliza*...Glad to have you back here in the fold.  It sounds like you have a large extended family and I'm sure you all pulled together at this tough time.  Thanks so much for sharing your father's accomplishments with us...most importantly what a great job he did in helping to bring up such a lovely person as his daughter.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza, we are so glad you are back here!  

And you gave me goose bumps reading your Dads silver star honor.

And that picture says it all.  What a great man that is that can be there for his daughter.  Thank you for sharing that moment in time with us.


----------



## spiceycat

Eliza sorry for your loss. Your dad sounds like a great man.

got VWL for June 27 - hope to be living there by then - so this is just to see the MSEP and fireworks.... plus it EMH night for the MK....

can't wait -it has been a long time since I stayed at VWL.


----------



## MiaSRN62

spiceycat said:


> Eliza sorry for your loss. Your dad sounds like a great man.
> 
> got VWL for June 27 - hope to be living there by then - so this is just to see the MSEP and fireworks.... plus it EMH night for the MK....
> 
> can't wait -it has been a long time since I stayed at VWL.



Yea ! That's awesome Pat !  

Maria


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

jimmytammy said:


> Eliza, we are so glad you are back here!
> 
> And you gave me goose bumps reading your Dads silver star honor.
> 
> And that picture says it all.  What a great man that is that can be there for his daughter.  Thank you for sharing that moment in time with us.



I'll just second what JT said and in addition to chill bumps your post made me cry.  Love the picture of Daddy helping you with your hair.  What an honorable man your dad was.


----------



## DiznyDi

So glad to have you back Eliza! We've missed you, though you've never been more than a thought away.  DDad and I offer our condolences to you on the loss of your father. I'm certain he was an inspiration to you and to those who knew him.  Thanks for posting his silver star commendation and for the picture.  What an honorable and gallant man!


----------



## horselover

Welcome back Eliza.  You've been dearly missed & thought of this week.    Your post also made me cry.   What a wonderful tribute & the picture is priceless.  May all your precious memories of your dad lift you up during this difficult time.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Dory 
It's tough getting back to life in the real world, isn't it?

I purchased our DVC discounted MVMCP tickets today for December 9th.  Anyone else going then?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Eliza, love that picture of you and your dad.  As the daughter of an Army vet I want to say how much I admire your dad.  I am very grateful for his service.  I also know that he must have been a great dad because he raised such a wonderful daughter!  We all think so much of you here and wish you the best.


----------



## Muushka

spiceycat said:


> Eliza sorry for your loss. Your dad sounds like a great man.
> 
> got VWL for June 27 - hope to be living there by then - so this is just to see the MSEP and fireworks.... plus it EMH night for the MK....
> 
> can't wait -it has been a long time since I stayed at VWL.



Spicey, are you moving to FL?  Where abouts are you looking to live?  
They have some great deals in Celebration at this point.  Tempting......


----------



## blossomz

Welcome back Eliza!  Once again so sorry for your loss, but what a wonderful tribute....and the photo is precious.  You know we are here for you if you need us.


Maria..saw your photos on the BLT thread.. We will be there in 14 days!!!   Can hardly wait!  Still have 4 days of school this week and then 4 the following week and then we are on our way!


----------



## spiceycat

Muushka said:


> Spicey, are you moving to FL?  Where abouts are you looking to live?
> They have some great deals in Celebration at this point.  Tempting......



celebration is way to expensive for me.

found a good deal in Minneota, Fl - it is around 30 to 55 minutes (depending upon traffic) from Epcot. it in lake county which happen to love. close and yet far enough away. It is not what you expect in florida. It has hills, lakes and forest - pretty close to a state park.

I will be happy once thru closing.


----------



## Granny

Spicey...good luck on your move, and congrats on scoring a VWL reservation.  I am crossing fingers and toes that you don't get the Dreaded Dumpster View again this time.  Your new home location sounds excellent and I hope closing goes well for you.


----------



## spiceycat

Granny won't even care if I get the dumpster view for once. just so excited when she say have a studio at VWL....

it was the date that wanted!

MSEP is twice and the new fireworks - plus it is EMH so can stay at the MK until 2am....

will definitely love being at VWL again. It has been a long while.


----------



## Granny

spiceycat said:


> Granny won't even care if I get the dumpster view for once. just so excited when she say have a studio at VWL....
> 
> it was the date that wanted!
> 
> MSEP is twice and the new fireworks - plus it is EMH so can stay at the MK until 2am....
> 
> will definitely love being at VWL again. It has been a long while.



I know you wouldn't complain if you got it again.  But I'm still hoping you get something a little nicer...here's a little Moose Dance to help you out.


----------



## wildernessDad

Eliza, welcome back. That was a very nice and fitting tribute to your father this memorial day weekend.

We're thinking about driving to WDW this December, but it would be a 15 hour drive which isn't fun.


----------



## stopher1

Eliza, welcome back.  That was a very nice tribute to your dad, and I loved the photo too.


----------



## Muushka

spiceycat said:


> celebration is way to expensive for me.
> 
> found a good deal in Minneota, Fl - it is around 30 to 55 minutes (depending upon traffic) from Epcot. it in lake county which happen to love. close and yet far enough away. It is not what you expect in florida. It has hills, lakes and forest - pretty close to a state park.
> 
> I will be happy once thru closing.



Minneota sounds wonderful.  Hills and lakes and forest, my idea of heaven!

Celebration has taken a huge hit.  I think it was way overpriced and this economy has made it much more reasonable.  Condos that sold for close to 300K are now foreclosing at 125K.  Sad really.  I think it will get worse as we sputter along in the bad economy.

Good luck Spicey!

PS any chance it is Minneola?  I was just polking around and had some trouble with Minneota.  Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

What a lovely tribute to your father Eliza.    Welcome back.


----------



## tea pot

Oh eliza,
 What a tender moment with your dad thanks so much for sharing.
You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies 

We're here in Maine
Hoping everyone is enjoying the weekend.

Still reading back


----------



## spiceycat

Muushka said:


> PS any chance it is Minneola?  I was just polking around and had some trouble with Minneota.  Thanks!



oh boy moving there soon you would think know how to spell it....


----------



## wildernessDad

I booked Sunday Gospel Brunch for Sunday, Dec 12, the 10:30 show.


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Hi Groupies
> 
> We're here in Maine
> Hoping everyone is enjoying the weekend.
> 
> Still reading back



Oops, did I miss where in Maine you are?  Anywhere near Bah-Haba?  
I love that place.  Fond memories.  Beautiful state.  Enjoy!



spiceycat said:


> oh boy moving there soon you would think know how to spell it....



That's what we're here for .  PM coming!



wildernessDad said:


> I booked Sunday Gospel Brunch for Sunday, Dec 12, the 10:30 show.



WD we had to change our clock today to our cruise in September, so I will need to rely on you for those countdowns.

We've never done that Gospel brunch, good show, food?


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*BWV Dreamin* should be at BWV starting today if I'm looking at the list right!  Have a great vacation. 

*DLI* you only have a few more sleeps! Happy packing!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Dory
> It's tough getting back to life in the real world, isn't it?
> 
> I purchased our DVC discounted MVMCP tickets today for December 9th.  Anyone else going then?



Di!  Sorry I missed this.  Yes the wedding planning hit me hard when I got back.  All the things I had put off were urgent!  How long until Hawaii?

Groupies--I'm going to need another Disney week after this July wedding is done. I don't know if I can wait until December which is my first cruise!!   My stay at WDW after the cruise is at BLT (which I'm excited about but I didn't get enough lodge time my last trip).  At least I can see the lodge from there and easily take a boat ride over!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> WD we had to change our clock today to our cruise in September, so I will need to rely on you for those countdowns.
> 
> We've never done that Gospel brunch, good show, food?



I'll keep blabbing about my Dec 6 arrival date, which is 189 days away.

Don't know about the Gospel brunch; this will be our first time.  However, one can book it well in advance by calling the House of Blues at DTD directly.


----------



## Inkmahm

For those of us traveling in early Dec, you can make your ADRs now!   The new system is letting us book through Dec 7 as of today. I have my ADRs done for Dec3-7 and only have the next 3 mornings to go to finish Dec 8-10.

You have to make them online though as the phone option is still sticking with the 180 day rule. It is only online that you can book 190 in advance if you have a Disney confirmation number for your stay.

Good luck!


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm said:


> For those of us traveling in early Dec, you can make your ADRs now!   The new system is letting us book through Dec 7 as of today. I have my ADRs done for Dec3-7 and only have the next 3 mornings to go to finish Dec 8-10.
> 
> You have to make them online though as the phone option is still sticking with the 180 day rule. It is only online that you can book 190 in advance if you have a Disney confirmation number for your stay.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the heads up, we were thinking tommorrow would be our day


----------



## wildernessDad

Inkmahm said:


> For those of us traveling in early Dec, you can make your ADRs now!   The new system is letting us book through Dec 7 as of today. I have my ADRs done for Dec3-7 and only have the next 3 mornings to go to finish Dec 8-10.
> 
> You have to make them online though as the phone option is still sticking with the 180 day rule. It is only online that you can book 190 in advance if you have a Disney confirmation number for your stay.
> 
> Good luck!



Yeah, got my first two dining reservations this morning.  Guess I'll do day by day after that.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> We've never done that Gospel brunch, good show, food?





wildernessDad said:


> I'll keep blabbing about my Dec 6 arrival date, which is 189 days away.
> 
> Don't know about the Gospel brunch; this will be our first time.  However, one can book it well in advance by calling the House of Blues at DTD directly.



Food is very good.  The show depends on who's playing.  Generally every Sunday is a different choir.  We've gone twice and loved the food, the first time the choir was awesome, seemed almost professional.  2nd time the choir was not as good.

The only thing we would change is that since it's very popular, tables were very close but both times we sat next to very nice people who chatted with us.  Of course me beign the shy and retiring type  the probably figured they better talk or listen to me babble on.


----------



## Muushka

Eliza?  Shy?    Not my girlfriend!  Good to see you.

HOB sounds like fun, I will check it out.

WD, thanks for the count.

*Speaking of count, did anyone notice that we need to start a new thread?  
250 pages is the max. (are the max?? ugh....grammar)

Also, is anyone interested in keeping track of vacations?  It is fun.*


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Speaking of count, did anyone notice that we need to start a new thread?  _*250 is the max*_.



We don't necessarily need to _just yet  _ but soon.  We are getting close that's true.  Over on the Dad's Club threads, v2 we got up to 283 pages, and v3 we got up to 265 or something like that.  But we were definitely ready to go with a new one when we hit 250 just in case.  We're only at 232 right now - still 18 to go til 250.  And we're only adding a page a day or less - we've got several weeks to go yet at that rate.



Muushka said:


> Also, is anyone interested in keeping track of vacations?  It is fun.



I'd be happy to take it over Muushka, if you'd like me to.


----------



## ilovepooh

Love the VWL! We were supposed to go again this August, but I'm having a baby instead. I am anxiously awaiting next summer though.....if I can make it that long!


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> We don't necessarily need to _just yet  _ but soon.  We are getting close that's true.  Over on the Dad's Club threads, v2 we got up to 283 pages, and v3 we got up to 265 or something like that.  But we were definitely ready to go with a new one when we hit 250 just in case.  We're only at 232 right now - still 18 to go til 250.  And we're only adding a page a day or less - we've got several weeks to go yet at that rate.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be happy to take it over Muushka, if you'd like me to.



Ding ding ding ding...we have a winner!  Thanks Stopher!  We appreciate your willingness to keep track of the vacations

You are right, we have a few weeks, but I like to be prepared!  Must be the 1 year stint as a Brownie.
Also, it is good to coordinate the new thread with the one who starts it with the date keeper.  It is easiest when the dates are right below that first post for the new thread.



ilovepooh said:


> Love the VWL! We were supposed to go again this August, but I'm having a baby instead. I am anxiously awaiting next summer though.....if I can make it that long!



Hello ilovepooh   You are in the right place.  Congratulations on the almost-new arrival.  If you are a lover of the Lodge, this thread will quench any Lodge thirst until that next visit next summer.  
So, pull up a rocker, put your tired little feet up and sit with us a spell.  We love new Groupies!  Oh, and our Moosie, he would look very nice on you, grab him if you wish!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Ding ding ding ding...we have a winner!  Thanks Stopher!  We appreciate your willingness to keep track of the vacations



No problem.  I juggle just a few myself, what's a few more for our Groupies?


----------



## wildernessDad

It appears to me that the dining loophole has closed.


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> It appears to me that the dining loophole has closed.



It worked for me a couple hours ago.... but only on my desk top and not on my lap top...


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the groupies, ilovepooh!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *BWV Dreamin* should be at BWV starting today if I'm looking at the list right!  Have a great vacation.
> 
> *DLI* you only have a few more sleeps! Happy packing!



Woo Hoo!!!!  Thanks Dory!!!!  Tomorrow is laundry day!!  I have most of my other stuff together.  Just have a couple things to get yet.  



ilovepooh said:


> Love the VWL! We were supposed to go again this August, but I'm having a baby instead. I am anxiously awaiting next summer though.....if I can make it that long!



Welcome and congrats on the new groupie baby!!!!  That is if you want to join us as our newest groupie!  We would love to have you stick around!


----------



## horselover

Welcome to the groupies ilovepooh!  

A few more sleeps for you DLI!  Very exciting!!  

Had a mixture of good & sad this weekend.

The good: the weather here has been absolutely incredible. The best weather I can remember on a Memorial Day weekend in years. Had a cookout yesterday. Played lots of badminton & made s'mores. Really nice quality time with the family.

The sad: my sister's gravestone was installed on Friday. We all went on Sat. to see it. It was hard & made it seem so permanent. Not that it wasn't but actually seeing it there was strange. Also my mom decided to have an etching of her face on the stone. It was not what the rest of the family wanted but it was my mom's decision to make. It's a little eerie to go there & see her face staring back at you.

Hope everyone had a great weekend. Only 128 days until my next trip!


----------



## Muushka

HL  Sad


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> It appears to me that the dining loophole has closed.



Definitely still there.   I just made ADRs for 12/8 this morning.


----------



## stopher1

stopher1 said:


> We had a great little getaway last weekend, and enjoyed our time at the Doorway to Dreams event.  Deevy See was there (so much better than the dreadful Wishmeister last year) - and my wife got a pic of Deevy & me.  I'll get it transferred soon to share.



So I'm a bit slower than I'd like lately with getting pics off my camera, but here are a couple of pics from our weekend (the weekend before this past one) up in Chicago for the Doorway to Dreams event "Sea What's Next".  Deevy was there, and the Fab Five as well.  Here are my daughter and I with different characters.   We also enjoyed Medieval Times while we were in Schaumburg the night before the DTD event.  It was cool.  That's now my third experience and third MT castle, and once again it was fun.  We took the kids to MT in Kissimmee last fall, and DW and have been to the castle out in Buena Park, CA years ago for an employer Christmas Party.  Both times my daughter has been now, our knight has thrown a carnation to her.  She felt so regal and special once more.  Then after the event we crowned our little Disney fix trip with lunch at the mall's Rainforest Cafe.  It was fun.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> The sad: my sister's gravestone was installed on Friday. We all went on Sat. to see it. It was hard & made it seem so permanent. Not that it wasn't but actually seeing it there was strange. Also my mom decided to have an etching of her face on the stone. It was not what the rest of the family wanted but it was my mom's decision to make. It's a little eerie to go there & see her face staring back at you.


Hang in there horselover.  I can imagine how difficult that was. I'm sure your mom is trying to honor your sister's memory the best way she knows how. Thinking of you. Sending you a big hug  
Maria


----------



## wildernessDad

Inkmahm said:


> It worked for me a couple hours ago.... but only on my desk top and not on my lap top...



You are right.  It worked on my work desktop computer.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*horselover* - so sorry 

*ilovepooh* - welcome & congrats! Looks like you have a pretty good reason to postpone VWL. 

*stopher1*  - love the pictures and report! 

*Inkmahm* - thanks for the heads up.  I tried it on my laptop and it said I was too many days out, so I think I'll try on DH's desktop.

*DLI* - so excited for you!


----------



## jimmytammy

The dining ressies online worked for us yesterday.  We were able to book up to 9 days, and Tammy went in to book another today.  Ohana was really the only one that was limited on times.  We were hoping for 6pm and could only get 7, but no prob, just glad we got it!

HL, so sorry you are sad.  Just know you remain in our prayers.

Stopher, love the pics.  I got a pic on here somewhere with the same lady(shhh, she was a different character that day at MK)  I told her her secret was safe with me


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> Oops, did I miss where in Maine you are?  Anywhere near Bah-Haba?
> We've never done that Gospel brunch, good show, food?



Hi Muushka We're in York Beach and it was just beautiful this weekend 

We went to a Gospel Brunch in Las Vegas of all places (DH business Trip)
lots of fun and good food but it can vary depending on the group that's performing



horselover said:


> The sad: my sister's gravestone was installed on Friday.



Oh Horselover, I'm so sorry.  These things can be so hard 
I have only been able to visit my mother's grave once since her funeral and she's been gone for 20 years now some things are just to difficult sometimes.


----------



## blossomz

Hi all...HL. That is. A difficult ceremony no matter what is on the stone.
Stopher- thanks for volunteering!  Welcome to our most recent groupie....ilovepooh!


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies 

Hope Late is better than Never  
Off Topic Pics from our May visit.
We stayed at the Board Walk and had a great view 

So dissapointed that we were unable to meet up with jimmytammy
Due to a series of unfortunate events which I will not bore you with
Still count us in for the Dec. Groupie Meet


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Welcome to the groupies ilovepooh!
> 
> A few more sleeps for you DLI!  Very exciting!!
> 
> 
> The sad: my sister's gravestone was installed on Friday. We all went on Sat. to see it. It was hard & made it seem so permanent. Not that it wasn't but actually seeing it there was strange. Also my mom decided to have an etching of her face on the stone. It was not what the rest of the family wanted but it was my mom's decision to make. It's a little eerie to go there & see her face staring back at you.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend. Only 128 days until my next trip!



Thanks HL and sorry for what you have had to go through.  



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *DLI* - so excited for you!



Thank you!  Still doing laundry and I'll have a little more to do in the morning.  Then in the afternoon it's off to Kansas City for the night.  Then in the morning we are on our way to say hi to Mickey!!  Hoping to meet up with Stopher down there.  Now I know who to look for thanks to the pictures!!

Not very nice weather here tonight.  Tornado warnings and hail.  Our sky was really green a little while ago.  Not a good thing.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Tea Pot!  Great timing on those pictures!  Love them.  Can't wait to be there!


----------



## tea pot

More BWV views and some old friends 
Trying to take some pictures that I haven't taken before.


----------



## tea pot

A Real Treat
MK before it opens!!!
Notice anything missing????   
The Crystal Palace was taking walk-in's woo hoo 
















and of course the Flower Show





















DLI enjoy and have a Magical Trip


----------



## tea pot

*Welcome ilovepooh *
these are for you


----------



## stopher1

*tea pot* - thanks for sharing, those were lovely pictures


----------



## stopher1

jimmytammy said:


> Stopher, love the pics.  I got a pic on here somewhere with the same lady(shhh, she was a different character that day at MK)  I told her her secret was safe with me



Oh do tell - we've been racking our brains trying to figure out where else in the World we've seen her.  She hasn't been Deevy forever...



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Then in the afternoon it's off to Kansas City for the night.  Then in the morning we are on our way to say hi to Mickey!!  Hoping to meet up with Stopher down there.  Now I know who to look for thanks to the pictures!!
> 
> Not very nice weather here tonight.  Tornado warnings and hail.  Our sky was really green a little while ago.  Not a good thing.



I'm looking forward to it!  I hope it works out as well. You're welcome about the pic... that was intentional.  Knowing we might meet up this week spurred me on last night to get all of our May pics off the camera.  Usually DW does it, but even she said she's just been in a photo-transferring funk lately. And I've got your # stored in phone now so we can text away!  

I'm praying for a decent night for you all - both storm and rest-wise.   We're due here in Indy for some ugly weather tomorrow too.


----------



## tea pot

*stopher 1* 

   So glad you liked them


----------



## wildernessDad

I got my dining reservation for Dec 9.  Used my iPad.  Am using it now in fact.


----------



## Muushka

TP. I love your lamp!  And what a view.  If I could be assured a view like that (which I will never get, not an owner), I would stay there again!
Actually, I loved all the pictures.  Eyoree in flowers, so cute!

Have safe travels DLI and Stopher.  We wish we were there with you!


----------



## Muushka

Oops, I forgot about Christmas .

So, who is going to MVMCP?  Other that US!!!

Anyone going to CP. Other that US!!!

We started Christmas negotiations last night.  Just kidding, we pretty much always agree about vacation plans.
I said to Mr Muush, 'how about staying the last 2 nights at BCV or someplace that might be availa......' cuts me off with a rather loud 'NO!'
Then proceeds to tell me that we have not celebrated the Christmas holidays at VWL (or CP) since 2007!!! 
(2008 we went in Jan and no decorations at VWL and 2009 we had to cancel VWL and went to OKW).  
Poor guy, Groupie through and through.

Does anyone know when CP packages go on sale?  We will do our usual Rose and Crown.  I think.......


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> I got my dining reservation for Dec 9.  Used my iPad.  Am using it now in fact.



I got my ADR for Dec 9, too.  We're at Cape May for dinner.  You?


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Oops, I forgot about Christmas .
> 
> So, who is going to MVMCP?  Other that US!!!



We are! December 5th.    We're doing Discovery Cove during the day and MVMCP at night.  Just added an ADR at Crystal Palace for that night in case we want a sit down dinner.  There's not much open for food at MK during the parties.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi told me I am going to MVMCP on Dec. 9.  I assume she and family are going on that day, too.


----------



## Muushka

Lots of Groupies for MCMCP!  We were also looking at the 9th.  Hope to see she and family that night too!


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> TP. I love your lamp!  And what a view.  If I could be assured a view like that (which I will never get, not an owner), I would stay there again!
> Actually, I loved all the pictures.  Eyoree in flowers, so cute!
> 
> Have safe travels DLI and Stopher.  We wish we were there with you!



Hey *Muush*  Of course you could get that view. We don't own... that was an after 7 month booking all I requested was not the 2nd floor because it has a wall instead of railings. Because of my vertical challenge if I'm sitting down on the deck (of which I spend a lot of time on) all I would see is the wall.
Go for it some day. You can watch the fireworks from both Epcot and MGM
even though I do love see them the best from the Beach at VWL if not at MK 



wildernessDad said:


> I got my dining reservation for Dec 9.  Used my iPad.  Am using it now in fact.



Oh Boy Guys am I behind 
I haven't even look at the schedule for Dec 
OK MVMCP on the 9th sounds like a plan 

*Muushka* One last Vacation Request 
can you add us for a Sept trip 
Sept 3-11 BWV 
(DD and DBF will be at the BC)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

stopher1 said:


> I'm looking forward to it!  I hope it works out as well. You're welcome about the pic... that was intentional.  Knowing we might meet up this week spurred me on last night to get all of our May pics off the camera.  Usually DW does it, but even she said she's just been in a photo-transferring funk lately. And I've got your # stored in phone now so we can text away!
> 
> I'm praying for a decent night for you all - both storm and rest-wise.   We're due here in Indy for some ugly weather tomorrow too.



We ended up with a little hail but we were okay had some trees down and stuff like that in the area.  Hope all is well in Indy today.  Hope to see you on Sunday!



Muushka said:


> Have safe travels DLI and Stopher.  We wish we were there with you!



Thanks!  The packing is all done, the dog is at the vet to stay for the next 10 nights (poor puppy).  We are just sitting here waiting for the time to leave.  Hope the next week drags for us but not for my pup.  I sure hate leaving her.  Wish I lived closer to Kat, I would have tried to convince her to take on another corgi for a week!  Won't be in touch but I'll take pics to post for when we return.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks!  The packing is all done, the dog is at the vet to stay for the next 10 nights (poor puppy).  We are just sitting here waiting for the time to leave.  Hope the next week drags for us but not for my pup.  I sure hate leaving her.  Wish I lived closer to Kat, I would have tried to convince her to take on another corgi for a week!  Won't be in touch but I'll take pics to post for when we return.



Woohoo!  Triple the Corgi fun!  The boys would have loved to have a visitor - especially such a cute girl.  

Have a safe trip and a great time!!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Woohoo!  Triple the Corgi fun!  The boys would have loved to have a visitor - especially such a cute girl.
> 
> Have a safe trip and a great time!!!!!



Thanks Kathy! She would have loved some cute little corgi boyfriends to flirt with!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Great pictures tea pot!  



Muushka said:


> And what a view.  If I could be assured a view like that (which I will never get, not an owner), I would stay there again!



We've stayed there twice (well, me three but the 3rd was a one nighter booked the same day) and gotten the "view" both times.  You can do it Muushka!  



Muushka said:


> Oops, I forgot about Christmas .
> 
> So, who is going to MVMCP?  Other that US!!!
> 
> Anyone going to CP. Other that US!!!
> 
> Does anyone know when CP packages go on sale?  We will do our usual Rose and Crown.  I think.......



We'll be doing both.  Just have to figure out how many of us will be there so we won't be booking for a little while.  We'll go either the 7th or 9th for MVMCP.  I wonder why the 7th doesn't have a discount?  Is it expected to be that busy?!?!?!?

Haven't heard anything yet on the CP bookings either.


----------



## wildernessDad

Inkmahm said:


> I got my ADR for Dec 9, too.  We're at Cape May for dinner.  You?



We're having breakfast with Donald and friends at Tusker House!

We're not doing MVMCP.  It doesn't appeal to me, really.

Oh!  But we are planing a National Park vacation for next May!  We're going to Grand Canyon South Rim, Canyon De Chelly, Monument Valley, Grand Canyon North Rim and Zion National Park in that order!  Staying 2 nights at each location.  We're flying in and out of Las Vegas and renting an SUV.


----------



## horselover

*Teapot* - great pics!  That lamp looks like it was made just for you! 

*DLI & Stopher* - safe travels & have a wonderful time!  

A little bit of good news to share.  I/we are the proud new owners (or will be in about 2 wks.) of 75 new VWL points!         Disney waived ROFR yesterday.  This little add-on brings us up to a perfect # for us for that must have 11 mo. Dec. booking advantage.  DH felt really bad when I had to sell Shi thus the reason he agreed.  Took that $$ & put it into my other favorite thing.  Eases the pain a bit.  Now if I could just get us into the Lodge for a few days in Oct. I'd be really happy.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Oh!  But we are planing a National Park vacation for next May!  We're going to Grand Canyon South Rim, Canyon De Chelly, Monument Valley, Grand Canyon North Rim and Zion National Park in that order!  Staying 2 nights at each location.  We're flying in and out of Las Vegas and renting an SUV.



Awesome WD!!  A National Parks trip is just as good as Disney in my book.  Shhhh - don't tell anyone here though.  Someday soon I need to get to the Grand Canyon since I've only been there once for a couple of hours on the south rim.  And it's been too long since I've done the others.  Are going to the 4 corners too?



horselover said:


> A little bit of good news to share.  I/we are the proud new owners (or will be in about 2 wks.) of 75 new VWL points!         Disney waived ROFR yesterday.  This little add-on brings us up to a perfect # for us for that must have 11 mo. Dec. booking advantage.  DH felt really bad when I had to sell Shi thus the reason he agreed.  Took that $$ & put it into my other favorite thing.  Eases the pain a bit.  Now if I could just get us into the Lodge for a few days in Oct. I'd be really happy.



Congrats on your contract HL!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> We're having breakfast with Donald and friends at Tusker House!
> 
> We're not doing MVMCP.  It doesn't appeal to me, really.
> 
> Oh!  But we are planing a National Park vacation for next May!  We're going to Grand Canyon South Rim, Canyon De Chelly, Monument Valley, Grand Canyon North Rim and Zion National Park in that order!  Staying 2 nights at each location.  We're flying in and out of Las Vegas and renting an SUV.



Now THAT vacation next May sounds wonderful.  If I"m still unemployed then, can I go with you?  

I told DH we could do a trip out west if I still had time off but I think we are too late for planning for this summer.   May sounds like a perfect time to go to me!


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Hey *Muush*  Of course you could get that view. We don't own... that was an after 7 month booking all I requested was not the 2nd floor because it has a wall instead of railings. Because of my vertical challenge if I'm sitting down on the deck (of which I spend a lot of time on) all I would see is the wall.
> Go for it some day. You can watch the fireworks from both Epcot and MGM
> even though I do love see them the best from the Beach at VWL if not at MK
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Boy Guys am I behind
> I haven't even look at the schedule for Dec
> OK MVMCP on the 9th sounds like a plan
> 
> *Muushka* One last Vacation Request
> can you add us for a Sept trip
> Sept 3-11 BWV
> (DD and DBF will be at the BC)



Got it!

I thought the boardwalk view was pretty much non-existant unless you booked 11 months out?  Wrong I guess!


----------



## horselover

wildernessDad said:


> Oh!  But we are planing a National Park vacation for next May!  We're going to Grand Canyon South Rim, Canyon De Chelly, Monument Valley, Grand Canyon North Rim and Zion National Park in that order!  Staying 2 nights at each location.  We're flying in and out of Las Vegas and renting an SUV.



I missed this post earlier.  WD that sounds wonderful.  That would be a dream trip for me.  Are you doing a bus tour out of Vegas or driving on your own?  We'll expect lots & lots of fabulous pics please!


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Awesome WD!!  A National Parks trip is just as good as Disney in my book.  Shhhh - don't tell anyone here though.  Someday soon I need to get to the Grand Canyon since I've only been there once for a couple of hours on the south rim.  And it's been too long since I've done the others.  Are going to the 4 corners too?



Not sure if we'll drive to 4 corners yet.  We may have time as the drive from Canyon De Chelly to Monument Valley is short.



Inkmahm said:


> Now THAT vacation next May sounds wonderful.  If I"m still unemployed then, can I go with you?
> 
> I told DH we could do a trip out west if I still had time off but I think we are too late for planning for this summer.   May sounds like a perfect time to go to me!



Sure, can you fit inside of a suitcase?    The weather in May is perfect, I think.



horselover said:


> I missed this post earlier.  WD that sounds wonderful.  That would be a dream trip for me.  Are you doing a bus tour out of Vegas or driving on your own?  We'll expect lots & lots of fabulous pics please!



We're doing it ourselves.  We're renting an SUV and driving.  I don't like joining tour groups.  I like to plan it myself.

I'll tell you what, though.  I am able to start booking the lodging and the sticker shock is hitting me, but how many times are we going to do this?  That's why I love DVC.

Back in 1976, my wife and I drove across country as I was in the Navy and was stationed at Pearl Harbor; drove the car to CA and flew to Hawaii.  It was great and we wanted to do something like that again.  We're skipping a lot of the driving by flying to Las Vegas and renting the SUV.


----------



## Muushka

WD, that sounds like a wonderful trip!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 

DLI - Have a really great trip! Soak up lots of sun and come back and tell us all about it!

YEAH! Horselover. Nothing like some VWL points to brighten your day.  My thoughts have been with you as I've read about your sisters marker. 

 Stopher for readily stepping up to be the next keeper of the list.

I enjoyed your pics from your Beach Club stay. Thanks tea pot for posting.

Sounds like you have a nice trip planned WD. In addition to your scheduled stops, Bryce Canyon is wonderful. I would very much recommend a visit if you have any spare time available.  While at Zion, be sure to walk the 'narrows'.

How are the wedding plans coming along Dory?  I'm currently trying to organize a rehearsal dinner long-distance.  We're 21 days out.  I hope to come back with some pictures of the construction progress at Aulani.

Thanks everyone for the reminder to make our December ADR's. That's one thing I've completely forgotten about.  Anyone know when the CP can be booked?


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone!  Well did our online checking!  That means we will be there soon!


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> Oh!  But we are planing a National Park vacation for next May!  We're going to Grand Canyon South Rim, Canyon De Chelly, Monument Valley, Grand Canyon North Rim and Zion National Park in that order!  Staying 2 nights at each location.  We're flying in and out of Las Vegas and renting an SUV.



Now that sounds incredible.  DW keeps reminding me that there are other places in the world to visit... to which I always smartly retort, "of course there are...we still haven't stayed at the BCV, or BLT, or... - oh you mean _THAT_ world..."   She doesn't quite see the funny part of it every time the way I do. Oh well.  



horselover said:


> *DLI & Stopher* - safe travels & have a wonderful time!



Thanks!  I'm definitely looking forward to a wee bit of Disney.  Wish I was already there, but business before pleasure.  Jacksonville is still in Florida, so that's a good thing.  I just hope my excitement about the rest of my trip doesn't bubble up too much in my meetings.  Can I contain myself?    We'll see...



horselover said:


> A little bit of good news to share.  I/we are the proud new owners (or will be in about 2 wks.) of 75 new VWL points!         Disney waived ROFR yesterday.  This little add-on brings us up to a perfect # for us for that must have 11 mo. Dec. booking advantage.  DH felt really bad when I had to sell Shi thus the reason he agreed.  Took that $$ & put it into my other favorite thing.  Eases the pain a bit.  Now if I could just get us into the Lodge for a few days in Oct. I'd be really happy.



That's so awesome!  Congrats on that!




DiznyDi said:


> Stopher for readily stepping up to be the next keeper of the list.


   Happy to help where I can.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Have a great trip Stopher1!  I, like everyone else, am very envious that you,  DLI and all the others headed to WDW this summer will get to see the Main Street EP.

Pictures Please!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

_*Disney loving Iowan (DLI to us!) 3-11 BWV
Stopher1 4-7 OKW*_
Hope *DLI* and *Stopher1* are having a blast in the World !

*WD* : can't wait to see photos and get TR from your Grand Canyon vacation next year !

*Horselover* : awesome on the VWL add on !!!!


Maria


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks!  The packing is all done, the dog is at the vet to stay for the next 10 nights (poor puppy).  We are just sitting here waiting for the time to leave.  Hope the next week drags for us but not for my pup.  I sure hate leaving her.  Wish I lived closer to Kat, I would have tried to convince her to take on another corgi for a week!  Won't be in touch but I'll take pics to post for when we return.





wildernessDad said:


> Oh!  But we are planing a National Park vacation for next May!  We're going to Grand Canyon South Rim, Canyon De Chelly, Monument Valley, Grand Canyon North Rim and Zion National Park in that order!  Staying 2 nights at each location.  We're flying in and out of Las Vegas and renting an SUV.



*WD, we did Yellowstone a few years back and it was mind blowing!! The beauty of our national parks is beyond belief.  *



blossomz said:


> Hi everyone!  Well did our online checking!  That means we will be there soon!



*STopher1, Blossomz and DLI, have wonderful trips*


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, had to reverse the order of the National Parks trip in order to book the North Rim.  Also, couldn't get El Tovar Hotel, but did get Bright Angel Lodge.  Have also booked Zion Lodge.  All that remains is Thunderbird Lodge at Canyon de Chelly and a place at Monument Valley, either The View Hotel or Goulding's Lodge.  Preference is The View Hotel.  Can't book those until August or September.


----------



## tea pot

wildernessDad said:


> Oh!  But we are planing a National Park vacation for next May!  We're going to Grand Canyon South Rim, Canyon De Chelly, Monument Valley, Grand Canyon North Rim and Zion National Park in that order!  Staying 2 nights at each location.  We're flying in and out of Las Vegas and renting an SUV.



WD That trip is on  my bucket list, keep us posted 




horselover said:


> A little bit of good news to share.  I/we are the proud new owners (or will be in about 2 wks.) of 75 new VWL points!         Disney waived ROFR yesterday.  This little add-on brings us up to a perfect # for us for that must have 11 mo. Dec. booking advantage.  DH felt really bad when I had to sell Shi thus the reason he agreed.  Took that $$ & put it into my other favorite thing.  Eases the pain a bit.  Now if I could just get us into the Lodge for a few days in Oct. I'd be really happy.



*Congrats!!! * 

That Lamp was in our 1BR at the BWV but I do agree it did seem to have my name on it. 

*Hi Di *  Wedding plans sounds so exciting.  Keep us posted and Have a Wonderful Trip :

*DLI, Stopher, and  blossomz *   Have a Magical Time


----------



## Muushka

HL : great deal on the VWL add on!!  Congrats !!!!


DLI, Stopher, and blossomz, happy trails!


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> Hi everyone!  Well did our online checking!  That means we will be there soon!



Blossomz, while I was reading your post, your countdown was on 62 days, and I thought..."HUH"???? then I noticed it was changing! Pretty cool!  I want multiple countdowns, lol!  We will be there at the same time....we are staying at the BWV this year. I haven't tried online check in yet...have you used it prior to this trip?


----------



## Granny

Hi Corinne...nice to see you in these parts again! 

I used on-line check-in during our April trip to AKV-Kidani.  It was very smooth and fast and saved us some time since we came in on ME with about 6 other villas worth of guests.  I don't know that it's a great benefit but if it helps Disney be more efficient then I figure it's in all our interests to help them keep costs down so they don't pass them along! 

Enjoy BWV, our "other" home.  

And I want a multiple countdown thingy too...that's very cool!


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> I used on-line check-in during our April trip to AKV-Kidani.  It was very smooth and fast and saved us some time since we came in on ME with about 6 other villas worth of guests.  I don't know that it's a great benefit but if it helps Disney be more efficient then I figure it's in all our interests to help them keep costs down so they don't pass them along!



Hey, Granny!  Is one able to designate who has room charging privileges within online check in yet?


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Hey, Granny!  Is one able to designate who has room charging privileges within online check in yet?



No, I don't think you can restrict room charging privileges for various guests on line.  And you can't designate any requests yet either...have to do that through MS.


----------



## Muushka

*Hey Corinne!!  Good to see you! 

So, can anyone tell me what big event is Sunday????

Hint:*

*Pre-Happy Birthday Corinne!!!!*


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> *Hey Corinne!!  Good to see you!
> 
> So, can anyone tell me what big event is Sunday????
> 
> Hint:*
> 
> *Pre-Happy Birthday Corinne!!!!*



Umm, umm.... I'm drawing a big blank on that one.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Umm, umm.... I'm drawing a big blank on that one.



Wise guy!!!

So, how many days till our Dec vacation???????


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Hi Corinne...nice to see you in these parts again!
> 
> I used on-line check-in during our April trip to AKV-Kidani.  It was very smooth and fast and saved us some time since we came in on ME with about 6 other villas worth of guests.  I don't know that it's a great benefit but if it helps Disney be more efficient then I figure it's in all our interests to help them keep costs down so they don't pass them along!
> 
> Enjoy BWV, our "other" home.
> 
> And I want a multiple countdown thingy too...that's very cool!



Hi Granny! Thanks for the info! Yes, BWV it is again.....could not get the BCV.



Muushka said:


> *Hey Corinne!!  Good to see you!
> 
> So, can anyone tell me what big event is Sunday????
> 
> Hint:*
> 
> *Pre-Happy Birthday Corinne!!!!*



LOL!  Thanks, Muushka!   My family has been hearing about 'birthday week' and will be glad when it's ova!


----------



## Muushka

Ova!! 

I have birthday MONTH and enjoy every day of it, hope yours is great!


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Ova!!
> 
> I have birthday MONTH and enjoy every day of it, hope yours is great!



My Boston 'accent'...Hey Muushka, post your 10,000th post!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Corinne said:


> My Boston 'accent'...Hey Muushka, post your 10,000th post!!!!!!!!!!!!!



My RI ears picked it up!

10,001 posts.  That is just plain sad.


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> My RI ears picked it up!



Hiya neigba! 



Muushka said:


> 10,001 posts.  That is just plain sad.



No, it's great!


----------



## stopher1

I'm here!  At the MK now waiting for friends.  Then I'll stop by the Lodge later today for a quick visit.  More later...


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Birthday Corinne*

Hey Corinne Watch out for those Bawstin Dryvizs when you stop at the Packie on the way to your Birthday Pahty


----------



## Corinne

tea pot said:


> *Happy Birthday Corinne*
> 
> Hey Corinne Watch out for those Bawstin Dryvizs when you stop at the Packie on the way to your Birthday Pahty



OMG, Teapot!  PACKIE! LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the bday wishes!


----------



## Granny

*Happy Birthday Corinne!!!*  

Hope it's a great one!!


----------



## blossomz

Happy birthday Corinne!!!

Next week at this time I'm hoping to be enjoying a libation at the BLT pool!  7 more sleeps!!!

Hey Muushka.. Do you get some sort of award for your posts?


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> I'm here!  At the MK now waiting for friends.  Then I'll stop by the Lodge later today for a quick visit.  More later...



Have a great time!!



tea pot said:


> *Happy Birthday Corinne*
> 
> Hey Corinne Watch out for those Bawstin Dryvizs when you stop at the Packie on the way to your Birthday Pahty



I got everything but the Packie.  What is that?



blossomz said:


> Happy birthday Corinne!!!
> 
> Next week at this time I'm hoping to be enjoying a libation at the BLT pool!  7 more sleeps!!!
> 
> *Hey Muushka.. Do you get some sort of award for your posts?*



Nope, I just hang my head


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> *Happy Birthday Corinne!!!*
> 
> Hope it's a great one!!



Thank you Granny! 



Muushka said:


> Have a great time!!
> I got everything but the Packie.  What is that?



LOL!  We call liquor stores packie's as in package stores!




blossomz said:


> Happy birthday Corinne!!!
> 
> Next week at this time I'm hoping to be enjoying a libation at the BLT pool!  7 more sleeps!!!



Thanks, Blossomz! 7 more sleeps for me tooooooo! yippee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Wise guy!!!
> 
> So, how many days till our Dec vacation???????



Just 184 days until our vacation!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Ah! Packie, I get it. 

In RI we just called them licka staws.

Of course a drinking fountain was a bubbla and a milkshake was a cabinet and a sub was a grinda.  
Oh, and hot dogs were gaggas.  RI, I do miss that place.

Sorry, off topic.  I wonder when Stopher will visit VWL????


----------



## blossomz

Hey Corinne- maybe I missed it but where are you staying?  Maybe we can find a Time
 to say hi?


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> Hey Corinne- maybe I missed it but where are you staying?  Maybe we can find a Time to say hi?



I would love it! We are staying at the BWV this time. I was going to try and get to the sales pitch errrr Member Event at the Top of the World Lounge.....lucky you can go there any night during your stay! 

Anyway, let me know what your plans are, I would love to meet!


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Ah! Packie, I get it.
> 
> In RI we just called them licka staws.
> 
> Of course a drinking fountain was a bubbla and a milkshake was a cabinet and a sub was a grinda.
> Oh, and hot dogs were gaggas.  RI, I do miss that place.
> 
> Sorry, off topic.  I wonder when Stopher will visit VWL????



Bubbla's are still bubbla's here!

Perhaps Stopher will post some lovely photos of the Lodge! We will be visiting one day during our stay.  I think our next stay will be the lodge. I am thinking about September for our 25th anniversary!!!!!!!! We have absolutely NO POINTS left so we will be staying in a regular room....yikes! Adding on is not in the cards right now as son #2 heads to college this fall.


----------



## Muushka

Corinne said:


> Bubbla's are still bubbla's here!
> 
> Perhaps Stopher will post some lovely photos of the Lodge! We will be visiting one day during our stay.  I think our next stay will be the lodge. I am thinking about September for our 25th anniversary!!!!!!!! We have absolutely NO POINTS left so we will be staying in a regular room....yikes! Adding on is not in the cards right now as son #2 heads to college this fall.



25 years!   Awwwwwww


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> I wonder when Stopher will visit VWL????



That would be early this afternoon Muushka!  It was wonderful to be there, even just for a short visit (an entirely too short one, I might add, but it was better than NOT visiting!).  I'm pondering heading back over there tomorrow for another short visit.



Corinne said:


> Bubbla's are still bubbla's here!
> 
> Perhaps Stopher will post some lovely photos of the Lodge!



Perhaps I will... how are these?




























Oh and p.s.  Happy Birthday Corinne!

Supposed to try and meet up with DLI tomorrow.  We played "text tag" today.    I hope it works out.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks, Stopher.  I needed that.


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Thanks, Stopher.  I needed that.



My pleasure!  

Oh, and even though I still don't have WL points... I added on 55 more at the Grand Cal today, since they are now in sellout status for that property.  I was pretty stoked about it.    I did inquire about WL, but they still don't have my any in my UY.  Oh well.  That was partly why my visit to the Lodge was so short.  That and time spent with friends prior to my arrival at the Lodge.  They were supposed to leave for the airport around 1, but didn't actually leave until about 1:30, and I wanted to spend all the time I could with them - and I had told my guide to have their little van pick me up at the Lodge.  So it cut my Lodge time short, but that's okay.  Like I said, I'm pondering getting back over there tomorrow.  I didn't get enough pictures there.  Oh and the pool was very, very crowded today.  It was HOT, HOT, HOT.  93 I believe, and something like 99% humidity.


----------



## Corinne

stopher1 said:


> Perhaps I will... how are these?



Uhmmmmm, FABULOUS! Thanks!!!!!!!!




stopher1 said:


> Oh and p.s.  Happy Birthday Corinne!
> 
> Supposed to try and meet up with DLI tomorrow.  We played "text tag" today.    I hope it works out.



Thank you, and I hope you meet DLI tomorrow~perhaps you will post photos again!!


----------



## stopher1

Corinne said:


> Uhmmmmm, FABULOUS! Thanks!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, and I hope you meet DLI tomorrow~perhaps you will post photos again!!



Probably not until Monday...late night planned, early morning flight home Monday... yada, yada, yada, but I will post again if we do meet up!  

But even if we don't, Kathy and Muushka are waiting on some MSEP pics.


----------



## blossomz

Stopher.  Thanks.  Ok. All together...Aaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

stopher1 said:


> But even if we don't, Kathy and Muushka are waiting on some MSEP pics.



 Yes!  Please!!!!  

And thanks for the pictures of the lodge!


----------



## MiaSRN62

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORINNE !!!!






Maria


----------



## Inkmahm

MiaSRN62 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORINNE !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



Ditto!  Hope the birthday was a happy one!

And I have to ask where that picture was taken because it looks delicious!


----------



## Corinne

Thank you Maria and Ink! Maria, is that an oreo bon bon from Cape May!!!??? So adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

I posted this over on the theme park board in the thread for finding people who want to share an Illuminations cruise but I thought I'd post it here for the groupies, too.   I just booked a cruise for Dec 4th.  We leave from the Yacht club at 9 pm (need to be there a bit before to settle in) and it is a 1 hour cruise.   I have me, DH, and my FIL,MIL, BIL and SIL on the cruise.   The pontoon fits up to 10 people (12 if there are kids).   

I said I'd divide the $320 cost by however many people we end up having on the cruise.  I'm thinking 10 is the max, even with kids.  I've been on the pontoons and they would be crowded with 12.   PM me if any of you are interested.

Yay!  We have two groupies joining us!  Any others interested?  I have another potential 2 people if the mom can track down her daugher to see if she wants to do this.  I told her it was first come, first served.


----------



## wildernessDad

Inkmahm said:


> I posted this over on the theme park board in the thread for finding people who want to share an Illuminations cruise but I thought I'd post it here for the groupies, too.   I just booked a cruise for Dec 4th.  We leave from the Yacht club at 9 pm (need to be there a bit before to settle in) and it is a 1 hour cruise.   I have me, DH, and my FIL,MIL, BIL and SIL on the cruise.   The pontoon fits up to 10 people (12 if there are kids).
> 
> I said I'd divide the $320 cost by however many people we end up having on the cruise.  I'm thinking 10 is the max, even with kids.  I've been on the pontoons and they would be crowded with 12.   PM me if any of you are interested.



Darn!  We arrive on the 6th!


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> Darn!  We arrive on the 6th!



Darn.  Dec 7th was my backup day if I didn't snag the reservation today for the 4th.   We get there on the 4th and have a really early flight so it will be a LOOONG day for DH and me.  The other 4 are getting in on the 3rd so this will be better timing for them.


----------



## tea pot

*stopher*
Thanks so much for the Pictures 
I'm getting so homesick... but Keep them coming

*Hey Corinne and Muush *
Did you know that the traffic yesterday was Bumpa to Bumpa


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Stopher.  Thanks.  Ok. All together...Aaaaaaaaaaah



Aaaaaaaaaaah

*MSEP pictures!!!!*

When they post, Mr Muush will be running to the computer to see those! (As will I)



tea pot said:


> *stopher*
> Thanks so much for the Pictures
> I'm getting so homesick... but Keep them coming
> 
> *Hey Corinne and Muush *
> Did you know that the traffic yesterday was Bumpa to Bumpa



Bumpa to bumpa??  Oye!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaah
> 
> *MSEP pictures!!!!*
> 
> When they post, Mr Muush will be running to the computer to see those! (As will I) e!



Ohhh the pressure!!  I sure hope they turn out alright!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Corinne!!!*


----------



## Nicoal13

How hard will it be for me to snag a 2 bed at VWL at the 7 month mark for first week of May 2011? My husband really wants to stay there so he can walk to Fort to go fishing. He doesn't really like WDW and would prefer to fish instead of the parks every day. Thanks!


----------



## Granny

Nicoal...I think you have a very good chance of getting what you want at VWL at the 7 month mark for early May.  I can't think of anything that would be driving crowd attendance that early in May.  Good luck...I think your DH will love VWL's setting on Bay Lake and the available fishing. Enjoy!


----------



## eliza61

Have a magical day Corrine!!


----------



## Nicoal13

Granny said:


> Nicoal...I think you have a very good chance of getting what you want at VWL at the 7 month mark for early May.  I can't think of anything that would be driving crowd attendance that early in May.  Good luck...I think your DH will love VWL's setting on Bay Lake and the available fishing. Enjoy!



Thanks Granny! I can't wait! It's going to be a long wait until this trip next May. I'll have about 15 months between DVC trips. But I'm lucky to have DVC since DH is not a Disney fan. My parents will be travelling with us as well and our son who is 4 but will be 5 at trip time. I have converted him to a WDW lover, so DH can't say no  Hopefully DH will be happy with the bass fishing and won't be too disgruntled about being at Disney.

Can't wait to try the villas there. I've stayed in the hotel before we owned DVC and love it!


----------



## DiznyDi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORRINE
Wishing you a day of sunshine and smiles as you celebrate with family and friends!


----------



## Muushka

Are our friends along the 95 NE corridor doing OK?  I see a bad storm system heading up that way.

CORRINE!  Today is your day!!!  Where shall we meet you for dinner?  MK? WCC?  Oh heck, lets splurge and go to Artist's Point!


Nicoal, I agree with Granny, you shouldn't have a problem at that time of year.

Get your husband on this thread!  Lots of guys (Granny is one of the best, in spite of his name!!) are here. Men LOVE VWL .

Have fun planning your VWL vacation and come visit often.  We post lots of pictures and trip reports.  
And feel free to grab yourself one of our handsome Moosies.  He loves it when you do that.


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy birthday Corrine!

Say, did the dining glitch get fixed?


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORRINE!!   

Went to my niece's bridal shower today.  Boy did they get a lot of good stuff!  They even received a lovely lobsta pot!      I suppose they could also use it for Steamas!


----------



## Muushka

Steamas!  Little necks?  Never did get used to those little buggers.

Ever had a quohog?  Ewwwwwe.  Lobsta, shrimp, schrod and scallops.  That is about all the seafood I eat!

Everybody up there ok with this weather???


----------



## blossomz

Storms came close but we were lucky..just missed us by a hair!  Now just 6 more sleeps!  Already pretty much packed!  hoping Corinne and I might meet up!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Steamas!  Little necks?  Never did get used to those little buggers.
> 
> Ever had a quohog?  Ewwwwwe.  Lobsta, shrimp, schrod and scallops.  That is about all the seafood I eat!
> 
> Everybody up there ok with this weather???



Ok - born in the Midwest and I know walleye and trout.  Moved to the west and understand salmon, mahi mahi etc.  What is a quohog?!?!?!?!  Or maybe I don't want to know!   

DH came from south of Boston so it sounds like he'd know......... I'll have to see if i can interrupt his watching of the Celtics/Lakers!  Looks like he might enjoy a break anyway.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ok - born in the Midwest and I know walleye and trout.  Moved to the west and understand salmon, mahi mahi etc.  What is a quohog?!?!?!?!  Or maybe I don't want to know!
> 
> DH came from south of Boston so it sounds like he'd know......... I'll have to see if i can interrupt his watching of the Celtics/Lakers!  Looks like he might enjoy a break anyway.



Well, a quohog is a type of clam.  It is a RI thing!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka & Kathy... IT. WAS. INCREDIBLE!  I hope my pics turned out ok.  Way earldeparture for the airport in the am, so no uploading tonight. On the bus back to OKW now, then straight to bed.  Have a great night.

And yes, Allison, err DLI & I hung out together.  She is just charming. And yes, I have a pic too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Well, a quohog is a type of clam.  It is a RI thing!



Ahhhhh - ok!  I have heard of that.  It just isn't in my everyday vocabulary.  



stopher1 said:


> Muushka & Kathy... IT. WAS. INCREDIBLE!  I hope my pics turned out ok.  Way earldeparture for the airport in the am, so no uploading tonight. On the bus back to OKW now, then straight to bed.  Have a great night.
> 
> And yes, Allison, err DLI & I hung out together.  She is just charming. And yes, I have a pic too.



WooHoo!!!!!!!    So Muushka and I going to have to plan a trip?!?!?  Lucky Lucky you to get down there! Can't wait to see the pics when you get time.   

That's great that you and DLI were able to have a mini-meet too!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Just got back from out of town and I'm behind about 6 pages.  Will catch up in the morning.  For now just want to say

Corinne, hope it was a great day!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Corrine & Inkmahm, 

Glad u guys liked the pic of the mickey oreo but I must confess it's not my photo.  It was sent to me by a friend for my birthday in May (I was just "re-gifting" I guess Corrine)...I just thought it looked yummy and wanted to share..
Maria


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> WooHoo!!!!!!!   *So Muushka and I going to have to plan a trip?!?!?  *Lucky Lucky you to get down there! Can't wait to see the pics when you get time.
> 
> That's great that you and DLI were able to have a mini-meet too!



Well* I* would say yes to that question, of course!  But then I'm not the one in charge of your points and $$ ... 

It's been 14 years since I last saw that beautiful parade on it's "proper" place (a Main Street vs. DCA's parade corridor) and it was just magical.  It was so very cool, because DLI had her daughter and her daughter's friend with her, and neither had ever seen it before.  They were just having such fun!!  And on the other side of me was a little boy from one of the South American countries and he was just screaming with delight too.  I absolutely loved it all.  I'll look at the photos on my computer on the plane and choose which one(s) are the best and _try_ to upload later this afternoon or tonight...

Oh and the new Nightastic fireworks show... LOVED IT!  I loved it much more than Wishes.  Not sure if it should stay beyond summer to keep it special, but it was great.  The Fairy Godmother is the hostess, and then the 3 Good Fairies from Sleeping Beauty come in, and then...Captain Hook and his boys "storm the castle" - at which point then the castle defends itself.  Sorry, I don't want to give it all away, but for those of you not able to go this summer, you'd miss it anyway.  For those of you who've seen "Remember...Dreams Come True" at DL - it's not quite as good as that one, but definitely near the caliber.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> . . . . . Lobsta, shrimp, schrod and scallops.  That is about all the seafood I eat! . . . . .



No Crab?  Lobsta but no Crab?  I'm sure it was just an oversight.  If not, have Mr Muush order the Crab Claws at Fultons, "borrow" one, but be careful, there is no going back!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> stopher1 : Oh and the new Nightastic fireworks show... LOVED IT! I loved it much more than Wishes.


Looking forward to seeing this one !

Maria


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> Muushka & Kathy... IT. WAS. INCREDIBLE!  I hope my pics turned out ok.  Way earldeparture for the airport in the am, so no uploading tonight. On the bus back to OKW now, then straight to bed.  Have a great night.
> 
> And yes, Allison, err DLI & I hung out together.  She is just charming. And yes, I have a pic too.



I am so glad it was everything you hoped for.  Your next description gave me a warm fuzzy feeling.

Glad you and DLI got to meet!



Dizny Dad said:


> No Crab?  Lobsta but no Crab?  I'm sure it was just an oversight.  If not, have Mr Muush order the Crab Claws at Fultons, "borrow" one, but be careful, there is no going back!



How could I forget crabs?  Yes, I do love crabs very much.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

horselover said:


> A little bit of good news to share.  I/we are the proud new owners (or will be in about 2 wks.) of 75 new VWL points!         Disney waived ROFR yesterday.  This little add-on brings us up to a perfect # for us for that must have 11 mo. Dec. booking advantage.  DH felt really bad when I had to sell Shi thus the reason he agreed.  Took that $$ & put it into my other favorite thing.  Eases the pain a bit.  Now if I could just get us into the Lodge for a few days in Oct. I'd be really happy.



That is the best news ever!  



blossomz said:


> Hi everyone!  Well did our online checking!  That means we will be there soon!



 5 more sleeps? I'm so excited for you!

*Corinne* -  for you too!  I can't wait to hear about your trip and hopefully see some photos.

*Di* - oh wow your son's wedding is getting close.  Mine is not until July 17th.  We had a big family party for them on DH side this weekend and it was so much fun.  I'm waiting anxiously to see those Aulani construction photos that I hope you get to take!   Hope the long distance planning goes smoothly.

*stopher1* - love the lodge photos and so glad to hear you got to meet DLI.  I can't wait to see the parade pics and loved your detailed description of the experience. 

*Nicoal* -   If your DH loves fishing and outdoors I bet he will love the WL and it is such a nice walk over to the fort.  So much fun at the lodge and the fort if you don't want to be at the parks.  Great resorts for the outdoorsmen.

to all those groupies speakin some foreign language:
I'm sorry y'all but I'm not comprehendin all of this talkin y'all are doin about packies, bubblas and lobsta.


----------



## wildernessDad

This in: the glitch still works for dining reservations.  Chef Mickeys ressie tomorrow!


----------



## DaveH

wildernessDad said:


> This in: the glitch still works for dining reservations.  Chef Mickeys ressie tomorrow!



Is this a glitch or them holding some back? It could have been a cancelation also.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DaveH said:


> Is this a glitch or them holding some back? It could have been a cancelation also.



People have been able to book at 190 days instead of the 180+10 which I think is what WD is talking about.


----------



## Corinne

*Kat, Eliza, DiznyDi,Muushka, Wilderness Dad, Horselover & Dory*, thank you all for the birthday wishes!

*Muushka*, I would have enjoyed ANY of those places for dinner!

*Maria*, you can "re-gift" anytime, your pics are still the best!

*Blossomz*, only 5 more sleeps!!! I hope we can meet!

*Horselover*, I mean, *Horselova*, the new bride should get a lot of use with her new lobsta pot!!!


----------



## blossomz

Hooray!  Corinne is correct!  Just 5 more sleeps!,


----------



## stopher1

Ok.  I'm home once more.  Long day of travel, and then jumping back into regular life at home right away, with a must-be-at Scout meeting tonight.  (I'm the Summer Camp Director for our Troop - taking 78 Scouts and 29 Adult leaders to camp in just 2 weeks).  No time to upload all of the pics I want to share... so here are just a few teasers for you.

First:  DLI (in yellow) and I met and enjoyed the MSEP together.  Here we are with her charming daughter (in green) and friend who came along with them on their vacation.  Her husband was too tired from their day over at KSC (and the heat too, probably... heat index 107 yesterday)







Second:  The beginning (with the new lead float featuring Tinker Bell [I miss the Blue Fairy] and the ending of the parade as it progressed up Main St.  (we were sitting about half way up M St, in front of Uptown Jewelers












Third:  One shot from the new Nightastic fireworks







I'll get more uploaded to share tomorrow


----------



## Nicoal13

Stopher - thanks for the pictures. Looks great!

Thanks to everyone for welcoming me to the thread! I'm desperately trying to convert DH to a Disney lover, but so far  hopefully the Lodge can do it. 

Oh and I'm from WI, and its a bubbler here too. Or bubbla as my friend Donna from Boston says  Only other place it's called that I believe.


----------



## Corinne

Stopher~thanks for posting the photos! How nice you got to meet DLI!!! Great photo of you all!!!  I am excited to see the MSEP again, my family does not share my enthusiasm (for any Disney parade, sadly) but we *will* be seeing it! hehe!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*stopher1*.....love your photos !  Awesome you got to meet up with DLI !!!  Cute pic of the group 

Maria


----------



## stopher1

Here are a few more Lodge pics to enjoy.  MSEP pics will be posted next.
















It was a heat index 107 day, and the fire is still burning...





Is it just me, or do they change this picture out seasonally?  I could have sworn it was "the Villas in Spring" when I was there in March with my DW for our anniversary, but sadly have no photographic evidence.  I need to look through my January pics as well.... maybe not, maybe it's just my mind wishing it to be so


----------



## stopher1

OK, so here are some of my MSEP pictures.  Sorry that some of these are not the greatest quality, but the parade is so fluid and lots of movement, and has always been difficult to capture thanks to all of the different lights the camera tried to focus on.  But hopefully some of you will enjoy them anyway.


Now just imagine yourself sitting (or standing) along Main Street, as over the loudspeakers you start to hear the trumpeting herald and then that that distinctive computerized tone... "Ladies and Gentlemen, boys and girls - the Magic Kingdom proudly presents our spectacular festival pageant of nighttime magic and imagination, in thousands of sparkling lights and electrosynomagnetic musical sounds...The Main Street Electrical Parade!" followed by all the lights being doused, and the strains of Baroque Hoedown coming out to you...

Here comes Tinker Bell in her balloon to greet you...

























Goofy sends a greeting to all of the Groupies!  




















More to come...


----------



## Granny

*Stopher*...thanks for the great photos of the parade and especially those WL photos!  I really love that view of WL from the water every time we come around the bend on the boat back from MK. 

And super photo of you and DLI.  I hope to be able to meet more of the Groupies in person as time goes on.  



			
				Nicoal13 said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone for welcoming me to the thread! I'm desperately trying to convert DH to a Disney lover, but so far  hopefully the Lodge can do it.



*Nicoal...*I feel for you, and consider myself lucky that my wife enjoys our WDW vacations quite a bit.  She is not a Disney fanatic by any means, but has come to appreciate the various resorts amenities and some of the park features.  But at the end of the day, you can't force someone to be a Disney lover and hopefully your DH will at least find enough to enjoy to want to return and feed your love of WDW.  Good luck!


----------



## stopher1

...the strains of Baroque Hoedown now morph into the modified Golden Afternoon...





























































More to come...


----------



## stopher1

...the strains of Golden Afternoon / Alice in Wonderland / Very Merry Unbirthday then morph into the Cinderella ball theme...









































Still some more to come...


----------



## stopher1

...as Cinderella's ball moves up Main Street, the music morphs into themes from Peter Pan with the arrival of Captain Hook's ship...


























There are some more coming still...


----------



## horselover

Great pics Stopher!     

*Nicoal13* - I know how you feel.  My DH is not that big of a fan either.  As much as he says he's "Disney'd out" he does have fun when we go though, but he didn't want to go this year.  The good news is he doesn't mind if I do so I've already had 1 1:1 trip in March with DS10 & another 1:1 trip planned in Oct. with DS12.        Hopefully your DH will love the Lodge, but as Granny said there's nothing you can do to force it.


----------



## Muushka

*Ladies and Gentlemen, boys and girls......

Stopher, as I opened your post I went to my music collection 
and fired up the happiest music in the world and dined on your pictures.

*

 *Thank you Stopher *​


----------



## stopher1

...as Mr. Smee chases the Captain's ship up Main Street, the music morphs into Heigh Ho with Dopey leading the way...
















After Snow White and a couple of the dwarfs dance by, here comes their diamond mine, which reportedly has never been in WDW before, but rather just at Disneyland
















...more soon...


----------



## stopher1

...following the Dwarfs, the music morphs into a Pinocchio themed mix...

Apparently one of these floats has never been seen at WDW as well, only Disneyland, but I just don't know which one...


























still more on the way...


----------



## tea pot

*stopher*

You made my day! 

Any hope that the parade will still be around in Sept????

Thanks so much for taking time to Share the Magic With Us


----------



## stopher1

... following Pinocchio, the music morphs to the infamous dragon's themes...





















(while this part certainly is a classic portion of the parade... I was a bit underwhelmed that a) Pete didn't look and wave at our side of the street until he was way beyond us, and b) there was no "razzle dazzle"  and disappearing dragon.  Oh well.)


...still one final post about the parade to come...


----------



## stopher1

...and finally, morphing into the patriotic theme, we honor America...




































then after a final fanfare, we hear once again... "The Main Street Electrical Parade."  as the lights on Main Street come back on.  

I was SO HAPPY to be able to be there.  It was really, really cool.  

And it was so awesome to be able to sit there with DLI and enjoy it together.  She is just charming.  I had such a good time just sitting there, hanging out and enjoying the evening with her and her daughters.  Hopefully in December I'll be able to make it to meet several more of you while we're there.  I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## Nicoal13

Stopher - awesome pics of the MSEP. Wish I could see it in person!

Granny and horselover - I don't think anything will convince DH to love WDW but hopefully the Lodge and fishing at Fort will make him happier and more tolerant. Luckily he doesn't mind if I go with friends every year or so and once DS is a little older, I think we'll do some one on one trips as well. My parents were skeptical when I bought my DVC but after one trip with myself and DS, they were hooked on DVC too. We're spoiled for regular hotels now.


----------



## cheer4bison

Wow, stopher!  That was a lot of work to upload, post, and annotate all those wonderful parade photos.  There were magical! 

Thanks so much for taking the time to share.


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> *Stopher*...thanks for the great photos of the parade and especially those WL photos!  I really love that view of WL from the water every time we come around the bend on the boat back from MK.



I SOOOOOO agree!  LOVE IT!

Great photos Stoper! I am soooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Stopher,  As I hit the last page I realized that I had missed some from yesterday.  So I back up one page, and much to my delight, there are pics of our beloved Lodge.  My WL music was already playing(makes for a soothing way to get the day started).  Enjoyed your MSEP pics as well.

Nicoal13  Welcome to our groupies!!  Hang in there with your DH.  Maybe that fishing deal will get him hooked(on WDW of course)


----------



## eliza61

Stopher,
Cool pictures.  Thanks

Guys, when do we have to start a new edition of groupie love?


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Nicoal13  Welcome to our groupies!!  Hang in there with your DH.  Maybe that fishing deal will get him hooked(on WDW of course)



Oh man, I guess it's never too early in the morning for puns!  

I'd love to be drinking this coffee on one of the WL chairs overlooking the pool and Bay Lake instead of at this computer.   But those pictures do help keep the spirit of the Lodge running between visits.


----------



## stopher1

eliza61 said:


> Stopher,
> Cool pictures.  Thanks
> 
> Guys, when do we have to start a new edition of groupie love?



Technically it's at 250 pages, but I've seen numerous threads go beyond that.  At this point we've got 8 1/2 to go yet...


----------



## Muushka

Nicoal13 said:


> Stopher - awesome pics of the MSEP. Wish I could see it in person!
> 
> Granny and horselover - I don't think anything will convince DH to love WDW but hopefully the Lodge and fishing at Fort will make him happier and more tolerant. Luckily he doesn't mind if I go with friends every year or so and once DS is a little older, I think we'll do some one on one trips as well. My parents were skeptical when I bought my DVC but after one trip with myself and DS, they were hooked on DVC too. We're spoiled for regular hotels now.



Nicoal, I see you have spiffed up your sig.  That Moosie looks soooo handsome on you!  



eliza61 said:


> Stopher,
> Cool pictures.  Thanks
> 
> Guys, when do we have to start a new edition of groupie love?



Soon!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Nice pictures, Stopher!

Muushka, only 180 days until OUR December vacation!


----------



## stopher1

So on Sunday, when I was wandering around the World doing a bunch of different things, with no agenda but watching the MSEP in the evevning... I ended taking over 450 pictures!  Wow.  I just looked through all of them again and what a fun day that was.  I spent at least an hour and a half at the Lodge just soaking it all in.  Much, much better than Saturday's visit.   Here are just a few more pics from Sunday afternoon...


----------



## Nicoal13

Thanks for the warm welcomes to the thread. Yes, I had to add the groupie moose to my sig 

Loving all the pics of the Lodge.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all, thought I would share that I talked with our favorite Ranger, Stan the Man, today.  He and his "sweetie" are doing good and still enjoying retirement.  We are hoping to cross paths in a few weeks when we go to see a couple Braves games and they are visiting family in Rome, GA.  I reminded him again that we will be having a groupie meet in Dec(I hope) and he seems real eager to attend.  And Muushka, he mentioned you and asked if you would be in attendance.  I told him I would pass it along to you.  He is really smitten with you

Stopher, love the continuance of WL photos, especially the owl lantern.  It reminds me how I need to take in all the details.  I know I have seen it, but just cant remember where.


----------



## horselover

Keep those pics comin' Stopher!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hey all, thought I would share that I talked with our favorite Ranger, Stan the Man, today.  He and his "sweetie" are doing good and still enjoying retirement.  We are hoping to cross paths in a few weeks when we go to see a couple Braves games and they are visiting family in Rome, GA.  I reminded him again that we will be having a groupie meet in Dec(I hope) and he seems real eager to attend.  And Muushka, he mentioned you and asked if you would be in attendance.  I told him I would pass it along to you.  He is really smitten with you
> 
> Stopher, love the continuance of WL photos, especially the owl lantern.  It reminds me how I need to take in all the details.  I know I have seen it, but just cant remember where.



Awwwwww.  I can't wait to see Stan the Man.



horselover said:


> Keep those pics comin' Stopher!



Yes!  We are loving them.


----------



## blossomz

Hey groupies! It was the last day for students today and tomorrow is the last teacher day!   Then I finish packing Friday and Im whisking off to WDW and BLT early Saturday. Should be at BLT by 1!!!  Boy do I need a vacation!!!


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> Should be at BLT by 1!!!  Boy do I need a vacation!!!



Me tooooooooo!  Our flight arrives around 11:00 AM, so we should be on Disney Property around the same time blossomz! Yippeeee!


----------



## blossomz

Our flight gets in at 11:30 too!!  Are you doing ME?   Aybe we'll meet up on the way!  Are you flying Southwest?  BTW my favorite character is Tink!


----------



## wildernessDad

Hey Muushka!  Only 179 days to go!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Hey Muushka!  Only 179 days to go!





So, tomorrow is a very special day.  Give it up for...............

  *Happy Birthday KAT4DISNEY!!!!  *


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Nicoal13 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes to the thread. Yes, I had to add the groupie moose to my sig
> 
> Loving all the pics of the Lodge.



Love the moose!  And I just know your DH is going to have fun at WL and FW! 



jimmytammy said:


> Hey all, thought I would share that I talked with our favorite Ranger, Stan the Man, today.  He and his "sweetie" are doing good and still enjoying retirement.  We are hoping to cross paths in a few weeks when we go to see a couple Braves games and they are visiting family in Rome, GA.  I reminded him again that we will be having a groupie meet in Dec(I hope) and he seems real eager to attend.  And Muushka, he mentioned you and asked if you would be in attendance.  I told him I would pass it along to you.  He is really smitten with you
> 
> Stopher, love the continuance of WL photos, especially the owl lantern.  It reminds me how I need to take in all the details.  I know I have seen it, but just cant remember where.



So nice to hear Stan and his sweetie are doing well!  Tell him the groupies really miss him!



horselover said:


> Keep those pics comin' Stopher!



I second that!  Really enjoyed the MSEP and lodge photos Stopher! What a great pic of you and *DLI* and the girls.



blossomz said:


> Hey groupies! It was the last day for students today and tomorrow is the last teacher day!   Then I finish packing Friday and Im whisking off to WDW and BLT early Saturday. Should be at BLT by 1!!!  Boy do I need a vacation!!!



   I'm so excited for you!



Corinne said:


> Me tooooooooo!  Our flight arrives around 11:00 AM, so we should be on Disney Property around the same time blossomz! Yippeeee!



   and you!

Can't wait for the groupie reports from y'all who are headed there.

*Muushka* and *WD* how many days?

I'm off to the zoo with my mom, nieces, and one of my sons.  Have a great day groupies!


----------



## horselover

blossomz said:


> Hey groupies! It was the last day for students today and tomorrow is the last teacher day!   Then I finish packing Friday and Im whisking off to WDW and BLT early Saturday. Should be at BLT by 1!!!  Boy do I need a vacation!!!





Corinne said:


> Me tooooooooo!  Our flight arrives around 11:00 AM, so we should be on Disney Property around the same time blossomz! Yippeeee!



Woo hoo!!!   Have a blast!


----------



## Granny

*Stopher*...beautiful pictures of the Lodge!

*Jimmy*...thank you for the update on Ranger Stan and his sweetie.  Sounds like they are doing well and enjoying retirement.


----------



## wildernessDad

Can anybody who has done online check in recently please tell me whether one can specify who has charging privileges?

Given the recent credit card fraud with the CM, I very much want to use online check in, but don't want my son to be able to charge.


----------



## deebits

We are now official.   My DH dream has come true to own at VWL and we are now owners.  I would like to thank everyone who answered my questions. It really helped alot.


----------



## stopher1

deebits said:


> We are now official.   My DH dream has come true to own at VWL and we are now owners.  I would like to thank everyone who answered my questions. It really helped alot.



Congrats!  That's awesome.


----------



## Granny

* deebits....**WELCOME HOME!!!*

Grab a Moosie for your signature and get set to start planning many years of vacations at our beloved VWL.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> * deebits....**WELCOME HOME!!!*
> 
> Grab a Moosie for your signature and get set to start planning many years of vacations at our beloved VWL.



Yes!!! What Granny said!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome Home deebits!!!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome Home Deebits!!!!  Congrats!
Happy Birthday Kat!
Corinne are you packing?
2 More Sleeps!!!


----------



## blossomz

wildernessDad said:


> Can anybody who has done online check in recently please tell me whether one can specify who has charging privileges?
> 
> Given the recent credit card fraud with the CM, I very much want to use online check in, but don't want my son to be able to charge.



Just did it.  We were unable to do so.  Will have to stop at the front desk to specify.


----------



## Corinne

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a FABULOUS day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> Corinne are you packing?
> 2 More Sleeps!!!



All done....well aside from the last minute odds and ends! How about you????????


----------



## blossomz

YEP!   I call it my packing ritual!


----------



## Granny

Almost let the day get by me! 


 *Happy Birthday Kat!!!*


----------



## Dizny Dad

Welcome Home Deebits! 

Looking forward to running into you at the Lodge.  It will happen!


----------



## wildernessDad

Welcome Deebits!

Happy birthday Kat!

178 days to go Muushka!


----------



## horselover

deebits said:


> We are now official.   My DH dream has come true to own at VWL and we are now owners.  I would like to thank everyone who answered my questions. It really helped alot.



Congratulations & Welcome Home Neighbor!!  


  HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!!!!


----------



## stopher1

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!!!  

I hope you have a great day!


----------



## tea pot

blossomz said:


> Hey groupies! It was the last day for students today and tomorrow is the last teacher day!   Then I finish packing Friday and Im whisking off to WDW and BLT early Saturday. Should be at BLT by 1!!!  Boy do I need a vacation!!!





Corinne said:


> Me tooooooooo!  Our flight arrives around 11:00 AM, so we should be on Disney Property around the same time blossomz! Yippeeee!



Have a Wonderful Magical Time!!! 
Can't wait to here all about it.... 




deebits said:


> We are now official.   My DH dream has come true to own at VWL and we are now owners.  I would like to thank everyone who answered my questions. It really helped alot.



*WELCOME HOME GROUPIE*


----------



## tea pot

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAT *


----------



## DiznyDi

*Just can't let the day go by without wishing Kathy a very Happy Birthday!*


----------



## blossomz

Corinne and I will be at the world tomorrow!!!!   Will send reports!  We are hoping to meet up!


----------



## Corinne

blossomz said:


> Corinne and I will be at the world tomorrow!!!!   Will send reports!  We are hoping to meet up!



Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow, *tea pot*, that is some cake! Did you have it made for a special occasion?  It reminds me of something from Alice in Wonderland. 

*blossomz* and *Corinne*: Only 1 more sleep!  Enjoy your vacation and have a great time! Think of us as you travel the World!

 *Home deebits!* Wonderful that you are the new owner of VWL points. 

DDad and I have been extremely busy.  We're 13 days out and I still don't have our sons rehearsal dinner planned.   I haven't made our ressies for next May and I don't have our ADR's for December yet either.  After this week-end, I have no obligations and expect to close these loose ends.

Wishing all Groupies staying home, a nice week-end, and to those traveling, safe travels! Don't forget, we like pictures! 

*Dory*, how are your wedding plans coming along? Are you pulling your hair out yet? Have you found the perfect mother-of-the-groom dress?  I'm wearing capris and an aloha shirt for DS's wedding.  I did buy new red sandals.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Have a fantastic birthday Kathy !!!!








Maria


----------



## stopher1

blossomz said:


> Corinne and I will be at the world tomorrow!!!!   Will send reports!  We are hoping to meet up!





Corinne said:


> Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Have a wonderful time - both of you!  Can't wait for some pictures since it's been soooo long since I was last there    LOL


----------



## blossomz

Will do my best!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Corinne and blossomz !!!  Have an awesome time meeting up with eachother !*







Maria


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for all the great Birthday wishes everyone!!!    I hope that everyone had a piece of the great cake and tasty cupcakes that tea pot and Maria brought to the party.  Yum!!

It's my last night at VGC and it's been a good trip.  A few bumps along the way with all the going's on at DLR but still fun.  

Thought I'd share a few pictures of the nice new show they put on just for my BD!  Nice of them, huh?!?


----------



## blossomz

On the way to BWI right now!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Kathy*, the show looks really cool !  Nice pics !  Glad you had a nice time at VGC ! 

Have fun *blossomz* 


Maria


----------



## Muushka

Once again Kat, awesome pictures!  The cake was delish!!

Corinne and blossomz, lucky you, get to get together!  Have fun.


----------



## stopher1

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thought I'd share a few pictures of the nice new show *they put on just for my BD! * Nice of them, huh?!?



Wasn't that so very thoughtful of them?  I hope they gift wrapped it for you...


----------



## wildernessDad

177 days to go!


----------



## MiaSRN62

wildernessDad said:


> 177 days to go!



But who's counting WD,right ?!!!???  

Maria


----------



## wildernessDad

MiaSRN62 said:


> But who's counting WD,right ?!!!???
> 
> Maria



Right!  

176 days to go now.


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> But who's counting WD,right ?!!!???
> 
> Maria



We are!!!


Speaking of counting, look at the page count!

So, we need a new thread in a few days.....any volunteers??  Eliza, are you up to it????


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> We are!!!
> 
> 
> Speaking of counting, look at the page count!
> 
> So, we need a new thread in a few days.....any volunteers??  Eliza, are you up to it????



If she isn't, I can do it


----------



## jimmytammy

2nd page, this just want do!  Dont make me have to search for you folks!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

jimmytammy said:


> 2nd page, this just want do!  Dont make me have to search for you folks!!





*Jimmy *- It is startling to fire up the ol' computer in the AM and not find "The Thread" in the top 5 or 6 threads listed.  I, too, have become distraught at time when I have to go beyond the middle of the page.  Once I found us on page two and was so surprised I had nothing to say other than "Bump"!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DiznyDi said:


> Wow, *tea pot*, that is some cake! Did you have it made for a special occasion?  It reminds me of something from Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> *blossomz* and *Corinne*: Only 1 more sleep!  Enjoy your vacation and have a great time! Think of us as you travel the World!
> 
> *Home deebits!* Wonderful that you are the new owner of VWL points.
> 
> DDad and I have been extremely busy.  We're 13 days out and I still don't have our sons rehearsal dinner planned.   I haven't made our ressies for next May and I don't have our ADR's for December yet either.  After this week-end, I have no obligations and expect to close these loose ends.
> 
> Wishing all Groupies staying home, a nice week-end, and to those traveling, safe travels! Don't forget, we like pictures!
> 
> *Dory*, how are your wedding plans coming along? Are you pulling your hair out yet? Have you found the perfect mother-of-the-groom dress?  I'm wearing capris and an aloha shirt for DS's wedding.  I did buy new red sandals.



I will just add a ditto to all that Di said about the previous posts.  I am so behind that I haven't even checked into our thread since my last post.  I am doing ok on wedding planning.  We are 33 days until my son's wedding.  Yes I found a dress thankfully so I could stop having those nightmares where it was the day before the wedding and I couldn't find a dress.  

Working this week in VBS preschool music which is lots of music and motion and getting ready to go on a mission trip next week with the youth (DH and I will be cooking for 40 youth and workers!  A new experience for us.)

So I am trying to stay off the computer as much as possible.




KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks for all the great Birthday wishes everyone!!!    I hope that everyone had a piece of the great cake and tasty cupcakes that tea pot and Maria brought to the party.  Yum!!
> 
> It's my last night at VGC and it's been a good trip.  A few bumps along the way with all the going's on at DLR but still fun.
> 
> Thought I'd share a few pictures of the nice new show they put on just for my BD!  Nice of them, huh?!?



*Kat* sorry I missed your birthday! Love the photos and so glad you got to be at VGC! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## deebits

Thank you to everyone for the warm welcome.  My DH is so excited to be owning here and I am so glad we saved and saved and saved some more for him to get this.  This group seems so warm and familish.  We are so excited to be part of it!!!

I look forward to getting to know you all and hopefully meeting one day


----------



## horselover

deebits said:


> Thank you to everyone for the warm welcome.  My DH is so excited to be owning here and I am so glad we saved and saved and saved some more for him to get this.  *This group seems so warm and familish*.  We are so excited to be part of it!!!
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all and hopefully meeting one day



Nicest thread on the DIS IMHO!  Don't forget to grab yourself a groupie siggie!
And most importantly do not forget when you go on your trips we like pics!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Nicest thread on the DIS IMHO!  Don't forget to grab yourself a groupie siggie!
> And most importantly do not forget when you go on your trips we like pics!



Ditto!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> We are!!!
> 
> 
> Speaking of counting, look at the page count!
> 
> So, we need a new thread in a few days.....any volunteers??  Eliza, are you up to it????





Gotcha!  How about Friday?  



deebits said:


> Thank you to everyone for the warm welcome.  My DH is so excited to be owning here and I am so glad we saved and saved and saved some more for him to get this.  This group seems so warm and familish.  We are so excited to be part of it!!!
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all and hopefully meeting one day



Welcome Deebits

we're a great bunch if I do say so myself.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Wow it took me forever to catch up!

Even though it was so hot we had a great trip!  It was so great to meet up with Stopher!  What a nice guy!  He even saved us seats for the parade!  Thanks Stopher!  It was so great to be able to meet up with you and spend time talking to you.  I am a pretty shy person but you made me feel really comfortable.  I was glad to be able to watch MSEP and the fireworks together.  Loved seeing the pictures!  

MSEP was great!  Well, except when Elliot the dragon came by and I wondered if there was anything going on inside of it!   As Stopher said my DD and her friend enjoyed it too.  I was so glad they got to see it.  We even watched it twice.  Hey Stopher I think I enjoyed the fireworks even more the second time.  

We got to the Lodge on our second day and at at WCC.  Our only disappointment was that there was already catsup on our table so we couldn't ask for it!  I did get some pictures that I will try to post this week sometime.  

We did the Keys to the Kingdom tour for the first time.  We enjoyed it and thought it was really interesting.  We already knew alot of the information but it was neat to see the utilidors and some of the other stuff.  

The day we met up with Stopher we went to KSC and Cocoa Beach so the girls could see the ocean.  I have been going to Florida for 30 years and it was the first time I saw wild alligators, wild pigs and a dolphin.  Looks like I spend way too much time on Disney property!  

As usual we enjoyed our stay at BWV.  We had a great view thanks to advice from Kathy!  Thank you!  

One of the best things about the trip was being able to see everything through the eyes of someone who was experiencing it all for the first time.  That was so much fun.  

Well that is it for now.  I will try to post pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Kathy I am so jealous that you got to see WOC!!!  What great pictures!  And Happy belated Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

> MSEP was great! Well, except when Elliot the dragon came by and I wondered if there was anything going on inside of it!



 Too funny.  It is great that you and Stopher got together!

*Eliza*, Friday sounds great.

*Stopher*, can you try to be the first one to post after Eliza?  
It makes it so much easier for everyone (esp you) for trip data.

I can still manage the birthdays.

I was wondering. With all the Pixie Dust (AKA Prayer shhhhhhhh ) requests, how about after the Trip Data, Birthday Data we have a Pixie Dust data post?  
That way we can keep track of who is needing pixie dust. 

So, Groupies, when you see the new thread, can you wait for Stopher and me before you post?  
I know, control freak, I own it!

And I hope they don't close that old thread 20 seconds after the new one starts!  
But this time I am prepared!!!  (copied all the info now!)

I  our Groupies!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Too funny.  It is great that you and Stopher got together!
> 
> *Eliza*, Friday sounds great.
> 
> *Stopher*, can you try to be the first one to post after Eliza?
> It makes it so much easier for everyone (esp you) for trip data.
> 
> I can still manage the birthdays.
> 
> I was wondering. With all the Pixie Dust (AKA Prayer shhhhhhhh ) requests, how about after the Trip Data, Birthday Data we have a Pixie Dust data post?
> That way we can keep track of who is needing pixie dust.
> 
> So, Groupies, when you see the new thread, can you wait for Stopher and me before you post?
> I know, control freak, I own it!
> 
> And I hope they don't close that old thread 20 seconds after the new one starts!
> But this time I am prepared!!!  (copied all the info now!)
> 
> I  our Groupies!



I'll definitely be ready, if we do it Friday... BUT - eliza, would you please PM me, or send me an email directly prior to posting, so that yes, I can be second in line?  I'd appreciate it.  Then if Muushka wants to be third - we can keep it all clean that way.  

Thanks!


----------



## Muushka

stopher1 said:


> I'll definitely be ready, if we do it Friday... BUT - eliza, would you please PM me, or send me an email directly prior to posting, so that yes, I can be second in line?  I'd appreciate it.  Then if Muushka wants to be third - we can keep it all clean that way.
> 
> Thanks!



Stopher, you are a quick study!!

Eliza, what time Friday?  Approximately.  Thanks!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> Stopher, you are a quick study!!
> 
> Eliza, what time Friday?  Approximately.  Thanks!



Yeah - on the Dad's Club we've ended having the same guy do it all the past two versions of our thread (vs. 5 will be coming up in probably about 4-5 more weeks or less now - we're a very talkative bunch over there) - anyway,  for version 4 I actually had him copy what we do here on the Groupies thread and added in an upcoming vacations post and a birthdays post as well.  That was in addition to the primary posts about what kind of "criteria" it takes to be in the DDC, as well as each of our members (we're up to something like 450 or more now since it first started in 2007... keep getting new ones all the time).  Plus we have a section linking various members' TR's together, and various other interesting items that come up in our "discussion".

So we just figured it was easier for one guy to do it all - and we're all cool with that.  He finds it tedious at times I think, but so far he's not said anything bad about doing it.   But we definitely understand the "please don't post yet..." concept!


----------



## Muushka

I just snuk over and peaked at your "Dad" thread!  What fun!  You are a busy boy!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *Kat* sorry I missed your birthday! Love the photos and so glad you got to be at VGC! Happy belated birthday!



Thanks Dory!  Love that picture!!  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> As usual we enjoyed our stay at BWV.  We had a great view thanks to advice from Kathy!  Thank you!



Glad you had a great trip and view too!  Can't wait to see some picture!!  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Kathy I am so jealous that you got to see WOC!!!  What great pictures!  And Happy belated Birthday!!!!!



Thank you very much DLI!  It was fun to be able to see it on opening night and it is a beautiful show.  I actually watched all three shows that night (kind of inadvertently ) from different views and had listened to it the night before when they had the celebrity/media premier.  I had the music stuck in my head for days!


----------



## horselover

Welcome back DLI!  Glad you had a nice trip & looking forward to your pics!  

Only 113 days to go for me.   



Muushka said:


> I was wondering. With all the Pixie Dust (AKA Prayer shhhhhhhh ) requests, how about after the Trip Data, Birthday Data we have a Pixie Dust data post?
> That way we can keep track of who is needing pixie dust.
> 
> *So, Groupies, when you see the new thread, can you wait for Stopher and me before you post?  *
> I know, control freak, I own it!
> 
> And I hope they don't close that old thread 20 seconds after the new one starts!
> But this time I am prepared!!!  (copied all the info now!)
> 
> I  our Groupies!



Okey dokey Mama Muushka!      Pixie dust list sounds good to me.


----------



## stopher1

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Even though it was so hot we had a great trip!  It was so great to meet up with Stopher!  What a nice guy!  He even saved us seats for the parade!  Thanks Stopher!  It was so great to be able to meet up with you and spend time talking to you.  I am a pretty shy person but you made me feel really comfortable.  I was glad to be able to watch MSEP and the fireworks together.  Loved seeing the pictures!



Ahh, thanks Allison.  It was a treat meeting you too.  And I have nothing but good things to say about you as well.  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> MSEP was great!  Well, except when Elliot the dragon came by and I wondered if there was anything going on inside of it!   As Stopher said my DD and her friend enjoyed it too.  I was so glad they got to see it.  We even watched it twice.  Hey Stopher I think I enjoyed the fireworks even more the second time.



  But did you stand closer to the hub?  Anywhere closer than where I made you stand?




Disney loving Iowan said:


> We got to the Lodge on our second day and at at WCC.  Our only disappointment was that there was already catsup on our table so we couldn't ask for it!


 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> We did the Keys to the Kingdom tour for the first time.  We enjoyed it and thought it was really interesting.  We already knew alot of the information but it was neat to see the utilidors and some of the other stuff.



Cool.  Glad you enjoyed it.  I want to do that one myself.   

I'm so glad you enjoyed your stay, and that you made it home safely again.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Too funny.  It is great that you and Stopher got together!
> 
> *Eliza*, Friday sounds great.
> 
> *Stopher*, can you try to be the first one to post after Eliza?
> It makes it so much easier for everyone (esp you) for trip data.
> 
> I can still manage the birthdays.
> 
> I was wondering. With all the Pixie Dust (AKA Prayer shhhhhhhh ) requests, how about after the Trip Data, Birthday Data we have a Pixie Dust data post?
> That way we can keep track of who is needing pixie dust.
> 
> So, Groupies, when you see the new thread, can you wait for Stopher and me before you post?
> I know, control freak, I own it!
> 
> *And I hope they don't close that old thread 20 seconds after the new one starts!  *But this time I am prepared!!!  (copied all the info now!)
> 
> I  our Groupies!



  That was a bit surprising.



stopher1 said:


> I'll definitely be ready, if we do it Friday... BUT - eliza, would you please PM me, or send me an email directly prior to posting, so that yes, I can be second in line?  I'd appreciate it.  Then if Muushka wants to be third - we can keep it all clean that way.
> 
> Thanks!



No problem guys.
Generally I'm up at 4:30 am   with the birds.  So let's go for a 5:00 am launch.  LOL.  
Actually let me know around what time you usually sign on and I'll launch closer to that time.   



Ok Groupies, we need a snazzy name for our next edition.  Every body put on those thinking caps!!  Maria, can you make us a vitual cake for the winner?


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> That was a bit surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem guys.
> *Generally I'm up at 4:30 am   with the birds.  So let's go for a 5:00 am launch.  LOL.*
> Actually let me know around what time you usually sign on and I'll launch closer to that time.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Groupies, we need a snazzy name for our next edition.  Every body put on those thinking caps!!  Maria, can you make us a vitual cake for the winner?



8 AM sounds more like it, if that works for you.

New name.......must win virtual cake.....new name.....


----------



## wildernessDad

Southwest Airlines opened up December booking.    Got my plane tickets to the world!

In other news, 174 days to go.


----------



## stopher1

wildernessDad said:


> Southwest Airlines opened up December booking.    Got my plane tickets to the world!
> 
> In other news, 174 days to go.



Me too!


----------



## stopher1

Muushka said:


> 8 AM sounds more like it, if that works for you.
> 
> New name.......must win virtual cake.....new name.....



That time sounds ok... I usually get to the office between 7:45 and then.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Glad you had a great trip and view too!  Can't wait to see some picture!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much DLI!  It was fun to be able to see it on opening night and it is a beautiful show.  I actually watched all three shows that night (kind of inadvertently ) from different views and had listened to it the night before when they had the celebrity/media premier.  I had the music stuck in my head for days!



I'm working on it.  DD has been hogging the computer looking for scholarships but I'll do it ASAP!  I heard that WOC is just fantastic!



horselover said:


> Welcome back DLI!  Glad you had a nice trip & looking forward to your pics!
> 
> Only 113 days to go for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> stopher1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, thanks Allison.  It was a treat meeting you too.  And I have nothing but good things to say about you as well.
> But did you stand closer to the hub?  Anywhere closer than where I made you stand?
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you enjoyed your stay, and that you made it home safely again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww shucks!  Thanks Stopher!  We watched the fireworks from the bridge to Tomorrowland so we were closer.  I think that probably helped me to like them even more the second time but also I think that it helped knowing the story and being able to follow that more.
> 
> Oh how empty my posts look without a ticker.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Ok Groupies, we need a snazzy name for our next edition.  Every body put on those thinking caps!!  Maria, can you make us a vitual cake for the winner?



Hmm.  I was thinking of something along the lines of There's no place like home.  What were the previous names?


----------



## stopher1

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Aww shucks!  Thanks Stopher!  We watched the fireworks from the bridge to Tomorrowland so we were closer.  I think that probably helped me to like them even more the second time but also I think that it helped knowing the story and being able to follow that more.



Oh I am glad.    I felt bad (even though I liked having you three there with me), but I felt bad that you stood way back in Town Square to see them with me...since I'm the one who needed to get out as quickly as I could to go catch the bus - and not you - but now I'm happy.  Yay.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Pictures!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan




----------



## Disney loving Iowan




----------



## wildernessDad

173 days to go!


----------



## Muushka

DLI, thank you for sharing your family with us!  
I feel like I would recognize you, Stopher and your girls with no problem.




wildernessDad said:


> 173 days to go!


----------



## Granny

DLI...great photos of your family and Stopher!  




eliza61 said:


> Ok Groupies, we need a snazzy name for our next edition.  Every body put on those thinking caps!!  Maria, can you make us a vitual cake for the winner?




Okay, how about:

*"VWL Lovers Thread:  It all started with a Moose"*

*"VWL Groupies...pull up a rocker by the fireplace and join us"*

*"VWL Groupies:  Don't come here if you're a hater!"*


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> Too funny.  It is great that you and Stopher got together!
> 
> *Eliza*, Friday sounds great.
> 
> *Stopher*, can you try to be the first one to post after Eliza?
> It makes it so much easier for everyone (esp you) for trip data.
> 
> I can still manage the birthdays.
> 
> I was wondering. With all the Pixie Dust (AKA Prayer shhhhhhhh ) requests, how about after the Trip Data, Birthday Data we have a Pixie Dust data post?
> That way we can keep track of who is needing pixie dust.
> I  our Groupies!



*Muushka *Love the Pixie Dust List Great Idea 

*Eliza, Stopher and Muushka,* OH MY  What A Team   We Groupies are lucky to have you guys  Thanks a Bunch 




wildernessDad said:


> Southwest Airlines opened up December booking.    Got my plane tickets to the world!
> 
> In other news, 174 days to go.



GO WD GO 




Granny said:


> DLI...great photos of your family and Stopher!
> 
> Okay, how about:
> 
> *"VWL Lovers Thread:  It all started with a Moose"*
> 
> *"VWL Groupies...pull up a rocker by the fireplace and join us"*
> 
> *"VWL Groupies:  Don't come here if you're a hater!"*




Ditto on the photos

My vote is for 1 or 2 but not 3 

thanks Granny


----------



## Muushka

> "VWL Groupies: Don't come here if you're a hater!"



Granny!  That doesn't sound like our Granny!!  

I vote for #1  _That _sounds like our Granny!


----------



## wildernessDad

I vote for #3.  (snicker...)


----------



## Happydinks

We love #1!  Way to go Granny!

Hey Everyone!

Great trip reports ! Happy birthday to all the Groupies who have just celebrated (we're late to the party as usual!).


----------



## Inkmahm

Granny said:


> DLI...great photos of your family and Stopher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, how about:
> 
> *"VWL Lovers Thread:  It all started with a Moose"*
> 
> *"VWL Groupies...pull up a rocker by the fireplace and join us"*
> 
> *"VWL Groupies:  Don't come here if you're a hater!"*


   I vote for the first one, too!


----------



## Granny

Hey guys, those were thread titles just thrown out there.  Surely there are many more creative minds than mine!

And it seems that only WDad and I want the haters to check their attitudes at the thread's front door.  I guess I've been reading too many whiny threads lately.


----------



## horselover

I like #1 too, but #3 is pretty funny.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Ooooooh - yay!!!  Lodge picture and Star Wars pictures.  Two of my favs!!!!    Thanks DLI - they're great!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> And it seems that only WDad and I want the haters to check their attitudes at the thread's front door.  I guess I've been reading too many whiny threads lately.



LOL, nope, I like #3 also but then again I think anyone who hates the lodge is an alien invader bent on destruction of the human race.

DLI thanks for the cool pictures.  This is an off year for us visiting the world and right about now I am having severe withdrawals.  pics are the only thing getting me through.

New groupie thread tomorrow at 8:00.


----------



## Dizny Dad

#1 sounds good, althought it might not be long enough to catch my eye as I scan down the thread list . . . . .


----------



## wildernessDad

172 days to go!


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> Okay, how about:
> 
> *"VWL Lovers Thread:  It all started with a Moose"*
> 
> *"VWL Groupies...pull up a rocker by the fireplace and join us"*
> 
> *"VWL Groupies:  Don't come here if you're a hater!"*



I actually like #3 myself. 



eliza61 said:


> LOL, nope, I like #3 also but then again I think anyone who hates the lodge is an alien invader bent on destruction of the human race.







eliza61 said:


> New groupie thread tomorrow at 8:00.



Or very shortly thereafter.  I'll do my best to be online by 8...

FYI I just posted a bunch of pics of our beloved Lodge in my June '10 TR, in case you want a quick fix for today.  Since we're getting ready to close this one out tomorrow, I don't want to hog up the post possibilities here.


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Hi neighbors! Just stopped by to say hay!

I updated some WL music tracks on www.dvcradio.com

Stop by for lunch at the lodge.

Joe


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> LOL, nope, I like #3 also but then again I think *anyone who hates the lodge is an alien invader bent on destruction of the human race.*



Now I'm thinking that the bolded part of your quote should be the new thread title. 



			
				Dizny Dad said:
			
		

> #1 sounds good, althought it might not be long enough to catch my eye as I scan down the thread list . . . . .



Well, we could make it a little longer like this?

_*VWL Lovers & Groupies Thread: It all started with a Moose"
*_

Okay...not much longer but it does put our Groupies name in there!  Since the Tag Fairy did certify that name via our logo, it probably needs to be in the thread title! 

By the way, you can bookmark the last page of the thread if you want.  That way you can go straight to the thread's latest postings right from the get go.  



WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Hi neighbors! Just stopped by to say hay!
> 
> I updated some WL music tracks on www.dvcradio.com
> 
> Stop by for lunch at the lodge.


Joe...very thoughtful to think of us and post the link.  I'll have to head over to listen.


----------



## stopher1

Granny said:


> Well, we could make it a little longer like this?
> 
> By the way, you can bookmark the last page of the thread if you want.  That way you can go straight to the thread's latest postings right from the get go.



Or just manage it through subscriptions.  I always start out viewing all of my subscribed threads via the User CP.


----------



## Muushka

Hi Joe   Good to see you.

Thanks for the link, I too will give it a listen, looking forward.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> DLI...great photos of your family and Stopher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, how about:
> 
> *"VWL Lovers Thread:  It all started with a Moose"*
> 
> *"VWL Groupies...pull up a rocker by the fireplace and join us"*
> 
> *"VWL Groupies:  Don't come here if you're a hater!"*



Yes number one is my favorite although 3 is 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Ooooooh - yay!!!  Lodge picture and Star Wars pictures.  Two of my favs!!!!    Thanks DLI - they're great!


  Thanks!!

In case anyone would like to see them I just posted some BWV pics 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2357273&page=29


See you all on our new home tomorrow!!!  Hope we all make it there safe!


----------



## Granny

Another new Groupie thread....the excitement is building!!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> Another new Groupie thread....the excitement is building!!!!



Can't you just hear the "clink clink clink clink" of this thread as it goes up the incline toward the peak of excitement?  

*Granny* - I like your recommendation - VWL Lovers & Groupies Thread: It all started with a Moose

It would really stick out in the thread list as

The Villas At Disney's Wilderness Lodge Lovers and Groupies Thread: It all started with a Moose and Ranger Stan


----------



## Inkmahm

Dizny Dad said:


> It would really stick out in the thread list as
> 
> The Villas At Disney's Wilderness Lodge Lovers and Groupies Thread: It all started with a Moose and Ranger Stan



I like it!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Please add these vacations to the new groupie vacations list:

August 13-16, 2010 Animal Kingdom Villas

May 28-June 3, 2011 DVC Hilton Head Island

New thread looks great! Will be posting a new updated VWL train garden pic this weekend!!


----------



## eliza61

*remember we've got a new home guys!!*


----------



## Chuck S

As this thread has nearly reached the limit of 250 pages, I'm going to close it.

The "new" thread is located HERE


----------

